# Herve's Bar & Grill



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

this thread may die a quick death or it might become a classic. But it has come to my attention that there is no thread for just yakking. Yes several of us do it in our 'congrats' threads, but my guess is those seem like private parties to most folks. so i am proposing this thread as a place where everyone is welcome to come and blow off steam, talk nonsense, report your daily adventures, complain about your parents, whine about your job, share your latest accomplishment, etc. In other words just like the atmosphere at your local bar or coffee shop.

I decided to name the establishment after Herve since he has probably started more off the wall conversations with his topical posts than any other single individual.  So now Herve can add 'Official Bar Owner' to his resume if he would like 

This is not a cuss thread, though strong language should be ok. keep verbal assaults to a minimum. no jokes about my mother. making jokes about your own mother is ok. wheeeeeeing is allowed but not encouraged. clothes are optional 

I will start by talking about the weather. (always a good ice breaker).We have been having very wierd weather in n. calif. lately. Very cold with sunshine. very deceiving stuff. On theother hand i am glad i am not in a snow belt. this is about the time of year that cabin fever would usually set in for me. anyone who is not getting snow right now should check out albert's pics in the digicam thread to remind themselves how lucky they are. Those who are getting snow should look at the pics to remind themselves there is great beauty even in misery


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

Herve Bar and Grill?

 watch out for flying Molitov cocktails. 


I am not a pyro.  Really ! I am not joking,


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 1, 2002)

I use a microwave and nonalcoholic drinks.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 1, 2002)

My shop www.easyware.be closed.


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

looks pretty open to me herve.

so what will you have? coffee?  tea? soda?  juice? maybe a sprizter?

the owner of this bar can have what he wants 

and we'll be glad to put those muffins in the microwave and make 'em nice and warm. mmmmmm.

ok, everybody order up. first round is on Herve. He's buying 

Nummi, you can have that molitov cocktail, but you can't light it in the establishment. you will have to go outside for that 


now about that weather.....


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 1, 2002)

It is closed  Ed Spruiel, closed , closed . But IT is on the Interbrewsite.    I think they have stolen all the electricity out of the iMac's.


----------



## sithious (Feb 1, 2002)

wheeeeeeeeeee!

sorry, i just couldn't control myself ...


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

nice wheeeeeeeeeee sithious. 

but what inspired it? reckless disregard or some moment of true joy? 

herve, the site loads fine, was updated yesterday, and has enough english for me to tell it is still promoting the products. maybe they have blocked you so you don't go catching them selling G4's for so cheap anymore  

oh, and my electricity is just as lousy as always


----------



## sithious (Feb 1, 2002)

lol ed, i suppose it was a mixture of reckless disregard and the presence of herve ...
can't help wheeeeeeing when herve's around ...


----------



## adambyte (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah... California weather has been weird... though, I'm so used to anything now. I went to New York and Pennsylvania for a few weeks and now I can go outside with just a tshirt and shorts on when it's only 45 degrees farenheit. I'm invincible to the cold.

Bar & Grill, eh? 

Alright, I would like a grilled gardenburger with extra cheese and lettuce. Also, a side order of cheese fries and onion rings. And a Pina Colada, too.... with a cherry. Thanks.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 1, 2002)

yay for food! Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 1, 2002)

Hmm, I'm glad we could exclude the "ruling class" from this one. 

Who wants to talk about personality types, I just figured mine out. And i'm going t get a professional one done by my friend. Its some really cool stuff. I'm an ENTJ.

Anyone else?

Oh yeah. Where's my drink, i ordered 30 minutes ago???


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

i'm sorry Phil, i didn't hear ya order. i've been busy waiting on herve to decide what he wants 

i see adambyte found the pretzels and peanuts. 

oh and i guess i should let everyone know that at Herve's Bar & Grill, it is always happy hour 

once more science has amazed us. you and Ak are extroverted and i am just barely borderline introverted. who would have figured.   

you might do well going into technical marketing. all these intj folks around here could use somebody to speak out for them. attend social functions for them. sell their ideas to big bucks corporations. rumor has it that lots of the people on this site are afraid to speak up against m$ and aol because they are hoping they will buy an idea from them. I guess i will be sh*t out of luck if i have an idea,huh? 

sithious - you gonna have another wheeeee or are you just going to sit there in the corner?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2002)

Hi everyone! Herve, I'll have a coke and fries thanks!  

I had a great couple of days. I took a test ride on a few bikes and scooters and found the one for me. http://www.derbi.com/2001/eng/modelos/atlantis100/atlantis100.htm; my first bike, I hope. I will book in for my license as soon as things settle down enough.
You Europeans probably see these everywhere, but here in Australia scooters are very rare, so it does actually turn some heads when you zip between the cars at the lights and buzz away at 100 km/h!

Also, there are places going for Bachelor of I.T. at University of Ballarat, and I am very tempted to sign up. I picked up all the info and now have to work out if I can manage it.

Ahh! Heres my order! You talk now, I gotta eat ... mmm mmm mmm


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

enjoy your meal mate but stop spilling your food down the front of ya, ok? you got http's dripping all down your shirt in that last post. you might want to go back and edit it 

of course i got around that and gotta tell ya it looks like a pretty nice scooter. don't want to sound like your mother, but lets hope you're careful. i would hate to hear where a monkey businessman got clobbered by a mercedes truck trying to get home in time to watch his favorite tv show or something. 

btw - sounds like you got a cool car sitting around to work on.  what gives with that? when are you gonna finish?

so is this going to Uni or working there? I never heard of a uni that had "openings" for students 

and please don't stare at sithious - he's getting ready to wheeeee again anytime. after that, feel free to get him talking like everybody else. 

(sorry the fries were a little undercooked. the place is still new and all)


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2002)

I just got an image of a monkey on a scooter, and snorted coca-cola through my nose (ouch! my brain!) I think I'll stick to water, thanks, Herve.

As for the old Daimler; they're a little expensive to patch up. I need an engine rebuild, the leather repaired, the carpets replaced and a respray. I'm about 10% finished on it after 4 years. I have driven it though, even with two cylinders shot it moves like a dream and roars like a Harley.

The Australian university system works a little differently. There is a state-run admissions centre that processes applications and offers places for all courses in December. Then, the Unis advertise anything that didn't fill up. Its all very complicated, but the long and short of it is that there are places for "direct entry" in the Bachelor of IT and Bachelor of Computing courses out my way, if I'm ready to take on an interest free "tax debt" to pay them off. I've been doing the math and its not a bad deal.

Also this weekend, I went body-boarding - very badly. I did manage to get airborne though, which is great fun until you land head first in a big wave.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

I am also waiting for the university in the same things as you. I try to push with a ticket to get access at commercial people. This is the best way to defend me. Garbage, Garbage, Garbage all the time garbagecollection.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

So, symphonix, or "monkey businessman", if I may call you that, what was so special about this image of a scooter-riding monkey that it pushed you to start snorting coke? Was it a lovely female monkey? because of late, I've noticed a strange absence of ladies from this bar. Was it jadey? 

Need I remind you that you are not sitting in the hard drugs section of the restaurant? 

Whats Hevre all worked up about? Must be all that stress a new restaurant put on him. We'll if you need a new frontman herve, i'll go into a partnership for about mabey 30% of what your salary is? 

Will work for G4 towers!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

delivery failed
messages must be deleted (stored)
personal messages again


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

I think my computer is transsexual. IT doesn't looks nice but IT is 4 macosx.com between the norms.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

wow


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

It is Dna International!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

We all needs viagra to protect us against members like Bill Macin. Let they have a nice cup of tea with us and then cleaning the cubs.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

There is a packet for the university waiting for me from 25 januar. It might be books. They have informed me in the wrong mailbox. I have noticed it now.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

wow


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Ed Spruiel are you afraid from some nudity? I guess no! Come in. There are always safe persons.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

phil - you're cut off. until you can manage a whole sentence again we're not serving you 

symphonix - glad to see you got that mess cleaned up. sorry to have sent the coke thru your nose in the opposite direction. i had no idea it would be _that_ funny. Sounds like the car is more therapeutic than a real project or anything. It also sounds fun to drive down to the store every now and then just for the looks you will get.  I miss bodysurfing. I don't have any friends here to go with and i am no longer foolish enough to go out by myself. Getting tossed around on the bottom by a big crashing wall is half the fun of doing it. going to sleep at the end of the day after being out in the waves is so much easier.
ok, put your drink down and imagine the monkey on the bodyboard getting wiped out and jumping up and down, wringing water off, afterwards. 
and good luck with uni, i've heard those loans can't be beat. even better than american student loans.

Herve you don't have to take out the garbage around here. i'll do it when i have time 

sithious - you ok over there?


----------



## Klink (Feb 2, 2002)

Yikes Herve, if you're taking off your close...
Matrix, is that stool open by you?


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

like i said herve - clothing optional


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Naked at the Moscone: the MacWorld Expo Round-Up
By Andrew Orlowski in San Francisco
Posted: 11/01/2002 at 11:19 GMT


MacWorld Expo is like a naturist's semi-annual holiday trip to the nudist camp. All year you're poked and teased for your weird habit. You suffer: the shelves of CompUSA are filled with nothing but Windows stuff, except for that bit under the stairs marked "Freaks". 

But for two weeks a year, you're surrounded by people just like you! Except they're nothing like you! But it doesn't matter! 

For me the glory of MacWorld is not the hysterical keynote - which always disappoints, and I hate whooping, self-congratulatory mobs - but the excuse to go on an extended, four-day shopping expedition. It starts with a cable, and a replacement for that MMC-adapter you've lost, and by the end you've bought a beautiful port-replicator which you know would hugely enhance your computing life, if only you had the matching notebook computer to go with it. 

Oh, and you can gawp at games: millions of them. This year's MacWorld showfloor has an impressive game collection, and you can almost forget that the Windows world gets most of the games many months before they appear on our Macs, if ever. That's easy to forget when The Return of Castle Wolfenstein is running at full pelt on a huge flat panel, as it was here. (I'm not a shoot-em-up fan, being much more of a Bugdom kinda guy, but this is the first time since Doom that I've wanted to get fragging. I want this for my Symbian phone). 

But here follows a summary of the a few eye-catching, wallet-loosening new stuff seen on the floor, and some reaction to the Apple announcements: 

I've been using Griffin's iMic to get analog audio into my G4 for ripping vinyl. Griffin's been showing off its PowerWave, adaptor, which is iMic on steroids. For $99 it has built-in DSP and a USB hub, too. Even more unjustifiable is Griffin's was also offering a stunning USB volume control which doubles up as a power on/off button. It looks beautiful in the web photos, but even better in real life, and although it's a decadent $45 for something you know you don't really, we'll challenge you to walk away from the store with that $45 still in your pocket. It's lovely. Other stuff that could nickle and dime you to death includes a split curvy ergonomic keyboard, SmartBoard/YSB, from DataDesk, and if you're an iBook owner, the BookEndz replicator immaculately matches the host. 

There were a ton of software updates released to coincide with the Expo, too, although some of the most important - like Connectix's Virtual PC 5.0 for OS X - had been trailed weeks in advance. 

It's easy to forget that proprietary cellular headbangers Qualcomm also do the most highly-regarded Mac mail client, Eudora, and they've shed a new version for OS X. The classic version is my preferred mail client in a strong field of contenders, but the X version has looked decidedly sickly. And you can fax from X now, too, thanks to Cocoa eFax which comes courtesy of local artist Ben Mackin, here. And backup too, as Dantz has a fresh preview - not the finished article - of an X version of Retrospect. 

We've saved a round-up of Linuxes for the Mac until Friday, so stay tuned. 

Stealth Studio 
More interesting than any of the new stuff heralded in the keynote was the grassroots interest in Apple's own IDE for AppleScript, AppleScript Studio. This crept out in the 10.1.2 update to OS X over Christmas, but for us, it was the steal of the show. And not surprisingly. Getting a nice IDE (Integrated Development Environment) for AppleScript in the past has involved spending serious money for the third parties. But Studio combines not only a slick IDE only the ability to write genuine Cocoa apps, with of course, UI widgets like buttons sliders and scrollbars. And it's free. 

What about the iMac, the centrepiece of the keynote? Well, reaction has been ambivalent. It's a cold and clinical design that has none of the warmth and charm of its predecessor. To this writer, it's damned plug ugly: it reminds me of a trip to the dentists, which being British, we try and do only once or twice in our lifetimes. iMac2 will have none of the cultural resonance of its predecessor, and as Stephan Somogyi says, you can't imagine key fobs being created in homage to iMac2. Apple has tried its hardest to anthropomorphize the new iMac by making it get on down and get funky in the ads, but it doesn't work. 

Jonathan Ives and the design team seems to be obsessed with white, and the recent designs seem to have caught the same bug that bit Ken Russell from his final contribution to the Harry Palmer trilogy - Billion Dollar Brain - through to the The Devils. In all those terrible movies, everything was white, because... that's what the future would look like, right? The next step for Apple will be to kit users out in matching one-piece white tunics. 

But, no matter. Although everyone knows the new iMac is ugly, no one seems to mind. That's because for Mac users, it's shockingly good value, and it breaks with recent Apple product marketing in giving the consumer models parity with the pro range. No more cut price G3s, or skanky ATI video chips: now you get a G4 and an NVidia GeForce. 

Although we're skeptical about progress on the G5 chip (prove us wrong, dear leakers...) the iMac gives you everything the current Pro range gives you. And that suggests a G5 is nearer, rather than further, when Apple next has the opportunity to announce the refresh of its tower models. And given that the iMac2 instantly makes the Pro line look underpowered, that can't be too far away. 

iPhoto 
Overshadowed by the iMac launch, iPhoto deserves all the acclaim it's received. It looks slick and seamless, although that wasn't enough to stop Jobs ladelling on the syrup as he showed a photo slideshow of the designer's daughter accompanied by Van Morrison's Tupelo Honey. Jobs choked back a tear: 

"That's why we do what we do," said the sentimental huckster. 

No it isn't Steve. 

You do what every other publicly listed company seeks to do, and that's get a decent return for your shareholders. iPhoto makes good business sense for Apple, providing a revenue stream and affinity from its users that Microsoft can only dream about. And hooking iPhoto to X is the best news X could possibly have, too, as it's a killer application. You can't get iPhoto in MacOS 9. Mac users needed some cheer in the face of the decision to make OS X - lacking a native Real Player, key drivers (for scanning, for example) - the default OS on new Macs. And hush now, we couldn't find a single Mac triumphalist, or read a single Mac article, saying this was the right thing to do just now. 

Apple hyped this MacWorld Expo beyond all reasonable expectation in an attempt to lure the mainstream consumer press to the show. Despite underdelivering - there were no flying cars, let alone smartphones announced - it worked. They came, they saw, and the filed the copy. Veterans of the MacWorld Expo took it in their stride. 

But then the trick with MacWorld has always been to get out before the end. After David Sedaris had spent a week in a nudist camp, he was appalled by the mismatched clothes people wore when he saw them at a train station, waiting to depart: a riot of garish tweeds and clashing colours. 

"These people become nudists," he concluded, "because they have no dress sense." 

Ah, well. Me neither.®


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

welcome klink - here's some juke box music just for you

Well, my dandruff is loose
An' my breath is chartreuse
I know I ain't cute
An' my voice is ka-poot 

But that's awright people
I'm just crazy enough to sing to you
Any old way 

I figure the odds be fifty-fifty
I just might have some thing to say ...


now what'll you have?

so you were in the music biz huh? tell us more. like did you ever work with anybody that anybody otside of nyc would have heard of?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

Sure klink! 

Just watch out for the huge trucker next to the stool. I think the tatoo on his arm says "DEATH". But I can't be sure. His arm is just too hairy.

Com'on over!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Death Metal
If I am not using my bike.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

enough fans
        
It's Samantha Fox, the fanless iBook.


----------



## Klink (Feb 2, 2002)

howdy all,

Herve thanks for putting on the briefs at least. Never cared much for those types of reviews but I got a kick out of the authors line "nudists have no dress sense". If you're not using your bike, how did you get to your car?

Thanks for the seat Matrix. I don't mind the hairy death tattooed trucker, as long as he doesn't take off his close!

Cool Ed you put Zappa on the Juke box. I can't remember when I last saw the record Rubin and the Jets in a carousel. Yeah Ed I think you would have heard of most of the artists. The recording industry in ny is largely global, as are other recording meccas like cali, nashville, florida, japan, europe, etc. The list is varied and I'm not one to boast, but to give you a taste I'll list a few that where special to me.
Samantha Fox, Kid Creole & The Coconuts, Doc Powell Band, Art Garfunkell, the jersey boys; Southside Johnny & 
The Asbury Jukes, Jon Bon Jovi, Bruce Springsteen, Stevn Van Zandt, Chaka Khan, Brandford Marsalis, Keith Sweat, Lou Reed, Whitney Houston, Teddy Riley, Teddy Pendergrass, Talking Heads, Dr. John, Ted Nudgent, Ramones.


Nothing for me to eat at the moment, but I heard you have some bass ale hidden away. If I could get a pint of that, thank you.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

If I wanna be a popstar,
If I wanna participate without doing anything,
If I wanna find someone,
If I believe I'm not,
There is no popstar without music.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

one bass ale coming up...

Did you hear that herve? Klink worked with Samantha!! Maybe he will have a juicy story or two to tell about her. 

that is a very varied list of artists. you must be very good at what you did. so is your name on any album/cd covers? And what is Lou Reed like? another semi-obscure performer i have always loved!!

i almost got to meet nugent one night, but he quit letting people backstage right when i was the next one. pissed me off. but i spent the next while partying with his crew and they all said he was a jerk and i didn't miss anything 

did you ever meet Bo Diddley? He's one of the nicest 'stars' i ever met.

hmm. herve's article makes me wonder if bill gates is a naturist?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Bin Laden you are a joker running away on a horse! Omar you are a joker running away on a motorbike!


----------



## Klink (Feb 2, 2002)

smack, smack, ahh... The bass hits the spot. Thanks Ed you're a great bartender.

Herve how'd you get passed me at the juke box?

Herve will not be surprised Ed, I've had conversations with him about my Samantha session. Unfortunately his favorite tune was not one of the cuts I had worked on with her. Honestly I can't remember the one I did because it was more than 12 years ago. She was my first though. It was with a producer named Jelly Bean Benitez. I think in 89 or 90 I was a green assistant engineer at the time and remember being very nervous and timid for the session.
Instead of being described as very good at what I did, I rather say I was very lucky at being at the right place at the right time Ed. You would see my name on about 40% of my body of work. The industry is notorious for lack of proper credit. The blame falls squarely on the producers. Now a days it's a complete  joke unless you are working for the mega-platinum stars.
Lou Reed - intense is a good general description that others that have worked with him have used. I was very intimidated by him the first couple of days in our session. After he acknowledged my presence in the control room the ice began to melt and we became almost friends. Enough that he would trust me with his music after I had accidentally erased part of a master take during basic tracking. You should have seen the look on my face when that happened.
Nuge-That was a quicky session with him. The artist was called The Don, a rapper. I can't remember the name of the song but Ted played gtr on it. Ted was booked to come in, do his shtick and split. And that's basically what went down. I set up a rental marshall and and les paul for him, he blew in, literally yanked the guitar off the stand, turned all the pots up on the amp to 10 and ripped one out. He had 1 listen through of the song and left. He wasn't very polite or characterized as a people person Ed. If you've seen him in interviews, especially if it's something to do about anti-gaming or hunting, something he's passionate about, he's very much like that in real life. He's true to himself. Well, what I can gather for the time he was there.
Bo- I haven't met him but would like to. We don't get much blues up north here.

Enough about me Ed. I'd be hard pressed for a question for you since you're so revealing on these boards. It feels like I know a lot about you. I do have one though, how do coconuts migrate to Europe? Is it by African or European swallows?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

I was listening to the radio, nothing. Sabam is much sheaper than a mac, unless they give something for nothing. The graduate is a very good paper as the exam that I have passed at my work. I have seen one guy in the train with the newspaper from Sabam, and I haven't received it. RockPower is Maxwell magazine, and is in reality mine. Maxwell has given my uncle a flight. Now he has suicided him.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

If i may interject, I belive that African swallows are non-migratory. One european one could carry it by the husk, but its not a question of where it could be grabbed. A 5 oz bird simply cannot carry a 3 pound coconut. You see? A swallow needs to flap its wings 78 times per minute in order to stay in the air.....


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Sorry, they were playing Talking Heads!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

BTW Don't laugh with my avatar. It has a floppy drive. It is having SEX all the time with the computer from the macko.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Formatting floppy is faster on a mac than on pc.


----------



## Klink (Feb 2, 2002)

Another drink for Matrix Ed, he's making too much sense.
Next stop for us Matrix should be the Castle of the Virgin's. Who's coming along? Herve, since you're half dressed? And give your computers some privacy then if they're having all that sex.
One catch, we'll have to pass over the bridge of death! Be prepared for some questions. I shant taunt you a second time.


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

he he - not sure about the coconut thing. i've never tried to swallow a whole one before.   i guess there are still frontiers left for govt. scientists to explore.  i wouldn't listen to phil too seriously. he is a wrongist and is still trying to figure out how ants can carry so much more than their body weight. i also doubt he has ever swallowed a whole coconut either. 

sounds like lou reed was cool. as human as i have imagined him. probably something of a genius as well. so will it say "klink" on the albums? 

so who was your favorite to work with and why?

anybody else ready for another round? we've got some eggrolls coming out of the oven in a short bit. stick around it you are hungry 

to paraphrase the eagles:

"and i know my life would look alright if i could see it on my 'puter screen.."


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 2, 2002)

Talking Heads are nice 2.
Burning Down The House
something for psychiaters
Don't forget to take your portion of Haldol Ed!
Zinedine Zidane uses IT


----------



## Klink (Feb 2, 2002)

If you shuck your nuts, remove some of the hair, and drain it's milk, you shouldn't have a problem.

I think Lou's genius is in the way he interprets the world around him and his experiences rather than the words he speaks in normal conversation. Then again we were concentrating on the body of work, there's usually not enough time in the day or energy for deep convo's or analyzation. I can say jocularities were kept to a minimum. The tone of the sessions where pretty dark. The album was Songs for Drella. That could explain the general tone. Plus he was just getting over his drinking problem at the time. So perhaps I didn't catch him at his best.
Why of coarse they'll read Klink.
I think my favorite sessions was with a band named The Samples. The band was produced by Phil Ramone, a very well respected person in the industry. Phil managed to get Chaka Khan to do some vocals on this one particular track. The engineer for the session was so frightened to record her that he threw the controls of the tape machine to me to do the track. I took it and finished the job. After the takes were finished, Phil complimented me on the work I did. I cherished that little recognition from someone like that. It felt very good. As I've mentioned, being credited or acknowledged is somewhat lacking in the biz, so when it comes, it's excellent. And Chaka is simply a blast. She's a party animal! And very sexy to. There wasn't a flat set of Levis in the room.

Herve I like the Heads to. I particularly like David Burns of the bunch. I'm glad to hear you like something other than Samantha. I was getting worried you were getting too much Sam-In-The-Brain. One thing, your tests are advancements for work right? Not Sabam?


So bartender, which area of psychology do you plan to ponce once you're done with the academics? And who is your favorite psychologist?


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2002)

hey, nobody's shucking my nuts. period. end of discussion. 

Getting a compliment from Phil Ramone is something to carry with you. especially for emergency duty!!  I always found that the biggest stars are the nicest people, and treat most people with common respect. It's the wannabe's and hasbeens (or rather almost beens) that act like their sh*t should be bottled and sold. I don't think i have any samples, but i will start going thru my collections looking for "klink" 
as for Lou, you're probably right . he was probably dealing with how to be serious and so he wore that kinda of persona to protect himself. makes sense to me. 

So chaka Khan tented the whole place  

as for me, i want to go into clinical psychology working with the severely mentally ill. folks like yourself.  (JUST KIDDING).  people with schizophrenia, bipolar disorder (manic depressive), severe depression, post traumatic stress disorder, etc. they may be more difficult, but they are never boring. plus there just aren't enough people who really want to work with them and so often treatment is minimal.  i wouldn't mind doing drug and alcohol treatment with rock stars either 

ok, who wants eggrolls?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 2, 2002)

*Phil gets up off the stool awkardly, knocking it over. Raises his glass in his hand and says,"Play me a song, you're the piano man." (Sorry about that.) (Rewind.) Raises his glass in his hand asnd says,"I've taken a professional Myers-Briggs Type Indicator test! Aren't you excited?" 

*Bottles are thrown. Herve exclaims,"Look! Why should i have a mac with glue when it can be made from horses on a graphics chip?"

*Phil hits herve in the head with a coconut. (Drained.)

Phil goes on with his story. *Unmuffled groaning from the assembly.

"I've been reclassified as an ENTP. You better appreciate me or I will criticize you, especially those of you who seem to be inefficient or incompetent."

*Admiral gets up off the floor. Rasies his hand. "Are you talking about me?"

Phil snaps,"Shut your beer hole. Go back to sleep."

*Admiral hits the deck.

*The BeeGees come on the juke. A man in white polyester comes dancing down an aisle. What once was a faded wood floor, is not a rainbow of lighted squares. We have been transported to Queens.  Klink hoots with joy. His cab fare will be much cheaper now.

*Ed is in the corner playing cards, smoking a huge cigar. There are two girls on either side of him. He's talking about the rampant spread of wrongism in todays society. The girls seem very interested. Herve comes over, and discovers that one of the women is samantha fox. Herve hits the deck. Right next to admiral.

*The bartender is admin, or better know as "macd" to regulars of the bar. He pours with extreme ability, as though he has been doing this all his life. The bartender looks forward to bigger, brighter things. HE wants everyone in the bar to join him there. Everyone there likes macd, except Manic, who sits in the corner and tries to nurse his feet back to health. His effort is made in vain though, since windows help has told him to rub salt into the wounds. He shrieks in pain. A pint glass, directed by racer x, meets manic in the face.

Would anyone like to continue? Sorry for the harshness Admiral, but you know how it is....


----------



## Klink (Feb 3, 2002)

Phil, can I call you that? That image was creamy. Very funny. I think I was able to get all the references. You have a good memory to, you remembered I lived in Queens. Ya bastard. wink wink nudge nudge

Ed that's been my experience with music stars as well, generally. There are always the exceptions. Perhaps not so exceptional. The types that play the people game very well. It's not easy to spot them but sometimes if emotions are pressed, true colors show and the facade is destroyed. Being able to observe an artist in one of their most vulnerable states,  working on their music, lends to witnessing this. It's marvelous as an art form I think, the behavioral mechanisms, but when you know it's a facade, you realize it's pretty evil.
Jeez Ed, you don't fuck around. That's about as deep in the shit as you can go in psych. Clinical psychology working with the severely mentally ill. You'll have case studies that will fill volumes. If you love the workings of the mind, you should be in heaven. You can really stretch the bounds of psychical theories with those types of cases couldn't you. I can see you doing that gig naturally, especially the latter of the 2, D&A.
You didn't mention who was your fave. And I'll throw in a why to.


Your coconuts are safe in their palm tree Ed. 

Quater goes in. Presses J34-Steve Miller.
"Girl I want your peaches let me shake your tree...."


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

i just got caught up in blabbing about other stuff. Besides i'm still watching my nuts pretty close.  (not that close )

pretty hard to say. Carl Rogers, Jung and Stanislav Grof would be the three to come to mind most rapidly. not Timothy Leary as some might have suspected 

*ed gets sidetracked singing "timothy leary's dead..."*

oh, wait, here's the eggrolls and the bass.

much easier to say which schools of theory i adhere to most closely. First and formost Humanistic/Existential psychology. Then Transpersonal Psychology. I am very well trained in Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and find it a great tool when applied to any theory. I would never consider myself a Jungian, unless it was a strict choice between Freud and Jung, but i am very influenced by him and feel that manyof his ideas were the seeds of the first two schools i mentioned. Most importantly, Jung believed in "individuation" which basically means learning to feel ok with yourself without having to 'fit in'. Freud thought the only cure was to learn to 'fit in'. So i suppose Freud would use a pc and Jung a mac. Jung might like linux in principle but i think he would never have had the time to learn it. more on why after i unload the shipment of bass that just arrived. I think we are going to need lots of it. 

phil - i am sure you are cut off now. you can't tell a cigar from a cigarette and yakking off about those two girls is rather rude. if my GF finds out i am dead meat 
you also better be quick when Admiral and Herve get back up off the floor. and anymore violence from you and i WILL call the cyborgs to take you away. You may continue talking to Klink but only if you refrain from this derilect behavior. Hitting the bar owner is not good policy anywhere i have ever been. 
other than that it was a nice little tale of debauchery


----------



## Klink (Feb 3, 2002)

Well now I'm even more curious to know the why.
I didn't think it would be necessary to ask for schools of theory, your fave choices would have given me a good foundation to make an assumption. They seem to be in line with your response. I think you're absolutely correct in thinking Jung seeded those schools of thought. During that time Mysticism was the rage, if I remember correctly.
I detect a tinge of negativity when you mention Freud. Am I correct to assume this? And there must have been an event or perhaps a particular theory that evokes this negativity. Or maybe you don't care for bearded men with cigars. What could it be?
I'll tread lightly here as it's been years since I put on my psychology hat and I'm very rusty. I n the late '80's I became consumed with Freud's papers. To the point of acquiring most all translated by James Strachey and even Freud's letters to Jung and Fliess (I still haven't forgave Jung for bashing Freud after being such a close friend and digesting all his theories as a disciple does). It was an enlightening time for me. But years later I would come to find how learning such a discipline (the way I did, through self education and without real field practice) was very dangerous when used incorrectly. I think once I realized this, I put on the brakes for casual analysis. But like other sciences I still enjoy a good brain teasing theory.

Ok I still got a why coming.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

I was bored... check it out!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

Nice 

Watch out though, Admin (the Bartender) problably wants that to be "Press3.com"

Pretty soon he'll be actually asking you to pay your tab.....

Better watch your step.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

ahh! the tab!


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2002)

phil - you seemed to be confused. I am the bartender. MacD is the landlord. He owns the physical location of the bar. so far rent is dirt cheap. we are paid up for at least the next few months. he will stop by every now and then just to make sure YOU are not trashing the place 

BB (short for blingbling) - GREAT LOGO!!  We will display it proudly. Your tab is covered by the house for a very long time. order anything you would like, price is no object 

klink - as soon as i get thru with some chores around here, like cleaning up phil's messes, i will get back to you. don't expect anything till after the superbowl. 

now i gotta go in the back room for awhile. keep an eye on sithious. he has been awfully quiet.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

Sorry Ed, never really bothered to look up to see who was pouring. So what's going on in the back room? A little bit of bootlegging? Ed Spruiells special 200 proof liquor?

Don't worry, I wont tell. In fact, I'd love to help you out. I am the anti-american highschooler. Where everyone else is out getting screwed up, I'm at home, making beer, but never drinking it. The world is full of paradoxes, isn't it?

Oh yeah, Klink, I remebered why I kneew you were from queens. Remember that hilarious Queens dialect of OS X thread?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 3, 2002)

eh?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 3, 2002)

i 2nd that!


----------



## symphonix (Feb 3, 2002)

"G'day. Chuck your login here, mate."
click-click-tap-click
"Buggerit, that's the wrong password mate! Get ya' hand off it!"
click-tap-clik-clack
"Beaut. Loggin' in, mate...
"Bloody hell. Your PPP connection is up s..t creek, mate. She can't get a bloody response from the bloody modem. @#$!"

he he he ...


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

phil - carefully note his set up. he is a dysfunctional type. every bar has one or more of em. if he gets too bad we can all elect to ignore him. but for now just try not to make him more disturbed 

btw - you might see macD behind the bar every now and then. he comes and goes as he pleases and helps himself. rarely says a word though. kind of a clint eastwood "high Plains Drifter" type. might respond if spoken to directly but only if it seems important. of course his presence is always appreciated.

now klink - about that why. had to stop and think a little bit. it has been the usual long and winding road to get to this point. I started my most recent interest in psychology with an interest in shamanism. This led to an interest in transpersonal psych even before i began formal training of any kind. i also had an ex - mother in law and sister in law who were schizophrenic. I have seen a connection between spiritual/mystical experience and the interpretation of severe psychosis that i think needs to be clarrified better. I believe the symptoms of spiritual emergence>spiritual emergency are similar to those of organic and other psychosocial illnesses but get treated the same by most mainstream therapists. i am interested in sorting out the differences between them in order to provide more appropriate treatments. I could talk for hours about this aspect of my interests. perhaps over time i will say more. ask the right questions and you'll get more elaborated answers (bit by bit) 

so i'll stop there for now cause i want to talk about the game. i wasn't really in love with either team but it was a great game - nothing like your usual superbowl. and after years of domination by the nfc, it is time that the afc started maintaining the overall supremecy they show in the regular season by winning the big one. I think for once the two best teams really made it to the SB. 

also klink - do you know where rego park is?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

Make way...
OSx.com's official ESTJ and resident celebrity is coming into the bar & grill 



What is the specialty of this fine establishment ?

Hey ed come over here and tell me what I have missed.  We can have a laugh over a beer with BlingBling and RacerX 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey Admiral, glad you found the bar. Must have been the new sign right?

Yeah Phil I remember Admiral's post. It's burned in your brain isn't it? For you I will don the Brooklyn stereotype then.
Walking around the bar with his left hand clasping his scrotum and talking with his right, he motions to the bartender to lean over the bar, and says, "Yew gotta see a my way, provelone. My guyza take out the garbage. Yew know whadda mean?"

Thanks for your response Ed, I thought you would have been too drained from the game. I think I can see why you wouldn't bring Freud into the conversation. He is somewhat of a dipole to self-transcendence in Transpersonal Psychology. I'm hoping you did not dismiss his essays without at least a read through (something other than his Interpretation of Dreams).
The difference between organic psychosocial illnesses and symptoms of spiritual emergence. Do you mean organic as in those who suffer from symptoms brought about by the inability of "normal" social interaction sans the inclusion of a spiritual overtone in the social aspect?

We share a common experience with schizophrenics in the family. Mine is a close cousin (on the inlaws side birthed by a father with problems himself). Fell prey to State psychiatrists. He was born on Dec 25th. So you can guess, when he stops taking his medication, what representation his delusions of granger take.

I certainly do know where Rego Park is Ed. Don't tell me you lived there? I live on the other side of the Flushing Meadows Corona Park (the World's Fair), between Cunningham and Alley Pond parks.

Can't talk superbowl with you today, I slept right through it! Sounds like I'm going to regret that.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 4, 2002)

I am back online. The connection was out, but it works again. I have found that a mac can format a floppy faster than a pc. It may sound strange. tuc tuc tuc tuc tuc


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey is the music in here linked or connected to the RIAA site by any chance ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *We can have a laugh over a beer with BlingBling and RacerX *



I'm 15... i'll take a 40 oz. of Mountain Dew instead... for some reason, my body can't stand beer! i got sick like a dog the last time i tried it!

Edit: I changed my age... i keep putting 14 instead of 15... ohh well, i've got 364 days left to learn to use it!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

I dont like beer either..I'll have a shot od vodka instead instead


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

ok, one mountain dew for the birthday boy, one vodka for Admiral, and i'm guessing klink is ready for coffee after all that bass 

How about a big toast for BB!! Here's to ya!! 

no, klink, i never lived in rego park. never even visited. but my sister has lived there for quite a while now. she always refers to it as being close to queens so i figured you couldn't be too far away. she may be moving back to ohio if she gets the new job she has interviewed for.
organic would refer to actual physical dis-ease like neurological damage. psychosocial is more the meaning i would give to the situation you described. Hell, we don't even have good reliable ways to tell these causes of schizophrenic symptoms apart yet. and we still don't know if chemical imbalances cause changes in brain activity or vice versa. most indications are that it can work either way. 
my reading of original Freud has been limited. i think i have read one or two of his shorter books in entirity. can't keep up the steam to stick with most of his stuff. I wouldn't say i dismiss Freud. More that i disagree with him and find much of his theories limited by the zeitgeist of his era. 

admiral, this bar is like that one commercial - we have every song by every artist ever recorded. you play it and we'll hum along. I would say that BB gets to pick the music today since it is his b-day. tomorrow we are having a band for Phil's B-day. (sorry BB, just couln't afford one 2 days in a row )

nobody stare at herve while he is playing with his floppy, ok?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 4, 2002)

Since this is an imaginary bar, can we have zappa here tomorrow night? really can't think of anyone in specific i'd like to have over, so ill pass that present along to you ed. Well on second thought, incubus does sound pretty good unplugged.

I would like root beer float as my birthday drink. Oh pah-leeeese can i sit at the bar! I know i'm underage, but its my birthday!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 4, 2002)

That commercial you're thinking about was for Quest Communications.

and can I also have a cake that says "PATRIOTS SUCK! RAMS RULE!" lol!!! 

And as for the music, I say we play a bit of *Alien Ant Farm* for my birthday!


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2002)

I can't stand AAF. Don't know why, since I normally like that sort of music, but AAF grates some nerves for me.
But since this is an imaginary bar 'n' grill, I'll just imagine its something else... 

Happy birthday!


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2002)

Hey, it's the aussie monkey guy again. i wish you had seen our superbowl last night. e-trade did a commercial with a chimp riding a bicycle thru the air to a musical number (much too complex to really explain). they end up firing him for making a lousy commercial and he ends up in a nasa rocket bound for space. i couldn't help but think of you and your scooter when i saw it. maybe there is a copy of it on the net somewhere. it was hilarious (do not drink soda while watching)  so what'll it be taday mate?

phil - Barq's or another brand? i figure you want the strong stuff for your birthday!

only aaf i could find BB, hope this is good:

As he came into the window
It was the sound of a crescendo
He came into her apartement
He left the bloodstains on the carpet
She ran underneath the table
He could see she was unable
So she ran into the bedroom
She was struck down, it was her doom

Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok, are you ok Annie?

(Annie are you ok?)
(Will you tell us that you're ok?)
(There's a sign in the window)
(That he struck you - a crescendo Annie)
(He came into your apartement)
(He left the bloodstains on the carpet)
(The you ran into the bedroom)
(You were struck down)
(It was your doom)

Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
You've been hit by
You've been hit by -
a smooth criminal

So they came into the outway
It was Sunday - what a black day
Mouth to mouth
resuscitation
Sounding heartbeats - intimidations

Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok
Are you ok, Annie
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok?
Are you ok, Annie?
Annie, are you ok?
So, Annie are you ok, are you ok Annie?

(Annie are you ok?)
(Will you tell us that you're ok?)
(There's a sign in the window)
(That he struck you - a crescendo Annie)
(He came into your apartement)
(Left the bloodstains on the carpet)
(The you
ran into the bedroom)
(You were struck down)
(It was your doom)

(Annie are you ok?)
(So, Annie are you ok?)
(Are you ok Annie?)
(You've been hit by)
(You've been struck by -
a smooth criminal)

Okay, I want everybody to clear
the area right now!

Aaow!
(Annie are you ok?)
I don't know!
(Will you tell us that you're ok?)
I don't know!
(There's a sign in the window)
I don't know!
(That he struck you - a crescendo Annie)
I don't know!
(He came into your apartement)
I don't know!
(L
eft the bloodstains on the carpet)
I don't know why baby!
(The you ran into the bedroom)
I don't know
(You were struck down)
(It was your doom - Annie!)

(Annie are you ok?)
Dad gone it - baby!
(Will you tell us that you're ok?)
Dad gone it - baby!
(There's a sign in the window)
Dad gone it - baby!
(That he struck you - a crescendo Annie)
Hoo! Hoo!
(He came into your apartement)
Dad gone it!
(Left the bloodstains on the carpet)
Hoo! Hoo! Hoo!
(The you ran into the bedroom)
Dad gone it!

(You were struck down)
(It was your doom - Annie!)
Aaow!!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 4, 2002)

IS that how you get your post # up there Ed?

On the way of Root Beer, Barq's is my national brand of choice, but if I could drink the kind I wanted all of the time, it would be Saranac, a local kind. I even tried making my own root beer once, it was the most disgusting thing ever.

Ed, have you ever had ginger beer?


----------



## Klink (Feb 4, 2002)

Ch-hiccup-eers BB and Phil, Happy birthday!
Your right Ed, make it a double espresso. I got a long walk home.
Anyone mind if I smoke a cig?

Phill- How bout Cider Beer. Try that?

BB- Alien Ant Farm cracks me up. One of the few bands with a sense of humor. Crank the shit.

Ed-
Perhaps I'll run into your sister in my meanderings. If I sing "Eddie, are you kidding", will she know who I am? Rego Park IS in Queens. Does she think she's in Brooklyn? Ohio, aye. Did you grow up there Ed? Reminds me of the Ohio Players. What a great funk band of the 70's. I was born 10 years too late! Don't mind the disjointed tangents.
I'm with you on this, chemical composition vs brain activity changes. Chicken or the egg thing. Such a large complex organ with so little known about it. So little I know about it!
Ed it almost sounds like you went into his essays with a preconceived notion. But I won't push the issue, I would be no match for a debate and am not looking for one. I am a laymen. But, If you did decided to give him another once over, I would strongly suggest the works translated by James Strachey (W W Norton publishers). I could not find another author that would do his writings justice. They need to be translated literally. I can't stress this enough. It doesn't hurt to have a dictionary handy as well. He had a monster vocabulary.
Oh, zeitgeist. I'll give you $10 for that word. And Germanic to. Excellent! That was brilliant! I have to disagree though, he was shunned and ostracized for his ways of thinking through most his career by his peers. Hardly in spirit of the times of the late 1800's/early 1900's.
Ed, thank you for an interesting conversation and a tolerant voice. I think we might be boring the rest.

Hey where the dancing girls come from?


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

hmm, couldn't copy and paste their stuff for some reason so i guess i will just let you go to the incubus web site where you can pick from all their songs.

i have had ginger beer. i like it. i like real sasparillo too. I think i have had cider beer, but i am not sure. it is alcoholic, right?

At Herve's you can smoke whatever you got. just don't blow smoke in Herve's face. it annoys him. Other than that, you blow smoke up anybody else's ass you want 

as for my sister, she is pretty different from me. 8 years younger. kinda like 2 "only child's".  But if you go around shouting DWARD, you will get her attention. (her derogatory name for me growing up) 
whenever i send her mail it is addressed to rego park, not queens, so i assume it must be seperate somehow. what do i know? i visited her once back when she still lived in Manhatten. I will tell of those adventures another day 

no offense klink, but talking too much about Freud will even bore me. but i will take the $10. (btw everyone tipping the bartender is encouraged ) actually zeitgeist and Freud were two terms i learned to put together during undergrad psych 100. While acceptance of his theories wasn't really strong in his time, his time very much influenced his theories. (nuff on Freud)

hey stick around, we can talk psych every so often. i got lots to talk about. hopefully oncee this place starts to take off there will be 6 or more seperate conversations flying around. people butting in and butting out. plenty of room for more butts on the stools here.
 

oh yea, one Saranac for Phil coming up...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

He he heck for Bdays we can have live bands if you wish  -- It's all up to the birthday boyz -- besides this gives more time for the resident DJ to mingle with his adoring fans (namelly the nice looking brunette mediterranean girls )


Man... how many weeks do we have left in the semester ? 14 ? lol -- I can't wait for it to be over.  I am so tired   -- 


BARTENDER!!!!  Make me some superstrong ice coffee, will ya ?  Thanks! (btw who is the bartender????)


The only song that  I like from AAF by the way, is smooth criminal  --  I dont generally listen to that sort of music but I have my lapses and like to listen to it from time to time 




admiral
PS: hey bartender!  No floppy with my coffee


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

I am and the bartender. you should be able to figure this out as i hand you your cold coffee.  

btw i almost forgot Phil, i got you this picture of a tshirt for your present -


----------



## Klink (Feb 5, 2002)

Little story about incubus.
A friend of mine made an album and decided to credit himself as the devil. He asked, "Klink, how do you want your credit to read?" I said "Incubus, of coarse!".

incubus
     n 1: a male demon believed to lie on sleeping persons and to have
          sexual intercourse with sleeping women.

Funny, that's about the only way I can get laid now a days.

I went to Herve's Bar and Grill and all I got was this lousy picture of a t-shirt.

Ed you're a rip!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 5, 2002)

FOR SUPERBOWL COMMERCIALS : www.ifilm.com/superbowl

EVERY COMMERCIAL THAT AIRED DURING THE SUPERBOWL IS ON THAT SITE!

(sorry for the caps, but it add's great emphasis!)


----------



## Klink (Feb 5, 2002)

Don't want to seem rude Ed by not answering you back.

-I'm not a rude smoker. Is that possible?
-Cider Beer is alcoholic, just barely. Nice change when you start getting that beer-hairy-tongue thing going.
-Sasparillo! Will always have a Zappa connection with me. My dwarfs ARE done!
-Rego Park/Queens. It's somewhat of a point of contention with certain Queens community residents. They like to differentiate themselves from other communities for various reasons. I think mainly for Identity and to keep there property values high. In actuality, it's all part of the Queens borough which is part of New York City, which is part of New York State. There's also divisions of communities. Ex. I live in Bayside Hills, in Bayside, In the Borough of Queens, In NYC, in NY State.
-Hey now, was the psych 100 a knock? Or did I misinterpret that?
-I'll respect your nuff.

Hangin...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

I did not order coffee 
take it back  (and what bad coffee it is )


Hmmm... we havent seen jadey, racer X, and the Admin in here yet....have we ?!


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2002)

and as a hushed darkeness falls upon the room. the ghost of Frank Zappa makes his appearance and performs in Phils honor. Too bad Phil never showed up to his party 



I don't know much about dancin' 
That's why I got this song 
One of my legs is shorter than the other 
'N both my feet's too long 
'Course now right along with 'em 
I got no natural rhythm 
But I go dancin' every night 
Hopin' one day I might get it right 
I'm a dancin' fool
(Dancin' fool)
I'm a 
Dancin' fool 
I'm a
Dancin' fool
(Dancin' fool)
I'm a
Dancin' fool
I hear that beat; I jump outa my seat
But I can't compete, 'cause I'm a 
Dancin' fool
(Dancin' fool)
I'm a 
Dancin' fool 

The disco folks all dressed up 
Like they's fit to kill 
I walk on in 'n see 'em there 
Gonna give them all a thrill 
When they see me comin' 
They all steps aside 
They has a fit while I commit 
My social suicide, I'm a 
Dancin' fool
(Dancin' fool)
I'm a 
Dancin' fool 
I'm a
Dancin' fool
(Dancin' fool) 
I'm a 
Dancin' fool
The beat goes on 
And I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 
And I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 
And I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n I'm so wrong 
The beat goes on 'n I'm so wrong 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a 
Dancin' fool, 
I may be totally wrong, but I'm a 
Dancin' fool 
Yowsa, yowsa, yowsa 

I got it all together now 
With my very own disco clothes, hey! 
My shirt's half open, t'show you my chain 
'N the spoon for up my nose 
I am really somethin' 
That's what you'd probably say 
So smoke your little smoke 
Drink your little drink 
While I dance the night away, I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a 
Dancin' fool, I'm a 
Dancin' fool, HE'S A
DANCIN' FOOL 

I may be totally wrong but I'm a 
I may be totally wrong but I'm a 
I may be totally wrong but I'm a 
I may be totally wrong but I'm a 
FOOL-uh! 

Hey darlin' . . . can I buy ya a coupla drinks? 
(Ki-ni-shinai!)
Lookin' for Mister Goodbar? Here he is . . . 
Wait a minute . . . I've got it . . . you're an Italian! 
(Ki-ni-shinai!)
Hah? 
Yer Jewish? 
Oh, love your nails . . .
(Ki-ni-shinai!)
You must be a Libra . . . 
Your place or mine? 

O'HEARN: 
Heh heh heh ye-yes!

glad i didn't go get a dancin' girl or something.


----------



## Klink (Feb 5, 2002)

Don't be hard on him Ed I think he's rewiting an ass grinding essay.

Snippet of his thread last night written at 5:22 EST

"Well heres whats on my mind....

I'm here at the lab I work in thinking about how boring it is, and why i even waste my time here, meanwhile, i cannot get in touch with any of my resources that i need for revising an essay, and with my english teacher, who always loves to clarify the essay topic after you have written it, this revision becomes comes more like a rewrite. Throw on top of this that i have to go to this awards show tonight. Ordinarily i would be very happy that i had won an award, since i have been trying to get one of the top 20 unweigted averages in my class for some time, to no avail. Now, this show is only a giant obstruction to everything else i have to do. Now i have the option of either rewritng the essay tonight until 1 in the morning, or i can write it tomorrow night, on my birthday, when i should be out eating dinner. How fitting. Did i mention that it has been for some time now that I have proclaimed essay writing the worst thing that you can possibly assign me? How ironic"


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

he he

actually i am hoping he had some real world fun for his bday. it can be feb 5 here in the cyberbar for as long as we want it to be. i am just ribbing him. if you ever read the 'congrats' threads you will know that Phil is someone i consider a real online friend. i constantly say things to him in other threads that other people must really wonder about. 

so the bar's kinda empty except for the band, Zappa's ghost and us. I would swear i have been in this bar in real life before. 

i think it is possible to not be a rude smoker. Before i started smoking i was one of the most adament nonsmokers you would ever want to meet. during that time i had a roommate who smoked, but who was very considerate and his smoking never bothered me. at least not any longer than for us to switch seats or whatever. i try to be the same way. of course some nonsomkers can be so rude about their 'rights' that i stop caring about them. 'ask, don't tell' goes a long way with me.

rego park deal - 'only in new york' is all i gotta say.   

you must have misinterpretted the zietgeist, cause i was basically just saying that even though it is a $10 word, i got it for about $1.50


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Funny discussion.
It bothers the heck out of me if people smoke in front of me and they dont ask for permission (that is when we are out, and not at their home).

Sometimes people are considerate enought to ask me "would it bother you if I had a smoke?" even when I am AT their house visiting (in closed spaces).

I think that is nice    There are some other people that just smoke that are oblivious to the fact that others might not be comfortable with smoke around them.  My eyes get really irritated from smoke in enclosed spaces  .



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 6, 2002)

Admiral, to help prevent smoke getting in your eyes, I've managed to have 3 Mediterranean women sit around you with feather fans gently pushing the noxious air away. I can't do anything about the big hairy truckers smelly arm pits though. Seems he has a tendency to fart as well. You'll have to pick your poison.

Well let's hope he did have some real world fun. Maybe he'll tell us today.

I caught on rather quickly about you and Phil but thought the ribbing would probably depress him knowing what he might be faced against on his birthday. Seems he checked in about 10:30ish. Thought he might check in again.

BTW- the car thread. Nice bit of American history between you and Phil. I'd love to see more of that.

I was interested to see what you, and who ever might still be here, thought about the smoking matter. I feel the same way as you and can see why one would want to tune out some of the more zealous anti-smokers. It's probably more intense in Cali (the zealous anti-smokers), judging by how far the state wanted to go with banning smoking in particular public places.

Tip of the day:
Workaround for high state taxes for cigarettes - www.esmokes.com

Reading too much into words: Cool, thanks for the clarification. If there are any more sales on words, let me know please. I get tired of shopping at the five and dime.

Ed I see you here through out the day usually. You have a day gig?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 6, 2002)

I don't smoke but the bank has given a little bit from my money for this.


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2002)

you mean the ones you want to say "excuse me, would you please stop coughing while i'm trying to smoke a cigarette" to because they are busy doing little fake coughs to try and be 'subtle' 

yes there are plenty of zealots in CA but not as many as you might imagine. The ban on smoking and higher taxes initiative was so close that it was decided by absentee ballots. and i already order my cigs from Ron's Smoke Shop in NY!!( on an indian reservation)I smoke "Smokin Joes" which are 100% natural and made by the Tuscarora indians in Lewiston, NY. I think they are $10.50 a carton plus about .50 a carton for shipping with the bulk we order. You can check them out at www.ronssmokeshop.com  . Everybody i let try one likes them. 

At the moment my only gig is finishing up some loose ends for school and getting ready to work on my dissertation and figure out about internships. so i can take breaks regularly and stop in here. some days i do get a little too distracted here. But that is why i prefer these slow conversations to the chat room. There it really takes some dedicated time to converse.

Admiral - if we were in your car or home, i would ask permission. maybe other times as well if i like the person and don't yet know how they feel about it. In my home i would open windows and doors to increase ventilation. in my car i would try to restrain, but there is no way i can drive for more than 30 mins. without wanting a cig. most of the time. so windows would just have to be rolled down. I think 90% of people are cool about smoking as long as you make accomadations for them not to have to inhale it. 
and besides kklink has got you women to protect you so you should be grateful that we smoke about now 

I just got in from doing a little yard work. I was trimming and sliced my extension cord in half. Talk about needing to focus more. 

ok, anybody want steak or lobster?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Fillet mignon please 
Well done, and lots of spices (cajun spices mmm!)


As for teh smoking --- the underground has gone dry at this point in time, the mothers have tightened the doors to their houses and the girls cant come and find me   dang you moms! 


Off to class -- laterz


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh yes, that's about as 'subtle' as they get. The ones that bunch my underwear are the ones that miff at you when your smoking in the middle of the street on Broadway as a New York Tour buss passes you by spewing black smoke out of there its pipes. No sense of relevance. 

I should give the natural cigs a try again since there so inexpensive through mail order. It's scary the crap (literally) that's in the major brands.

Nice, so you can focus on your education without much distraction. I wasn't aware you were that close to your Masters. I should say thanks for not taking a condescending tone when we were speaking about psych earlier. What's the gist of your thesis?

Slice of extension - dangerous, but I couldn't help chuckling. Sounds like it came right out of a TV commercial.


Admiral with all the posting, schoolwork, and the part time job, where do you find the time for the women? Where's your time machine and can I borrow it? The Dr. Who of Press3.com

Herve - I never quite agreed with spreading the risk across all the insured for the costs of health care for smokers. I've already paid enough insurance to pay for my lung transplant.
Have you received your books yet?


Steak or lobster, I love 'em both!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 6, 2002)

I have four family members that smoke, we have some pretty good common sense rules about it. Whenever we get together for a party, its the decision of the owner whether they can smoke or not. When they come over to our house they're not allowed to, and they can go out for a few minutes if they want. If we go over to their house, they can smoke as much as they want, because, well, it's their house.

Now restaurants are a different story, I'm sure how I feel about allowing smokeing there. Restaurants are more impersonal, and you just can't be curteous and ask. Even if you use the smoking section, it will eventually spread. Now, i'm not saying that i've swallowed a lot of propaganda here, I know that being in a restaurant for one hour, in the presence of smoke is going to do me irreprable damage. I consider myself pretty informed aobut this subject. I know that I would never smoke, and I also know that second hand smoke is only dangerous if you recieve repeated exposure for an extended time. Most of the ingredients for the smoke will leave your body within 48 hours anyway.

In restaurants, it basically just comes down what you think is the  courteous thing to do. 

What do you guys thing about this whole situation?

Nice quote there klink looks like you caught me at a low point there. Iactually did have fun, I did have to write the essay, but I managed tog et through it, and I got to go to my favorite resaurant, a great italian place thats been around for about 60 years.

I had veal parmigiana for dinner. Is that also on the menu here?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Actually klink I work full time   40 hours per week lol (sometimes OverTime as well  -- but this is rare).


The simple answer is that I multitask.  I have set periods for studying/doing homework, and times to do work, but while doing these primary tasks I post and yonder after girls as well lol ---

amazingly everything gets done in the end ;-)


Good night to all -- back here tomorrow 


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 6, 2002)

Phil, glad you did have a some fun and managed to rewrite that essay. I felt a bit sorry for you when I read that post the other night. Even 'the most violent member' has his soft spots.

You obviously have some strong feelings about smoking. And if you would nicely ask for me to put out my cig, because it bothered you physically, I would instantly. It would depend on your approach as Ed mentioned. But if you were an asshole about it, I might just continue in spite because I can sometimes be the bastard (hard headed Italian) and I knew it would bother you even more, perhaps to the point of making you leave. And that would be that.
As for smoking in restaurants, I usually don't, smoking section or not. I don't even like smelling smoke when I eat. I'll usually light up when I walk outside the doors.

Admiral, that's a pretty impressive schedule. I guess I see why you look forward to your summer excursions to Europe. You probably explode as soon as your feet hit the landing and don't stop till the start of the next semester.
What kind of gig do you do?


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

he he klink - your bus and smoking story reminded me of the last concert we went to in Ohio last summer. it's an outdoor ampitheathre and we had lawn seats. so we pick a place where several other people were already smoking to sit down. about half way thru the headliner the girl behind us starts bitching at her date about our smoke. (we were there first and probably had one lit when they sat behind us). this bitching included some name calling about how stupid smokers are and all that rot. it got very personal. Finally my gf turned around and just verbally blasted the bitch right to her face. i don't think she thought we could hear her because she was really caught off guard. the two of them had more arguments before it was over about the girl sliding down the hill into our space but that was a different stupid thing. at any rate, her date seemed genuinely embarrased by her. he never once stood up for her during this, even when she thought he was the only one listening. 

as for restaurants we always insist on the smoking section in other states and do enjoy a smoke or two at the table after the meal. after everyone is finished. nobody who goes out to eat with us is naive about it before we get there. out here it isn't an issue because there is no smoking section so we always walk, talk and smoke outside afterwards. 

one last smoking story and then i will shut up and tend bar. my 1st quarter at school there were only a few of us who were always outside during breaks to smoke. that is until midterms week. all these closet smokers who were worried how others would perceive them all came out. At least i knew, like klink said about Nuge, that i was true to myself 

btw - the cabinet resurfacing salesman tonight lit up with us.


----------



## Klink (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't recall the buss story. Oh, the Zappa reference- Telefunken U47 with leather.

That was a good story. It was that bad to get personal? Some people just take it too far. I've never witness someone taking it to those extremes, especially at an outdoor concert. It just sounds so silly. You can be sure that the poor bastard boyfriend has been to that show before. He must have had the sorriest face on when that went down.

The butcher, the baker, the cabinet maker.
Can't you tell just by looking at some ones face that they light up? Probably shaked a good deal aye?


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2002)

you're burning a bit late tonite. 

no the bus that drives by spewing fumes while people bitch about your smoking on the sidewalk. that bus story. 

i still say get me yuppies for bondage i will be on the bus - with leather. 

btw - i am working on my phd, getting my masters along the way is something i should have done in a couple of months or so. 
as for my disertation (thesis not required at my school), i don't want to say too much but it is probably going to be about how new clients perceive a therapist based upon how they are dressed. kind of goes to role model theory and perceptual congruity.

i would never purposely talk down to you or anyone else on this site unless they said something really stupid and bragged about what an expert they are for knowing it. doesn't happen much thank goodness. so feel free to talk psych all you want at any level you feel comfortable with.  just don't expect me to know everything. i most certainly don't.

and yea, there is something about smokers that gives them away sometimes. 

ok, steaks and lobster are ready, everybody help yourselves. except that one with the fumes that will burn your a**hole just from smelling it, that's admiral's cajun steak


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

mmmm my cajun steak is ready 
bring it on (it doesnt matter it its 8 AM ) -- I love spicy food 



Hey Ed.... your gf is one polemical woman   -- are you sure you dont have that encounter on VHS --- hehehe   it would be quite amusing because in this situation you can substitute "cigarette" with "cell phone" and you get the same result from such uptight a*holes lol 


Klink -- what do you mean by "what's your gig?"   clarify hehe.  As for going full blast... yep -- thats me  --- its very tiring but my (little) vacation time makes up for it   (I also go full blast during vacation but in the non-work direction )



Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm rereading that last smoking post I did. Ohwa, I shouldn't have used all those 'ands', 'yous'. Could sound like I was getting a little snippy with you Phil. Not the way it was intended. Perhaps I should visit the cus thread and channel those cathexis there.

Admiral a gig is a booking for musicians in narrow definitions. In a broad definition, a job, a vocation. In this case I meant it as 'what kind of work do you do'.
Ding! Admiral you get $10 for using polemical. Nice.

Not later than usual Ed. Around 3am I'll start feeling sleepy.
I thought a thesis and dissertation were one in the same. Neither I've done myself.
I would find your dissertation very interesting. I often find myself forming opinions about people when I first meet them based on what they are wearing, what they say, how they react to a question or statement, facial/body gestures and stances. Some will say you shouldn't be so quick to form opinions about people on first impressions, but I've found my instinctional feelings about a first meet are usually correct. So I'll tend to rely on them more often than I used to.

Jeez, Shawn 'PDiddy' Combs was just on the news ringing in the NYSE. Now I've seen it all.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

Basically at work I manage a  "media lab" (load equipment to staff that need them) and the people that work for me.  Make sure that equipment is up to snuf, and when people in the department have probs with their computers they call me.  I handle upgrades ans installs as well.


I was aware of the musical connotation of "gig" -- on the DJ front- no gigs  -- just some independent work in my studio (my bedroom & my mac & my stereo hehe )


I think Ed is gathering info for his dissertation here, "the lifestules and habits of macusers, and teh trolls that surround them" lol -- I want to be there when he makes his defence ;-)



Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey! Ed's going for his PhD.... We're gonna have to start callin him Ol' Doc Spruiell!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 7, 2002)

BlingBling 3k12 you have stolen my hearth. I think that you are better than others. If you don't get anything for your money ask 1 Appleshare and laugh just of the machating people. I love the graphics work that you have done for me. I have a graduate in informatics, maybe you can follow my steps.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2002)

sound investing advice from herve  but apple stocks now


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

yes blingbling - someday you will get to call me doc. for now it's just ed.  i better pour you a double mountain dew considering all the energy you are going to need to figure out this buying a new imac deal. I kinda think talking to your dad about the tax deduction deal might be the best way to go. if your dad is willing, he will also know more about how to do it i would guess. 

tolya - the gf is normally very tolerant and ignores stupidity very well. but she is also very big on standing up for her rights when push comes to shove. and i am not gathering any info for anything pertaining to my studies here on this site. this is strictly fun. and therapy for me 

klink - theses are shorter and less involved than a dissertation. a thesis is associated with a masters and a dissertation with a phd. some schools make you do both.  mine only requires the dissertation. interesting you should mention all the other things that go into your 1st impression a long with how someone is dressed. there has been a lot of research done on that. but none on how clothing reflects the impressions we make. the best most people can do is quote from dress for success which is not empirically researched at all. all those other things, the behavior things are the best clues for our instincts but some people do let their notions of the way someone should dress get in the way. 

so herve - what do you think of your bar & grill so far? are we doing good service to your name?

ok, everybody the next round is on Blingbling - he said we could just add it to his apple account


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

since the next round is on blingnling 3 ouzo + lemonade combos bartender   -- you will like it guys   -- 


Hey Ed... weird thing   When I was doing my russian homework yesterday I came across the name tolya for teh first time in ages lol --- I think russians out to use it more often 



aaaahhh finally it's friday...lets gather up in here tonite for happy hour ;P


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Ahh! Tolya strikes again! 

I'm am dying a death of the worst kind, obsolescence!



Wow, that was low, I had to go look up that last word.


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

boy, tolya is going all out on somebody else's tab. i can see he is not a cheap date 

so i guess Tolya is a good name to use when you are working deep undercover in Russia to discover their secrets to vodka, eh? 

klink - did you fall off your stool? or did Phil push you? 

so now phil, can you spell that big word again without looking this time? if you can we will give you double word score  

and blingbling, when are you going to start selling Herve's Bar and Grill T-Shirts. maybe you could raise some money that way 

seriously, i would order one if they were $15 or less including shipping


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 8, 2002)

How about this! I can check on pricing... i know of a place downtown! (Serously!)

(also, I can work on multiple designs)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 8, 2002)

My mac looks like a _wc_ but it's better than *NO THING*.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

I would like it to be known that I did not push klink off of his stool. I simply said the word "spork" and he fell to the floor, laughing convulsively.

Scrabble......only played the game once in my life. Lost terribly. I;ve never been very good at spelling.

How about herve's bar and grill pint glasses? They're great if you keep them in the freezer.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 8, 2002)

Sell your DELL at Bush. He gives you Enron.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Unfortunately, bush uses a Mac. Sorry BB, the world is conspiring against you.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 8, 2002)

New "Herve's Stuff"!

A New T-Shirt Design!

The world conspiring against me? HA! BRING IT!


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

nice BB. i tend to like pocket crests on the front and a large design on back, but the sleeve creast is a nice touch as well. i think you would have to talk with admin about the use of macosx.com since legally that is his property but i think you could probably work something out.  While white tshirts are cheaper to make, they also are not as popular. stick with the black designs or even dark blue would be my advice. i also think i liked the arched herve better regardless of other changes. also keep in mind that each color you use will cost extra to print. try to keep total number of colors to 2 or 3 max and remember that white is one color on a dark shirt. (i used to sell screen printing for tshirts about 7-8 years ago.) the more different places you print, the more the cost as well. gray shirts also work well if you want a lighter color.

phil, speciality glassses aree really expensive unless you order HUGE quantities. you've really got to watch what to you say to klink. he seems to laugh at your jokes much too easily. probably just the guilt of thinking he had insulted you a while back. please help him back up to his stool.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 8, 2002)

At a website... cafepress.com, you can use tons of colors in a shirt design and they will still cost around the same as another... you can also make mugs and stuff...

they seem pretty good since Ultima Online used it for one of their yearly fan gatherings...


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2002)

well, their prices are a bit steep, but on the other hand there is nothing to lose - no initial outlay of cash on your part. i was not aware of this place but it seems like a great idea. you should get talking with admin. given their selection i would be partial to long sleeve t's, sweatshirt and/or large coffee mugs.   maybe admin could set up a seperate store with just macosx or press3 or what ever he wants it be stuff. then he would have another source of $$ for the site as well.
i was just half kidding when i brought up the idea, but you just might be able to pull this off.

Herve, you don't have any problems with this, do you? spreading your name all over the world and making you famous? (or infamous )  
Speak now or forever hold your peace hey it's not quite being a rock star but it is about as close as you can get at macosx.com


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 8, 2002)

t-shirt or not.... herve is famous no matter what!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 8, 2002)

lol -- hey I never said I was cheap ;-)
Besides when money is not an object you can be very imaginative (when money is an object you can also be imaginative)  



So what have you people been up to ?
Are there any nice waitresses around here ????



Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry Ed, but klink insists that he sit at one of the small plastic fisher price tables. Don't ask me how it got there, I didn't even notice it until now, but I'll try and coax him back up into a stool. 

Ed, it has come to my attention that that you have held every single type of job on the face of the planet. You were problably a professor of admiral's as one point, were you not?

There is only one job remaining. For many people this is the final hurdle, the impossible jump, the piece of gum stuck onto the bottom of your shoe. 

What? Thats correct Ed. You're going to be a carnie. You know, circus folk. Report back here at 07:30 for your first course, circusmanship 101.


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

All that Bass.. took the longest pee of my LIFE! A 48 hour pee! 

OK I'm not that sensitive guys, I just like sitting on this plastic chair. It fits my bottom nicely. And see, it has these neat telescopic legs, buff! Now I can reach the bar.

Phil you get your $10 for obsolescence but I think that should be the last one. I wouldn't want to set a precedence. Plus it's making me broke.
Keep the funny words coming but wait till I swallow my beer first. Dang that hurt the old trumpet.

Bling I like those t-shirts and if it does go into production, count me in for one. Nice work.

Herve are you still here? I've been seeing informatics tossed around for months but I still don't get what it actually is. What is it?

Admiral I thought you would know what gig was. I had this confused look on my face as I was writing that out. Have you done some DJ gig's? Is there a scene for that in Boston? I know it's huge (or was of last summer) in Europe.

I'm very much confused now. After about a year of calling Phil and Tolya, Matrix Agent and Admiral, it seems awkward to use something different. What do you guys prefer, your real names or your X names?


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

no phil, there are other jobs i haven't had and i even came close to working as a carnie at the state fair one year. i had a good friend who worked as a carnie. she used to tell me all the tricks. i still let my son spend some money on the games when we go places like that, but i keep him to a real strict limit. sometimes it is fun to get ripped off. I have done a lot of things. i have a very long and somewhat varied resume and that doesn't include plenty of odd jobs i don't list. jack of all trades, master of none.  oh, i have never been a construction worker

"any manual labor i've done,
was purely by mistake"
- Jimmy Buffett

Tolya, you are imaginative regardless of money. it's what we love about you. so now let's see how fast you can drink those ouzo's and lemonade 

now i gotta go check the bathroom. after klink has been in there for 48 hrs, there is probably more to be done than i thought.


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

In my defense, the hairy trucker with the flatulence problem was in there before me... and didn't flush.
He was mumbling something about lobsters and Jesus.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

a likely story klink. but just this once we'll let you get away with it' we just don't want to let you think you can NY fasttalk us and we'll believe anything you say. 

now if you'll excuse me i've got to get the bleach 

Herve, i'm going to need more bleach. we've only got five gallons!!


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

You'd better take these hip waders with you then.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 9, 2002)

I like either one, and I really don't have any personal problems with people calling my real name. 

I didn't know tha tthe chairs had telescopic legs!

* Phil gets up from the bar and moves over to the kids table, pushing nummi out of his high chiar and sitting down.

Sorry guys, I'll have to relinquish my olf farts club license for a small while.

*Nummi, withering on the ground: "Thats not funny!" 

The message is immediately sent to his parents. 

Klink, make sure you drink at usual interval so that I know when to not post. In the word's of AtAT, I cannot be held liable for "nosers."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

lol hey I only got one ouzo+lemon for me, the other ones are for you klink and phil  lol (I ordered 4 did I not ? )



Hey klink   -- tolya is a "recent" development in macosx.com hehe- it's not even 2 months old lol


I am so bored --- 10 hours of work today BUT I will have 12 hours extra of vacation in the summer lol (meaning a day and a half in terms of workdays )


As for gigs, there is a scene here in Boston, lots of clubs and whatnot, I am just not THAT interested in it ;-)  --  equipment costs $$$ and for me to either FIND my CDs or burn whatever songs I want to use from my MP3 backups would be a pain --- I much prefer to use my studio ... mode casual lol --- gigs maybe when I have time to play more with equipment and real time mixing ;-)


Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

Phil, it's more for professional reasons why I would like to keep my real name under raps. But there is a personal side to it as well. Mostly for the same reasons you chose Matrix Agent and not Phil_Xxxx when you signed up for this board. I will address this in a more personal forum.
Telescopic chairs are widely used by even the tallest of giants. Sometimes you bang your knees on the table and realize you should move back to the bar. The hard part in using the chair is knowing when you've banged your knees.
Now, let us wave our private parts at your Aunties.

Admiral thanks for the ouzo+lemon. To BlingBling, cheers. Mmm, kinda like Sambuca with more of a kick.
I have a couple of friends who are trying to make a living from it (DJ'ing). One does straight mixing for small parties and the other does more of technical support for the big parties. I was astounded at how far technically the big party DJ's have come. These guys use sequencers, samplers, keyboards, turntables, CD mixers, and medium size mixing consoles. Close to professional recording gear. It's an enormous amount of work and I'm told the shows are pretty intense. If you ever get to do one I'm sure you would love it.

Hey I spent about 4 hours reading through the cangrats threads. Amazing! 

Ed, you ok in there?

Fast talking NY'er? Really? I've never been called that before. The typical harsh NY'er yes. I can't talk my way through a paper bag.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

I would like to have a fe turntables a nice mixer and CD players but this stuff costs money  --- I dont want no dinky little simple mixer 



How did you find the COngrats threads klink ?


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

boy, that was work. thanks for the waders. saved my life. i slept very soundly after that. 

klink - anybody who spends 4 hrs reading the congrats threads and still speaks to us must be officailly proclaimed 'friend'!!  i would think most people would fall asleep before they finished. 

as for fast talking, let no stereotype go unchallenged. i imagine some people see me as being from SF with long hair and think i wear tye dyes all the time, stay stoned (drop acid for breakfast),  and a variety of other stereotypical things, when in fact i am clean and sober, have tye dyes but prefer suits and ties most of the time and am as interested in the NFL as the ACLU.  so we (i) will tease you about NY stereotypes from time to time and you can feel free to do the same to me.

now you guys be careful with those chairs. replacing the furniture is expensive 

i personally prefer real names when people let me use them. Even in the pagan world, where people have these names like "Star Dancer" and "Moon Chaser" i tend to try and find out people' s real names. So i know a bunch of John's and Steve's and Beth's and Mary's instead of Eagle Claw's. 

Tolya - you and klink can split the ouzo's . phil is underage and i don't drink. so you guys enjoy.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

phil's underage ???
hmmm... I will give phils to herve then, lets see what kind of philosphies he comes up with then 


As for yours... I will give yours to that nice looking girl at the bar ... its saturday  -- my opportunity to snatch the chance lol


man I feel so lazy to do my HW today   whats wrong with me ?    -- maybe tomorrow I will have better luck, this stuff is due on monday 

Admiral


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

Admiral
I know it can cost an arm an a leg and a few other body parts. But on the other hand, the equipment available for this kind of work today has never been closer to an average DJ's reach.

With your technical expertise it would be no surprise you would frown at the small toys. Gotta start somewhere though.

I thought those threads were fantastic! I was very surprised to see such personal conversations. Hats off, that takes a lot of bravery and feeling comfortable about yourself. Kind of loosens me up a bit to do the same. I must say I found that you and I have more in common with our families than I thought. I'm a first generation Italian/American whose parents came off the boat in the 50's. Didn't start speaking English till about 6 or 7. You should have heard my accent in grade school. The grandma thing, your pops and moms, you might as well have been talking about my family.


Ed
I'm honored to be called your friend. Oooh makes me feel so gushy and creamy inside. Watch your shoes.
Well stereo type away, there's always that bit of truth that makes them so irresistibly fun for jokes.
Ike Willis, Thing Fish and Joe himself. I liked that story. You probably have a million of them. Count on some brain pickins.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2002)

I think before I buy any equipment I will spend some cash soundproofing my room hehe so that I can blast the speakers and not disturb a lot of people 



then somehow connect it to my mac


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

Tolya, the girl at the end of the bar said thanks and wants you to join her. I warned her you were a nerd and she said that was ok. she is looking for a nerd. i would be careful if i were you - she may be a con artist. (don't forget, use Tolis )

klink - i will have to admit that one of my favorite Zappa albums that most people just don't get is "just Another Band From LA" because it is so full of local LA sterotype humor. If you have never seen a Zachary Hall commercial, you don't really get the full affect of "Eddie are you kidding?".  

feel free to pick my brain. just don't use an icepick 
i am constantly puting my brains on the shelf. i hate it when they spill all over the floor and i have to pick them up


----------



## Klink (Feb 9, 2002)

Honestly Admiral I wouldn't waste the money on sound proofing. You'll never get it good enough to appease your neighbors even if you've spent thousands. The bass is what kills you. Throw your cash into the equipment and the music if your serious. And some nice gifts for your neighbors goes a long way.

Hee hee those silly play on words kill me Ed. Watch it, you'll have me doing those to.
I don't have that record but my head tech at work is another big Zappa fan. He might. I'll ask to rummage through his collection and see if he has it. Sounds like I might need the amo.

Icepick! That almost slipped right by me.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

If I were you Admiral, I would buy the kickin-est thing I could find. Neighbors?  I dont believe I know this word.  Are those the people that live on your street?  They have a dog right?  It keeps you up all night long and you cant sleep.  What is more annoying, doggie... music...doggie...music?  Teach them a lesson.  Fight fire with fire... unless you live in an apartment or condo.  Then you have to be louder than the broom stick that they are hitting the ceiling/ floors with.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 9, 2002)

since this is the place to talk about anything...

i have decided to return the new imac and stay debt free for a while but upgrade my current dell to a new AMD Athlon XP 2000+ Processor & Motherboard. I know it is hard to do, but it is something that had to be done.

Sorry for letting down the Mac Community, but it just wasn't in the cards...


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

this one issue of noise is why i have always preferred living in a house rather than an apt. or condo. I have always ended up with the cops called to my door any time i lived in an apt.  i have lived in a couple of good duplex situations where the neighbors on the other side of the wall were cool or never home, but give me an old house anyday compared to a newer, fancier apt.

on the other hand, i have become much quieter in my middle age and it would probably be me annoyed by the noise these days. go figure. 

hmm, makes me want to hear some Jimmy Buffett -

I rounded first never thought of the worst 
As I studied the shortstop's position 
Crack went my leg like the shell of an egg 
Someone call a decent physician 
I'm no Pete Rose, I can't pretend 
Though my mind is quite flexible, these brittle bones don't bend 

Chorus: 
I'm growing older but not up 
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck 
Let those winds of time blow over my head 
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead 

Sometimes I see me as old manatee 
Headin' south as the waters grow colder 
Tries to steer clear of the hum-drum so near 
It cuts prop scars deep in his shoulder 
But that's how it goes (that's how it goes), right to the end 
Though his body's quite flexible, that barnacle brain don't bend 

Chorus: 
I'm growing older but not up 
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck 
Let those winds of time blow over my head 
I'd rather die while I'm livin' than live while I'm dead 

(instrumental) 

Now don't get me wrong 
This is not a sad song 
Just events that I have happened to witness 
And time takes its toll as we head for the poll 
And no one dies from physical fitness 
So what the hell, we'll take it right to the end 
As the days grow more complicated the nightlife still wins 

Chorus: 
I'm growing older but not up 
My metabolic rate is pleasantly stuck 
Let those winds of change blow over my head 
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead 
Let those winds of time blow over my head 
I'd rather die while I'm living than live while I'm dead 


more lobster anyone or maybe crab legs this time?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 9, 2002)

I can just picture you Ed.  In your little apt.  Standing on a stool with your bathrobe on.  A broom stick in one hand, a phone in the other. (the phone has a speed dial 911) You are banging on the ceiling yelling at the "young ones" upstairs because their music is too loud,  while at the same time telling the person on the phone to send over a cruiser to deal with these out of control kids.


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

Hey BB - you haven't let us down. it is you are who going to deal with it. we were all hoping the best for you. Don't let it get you down. you are certainly still a welcome soul around here. We know this must be paining you. so now you will have to figure out a new battle plan. Maybe a few more months and the lower end imacs come out and you don't order every accessory available with them and... well, just keep working at it. sooner or later it will happen if you really want it too. 
here, have one of my special mountain dew and storm with just a hint of Jolt cola drinks. be sure to eat the cherry as it is very potent. it's ok. you can sit up here at the bar and cry like any real man would in a situation like this.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 9, 2002)

Thanks Ed... that drink actually sounds pretty good right now... even in reality! The worst part of all of this... it's standing in my entry room right now... oh the agony!

(sob) well, I guess I can upgrade my PC now and then buy a Mac later... either a PowerMac or an iMac (when they introduce the 17 inch model)

btw... where's that drink damnit!


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

it's sitting right there on the bar in front of you BB. I know it is kinda hard to see thru the tears. 

so does your dad not have the money to help you out on this or is he trying to teach you about the real economics and responsibilities? didn't he have to ok it when you bought it? or was the condition that you sell the pc for a certain amount of money?

it also sounds to me like you got screwed on the original financing of the dell. how long have you had it?

let me know when you finish that one and you're ready for another. or whatever else you want. maybe we should get out the chocolates.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 9, 2002)

We both thought we would have the computer sold by now, so we ordered the day they came out...

I was definitely screwed on financing... 4 years... i've had it one (bought it January 2001)... I thought that processor speed wouldn't go as fast as it did, so I thought the 866 MHz would last at least 2 years!

Thanks for the drink idea... I mixed Pepsi, Mountain Dew, and some 7-Up we had around... it tasted "weird" but it was strong!

I bet I can get Apple to take back the iMac or I can sell it to my boss (he's a Mac Fanatic... he bought a New G4 a few weeks ago along with 2 new iBooks (not the "ice"books, but the older ones, but new) and a PowerBook G4.. he'd love one of these!)


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2002)

well, getting the combinations right in that drink is the tricky part. not too much cola, really just enough for color. more or less 50/50 with the other 2.  seemed more appropriate than a shirley temple given the circumstances! 

it does seem a shame to return it. if somebody you knew bought it, at least you could go visit it - sorta like giving a puppy away to a friend. Hell, you could probably sell it to somebody on the site. there are plenty of people here who are interested in that computer.  

so how tough is your dad being about this? or is he pretty understanding (yet firm) about it?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 10, 2002)

I know just how you feel BlingBling. I'm pining for a motor-scooter right now (so I can zip into town and back without burning a hole in my wallet) but have had to put it off.
Why? Because with my new "student" status (assuming my Uni app goes through) I can't get finance. I have the best credit rating of anyone I know: no bad debts, and a $4000 loan nearly paid off with each and every payment on time, every time. I can show them that I have an income, I can show them that it is within my budget, but I can't get that loan.
I have no idea how I'm going to drive my Celica to Ballarat every day (more than an hour each way) and still have money to eat. I cannot get any real money for it if I sold it, certainly nothing close to its value. I paid $4000 for it 4 years ago (with logbooks and very low mileage) and have kept it in A1 shape with regular service, but now its $500 tops. And besides, I want to keep it.
It is *Sooo FRUSTRATING!*

I need a drink. One of those mountain dew things sounds great, I can sob into it all day.

And, BlingBling, I wouldn't bother upgrading your PC, if you're hoping to ditch it eventually anyway.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 10, 2002)

Do what you want! Buy some Appleshares with your money. You don't need a pcupgrade. You will loose 320 or more posts. All what you were before will be lost. And in fact there are many bad motherboards in shop and the vendor won't tell you. You have to grown up.


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

one Ed's mountain dew thing coming up mate. sorry to hear your situation has gotten so complex symphonix. i can relate to the student catch-22 type deal. Damned if you do and damned if you don't. it's probably the reason so few people go back to school. too much to give up to get more. I'm not sure i would have done it if i hadn't hit what felt like rock bottom at the time. no doubt that uni will improve your life in the long run. but your life will get put on hold in the meantime.
btw - hope you heard me yakking at you about the monkey superbowl commercial a while back. if not, read back in the thread. Your buddy Blingbling provided a link so you can see what i was talking about.

take your shoes off and stay awhile.

hmm, BB - sounds like everybody is advising you to cool your jets and just save for what you really want. any real reason you need so much more computer right now?

boy, i just ate a delicious orange that came from a friend's tree. does anybody else grow their own food of any kind. feel free to bring it in and share. here i'll just put these orange quarters out on the bar for everybody to try.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 10, 2002)

Ahh... that hit the spot. Thanks, Ed, I feel better now.

And you are right, I am going to Uni because I have hit what feels like a brick wall. You've probably heard about me and IBM, or at least heard all I want to share. And I'm really looking forward to going back to school. I've sort of re-sorted my values and have decided that working my way up the corporate ladder would either destroy me or turn me into something I don't want to be. A lot of these corporates go hunting for the smartest, most imaginative people, then cram them into a mould that doesn't fit them, or a job that destroys their souls. I've seen a lot of brilliant young people get chewed up by the company I was working for before big blue. They come in with sharp minds, kind hearts and fire in their eyes; then get slowly turned into yes-men, lackeys and pencil-pushers.

Arrrggg! I'm going to need something stronger.

Another mountain dew and cola, this time with a STRAWBERRY!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 10, 2002)

The guys @ "Open University The Netherlands" have lost my books. I'm fighting 4 counts. Let the battle begin!


----------



## ksv (Feb 10, 2002)

The sun is shining, it's around +2°C, and I have nothing to do right now, after spending the whole weekend on changing hard drives, reorganizing my network and moving the old powermac to another room (while the monitor/burner/keyboard/mouse/speakers still are in  the same room, with the cables going through the wall. All this to isolate the noise from 3 hard drives and 2 fans. It's really cool  

Uhm, I've never tasted mountain dew, in europe we only have some stuff called "battery" and "red bull". It all tastes awful as hell. Red bull isn't even alowed in norway 'cos it contains "too much caffeine" -almost as much as coffee! 
Would anyone mind sending me a couple of bottles of mountain dew?   

Uhm, yah, I love making non-alcoholic drinks 
Here's a recipe for a really good one (one glass):
-a little Urge (or Surge, as it's called in the US, you know, that coca-cola drink)
-some 7-up (or sprite)
-some millilitres of schweppes Russian and Tonic Water
-some apple juice
-some juice of another kind (but not orange)
-when you've mixed all that, have something with red color that is heavier per cm2 than soda in the glass (e.g. something with much sugar), to make the drink look even cooler  

try that, it's awesome


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 10, 2002)

Ed, for the price of upgrading my computer, I could upgrade the rest of my computers in my house... 3 total...

1) Upgrade my Dell to around 1.7 GHz (I think)

2) Upgrade my HP from 350 MHz to 866 MHz (So my sisters can shut up about how slow it is)

3) Upgrade my 386 (not MHz.. the 386 Processor) to 350 MHz So I can finally run a Network Server

All in all, it wouldn't be so bad... only $418.59 total to upgrade 3 computers... I've got all the other parts, so that's all I would need.

Now... lemme answer some more questions!



> so how tough is your dad being about this? or is he pretty understanding (yet firm) about it?


He actually said it was ok for me to buy the Mac because he thought the Dell would sell also... he likes it too, but we can't afford any more computers (unless we would have sold the dell)



> Buy some Appleshares with your money.


Thanks Herve for your suggestion, but we stopped doing e-trading a few months ago... i'll wait until "the next big thing" comes out to buy some stock...


----------



## tismey (Feb 10, 2002)

Mine's a pint, please Ed, with a single-malt whisky chaser if you have any...

It's half past two on asunday afternoon. I should have left work an hour ago and be in the pub by now, but nothing works,  so I figured I'd drop by and get some sustenance here. What's good on the menu today?

You have my sympathies, Bling. I am faced with the possibility of having to sell my iPod to cover a somewhat unbudgeted-for house move... There's the best part of a month's rent tied up in that baby.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 10, 2002)

You think you are me? Polymorphism?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 10, 2002)

Bartender!
Coffee!  Iced Coffee!  Black!



people dont shout please 


As for polymorphism.... if you've never seen the admiral jsut as he wakes up, jere is your chance 



Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 10, 2002)

Dont worry Mr. Hang-over, I have 20 different types of Asprin, Tylenol, etc.  Just puke away from my new sneakers and you will be fine.


----------



## Klink (Feb 10, 2002)

Wow it's a full bar today!

Hey what's Admiral doing with his head on the bar?
Oh I see, Ouzo strikes back.
You really shouldn't be drinking coffee in this state. It will just acidify you stomach more Admiral. Water is the key. Let's rehydrate yourself.

Ed, can we get a pitcher of water and a glass. Maybe some dry toast if he feels he can eat something.


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

damn, i think maybe i should consider getting some help behind the bar.

Wanted: part -time waiter. good visual memory a plus. ability not to piss off customers is a must. 

responses are going to be intermittent. too busy making all these orders to properly focus on everybody 

1st BB - but just think, save that same money and you are aabout 1/3 of the way towards a low end imac in about 2-3 mos.. by then other financial things could change. hell, you mihgt even have sold the dell by then. still want to know why you need more computer immediatelly.

here are mountain dew things with strawberries for symphonix and you (just as easy to make 2 at once)

symphonix - you present as good a case for going to uni as any i have ever heard. sounds like a future worth avoiding at all costs!!

one pitcher of water and one pint. coffee's brewing and i'm working on that chaser.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 10, 2002)

Ed... I forgot something... I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have done this to teach me anything... it's listed under his name and line of credit... i don't think he'd want that screwed up


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 10, 2002)

Ed, you have gotten on my last nerve!  LOL! just kidding! 

I will save up for the iMac or PowerMac (now i'm confused on what I really want to buy... after looking at the box, the 15 inch monitor doesn't seem so big after all)

Thanks Ed, you are a great financial advisor! (were you in the financial advisement career field at one time?)


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

ok, here's that fancy whiskey chaser for Timsey. I would recommend the pasta today. Pizza wil be ready later as well. sorry to hear about your unbudgeted move. those suck!! 

coffee is ready and toast is served. perhaps ksv should be behind the bar and i should be the waiter. maybe we need a better chef than me as well. 

BB - not just my advice, that seemed to be the consensus of all. you should be thanking everybody for their input on this one. and take your time in deciding what you want - after all, the deals always get better, not worse.

ksv - what about it, got time to tend a little bar? sounds like you're a natural. sorry we can't send the dew. i guess you'll just have to start saving for a trip to the states. also sounds like you had a little project you can now feel good about

so Admiral - what happened with that girl at the bar last night? we noticed you left together. it was hard to tell if it was going to work out or not the way she left so quickly and you went running after her 
also, now that you have a little water in you , try this for a hangover. it is a shot of V8 with a few drops of tabasco sauce. i guarentee it will snap you right back  (what is that ouuuuuzing out of your brains  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 10, 2002)

he he 
I did not have a hangover (but thanks for teh tips, I will keep em in mind when I have my first hangover ) -- whenever I wake up I am always easygoing 


In any case, that girl last nite....well...she wasn't the mediterranean type (more of a northern european slant) but that did not prevent her from showing me her appartment....really nice deco ;-) hehe 


Waiter!
Gimme an ice cold ice tea, and a house cheeseburger!  On teh double! 
Anyone else care to join me ?


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 10, 2002)

I"m there. Medium on the burger, with a coke.

Wait....Do we even have a kitchen? Do we even have a cook??

Well who am I kidding, I imagine that my imaginary burger could be cooked in a kitchen that was never imagined, by a person who was never thought of. 

Good episodeof the simpsons tonight, anyone watch?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 10, 2002)

Yea... where Homer rents out his wife? LOL! Very funny! Loved it... didn't catch the end of it... I turned to watch Women's Snowboarding on the Olympics.


----------



## edX (Feb 10, 2002)

hey, i'll throw burgers on if you want but you sure you don't want this pizza i just pulled out of the oven? free rootbeer with the pizza.

sorry you guys were so busy this weekend. i am about to get busy. i have about 3 hrs to get 2 big pictures matted, eat dinner and take a shower. and something else i think but it's not coming to me right now.

so if you want burgers and stuff, fix 'em yourself. otherwise help yourself to the pizza


----------



## symphonix (Feb 10, 2002)

To answer your question; we DID have a kitchen until this morning, when BlingBling and Herve decided to mix up some hangover-busters, and destroyed half the building.
In the meantime, all our imaginary food is coming from the replicators on Star Trek. Today's special: Klingon Blood-stew.


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

ok, anybody wants anything from the replicator, you can place your orders with symphonix. i never could figure out how to work the blasted thing.


----------



## tismey (Feb 11, 2002)

You might as well leave that bottle down, Ed. I think this could be the beginning of a session. Or the middle of a session.  I'll just stick to the beer nuts I think  - if I eat too much it'll slow down my drinking.

Ed - I'm a mean bartender, but I'm a bit drunk at the moment. Can I start tomorrow?


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

sure,  on both accounts Tismey.

notice one and all, Tismey is hereby hired as bartender, As soon as he sobers up, order your drinks at the bar from him. of course once he gets behind the bar he may never sober up, so...

 btw tismey, is it you i see hanging out at roxio from time to time? i figured there aren't a lot of tismey's in the world (at least not in mine) so i assumed it was you. i never seem to remember to go check out those forums on a regular basis. but then i have been having pretty good luck with my burner lately (knock on particle wood).


----------



## tismey (Feb 11, 2002)

Nope, not me as far as I know, which means there's an impostor out there somewhere. I've only had the Lacie burner since just before Christmas, and done ALL my burning from either the Finder or iTunes (you gotta love  it), so haven't needed to go there.

And to put your mind at rest, I don't drink whilst behind the bar unless the drinks are bought for me.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

Waiter!
Coffee pazalusta!  Need some caffeeine before my exam 


As for a kitchen we do have one, and we also have a brick oven to make pizzas more authentic...the cook quit last nite after the V8 + tabasco deal, but we are interviewing more candidates


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> * ksv - what about it, got time to tend a little bar? sounds like you're a natural. sorry we can't send the dew. i guess you'll just have to start saving for a trip to the states. also sounds like you had a little project you can now feel good about*



Oh yeah, but I'm not sure if I have all the ingredients right now 
Let's see... I have orange juice, apple juice, milk, Pepsi Max (puke) and Farris (mineral water)...  Send me some mountain dew and cherry coke (ever tasted that? it's really wheee, but they don't sell that either in norway  ) and I'll start today. My address is macosx@macosx.com 

Oh yah, and, if anyone wants some remote HD space or host a web site on my server, just send me a little contribution so I can get a fast SDSL line and start a web hosting business, hehe


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

ok, how about ksv and tismey split the bartending job. Tismey is in charge of alcohol and ksv is in charge of non-alcoholic drinks. 

In the future, demands like "Bartender get me...." should be ignored. Address them politely by name and perhaps they will serve you quicker. (yea yea, i'll get your coffee this time )

I'm just waiting for the guy to come by about the sun room we are adding on in the back. He was supposed to be here an hour and a half ago. I guess since we already gave him the 1st check, we are now down the priority list


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

OK, but please include your full nickname and table number... uhm, IP address in your orders  
As Ed mentioned, orders like "get me a beer" or "hey, a cheese burger over here" will be ignored 

Oh, whee, do you all think I should try to scrape together enough cash to get a 1 Mbit SDSL line and run an apache/darwin based web server on my PowerMac? Tell me if you want to contribute, and I'll give you a gig or two on my HD if that project becomes reality 

This must be the first virtual Bar & Grill ever... Hervé should be proud


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

I'll have a glass of dihydrogen monoxide.  Make it on the rocks.  I have to drive the rest of my drunken college buddies back home.

Who is the janitor?  We got quite a mess in the bathroom after last night.     Who ever did it was eating Skittles, its very colorful.  

What do you want Timsey?  Its on me...and the ceiling...and the floor...and......


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

Ooppps... I mean ksv, I'll have a glass of dihydrogen monoxide. Make it on the rocks.   Thats better.


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2002)

Ooh, do you think I could have the formula, please?


----------



## tismey (Feb 11, 2002)

So, who's next?

Sorry if I left you in the lurch a bit there ksv -  it would appear that TypeIt4me conflicts with something on my system (thought it was Fire, but no...) and makes 'shift' get stuck on...

Anyway, if that offer's still open I'll get a single malt, thanks Lessthanmighty. 

And it's T-I-*S*-*M*-E-Y, guys. If we're going to do the addressing by name thing, let's get it right...

I have a Manhattan here, whose was that?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 11, 2002)

A cool story about dihydrogen monoxide....

It, like you would expect, has no taste whatsoever. In fact, it's the least refreshing thing ever. There is no taste, so you might as well be breating air, because it doesn't even feel wet. Seconds after you drink it, you cannot tell that you have just consumed water.

Weird stuff, yet I drink it anyway....


----------



## tismey (Feb 11, 2002)

So the Manhattan wasn't yours? Who ordered the damn Manhattan?


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2002)

Well, Klink lives in Queens, that's pretty close to Manhattan, so maybe it was his. 

if you don't see him anywhere, check the bathroom. btw - the bathroom is clean now. it took a bit longer than i expected because i got caught up just staring at all the colors from the skittles. nicest mess i ever cleaned up. almost found it a shame to get rid of. 

also i would advise against drinking the dihydrogen monoxide most places in calif unless you buy it in a bottle. Lots of stuff that doesn't belong there coming out of the faucet. it's great for watering plants - no need to buy special plant food


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 11, 2002)

Sorry bout that tiSMey.  Did you know that many people kill them selves in Dihydrogen Monoxide.  Pools of it.    but


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

he ha, Ed knows how to coax me out of my hole with his word game.

Oh a new bartender, hi tismey. Can't say anything about that Manhattan but I'll have a pint of some real beer please. Have any stout back there? I'm a bit hungry and think that will fill me up nicely till I figure out what to eat. You know it wouldn't be so bad to try some of that hydrogen hydroxide everyones chipping about.

Cool so we're getting a sun room here. What a great idea.


Btw if someone sees Herve before I do, he needs to clear his PM box. It's full of fan mail.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

Hey klink!!

i was just noticing the time and figured i might find you here. How's it going tonite? i need to loosen up. i think i'll get myself a lemon spritzer and fire up a cig and just sit here and relax. I was getting all worked up by some rudeness over in the design crowd forum and now i just need to relax. is it really too much to ask for somebody to say thanks when you take the time to respond to a post when they are asking a question? or to at least respond to your response within a week? Maybe i should make that an orange spritzer 

so hey, the sun room is going to be at my home in calf. -real world kinda thing. in use it will really be my gf's sewing room, but the contrators have to call it a sunroom to get the permit. which is going to take 2-3 mos because of the coastal protection stuff. seems a bit much just to stick a 12x14 room in your backyard that you already own. 

(maybe rick was right, maybe i am having a bad day

but hey if you want to add a sun room on here at Herve's then be my guest. get your crew together and go to it!!


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm just chillin Ed, sippin on some fine stout tismey poured me. And he knows how to serve it right to.

Sit back and relax I'll get you that spritzer.

I knew you were getting the sun room for your house. I remembered from congrats. Sounds like quite a project. 2-3 months! Are they building it with steel girders?
It sounds like a welcome addition to you home. I remember some of your networking plans you had for it.

Nah, rick was off base. Your posts through out the day showed no signs of that. You were busy yes, but didn't seem like a bad day.

btw how's sissy doing with getting a new gig. I can't help but think something should be coming soon with all the hype from the fashion shows.
Does the misses check them out, the fashion shows?


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

no word from sis since last friday.  she is kinda between 'no news is good news' and 'loss of momentum is loss of the job' as far as this job she is waiting to hear back from after her interview. Her headhunter says they are still interested but just moving slow. Do New Yorkers actually move slow? 
as for my gf, she's not one for fashion shows. reason i didn't get back to you (and you are probably in bed by now) is she called me to watch 'sex in the city' with her. that's about as close to a fashion show as she gets. I am the one who earned a 2 yr degree in fashion merchandising and worked in the hair fashion industry helping to put on shows for about 6 mos.. but that's another story. (is anybody out there keeping track of my jobs? at the end of the year there will be a quiz ) 
i somehow managed to pick a couple of majors that are full of women. I bet i am one of the few men on this site who is used to sitting in a room with 70-90% females  and feeling at ease with that. 

ahhh, the spritzer helps. thanks klink. always nice to treat yourself every now and then.

you know today wasn't as busy as it was just disjointed.  We are having a going away party for our aussie friend and her husband with 10 people for dinner including us. so there is preparing and cleaning and....
no regular routine to the day of any kind. Gf decides she's ready to do something and so i need to be ready to do it to. But the party should be fun and the fresh salmon will be delicious (mmmm) I'll try to save a plate so everybody can try it


well, it's nice to know there's one or 2 corners of this site that we've created a little haven of civility in. Guess i'll head back out and see what the mercenaries and kernal victims are up to now


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

oh, almost forgot - my problem wasn't with ricky at all. he and i had just gotten thru going thru the thing about the type on his website and he didn't understand what i was talking about for a while. we got it straight and he was nice about the whole thing. he was really just joking with me i think, more than blowing me off. at least that's the way i interpretted it. but if you see the post i left after yours, you will know who really pissed me off and why (i know you know, but just to let everybody else know )
i'd like to hope that post wasn't typical of me. but he still hasn't seen me get really nasty and i hope i never see it either. i enjoy this site and most of the people here too much.


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

I wish sis the best. It's not easy keeping the self esteem going when your out of work.
You know I'm seeing more people loosing there gigs due to company cut backs. It's getting a little unsettling. It's happening where I work as well, cutting back hours. I'm waiting to see who's gonna get cut first. Crossing fingers and prepping resumes.

Sorry about that 'slip of the key' on the misses. I meant Gf. When are going to make an honest woman out her Ed?
Just kidding.

Uhh, a disjointed day can wreck your whole state of mind. I understand, I understand totally.

Cheese wiz, it's 5 in the morning! I'm hittin the sack.
Glad I'm on vacation.


----------



## tismey (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you notice the shamrock in the top of the pint, Klink? Now THAT's bartending...

I'm going to drink this Manhattan myself if no-one claims it...


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

we couldn't afford to get married if we wanted to. i would lose all my student loan status and she couldn't afford me without it. besides she made her brother promise to shoot her if she ever gets married again. having been burned once myself, i prefer this one day at a time method. it has gotten us thru almost 10 yrs which is a pretty long time. Trying to live up to expectations is a lot harder than just being happy living together if you know what i mean. 

vacation eh? no wonder you really are up later than usual this time. hope you're having some fun and kicking your feet up and relaxing (good alternating activities for vacations i've found). 

hmm, i could swear i just saw tismey and ksv both around here somewhere.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

One day at a time for ten years is mighty long ed 

Once you get your PhD just get married lol   Its about time me thinks


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

l


----------



## dlookus (Feb 12, 2002)

> l



I agree wholeheartedly. You can't really argue with that.


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

This can be a secret.


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

EXcellent!


----------



## ksv (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Appletree _
> *l *



Oh! Here we have the new Hervé! 

Any orders I've missed?


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

Who is this Herv? I'm from Firenze.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

herve imposters in his own bar. what is the world coming to? 

gotta say i like your new avatar ksv. it doesn't make me dizzy like ulrik's  

hey, is any body interested in having a macosx.com fanatasy baseball league? it would be free thru sportsline.

klink - i don't think awhite likes us.


----------



## ksv (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> gotta say i like your new avatar ksv. it doesn't make me dizzy like ulrik's
> *



Danke/Takk/Thanks 
You mean the football one, I guess? I've made two -and can't decide which one to use 
The other alternative is a suggestion on how the new WTC should be built (ok, maybe not especially political correct...) 

Yeah, a virtual baseball leaugue would be cool, although virtual olympics would be cooler


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

Man!  I dont come to the bar in 24 hours and I miss all the activity.  Thats the last time I try to stay sober.  Tismey, lets try a screwdriver.

A Herve imposter?  Talk about your weird people.  Maybe we got it wrong, maybe its a Herve poser.

Baseball league?  Sure, im in.  I have to warn you though, I like to cheat.   Can I still cork a bat? Take steroids? 

I personally like the avatar.  I could watch it for hours and hours and hours and hours and.... *SMACK*!


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

virtual olympics - maybe in the next summer games.

ok, that's 2 teams, who else will play?

and yes, the football avatar it the one i am referring to. the head trap is a particularly nice touch


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

tismey, that shamrack was a nice authentic touch, thanks. You're no stranger around a pub I see.
I hear you're from Leamington. That's the Leamington in Warwickshire England not Ontario, Canada right? You never can be to sure these days.


Appletree- Herve is quite an interesting fellow. Are you sure you want to try to fill his shoes?
Your profile is a bit scant. Tell us a bit about yourself, like where is Firenze?


kurkkk..nfff  Ed, you just gave me a snout full of stout.
Yes, I got a touching love letter from him this morning. Did he personally express his love to you to?
I was just thinking what a good read your resume would be. Hair fashion industry? Now I would have never figured that one.
This is one of those take your vacation days before it expires type of thing. So I've been removing myself from the work mind set as much as possible because I know I will get slammed hard as soon as I walk through the door Thursday. You probable won't be hearing much from me for a little while after that. But I give the Admiral preemptive mutitasking thing a try and see how it goes.
btw check you email please.

ksv- that is a nice avatar. I'm a bit ignorant with those kind of things. How is that done?

I'm not really into sports and haven't played a game since I had my Bally console in grade school. Is it ok if I just watch you guys from the side lines?


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

Firenze is not in the United States. It is in Italy. Do you like eating Italian?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 12, 2002)

I love Italians.  I have dated a few before.  They are great in bed.
On a serious note:
What is there to do in Italy?  You know, bars, dance clubs, lots of criminals.  That kind of thing.


----------



## ksv (Feb 12, 2002)

Ah, I was in Rome in '97, a city full of corruption and heavy armed police. Sirens every tenth minute, angry taxidrivers who drove in 100 km/h in the city streets, and resturants that charged 10000 lire extra because we only ate starters (oh man, I'd be dead if I ate a whole italian dinner, those people are insane  ) A nice city, indeed 

The avatar? Oh? You already like it? I'm still working on it, just wait 'till you see the finished one tomorrow 
I made it in ColorIt 4.0, a 50 $ Photoshop clone, it's pretty good, http://www.microfrontier.com . It's done pixel by pixel, so it's several minutes of work, at least if you want it to look good 

Uhm, better go to bed now... (ever heard a bartender saying that?  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

klink shame on you for not knowing where firenze is   When I was learning italian and I had to do italian video labs almost all of them were focused on firenze ehehe 


appletree you will learn who herve is if you stick around long enough 



Admiral
PS: Benvenuto appletree


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

I just promptly slapped myself silly for that.
And did it again just for good measure.

Firenze - Florence. Of coarse! What an American I am.

At least he's not Sicilian. Oops, Did I say that?

Scuza me Don Admirale.
Scuza me Appletree.


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

What are you talking about? I don't need to see 200 pictures of the same person. Why isn't he filling his own website?


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

just dropped in to smoke a cig and take a break from cleaning house in prep for the big dinner party tonight.

what is appletree talking about - 200 pics and a website? didn't follow that. 

klink, the pm box is clear again. and no, a white didn't send me anything. i guess he likes you better i did get one from you. the deceiving part of the pm box is when it is set to show only the last 30 days. makes you think not much is there. 

LTM - like your new avatar too. I never was any good at that game but i liked to watch my son play it. 

ok, back to housework. if i get done before everybody shows up, then maybe i can relax here for a little while.


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

time for another break - everyone should be here in about 45 mins. or less. 

just one other thought about awhite for your klink. I thought about responding to his response and i figure at this point just ignoring him is the best policy. Let him see how it feels since he is in such desperate need with his html email thing. I sure hope he communicates with his clients better than he does on here. otherwise he will "end up working in a gas station" 

I'm not so sure he doesn't already work for m$ 


and i thought firenze was a planet on star trek. boy, you learn something every day.

and  i love eating italian. it just doesn't like me. need the pepcid with all that red sauce. but alfredo is one of my staple favorites


----------



## Izzy (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok...I've heard quite a bit about this place...looks like a place I could relax in and get a nice steak skillet...I am starving right now...oh the joys of single guy apt. life...the best meal I've had this week is when I finished off some lunch meat that was in the fridge...and I've been told that the first round is free.  Don't mind if I do...although it will have to be something non-alcoholic since I'm driving myself home


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2002)

ksv, could you get this fine gentleman one of your special concoctions please? I'm throwing the steak on the grill as soon as i add the secret seasoning. Now how would you like that - well done or just the smile wiped off the cow's face?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 12, 2002)

It's been brought to my attention that I have hit 4k posts 

Bartender!
A round of drinks for my buddies here!
Cheers
(leave it up to RacerX to notice my post count  -- I did not notice my post count till he pointed it out he he)


I never knew firenze was a world on star trek  -- oh btw what was the last enterprise episode about ?  I missed both teh run and the rerun!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 12, 2002)

now this is a relaxing thread! Not so f****** aggressive like the guys over in the f***-thread  

LOL, just kidding.

IIRC, this thread is about talking about your daily life, isn't it? Well, after three months of chaos (girlfriend left me, father died, company I worked for went bankrupt) I finally found a few weeks of "peace", whereas peace means since I am a freelancer, I am working from 10:00 o'clock in the morning till 04:00 after midnight...doing nearly everything, mainly webprogramming and artistic design work for several companies...all but what I used to do for the company (PC database daemon programming). I learned to hate PCs 

Allthough I somehow have less time now, the time I spend working makes much more fun...and I can't wait to get enough money together to get that PowerBook I want!!! I recently got an iBook but I am thinking of selling it and buying a PowerBook.

Well, tomorrow I have a rather important meeting with a big company which might indicate how soon I get my PowerBook, if you know what I mean 

Now, if only my "Girlfriend Version 4.0" project finally gets to an early beta build with the girl I am meeting for a few weeks now 
But well, I think I don't have time for it anyways...which reminds me of that joke. 
"An IT guy walks down the road. He finds a frog, which immideatily starts to talk with him. "I am a beautiful princess", the frog says, "just kiss me and I will be rescued from this awful body of a frog". The IT guy takes the frog and sticks it into his pocket. In the evening, he goes into his favourite bar and shows everybody the frog. All of his friends ask him why he hasn't kissed the frog yet. "Well", he says, "I have no time for a girlfriend, but a talking frog is freaking awesome!!!""

Hmmm...the more often I hear it, the more I get the idea that this joke actually isn't funny...

so...well, where was I? I yes, drink beer. I'll get myself another beer from the fridge (which is just too far away from my Mac...I still have to get up  )....


----------



## RacerX (Feb 12, 2002)

Lets all raise our mugs to the Admiral! May he next 4000 post be as much for all of us as his last 4000!




> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I never knew firenze was a world on star trek  -- oh btw what was the last enterprise episode about ?  I missed both teh run and the rerun!  *



The Vulcans were... up set by the Andorians bombing their spy out post and desided to take it out on Star Fleet (by ending support of their space program). And some other stuff too.


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

To Admiral!

kvs- yeah I do like it already. Didn't seem unfinished to me. Cool, I'll look forward to seeing what changes. Night then.

Haven't seen tismey around in a while. Maybe he's... (looks over the bar and sees him passed out on the floor with a big smile on his face and maraschino cherries spread gingerly across his body). Ohh shit. You all right there mate?

Hey Izzy, welcome to Herve's B&G. Let me get you up to speed on what's going on.
The proprietor Herve has been missing in action for the past couple of days, Appletree is confusing everyone posing as the proprietor and counting pictures in base10 because his website is full?, tismey our alcoholic bartender is passed out on the floor behind the bar, kvs our non-alcoholic bartender left for the evening (can't blame him he's got a long walk home. Lives in Norway), BlingBling blew up kitchen the other day while making hangover-busters for AdmiralAK (emergency food replicators have been activated), Lessthanmighty is over the other side of the bar swishing in a puddle of dihydrogen monoxide mumbling something about a new in-ground pool for the bar, and Ed is running in and out of the place with paper plates and weenie rolls in his hands yelling "where's my fishing spear and grass skirt, how'm I supposed serve my Ausies fish without my spear and skirt!"
Overall, a normal day in the life in Herve's B&G.
It might have to be self serve for a little while. Have a seat and chill.

Hi ulrik- wow sounds like you do need a drink. Considering your last 3 months and what's going down with work, you should be drinking for free here tonight. If I can move tismey out of the way, I'll pop open a brew for you and it will be on me. This thread can be any frickin thing you want man. And the joke was funny. Got a chuckle out of me. Hang her for a bit while I take care of some stuff.

Well RacerX. I was wondering when you were going to blow in. Glad you made it. I'm sure some of your old pals will be by pretty soon.

Just missed you Ed (taking 3 time zones into consideration).
I'm touched then, mwhite does like me better. Don't be jealous now.
I was being polite and manner-full and leaving first dibs for a response for you since I was so rude and preempted you last night (unknowingly of coarse). While I was waiting for you to wake up this morning, I had written something pleasant in return but realized as you did that he's just to angry to see through anything and to just leave him be.
Hey I was waiting for you to tell me you were once an Italian Chef in the Naples. Ah, you disappointed me. I'm like Admiral when it comes to spicy food. You can't make it hot enough.
Admiral, next time I make some fried hot peppers I'll bring some in with a nice loaf of Italian round bread and we can see who hits the bread first. How bout it?
Anyway hope your dinner is (was) a smash Ed.


----------



## tismey (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry for the tardiness... it's the timezone thing... Not actually passed out behind the bar, (thanks for the concern kilnk) but please bear in mind it's both Chinese new year  and pancake day, so it's been a mixed bag of an night.

Lessthanmighty - your screwdriver is on the bar, but I had to use a straw to stir it, rather than an actual screwdriver. Not authentic, but the best i can do.

And yes, Klink, that's Leamington, Warwickshire, UK. Hence the confused timezone shiznit.

Sorry mate, were you waiting?


----------



## Appletree (Feb 12, 2002)

wow People are reading my posts.


----------



## tismey (Feb 12, 2002)

as far as barman philosophy goes, I'll say this to Ulrik....

earlier, this polar bear walked into the bar. So I asked him what he wanted and he said 
"I'll have a Jack"


"Daniels"

So I said, "Why the big pause?"

Actually, that doesn't work written down.


----------



## tismey (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Appletree _
> *wow People are reading my posts. *



It happens. What can I get you? First one's on Ed...

Admiral, there's a 4-pint jug of ale, a pitcher of Marghuerita and a bottle of Ouzo on th etable in the corner for you. Plus some left over pancakes and some finger food. Let's make a party out of this!!


----------



## Klink (Feb 12, 2002)

Wowee! I've just been through a time warp. When I walked in here there was just me and Izzy. In walks ulrick, saw RacerX pass by, hit return, buff! Next thing I know there's a party going on.
Uh, I feel woozy.

tismey, you just had to be from over the pond. Canadians don't serve stout like that. And pancake day! Right then, on with the festives.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Hey Izzy, welcome to Herve's B&G. Let me get you up to speed on what's going on.
> The proprietor Herve has been missing in action for the past couple of days, Appletree is confusing everyone posing as the proprietor and counting pictures in base10 because his website is full?, tismey our alcoholic bartender is passed out on the floor behind the bar, kvs our non-alcoholic bartender left for the evening (can't blame him he's got a long walk home. Lives in Norway), BlingBling blew up kitchen the other day while making hangover-busters for AdmiralAK (emergency food replicators have been activated), Lessthanmighty is over the other side of the bar swishing in a puddle of dihydrogen monoxide mumbling something about a new in-ground pool for the bar, and Ed is running in and out of the place with paper plates and weenie rolls in his hands yelling "where's my fishing spear and grass skirt, how'm I supposed serve my Ausies fish without my spear and skirt!"
> ...



LOL...boy I have missed a lot it seems...I will do my best to catch up as I down this steak...great seasonings Ed 

Ulrik -- Good luck on that gf 4.0 project...I had a gf 3.0 year build but it crashed on me about 7 mos. ago...I'm trying to make a cocoa version but am not having much luck at the moment...all in time though...

Tismey -- watch out for that ouzo...if you drink too much you wont be able to make a fist for 3 days...


----------



## tismey (Feb 12, 2002)

Just popped out to get lemon & sugar for the pancakes - might as well do it properly.

Izzy, what's yer poison? The Manhattans are good, but no-one seems to want them... Hell, I'll have to drink it...


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

wow, it really was party night! You guys were having almost as much fun in here as i was in the living room. and it sounds like there's already plenty of food so i'll save the left over salmon. i'm really going to need your help finishing it off. i think there was as much left as was eaten. i will be sick of the stuff by Friday if you guys don't eat it  

very funny joke ulrik  sorry to hear about the bad turns things had taken in your life and good to hear how things are headed uphill for you. and good luck on the gf beta. 

btw, wanted to say hi to dlookus. saw him checking the place out. I'm not sure where he went while i was gone, but maybe he'll be back with some girls  

also i found my skirt, never could find the spear. so the gf just went to the fish market and bought fresh catch. But when i opened the door wearing the skirt, everyone thanked me for my provisions. sometimes the appearance of doing something is more important than actually doing it (don't know why i was getting so worked up about it)

sorry i wasn't here for RacerX's toast but i want to raise my glass to my bud AdmiralAk as well!!  Someday he will have a life, but for now he is our comrade and brother of the keyboard. Remember his motto - 'He who dies with the most posts wins'  

glad you liked the steak Izzy, hope you like salmon (he he)

and everyone remember, we just can't afford to keep this place staffed 24/7 so when nobody else is around, make it yourself or use the replicator.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 13, 2002)

_Symphonix enters with a stupid grin on his face, and shouts:_ 

 *Hip-Hip-Bloody-Hoooooray!* 

_Into the stunned silence, he explains: _ I just got into UNIVERSITY! I got into the BACHELOR OF I.T. COURSE!

I am so excited, and I just can't hide it ...

_The hairy primate plants a big sloppy kiss on Herve, Ed, and tries for Jadey; only to have some sense slapped into him with a bar-stool_ 

Oh. Thanks. No, really, thanks guys! Drinks are on ME!


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

everyone picks up their drinks and pours them on symphonix 


who pays no attention and keeps jumping up and down and shouting "Herve, I'm going to be IT!!!"

eventually he calms down and the bar breaks into a rousing rendition of "Waltzing Matilda".  as the song dies down....

CONGRATS SYMPHONIX!!!!!

not sure you really needed to kiss me, a hug would have been just fine  
I know you were looking forward to this and i'm glad you got it!! It's going to cut down on your surf time i am sure, but just think of the nice board you'll be able to buy afterwards.
as you might have heard, we had a sendoff party for one of your countrywomen who is going back home in 2 weeks. I would tell you that you could kiss her, but she'll have a yank hubby in tow.  maybe we could get her sister or cousin to oblige 

btw, when did jadey come in here? We're still waiting for dlookus to come back with the babes. I keep expecting jadey to show up before the competition gets too thick 

just glad you didn't break into a disco song back there. you had me worried with that "I'm so excited...." line.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 13, 2002)

You know Waltzing Matilda? Scary.

Actually, I think its good I won't be on the beach for a while. I fell asleep on the beach today with jeans on, and now I am as red as a tomato from the waist up, and white as a sheet below! And, not to mention, in some severe pain. Sunburn is not nice (Oh, and I now have the outline of my sunglasses silhouetted on my face. Ouch.) When I woke up I was wondering why all the pretty girls were smiling at me, now I know they were trying not to laugh.

So, I'll be heading off tommorrow for a few days. I have to enrol, find a place to live, and visit ex-girlfriend version 1.0 who is turning 19. I'll also visit my sister and her new hubby who live up there. My return to the education system is imminent, and I don't actually have any money as such, so it'll be fun trying to get set up.

Big hello to our new bar-buddies. Ulrik, take heart, I've just come out of what you're just going into - it hurts. In my case, it gave me a chance to get out of a rut and stop myself from following a path I really didn't want to follow.


----------



## tismey (Feb 13, 2002)

Congrats Symphonix. Sunburn is nasty though... Get another coupla drinks down you (not literally) and the pain will subside...


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

**ksv gives Izzy a warm welcome, hands him a large coke and goes to eat**


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

Congrats symphonics 
wait./... you got into uni and you got your BA that fast ???  ... lol I am confused 


Hey Ed.. I do have a life... I jsut can't live it  -- OSx.com just conveniently fills in teh cracks of time between work, classes, and whenever I want to take a small break  -- you should see me when I am on vacation --- well lack of seeing me on here lol 


so tell me, why would someone put lemon on a pancake ??? 



Admiral


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Symphonix enters with a stupid grin on his face, and shouts:
> 
> Hip-Hip-Bloody-Hoooooray!
> ...



Oh, yeah! Congrats! 
What can I do for you? A custom made avatar, or a refreshing fruit drink?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

{DRUNK AGAIN}


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

{stoned again}


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

{Drunk and stoned again}

       

Messed up the carpet!


----------



## tismey (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> so tell me, why would someone put lemon on a pancake ???
> *



Because it's really really nice..... Lemon and sugar is the ONLY way to enjoy Shrove Tuesday...

Ed, what are the licensing laws here at macosx.com? Alexandert is (a) only 16, and (b) far, far  too drunk to be served. Can someone give him a walk outside, get some fresh air in his lungs while I get a mop?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey, we should look at german law wich says that I may be drunk if I want to be drunk! Soooo........arghhh......No not again!      I'm really sorry for that!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

well... I think we go with international standards... I think we should just make it 18 


As for pancakes...it's wednesday  hehe


----------



## tismey (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *As for pancakes...it's wednesday  hehe *



But it was Tuesday yesterday.

So what are we all giving up for Lent?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *well... I think we go with international standards... I think we should just make it 18
> 
> 
> As for pancakes...it's wednesday  hehe *



Come over to the cus-thread so I can tell you what you are!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

hehehe alex you are so funny   


What am I giving up for lent ???
lol-- God only knows  -- I havent fasted in a decade or so


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *hehehe alex you are so funny   *



I know!    But why???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

come on over to the cus thread and I will tell you why  -- you (sensored) (sensored) of a (sensored), you are so (sensored) that you dont even (sensored) know when you are (sensored) funny   LOL


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

"Commander, beam me out of here, FAST!"


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 13, 2002)

I spent so much time in the bathroom my drink is warm, and I missed out on the entire conversation.  I guess I cant hold my liquor like I thought I could. 

Tismey, if you dont mind, I have just a coffee.  Gimmie lots of sugar. I gotta keep awake.

Whos making the pancakes?  Do you have chocolate ones? I think I like them. Im not sure.  Is the bar turning into an IHOP?

What is the world coming to?  Can a guy go to the crapper and come back without so much confusion.  Im gonna cry.

(its the liquor talking dont mind me.)


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

everyone turns to look at Ed who has fallen off his bar stool. In between his convulsive laughter, he gets out "KSV's new avatar "

eventaully Ed regains most of his composure and a few friends help him up off the floor. 

now where were we? oh yea, deciding on drinking laws. I see no reason not to follow the laws of the country in which the person resides. so if a country says 16 is ok, then iguess we will just have to deal with their drunken adolescents as they do. and with all our international clientelle, i think we should be able to keep anyone from presenting false laws  amd of course we can't help what they do outside before they come in. I do hope Alexandert learns to handle the stuff though. Or else he can start cleaning up after himself.

the idea of a sunburned monkey probably had me primed to burst into that laughter fit as well


----------



## Izzy (Feb 13, 2002)

I could use a strong cup of java right about now myself...I keep falling asleep in lecture...which I'm sure is not good...If I'm gonna be taking care of patients I should probably know the material  

And pancakes are good any time of the day!  I've had quite a few pancake breakfasts at 3am the night before finals...thank God for Country Kitchen and the 24 hour restaurant...


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

In Norway we usually eat pancakes for dinner, and a normal person/family eats pancakes about.. 12 times a year or something  
Ah, pancakes are really delicious, but I simply don't have time to make pancakes every morning when I get up at 8:00 and school starts 8:30... too bad 
24 hour resturants? Yeah, the nearest one is maybe 3 km's away from here and they probably only sell hamburgers and pizza 
You see, norwegian cities are often large, but they're built and organized so badly that there are houses spread all around in a radius of 10 km around the centrum (where all the shops and most of the resturants are located), and all the houses look different. That's what makes norwegian cities look so enormous on pictures, although the population is so small. Pretty cool, but a bit messy 

Oh yah, drinking laws... it's 18 years here too, but who cares?...  

**ksv makes a cup of coffee for Lessthanmighty and fools him to look another way while ksv puts some heimbrent*1 in his coffee and makes karsk*2 out of it. Lessthanmighty drinks it, but can't get down a millilitre of it before he spits the karsk*2 out all over ksv's face and yells something we should not describe too detailed here on the forums, to ksv**

*1 home made, norwegian alchohol, often with a delicious smell of dead cats and sour milk

*2 heimbrent and coffee mixed together. I don't think I'll have to tell more.

I pretty much agree with Ed, this is an international bar, and we should follow the rules that applies to the country you live in. E.g, if you're christian, you are not allowed to view this content: "God sucks and Jesus was a fucking buddhist".
Any thoughts?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

Hmmm.. I should tell my friend Hege to go and buy and send me some of that Norwegian alcohol.

I can try it and recommend it for bar use lol 



Hey guys do you think a titanium purchase for about $1700 ( DVD, 256MB RAM, 400Mhz G4, no scratches, nothing bad) ????



Admiral


----------



## Izzy (Feb 13, 2002)

hmm...it's not THAT bad...but if I were you I'd pop the extra 300 dollars and get something brand new...for 2G you can get the 550 TiBook w/DVD, larger HD, free printer, and 256 megs of extra RAM at MacMall...


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

I'd _not_ recommend heimbrent, it's _dangerous_, _illegal_ and tastes dead cats 
Yah, that Titanium sounds pretty good, maybe a little bit much? I dunno, checked ebay?


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

ksv - christians can view that statement, they just can't participate in it. just as those who are underage can watch alcohol being served and consumed but can't indulge. this is a family establishement after all, a place where all are welcome. (helps keep the grill open - kids can eat a lot !!) and my impression has also been that jesus would have been much more supportive of communism than capitolism as well. I imagine he cringes everytime somebody buys a picture of him. I am sure he was aware that the market for his image would increase after his death and could have commissioned a few portraits if he had wanted to promote that kind of thing 

so Admiral is considering a Ti book. and just where is this money coming from?


----------



## ksv (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ksv - christians can view that statement, they just can't participate in it. just as those who are underage can watch alcohol being served and consumed but can't indulge. this is a family establishement after all, a place where all are welcome. (helps keep the grill open - kids can eat a lot !!) and my impression has also been that jesus would have been much more supportive of communism than capitolism as well. I imagine he cringes everytime somebody buys a picture of him. I am sure he was aware that the market for his image would increase after his death and could have commissioned a few portraits if he had wanted to promote that kind of thing
> 
> so Admiral is considering a Ti book. and just where is this money coming from? *



Yeah, of course, it was irony 
Never take me seriously (except from when I'm not using smileys in the post at all)


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

he he - just didn't want any of the youngsters to think there was anything wrong with hanging out with the drinkers and watching them stumble and slur. there are valuable lessons to be learned thru others bumblings sometimes  

so i'm going to start heating up the salmon. any takers?


----------



## tismey (Feb 13, 2002)

That's given me an idea though, ksv.

Liquor coffees here at Herve's bar and grill. We've got Irish coffee, Jamaican coffee, Russian coffee... in fact, if there's a place that has alcohol in it, we've got a coffee from there.

Any takers?

Ed - if you could stick some of that salmon in a sandwich for me, that'd be great. I'm starved.


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

ahhh, kahlua and coffee. one of the things i miss most about not drinking anymore. and you're in luck on the sandwich, we just happen to have a loaf and a half of sourdough bread left as well. guess i should put that and the half dozen lemons out also.  I think the salad and the dessert were the only things really finished off.  

the cats have been going crazy every time i open the fridge and the smell of the fish wafts out I assure everyone their cats will be extra attentive after they go home with the smell of salmon on their breath 

not responsible for GF's reaction though.


----------



## Zeal (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi there Ed. Thought I would take you up on that first round. I'll have a Speights, mate. Now that's a good brew. 

Oh, I just found a wallet. Anyone lose a wallet? (just take a look inside). Oh shite! It's got a "Microsoft Fan Club" membership card inside it.  WHO THE F%#@ OWNS THIS? Hey guys, we're being infiltrated...


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi Zeal, glad you found the place. Tismey would you please get this man a whatever kind of brew he asked for? and mark it on the house tab.

where's RacerX? He's on Troll Patrol and is supposed to be watching out for these infiltrators. I think maybe we better beef up security. somebody put a "patch" on the front door please.

so Zeal, what did you use that old 512kE for anyway? I got mine for desktop publishing at the time. I used to typeset a monthly free entertainment paper on mine. It saved me hundreds of dollars every month for about 6+ years. It was long before pc's had windows on them. 

So what kind of work do you do now that you need that _other_ program so badly and couldn't make do with Appleworks' translations?

and anybody who really needs to figure out what Zeal and i are talking about, send out your intelligence gathering forces to find out about another thread he started because he needs help with osx - both with specifics and the general concept


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 13, 2002)

damn 17 pages go by before I even noticed the place had opened! 

*pulls up a stool*

umm..... just espresso for me por favor


----------



## edX (Feb 13, 2002)

hey hey, unlearnthetruth. glad you finally made it. gotta understand we got a poor location and strictly word of mouth advertising at this point. but that's been ok so far till we get everything working in the kitchen. first it was the grill and now the replicator is acting up.  oh well, still no windows in the joint so we're ok enough.

and since we spend some time looking for new truths, shared truths and sharing half truths, i think somebody named unlearnthetruth should fit in here just fine.  

I'll get your espresso since ksv is busy messing with the replicator right now. don't forget to tip 

got any good stories?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 13, 2002)

thanks for the drink - i always tip well!

No stories really, short of annoying ex-girlfriends *still* harassing me to fix their iMacs.... (some of you may know what i'm talking about, if not, don't worry, it's not to exciting)... but aside from that and putting up with a complete and utter disrespect for the Macintosh on my campus, all goes well.

*sips drink*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2002)

Welcome to the Bar and Grill!
Pull up a chair for an informal interview for teh Admiral and Ed show 



Ed where is the money coming from?  lol...hard work..lol   Well initially I was going to buy it for someone (well they would gimme the money), then I decided to maybe sort of get it for me (after this other colleague of mine changed his mind) -- but thought that my parents would FREAK if tehy saw amother peace of tech in my room.
I feel kinda bad about asying "ok I will probably buy it" to going to "I wont be buying it" from this person.-- I feel like I kinda deceived him   -- I will see if any of my colleagues want to buy it and will notify him tomorrow. -- some had expressed interest earlier today 





Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm disco Stu.....

hooray for everyone! did anyone else think realy speed skating was the coolest thing ever.

Sorry for the absence guys, its been packed this week, but all next week is vacation!


----------



## Zeal (Feb 14, 2002)

Ed, my Dad actually bought the 512kE so he could do some engineering design stuff on it. It even had an external (albeit 400k) floppy drive too and a wide version of the Imagewriter (dot matrix). I ended up playing with it the most and did some newsletters etc using MacWrite - bells and whistles ahead of anything else at the time. Still have everything on disk for prosterity's sake.

As for my current job, well I'm supervisor in a communications centre. I have 14 staff - and a lot of correspondence to do to manage the team like complete performance appraisals, rostering, leave management etc. They use Word and Excel heaps, and so do I now (but it's so much nicer to do it on a Mac).

And the reason why I don't use Appleworks is it never came with my Powerbook G3 (Firewire/Pismo/2000) on the install CD's. And when I upgraded to OSX (NZ$330) I discovered that it didn't come on the OS X CD either. Never mind, have Office v.X (cost oniy $30 to upgrade from v.2001).

By the way, no one has claimed that wallet yet. There was a "Hawaiian Barbie Collector's Card" in the wallet too, along with a couple of business cards. Does that help work out who it belongs? I'll leave it with the barman if anyone comes in looking for it. 

I like this place. Nice people - nice atmosphere. Could do with a lick of paint though. Regards Zeal


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

so why aren't you guys eating the salmon. i had a second round tonite and it was almost as good as last nite. 

yea, zeal i would have to agree about the folks and the place. as for the paint, the policy is: if you suggest it, you're in charge of getting it done. just pick a color that won't show the dirt. i prefer to keep cleaning to a minimum 

boy i had your 512kE beat. i had an 800 external floppy drive. it kept disk swapping to a minimum. and i had an imagewiter II (that i still have) with the plastic sound dampening cover (a really big thing with an imagewriter!!). and then there was my little 600k modem for hooking up to BBS's with. All night downloads for almost anything. oh, and a little scanner that attached to the imagewriter that destroyed more stuff than it ever successfully scanned  

Sorry i keep forgetting that apple doesn't put appleworks on every mac which is silly on their part if they can afford to put it on the imac. i guess they have to do something to give some users a choice to make so that m$ will continue to sell mac versions and support the platform.

sounds like you are a pretty busy guy at work. So how do you do with being a boss and having to tell other people what to do?


----------



## Klink (Feb 14, 2002)

Zeal welcome aboard! 

kvs-your avatar cracks me up. Nice mod.

Disco Stu aren't we ever going to be in sync? wink wink, nudge nudge.
I've been on vacation all week and heading back to work tomorrow. eesh.

tismey thanks for running out and grabbing the lemons and sugar for the pancakes. Now if I can only get them served like that in the States.
Mind If I tap your brain for a sec?
I team with a bloke at work who's managed to rub off a bit of Brit culture on me over the years, even has me taking tea breaks with him. He's hipped me to pancake day but when I asked how this custom came about, he wasn't quite sure. Would you happen to know?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey, anybody seen the German hockey team at the olympics? Three wins in a row! Just wait, US and Canada team, you finally found your match 

Just kidding...

Hey, when I was in the US two years ago, I drank a great cocktail called "Hurricane"...can I have this one here? If not I'd also be happy with a Long Island or a plain, old, german beer


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2002)

wARNING: Do not drink alcohol and stare at Ulrik's avatar. if he wants to drink and look at his avatar that is his business. But the management will not be responible for broken bones and othe injuries for anyone getting too dizzy and falling down. 

Tismey hasn't been here for awhile so i'll get that hurriccane for you. 

*ed comes back with this huge drink with about 50 straws sticking out of the top and a couple of those little umbrellas stuck in them*

haven't seen or heard anything about hockey yet. i did watch that swiss kid win his first and second gold medals though. ski jumping is one of those sports i love to watch and imagine what it would be like but would never in a million years have the balls to try.

must be nice to be surrounded by so much german beer that it is plain and old


----------



## tismey (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Zeal welcome aboard!
> tismey thanks for running out and grabbing the lemons and sugar for the pancakes. Now if I can only get them served like that in the States.
> Mind If I tap your brain for a sec?
> I team with a bloke at work who's managed to rub off a bit of Brit culture on me over the years, even has me taking tea breaks with him. He's hipped me to pancake day but when I asked how this custom came about, he wasn't quite sure. Would you happen to know? *



It's all to do with Lent and fasting and that. Back in the day, when you had to give up pretty much everything over Lent (fat and sugar etc) someone came up with the fantastic idea of making pancakes with all the eggs and flour and milk on Shrove Tuesday, so come Ash Wednesday, the beginning of Lent, there was nothing left in the cupboards to tempt you.

And Ed, I've not been slacking... I keep stumbling across little piles of alexandert sick that need cleaning up. How the hell did he get it all the way up there, do you think?

Out of interest, did you put anything in that drink apart from straws and umbrellas? LIke drink?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> wARNING: Do not drink alcohol and stare at Ulrik's avatar. if he wants to drink and look at his avatar that is his business. But the management will not be responible for broken bones and othe injuries for anyone getting too dizzy and falling down.



Hehe...I actually made that avatar during a heavy-drinking-action...no, just kidding 





> haven't seen or heard anything about hockey yet. i did watch that swiss kid win his first and second gold medals though. ski jumping is one of those sports i love to watch and imagine what it would be like but would never in a million years have the balls to try.



Ah yeah, Simon Amann. Stupid Sven Hannawald, wins four competitions in a row and now in Salt Lake City he comes in fourth  

Beeing a Hockey player myself I am quite proud of the German team! Two years ago we weren't even good enough to qualify for the world championship, and now they won three times in a row at Olympia. Yiepie 



> must be nice to be surrounded by so much german beer that it is plain and old



Let's say that as a professional beer drinker, I am happy to live in Germany 


BTW: I just got a great call! A friend of mine told me that the got me a Bondi iMac, a Blue and White G3 and the old 21'' CRT Studio display from a company which went bankrupt! Everything for just around 1200$!!! Isn't that great???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey Ed, where are the steak and chicken ?   -- or the fried calamari ??   I dont like fish that much so salmon isn't my thing (even in airline food I dont touch it hehe)



Hey ulrik...what was your motivation for your avatar ?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hey Ed, where are the steak and chicken ?   -- or the fried calamari ??   I dont like fish that much so salmon isn't my thing (even in airline food I dont touch it hehe)
> 
> 
> ...



As I said earlier, I wanted to make Ed dizzy...


----------



## tismey (Feb 14, 2002)

You need to check out the specials board, admiral. 

There's a half roast chicken in a tarrgon sauce, and a steak Diane (so called because it's prepared by driving a Mercedesvery fast into it).

Sorry, that was really sick......


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

mmmm... steak diane......


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

hmmm in that case...

I will have one order of fried calamari, with french fries, and a side order of Greek salad with extra extra virgin olive oil.


Oh and an iced tea with lots of ice 


so I am hearing the new delicacy here is going to be fried (RAM) chips....hehe..will that have a standard or variable price, like RAM ?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

will the amount of chips to the dollar double every couple of weeks?

blargh thankfully today is finally over.... i've done entirely too much walking around.....

*contemplates drink order*


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 14, 2002)

Omdat het net relatief anoniem en grensoverschrijdend is, bleek het een aantrekkelijk publicatieplatform voor zaken die in bepaalde landen anders gecensureerd zouden worden; denk aan sex, maar ook aan politiek.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

i'd say   sums up my response to that..... ;-)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Im not sure whats going on any more.  Lets see how well I adapt to this idea of food.

You guys got any Waffles back there?  Or maybe shrimp? I can decide... what time is it? Breakfast? Dinner?  Who cares im not hungary anyway.  Just a Heiniken please.

Whats up fellas?  Anybody got any troubles that you want to get off your chest?  Im too plastered to care what you are talking about anyway. 

Herve... a little help here buddy.  Come again?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

do you guys have mountain dew here?  I think it is better in cans.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

i have a case of mountain dew in my fridge... it's the only soda i'll drink.. what do you think of the red mountain dew?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *i have a case of mountain dew in my fridge... it's the only soda i'll drink.. what do you think of the red mountain dew?  *




code red?  I do not like that stuff.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

i wasn't too impressed, but i enjoyed the fact that they managed to preserve mountain dews trademark phosphorescence despite the color change..... it's scary


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

Wal-Mart's mountain dew rip-off  "Mountain Lightining" is good too.  but that is more like Sprite/dishwater.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

hmm i've never tried that... don't have too many wal-marts around me.... maybe i should look into it, i love namebrand/dishwater combinations


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

no wal mart?  how do you live?  my lordy   do you at least have a K-Mart?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

the great thing about Moun. lightning is that a 2 liter bottle only costs 58 cents.


----------



## ksv (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *the great thing about Moun. lightning is that a 2 liter bottle only costs 58 cents. *



Ogh! That tells something about _what_ they make that stuff out of!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

just got back from the dining hall.... mixing code red mountain dew and normal mountain dew results in a concoction that tastes, well, exactly like normal mountain dew, only its pink.... eww


----------



## dlookus (Feb 14, 2002)

I feel like one can of Dew coats my insides. I can't imagine what drinking it regularly does.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 14, 2002)

you guys really need to listen to teh floorfilla anthems   (offtopic )


** Admiral goes over to take his position at the DJ booth  **


practice for this weekend's bar party ;-)
I need to leard dutch so that I can understand herve more lol... cant understand a word he says now 



Hey btw any programmers on here that work on hardware/software integration (i.e. hardware programming) ?



Admiral


----------



## tismey (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's that Heineken, Lessthanmighty. and thank you for offering out the traditional bartender shoulder-to-cry-on in my and ksv's absence...

OK, culture-gap needs filling. What's Mountain Dew actually made of/taste like? The only yardstick I have is that all the drunks here drink *White* Lightning, which is the cheapest cider possible ever. Not sure how it correlates, but it's a start.

where the hell did that DJ booth come from anyway? So admiral, what kind of tunes you spinning this weekend?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

Mountain Dew? It is the nectar of the gods.  Imagine the best sex you have ever had, now multiply it by...10?  Of course this is just my opinion.  There might be some sick bastards out there who dont like it.

This jukebox you speak of... am I to assume that when you hit it, it plays the same song over and over again.  Im sure which song that would be though.  Any suggestions?

Well, well, Nummi... you seem to be back and stronger than ever.  Whats with that?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 14, 2002)

for atmosphere's sake, it should probably play some really bad 80s pop song incessantly..... yay......


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

i want to hear something nice and easy and relaxing. my valintine to my Gf was doing some yardwork. I planted 2 lemon trees, 1 rose bush and transplanted a large rosemary bush from one part of the yard to another. My body has been screaming at me and calling me names ever since!! some parts barely move. so i will have two painkillers please. Don't we have a prescribing Dr. in this joint anywhere? 

on the plus side i got 3 new items of clothing that she sewed for me and 2 bags of m&m peanuts. mmmmmm&mmmmmm 

mountaindew is pretty hard to explain. it is grapefruit based soda pop i believe and has insane amounts of caffiene in it. It is sickly sweet but has a certain tang to it as well. primarily popular with teenagers and younger kids whose parents will allow them to drink it. I don't let my son have it after 5:00 pm. You would not want to have a beer after "doing the dew" or vice versa. 

but like every other kind of beverage ever made, we've got it on tap here at Herve's so knock yourselves out with the stuff guys. 

ahh, i'm just going to stretch back in this lazyboy and heal my bones if nobody minds.

*everyone turns and stares, wondering where did the lazyboy come from?*


----------



## tismey (Feb 15, 2002)

Ah, sound like it may have a little in common with Red Bull, drink of the perpetually sleepy.

I have the theme from Cheers on 7" that I picked up pfrom a charity shop for 50p somewhere. I could pop that on if you like, and we could all shout 'Ed' whenever he walks in...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

The DJ booth  was installed along with the sound system last week   This weekedn I will be spinning some club traxx, so come on down and have a good time   Hopefully meet some nice macchicks hehehe (hey where the heck is J anyway???)


ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!


Admiral


----------



## tismey (Feb 15, 2002)

If you're going to be playing some club choons, then we'd better get someone big and hard on the door to keep out the troublemakers. Admin maybe?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 15, 2002)

that's it! it's 10:00am i'm my week is offically over! yay to cancelled classes. 

*relaxes*

well.... that excitement faded quickly. 

AK - play something exciting to get us moving in celebration of the birth of a new weekend!

*dons polyester liesure suit*

in the mean time, i have a question.... is it possible for a shower knobby thing to spray freezing cold water in my face, even though the water coming from the nozzel is scalding hot? actually, the question is *why* is it possible? i love the facilities here..... blargh


----------



## tismey (Feb 15, 2002)

Oh, the shower isn't playing up again, is it? I thoght I'd got that fixed. Ed - can you make a note that the maintenance company need a kick up the arse?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

lol
I just got this tune in my head...it's a remake of what seems like an old disco tune.  I think the song is called "you should be dancing"

Here is a NICE but unrelated track:
(The riddle by gigi d'agostino)
http://www.musicaefumetti.it/riddle.mid
(in midi form lol--keep the copyright police off our tails  -- whoever comes this weekend to my mix sessions wont be disappointed lol)




Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

*The door slams open.

I'm Back! 

Wow. what a rush, just finshed up the gauntlet that is known as "The Week Before Vacation."

Came in first place at our regional Science Olympiad tournament, second at our annual history debate, and actually manages to fit some skiing in. Wow, its feels great to be back home. Time to get to work on that post # again. Oh yes, no worries, though I have not posted much, I have been able to keep up with the community. So Toli do you have any cuts of a few of your own mixes, I'd love to hear some of your work.What types are you into? I wish I could DJ, should problably try it....I also wish I was a professional bobsledder. IF you've never gone bobsledding, I suggest you try it. Like a rollercoaster but it seems to be much faster. (*continues rambling) My father helped do the finances for the newst american track here in lack placid, they made it so tough that many refuse to race on it, including the worlds best driver, who crashed last year on it. Sucks for him, crybaby......Then again, rather than being a bobsledder I would like a toilet made out of solid gold, but its just not in the cards baby.

Does anyone else have the deam of one day entering space? Wow, how cool would that be? I know that I am willing to risk my life to go to a place like Mars.

So, in that spirit I would like to order one chocolate milk. Actually, this is kind of cool, I've been able to master the art of having only the bottom half of the milk become mixed with the chocolate, leaving the top half white. Sort of like a black & tan, but um....with chocolate. Ill show ed and tismey how to do it some time.

So is Nummi gone again? Admin really is on the ball with stuff like this, he's a machine. (Perhaps are more refined version of the Herve 9000 )

So Tismey, I'll take that Manhattan, my told me he wanted it. Add a cherry too, the taste of a cherry with a slight hint of a Manhattan is refreshing.

OK, consider my caught up and back on the active raster list. A great weekend to all!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY!  yeah baby.  How late is Herve's open tonight?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

you do not serve alchyhol to minors do you?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

I have again fallen victim to bad timing.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

bad timing?  huh?  great timing.... Nummi is here !  





how was your b-day ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 15, 2002)

I thought we had a bouncer.   How did he get in?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

I kicked his ass !


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 15, 2002)

i think it's about time we hire a new bouncer.... and some of those big burly guard guys that they have at concerts to toss people out when they get out of hand. *clears throat*


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

hey, Nummi is welcome at herve's as long as he remembers where he is and that the cuss thread is a few doors down if he starts losing self-control. But it is my understanding that Herve is the one who wanted him back so he is allowed in. don't rag on the doorman, he had already been informed. BUT, Nummi is not to be served alcohol.  

Welcome back Phil!!  Sounds like it really was a busy, fun filled week. So what is the deal that you get a week of vacation in February? this seems a little early for spring break 

yea, tismey. I will call that *#@!! maintainence company on Monday. I hate it when we have to get third party support. You'd think these people would know how to fix their own product. I have no doubt they will blame the water for the whole problem 
as for why that would happen, well the cold water is coming thru on the cold water nozzle side of the setup. it doesn't get mixed with the hot till after that point. and of course if you are losing cold water, what makes it out at the faucet is bound to be hotter.

ok, my bones feel better today. you can play that unrelaxing music now Tolya.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 15, 2002)

Speaking of which... where is Herve?  Is that him with his head underneath the spicket? (spelling)  Isnt he going to come a share in the glory-esness that is Herve's bar and grill?


----------



## tismey (Feb 15, 2002)

I have a feeling Nummi may have smuggled in some of his own, can someone keep an eye out?

One Manhattan with a cherry, Matrix. Not sure how you're going to make that float on yer chocolate milk though...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

** wistles to bouncer **
** yells*
GET THIS MINOR OUT!!!1 (pointing to nummi)

thank you!


ok now where where we ???
aaahh yes....
next track -- Formula 1 by DJ Visage 


Bartender -- a screwdriver please!


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

now wait a minute. i should have said something before but Phil is an American teen as well and should not be getting alcohol. please take a match to that and burn off the lethal content before you serve it to him.

shame on you Phil, trying to get our license taken away 

I think maybe we better start checking ID's. Anyone ordering alcohol must state their age. anyone getting caught with a fake ID will have to clean the bathroom after klink has visited it. 

and if Nummi wants to go outside and drink on the street corner alone, that is his business, and not the bar's. Just try not to let him hit his head on anything hard when he falls down. 

so Nummi, what have you been doing with yourself during your little hiatus?


you know i think i am going to keep that lazyboy in the backroom. I can take little naps while Tolya is blasting dance tunes. 

so again, is anybody else interested in forming a macosx.com fantasy baseball league? we have 2 teams ready so far.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 15, 2002)

Now wait a minute.  Is this going to end up like every airport in the US?  I dont want to have to wait an hour do get in the bar.  No one is checking my ID, or my duffel bag, or what I have under my trenchcoat.   I say if we get any minors trying to drink that we chain them to a chair and make them watch "Happy Days" re-runs until they cry.  That will teach them. 

What this I hear about Nummi standing on street corners?  A male hooker, how interesting.   I would have never thunk it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2002)

Nummi a male prostitute ? 
who's his pimp ??  lol  -- man nummi is ragged on by everyone here 


Hmmm ok ok maybe this belongs to the "cus thread" but nummi, here's a song just for you 
"it's raining men" by Geri Halliwel hehehe 


Hey guys anyone up for a game of diablo II (LoD) online this weekend ?


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, as of late, Admin has been Nummi's pimp. 

Sorry Ed, wouldn't want you to lose that license. I'll just tell him to come in himself some time. Pretty crazy guy, he is. He could crush my skull in one hand. Works out pretty bad that I'm a BoSox fan and he;s a frontrunner with the Yankees. Ouch!


----------



## Klink (Feb 15, 2002)

Sup guys.

Hey, who's the little guy outside with his nose up against the window giving us the finger?


----------



## Klink (Feb 15, 2002)

Just popped back in to thank tismey for the pancake info.
Once I explained this to my mate at work he started reminiscing of home while we broke for tea. Made him feel good. Thanks man.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi guys!  

Just got back and am in the process of packing. I have found a great little place that I really like the look of, and will probably get if my numbers add up. It's right in the middle of town and lets onto a quiet, locked alley via a hidden gate (complete with trellis and creepers, so you wouldn't even know it was there).

I'll have the chocalate milkshake, thanks. I had a killer party last night and don't want to even look at alcohol for at least two days. I started by drinking an australian white wine, and commenting to my mate that since we've easily got the best wine in the world, why does everyone here want to drink beer? So, I drank the bottle of wine, then a bottle of aussie beer for comparison sake, as well as a midori (for a fair appraisal, all avenues must be explored).

I can't remember what the verdict was. I think I decided that Aussie beer is actually very strong and is best left to people with beer bellies.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

australian beer ??
They have some cheezy commericials here with teh tag line "Fosters: Australian for Beer"  lol 



I just woke up, what has been going on ? Is nummi still outside looking in and givig us the finger ??? lol


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

Been a few days since I've been here... i'm starving!

I'll take Country Fried Steak with Mashed Potatoes with a side dish of Mac & Cheese.... that is, if it's available here!

Matrix... I love the new avatar!

Ed... no word yet on the T-Shirts from Admin, I don't think he got my PM... as for that punishment... if working with Windows is one of them, I've been punished for almost 10 YEARS! (I got my first PC when I was 5... ran on Windows 3.1 and DOS)


For my beverage of choice, I'll have an Orange & Cream soda... it's hella good..

(BTW... if anyone noticed, I'm asking for food from Cracker Barrel... some of the greatest food i've ever tasted! http://www.crackerbarrel.com/ )


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 16, 2002)

well the shower was much better today, thanks for the help and repairs guys.

i see those "Fosters: Australian for beer" things a lot too.... Odd... I always thought "beer" was australian for beer. oh well.

what are the chances of outfitting Hervé's with a pool table or two?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

we are currently retrofitting the second floor with arcades, tournament size pool tables, and mac workstation with VR accessories 


The DJ booth is between the two floors and has access to both of em, and there are bars on both floors.  The first floor has the grill, the second the games, and there is also a dance floor which can be used at the flap of an eyelid 

so bling- whats up with those T-shirs ?!

Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

no news from admin yet.... once i get the OK, then i'll get started!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 16, 2002)

very cool.... so exactly what kind of material will our DJ be playing?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 16, 2002)

very..... very....... veeery...... bored on a saturday afternoon...... 'nova's winning, so i don't care to watch the game... so.....

someone design a sign-face to stick on this, for Hervé's..... or..... come up with a better signpost!..... i figure Hervé's could use some better advertising


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

Congratulations again Symphonix. sounds like things are falling into place for you. We are all rooting for you!! so how's the sunburn going? 

you would probably never drink Fosters again if you saw their american commercials. Our friend from down under is appalled by them. they make you guys out to all be a bunch of ignorant bushmen - very crocidile dundee'ish, only worse. I will describe a few of them for you when i have more time.

BB - admin is probably stalling till the new changes coming on March 3. (see site disscussions for what little detail there is) oh, and here's your food.

Unlearn - (you gotta get a shorter name we can call you) Great post (all punning aside ). If you check back about 20 pages or so ago, you will find a logo that BB made for us - our sign. that relates also to the tshirts we are talking about. I am sure it would fit nicely on your post as well (there's that dam pun again. )

yea if you guys would get up off your barstools and check this place out, you would see there is a lot more to it. and expansion work is constantly being done. remember if you want it you can build it. Don't you think Admiral did a great job with the DJ booth and dance floor?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 16, 2002)

Have you seen this Ed? www.macrumors.com


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 16, 2002)

> Unlearn - (you gotta get a shorter name we can call you) Great post (all punning aside ). If you check back about 20 pages or so ago, you will find a logo that BB made for us - our sign. that relates also to the tshirts we are talking about. I am sure it would fit nicely on your post as well (there's that dam pun again. )



thanks ed - i finally saw the logo! (better late than never) it's a very nice one! i'll have to work on getting on the sign post later, if that's ok with everyone 
 

As for shorter names.... Unlearn..... Greg..... Hey You.... hehe whatever works!


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2002)

ok, well you are the first Greg to come along so i will use Greg. go right ahead and put it on your post and repost your post Greg. (i think klink has been using Hey You)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ok, well you are the first Greg to come along so i will use Greg. go right ahead and put it on your post and repost your post Greg. (i think klink has been using Hey You) *



whoa that last part confused the heck out of me... my head hurts..... 

ooooh 100th post.... i'm getting there!

oh yeah, and i'll work on the post and repost the post tomorrow... for once i have plans for a weekend so i can't post or work on the post or repost the post tonite..... what?

i'd make a building to put behind the sign, but i'm horrible at making buildings with bryce.. oh well!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

Go to the congrats admiralAK thread and take a look at my latest cover   --that will be the kind of music I will be playing tonite 


namelly Rimini Project, scooter, safri-duo, kylie minogue, alizee and many many more ;-)


The Dj booth has nice views from top AND botton hehehe ;-)  lucky me lol.  This place is almost always under constant renovation and upgrades   Its a nice place


----------



## ulrik (Feb 16, 2002)

I just came from the cinema with my shiny new girlfriend D    ). We watched Vanilla Sky, damnit, in the scene near the end where Tom Cruise stands in the hallway in the Live Extension building and screamed "TECHNICAL SUPPORT" over and over again, I always thought "now comes the blue screen...come on, now it comes....LE is certainly running Windows"

Hehe...just thought I share! Oh, a real nice movie, btw., reminded me a bit of the Davind Fincher style...or the other one with Kurt Russel...how was it called? Arlington Road!!! Or Dark City, for exampel...

Oh, my order, yes, I take a german Pils (beer) and since I don't think you have Sushi-Maki around here, I'll take some Chicken Wings...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

Here's #1 of 2 images i'm working on...

It's how big promotion for the bar should be! We should raise a few billion dollars so we can launch this sign into space!

(wait... did I just give away the photo? oh well, see for yourself)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 16, 2002)

BB, i just noticed your signature! You never mentioned that your PC had a floppy! I think if you had, it would have been snapped up immediately. You see, us poor mac users are starving for a simplistic way to transfer 1.44 Mb files. 


I know that this helps your situation in no way, but I just thought the *Floppy Drive* in your sig was hilarious.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

I don't need no stinkin floppy drive.  Nothing I make fits on a floppy.


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

Bling you should pull that from your sig immediately.
If Herve finds out he's gonna want to race.

He does have a fast floppy I hear.





Neat promo pic btw.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *but I just thought the Floppy Drive in your sig was hilarious. *



 I wanted to see who would notice it... congrats! you're the first! I thought it was funny too... you guys with your Sueprdrives and highly-advanced machines..
 and me with an iMac G4 sitting in a box in the entry way ready to be shipped back to Apple for refund while i'm being stuck with this dell until I can actually pay for an iMac or PowerMac...



> _Originally posted by Klink_
> *Bling you should pull that from your sig immediately.
> If Herve finds out he's gonna want to race.
> 
> He does have a fast floppy I hear. *



Yea... the speed trials of a 1.44 MB drive! Just as fascinating as the ongoing TRAY SPEED WARS! WHO WINS? TOP OR BOTTOM?


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

So Ulrik, are you dating a new imac or a chrome bumper or what? I have never seen nor heard of a girl being described as shiny before. Or is it just that she reflects you so well? that was certainly a lot of smiling you did when you walked in!!

hey thanks for the movie review and for not giving away the real ending (i hope). Sounds like you had a good time. Nice of you to stop by the bar and have a brew with the guys afterwards. Speaking of which , here's your brew and wings. try back next week for the sushi-maki. 

would you kids stop playing with your floppies at the bar? We're trying to run a family joint here.

Herve i saw somebody else rumoring about this as well. If that happens, the good life is over.  We might as well all go live in caves and watch satelite tv from now on. 

Speaking of TV, did the American get screwed in speed skating or what? Losing his gold medal and getting hurt because the guy behind him couldn't stay up for trying to hard. I think the USA will go gold in hockey after managing a tie against russia. First time the GF has watched hockeey with me since they stopped the experiment with the highlighted puck on telecasts


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> So Ulrik, are you dating a new imac or a chrome bumper or what? I have never seen nor heard of a girl being described as shiny before. Or is it just that she reflects you so well? that was certainly a lot of smiling you did when you walked in!!



Well, she's so new  You know, like when you get that iPod and it shines all the way, and after some days of using you have a grey piece of plastic in your hand, and you think "damn was this thing shiny when it was new". Seriously, isn't it the same with women...



> hey thanks for the movie review and for not giving away the real ending (i hope). Sounds like you had a good time. Nice of you to stop by the bar and have a brew with the guys afterwards. Speaking of which , here's your brew and wings. try back next week for the sushi-maki.



NO! Giving away the ending from Vanilla Sky would ruin the movie! We first wanted to go to a movie called "Pact of the wolves" here in Germany, but there was no seat left so I remembered reading a rather good review about Vanilla Sky, and since I wanted to see this Penelope Cruz and the reason why a sane man would leave Nicole Kidman ever since I heard the story, I had to visit the movie. 

OH, and I prefer Shake-Maki, with raw fish (you know, the ones from Canada, I don't know the english names...the ones stupid enough to swim against the tide) in the middle...yummi.....

Hey, anybody heard news about Futurama? Please tell me as a Simpsons and Futurama fan, who watched EVERY episode aired from these two series in at least two different languages that they won't cancell this great show after four seasons....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

I want to see Le pacte de loups too   -- I just dont have the time  (or teh good company lol)  Here in the US the film is called "the brothehood of the wolves".

As for girlfriends being like iPods.... I think that girlfriends are like new operating systems lol.  You just let them run and see how they do and hope that they come close to being in a Mac state rather than a Windows state 


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

Hmm...but you can always reboot an OS if it makes trouble. Or you can simply set it back to the start without much of a hassle...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

I just set up that B&W G3 I was talking about, man what a fine machine! I installed SuSE Linux PPC Edition since I have to run Apache with dynamic PDFLib support on it (not possible on OS X yet since OS X Apache doesn't support dynamically loaded PDFLib extension) and some other stuff like MySQL, PHP4.1...you name it.

Man, that thing's a nice machine! Not to mention the 21'' CRT Apple Studios Display. That's a MONSTER, I tell ya! 

just thought I'd share...


----------



## ksv (Feb 17, 2002)

Oh, and I'm playing around with my Quadra 700 
I've taken out the motherboard, experimenting with HDs, floppy drives etc 
A pretty cool machine, but the case is way too big, so I'll try to get someone to make a new aluminium case for it 
The cool thing about that machine is that the motherboard/HD don't need any fans, only the power supply. So I have plans about putting the motherboard/floppy drive in one case, use an external HD, and of course put the power supply (probably a new one that doesn't require a fan) in a seperate case.
Cool, eh? 

Anything cool I've missed while I've been away?


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

ok, now this is cool. sitting and watching ulrik's and ksv's avatars next to each other.

(at first i didn't realize it was ksv instead of Ulrik. I thought ulrik was having intermittent brain spasms and just posting his thoughts as they came to him )

so ksv, next time you are not going to show up for work, at least call in. Things have been so busy at times that people were walking out after waiting to be served 

shiny gf's are ok, but i prefer the one that has accomadated to most of my habits after almost 10 yrs 


get my lazyboy ready, i'm going to do more digging in the yard today


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

Ed, I always think some time before posting. I never post just what comes into my mind!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

Especially not in such a nice forum.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

Else people might think I just want to raise my post counter.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

THe moon looks cool this night...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

...like a big piece of cheese....


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

hmmm...cheese

*tonguehangingoutofmouth

MAAARGE, bring me some cheese...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 17, 2002)

D'oh


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

Are you watching the simpsons right now (like me)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 17, 2002)

i was... just ended.... gotta love the simpsons


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

no I gotta love Ulrik and the return of his sense of humor!!  LOL  

I remember the thread about the camera in the monitor and how everybody was so serious about it. You cracked me up with that one. and then you went sorta serious for a while. but i can see from this and a few of your other posts today that you haven't lost the touch.   

gotta stop laughing long enough to hit the little button at the bottom


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

Hmmmm...
it seems like  (munch munch).....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

...these french fries  ... (munch munch)....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

...need a little salt ... (munch munch) ....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

...Ed pass me teh salt and pepper please 


please lets not get in the habit of doing this with posts ;-)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 17, 2002)

i was told recently that lobsters are magnetic.... anyone know how true that is?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 17, 2002)

Hi all! I am posting from Uni now, and O-week is just getting into full swing. It is all very overwhelming:
"Umm, am I meant to have a timetable?"
"Err, are there meant to be some books or something?"

And the state of Mac affairs here, where the nearby IBM datacentre "advises the university"? Well, there is a Mac lab and a Sun-Unix lab, and they are both considered 'good places to hang out if you want to be alone'.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 17, 2002)

sounds like my univ., cept we don't have mac labs.... a good way to be alone is to say you have a mac tho..


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

Wow, i guess i didn't realize how good i have it. my tiny little private grad school (admits 50 each year) has 3 macs in the comp. lab. of course they are maintained so well that i was the one who had to put acrobat reader on one of them!!

yea, get the books symphonix - they will come in handy at some point. like when you need to prop your door open or reach the top shelf over the refridgerator just kidding, but i will say that going to class has always been more of a key to success than many of the books i bought. of course there is always that one prof that wants you to have read the assignment before you come to class 

magnetic lobsters - i don't know about that, but i've always been attracted to a good lobster meal. Ever have grilled lobster? good stuff. We used to go down to Baja, mexico to Puerto Nuevo and get 2 tails with all the rice and beans and tortillas you could eat for $10-$12. those were the days. 

i transplanted 2 rosebushes today, but i am not nearly as tired as before. but i think i'll just go over here and relax in the lazyboy just the same.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> no I gotta love Ulrik and the return of his sense of humor!!  LOL



I don't know what you are talking about, sir! I'm a Bender! I bend gerders.




> I remember the thread about the camera in the monitor and how everybody was so serious about it. You cracked me up with that one. and then you went sorta serious for a while. but i can see from this and a few of your other posts today that you haven't lost the touch.



Actually, I was serious. You can't imagine how depressed I was when this rumour turned out to be false! I already got a new haircut and cleaned up my room so that OS X wouldn't think I'm messy, but then? Just a stupid, flatscreen iMac. Yeah...this depression held on for a while...but now, with the new displays and 10.2 with support for the camera in them right around the corner, I finally found my destination in life again...and for the second time in history, I cleaned up my room....


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

LOL - glad to hear it ulrik!! (not about cleaning up your room  )

welcome back from the dark night of the soul 

Here have some chicken wings on the house. Tismey, pour this man what ever he wants


----------



## ksv (Feb 18, 2002)

(yes, my avatar was inspired by ulriks)


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

Well, I'd start with a Pils (german beer), to early over here to switch to hard liquor...

...btw, I just got a new project which brings me 1000 dollars each week for the next four months! That would be the new G5 then 

yipieee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey bartender!
Ice cold Frapp please ;-)  Just woke up! (lol I know it's late but it s a holiday )

I always found lobsters to be something that I did not like.  As a matter of fact I dont like seafood at all, the only notable exception being fried calamari, and maaaaaaaaybe baked boneless scrod from time to time 


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

Have you ever tried fresh(!!!) sushi?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

nope and probably never will 
I am not a fan of raw stuff  (well except for fruits and veggies )


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

Well, I thought like you till I had to try the stuff to impress a girl. Since then, there is no week in which I don't eat Sushi at least on three days. You only have to make sure that it is fresh (I also sometimes make it myself, but it's hard to get the ingredients for the real funky ones). 

But I have to agree with you when it comes to fried calamari! That stuff was made in heaven, I am sure! 

Then again, I seem to be the kind of guy who likes the eat the stuff others hate. I love Sushi, asian food in general, Anchovis (spelling?) and other stuff people normaly rate as "bluuuurgh".

Then again I hate everything close to fruits, vegetables or salad or something!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 18, 2002)

mmmmmm sushi..... dammit ulrik now i want sushi and it's impossible to get around here...  ah well.... i can probably obtain some tomorrow... woohoo!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

well, sushi-maki a rather quick to make! You just need some japanese rice, the green stuff (called Algen in german, you know what I mean) which is available in Walmart over here in Germany. Japenes vinegrette for the rice, some Wasabi and japanese soya sauce. The rest depends on what you like, any raw fish should do the trick. Another easy to make Sushi kind is the egg Nigiri or most of the other Nigiris if you have the topping.

Seriously, it's great fun to make them at home! I admit that the japenese restaurant I visit regularly makes them a bit better, but if I get hungry and I want Sushi late at night (which happens more often than you might think) I just make some...that's why I always have cooked rice in my fridge


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

ulrik... what in the hell are you doing to get 1000 a week for 4 months... that's $16,000!!!!!!!!

You can get a freakin dual G4, dual cinema displays, and hella more cool shit for that!

i want your job!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

Just wait a month, then I will present the first beta of this project over here 

Oh, and don't forget I have to taxes for the money, I have to pay the house I am living in, the food I and my cat are eating, the clothes I am wearing, the car I am driving...after all that, there is not THAT much left to buy a new Mac...but I still plan to safe most of the money for a new G5 in summer   

oh, and, one Cinema Display is enough. My second display is a 17'' CRT Studio Display and I have a 21'' CRT for the B&W G3 I bought a few days ago.

Then again, I already noticed that freaking 21'' CRT when I checked the power status on the homepage of my electricity provider....


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

ah fried calamari 

if you guys ever make it to my neck of the woods i know just where to take you for dinner. I live about 2 miles from a working fishing harbor and the restraunts there make great calamari with huge helpings. I have always just eaten the rings and legs untill recently when i have starting trying the steaks which are even better - tastes much like abalone. and since we can't get abalone for several more years (moritoreum on cemmercial gathering and sales), this is the next best thing. I guess i eat calamari about once a month or a little more. 

hey, congratulations on the money gig, ulrik!! so you will be buying the next round, right? 

perhaps we should make you the sushi chef around here as well


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

yeah, the next round's on me! Sushi and Pils for everyone, except Admiral, get him some fried Calamari!!!

Hey, Ed, can I understand that as an invitation? I'll come visit you in summer, you are invited over here whenever you want (I always have some empty beds around), then you will have the oppertunity to try REAL beer (*ducks and runs for cover). And I am only a few minutes away from Heidelberg, I lovely city everybody should have seen in summer. 

Sitting on one of the bridges of Heidelberg on a warm summer morning is one of the best things you can do in your life...

So, if any list member ever visits Germany, drop me a line, you are always welcome...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

I just red something very interesting...in February 20th, something will happen which only happened once, 1001 years ago, and will NEVER happen again!

20:02 o'clock, 20/02, 2002

cool, eh?


----------



## ksv (Feb 18, 2002)

Oh yeah! No details?
SO we don't know what will happen?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 18, 2002)

look at the date and time

20:02, 20/02, 2001

such a perfect combination will never happen again...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 18, 2002)

righteous man....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

heidelberg eh ?
one of my friends went to the university of heidelberg ;-) sounds nice   my university also has an exchange program with it.

too bad I cant go due to work 

fried calamari sounds good, lets get the osx.com gang together and go out for food, on Ed's tab 
lol

Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 18, 2002)

hrm..... think moving from New York, to a decent living arrangement in Germany, England, New Zealand, or Finland is gonna cost me more than the $600 I have saved up?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 18, 2002)

I have been trying to verify that lobster thing for you. I found that:
- Yes, a lobster can be used as a fridge magnet, but only for documents up to twenty pages.
- Lobsters can affect the bearing on a compass, and this has been held as a possible cause for dozens of trawler crashes.
- Lobsters do not work well in particle accelerators. They have a great deal of trouble going around the track and are usually unable to get to sub-light speeds unassisted.
So, I suppose that answers that!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 18, 2002)

I give up.  You guys are too quick for me.  I will never keep up with what you guys are talking about.  Screw it.  Im going home. 

Anyways.... I was wondering who sits down and thinks of these things.  2/02/02?  Wow! Does someone get paid to figure that out?  I need a job like that.  Maybe I can write a book.  A million useless facts:  Crap the you don't really need to know.  I can see it one best sellers list now.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

hmmmm....well finland is too cold for me 
Norway is too but I know at least of 5 warm bodies that can keep my warmed up while there 


I would much rather be in southern france, italy, greece or...maybe even spain  --- Hawaii doesnt seem bad either with a temp of 80¥ yearly  hehe

After I get that diploma...just...you....wait ;-)

Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Feb 18, 2002)

Allo, it's my first visit to Herve's Bar (is this place still smoking? bleh). Anyway just wanted to toast the kids I coach. They're underage, so I didn't bring them with me tonight. They came in first place this weekend at their competition.  Yay!


----------



## Klink (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey Jadey, come on in and don't be shy. You should have brought the team with you, this is a family establishment. That end of the bar serves the soft drinks tended by ksv. And if you want alcohol, that would be tismey serving right over there. 
pist....(leans over and whispers in her ear) no fake coughing, you might upset the native with the grass skirt. You'll know who he is. He's usually lounging in the EZ-Boy. 

Now symphonix, my pet lobster Hariett was quite upset to be accused of affecting compasses and finds the inference of causing trawler crashes quite absurd. She exclaims trawlers aren't very good swimmers to begin with and that it's simply a matter of poor water tenacity that causes their eminent demise. I would tend to agree. She never lies. 

Ulrick I looooooooooove sushi! I can't eat enough of it. And I'm basically like you when it comes to eating everything and anything. I'm not squeamish. Well, I'll stop short of eating goat heads. Something about eyes starring back at you that seems a bit to close to cannibalism for me.
So can you put away the wasabi!
And congrats on landing the gig. I'll look forward in seeing the beta.


Addy, I'm astounded that a Greek does not like sea food. Holy shark steaks. The next thing you're going to tell us is you don't like feta.
And what do you mean wait till....we gonna make you stay right here and celebrate with the finest bottle of ouzo till you actually do have a hangover!
Then we can blow up the kitchen all over again!


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

*Ed raises his glass of Sierra Mist to Jadey's team*

Here's to your winning team Jadey!! so what sport do they play anyway? And you ceratinly can bring them in after they win. Like Klink said, this is a family establishment. It is a bar & grill, not a nightclub. although we do let Admiral spin cd mixes every now and then. 

In fact we should probably sponser them. every bar and grill needs to sponser a sports team and put their pictures up on the walls. Bring us a picture and we will put it right where you post it 

Ulrik - actually i was thinking we would all meet at my house for MWSF 2003. We can pitch tents for the overflow. You could fix everybody sushi with freah catch from the harbor then we could all go out for calamari. At MWSF,  we could all stop by certain software developers as a group and loudly chant our complaints, assuring their attention. 

now the really cool thing would be to go buy something on wednesday at that time so you had it preserved on a cash register receipt. then you could prove to everybody that you were there when that strange alignment of time and date occurred. You could even pass it down thru generations of your family. Eventually Bill Gates great, great, great, grandchildren might buy it 


Klink - it is too cold to wear the grass skirt so I am in my new Kaftan that the GF made me. It is nice and long and keeps my legs wamer than the grass skirt. I also feel pretty good today, so i put the lazyboy back in the office again. 

symphonix - i guess that explains why you can't get a decent lobster tail out by the Stanford University accellerator. And why there are no Red Lobster restraunts near the university at all. 

Did you ever figure out what to do about books and timetables?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

lol my italian professor does not like seafood either and she was born and raised there 

Well up until I was 15 I did not like feta  When I came here I started eating it  -- I still dont like it alone (or any cheese for that matter) -- it's gotta be in a salad or in a sandwich ;-)



Hey Jadey, welcome! Pull up  a stood and share some cyan stories lol ;-)



Admiral


----------



## tismey (Feb 19, 2002)

But I think I'm up to date on orders now. Except for Admiral, who is old enough to know better than to holler 'Hey bartender!'. I do have a name, you know....

I tell you, it's not easy moving house and tending a virtual barr where all the punters are in different time zones, especially when the phone company screws you over and leaves you without an internet connection for 4 days!

Welcome Jadey, I can't believe you haven't been before? What can I get you. I'm on white russians myself at the moment, having watched The Big Lebowski again over the weekend...

Ed, any chance you could watch the bar for an hour or so later this week so I can spin a few rekkids? I feel an old-skool hip-hop revival coming on. We could put some lino down and get symphonix headspinning...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Ulrik - actually i was thinking we would all meet at my house for MWSF 2003. We can pitch tents for the overflow. You could fix everybody sushi with freah catch from the harbor then we could all go out for calamari. At MWSF,  we could all stop by certain software developers as a group and loudly chant our complaints, assuring their attention. *



Excellent idea, mamal, count me in!
But I need lots of alcohol to keep my fuel cells charged 

I'll make Sushi for everyone and I'll smuggle some beer with me, then we can stay up all night, talking about man stuff, and in the morning, I'll make waffles...

*note to myself: stop watching Futurama und Shrek when replying to posts...

seriously, I'll be there, and as I said earlier, you are invited to my place, too!

ulrik


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

Well I've lurked here before, but never stepped inside. So it's a sushi bar then eh? I don't like sushi. I've even tried some of the (supposedly) finest when I was in Japan. Serve me up some pretzels or something.. all bars have pretzels! I forgot to post that the team is synchronized swimming, for those who asked.

Now, I have a confession to make. I am addicted to clicking the emoticons.  I've had to restrain myself for each and every one of my 600 + posts to  not do THIS:         

Ohhhhhh! Now that I have that out, I feel so much better!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

Tell Cyan that she is welcome here too. If ytou;re as good of a coach as you say you are possibly you can get her to swim along with the team.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

Do you spell Bretzels with "p"???

Interesting...


----------



## tismey (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Well I've lurked here before, but never stepped inside. So it's a sushi bar then eh? I don't like sushi. *



It's not exclusively a sushi bar, Jadey. Tis all things to all people. To be honest, I think the sushi thing is a bit of a phase Ed is going through. He'll grow out of it. 

There are pretzels on the end of the bar, along with nuts and pork scratchings. Help yourself, they're free. I'll be rustling up some nachos a bit later (refried beans for the vegetarians, chilli for the real people) 


> *
> 
> Now, I have a confession to make. I am addicted to clicking the emoticons. *



I have a friend who wanted to find out how to do more emoticons, so I spent some time trying to find new and exciting ones. Now I can't help but look at all my code sideways to see if there's a cool face I haven't thought of in there....


----------



## Cyan (Feb 19, 2002)

Mexican fude at the end of the bar? I'm there.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

hey cyan, can yoy tummy handle mexican ???   Have a saucer of milk instead  its good for u  -- catnip as well lol ;-)


----------



## ksv (Feb 19, 2002)

Uhm, I've never tried sushi... only smoked salmon and "gravlaks" (graved salmon?  )
Really delicious 

Welcome, Cyan, anything I can do for you?
You should be happy I didn't bring my dog here


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> It's not exclusively a sushi bar, Jadey. Tis all things to all people. To be honest, I think the sushi thing is a bit of a phase Ed is going through. He'll grow out of it.
> *



I think you mean me with the Sushi trip. Well, I tried getting clean since three years since this stuff is expensive as hell...until yet to no avail...I'm addicted....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 19, 2002)

damn.... i'm  very broke and very isolated from all forms of "real" food, and you guys are all making me very hungry for very good sea food. grrr..... stupid campus food....  anyone want to fedex me some sushi?


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

It is definitly not me on a sushi trip. I don't even like the stuff. I was just being nice to ulrik and the others who seems to find something desirable about it. Frankly i think it brings out their genetic memories of being a caveman or something like that  I'm with ksv - give me the lox!!

Jadey - now wasn't stepping inside a cathartic experience. you have bared your soul about your addiction and everybody still likes you 

(i figure it was nummi standing on the corner outside that drove her in - having to choose which was the safer place shouldn't have been hard at that point )

tismey - i'd be glad to watch the bar when you need it. but maybe we should have our first celebrity bartender this weekend. Any volunteers?  And as soon as you get a break, please pour yourself a tall one and go sit on the other side of the bar. Anyone who is moving and working deserves to relax. Besides we are not trying to drive you to the point of needing a therapist right now. that would just be another added expense 

*Ed reaches down and pets cyan who purrs loudly. Ed smiles*


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

tismey, slap your isp in the head once for me would you.!! for not only did they put you thru withdrawals, but they deprived us of you as well.  (aw, go ahead and slap a few times!!)

and jadey - emote to your hearts content while in Herve's.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 19, 2002)

Ha, after digging through the cruel realms of the "All thoughts non technical" where people raise their post countes by posting the same swear words over and over again and feel cool about it, it is always a pleasure to return to Herve's Bar 

So, you are all downloading the update at the moment? 

Until you all are back here, I'll have a beer...like always....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

hey timsey,
I have a better idea 
Dont SLAP your ISP, kick it so hard that it will fall flat on its arse 


my ISP keeps acting up too


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

he he - yea Herve's is in a kinda rough neighborhood, but once you're inside you're safe 

I agree it's time to kick back and wait for the downloads and playtime to finish cause the boards are gonna start lighting up with discoveries, disapointments, problems with installation and the usual bit. this is the lull before the storm i think.  

i suppose i should cross my fingers at this point and hope that everything works at least as well as before. seeing as how my download is over already and i'm typing from the new osx.  

so just out of curiosity, how many of the non-americans know what a lazyboy is anyway?


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm Canadian and I know a lazyboy is! While technically that's not American, our stores all have the same shit for the most part. You guys don't get ketchup chips though - yum! Fortunately, they taste nothing like ketchup. Hrm....


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

I don't know what you guys are talking _aboot_, but the general term American (when looking at culture) should be taken as _North_ American.

Other than paying less for school and having better health care, many of our experiences run quite parallel.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

"I'm not a lumberjack or a fur trader. I don't live in an igloo, eat blubber or own a dogsled. 

I don't know Jimmy, Suzie or Sally from Canada, although I'm certain they're very nice. I have a prime minister, not a president. I speak English and French, not American. And I pronounce it "about" not "a-boot."

I can proudly sew my country's flag on my backpack. I believe in peacekeeping, not policing; diversity, not assimilation. And that the beaver is a proud and noble animal. A toque is a hat, a chesterfield is a couch.

And it's pronounced Zed. OK. Not Zee. Zed. Canada is the second-largest land mass, the first nation of hockey and the best part of North America.

My name is Joe and I am Canadian."

- from a beer commercial, of course


----------



## Cyan (Feb 19, 2002)

Meme les amuse-gueule au foie les plus simples ont un gout exquis dans un endroit aussi charmant que celui-ci.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

sorry to disagree with you racerX, but i agree with Jadey on this - she is not American. She is Canadien - a Canuck. Americans are from the United States of.  But of course Canadiens should be entitled to lazyboys. after all, they need to be able to kick back and relax after being out in the frigging cold so much 

And while Lazyboys are all across America, there are many products that aren't. So i certainly wouldn't assume they had them in Canada having never been there myself. So thanks for answering Jadey.

Now what about the rest of you around the world, ever heard of a Lazyboy before?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

What do cat's see in liver?


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

I don't understand many words cyan is saying. but since i don't usually understand cat talk, i'm not going to worry about it this time either. 

*Ed reaches down and pets cyan again who continues to purr after finishing the bowl of milk that ksv gave him*


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

I was just saying that the culture isn't that different, _Eh_!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

*Cyan walks over to Phil, who gives her a jalapeno.

Yes. Cyan knows where it's at.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 19, 2002)

how come no one ever feeds me treats...... *pout*

lol

yay 10.1.3, even tho i'm the last person here to install it....


----------



## edX (Feb 20, 2002)

*Ed refills the bowl of Beer Nuts and sets them in front of Greg*

so RacerX, that raises the question - is a Lazyboy a cultural phenomenon? Can we identify North American culture by the Lazyboy?


----------



## tismey (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tismey - i'd be glad to watch the bar when you need it. but maybe we should have our first celebrity bartender this weekend. Any volunteers?  And as soon as you get a break, please pour yourself a tall one and go sit on the other side of the bar. Anyone who is moving and working deserves to relax. Besides we are not trying to drive you to the point of needing a therapist right now. that would just be another added expense*



Thanks Ed. In fact, I'll need tonight off if that's OK, as the lure of showbiz ligging awaits me in the form of my annual work outing to the Brit Awards (kind of the British Grammys) tonight. I've dusted off my suit and best shoes and have my eye on the ultimate prize - Kylie Minogue. If I can just convince her to share a cab with me back to her hotel.....


----------



## voice- (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *
> yay 10.1.3, even tho i'm the last person here to install it.... *



How come EVERYBODY forgets me around here...I'm the latest on updates...except for the OS 9-people


----------



## symphonix (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey Jadey! Welcome to our humble bar. I know it is just a little place, but we do have replicators, a DJ and dance floor, a childrens menu, a sushi-chef, and even a bathroom.  What we don't have is a kitchen or a cure for hangovers, so take it easy on the virtual drinks, okay?  

Tismey! I sympathise entirely. I still don't have my ISP up after a whole two weeks, and am using my dad's account. What gets me is that they can cut you off if you slip over your plan by one day, and when you do pay online they can put the charge to your credit card in under an hour, but then it takes them at least a week to re-connect you. They will not be getting any more money from me!  More's the pity, since they were the first ISP I've found that NEVER had a busy signal or dropout.

Oh, and dig this... I just took a tour of my local IBM data-centre yesterday. It was boring as hell because they wouldn't actually let us see anything. Not the mainframes, not the networks, not even the tape library or print room. All we were allowed to see was the cafeteria and the call-centre.
What got me, though, was their promotional video. There was an IBM programmer working at a PowerMac G4 with cinema display in the background of one of the shots!   
And when the guide turned on the big projector, it came up with the TV running "Diagnosis Murder". There was some girl in a very skimpy outfit acting all flirty, and the guide couldn't work out why his audience his trying hard not to laugh while he talked about career options.


----------



## tismey (Feb 20, 2002)

It's great. How many other TV shows can boast 9 Van Dykes? Well, 9 is the most Van Dykes that I've ever counted in one show. Obviously we're a little behind on it over here. Maybe there's one that's been shown in the States which has more than 9 Van Dykes in it?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

{Walks in, sits down and looks around}

Hey Waiter!
do you have Becks Beer her??? No??? Ok. What do you have???
And how bout some chicken wings???


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

Sure we have Becks hier, in Herve's, you get whatever you like.
(I won't pass judgement on your taste of beer  )
Well, Becks is alright, I still prefer my Eichbaum Ureich, allthough it is only available in small parts of southern Germany...it tastes a bit stronger than Becks, which is already a rather "nordish" beer if you ask me...like Jever...

So, since the bartender seems to be out installing MacOS 10.1.3, I'll make you some Chicken Wings, but beware, I am feared for my Chicken Wing and Barbecue Sauce! I once killed a whole regiment with just one spoon of this stuff, so you better like hot stuff!

So, relaxing from that "may I cus"-thread, yeah?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

Timsey! morning coffee please! 

Sitting here doing updates to my departments iBooks on OS X.  This OS is so neglected by our department 


man... I grabbed an iBook today to do some work, and it was the first time OS X was run on it  .. I had some serious work to do on it, namelly my assignment, which was due at 4AM today, but I thought it was 4PM and I paniked traed to get everything online, I dont know if my work will be accepted now.  I did not try to compile it, it probably doesn't compile, it's not 100% coded...aaarrgghhh... who the hell made the due date Wed the 20th at 4AM ???? jesus!


** deeep breaths **
well if I fail this assignment I could care less lol. (trying to keep cool) --- what sayed the ed and racer ?



Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

If it doesn't compile, disable error or warnings during the compilation and when it crashes, use the Microsoft philosophy: "It's not a bug, it's a feature", which means the same as "we had to finish the software, so we turned of the warnings in the compiler"


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 20, 2002)

Just came here from the cus thread. This place is so beautiful it makes me want to cry.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

OK tismey spill the beans. Are you in the music biz?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

What means musicbiz I don't make money from my own software and music. The only thing that I may do is building a very simple database and running it on a 486 computer. In the same time I'm always listening to music. I am no more member of Sabam because I don't want to pay for what I try to make. I must pay for my university and my train and it isn't cheap.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

1234
____\
nice number on numbers day


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *If it doesn't compile, disable error or warnings during the compilation and when it crashes, use the Microsoft philosophy: "It's not a bug, it's a feature", which means the same as "we had to finish the software, so we turned of the warnings in the compiler" *



I am doing all my work on a solaris machine, UNIX, lol  if there is a way to make my makefile do that please let me in, then I can have a lot of features  hehehe


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

I own 2 original cds from Kylie Minogue: Enjoy Yourself and Kylie.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

Hervé, what happend to your avatar?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

make -b -i -k -r should make it, but don't expect it to run or even make install....


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

but I think this is already too technical for this thread 

Relax, have a drink, just don't care about until you leave Herve's


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

You know that I am a garbageman!  I have never done this job, but I make the same.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Herve, simply a person active in the 'business' of music production. Very generally speaking.
There should be no reason to understand that statement as discrediting  or belittling anyone involved in any musical aspect and their non participation with the actual business itself.
If you had felt I was discrediting you or anyone else with what I said, please explain so I know not to say it again.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I own 2 original cds from Kylie Minogue: Enjoy Yourself and Kylie. *



You like Kylie, Hervé???  

My favorite beer is a beer in a 0.5l bottle. I dont  exactly know its name but it tastes great!!!

Becks is good for a bad day like this!

And:

Holsten knallt am dollsten!


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Herve, why are you comparing salaries between a garbageman and someone working in the music biz? I don't understand your point.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

Uhm, well, most brands of beer are available in 0.5 litre bottles over here...if you mean a 0.5 litre CAN, than I only know Faxe, which tastes a bit like a Lager beer if you ask me...


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

Excuse me I have a graduate info2 garbage!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

I don't know either why I have got a graduate and why I have succeeded the exam from warehousemanager for the material that garbageman are using. Why must I know study books about multimedia for being an engineer?


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Herve - "Why do you have to study multimedia to be an engineer?"

Can I assume you mean a Recording Engineer?

If that's what you meant. This is simple. You need to understand the fundamentals before you can enter the workforce. Why would you object to that?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

In fact... ...it is an engineer in technical informatics.


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Herve I get lost here all the time. What is informatics? Please shed some light for me so I can understand.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Uhm, well, most brands of beer are available in 0.5 litre bottles over here...if you mean a 0.5 litre CAN, than I only know Faxe, which tastes a bit like a Lager beer if you ask me... *



Jetzt mal auf Deutsch!
Also das bier is in so ner buntglas Buddell! Oben dünn unten dick... Mit nem Schloss drauf!


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

When I was going to work I have seen a poster of the new iMac.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 20, 2002)

The conversation reminded me that it's garbage night tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

Looks like I'll never get a straight answer for that one, aye Herve? 

You kill me!


----------



## Klink (Feb 20, 2002)

LOL
Jadey that's hilarious.
Now if you put a double meaning to it, it's even funnier.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 20, 2002)

My school were I was graduating before has ordened 20 free G4 towers, I have only ordened 1. The lady at the bank changed the transportcost so that I can forgot mine. Now they is a lawcase! Be a university student and freed from the school I think that there are much nicers things than just paying lawyers.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

i wish my school would admit macs exist...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 20, 2002)

What's been going on everyone!?

I'm gone from the bar for a day and a half and there have been around 80 new posts! (2 new pages @ 40 posts each)

You've got to get me caught up!

I'll have some calamari also along with a large plate of shrimp (battered and fried please!) and a tall glass of Milk to wash it down!

Ed: Great idea for MWSF 2003! I'll have my license by then so I can drive up myself (I don't know about accomidations, but I'll figure something out)

Is the kitchen being rebuilt yet? We should get one that's fireproofed or something... spending $100,000 imaginary dollars on shipping in food, drink, and supplies is way too much!

Also check out my new avatar! Only until Herve gets his back will I replace mine again!

Also... unlearn... i love the "Why Mac?" PDF you have in your iDisk... it was great reading!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

> Also... unlearn... i love the "Why Mac?" PDF you have in your iDisk... it was great reading!



hehe thanks! i found it on some random carracho server, of all places, and really enjoyed it so i figured i'd try to share it with the world.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

Buy a mac....... you might be faster then!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 20, 2002)

will it speed up my schedule?!

if so, i must (re)buy this miracle machine!

btw... to everyone... i read in a March 1993 (yea, it was old) Consumer Reports magazine where they compared a DOS based system, a WINDOWS based system, and a Macintosh running System 7.0.1... the Mac scored "EXCELLENT" in all areas while the DOS & Windows only got "Fair" and "Good"

hmm.... they should do one comparing Mac OS X, Windows XP, and another OS (Linux Maybe?) and see who wins that one!


----------



## kerisbf (Feb 20, 2002)

*the bar crowd hears a wonderful crunching sound outside the door, and in a flurry of Thinkpad pieces, in walks kerisbf*

good evening all!  i caught the tail end of that conversation about macs and schools, and am prepared to complain to the max about my school's laptop initiative    

*sits down at the bar and hopes they don't card...   *


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

and what initiative might that be? based on the shrapnel erupting from your dramatic entrance.... i'd have to guess they're pushing overpriced, underpowered thinkpads, just like my school does!


----------



## kerisbf (Feb 20, 2002)

haha  overpriced and DEFINITELY underpowered.
we pay 300 some odd dollars a semester for this craptop that was supposed to be nice.  HA!  it's got an intel celeron processor, (700mHz, they claim), and windows me.  the worst part about it is that the university doesn't offer any alternative.  no macs!!! the program was implemented a couple years ago, by students who were about to graduate and didn't care.  there are a few students left who have been grandfathered in, and aren't required to have the laptop, but aside from that, the only way to get out of it is to be a food service management major.
personally i think us art majors got the short end of the stick.

hey, bartender, can i have a beer?  i think i may need one...   

-kerisbf


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

wow that sounds terribly familiar... commerce and finance majors here are *required* to purchase thinkpads, whereas the rest of us are just "strongly recommended" to do so. Either way, everyone gets a "good deal,"  which i believe is about $2700, for a crappy thinkpad. NO alternatives. macs get NO support. If you have a mac you're on your own. And from what i've heard, the Apple Power Rep for my univ actually gave up on us. *sigh* ok enough complaining from me for now...

where did that calamari run off too......


----------



## ulrik (Feb 20, 2002)

Alexandert, meinst du Warsteiner? Das hat 'n Schloss drauf, ist aber oben net ganz so dünn wie andere Flaschen, die ich kenne...

KöPi hat ne Krone drauf...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 20, 2002)

stupid drummers.... is anyone in here a drummer in the PA area? i've found that drummers are the hardest to find out of all musicians... and unfortunatly, they're somewhat necessary for a band to progress. oh well.... sorry about the random rant....


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2002)

All the presentations at my Uni are done on (choke) Microdork PowerPoint (cough! I feel so dirty.) running on ThinkPads, and I have not seen one presentation yet that hasn't been a technological nightmare.
Even when three IBM recruiters came to put their thing down, it took them ten minutes to get their damn ThinkPad to work with the projector. Perhaps IBM engineers might have had a better time of it, or perhaps they would have been ashamed enough to just break down crying right there.
What gets me is the jerk teachers who tell you you have to know PowerPoint to make a presentation look professional. I have never seen a professional looking powerpoint presentation. Video, yes. Flash and Director, yes. Hell, even nicely printed transperancies look more professional. PowerPoint just makes you look like the sort of executive whose knowledge of technology is how to put a custom ringtone on your cell-phone.
I'm sure people would find buying a thinkpad a lot more attractive if they had seen even one presentation where the powerpointer didn't end up looking like a total dork.
Forgive me if I sound like a ranting looney, but I've come to realise over the last few years working with the big IT companies that they are run by people who don't even understand their own company, and are only interested in their own promotion within the corporate ranks. If you don't believe me, ask an IBMer about IBM's involvement in Hitler's Holocaust, or about their trade practices in relation to the PC market, or something like that.

ME: "Hey, why is IBM promising to invest one billion dollars in Linux over the coming decade?"
IBM SUB-MANAGER LEVEL 2 BUTTKISS: "Shit, are we? What the hell is Linux? It must be bloody good if we're putting money in, anyway, I can tell you."

Better to be a pirate, eh?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2002)

BTW - IBMers don't really swear like that except in front of their own staff. Sorry, guys.


----------



## tismey (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *OK tismey spill the beans. Are you in the music biz? *



Kind of, ish, in the most tenuous way possible. I work for the department of a Market Research company that compiles the UK music and video Charts.

So, last night I got kisses off Samatham Mumba, Sophie Eliis-Bextor and Claire from Steps, and saw various other celebs... but no kylie unfortunately. She looked cracking as well....  And I really need a coffee...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

Hey timsey where do u live ??
I am coming your way  lol --
Any chance I get to see kylie hehehe ;-) 


Any idea whatever happened to alice deejay ?
Judy was the best ;-)



so how is everyone today ??? 1 day to the weekend  2 more classes total  .... aaahhh.... I cant wait ;-)


Hey timsey do you know where I can get music videos ?  --- No place online has the ones that I am looking for ;-)  


I like what they show on MTV europe and VIVA.

Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

You know VIVA??? Cool!
Listening to a great song!  Galleon ----- so I begin!

 Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can fiiiind
sooooooooooooooooo IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII begin!

I love it! Did you see that cute pussy-cat in the Video???    
She's beautiful! (Dont wanna let that hear my spanish pussy )
Heh..... I didnt pass one hour in class this week!  But I'm lying in bed with headace! :-(

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can fiiiind
soooooooooooo IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII begin!

Gotta get that Video!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, I'm kinda tired. As every wednesday night, I was in Heidelberg, in the Schwimmbad Club, a great music club. Every wednesday they have "independant night".

Metal, Cross Over, Punk on one floor, EBM, Gothic, Wave, Dark Techno, Industrial on the other. I usually hang around in the Gothic and Wave Club (Depeche Mode, Rammstein, Sisters of Mercy, Einstürzende Neubauten, Deine Lakeien, Nine Inch Nails, In Extreme - that's my music) and as always, I spent the night with my new GF there until 3 o' clock, so I get into bed at around 4 o' clock. 

I had to get up early today since I had to visit an old teacher of mine in school to bring him a book he gave me some time ago, and after that, I decided to take my day off!

I'll have enough work to do on the weekend, so today is lazy day for me!

Finally finishing American McGee's Alice, watching some Futurama/Simpons and maybe The Crow later on, working on the website for my GF, drinking lots of beer, beeing a couch potato all round....maybe working on some of my Anime and Aliens Model Kits later on....

And of course hanging around in Herve's


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Well, I'm kinda tired. As every wednesday night, I was in Heidelberg, in the Schwimmbad Club, a great music club. Every wednesday they have "independant night".
> 
> Metal, Cross Over, Punk on one floor, EBM, Gothic, Wave, Dark Techno, Industrial on the other. I usually hang around in the Gothic and Wave Club (Depeche Mode, Rammstein, Sisters of Mercy, Einstürzende Neubauten, Deine Lakeien, Nine Inch Nails, In Extreme - that's my music) and as always, I spent the night with my new GF there until 3 o' clock, so I get into bed at around 4 o' clock.
> ...



Betet ihr gothic-typen eigentlich auch Satan an???


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Metal, Cross Over, Punk on one floor, EBM, Gothic, Wave, Dark Techno, Industrial on the other. I usually hang around in the Gothic and Wave Club (Depeche Mode, Rammstein, Sisters of Mercy, Einstürzende Neubauten, Deine Lakeien, Nine Inch Nails, In Extreme - that's my music)*



VERY cool. My music as well, except I think I'm the only person around here who'll say that. There's a club along those lines around here too, but no one will go with me. Ah well... what can ya do.... actually.... I suppose I can complain about it... I'm becoming better at that every day.... 

So what other bands are you fond of ulrik?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> 
> Betet ihr gothic-typen eigentlich auch Satan an???  *



OK, kannst du mir erklären was Gothic mit Satan zu tun hat? Nein? Gut, dann erkundige dich doch bitte erstmal, bevor du sowas schreibst! Danke!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *
> 
> VERY cool. My music as well, except I think I'm the only person around here who'll say that. There's a club along those lines around here too, but no one will go with me. Ah well... what can ya do.... actually.... I suppose I can complain about it... I'm becoming better at that every day....
> ...



69 eyes, Nightwish, Ooomph!, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds, The Cure (the old stuff)...that's my Genre!


----------



## tismey (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hey timsey where do u live ??
> I am coming your way  lol --
> Any chance I get to see kylie hehehe ;-)
> ...



Admiral - It's tISMey. T-I- * S-M * -E-Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apparently I was standing next to Dannii Minogue's table last night, and I didn't see her!! Gutted!!

I live in Leamington, in the UK, which is kind of near Birmingham.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

ok tiSMey ;-)
(I always pronounced it tiMSey for some reason )

Birmingham eh ??? have no idea where it is but I will ask my london and raeading friend where it is   seems like you;ve got the connections there 

Kylie here I come ;-)



--- btw what IS gothic music ???  can anyone point me to their favorite artist/track so that I can sample some of this ??? I know many people who listen to this but I;ve never even heard a peep of such music  -----



Alex I know VIVA cause I have music videos with the VIVA logo on them  --- I wish I could find more music vidz .. .whgere to get theeeemmm though ?! 


hmmmm...

Alex record music videos on VHS and send the tapes to ulrik,  then ulrik can use his supercool mac to make them into MPG files and burn lots and lots of em on a DVD....


man I AM a mastermind 



Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> * btw what IS gothic music ???  can anyone point me to their favorite artist/track so that I can sample some of this ??? I know many people who listen to this but I;ve never even heard a peep of such music  -----
> *




Actually, Gothic is not a Music genre but more a way of living your live.

The music you will most likey hear in Gothic clubs is wave and dark wave (The Cure for example...at least the "early" Cure, Einstürzende Neubauten, Deine Lakeien, Nick Cave and the bad seeds (some tracks)), industrial (Rammstein, Nine Inch Nails, late Prodigy stuff), electronic beat music/dark techno (Witt/Heppner, Sisters of Mercy), gothic metal (in extremo), punk (The bates) and other stuff which is hard to fit into one genre, like for example the early tracks of HIM.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 21, 2002)

Nah, it's a music genre. My boyfriend loves the music, but he doesn't try to pose for it. Admiral, the bands Ulrik listed are all good goth examples, if you want also try to listen to Nosferatu, Dead Can Dance, Alien Sex Fiend, Tones on Tail, The Cranes, Pop Will Eat Itself, Bauhaus. That should keep LimeWire busy for a while


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Nah, it's a music genre. My boyfriend loves the music, but he doesn't try to pose for it. Admiral, the bands Ulrik listed are all good goth examples, if you want also try to listen to Nosferatu, Dead Can Dance, Alien Sex Fiend, Tones on Tail, The Cranes, Pop Will Eat Itself, Bauhaus. That should keep LimeWire busy for a while   *



Sorry, but I have to disagree with every cell in my body! Gothic is not a music genre! The mentioned genre are part of what most people tend to call "Gothic". But what you refer as Gothic is much more than a genre.
You can say that these bands and this kind of music is prefered in the Gothic scene, but don't refer to Gothic as just a music genre.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

i agree with ulrik.... sure, some music can be referred to as "goth," but goth is hardly simply a music genre. 

A (very) small sample of my personal recommendations for industrial artists:

:wumpscut:
vnv nation
apoptygma berzerk
covenant
kmfdm



if anyone is in the Philly or New York areas when I am, let me know! We can go goth clubbing or catch the next drac ball.... hehe..... woohoo!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

lol 
In that case all I need to do to listen to gothic is search my CDs and find all these bands ;-)

I like rammstein, KFMDM and prodigy  -- not all their songs but some  .. 

so ulrik do u dress up, or live like it ?  The people I know in the UK live like it, the piercieings, the clothes, the hair do   Its like something out of the 80s, reminds me of punk.



Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

i do i do! lol..... well, dress like it, live like it, and i used to have crimson-red highlighted hair. no piercings for me tho..... this all flies really well at my catholic, abercrombie and fitch-cetric university..... oh well..... we're people too dammit....

i just realized i wasn't asked, but i answered anyway... oh well, it's something to do instead of studying...


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

tismey - Hey mate. Sounds like you had a ball at the awards with the kisses and all. No wonder you're feeling a bit knackered. Let ME pour you a big mug coffee for once.
I'll have to be honest with you. I have to consciously remember it's tismey and not timsey. I tend to associate the name with an outlandish character form the TV series South Park. Don't be offended.


I'll have to agree with all of you; ulrik, unlearnthetruth, and Jadey. There is a strong subculture that broods around goth but this can be said with most genres of music. There will always be a tendency to label or group music for identity purposes and people need that. Some people are more "in to" the genre than others, but I think it would be correct to say it is a genre and correct to say it's more than that as well.
Could we all agree on that at least?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

alright, i'll agree to that  

i think i'll make myself some coffee, i have a 20 minute walk to class ahead of me, and i'd like to not fall asleep during it... (the walk or the class)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 21, 2002)

What about all these people who are copyrightprotected? Even a garbageman can think he is a popstar when he keeps paying for everything he makes. It is based on quantity not quality.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 21, 2002)

You could say the same thing about modern punk. There are lots of people who dress to fit the whole skater/punk scene and take on the values of that scene as their own, then there are those that enjoy the music and don't care if their values/outfits match the look of it all.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

also very true Jadey. I've also met some people who dress the scene but hate the music, so it really can go either way.

hey... where's ed these days?

oooh i almost forgot... i finally found sushi   i'm happy now


----------



## Klink (Feb 21, 2002)

Herve I'm not quite sure what your getting at.  
Are you saying the popularity of a certain 'type' of music is what makes it categorized in some sort of genre or style? I would say yes then. Did I say something to appose a view like that? 


That's so true Jadey & truth. I find it very interesting how and why poeple listen to and identify with music. I think there's a small statement to be said about a persons character in those terms.

What happened, we lost ulrick?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

Is this a music thread or a bar???


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

it's a typical bar discussion


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 21, 2002)

There will be a huge presentation of the new iMac in Belgium. Everything is prepared. It will be something very important for Apple Computer to increase sales. It is exactly the same as with the imac. Then the slogan was "Hello Again", it's now "Think Different". You see it everywhere.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

lol...something just came to mind...

"GOTHIC....DOESN'T.....EXIST!....THANK YOU!"
- scooter


lol


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

scooter as in age of love scooter?

hrm.... it would appear the email servers have gone down again..... i love it when this happens...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

For an example:
I love punk music.  I dont dress up like the typical punk.  But I do feel out of place when I go to a punk concert... I end up being the only one not dressed up.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *For an example:
> I love punk music.  I dont dress up like the typical punk.  But I do feel out of place when I go to a punk concert... I end up being the only one not dressed up. *




hehehe... funny. Same here.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 21, 2002)

Apple
iMac G4 Combo 

EIND FEBRUARI 2002 VERKRIJGBAAR

Vier jaar geleden heeft Apple de eerste iMac geïntroduceerd. Hierdoor zijn we niet alleen anders gaan werken met computers, maar ook anders gaan denken over technologie. Sommigen vinden zelfs dat iMac de wereld heeft veranderd. Zes miljoen iMacs later doet Apple dat weer. 
  Systeem MacOS 
MacOS X 



De nieuwe iMac is ontworpen rondom een verbluffend 15-inch flat-panel LCD-scherm, dat helderder, scherper en rustiger voor je ogen is dan de conventionele CRT-beeldschermen. En in plaats van je nek, schouders en rug aan te passen aan de positie van je computer, zet je het beeldscherm van de nieuwe iMac in één beweging in de gewenste stand. In de ultracompacte voet met een diameter van slechts 27 cm huist één van de snelste iMac ooit, met een razendsnelle 700-MHz G4-processor die geen enkele moeite heeft met zelfs de meest veeleisende programma's. En met de revolutionaire SuperDrive brand je je zelfgemaakte cd's en dvd's. Kortom, de nieuwe iMac is zijn tijd ver vooruit, net zoals zijn voorganger dat was. 

Technische specificaties:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 15-inch TFT flat Panel
 700-MHz PowerPC G4
 256 KB L2-cache (op 700 MHz)
 256 MB SDRAM
 40 GB Ultra ATA-schijf
 Dvd/cd-rw-speler
 NVIDIA GeForce2 MX
 10/100BASE-T Ethernet
 Interne 56K-modem
 Vijf USB-poorten
 Twee FireWire-poorten
 Apple Pro Speakers 










prijs  2.176,78 
87.811 bef 






Taal :  FR NL  
Waarborg :  1 jaar 

Levering :
meer info  enkel per
transporteur  

Levertermijn :
meer info  Normaal binnen
de 7 dagen*  




* vanaf inning van uw betalling


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

the age of love is one of their songs ;-)

How much is the fish?
F*ck the millenium
faster harder scooter
RAMP (the logic song)

and more are done by scooter 


Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

Hey Greg - thanks for asking about me. I've just benn puttering around in the back room and following all the conversations and loving it. Every bar manager loves it when the place starts to get some regulars and things get rocking. It is simply gratifing to see so many wonderful people hanging out and enjoying Herve's. and like Ulrik said, these are just typical bar conversations - precisely what i had hoped for when i opened this humble establishment. so i guess i have just been observing a little and feeling ok about myself as a result. Thanks to all for joining me here and making macosx.com feel just a little bit more like a real neighborhood.  

besides i've been waiting for more answers to my Lazyboy question but everybody is ignoring me. (gee, this really is like real life conversations)

i've also been following this conversation about music cultures with some amusement. For me this phenomenon relates to being a Dead Head. and I can't recall how many times i have talked with people about what a _real_ Dead head is. Do you have to wear the costume and live the lifestyle to be included? For me the answer has always been no. but for others they are very picky about who they trust based upon these kinds of appearances. seems just as artificail and phony to me as companies that insist you wear a suit and tie to be successful with them.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

so ed will you dress up as a dead head and pose for teh bar customers ?  hehehe


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> the age of love is one of their songs ;-)
> 
> How much is the fish?
> F*ck the millenium
> ...



yup, thats what i thought, just wanted to make sure we were talking the same scooter. heh



> Hey Greg - thanks for asking about me. I've just benn puttering around in the back room and following all the conversations and loving it.



no problem, i was beginning to wonder why our esteemed manager disappeared for a while! what was the question about the lazyboy again?

i've also noticed that people don't respect you or consider you a "true fan" if you don't dress the part. IMHO, that's the silliest thing i've ever heard, but hey... people are strange...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

yeah, there are many people who judge by how you look, especially when it comes to "beeing part of something". Be it a fanclub of a sports team or follower of a music genre. Then again I never cared about such people!
I would never judge somebody by that. I know people who walk around in normal clothes and are the wildest, "leftest" (if this makes any sense to non-german people) punkers in the world, then again I saw people dressing up in black leather, wearing spikes and everything and on the next day, they listen to Britney Spears again, only that the night before they where part of the "scene"....


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

> I saw people dressing up in black leather, wearing spikes and everything and on the next day, they listen to Britney Spears again, only that the night before they where part of the "scene"....



and why shouldn't they? Why shouldn't people be able to enjoy all the different joys of life? Why do some people consider being multifaceted some sort of sin? I consider my self a Dead Head, a Parrot Head and a Metal Head. And when i am participating in any of those environments i normally look the part or just don't give a f**k what people think. But many members of any of those 'scenes' would be mighty perplexed if they knew I was into the others. I just see it as not being pigeonholed int what I can enjoy and what I can't. the problem with any 'scene' is that it often promotes exclusion along with inclusion.

just a tangent point here to illustrate - after the Dead would play, most people out in the parking lot would be continuing to listen to them on their tape players and such. I normally put on something very different. When questioneed about it, i always asked people if they thought the Dead went home and listened to themselves for hours after a show? I already knew that Jerry was a big Dire Straits fan along with lots of country western and bluegrass. The band didn't dress like their fans and i always found this to be amusing. 

I think people just like to perpetuate their own personal myths, and group myths have even stronger holds on people who need some sort of sense of belonging - a basic human instinct of sorts.

and btw, one of the best concerts i ever saw was Donny Osmond. It absolutely shocked me.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

You got me wrong on this one! I have no problem with these guys. Actually, I ment it the other way round. As I said, i would never judge somebody on how they look because there are people who like it go out in black once in a week. It is not a reflection of their inner feelings, it is just that they like it. They like it to be once in a while "dark", listen do music most people refer as depressing. On the very next day, they are a completely different kind of person. I don't blame them, all I wanted to say it that you shouldn't judge them by first look!

And, to translate this into the other direction, don't judge a "scene" but what some individuals do. If I am asked here in the forum by Alexandert if I pray to Satan because I consider myself a follower of the gothic lifestyle, because I am wearing black all day, because I listen to this music and because I like to go into such clubs, I am already considered as somebody who prays to Satan only because he once saw maybe a TV show about Satanists and saw how they dress up.

You got me a bit wrong here, Ed, maybe I also wasn't able to express myself correctly, don't forget, it's a foreign language for me I have to communicate in here 

Hopefully I got things right with this post...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> I am already considered as somebody who prays to Satan only because he once saw maybe a TV show about Satanists and saw how they dress up.



ugh i get accused of being satanic all the time. it's so ridiculous. when did dressing in black and/or listening to industrial or metal music make people satanic?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

ask Alexandert


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> ask Alexandert



ah yeah i saw that earlier... i only know very little german, so i wasn't entirely sure what was going on, but i figured as much. *shrugs*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 21, 2002)

sorry to break up the swing of things... but i was in the back on my cell phone for so long, i don't remember getting any of my food!

can I please have my meal?

battered & fried calamari along with battered and fried shrimp!
with some Orange & Cream soda...

thanks!

*Topic 1:*
i like any type of music as long as it sounds good to me, be it Britney Spears, Blink 182, Disturbed, Staind, Nickelback, Fabolous, Eminem, Dr. Dre, Foo Fighters, Cake, The Strokes, NSYNC (god only knows why I actually enjoy that "pop" song...), Backstreet Boys (damn that "drowning" song... the music is just too phat... the voices could go though)...

I never really play the part of either one of those fan bases... i do go for that "fred durst look" with the baggy khaki's and big shirt with the backwards cap, which is what I usually go as.... i never go too far away from that look...

i listen to punk rock, alternative, popular, pop rock, rap, hip-hop, R&B, anything really, but I never go to far with my style... i never obcess with any specific genre...

*Topic 2:*
in my opinion, gothic or goth is not really a genre, just a "way of life" that people portray... i've got many friends that look like they are the most goth people and listen to the worst music everyone else has ever heard, but being alone with a group, they express many more traits that you really wouldn't expect...

one is a huge sports fan, but never plays sports
one is a huge christina aguilera fan, but listens to some of the most extreme music i've ever heard....
one is a big fan of comedy, but you wouldn't expect it if you'd look at him...

That's my 50 cents (inflation on the internet is worse than in real life! damnit!)


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

he he

I understood you the first time Ulrik. I wasn't arguing with you, but with those people (and you know they exist) who do see that as some kind of hypocracy or something. I was really just expanding on your statement. Your english is perfect, don't worry about that.

so that's what Alexandert was asking with the Satan post.  Well I have a little insight into this one as well. again you said it quite clearly but i will expand.

I am a pagan. many people believe that is the same as a satanist. but in fact i don't even believe in satan, much less worship him. There are a lot of young pagans today who are also goths. I know several of these 'kids' and have watched them grow up. they are still the same great people they have always been. very loving, caring souls who are looking for magic in the world and in their lives. but they wear their pentagrams along with their dark clothes and people freak. It is like they do with mac users. they know so little, all they can do is be afraid and criticize. 

I also think the whole 'darkness' of the goth scene is a natural compensation for all the 'white light' of the new age craze. The fact is that we all possess both energies and need to have them in balance. goths are just helping to bring back the balance and I appreciate that. (bet you didn't know that's what you were doing )

awhile back i had a rather good online discussion with a guy who wrote a book about embracing the darkness in magic. After clarrifying some symantics and the potential abuses inherent in any extreme, we found we were very much on the same page. I look forward to buying and reading his entire book when i get out of school and have time for such. btw - he also was willing to admit to me that upon proof reading some of the things i expressed concern about, that he expects to put more clarification into them in future books and his website discussions. but many pagans my age would never get past his blue hair and goth clothes to understand where he is really coming from. and i can just imagine how the muggles (mundanes)react to him


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

sorry about that BB, i really meant to bring your order out a few posts ago. It might be a little cold by now, if so i'll reheat it for you. I just got a little carried away back there.

so go right ahead and get to work remodeling the kitchen. remember - whoever suggests it, gets to do it 

and to repeat my Lazyboy question - do those of you outside of the USA know what a Lazyboy is? or have you thought i was resting on some slacker 12 yo kid?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

hey, just yesterday at the club I had the a similar discussion with my GF. we talked about in what we believe and in what not (good to know my GF and me share the same "belief").

First things first, I don't believe in god. Neither do I believe in Satan. Both are very logical things for me! Everyone of us, including myself, sometimes says stuff like "why me?" or "damn I was lucky". So from time to time, without knowing it, we silently admit that we refer to a higher force when we can't explain something. This isn't really any proof that we belief in it, I think it just shows a human instinct to explain things we can't understand or meassure with "higher forces". For me, it is only logical that if this instinct exists, which I think it does, people start to agree on these "higher instances", and over hundreds of years, this idea of a higher instance guiding, or lets say influencing our life manifests in one or more gods, or in the power of nature or in whatever you like to call it. I don't say that this is wrong. I don't say they don't exist. I, for myself, refuse to believe in them, to somehow take away the control over my own life. This is a personal opinion, not a statement about the existence of them. You know, people tend to fight about the word "soul". Some say living beeing have a soul, other say "bullshit, just chemical reactions". Well, sure, the human body only consists of chemical reactions, every decision we make, every feeling we bare, all the fun we have, that's all chemical reaction between different kinds of cells, but why shouldn't I refer to this "system" as a soul? This is what destincts as! I, for one, think that the "truth" is neither the one nor the other, nor between it, but both of it.
Same goes for religious believe! If god doesn't exist, would it still be bad to believe in him? The faith in god gives people strength. Who knows, maybe the believe in Satan gives other people strength. Other people, like the Taliban, enslave a country in the name of religion.
Religion (or the lack of it) is something so completely personal that you just can't argue about it, still people do it! 


Well, actually I just wanted to say that I don't believe in god, but after this rather long post, I think people might catch my drift


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

very well said ulrik. I have to say I agree. I'd expand and say more, but you seem to have said everything I would have... so... hmm... well i'm out of things to say!


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

that sounds like a very buddhist perspective - there may or may not be a God or Gods. It really doesn't matter. what does matter is living the best you can and doing what you need to do in this world (or this life as the case might be) in order to get thru it. Worrying about other worlds than this one is best left to when and if you reach those other worlds.

Me, I believe in a higher power. and for me it just makes more sense to give it identity. aand i am comfortable with the idea of many identities, each relating to a particular aspect. the idea of God to me is like trying to hold a cloud in your hand. the idea of Gods and Goddesses just makes this higher power a little more tangible to me. I feel a more personal relationship as a result.

so Ulrik, do you know what a Laz-y-boy is? (correct spelling now)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Heaven is just an excuse for people to F_uck up in this world.  they plan for the future too much... they think that heaven is where they will end up... so they can crap on this world.  Do you guys know what I am talking about?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> that sounds like a very buddhist perspective - there may or may not be a God or Gods. It really doesn't matter. what does matter is living the best you can and doing what you need to do in this world (or this life as the case might be) in order to get thru it. Worrying about other worlds than this one is best left to when and if you reach those other worlds.



Uhm, yes and no. How you just described it is nearly 100% like Kirkegaard describes the asthetic person. If you don't know Kirkegaard, check him out, he has some very interesting points. If you know him, I would consider myself one step behind the asthetic status, realizing my own past and future, realizing I have the responsibility for them.



> Me, I believe in a higher power. and for me it just makes more sense to give it identity. aand i am comfortable with the idea of many identities, each relating to a particular aspect. the idea of God to me is like trying to hold a cloud in your hand. the idea of Gods and Goddesses just makes this higher power a little more tangible to me. I feel a more personal relationship as a result.
> 
> so Ulrik, do you know what a Laz-y-boy is? (correct spelling now)



Well, if by laz-y-boy you mean those really annoying small flies which come to you in summer, which fly over you all night, sting you whenever a blank piece of fleshs shows up, trying to catch some gently, cool air to cool down from the hot-as-hell summer night, if you mean these little creatures which should be extinct instead of all those really cool animals, if you mean them, then I know what you mean by laz-y-boy, and oh damnit, I hate them.

But I think you mean something completely different.

Well, I am not a genius, but the wordcombination "lazyboy" somehow gives me the idea of a boy who is lazy...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Heaven is just an excuse for people to F_uck up in this world.  they plan for the future too much... they think that heaven is where they will end up... so they can crap on this world.  Do you guys know what I am talking about? *



Yes, but, do you know what we are talking about? Just a question...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

I don't mean to change the subject, but I need to comment on what I'm seeing right now. On FOX currently (8:00pm) is the "Glutton Bowl."

People are competing to eat as much as possible. 

This makes me very upset about a few things.

1. It's a good thing they have 2 tons or whatever of eggs on screen right now, that will all go to waste. Especially since people are starving elsewhere in the world. 
2. At least this clears up why the rest of the world mocks America for it's grotesque excess.

Ugh..... society.....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

ugh.... now they're eating butter. whole sticks of butter. butter. what the f is this world coming to?!?!?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *I don't mean to change the subject, but I need to comment on what I'm seeing right now. On FOX currently (8:00pm) is the "Glutton Bowl."
> 
> People are competing to eat as much as possible.
> ...




First of all, FOX has an endless supply of crap!
society is evil...
About the food... I know this sounds evil... but we should let some people die from starvation.  over-population is a HUGE problem in this world.  

Go read the book Ishmael.  Great book.  anyone ever read it?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

which just reminds me of the "gluttony"-murder in the movie "seven"....that was nasty....


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *which just reminds me of the "gluttony"-murder in the movie "seven"....that was nasty.... *




are you trying to make me puke !?!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

Apparently a man who refers to himself as "Moses" is the worlds greatest Butter eating champion. Now i remember why i don't watch tv


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes... TV is just a bad thing... when I was younger  I watched about 2 hours of T.V every night.  maybe even more than that.  but... I might watch 30 min at the most these days.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

tongues...... whole...... beef..... tongues......


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Not as bad as that stupid ass show "Fear factor".  Buffulo testies... (how the heck do you spell bufullo, buffolo, bufullo, buffollo, WTF !!!!)

THEY ATE "cow" BALLS !!!!!!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You mean that serious?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Go read Ishmael.

Yes... I am serious.  Man-kind will kill the world.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Man thinks he owns the world... that is was made for him.  It is in the bible...  people think they own this place.  they don't.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Dont mind him.  I think he's crazy.  Give him a book and a new idea... he will run with it.   Ishmael??? Isn't that about a talking monkey... much knowledge can be obtained from that.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Why don't you read the damn book first before you talk smack you mother [*****]


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

Buffalo


Ulrik -I have read a little Kierkegaard from his journals mostly. Some of his thoughts are quite profound. others are pretty boring. He is one of those authors that i wish i knew German to be able to read in their native tongue. so much seems to get convoluted and lose its rythm when translated. I read him for my 'Existential Psychology' class a couple of years ago.

Now, about TV. the thing is that i am sure there are other programs on. so the real telling thing is that you find yourself so engrossed in this gluttony thing when you could switch to something wlse. 

of course the Olympics are sooo boring


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Doesnt anyone else think over population is a huge problem?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> Now, about TV. the thing is that i am sure there are other programs on. so the real telling thing is that you find yourself so engrossed in this gluttony thing when you could switch to something wlse.



hey.... don't go using your logic on me! 

well the reason this mess is on to begin with is due to my roommate

excuses excuses i know... 

i just find it terribly offensive how they just wasted "over 1000 pounds of hotdogs"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

hotdogs?  eeeeewwwwwwwwww... gross... that crap should all be thrown out anyway.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

ugh i give up. once i find my headphone i'm going and chilling in a corner with my guitar.


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

ok, so if Ulrik doesn't know what a Laz -y-boy is then it must be a north american brand and unknown in other parts of the world. I have attached a pic of one here. I just wish they all came with the blond.  

sort of like kleenex is often used to mean tissues, Lazyboy is often used to mean a recliner.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

can you remind me why you are talking about chairs?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *can you remind me why you are talking about chairs? *



the laz-y-boy issue has been being discussed since before the goth/music one. It keeps making cameo appearances here and there throughout the discussions


----------



## ulrik (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Ulrik -I have read a little Kierkegaard from his journals mostly. Some of his thoughts are quite profound. others are pretty boring. He is one of those authors that i wish i knew German to be able to read in their native tongue. so much seems to get convoluted and lose its rythm when translated. I read him for my 'Existential Psychology' class a couple of years ago.
> *



I admit that he isn't that entertaining, I also find him boring, but nonetheless the logic he puts behind his statements impressed me....his whole construct of the three states an individual can live in....I found it very interesting, but as you said, the way he presents it is rather boring...even in German


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2002)

I think a lot of you guys a getting a little hung up on things that don't really matter. We haven't got "overpopulation", we've got "under-resources" - the solution is not to wipe out half the world's population, but rather to find ways to make the food, energy, recycling and resources stretch twice as far. No matter what we do, people will always want to push the envelope a little more than the ideal, and we just have to do our best to make things work out okay for everyone.

It's like, when people say to me "That guy gets 8 million a year, isn't that evil? When there are people out there starving?" And I get to thinking; well, he probably has a big expensive house that took about thirty people to build, who needed the work to live. He probably buys a lot of products and services that keep people in work. And even if he just put it all in some bank and didn't touch it, it wouldn't really hurt anyone that he has that money, would it?
It's when people start using their money and influence to make life miserable for others - eg: by dealing drugs, stirring up wars and exploiting the environment - that they start hurting people.

Oh, well, that's my thinking.

And, BTW, isn't a lazy-boy a kind of big comfy chair for couch-potatoes?


----------



## edX (Feb 21, 2002)

Ulrik - Kierkegaard was an exceptional mind. So what about Buber and Heidegger, are they any better in German?  I would think Buber would have to be!!    I and thou is one of the most profound mystical works disguised as a philosophy that i have ever read.

I tend to agee with Symphonix on this resources issue. However i will admit that Nummi's point of view is more often the reality in some parts of the world. 

about couch potatoes -

"Call any vegetable
Call it by name
You gotta call one today
When you get off the train
Call any vegetable
And the chances are good
Yeah-eh-hey, the vegetable will respond to you"
-Frank Zappa

time to go eat real food and then watch some olympics


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Well here comes my opinion... not that anyone pays any sort of attention to what I say now anyway...but here is goes.

Over poplulation... There are many people in this world that, sorry to say, dont deserve the air they breathe.  You have your druggies who get little kids hooked on drugs, your drunks who kill and rape people... and get away with it, and you got your criminals who kill, rape, destroy, etc... and just because they plead guilty... we can't kill them.
Too much sh*t... The US is horrible in the amount of garbage it produces.  We will eventually kill off all natural habitats of every type of animal and fill it with garbage.  Which is another thing....
Mass detruction of tree... doesn't anyone understand that after you cut down the last tree, WE WILL DIE!  Where I live they are cutting down the biggest section of wooded area left to build a housing development and some stores.  Grrrrr....  Im not exactaly a activist, which maybe I should consider, but these people piss me off.  They are too concerned with money and material possesions.  I agree... buisness is evil... we will kill ourselves... and it will be too late when we finally figure out what we have done.

Whew... my hand hurt.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 21, 2002)

Whats that old American native saying?

_When you have cut down the last tree,
Then you will discover,
That you cannot eat money._


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2002)

I am back 

Caaaann you smeeeellll, what the admiral is cooking ?

well actually you can't cause I ain't cooking...where is teh cook in this place ?   -- I need some friend calamari, and a glass of white wine to go with that ;-)


I caught scenes of that gluton this and it was just disgusting...tongues and brains ???? I almost threw up 


As for goths... nothing against them.  Heck I used to work with them ;-).  It's important not to judge by appearance.  Your first "encounter" with something is usually what shapes your understanding of that something for teh most part (right Ed ?) -- my first encounter was that of indifference, just work, so I am cool... it would be hilarious though to see goths in full regalia listening to speaks.  Somehow the image doesn't fit ;-)


oh alex btw, I found the lyrics to made in Germany 

Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 21, 2002)

LA-Z-BOY 

ed... that's the correct spelling...

http://www.la-z-boy.com/

and thanks for the food... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! i had to reheat it myself, but it was well worth it!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 21, 2002)

So the topic just kept changing...

Though of about 30 responses, but nothing seems to fit anymore.

I'll leave you with this. 

Cheeseburger in paradise....


----------



## Jadey (Feb 22, 2002)

I once had a cheeseburger in Antigua. That qualifies. What's the best place you've visited? Here are some cool places I've been to:

Canada 
USA
Japan
Hong Kong (under British rule)
India (overpopulated!) 
Sri Lanka
England (3 times)
France
Russia
Ukraine
Denmark
Antigua (2 times)
St. Lucia (2 times)
Barbados
Provo Turks & Caicos Islands

Coolest place I've been and didn't know it: Saudi Arabia.

And to tie it in with meals, I've had: chicken kiev in Kiev, Kentucky Fried Chicken in Kentucky and nanimo bars in Nanimo (BC)


----------



## Klink (Feb 22, 2002)

Places I visited:


























And now for something completely different!
.               .                     .                .                 .
(you can't see my Cleese 'funny walk' can you?)

Can you eat wonton's for breakfast?


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

Phil - would you like that with pickles and onions and everything nice? 

BB - thanks for making the La-z-boy thing clear. and in type i can read without my glasses.  What would i do without you?

Other countries I have visited:

Mexico

Mexico

Mexico again

went back to Mexico

I've been to Catalina Island a few times. does that count?

Mexico

when i was younger i could eat the food there and not get sick. now i am very careful where and what i eat there.

Jadey - we're just jealous


----------



## Klink (Feb 22, 2002)

a-woooops.
forgot a couple of emo's there.


There, that's better.

Hope you have a sense of humor Jadey?


----------



## tismey (Feb 22, 2002)

Spend the day asleep, and look what happens... 5 pages of religion, overpopulation, music, and chairs.

My 2 pennorth...

I listen to hip-hop but don't dress as a b-boy, I listen to DC hardcore but I don't have tattoos and a skinhead (I do have quite short hair though), I've never believed in wearing my musical affiliation on my sleeve, or my t-shirt, in the same way I won't wear label clothes that use my body as free advertising. I don't want people to be able to look at me and know how much my shirt cost, where I bought it, or which sweatshop it was probably manufactured in. Apart from which, if I was to try and dress for all the kinds of music I like, I'd look really silly.

Is a Lazyboy like the chair that Frasier's Dad has?

I'm making some Bloody Marys. Any takers?


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes, Frazier's dad (Marty) has a La-z-boy style chair. what a great example!! 

so Tismey, tell us more specifically what you did at the Brits. I saw a short clip on tv of some slinky woman wearing a less than mini silver dress singing on stage. It looked like quite the affair to be at. 

I'm not much one to wear label clothes but i do wear lots of rock t shirts. but rarely will i wear an artist's shirt to their show. I tend to wear them places where they are different rather than as some kind of identifier that i fit in. It can be fun sometimes as you end up meeting other people who like the band as well. Sports and university clothes are also good conversation starters.



> Spend the day asleep, and look what happens... 5 pages of religion, overpopulation, music, and chairs.



so what did you expect in a bar?  

(this thread is moving rather quickly now. i expect we will pass the cuss thread in a couple of months at this rate )


----------



## tismey (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so Tismey, tell us more specifically what you did at the Brits.*


I drank an awful lot. I craned my neck to get a view of the stage from our shitty seats, and then my colleagues and I snuck past secuity at the end to get down to where the beautiful people sit. I stole some wine off someone semi-famous's table and staggered around drunkenly harrassing celebrities, in the process getting theaforementioned kisses. I also apparently stood right next to the lovely Danniii Minogue without noticeing her, and totally missed my chance to make a tit of myself in front of her, which was gutting. I then went to the aftershow party, where I got in an argument with a bouncer, and then insulted Frank Skinner, who had been hosting the show. THen I went back to the hotel and passed out.
*



			I saw a short clip on tv of some slinky woman wearing a less than mini silver dress singing on stage.
		
Click to expand...

*Ahhh, the gorgeous kylie... Didn't even get within shouting distance of her, unfortunately...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

Places that I have visited

- Greece (all of it )

- Italy (small part, little time)

- swizzerland (small part, little time)

- GErmany (small part, little time)

- Canada (just from quebec to toronto )

- USA ( MA and NY, and a little of ME, VT,RI and CT)

- Bulrgaria (I think it was close to Sofia )




ok bartender, my morning coffee and my cookies please ;-) -- it's friday! 


Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 22, 2002)

The (popular) places I have  never visited...

Antarktis,
Arktis..........................Yeah thats it!

Ok....... not every single state of the USA but many!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Canada... California... North Carolina...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

I went to Bermuda. Beautiful water, some nice caves, and ginger beer!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh yeah... I have been to Hawaii... I forgot about that.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been to Mexico too. I went to Playa Del Carmen. Had a great time. Note: at all but the first two countries I listed, I didn't see any laz-y-boys!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

so u are saying they were all labor-ious-boys ?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually, I only red Heidegger, but that was a long time ago, and I also can't remember his scripts that well...

Where I have been in my life:
Canada
Spain
Portugal
France
Swizz
Austria
Czech Republic
Italy
Greece
Luxembourg


----------



## tismey (Feb 22, 2002)

I lived in Paris for a year, and try to get back there as often as possible. I went to Brazil for Christmas about 7 years ago, and I have briefy visited Germany and Holland with school, but that was SOOO long ago I can't really remember owt about it...


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 22, 2002)

attach file


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

LOL!   Wait... no... I dont get it.  What are those little creatures?   Nummi isnt going to be very happy if those are what I think they are.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

GAH! Ahhh! Mwahahahah! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

dang kylie looks so good I could just eat her  hjahahaha 

btw herve it's kylie not kaylee


----------



## tismey (Feb 22, 2002)

And it's tismey not timsey.

but I laughed so hard at that. That's brilliant...

Herve's drinks are on me tonight!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 22, 2002)

hey! when's tibook.co.uk gonna be done?

need any help?

Places I've Been -


Umm...


Washington, DC
St. Louis, MO
and Austin, TX
and Orlando, FL
nowhere out of the USA...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 22, 2002)

and ed.... i can't stop thinking of seeing this when i come up for MWSF 2003...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 22, 2002)

yay it's finally the weekend. that means... well... nothing really, but at least i don't have any classes. I think i'll go find my Dream Theater CDs and go somewhere secluded... oh wait... i have no where to go... heh.... How much will a double espresso set me back bartender?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

well.. I am supposed to be doing computer science homeowork but what am I doing ?  I am listening to music and chatting with a sort of X (or would be gf) trying to solve her life problems....

Ed...should I be paid for counseling or is that illegal ? 


Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 22, 2002)

ex girlfriends and their problems are what made me decide to change my major to psychology. I figure, I deal with crazy people all the time, friends, family, i might as well start getting paid for it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 22, 2002)

As deniro said in "analyze this" -- "freud is a sick son of a b*tch" lol 

Music is my way of dealing with things  -- psychology...don't need it, been playing doc with my immediate circle since I cant remember when  -- in my opinion people look for a quick fix, a panache, but there is none, for change needs to come from within in order for fundemental changes to take place and for one to feel better - and people most of the time are unwilling, or reluctant to make the commitment to look at things differently.

*sigh*  --- women 


admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

touche' testuser - i burst out laughing out loud when i read that 
i think you are right, it must have been the glasses. so can i say it's the hat? 

BB - better watch it with that bud, or i will cast a bad mojo mumbo jumbo spell on you and you be middle aged before you get a mac 

(it's ok, i have no false pride and being seen like that is a good "shame exercise"  - besides i kinda like being the local wizard of od. btw - i am wearing that robe as i type this )

Tolya - that would probably be illegal but check your state's law. some states do allow unlicensed therapists. you just can't refer to yourself as any type of licensed professional. 

so Timsey, (he he) i mean kismey, no wait  - don't kis me.  TISMEY, it sounds like you had a good time. thanks for the details of your adventures. it sounds much more exciting than just saying you put on a suit and went and got kissed.  and hey, you managed to piss somebody off all by yourself. you didn't need klink or me to help. We are proud of you 

so Greg, you got plans to go to grad school?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 23, 2002)

Psychiatric Help - 5 cents
The doctor is in


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

ok symphonix, you can put up a flyer but you are going to have to see clients elsewhere. no actual professional help allowed in Herve's. amateur's only please. 

of course medicinal help is always found at the bar. Tismey is very good at medicating.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

Hmmm...what if I refer to myself as "The Totally unlicenced professional listened and then give you my hnste opinion and evaluation" Admiral kind of therapist ? ;-)


That should definatelly be ok with MA law  I am being totaly truthful about what I do, thus no fraud hehehehe 


Its saturday... I have to go out today and get a...**cringe** C bible for reference, but then for fun I am going to teh virgin megastore   I seriously hope tehy have some euro music cause I wanna buy  -- I am also gonna do some CS HW ... no slacking off 

Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Psychiatric Help - 5 cents
> The doctor is in  *



*Hands over 5 cents*

I feel like an outcast of society.  Why is that? What should I do to fix my problem?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so Greg, you got plans to go to grad school?*



hopefully... if i ever get out of here alive. the "core required" classes are so ridiculous it's not even funny. I do eventually want to do some clinical psychiatry and set up a practice, so I'm guessing grad school is a necessity...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *
> I feel like an outcast of society.  Why is that? What should I do to fix my problem?
> *



*takes the 5 cents*

euthanasia... just joking.


----------



## ksv (Feb 23, 2002)

Ahm, finally back, after exerimenting with 2 ethernet cards and NAT for two days. Conclution: The OS X beta driver for the 2nd ethernet card is corrupt, it stops data transfers while they are in progress, and messes things up... Asanté next... 
Any news here? Does anyone want a "ksv speciale" non-alcoholic drink? 
BTW, for those of you who didn't know, Mac OS X 10.1.3 is compatible with old Yamaha burners, yahoo! Finally I can burn CDs in OS X  Classic is dead...

Have to go and feed my neighbours rabbits now, I'm watching them while they're away this weekend. Funny animals


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Does anyone want a "ksv speciale" non-alcoholic drink? *



what exactly goes into one of these?

eh.. who cares.. sign me up!


----------



## ksv (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *
> 
> what exactly goes into one of these?
> ...



I think I described the recipe 37 pages earlier or something


----------



## ulrik (Feb 23, 2002)

anybody seen that shooting star?


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

what shooting star?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 23, 2002)

Deeznuts: You feel like an outcast of society because you don't quite fit the mold that people expect. Everybody has ideas of what you *should* be like. Your parents say you should be one way, your friends say you should be another, and then the media adds another bunch of conflicting messages.

First, you gotta admit to yourself that you can't please everyone no matter how hard you try. Then, you can free yourself up to decide what is important to you and how you want to set your values, and remember that you can always change these. I used to give a damn about my career, until it started to get in the way of my moral and social beliefs, so I bumped it back and now make the well being of my family and friends my number one priority.

Remember, you are not an outcast here, and if you are an outcast anywhere it is because you're not willing to fit somebody's ideal of what you should be. So, you get two choices in life: become a clone, or be yourself. Sometimes being yourself is a lot harder to do, but you will be admired for it.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Deeznuts: You feel like an outcast of society because you don't quite fit the mold that people expect. Everybody has ideas of what you should be like. Your parents say you should be one way, your friends say you should be another, and then the media adds another bunch of conflicting messages.
> 
> First, you gotta admit to yourself that you can't please everyone no matter how hard you try. Then, you can free yourself up to decide what is important to you and how you want to set your values, and remember that you can always change these. I used to give a damn about my career, until it started to get in the way of my moral and social beliefs, so I bumped it back and now make the well being of my family and friends my number one priority.
> ...



excellently stated!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey ksv, your avatar reminds of a boy who went to school with me:

He once kicked the ball in a soccer game against a wall (real hard), and it smashed back right into his face.
He turned 90 degrees around the middle of his body (Head going down, feet going up) from the impact and fell hard on the floor.
Oh, how we laughed!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 23, 2002)

hey I am back 
well taking a break from coding 

lets seee...a few points 

1) the virgin megastore in boston rocks   It;s been a while since I saw that many imports  (kylie sure looks nice ;-)  )

2) I couldnt find the stupid C bible   I found one for C, C++ and C#   did not buy it...too big and it cost $60 

3) where is my drink ??? I am taking my place at the DJ booth ;-)



Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *what shooting star? *



Over there, left of the bright, big one....already gone....


----------



## tismey (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *hey! when's tibook.co.uk gonna be done?
> need any help?
> *


Now, there's a question... When I get around to figuring out exactly what the hell I want to put there, I guess. I've got a vague idea of look and feel, but then I have couple of other vague projects demanding my time and energy as well... I also keep deciding that I need to learn more stuff and rewrite things, and so on. But now I don't have to put in relationship time, progress might improve. thanks for the offer of help, BB, but at the moment, it's kind of a thing I need to sort out myself. Keeps me off the streets...

BTW, been at a party making some mean cocktails and watching "Cocktail". I brought left-over Long Island Ice Teas, and some Tequila Sunrise. They're at the end of the bar. Help yourselves, but please donate to the  charity box...

Hey Tigger. I once tripped over a stationary football and knocked myself out, and it din't do meeeee anyyy haaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrmmmm,....


----------



## tismey (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Music is my way of dealing with things
> *


Gentleman, by the Afghan Whigs. A record that's seen me through more breakups than ANY of my best friends. In fact, the last 3 Afghan Whigs albums are catharsis made flesh (or vinyl, or whatever CDs are made out of)


----------



## hazmat (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> Gentleman, by the Afghan Whigs. A record that's seen me through more breakups than ANY of my best friends. In fact, the last 3 Afghan Whigs albums are catharsis made flesh (or vinyl, or whatever CDs are made out of) *



I love the Afghan Whigs.  Seen them a few times.  Great live band.  Gentlemen seems to be way high on people's favorite Afghan Whigs albums, but for some reason not mine.  I prefer Up In It.  And 1965 totally blew me away.  Do you have Big Top Halloween?  One of my favorite albums to listen to at work (when I was working, that is) is the What Jail Is Like EP.  Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

> Remember, you are not an outcast here, and if you are an outcast anywhere it is because you're not willing to fit somebody's ideal of what you should be. So, you get two choices in life: become a clone, or be yourself. Sometimes being yourself is a lot harder to do, but you will be admired for it.



well, not always as you might have seen LTM. I am sure you felt very true to yourself when you were running amuck thru the threads with nummi. but that didn't work out so well for you. did it?

the thing is that no matter how much each of us would like the world to revolve around us, there are always going to be other people in the world. It will always be up to you to decide who you want to 'compromise' yourself with. but you _will_ have to compromise with others in order to get along with them. I have had my own troubles with this at times, but i can tell you from experience that getting along with most people is worth it. that doesn't mean you have to be like them, just that you need to show the same respect that you expect to get. 

this issue of negotiating between being true to oneself and compatible with others is an old one (see my earlier conversation with klink in this thread). If i said you should do everything possible to make yourself be like all the rules of society, then i would be a hypocrit.  At the same time that does not give you a license to abuse others. 

in my work  as a therapist, it has always been my goal to help people achieve "individuation", which is basically the ablility to be alright with one's uniqueness and to feel comfortable around others without being like the crowd to fit in. Others try to help people learn to give up their individuality in order to smoothly blend in and thus create less discordance in their lives. In the end, you will have to figure out which of these paths you wish to follow in order to get what you want. one very important thing Symphonix said to you was that values can change. so if you are not getting what you want in life with one approach, it is better to try another than to keep beating your head in the same place trying to wear the world down.

so if you want to be a part of macosx.com society, try knocking that chip off your shoulder and just being a part of our conversations. try writing more than one line sarcastical remarks to things people post. I have noticed that when you do that, you come across as a likable guy. 

Ulrik - you should have told me sooner. i love shooting stars. we had the huge display of them awhile back and i sat for 2-3 hours watching them. they were HUGE!!

I don't know the Afgan Whigs but some songs that have always helped me thru bad times are "Wayward Son" and "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas, "Can't Find My Way Home" by Eric Clapton, "Rocket Man" by Elton John and lots of Bob Seger and Grateful Dead.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

what in god's name are afgan whigs ? 
As for dealing with things with music....it's great ;-)

Music has a way (well couples with a glass of OJ + vodka and some mixing software ) of getting my mood to a better place...heck last nite I danced  hehehe -- now that is a rare occurance for me ;-)


I think OSx.com needs to have an online radio show, in quicktime streaming of course ;-) ... I could DJ for free lol -- all the nice dance musix of the world ;-)



Hey, btw any korean, chinese or japanese people here ?  someone gave me a korean VCD with  dance music and it rocks ;-)  I was wondering if anyone could recommend asian artists/songs to look into of that genre 



Admiral


----------



## julguribye (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello,  is there a empty seat for a tired norwegian here? I'll take a coke please (caffeine) So let's discuss...does the tiny amount of caffeine in coca cola help to keep you awake?
As for Afghan Whigs...I've never heard of it...


----------



## Klink (Feb 24, 2002)

What are Afghan Whigs?
Turbans, right?


----------



## ksv (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Hello,  is there a empty seat for a tired norwegian here? I'll take a coke please (caffeine) So let's discuss...does the tiny amount of caffeine in coca cola help to keep you awake?
> As for Afghan Whigs...I've never heard of it... *



1 litre of coke contains about as much caffeine as a cup of coffee, so you have to drink pretty much to see the effect  
The thing that makes these "energy drinks" like Magic or Battery (which almost don't contain any caffeine at all ) is the combinition of sugar and caffeine, I think.
Caffeine doesn't have any big effect on me, though, it just makes me tired after some time 

Oh, time to feed the rabbits... any ideas on food to gove them?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK_I think OSx.com needs to have an online radio show, in quicktime streaming of course ;-) ... I could DJ for free lol -- all the nice dance musix of the world ;-)



I hate to plug my own stuff, but I couldn't resist the opportunity. Wednesday nights, 7 - 8 pm Eastern, is my goth-industrial internet radio show, Cognitive Distortion. hehe.

http://wxvu.villanova.edu/listen.html

unfortunatly we still don't have realaudio for OSX... but oh well.

Anyone seen any good movies/concerts lately?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

** reaches behind the counter of the bar and grabs  a drink **
here you go jurjurbe (I probably slaugtered the username )
have yourself a red bull...it will fill you up with energy 


I am taking a break from coding  I am in OS X at the moment. I love coding in the command line and with emacs   People walking by my room are wondering what the heck I am doing in this semi transparent window LoL


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 24, 2002)

About that Red Bull... did anyone hear about some guys mixing Red Bull and beer... then dying!?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *** reaches behind the counter of the bar and grabs  a drink **
> here you go jurjurbe (I probably slaugtered the username )
> have yourself a red bull...it will fill you up with energy
> ...



LOL! 
People looking at my computer are wondering what the heck this cool system is!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Let's turn this into a sports bar for the next hour & a half. I'll turn on the big screen TV and pass out the lager. The olympic Canada versus USA hockey game will begin in 1/2 hour. It's gonna be an awesome game. Say what you will about the IOC, these are two talent-packed teams, and it's gonna be one of the most exciting hockey games there has been. Best of luck to both sides. Cheers!


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

Great idea Jadey. I'll pass on the lager but i'm watching the game with you!! I even have mixed feelings about who wins. I think one of the weirdest phenomenons is that Canada hasn't won in so long. It almost seems absurd. I can remember when i was a teen, the NHL was almost all Canucks (I can remember the Vancouver Canucks, he he).

so i agree, let's hope this is a great game and that whoever wins makes it exciting.

damn, it is 11:47 and they are still talking and not playing. i thought this thing started at 11:30. I didn't know they were going to so a pregame show


----------



## ksv (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *About that Red Bull... did anyone hear about some guys mixing Red Bull and beer... then dying!? *



Yeah, I've heard that. Mixing Red Bull and heimbrent gives the same symptoms  

Oh, cool, I have to watch that hockey game, I too  

BTW, I heard Mühlegg's doping tests are positive... I don't understand why people take the risk of doping themselves at all, they _know_ they'll get catched anyway, eh?
Yaya, then Norway will maybe get 2 gold medals in exchange for the silver medals if Mühlegg loses his medals...


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Game starts at 2pm here (CST). 2 minutes to start!


----------



## hazmat (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Great idea Jadey. I'll pass on the lager but i'm watching the game with you!! I even have mixed feelings about who wins. I think one of the weirdest phenomenons is that Canada hasn't won in so long. It almost seems absurd. I can remember when i was a teen, the NHL was almost all Canucks (I can remember the Vancouver Canucks, he he).*



Are the Canucks not around anymore?  I guess this shows how long it's been since I payed attention to hockey.   I still have my Islanders garbage can, too!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Yep, there are still Vancouver Canucks. www.canucks.com. Did you catch that first period? Wow.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

It says RIGHT on the bottle! DONT MIX WITH ALCOHOL  --- do people listen ?? noooo 

it's on their head ;-)


----------



## julguribye (Feb 24, 2002)

I heard about some swedish guys that mixed vodka and redbull and died or something...not smart.

and as for cola, I think that 1,5 liters of coke equals one cup of coffe


----------



## hazmat (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *It says RIGHT on the bottle! DONT MIX WITH ALCOHOL  --- do people listen ?? noooo
> 
> it's on their head ;-) *



Probably the same person who made Blistex have to put a warning about not putting it in your eye.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 24, 2002)

i once saw a bottle of some sort of synthetic cheese that said "for best results, remove cap"

it makes me wonder...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 24, 2002)

REDBULL:


  how does it kill you?  does the combo of redbull and beer speed up your heart too much>?


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

sorry, i caught up in another thread. I am back now and feeling stupid about my Vancouver Canucks comment. I don't know why, but  i thught they were gone. I guess they just don't play my sharks very often. 

so this is a great game so far. USA just went into a bad spot being double shorthanded. 

Richter is such an awesome goalie!!  USA would probably be down by a lot more without him.

ok, now just a regular powerplay for Canada. 

YEA, penalty killed!! 

damn i hate these hockey commercials while the game goes on!!


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

YEAAAH!! SCORE USA!!

Tie game again!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Commercials? That sucks. It's commercial free here during the game, we just get a whack of them during the period changes.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

grrrr!! we get a commercial or 2 about every other faceoff!! I wish i were getting a Canadien station!!!

well, Canada is back on top after 2 periods. so far this game is everything it promised to be.

every game i have seen, the USA does a terrible job of playing point and keeping the puck in. I just don't get it. It has taken away so many scoring chances for them. This is especially disappointing when Gary Suter, one of my favorite Sharks, is on the ice. 

so how do Canadiens feel about Hull playing for the USA?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 24, 2002)

CANADA WON! CANADA WON! YIPIEEEE!

STUPID RICHTER, CAN'T EVEN GRAB SUCH A SHOT!!! (then again, he made a great overall game, without him, they would have lost higher)

YIPIEEEEEEE! FINALLY MY IDOL BRODEUR WON THE MEDAL!!!!

What a great game that was! The USA just didn't earn themselves enough chances to score! The Canadians played better in the opposing third, the passes where more precise, and they always had somebody in the slot who confused the defense and the goaltender! A great game overall, I couldn't imagine a better final for a tournament!


BTW: now for something completely different:

could anyone who knows a bit about Latin do me a very short favour and check if the intro of the following page is correct? Before I continue working on the page, I want to get this straight. Oh, and before somebody complains, the page is at the moment quite slow, then again it's nothing I am paid for and it WILL be faster once it's finished.
I got this sentence from the movie "Event Horizon", but I am not completely sure if it is "tute" or "tuta".

anyway: http://www.braveart.de

"Liberate tuta me ex infernis"


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

I was right, that was one amazing game. It was tight right till the 3rd period, and the U.S. came on hard. Congrats to both teams! It was nice to see Canada win gold for women's & men's hockey. Extra props to Pronger, whom I went to school with and Peca who my boyfriend went to school with. We now return to our regularly scheduled program. *Jadey switches to a new channel*


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey Richter played a great game. it was the rest of the team that sucked towards the end. hey, if USA had to lose their first game on American soil (or ice), then I am glad it was to Canada. somehow the world seems right again with Canada winning the gold.

so Congratulations to all Canadien fans. Your team certainly outplayed ours and it was fun to watch up till the last couple of minutes. so is anybody going to sing 'O' Canada' for us? 

Ulrik - nice site so far. it really wasn't that slow. and the graphics are killer. please keep us updated as you go. sorry but it has been over 20 yrs since i studied latin so i can't help. 

umm, i figure Jadey will post again after she gets thru jumping up and down for awhile


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

he he - jadey must have clicked 'send reply' right after i clicked 'post reply'.

Go ahead Jadey, this is no time to be humble. Stand up and cheer in the bar like you mean it!! 

You are among friends after all


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command. 

Car ton bras sait porter l'épée,
Il sait porter la croix!

Ton histoire est une épopée
Des plus brillants exploits.

God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Ulrik, why do you have to learn latin?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 24, 2002)

Shut up, Jadey.  You're making me miss Mont. Tremblant a lot.    Oh well, I 'll be there this summer.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

Mont. Tremblant? I'd be jealous if you weren't going in summer - you won't get to ski it then.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 24, 2002)

I'd be miserable if I WERE there during the winter.  I go up there every summer for the race track near the village.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Ulrik, why do you have to learn latin? *



Well, I don't have to. I am making a site for my girlfriend, she studies communication design and she draws pictures and takes photos in her free time, and her art has a very dark and gothic style. She asked me if there is any way to put them on the net, so I offered her to create a webpage for her, in the same style. Not too dark, but definitely with a certain atmosphere (I hope I am doing it OK thus far, it will be her birthday present).

To come to the point, a few weeks back, we watched one of my favourite movies, "Event Horizon", and she was completely hooked on the latin sentence "Liberate tuta me ex infernis", which means the same as "rescue yourself out of hell". So I am making this sentence the intro to the webpage, and I don't wanna embarras myself by typing the latin wrong, that's why I asked here if anybody knows if the spelling on http://www.braveart.de till now is correct...

oh...and...CANADA WON!!! YIPIE!!!


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

Thank You Jadey for that heartwarming rendition of 'O Canada'.  _NOW_ everything _is_ right in the world. 

I guess at this point Canadiens don't care who Hull played for


----------



## ulrik (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Ulrik - nice site so far. it really wasn't that slow. and the graphics are killer.
> *



Thanx  I love my A4 Wacom Tablet! This thing in combination with the airbrush tools of some pro graphics software and CGI apps is just a dream...


----------



## tismey (Feb 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> 
> I love the Afghan Whigs.  Seen them a few times.  Great live band.  Gentlemen seems to be way high on people's favorite Afghan Whigs albums, but for some reason not mine.  I prefer Up In It.  And 1965 totally blew me away.  Do you have Big Top Halloween?  One of my favorite albums to listen to at work (when I was working, that is) is the What Jail Is Like EP.  Absolutely wonderful. *



My favourite EP of theirs is Uptown Avondale, followed closely by the My World Is Empty Without You EP. I think it's great the way they took these Motown songs, took away the sugar-coating and stripped them right back to the pain in the lyrics. The Greg Dulli solo joint (Under the name the Twilight Singers) is worth checking out too.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 24, 2002)

Arg, damnit....my Chicken Wings!!!

Why couldn't anyone remind me?

AAAAAAAAH! MY PRECIOUS CHICKEN WINGS! I was supposed to eat them! I was hungry! Really hungry! Now they are a piece of coal. Damnit...

put them in the oven and then started exploring the new KDE....damnit, I have downloaded an application which tells me when my tea is ready (it's some kind of a dockling for KDE 2.0, you just say what tea you make and it tells you once it's finished)....I will have to invent such a dockling for OS X...
which tells you "STOP MESSING AROUND KDE, YOU FREAK, your chicken wings are ready"....

Does this make any sense? No. Am I still hungry? Yes.

Damnit....I have some rice left in my fridge, but no raw fish or vegetables, so Sushi is also not an option....well, it 00:34 over here, I could go to the BurgerKing drive-in in my city or I could go downtown and get myself a Döner, they are open till 01:00....ah, I'll do that!

Which always bugged me: do you know the GREAT food "Döner" in America??? It's a turkish thing, and it is great! Basically, it is a special turkish bread sliced in two halfes, with grilled meat in it, tomatoes, onions, salad and "Kraut" (I think you know what I mean...at least every American knows that Germans were called "Krauts" in WW2, so I hope you know what "Kraut" in reality is)  in it, not the german sour "kraut", but a sweet, white kraut, everything topped with a really hot spice and loads of garlic souce....arg, I can't wait any longer, see you all in ten minutes with a fresh Döner in my hands!!!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 24, 2002)

not entirely sure, but i think it might be

liberte tutemet ......

but that doesn't look right..... hrm.... if i see my latin-speaking friend at all tonite i'll try to find out for you


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 24, 2002)

the bar & grill is too large! i can't take it! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

i can't read all the posts... i'm starting a new one...

How's everyone doing tonight?!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 24, 2002)

hey hey! wohahahaha  (the krusty laughter )


Whats up ?
Congrats to the canadian team 


so I am back, program doesnt compile, so stupid MapIterator BS that is declared but C doesnt see it...screw that I am done even though it doesnt compile ;-)


So timsey man, send an ice cold ice tea over my way, kinda thirsty 

Ed, jadey, bling...whats up ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 24, 2002)

watching the olympic closing ceremonies... havin a bud... what about you?

(sorry to those who didn't get it, i made a reference to the Budweiser "WHASSUP!?" commercials... goes a little something like this...

"Yo... what you doin?"
"Watchin the game... havin a Bud... what about you?"
"Nothin... watchin the game... havin a Bud..."

"True..."

"WHASSUP?!??!?!"
"WHUZZUP?!?!?"
"WHAAAAAAASUUUUUUP?!?!"

Okay... enough of that nonsence)


----------



## Jadey (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm just about to head into one of mine and CloudNine's almost nightly games of StarCraft/BroodWar. I love games that have lasting power of years. Does anyone else play?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 24, 2002)

Whoa! I just opened Ulrik's site in a background window with the intention of looking it over in a minute or two, and forgot that I had my sound turned up all the way. Now, if I can just peel myself off the floor...  
Your girlfriend is going to love it. I like the swiss-army-knife effect and the intro sequence, and once its been streamlined and sped up a bit, it should rock.

In regards to warnings on food packages, my favourite is still the packet of peanuts (American Airlines) that read "Warning: may contain traces of peanuts."


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

yes warnings can be very funny because you know somebody did what ever they are warning about!! so i'm guessing somebody ate peanuts but didn't think that's what they really were since they didn't have shells on them. or something like that.

whassup?  my GF hates those commercials and can't stand for anybody around to imitate them. So i don't get to participate in it. I still can't help doing the Wasaabi version sometimes though 

never heard of a food called Doner or of a food called kraut that wasn't saur kraut. and i hate that stuff.  In fact, i will have to admit that overall i don't find German food, at least as served here, very appetizing. 

BB- don't worry if you can't read it all. besides from looking at the pics you posted, you should be out with those cute girls instead of hanging out at Herve's.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> never heard of a food called Doner or of a food called kraut that wasn't saur kraut. and i hate that stuff.  In fact, i will have to admit that overall i don't find German food, at least as served here, very appetizing.
> ...



Well, Ed, I hate sour Kraut, too. The Kraut I mean is the same what is put on Hot Dogs in the army baseball stadium over here, so I think you might know what I mean. It the same Kraut as sour Kraut before it is soured....it's a bit sweet. I love it. And oh do I hate sour kraut....baaaah....

German food is OK for me, there are some really good things...Döner is not a german thing but turkish. As you might have red, I am a huge fan of Asian food, regardless if it comes from China, Japan, Thailand or whatever...most of this stuff is really good, and most of it is also healthy....

The German food which is known outside of Germany isn't my favourite....
but have you ever noticed, that only the "poor people meals" are what is known to foreigners or lets say what is famous?

Italy -> Pizza
Germany -> Bratwurst und Sauerkraut
Spain -> this special fishsoup (great)
Turkey -> Gyros
Japan -> Sushi
England -> Fish 'n' chips
USA -> Barbecue 
just to name a few!

These are all great things (apart from sour Kraut), but actually, all of these meals have their origins in the poor part of the society which couldn't afford a "better" meal...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

Even though the greeks and the turks share quite a few things in food and other things I think that gyros is more of a greek thing 


I think the spanish thing you are thinking of is "paela"


The french I associate with escargot and the russians with borsh 



Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 25, 2002)

I think its "Paella"!


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

ulrik - Your gf's present rocks. I also thought the drawn wing thing was an exceptional idea. Very nice.

tismey and hazmat - joking aside, I'd be interested to buy one their records. How would you describe the style of music?


Jadey - didn't realize you sang so well. Hats off to you me lady. 
I managed to catch the last third of the game (and I'm not one for watching sports much). Very exciting. You could really see the Canadian team putting 110% into the game. Guess after 50 years I'd be motivated beyond my means as well. Congrats to my Canadian neighbors!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 25, 2002)

1 Paella and a big coke please!!! And... Can I have a small salad too? With American Dressing? and chicken wings? 

So........ Whasssssup???  

Ich schmeiß ne Runde!!!
(hope nobody translates that!)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

I can translate it... I just dont know what it means 


well...one more week is slowly being flushed down the tubes  what do you guys think? I still have a few journal entries to do, but I think I will do them tomorrow   At the moment I am at work singing greek songs lol ;-)


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 25, 2002)

LOL! I would really like to hear that!
Hey can we make a caraoke bar out of this??? Or at least add it!  

"Hervés Bar & Grill
Every second tuesday -------> Caraoke!"LOL


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 25, 2002)

lol no herve's is karaoke free 
if you get drunk you can sing


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

yea Alexandert, didn't you see the sign on the door that said 'NO KARAOKE !!"? 

however you don't have to be drunk to start singing. If you feel the urge just do it. (ed gets this vision of the herbal essences lady in nikes drying her hair by running )

Ulrik - ok, i just don't like cabbage. period.  but i know what you are talking about now. 

asian food being healthy - yes and no. While western meat eating diets lead to more heart attacks, asian diets tend to lead to more brain tumors. so a good moderation of both is probably best. sounds like that is what you do, but i just thought i would throw that in for educational value 

I LOVE GYROS!! and so far i haven't found a good place for them anywhere near where i live. They are one of the first things i have when i go back to oHIo to visit!! (insert drooling smilie face here)


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 25, 2002)

applepie
applejuice
Mc Intosh
Pa est la.


----------



## tismey (Feb 25, 2002)

Amen to that, Herve.


> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *tismey and hazmat - joking aside, I'd be interested to buy one their records. How would you describe the style of music?
> *



That's a toughie. Essentially they're a soul band, but without any of the saccharine that made Motown soul sellable. Imagine your most extreme emotions - guilt, anger, lust - set to the most appropriate music possible. I know that doesn't help much... If you're interested in getting their stuff, then any of the last 3 albums ('Gentlemen' (which does guilt), 'Black Love'(that's anger), '1965'(hell, let's get laid!)) should hook you...

Hell, I'm more of an evangelist about the Whigs than I am about macs!!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> Even though the greeks and the turks share quite a few things in food and other things I think that gyros is more of a greek thing



Woops...still a great food



> I think the spanish thing you are thinking of is "paela"



Yes and no. The thing I mean might be more a thing of Portugal than Spain, it's an excellent fish soup, it is tradionally server in a big metal bowl, still cooking....tastes great, allthough I don't like other fish soup...


Oh, and Ed, you are right, it isn't COMPLETELY healthy. Especially the Chinese and Thai food has a very nasty thing called "Glutamat" in German, it makes the taste much more intensive and adds this typical "asian" touch to the meal! The problem is, that in larger doses, it leads to various kinds of nasty things, so you are right, a good balance between all the different kinds of food is maybe the best thing...and it doesn't get boring


----------



## tismey (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> Oh, and Ed, you are right, it isn't COMPLETELY healthy. Especially the Chinese and Thai food has a very nasty thing called "Glutamat" in German, it makes the taste much more intensive and adds this typical "asian" touch to the meal! The problem is, that in larger doses, it leads to various kinds of nasty things, so you are right, a good balance between all the different kinds of food is maybe the best thing...and it doesn't get boring  *



I take it that's Monosodium Glutamate, carcinogen and friend of the Chinese Takeaway.
My mate used to live with a guy whose parents ran a Chinese restaurant, and he had a big sack of the stuff in his kitchen cupboard - he used to put handfuls of it in everything. you'll be pleased to know that Herve's is a MSG-free zone...


----------



## hazmat (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *Amen to that, Herve.
> 
> 
> ...



I'll buy that.  If you want heavier and more raw, their older albums are more like that.  Big Top Halloween, Up In It.  I have never heard Congregation, but I hear that one is great too.  What I can't rave about enough is the What Jail Is Like EP.  Worth whatever it's cost, and more.


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

I like what I'm hearing so far guys. Thanks for the tips. I think it's the mention of Soul that has my ear tingling. Can I expect some brass in the band and maybe a full compliment rhythm section? Say yes and I'm at the first record store tomorrow. Oh I should ask if these people are going to be considered an import for me in the States.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *I like what I'm hearing so far guys. Thanks for the tips. I think it's the mention of Soul that has my ear tingling. Can I expect some brass in the band and maybe a full compliment rhythm section? Say yes and I'm at the first record store tomorrow. Oh I should ask if these people are going to be considered an import for me in the States. *



Brass?  Hmmm.  As far as I can remember, the closest to something non-typical-rock is piano.  They ARE a rock band, though do have a lot of soul.  And no, you will most definitely find their stuff domestically.  They're from Cincinnati!


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

That's still cool. Maybe even better. You know now that you've mentioned they're from Cinci ... ever try to pin a bands sound down by what city their from and what local influences they might have been exposed to?
Honestly I don't know of any Cincinnati bands or Artists that I could use as a reference. I would guess the Whigs are about 10 maybe 15 years old. Puts 'em in the mid 80's somewhere. Have any clues yourself?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *That's still cool. Maybe even better. You know now that you've mentioned they're from Cinci ... ever try to pin a bands sound down by what city their from and what local influences they might have been exposed to?
> Honestly I don't know of any Cincinnati bands or Artists that I could use as a reference. I would guess the Whigs are about 10 maybe 15 years old. Puts 'em in the mid 80's somewhere. Have any clues yourself? *



Only other band I can think of from Ohio, but from Dayton, is Guided By Voices, but they're completely different story.  Not sure when the Afghan Whigs started, but their first album, Big Top Halloween, came out in 1988 I think.  They broke up almost exactly a year ago.


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

'88! Oh I see. I assumed because they have a soulish influence they would be a bit older. That's interesting.

I just got really dumb for a short while. Suppose I'm distracted because of work. 
Cincinnati, OHIO. Jeez, if Ed reads this he's never gonna get off my back. What a numb skull I am. Ohio had a great funk band from the 70's  I could remember, the Ohio Players. Guess we have to ask an Ohian for the poop.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *I just got really dumb for a short while. Suppose I'm distracted because of work.
> Cincinnati, OHIO. Jeez, if Ed reads this he's never gonna get off my back. What a numb skull I am. Ohio had a great funk band from the 70's  I could remember, the Ohio Players. Guess we have to ask an Ohian for the poop. *



Oh yeah.  Lots of people get the Cincinnati in Viet Nam confused with the Ohio one.  Common mistake. ;-)


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

lol lol
hazmat thanks for pointing that out. Wasn't sure if the post I made was clear enough. 
Look at this, now you've gone and made my friend list.   
Boy I feel sorry for you.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 25, 2002)

Uh oh.  Should I be afraid? :-/


----------



## Klink (Feb 25, 2002)

Nah. But get some psychiatrist numbers for safe keeping.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

ken - be afraid. be very afraid 

yea Dayton was home to all sorts of the great funk bands. The Ohio Players were probably the most overall successful but a lot of other successfull bands came out of there as well. George Clinton used to hang out there a lot. The Dayton Music awards for funk bands were a pretty big thing. 

Other Ohio bands that had some success - the Cars, Devo (i think), the Godz, the Toll, Joe Walsh, Pure Prairie League, and ...hmm, i know there are more. just can't think of them right now. Bob Seger played there a lot on his way up. Lots of Bands hang out there for long periods. 

boy, looking back at the last posts, it looks like you two are sitting at the bar alone. Just be sure to pay for that bottle when you're thru draining it, ok? 

hey Ulrik - the baseball league is operational for signup now. check that thread for instructions on how to sign up. it's easy.

So does anybody else want to play fantasy baseball with us? We have 5 people and we need 5 more to have the league. No need to reply here, just go to the fantasy baseball thread in this forum and sign up. We'll know you have joined. So far it is Voice, Phil. Rick, Ulrik and me.


----------



## Klink (Feb 26, 2002)

I happen to clear the bar out Ed. Haven't showered today. Poor hazmat's been hangin his nose right in that bottle just to stay conscious. 

I had a feeling there were some heavy cats coming out of there. With big cities like Cleveland, Toledo, Cincinnati,Columbas, Akron and Hanoi, some one had to be living there. See hazmat, it just took a good ole boy to straighten me out. 
Boy, the James Gang. That brings back some found memories. I was such a big Walsh fan. I shouldn't forget Ed edited a music rag for some years. That's what you called it, aye.


Ok, so I have some bin pickin to do tomorrow.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

Don't worry about it, Klink.  I've been keeping my nose in my Guinness.  And besides, I haven't showered either.  Unemployment unfortunately affords that luxery.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

so ken, go ahead and use the shower in the back. it's been fixed since darn near the beginning of this thread.  

oh, and while your at it, you might want to think about leaving your signiture at the door. you just uncheck the 'show signiture ' box at the bottom.  I hope you don't think i am picking on you about this, it's something a lot of people should do. We don't strictly enforce it, but since you are drunk and smelly i figured you'd make a fine example for all  

well, showering is just what i got thru doing and after working in the yard again today, it felt GREAT!! I feel so much better now. and lots less smelly myself 

yea klink, an entertainment rag is exactly what it was. Thinking about what bands are from oHIo made me realize how much i used to know but have forgotten about music and musicians. I kept trying to think of the James Gang and just couldn't do it. Thanks for remembering for me!! otherwise i would have been searching for that for days. I can picture some of their album covers, but couldn't jar the name loose.


----------



## Klink (Feb 26, 2002)

Damn thinking I was gonna get the last word in tonight. 

Well let me pull you back a little with the Gang if I may Ed...
Tend my Garden
Funk 48
Funk 49
The Bomber
Woman
Yadig
Walk Away
Closet Queen
Ashes The Rain and I
Walk Away

Now if I could only remember how to pronounce the Engineers name,
Bill Szymczyk 

night night


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

Funk 49 and Walk Away. 2 great songs. i believe they are both on my best of joe walsh cd. 

and klink, you live on the east coast and i live on the west coast. we both go to bed around 3 am each night. I will almost always get the last word in and there is nothing you can do about it  

unless you move to the left coast too. 

so aren't any of you europeans awake yet? c'mon, get up and get going. post some posts. drink some coffee. post some more posts. (hmm, i think that shower revitalized me a bit )

you know, it's kinda nice to have regular TV back


----------



## tismey (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *I like what I'm hearing so far guys. Thanks for the tips. I think it's the mention of Soul that has my ear tingling. Can I expect some brass in the band and maybe a full compliment rhythm section? *



Actually, '1965' has quite a big brass sound to it. Story (probably apocryphal) goes that Greg Dulli (the lead singer) moved to New Orleans to record his last album (The Twilight Singers), and then kill himself. He was in a bar and heard this trumpet player, and decided he had to cut a record with this guy on it, so re-formed the Whigs and recorded the new-found-lust-for-life album that is '1965'. You can tell, actually, cos some of the songs on the Twilght Singers album are very similar to tracks on 1965, only less upbeat. The killer track on there for me is 'John The Baptist', which has what can only be described as 'Theme  From Rocky' horns...

Hazmat - what else is on the 'What Jail Is Like' EP? I'm guessing I'm assuming there's a cover on there? Their covers are great - I particularly like their version of TLC's 'Creep' on the flip of Honky's Ladder.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Actually, '1965' has quite a big brass sound to it. Story (probably apocryphal) goes that Greg Dulli (the lead singer) moved to New Orleans to record his last album (The Twilight Singers), and then kill himself. He was in a bar and heard this trumpet player, and decided he had to cut a record with this guy on it, so re-formed the Whigs and recorded the new-found-lust-for-life album that is '1965'. You can tell, actually, cos some of the songs on the Twilght Singers album are very similar to tracks on 1965, only less upbeat. The killer track on there for me is 'John The Baptist', which has what can only be described as 'Theme  From Rocky' horns...
> ...



Holy shit!  I never heard about that story.  I hope you're right about it being apocryphal.  But yeah, Klink, I would recommend 1965.  Wonderful album.

The What Jail Is Like has a bunch of covers.  Mr. Superlove from the Ass Ponys, Dark End of the Street, Little Girl Blue, and My World Is Empty Without You/I Hear A Symphony.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

Dammit.  Sorry about the sig, guys.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

well ken, i see you're still drunk even if you're not smelly 

(there's also this little button called 'edit' that you can use after you screw up a post. I use it all the time )


well, i can certainly see how some good horns would bring back a man's lust for life. Feeling 'horny' will do that for you. 

(sorry, i couldn't help myself)

  g'nite all


----------



## tismey (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> Mr. Superlove from the Ass Ponys, Dark End of the Street, Little Girl Blue, and My World Is Empty Without You/I Hear A Symphony. *



Ah - they were all on previous b-sides, I think. Mr Superlove and the Dark End of the Street were on the flip of the 'Gentleman' single, and My World Is Empty Without You/I Hear A Symphony was a single that got released, but was really hard to find (much like the Uptown Avondale EP, which is all covers - 'Band Of Gold', 'True Love Travels On A Gravel Road','Come See About Me' and another one which escapes me). Their version of 'Miss World' by Hole done in a kind of New Orleans Mardi Gras stylee has to be heard to be believed...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> I take it that's Monosodium Glutamate, carcinogen and friend of the Chinese Takeaway.
> My mate used to live with a guy whose parents ran a Chinese restaurant, and he had a big sack of the stuff in his kitchen cupboard - he used to put handfuls of it in everything. you'll be pleased to know that Herve's is a MSG-free zone... *



So why not put up a sign on the door:

"Karaoke and MSG free since 45 pages"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

All this talk about food is getting me hungry...and I still haven't had breakfast  ... where is racerX with his yummy chcolate spacial 3D cake thingymajigs ? 

I need some coffee while I am at it too, tismey what'd'ya say?  any coffee back there ?  Cold, frappé please 

Well, steering away from food for the moment, I cannot believe that it's been this log that I have been here on osx.com...it must be some record.

Where does the time go ????
(time flies when yo uare having fun )



Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Admiral!

wats your favorite smilie???


----------



## tismey (Feb 26, 2002)

Coffee with a nice jolt of Tequila to get you going Admiral. remember, all drinks served by these fair hands will be intoxicating to some degree or another... And I have my eye on you, young alexandert. I'm still clearing up the mess you made last time you came in here...


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

What do you mean???       

Hey! May I be your "House Detective"??? My Avatar could look for bad people like LTM or Nummi to throw them out if they do stupid things???


----------



## voice- (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think your avatars are trustworthy, Alexandert...they look kinda scary to me


----------



## julguribye (Feb 26, 2002)

The eye is looking at ME! not you others, just me...im sure! (i'm not kidding)


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

It has to!
To prevent things! 

Are you really scared of ieye???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

next time I will ask for a cold coffee with a shot of irish cream   Tequilla doesnt taste all that well..but it sure does warm you up in a cold morning.

I remember the last time alex drank...he was kinda roudy


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

(throwing a bottle of tequila at Admiral)

ME???  Roudy???     










 (just kidding)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

** ducks the flying tequilla bottle **
wow 

** sees as the tequila bottle lands on tismey's head **

oh oh 

** Laughts his a$$ off as he watches tismey hunt down alex **

LOL


----------



## tismey (Feb 26, 2002)

It's not nice to laugh, Admiral... I'll deal with you in a moment... Now, where did alexandert get to?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *next time I will ask for a cold coffee with a shot of irish cream   Tequilla doesnt taste all that well..but it sure does warm you up in a cold morning.
> 
> I remember the last time alex drank...he was kinda roudy  *



Last time I flew down to Brazil (10 hours from NY), I have a Bailey's with coffee after dinner, which is served shortly afte take-off.  With it I took a Xanax my roommate at the time gave me.  Fell asleep shortly after that and woke up an hour before we landed.  Beautiful.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

*** hides on the women toilet ***


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

> _originally posted by some German named Ulrik_
> So why not put up a sign on the door:
> 
> "Karaoke and MSG free since 45 pages"



Well there is a sign about the Karaoke and it says no MSG right there on the top of the menu. of course nobody reads the menu so maybe we should get a sign. 

and the thing about pages is that they are different for everybody - displaying # of posts per page is a variable option. for instance I am on page 69 now. plus they keep changing. In a few hours i will probably be on 70 

Tismey - i think you need to keep the bottles behind the bar. some people just don't know when not to take advantage of a good thing. I think Alex is turning into a good example of why the drinking age in the USA is 21.  

ok, i just made a big pot of plain old coffee. who else wants some?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ok, i just made a big pot of plain old coffee. who else wants some? *



YESSSSS!!!!  I ran out the other day.  I got so used to the french press that I got coffee from a diner around the corner and it was so disgusting.  I'm a coffee snob!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> Tismey - i think you need to keep the bottles behind the bar. some people just don't know when not to take advantage of a good thing. I think Alex is turning into a good example of why the drinking age in the USA is 21.
> *



Sorry guys!
But this law is the most stupid law in whole f$$$$$ universe! And even worse!


----------



## voice- (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm with the eye-man on this one, 21 years? Most ppl start at 16 or below anyways.

On the other hand, he dosen't seem quite credible, keep in mind he is in the girls toilet


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 26, 2002)

I was laughing at alex's misfortune of what you are going to do to him once you get your hands on him  (homer & bart simpson moment ).

Here let me get the first aid kit ;-)


As for sleeping on the plane... none of that for me   I prefer to socialize with the nice looking, foreign langiage speaking, stewardesses 


Admiral


----------



## hazmat (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *As for sleeping on the plane... none of that for me   I prefer to socialize with the nice looking, foreign langiage speaking, stewardesses
> 
> Admiral *



Why?  There are plenty of them once you arrive.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 26, 2002)

i'll take a cup of coffee Ed, thanks. Our dining hall here somehow manages to destroy even coffee. I think they burn it or something, if that's possible.

I haven't flown anywhere for a while, and every time I do my parents are present, so I'm unable to flirt with or even look at any females. 

Silly mom & dad


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *and the thing about pages is that they are different for everybody - displaying # of posts per page is a variable option. for instance I am on page 69 now. plus they keep changing. In a few hours i will probably be on 70*



i'm on page 18 right now and i thought THAT was alot! 

ed, i'll take some of that coffee... here's my special instructions though...

fill 1/2 of the cup with coffee
fill 1/2 of the cup with milk
insert 4 (count 'em 4!!!) sugars
stir well

that'll do the trick... it tastes good to me, but after a big cup of it, it starts to taste nasty...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

HEY ED, I RESPONDED TO THAT MAIL!
YOU HERE ME???


----------



## voice- (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> As for sleeping on the plane... none of that for me *



Look, there are 2 kinds of sleep. The one you do at night which is OK, and the kind you get at a plane or a bus which is heaven. Seriously, busses and planes are the only 2 places where I really sleep well.


----------



## tismey (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Tismey - i think you need to keep the bottles behind the bar. some people just don't know when not to take advantage of a good thing. I think Alex is turning into a good example of why the drinking age in the USA is 21.
> *



I thought I'd been quite careful. In fact, I'm not sure that bottle is the brand we carry here, so mebbe he smuggled it in.

Does anyone fancy getting alex out of the Ladies before he frightens off the few females who do actually visit us here?


----------



## voice- (Feb 26, 2002)

*Takes a good grip around Alexanderts feet and drags him out of the ladies room*

There, he was kicking and screaming, biting and scratching, but I finally got him out of there.

*Turns around*

It's OK now, ladies, the bad man is out


----------



## scott (Feb 26, 2002)

*Saunters in. Looks around. Thinks nobody is looking, and proceeds to fix his underwear.

Walks to bar. Orders drink.*


----------



## Jadey (Feb 26, 2002)

Ever tried sleeping on a train? Those are the best sleeps, but you gotta get a bed. Those chairs aren't comfy.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

Nope, a ship takes all. It's like being rocked to sleep.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

It does not matter where you are as long as you have something like a fan going... that noise puts me right to sleep. 

?

I guess I would call it "white noise" ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 26, 2002)

NO! IT'S THE ONE IN YOUR BED!

lol... i don't feel comfortable ANYWHERE else but my bed...

and ed, when's that coffee comin?!

ed... where's ed?!


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

sorry, i realized that one pot wasn't going to go all the way around so i had to run to the store and get more. 3 cans of Columbian and one Hawaiian blend - stocked up since they were half price. Also needed to get more purified water to make it with. Stopped by the bank and deposited all the profits from Herve's and then talked to my son in oHIo for almost an hour when i got home. Pretty exciting, he is trying out for the school baseball team and survived the first round of cuts. And his worst grades this report card were 2 c's. I'm a proud father.

So here is the coffee for anybody who didn't get some from the first pot. BB, I just make the coffee, gotta fix it like you like it for youself.  

GOT YOUR MESSAGE ULRIK. GLAD YOU'RE IN!! WE'LL TALK MORE WHEN IT IS QUIETER IN HERE 

I can remember that after living in the back of my van for about 6 mos i couldn't go to sleep in a real bed for quite some time. sleeping on couches for awhile helped me transition. now i have a hard time if it's not a water bed or an air mattress. Boy, am i spoiled!!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

WHAAAAT? THE MUSIC IS SO LOUD, I CAN BARELY HEAR....


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

TALK TO ADMIRAL, MAYBE HE WILL TURN IT DOWN SO WE CAN TALK. IT IS JUST TUESDAY NITE AFTERALL!!


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

I regularly fall a sleep in the chair in front of my Mac...seriously! I mean, at the moment it is exactly 03:15 over here...at night. So I tend to just drop to sleep in front of my Mac...sometimes I even make it into my bed...the best night I ever spent was in a small tent in munich, during a heavy storm, with my ex girlfriend. I won't go into any closer details since we have younger audience here 
Basically, I love sleeping in a tent, especially when nature around you goes crazy...


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *TALK TO ADMIRAL, MAYBE HE WILL TURN IT DOWN SO WE CAN TALK. IT IS JUST TUESDAY NITE AFTERALL!! *



You don't have to shout, Ed, I'm right next to you....


----------



## voice- (Feb 26, 2002)

I've never had a chair comfortable enough to sleep in, but in front of my Mac there's a nice couch...and behind that, my bed, so I tend to make it there.

If there is one single place I can not sleep, it's in a tent. Seriously, even if I were to put it up in my own bed, there'd be a big rock under my head. There's always a big rock under my head.

And when  do try to sleep in a tent I have to lie there awake looking at 2 other ppl who sleep very comfortably, that just makes me jealous.


----------



## ulrik (Feb 26, 2002)

rotate 180°->rock under head gone->rock now under feet->rock under feet doesn't count->deep sleep

see, it's that easy...


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

voice - when i said that i need an air mattress, that is for in the tent. no rocks, twigs, etc. It's almost as soft as the waterbed at home. and i sleep wonderfully. Taking a nice foam pillow is good too. If it weren't for the light and morning heat i would spend half the day there because i am like Ulrik, i love sleeping out in nature. It just feels good somehow.  

sorry about that last bit of shouting, Ulrik. I hadn't noticed you walk across the room. this is much better.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

I like sleeping in a frigid room with a many blankets as I can get. I throw my sleeping bafg on top just for added weight. Cold air, sleeping bags, is this camping?


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

no Phil, that's the way my grandparents slept. 

I understand they got used to it back before modern heating and all, but what on earth possesses you to do this? Doesn't your face (particularly nose and ears) get too cold for comfort?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

I just like a lot of weight in blankets on top of me when i sleep. Not sure why, does this point to some subconscious insecurties? I think the cold room is just my way of making up for that many blankets. No, my face doesn't get cold, I;d like to think that i was specifically built with northeast winters in mind.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 26, 2002)

i like it when my room's COLD and i am snug in my bed... that's at HOME! i can't go camping... tried it, but went back home that nite since it was so cold (around 10 degrees)

ed, sorry... i forgot i had to make it myself.... it must be the music giving me problems with thought...

(loud bass thumping the whole building... while my head is on the table shaking uncontrollably)

ADMIRAL! CUT DOWN THE BASS OR PUT IN A G*DD*MN WALL!!!!!!


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

Phil, I can relate to liking a lot of blankets. I have to have at least the weight of a comforter to be comfortable. And I want the room to be just cool enough to make it a cozy temperature under that comforter. I can handle it when it gets to 2 comforter temp in the room but after that, forget it. the heat is getting turned on at that point. I also like throwing my famous robe down at the bottom so that my feet always have extra warmth. So basically, anytime the room falls below the 60's, i want heat. of course the water bed is heated as well so i guess that would be about the same as your pile of blankys. 

boy, this is a strange conversation even for me 

(everybody duck - BlingBling is having one of his hormonal moments. maybe coffee wasn't such a good idea for him this late at nite )


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 26, 2002)

mmmm all this talk about beds is making me hungry.... no... tired.... it's making me tired. Maybe I'll sleep. In fact, I think I will. Goodnight everyone!

"seems I'm waiting years for this day to end"
- VNV Nation


----------



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

I love having it really cold in my bedroom. Around +5-10°C is perfect. In other words, I sleep better in the winter than in the summer...
In Norway we also have something called "dyner" (en dyne-dynen-to dyner-dynene ), it's some kind of feather bags we sleep under to keep warm, especially in the winter. Then waking up with the room ice cold, when it's around 30°C under the dyne, aah... 

My "mac chair" is way too uncomfy to fall asleep in, BTW


----------



## voice- (Feb 27, 2002)

Warm dyne in a cold room...could life be any sweeter than that?


----------



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Warm dyne in a cold room...could life be any sweeter than that? *



Aren't americans and other europeans lame? They use lakener instead of dyner! OMG!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

what a bunch of complainers 
ok I will tone it down a little ;-)

I left it like that cause I was on a leave of absence 


Tismey, cold ice coffee and baileys on the double!.. racer, the usual choco-pastry 



bling bling, come here, I got a shopt for you to control your hormonal moments


----------



## tismey (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Tismey, cold ice coffee and baileys on the double!..  *



Demanding, isn't he? What's the magic word, Admiral?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> As for sleeping on the plane... none of that for me   I prefer to socialize with the nice looking, foreign langiage speaking, stewardesses
> Admiral *



Could have been my thought!


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

*wakes up in tent at -25C - proceeds to bar, yawning*

Is this bar by invitiation only, or what?

Cover charge? 

If you need someone to vouch for me, somebody once told me that I was only 6 degrees of separation from Kevin Bacon, ya know. How many of you cansay THAT!????  

Coffee, please. Black.


----------



## tismey (Feb 27, 2002)

There was never any actor who I couldn't link to Kevin Bacon in less than 6 steps. I'm a bit out of practice though.


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

So does that mean that I am allowed in your esteemed establishment [snicker snicker]?

Barkeep! Start me a tab, and buy a round for the house.

Sleeping in beds other than you own is the best [not like that , perverts]. It's usually a great sleep and then you have that moment of "where the hell am I" when you wake up.


----------



## tismey (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *So does that mean that I am allowed in your esteemed establishment [snicker snicker]?*


Of course you are. There are no strangers in Herve's. Only friends you haven't been sick on yet...
*



			Barkeep! Start me a tab, and buy a round for the house.
		
Click to expand...

*I DO have a name, you know. But since you're new round these parts I'll let that pass just the once. 

So you know the house rules, I'm in charge of the alcohol and ksv is in charge of the non-alcohol. Admiral's in charge of the sound system and Ed's just in charge...

As for the bar tab, I'll need some form of security. You want to leave that flag behind the bar?


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

Sure! Flag's all yours.

I'm on a new avatar hunt today.

Don't go away, I'll need a beer when I catch my quarry.


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

tismey keep an eye out for this one. Funny and good guy none the less. I'll vouch for the bastard if Bacon doesn't.

So scott what brings you down these parts? Off today? And where's your pigmy?


----------



## theed (Feb 27, 2002)

Scott,  is that you?  you look funny today.  Gotta run, see you later.


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Ver are da guards? I told dem to arrest dat man who es beating da horse!!   

Coffee is ready, serve yourselves. actually one of you people who gets up much earlier should be in charge of putting the coffee on. By the time I get up, many of you are already home from work or have at least eaten lunch. 

Welcome to Herve's, Scott!! With your new avatar you should be in charge of making sure the bathrooms are stocked and cleaned. It sounds like a dirty job, but you will be the only man allowed to go in the Ladies Room. Of course that also means you will be the one to pull Alexandert out when he is hiding in there. 

oh, and when Klink is tired and has had a few too many, he tends not to pay attention to which bathroom is which. As long as he isn't in there for 48 hrs again, we don't say anything about it. 

personally i would rather have the room well heated and run around half naked. cold rooms are not nice. There must be something about that extreme cold that warps your thinking


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

hey tismey, I want a coffee and I want it yesterday  ... lol just kidding ;-)  cold iced coffee please 


Hey scott, are you the TP supplier ?  The 'competition' has a softer feel  hehehe ;-)


Alex, stop copying my ideas


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

Oh, the bathroom is 1 m from the internetroom.


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm still sticking to my Trucker excuse Ed. 

theed, when doesn't he look funny?


----------



## voice- (Feb 27, 2002)

Smart place to put it, Herve


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

Neat, now we can wipe stuff in 2 different places.


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

Wheeeeeeeeeeee! Whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiping is Whooooooooooooonderful!


----------



## Klink (Feb 27, 2002)

*as scott continues to throw toilet paper around wrapping all the chairs, booths, bar and Admiral's DJ booth*

I know, toilet humor.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

There is the boy playing c and the girls see.


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

laugh now, unbelievers. You will soon know the difference softness makes.

*laughs, orders a beer


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

lol I dont mind being trapped in my DJ booth  I have a nice looking girl with me ;-)


SO we have a net room in here ?  I though we were all airported so we did not need dedicated facilities for internet


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes, sir there is place for two for fake technologies.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

so herve is a con man ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 27, 2002)

and of course, watch out for me and my hormonal oubreaks of anger!

lol!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

Ooooohhh bling bling....come to Dr Jeckyl...eerr... I mean Dr Admiral   I got some calm down syrum for u 


Admiral


----------



## julguribye (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Yes, sir there is place for two for fake technologies. *



Are you talking about Microsoft?


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

Who's the chef around here?


----------



## theed (Feb 27, 2002)

I simply think Herve was talking about the broom closet, trying to get a woman stuck in there with him.  Next he'll say it's the room with the fortune teller.  Whatever it takes to get a women in the broom closet with him.  Crazy Herve.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

It is clearly indicated that I may only connect two computers on the internet. Maybe it helps if I can disconnect one. My modem supports only one computer at a moment. It is the cheapest model, but mine is reliable and I can connect everything so long if it isn't a server or System7 or earlier or dos, beos or os/2. So Macos is the only OSx.


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Scott, I handle most of the kitchen duties but Ulrik and ksv both help out a lot. If you would rather run the kitchen than patrol the bathrooms, i guess that would be ok. We really do need somebody full time that knows how to do more than run the replicator, burn stuff on the grill and program the microwave. 

(you can't do both - hygene issues and all )


Vould soombody grab dat horse beater?!!!  Lock him in da batroom wit Alexadert. Dat should teach im.


----------



## voice- (Feb 27, 2002)

Sigh, the world doesn't thank you. After all the trouble I had with getting Alex out of that room, Ed shoved him back in...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 27, 2002)

hey chef Ed,
can  I get a McMelt here ? on teh double ;-)
thanks 

Alex, back in the closet for you...you couldnt handle being out of it you poor boy


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Let me clarrify,  NOT THE LADIES ROOM THIS TIME.  Stuff him in the one herve was talking about, next to the internet room 

voice, your heroics were appreciated. Sorry we didn't give you more recongition. 

So lets all raise our glasses, mugs and bottles to voice - our latest hero


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

[COLOR = red]SAMBA[/COLOR]


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Herve, I think you meant 

SAMBA[/SIZE=4][/COLOR=red]

_dam, i can't get it to work either. vb code is on. what gives? _


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

[size = 7]SAMBA[/COLOR=red][/size=7]


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

[SIZE = 4][COLOR = blue]SAMBA[/SIZE = 4][/COLOR = bleu]


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

this is going to look pretty silly if it suddenly starts working


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 27, 2002)

SAMBA SAMBA


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 27, 2002)

sorry, just had to try


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

SAMBA


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

SAMBA


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 27, 2002)

impressive Hervé.

why are we yelling SAMBA in multiple colours?


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

SAMBA


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're not too busy spending half of an hour trying to do a simple colour change on a Windows server, could you please get me a


BEER?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm quite fond of a good Samba or a Mambo or, if you guys carry on, a Cha Cha.

Oh, and Scott, I love the new avatar!


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

Cha Cha Cha... Charmin


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

What a thread this is...


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

So whats happening here at Herve's. I heard its quite the party in here . Mind if I join?


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome googolplex!! glad you found the place. pull up a stool and hang out any time 

what is going on here is constantly changing. But Tismey serves the alcohol (Tismey this one's underage) and ksv handles anything else. I handle most of the food and everybody just pitches in whenever they are needed. other than that we talk about all sorts of stuff - usefull, useless, it doesn't matter. Sometimes we're up, sometimes we're sad. anything but the kind of stuff that goes on at the cuss thread across the street is ok basically. 

and currently there seems to be a lot of ballroom dancing going on.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

Tismey: Hmm I'd like a...umm.... oh nevermind .

The cuss thread kind of went to hell so I thought I'd look at other threads in here, and jadey talked about this place a few times.

Ballroom dancing eh? I'm not very good at that .


----------



## scott (Feb 27, 2002)

Ed, how right you are. Why, I remember when the cus thread was semi-respectable. Alas.

Hey you, over there. Yeah, hoser. Take OFF! eh?!!!! Maybe you being Canadian you would take humour in my cha cha cha charmin post. I thought it was funnier than hell


----------



## Jadey (Feb 27, 2002)

Yet another fun filled night of Brood War comes to a close. How come nobody else plays this anymore? JoeSpiros.. where were you tonight? You're supposed to come kick some terran butt with us!


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

Jadey, I'd play if I had the game 

Scott, I found that very funny 

The cuss thread was alright before, then nummi and deez_nutz came. Anyways this looks like a great thread, more lighthearted.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 27, 2002)

Love that game jadey, but lately i haven't had enough tim to play. I'm a protoss guy. When/Channel do you play?

Samba 

Mature Content Ahead

I really disklike people who are brainwashed into thinking that macs are bad. I learned it the hard way. I was under the impression that most people were just underexposed to Macs in general. I was wrong. Most people are just so fucking stuck on the idea that their computer has to be windows if they want it to be functional. People know that I've had tons of computing experience, windows, mac , linux, you name it. They trust me to fix their computer. BUT, the minute they see that I own a Mac, I instantly turn into the most fucking stupid person in the world. 

I had my laptop in school today to do some chemistry type stuff, I really don;t bring it often, mabey twice a year, and for some reason i felt like I got particularly hammered this time. My anatomy teacher, who I reguard as a rather smart guy, gave me the most weird ass look today when he saw that I used a Mac. Suddenly, all of my past computing reputation was thrown out, at least in his mind. And I quote,"Oh, so you use a mac?" "Why'd you do that?" "Why are they all funky colors like that" "Why dont they just design them correctly?" I thought about telling him about the bulletproof plastic or the very generous battery life, instead I just said nothing of substance.  This is coming from the guy who thinks his 1999 Dell Inspiron is the "shiznit". This guy had trouble installing Quicktime. this guy thinks that hes cool because he changed his HD icon.

I go to my next class, I decide to test my chem teacher with my project, which is studying fitt's and hick's laws. First he says,"Oh, its one of those Mac things" I find this statement particularly annoying. He obvioulsy does not know what a Mac is, he doesn't even refer to it as a computer. What he does know is that he's not supposed to like Macs or anything Apple related. He then goes on to triple click on a bunch of thigs, and then blame the machine, and then then the whole platform in general. Wow, glad you gave Macintosh a chance. Good thing you've got a computer at home which can tolderate your fucking triple clicks. 

I had another kid who is rather smart tell me that Apple is more of a monopolist than MS because it controls the hardware in Mac machines.

So where does all of this FUD come from. How can HS level science teachers, and top of the class students swallow this shit so readily. Is MS inserting subliminal "macs suck" messages in every 80th refresh? 

I also noticed a not so disturbing trend. Almost every girls just loved Apple computers, sure they didn;t own one, and they might have been "voyeurs" in coursey's book, but they were much more receptive and interested in Apple computer's than any of the males were. ONe girl told me she was getting one for college. Another kept on exclaiming on how cool everything was, and then expressed how much she hoped she could get one for college. I had girls practically fighting to see who could get tested next on the computer. Yes. 

So, basically, I've decided that some people wont change until the group as a whole changes. They'll try and compliment you when they want their machine fixed, but the next minute, they'll irrationally try and shoot the mac down.

So, in conclusion, I've decided that a better, but perhaps too agressive motto for apple, should be, instead of "everything is easier on a mac" it should be "everything works correctly on a mac" sure, people will instantly be able to point out the time they got the error message, but it will really make them sit down and think about how many times a day they find something busted in windows, and how much better things might be if all of that went away.

We'll glad the bartenders are here to listen, 

Do I win the longest post award?


----------



## Charmin (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *Cha Cha Cha... Charmin *



*HEY MAN, THAT'S MY LINE!*


----------



## Charmin (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *this thread may die a quick death or it might become a classic. *



mr. spruiell... i think you got this one right on the nose!

here! have some Charmin!

you can have people wipe your nose with it when you bask in the fruits of your greatness!


----------



## tismey (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *Sure! Flag's all yours.
> 
> I'm on a new avatar hunt today.
> ...



Actually Ed, we could probably do with calling in some of these tabs. I've got a big collection of unclaimed avatars behind the bar, and it's getting in the way of the fridges. Actually, looking at them, most of them seem to be Matrix Agents....


----------



## hazmat (Feb 28, 2002)

Matrix Agent, right back at you with respect to Windows.  Who was it who said, "We mock what we don't understand."?  I totally understand what you are saying about people's perceptions of Mac users.  But  honestly I probably thought the same things, as I stull find OS 9 a total POS of an OS.  Hopefully OS X will change the general population's perception.  In the same view, I hate seeing people totally bust on Windows.  NT and 2000 are very good OS's.  And they suck.  Mac OS is very good.  And it sucks.  Unix is very good.  and it sucks.  They all excel and suck in different ways.  That's the way it works.  Like one of the apparent mottos of mutt, my mailer, "All mailers suck.  this one sucks less."  Take a deep breath and blow it all off.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 28, 2002)

Damn you guys were busy today.  I was busy taking an exam.  I am now, as of this afternoon, a Sun Certified Solaris System Administrator.   I made up for the drinks afterwards.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

Here Here !! Let's all have another toast and say CONGRATULATIONS KEN!!!   Good going!!

Tismey, if those avatars were Phil's, then they probably belong to somebody else anyway. I can't believe you have been letting him get away with paying with stolen goods and dell elf hats. Oh well,  just move em back in the dungeon bathroom with Alexandert. He likes playing with avatars lately so maybe that will give him something to do and he'lll behave 

Phil - so you lost all your intellectual friends and became a babe magnet. that has got to be the saddest story i have heard today! 
hey, you've still got macosx.com for intellectual company. sounds like all the 14 and 15 yo's here know more about computers than your teachers anyway. 

So just which girl are you going to be giving the first lessons in osx anyway? (hint - do not get them together and do this as a group thing if you have any interest in even one of them)  

and to all you Canucks straggling in from the far corners of the intenet, glad you're here. BTW - what is the drinking age in Canada?

AND ARE THERE ANY MORE NON USA PEOPLE IN HERE WHO WOULD LIKE TO PLAY FANTASY BASEBALL WITH SOME OF US? We have 7 people already. 5 from USA and 2 from Europe. if we get 3 more non Americans to play (that includes Canucks) then we can also compete USA vs the World. Of course if any americans still want to play, that's ok too. Anybody who wants can just go to the fantasy baseball thread and get complete instructions to sign up there.


----------



## tismey (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> So just which girl are you going to be giving the first lessons in osx anyway? (hint - do not get them together and do this as a group thing if you have any interest in even one of them)
> *



THat's bad advice... think of all the different permutaions you could have. One using the mouse, one with her finder on 'ctrl', one doing your ironing, one washing up....


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

Tismey - if Phil can get the girls together and have them compatibly agree to all that, i will shut up and be the student at Phil's feet 

I also think at that point that even Phil would stop whining about his teachers. er, i mean complaining


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

Well I have arrived Ed, and pheww.... I don't think RacerX spotted me slipping into your Bar'N'Grill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nevertheless mate: I am going to get some shut-eye and I'll catch you later!


----------



## Sloane (Feb 28, 2002)

Shit Ed.... I've just blown the images. Next time round.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 28, 2002)

I think I may have been wrong on all accounts guys:

A bunch of girls wanted to use it, but I let my X do it first. Hmm, not sure that may have been the best choice....

She's the X in Mac OS X.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi 

I just felt I had to post SOMETHING before I went to school


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Hi
> 
> I just felt I had to post SOMETHING before I went to school  *



Are you Kent Sutherland??? The one who developed DockPrefs???


----------



## googolplex (Feb 28, 2002)

The drinking age is 19 in canada. 18 in Quebec and one other province I think.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> 
> Are you Kent Sutherland??? The one who developed DockPrefs???    *



Uuuh, yea, why?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Kent! Come in, sit down here and have a drink!   

Hey tismey! Still mad at me?  
May we have a drink here???


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey hey!
Tismey, the stadard morning drink please!
I got my own pastries from Dunkin Donuts this morning lol ;-)

so what was all this samba talk?  I hope we dont turn this into a samba "nite" kind of thing   Herve's is only club musik  hehehehe

googooplex, is the cuss thread really that bad ?


Admiral


----------



## tismey (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Hey tismey! Still mad at me?
> May we have a drink here??? *



Of course you may, but strictly no alcohol for you, young alex...


----------



## voice- (Feb 28, 2002)

How about me timsey? Can I have alcohol? I don't get out of control or anything, I just get really happy when I get alcohol...


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Of course you may, but strictly no alcohol for you, young alex... *



***Not drunk***

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....................


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 28, 2002)

upon reading that OSX acts as somewhat of a aphrodesiac, I think I need to go purchase a TiBook or something. Either that or advertise that I use Macs. I could use the help!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

I would suggest you get one of the new iBooks with a combo drive ;-)  built in airport and of course max on the RAM and HD space 

Then you can put on VPC and a few x86 OSes and blow all your x86 using friends away ;-)


ok ok I am outta here, going to seatch for good designs


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I would suggest you get one of the new iBooks with a combo drive ;-)  built in airport and of course max on the RAM and HD space
> 
> Then you can put on VPC and a few x86 OSes and blow all your x86 using friends away ;-)*



sounds like a plan to me! I'll have to get on that - wish me luck!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

Good luck 
(the only luck you need is getting the dough for it  -- other than that eveyrthing else is a snap hehehe ;-) )


Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Of course you may, but strictly no alcohol for you, young alex... *



Please don't talk to me like that!


----------



## scott (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey, Ed, is there room enough in this bar for TWO tissues?

kudos to Charmin for the quick account creation, but alas, I'll soften his blow anyday.

I'll have a beer please, and if not too late, I'll buy a couple for the gentleman over there with the Windows problem at school. Ask him if he wants a tissue, too.

googleplex: drinking age is 18 in Alberta as well. 19 elsewhere.




Norm!


----------



## tismey (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> 
> Please don't talk to me like that!    *



Sorry, alex. I realise that was patronising...

(BTW - Patronising means talking down to someone.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

How did you know that I didnt know what patronising means???


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 28, 2002)

i'm so tired... but midterms are finally over. I'll be out of commission next week, at home, but my mac remains here   I'm sure I will be missed  

Damn... what am I going to do without my beautiful mac... well, there's always the old Quadra at home.... heh...

Oh Ed, Black & White = great game! (unfortunatly it's causing me to miss classes again) hehe


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 28, 2002)

The Wall --- Supertramp
We don't need no education.
Teacher leave us alone.


----------



## scott (Feb 28, 2002)

Herve!!!!!

Supertramp??????????  no no no no


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *The Wall --- Supertramp
> We don't need no education.
> Teacher leave us alone. *



OK, I'll start working on an Altivec optimized Hervé post deciphering application once I learn Cocoa programming


----------



## googolplex (Feb 28, 2002)

I think the song your signing is by pink floyd herve, not supertramp


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> OK, I'll start working on an Altivec optimized Hervé post deciphering application once I learn Cocoa programming  *



A drink for everyone! I just got my "Currency Converter" working. The Cocoa Tutorial!  This app sucks but.......Yeah!!!!

Do I have to implemantate ALTIVEC for calculations like 2 * 2???


----------



## scott (Feb 28, 2002)

Daddy, what'd you leave behind for me?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 28, 2002)

ksv, would this translator work on non altivec machines ?  -- also take into account the drunkeness factor that might take place in a bar setting


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 28, 2002)

I think its about time for herve's next kernal patch.


----------



## ksuther (Feb 28, 2002)

Who takes the orders around here? I want a cheeseburger, no onions or pickles and a sprite...

Alexandart - Congrats, now on to something useful, right?  All Cocoa apps are optimized for AliVec off the bat.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 28, 2002)

I know just what you mean. I bring my iBook with me to each class and use it if I need to. Why?
Logging in on a school PC takes two minutes. Plugging my iBook into a jack gives me full access in under 10 seconds.
Anyhow, I whipped it out to work on something in my "Operating Systems" class, in which we were learning Unix. The guy next to me, who used to be an NT administrator and has never used Linux, Unix or Mac in his life immediately began slamming me.
My tutor, a young woman who is a bit of a Linux evangelist, immediately took an interest and said: "Hey, a Mac. Are they any good?"
"Oh, yeah." I said "The whole system is based on BSD Unix."
"Say _WHAT?!_" She said.
I showed her the terminal, the config files, and the way System preferences can start and stop Apache and FTP servers with a single click.
"I can run all the Unix servers and development tools in the same environment as Photoshop and Office." I told her.
So, clearly some people are willing to say "I own a windows machine because they are the best and anyone who says otherwise is a damn fool." while other people are willing to consider that other systems have their virtues as well, and that maybe the world doesn't revolve around windows. Some people never stop learning, and others never stop thinking they know everything already.
My Java teacher told me a Mac would be useless, as we would be starting with the BlueJ development environment for windows. I showed him BlueJ for OS X, and a number of projects I had compiled that ran perfectly, and he never mentioned it again. I mean, isn't Java meant to be multi-platform? What the hell are they teaching these kids?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Feb 28, 2002)

My roommate is always bashing me for having a "Macintrash." I usually just ignore him, because I usually always ignore him anyway. In any event, his most recent reason was:

"Macs can play mp3's without them being called ".mp3." What the f*ck is that all about. They're all weird and crappy."

So apparently, because my computer can recognize files without me telling it exactly what it is, where as when you hand windows a file you need to send a packing list along for the ride, my computer is crap. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## ksuther (Feb 28, 2002)

It's amazing how OS X can turns so many more heads than OS9 did simply because of it's Java/Unix capabilities 
I go through the same thing at school with my TiBook quite often.


----------



## scott (Feb 28, 2002)

My personal favourite is that because I use a mac, i am therefore an artiste, not a real worker.

I couldn't draw a stick.


Tismey, draw me a couple of drafts, if you please.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 28, 2002)

Tismey, could you do me a favor and get me a coke please? If you by *accident* spill something else in there as well then I don't think that would be a problem .


----------



## googolplex (Feb 28, 2002)

I bring my ibook (well my family's ibook ) to school sometimes. Whenever somebody comes up to me and wants to see it the first thing I ask them is "But I thought Macs sucked". And if they say "They do" then my response is "Then why the hell do you want to look at mine!"

That usually shuts people up .

I usually let people look at it though because then they will see what macs are really like. 

Why is it that macs seem to attract girls more. My theory is that generally (I'm not being sexist here, its just the truth) guys know more and are interested in computers. There are exceptions, but that seems to be a general trend. Many of these people who know a lot about computers have mac ignorance in their brains. People who don't really know much about Microsoft or Apple or anything seem to be much more open minded. Its kind of funny that the people who are more informed are so ignorant and spread all the FUD, whereas the people who dont know what they are talking about are sensable about it and they don't say stupid things like "macs suck".

Interesting isn't it?


----------



## tismey (Feb 28, 2002)

A couple of nice frothy pints for scott... Googolplex - I'm afraid I was ever-so clumsy back there. You should have seen the number of optics I  accidentally ran your Coke under.

My favourite story (think I've told it before) is still the guy from a High Street electrical company who, when I enquired about Mac-compatible MP3 players, told me that Macs were a dying platform cos you can't write HTML on Macs...


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

what's the matter Scott, can't _draw_ your own draft either? 

here, i'll share with you - a rough draft of the way my backyard will look when i am done with the work and the new sun room is built.


----------



## scott (Feb 28, 2002)

Ed, I think you will have to invite the HBG crew for a bbq.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 28, 2002)

I think the reason girls are more accepting of macs is that it is socially acceptable for a girl to ask questions and make it clear they don't know about something, while guys tend to avoid any suggestion they are not lords of their realm.
In Australia, there are two types of car: Holden and Ford. If you take an interest in, say, Jaguars or Volvos you will be ridiculed - but only by the guys. The girls LOVE jaguars and volvos and volkswagens and so on.

Anyway, I just came from a lecture where the lecturer listed M$ Word as a "presentation and multimedia package", then went on to say that it is "inefficient and clunky, and shouldn't be used for anything other than word processing."
When he was asked why by some of the M$ fans in the room, he went off on a rhetoric of why M$ makes bad software. He then apologised and said, "That said, I've spent about $2000 on Microsoft products this year, so they must be doing something right."
He then went on to describe Windows XP's ground-breaking features such as burning CDs from the OS, and the new Movie Maker. Then added "Of course, Macs have been able to do both of these things for about four years now, but Microsoft have done a fantastic job of ... umm, copying ... shall we say adapting these features, and Macs are pretty much useless."
You really have to wonder how someone who spends $2000 a year on MS products can be so block-headed.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 28, 2002)

Tismey, I hope you didn't put *too much* in there


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

ok, so now that Phil and all you other porta-mac users have discovered how to meet girls, you are going to need some advice for dating. I have searched the most advanced sources available and found these to ensure you will continue dating after the first date.

for what to do on a that big first date click here 

and to make sure you dance like a pro click here 

I hope no one finds these too difficult. While being yourself is the most important thing, saying and doing the right things never hurts.


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

crahahahahahahaha!

That's just preciously brilliant Ed.




I must admit to mastering the basic twirl myself.
Ladies care to dance?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice. 

I must admit that my gf actually abhors macs, and really isn't that technically intuitive. Must be my inner ENTP lawyer manifesting itself.


----------



## tismey (Mar 1, 2002)

Have managed to get 3 of my past girlfriends to use Macs. The downside? You know the 'favourite T-shirt' syndrome, where you break up and they always end up with a favourite bit of clothing? Well, my exes always seem to end up with my old Powerbooks...


----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey, what's happening to me? Suddenly I have this urge to be Tismeys ex


----------



## ksuther (Mar 1, 2002)

Ummm, maybe a new topic right about now?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

lol for some reason the favorite T-shirt syndrome hasnt hit me yet  -- I have one.
One the front side it says "There must be 50 ways to leave your lover" and on the back "But only one way to spice your mind - serkova x99" hehehe ;-)
That stil lresides in my drawer even though I dont use it any more 



I have had lots of bias for me using macs, but when it comes down to simple things, like typing, even that is hard on a PeeCee, when people try to um-laut and accent things on a PeeCee they gon nuts hehehe ;-)


My morning special tismey please 
Its the beginning of another great weekend and tonite and tomorrow nite maybe even sunday if you guys behave, DJ Admiral strikes again 



Admiral


----------



## tismey (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Hey, what's happening to me? Suddenly I have this urge to be Tismeys ex *



It's amazing how many more people have had the urge to be my ex than my current....


----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2002)

You should put up a demand. They have to be your current for at least 3 years before they can resign with a powerbook


----------



## tismey (Mar 1, 2002)

By which time I'll probably be ready for a new machine anyway... like it....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 1, 2002)

i got my ex to get an iMac back before she turned into a crazed btch. Unfortunatly, now she calls me almost daily cuz she manages to break something at every turn. She didn't end up with any of my stuff after the break up though. Well she did, but she collected it all, put it in a bag, and left it on my door step...... ah..... always the drama queen


----------



## Klink (Mar 1, 2002)

tismey, you give a good severance package. What do you do for your currents that ask for a raise?


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Admiral!
Maybe this is a stupid question but...

How do I set the Value for a Variable in Cocoa ??? (Obj-C)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

I have no idea alex 
I would assume it would follow the standard convention:

type var_name = value lol


Admiral


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for nothing Admiral!

Hey Tismey! One drink for me and my friend AK! 


(Actually I put the decleration at the wron point of my code. LOL! )


----------



## ksuther (Mar 1, 2002)

My biggest problem with Cocoa is that you can't declare variables anywhere in the code, as C. C++ is better in that regard.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 1, 2002)

Yep! That's exactly my problem!
I'm swapping over from C/C++ to Obj-C and that is just /()%&(%&/((!"!


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

well, over 800 responses before anybody started shop talk. I guess that's pretty good with this crowd.  and as long as nobody starts typing terminal commands _and_ it doesn't start to monopolize the conversation, then i guess we'll let it slide  

as for the wet t shirt syndrome, er i mean the ex-factor, mine have been more prone to breaking things than taking them. be sure to grab anything of real value on your first trip out the door. 

I think the worse loss was a girl I dated a couple of times who borrowed my Rod Stewart albums and then wouldn't go out with again or return the albums.  

now if anybody decides to get up on the bar and do the "who's Your Daddy?", i want them cut off imediately!! 

by the way, i said those instructions would make sure you kept dating, not necessarily with the same girl


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh, making lyrics even in dutch can be frustrating. "Super Hits Voor Kids" from the superwarehouse. You see


----------



## ulrik (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Oh, making lyrics even in dutch can be frustrating. "Super Hits Voor Kids" from the superwarehouse. You see  *



I see!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 1, 2002)

you won't believe this...

talked to my french teacher today... told her i was getting a new PowerMac sometime...

"What? You're going over to the dark side? (Laughter)"

and then I showed her a pic... with dual 17 inch flat screens....

"Wow... but why do you want an Apple?"

i explained why...

she still doesn't understand why i want one...

everyone in my school hates macs.... 600+ kids...

i dare someone to bring it up at a school board meeting with me...


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't be afraid we are spoiled with publicity for the new iMac.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *you won't believe this...
> 
> talked to my french teacher today... told her i was getting a new PowerMac sometime...
> ...



Me too, my school is filled with morons that simply can't understand that it exsitst computers other than pc's. And since they don't understand macs, they automaticly says: macs suck (or "mac er dårlig åss" in Norwegian) Luckily, some of my friends understand.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 1, 2002)

you know why my last program would not let me compile ? becaues of variable declarations. F**** C wont let me do it anywhere, it has to be at the beginning unlike java  -- C sucks 


well... I dont know the who's your daddy routine so I wont do it 


finally....
DRUMS PLEASE>....

ITS THE WEEKEND!!!1 get ready to party at herve's with DJ Admiral 
(I wonder if we are going to have an ibiza bar, like herve's chain stores hehehe)


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm thinking about buying that monopoly shirt from macsurfshop, that way people can mercifully read my platform, rather than saying something stupid and getting bitched out by me.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 1, 2002)

somthing Smart carTd


----------



## RacerX (Mar 1, 2002)

> _posted by our friend Ed on 2/1/2002_
> *this thread may die a quick death or it might become a classic.*



I think this is working on becoming a _classic_ after it's first month.


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

thanks RacerX and Charmin (who said almost the same thing a few posts back )

wow, has it only been a month? and a short month at that? and we are already over half way to catching up with the cuss thread 

maybe i should start a chain of these. I'll scour the internet looking for forums and start a Herve's B&G in all of them. might even be easier if i license franchises and let other people help establish them. 25% of the best posts from each being sent to the home office. and of course they all have to link to this thread for authentication 

great idea Phil - wearing around a shirt that says "I hate your OS" is so much more tactful.   

one of my favorite t shirts that i outgrew said:

"I don't give a shit
I don't take any shit
I'm not in the shit business"


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 1, 2002)

Guano Chili Ink(c)omen


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 1, 2002)

all my friends use dells.... and they love the steven character...

i'm gonna get that "Dude... you're getting a DULL Computer" t-shirts from MacSurfShop.com

i suggest we buy that one for all our dell loving friends! i dare a disguised apple employee to walk into dell home offices wearing that shirt... i'd pay to see that confrontation!


----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *
> 
> "mac er drlig ss"*


ss...is that a WORD in Oslo?


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2002)

*TANGO*

ok, i got my signiture to work with color so i should be able to do this too.


----------



## tismey (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *maybe i should start a chain of these. I'll scour the internet looking for forums and start a Herve's B&G in all of them. might even be easier if i license franchises and let other people help establish them. *



I hope you're planning on getting more staff Ed. Ksv & I are run ragged as it is....


----------



## googolplex (Mar 1, 2002)

ahh its friday. The weekend has arrived! Only next week is going ot be hell for me. 

Oh well, I get a week off after that !


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 1, 2002)

I CAN"T WAIT FOR THE NEW MACOSX.COM! HOW ABOUT YOU?!


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

> I hope you're planning on getting more staff Ed. Ksv & I are run ragged as it is....



gosh Tismey, I was thinking you two should be first to get new franchises - move up the corporate ladder and all that. You are both highly trained and would be able to decorate in that unique style that is Herve's. Of course we really might have to create a Herve bot to carry this off. I am afraid that the real Herve couldn't keep up with the demand for thousands of random posts per hour.  

and the presence of Herve on a forum at least 1 month in advance would be a prerequisite. It is possible that some potential markets might not be ready for a Herve's yet.  

so to all my bar buddies - did anybody notice that Simx just posted the "what's wrong with this picture" thing up in hot topics? he he. I told him and his responses they should try visiting other forums. it's like old news down here. 

maybe being at the bottom of the main page is why we get so many aussies in here. we are in the land down under of macosx.com


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

Ed I really thinks that you are just increasing your post counts. I haven't red Freud but I can analyse a message.


----------



## Klink (Mar 2, 2002)

Psst, Herve. Be careful with the F word in front of Ed.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

> *Ed I really thinks that you are just increasing your post counts. I haven't red Freud but I can analyse a message.*



hey, i thought that was the best herve post i have ever read so i'm framing it and putting it on the wall here.  

Herve, would you send us pictures of you and your sister to hang next to it?


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

ah what the hell, since everybody is so fascinated with my post count let the records reflect that this was post #2200.  


hey, there's not some sort of forced retirement once i get a certain number of posts, is there? The gold watch would be nice, but my imac probably keeps better time anyway.  

picture for a moment - me walking around with an iMac on my wrist.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

> _said by Ed_
> *hey, i thought that was the best herve post i have ever read so i'm framing it and putting it on the wall here.  *



Or we could _flame it_ and get out some marshmallows! Yummmmm!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, there's not some sort of forced retirement once i get a certain number of posts, is there? *



It hasn't happened to Admiral yet, so if there is one I would imagine that it is up at around 5000 posts (you should reach that in a couple weeks   ), or maybe after 9999 posts you roll back over to 0 (it could happen   ).


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

well, when (and if) i reach 9999, i will probably experience a great anxiety as to whether or not to post again. It will be like standing on the edge of a great chasm with the unknown before me. It will be like a great adventure, like being on the space shuttle or discovering sunken treasure or...

who am i kidding? i will probably not even notice


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

Or maybe it'll be like a _fountain of youth_ as you get transformed from a _middle-aged people person_ to a _Junior Member_ (if that happens, I'll start posting more myself  ).


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

he he

if that was all there was to it, i'd just shave my beard and start over as EdX, cousin of SimX and RacerX, son of FedEx 

I wouldn't get my hopes too high if I was you


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

Ed analysing has nothing to do with ... It is a way to know which software your consumer wants.


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

so what software do i want herve?


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

If I am analysing your message there is one word important and that is "which".


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

Forced retirement ?! what in God's green earth are you guys talking about ?!  I still feel 21....hey I am 21  (if you guys pay me a nice pension I might retire ).

Ed you beast you have more than 2200 post  mein Gott! lol...you are coming up really fast!

so, tismey you know the drill, coffee and bailey per piacere.  Bring out a round for Ed and Racer while you are at it on my Tab.


Today I need to go to the post office and mail my mystery mix ... I also need to mail my german friend.  If she is in Berlin in july I might go visit her for a  week before I go to greece ... what do you guys think ?  Good idea ? 


Oh while I am at it, anyone know any good hashMap source code (written in ANSI C).  My professor has given us the option to use any implementation we want (or make our own ) --- Today I renew my quest on finding that C bible book 



Tonite, big phat party at herve's all of you are invited, bring your dance shoes with you ... and jadey, bring over cyan too, Herve's needs a maskot ;-)



Admiral
-DJ @ Herve's
-Managing Director of Herve's 
-In charge of OS affairs @ Herve's(lol )


----------



## julguribye (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *
> ss...is that a WORD in Oslo? *



det er bare slang, åss er slang av "altså"


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

/* leest 10 getallen in, ordent ze en toont ze */

#include <stdio.h>

int tabel[10];
void verwissel(int*, int*);

void lees_tabel(int *tb)
{
   int i;

   printf("GEEF 10 GETALLEN\n");
   for (i = 0;i<10;++i)
      scanf("%d",&tb_);
}

void toon_tabel(int *tb)
{
    int i;

    printf("\n\nDE 10 GETALLEN ZIJN\n");
    for (i=0;i<10;++i)
        printf("%d\n",tb);
}

void orden_tabel(int *tb)
{
      int i,j;

      for (i=0;i<10;++i)
         for (j = i+1;j<10;++j)
             if (tb>tb[j])
                 verwissel(&tb,&tb[j]);
}

void main(void)
{
      lees_tabel(tabel);
      orden_tabel(tabel);
      toon_tabel(tabel);
}_


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *EdX, cousin of SimX and RacerX, son of FedEx*



LOL! great funny moment there ed!

btw... how do you say your last name?! spell it out phonetically.... i get confused trying to say your name... *s-pure-i-ell* is usually how i say it...


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 2, 2002)

Good point Hervé!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *btw... how do you say your last name?! spell it out phonetically.... i get confused trying to say your name... *



I let my computer figure it out for me... typed it into TextEdit (or in your case you could do it in SimpleText in 8.1) and have it speak his name (actually what I do for most of his longer post is cut-and-paste them and have the computer read them while I work on something else).


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

whew. it just took from 2:20 am to 4:26 pm to defragment and optimize my 80 gb firewire drive. but now it runs so nice!!

so not that i am back after doing serious yard work while the computer was tied up doing its thing, let me direct you to this thread for the most recent discussion on my last name. What is it about my name that it has suddenly become a frequent topic of conversation in the last week? 

you might note the synchronistic tie in with my drefrag of the 80 gb hd and the original topic of that thread 

well, i am stinky so i am headed to the shower in a short bit. see you back here tonite.


----------



## scott (Mar 2, 2002)

Tismey, a beer please. 5 hour dealay at airport last night makes me have an alcohol recession.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 2, 2002)

Tismey, get the alcohol out, it's almost time to get this party started 


** Admiral takes his place at the DJ Booth **

Taking requests, who wants what ?


** wonders where the maskot of Herve's, cyan, is  **



Kicking of the night with "Desert Rose, melodic club mix" by sting.



Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Mar 2, 2002)

Admiral, what kind of music is playing.  Rock? Electric? please no pop or (c)rap .


----------



## themacko (Mar 2, 2002)

This is my first visit to the Bar & Grill!  It's 9:00 on a Friday, when I'm usually at a *ahem* real bar but it's the weekend before midterms so... wassabi!


----------



## Klink (Mar 2, 2002)

**The bar door bursts open! It's Klink, dressed in nothing but his birthday suite! He runs over and hops on the bar doing a twirly to show off his dance moves, jumps off and runs past the DJ booth, round the dance, past the bar again and stops short at the door and yells... "Themacko welcome to Herve's Bar & Grill you bastard!" makes a hasty exit**


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

well i guess i have to call you Themacko in Herve's since Scott is already a regular 

don't mind klink, he has just been practicing the dance lessons i gave him about 20 or more posts in this thread ago. also, if you read the 1st post in this thread, then you know that clothes are optional here. I think this is one of the first times anybody has really tried out to see if it's true  

so I saw where your Sundevils got beat by Stanford.   so are they going to have a good baseball team maybe?  Surely you guys must have some good sports team. Jeez, if i were an athlete i would rahter be in Arizona than GD Florida!!!

Hey BB - hope you are ok with the teasing we gave you in site discussion. Wouldn't have done it if it weren't you and we didn't like you so much!!

and speaking of site discussion - Let's all raise our drinks and toast to testuser who went over 1000 posts a while back!! A very valued member of our community who really doesn't get all the credit he deserves.  I can attest that i indirectly owe the functioning of my 80 gb HD to him and his help in recommending i get diskwarrior after we brainstormed everything else for 2 days. Here's to you, TU!!


----------



## tismey (Mar 3, 2002)

Eeeurgh!! What a weekend... housewarming on Friday, then a Wacky Races cocktail night last night. Hair of the dog that bit me, I think...


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow, damnit, I have a terrible hangover....
yesterday, I was in Schrießheim, there was a big street party, called "Matheise Markt", which has a long tradition, this year, they celebrated it for the 437th time....and I was so drunk....boy was I drunk......oh boy oh boy oh boy....

I take an Apfelwein (apple vine) with cola...I have to drink myself sober....


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

Apfelwein???  

You need some Konteralkohol?!!?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 3, 2002)

welcome themacko!

now I have to finish all my work today .


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Hey BB - hope you are ok with the teasing we gave you in site discussion. Wouldn't have done it if it weren't you and we didn't like you so much!!*



you did what? i haven't checked back over there... i guess i will be now...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

It's Sunday, that means tomorrow is Monday, which means I have school tomorrow. Maybe I'll actually do some homework 

Btw, I think Klink needs a job in the bar


----------



## googolplex (Mar 3, 2002)

heh


----------



## ksv (Mar 3, 2002)

Yah, Klink can step in for me when I'm away every second weekend 
Anything interesting going on here?
BTW, does anyone know if it's possible to overclock the bus on a tray-loading iMac? I tried to set the resistors on the daughtercard at 83 MHz, like the PowerBooks which originally ships with 83 MHz (and they use almost the same daughtercard as the iMac), but then the iMac wouldn't boot at all, so I put the resistors back to 67 MHz, and the PLL on bus*6, 400 MHz. Or can't the iMac motherboard take more than 67 MHz?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 3, 2002)

No Rock unless its rock nite 
no pop unless its mixed in with some techno or house 

capisce ?! 


So its sunday morning...eeerrr..well noon-- ...and I was woken up by an SMS...so what to do now ? 

oh that Scheisse book is hilarious   I was reading it last nite.... He! Alex!  Du bist ein schweinhund   hehehehehe  -- well a little out of character but I couldnt wait to go to the cus thread 



Admiral


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *welcome themacko!*


You can call me either 'Macko' or just Scott.  The third person thing is kinda weird.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> oh that Scheisse book is hilarious   I was reading it last nite.... He! Alex!  Du bist ein schweinhund  *



schwein*e*hund


----------



## googolplex (Mar 3, 2002)

"No Rock unless its rock nite
no pop unless its mixed in with some techno or house"

 comon you have to play rock. I think we should have a rock room in herve's. Not saying that techno and house are bad, I like that too, but you have to play good rock! . And please no pop admiral .


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 3, 2002)

Fick *t* euch!


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

ok, about this music thing. don't forget we have a jukebox with every song ever recorded on it. so if you don't like what admiral is playing in the dance bar, just go stick a quarter, or whatever coin your country uses, in the jukebox and have a seat at the main bar. Twould drive me crazy to listen to nothing but that euro dance stuff all the time or even more than one night a week. but since admiral created that two story addition with the huge dance floor and super modern DJ booth, we have to let him play in it. we just don't have to listen to it. 

ksv and Ulrik - hope things get better before the day is over. sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. 

Hey Mack (how's that? makes you sound like a tough truckdriver or maybe  character from a Sinatra Song ) - I hope it's not still raining in the desert. I assume your truck is rear wheel drive which really makes it rough in slick conditions, especially for those who aren't used to them.

so Klink, what position would you like to apply for? your application will be given top priority seeing as how you have such goood references.


----------



## themacko (Mar 3, 2002)

hehe, Macko, not Mack.  My truck is still a bit smashed .. gives it some character though.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 3, 2002)

Ed, I'm just kidding around . Can I build a 2 story rock room addition?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 3, 2002)

lol typos ... Schweinehund   


Ed, you are taking away customers from my dance floor


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *lol typos ... Schweinehund
> 
> 
> Ed, you are taking away customers from my dance floor  *



Hehe, Admiral, you don't wanna know what Alexandert responded to us 
But well, at least we were correct


----------



## ulrik (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> ksv and Ulrik - hope things get better before the day is over. sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. *



Yeah, I coded my hangover away....this->reboot("graceful") did it's job...

Just was in the cinema, finally saw "pact of the wolves" or however it is called in the USA and England, not bad, some scenes which where a bit too action-movie like, but the plot and the atmosphere was really cool!


----------



## Klink (Mar 3, 2002)

Hello Mr. Edward Spruiell. My name is Klink.

**Klink extends his hand for a greeting and does so with a firm yet subordinate grip**

I'm here in response to your advertisement for Herve's Bar & Grill Court Jester position. Do you have some time to speak with me and discuss my qualifications for the position?

**Ed shakes his head yes with some uncertainty and wonders who's been wearing his bathrobe. He quickly snaps back to reality and points to an empty booth.**

Thank you Mr. Spruiell for taking the time to speak with me.

**Ed twirls his right hand as if saying "out with it boy"**

I have 15 years experience in buffooning. I come from a long line of family Jesters. My father was a Jester, my grandfather was a Jester, and his father was a Jester as well. You can trace my family lineage back to the Courts of King Henry the 5th. Mr Spruiell I am a harlequin in full body and mind. Please notice my comical facial features, my enormous pointed ears, my stocky torso and large curly feet. These Sir can only be features birthed of a true commedia dell'arte.  If I can mention, I'm always drunk, I have a tendency to insult the most callous of costumers and continually place both feet firmly in my mouth. Of coarse I come with the full compliment wardrobe, or not, depending on what's needed.

Ed bellows, "Past experiences."

**Klink searches his Jester's bag of tricks and pulls out his resume and hands it to Ed**

As you can see listed, my prior positions are with questionable firms you may have heard; Microsoft, America Online, Netscape Inc., R.J. Reynolds Tabaco Company, and McDonald's.

**A sickly smile spreads across Ed's face**

Ed barks, "References."

I'm recommended by themacko, ksuther and ksv. I believe you might know these gentlemen. Here are their addresses for claiming their first born.

Well Mr Spruiell, do I have the position?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Klink is definitely qualified for the position of "Bar Jester" or something along those lines


----------



## googolplex (Mar 3, 2002)

rofl, Ed loves people who come from those companies  he he he


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 3, 2002)

GRAND OPENING 

Phil Wood is pleased to announce a new addition to the bar and grill! For those of you who can't stand ksv's badly mixed drinks, or admiral's super-greg style musings, I offer you an option, a "none of the above", I offer you salvation!

I am most honored to announce.. Phil Wood's Bounce House Room! The floor is padded, the walls are padded, and for those of you who think white people can jump, the ceiling is padded too! Bring the kid, bring your sister, bring anyone except for ManicDVLN! Of course, this is one bounce room with many amenities. All surfaces are completely vomit-proof, drinks can still be recieved through pneumaticic tubes, and there's one of those little automatic donut cookers in the corner. So com'on in! Admission's free, though it may cost you to exit!

Woo hoo!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooo! Why no ManicDVLN? Maybe we could hurt him


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 3, 2002)

Vomit proof AND a donut maker?!?!?!!

I'm so there!!

J

Can I please have a vodka tonic if I promise not to vomit for a bit?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

(blaaaaaaaaaaaaah)

i don't think it's 100% vomit-proof... it's got a few bugs... does the room have anything that runs on windows?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 3, 2002)

yes, it's running on windows RG. We wouldn't want a bounch house to be stable would we?

Try a demo for yourself:

http://www.deanliou.com/WinRG/


----------



## ksuther (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL  MacOS RG 
Oh wait, it's been that for a while now...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 3, 2002)

how true...


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

googolplex - better make the rock wing with 3 stories and a basement. Set it up with 4 stages and always have 2 bands playing. I think the sooner you get it done, the better. Better make it vomit proof while your at it. The women seem to like that. 

Ok macko it is. Mack i would bother capitalizing, but macko is ok too. 

now the Klink issue - while my arms were open to Klink for a position here at herve's, I was somewhat confused as to why we should pay for a service we are used to getting for free. But then i thought about all the talented people who have had to prove themselves first and later rewarded for proving they had the talent. so the job is yours Klink. We do expect at least one funny post per day. I am imagining that with all your experience at those corporate gigs that you should have enough insider jokes to keep us rolling on the floor for weeks. Sight gags are also good but try not to overdo them. of course the sight of Phil bouncing should keep us all amused for awhile anyway. 

ksv - if i were you, i would pour Phil's next drink on Phil instead of in his usual donald duck cup, considering that comment about the quality of your services. I would also go sign up for fantasy baseball as soon as you leave this thread

and i would like to thank everyone for observing the sign above the bar that says "NO talking about Mozilla here"


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

Well thank you Mr. Spruiell, I won't disappoint you. Your Ad does state this is a freelance position of sorts, and I shall render my services as necessary. 

*shakes his hand, releases with a twirl and starts walking towards the exit... *

*with his back to the bar, the patrons marvel at the site of his bear buttocks which appears to be a center stage for some small creatures including a chinchilla masked as Moe of the 3 Stooges, a raccoon with a Groucho Marx prosthesis, an out of work flying monkey from the Wizard of Oz set, and Sammy Davis Jr. working new dance steps.*


----------



## tismey (Mar 4, 2002)

BEAR buttocks? Is klink the result of some kind of wildlife/human genetic splicing experiment gone horribly wrong?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

I wondered the same thing Tismey, but was afraid to ask!! 

so let's see if i can get this right. if i do, then you should see this little guy i picked up hitchhiking . if not you will see a bunch of vb code.  







actually he belongs to sloane who was supposed to come visit and bring some more friends. he must have gotten lost.

btw - where is symphonix? how is school and life in the big city down under going this week?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

>i don't think it's 100% vomit-proof... it's got a few bugs... does the room
>have anything that runs on windows?

Vomit runs on windows. Walls too.

Another vodka tonic por favor?

J


----------



## tismey (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> [BVomit runs on windows. Walls too.
> [/B]



That obviously depends if it's the liquidy, runny type or the chunky stays-where-you-chucked-it type.

Vodka tonic coming up. We have a special on doubles, by the way. Can I tempt  you?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

Ed,

MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

"googolplex - better make the rock wing with 3 stories and a basement. Set it up with 4 stages and always have 2 bands playing. I think the sooner you get it done, the better. Better make it vomit proof while your at it. The women seem to like that. "

Ok, so 3 stories and a basement. We can have a rock room, and a classic rock/retro room . Do we have a budget for getting bands to play here? I'll get on it right away. 

What is the definition of vomit-proof? It stops you from vomitting or does it just drain it all away? or something else?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

Tempt away! Doubles sounds real good about now. It is -4 here this morning. Cripes! Who thought this was a good place for a college?!

I would define vomit proof as either 1) easily wiped off, or 2) patterned in such a way as to hide the presence of vomit, chunky or plain.

J


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *GRAND OPENING
> Phil Wood is pleased to announce a new addition to the bar and grill! For those of you who can't stand ksv's badly mixed drinks, or admiral's super-greg style musings, I offer you an option, a "none of the above", I offer you salvation!*



Oooh, you should better watch your mouth, or you'll have a _really_ badly mixed drink, which will completely redefine your understanding of the word "bad", in your face pretty soon 

Signing up for fantasy baseball right now...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey hey!
J is here!

Hey you know what ??
It just hit me!
In one week (not counting this one) I have spring break, and then 3-5 more weeks and the semester is OVER... O~V~E~R!!!!!!  I can officially start planning my summer vacation 


I am so excited now 


Tismey my good man, my usual ice cold coffee please 



Admiral


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

Vacation. What would that be like I wonder...

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol J I could send you a souvenir from my vacation  at least you could have a faux-vacation that way


----------



## scott (Mar 4, 2002)

The advent of cellular phone technology has hereby ruined any vacation chances I will ever get.


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *The advent of cellular phone technology has hereby ruined any vacation chances I will ever get. *



I haven't got one, so I'm free to take vacations whenever I want


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol are YOU serious scott ? 
the advent of mobile telephony has made my vacations the best ;-)

all you need is a GSM provider.  FIDO or Roger's GSM, so that you can have 2 numbers (i.e. 2 SIM cards)  One business, and one vacation.  Business you never ever use when on vacation   The vacation one only family knows ;-)

Thats what I do, keep in contact with family and friends with my "vacation" SIM, and use my regular one when I work hehe... no bugging phone calls from work 

The technology is not bad, its just how you use it 


GSM providers in the states are VoiceStream, AT&T (select areas, but expandy very fast), and Cingular (about 50% GSM and expanding fast to it).



Admiral


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Ed,
> 
> MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA!
> ...



Is anyone supposed to comment that?  

Here I sit, doing my english homework, "learning" some words right now...

appear - komme til syne/dukke opp
hide - gjemme (seg)
prepare - forberede (seg)
bone - bein

Is this a joke?  
I guess my teacher doesn't even know what unit CPU speed is measured in, or what the heck a transistor is


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

*begins construction on rock room

Ed, I need a budget to get bands in here


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Ed,
> 
> MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA!
> ...



Is anyone supposed to comment that?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by googolplex 
Ed, 

MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Is anyone supposed to comment that?  

---------------------------------


Yes! I will comment that 


CHIMERA CHIMERA CHIMERA CHIMERA!


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Ed,
> 
> MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA, MOZILLA!
> ...



Is anyone supposed to comment that?


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *The advent of cellular phone technology has hereby ruined any vacation chances I will ever get. *



I haven't got one, so I'm free to take vacations whenever I want


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

Why are my posts posted 5 times or something?  
Heelp!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by googolplex
> ...



And me too!

OMNI OMNI OMNI OMNI!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

Umm,

LINKS LINKS LINKS!!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol... I think the song goes "Links, zwo, drei vier"   


hey guys, all of you go to the gotti or no gotti thread and voice your opinion


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

I wanna souvenier!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

She wants your underwear!


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

will somebody fix the ksv cd? the disc seems to be stuck. I think someone with a more technical background than me should do this. i am liable to have it start over at the beginning 

googolplex - here is your own Herve's check book. try not to spend more than a couple of million a week ok? i like your idea of having rock and retro rock going in seperate locations at the same time. good thinking. you were definitly the right man for this job.

and chanting Mozilla or Chimera as a mantra is ok. there are many roads to enlightenment and who am i to say which road is right for you 


is there a moderator in the house? could we get img code turned on here? or could i get img code turned on please? not sure if it is just me or the whole thread? or maybe the whole forum?


----------



## Klink (Mar 4, 2002)

Tell me about it scott. Having all this technology to get in touch with people, though very good for situations Admiral describes when you WANT to keep in touch, you just can't use the old excuse " I wasn't by a phone". So there's no place sacred anymore. Bastards!


Welcome J. Your face looks familiar. Have we met before? 


tismey, my bare ass is somewhat like a bear's ass. Wind up shaving it twice a week. Damn razor stubble!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't be a hypocrite macchick are you not using a copied version of osx over osniks?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

Cripes! You can see my face on this thing?!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

You don't know that chicks are not allowed in Belgium they are full of dioxine and pcb from Hanekop and Dehaene.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

<---Dioxin free


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

I wanna see proof...


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

How can we make the difference?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol herve's mind is going to dirty places 
I am sure she doesnt want my underwear herve 

I am sure to get you something very imaginative J when I come back I will USPS it to you


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

What are you doing with your hand Admiral?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

If your underwear were cute and it fit me I might want it.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

There is an iMac waiting for you! Don't Wait Up!


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

> Cripes! You can see my face on this thing?!



Ulrik, did you forget to tell jbartlett about the inscreen cameras that apple has been hiding in recent models?


jbartlett - so what does the j stand for? Jane? Jenny? Julie? Jolly? Jaunty? Java? 

so klink, when the other kids said "if i looked like you i would shave my ass and walk backwards", you took them seriously, eh? 

secret to not being reached on cell phone - turn it off except to call out.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> *If your underwear were cute and it fit me I might want it. *



  Am I in the right thread?

What kind of establishment is this place anyway?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

RacerX, that is a weak attempt t being shocked. we can all look at your avatar and see that devilish grin even with the mask on 

besides if a woman can't come in the bar and flirt, what kind of bar would it be?

of course Tolya's underwear is a pretty weird thing to want, but who am i to criticize other people's fetishes? I just hope Tolya would wash them first


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> Ulrik, did you forget to tell jbartlett about the inscreen cameras that apple has been hiding in recent models?
> *



Good work, Ed. no. GREAT WORK! Walk around! Tell our little secret! YELL IT INTO THE STREETS DAMNIT...sheesh


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

i like ed's idea of turning the img code on... just for this forum at least...

jbartlett... you live in Notre Dame, IN? Where is that? I used to live near Terre Haute, IN (if you know where that is...)


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey, BlingBling, just noticed your new sig...don't tell me you really had to drop the new iMac and you have to stick with the PC?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *GREAT WORK! Walk around! Tell our little secret! YELL IT INTO THE STREETS DAMNIT*



HEY EVERYONE! APPLE HAS INSCREEN CAMERAS IN IT'S NEWEST MODELS!!!!!!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

> _said by Ed_
> *RacerX, that is a weak attempt t being shocked.*



Okay, fine. Barkeep! I'll have a Vanilla MilkShake... shaken, not stirred!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

yes i had to drop the iMac and stick with the PC... but i am re-thinking my decision and probably purchasing a PowerMac Dual GHz with Cinema Display sometime near August


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

Notre Dame is that big Catholic university with the football team. It's right outside scenic South Bend(over).

J


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol I think J is putting the moves on me 
well if you like clean briefs, they are yours J 


tismey! coffee, black, cold, frappe please (lol I sound like I am talking to a replicator)


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *tismey! coffee, black, cold, frappe please (lol I sound like I am talking to a replicator)
> *



_Isn't_ tismey a replicator? Where does the get all the ingredients from? _I_ have to use my own fridge!


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

I definitely do NOT want soiled ones, and again, I only want them if they fit me and look cute.

J


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

uh Tolya, since you are the only one that drinks your coffee like that, we have been using the replicator all along. now that you know the commands you can just go back there and do it yourself without making these overworked and underpaid bartenders do it for you. 

when was the last time you left a tip anyway? 

Ulrik - i'm sorry.  (whispering - so i guess i shouldn't tell them that on the old imacs the camera is located behind that little hole at the top that everyone thinks is the built in mic, eh?)

hey jbartlett -ever hear of a psych professor named Dave Smith at ND?

Tolya, please just keep your underwear on for now, ok? (take your shirt off only if you must )

BB- seems like you are working under a more realistic plan now. good luck with it!!


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Ulrik - i'm sorry.  (whispering - so i guess i shouldn't tell them that on the old imacs the camera is located behind that little hole at the top that everyone thinks is the built in mic, eh?)
> *



OK, I forgive you! But keep that other secret! You know the one I mean. The silver one...yes...I know, it's pervert....

Good thing that I can still order my food in a restaurant, I think I would get any replicator to shut down (like the Burger King Drive In I usually visit).

"I want...you know....the small things....the red ones, made from pork...no, wait, from beef....you know, the hot ones...I mean....hot...with this sauce, which tastes a bit like, you know, these others, the cubic ones, which come with the white sauce...but different...yeah, anyway, those, cold, with some of these freaky vegetables...the yellow ones....burried in earth.....potatoes!!!yeah...no....fries...french....I mean potato fries french hot...you know, those potatoes cut into long  pieces, then made really hot so they look different...you got it so far???"

This is how I regularly order in a restaurant, that's why most often I just visit my local all-you-can-eat chinese, there I can myself what to eat...


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

ulrik - don't know him personally, but I know who he is. A friend of yours?

J


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, Ed started out as my psychatrist (spelling???) but we have become friends....AS LONG AS HE KEEPS SECRETS!!!

no, just kidding....we are no friends....uhm, I mean we are friends but he's not my psychatrist...


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

please post after a minute


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

*pst...how many seconds left???


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

I tried to order a chocolate ice cream on a drive-in with my bicycle once...
oh man, don't the people who work there have any sense of humor? What kind of life do they have?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 4, 2002)

lol my underwear, and overwear stays on at all times ed when in public places  lol dont worry about it ;-)

I hereby name the Frappé with baileys the Admiral Coffee.

btw ed I always leave tips, but where are the nice waitresses  ?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey guys, I had to send my TiBook in to Apple for service, the CD drive was broken, the hard drive makes funny noises, and the charge light does weird things. I need some serious emotional support. This Wall Street 350 with only 192 megs of ram doesn't cut it, but I'm so used to osx i'm running it on this. lol


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

I will include your TiBook into my prayers...

"Dear god, please spare my Cinema Display from dead pixels, and while you're at it, prevent my fileserver HDD from dying...oh, and it would be really nice if you could do some of your funky tricks to help ksuther's disabled TiBook"

that should do it...

not that I believe in it or anything


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks, maybe the Apple gods and Steve Jobs will smile on us 
I feel soo much better, but it doesn't make this Wallstreet any faster


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

ksuther - not everyone can do this, but if you really believe it will work. Point your finger at the Wall St. and think very loudly "FASTER". Chant this over and over. eventually with enough concentration and strict focus, you will see about a 5% to 10% increase in speed.

and i suggest placing a spell of protection on the Ti book when you get it back. take a photo fo the Ti and burn a red candle over it and let the wax drip down and cover the picture. while doing this, visualize your Ti running flawlessly until the year 2020.  

oh, and definitly pray to the Apple Gods. they hate being left out of the loop.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 4, 2002)

It works for 3/4 of people on the internet, so I assume that it will problably work for you too ksuther:

Simply install some generic maitnence update! You may not be exactly sure where the speed improvements are, but you'll just know that there's something new!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

Matrix Agent:
It's called prebinding. You can use XOptimize or a similar utility for this. What it does is run through all of the Cocoa programs on your hard disk and changes all of the variable types that are resolved at runtime and resolves them then, speeding up app launch times. It does help quite a bit on slower machines, and I'm about to do it right now


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

what, you're not going to try the finger pointing trick?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

can this work on windows pc's also? i'll try it if it works!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll try the finger pointing trick later, but what finger do i point with?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

Okay, so I had a Lombard or a Wallstreet (I foget which - I went through several), and I really really liked it. One day it got really like nuclear hot and smelled like burning plastic. Apple couldn't figure out the problem, so they gave me a new TiPB. I think it's icky. I'm much happier with my iBook/600. I know the Ti is really swell, but it feels all wrong. If anybody wants to trade, I'd trade for a new 14" iBook...

J

BTW - The Apple service people were excellent, even though the PB was cooked.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

This week sucks, I've got way too much stuff to do. I'm afraid I wont be posting much on here. Come Friday I'm FREEEEEE  hehe


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

wheeeee!!!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 4, 2002)

indeed.

wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 4, 2002)

ksuther, thats the funny thing. Long after the prebinding is done, there are people claiming radical speed increases after even the most trivial .02 iTunes update.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

I also heard that using the "graphite" settings increases processor speed over using the "blue" settings under OSX.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> *so they gave me a new TiPB. I think it's icky. I know the Ti is really swell, but it feels all wrong. If anybody wants to trade, I'd trade for a new 14" iBook...*



can i just HAVE the TiBook?! I'll send you a 14" iBook when I get the $$$ to buy one (which will be in a few months)... i could just temporarily borrow this one... PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

rofl, that's funny 
I wonder if there is any truth to it...


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 4, 2002)

As much as I'd love to convert another pc user, I gotta have something to work on besides just one iBook. I guess part of my issue is that the keyboard feels squirrly and the screen's not as bright as the iBook. It is fast though.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmm, I always thought the TiBook's keyboard was much better than the iBook one IMO. I like the screen brightness on my TiBook fine also. The iBook is definitely much tinier though


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

9 more posts and we hit 1000!!!!!!!!

btw... i thought the TiBook's keyboard was a standard size keyboard that you'd find on a regular keyboard... guess not


----------



## ksuther (Mar 4, 2002)

All of apple's laptops are standard size keyboards...


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

> can this work on windows pc's also? i'll try it if it works!



i suppose it could, but it requires tremendous amounts of belief. there are so few pc users who truly have that level of belief. in fact i think i know you well enough by now to say that your belief in pc's and windows is pretty much shot. sorry.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 4, 2002)

Hi everyone! Just letting you all know that I am still in the loop.
I am actually enjoying the whole University thang, even Marketing, which I thought I was going to hate.
What I am not enjoying is the total absence of money. 
 
Anyway, I'll have a steak with lots of gravy and vegies and a bottle of Aussie wine. Do you guys take checks? How about if I write an IOU for "One bad check"?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 4, 2002)

yes ed... my belief in windows is shot... but anything to make it work just the teeniest bit better will work

and symphonix, don't worry, it's on me (i have the "money is no object" clause since i made the Herve B&G logo  )


----------



## RacerX (Mar 4, 2002)

Boy after that last post, I think I need something a little stronger than my usual MilkShake. Barkeep, I need a Root Beer Float over here right away... make it a double.


----------



## themacko (Mar 4, 2002)

I think we should start a petition to rename *All Thoughts Non-Technical* to *Herve's Bar & Grill*.  How awesome would that be?


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

hey symphonix, glad to hear you're doing well. also glad to hear you're enjoying marketing, one of my more favorite subjects. aside from the bare bones facts of any product, there is a lot of psychology involved in it.
as for the money - just don't feel alone. this is the life of the student. you become a student because you want more money than you have. the catch is that you have to go awhile with less money than before. just keep seeing yourself in a better job, in a better place and in a better frame of mind. 

so why do you think i opened Herve's anyway? gotta be the big bucks, right? perhaps you would be interested in a franchise 

Ksv, would you kindly make my bud RacerX a Root Beer Float? use the good ice cream, not the stuff from the replicator, please.

Here's the meal symphonix. enjoy. but don't let BB act like you owe him one or something. after he 'buys' a few meals for somebody he starts bugging them to buy him a mac. It's really sad.


----------



## themacko (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey what's up Ed?  Bartender, get this man a brew!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

I HAVE THE 1000th POST!

BARTENDER! GIVE EVERYONE THAT COMES ANYTHING THAT THEY WANT! IT'S ON ME!

Ed... did you think we'd get to 1000?


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

BB - did you stay up past your bedtime just to have the 1000th post? 

also thanks for the humility and for that wonderful toast to Herve's for success in making it this far. oh wait, you didn't post a toast did you? 

so i guess i will grab a rootbeer while ksv has it out for RacerX and propose a toast to Herve's Bar & Grill and all the wonderful people who frequent it. You are a pleasure to converse with and even more fun when you get drunk!! and here's to the next 1000 posts while we're at it!!

Tismey, would you please pour everybody doubles next round and make em all top shelf. Just don't let tolya get so drunk he leaves that same cd repeating over and over again like the last time we had free drinks. 

So Macko, what's happening bud? you ready for some fantasy baseball? We just need one more person to join and then the league is set.  So do you ever get out and see any of the exhibition season down there in the desert? or go to training camps or anything?

not sure how i feel about renaming the whole forum to Herve's Bar & Grill but you could ask Herve about it I guess. I always operate under the assumption that if herve doesn't say no, then the answer is yes. Personally i think you've had too much time on your hands lately with all these thoughts about how to reorganize the site. I guess as long as this thread doesn't disappear, then the site can be organized or disorganized any old way. i will eventually figure it out again.


----------



## tismey (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Tismey, would you please pour everybody doubles next round and make em all top shelf. Just don't let tolya get so drunk he leaves that same cd repeating over and over again like the last time we had free drinks.
> *



Coming right up Ed.  I've invented a new cocktail especially for the Admiral as well... it's called a cold shower.

I dunno, step out of the place for an evening to see a band and actually do some work, and everyone's hormones fly out of control... 

(I thought it was the barman's job to flirt with the punters anyway. The DJ's supposed to be all detached and moody....)


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *I HAVE THE 1000th POST!
> 
> BARTENDER! GIVE EVERYONE THAT COMES ANYTHING THAT THEY WANT! IT'S ON ME!
> ...



OK, I'll take a Porsche 911 GT 3, in black....and a Pils


----------



## voice- (Mar 5, 2002)

Tismey, a glass of water please.

(Gonna save some money for ya BB)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

man did I miss the fan-fare ???
please tell me someone saves a glass of champagne for me !!!!!!!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 5, 2002)

I'll have a coke. In a frosty pint.

I'll have another one at 2000 too.


----------



## ksv (Mar 5, 2002)

No champagne before we reach 1 000 000 

**ksv hands Phil a badly mixed coke   **


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

1 million posts... how about we just get nummi and lessthanmighty in here. They use this board to instant message each other....

actually lets not bring them in here


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 5, 2002)

Y'all have a look at this!    

They copy us... we copy them!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

Whoever made this should be crucified :-/


----------



## scott (Mar 5, 2002)

First person to spill their drink on that gets another from me.


----------



## themacko (Mar 5, 2002)

That was freaking scary.  Anyhow Ed, I suppose I do have too much time.  It's midterms week so instead of going out to Maloney's (our fav campus bar) we're all sitting around reading notes and inbetween I'm browsing through this site.

In fact, I've gained over 80 posts in the past two weeks .. thats nuts.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

this looks like NeYo's handy work


----------



## themacko (Mar 5, 2002)

That NeYo guy drives me insane, I'm he's cool and everything, but the way he 'talks' is just whacked.  My heart-rate bumps up to like 120 bps whenever I start reading a post by him, but those screenshots he keeps showing us are pretty impressive...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

Why would anyone want to have their mac look like XP???? 

macko, nice chimera icon, i saw it on the newsgroup


----------



## voice- (Mar 5, 2002)

I want Dad's OS X to look like XP. He'll be more scared than me thrying to figure out "What's wrong with this picture"


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

Would anybody be willing to share the Chimera icon with the unenlightened?


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *That NeYo guy drives me insane, I'm he's cool and everything, but the way he 'talks' is just whacked.  My heart-rate bumps up to like 120 bps whenever I start reading a post by him, but those screenshots he keeps showing us are pretty impressive... *



I don't understand U...I mean....LOL......he talks crazy....but 4 me.....its OK....LOL.....reading his posts......is funny......because.....U know.....I always thing.....LOL......he's l33d......and such......funny......

But he does a damn fine work in creating a Borg-OS....half-windows/half-macosx....

"WE ARE MICROSOFT! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE! YOUR TECHNOLOGY WILL BE ASSIMILATED! LOWER YOUR FIREWALLS AND SURRENDER YOUR COMPANY!"


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 5, 2002)

No no no! The keyboard SIZE is fine. It's the same as all the others. It's just that the keyboard itself feels icky. Too sproingy. Not solid enough. And the Ti screen is nice, but the iBook is infinitely brighter. Side by side, the difference is quite noticable. I suppose if I'd been smart, I never would have set them up next to each other, and I'd be happily using the Ti. Now I know better. But I DO like that slot loading CD on the Ti...


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

Which once again proofs that size doesn't matter....  ...sadly  

BTW: The smaller the TFT, the brighter it usually is. When I compare my 17 inch Studio Display to my Cinema Display, the Cinema Display is darker...but boy is it large! What was that about size doesn't matter??? The 14 inch iBook might also have a darker screen than the 12 inch. 

BTW: Bartender, get me a Pils! I finally found a bug I traced since monday...boy I am so bugfree now....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

i swear... who in their right mind would want OS X to look like XP!?

although i have to give them props... they did a damn fine job at replicating the XP UI

do you think Microsoft will go after this like Apple did for the XP Aqua skin? (probably not)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd put my chips down on the iMac for the having the brightest LCD. I's like a liquid screen, I love it.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 5, 2002)

Okay, so you're making me feel guilty. Maybe I'll try working on the Ti again for a bit...


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 5, 2002)

Of course, maybe if I had a nice after work drink to calm my frazzled nerves the screen would seem better...


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

better idea: have a before-work-drink. After that, have another before-work-drink, and finally, a third, fourth and fifth. Then the screen will seem alright!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 5, 2002)

I want my OS X to look like LCARS


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *BB - did you stay up past your bedtime just to have the 1000th post?*



actually, i was waiting on something to print out and checked back here... it had 999 posts so i thought i'd celebrate before anyone else would get it...

also i think they would have forgotten about the whole 1000 posts thing and just kept on talking like normal if i wouldn't have pointed it out...


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

I find LCARS very interesting, ever noticed that Data only has to push exactly two buttons to do what the rest of the bridge crew planned in a six hours meeting right before?


----------



## ksv (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I want my OS X to look like LCARS  *



Oh yeah!
Uhm, I haven't seen a Star Trek episode in a year! At least!  
TV2 just stopped sending them 
Heelp!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

I personally love my ibook.... . Now I need a mac desktop. I'm *waiting* for a G5 .


----------



## voice- (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i swear... who in their right mind would want OS X to look like XP!?
> *



Gotta wonder... 
Actually, it's just for fun


----------



## voice- (Mar 5, 2002)

kvs, I'm further north than you, you thing you got anything to complain about???
But  do miss Star Trek, ahh, the tales of Picard and his crew. Worf, Data, the humans and the other weird creatures...I almost destroyed my TV when i I fund the Borg-episode was split into 2 halfs.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

halves you mean


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

It's Mac OS XP!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm with googolplex, I'd love to have a desktop also, maybe at the end of this summer if I'm lucky 
My goal is to hit 200 points tonight , 3 ta go!


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

Uh oh... I feel an emoticon flood coming on!

        

*phew*


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

Jadey, you've  been absent from Herve's for a while. Where have you been?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

YES, POST NUMBER 201! 
Btw, check out the Hérve-o-lator, located at http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14096 

Is there any Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream around here?


----------



## scott (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh, great. Way to go Jadey. Now who do you think is going to wipe up the mess you made with your emoticon flood?

Jeez.


----------



## scott (Mar 5, 2002)

LOL The herve-o-lator is great!

Don;t forget to scroll down a bit to get the right ver.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh, good idea, lemme edit the first post


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

I was thirsty, thought I'd stop in. I just had 2 telemarkets in the last 20 minutes. There should be a law against that...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

the herve-o-lator is high quality software . Its very very funny.

Hey hosehead, why dont you come on irc more? your always posting on here? Take off eh!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

I need more Hérve comments from people. Make them actually from Hérve though


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *Oh, great. Way to go Jadey. Now who do you think is going to wipe up the mess you made with your emoticon flood?*



what ever happened to Charmin? you can call him up to see if he can help!


----------



## scott (Mar 5, 2002)

hosehead! I go on irc and you easterners are never there.

Anyway, I am at home with the family, so more kids less irc.

Going away tomorrow though, so see you then


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

oh yeah hoser i forgot about the time change... take off!


----------



## Jadey (Mar 5, 2002)

Time zones are for hosers.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 5, 2002)

Take off, nob.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

I AM POSTING MESSAGE *1050*!

YAY! we're on our way to 2,000!!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 5, 2002)

You're going to lose a lot of sleep this way.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 5, 2002)

Thehehe, POST 1502!!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *You're going to lose a lot of sleep this way. *



i never really care but when i see the opportunity to point out a milestone (like 1000, 1050, 1100, etc.) i'll take the chance... it said 1049 so i just jumped at it... i never refresh the page just to see the count...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 5, 2002)

oh my god we can count ... 


just kidding


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

well i posted the 1st and 1001st posts to this thread. and i will say again to all, thanks for the great times inbetween. But BB, lets try to keep our excitement down to when we cross state lines and not just everytime we go by a mile marker, ok? 

I'm not even going to try going back and responding to anything that might have been said to me. I was too busy trying to break up that fight out on the street. did everybody here see it? i think it is still going. 

I also want to raise a toast to the start of the macosx.com fantasy baseball league and all the fine people who are a part of it. While games will be played at a remote site, i am sure scores and other bs from it will find their way in here or in that little sports bar down the street.

and Scott, why are Jadey's emoticons still on the floor of the ladies room? In fact i see lots of people's emoticons all over the place. i don't guess we've swept this place for awhile. I suppose it would be too much to ask for everbody to pick up their own emoticons 

hmm, i think maybe most of them are mine


----------



## tismey (Mar 6, 2002)

Time for an emoticon amnesty. Please check all emoticons in at the cloakroom, and you'll get a ticket for them. That way, they're not cluttering up the place when you're not using them. 

THey make the place smell funny as well...


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

or maybe we should just start picking them up off the floor and reusing them. recycling is always a good idea. (used)

here's a couple of Jadey's and googolplex's -   

another one of mine -  

now see if more people would just start sharing their emoticons we wouldn't have all this mess around here. (ksuther's)

boy that is hard work. i think i'll go take about a 7-8 hr nap now (not sure, might have been mine)


----------



## symphonix (Mar 6, 2002)

I have consumed my two bottles of wine and now I am quite open to the idea of discussing my emoticons in an adult manner.

...  Buddy, lemme tell ya,  hic, that you, buddy, you are my best friend  Hey, yeah you!  What the $#% are you looking at, huh?  It ain't your biz...  biz ... you ain't got no reason to look at me! It's just that  My life is falling apart, ever since elanor ... zzz ... zzz...


----------



## tismey (Mar 6, 2002)

*picks symphonix's head up off the bar with his hair, grabs a sode syphon and unleashes a blast of emoticons into his face to sober him up*


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Wow, emoticons are, very, , silly . New rule, you must use all the emoticons in every post

Maybe not
OMG, it said i posted too many smilies! That a stupid rule!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

** walks over to the bar **
Tismey my good man! Good morning!  how are you ?  Beautiful day we have here!  Can I get my usual Admiral Coffee ??
thanks!


** takes coffee and joins Ed, Racer, googoo, scott and Jadey for the morning chat **

Top of the morning to you fellas, whats up?!?

It's wednesday  --


Admiral


----------



## voice- (Mar 6, 2002)

What's up is quite simple. You got roofs which are usually up, air is all around, including up. Maybe you have birds up, and clouds. The sun is up, unless it's night and the moon is up.
Some believe God is up too.

Hope that clears a few things up, AK.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

what no ceiling decorations are up yet ?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 6, 2002)

good... errr afternoon everyone. I'm at school and I've got a physics test next that I'm going to fail . Isn't that exciting 



*picks up his emoticons


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

nah, you won't fail...


----------



## scott (Mar 6, 2002)

Mornin all.

Coffee please. Black & strong.

Friggin cold out, isn;t it?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

gosh, it is so heart touching to see so many people sharing their emoticons (Ed's eyes begin to water )

let us all send our positive mental energies to googolplex in hopes he defies the laws of physics and aces his exam 

well, it is raining here today which is good in several ways. It means i won't have to pay for water to loosen the soil up for my next round of digging and i don't have to go water all the newly planted plants. on the other hand i won't get to put in my hour of work in the yard unless it stops.  I also figured out yesterday that it will cost about $135 to replace the light in the hot tub that is going to be a pond. so we are going to have a dark pond  

other than that just waiting to see how a few of the close elections turned out from yesterday's primaries.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 6, 2002)

You have included too many images in your signature or in your previous post. Please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 

Images include use of smilies, the vB code


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 6, 2002)

I won't say it but my dayly fruit is a banana. Are there any candidates?


----------



## julguribye (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *I need more Hérve comments from people. Make them actually from Hérve though  *


Just do a search on "Herve" on the forums and you will find over 1000 post full of


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 6, 2002)

Are you jealous about my post counts?


----------



## julguribye (Mar 6, 2002)

yes herve i'm VERY jealous at your post count (if I only were like you herve)


----------



## googolplex (Mar 6, 2002)

well I failed that 

It wasn't even a real kind of 'test', we had to go around to different stations that had different things at them. We only had 6 minutes at each one. I didn't have time to think! I think I did alright though not amazing. And after my teacher admitted that he hadn't really done that 'test' before and from what he saw in the class he said that it looked really hard, so I'm hoping that there might be some mark inflation .

I'm in compsci class now and the teacher isn't here, but he'll be back soon so I have to go now


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm in compsci too, but the teacher is right here


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

i love it. posts smuggled out of class while the teacher is gone!! 

Tolya, i suggest you recruit googolplex for the IMF. His abilities to relay valuable information while posing as a confused student will be very valuable 

for the norsk and the belgiun, jealousy is a very unbecoming emotion. notice that there are no emoticons for it. If you want more than do more. howver there is no way anyone can be herve. although in most polls, a lot of people try. 

also Herve, i am glad you are not saying anything about bananas. the apples around here might get jealous as well.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 6, 2002)

lol googooplex can also infliltrate those 70's cult groups  -- hehe  -- googooplex sounds like something out of the 70s...right ?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

googookachoo - sounds more late 60's to me! 

and i think you need to get ksuther as well. he doesn't even need for the teacher to be gone. He sounds like he is ready for field work right away.


----------



## voice- (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i love it. posts smuggled out of class while the teacher is gone!!
> *



Where the fuck did you think I did most of my posting. I have this and 3 other forums I check regularly, often several times a day...That's school for me, and not surprisingly, I've got good grades in english


----------



## googolplex (Mar 6, 2002)

"lol googooplex can also infliltrate those 70's cult groups  -- hehe  -- googooplex sounds like something out of the 70s...right ?"

I wasn't even alive in the 70s . And admiral, googolplex is a very large number.

Oh ad BTW did I miss something? Why is everyone talking about me


----------



## RacerX (Mar 6, 2002)

> _said by Ed_
> *googookachoo - sounds more late 60's to me!*



Yeah, like something from a Simon and Garfunkel song.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

or a beatles song. 

yea, i would have not known what a googolplex is if it had not been for that nite we were on chat and i was using viavoice. it typed your name out correctly first try so i went and looked it up. Now i know you are a really HUGE number.  I always wondered how many people got it when i once said "the odds...are about a googolplex to one". 

voice - we are just thinking about recruiting you as a spy of some sort - running joke in a certain circle and we just included you in it. that's all.


----------



## scott (Mar 6, 2002)

It's I am the Walrus by the Beatles.


I am the eggman......I am the walrus, coocoocachoo


I am a hoser, I need to take of, I am a hosehead, googookachoo


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

i think Racerx is also right. i think it is in Mrs. Robinson as well.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 6, 2002)

a googolplex is 1^googol.

a googol is 1^100

I'm a very big number .

And you guys want me to be a spy as well 

googolplex would be a good spy name eh?

scott: you are a hoser so take off.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *other than that just waiting to see how a few of the close elections turned out from yesterday's primaries. *



lol @ gary condit... how did he think he'd even have a chance...


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

BB - "how true" 

but like i said i've been wanting to know how the _close_ elections went


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

AH, after two days of hard work and not enough time to visit the forums often, I decided to take tomorrow free 

Sleeping until 12 o'Clock, then getting up, making some Sushi with my GF, and in the evening, sit down and configure/install my brand new TiBook which sits here since three days and waits until I have time to set it up as a PDFLib ready LAMP - or MAMP - machine so I can finally take my work into the nature...I tell you, nothing is better than taking your notebook on a hot summer day and sit down somewhere in a forest and code away...aahhh.....*tonguehangingoutofmouthspitdrippingintable...suuuuuuuuumer.....

So, what did I miss? I come back here and see people singing! So much about "Caraoke free since....".

Bartender, I'd take a Pils and some Chicken Wings, but with a hot sauce, and if I mean hot, I mean hot!!!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Ooooh, new TiBook. Join the TiBook club


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

oh, btw: today I made a very interesting discovery: the powermacs aren't that far behind the Athlons as I thought!

I friend of mine who also does lots of DivX-work (while I prefer MPEG 2) just got his new system: a Dual AthlonXP 1800.

While it outnumbers my Mac with 3,9 Gigaflops compared to 3,2 over here (which is still impressive, one 867 Mhz G4 nearly maches a dual-1,6 Ghz XP)

We now made a test, encoding the same moviefile into MPEG 2. We both used applications which take full support of our processor features. Me, using Quicktime which uses the Altivec, he used a hacked version of Flask, using both the "Altivec" the AMD has plus uses both processors plus the XP commands....

my system had an average encoding time of 27 frames, he had 31 frames.

I really thought that once he get's this system, he would CRUSH me, but no! And his system is configured VERY well.

But well, this might already be too much technical discussion for the Bar, I just was in the mood to share this to the rest of us, so we can go home and say "we still have good hardware"


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Ooooh, new TiBook. Join the TiBook club  *



Oh yeah, I love it already! I haven't done much with it, just repartitioned the HDD and installed my spare Airport card...

I decided to go with the "small" 550 Mhz variant. I thought about this for a long time, the additional 33 Mhz FSB would give me a much better performance, but I actually won't use it for heavy work like encoding, rendering and stuff like that. At the moment, I am trying to save enough money so I can buy the top-of-the-line PowerMac once the new machines are released...and to finally make my dream come true: buy a Chrysler 300M! I really love this car, and I know someone who sells his 300M, one year old, black, since he now got the new BMW 7series. I will miss my current BMW, but I am such a great fan of the Chrysler 300M....


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

either Ulrik is really craving some human company or he is really excited about his new toy or both or else he has started talking to himself. 

I have never thought about taking a computer out into nature since i have never had a laptop, but it does seem like a great place to do some work. of course just about everything is nicer in nature when the weather is co-operating.

so Ulrik, how is the GF's site coming along? is it about ready for us to get another look at it? isn't her b-day coming up pretty soon?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Seems to me that if I were choosing between a TiBook or iBook and the only TiBook model I would be able to get it the 550, I would probably just get the 600 iBook. Sure, it's a G3 with a smaller and slower grafix card, but it's a lot less in price too. I guess that would just be my choice


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

The site is more or less finished! What I still have to do is a nice preloader with Flash version control, the About Me section and delete some test-posts from the guestbook...and increase the performance of the site on the Mac and Linux! On PC, it runs like a dream....but on the Mac....go see for yourself

http://www.braveart.de

as mentioned in the starting page, it really is created for a DSL or faster connection, else you will wait for a looooong time. For slower connection, an HTML version will be online soon. This is not the best solution, I know, but well, it's a non-commercial site and so I wanted to have fun creating it...
the b-day of my GF already was, that's why she also posted already into the guestbook...actually.....the sad thing is, she isn't my GF anymore, it's a bit weird and hard to explain....it would need graphics, flow charts and lots of family trees to explain it....

Was I again talking to myself? No you weren't! Really not? No! I always find it very emberassing when that happens to me in public....Yeah, I know that feeling. BTW, you look really cute, too sad you are a man. I just thought the same.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Seems to me that if I were choosing between a TiBook or iBook and the only TiBook model I would be able to get it the 550, I would probably just get the 600 iBook. Sure, it's a G3 with a smaller and slower grafix card, but it's a lot less in price too. I guess that would just be my choice  *



Thought about it, already had the iBook ordered, but cancelled it due to three things:

1) Resolution! I tried it and I can't work in it! I am used to a Cinema Display with a 17'' CRT next to it. I am used to wide screen, especially to a widescreen dock. And I want to watch DVDs in widescreen when I'm on the road.
2) PC Card. I have a Nokia Cardphone I am using with my iPAQ. I wanted to use that with my Laptop when I'm not within range of my Airport station.
3) Titanium casing.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 6, 2002)

Makes sense


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Makes sense  *



that's something I don't hear very often...


----------



## Jadey (Mar 6, 2002)

This hoser is back from taking off.  So what's the entertainment in here tonight?  RacerX mentioned Simon and Garfunkel.   I saw them in concert once at the skydome in Toronto.    We had nosebleed seats  but managed to sneak down to the $175/seat area by the time S&G were on stage.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 6, 2002)

sneaky you jadey. and stop spilling the emoticons. we already talked about that 

Ed, using your computer outside is great. I take my ibook outside a lot in the summer, I can get airport reception out there too .


----------



## RacerX (Mar 6, 2002)

> _by Jadey _
> *So what's the entertainment in here tonight? *



I'm watching the _Hudsucker Proxy_ down here on my end.


----------



## Jadey (Mar 6, 2002)

Is that movie any good? I haven't ever seen it. There was a commercial on for it the other night for it too.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

Jadey, you are my knid of concert goer - getting what you came for instead of just what you paid for.  (somebody needs to use those seats that the couple that broke up on their way to the show bought)

Ulrik, if it will make you feel any better, i like your presentation of her work better than her work. although i found the self portraits pretty good. but your site seems to show more originality than her art. 



> it would need graphics, flow charts and lots of family trees to explain it....



what, did you figure out you were cousins or something? or did your great grandfather have an affair with her great grandmother? or....  (just kidding wit you)

aside from Ulrik's site, the only entertainment for me tonite is ABC TV shows. Drew Carey is coming up next.


----------



## Jadey (Mar 6, 2002)

Ah, I was a woe-is-me broke, starving student. During rich summer break times when I was working instead, I bought top-o-the-line Pink Floyd tickets. Fourth row seats.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 7, 2002)

I personally love the _Hudsucker Proxy_. It is a very up-lifting and yet light-hearted movie. It is one of those movies I put in when I need to regain my happy-go-lucky mind set.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

racerx -  i think the movie that leaves me with that feeling (and i have only seen it once, quite some time ago) is "Shakespeare in Love".

_things will work out.. I don't know how, but they always do._

well, Drew Carey was a rerun. so we watched a couple of old Fraziers instead. One of the local stations carries them 2 a night and lately they have been showing the ones from the first two seasons. These are funnier in retrospect than they were at the time. i find that a strange thing about Frazier. It is a much better show now than when it started back in 1993 and the show as they have built it off of the initial years only informs the old jokes more. That takes exceptional script writing skill !!

_ I don't know what i'll do with those tossed salads and scrambled eggs.._


----------



## scott (Mar 7, 2002)

Jadey: you SAW Pink Floyd?

I envy you more than you know.







Words cannot express




Closest I ever came to that kind of joy was going to the lolapalooza concerts.


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

gosh Scott, i may not have been in the 4th row, but i've seen pink floyd. i've also seen david gilmore solo which was almost as good. so will you envy me, too? 

I was in the 2nd row for the eagles. having seen over 300 different bands in concert, are there any other dinasaur bands you would like to envy me for? 

ksv, would you kindly pour me a root beer? I just got thru fending off the blinking floppy disk with the question mark. the drive wouldn't even mount after booting from cd. but diskwarrior saved the day. 1st time i have ever had a repair that had to move overlapping files. don't even ask how it all got started, I might have to use Ulriks charts and graphics to explain. but it appears to be ok now


----------



## tismey (Mar 7, 2002)

Hudsucker Proxy is great, but I think I prefer 'Raising Arizona' from the Coen Brothers for the silly uplifting thing. And 'The Big Lebowski' is great too...

So Ed, Jadey - what was your FIRST gig? Mine was Huey Lewis and the News, at the tender age of 13, or something.

Big pitcher of frozen strawberry Daiquiri on the bar for anyone. there's an honesty box - please insert 1 emoticon per glass taken...


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

My first concert was Elton John at the Los Angeles Forum in 1974 i think. Kiki Dee opened the show. I will never forget the feeling i got when he played "Saturday Night's Allright". From that point on, nobody in the whole arena was sitting. It was still back when he changed costumes every 2 or 3 songs. He was also my favorite musician at the time. I was 16. it was my first date i drove on.

my first outdoor concert was Dave Mason, the Doobie Brothers and the Beach Boys at UC Santa Barbara. I remember almost nothing about that day. the trouble finding a place to park is the most vivid memory 

so you saw Huge Nuisance and the Lewds, eh? I have to admit i like their music more now than i did when they were popular and being overplayed on the radio.


----------



## voice- (Mar 7, 2002)

kvs! Tismey! Which one of you can get me a vodka quickest?


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2002)

what is a vodka quickest? is that anything like a vodka gimlet? or a vodka martini? 

so what is up that  you come in here clammoring for a drink, at what must be the beginning of the day for you? 

btw - did either of those links back to the fantasy league work for you?


----------



## tismey (Mar 7, 2002)

There's yer vodka. Remember that ksv is the NON-alcholoic bartender.

Yeah, Ed, I saw Huey Lewis ('Small World' Tour I think). I was only little, and my Dad wouldn't take me to see Public Enemy and the Beastie Boys, so we went to that instead!! Funny, they were never overplayed on the radio over here as far as I remember....

I think my first 'proper' gig was the Manic Street Preachers on the Generation Terrorists Tour, when they were still a mess of eyeliner and spraypaint and before Richey disappeared and they all got fat.


----------



## voice- (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *what is a vodka quickest? is that anything like a vodka gimlet? or a vodka martini?
> 
> so what is up that  you come in here clammoring for a drink, at what must be the beginning of the day for you?
> ...



got no problem, just have the taste for vodka.

Those links worked perfectly, thanx.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

Who dares speak of Vodka without the presence of the all(not so mighty) Admiral ?! lol 

ok I mention just a little tidbit abou googolplex and the 70s and you guys delve into simon garfunkel ?   lol.... oh well... weekend is close... 

(still need to do that cursed hashtable program )



Admiral


----------



## Jadey (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, I saw them on their Division Bell tour. Myself and 4 friends were lucky enough to get tickets. One of them had tickets at the 30th row or so, but the rest of us were in 4th row. They played the entire Division Bell album, the entire Dark Side of the Moon album and a mix of singles from various albums. Great concert. I live in a small town, so never really got to see many big bands till I went to university. Pink Floyd has definitely been the best concert I've seen. Green Day had to be the worst live. Their set was 40 minutes, yet we had to pay $30. They had 3 albums by then, why didn't they play more songs? They were rude to the audience - glad I wasn't in the front to get spit on by the band members then.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

I saw the Beastie Boys twice in L.A. Love those guys. Is it too early (9:52am) for a vodka?

J


----------



## Jadey (Mar 7, 2002)

I saw those guys too at one of those mish-mash concerts with a whole bunch of big bands. Lollapalooza or the Edge's concert series....


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

Do teachers puposely try and screw you in the last week of the term. I had two tests yesterday, I just finished one and I've got another next. Grrr!

Anyways I'll be free after today


----------



## themacko (Mar 7, 2002)

Yup they do.  I've had 3 mid-terms already this week and I'm working on a 7 page paper as we speak.  The only thing getting me through this is the reminder that we leave for cabo on saturday.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

Yay! I'm out of hell and digging towards the surface. All I have are two do-nothing periods (French and English) between me and freedom


----------



## ksuther (Mar 7, 2002)

Bah, just calculus left till I'm free for the day 
Study hall is great


----------



## Jadey (Mar 7, 2002)

I can't think of a worse environment to learn in than the current school system. They teach at a snail's pace, and you get attention maybe 2 minutes of the day from the teacher. I'd like a firewire port in the head that will just import information instantly into my melon.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

Its never too early for vodka  -- especially the non-alcoholic kind  (is there such a beast?)


I have 2 mid terms next week, both on wednesday...argh... hey ed, doent it suck to be a student ? 

We should for a Mac-students-guild ;-)


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

>Do teachers puposely try and screw you in the last week of the term. I had 
>two tests yesterday, I just finished one and I've got another next. Grrr! 

Yes. We do. Heh heh heh.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

TODAY ON THE MENU:
Hänchen mit roten wein.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

>TODAY ON THE MENU: 
>Hänchen mit roten wein.

Make it a nice cabernet and I'm there.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

What about these lessons in engels. Ein bitchen dioxine!


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

This food must immediate be destroyed by Rendac!


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

El baño del gato esta en mi zapatos.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

jbartlett, your a teacher? oops  teachers are the best people in the world! they never assign to much work, and they are *always* helping you out!


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

Actually, I have the best of both worlds. I teach teachers to use computers. I'm like a student that gets to push the instructors around. It rocks.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

What are you learning them. Corba? You know where it is heavingly used? May I learn it from you?


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

Easy stuff like how to turn the power on and how to use the mouse. You may learn it from me if you like.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

I am faster than you, before osx I was already doing Java2. Sorry too late, but if you don't want my notebook then there is no problem!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbartlett _
> *>Do teachers puposely try and screw you in the last week of the term. I had
> >two tests yesterday, I just finished one and I've got another next. Grrr!
> 
> Yes. We do. Heh heh heh. *




J you mac-chick you almost scared me  I thought you were a professor and all this time I was dissin' them  



Man I am home and I cant get myself to start my dang diddly dang homework  -- someone gimme a dose of caffeine!


Admiral


----------



## ksuther (Mar 7, 2002)

Right Hérve 

AK, I hate homework too


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 7, 2002)

You really needs homeopathic drugs. (in fact it's the same as epo but you want be punished) AdmiralAK cyclist we are now climbing in the mountains, try to be the first at 10000 post counts.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

Hervé, I've no doubt you are miles ahead of me! I teach extremely low-level things, however, I like to do more interesting work in my spare time.

And Admiral! Shame on you! Me? A professor? Not on a dare!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

J, so your responsible for my teachers lack of computer skills .

Admiral, who doesn't dislike homework???


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

googol, unless you're stuck here in South Bend(over), I can't take responsibility for you teacher's lack of computer skills. I only badly instruct the teachers on my own campus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 7, 2002)

i want to be a history teacher or something in graphic arts (like publicity or advertising or web design... anything on a computer )

sorry if the wanting to be a teacher is a bit unsettling to some of you, but i have 3 years left to decide...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## symphonix (Mar 7, 2002)

Do you think anyone would buy the old "My dog ate my PowerPoint Project" excuse?

Honestly, the rubbish some of us poor students have to do. I still can't get over the way all the instructors here tell us "Microsoft stuff is useless if you want to look professional, but we have to teach it anyway, so here goes ..."


----------



## ksuther (Mar 7, 2002)

At least the teachers get the general idea... 
Our school network is a sad excuse for a network. We have like 66 MHz 386's with 8-16 megs of ram hooked up to this pile of crap server that is down just about as much as up, and when it IS working, it's really slow. It's painful 
Even worse though, is that fact they don't let Macs on the network. Only PC's can get in through the proxy server. How stupid can you be!? 
Uh oh, I spilled my emoticons


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 7, 2002)

My school decided that they would buy 100 top of the line computers and put them in an attic for a year until they were the bottom of the line. Not only that, but the network was only designed to handle 30 users at a time. Would someone like to explain how 30=100?

It has a stupid filter program that keeps me regularly from accessing actual refrence sites. Thank god it lets me on here. I figure if I can somehow get netscape onto the machine I'll be fine, but they have most of it prtty locked toght, I can't get into a terminal, and I'll get caught if I modify the permissions. I've gotten out of that before by telling the admin how to fix the network. 

Just an all over crappy deal, but what should I expect, it's not different anywhere else.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 7, 2002)

In regards to filter programs, I was doing a project on Linux yesterday, and tried to access *http://freshmeat.net*, which, of course, was disallowed because whoever set up Novell Borderguard thought it was a porno site!
(Freshmeat is like a versiontracker for Linux developers.)

I can only wonder what sort of headaches the biology, medicine, law and art students have to put up with any time they want to do legitimate research.


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.techcorps.org/

Maybe enough of us can make a dent? Maybe if all else fails we can start our own technology group that gets what people actually need and want in schools? Let's make some noise here!

Okay, enough preaching. Gimme something alcoholic to forget this lousy day! Admiral, got any good suggestions for something tasty, yet vodka-laiden?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

Heres an example of how stupid my school's IT department is. They have few laptops for the school (not macs ) with wireless networking (not airport ). We used them a couple classes ago, but we weren't allowed to use them in the actual computer lab. This was because my teacher received a memo saying that if the wireless networking was used in the lab it would "corupt data transmission on the severs", which is refering to the school website and network servers. That is biggest load of IT department crap I have ever heard. They probably have a bulsshit generating program that made that up. And my teacher who is an Engineer and very knowlagable had to comply with this even though he knew it was totall bullshit.  Anyways...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2002)

googolplex, super-geeky geeks love homework  as a matter of fact they even do unassigned homework lol  --- I started conceptualizing my code and will start typing it tomorrow (not that  I expect everything to be donw by midnight sunday but its something  -- I guess this si my "I hate this course so I am slacking off and hope I dont fail" kinda course lol 

J,... I am sorry I ever doubted you 


Herve... if I am ever in france come visit and we can do the tour de france  (macosx.com team lol) I like cycling ;-)


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes the really nerdy nerds.


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

hi everybody. not much going on tonite. glad to see such high levels of intellectual conversation took place today.  

i do want to say thanks to kent for the latest dockprefs. makes me proud to know that a guy who does such great work visits the bar in his spare time 

and you know, i kinda think i would like being a professor. it is one of the reasons i chose to go to the school i do is because it would leave that door open for me. What do you think, could you handle me teaching you advanced psych courses? ( i think if you read enough of my posts you should have a head start on psych 100 )


----------



## themacko (Mar 8, 2002)

Dude, Ed.  Tell me where you teach and I'll sign up, boss!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 8, 2002)

Ed.

So does this mean that we are all going to become _classic example_ for a future text book of yours?


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2002)

of course not racerX, you would all be _osx examples_ if it were to ever come to that. 

seriously - keep in mind that it would be unethical and even illegal for me to ever talk about anyone here in a clinical context in way in which they might be identifiable. so you can relax. 

and frankly, i have seen little or no signs of any actual pathology here. (but if i did i couldn't tell you )

hopefuly you guys, and girls, are just my friends in a place where i can get away and not be thinking about work too much. 

speaking of work, what happened to that dam jester we hired? I thought he was going to start immediately!! I didn't know he was going to take his vacation before he started.


----------



## tismey (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Do you think anyone would buy the old "My dog ate my PowerPoint Project" excuse?
> *



Just saw a great version of this on the local news. Some kid left his science project on a train, and it got blown up by the anti-terrorist squad cos they thought it was a bomb! Try explaining that one!


----------



## ulrik (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Ulrik, if it will make you feel any better, i like your presentation of her work better than her work. although i found the self portraits pretty good. but your site seems to show more originality than her art.  *



Well, I have to say I am rather impressed by her work. The best things aren't online yet - as you can see the favourites section is nearly empty - because all these pics are very large and I have to drive to a friend of mine who has access to a A2 scanner. The stuff which is online are more or less just sketches...I really like the stuff she has in the nudes section. After all, I think she is talented, wait till I get the favourites section online, some very cool and WEIRD pics!!! The photos are more of a hobby to her, but non the less, some of them are cool IMHO. But I am happy that you like the page 
Why no adress it in the Guestbook? There are still some test-entries in there I haven't removed, but I am sure she (and so I) will be happy when she sees that the site is actually visited 

As for the relationship, that is really not easy to explain. We are not relatives or something, no, that was just a joke. It's just that life came in our way so we decided to split up, still, we are very good friends, she is maybe one of the best and trusted friends I have, and vice verca. Broken relationships you find everywhere, but I am really happy that it turned out like it is.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> i do want to say thanks to kent for the latest dockprefs. makes me proud to know that a guy who does such great work visits the bar in his spare time
> *



Gee, thanks Ed, you actually use that?  Any suggestions?...
Btw guys, it's FRIDAY! No school tomorrow  Even better, nothing I have to do after school, so I can chill at the B&G


----------



## tismey (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *
> Btw guys, it's FRIDAY!  *



Grrrrrr..... My first BIG bit of Oracle development has to be live in half an hour, and I've just found a really annoying bug. Think I've fixed it, but the report takes 40 minutes to come back. So I won't know til it's too late....   

I need a drink


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 8, 2002)

Top of the morning to you fellas.
Thank God its friday!  Another week gone by!...T minus 1 week till spring break!  finally 

(still have a load of work to do dangnabit )



So did the kid with the science project get billed for the explosives used to destroy his work ? 


Admiral


----------



## ksuther (Mar 8, 2002)

Bah, no vacation till april


----------



## jbartlett (Mar 8, 2002)

I get to install two new servers over break


----------



## googolplex (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm on spring break right now !!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 8, 2002)

I get to update my web site (as much as I can) and spend most of my time focusing on vietnamese


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey Bartender! Can I have a hot beer???


----------



## scott (Mar 8, 2002)

Hot beer? Yuk. Room temp maybe for the dark stuff, but hot?

I'll have a cold one please.


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

wow, did you see that? they had the whole area closed down for hours. I thought maybe that fight outside had turned into a crime scene - a homicide or something. 

I just wanted to be the first to say that it is good to be back online with Herve's. for awhile i thought maybe somebody from my isp had pissed admin off. but then i finally got on and got the news that this was all somebody's mistake. at least that was a relief.

however i did get a lot done in the garden today since i wasn't able to procrastinate by being on here. with any luck at all i will be planting my salad by tomorrow.

so how many people checked software update today, just for something to do? 

and hot beer sounds downright gross. sounds like the stuff left in the keg half way thru the day after. yecch.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

Wow, Herve's never looked so good.

And I don't think I have done has much cleaning as I did tonight (so my wife is happy).


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

i think we should just pull all the booze out and let people help themselves. i figure a lot of people are going to be going thru withdrawals and want to stop the shaking 

first round is on the house right now


----------



## scott (Mar 9, 2002)

Racer - where exactly IS the US version of Siberia?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 9, 2002)

Minnesota.


----------



## themacko (Mar 9, 2002)

I'll see you guys later, it's spring break!

*Mexico, here I come!!!*


----------



## Klink (Mar 9, 2002)

Howdy night owls.

I'l have to admit to suffering withdrawals from the blackout as well. I needed a little diversion from work tonight, and when I went to load my favorite site....  "www.press3.com not found". Nearly gave me a heart attack. I was messin with the gateway router at the time. But wowie, when I got home, this site is lickity split quick!

Admin, hats off to you sir!

Siberia? Isn't it south of Jadey and scott? 

Don't mind if I help myself at all Ed. Thanks much buddy.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

back online 2
best wishes,
Hervé


----------



## scott (Mar 9, 2002)

Klink - think of it as Minnesota being as far south for us as Mexico is for Macko


----------



## Klink (Mar 9, 2002)

I flunked home economics, what should I know of geography.


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

Hey Macko, where in Mexico are you headed? and how many friends are going with you? always best to stick together down there.

i hope i caught him before he rushed out the door without his toothbrush.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 9, 2002)

Klink - I remember my year 9 home economics. They passed me just to get me the hell outta there.

In one morning I blew up an oven, flooded the floor and set fire to one of the cupboards - all completely through ineptitude, not deliberate vandalism.  
I then had art class and set fire to my hair while working on a candle-sculpture.
I was supposed to have Physical Education (Gym, for our American pals) after lunch, but decided that the day was cursed and I would be safest if I found somewhere to lie quietly.

 

Anyhow, I turned out okay. I can cook pretty well now, too.


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

> _originally posted by a walking disaster area_
> I can cook pretty well now



yes i seem to remember you getting cooked to the point of medium rare not long ago 

how is the sunburn these days? 

hey, i also saw you joking about running an ibook over with a scooter and was wondering if you finally got one. or are you still driving just the toyota?

myself i did good at home economics and art in school. now i have trouble with the art of economics while trying to feed myself at home. 

and we americans also use PE for it. some of us even know that stands for physical education


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

I have bought me a microwave form Miele and I am still using it.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 9, 2002)

Sunburn cleared up in a couple of days. Yes, I am prone to disaster at times - on a bad day I make Mr Bean look cool, calm and collected.

And, no, I haven't got the scooter yet. I am still trying to get a place to live and pay for my text-books. I am just so thankful my little Toyota just doesn't give up.

Hey, you like what I did to my avatar pic? I think I might bring the blink-rate back a notch, but I wanted people to notice it.


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

yes, i like what you did to the avatar. i would probably never have noticed if you had not pointed it out. i am just too used to looking at your hairy monkey face. 

well, while it is too bad about your finances, at least i know ibooks are still safe from you 

being a student does not leave much economics for doing much else than feeding oneself at home. 

but keep in mind that someday you may be able to afford the prime rib


----------



## Klink (Mar 9, 2002)

I like the blinking now that you pointed it out symphonix. I have my browser set to run ani's 20 or so times then stop. It's seems you monkey is now stoned, half eyes closed. 

Ahhh prime rib, home ec, and Toyotas running over ibooks. Oooh. I'm reminded of my next cheese doodles feeding frenzy.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 9, 2002)

Bah, the forums were down all yesterday 
That makes me sad. On a happier note, I got my TiBook back! YAY!
/me celebrates.


----------



## tismey (Mar 9, 2002)

Hangover again.  (Light is hurting my eyes).

Finally sorted out my thing, but it meant I had to stay at work longer that I should have and I missed the second of a 2-part Diagnosis Murder! So I had to go to the pub...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

Did anyone have any trouble getting on yesterday ?  I couldnt get on from either my T1 nor my 56k lines  -- weird!


Minessota aint that bad racer  -- think about it this way, you are juuuuust a smidgin south than Scott and Jadey  hehe


This morning I am in exceptional good mood and I dont know why.  Hey Ed is there a scientific term when something comes to mid while sleeping and then it doesnt let you go back to sleep ? (like a song for instance )


Made my own coffee this morning, hey tismey I brought you a glass too, here have a taste 


A little computer trivia:  Why are hashtables names hashtables ?  Why hash ? 



Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 9, 2002)

AHHHH! GOOD TO BE BACK AT THE B&G!

i figured he was putting up the new design... guess not 

home economics? I HATE THAT CLASS! i have to take it this year (9th Grade/9th Year/whatever you call it) and the teacher is such a mean b!tch! she expects us to know everything about anything even though she's supposed to teach it...    

oh well... anybody else doing anything cool this weekend? i'm doing nothing... the weather is going to suck... going from 70 degrees this morning to about 30 degrees tonight and then a high of 40 tomorrow.... ahh doesn't that suck for ya!

anyone hear Steve Jobs will make the keynote at MacWorld Tokyo? Something big must be coming out if King Steve is making the keynote... i wish i could make that my 2nd Macworld... but it's too far... bah!

and whoever our cook is... can i get a large bowl of Cinnemon & Sugar Oatmeal? along with some Orange Juice too? PLEASE!!!!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

I only serve applejuice. Think Different "grape"


----------



## twyg (Mar 9, 2002)

*twyg takes a sniff of the air*

You know I pass this place everyday, and just now I decided to take a step inside... 

*twyg orders a pint of Guiness, and shepards pie* (Hey, it's not ireland, but what the hell)

hmm, sunburn, economics, and toyotas. Oh, and the honorable Herve!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 9, 2002)

Welcome twyg! Sit down and have some fun


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

I like that Shakira with Whereever Whenever? She's one in a million. Oops I did it again. Eating a banana is my favorite fruit and I don't need girls with an eval brain!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

welcome twyg 
This might not be ireland, but it is osx.com...a worldwide establishment 
we have almost everything imaginable 


Admiral


----------



## voice- (Mar 9, 2002)

twyg, what happened to your owl?


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

yes welcome to our not so humble establishment Twyg!! you may have to wait til Tismey gets his hangover cured to get your Guiness and Shephard's pie. but i am sure it will worth the wait. if you like it, he might even share his recipe 

BB - your oatmeal and oj are ready. enjoy. I also thought we would all come back to the new site but alas we are still stuck in the backseat waiting to get there. 

like i always say - "we'll get there when we get there."

kent - congrats on getting your 'real' mac back 



as soon as i finish this cup of coffee, it's back to yard work for me. Lovely day here so far. last nite was windy and cold. I got woken up 10 mins before the alarm by somebody who hung up when i answered. I HATE THAT !!! they probably wanted to sell me something i already own.


----------



## vic (Mar 9, 2002)

what do canadians get?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

hey hey!

chef!  One steak, well done, with french fries please!

I am starving!


Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 9, 2002)

> what do canadians get?



two olympic gold medals in hockey in the same year. what the hell else do you want?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

vic, I didn't know you were canadian eh! Where abouts do you live? I'm a Torontonian.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> two olympic gold medals in hockey in the same year. what the hell else do you want? *



probably us to stop making fun of them saying _about_ like *aboot*...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

We dont say "aboot" When we say about it sounds like aboot to you because you say about in a way that sounds like how we say a boot. If I were to say about then a boot they would sound very different, but if I were to say about then you were to say a boot they would sound close. In other words its not us its you


----------



## vic (Mar 9, 2002)

TROANO rules!

Scarberia too!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

rofl your in scarburough  that means we are pretty close to each other.


----------



## scott (Mar 9, 2002)

I miss ALL the good conversations.

Tismey, a good Canadian beer please, none of your local hop-water.

Twyg - you are a moderator of good taste. Dark beer and shepherd's pie. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## vic (Mar 9, 2002)

i want a "HARVÉKENN"


----------



## Jadey (Mar 9, 2002)

But it's still March and it's all rainy & mild in Toronto. Here we've just had a huge snow storm. I had some of the best skiing of my life today. The snow fall just from overnight was up to my knees. We're getting more tonight. I'm gonna switch to my snowboard tomorrow. Right now, I came to relax in the bar. Someone stoke the fire...

Hey RacerX, where 'bouts in Minnesota? I'm directly north of there.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

jadey, it was 15 degrees today, quite odd. I like it though I want spring!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

BTW, whats up with the IRC server. Is it down for everyone else? I want to talk


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *In other words its not us its you  *



it's the influence of south park... otherwise i wouldn't have even cared...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

Why is it that there is a very large number of canadians on here. Its strange...


----------



## Jadey (Mar 9, 2002)

Wonder if Apple has a bigger marketshare in Canada. Or maybe it's too cold here to outside & do anything


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 9, 2002)

I want summer already.... 90-100 degree days 


where is summer ?!

ok ok I am going to write my dang diggly dang hash function


----------



## Jadey (Mar 9, 2002)

I was really starting to crave getting back to windsurfing and mountain biking, but after a day skiing like today's, I'm OK with a bit more snow.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 9, 2002)

I want summer  I hate how it keeps getting warm here, teasing us, then getting cold and snowing again. Oh well.

I dont think apple has much more marketshare here, but they could if they maybe, err put an apple store in toronto!!!!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 10, 2002)

So I thought I would stop by while watching the second movie of my Phillip K. Dick double feature (_Total Recall_ and _Blade Runner_) and see how thing are going. I like the new look and title. I think the _MacOSX.com Community_ fits us better.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

ahh my local dns's have finally updated the new ip # for this site and am once again able to babble senselessly. Joy.

Hello Racer. I agree, I think the name is more fitting as well.

Can we assume you are watching your cool movies on your laptop again?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 10, 2002)

All the movies I watch on my ThinkPad are quicktime and because I don't have sound drivers for it (because Apple forgot them!), they are all silent movies. I usually sit at my Mac and turn slightly towards my Indy to watch movies on it and continue working on my Mac. This is not that different from how I capture video, because I use _IRIS Capture_ on my Indy to import the video, and then transfer it over my network to my Mac to edit it to the final version.


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

wow, racerX, two of my favorite movies. both ones i have seen multiple times. i own the letterbox Blade Runner on vhs.  

so despite getting held up on the freeway, klink still beat me to the bar. i got distracted by somebody that needed some help down the street. it sure is good to be back. Nice new paint on the walls, a new welcome sign on the road into town. very nice indeed. and the main construction on the new high rises is still yet to come. 

so how does everybody like the new speed limit? much more like the autobahn now. eh? of course i'm not sure i'm going to know what to do with all the seconds i save in a day, but i am sure i will figure something out. 

let's see, last night the 1st round was free. how about everything half price tonite?  but nothing from the replicator. i am not sure it got its dns updated properly yet 

and i don't miss snow.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

lol
Well do you conform them to black and white for more authenticity?

And now I know what you mean when you mention your Indy. I had originally thought it might have been your wife's name.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm going to keep me seconds for a rainy day Ed. Eventually I'll collect a full minute and will use that to catch my next train to work so I'll be able post yet another bit of babble.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *And now I know what you mean when you mention your Indy. I had originally thought it might have been your wife's name.  *



My wife's name is Tracy and my SGI Indy's name is Gauss, but they do share some of the same traits though.


----------



## Klink (Mar 10, 2002)

lol
I won't ask what those traits might be. 

This must be Carl Friedrich Gauss, the extraordinary mathematician. Quite a genius of his time. A fave of yours I guess.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 10, 2002)

I actually have a few favorites, the ones that I have named systems after are:

Archie (short for Archimedes)__________Sun (Solaris 7)
Bonnet______________________________ Mac (A/UX)
Euclid____________________________Mac (Mac OS X) 
Euler______________________________ SGI (Irix 5.3)
Fermi___________________________Mac (Mac OS 8.6)
Feynman_______________________PC (Rhapsody 5.1)
Gauss______________________________SGI (Irix 6.2)
Milnor__________________________ Mac (Mac OS 8.6)
Morse______________________________SGI (Irix 5.3)
Phillips____________________________Sun (Solaris 7)
Riemann_______________________ PC (Rhapsody 5.1)

I think I need some more systems for some of my other favorites.


----------



## tismey (Mar 10, 2002)

Afternoon all - having a mare at work (again), and have a stinkin hangover (again) and 2 roof slates were blown onto my car on the way here by the freakish wind we're havin. 

Anyway, here's that Guinness and shepherd's pie, mr Twyg...


----------



## vic (Mar 10, 2002)

where is my godamn HARVÉKENN!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

Everything looks so great in America. In Belgium my little country is divided in two languages Dutch and French and you can gain extra money when you have knowledge of both.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

a new roadsign has been built for the offramp! now everyone will know where hervé's is!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

here's from my camera 

(i used the image by Rodney Johnson at http://homepage.mac.com/pokuwok/PhotoAlbum2.html for the overpass image)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

and here's it close up!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 10, 2002)

LOL, fits the color scheme very nicely


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

thats it 
when I become smalltime and not-so famous, but I have my own place and more $$ I will get more computers and name them after.... (thought process here .... ) famous DJs ;-) hehehehe 


Blingbling, that roadsign is GEAT 

I will use it on my web site! 


Admiral


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

This bar a girl next door!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 10, 2002)

Right Hérve


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

the accent is on the wrong E... thought you'd like to know ksuther...


----------



## tismey (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm still at %£^&%$ing work. I've been here 8 hours, I have been up since 6am trying to sort stuff out, and things keep going wrong. I'm tired, I smell and I'm in a bad mood. It's Mothering Sunday and I was supposed to be going to see my Mum, but instead I'm here. Thank god for Herve's... I really need a pint


----------



## ksuther (Mar 10, 2002)

Oh no! I'll have to fix that


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

Don't worry. Hérve is a collector's item.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 10, 2002)

Mind explaining that to us?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 10, 2002)

So it's been a week since I've set foot inside Hervé's. Spring break left me at home without a decent internet connection. I return to find a solid 30 pages passed. Wow. Anything critical happen that I should know about?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

we got a roadsign (a few posts up)

nothing else major... 

that question is better for ed to answer... he's good at summing things up...


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

BlingBling 3k12 I have to change something here I am mostly looking at my keyboard. It isn't bad. I don't know. It's azerty. Is it important to type fast? You know in one year I failed for an exam and saved the year by having the required points.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 10, 2002)

where's ed when you need translation!?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 10, 2002)

lol, blingbling i love that sign


----------



## edX (Mar 10, 2002)

dam pachell!! i haven't been able to get online all day until now. i got some yard work done and met my neighbor in the back yard. He is also out doing yardwork and i discovered he is also a therapist. We stood at the fence and talked for over an hour. pretty cool way to spend a day without you guys. 

BB- great sign. i hope we don't have to pay extra for it. Those freeway advertising packages are very expensive. 

you're on your own with Herve. I am still looking for his 3rd meaningful post. I am giving him an extension with all the downtime lately. but he had better come up with it by midnight my time. 

as for summing up what has been going on, i might do that if kilowatt stops by like he said he would. then i would be getting two for the price of one. or maybe that should be his first post here, a summary of the last few days. 

For some reason orange juice and sprite sounds good right now. could you put that in a tall glass ksv?


----------



## Jadey (Mar 10, 2002)

I wonder what the admin thinks of threads like this? We're eating up so much bandwidth that he has to pay for.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 10, 2002)

Well, we are making a good community on the site. Are we not?


----------



## Jadey (Mar 10, 2002)

I agree, I just hope the guy with the wallet does


----------



## vic (Mar 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Don't worry. Hérve is a collector's item. *



he means that there are many "Hérves" and they come in different colors like indigo, snow, ruby, etc, and more recently silver. so now we can collect Hérves!!! 

i'm gonna have o exit this bar, i'll be next door at the computer club full of chinks, i'll be playing starcraft with some buddies, wish me luck it's 2 vs 2 game. ahhh, although this big jug of Hérvekenn is starting to make me dizzy!


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

Jadey - don't you think if admin was concerned he would have shut down the cuss thread a long time ago? I think you will find that he wants participation on the boards - not just everybody lurking. I also think the new logo reflects the pride he must have that he has created a truly unique online community - one where people really are online friends and not just random names and q&a's.  and Herve's was started to help facilitate that. 

so have a good time when you come here and don't worry. it doesn't use up any more bandwidth than any other thread. viewing a page is viewing a page. It doesn't matter if it is Herve's or a thread about what brand of toothpaste Steve Jobs uses. Now if BlingBling starts putting up signs on every other page, you might have a point 

so i am sure that as i end sun. nite, some of you are starting mon morning. here's wishing you the best of days today. (ok, how about the best of mondays- is that more realistic?)


----------



## edX (Mar 11, 2002)

BB - about Herve's reference to it being a collector's item. i think he is referring to a post that was made that showed the apple logo off centered on the back of a new imac screen - a manufacturer's typo if you will. so a herve with the wrong e accented would be a collectors item. unlike my use of no accent which is just the american model of Herve.  

there, is that translation enough for you?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 11, 2002)

ROFL 
Great explanation


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey Ed **** your **** trap. I ******* love the ***** cus thread and***** I cant *** allow ***  *** ***** **** *** to ***** ***** **** say bad things ***** ****8 **** 8*** about it! **************!

lol -- all this is not sensored in the cuss thread 


as for teh community part, we are indeed making a community 

one week till SPRING BREAK  (no classes!)

Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Mar 11, 2002)

I haven't been in the cus thread for a while. Are Nummi and lessthanmight still using instead of instant messaging?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 11, 2002)

I've not seen nummi or less for a few days now...maybe they were banned


----------



## googolplex (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 11, 2002)

Hope so!


----------



## scott (Mar 11, 2002)

hello!

A pint of your finest, please. OK then your cheapest. Alright, how 'bout anything yellow and bubbly? Thanks.


btw, as a cuss thread founder, I must comment you barflies on the fact that this thread is growing exponentially faster that cus ever did. Keep up the good work, and mor inportantly, keep the beer flowin


----------



## Jadey (Mar 11, 2002)

Not just Herve's are collectible - no!

http://www.theonion.com/onion3710/everything_collectible.html


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Now if BlingBling starts putting up signs on every other page, you might have a point*



roadsigns on EVERY page... i dunno... that'd be a lot of signs... oh well... that means we get to brag!   

but can we keep this one?


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2002)

BBBRRRRRUUUURRRRBBBBB!!!!

skoooze mee...

Damn BEER! 

man, customers SUCK!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 11, 2002)

It is strange, those signs are everywhere! I was driving down the _Information Super Highway_ on my way here and saw this one!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 11, 2002)

NO WAY!!!! 

how the HELL did you make that?! that's what i was trying to do but i don't have any cool programs to do it with!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 11, 2002)

Just something I through together in photoshop really quick. I think I used 4 layers, so you could have done it in 4.0 LE (I used 6.0 though, still waiting for 7.0... money is burn a hole in my hand here Adobe!).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 11, 2002)

where did you get the roadsign thing from?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 11, 2002)

Road sign was a search in Sherlock under BillBoards.
Highway was a search of roads.
Sky was off of a day time image I already had.
Sign by BB.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 11, 2002)

ROFL. Thats great racerx! I love it!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 11, 2002)

That is VERY cool


----------



## ksuther (Mar 11, 2002)

Hey guys, join the press3 irc server and liven things up! It's too quiet in there with just me googleplex and a couple other people 
irc.press3.com and join #macintosh
I'm waiting


----------



## theed (Mar 11, 2002)

Dude, that sign post is in the way of oncoming traffic.  I hope that road isn't very heavily traveled!


----------



## vic (Mar 11, 2002)

this thread is expanding 2 posts/second holly shit! 

ahh, well harvé & co. you run a fine bar might i tell you.

waht is the difference between hash and weed?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theed _
> *Dude, that sign post is in the way of oncoming traffic.  I hope that road isn't very heavily traveled! *



Here is a picture a little further down the road for you.


----------



## theed (Mar 11, 2002)

oooOOOOOoooohhhh.  My mistake.  ... you made me spit out chunks of fajita.  lol.


----------



## edX (Mar 12, 2002)

whoa. the site was slow and finicky and no traffic except people debating warez, so i went out and worked extra hard in the yard today since tomorrow is green trash pickup. now i come back after TV and find the place hopping with the marketing team jumping thru hoops to out do each other. Good job all!!

BB - learn to spell my last name correctly before you spread it all over the information super highway, ok  other than that i laughed 

vic - your question about the difference between hash and weed is one of those 'knows everything' things i can give some help with. I used to know the long answer but i do not remember exactly how hash is processed anymore. but basically weed is the leaves and buds of the marijuana plant (canibus sativa) in their natural state. they are normally dried so that they can be smoked - either in a pipe or rolled into cigarettes. Hash is derived from the pollen of the plant - the part highest in thc. it is boiled or somehow processed and then molded into flat bars where it is compressed. It is much more potent per gram than your average weed. (not your killer kind). It is much more common in europe (or so i have been told) where lots of borders, strict laws and smaller transport vehicles make it easier to manage and import. Weed is much more prevalent in the americas because it, well it grows like a weed. it is very available and easily cultivated. At least this is my knowledge from when i used to do those kinds of things. i am sure others would know more about the current popularity of each as well as relative potency levels.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 12, 2002)

lol 
racer gotta hand it to you, that sign rocks 


Hey bling bling!  you need to make a billboard for the Admiral & Ed show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Its tuesday!!!!! 



Admiral


----------



## vic (Mar 12, 2002)

thanks ed, that cleared a lot of questions, i was wondering why i like hash better than weed...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 12, 2002)

Yeah we need more people on IRC. There are now two channels. #macintosh for *ontopic* )) mac disscussion and #macchat for general talking . I'll be in both!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *learn to spell my last name correctly before you spread it all over the information super highway, ok *


shit ed i didn't even notice! i always thought your name was spuriell!  LOL! well i'll change it later...

racer... do you think you could send me the photoshop file you created so i could use it in future ventures? my e-mail is BlingBling3k12@attbi.com


----------



## RacerX (Mar 12, 2002)

Sure, I'll see what I have saved on my system when I get home.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 12, 2002)

Bar keep, one Milk Shake... shaken, not stirred.

Hey Ed, you missed the whole _Avatar porn_ thing yesterday... lucky you.


----------



## edX (Mar 12, 2002)

yea racerX, i noticed i missed that one. it was one of those threads that made no sense until you get to the part where a change has been made. Just like the comments that Jadey made about liking your old location, now make no sense to anyone who happens upon them 

luckily, most things around here move at a speed i can follow them. some things move at a speed even my grandmother could follow. 

so my son quit the baseball team to join the track team. he felt as if he was about to get cut from the bb team anyway, so he went ahead and went out for track. He tells me he was the 2nd or 3rd fastest in the tryout events. He thinks he likes high jumping and hurdling. Anybody here run track in school? My only association with track people that i can remember was having friends who ran cross-country. I am just glad he is still in school sports. He will be coming for his spring break visit in 2 weeks!! I am already getting excited about it!! 

I think i will go work on a couple of posts that need some thought since all i am doing is sitting here thinking about what else to say


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

Ed! Pull up a chair.

Funny you should mention your son in such a situation. My son is also quite involved in baseball, however he really is a natural long distance runner (oh, if I had kept my body fresh...(not my biological son, actually)). He loves baseball, but when his school goes to track season he finally stands himself out abit from the pack. 

The major difference being, however, that your son seems to be around 18/19 whereas mine is 12, but hey, any start is a good start.

Good luck with your landscaping


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

Cool! I was a hurdler in high school! I set a number of school and league records and went to CIF finals (San Diego section) twice. My high school PR's were 14.72 for the 110 meter high hurdles and 23.41 for the 200 meters. After high school I ran open for a few years, and then in again in my first year of college. I got my PR's down to 14.42 for the 110 meter high hurdles, 10.88 for the 100 meters, and 22.61 for the 200 meters.

I actually got to coach sprints at my old college for a year back in '97. It was very fun. In my career I was lucky enough to race 6 of the 10 fastest hurdlers ever, and the sister of my coach when I was running for the SDTC was the american record holder for the 400 meter hurdles in the mid 80's.

I have thought about coaching again, and I know some of the college coaches in my area from back when I was still competing. It is just to cool here to have fun running (I miss California).


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

cool,

I miss youth amateur sports. It was so much easier to get ahead. Youth et all. I was a good curler as a youth, but alas, you leave a sport for a while and it takes serious work (and time!) to get back.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

The funny thing is that the biggest blow to my track career was getting married! In high school I was a very angry/unhappy youth. But after meeting my future wife, moving in with her, and then marrying her, I was no longer angry. By the last year that I ran, I couldn't understand why I was coming home bleeding each day... it stopped making sense to me. I liked myself and my life, and my school work... why hurt myself on a daily basis? I finished that season ranked 13th in California for the hurdles, and math and physics took over my time after that (I had been working out 8 hours a day for almost 8 years).

BTW, we have some great curlers here in Minnesota (though it is not seen that often on TV).


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

Couldn't agree more on the curler thing...

Curling is HUGE in Canada... during the provincials/nationals/worlds season we get 9 hours per day on TV of curling - and lovin it. US teams have made huge gains in the last 5 years and are now definite contenders. It is a great strategic / finese sport and I think if US tv took it more seriously it would create a large following and therefore a serious world contender in the US.


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

i knew there would be runners in this crowd.  

Scott - i don't know where you got the idea my son was older, but he will be 13 next wednesday. he was born on the equinox in '89. he is in 7th grade and this is his first year doing any kind of organized sports outside of soccer. I think it is so good for him. His mother has never really encouraged it much and since she has him most of the year there isn't much i can do. plus the month out of the summer that he comes out here has kept him from being in summer leagues. luckily he is not like me, he has natural athletic ability!!  So now he can take the interest for himself and it is his main interest these days. We had one of our longest phone conversations ever a few weeks ago, mostly talking about sports.

RacerX - wow, those are pretty impressive running stories. I guess all that blood pumping through your head must have done some good 
but i am guessing a lot of the Canadiens are going to call you a whoosie for saying it is too cold to run in MN.


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

yes, whoosie. LOl just kidding,

Altitude is the factor, not latitude.

Ed, sorry for the assumption, your post made it sound to me like your son was in college or high school. It show a major difference between our sport system and yours. The US youth sport system is FAR superior to ours, and it shows in the olympics (not per capita though /mandatory patriotic spin)


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

What can I say, I lived in a place where it was about 24 degrees year around  for most of my live and now with the last week we have had temps around -17 degrees (with wind chills close to -23 degrees).


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

hey coachD ), you had better proofread your posts better. i know for a fact that it is not 24 degrees F in San Diego. Try 74 degrees (54 at night)

Scott - while i too was just teasing racerx, i think there is something to the weather as well. There are more great atheletes for warm weather sports that come out of warmer regions. In the US, Florida and S. Calif. are known to have a higher percentage of atheletes whose talents are above average. I don't think it is the water or anything genetic. I think that when you have better weather all year round, then you have more opportunity to practice and develop those skills. so Canadians should have more talented competitors in winter type sports, having much longer winters. Those individuals who are possesed with exceptional drive and abilities but more limited opportunities will be able to overcome their environments, but there will be less of them (per capita )


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 13, 2002)

I run too. Somehow I got stuck in those extended sprinting events, namely the 400 and 800 meter dashes.

400: 56s
800: 2:17  

Anyone out there who can run a full 400 meter hurdles properly, gets my full respect! Damn, thats just about one of the most grueling things you can do.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey coachD ), you had better proofread your posts better. i know for a fact that it is not 24 degrees F in San Diego. Try 74 degrees (54 at night)*



Actually because we are having an international discussion, I all temps are in celsius. Besides, that was the only way I could get the negative numbers here because it was above 0 degrees F within the last week. Converted, 24 C is about 75 F. 

Sorry about _not_ having a type (which is pretty amazing for me might add).


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Anyone out there who can run a full 400 meter hurdles properly, gets my full respect! Damn, thats just about one of the most grueling things you can do. *



My PR for the 400 hurdles was 57.5, which considering the fact that I have run 50.8 for the 400, is pretty bad.  I hated the 400 hurdles, no other race hurts like that one (specially off the last curve   ). In high school my coach (wonderful person she was) made me run the 300 hurdles every so often which was no where near as bad as the 400 hurdles (my PR for the 300 hurdles was 41.6).


----------



## ksuther (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmm, I don't do track


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

I don't any more either... it was just that Ed's son is going into track, and I was remembering how important it was in my life back then (and how I met my first wife).

Sorry for the dull subject.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 13, 2002)

lol this is the first time after the olympics that herve's has become a sports bar 

bartender! A round of drinks for my friends here !!!!!


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

Racer - don;t worry - I knew you were talkig in Celsius (Centigrade, whatever).

Ed - I think I confused  my post - I didn;t mean to imply genetics had any factor in anything, just altitude.

Now that the international scale has been brought up, what say everything we say is in metric (for measuring) and Kelvin? heheh


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

Coach - (as you shall henceforth be known - every bar needs a Cheers character ) well, since it isn't unusual for Minnesota to get -17 F, i assumed that was what you were talking about. and i don't think this is boring. We don't have to impress everyone with every post. Everyone is free to start their own subjects at any time. if anybody continues to talk about anything for more than one post, then it must interest somebody.

Scott - i wasn't really responding to you directly when i threw in genetics. just a punch at my general dislike for the concept of genetic 'superiority'.  I was just arguing that i think lattitude has a lot to do with how well trained certain kinds of athletes are due to the climate of their training environment. I am sure altitude plays its part in climate influence as well. Like the number of good American skiers who come from the Sierras and the Rockies.

Phil - my son had had only one practice so far when i spoke with him. He mentioned how how out of breath he was after 100 meters so i think that is the longest they had attempted so far. My son has always loved to run. I used to have him just run circles around the house to keep him accupied and burn off his excess energy. and he would keep doing it till he could hardly stand up sometimes. I have spent lots of my time with him telling him not to run because he wanted to do it everywhere.


----------



## vic (Mar 13, 2002)

maybe he'll be the next forest gump


----------



## vic (Mar 13, 2002)

if forest gump was GNU, he'd be called XForest Gimp


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 13, 2002)

wow... how the thread has changed once again!

i did cross country... and f***ing sucked at it... i don't even want to mention my average time.... let's just say everyone else on my team was 15-18 and mine was well.... bigger... ok, it was around 19-21 for a 2 mile run... yes i sucked, but i lasted while others thought i wouldn't.... they had a greater respect for me after that season...


i never did it again.... 

and racer... just wondering if you were still gonna send me that photoshop file if you could find it... i'm waiting patiently, but not for long  the e-mail is BlingBling3k12@attbi.com


----------



## RacerX (Mar 13, 2002)

Sorry about that BB, I had flattened the only image I saved, but I'm going to see if I can find the elements I used and put them together as a layered photoshop doc for you.

As for cold, Ed let me tell you... it gets cold here. One year it didn't get above 10 F for almost two months, wind chills as low a -30 F. This year was that bad, but a couple days ago it got down to 1 F with wind chills at -13 F, that was what I was talking about.

As for doing everything in metric... I would love that. I would only weight in at 100 then (best diet ever!! ).


----------



## scott (Mar 13, 2002)

Barkeep, a mai tai for my frigid friend over there.

Bah, that's summer weather!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 13, 2002)

60 F here! This morning it was misty and cloudy almost all day and then a few hours ago it became clear and warm! God you've got to love spring weather... give it 5 minutes and you'll see it change!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 13, 2002)

Come on IRC everybody! #macchat for talking, #macintosh for help!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 13, 2002)

okay... we get the point!    













just kidding...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 13, 2002)

hey I'm bored, come on and talk  kilowatt and twyg are on now.... Some others (simx, cloudnine, etc.) are on but seem to be idle now...


----------



## symphonix (Mar 13, 2002)

I had a painful day yesterday. I got into my car to head to school, leaned back and *SNAP!*  - found myself staring at the ceiling of the car. The seat back had broken and I ended up driving to school just hanging off the wheel with my teeth gritted. When I got out my neck and back were so crook that I was stumbling around all day like doctor frankenstein's sidekick.

So, I ended up getting the ol' bike out of the shed, dusting it off and taking it onto the road. In spite of all the laziness of the last few months, I'm actually still kind of fit and was able to do all my errands without sweating like a pig.

Oh, well, I feel so much better now for a day spent on the bike...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 13, 2002)

And the great thing is....you were still able to take your suitcase-house with you!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 13, 2002)

I've had to economise and have moved into a small knapsack.

No, the great thing is I was able to take my iBook with me. How sweet it is to have a laptop that light!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 13, 2002)

The ibook is great. I pray that they don't switch to only 14" screens.... that would really screw it up.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 13, 2002)

ahh, reminds me of a story bout a TiBook.
(begin banjo music)
      Well 1 of the familys at my little bors school had gotten a new TiBook and the youngest loved it a lot.
     Anyway one day when they were leaving on a trip the youngest asked if he could carry it out to the car. The parents conceded, and they all went out ,got in the car, and left.
    About an hour into the trip the mom asked the son where the TiBook was. He replied, "I put it down."
    "Where?", they asked. He replied that he had set it down before getting into the car. (He was in kindergarten)
    Anyway they drove all the way back home and found the TiBook on the ground. Turns out the kid had left it where as they backed out (thunk thunk) they had driven over it. 
   I found out now that they had to buy a new one, which hopefully will get a little better treatment then the first.


----------



## scott (Mar 14, 2002)

This is my 500th post.

Rather inadequate, don't you think?


Funny how I registered REALLY early compared to most. Funny how kids and work take priority.......


----------



## scott (Mar 14, 2002)

p.s. to that......


I've re-registered


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

Re-registered the kids and work? I'm on the ground floor for basic registration of these services. Are they free? Any benefits?


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

cong to scott !! (thats half a congrats )

so how many posts did your old nick have? and just out of curiosity, why did you change? did you conciously disguise yourself so as not to be reccognized? Are you a wanted man in 7 threads? Is Herve's now a sanctuary for guys on the run from their past identity?  

I keep waiting for a new imac to show up on a Drew Carey episode - but still not yet.  my girlfiend finally saw the new imac tv commercial and started asking me about it. she had totally ignored me and my wanting to talk about it when it first came out. Just last nite she finally decides to ask me if I had seen one at MWSF of course i only kidded her a little about it and then told her a few things about it. She calls it the "moving imac".


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok, I smell some more explaining about to happen.


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

klink - you're fired. you seem to work better for free 

if you are talking to me about needing to explain to my gf that the imac doesn't move on its own like in the commercial, yes i did that. and she even said she figured as much. but the whole idea that it moves was very intriguing to her. when she first saw a picture of it, her only comment was that the cats would knock it over.

It's not like either of us is going to get one real soon 

but if you are talking about Scott and his new criminal identity, then i would say there is lots more explaing to be done


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

crrahahahahah

Oh Ed help me up off the floor. My sides have split. 
The gf AND getting fired!? You're too much. Oh my gosh!

Yes, yes I was talking of scott!


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

I am sorry, i meant to fire you, not hurt you klink 

of course your previous position will probably remain open for awhile so if you ever get motivated to tell all those great corporate jokes you promised we will reconsider 

we will wait one week before we put the help wanted sign back up 

i'm tired, i think i will go back into the office and crawl onto the la-z-boy and get some sleep for a change. today was another big yardwork adventure in transplanting. but i am all done ripping plants up now.


----------



## tismey (Mar 14, 2002)

This is great - only 1 drink order in the last 3 pages! Easy life for me!!!


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

Yes Ed I've seen your roses and they are magnificent. You've brought quite a load of fertilizer with you and they should grow nicely. I applaud your green thumb. Of coarse Racer is very good with trees himself. His trunks are rooted very deeply. Both of you are teaching me the finer points of gardening. A thanks should be mentioned.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmm seems like the management is kinda up tight these past few days (Ed ) ... firing the staff (klink) for no reason ??? tsk tsktsk 

scott congrats 
maybe you can ask the admin to add you old tally to your new account  -- all those cus postings shoulndt go to waist lol 



The weekend is close!  Spring break is almost here!  Are we gonna have a party at herve's ????

Tismey my good man!  gimme an Admiral Coffee please 



Admiral


----------



## tismey (Mar 14, 2002)

A pleasure! something to do at last....

FYI, I have just spent my lunchtime at work making a little man out of blu-tack and paperclips. He has a cowboy hat and a moustache made out of a staple.


----------



## vic (Mar 14, 2002)

are you gonna air some nudie movies in spring breack? BTW, in canada it's been spring breack for about a week.


----------



## tismey (Mar 14, 2002)

nudie blutack men? what kind of a pervert are you?


----------



## vic (Mar 14, 2002)

what ??


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

xcrahahah

gotta love a bartender with a sharp wit!




Ohh tismey, it seems as you wake, I sleep. As you break, I prep for work.
When will we find synchronicity?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

tismey when i read vic's post after your's I thought the exact same thing 

hahahahahaha
that was hilarious 

cheers! 

Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi guys!

After many visits to the family shrink, he says that it is safe for me to join the community now.  No more silly outbursts, crazy talking, and other nut-job type thing.  What a dope!  Pass me a beer.  Lets see how well they "cured" me!  HA HA!

Never mind.  Gee its good to poke my head in the door again.  (I am guessing there is a door still.)  All these familiar faces.  Wow! Look what you guys have done to the place, not bad... but not good either.   Well, this should do for now.  Dont want to over stay my welcome.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 14, 2002)

Hey, who nicked the door?!

I've just snuck out of a two hour lecture on image formats. Now I really need a bottle of that blue stuff - you know, the one that says "Caution, keep away from naked flame" on the bottle. The one with the slogan "The refreshing taste that makes you want to die."

Oh, and any food would be pretty cool. Some of those little sushi rolls would be great. I'll get out my checkbook...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

The eyes blink. Gah.



A long time ago
Me and my brother Kyle, here...
Well, we was hitchhiking down
A long and lonesome road

And all of a sudden
There shined a shiny demon
In the middle of the road

And he said:
"Play the best song in the world
Or I'll eat your soul" 

Well, me and Kyle
We looked at each other
And we each said: 
"Okay."

And we played the first thing that came to our heads
Just so happened to be
The BEST song in the world
It was the best song in the world... Yeah... Oh!
And it saved our butts.

Because the demon want to kill us... oh...
But he was forced to set us free
By the honor code that demons
Have to live by.

Cause it's Satan's Surprise and it's magic!
And it's a mystical disguise... oh..
The devil's song and it's tragic!
You are the mystical eyed virgin and you're rocking!

Well needless to say
The beast was stunned
A whip crack with his swampy tail
And the beast was done.

He asked us:
"Be you angels?"
And we said:
"NAY! We are but men! Rock HOUNDS!"
Hounds! Rock Hounds!

This is not
The greatest song in the world, no.
This is just a tribute!
Couldn't remember
The greatest song in the world
But this is a tribute!

To the greatest song in the world
It was the greatest song in the world
You know it was the best motherfuckn
It was the greatest song in the world

[scat interlude, ending with "Oooh Mama, Lucifer!!"]

And the peculiar thing is this:
It didn't actually sound anything like this song
This is just a tribute.
You've gotta believe it.
And I wish you were there.
It's just a matter of opinion

Braaah! F*ck!
Good god! God lovin!
I'm so surprised
To find
I can't stop em!
[???]
Rich motherf**ker could f**k a duck!
Oooh! Ooh! 
All right!

And we're playing the greatest
Song
In the world.
Tribute.

Boo-yah bass. In your face.

- Tribute to the greatest song in the world, Tenacious D


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 14, 2002)

I wont be having any of that.
Just a nice cold iced please with a grilled ham & cheese 


hey lessthan, welcome back to society.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

Make that two.


----------



## vic (Mar 14, 2002)

what??


----------



## googolplex (Mar 14, 2002)

We should figure out who has the highest post to time ratio. It would be interesting to see... admiral you would probably get it anyways


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 14, 2002)

nope, its ed.


----------



## Klink (Mar 14, 2002)

Golly gee, I think you're right. Fastest poster in the west. Packin his double shooters and maybe a cape even!


----------



## edX (Mar 14, 2002)

*everyone turns and stares at Ed as he walks in the door - he just smiles that same shit eating grin and takes a seat at the bar*

Hey, good to see you in here Rick. glad you aren't totally against what we did to the place.  

Symphonix - tell whoever that your meal is on me this time. I know what it is like to drive a car without a seat back. Going uphill is a real bitch!! My gf's son's car has that problem and he just keeps on driving it. I have tried suggesting he go to the dump and get a new one but he would rather spend his money travelling to Russia during spring break. Good thing you have a bike. The whole situation reminds me of my famous "acrobatics and narcotics" stunt. 

*half the bar turns away, knowing Ed is about to start talking about the 'old days'*

My friend and i in oHIo were going down to Tennessee to buy some fireworks for the 4th of July in his van many years ago. only he didn't have a passenger seat so i rode sitting in a folding lawn chair.  Needless to say, we smoked what we were smoking on the way down because fire was not going to be a good thing on the way back. At one point he decides to gun the van to pass somebody and i went tumbling backwards doing a complete roll and ending sitting on my butt on the floor facing the front just like i had started. We both nearly died from laughing at that point.  Hint to all - do not ride in a lawn chair in a moving vehicle unless you are ready to do acrobatics.  

symphonix - an extra warning - acrobatics while you are the driver is extra dangerous 

and would somebody check and see if Phil has been smoking crack again? He knows he is not supposed to be doing that and then posting.


----------



## scott (Mar 15, 2002)

*falls of stool, spills beer. Runs to nearest internet connection and orders Apple Remote Desktop.


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

picks up scotts stool, takes seat in it, drinks the remnants of scott's spilled beer... asks again: what?? 

(apropos: "nudie blutack men? what kind of a pervert are you?")

Vic still doesn' t get it...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

lol 
hey vic are you old enough to drink ?


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

well, the internet s aworld wide comunity, therefore many laws fom around the world get mishmashed together and... well... it's hard to amek sense of which one to follow, so i decided to follow the oe that makes more "sense" to me... if , let's say i was in germany, i think id be old enough to smoke and drink... or japan where they have the beer bottle dispensers... ya know, thsi age thing gets fuzzy sometimes...

especially after a  beer or two


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

hey admiral! is that your pictures on the website? you so don't look like your name... and are those the "real" neo glasses or just something that looks like them?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 15, 2002)

Happy friday everyone!

The week finally comes to an end, and we find ourself at the beginning of a new weekend! woohoo!

Anyway thats all i have to say. I haven't posted for a while so i figured i would. heh. sorry!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 15, 2002)

and immediatly after posting that i got a crazed kernel panic! woohoo! starting off the weekend on a great note!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

lol, vic thats me 
Did you expect me to have a red face, horns, a tail and a tridon ??? hehehe (like my avatar ?)

The glasses are glasses.  I liked and I got em.  

What did you expect vic ??? 

BTW, most of thos photos are ooooold 
Maybe I need to post some new ones lol (pre and psot goattee )



Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 15, 2002)

Ed...Fireworks?  They be illegal in Ohio, I should know, we have to be careful when we set off the millions of rockets and whatnots we have.  You should ask Jerry about the M-80's his dad HAD.  Those were good times.  Good bye mister pumpkin, you sir misses watermelon.   Of course pleasure doesnt come without sacrifices.  Where did Jerry's eyelashes go?  Why is his face all red.  Matches, aresol can, empty pop bottle... I think you get the idea.

It is a good Friday!  Lets keep it that way!


----------



## ulrik (Mar 15, 2002)

Welcome,

May I introduce myself to this noble bar. My name is Ulrik and I was stuck in work the last days, so the world actually forgot about me, but now I am back!

Dear bartender, get me a nice beer please, and Mr. AK, would you please put some classical music on your turntable?


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

HAHA a classical music DJ... this is good. 

actually there are some really hype clasical gone electronica songs out there... and jazz too..


----------



## themacko (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm back from Mexico, and I've had my share of beer over the past week so I'll just take a few Advils and have a cranberry juice chaser.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

well I really want to put some dance music...but... heck why not!  Classical music for my friend Ulrik 

How does MOzart sound ?


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Mar 15, 2002)

Uhm....good?


----------



## scott (Mar 15, 2002)

Ahhhh sheeeeeeeeit. Still workin.

Start chillin the beer for me, folks.


btw, I actually just bought a modern classical album that is actually o.k - it's by an all girl group called "born"


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 15, 2002)

Gerswin! A little more jazzy and upbeat than Mozart. Should fit the intellectualy discussions of this bar well.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *btw, I actually just bought a modern classical album that is actually o.k - it's by an all girl group called "born" *



I recently saw a commercial for some female product that had an all female orchestra thingie playing in the background, sounded pretty cool - could it be the same thing? sorry i can't get more specific about the commerical


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

hey guys! i know this is "our" bat&grill, but check out that big club over there! it's called slashdot and if you go into the "topics room" you will see that there are *9* and i repeat *9* icons that point to Apple topics!!! apple is the only company there that not only snagged more thatn one topic, but *9*!!  from wireless to os 9, os x, to iMac, can u believe that, !!! seems like they party to the same song we do - so to speack. i think that, cool.. 

hey scott, do you want your chair back?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 15, 2002)

What's with everyone and chairs.  You know that they are more comfortable if you turn them upside down. 

Mozart?  How bout some punk rock to give everyone massive headaches?  If you dont have a headache from your hangovers, now you will.

Have a good one!
...or not, its your call.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 15, 2002)

well I was listening to some techno-fied classic music (Fr Elize in techno anyone ? )


----------



## scott (Mar 15, 2002)

Vic - keep the chair. I'm sure you farted in it anyway.

We need a Norm in here. (Ed?). And a Cliff (Herve?). Sam (Admiral?).


On second thought, Herve better be Woody.


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

i did fart in the chair, it was when i heard that 25 states now are against the MS settlement proposal inteat of the 9 originally, i have a feeling things are starting to take momentum in the "going-down-the-hill-and-falling-harder-than-a-fat-lady-microsoft-will-bite-the-dust" section of the industry.... 


anyway. 

ya know everybody ordered drinks in here but this is bar and grill, i would like a "well-done-pumped-full-of-antibiotics-chicken-so-it-wont-die-in-it's-cage-chicken"

got any of that? i know KFC does!


----------



## vic (Mar 15, 2002)

BTW, rejection actually dcreases IQ by 25%  recent studies show  HUG ME NOW!


----------



## scott (Mar 15, 2002)

This whole M$ thing is out of hand. I actually felt bad for them when the first incling of anti-trust came out, because as mac, winblow or *nix users - have you EVER been REQUIRED to use a M$ product? No. We get along just fine without them and only use them by choice (IE, Office, etc.). Then, in true M$ form, they propose a settlement that reveals them as absolutely completely ruthless and serpentine.

Anyway....one of my favourite rumours on the topic:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A33198-2002Mar3.html


----------



## symphonix (Mar 16, 2002)

I just had the scariest nightmare...

I walked into class to find there was a suprise test. The title was "Informatics" and below that was written "Test exam set by Herve Heinekken, on chapters 4 and ZR2 of the text editor program."

I opened it up, and it was all Herve-ianism. "If it was blue, what would the square root be?" and "How many tuesdays are there in iMac?"

I can't recall what happened next, but I woke up in a cold sweat. I think I should take a sabatical from the forum...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 16, 2002)

hey scott who is sam ? 
definatelly not me 

Hey vic, u wont get any hugs in here 
I havent see a mac chick in here in ages  -- better luck in the cus thread, maybe  J is there 


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Mar 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I just had the scariest nightmare...
> 
> I walked into class to find there was a suprise test. The title was "Informatics" and below that was written "Test exam set by Herve Heinekken, on chapters 4 and ZR2 of the text editor program."
> ...



 We have a situation here...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

Do we have a special area for people with problems that have forums that bans Hervéish comments?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 16, 2002)

symphonix.... oh my god.... you're messed up... i haven't gotten that far but i'll probably have one tonight now that you mentioned it...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 16, 2002)

googolplex walks into the bar, and flops down fast asleep.


----------



## vic (Mar 16, 2002)

ok, this bein Hervés bar, - where the HELL IS HERVÉ?!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 16, 2002)

Last saw him saying odd things in the get dizzy thread...
Somebody go out and drag him in


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 16, 2002)

I think herve is intoxicated, someone please call a cab and take him home 

I cant cause I am up here in the DJ booth


----------



## scruffy (Mar 16, 2002)

Anyone heard of them?  A heavy metal cello quartet.  Really very good - at some parts, I think they sound even heavier than I could achieve with e-guitar, e-bass and drumkit.


----------



## vic (Mar 16, 2002)

bling bling, is that really your computer?! isn't there a rule you can't  bring a peecee in this bar?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 16, 2002)

Wow, I didn't know that was one of the rules. I guess my ThinkPad and I are going to have to go somewhere else for refreshments.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 17, 2002)

All Mac loving PC'ers are allowed in I guess


----------



## vic (Mar 17, 2002)

racer x don't u have a mac?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *bling bling, is that really your computer?!*



yes... unfortunately that IS my computer...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

> _asked by vic _
> *racer x don't u have a mac? *



Yes, I have eight Macs in all (and three PCs, three SGIs and two Suns). But the computer that goes with me everywhere is my ThinkPad. Something tells me you would like _this_ PC more than your average one.


----------



## vic (Mar 17, 2002)

you got rhapsody on your think pad? is that right? well, then, hmm, is it a mac or pc? or maybe a combination! oooooooo... well, the fact that you own 8 macs excuses you from any ani pc threat, and bling bling, why the hell are u actually wasting your time here if you on't even have  a mac, i'm not saying you should not or whatever, i just don't understand, i don't have a pc, so i dont go to microsoft newsletters or forums, please, i would like to understand your line of thinking, or maybe your just joking around, i dunno, anyway, how much money di your fund raise?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 17, 2002)

why do i see pictures of Mac OS X Server and see something like Rhapsody but also see screenshots of Mac OS X Server looking like a Graphite-Aqua.

can someone explain?!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 17, 2002)

Also... to all who visit... if you know anything about Flash, please go to the Design Crowd forum... i am in desperate need of help!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

Mac OS X Server 1.0, 1.0.1, 1.0.2, and 1.2 were all Rhapsody operating systems (Rhapsody 5.3, 5.4, 5.5, and 5.6 respectively), Mac OS X Server 10.x.x are all based on Mac OS X 10.x.x which has the aqua interface. Apple called the Rhapsody version of Server _Mac OS X_ so that it would appear as though they had released a version back in 1999 (shortly after the project had taken on the name _Mac OS X_).

The version I use is Rhapsody Developer Release 2 (Rhapsody 5.1) which was released for both Intel and PPC systems. Apple was going to release a final version to the public called Rhapsody 1.0 (which would have actually been Rhapsody 5.2) but change their minds after major Mac developers like Adobe and Microsoft said that they would not write any apps for Rhapsody. This was what force Apple to make Carbon, and delayed Mac OS X for almost three years.


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

Good morning all. 

Well i have been very busy doing yard work the past couple of days. and at the end of the day my arms would be so sore it was a chore to try and type. but things are moving right along with my landscaping. Today it is pouring rain so i can't work. mother nature is providing me the break i need 

so symphonix, surely by now a Herve test would be no sweat. the square root of blue is red and there is an infinite # of tuesdays in an imac. sounds more like your first set of exams at school are causing you a little anxiety. relax. i bet you'll do fine on them. 

Not much else new to say except that i am looking forward to seeing my son in a week and a half.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> so symphonix, surely by now a Herve test would be no sweat. the square root of blue is red and there is an infinite # of tuesdays in an imac. sounds more like your first set of exams at school are causing you a little anxiety. relax. i bet you'll do fine on them. *



Sorry to say that, Ed, but that is wrong! The number of tuesdays in iMacs depends on what Jobs you have at home. The more IT you have in that, the more tuesdays are in your Fan. So the total number of tuesdays equals the Apple Store.

It isn't that hard, really.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 17, 2002)

I know, I know, Racer. You only use the thinkpad because it's heavy enough to hit trolls with.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 17, 2002)

HAHA I'm out of the hell they call a swimming instructors course! I passed! But now I want to fall over and sleep. I am incredibly tiered.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

everyone...
may I have your attention.
Ed just told me big party as his palce once his yard is renovated 
TO purchase your tickets at a low low price please see Ed, Matrix or Racer as they are teh organizers of the party.

Viel Takk (hey norwegians of the board, did I say that correctly ? )


Admiral


----------



## ulrik (Mar 17, 2002)

ed, you think you could wait with finishing that work until august so I can be part of the party?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 17, 2002)

As official underage organizer, I would like to extend a special offer to the younger members of the board. Buy a ticket for the "little" table and save half off. I'll even thrown in a free sippy cup and plastic lobster bib.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

> _said by Matrix Agent _
> *I know, I know, Racer. You only use the thinkpad because it's heavy enough to hit trolls with. *



Yep, it is like having a big black brick that I carry around with me everywhere. Considering that it replaced my Duo 280c, that represents quite a weight increase. I am considering trying to find a PowerBook 2400c because it is faster, weighs half as much as the ThinkPad, and can still run Rhapsody 5.1. The only problem is that the display on the 2400 is only 800x600 and I really love having Rhapsody at 1024x768 (which is what my ThinkPad's display is at). Maybe I'll bite the bullet and get Mac OS X Server 1.0 and a Wall Street G3 with a 14" display, then I would be able to finally play Quake II in Rhapsody (Omni only ported it to the PPC version   ).


----------



## ksuther (Mar 17, 2002)

Ohhhh, yea sippy cups are the man! 
How much is half off


----------



## RacerX (Mar 17, 2002)

Party at Ed's??? I would kill to be in SF right now (I haven't been there in waaaaay too long).


----------



## vic (Mar 17, 2002)

wait. are u guys for real? i thought this was just a pretend party like everything else in thsi bar...

in other news:

Hervés bar & grill is a real location.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Party at Ed's??? I would kill to be in SF right now (I haven't been there in waaaaay too long). *



In that case all is settled 
Hey Ed, better ask around for hotels, lots of people will be coming in your area and they WILL be looking for lodging


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 17, 2002)

since this bar is full of fairly creative/musical/etc. people, i figured i'd let you at my FIRST 2 FLASH CREATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

check it out! http://centreavenue.bravepages.com/index.htm


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

ok, well now i am officially afraid to ever finish the backyard But when i get it ready enough to have a Herve's style barbecue i will post pics that include me searing the smile off a few cow parts so everyone can share in.

the yard is not expected to be really done for at least another year. however stage 1, what i am busting my ____ to get done now must be completed by mid may for my GF's son's graduation from Standford Law School party. Several of his friends came out last spring and helped us do some of the initial removal of things in the yard we didn't want, like a white picket fence and some clothesline posts. We promised them this party as payment. 

Now anybody that wants to come help me finish digging the hole for the pond this week, contact me and we will get you a spot at the party 

pizza's ready, i'll be back later.


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2002)

> _alternate answer by Ulrik_
> The number of tuesdays in iMacs depends on what Jobs you have at home. The more IT you have in that, the more tuesdays are in your Fan. So the total number of tuesdays equals the Apple Store.



i guess i should have thought harder about this one. I would have realized it was a trick question. the answer obviously differs depending upon whether you are using and old imac (like mine) or a new imac. Because the old imac is fanless, Jobs = Samantha Fox with no IT.   and if Jobs = Samantha Fox, then goto 2,  if 2 goto Samantha Fox. this is an infinite loop and thus there will be infinite Tuesdays on the old imac. therefore my original answer would be as correct as yours. I would argue that either should be accepted. 

btw the weather turned good and i got a lot of yardwork done today anyway. I am about 2/3 done with the pond hole and should finish with it by thurs. at the latest. When moving my old compost pile today, i found a whole family of salamanders underneath. One of them let me hold him sitting on my hand without running away. that was pretty neat. With no rain tomorrow i will patch the pond and plant my caladiums. Hopefully a pretty easy day.


----------



## tismey (Mar 18, 2002)

Away for the weekend, and this is what I come back to?  I'm actually frightened to read back the pages that lead up to this bizzarre Jobs/Smamfa Fox hybrid nonsense.....

Good Paddy's day everyone? Those Jameson's promotions killed me....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 18, 2002)

Holiday in Boston!!!!
No work  -- Boston is the only place I know that celebrates a military defeat  (Bunker Hill Day).  I must be a cover for people to recover after getting plastered St patrics day lol.

I think I will use this time constructivelly to upgrade my web site ;-)


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Mar 18, 2002)

Ahhh I've got a few whole days with nothing to do. I think I'll go back to learning cocoa!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 18, 2002)

Excellent use of your time 'plex. Better than me playing EV Nova all day 
I wish Ambrosia would hurry up and send me my registration!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 18, 2002)

I need a macchicken and some fries!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm hungry too


----------



## Klink (Mar 18, 2002)

Herve, I believe she is sleeping in her TiBook.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 18, 2002)

Ooh no, she was with the bad girls yesterday singing I wanna hold(ing=English 4 Hervé) you on MRV.


----------



## Klink (Mar 18, 2002)

MTV
...hold you, all night long.
Touch me...


Like I mentioned. They are most likely not bad girls at all, but creatively made bad with the help of digital manipulation. If Sammy were more popular, she to would be manipulated.


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

one macchicken & fries for Herve and one for googolplex. enjoy guys.  

Tismey, you really should go back and read the thread that started the super intelligent exchange between Ulrik and I. It was a symphonix post about a dream he had. 

which made me realize i have never had a dream about the site or the people on it. at least none that i can remember. I find this very strange as i normally have fairly vivid dreams about things going on in my life. the only thing i can figure is that i must not end my day with many unresolved issues about stuff going on here. But one would think that since posting is normally the last thing i do before i go to bed, that it would just 'be on my mind' and seep into my dreams. What about everybody else, ever have a dream about macosx.com?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Excellent use of your time 'plex. Better than me playing EV Nova all day
> I wish Ambrosia would hurry up and send me my registration!  *



EV Nova! *gasp* where did you get it???


----------



## ksuther (Mar 18, 2002)

unlearnthetruth, there's all kinds of mirrors out there that have it right now. Just go look 
I got it off a link from the macosx.com irc server... I'm on this mission that I can't manage to complete. You have to explore like the whole galaxy or something


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 18, 2002)

I haven't given you the link 2 that new recordfab in Germany. But I have given you all the information. They are 30% cheaper and makes more quality products. They have translated all the German in dutch and I have tried to translate it in English. BTW chip means in dutch only potatochip and transistorchip. Not a piece of wood(splinter) or a piece of saucisses(schel).
Hänchen!
Freude Am Fahren!
(Here is also the cpufab from amd and the fab of toshiba.)
Apple has his fabs by the Englishspeaking people in Europe.


----------



## Klink (Mar 18, 2002)

Joy in driving.
Of coarse. Point well taken Herve. Now to take my lazy bum to work.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 18, 2002)

wow - i've been playing Nova since ksuther's post telling me where to get it. Apparently it's dark out now... wow.... where'd the day go!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 18, 2002)

I found a door at Uni today with a sign up saying "Informatics" I was halfway tempted to go in and see if anyone there spoke Hervian.

Actually, I've been having the weirdest dreams lately ... I feel like I'm being rebuilt from the inside.  Last night I dreamt an entire episode of the simpsons: Bart discovers he can hypnotise Milhouse, Homer triggers a global financial crisis and Lisa fixes everything. In the meantime, Homer discovers an Australian action-movie series and goes gaga over it. My dream then slipped into this ludicrous action movie... a gang of senior citizens had set up an illegal bingo hall, and Max (a cross between Rupert Murdoch and Clint Eastwood) went after them dirty-harry-style. Result, car chases which jump to ludicrous altitudes, then a kung foo scene with a whole lot of old people with walking sticks and frames.

I woke up grinning like an idiot. It was the weirdest dream I've had in years.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 18, 2002)

that wasn't weird.... believe me...

you don't wanna go and see what i see.... 

most of it is so funny, you'd probably die laughing, but some of it is so off the wall it's not funny... some of it's even quite sick...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 18, 2002)

Has anyone ever had a dream and then later on you remember it and for a second think that it actually happened. I had that once and commented about the event in my dream to someone and they didn't know what the heck I was talking about, then I realized that what I said was refering to a dream that they were in and it wasn't real... It was strange.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 18, 2002)

in actuality... i see the future in my dreams... *I AM NOT KIDDING... YOU MIGHT THINK I AM... BUT SERIOUSLY I AM NOT!*

for example...

A few weeks ago, I had a dream about my day in school... pretty boring right? Well... that day I had the dream, I actually repeated in real life. During science class, which is where some of my other classmates have some pretty f'd up conversations, I experienced deja vu! I turned around to my friend and said "Holy **** dude, I had this as a dream last night." First thing, he thought I was crazy and he went on back to work... then later on, he started to believe me when i told him what would happen in 7th period...

maybe i'm just a crazy nut and should be institutionalized with herve... but noone's done that yet... 



and Admin... i censored myself in the above post as I will support you in keeping the boards clean...


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

ah,  lucid dreaming - one of my favorite subjects. that and dreams as psychic phenomenon. these are some juicy subjects. 

googolplex - the phenomenon you describe (lucid dreaming) is quite common. as are hallucinations during the brief time before we fall asleep and when we wake up. so when we wake up from a very vivid lucid dream it is natural to still be acting upon it in our half awake state. particularly if the dream had any deep meaning or emotional content in it. I really like to lucid dream and have been somewhat perplexed that i haven't been doing much of it.

symphonix - one theory of dreams is that we are trying to work thru unresolved issues thru symbolic language that appeals to us on some level. Considering all the chaos and lack of control over your environment lately, it is not surprising that you have these "weird" dreams. one thing we can do is learn to take control in our dreams, thereby giving us the sense that we can master the chaos. the good feeling from this often transfers over to real life and we actually are able to face the chaos of every day in a more relaxed manner.

BB - please seek professional help immediately 

JUST KIDDING !!  I believe that we can tap into the energies around us and become aware of potential events in our lives. The dream state is a natural and logical state for this to occur in. I once had a friend who saved her own life by using the info from the night before's dream. But to so she had to act differently than she did in the dream because in the dream the attacker killed her. I used to get deja vu dreams when i was about your age. I think there is something about the physiological changes along with emotional turbulence that promotes it.  My guess is that you have an opportunity to tap into your intuitive powers or else lose them for fear that they would make you different.

btw - i could not reply to your email, it wouldn't accept your address. 

boy, this is the first night in a long time that i have worked in the yard and done some digging and still had the energy to do some good posting. I feel good tonite. I think i'll have an imaginary tequila on the rocks to celebrate. Tismey, if you would, please.


----------



## Klink (Mar 19, 2002)

I have a recurring dream and can't seem to interpret it to my satisfaction. I welcome all interpretations.

And is as follows...

My sequence usually starts in a dark cellar smelling of dank musk. I see no stairs in which to leave but only one small window. The window is drapend with dark blue curtains with slivers of amber trim. I'm quite draw to it. It appears to pulse and distort as the effect of heated air rising off a hot asphalt road of a desert scene. I reluctantly inch my way toward it and feel my heart begin to beat. I'm frightened, but still it draws me. I come to the window and sheepishly move one side of the curtain to expose the outside scene. I see a cow feeding on a green meadow. A black crow is perched in a tree with it's head turned towards me scratching it's wing with its foot. I feel that it knows me somehow. I notice in the distance, a tiny leprechaun scuttling with his pot of gold spilling coins as he fades away into the horizon. And lastly a mauve reptile slithering between two perfectly round rocks.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

well the best place to start with dream interpretation is with the person who has the dream. so klink, how do you interpret this? we will keep in mind that you realize that you aren't getting all of it, but give us the gist of what you get from it so far.

the only 'obvious' symbolism in it for me is the sense of feeling trapped in an uncomfortable place with a bit of anxiety that what lies outside might be worse.


----------



## Klink (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes this much I gather as well but it's the contents of the outside window that's so puzzling. I can only guess at them because I see no direct or indirect connections to personal events or objects in my life. If I go solely on object interpretation using somewhat standard relationships I'm still confused.

-The crow is particularly puzzling. The feeling that it knows me is disturbing. Perhaps this is all this is, a manifestation of a persecution complex.
-The cow...tranquil comes to mind but I don't see the connections.
-The reptile slithering between 2 perfectly round rocks seems symbolic of demasculation. Yet I feel quite 'manly'. Latent homosexuality, I would not consider to be suppressed desires.
The leprechaun... perhaps a feeling of my justly riches being further pulled away from me.

But I would be more interested in what you or anyone else would think of these symbols. Please continue.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

ok,  it is easier to clarify than to conjecture. 

just guessing, armed with some of what i know about you. but the cow and the tranquility would seem to have to do with leaving the City, which is often symbolized as dark and cramped yet somehow safe because it is known. It offers protection against nature which can both beautiful and brutal - especially dangerous to someone who doesn't really know nature's ways. 

the crow might be the trickster crow - knowing what you need and knowing you must be deceived into taking action. the crow can represent the bringer of great knowledge and the robber of security. He is bigger than other birds and is not afraid to play rough but will ultimately befriend those who befriend him.  likewise the leprachaun is a trickster only one who can never be trusted, only tempting for his own gain. he will eventually take back everything he gave if you play his game and you will be left with nothing more than you started with at best. apparently his temptation for you is money.

the reptile thru the rocks - seems sexual enough, but not homosexual. more like frustrated sexual. the perfect round breasts are cold and hard and unaffectionate - perhaps even artificial with their 'perfection'. you see the only way to get near and enjoy them is to slither your way into a position where they are accessible. of course the reptile is cold blooded so the relationship is not emotional from either side, but purely physical and convenient. The relationship is a natural one, neither good nor bad by itself. More important would be how you feel about this relationship. is it enough or is it lacking? is it your pattern or the most reccent situation?

ok, that's my shot at adding stuff. i could be way off but my last bit of advice about how you feel about the interpretations stands. If you feel uncomfortable with any of your own version, then ask yourself if this is something you have trouble facing up to? If you have trouble with any of my version, toss it out the window because it probably is more me than you.

whoa, look at the time. i think it is time for me to go try having a cool dream or 2


----------



## dlookus (Mar 19, 2002)

Klink,
Having been in a similar situation, I think you want to leave your job. Maybe you have the feeling that the honeymoon is over, and perhaps you're missing opportunities by staying where you are.
I know how overwhelming the idea of being jobless in NYC is. I struggled with the idea of quitting long before I was canned.


So i had this really weird dream once. I don't remember all of it, but there was one part where I was in a bar (I'm not a drinker so this was unusal.) The bar was a very dark place full of Asian gangster types. Anyway, at one point in my dream a very young asian man pulls a gun on me and shoots.

I was discussing this dream with my roommote over lunch (this was in college.) On our way out of the dining hall, a young Chinese boy comes up to me with a paper gun and goes "BANG!". I have had deja vu before, but I think this is one of the absolute weirdest things that has ever happened to me. I considered the possibility that my roommate put the kid up to it, but I'm positive he didn't.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

This dream that I had actually scared me quite a bit, because I had to force myself to beleive that it never happened. I had myself convinced that this dream was reality. I think I scared the person I was talking to about it too. Because I was talking like it was real and they, obviously, had no idea about what I was saying.


----------



## Klink (Mar 19, 2002)

hehehe
Where is my jester's hat? I must put it on.


----------



## dlookus (Mar 19, 2002)

It's right there on you're clown head. Which is on a spring, on an old mac.
Maybe you've been messing with us, but I stand by my statement.


----------



## Klink (Mar 19, 2002)

Though my dream was fictitious, it was created with my own mind, hence hold some truths and relevance. I too like to interpret dreams and could not pass on such an opportunity. Specially for friends that enjoy the art.

I could not disagree with any of your convictions dlookus. Neither could I of yours Ed. The only thing I would add is, my past relationships with women have always been very affectionate except for one in which it was precalculated to be one of convenience for both parties. I've learned an interesting lesson with that particular relationship... Lust does not survive without love.

I hope you don't construe my intentions to be deceitful or in malice. I only wanted to make you talk.


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

he he

well, you picked a good night for it. for some reason i was 'up' last nite. Perhaps it is having reached the final stage of my digging that energized me. 

you beat me to pointing out that your made up dream is potentially as revealing (if not more so) than a real one. 

It is true that lust does not survive without love, but it can be fun while it lasts  I would never discourage a good ol' lusty relationship as long as nobody is getting set up to get hurt too bad. There is a big difference in my mind between taking advantage of somebody's body and taking advantage of their emotions.

googolplex - you have seen an example of just how powerful our minds can be and how inner experience can be just as 'real' as physical experience. It is good that you have been a little shaken by it. this is how we learn to seperate our realities a little better. don't let it worry you and don't expect it to never happen again. Just listen to what the dream was telling you as very vivid dreams often carry important messages for us.

so i remembered the last part of the dream i was having when i woke up today - at least partly because i made the conscious effort to before i went to sleep i guess. I was on my computer and downloading a page with the latest info on some m$ product (very scary ) and the title of the page was "Bug fixes". The page loaded and just kept endlessly loading while scrolling itself at a very rapid rate


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

I hope the blue screen of death didn't wake you up. Did you have one of those falling dreams at the end.... where you shake on your bed and you think that you fell onto it .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 19, 2002)

It's been a while since I've set foot in this fine establishment.  

Tismey my good man, gimme a Guiness (lets try it before we badmouth it ) please 




> The page loaded and
> just kept endlessly loading while scrolling itself at a very rapid rate



Ed dont u need a permit for that ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *btw - i could not reply to your email, it wouldn't accept your address.*



were you talking to me... just wondering... it wouldn't let me PM you...


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

yes BB, i was talking to you.

I'll look into cleaning up my pm's.

Tolya - i don't know about a permit, but it was scary to think that i would have wanted info on a m$ product. but then maybe i was looking for data to support some stance against their products from a tech point of view. 

googolplex - no blue screen of death, just endless scrolling of words that went by so fast i couldn't read them. and they were in the same color as the border of this site. not so much falling as trying to push myself away from the screen and tosing and turning as i awoke 

btw googol, i saw this new calculator i thought you ought to check out. it sounds pricey, but perhaps you should at least see the Googolator


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

was LTM banned? just wondering since he mentioned his name in the Announcement...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

ed, looks interesting, but yes pricey


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

i was afraid he was, but i just noticed he is currently browsing this forum so he must still be here.  I am glad he is still with us. I have come to enjoy my conversations with him lately. I will publicly state that i know that if you treat him like a nice guy, he will respond as a nice guy. (like most of us )


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

Is Nummi still around?


----------



## edX (Mar 19, 2002)

Jerry (nummi) was last seen posting at about 7:30 this morning (my time) so i assume he is still around as well. Frankly, i have to ask, when was the last time either of these guys went out of their way to cause trouble for anybody else? other than their personal silliness in 'their threads', i think they have been good guys lately. 

and don't count the cuss thread because all who play there are equally guilty from what i have seen.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 19, 2002)

No they've been alright recently, except for in the threads that they seem to use instead of instant messaging or this cool thing called a phone


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 19, 2002)

Ed I own Microcr@p  (aka microsoft )
of course most of mine is free from my work since we have a site license 

The only thing that I actually bought is win98 with virtual PC (prior to my employment) and PocketPC OS 2002 for my iPaq 



Admiral


----------



## symphonix (Mar 19, 2002)

Weird... I keep having lucid and prophetic dreams all the time, but usually they're completely forgotten by the time I wake up. Now I'm remembering my dreams each and every day.
And, oddly enough, that same evening after posting that Simpson-episode dream I went to visit a friend, and on the TV was the Simpsons (which I haven't watched in a while) - the episode where they went to Australia. It was a minor deja-vu, and I've been known to have much weirder ones.
I remember once dreaming an entire day of school back when I was a kid, each and every subject, every conversation and every topic covered was exactly the way it turned out. That was mega-spooky!  
The one I used to have in high-school that kept recurring was cool. I was an astronaut, and I had landed on this planet full of busy little aliens, but none of them could see me. It was like they saw the space-ship, they saw me, but it just didn't register and they scurried on about their business.

Anyhow, I'm kind of hoping last nights turns out to be prophetic. I was in a tropical rainforest with a really cute girl, with little shells in her hair, and we were collecting food ... Hmmm, sweet.

There's some fodder to keep Ed typing out ten-page analyses! 

Anyway, I'll have a milkshake, thanks.

Oh, and horror-of-horrors, I am actually considering getting MS Office. It seems that to try and fight MS-brainwashing around here is a losing battle, and I'm going to need to do all sorts of MS-specific projects this semester.


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 19, 2002)

Holy, moly!  That tree is eating the house!  AAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggh!!!!!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally said by my friend Ed_
> *Frankly, i have to ask, when was the last time either of these guys went out of their way to cause trouble for anybody else? other than their personal silliness in 'their threads', i think they have been good guys lately. *



I wasn't around that day to see the actual order of events, but it looks like Rick (LTM) decided that he wanted to exercise his _free speech rights_ out side of one of their own threads and Admin was watching. As BB noted in another thread, his signature under his avatar pretty much summed it up.

Also, remember that the last time Jerry (Nummi) was kicked off, he still showed up as _browsing_ the forum, but he just couldn't post. Rick's posts were removed completely back then. As I recall Jerry was here before Rick originally, and other than being pushy about _having_ to use Photoshop 6 for a thread in the design section, he wasn't all that bad. Rick being here was really why both of them got in trouble.


----------



## edX (Mar 20, 2002)

sorry, no big replies tonight. i'm tired. i don't even want to sit in the la-z-boy. i want my bed!!

REASON: I FINISHED DIGGING THE HOLE FOR THE POND !!!  

Here, have a look


----------



## themacko (Mar 20, 2002)

sweet, you gonna put some fish in that pond?


----------



## Klink (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice accomplishment Ed. Must feel good to get that monkey off your back.


----------



## tismey (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, problem is that it's now swinging from the lampshade and throwing handfuls of beer nuts at people. I'd've thought you'd have known better than to bring your monkey with you Ed, even though you have finished digging your pond.

Now, where did I put that net...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice hole Ed. You're a tribute to your race.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Ed, dude, you ought to do something about those fences! they look bad   -- lemme come over with some paint


----------



## Klink (Mar 20, 2002)

Please don't touch my monkey tismey.

Have a bit of the minge instead.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Oh, and horror-of-horrors, I am actually considering getting MS Office. *



I've tried Office v.X... it is quite good... along with the XBOX, it's probably the only thing from Microsoft that I would actually recommend...

NEVER would I recommend Office 2002 (XP) for Windows... it SUCKED!

and ed... did you use iPhoto to import that photo?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmm, I just finished the Polaris story line in EV Nova. I must say, it say fun at first, but then got very boring. You kinda just end up being some amazing telepath that can do whatever you want, and the game ends...
I know there are 5 more story lines, but I liked the ability to play a pilot out much further than I was able to this time. Oh well 

BlingBling: XBox's are evil.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

XBOX IS NOT EVIL! PEECEES ARE!


----------



## edX (Mar 20, 2002)

yes, fish are planned to go in the pond, but only Goldfish. maybe a beta as well. nothing expensive. we have too many cats, racoons and skunks that regularly patrol our yard to invest any real money in fancy koi or anything.

It does feel great to have that monkey off my back. and right now i don't care if he is causing all that other trouble. He can hang from the ceiling and throw all the beer nuts he wants (of course, how many of you beer nuts are small enough he can lift in the first place? )

Tolya - you are so east coast man  Those are 100% natural redwood fences and they are 'The Look' in Calif. !! I wouldn't paint them for anything. That would be ugly!! Believe me, everybody's fences in my neighborhood look like this. 

BB - no iphoto involved. just the classic app that came with my camera and a little color/contrast adjustment with graphic convertor. It's funny, i have iphoto (downloaded it in the first few hours it was available), but i haven't even opened it yet. I figure it will make more sense when i get a camera it supports. some of the stories that people ha about pics changing names and even disappearing while they were figuring it out has me cautious of playing with it. 

symphonix - forget your simpsons dreams. I want to have one like your island girl dream. It has been far too long since i had one of those


----------



## dlookus (Mar 20, 2002)

> yes, fish are planned to go in the pond, but only Goldfish. maybe a beta as well. nothing expensive. we have too many cats, racoons and skunks that regularly patrol our yard to invest any real money in fancy koi or anything.



Ed,
My father is a science teacher and was able to get koi very cheap from Ward's Scientific supply. You may want to look into that. I think they're only expensive if you get them large. It takes quite a while for them to get that big, and they do get THAT BIG.
Thought it might interest you. Being a man of science and all.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 20, 2002)

lol
Ed, if thats the style over there....well so be it  -- who am I to argue with west coast style ?  lol 
can you take a photo (a more complete one) of teh fence with maybe some surroundings to gimme a better idea ?


ok -- DING DING DING!!!!
May I have your attention please! 
I am renovating my web site, and I am posting a link to OSX.com and herve's bar & grill.  Anyone have any objections if I use a few avatars ?

if u dont want me to use your avatar just holler 

Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

you have my 100% permission to use my avatar! i would be very proud if you did anyways!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 20, 2002)

Go ahead. I doubt the fame will go to my head completely.

Now, get me that damn milkshake. Celebrities like I do not like to be kept waiting, people.


----------



## vic (Mar 20, 2002)

mines rated R... for ridicoulous... DOH!


----------



## vic (Mar 20, 2002)

EV NOVA is the best game EV NOVA ownes every other game out there! - beer please, a light blue


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 20, 2002)

due to the new changes at the Apple store, i have reconfigured my order!

Now includes 10 GB iPod w/Laser Engraving and a 23" cinema display

I'm up to $300 per month for 2 years!


----------



## scruffy (Mar 20, 2002)

$300 a month for two years!  Wow, and I feel all extravagant for springing for the $30 courier delivery for my last order of records.  Which arrived this morning, and rock.  It's very exciting, it will be hard to settle down to right my term paper tonight, I want to jump up and spin records.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi there.  I've never posted to this thread before, so I hope you'll forgive me if I break some sort of "thread-iquette".

I'd like a large pint (as if pints are different sizes  ) of something cold and beer-y, please.

What is up with the $300 a month order at the Apple Store?  I browsed back about ten pages, but I don't want to spend all night reading, so I might not have seen the original reference.

How are the temperatures in SF now?  Will the sun heat the pond up so much that the poor little fish boil?  I'm in Tucson, so this kind of thing isn't as strange as it sounds.  Or maybe it is, I dunno.

You're welcome to use my avatar -- I originally got it off the 'net, anyway.

And who let that monkey in here??


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 20, 2002)

welcome to Hervé's nkuvu.

I'm sure you'll soon be welcomed in by the regulars, Ed, Tismey, Admiral, and of course Hervé to name a few.

Tismey's who you'll want to see about that pint, unless he's not bartending anymore, I haven't been paying attention.

Admiral is who you'll go to if you don't like the music 

And Ed..... well...... Ed's gardening....

Enjoy!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 20, 2002)

Somehow "pond" and "gardening" don't seem to be that closely related.  I could be wrong, it could be some SF regional thing.  You know, like the difference between a chip in the UK and a chip in the USA.

Hey, I just noticed that I'm a "Member" now, not just a "Junior Member".  Maybe not as dramatic as RacerX's 1000th post, but it's kinda neat for me.

I do have to say that I am profoundly amazed at the general attitude in these fora.  There are always exceptions, of course (do I need to name names?  I hope not).  But in general I have never seen a place that is so welcoming, and at the same time, full of useful knowledge.  There are even Windows users here (like yours truly, until my iMac ships  ) that don't get flamed!  Astounding...

So a toast to macosx.com:
May your users continue to be as nice as they are, unless they aren't nice, in which case may they become as nice as everyone else.

Can I get a round o' drinks for the Admin and moderators and everyone else who made this site what it is? (I say this with some trepidation -- how many people am I getting a round for...?  )


----------



## googolplex (Mar 20, 2002)

/me looks at the clock and decides that considering when he got up this morning and when he has to get up tomorrow, he should really go to bed!


----------



## RacerX (Mar 20, 2002)

> _said by nkuvu _
> *Hey, I just noticed that I'm a "Member" now, not just a "Junior Member".*



If you don't change it, sometime in the near future you'll join the ranks of the _Senior Members_ (which actually just makes you feel older in my opinion). Or you can now do what many have done and replace your member status with an additional signature if you want.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 20, 2002)

How do I change it?  I looked in the User CP, but didn't see a spot for it.

Hmm...  I think it's kind of ominous that googolplex left right after my last post...


----------



## scott (Mar 21, 2002)

Ah hello. I'm back for my utterly off topic (cause I'm too lazy to scroll throught the two pages between every post of mine) post.

I'll have a beer please, barkeep, and an explanation on life, the universe, and everything.

Go on, then.




I feel that the meaning of life is to reprodice. Takers?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 21, 2002)

Dodging Lightning bolts in Final Fantasy X SUCKS. I keep getting to liek, 130 and then getting zapped...... dammmit........ anyway.....

meaning of life........ umm....... isn't it like 42? or 41 or something?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

Meaning of life? 42.  Or 101010 in binary.

I'll agree that the meaning of life is to reproduce.  Or at least practice.    But I think I'll pass on the "takers" bit.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

And ironically that was my "42th" post.

Nevermind that I contradicted myself therein...


----------



## scruffy (Mar 21, 2002)

Erm, the answer to the great question of Life the Universe and Everything is 42 alright.  We're just not sure what the question is.  Or rather, we're responsible for the fact that a bunch of hyperintelligent mice aren't sure.  Or something.

Perhaps it's time I just drank some whisky.  A small one please.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 21, 2002)

damn! i was on a streak too! 110ish i think, then my [smelly] roommate came in and threw off my count! craaaaaaap

anyway, EV NOVA is way to addicting.....

as for the meaning of life (again), aside from 42, I'd also say that it is to reproduce. that is, of course, what we're programmed to do.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 21, 2002)

BOOYAA 200!!!!!! i win!!!!! woohooooo!!!!!! well...... thaht excitement faded fast.....


----------



## scott (Mar 21, 2002)

The answer to the question of life, the universe and everyting is indeed 42, and the question was to the tune of 6x8, but the meaning of life? - It's beyond the Douglas Adams answer


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

well, since Tismey is busy chasing monkeys around, i'll get your pint nkuvu. hope you enjoy it. of course if you would stop bringing one in with you (your sig ) then Tismey might have the time to serve you  btw - welcome to Herve's !!

Weather has been wonderful in SF area recently but they say more rain is on its way. I hope it is mild. No worry about my fish boiling or freezing - i live in an area of the coast that never gets too hot and never hits freezing. of course the median temp is in in hte high 60's but i find that more comfortable than extreme hot anyway. I would call what i am doing 'landscaping'. it involves some gardening, some digging, some building, some throwing things, etc. after the pond goes in the ground, then i start working on laying the cobblestones for the patio. that should be in about a week and a half if weather permits.

symphonix - here's your milkshake. sorry it took so long, but you of all people should know how distracting monkeys can be. 

BB - i do hope you are kidding about the $300. I am going to cease to feel sorry for you if you are spending that much.  I am pretty sure you could have a great mac for less than $100 a month over 2 years.

dlookus - thanks for the fish tip. if i can get goldfish to stay alive for awhile, maybe i will try the baby koi. I would prefer they don't get huge right away anyway.

Tolya - like i keep telling you i will have pics of the yard before and now up this weekend. you will get a somewhat panoramic view of my backyard and the fences. 

Scruffy - here's your whiskey. I thought you had cats to deal with those mice.   Good Luck with the term paper.

Scott - my life has a different meaning than yours so i can't help you with your question. But if i ever figure out the meaning of my life, i will let you know. i do know 42 isn't it. 42 came and went and i am still searching for the answer.


----------



## tismey (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about that, was anyone waiting to be served? That damn monkey was more trouble than alexandert after a half of shandy...

My question. Why would anyone WANT a 23" cinema display, or a 10GB iPod? All far too excessive if you ask me... (yup, that's right. I'm jealous....)


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm, I am envious, but I hope he's kidding. For that kinda money, you could get yourself a HOUSE! or a new CAR! or a nice sports-tourer-motorbike with every bell and whistle ever invented. or set up your own recording-studio in a spare room. or go around the world for a year.

And thanks for the shake, Ed, I really needed that.


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

symphonix - are you sure you weren't raised in the bush? i doubt there are many places where you can buy a house for $7200. i can say that i don't think you could find one in the US for anywhere near that. but the car idea is smart - especially for a guy who is 15. If BB were to spend that much money on a computer and accessories, he will not be able to afford gas for his parents' car, much less a car of his own 

he will have to see the world from his desk. 

so, i just got thru having to run Diskwarrior to bring my desktop folders back. first i had a crash like i have never seen while trying to play Giants for the 1st time. then i had a kernal panic installing the itunes update. then when i launched itunes to see if it still worked, i lost every file and folder on the desktop (which is a lot for me). Diskwarrior had a list of red type for repairs that ran off the screen. but all is well now. 

never underestimate the advantage of paying for a good diagnostic and repair program.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2002)

Ed: I was thinking in terms of the repayments. $300 is a helluva lot, and I'm sure you could make a mortgage on payments like that. To be honest, I'm not sure how the housing prices are in the US, but still ...

But, yes, a car is probably a good thing to aim for.

So, BB, what do you need with all that power and screen real-estate? What do you actually use your computer for?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey guys, iTunes 2.0.4 is out! Now to see if it hogs less than 18-25% of the processor! 

The new display is very cool also


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 21, 2002)

crazy crazy day, and I still have not had my morning caffeine!

on the bright side I met the president of the university...what d'ya think ? 

tismey! Ein Kaffee fuer den DJ bitte 

Admiral


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey guys, good news! iTunes 2.0.4 now only takes up about 10% of the CPU! Much better than before! By the time they get to 2.1 or whatever, it might not be a CPU sucker. Fun times


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

ok, for all who have had to put up with my "gardening" reports, here are some pics of the backyard before i started work and progress up to yesterday. click here to see the before pics. then click on 'Yard Now' to see the fuits of my labors. (well, the fruit trees aren't don't really have any fruit on them yet but there is a pear, an apple, two lemons and an orange tree in the yard ) 

if you look closely, you will see that all the old plants are still there, just in different spots. 

my big project for today is just to fill the pond with water and see if my hole patch worked. 

there is still plenty of work yet to be done, but at least i am done digging my way to China


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

So did you line the hole with something so the water stays put?


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

wow, your quite the agricultural man... i like your site, but please, get some higher quality picures... i hope the pool turns out nicely, you can put me in there as a fish for decoration  i'll scare away any predators that come lurking at night


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So did you line the hole with something so the water stays put? *



he has a separate metalic i think pool that wil keep the water in....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

nkuvu... the order now stands at this...

Dual GHz PowerMac G4
1 GB RAM
SuperDrive
80 GB Hard Drive
AirPort Card

23" HD Cinema Display
Pro Speakers
Airport Base Station
Sony DCR-PC9 MiniDV Camcorder
80 GB External FireWire Hard Drive
Formac Studio
10 GB iPod with Custom Laser Engraving
Canon PowerShot S110 Digital Camera

$10,428.00 / $485.91 Per Month for 2 Years


Ed... I get to drive LEGALLY next February, and I get out of High School in 3 YEARS, so I definitely have time to get a car...

How do I pay for all this? Thank god for the high-paying web design job I have...

Why do I need it all? I'm a DV fanatic... I bought this Dell to do DV video, but found out IT SUCKED AT IT! Graphics suck, processor sucks, no real way to output the video...

Why buy such an expensive system? It's gonna have to last me almost 6 years (or at least through 2 or 3 years of college)

Anything else i should answer?


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT! man i wish i had a high paying web design job! i'm F**ing creating an dynamic php an mysql database store front for my company and i get 8 bucks /h! it's f***king ridiculous! i should get at leas 10 grand for the whole job!


----------



## scruffy (Mar 21, 2002)

The way I understand it, a desktop computer with a airport card can act as a base station itself - you only need the base station if your only comp is a laptop that is not connected to wired ethernet.

Also, does the HD really need to be external?  Cause if not, you could just get a second internal HD from any old computer store, probably cost you less than half the price.

Ah well, you have the money, I guess...  In high school - that's sick   I am a month or two from finishing university and have to find an apartment and stuff soon, and don't even have that many canadian dollars


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

WOW! Vic your getting totally screwed. You should be getting more than 10,000. Probably 20,000.

P.S. I think it's hilarious how you only censored yourself in half of your post. You may want to fix that.

BB,
I think there are better ways to spend your dough for DV. I'll get into it later.


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

i like to keep things moderate, so i think some censoring is necessary, but too much is not good, we want to keep a healthy ballace of profanity here.


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2002)

well vic is close. it's not metallic. you might have noticed that big ugly fiberglass thing sitting by the hole in the full yard shots. It is an old hot tub that i trimmed down and i will be dropping it in the hole. Should have a pic of that by next week. It should be sturdy enough to last longer than i do. 

as for the quality of my cheap little cool-icam, if anybody wants to send me a good quality digital camera, be my guest.  other wise this thing is all i have. there is no way i would even want to afford film shots of stuff like this. Hey, i wish more people just posted any kind of pics that showed a little bit more about them and how they live.  

as for profanity and this thread. I am just a thread starter but i would hope that Admin shows at least a little leneancy towards this thread. I think it is inappropriate to cuss at each other at any time in here. But the idea of this thread is that it is someplace you visit after work - a little more casual than most of the site. so let's just use some of that good old common sense (i will have to find mine) and keep it real, not just cussing for cussing sakes or to see how far we can push the limits. 

MacD - if you have anything to add or subtract from this, please go up to the dj booth and use our local public address system to let us all know asap. I don't think anyone here wants to hurt the site or each other.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

> scruffy said:
> The way I understand it, a desktop computer with a airport card can act as a base station itself - you only need the base station if your only comp is a laptop that is not connected to wired ethernet.



I found out recently that the base station ability is limited.    For example, my roommate has a CRT iMac with an AirPort card.  I currently have a Win2K box (and a flat-panel iMac on order) so we can share the Internet connection.  (Current setup is a wired network, which my roommie hates (doesn't want the dogs to chew on the wires (go figure (I tend to agree (sorry for the multiply nested parens -- too much Scheme programming  ))))).  Well, take turns, since it is after all a dial-up connection.  But once I have the iMac we will not be able to share the 'net connection.  Why?  Because OS X doesn't support full base station functions.  We'll be able to transfer files, but that's about it.

*sigh*  Anyone ever run a computer without a 'net connection?  It feels (to me) like a waste of a perfectly good computer...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

> Hey, i wish more people just posted any kind of pics that showed a little bit more about them and how they live.


This can be done, but it might not be pretty...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

Keep forgettin stuff.... 

The f.a.q. says we can change our status:


> If the administrator has enabled custom status titles, then you can specify the text you want to display by editing your profile and entering the text you want in the Custom User Text field.


I searched all over in the user cp -- no go.  Am I missing something obvious?

Hmm.  I should probably post this to another thread.  Unless I ask for another beer, right?

Serve me up!


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

i know, back in the days when my cable was supported by that now bankrupt california comapany it used to drop connection fro a day or so, and itt felt like i was on an island, even with a full busy day when i never got the chance to use the computer it made me keep thinking about how cut off from the world i was! yes, people internet addiction is real, its here, and we must fight hard to stop it!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

A few years ago I moved, and the phone company had some problems connecting my phone line.  I spent *two weeks* without an Internet connection.  I thought I was gonna die...


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

holy crap man! did you say 10 hair maryis and 3 sweet jesus's? they help sometimes!


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

Bitter Lemon please!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 21, 2002)

Ed, mabey I will make the world's first video autobiography? And put it on my iDisk, for all of MacOSX.com to enjoy?


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

if your that narcisistic, sure! why not!


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

PAGE 100! WOOOHOOOO! Post 299. I think i'm gonna post again just to feel good


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey cool, that last post happened to be post 1500! HAHAHA BlingBling! 
POST 300! Wheeeee 
Sorry, couldn't resist. BB, that's a friggin amazing system


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *i'm F**ing creating an dynamic php an mysql database store front for my company and i get 8 bucks /h!*



weird... all i do is site updates and i get paid only $5.84 per hour... i only work 60 hours a month... so i get $350 plus whatever my paper route provides me every month....

scruffy... i got the base station because my dad has two laptops (one he bought and one his company bought) and we'd like to be able to roam the house with them...

i also want the external hard drive for backup purposes... i've done things to computers that noone of my capabilities should ever do... i've also lost GIGS of files, graphics, databases, etc. all in a matter of seconds... the external would be great, but if installing an internal HD is just as easy to setup and configure, i'll probably go for that option...

dlookus... please explain how I can do DV editing a whole lot cheaper? i'd like to know (please don't give me PC as an option or take away my future HD SCREEN! )

ksuther... WE HIT 1500 WITHOUT ME NOTICING?! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'll catch #2000...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 21, 2002)

not bad bling 
I was offered a job to do web site maintanence while on vacation (before I started my univ. "carreer") but I rejected it  I wanted the whole summer to myself (and my then gf   )

web site maintanence can be a biatch if you dont have the time though


----------



## dlookus (Mar 21, 2002)

BB,
I'm not saying cheaper. I'm just saying you could make better investments in hardware. Expecting a computer to last 6 years when you're doing DV on it is asking a lot. Again, I don't have time to go into it, but I think you should really look into a professional (video not computer) monitor and a better DV Camera. I think you'd be a lot happier with a real setup. You will outgrow what you have if you get it all at the Apple store. Also look into Raid storage. OSX has software raid I think. Anyway I'm not THE person to talk to about this, but I know if you do some more research you'll get a lot more mileage out of what you buy.
But PLEASE by all means get your Dual 1Gigs and HD Cinema Display. I will be extemely jealous.


----------



## vic (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.carboncomputing.com/firewire.html#box


blink bling chck his out, it's canadian dollars... so it would be almost half price.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

i'm not expecting it to do much in college since i'll probably have NO TIME whatsoever, but really for the next 3-4 years is what i'm looking into.. i just want it to still be a good computer in 6 years...

i don't want to do major productions, just little things here and there.

the sony camera i have there seems to do exactly what i want.. it'll do for the trips i go to and the parties i'll go to

plus, it'll give me HUGE bragging rights at school... where most people would only fantasize about something like this...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 21, 2002)

BAH! THE PACKAGE IS ALMOST $16,000!!!!!!

sorry, but i'll go with my system... thanks anyways!



EDIT: i meant PACKAGE, not TOWER was $16000... sorry if you misunderstood me


----------



## ksuther (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, that's expensive. It makes a base iMac G4 look like chump change


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

But the iMac G4 is over  *US$4000* !  Jeeminy Christmas that seems expensive!  I didn't go price this out individually -- so it might be a great deal for what you get.

Anyone know if it's worth it?  At this point (still waiting for the iMac -- it's been two weeks already) I'm almost tempted to try to get the iMac from them (minus a buncha stuff -- I'm no videographer, so I definitely don't need most of that stuff).


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 21, 2002)

For anyone who is a real life drinker (and I'm not talking about beer here), I found an interesting web page. Bar Bug

It lets you select your on-hand ingredients, then provides recipes which you can make.  Woo hoo!

So I immediately thought of this place, since it is a _bar_, after all.


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

if it isn't one monkey, it's another. i took the tub/pond for a testdrive today - filled it with water to see if my hole seal had worked and found two other leaks. both should be easy to fix - a little goop and tightening the seal on the one and getting a pvc cap for the other but now the hole is filled with water from where i emptied the tub and we are supposed to get rain for 2-3 days. so even if i get it fixed the hole won't be dry enough to drop the pond in for several days at best.

good news is that my first patch worked perfectly - not even a drippy drop coming thru!!

i'm glad to see some people trying to help Bling get his payments down a little. who knows, once he gets old enough to drive he might want to try dating and having some extra money will help that process an awful lot!!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hmmmmmm, goop. 

Ed has a good point, BB. If you have a girlfiend, she'll cost you about 101% of your income to keep. But if it were me, I'd just be getting a DAMN good camera, and a basic editing system that offers high quality output. a 23-inch display is not going to make your end-product look too-much better, but spending that on a high-quality camera will make all the difference.

In fact, I'd even consider just starting out with the camera and equipment and a way to store all your original takes cheaply and at full quality, then move onto the editing later.


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

actually 'Marine Goop' (brand name, i swear !!)

symphonix - your economics are much better this time. that is a good estimation of the cost of maintaining a GF. However the cost of acquiring one is about 125 -150% of your income. plus 25% of your sanity ! 

BB - why not think in terms of spending the minimum amount to do a decnet job for what you want now and not using all your money up? Instead just plan to upgrade as your position in life changes. Otherwise 2 years from now you will want to spend that same amount of money just to move up a notch.  I guess it depends on what you plan to study in college. You don't want to be using a 3-4 yo mac for doing serious CS or graphics work. think for a second. you would then be like Herve - wanting the current cool stuff but hacking it out on your old mac that was great the day you bought it. Sometimes good is better than great. 

oh well, just a thought.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 22, 2002)

Bling it depends on where you go to school 
if you  go to a party school you will have all the time in the world  -- if you go to a serious school you will end up like me  -- absolutelly no time, except for summers 


aaahhh next year... I aget my degree! -- and I will be freely unleashed to roam the earth 
(ed I am seeing things again, any medicine to help me out ? I am in day dream mode )



Admiral


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

somebody make Tolya some strong coffee right away. He is once more delirious. He knows i am not a Dr. and don't prescribe meds. 

well, i am using all my 'weather permitting' clauses because it has poured rain all day and is expected to continue thru most of the weekend. The water in the hole is getting fuller, not emptier. But at least i got to the hardware store today and got the parts to seal it off with. 

at least my plants will like all this water. 

So i finally watched Enterprise this week. nice show. good job of making it seem like it could have been before the original.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, Enterprise is a nice show. Once I got past the fact that they were rewriting history (Humans don't contact Klingons for another 50 years, and Humans gave Klingons warp technology), it became a cool show. Just think, the show in taking place in 2151, so within the next 7 years they are going to be at war with the Romulans (which has to end before 2161, the founding of the United Federation of Planets). Should be fun if they stick to the original history from here on out.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 23, 2002)

I made my own coffee 
Tismey seems to be abscent...(cant find good barmen these days )....
well the weekend IS  HERE!  --- how nice 
I had a woman who was a total mess cause she was afraid her presentation would have something wrong (in terms of equipment failing and not being able to set up -- not a tech person at all) and she was willing to pay double my daily wage for 3-4 hours of my time today to jsut keep an eye out and be there IF something goes wrong  ---

I declined and claimed family vacation ;-) --- there is NOTHING like taking your time to get outta bed and jsut relaxing on the weekend 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

you guys have great advice...

"once he gets old enough to drive he might want to try dating and having some extra money will help that process an awful lot!!"

well, i don't like the girls up here... alot of them are pretty stuck up and don't go for guys like me. my ex girlfriend from where i used to live is the one I truely like and she's actually waiting for me to move back... which i was going to do until my dad's company said "NO! YOU GO TO ILLINOIS!". She's a sophomore and i'm a freshman, but we were together almost a full year (would have been longer if i hadn't moved)

"But if it were me, I'd just be getting a DAMN good camera, and a basic editing system that offers high quality output."

would an iMac G4 @ 800 MHz work or should I step up to a PowerMac G4 @ 933 MHz... anyways, the only other camera Apple sells that is in the range of "Affordable" that's better is this Canon one... http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=T2625LL/A

"Bling it depends on where you go to school "
I'm hoping on the Academy of Art at San Francisco... they have a good graphics and video program i hear... (maybe we could catch up on some stuff ed!)

ME ending up like HERVE? I don't think I'll get that far...

anything else?

EDIT: after re-configuring my Apple order, it is $2,000 less... thanks guys for helping me out


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 23, 2002)

> ME ending up like HERVE? I don't think I'll get that far...



you never know....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

maybe when i'm 60 i'll start sounding like herve... but not until then... at least


----------



## tismey (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I made my own coffee
> Tismey seems to be abscent...(cant find good barmen these days ).... *



Nope, I'm very much here. The mark of a good barman, like a good waiter, is that you don't notice they're doing their job. They just are. I've actually been hanging around the boards but not really posting, cos I've been snowed under with work and I've just moved to a new ISP...

Ed... seeing as you're the green fingered expert, any suggestions for hard-to-kill houseplants that can brighten up my new flat and recycle some of this stale air?


----------



## vic (Mar 23, 2002)

get an extra fan for you mac, it works marvels on air, you will soon start noticing the aroma of fresh plastic tingling your senses...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 23, 2002)

Just outta curiosity, how often does OS X give you the auto-logout/login bug, and how often does it leave ghost processes hanging around?


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

Tismey, you have come to the right man with your question. I used to sell houseplants at one point in life. there is an interesting story that goes with that but for now i will just stick with info. This is going to take quite a few posts to accomplish since i decided this place could use a few plants around as well so i went and rounded up some pics of most of my recommendations. I will add that i like a home that feels like a jungle. I once had over 150 houseplants in an 8x12 room. i now have a huge Garden Window in our kitchen (the largest our salesman had ever contracted for).

perhaps the most hardy and easiest to find is pothos or devils ivy as it is sometimes called. It will live in almost any light and is very drought tolerant.


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

next would be the arrowhead plant. this one has the advantage of talking to you when it needs water (it gets droopy)


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

then comes the large family of philodendrons. There are so many varieties and all are very hardy.
here is the most common type


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

and here is a more ornamental variety of philodendron


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

a good hardy plant that gives the look of a palm is the draecena. again there are many varieties but most look something like this one. again these plants can go long periods of time between waterings.


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

one of my favorite varieties of draecena is the cornplant which will exist in low light quite well. however to keep the yellow stripe it needs at least a partial day's worth of direct light


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

one plant i particularly like as it comes in several variagated varieties that look almost elegant is the chinese evergreen


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

some of the hardest to kill plants are members of the succulent family. the snake plant or 'mother-in-law's tongue' is one such plant


----------



## RacerX (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, someone hand Ed a drink... he's gone post happy!


Note: would someone who is post happy be referred to as having gone _Postal_?


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

another is the pepperomia. but be sure to get a thick leaved with hard stalks type. the more fragile varieties require much more care.

other members of this family of succulents include the jade plant and euphorbias (nice phallic cactus looking plants that almost always impress women)

I will end with these for now, but if you have at least one window with a good  light source, i have about 4-5 others to add. of course these plants will require a little more attention as they dry out quicker in the direct light.

Hope this helps, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

give ED 1000 CC's of SOMETHING! RACER HAS DIAGNOSED CORRECTLY! HE HAS GONE POST HAPPY!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 23, 2002)

No, he's not post happy -- plant happy.

I understand -- I get this way when someone asks about computers...


----------



## RacerX (Mar 23, 2002)

So, nkuvu, what kind of computers do you have/like/are interested in?

(to quickly move the subject off plants   )


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

nkuvu is much more on the money than youse guys. i would glady have put all those on one post if this forum software would allow more than one attachment per post. i hate having to do multiple posts like that. not only is it a pain for me to do and for you to read thru, but it isn't very pretty either. 

and yes, i do love plants. having living things around just makes me feel better inside. 

oh and i wanted to say that getting BB to trim $2000 off his order was quite an accomplishment gang. Good job to all involved


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, there's this really cool computer that I have my eye on right now.  G4 800 MHz processor, 1GB of RAM, 60GB hard drive, AirPort card, 15" LCD screen.... (drool).

Yes, I know, I could have all this and more (like a 23" cinema display) if I was willing to shell out the bucks.  But I'm not willing.  I'll just wait here, agonizing over when my iMac will get here... (Yes, it's already ordered, like I've said in a bazillion other threads).

There's a guy I work with who thinks I am insane for buying a Mac -- I'm a software engineer, and he thinks that I should go for a _real_ computer.  You know, the crashing kind?    Anyway, his suggestion was for me to buy a laptop.  A Sony Vaio, if I recall correctly.  Which made me think -- do I want a laptop computer?  Not a Sony, of course.  (Slight digression: I read a review where someone said that having the Vaio in their lap reminded them of having an airplane on their lap.  I take that to mean that the fan is a little loud  ).  So I thought about getting a laptop, but my roommate, who knows how much I use my computer, thought that a laptop wouldn't be enough.  So I looked at PowerBooks and iBooks in the local Apple retailer (not an "Apple Store" (Fanfare!), just a local store.) and decided that I didn't like the trackpad.  I also felt like the keys were too close together.  And I don't really need the portability of a laptop, so iMac it is.  I thought about a tower, but that's out of my price range...

Now if the darn thing will just get here (or even get shipped! It's still "being assembled"  ) I'll be a very happy camper.

So the iMac is going to replace my Win2K box, which has a (surprise!) history of being unreliable.  Two weeks ago it forgot where the Zip drive was (which is where I back up my Quicken files).  Then it lost the sound card, and finally the modem.  (ooh!  dial-up internet! Ick!)  I re-installed the OS *three* times before everything was working acceptably.  Each time, I did a full format (down to fdisk'ing the partitions away, even!) and each time something else went wrong.

My roommate and I had been saving money to buy a house.  We were both more than a little sick of my computer, so we decided that when our lease is up we can find another place to rent.  That way, I can afford to buy a new computer.  So I'm buying a computer instead of a house, and I am sure that I'll be much happier...

So tune in tomorrow (same bat time, same bat channel!) for the continued ramblings about the computers I like!  

Note to Ed: Why not put all the pictures on one web page, and post a link to that?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 23, 2002)

Completely unrelated question.  I don't seem to be seeing RacerX's or Ed's avatars anymore.  I see my own, and some others (like BB), but not all.

Wait, lemme guess.  It's a problem with cookies, and the problem was caused by using an inferior OS, right?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 23, 2002)

no probs here  i'm on XP


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

i thought about putting them on  web page but i really didn't want to have to commit my space to something so temporary. I also thought about just providing links to the pics on the site that site that i got them from and decided that was just as much trouble and just as likely to have links change if the site reorganizes or anything. so in the end i chose to do it the multi post way. 

so a little earlier, genghiscohen and i experimented with netfone, a cross platform voice communications program. it was pretty fun even if we did spend most of the time just playing with stuff trying to get it to work better. we got to where we could pretty much communicate but i wouldn't want to have to use it to convey critical info - still too choppy - like a speakerphone. if anybody else would like to give this a try, i am game to participate. oh, multiple people can all be connected and talking at the same time.


----------



## ksuther (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmm ed, my dad has a bunch of those spider plants or whatever. They grow quite rapidly


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

well, as long as you bring up spider plants they were going to be my next one for high light areas. they do grow fast and once you have one plant, you potentially have lots of plants. you start new ones from the 'babies' at the ends of the spider legs. one thing about them is that you need a pretty big area as the legs will shoot out a foot or more ver quickly.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Ohhhh, yea sippy cups are the man!
> How much is half off  *



Wow, this is the biggest bar I've ever seen. It has the most extensive laborinth of hallways and rooms. I cant beleive I've never noticed this place before even though I walk right by almost every day.

I stumbled in here looking for CUPS... the printer thing, not the "sippy" kind. (Oh well. Uncoving the pretext for going into any bar needn't keep one from staying. "Okay, you got me!")

I sure I have not seen all of the rooms yet, but is there a vote taking place in one of them to declare this the biggest and the best bar/thread?!?!

I can't really hear in here too well with so many people talking... so excuse me if this is too much of a non-sequiter. 

BTW, what's beer's on tap and where do I get a food menu?

Hey! This is my 333th post! Is that somewhat evil?

Am I just blabbing now? Damn! I have a hard time shutting up when I'm drinking...


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow... I'm still trying to wrap my mind around this place. (Herve's Bar & Grill)

Does Herve get a portion of the proceeds from this place?

Does MacOSX.com collect taxes?

Where does the never ending flow of booze really come from?

Have there ever been any other competing establishments on the same block? How long did they last?

Hmmmm?


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2002)

Welcome to our humble establishment Tommy. It takes a while to see it all at this point so just sit down anywhere you feel comfortable and relax. We serve whatever you want plus an occasional treat. If it's not in stock we will use the replicator and come as close as we can. Tismey is the head bartender and prefers to be called by name when you order. I try my best to handle food. ksv was handling non alcoholic drinks but i think his other job must be working him overtime because he hasn't been to work here in a while. 

all those questions - are you sure you aren't from the inspection dept? I know i put that license somewhere around here 

If you ever have trouble being heard, just SHOUT and that should get somebody's attention. 

the only other competition was the cus thread which now hasn't had a post for almost a week. i don't know if that is because of the big crackdowns on profanity directly, but many of the regulars there were victims of MacD's public hanging. Some folks have had a hard time remembering when they are in one of these fine establishments and when they are out in the tech world. So i advise you not drink so much you stumble thru the door and forget where you are. 

other than that, start any conversation you can get somebody to join. or just go around talking to yourself til somebody notices. whatever works.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi Tom! Welcome. Just to answer your questions first, most of the booze comes from the customer's own fridges, and the rest is a figment of the imagination. The food comes from a star-trek style replicator as we are busily rebuilding the kitchen (err, it kind, of like, exploded, a little).
Karaoke is open every night, and Ed's backyard is accessible through a dimensional portal just next to the japanese zen garden. The only rule here: Be nice.

Ed: Whenever I get flowers for a girl (which isn't as often as I would like) I always prefer to give them live flowers, in a neat terracotta pot tied with a ribbon. I'm not really a plant person, but to me the question of live healthy plants versus dead flowers wrapped in plastic is a pretty obvious choice.  

I have just managed to go 24 hours without using, or even looking at, my computer. After 2 late-night sessions working on my assignments, I decided a healthier weekend would be a good idea and locked my mac in a spare room.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 24, 2002)

you've all probably heard me complain about my roommate at one point or another.

tonight's incident unfolded when my roommate got caught by public safety breaking the side view mirror off of a priest's car in a drunken stupor. In true form, he blamed the entire thing on me. I was walking about 10 yards ahead of him, and he claimed I broke the mirror first and he was just messing around. Wonderful. I wonder how i'm going to get myself out of this one...

Welcome to the bar Tom. i can call you Tom, right?  You'll find that we're a rather interesting and diverse group of people, who manage to come together in this humble establishment to discuss everything you could think of over some drinks and some quality DJing. Hope you like it as much as we do


----------



## tismey (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow Ed, that was quite a reply... 

I'veactually got 2 really big windows, and my room faces kind of South-East, so I get a fair amount of daylight if I remember to open the curtains  As a result, it also gets very warm... I'm going to have a look at you r sugestions and compare them to a list I've just been sent of some plants which are apparently good at filtering crap out of the air - a big telly, a computer and all the other electrical equipment I have in such a small room tend to make the place feel slightly fried....



> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *
> Hey! This is my 333th post! Is that somewhat evil?
> *



I think it kind of makes you half-evil.  Semi-demonic, perhaps.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

To quote Mike Myers as Doctor Evil:

_You are quasi-evil. You are semi-evil. You are the diet coke of evil. Just one calorie, not evil enough._


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

great movie...

"In true form, he blamed the entire thing on me. I was walking about 10 yards ahead of him, and he claimed I broke the mirror first and he was just messing around."

go to a higher authority... tell THEM the WHOLE story without any lies WITH YOUR FRIEND next to you...

if they press any type of charges, then you can do something about unlawful punishment... maybe take it to a student court maybe...

but i don't know...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey whats up?!
Its me ;P drinking my coffeee (graciously provided by our good barnam tismey!)

I went out yesterday, and bought 2 DVDs, Rush Hour and The One.  I wanted to get Rush Hour two, but I did not notice that tehre was no "2" on teh DVD  ... oh well  Rush Hour one is fun too lol 

The weirdest thing happened last night!  I was watching "the one" (very good movie) and I got a leg cramp, now that was painful! -- I hadnt gotten a cramp of nay sort in 4 years....damn I was cussing like a drunk sailor 



Ed I think all this yard work is effecting you, take a break man 

Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 24, 2002)

> _AdmiralAK declaimed:_
> Hey whats up?! Its me ;P drinking my coffeee (graciously provided by our good barnam tismey!)
> 
> I went out yesterday, and bought 2 DVDs, Rush Hour and The One


I know I should make allowances since you're still drinking "coffeee" , but I was just wondering...

Is "barnam tismey" kinda like Barnum and Bailey?  Is Tismey gonna put on a circus for us?  Or is this it? 

I was disappointed with "The One".  The plot was decent enough (for a Jet Li movie, anyway) but all I could think was "Heh, that special effect was inspired by the Matrix.  And that one.  And..."  Before you think I am a Matrix snob, I'm not.  I saw it once, and it was good, but I was not one of those people who thought it was the best movie *ever*.  Too many SciFi books with similar plots, I guess.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 24, 2002)

A barnam is a mix between a barman and a gundam  lol 


As for the one, once you open a door to a technique in one movie then others will use it, its just natural


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I... locked my mac in a spare room. *


I would not let the SPCA (Society for the Prevention of Cruely to Apples) hear about that. They might declare you unfit owners. (Or if you live here in San Francisco where people are "caregivers" and not "owners", you might be in for bigger hassles...)


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *Welcome to the bar Tom. i can call you Tom, right?*


Yeah!

In truth I start looking around for my Mom or one of my siblings whenever someone calls me Tommy. I start feeling like I'm that 8 year old lost in Sears. 

...and please don't call me Thomas William unless I'm in BIG TROUBLE!

-Tom Will B just fine


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Hey whats up?!
> Its me ;P drinking my coffeee...and I got a leg cramp, now that was painful! -- I hadnt gotten a cramp of nay sort in 4 years....damn I was cussing like a drunk sailor *


I'm no doctor, but I've heard eating thing rich in Potasium (like banana) helps avoid this. Also I'm under the impression that too much caffeine/alcohol will make you dehydrated which may also contribute.

tismey!?

Can I get a glass of ice watter please?

...on second thought, maybe I'll get up off of my butt and got to the counter to order.


----------



## themacko (Mar 24, 2002)

I fell asleep at my desk the other night and woke up to worst leg cramp I've ever had.  It was pretty rough, I even twisted my knee getting up.

Not a good feeling at 2:00 in the morning when you still have homework to finish.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 24, 2002)

Ed I have only a sandwich with a byte in it next to me? I'm hungry! Bon Appétit!


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2002)

Tom - one little hint of bar ettiquite - leave that big hunking signature at the door please. Unchecking that little button that says 'show signature' will automatically deposit it in the sig storage room by the front door. you can have it back on your way out 

symphonix - i have long preferred to give live plants and flowers to girls rather than cut ones. I gave my GF a rose bush for our anniversary last year instead of a dozen roses !! I also tend to see it as something of a symbolic measure of the relationship - if she can't take care of a simple plant that came from me, how is she going to treat me? I require much more attention and it is harder to figure out what i need to flourish 

Tismey - i would love it if you would share your list of plants that are good filters. I think all plants help with this and have never heard of one kind being better than the others. but i will wager that one live plant will do a better job than a dozen dead ones 

so rather than going plant happy with these last few high light plants i will just throw them in one by one with regular posts.  Dieffenbachias are a great plant to add some color. but they are also somewhat toxic (will paralyse the vocal cords if eaten) so you would not want them with small children in the house.  Some people will not have them with animals as well, but i have found no permanent harm with my 4 cats. kitties and puppies would be a different story. but basically if they eat any, they are not as likely to chew on any plants for a while.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *go to a higher authority... tell THEM the WHOLE story without any lies WITH YOUR FRIEND next to you...
> 
> if they press any type of charges, then you can do something about unlawful punishment... maybe take it to a student court maybe...
> ...



exactly - but it's my word against his, so I wonder what will happen. He apparently now wants to tell them the true story, about how we'd walked by, etc etc, but I have a feeling he's going to stick to that for a total of 20 seconds and then freak out and blame it all on me. Just because that's the type of person he is... he once got stopped with two friends bringing beer into his dorm last year, and he immediatly dropped everything and ran, changed his clothes and went to sleep, denying the whole thing to Public Safety.... ahh the situtaions i find myself in.....

regardless, we're meeting with the dean apparently in a week or two, we don't know exactly, and it's all of us at once, so it should be interesting.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *he once got stopped with two friends bringing beer into his dorm last year, and he immediatly dropped everything and ran, changed his clothes and went to sleep, denying the whole thing to Public Safety....*



they don't allow beer in dorms?

well i'm living off campus!


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2002)

oh, i almost forgot. Herve here is a prime rib and lobster platter & apple pie for dessert.  ciao down. 

BB- The Art intistitue in SF doesn't have dorms to my knowledge so you won't have to worry about that. It is located right downtown and you will find enough people and culture around you to more than make up for dorm life. It really isn't that far from the Mosconi center where you were for MWSF. 

ok, another plant - the asparagus fern (not really a fern) is a nice plant that will grow huge or can be trimmed to keep it smaller. I have mine in a bonsai dish. again the phallic shape of the stalks makes it impressive to females.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 24, 2002)

I got teh leg crap last night while watching the movie 
I wasnt drinking anything...well...I was drinking iced tea 
Heck my leg still hurts  I cant extend it all the way!


----------



## Klink (Mar 24, 2002)

"the leg crap" ???

Try some fiber in your diet to bind you up.





Sorry Addy I couldn't resist.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, I just got back from a weekend away from my mac and I find this thread overgrown with plants... now I know how Ed has such a high post count


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2002)

"Welcome to the jungle 
Watch it bring you to your 
knees, knees 
In the jungle 
Welcome to the jungle 
Feel my, my, my serpentine 
In the jungle... "

*as Ed starts ti break into a Guns and Roses song, he notices all the glares suddenly turning his way and thinks better of it*

Greg - this roommate of yours seems like real bad news. How did this guy ever get into college in the first place? sounds like he has an IQ of about 85   but you say there will be more than just the 2 of you meeting with the dean? several corraborrating stories should help your cause!!

well, this brings me to my last suggested plant and it is my personal favorite - the prayer plant. The type with red vanes is a little more finicky but well worth the attention. Prayer plants get their names from the fact that they turn their leaves upards and curl them at night. This is really cool to see. It makes this plant seem almost like an animal.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a cactus!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

Thought I would tell all visitors about the contest... go back to the All Thoughts Non-Technical page and then click on "Herve's Bar & Grill Contest"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *The Art intistitue in SF... ...really isn't that far from the Mosconi center where you were for MWSF.*



Not far from the Moscone center? I wonder why I didn't see it while i was there... Is there some sort of sign that I may have missed?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Greg - this roommate of yours seems like real bad news. How did this guy ever get into college in the first place? sounds like he has an IQ of about 85   but you say there will be more than just the 2 of you meeting with the dean? several corraborrating stories should help your cause!!*



I've often wondered the same thing, regarding how he got here. I've yet to come up with an answer though, it just doesn't seem to make sense  Corraborrating stories would help, but I have none. Another of our friends was there and saw it,  but he's not the type to stand up to my roommate, so I doubt it will help. Basically what I plan to do is tell the dean the story, hope Jon (roommate) doesn't do anything stupid, and if he does, just arrange to meet with the Dean on my own and hope things go alright. I'm considering meeting with the Dean in advance, to give a heads up, but I'm wonder how much that will accomplish. Ah well.... As for the plants, I have to say I am rather intrigued by this prayer plant - are they available on the East Coast?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey guys.

Just wanted to let you know that, since I needed it for some of my projects anyway, I finally got around to installing Xfree86 onto my iBook. I always had this idea that it would be a tedious task involving lots of mucking around in config files and such, and was pleased to see that it runs out of a single installer. I've put in Oroboros X and am pretty pleased with the whole arrangement.
So, if you've been wanting to muck around with Gimp or Gnome or anything from the Gnu/Unix/Linux world, it's not nearly as difficult as you might think.

Unlearn: I had a similar experience a couple of years ago, walking home from the pub with a couple of old mates, one of them started attacking people's letterboxes.
"Hey, leave the letterbox alone." I told him, "It didn't do anything to hurt you."
But, he just kept wrestling with the letterbox until it came loose in his hands, and a police car came rolling around the corner.
Fortunately, he had the sense to say he was just being stupid and the cops let us go after we'd fixed the letterbox back in place. That was incredibly nice of them, considering they should have put us in the cells for the night. Anyway, I was really annoyed at him for being such a complete twat.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

I go to the Apple Support section and this happens... i see the PowerBook G3 instead of the PowerBook G4! I mouse over the picture of the G3 and instantly see the G4... when i mouse off, it is still the G4..

anyone else have this problem?

see attachment to see what i mean...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 24, 2002)

That's really wacky


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

strange... did you fake that


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Tom - one little hint of bar ettiquite - leave that big hunking signature at the door please. Unchecking that little button that says 'show signature' will automatically deposit it in the sig storage room by the front door. you can have it back on your way out*


You learn something new every day.

I did not even notice that you could toggle this on/off for each post.

I'll be sure to check it at the door from now on...


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I have a cactus!!! *


That's about all I can manage with my serious anti-green (brown?) thumb and our pesky plant destroying (They love to knock them over) cats.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh btw ed, is my signature too long


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 24, 2002)

On a slightly amusing note, did anyone else notice that TommyWillB said "I'll be sure to check it at the door from now on..." and in the very next post still had his sig attached?  

No, I didn't say "roll on the floor hilarious".  Just slightly amusing.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

I should probably check my signature


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

see! it's not there!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 24, 2002)

DAMNIT!

Hey... notice i just hit
600 POSTS!!!!!

WHEE!!!!!!!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

hey, you just said that and I noticed that I was at 499. so this is my 500th post... halfway to a thousand


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 24, 2002)

> Mine is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's not the size of the sig, it's what you say in it that matters.  

Congrats on the 500 and 600 post markers...


----------



## symphonix (Mar 24, 2002)

I really dig my new sig. So philosophical, no?  
If I start turning into a Herve you will have to byte me.


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2002)

ideally i think everyone that doesn't have some short catchy phrase (and just a short catchy prhase) should leave their sigs outside.  Any technically oriented sigs are like taking your work to the bar. on the other hand i think any sig and post together that isn't as long as all your static info in the left column is fine. since Googolplex rarely posts more than a line or two at a time, his posts almost always look clean anyway. on the other hand BB's sig is useless and a bit obtrusive in this thread. For one thing we shouldn't care what kind of computer anybody uses since we aren't troubleshooting. and we certainly don't need to see anybody's sig 3 times on one page (this probably would make sense for any thread but that is another matter). So i suppose it is just a matter of using good common sense as to whether or not to leave it in.  be your own critic. it's not like i am going t hunt you down and humiliate anyone over it.  

but maybe we will teach Tom how to use the edit function next 

seriously, when i first started making a personal effort to post without sig in this forum, i forgot about half the time. but it was obvious immediately and i just hit edit and took it off. interestingly, if you edit your posts within a certain period of time you don't get the edited notification that makes people think you took out all the terrible things that were about them 

now back to plants  cactus are nice but can be just as difficult to keep alive in cold weather climates. I have killed more cacti than i have arrowheads or pothos or pepperomia or even combined. I am proud that i have one now that is over a year old. It doesn't grow, but it doesn't die either. As for cats and plants - they do add a special challenge. but hanging plants are always good and mine love to hide under the leaves of my big philodendron. Placing your plants in good solid somewhat heavy planters helps as well. they also tend not to eat the bigger, thicker leaved plants. i have given up on having any kind of palm or thin leaved draecena because they eat them almost overnite 

greg - you should be able to find prayer plants (aka - marantas) anywhere in the country. i had a couple when i lived in ohio. The plain green ones are more common in some areas but they perform the 'ritual' just the same. Florists almost always have them but charge out the ___ for them. Good nurseries tend to carry whatever growers have at any particular point in time so talking to a nursery and seeing if they have a grower who supplies them with any particular plant is a good way to find a really healthy one. some will even notify you when they get them in or make a special effort to see if the grower has any ready for sale. be careful, discount stores often sell them before they have become fully rooted so give the main plant a slight tug to make sure it doesn't come out in your hand with the dirt still in the pot. this is one plant that likes lots of water so don't let it sit dry for long periods. I have heard they do well in the 'fishbowls' that are so popular now. then you rarely have to do anything but feed the fish every couple of weeks or so. 

BB - while i admire  and like your thing with the herve's magazine, it is confusing me everytime i go to find this thread !! you made the names too much alike


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

Heh.  If you think cats are bad with plants, try a tortoise.  We have two flowerbeds out back, both specifically set aside for the tortoise.  We go to the nursery, get 2-3 flats of various plants and flowers, then plant them.  Give them a week or so to get settled in, then let the tortoise out into the yard.  Twenty minutes later, half the plants are gone.  Like down to the ground gone.  

But at least we get to have new plants every week or two, and we aren't getting bored with anything in our yard.  

And yes, like I said, the beds are for the tortoise, so it's not like it's something we don't expect to happen.  It's just surprising how quickly they go away.

And strange but true (really!) Tucson is great for growing cactii.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

So I just noticed that this will be my 100th post.  OK, I lied.  I noticed that I was coming close when googolplex and BB were mentioning theirs.

So is this the point where I say
"Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!"
?

Can I go to bed now?  Darn MacOSX.com addiction...


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2002)

Gosh i don't think we have had a good whee in here in a long time. Makes me think of Sithious and how he had the first whee in Herve's. then he left and never came back. I know he can be the quiet type being a jedi and all but i keep hoping we will see him poking his head back in here sometime.

Nkuvi - Arizona is also a great place for growing succulents as well. In fact, a lot of what you probably think are cacti are really succulents. But i love the tortoise story. Perhaps if i had done that with my last one he would have lived longer ( i had him for just over a year ). It does sound like a great excuse for having new plants on a regular basis. 

now go to bed if you haven't already


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

my posts aren't always short ed


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

oh, that was dripping with irony


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

Um, one year?  What kind of tort?

I know we grow succulents too -- I have one on my desk.  Strangely enough, I don't think I want a cactus on my desk.  I'm fine without spines in my arm when I'm not paying attention.  Especially since the tortoise can't get up on the desk, I don't have to worry about it being eaten.  I have a friend whose torts eat the Opuntia pads, spines and all.  Just the thought makes my mouth hurt.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 25, 2002)

Just thought you guys should know that the next post pushes Herve's past the _cus_ thread in total number of post.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 25, 2002)

And who better to do that tha the cus-master-general ? 


btw, this thread is growing in exponential numbers!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

Are we still allowed to post in the cus thread? will we be publically hanged like others? or is it acceptable in there? this thread is huge... i like it better then the cus thread too.


----------



## Klink (Mar 25, 2002)

Why of coarse Addy.
And in remembrance of an old cusser. #$%^ me! 

Racer in thruth, we should state this in relative numbers.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *but maybe we will teach Tom how to use the edit function next *


Hey!





> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *...seriously, when i first started making a personal effort to post without sig in this forum, i forgot about half the time. *


Exactly... I'm working on it. It will become habitual soon enough.


----------



## scott (Mar 25, 2002)

Curses. Foiled again.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Are we still allowed to post in the cus thread? will we be publically hanged like others? or is it acceptable in there? this thread is huge... i like it better then the cus thread too. *



I dont know 
you may try it and tell us 
if we see you in the gallows we know not to try


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm off to the San Diego Lowes Coronado for "business".

(I love the business trips where it is a glorified luxury vacation. )

I don't expect to find a Herve's Bar & grill there, so see you all Thursday!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> I dont know
> ...


Isn't this the exact thing that is wrong with censorship? ... It stiffels free expression.

If you go to Muir Woods, which is a park full of old growth Redwood trees, they have a small area in the parking lot called "1st Admendment Area". I guess that is the only place you are allowed to protest w/out censorship.

BTW... if you are wondering why I'm still here. I'm waiting for the cab but can't manage to pull this macosx.com/forums IV out from my arm.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *I'm off to the San Diego Lowes Coronado for "business".*



Hey, I went to high school in Coronado! I lived in the Coronado Cays, you should take a drive down the strand and tell me how it looks (seeing as I haven't seen it in 5 years  ).


----------



## googolplex (Mar 25, 2002)

err i dont think i'll try it


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

Don't think you'll try what, Googol?  Post to the cus (Am I the only one who thinks it should be spelled _cuss_?) thread, or drive down the strand in Coronado?

Or something else entirely?


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 25, 2002)

Gee... I just noticed we havn't had a drink order since page 104...
I guess... Tismey, could you slide me a strawberry daiquiri? (virgin, of course. No alchohol yet...)
And Ed.... You wouldn't happen to have some pretzels, would you? mmmmm..... Pretzels....


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

Drink order?  Sure, make me one with everything...


----------



## edX (Mar 26, 2002)

Pretzels of  all types are always at the fill your own bowls at the far end of the bar. there are beer nuts and nachos as well. help yourself. and here some free cheese sauce for dipping in if you would like. seems like the least we could do for a new mac guy who finds his way to Herve's with only 19 posts to his name. 

Here's a post to all who are relatively new around here - may your post count and your friendships grow here at Herve's 

*ed slips a quarter in the jukebox and the theme from "Cheers" can be heard in the main bar *

Nkuvu - do you really want me to have Tismey make you a 'boy scout', my affectionate name for a drink with a little of every kind of alcohol in the bar? That would be where you get just about a quarter inch of alcohol out of each bottle - so little that mom and dad would never have noticed it was gone. served in a plastic canteen for a realistic experience. I will warn you - it is guarenteed to make you return stomach contents after a short while


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

Ed:

Ah, on second thought...

No.

It was just a little Buddhist humor (I'm reading "The Way of Zen" by Alan Watts, I'm not actually Buddhist  ).

Actually, my sister (about three years older than I am) tried that when she was a teenager.  Including straight shots of wonderful alcoholic beverages such as Drambuie.  If I recall correctly, she was sick for about three days.  It really taught me a good lesson about overdrinking, which I have never had a problem with.

Off topic: I have a new web page, and you can read all about my adventures in setting it up over in the "Open Letters to Apple" section.

Sleepy... you are getting very sleepy...


----------



## edX (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, the real nkuvu is cool !! (not that you aren't, but you know what i mean ). Thanks for sharing those with us.  I think nkuvu should like it here at Herve's since we brought all the plants in 

since you really should be going to bed, how about we give you a rain check on that drink tonite and tomorrow you can come in and pour your own drink. Just be sure to share the recipe. 

Tom - have a great time in SD. be sure to tell everyone there i said hi and that i miss America's Finest City.  

googolplex - what's the matter, you chicken? I don't think MacD really means you can't cuss in the cus thread. I think he would prefer it not be just a bunch of name calling because that seems to be what people do there and then continue doing in other threads that is really offensive to everyone. But i think if he was wanted to stop the language there he would just close the thread.  

of course if you were talking about not driving down the strand in Coronado, then don't pay any attention to me


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not a chicken


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *I'm not a chicken  *



hhhmmm...true...you look more like a duck


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm failing to see the duck in googol.  But right after you said that, Admiral, you winked.  So maybe if I squint with one eye closed I'll see the duck?  Hmm... nope.

Probably just not enough caffeine intake this morning.  

And I'd like to say that Nkuvu is picky about plants, but that is definitely not the truth.  Sulcatas (that's the tortoise, for those of you who haven't seen the web page and otherwise don't know what I am talking about) are notorious for being eating machines.  I'm just very happy that they are herbivorous like myself.  

The drink for this morning isn't anything that you need a recipe for.  Well, if you do need a recipe for tea then I have pity on you.  

Ack! Work!  Time! Go now!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

I dont think I'm much of a bird really.

nkuvu, I've had alot of caffeine this morning so I'm going at high speed.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

btw, I just posted a thread, http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15161, asking about the cuss thread.


----------



## ksv (Mar 26, 2002)

Wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmm....
OMG! I made the connection 
googleplex looks like....gold-dust from the wwf    ---the avatar makes sense! 

I am quite interested in seeing what the admin has to say about the cuss thread


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

err who is golddust?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

Silly question.  The wwf person who looks like you.  

Or, uh...  I have no idea.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

well here's the moment of truth... my roommate is currently speaking to the dean and public safety about the incident that took place saturday. Alone. They only wanted to see him, which worries me somewhat, but i suppose we'll see how it goes... it's gonna be a long day....


----------



## tismey (Mar 26, 2002)

One strawberry daiquiri (with no alcohol  ), and one of Ed's boy scout cocktails. I found a really old bottle of cooking sherry at the back of the cupboard to give it the required 'past its sell by date' taste.

And here's a shot of something nice and strong for you, 'truth. It sounds like you're going to need it. Keep us posted.

Am writing this from my Mum's spanking new iMac. It's lovely, and I think I've managed to convince her that she should keep it....


----------



## googolplex (Mar 26, 2002)

She was thinking of not keeping it?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

*Wahoo!*

It shipped it shipped it shipped!

My iMac is on its way home!

Yay!



Uh, I'm a little excited.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *err who is golddust? *



don't ask... here's a link to his wwf.com homepage... i personally hate this wrestler... i don't know why they ever rehired him along with old wrestlers like Mr. Perfect...

http://www.wwfsuperstars.com/goldust/photo/


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats nkuvu!

I once had recieved an iMac... but it's a long story that's not worth re-telling...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

'truth, were you able to talk to the dean at all?


----------



## tismey (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *She was thinking of not keeping it? *


Yeah, she had a few problems when she first got it. Most of them weren't problems so much as her having to get used to the various differences in OSX (she was moving from a VERY old PowerPC Tower running 8.5), but she did have a massive problem with her Canon printer (crappy drivers and a weird problem with the PRINT icon in Word) and her ISP (which she thought was a computer problem). So she was considering sending it back and getting something slightly less nice and less user-friendly (parents, who understands them?)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

hey unlearn... i'll try to check out your show 2nite at http://wxvu.villanova.edu

what are some of the bands you play? just wondering...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

My roommie had problems with her Canon S630 and AppleWorks' print button.  Failed every time, but worked fine from the Print command in the menu...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

what are the specs on your new imac nkuvu... any additional peripherials?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu_
> *'truth, were you able to talk to the dean at all?*



Nope. For some odd reason they just wanted to talk to him.

The Verdict: he has to pay restitution, that's it. No big problems yet, so all that worrying over nothing I suppose.



> _Originally posted by bling_
> *what are some of the bands you play? just wondering...*



Umm, tonight's show (8 - 9.30 EST) is mostly metal and hard rock. You can count on hearing bands like Tool, Stabbing Westward, Metallica, Fear Factory, etc etc... Wednesday's show (7 - 8 EST) is industrial, and you'll hear a lot of bands lik VNV Nation, Apoptygma Berzerk, Depeche Mode, and many others no one has ever heard of - lol

Thanks for the opportunity to shamelessly plug my radio shows! lol - hope you enjoy it if you get to listening.

*so yeah, listen! http://wxvu.villanova.edu*


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

'truth: Good!  I'll drink a toast to you later for your lack of unjust-ness.  Er, a toast for fairness.  Or a toast for "Not being punished for something you didn't do".  Er, uh, maybe just a toast.  


It's the 800MHz/SuperDrive iMac with Airport card installed and 1GB Ram.  The only peripheral I have for it is an HP LaserJet 1100 (which has no print drivers for OS X so for now it's a nice paperweight  )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

By Popular Demand (okay... because Ed said so...)

I have revised my signature!

It's sorta like TheMacko's but mine is bigger 

Plus it doesn't tell you WHAT KIND of Computer it is, so it's mysterious to those who don't know


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *'truth: Good!  I'll drink a toast to you later for your lack of unjust-ness.  Er, a toast for fairness.  Or a toast for "Not being punished for something you didn't do".  Er, uh, maybe just a toast.  *



Thanks nkuvu, after my show tonite I think I'll be pulling a stool up to the bar here in celebration. Hell, 'tender - drinks on me!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

unlearn... the real audio stream doesn't work... might want to tell some of your radio buddies to fix it... or switch to QuickTime Streaming Server D)


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, this drink tastes kind of funny...

(thunk)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 26, 2002)

googleplex it was a joke 
btw that guy looks freaky


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *unlearn... the real audio stream doesn't work... might want to tell some of your radio buddies to fix it... or switch to QuickTime Streaming Server D) *



oh come on bling tell me you're kidding me... i hate it when the server goes down... and i wish realaudio would come out for X so i could check without starting classic..... blargfh!

as for quicktime... recall my posts in that competition for the stickers about no macs here


----------



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

110 pages? Cool.


----------



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh, and I'd like some water please


----------



## xoot (Mar 26, 2002)

> Location: New York <or> Pennsylvania (depending on time of year)



You migrate?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 26, 2002)

Geez, didn't you know that all " BlingBling 3k12"s migrate every year?

Come on, what are they teaching kids these days...?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Geez, didn't you know that all " BlingBling 3k12"s migrate every year?*



?!

that is a Herve type post... unless i'm missing out on something....

and unlearn... I dare you to take your PowerMac and show them HOW MUCH EASIER it would be to set up an audio server... ****ing strap them down in their seats to make them watch it!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> and unlearn... I dare you to take your PowerMac and show them HOW MUCH EASIER it would be to set up an audio server... ****ing strap them down in their seats to make them watch it! *



lol i really should. It's not like it would take much. Actually, you know what, I think i'm going to look into it, and actually suggest it at my next board meeting. Good thinking Bling!

As for migration, i think xoot was talking about my location answer... New York is home, so i'm there during summer and vacations, Pennsylvania is school, i'm there otherwise.


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2002)

helloe everybody, i'm very tired but i thought i would stop in and pick up the day's earnings and make the nitely deposit. It was a big day at my pond. Last nite i got it dropped in the hole. Today i got it leveled and filled the rest of the hole back in with rocks and soil. I still have one sideleft to finish the top soil part but it is getting there. 

and tomorrow promise to be an equally busy day with the new dishwasher being redelivered in the morning and the fake rock/waterfall for the pond coming in the afternoon. Then thursday morning my 13 yo soon arrives from oHIo for a week. 

i should be pretty done with the hard part of this project in another week. 

oh, and i love my new update for my graphire2 tablet. works great now.  

and BB - i didn't tell you to change your sig. i just asked you check it at the door if it is going to be a biggie. but i like the new one so i will take credit for it anyway


----------



## symphonix (Mar 27, 2002)

Ahh, I'm finally moving again ... this weekend, in fact, if I can get around to it and beg/borrow/steal a mini-van. I will be moving in with a mate of mine from WAAAYYY back. He is a Windows technician and all round super-geek, but really cool, so I can see me conning him into doing half my projects.  I have been helping him with a game he's been writing, so we'll have something to do on rainy afternoons.

Our mac versus PC battles have been fought and won ages ago, and he knows better than to assume the newest features on windows weren't stolen from mac.

It is just as well because the only other person I know well around here has just gone and joined the circus ... no kidding. Fortunately they are sensitive to the issues of animal rights, so he won't have to clean up after anything bigger than a pony.

Anyhow, I'm planning a nice, relaxing long weekend down at the beach. I'll just leave my virtual self sitting quietly at the end of the bar to handle things here, and if I come back to find you have decorated me like a christmas tree I will be very disappointed.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 27, 2002)

'truth, I'm sorry I didn't post the toast that I made for you.  But I made one, all the same.  

I found out today that Apple seems to have upgraded my shipping from standard (2-5 business days) to Priority Overnight.    When I first got shipment notification yesterday, the first thing I did was come here to "Yay!" about it.  The second thing I did was to check the tracking status -- only to find that it was not in their computer system yet.  So when I checked this morning, I found out that my computer is already in Tucson!  Half an hour later, I checked again and it is on the truck to be delivered!

I am truly amazed at the speed in which it will get here.  Thanks, Apple!




> I'll just leave my virtual self sitting quietly at the end of the bar to handle things here, and if I come back to find you have decorated me like a christmas tree I will be very disappointed.



So... who's up for painting symphonix blue?  As long as we don't leave that thar virtual self looking like a Christmas tree we should be okay.


----------



## vic (Mar 27, 2002)

i have some paint here with me... don't ask, ok nkuvu! go at it!


----------



## tismey (Mar 27, 2002)

Vic / Nkuvu - careful what you're doing with that there paint! I've just finished making a big bowl of punch to help celebrate 'truth's non-persecution, and I'd kind of like the only 'secret ingredients' to be ones I've added!!

Ed - finally made a decision on the plants, based partly on your kind recommendations and partly on a thing I found about air-purifying plants. I'm going for a Dragon plant Draecena, and a Paradise (Acena?) Palm, and my Mum has a big yukka that she was going to throw away that I'm going to rescue. Any tips on not killing them?


----------



## vic (Mar 27, 2002)

don't paint them blue - well that wont work for out buddy here though!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 27, 2002)

Ahhhh, pure bliss.

I am typing this wonderful message on my brand spankin new iMac.  It got here this mornin', and of course I had to come home for lunch to, uh, eat lunch and perhaps just play with my new computer a *little* bit.

*sigh* This is what computing is all about...


Now about that punch -- I really don't think I want to taste blue paint, so we'll be sure to keep it to the virtual symphonix.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 27, 2002)

Well I should really get back to work now, but I think my co-workers might wonder about the smile on my face...

I'd explain the new computer, but most of them are (gasp!) *unbelievers*!  (They live on the Dark Side of life!)


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2002)

first of all, if you must paint Symphonix then do not make it blue!! I am not going have someone who reminds me of an intel commercial sitting at the bar all day long. That might ruin business for awhile 

How about orange to help support the U of Tenn. Lady Vols in their final four competitions? 

Tismey - good choices for a beginner. placing them where they get the most light will be the first important thing. That yucca is going to want to be right up in the window front with lots of light. The other two can go just about anywhere they get a few hours of good light a day. Then with all three use your sense in watering. your sense of touch that is. they should be watered again when the top soil feels dry to the touch or basically when you touch the soil with your finger and it doesn't stick to it. After a short while you will learn to recognise this just by looking. Most places have enough minerals in the tap water that you don't really need fertilizer. Bet nice size trays to set your plants on as you will want to drench them when you do water. I usually try to fill the underneath tray with drain water. the plant will then suck it back up eventually.

the palm is going to want more humidity than the others (really it is a slightly advanced care plant) so you want to avoid having it near a heat source or air conditioner. You can help it by misting it occasionally. It would love a well lit bathroom or other source of natural humidity in your home. 

and never give up on your draecena. the biggest mistake people make with them is overwatering. they will withstand long droughts generally. even if you lose all the leaves at some point, continue to occasionally water the stalk unless the whole thing has turned to mush. I have 'regrown' several and they have looked better and been healthier than when i bought them.  should you encounter any problems along the way, feel free to let me know and i will give you more specifics about a particular thing.

Good luck with them and i would still reccommend you get some sort of hanging plant to add to the mix. also still looking forward to learning this other info you got.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 27, 2002)

> I am not going have someone who reminds me of an intel commercial sitting at the bar all day long.


Ah, yes.  I don't have television, so references to commercials mean very little.  But I have heard about the blue Intel people-things.  Kind of like Morlocks in the older version of the Time Machine movie?

And I never said we *have* to paint Symphonix.  But we weren't asked not to.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 27, 2002)

tsk tsk tsk... it's a shame that the Blue Man Group is now related with Intel. Damn them and their advertising. Oh well. So how is everyone today? Just got back from my last class until  next tuesday, hell yes, so i'm in a good mood. Once again, DRINKS ON ME!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 27, 2002)

damn my eyes are playing tricks on me! I have been studying hard and in 5 minutes I go to take my exam.

Raise your glasses and toast to my success (also pray for my success )


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

Good luck AK!


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 27, 2002)

Sigh... It is too bad that the blue man group went to the dark side... I almost went and saw them a few weeks ago. We were in Vegas but couldn't get tickets. But some people I knew insist they use Macs in their shows, so how does that explain the Intel commercial?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Sigh... It is too bad that the blue man group went to the dark side... I almost went and saw them a few weeks ago. We were in Vegas but couldn't get tickets. But some people I knew insist they use Macs in their shows, so how does that explain the Intel commercial? *



it doesn't... but money does... grr... sell outs!


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

The whole Blue Man thing is random. They use Macs exclusively, but they sold out for the Pentium ad. That's it, though. They do use Macs. Apple did a long story about how the Pentium ad was MADE on a Mac, and that Blue Man Group really liked Macs but were just doing the Pentium thing for the money.

BTW, about the blue paint, that's a personal insult! Blue's a _good_ color!


----------



## edX (Mar 27, 2002)

ok,ok, paint him blue if you want to


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 27, 2002)

OK then, maybe I will.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 28, 2002)

I dunno -- I saw symphonix in another thread today.  Now that I think about it tho, I didn't check the post dates, so it could have been posted a while ago.  If only I remembered which thread it was, I could go look.

Ah, well.  What's life without a few mysteries? 


So if unlearnthetruth is buying drinks, make a big, expensive one for me, tismey.    Like a large glass o grape juice.  I know, big spender.  Thanks.

So what kind of music does the Blue Man group play?  IIRC, the commercial was them slapping rubber on big plastic pipes.  Is this normal for them?


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

They either slap rubber on plastic pipes, slap plastic on rubber pipes, or slap pipes on plastic rubber.

I came up with a new word and a new concept to go along with it! It's a *Socioemotional Revolution* and it's what is going to probably happen soon... people are going to get tired of the complexities of society and the fact that no one shares any emotional attachment to anything anymore, and they'll change how they act towards people. Then everyone will live more emotionally and less robotically... and everything will be better.

What do you think?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

In what way do you mean?


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 28, 2002)

Now I get stuck explaining my crazy random idea. 

OK, I just thought of this at 3 a.m. so it's probably all screwy logic but whatever. Here's what I think will happen: people will realize that they're not REALLY individual enough in society, that their needs and wants aren't adequately expressed, and that their ideas aren't given enough thought. People are going to get really fed up with the idea that companies basically are controlling their lives. They're going to get tired of not having their own unique opinion and being able to get that opinion understood... so as a result, society will become more "emotional"--people will think for themselves, and not be so caught up in the "group mind".... remember Apple's "Lemmings" TV ad?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 28, 2002)

So... kinda like how people act in pseudo-social areas, like Herve's B&G?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

I think your right, but some people are way to caught up in commercial culture to come to that realization.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *Just got back from my last class until  next tuesday, hell yes, so i'm in a good mood.*



did you already have spring break because our school let us out for Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday also for "Spring Break" when really it happened weeks ago...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 28, 2002)

/me starts to hear crickets in here...

where is everyone?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Hey, I went to high school in Coronado! I lived in the Coronado Cays, you should take a drive down the strand and tell me how it looks (seeing as I haven't seen it in 5 years  ). *


I just got back. We drove by Coranodo City Hall. I never realized it was a seperate city. I thought it was part of San Diego. 

I spent a lot of time in taxis and conference rooms, so I'm not sure if I saw the strand or not????

Regarding the trip is was nice. It was mostly work, but they did hold a "team building" event. That event was a sailing regatta race on the bay.  

I'm kind of bummed though. My Canon PowerShot G1 got set into computer synch mode while it was in my bag... so the battery was dead when I pulled it out.  I've never had the battery die before, so I did not even think to bring the charger with me...



D'oh. Quick! Hurry. Remove that signature!!!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 28, 2002)

Now that I'm here I am starting to notice that all of the traveling has me a bit burnt out.

tismey, could I get a a Ravenswood Zin' please?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 28, 2002)

Ed, I didn't think I was listening in on your plant conversation... but I realize that I've been thinking about plants a lot more in the last few days.

I really do need to get some life into my office... especially since I've got a great window.

I think I'm going to start with those ones with the tall leaves that stick straight up from the pot. They look like giant blades of grass.

The cool think about them is that they only require about as much care as a plastic plant, but they are real.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 29, 2002)

Ok Ed, you sound like you are the person to ask about this.


My wife was given a small bamboo tree, plant, stick whatever you call it; so how do you take care of it. I have never tried to grow a stick before. 

Right now it is in a small ceramic cup (1 1/2") with small pebbles. I have enough sense to give it water but what else should I do?  

What does someone have to do to get a menu in this place?

Has everyone started on their mag. ad?

I posted mine. It is in .sit form on my iDisk. I put it together today. Check it out and let me know what you think. Constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

The answer to the question "Where is everyone?" is that I have been here, sitting in front of my lovely new iMac, wondering why the heck Intuit can't make Quicken import Windows version Quicken files.  I made sure to back up my Quicken info, but Quicken for OS X can't read it -- doesn't even try; the file is grayed out.  So I tried exporting from Windows Quicken as, well, anything.  I saved my info in about twelve different formats, and each one was unintelligible to Mac OS X Quicken.  Grr.  So I ended up printing out *all* of my transactions to a text file, and entering in those _individually_, by *hand*.  Arrrrgh.

Four hours later...

At the moment, I am thinking Internet connections.  With the Win2K box, I was able to connect to my ISP first time, probably about 90% of the time.  Second try for the other 10%.  With the iMac, I usually get online with the 10th try.  Maybe the 20th.  I can't describe what is wrong -- the tones sound wrong, and I thought it was the error compression on the modem.  I talked to the ISP, and they said "Huh, must be poor quality phone lines.  Everything's working okay here" _(which is what they *always* say)_  Anyone know what I might be missing?  Once the handshake works, I have no problems with the connection -- I'm only very rarely dropped.

*sigh*

Tismey, if you could, perhaps a nice cold pint will help me relax a little.

At least I have tomorrow off -- the company that I am contracted to chooses one random day each year for a holiday.  Tomorrow is it, so I'm free!

Wow this post is getting long...    Too long...


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

Busy last two days for me. Yesterday i set up the waterfall for the pond and then hooked up the pump to watch it. i decided it was too strong and wondered what it wuld look like if i pinched the hose. so i stuck my hand down in the water and i got SHOCKED!! I still don't have all the feeling back in my right hand.  anyone else ever had something like this happen? will the sore joints and tingling feeling go away eventually or have i just damaged my right hand for life? 

good news is that my 13 yo son arrived safely this morning. He spent the entire day with me running around exchanging the the pump, getting more supplies at home depot and running some other errands. My supplies for building my patio are to arive tomorrow morning. so i am going to be putting in extra hours at that while i can get my son to help.

Tom - mother-in-law's tongue is a hard one to kill alright. in fact the major cause of death for them is too much care - watering too much. let that one go good and dry between soakings.,

PCS - # 1 thing with the bamboo is to keep it in water - do not let the water in the pebbles go dry. They will survive in very little lite very easily. do not put directly in the sun. other than that they are really easy but don't grow terribly quick. also the chinese believe you should have an odd number of them. it is bad luck to have an even number of stalks. (i have nine - 3 containers of 3 each sitting on top of my entertainment center)


----------



## tismey (Mar 29, 2002)

nkuvu - that's interesting, because my Mum had similar problems with her iMac and getting a decent connection. I assumed it was an ISP issue though.... Here's that pint, and that grape juice...

Ed - ta for the advice. The problem with my room is it's either in direct, really bright sunlight, or not at all, so I'm trying to find positions for these. A bit of trial and error is called for I think... The information I found was taken from a book called 'How to grow fresh air' by BC Wolverton... A quick Google search should throw up  some extracted lists...


----------



## ulrik (Mar 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Busy last two days for me. Yesterday i set up the waterfall for the pond and then hooked up the pump to watch it. i decided it was too strong and wondered what it wuld look like if i pinched the hose. so i stuck my hand down in the water and i got SHOCKED!! I still don't have all the feeling back in my right hand.  anyone else ever had something like this happen? will the sore joints and tingling feeling go away eventually or have i just damaged my right hand for life?
> *



I had a similar experience. In a winter holiday, we helped someone who's car battery was too empty to start the car (due to the cold temperatures). You know those cables to start a car from someone else's battery? Well, I attached them on my BMW, and I haven't noticed (wasn't my cable) that BOTH had holes in the isolation of the clams...so I got shocked by a car battery! I had burned my hands and I remember that within a split second, my whole body got increadibly hot (at least it felt that way). I can't remember how I managed to get away since normaly at such high electricity, you can't move any longer, I just somehow managed to open my hands. The doctor I visited after wards told me that I was lucky that I have survived. It took a few days till my body felt "okay" again, the very first day, I felt like I haven't got control over all of my muscles. If this is what you also experience, then I'd say chances are good that it will last just a few days.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

Yeah -- I need to figure out what's going on.  But today it only took me ten times to get connected, so it was at least on the good scale.  

I've looked at the logs, and I don't see anything different between the times that it doesn't connect and the times that it does.  I was kind of expecting to find something like "The remote computer is an idiot.  I refuse to talk to it"   But no, the remote computer is an idiot and my iMac is too polite to say anything...  I'm tempted to find another ISP -- but like I said, I didn't have problems connecting with a Windows box, so I'm still thinking that it's some sort of configuration thing that I am missing.  

Beer and grape juice -- breakfast of champions.    Thanks, Tismey.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

It's also possible that your phone cable itself is bad... OS X is VERY picky when it comes to cables, I've found (especially Ethernet... OMG) so you might want to see if that at least reduces the amount of failed connection attempts. If that's not it, I'd probably say that either your modem is bad, or there's just something very wrong on the Mac side of the phone jack. Are you plugging the same jack into the Mac and the PC, or are you using two seperate wall sockets or a splitter? Try switching whatever it is you're doing from one machine to the other and see if that doesn't help anything.


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

Ulrik - thanks for sharing your story. sounds like yours was really bad. may nothing like that ever happen again. I am happy to report that the tingling feeling has subsided this morning. I still feel a strange soreness all the way up to my elbow but at least you have relieved my worry and concern about it. Yet another thing we share. 

Tismey - all your plants should do fine in bright light. Like i said the yucca will want to be as close to the window as possible. The only factor is that they will need watering more often. very simple equation for care - more light=more water. the balance of these two is the most important part. most plants will adapt to a new home with minimum light and above so long as they are watched after and get the proportional amount of water. It is my experience that starting with at least 3 or 4 plants helps because they are more of a reminder of the responsibility than just one.

so my patio supplies just got thru being unloaded in the driveway. I still need to get the lumber to enclose them with but other than that i am ready to rock and roll on part 2 of this outdoor adventure as soon as i finish my second cup of coffee.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed, how many volts and amps was the power you got shocked with? Was it just the equivalent of a regular wall socket? Because I'm sure if it was only that you will be fine in time. I got shocked by a socket once and I'm still around . If it was more, I don't have the experience to tell you...


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed, my post would have sounded more optimistic if you hadn't posted yours a fraction of a second before me!


----------



## edX (Mar 29, 2002)

googolplex - that's ok. i still appreciate it !! The cord was hooked up via extension cord to the outside power socket so it was just a regular voltage. I don't know the amps of the device but i know it was rated at 220 watts. Remember i never actually touched the device or got a direct shock. I stuck my hand into the water, where the current was transmitted generally. My first thoughts afterwards were about people who die after dropping an electrical appliance into the bathtub. 

the funny thing is that i have always had a slight phobia about electricity and getting shcoked. i have only recently started to get over it. maybe it was working to my advantage all along. 

at least it wasn't as bad as ulrik's, which is the kind of thing i always feared the most.

oh, and googolplex - you really shouldn't go around sticking your tongue in those sockets    (sorry, i couldn't resist)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 29, 2002)

wow!
it has been a heck of a 24 hour time period!
Tismey!  A cold shot of vodka please! 


SO how is everyone ?
Ed you should take care of yourself 
Getting shocked is bad 
I hope you feel better soon


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

ed, shhh i never did that! 

Actually, I was in grade 6 I think in the gym at the school I was at, and I was standing up against the wall. Then I just ran my hands down the wall and there was a hole in the wall and my fingers found their way into it. Turned out an electrical socket was suppose to be there. ZAP!

Anyways Ed, you should fix it so that the electricity doesn't get transmitted through the water anymore. You don't want anyone else to get shocked!


----------



## vic (Mar 29, 2002)

maybe this is agood time to put the fish in!   actually i doubt anything would happen tot hem because they are not touching the ground like you were, - ever wonder why birds don't get shocked yet they stand oto electric post's wires all the time?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

Well I signed up for a new ISP -- there's a 30 day guarantee, so if I decide that it bites I get a full refund.  

I was connected immediately -- but that happened once or twice with my old ISP, so I am not holding my breath.  I got disconnected, but that was because I was using Internet Connect to dial up, and I changed the ISP name in the System Prefs.   Change name = disconnect?  What kind of logic is that??  But I think it's an issue with Internet Connect, not the ISP.  So hopefully things will go better.  The new ISP is cheaper, even!  Woo hoo!

So anyway -- now that I can focus on the rest of the world...

Personally I'd wait to put fish in until there is no shock factor.    They may be perfectly safe, but I'm one of those "better (totally) safe than sorry" kind of person.

Googol, there is definitely a difference between putting your tongue in a socket and your finger -- but I think I am still going to go with the "only electrical plugs in the socket" philosophy.  And now the moment you've all been waiting for -- my shocking story.  I used to work at a state park, and we had electrical hookups for the RVs.  One of them had a missing cover, and this guy who must have been at least 75 walked right over, put his hand on top of the wires, and plugged his RV right in.  The Ranger, seeing this, figured that the connection must have been bad -- so in infinite wisdom he decided to test the current by touching the same wires.  Zap!  He got a nasty shock (never mentioned numb anything, but you never know).  He asked the old guy about being shocked, and the guy said "Yeah, I kinda felt the tingling.  But it's just 110 volts, nothing much."


----------



## vic (Mar 29, 2002)

ok, so i', like 8 years old, and i decide to see what happens if you stick metal scisors in the socket... wait, did i meantion this is in europe and the voltage is 220?, so i plug the scisors... and nothing happens! - exept i blew every fuse in the ouse 


wait! there's more! 

i go to austria - im like 10 or 11, they have a farm, and cattle, to keep the cattle in a certain area, they use one wire with pulsating electricity running through it - more effective than a big fence i can ashure you! - about the ashurin part - me and a friend used to challenge each other on how long can we hold onto the wire. i can tell you, if your subconscious did not jerk your hand away after the second pulse, you must'v been dead. 

So that was it for the challenge; after the first try we did not touch the wires again. 

then - (you thought this was over right?)

This is more of a strange phenomenon, and i am still wondering why this is so: i walked under the wires, (i had to go from one place to the other, and the wire was in my way) and i, not having a shirt on, touch the wire with my spine! I do not feel the shock in my spine, nor my body! i only felt a fuzzy warming up of both of my lower legs! - weird huh? i wish someone can explain that, cuz i don't know why that happened. 

there are other shocking vic stories, but for now this is enough, i guess you all know by now why i am so f***ed up


----------



## PCSMASHER (Mar 29, 2002)

Ed thanks for the bamboo advice (btw - there are 3).

Vic... if you could stand on one power line of a power pole and not touch the others or the ground you would be fine just like the birds.

Since we are sharing electrical horror stories here's mine.

I used to be a service writer at an automotive shop, so one day I was writing a ticket and thought that I would help this lady out and try to save her some money and fix her car myself. Well it was just running rough so i thought to check the plug wires on the distributorless ignition. I found out real quick that you should check those kind with the car not running. I watched a blue spark travel from my thumb to my finger in a matter of a couple of seconds. I left a real nice bruise and blister.

PC


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

My shocking story:

I was like 10 or 11 at the time, and like vic we were on a farm; we went into this barn that had all this random stuff thrown into it, and I ducked my head under a bunch of cables hanging down, and somehow I brushed one with the back of my head.... woah. It didn't hurt or anything, but I saw this sort of purplish flash sort of behind my eyes, only for less than a second but really scary nonetheless... and now I'm really afraid of being electrocuted


----------



## vic (Mar 29, 2002)

if you want an easy and safe way to get shocked, just for the kicks of it, take on eeof those dispensable kodak onetime use cameras, amd take off the plastic/paper covering and while the batery is there, clik the flash charge button, tere is a green usually battery lokalike that i believe is called a capacitator, it will hold in it electricity from the battery, when you releases the flash button, while you hold with two of your fingers one end, and the other end, of the capacitator, you will get MAJOR shiock, but it's cool and you will never want to et shocked ever again...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 29, 2002)

If any of you guys want to have a non-serious fun-type shock, just take the cover off of one of those disposable camers that say "do not take cover off."


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 29, 2002)

when I was in HS, in my computer graphics class, I used to ground the static on my monitor by passing it on my neighbor  that was funny  (of course he got me back )


----------



## ksuther (Mar 29, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago my TiBook shocked me. It was quite weird. I just touched the frame and felt a small zap. I'm wondering if that's possible now, or if it was just my imagination. Wouldn't that have friend the electronics, since the frame is connected to the heatsink?


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

I got a very minor shock two different times when touching the back right side of my LCD iMac's screen, near the clear "halo"... it was very strange.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 29, 2002)

thanks go to all of you MacOSX.com community members!

since i have gotten my raise, my dad has said I can go ahead with my purchase...

which now is just $2,148!
$70 a month for 3 months or $100 for 2 years

plus he bought a digital video camera so i don't have to!

thanks everyone for helping me reduce my costs over $8000!

-bling


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 29, 2002)

for a sorta weird feeling shock....
and i've done this tons of times...

take the cover off of your light switch and touch the side near the cord... it's fun! 

it really doesn't hurt that much, but it does give you one hell of a shock... if you go near a tv, the colors change on the tube!


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

Wha...?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 29, 2002)

So BB -- what's the current configuration?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 29, 2002)

iMac G4 @ 800 MHz
Apple Pro Speakers
Accessory Kit
Keyboard/Mac OS X - U.S. English 
60GB Ultra ATA drive 
AirPort Card
512MB SDRAM - 2 DIMMs
SuperDrive
56K internal modem  

1 Item.... that's it... oh well, it's a great investment!

does it come with 10.1.2 or do you have to download/buy it?


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 29, 2002)

BlingBling, it comes with 10.1.3 preinstalled and a CD to reinstall it if you ever need to (but not the Blue X disk, it's a grey "iMac OS X restore" cd which only works on the LCD iMac)


----------



## googolplex (Mar 29, 2002)

Blingbling, you shock yourself with 115 volts for fun? That can't be good for you in the long run .

Oh and I hope you get the order soon!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 29, 2002)

i've never done it for FUN... but it has happened on accident a few times when we were renovating our house and i was looking for the light switch...

and i haven't ordered yet, but i will soon (do you have to be 18 or older to apply for financing?)


----------



## edX (Mar 30, 2002)

LOL

wow, i have really enjoyed everyone's shocking stories. now i don't feel quite as foolish knowing that i have company, even if most of you were pre-teens at the time. 

I exchanged the pump that shocked me and got a smaller one with less power. i set it up today and had my hands in and out of the water with no problem so hopefully that problem is solved. i am going to eventually install a 'ground force interupter circuit'(gfic) like it is supposed to have. that would shut off the power if there is a power leak. but so far no problems with the new pump. But i do think i will go back to being overly cautious when it comes to electricity. you should have seen me testing the surface of the water with the tip of my finger. 

We got a lot of work done today and i must go buy some lumber tomorrow before we can get much further. but i expect half the patio to be done by monday.

BB - glad to hear your good news. too bad it had to be a wait. believe me you will enjoy having the extra money and you can use some of it to buy add ons as you realize if you would really get any use out of them. not to mention software that you want.


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *for a sorta weird feeling shock....
> and i've done this tons of times...
> 
> ...



Ever tried that in Europe? 230 V, you feel the diference  
OK, here are a couple of ways to get an electrical shock;

4,5 V -Place the - and + poles of a flat battery on your tongue.
9 V    -Do the same as above with a 9V battery. If you try it with 4,5 V first, you probably don't want to try this.
60 V -Take the print board out of your phone and hold your hand on the back side of it while someone calls you.
115/230 V -Make a male-male power supply cable and play a little with it.
A couple of kVs -Imagine an electical fence is a drum, and play on it with copper drumsticks.
20-30 kV -take the transformator out of a TV or tube monitor and connect power to it. You'll find out the rest yourself.

Please refer to the disclamier below


----------



## vic (Mar 30, 2002)

ed - i also think that if you installed os x on your pool system you would have no problems, maybe a little slow water drainage/filling.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 30, 2002)

wow, I have only gotten shocked by a 9v battery 
I guess that makes me lucky 


THE WEEKEND IS HERE!!!!
tonite -- DJ Admiral at Herve's bar & grille


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *wow, I have only gotten shocked by a 9v battery
> I guess that makes me lucky
> 
> ...



_Shocked_ by a 9 V battery? Whah, I only though that was possible if you put it on your tongue, I've never tried that


----------



## vic (Mar 30, 2002)

tht's what he probably did.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Reaching 100 posts...


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

2 to go...


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

100!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Wow, Xoot, I didn't realize you actually had less posts than I did... I guess all us MacOSX.com newbies are more visible to other members than I thought 

Well, that's kind of funny... I thought you had been here a long time, but I guess I've actually been here longer. 

So tell me guys, does anyone remember me from other forums, or just this one? I'm around a lot but I'm just wondering if all the 1000-posts users notice anyone who's new here... because on the MacAddict forums I don't think anyone ever even  noticed new users at all 

Congrats for reaching 100, Xoot!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

I wouldn't call you a newbie anymore. After a certain point posts counts don't really matter. Except when you are one of the big guys (admiral, ed, simx, herve, testuser etc.) then you are noticed


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Yay!

I still say I'm officially inducted into this board for real when I hit 500 posts though...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 30, 2002)

Heh, I only have 330 or so, and I've been registered since July 2001 or something like that 

Of course, I never started posting until January or so, after I had got my new TiBook and started actually using OS X 

AK: The weekend is here, but will soon be gone  I can't wait till Spring Break, two more weeks, then a week off of school! Of course, this week was a four day weekend because of Easter, and I had all of last week off because of pneumonia, but you can never have enough days off of school


----------



## vic (Mar 30, 2002)

it's not the volume, it's the quality... with that said, admiral is a newbee!!!   

jokes


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

vic is right. we all know size doesn't matter


----------



## vic (Mar 30, 2002)

HEEEEEY!


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *The answer to the question "Where is everyone?" is that I have been here, sitting in front of my lovely new iMac, wondering why the heck Intuit can't make Quicken import Windows version Quicken files....  Arrrrgh.*


*You porbably should have read this first...

You also may find more details here.*


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *...googolplex - you really shouldn't go around sticking your tongue in those sockets    (sorry, i couldn't resist) *


I'd probably think that was funnier if I was not the kid who tried to make a light bulb out of an old extension cord and a spring. (Made sense at the time.)

Thank god for circut breakers!

Oh yeah!.... No signature....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 30, 2002)

I actually did shock myself by putting it on my tongue 
of course I was younger then 


** goes up to the DJ booth to spin some tunes **


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Reaching 100 posts...  *


Even cooler is that you are now at 111. 

I really like numbers composed of all the same numerals.


----------



## Bluefusion (Mar 30, 2002)

Hey Admiral, can we get some Hanson on in here?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *I'd probably think that was funnier if I was not the kid who tried to make a light bulb out of an old extension cord and a spring. (Made sense at the time.)
> 
> Thank god for circut breakers!...*


Oh yeah. Then there was that other time that my Dad was working on the TV. It was this old enormous Zenith B&W console with rabbit ears... (For those of you too young, in those day's B&W meant "black and white" and not "blue and white"... and the rabbit ears is what we called the dual antennas.)

I was only 5 or 6 and he had the back off, but it was still plugged in and all his tools were sitting there. When he walked out of the room I picked up the scredriver and touched it to that "weird humming thing".

Well I got thrown about 3 feet into the wall. Years later I learned that the "weird humming thing" is something you call a transformer.

I wandered off to my room before my Dad got back so that I would not get into trouble. I remember having trouble hearing for hours and being in pain for days. (Here it is almost 30 years latter and my parents still have never heard _this_ story.)


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *...** goes up to the DJ booth to spin some tunes ** *


Hey simX, can you stream the Herve's B&G tunes through your Peacful Music QSS?


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for the Quicken links, but I have already tried the "normal" import procedures.  I ended up with a checking account balance of $-31,000 and a savings account balance of $-60,000.  I might not be the best bookkeeper in the world, but those are not at all accurate.   There were so many missing or incorrect transactions that it was easier to recreate the entire file.

So...

What browser does everyone use?

*No, no, stop hitting me, it was a joke!*


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

*xoot*
cd /var/xoot

Registered: Mar 2002
Location: /var/xoot
Posts: 100

I could've put my avatar, but I can't post HTML on my mac


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 30, 2002)

Hi everyone! I'm phil the lurker. I just thought you guys might want to know who the scary guy in the corner was. If you hear me cursing under my breath, don't worry.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

It wasn't really all that long ago that i was a newbie. But i do recognize when people show up. I just don't remember them very well until they engage me in a conversation that goes beyond tech stuff (at least most of the time - certain tech only people have gotten my attention by asking certain kinds of questions plus those few who just don't get it when you do help). Basically i think someone is a viable, functioning member of the board when they are either conversing and being socialable with other board members or if they are providing tech help on a regular basis. 

I am not going to name any names, but there are plenty of people who fit those descriptions. and they make this one of the best online communities on the net. It wouldn't be as cool with just tech head talk nor would it be very useful with just socialization. It is a good balance of work and play.

tom - now we know where you get your electric personality from 

I got lots done on the yard today. i got my lumber and got the patio started . it is tough going at this point because of all the tree roots in the area i am covering. but i still managed to get about a 6'x6' area covered and got the GF's approval on my work. I hired my son and his friend to do all the lifting and moving of the cobblestones so i am not near as tired tonight. plus i slept for 10 hrs last nite.  

the best part is that i worked enough today that she did not even ask me to help clean the house for a friend coming for dinner tomorrow. she did it all herself. I may start working in the yard before every such event. 

Phil - baseball season starts tomorrow. prepare to get your arse whooped.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

Yeah... When I was 9 or so, I learned sometimes that licking a battery sometimes helps it work for longer... So I tried it with a 9 Volt. That was kind of strange, my tongue was numb for a while, but other than that just A pleasant buzzing on my tongue. Of course, I'll never do that again...


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

so Macguy, where in the bay area do you live? I am north of Half Moon Bay on the coast. Beautiful day we had today, eh?


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed- Berkeley. Ya, it was nice, except for the sunburn. 
I'm mad at Marine World now, though.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

he he - Berzerkley

best place to be on that side of the bay 

so why are you mad at Marine World? Is that where you picked up the sunburn? My son got a pretty good one today too. Mine was worse a couple of days ago - didn't seem like such a big deal compared to the shock thing. 

too bad you probably didn't get the nice evening fog that cooled things off nicely and felt good after the day.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

Well, I waited in line forever at Medusa, and I'm sitting there in the seat ready to go, when I suddenly hear, "I'm sorry ladies and gentlemen, but we are having technical difficulties... Please exit the ride."
   Well that wasn't so bad, but later on I got in line on Boomerang and manage to get in the front row. I'm sitting there, waiting for launch when, "I'm sorry but we are experiencing technical difficulties. Please exit the ride..."
 
Not to mention the 2 new stupid things.... First of all the season pass thing has moved inside the park, so the park has to be open to get it. And second, they got rid of almost all the exits and the only one you can get a hand stamp at is also an entrance.... So they were about 20 people in line waiting to get OUT of the park.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

so you got one of those 'waiting in line for a ride' sunburns 

no, i know your frustration. I had a similar expereince at Great America last year. Only they didn't tell us we had to leave the line while they worked on it. they just stopped and let us wait some more. It was the new ride where you are 'flying'. It was worth it once we finally got on it but it was a hell of a wait. 

sounds like you will be back plenty of times this year with that season pass though.


----------



## ksv (Mar 31, 2002)

I just read about making your own religion at http://www.pluto.no/doogie/ga/blekka/ga152/religion/152rel.html, and an interview with a person who've made a religion called "Alt Som Er" ("Everything") together with some friends. They believe in _everything_, as an opposite to other religions where they only believe in e.g. the bible. The nice thing is, that all registered religions get paid pr. member by the government, in addition to several other adventages. Also, only two persons are needed


----------



## vic (Mar 31, 2002)

so where is the mac religion?! i think we should be recognized as a religion! hell, we sould get our own state and government!


----------



## ksv (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *so where is the mac religion?! i think we should be recognized as a religion! hell, we sould get our own state and government! *



That's no problem. Wouldn't be too bad to get 30 $ a year for believing in Macs, eh?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed, All your baseball belong to me.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> sounds like you will be back plenty of times this year with that season pass though. *



Not to mention it lets you in at Magic Mountain free. 

Oh and I forgot to mention, waiting in line some guy passed out twice in front of us... Stopped the whole ride for 5 minutes, and the guy had been passed out for like 2 minutes before the ride operators noticed...


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so Macguy, where in the bay area do you live? I am north of Half Moon Bay on the coast. Beautiful day we had today, eh? *


I was just in Santa Cruz yesterday. The drive down 1 was mostly foggy, but the sun started shining just as we entered SC.

<San Francisco warm weather mantra #22>
Summer is coming
   Tourists will freeze

   Summer's coming
   I'm tired of the haze

   Summer is coming
   Please please please

   Summers coming
   May it last more than 4 days
</San Franciscowarm weather mantra #22>


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *That's no problem. Wouldn't be too bad to get 30 $ a year for believing in Macs, eh?  *


That sure would be a lot cheaper than buying a new Mac every year or two.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

tom - you must have left pretty early because the sun was shining nicely here by 10 or 11 and stayed out till about 5. It has started to peek out again and looks like we may have another nice day. I am getting ready to go out and get back to work on the patio as soon as i post this. Perhaps i will have a couple of new photos of progress to post tonight.

so have you gotten your new plant yet?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed, are you going to post some before/after pictures of the yard? I especially want to see the infamous fountain. 

Yeah, I just got back from the Home Despot in Colma. I normally would not shop there, but my Mom got me a gift card for Christmas... (I'm not sure how appropriate it was to spend this on Easter...)

I got a tiny Mother-in-law's Tongue and two larger plants... They did not have little name sticks in them...

Where should I go online to identify them... and get some detailed light/water/care info?


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

Ed, one of the bigger plants looks something like this spineless yucca or a dragon tree


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 31, 2002)

Aw, plants are plants.  They all need some sun, and they all need some water.  That's all you ned to know, right?  

I completely forgot that it's Easter until I was already out.  I normally have a thing against going to stores on holidays.  I mean, I want it off, so why shouldn't everyone else get it off?

Part of this comes from my ex-wife, but another part comes from when I worked in a video store.  On holidays, I would almost always work.  Not because I wanted to, but because I was a po' college stoodent and needed the mula.  So we'd get tons of business, primarily because everyone's family was in town and no one could think of what to do with Great Aunt Bertha.  So they'd come to rent a movie (the theaters were right around the corner, and they were also packed).  Then they would all go on and on about how "it must be *terrible* to work on a holiday.  You poor clerk you.  Tsk tsk, the managers here must be awful.  I can't believe they make you work on (Christmas/Thanksgiving/Easter/Brussels Sprouts Day/whatever)."    Eventually you just want to slap them silly.  "_Hey, you!_  If you weren't in here paying my wages, I *wouldn't* be here on a holiday!  If the store made no profit on holidays, they wouldn't be _open_!"

I'm not about to say that _everything_ should be closed on holidays.  *dials 911* "I'm sorry, the hospital is closed for the day.  Try again tomorrow".  But there are some things that definitely don't need to be open...

Anyway, that's my holiday rant.  And I am worse than anyone I mentioned in the above statement, because *1*: I believe in what I said and *2*: I went out to the grocery store, bought dog food, and rented a video.  Of course, I never mentioned how much I pity the holiday workers.  Because I didn't even remember...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 31, 2002)

So Tom -- about your new avatar.  I can definitely see a progression in the original pictures, from youngster to current person.  But does the Finder icon indicate that either you currently look like the Finder icon, or you will in the future?

I know you said that you had to change your avatar because you no longer have a mustache.  But I didn't realize the extent of your transformation...


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So Tom -- about your new avatar.  I can definitely see a progression in the original pictures, from youngster to current person.  But does the Finder icon indicate that either you currently look like the Finder icon, or you will in the future?
> 
> I know you said that you had to change your avatar because you no longer have a mustache.  But I didn't realize the extent of your transformation...
> ...


Yes, I hope to be as handsome as Findy some day. 

I don't mind you mentioning my good/bad skills at shrinking a high-res photp down to 48x45 pixels, but..."Extent of my transformation"...

Hmmm... Sowhatareyourtryingtosay?


----------



## RacerX (Mar 31, 2002)

I had been thinking about changing my avatar, but it is so... me.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I had been thinking about changing my avatar, but it is so... me.  *


Maybe you could show us your other profile... or how about your cool Rhapsody-powered car?


----------



## googolplex (Mar 31, 2002)

I was thinking about changing my avatar. But I have had this since...errrr a while ago. What do you guys think? I think I should lighten up. Its kind of dark now.


----------



## vic (Mar 31, 2002)

apply an inverse filter


----------



## RacerX (Mar 31, 2002)

> _suggested by Tommy_
> *Maybe you could show us your other profile... or how about your cool Rhapsody-powered car? *



How is this?


----------



## edX (Apr 1, 2002)

> Aw, plants are plants. They all need some sun, and they all need some water. That's all you ned to know, right?



despite the fact you were being funny, this isn't that far off. the thing is knowing how much sun and water. The finger test for the top soil is a pretty good rule with 90% of house plants. 

Tom - you probably have a draecena if it was sold in the houseplants section. Very stable plant, i gave a good description for care a while back. basically it should handle most light situations and you just need to water when the soil feels dry on top. They handle a bit of occasional neglect very well.

as for your other one, try describing with words. i might at least be able to give a good guess or hunt down a pic for confirmation.

so here is the state of the pond and waterfall fountain as of today. i planted 3 water lillies in it this morning. (good karma - i found 2 bulbs in one of the packages instead of one )


----------



## edX (Apr 1, 2002)

you guys have fun changing your avatars - i am almost always entertained by what people come up with. I will stay as I am because nothing short of a real pic could look as much like the real me.

I did like your race car though coach 

and here is the result of yesterday and today's brick laying adventures. i am almost to halfway done already so i feel like i am ahead of schedule. on the other hand, i may not be able to move tomorrow. my range of movement is very limited already.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

Gee, thanks, Ed.  Most people say that I am _trying_ to be funny.  That is, when they realize that I am trying to be funny.  Nothing worse than having dry humor being taken seriously...

Tom: The extent of your transformation was referring to the difference between your other pictures and the Finder icon.  I can see a resemblance, at least, between all the other pictures.  Then suddenly you turn blue!  That's quite a drastic change... 

So I was wondering -- if I use dry humor and no one gets it, should I change to "wet" humor?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

Ed...

Oddly enough, when you were describing your yard and the infamous water pump/fish thing, a picture remarkably similar to that one popped into my head. Maybe it's my experience living in California a while back or something, but I imagined your yard to look...exactly like it does.

Strange, huh?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Bluefusion declared:_
> when you were describing your yard and the infamous water pump/fish thing


Ed, you pump fish??  That seems strange.  


Sorry.  Couldn't help it.  You know, first thing in the morning, got to go to work, shouldn't even be online much less posting, I'm gonna be late, et cetera et cetera.

Uh, so I'm gonna go now, k?  But just so you know, I might check in on everyone from time to time today.  I knew you were worried.  






Woo! 200th post!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 1, 2002)

kein zeit zu sprechen 
ich muß meine Aufgabe machen! 
Ich trinke mein Kaffee und ich gehe, gehe, geheeeeeeeeeee 

c ya tomorrow


----------



## edX (Apr 1, 2002)

Blue - I don't find your having connected with the energy of my yard to be that unusual at all. I will refer to thye previous discussion we had in this thread a while back about psychic dreams and deja vu. I still believe that we all have these kinds of abilities and it is simply a matter of being open to them and developing them. Nothing magical or mystical about it - just an ability that we have generally lost touch with. So I think it is cool that you drew up an accurate picture in your mind before you saw the real pic.

of course, we need to keep in mind that you could have seen all my previous posts that included my landscape design, links to my website with lots of 'before' pics, and my descriptions.  Either way, it is still cool  

once more a good nights sleep has helped and I am about ready to go see if i can't finish up about half of what is left on the patio. 

so where is Jadey these days? The place seems unnaturally orderly without her emoticons scattered about


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Jadey has been on irc recently. I should tell her to come in here. She has been sick recently and she also sprained her ankle badly


----------



## Jadey (Apr 1, 2002)

*poof*  

So... how's the bar been?  Like gplex said I've been busted lately   but I'm almost all better now!  

Onto new things..  I've just seen Donnie Darko  and have to say, it's one of the best movies I've seen.  If you like dark stories  ... go and see.


----------



## tismey (Apr 1, 2002)

Welcome back then Jadey... a pint on the house for the invalid.

Anyone got any bright ideas for something to do? All my usual telly programmes have been replaced by stuff about the Queen Mum dying. The news keeps saying stuff like 'we will have updates later'. What kind of updates? She's still dead? 

I dunno, this bank holiday has resulted in much alcohol abuse, and I was going to be lazy tonight and just stay in not drinking to give my liver a rest. But the pub is starting to seem really tempting at this moment...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> * I still believe that we all have these kinds of abilities and it is simply a matter of being open to them and developing them. Nothing magical or mystical about it - just an ability that we have generally lost touch with. So I think it is cool that you drew up an accurate picture in your mind before you saw the real pic.
> *



I haven't reread through all the old B&G "backissues" yet, so I didn't know about this discussion, but I always have agreed with this idea completely! It seems to me that we have always, as human beings, had an inner connection to each other that seems to defy conventional scientific explanation. I have always felt somewhat open to these kinds of possibilities, so I assume that that is in fact what happened.

A lot of people I know think I'm wierd or crazy to be thinking about this kind of stuff at 15, so I don't talk about it much  but it's very cool to find a group of similarly open-minded people around 

Thanks for that, Ed. I think I've been really disillusioned recently, and your post helped me fit back into my "old self", as it were.. 

Peace. Out.
D.M.


----------



## scott (Apr 1, 2002)

Busy busy beavers you've been. There are laws out there against long bar hours ya know.

I can't bring myself to go through the 15 pages I've missed, so I'll just have a beer and listen in to catch up. 


Go on. Talk. Don't mind me.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

hey hosehead


----------



## scott (Apr 1, 2002)

/me tips toque to hosehead


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

goodbye dark mac smiley i'm changing my avatar!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Say hello to red-eye


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

hello red-eye!

a round of drinks to everyone in Herve's B&G as i have returned from Washington D.C.!

places i went:
Washington Monument
Jefferson Memorial
U.S. Holocaust Museum
Department of Defense (Pentagon)

If you have any questions about the Pentagon, I can answer almost any question... my cousin who works for the aviation department of the marines has an all access pass to the building and showed us some of their secret stuff (like their 9/11 report... i even have 4 of the security camera photos, although you can most likely see those on TV since they've been declassified but i can scan them in for you if you'd like). My cousin also has an award given to him for saving 12 lives in the 9/11 attacks... so he's somewhat of a hero around that place...

any thing else happen around here (other than the extreme changes of avatars around here! i sense that ed will be next)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Sounds like a good trip bling! Congrats to your cousin thats great!.

I doubt ed will change his avatar, its just so... him. I'm contemplating something else too .. I think I'm going to have a avatar party... a new one everyday .


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey googolplex I started that . This like my 20th avatar or something like that.... It's my favorite though.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

soooo swirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrly............



I doubt I'll change mine for a long long time... it just fits into about everything: it's Blue, it reminds me of "Blue Fusion", I love LightWave, I love the LightWave logo, I like any kind of 3D stuff, and it's OS X-ish (pronounced ten-ish, I hope you know)

soooooo swirrrrrrrrrrrrly thooo....


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Bluefusion, I can see that your avatar isn't fully transparent. Why?


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

cuz then you wouldn't see it.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *cuz then you wouldn't see it. *



 Very funny. But there are some white pixels left that aren't transparent.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Now since I got 100 posts I feel officially included in the forums. That means:

1. No short posts

Example:


> LOL!



2. No unmeaningful posts

Example:


> I'm falling down a hole!!!


Or:


> jdhfivsuhfuievgtuhrguhv



But, that doesn't mean no jokes!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Another avatar change for me due to the large unpopularity of red eye


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Just teaching gplex how to make his avatar's corners transparent (it looks so ugly with them white). 

By the way, your new avatar is *very* cool, gplex.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Cool: I got more posts that Bluefusion now.


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

maybe i should change my avatar...


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

gplex, I like your transparency


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Look at this:


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

everybody likes my transparency... (some of us get it)


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

every good thread has received 4 stars out of 5, what is the criteria for a 5 star post? - besides being started by vic


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *besides being started by vic  *



Every good post is started by vic? LOL!!! 

Actually, I think the voting system is dumb. Does it benefit people who are visiting the forums? No. I think what people should be looking for are how many posts there are in a thread.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 1, 2002)

xoot, you are insane...


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *xoot, you are insane... *



Not insane, original.


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

ok, now i see it! i actuallly tried to imply the oposite, but the last two weekends  have made amajor contibution to the deterioration or a few billion braincells... BUT i leaned these two things:

a) too much alcohol is not good and too much alscohol with weed is even worse.

b) Hash is better than weed, weed get's you stoned (a boring state where you can't sleep but you don't feel like doing anything else)


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

is this  a chatroom or what?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 1, 2002)

xoot is a posting fiend. At this rate, he'll pass Ed and AK in two weeks.


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

waht happen if someone posts at the exact same time? - i'm shure admiral can answer, if not, Hervé is more than welcome, his answers always make sense.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

xoot, why don't you combine all your posts into one big post. Posts can span several lines you know 

vic, don't do drugs.........

ksuther, welcome to herve's I don't think you've been here before!


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Must... post... more...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 1, 2002)

'plex, I've been here for a while, page 50 or so


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey Hey Hey! Xoot, you uh, you can't do that...!

You have more posts than me? WHAT? AAHHHHhHHHH

Anyway my avatar has some white cuz it has a slight drop shadow inside and it looks much better than if the entire thing is transparent; it looks too flat otherwise.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

All Thoughts Non-Technical is now a LARGE Herve's Bar & Grill!


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow....
Now we are up to 1800 in Herves bar and grill...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

1801


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *All Thoughts Non-Technical is now a LARGE Herve's Bar & Grill! *


So I can't decide if I should take my beer outside and talk tehre... or if I should just stay put?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Or maybe its 12819? I don't know, should we count just this thread or the whole forum? I'm getting confused.
Tismey, I need a drink...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 1, 2002)

just counted...

7302 (give or take a few... this was 5 minutes ago)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin_
> *...Recent events unfolded that left me banning some members because of a foul mouth. It should be known that getting carried away in the "May I Cuss" thread is okay with me, but please... watch your mouth on the rest of the site. We don't need a bunch of potty mouths running around here to make this place dirty.*


So there you have it...

You may continue your cuss'n over there --> without fear of hangin'...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey! Where did eveyone go!?!?!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 1, 2002)

> what happen if someone posts at the exact same time?


I don't see how this is possible.  Unless you mean two people posting at the exact same time.  Which is unlikely.  Maybe the vBulletin software tosses a coin.  

Why is it that I can spend hours just poking around in here?  I was going to go to bed early this evening -- since I was up 'til 2 last night reading through the fora....

Oh well.  Who needs sleep?  That's what caffeine is for, right?


----------



## themacko (Apr 2, 2002)

Ugh .. I'm sick guys.  I have a really bad cold, so don't sit next to me unless you plan on getting sick.


----------



## edX (Apr 2, 2002)

Jadey, thanks for stopping in. Sorry to hear you've been down. Please feel free to come around for more sympathy anytime. We will keep a bottle of it on stock just for you.  

well, maybe you should share some with Macko who looks pretty blue in the gills sitting there.  Being sick in the hot desert sun is no fun. I have been there and done that and so I hope you get better soon Macko!! Time to relax and take care of yourself. The body breaking down is a legitimate excuse to do all the nothing you need to. 

So I guess we can all rest easy that this thread and the other ones like it have the admin's approval. I mean, what greater tribute to a thread could there be than an entire forum named after it!! 

but now i can already see the confusion - 

"see you at herve's"
"the thread or the forum?"
"both, since the thread is in the forum"

or

"see the thread about browser's in Herve's Bar & Grill"

next thing you know we have people coming in here talking about browsers! 

so everybody be carefull and stay aware of which Herve's you are in. And look out for Tom. He may need help remembering which Herve's he is in. 

googolplex - I like the new avatar


----------



## tismey (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Tismey, I need a drink... *



My pleasure sir, what'll it be. Or should I get you a glass of something nondescript that can be anything you so imagine?


----------



## edX (Apr 2, 2002)

oh i almost forgot - Tom, after seeing the new shipment of house plants at the Daly City Home Depot (the one near Serramonte), i am convinced that what you got was a draecena.  

now either give me a good word description of the other one or else get out that digital camera of yours and take a pic. i remembered you have one when i saw Brian Branmiller, or whatever his name is, on tv tonight. 


I now hope to be almost finished with my brick laying by tomorrow nite. Tismey, you had best make sure the bar is stocked, because drinks will be on the house when i am done. 

g'nite all.


----------



## dricci (Apr 2, 2002)

The man at the Apple genious bar said they didn't serve alchohol, so I decided to come over to Herve's Bar and Grill, Where Herve will always say "I have been warned MacOSX bar humor! See you after catle!" with a smile!

<start funny jingle music>
"When your Macs in trouble and you need AppleCare on the double, drown your fears, come to the place with beer, at Herve's Place -- Bar & Grill!"


----------



## symphonix (Apr 2, 2002)

Symphonix's virtual self suddenly re-animates, startling Ed who had been using him for a hat-stand. He yawns, scratches nervously, and sips at the stale beer in front of him. "Eww. That's bad. What did I miss?"

I've been having a really frustrating week. My car has a $#%%ered clutch, thanks to some incompetent jerk at the garage, and now it sounds like I'm driving one of those friction-powered toy cars. Not to mention changing gears is like arm-wrestling with a grizzly bear. I intend to make them fix it on pain of whatever I can hold over them, simply on the principle of it.

But that seems like the least of my worries lately. Thankfully I have some holidays now, at least.

And, I have just finished setting up a PC for my sister, and am remembering why I went to mac in the first place. At first it wouldn't power on at all, and I tracked down a loose connector between the power supply and the motherboard. Then, I found the floppy drive didn't work. Finally, I installed the only to OS's I had that don't need a floppy to install: Linux and (gasp) Windows XP!

Now, it's been about a year since I last picked up Linux, and I'm amazed at how much it continues to grow and how much easier and simpler it is each time. Linux was a pleasure to set up and to use, and I'd recommend it for anyone still stuck with a PC.

On the other hand, Windows XP is a joke. Okay, so it doesn't crash much. I am glad to see they finally have something reasonably stable (touch wood). But the interface must have been designed by a comittee of beaureaucrats. There is no rhyme nor reason to half of the "features" or their location in the heirarchy of the control panels. XP seems to spend more effort trying to impress me with childish visual effects than it does actually doing anything useful - and it can't even anti-alias its fonts properly! It breaks every single rule ever laid out in the Guide to GUI Design.
It treats the user like a baby and the system like a toy.

Then, in the same day, I installed the latest Office XP on my sister's PC, and the Office v.X for Mac on my iBook. From the point of view of installation, they are worlds apart. (FYI, I paid for my copy, at Student prices Office isn't too bad).

Oh, and my brother in law was looking at buying a $6500 Dell laptop, and I pointed him in the direction of the PowerBook ... he was impressed with what he saw on the web, but I have the feeling he'd want to get his hands on one to try before he'd switch. Since the nearest Apple dealer is more than 1.5 hours away, I can only hope he'll take the time.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

I went to bed and this thread explodes again!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

TISMEY!
an ice cold frappe if you please!
Thank you!


I am only gone for a day and All thoughts non technical becomes HErve's bar and grill  I am jealous lol  
LEts all raise our glasses to Herve and OSX.com!!! 


Lets see, news, almost done with my frist vietnamese book 
(Toi Khong biet tieng Viet, toi hoc tieng Viet ) -- hmm did I say that right ?  (I left out all the accent marks lol)

Making progress ;-)
Exam for CS...lets not go there, all the class did really bad, one of the questions (worth 25-30%) was a trick question and no one got it correct...who the fudge puts a trick question on a mid-term!? -- good news - its probably gonna be scalled.

Good news on the homework front too! -- more theory/thought - less codding -- good news for me 


hmmm.... 5 more weeks left in the semester!!!!! yay!!!!
then summer ---aaaahhhh I can pucture myself there now!

Ed! How's the construction coming along ? should I start organizing the party ? 


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 2, 2002)

Admiral -- In my experience, CS theory is much less interesting than CS coding.  And it's not any easier, either.  Just a caveat...

There was also one class in which we had a disaster of a midterm exam.  It was, by the way, a theory class.  There were fifty students in the class, and the exam was ten pages long.  Which might not have been a big deal -- there was only one problem per page.  But each problem took about 30-45 minutes to complete, and we had one hour.  Needless to say (since I am telling the story of a disastrous exam, it's pretty obvious where this is going  ), very few people did well.  Out of those fifty people, seven got scores higher than 30%.  Six of those people had scores under 50%.  But one guy was quite smart, and this was a review class for him.  He got 81%.  So the professor, in his infinite wisdom, decided that he should probably curve the test scores.  Actually, I should say 'adjust' the test scores.  Since the highest grade was 81, he added 19 percentage points to everyone's exam.  That still meant that the vast majority of the class failed the test.  I ended up with something like a 27% on the test, and not because I didn't know the material.  So we had something like a 8% passing rate.  The salvation came when the professor decided that he didn't want to scale down the final exam, so he gave it to us as a take home test, with a week to finish.  I got an 87% on that (it still was not easy) and passed the class.  Apparently the prof realized later in the quarter that since we only had two tests during the quarter, it would mean that 90% or so of his class would fail.  Which would look bad on any professor's record...  

The high point is that I had that professor three more times before I graduated.  Each time he gave us long, difficult, take home exams.  Whew!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmm, this whole forum is now Herve's bar and grill


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 2, 2002)

Tismey, I think I'll take the second one...


----------



## tismey (Apr 2, 2002)

Ed - the bar is always stocked. It just depends how much I drink before anyone asks for one (hic).

Admiral - I presume that's a frappe (how do you do accents? anyone?) with a 'thing' in it? And if it makes you feel better, during the FINALS for my first English degree, they put in a question on a book that wasn't even on the course! That took some curving, believe me...

And another of whatever macguy was having. To be honest, I'd be surprised if he knew...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 2, 2002)

it feels awkward for me to post anywhere but in this topic... i just don't feel the same posting about anything in the new LARGER Herve's....

i don't think i'd feel quite right if i posted this message in it's own topic...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 2, 2002)

*comes crashing through the window*

Well, after a particularly painful Easter Break, I'm baaack. Don't worry about the window, I'll take care of it. 

When did Herve's become a HUGE place? I'm gone for a weekend and everything is gone to hell! It's very nice though, if I may say so.

*yawn*

So... did I miss anything worth repeating?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

Nothing exceptionally interesting, except for the renaming of the forum. You can always catch up easily in Herve's!


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice! I like how Admin grouped the forums differently and renamed them.

P.S.: Herve must love this


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

Yep, I only drink frapp  (on a few occasions cappucino or espresso but I will specify then) --
The accent is made by doing option-e and then pressing the vowel you want to accent.
e.g.
option-e and then e = 


-----
As for theoretical comp sci, I prefer theoretical OVER having to program in C,  C is the language created by lucifer to torture me along with all my Xes lol 

Another person I talked to today doesnt like the theory part.  My thinking is this:
I can get code to compile, on MY time, on a time table with C code I get HUNDREDS of compilation errors and the C compiler is so DUMB its not even funny!  Theoretically I can BLAB for pages and pages and make my point clear even though my code might not compile 
This might bring up my grade 



Admiral


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

Geeee.  As soon as I come back I am confused.  Everything is so different.  I dont know if I can take all this.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 2, 2002)

Admiral, to me it looks like you want a frappZ.  That's a Z with an umlaut, by the way.

C? What do you dislike about C?  I'm not saying it's a particularly great language, but it has its moments.  Heck, any language has particular strengths and weaknesses.

Are you a CS major...?


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

well rather than blather on about the yard work i will just show more pics.

Here is the latest shot of the pond with a few more plants i got last night at home depot. this is a temporary set up. later this week we will probably be ordering the rock to do the pond with. (borders and ledges and that kind of thing. It isn't going to continue to look like a hot tub with a rock fall forever. 

you might note the two pieces of wood frames on the right of this pic. they will be used again to give a reference.


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

here is a pic of where i started this morning.


----------



## edX (Apr 3, 2002)

and here is a pic from my last break of the day. now if you remember those 2 wood frames, which are on the left in this one, i got to within 2 feet of the end of them. So that is basically all i have to do tomorrow as far as laying bricks. now i will probably figure out where i am going to lay some of the others in a short while, but the hardest part of this will be over!! 

(so don't drink all the good stuff Tismey )

then i will fill the cracks with sand and start designing my archway which i will build after i finish the pond and remove some of the wood frames around it.

Anybody remember the movie "The NeverEnding Story"?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 3, 2002)

I heard somewhere (and I doubt this is true) that C was created as a sort of geek-joke. It was meant to stand for cryptic, and was written around lots of obscure in-jokes.

I honestly don't know what to make of the new, bigger Herves. To bad we had to bulldoze that Dell shop to make way for the pool table.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, at least something good has come out of this endeavor 
This thread gets soo many posts, I've just about given up on trying to keep track of them. We're on page 123 now though


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 3, 2002)

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 3, 2002)

Its scary to think how much time I've spent posting/reading this thread


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

It's frappe with an accent egu  not an umlaut 
(frappe --> french for beaten)


as for C, I just hate it,  I got off it on the wrong foot and to and insult to injury the language (at least ANSI C which is what we are using) stinks like a rotten egg lol.


I am indeed a CS major 
Once I get done with my BA I am going to get an MBA though with a concentration on the Info Systems part.  After than I might do an MA in computer graphics or CS again depending on my mood 



Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually C is a successor to B.  No, that's not a joke.  I have a whole history of how C was created, but it's too long to post, and I'm too lazy...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

lol ...
write a small summary 
dont want to go into the guts of teh worst language ever IMHO


----------



## scott (Apr 3, 2002)

*stumbles in, stinking drunk, after a bender regarding the inability to effectively set up an offsite backup strategy.


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

Pool! red 9 in the top corner ---


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *It's frappe with an accent egu *



it's accent *aigu*... thought you'd like to be notified...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 3, 2002)

egu, aigu, pregu same thing  -- its darn french anyways  lol 


I should load some vietnamese on my work mac and start typing in vietnamese just like I can type in greek 

ºáìÀ å!  ºáé ðïìà ëïàì ôï îá çòÀæåé÷ óôá åììèîéëÀ!


or russian for that matter 
òî ðóñêèé! lol 


Then again I have japanese on my mac even though I don't know it 
wGyIC©Ì`FîWgªwIÖÖÖÖÖI


ok enought of that 

Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)



hmm... that looks like the "F" in the Flash MX icon... wow...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, it's cuz Macromedia can't make a unique logo so they use the icon everyone has used to represent a FOLDER on the Mac for 12 years. Great.


----------



## tismey (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I heard somewhere (and I doubt this is true) that C was created as a sort of geek-joke. It was meant to stand for cryptic, and was written around lots of obscure in-jokes.
> *



Can anyone confirm for me that TWAIN (as in the scanners etc) stands for *T*hing *W*ithout *A*n *I*nteresting *N*ame ?I can find anything anywhere that refutes that.

If you want a drink, then you'd better order it now. Something (either my ISP or the server) is being dog-slow and I'm ready for bed, so I'm off in a bit.

Admiral - is there a reason you didn't post anything in Greek?


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

I WANT A DRINK! iwant something home made --- ahh... the surprises...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 3, 2002)

hmm... anyone else have some FREAKY weather?!

yesterday... 70 degrees and sunny
today... 30 degrees and snow with overcast

anything else like this happen to you lately!?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *oh i almost forgot - Tom, after seeing the new shipment of house plants at the Daly City Home Depot (the one near Serramonte), i am convinced that what you got was a draecena.
> 
> now either give me a good word description of the other one or else get out that digital camera of yours and take a pic. i remembered you have one when i saw Brian Branmiller, or whatever his name is, on tv tonight. *



Yep! That's it.

The other one is just a bunch of big leaves that all pop out near the soil. the leaves are long and thick and ways. I've been avoiding describing it because to me it is not too memorable and it is at work, and I keep writing these at home.

I'l try to remember to bring my camera to work tomorrow...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *The man at the Apple genious bar said they didn't serve alchohol, so I decided to come over to Herve's Bar and Grill, Where Herve will always say "I have been warned MacOSX bar humor! See you after catle!" with a smile!...*


So are you surfing Mac OS X from the Apple store!?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *Admiral - I presume that's a frappe (how do you do accents? anyone?)*


Only a guess:

	&amp;egrave; =	&egrave;
	&amp;eacute; =	&eacute;
	&amp;ecirc; =	&ecirc;
	&amp;euml; =	&euml;

	&amp;aacute; =	&aacute;
	&amp;agrave; =	&agrave;
	&amp;acirc; =	&acirc;
	&amp;atilde; =	&atilde;
	&amp;auml; =	&auml;
	&amp;aring; =	&aring;


etc...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I heard somewhere (and I doubt this is true) that C was created as a sort of geek-joke. It was meant to stand for cryptic, and was written around lots of obscure in-jokes.*


I always thought it was because it was a "compiled" language...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *It's frappe with an accent egu  not an umlaut
> (frappe --> french for beaten)*


Is the "beaten" like from a fight, or like blended in l&aacute; machine?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me that TWAIN (as in the scanners etc) stands for Thing Without An Interesting Name ?I can find anything anywhere that refutes that.
> ...


What?!?! No 24/7 bar service?

tismey, who covers for you when you are gone? (I don't mean for any fancy mixed drinks... just a pint or somethng simple...)


----------



## vic (Apr 3, 2002)

ok, can we focus on ONE thing at a time please i cant possibly comprehend all your different topics on one page! weather, plants, accents, programming languages!!! sheesh! 

--were's tat drink i ordered , the one home made?


----------



## Valrus (Apr 3, 2002)

Dude vic, this is Hervé's Bar & Grill, I thought that kind of stuff was encouraged.  

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 3, 2002)

Tom -- taking after xoot?  Six posts in a row...? 

I have the C book here (at home) and I'll post a summary soon.

Tismey, could I have a pint of Newcastle?  Thanks.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 3, 2002)

From The C Programming Language. 2nd edition,  Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie:


> C is a general-purpose programming language.  It has been closely associated with the UNIX system where it was developed, since both the system and most of the programs that run on it are written in C.  The language, however, is not tied to any one operating system or machine; and although it has been called a "system programming language" because it is useful for writing compilers and operating systems, it has been used equally well to write major programs in many different domains.
> 
> Many of the important ideas of C stem from the language BCPL, developed by Martin Richards.  The influence of BCPL on C proceeded directly through the language B, which was written by Ken Thompson in 1970 for the first UNIX system on the DEC PDP-7.
> 
> BCPL and B are "typeless" languages.  By contrast, C provides a variety of data types.


Blah blah blah blah blah.  

I also have a very good book by Peter Van Der Linden which goes into more detail.  But I think I've bored enough people with this post.  Now I have to bore people with another post.    Looking back, I could have been satisfied with the second paragraph alone, but I already typed it, so there.


----------



## edX (Apr 4, 2002)

Break out the good stuff, the patio is done except for a small walkway to the yard that must wait till other things are done to finish !!  Now to go get some rocks and finish off the pond.

tom - we are looking for a few more bartenders at this point. You can consider the job yours if you would like. While Tismey is one of the great bartenders, he is only one man and appreciates a little help every now and then. 

your other plant sounds like either some sort of philodendron or maybe a chinese evergreen. Take the picture and i will know for sure.

vic - Valrus is right. this is a bar. in a happening bar, lots of conversations are always going on at once. That's the whole idea. Pay attention to the ones that interest you and ignore the rest. otherwise you are likely to get overwhelmed, just like in real life. 

while i haven't done sh*t on a computer for nearly a week now, i feel really proud of myself right now.


----------



## tismey (Apr 4, 2002)

One home-made Tismey special for Vic (Ed, can you remind me we need to get some more of the urinal disinfectant blocks?) Sorry it took so long - that sloooow connection was just the pits.

Tom - I'm sure Ed won't mind you helping yourself as long as you don't go overboard...

nkuvu - I can't get to Newcastle very easily. Will a pint of Sunderland do instead? It's still nort-east, and I think it tastes more or less the same...


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 4, 2002)

Bling, we've been having crazy weather too. Last week we set a high temp at 68F, then the next day, we had a two hour delay due to all of the ice that had formed overnight.

I was hoping that it would kill all of the geese that flew up early this year, they aways have the tendancy to come and "crap" on my lawn.

But really? Aren't spring and fall the worst seasons? Spring just keeps telling me that its almost summer, yet the ground is too wet. Fall forshadows how cold its going to become, yet you get none of the benefits of winter, like snow. INstead you just spend your time outside raking leaves.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

Same weather swing for us. Last week it was really warm, my friends and I went biking. This week it's crap, it just snowed last night


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah, in New York City it's been really warm (almost hot) for about a week and now it's quite cold again... we ended up with the strangest December ever, where most people were running around in shorts + teeshirts.... and then it got REALLY cold right about a month ago... damn


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

Its been warm then cold then warm then cold then warm then cold here. Its driving me crazy! Our winter has been really weird. I hope we get a good summer.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Um, yeah.  Freaky weather.  It's been warm here, cooling off at nights, then warm again the next day.  My idea of warm is 85-90 deg. F.  But that's not hot.  Just warm.  But it will warm up soon, I hope...  Yeah, Fall is definitely the worst season.  No, wait, that's not right.  We don't do raking here -- cactii don't drop leaves.

OK, OK.  I'll stop talking about how much I love Tucson.    But I am not used to raking anything -- in Washington if there are leaves on the ground (unlikely, since most trees are evergreens), you can't rake them because they're a big soggy mess.  

Tismey, I've never tried Sunderland.  But as long as it doesn't have a urinal cake in it I'm willing to try it.  

Congratulations on finishing the patio, Ed.  Where are you going to get the rocks?  Is this one of those kind of "pay for the rocks and dirt" kind of projects, or can you just wander alongside a river and get some rocks?

Vic, if you think this is bad, try irc.  Not only do you tend to have more conversation threads in each channel, but they also happen as fast as someone can type them.  This is a slow, drawn out conversation...

By the way:


> According to TWAIN.org, TWAIN is not an acronym for "Technology Without An Interesting Name."


and from http://twain.org/faq.htm:


> The word TWAIN is from Kipling's "The Ballad of East and West" - "...and never the twain shall meet...", reflecting the difficulty, at the time, of connecting scanners and personal computers. It was up-cased to TWAIN to make it more distinctive. This led people to believe it was an acronym, and then to a contest to come up with an expansion. None were selected, but the entry "Technology Without An Interesting Name" continues to haunt the standard. "



Sorry if that disappoints anyone...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 4, 2002)

Frappe means beatten as in a bar-mixer (one of those stainless steel ones, I have one at home ) or a mixer lol.

Tismey! a frappe please 


Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

exam... boolean logic, enthymemes, argument reconstruction...

*failed* 

_need alcohol_


----------



## themacko (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey guys, last week a bunch of friends and I were at Maloney's (the campus bar) and got our pictures taken with the Maxim girls.  (they weren't _that_ hot, but whatever)

Anyhoo, the majority of our group didn't make it on the website, but for some reason they decided to put my dumbass up.  The guy on the left is my roommate and I'm the goober on the right.  If you hit previous pic, that's our buddy Phil, the only other guy in our group to get on and who happens to look like the ladie's man.

Pretty lame, I know, but I thought I'd share it with y'all since you're my 'other' bar-buddies.


----------



## vic (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *exam... boolean logic, enthymemes, argument reconstruction...
> 
> failed
> ...




AWWWWW... so how are you going to get back at your teachers?


--- ahhhhh that was some good homemade shit!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> AWWWWW... so how are you going to get back at your teachers?
> --- ahhhhh that was some good homemade shit! *



hmm good question... haven't gotten that far yet... any suggestions?


----------



## DazedAndConfuse (Apr 4, 2002)

Any chance I can get a beer here?  If I don't get a drink soon I'm going to bludgeon someone to death before walking out of this stinkin' job.  A pint of Hobgoblin and a whisky chaser would go down well.

DC


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

whoa I have 666 posts and I'm on windows now. I'm the devil


----------



## Valrus (Apr 4, 2002)

Ahh, Saint Paul.

How about six inches of snow on April 1st?

There ay still be some question as to whether or not God has a sense of humor, but there's no longer any doubt in my mind that Mother Nature does.

Good one, lady! Best April Fool's joke _ever_!

Huh?

Oh, no, I don't drink. I'll take a Cherry Coke though. 

-the valrus


----------



## scott (Apr 4, 2002)

You're on Windows?

wehavethewayin, you know.


heh


Don't you just love the wehavethewayout.com saga?

for those who don't know, check out the last three days worth at appleturns.com

http://www.wehavethewayout.com
http://www.wehavethewayin.com


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

I saw the AtAT pages -- got quite a few good laughs out of that...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

So I had to give a Tribute Speech for my public speaking course. I found out about it quite soon before it was due, so I had to think quickly. Ed and Hervé of course were my first guesses, but I don't know enough about them, and hadn't the time to find out. So I decided on Steve Jobs. Opening the powerpoint presentation with the new iMac commercial, and closing with some Jobs quotes - it actually wasn't too bad. heh


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

I'm on windows at school. In computer class now... I should really get this circuit working instead of hanging around in herves.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Ahh, Saint Paul.
> 
> How about six inches of snow on April 1st?*



I tried to stay home that day, I hate driving in snow! A few days earlier I thought spring had sprung for us, little did I know I was going to be digging out my car (they plowed the parking lot which blocked in my car).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 4, 2002)

themacko...

for some strange reason, every time i look at the pic with your and your friend in it, i think he looks like Adam Carolla (from Comedy Central's "The Man Show" and KROQ's "Loveline")

see what i mean in the attachment....

maybe it's just me...


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes! Above 200 posts!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

YES! You post wayyyy too much! Sorry off-topic, but couldn't help it. Besides, xoot started it 
Wait, this is the off-topic forum, why else would it have Herve's name in it?


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *YES! You post wayyyy too much! Sorry off-topic, but couldn't help it. Besides, xoot started it
> Wait, this is the off-topic forum, why else would it have Herve's name in it?  *



What is wrong with posting too much?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 4, 2002)

I heard posting too much raises your blood temperature and cholesterol levels...a small mouse whispered it into me ear.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Are you sure it wasn't a fluorescent green rat?


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Temperature: 150º F

I have yet to measure my blood pressure.


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

nkuvu, do you have an AIM screenname? The you could join me in the group chat "xoot."


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

try combining all your thoughts into one big post xoot .


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's to a new (old) avatar, a new (old) slogan thingie, and a VERY messy desk


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Heh, your desk is as messy as mine. 

The joy of digital cameras.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

unlearn, recycle your coke can!!!


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

gplex, try to get an AIM screenname.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 4, 2002)

Unlearn, what's your G4? Cuz before I got my iMac I had my 400 G4 and an Apple Studio Display 17 (just like that one) set up just like that, with the printer on the side just like that... so I'm wondering if you have a 400 too, for sheer coincidental coincidence...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 4, 2002)

xoot, I have an AIM screenname.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Unlearn, what's your G4? Cuz before I got my iMac I had my 400 G4 and an Apple Studio Display 17 (just like that one) set up just like that, with the printer on the side just like that... so I'm wondering if you have a 400 too, for sheer coincidental coincidence...  *



oooh instead of typing, i'll just turn on my siggy in this post, so i can be lazy - yay!

As for the coke can - it will be recycled, don't worry!


----------



## vic (Apr 4, 2002)

doesnt anybody use telepathy? My TP screenname is VICSEVILTHOUGHTS13


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tom - we are looking for a few more bartenders at this point. You can consider the job yours if you would like. While Tismey is one of the great bartenders, he is only one man and appreciates a little help every now and then.
> 
> your other plant sounds like either some sort of philodendron or maybe a chinese evergreen. Take the picture and i will know for sure.*


Wow! that is a very nice offer but...
... Well there are drinkers, and there are bartenders. It is probably safest not to be both. 

The picture of the other one is attached:


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DazedAndConfuse _
> *If I don't get a drink soon I'm going to bludgeon someone to death before walking out of this stinkin' job... *


Settle down partner. I'm sure tismey will get you that pint...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 4, 2002)

other than the occasional screw up (especially in THESE forums), Netscape is a good alternative...

NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this browser sucks

is chimera available for XP or is it OS X only?!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

No AIM handle, xoot.  Check out the AIM thread for an explanation.

Tom: Judging from past posts, I think that Tismey may be both a drinker and a bartender.  Often at the same time.


----------



## tismey (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DazedAndConfuse _
> *Any chance I can get a beer here?  If I don't get a drink soon I'm going to bludgeon someone to death before walking out of this stinkin' job.  A pint of Hobgoblin and a whisky chaser would go down well.
> *



There's yer beer... Seeing as you're new round these parts I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that that attitude isn't going to get worse with the liquor.

nkuvu - the Sunderland thing was kind of a gag... it's a place near Newcastle (the original one) in the North-East of England. There's a kind of rivalry between them. I thought the idea of a pint of Newcastle (the place) was amusing and took it to its next logical, and unintelligible to non-Englanders, step.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 5, 2002)

bling chimera is osx. Check out kmeleon.org. Its a windows browser that embeds mozilla. Very nice.

xoot, my AIM name is inexio.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

Just goes to show you, Tismey, that I am really an American.


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

if you have toast, or not, you can download the audion player from the toast site (roxio) it's hype! i thinki'm going to use it instead of itunes - for a while at least, it has interchangeable skins and it looks nicer thatn the simplistic itunes, it also has a nice visualization angin -gforce, and many options in preference... give it a try support mac development!!!

heres a screen:


----------



## ksv (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *if you have toast, or not, you can download the audion player from the toast site (roxio) it's hype! i thinki'm going to use it instead of itunes - for a while at least, it has interchangeable skins and it looks nicer thatn the simplistic itunes, it also has a nice visualization angin -gforce, and many options in preference... give it a try support mac development!!!
> 
> heres a screen: *



Yeah, but iTunes is Apple, and Apple is compatible 
Can you burn CDs in Audion, eh?


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Yeah, but iTunes is Apple, and Apple is compatible
> Can you burn CDs in Audion, eh?  *




i never use itunes to burn cd's and if i will burn music cd's maybe i will, but audion is supposed to be bundled with toast which burns everything anyway, and i'm not saying iTunes sucks, actually i think it one of the best mp3 playing apps out there, but it get's boring after a while... audion also has nice display in the dock of how many seconds passes of the song.. and i'm shure other thing which i don't know about cuz i just got it today.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

Not meaning to change the subject...but......

When is Admin going to step in here.  I know this might sound silly coming from me, but, there is way too much garbage being posted.  If he is going to kick people off and tell us to watch what we say, and where we say it... when is he planning on cleaning up this new garbage that has arrived in the form of.... xoot for one.  He is not the only one but I cant think of anyone off the top of my head.

Am I right, or should I just shut up and mind my own buisness?


----------



## dlookus (Apr 5, 2002)

I have to agree. I do the "view recent postings" thing and I'm starting to get really annoyed when the list is full of:

Funny Story I
Funny Story II
Funny Story III
Poll: is xoot insane
Poll: xoot
Poll: the Magic Dragon
Avatar this
Avatar that
Avatar something else
Silly Random Quote
Goofy Stories
the New Herve's Bar and Grill (why is there a new one? is it a franchise now?)

Just letting you know how I feel. I really wish people would stop opening new threads for the same subjects over and over.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *
> the New Herve's Bar and Grill (why is there a new one? is it a franchise now?)*



no, it was to announce when Admin changed it from All Thoughts Non Technical to Herve's B&G...

it also has some things you can use to promote the site on your site (if you have one)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *Here's to a new (old) avatar, a new (old) slogan thingie, and a VERY messy desk *



Your room is such a mess I would FREAK if I were your father


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> Your room is such a mess I would FREAK if I were your father  *



lol! well what my father doesn't know can't hurt him. He's back home, I'm at school - and i _try_ to keep in clean when the parents are coming by


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 5, 2002)

hey guys... does anyone know anything about snakes? specifically, mating them? I need to get my corn snake to umm... do the nasty with another one, so i can get snakelings and make money - lol... but i have no idea how or how to find out. Any ideas?


----------



## DazedAndConfuse (Apr 5, 2002)

Ah that's better.  Amazing how a beer can cause all that work stress to just melt away.  Seen as how I'm new round here, I guess it's my round.  Who's in?  I recommend the Hobgoblin.  I'm impressed that you can get it here.  Guess I'll be calling in to this watering hole more often.

DC



> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> There's yer beer... Seeing as you're new round these parts I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that that attitude isn't going to get worse with the liquor.
> ...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

For herp (that's reptile) info, I usually go to kingsnake and look for a forum...

(Edited to fix the URL)


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

Audion also has an mp3 editor although i'm prety sure that's useless


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *Audion also has an mp3 editor although i'm prety sure that's useless  *



actually, audion's mp3 editor saved my life a few times when i needed to censor cusses out of songs for air play. it's fun fun fun! I like audion a lot, i paid for it and all, but i almost never use it now that i have iTunes. I just like how iTunes organizes mp3s better.


----------



## ksv (Apr 5, 2002)

Mp3 editor, eh? Mp3s are encoded, and can't be edited. Does it decode the Mp3 so you can edit it, then encoe it again?


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

you can "rip mix burn" in audion also fro those who don't know, the buttons are easily accesible from the playlist, although i do like the Lexx gate to the atomic button in iTunes - i think that is the cooles widget ever.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Mp3 editor, eh? Mp3s are encoded, and can't be edited. Does it decode the Mp3 so you can edit it, then encoe it again?  *



   

What brings you to that conclusion? Any media is "encoded" somehow (apart from Bitmaps and raw audio...and even they can be considered to be "encoded" into bits). Of course you can edit an MP3 if the application can handle the MP3 codec. You can edit MP3s in Quicktime also, btw., as well as any other media Quicktime has the codec for.


----------



## ksv (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I meant compessed, not encoded. You can't edit the resource (or data) fork in a .sit file either, right? Same thing.
Even if it is possible to edit Mp3 files in some way without decoding them to AIFF first, it would be slow as a-word-Admin-doesn't-like 
And for the quicktime thing, yes, that's possible, but you can't save the file as an Mp3, it's saved as a quicktime movie.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> OK, I meant compessed, not encoded. You can't edit the resource (or data) fork in a .sit file either, right? Same thing.
> ...



I don't wanna start a fight here, but that is wrong. The thing that "compresses" an MP3 file actually is the encoding. You can edit MP3 content directly, without the need to decode/encode it. As I said, you can do that in Quicktime for example with most other medias. Open two DivX movies, cut and past one of them inside the other and save it. No decoding, no encoding. Nada. And the result is still a DivX movie. Same goes for MP3. Any better audio application can do that. Sure, on some codecs which are based on keyframes (video codecs like DivX, MPEG etc.) they have to be adjustet, but if you just - for example - cut, cut and paste, copy and do such stuff, there is no need to de/en/reencode anything. The fact that Quicktime always wants to make a Quicktime movie out of ANYTHING is more a political decision made my Apple than an actual technical problem. Editing MP3 realtime is no problem for any modern processor, including older G3s.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey, Ed, how's your arm???


----------



## themacko (Apr 5, 2002)

What happened to Ed's arm?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 5, 2002)

He zapped it full of electricity while working on his pond and he had some electric thingy near it. It was back on page 110 or so


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

Have you seen Star Wars? When R2 D2 sticks his data exchange thingy in the power outlet? Or get's shockes my the Javas on Tatooine? That's what happened to Ed's arm/hand....


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

listen to your self! " data exchange thingy" ?! SHAME on you! i bet that was an inside joke on the part of lucas and friends, back in the day when they still had good humor... maybe in attack of the clonses they can kill jar jar binks and get back at least part of the dignity they used to have.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, Jar Jar will have his five minutes, and I red that in this five minutes, he will be even more "stupid" than in Episode 1 (from which I was dissapointed). Overall, the movie should be much more "dark", but the stupid jokes in the trailers already make me doubt that it will be anything near the quality of the original trilogy.

About that data exchange thingy, I just wanted to put it a way that everybody understands it. The days when I knew the blueprints of a R2 unit inside out are gone...sadly...


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

can you people answer a thread i started about mac os xserver ftp access account creation, please... hehe, i'm pimpin my thread in a bar... hehe you know, i would not be surprised if in 5 years we would all meet somwhere in a REAL herve's bar and grill! and have a chat!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 5, 2002)

Ed is probably too tired to even talk (uses viavoice to post) -- too much yard work... Ed take some of you own advice dude! chiiiill 

The encoding dillema --- MP3s can be edited.  They are just sound files.  They are not compressed, their encoding allows small file size with sustainable quality.

Now the question is this:  Where is MP3pro for the mac??? I have the WinAMP codec for MP3Pro, can I use it with MACAST ? if so how ?


Finally, the weekend is here!!!!! 
It sucks though cause I have to wake up at 06:00 tomorrow to go work overtime at a university event.  Oh well, some more $$$ to the bank .  I still have to do my CS homework and starting writing my Zukunftsplnne (sp?) writeup for german.  Maybe I will pick up some Smirnoff ice on the way back from work, stay up late and mix some music (damn my whole life has taken a backseat!) --- 4 more weeks!  Hope dies last 



BTW, BAr & Grill poll:
Some girl I know from England called me up and prank called me.  I have boycotted her for 2 weeks now (i.e. I dont talk to her, no responce to her SMSs --- Admiral running silent ) --- Should I un-boycott her ? or should I keep getting SMSs from her saying "I am soooo sorry " ??? hehehe (let em suffer) 



Admiral


----------



## ksuther (Apr 5, 2002)

Yay! I just finished up with Dockprefs 1.3 
http://homepage.mac.com/ksuther/dockprefs/
Everybody go and download it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 5, 2002)

electricution


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 5, 2002)

what the hell?!

oh well, seems like i was on the page before the last page and answered to "what happened to ed's arm?"

anyways, i now have 700 posts!

when i first got here, i would never have imagined it...

200 at most...

when i hit 100, i was ecstatic!

great times here at the B&G...

a round of drinks for all my friends here!


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

thanks bling bling, hey admiral, i think a few weeks is enough, i mean you don't ant to turn off pottential customers if you know what imean


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *
> 
> actually, audion's mp3 editor saved my life a few times when i needed to censor cusses out of songs for air play. it's fun fun fun! I like audion a lot, i paid for it and all, but i almost never use it now that i have iTunes. I just like how iTunes organizes mp3s better. *


Mp3's really qualify as "broadcast quality"?

<edited spelling>


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 5, 2002)

Admiral, how far along are you in the CS world?  IOW, what are you taking?

(edited because Tom fixed his spelling, so my joke made no sense any more  Like they ever do...  )


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

Ulrik et al - my arm is fine now, back to normal aches and pains from the yard work. No more funny tingling or spasm type movements. Once more thanks to all to for sharing their stories and making me less concerned about it. also thanks for asking about it Ulrik and thanks to all who remembered what happened. 

I have been very busy the last two days. Yesterday was my son's last day here so we hung out a little extra last nite. I had to get up at 4:00 am to take him to the airport so i was in bed by 11:00 last night. I stopped by here very early after i got back, but didn't post as I was feeling a bit withdrawn with him gone. I go thru this every time he leaves. 

Today i finished the pond. The rocks we bought arrived at noon and by 6:00 i was done with it. Of course i am sure i will still do some rearranging and I need to find a way to anchor some of the rocks, but it really went pretty fast. probably because it was the most fun project i have done in the yard. It is my masterpiece!!

For those of you who remember the pic of a funny looking, sawed up hot tub sitting above ground, I'll bet you never believed i could make it look like this -


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

Tom - your other plant is another variety of draecena. it is one of the hardiest of them and will take almost as much neglect as the mother-in-law's tongue It will do well with a minimum amount of light ( won't grow like that, but will survive ok). In the window like you have it, it will want more water. 

someone a while back did a tribute report on Steve Jobs. I am too tired (and lazy) to go back and check who it was. But i wanted to say thanks for thinking of me. That was an honor. I'm glad you did it on Steve. He is much more deserving and i am sure he was more interesting to your class. 

tolya - I am going to try and finish all the major work on the yard this weekend, then 'chiiiiiiilllll' for a few days before i refocus on school stuff again. I must admit i have found this whole experience with landscaping to be fun and rewarding. It may tire me out and leave me less time and energy for the site, but it has been doing good things for my head and my sense of self. not to mention the connectedness with the land that i have been developing. 

so everybody here is another angle of the pond (i am expecting to start hearing a few oooh's and ahhh's about now )


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

Oooh, aaaaahh.  That better, Ed?    Here's a few more for you:  ooooooooh, aaaaaaaaah!

So you put fish in there so the gnome could catch them?


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

gee thanks nkuvu 

we're planning on throwing a few test fish in next weekend. the ecosystem should start to stabilize enough by then. if the raccoons and cats don't eat them or they die from whatever, then we will try more.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 6, 2002)

> _originally posted by Tom_*
> Mp3's really qualify as "broadcast quality"?
> *



Eh, they manage. I encode at higher than 128 usually, and it's only a college station, so people don't expect 2 much from us  



> _originally posted by Ed_*
> someone a while back did a tribute report on Steve Jobs. I am too tired (and lazy) to go back and check who it was. But i wanted to say thanks for thinking of me. That was an honor. I'm glad you did it on Steve. He is much more deserving and i am sure he was more interesting to your class. *



Yup that was me. Actually, the class wasn't too interested - they did like the new iMac commercial though. One of them asked me if the guy in the commercial was Steve Jobs. I honestly do think his career is interesting, mac-user or not, since he did kinda just go around starting companies and leaving them, only to end up with his first. I suppose, for the same reason, some people found it interesting, but you have to realize, people here think i'm the antichrist for using a mac, so...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 6, 2002)

Ed - new drive 10 update at www.versiontracker.com

still no defrag :-(

just thought i'd let people know if they didn't see it already


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

greg - i thought it was you but didn't want to look stupid if it wasn't 
I think Steve's life is really interesting myself and there is a lot of it i don't even know about. i am not one of his disciples or anything like that. i just admire him for sticking by his principles many years ago and for continuing to mostly do so today.

and yea, i was bummed that there was no optimization in the drive10 update. i guess the guy at mwsf didn't really know what he was talking about. oh well, maybe next time. 

btw - the gnome is so much happier now that he has a pond to fish in. before he was trying to fish in the garden. and so far the only thing that has come up are radishes. they wouldn't even make good bait 

and my GF says that the next gnome she is getting me will the one with the wheeelbarrow in honor of all the work i have done putting this yard together.  I am looking forward to being the gnome playing the flute under the mushroom


----------



## tismey (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *I am looking forward to being the gnome playing the flute under the mushroom *



That sounds like a euphemism for something!! 

Anyone have a leather trenchcoat I can borrow? I'm supposed to be going to a fancy dress party as Spike from Buffy, but I can't find a decent coat. Mind you, it's probably a good thing because if I do find one then I'm going to have to bleach my hair, and I'd rather not do that...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Mp3's really qualify as "broadcast quality"?*



usually at 192 or higher they're close enough (or exactly) cd quality so they would be okay for airplay

plus i am a "PCDJ" (i take my PC around and use that to play music instead of using cd's and stuff... i saw some people like this before that were using an ibook blueberry) and most of my songs I get off of Kazaa (well, 90% of my songs came off Napster before it got shut down) and most of them are 128 and they sound just excellent (even though it's Mono output)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 6, 2002)

dear god this thread has alot of pages


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 6, 2002)

I wonder if I can make it one more page just with my own posts...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 6, 2002)

Nope, I guess not. Well, maybe someone else will do it. LOL


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 6, 2002)

vic I think I will keep it up a few more weeks 
I like it when people get upset cause I dont talk to them hehehe (Ed is there a term in psychology for that  ? ) -- then I will talk 


I am in my 4th year in CS
At the moment I am taking Advanced data structures in C (yuck, C, I hate C! -- have HW due on tues, need to start tonite!) and I am also taking discreet maths (which isnt that bad, theory I dont mind so long as I keep away from calculus).

I am literally looking at the course catalog for next semester and I think I will be taking Database Models, UI design and computation theory (or instead oc comp theory I will take Higher level languages).


One more year left  (2 more semesters actually, four courses).
Then I am scott free.  I am debating the MA in CS for now.  I am thinking og taking a side road and do an MBA with MIS background for now, then re-evaluate CS.  


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

Advanced data structures.  In C.  Now I understand why you hate C so much.    I'm assuming you mean things like hash tables, binary trees, red-black trees, etc.  When I did that kind of stuff it was in C++, so things were a lot easier (made classes and used templates and all that fun stuff).

Please take UI design.    There are *so* many programs out there that need a kick in the pants for their UI.  The class (at least my class) wasn't very exciting, but I learned a lot, and I still use the principles for every program I write.  At work, there is a program that is in use, which is one of those kinds of programs which the professor brings in and shows to the class.  And then rips it up.  "They did this wrong, this is put together poorly, this should be like that...."  etc.  UI Design wasn't my first clue that Windows needed improving (my first clue was having to re-install the OS one week after buying it  ) but it was a good indicator of everything that Microsoft did wrong with the UI.

Tuesday?  Heck, you have plenty of time.  That's what caffeine is for, anyway.  To stay up all night the night before to hack out your programs.


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 6, 2002)

Have you noticed that by clicking on the post count for this thread in the B&G forum, your get an eye-opening ranking of who's posted most in this thread? Apparantly, Ed leads with 247 (not bad) with the incomparable AdimralAK a massive 80 posts behind... (Bernie now at a pathetic 1)

I think you should be... er... proud. yes. )

Bernie     )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

wow... 3rd place never felt so good!   

it's a wonder XOOT hasn't passed me up yet!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey cool, I never noticed that! Woo, 10th place. It's strange how Herve is only in 8th place with 90 posts at his own B&G...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 6, 2002)

xoot's too busy creating new polls, BB.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

true.....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 6, 2002)

i just saw a commercial for Blade II... saying that it was the "most original action thriller in years." Which is interesting... since it's a sequel... maybe it's just me... anywhoo

how is everyone today? it's a saturday and we should all be in a good mood - cuz umm, i am and i said so... even though campus food has once again made me frightfully ill... ah well


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 6, 2002)

everybody needs to get the song "give me back my wig" by hound dog taylor  its very uplifting


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

this thread was just killed as soon as a forum was created in it's name.  - must the macosx doc com forum suffer like apple did and repeat history?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 6, 2002)

I've been out and busy for almost literally the last 24+ hours and I get home and find that Navigator 0.2 is released (yes chimera). They pulled the link for the site because mozdev.org couldn't handle the traffic, but someone on the mailing list put it on their idisk. Check it out I'm loving it!

http://idisk.mac.com/alanbrent/Public/chimera-latest.tar.gz


----------



## ulrik (Apr 6, 2002)

why did they rename btw? I now that a PHP CMS exists with the name "Chimera". Was that the reason???


----------



## ulrik (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *i just saw a commercial for Blade II... saying that it was the "most original action thriller in years." Which is interesting... since it's a sequel... maybe it's just me... anywhoo
> 
> how is everyone today? it's a saturday and we should all be in a good mood - cuz umm, i am and i said so... even though campus food has once again made me frightfully ill... ah well *



Need Blade 2? What do you want? 700 MB DivX 5 in excellent quality or two SVCDs in the same good quality? 

Arg, bad Ulrik, stop dealing with illegal movie material...  

I can only say: go to the cinema! I got the movie three days ago, converted it to SVCDs, watched it, was so excited that today, I bought my cinema tickets for the double-night-premiere (it is not yet released here in Germany)...Blade 1 was good, but this film is even better!

Well, how I am? I just come from a Depeche Mode party in Heidelberg, it was really good, but now I am a bit tired (it's 2 o'clock in the night over here) so I thought I make a short stop in Herve's and than I go to bed...then again, my cat just decided to hop onto my arm and rest/sleep there...so I will have to stay at the computer for some more time


----------



## googolplex (Apr 6, 2002)

ulrik there was an old unix (x-windows) browser called chimera. The name navigator is suspicious though. Anyways its very nice.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 6, 2002)

I don't know. Chimera is an awesome name. Say it. Chimera. Fast cars are named Chimera. Freaky animals with a lions head and a scorpions tale, attacking freaky greek gods are called Chimera. Viruses in John Woo movies are called Chimera. Chimera is a winner name. I bet a future president of the US is called Chimera. But Navigator? It's the diet coke of evil. The margerine of evil. Just one calory. Not evil enough.


----------



## vic (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *I don't know. Chimera is an awesome name. Say it. Chimera. Fast cars are named Chimera. Freaky animals with a lions head and a scorpions tale, attacking freaky greek gods are called Chimera. Viruses in John Woo movies are called Chimera. Chimera is a winner name. I bet a future president of the US is called Chimera. But Navigator? It's the diet coke of evil. The margerine of evil. Just one calory. Not evil enough. *



the austin powers influence...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

can someone download it and post a screenshot? please!!!!

anyways... Click Here!

i want to see if this site works on all platforms and browsers and i know there are many different browsers used here... post a screenshot (or send it to me through PM) so i can see what to do to make it better...

thanks everyone!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 6, 2002)

heres a navigator screenshot.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 6, 2002)

bah, grainy jpeg.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

wow... that is a great looking browser! i love it!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 6, 2002)

Post count doesnt matter 
Besides I am busy as hell  --- I will be posting more this summer when I have more free time.  Today I spent the day working OT, and studying and still not done 


Data structures in C....ugh...
Data structs I dont mind.  I know about Trees, and heaps, and stacks, heck I can talk about implementations all day long  -- I just hate C!  My most recent HW is 2/3 playing with a program and explaning it and 1/3 programming an algorythm for it, so I think I can do better with it grade wise  tomorrow I will be thnking about hwo to implement whatever I need to do.

UI design is taught in Delphi from what I hear from my fellow CS students that have taken it.  They seem to like it so I will be taking it I think.  One of the book is called "GUI bloopers" ... I wonder if windows OS is the biggest blooper of the bunch hehehe 


Man I feel tired... I dont wanna go to bed yet  -- Havent seen MadTV yet


----------



## xoot (Apr 6, 2002)

I now know where the name "Chimera" originated from. There was once a movie I saw where there was a disease called Chimera which would wipe out humanity and can only be stopped by this one medicine, etc., etc. Very cool movie. Very cool name.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 6, 2002)

Yes that movie was called MIssion Impossible II 
And Chimera was a mythical creature that was killed by belerafon (sp?) which was the name of teh anti-toxin in MI:2


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 6, 2002)

Bellapheron, if I'm not mistaken.

However, the Chimera is actually a mythological creature (Greek in origin, if I remember correctly) with the body of... an eagle and the head of a lion? Was that it? I can't remember...


----------



## xoot (Apr 6, 2002)

Duh! 

And Bellapheron is correct.  Too bad they canged the name to... to... to... the dreaded name: Navigator. It gives me the creeps.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bighairydog _
> *Have you noticed that by clicking on the post count for this thread in the B&G forum, your get an eye-opening ranking of who's posted most in this thread? ...*


I'm surprised Jadey is not higher...

Actually I'm just posting this so that I'll be higher than her.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *I'm surprised Jadey is not higher...
> 
> Actually I'm just posting this so that I'll be higher than her.  *


Do'h!

"J" alpahbatizes before "T"... So I need just one more...

I just know this is going to get me in trouble.


----------



## Klink (Apr 6, 2002)

lol 
Very cool Tom. A new form of subtlety on the verge of being subliminal......grey text on a grey background.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 6, 2002)

Except when it hits the white bkgd... ouch! Then all your secret innermost thoughts are revealed to the world.


----------



## xoot (Apr 6, 2002)

But you can still see it when you select it or quote it...

This is obviously not a good form of hiding text. I recommend PGP:
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=lzJH


----------



## edX (Apr 6, 2002)

googolplex - are you just trying to raise my blood pressure? posting links to chimera in Herve's!!    I mean, it was cool that Kent posted his link and shared his docks pref update with the bar crowd, but really let's try to keep our technical stuff out of this thread except for just casual talk about life having to to with tech stuff. 

that sounds confusing, but you know what i mean 

eagle head and lion body is a griffin i believe. I was just watching "Merlin" with my son on thursday night and that is what the griffins Merlin and Arthur were attacked by looked like 

btw - i noticed in a magazine that AOL is the number one griped about company in the world on web sites for griping.  (of any kind of company)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

C'mon, don't you people use Google?  



> _From Greek Mythology Reference:_
> The Chimera was a fire-breathing monster with the head of a lion, body of a goat and tail of a serpent. It killed and ate human beings until it was killed by Bellerophon who was riding the winged horse Pegasus.



Sheeesh...




Woo! 300 posts!


----------



## ksv (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey, Chimera actually looks good... Let's download it and see if it's just as slow as Mozilla


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

Ed, I succeded in raising your blood pressure didn't I. I didn't mean for it to a disscussion in here just kind of a 'heads up' its here thing.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 7, 2002)

Three easy words to get thrown out of Herve's:

long live AOL


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

aol pisses me off. its expensive crapy service...... i have alot of f*cking stupid pc friends who pay the 30 bucks a month for aol and another 40 for cable .....wft?!?!?!  i hate stupid ppl....


----------



## themacko (Apr 7, 2002)

AOL isn't _that_ bad.  But let's not let this ruin the mood in Herve's.  Don't want any bar-fights in here ... 

Ohh!  I started the 100th page in Herve's!  That's cause for a celebration, drinks all around on me!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

We are currently on the 132 page I think. You must have your posts-per-page setting set differently. Or maybe I just do  I just read in that post count thing that tommy pointed out that I have the fourth most posts in this thread. I'm really suprised!


----------



## tismey (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually, this is page 133. Or not. It all depends on whatever you've got your prefs set to. But while macko's offering, mine's a pint!! Anyone else? And one at a time please!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 7, 2002)

Damn daylight savings time!
I lost an hour of my life  --- one less hour to do homework  --- the good thing is that I had a good (yet weird dream) that seems to have given a nice lighting to my day ... I also feel very rested...now all I need is frapp, and tismey our good bartender can take care of that  ---


SO how is everyone today ?


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

i started page 50.... 40 messages per page set in the prefs


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm feeling great today, but I'm going to be macless from monday-friday !!!! I think I'm going to go into withdrawl


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

i played halo all night and i feel wasted, im 8 megs away from win2000 for vpc and its goin at 2.1 kbps... im now goin out of my mind, i pay money for cable for it to go fast damn it!!!!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

That's another thing I love about Arizona -- no daylight savings time...

And since themacko is buying -- something with a little caffeine, if you please, Tismey.

plex, why are you going to be macless?  Are you going to be completely disconnected from the world, or just without a mac?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

Just without a mac. My dad is going on a business trip to boston and He is taking our ibook. I still have a crappy old pc though...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

So start taking screenshots so you won't forget...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 7, 2002)

yeah take a screenshot, and make it the wallpaper on your wintel box!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *That's another thing I love about Arizona -- no daylight savings time...*


That's one of the things I *hate* about daylight savings time... Not every state has it! (Note I'm criticizing DST and not Arizona.)

We have offices in several states, but dealing with our Tuscon offices is a pain. I never know what time it is there... And trying to set up meeting in Outlook is voodoo...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Just without a mac. My dad is going on a business trip to boston and He is taking our ibook...( *


Happiness is not having to share your computer with anyone! 

Triple-happiness is having 3 networked computers that all belong to you!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

what is heaven.....i think tommy will has it figured out.


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

Why do you need three networked computers to yourself, except for networked rendering with Bryce?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 7, 2002)

Geez... I'm gone for 4 days and you guys add 13 pages to the B & G....


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, you could use all three for SETI, or you could use Apple Remote Desktop or Timbuktu to control all three or once. Or you could get up and walk to another one while another one does something else. Who doesn't want three computers?


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

Heh... I want four monitors for displaying four huge green flourecent *rat* pictures!


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

I...


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

will make...


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

the 2000th post! Hooray!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

xoot, that's just sad...
Avatars need to be 50x50 pixels right?


----------



## xoot (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Avatars need to be 50x50 pixels right? *



Yup. 50 by 50 pixels.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Why do you need three networked computers to yourself, except for networked rendering with Bryce?  *


"Need"?.... Hmmmm. I don't think I understand what that word means or what it has to do with anything.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

AW DAMN YOU XOOT!!!!!!!!!

DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!

DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but at least I got #1000 so !

and xoot... you were around 100 yesterday... STOP POSTING SO DAMN MUCH!!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

As seems to be the custom, I get nothing. 

But that's OK


----------



## edX (Apr 7, 2002)

hey Blue, you to raise your glass and toast with the rest of us !!

Here's to Herve's 

maybe we should start a pool on when we'll reach 3000 

now, who said this thread died when they renamed the whole forum after it?  

hi ho, hi ho , it's off to my back yard i go


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Sorry, I'm just depressed, which for kids my age seems to be the latest fashion.  About absolutely nothing in particular though, which is fun in its own right.

To Herve! *toasts*

Back to homework. *sigh* Who invented Sunday nights? Grrrrr... lol


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

*toasts to herves many many many times hoping he wont remember the macless week.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

the problem with my mac habits:  my grades have gone from 4.0 in 7th grade to a 3.2 average last year (when i got my g4) and now im a the f*cking depresing level of a 2.4 .... arg, i have been not doing my work to fill my mind with things having to do with computers... although on the bright side my g4 has givin me artistic value (4 movies, hundereds of Photoshop works, web design, ect. ) i better hope to get a tech job or ill be living with my mom for a loooong time.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Same thing going here. I discovered AfterEffects and the sheer visceral joy of owning an iPod and LCD iMac and my grades have certainly suffered because of it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *my grades have gone from 4.0 in 7th grade to a 3.2 average last year (when i got my g4) and now im a the f*cking depresing level of a 2.4 ....*



really!?

7th Grade: Average GPA : 3.995
8th Grade: Average GPA : 3.259
9th Grade: Average GPA : 2.540 (3/4 of the way through)

are you like a freaking distant twin!?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

Wtf do those number grades mean? I get letter grades...
*confused*

There have been like 20 replies in the last hour...this is scary.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Yay! 9th grade Mac users unite!

I don't know what my GPA actually is but I'm guessing it's around 2.6 or so at this point.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

yeah what are those numbers. I get percents...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 7, 2002)

Oh.....look!!

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/PhotoAlbum9.html


I made it!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Those are GPAs, or Grade Point Averages. My school doesn't do them, but it's a score from 0 to 4.0 (perfect)...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

Go 9th grade Mac-heads 
My average is just about always a B+ or A-...always has been 
Very pwetty JohnnyV, but you still need a place to sleep


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

to clearify further.. gpa is a average of all your grades... A=4  b=3 c=2 d=1 f=0

to get that average you simply add all of your points together, for me
spanish=2
geometry=2
civics=2
keyboarding=3
english=2
independent study(movie's)=4 
gym=4
biology=1
--------------
average=2.5  (b-,c+)  this is not goin to get me a job at curpurnico.... 

oh and bling bling yes i am your twin but im the one who likes breakfast pasteries


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 7, 2002)

To make the GPA thing even more confusing:

In college, the values are weighted based on the number of credit hours the class is.  So an A in a 1 credit class will be overshadowed by a C in a 5 credit class.  I don't remember how to figure it all out -- I haven't done GPA stuff for a while...  And it's not one of those big priorities in life right now, either.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

dear god i hope math is a low credit  hour class


----------



## ksuther (Apr 7, 2002)

hmm, so this quarter I would be: 3.5, 3.5, 3.5, 4, 3.5, 3, 3.5. That's a 3.5 average...I guess, did I do it right?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *...I made it!*


I don't think I've ever seen a tower Performa before... Hmmmm 6400? Did they distribute that one in the US?

Was that a Quadra 7xx/8xx or the PM 8x00?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Yeah, it was the same machine as the PowerMac 6500, from what I remember... I dunno, look it up in MacTracker.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Go 9th grade Mac-heads...*


9th grade!!!! I can't even remember that far back!  

I think that was the first of 3 times I took French 1... "??? tu parle français?... Mais, non!"


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

Je suis Americain. Je suis Americain. Je suis Americain. Oui, oui, oui, je suis Americain. Je ne parle pas Francais.... je ne parle pas Francais.....

--my French class from last year...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Yeah, it was the same machine as the PowerMac 6500, from what I remember... I dunno, look it up in MacTracker. *


...could not find Mactracker, but I did find this.

I must have been off doing something important because I still don't remember these machines... 

Maybe the were only sold in schools. I seem to remember that was how Apple targeted Performas for a while. 

I think they targeted the 8500's to non-education markets.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Je suis Americain. Je suis Americain. Je suis Americain. Oui, oui, oui, je suis Americain. Je ne parle pas Francais.... je ne parle pas Francais.....
> 
> --my French class from last year... *


Je ne parle pas français parce que je prévois que vous à toute parlez anglais.  (Temerciez Dieu de Google!)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

MacTracker is available on VersionTracker and it is an ESSENTIAL piece of software. In addition to the amazing variety of specs listed, it also includes Startup Sounds and information about Apple's printers, monitors, and other cool hardware (nothing on the iPod, for some reason)... it's great though.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

i wonder how long this thread will continue... years p'haps


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 7, 2002)

I wonder that myself. i figure that it won't really ever stop unless the admin deletes it or something... since it's really all just rambling anyway, it doesn't 
run out of ideas like other, more pertinent threads


----------



## googolplex (Apr 7, 2002)

bets on when page 1000 will arrive .


----------



## edX (Apr 8, 2002)

you know, page counts are only relevant to the individual since everybody can set them to their own tastes. For instance i set mine for 10 views per page which makes this thread 204 pages long right now.

less posts means faster load times and since in every other thread but this one there are rarely more than 2 or 3 new ones i want to read anyway, this makes more sense than waiting for buttons and formatting for any more than that.

obviously, i will see page 1000 much sooner than most people. 

and about gpa's - they are very important for getting into college. the better your gpa, the better of a college you can choose to go to. and once in college they become even more important if you plan to go on to grad school. If you aren't planning to continue your education after your bachelors, then they don't really mean much after that. Employers do not normally check your gpa. also the scales that you guys are using are american. some other countries use different ones.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

My GPA in high school was terrible.  But I was able to get into community college without any problems (their only requirements are that you can pay and are breathing.  I think they'd be flexible on the breathing bit if you could still pay  ).  The classes in community college were identical in course material to the 4-year university, the tuition was about half of the university's, and the classes were about 30 people instead of 500.  I'd recommend looking into community college for anyone looking for education past high school.

I only have a Bachelor's degree, so my GPA is pretty well ignored.  I agree with what Ed said.

And obviously I am using American terminology for my schooling.  I know that this post won't make sense to some other people on the other side of the pond.    But I don't know the correct terminology for the schools I am referring to, or even if there is an equivalent.  Sorry.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 8, 2002)

I am now begining my macless week


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 8, 2002)

3 more weeks left till end of classessss!!!!!
YAY!!!! (2 days left to finish my dang HW...booo )

In one day there are one average 2.5 new pages on here (by my sorting standards)... I wonder when I go on vacation for a month and  I wont have a mac, how many pages will there be ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

*"unless the admin deletes it or something"*

if he did that... we would revolt!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes, I'm sure there would be an uprising of many unhappy people without a B&G for them to regularly visit. The effects on the MacOSX.com community would be disastrous


----------



## tismey (Apr 8, 2002)

I can see this thread growing at its current rate at least until 10.2 is announced, or indeed released. Once that happens, everyone will be too busy posting cool Easter eggs they've found or troubleshooting other people's install issues.

I think the forums generally are different at times like this when there's not a lot of activity on the OS front. Someone further back commented on the number of 'useless' polls and threads that have been springing up of late, and I think that these are a direct result of the fact that there's not a great deal to post about otherwise, but people still want to come here and post...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey, this is a "community" right? We have to talk about something


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 8, 2002)

True, true.

I'm switching my view, the way Ed was talking about. It makes a lot more sense, I think.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

> i figure that it won't really ever stop unless the admin deletes it or something... since it's really all just rambling anyway



They couldn't delete Herve's Bar and Grill, it's a historic landmark.



> i wonder how long this thread will continue... years p'haps



as long as there's a macosx.com there will be a herve's bar and grill.  Since this thread is really just a collection of random ideas and conversations it can never die because new ideas keep getting added on


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

i had just finished coding a page for my client's website and ready to save...

_click click_

(expletives run out of bling's mouth so fast he'd be caught speeding on the highway if he was driving!)


WINDOWS CRASHES WHEN I CLICK SAVE!!!!!!!

here's the shocking photograph... another hour lost thanks to windows!

(whacha guys think about my office eh? lol... it's really not all mine but the guy who's office it actually is, isn't around much... that book there.... well every listing that is on the internet must be in that book (for reference since most stuff I put online gets screwed up somehow)


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

Ladies and gentlemen, there is not just one, but TWO lessons to be learned here!

Lesson 1: Save like crazy. I hit command-s just about every 5-45 seconds.

Lesson 2: Don't trust Windoze to your work, you'll regret it.

That sucks BB


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

> Hey, this is a "community" right? We have to talk about something


And increase our post counts.... 



> WINDOWS CRASHES WHEN I CLICK SAVE


Uh, what happened to the "Save every five minutes when working on important (read: *any*) stuff on Windows"?

Sorry -- had to say it.  Same reason I ask if anyone has a backup of their dissertation when they press 'Delete' instead of 'Print'....

No one has ever told me that they do have a backup, BTW...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 8, 2002)

god and thats what I'm stuck with now for a bit. I am praying for no BSODs.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Uh, what happened to the "Save every five minutes when working on important (read: any) stuff on Windows"?*



i can't save... the site is a "live" site so when I hit save (even when i'm not finished), they see what i've done... so i have to wait until i'm done to save...

but it wasn't anything major... just a bit of "cosmetic restructuring" (made the page go from crappy looking to "ooh! new shiny look!")


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

What about saving the current files offline, modifying them , then transferring those files to online status?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

the server gets confused and screws the links up...

(this is a UNIX server i might add... but it's only been like this when we switched to FrontPage 2002 from the 2000 version)


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

you could just copy all the source and paste it into another document just in case, right? 
Then if it crashes, just copy and paste it back


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 8, 2002)

Good idea, but think about it; would you ever actually do that? It's sometimes annoying enough to remember to hit Cmd-S every once in a while much less Ctrl-C, switch to other window, Ctrl-V, every few seconds...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *you could just copy all the source and paste it into another document just in case, right? *



i make over 100 changes per day.... copying and pasting code into "backup" pages would make my work harder... 

plus i am just now getting into HTML (i've been using FrontPage my whole life) and it's hard enough learning that and then using it...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

You just need a configuration management tool, like ClearCase (on Windows).

Then to modify a file, you need to check it out (with an SPCR number if your company really wants one), modify the files, then check it back in, and have it reviewed by three other people before the file is considered worthy..... 


Oh!  Sorry, I'm at work, that's the fun we get to do to modify files.  The advantage to this is that you can always get the earlier versions, so if I make a change that breaks things we can recover the old information.  Of course the disadvantage is that it's a PITA.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 8, 2002)

if i wasnt so lazy i would start a web page... i guess when dreamweaver comes out... june... anybody got any title ideas (www.satanicpoptart.net)?


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 9, 2002)

Yawn... Hey people, I'm back from the magic kingdom.  Long lines everywhere we went... ANyway, just checking in at the ol' B & G and showing off the new Transparent Green Spinning Box of Death 
Nice work with the yard Ed. You can hardly recognize the fountain.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 9, 2002)

Glad to see you finally made your spinning square transparent. That was bothering me


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 9, 2002)

I acknowledge that the rotationally-moving polygonal shape being opaque never caught my attention, but if it had, I doubt if it would have provoked me to a state of annoyance.

I HATE Shakespeare... arrrrrrrrrrrgh.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm on my second day of maclessness. 3 left!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

what's happening to the B&G!? there is very little posting going on in here!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 9, 2002)

BlingBling, we... uh, we had to tell you this at some point, but, um... well, you see... this isn't quite what it seemed... as a matter of fact, it's... um...

actually I don't know what it is. It's HERVE'S BAR AND GRIlL! So let's PARTY! Woooooo!

Come on, people, keep posting... you can do it!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 9, 2002)

Some of us are at work and can only pop off to the pub every once in a while when the boss isn't looking...


----------



## edX (Apr 9, 2002)

hey, sometimes you've gotten something to say, and sometimes you don't. no big deal. since everybody seems to be tired of my yard updates, i don't have much to say right now.

except that i just added 10 goldfish to the pond.


----------



## xoot (Apr 9, 2002)

You would see a lot more posts if I still rated quantity over quality.

The bar isn't losing its popularity. But it isn't gaining pupularity either. So, I recommend that BlingBling goes on an advertising campaign.


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, sometimes you've gotten something to say, and sometimes you don't. no big deal. since everybody seems to be tired of my yard updates, i don't have much to say right now.
> 
> except that i just added 10 goldfish to the pond. *



PICTURES ! PICTURES! 

hey ED, would you like to be the official gardener and landscape designer of mac os x. com? - unless you already are


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

something we all dread...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 9, 2002)

Don't tell me you were twisted enough to do that. Where did that come from?

*ksuther shutters*

Yes, Ed should become the official gardener. He seems to be the only one that gardens


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Don't tell me you were twisted enough to do that. Where did that come from?*



appleturns.com gave me the idea in their VEVO poll...



> *A two-button mouse coming standard to the Mac? Good lord 'n' butter, what's next?*
> 
> - In Mac OS X 10.2, the Dock has a "Start" button
> - "Power Mac P4: Intel Inside"
> ...



and how's this for some Herve's B&G advertisement!


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

cool bling bling, is that illustrator or photoshop?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

bling, nice job! You seem to be very good with photoshop!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

vic... it is photoshop

googolplex... thanks


----------



## scott (Apr 9, 2002)

try putting the herve avatar in the iMac's screen


----------



## ksuther (Apr 9, 2002)

lol! That would rock! Once it's done, we need to get admin to put it out in the main area of the Herve's bar and grill forum


----------



## ulrik (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, sometimes you've gotten something to say, and sometimes you don't. no big deal. since everybody seems to be tired of my yard updates, i don't have much to say right now.
> 
> except that i just added 10 goldfish to the pond. *



If you have a cat I can predict how many goldfishes it costs until you can persuade the cat that eating goldfishes is really bad.

My personal experience is with 9 cats - mine, the one from my brother and the seven from my parents -  that  roughly 17 goldfishes are needed to explain 9 cats that it is NOT good to eat goldfishes. One even survived it after he was taken out of the pond and played with for several minutes. But he still has a white stain on his back which will never go away I fear...

Brave goldfishes they were...goldfishes, I salute you.....but the cats learned it! Now they only eat the goldfishes of the neighbourhood...


----------



## scott (Apr 9, 2002)

yummy fisshisses


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *try putting the herve avatar in the iMac's screen *



the whole screen?!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 9, 2002)

Bling, your amazing man .


----------



## vic (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *vic... it is photoshop
> 
> googolplex... thanks  *



classic or....


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *here's the shocking photograph... another hour lost thanks to windows!*


Oh. I see your problem... It's that Mountain Dew.

Switching to some sort of downer would make you type/click/move more slowly thus giving WinDoze an greater chance of keeping up with your request. 


> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i can't save... the site is a "live" site so when I hit save (even when i'm not finished), they see what i've done... so i have to wait until i'm done to save...*


That's why you are supposed to set up your Mac as a local Apache/PHP/mySQL "development" machine! 


> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *the server gets confused and screws the links up...
> 
> (this is a UNIX server i might add... but it's only been like this when we switched to FrontPage 2002 from the 2000 version) *


MicroSloth Front Page is not compatible with a Mountain Dew powered development environment!!!


----------



## edX (Apr 9, 2002)

ok, official gardener it is. 

Casey - that is really cool. but can you do it with Herve's new rock guitarist avator. that would be so much cooler - really fits the bar theme. 

As far as cats and the fish go, we live in a neighbborhood with a large farrel cat population plus skunks and raccoons. i expect some of the fish will come up missing. At $3 for 10 fish, i am not going to sweat it for awhile. perhaps eventually i will end up with a dozen of the smartest fish. At any rate, they were being sold as "large feeders" so they were destined to be food from the start. i figure if i have a pair survive out of this group, i will have done good.

funny that the pond went for 4 nights withut any of the border rocks falling over but we were gone for 1 hour to get some more plants and came home and one of them was pushed into the pond. All the books also say i should expect visits from the local herons


----------



## Klink (Apr 10, 2002)

As official gardener...do you get the wear a funny hat? Or maybe some shoe-boots or something?


----------



## edX (Apr 10, 2002)

sorry i do all my gardening in my favorite oilskin oHIo State baseball cap. it is only as official backyard wizard that i get to wear the funny hat. 

all these years and i am still looking for a pair of elf boots that i like 

oh and somebaody asked for pics. i don't have anything new yet but i expect to put up a new 'almost finished' page by this weekend. I think i will have the archway finished and up by then if it doesn't keep raining like it was today.


----------



## Klink (Apr 10, 2002)

Do you get to play with power tools at least then? Like spinny things with watcha-ma-call-it's and doodly-dad's, etc. You must have a favorite who-ja-ma-watt of sorts.


----------



## edX (Apr 10, 2002)

well, i did just get a new circular saw today for making the archway. i also have a weed whacker and a hedge hog (trimmer). i personally enjoy the hose nozzle with about 7 different settings  The lawn mower is my least favorite power tool as it is very old and falling apart (no catch bag, runs rough, etc. ) everynow and then i even get to use the drill 

but mostly i just use hand tools, they are more my speed


----------



## googolplex (Apr 10, 2002)

Was the site down for anyone else last night at around 10 something (EST) until 11 something, when I finally got some sleep?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 10, 2002)

Yep, it was down from like 9:30 to way too late at night for me to stay up. It's working now, though. Duh.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 10, 2002)

anyone know if strepp throat or perhaps an ear infection will go away on its own?


----------



## roger (Apr 10, 2002)

a strepp throat should go away after 5 or so days. If it has not then it has gone acute and you should see your doctor.

The stepptocus bacteria have a life cycle of around 5 days.

Roger.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *a strepp throat should go away after 5 or so days. If it has not then it has gone acute and you should see your doctor.
> 
> The stepptocus bacteria have a life cycle of around 5 days.
> ...



wow. i wasn't even expecting an answer! thanks a lot Roger, one thing less to worry about


----------



## edX (Apr 10, 2002)

greg - if you do have an ear infection, you should get to a doctor right away and get some antibiotics. ear infections can mess with your hearing apparatus if not taken care of. having your ear drained is not something you want to go thru - better to be safe than sorry.

it continues to rain here which will delay my archway project. on the other hand it will make planting the new plants easy. i haven't gone out to count goldfish yet


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

Over here the weather has become beautiful.  I thought it wouls rain today so I wore boots and a light sweated but it turned out to be sunny and partly warm.  I think tomorrow will the first official day I wear a T-shirt 


-- unfortunatelly I have not been absent from here due to good weather (I wish) but due to a lot of work... this week was catastrophic  ine machine failure after another lol--damn peecees  )


Admiral


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

here in canada, toronto it's beautiful weather also! sunny, clear day, no or little wind, i love it!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 10, 2002)

It's sunny and cooler today, currently about 84 deg F (29 deg C).  Humidity at 12%, with wind speeds of 5 mph (8 kph).

So if Ed were here he'd have to be working instead of posting...


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

DRINKS ON ME TODAY FOLKS! - see the april 10 thread...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *but can you do it with Herve's new rock guitarist avator. that would be so much cooler - really fits the bar theme.*



he has switched back to the old one... i was really looking forward to using the new one!


and vic... it was Photoshop 6 for Windows.... I soooooooooo want to have Photoshop 7 but I must wait a few months

edit: forgot to thank TommyWillB for the great laughs... we have some new G4 Quicksilvers in the office, but i'm not sure if I would be able to use them (since M$ doesn't make any FrontPage versions for the Mac)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

looks like it may have just been a server error.....

herve's icon is back to the new one!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *anyone know if strepp throat or perhaps an ear infection will go away on its own?  *



I have something wrong with my ear too. When I turn my head to the left I hear some really irritating humming noise in my right ear. I went to a doctor and a specialist but they couldn't figure out what it was... 
Think I have to go to an other doctor if it gets worse...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 10, 2002)

> When I turn my head to the left I hear some really irritating humming noise in my right ear.


That's simple -- just don't turn your head to the left!  

I know, you probably saw that one coming...


----------



## divibisan (Apr 10, 2002)

> Was the site down for anyone else last night at around 10 something (EST) until 11 something, when I finally got some sleep?



It was down from 5 ish until around 11 for me


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 10, 2002)

Forgetting how useless the campus health centre is, I walked over there today. After waiting for at least two hours, they said they didn't know what the problems is, and gave me a little container full of salt. I think I'M more qualified than these people. Is it really so hard to take a throat culture and then prescribe some antibiotics? I could easily have written myself out an Rx for Zithromax - I get strepp every month or so, I'm used to the routine now. In any event, if it doesn't go away by the end of the week I'm going to go back. You could walk in with a severed arm and they'd give you salt...


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> he has switched back to the old one... i was really looking forward to using the new one!
> ...



AND THANKS GOD! how can you be a profesional web designer and use frontpage?


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *Forgetting how useless the campus health centre is, I walked over there today. After waiting for at least two hours, they said they didn't know what the problems is, and gave me a little container full of salt. I think I'M more qualified than these people. Is it really so hard to take a throat culture and then prescribe some antibiotics? I could easily have written myself out an Rx for Zithromax - I get strepp every month or so, I'm used to the routine now. In any event, if it doesn't go away by the end of the week I'm going to go back. You could walk in with a severed arm and they'd give you salt... *



you know at least you'd think thei'd give a larger salt container if your arm is severed, but noooo...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *AND THANKS GOD! how can you be a profesional web designer and use frontpage? *



i use Dreamweaver on occasion but i like FrontPage since i've used it since I was 8....


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

i used front page for about a week, and then i read about athousand articles on why it sucks, and the i tried dreamweaver and it kicks. the living sh** aut of front page on any ocasion... my friend, if you want to become a professional web designer developer check your code. if it includes things that should not bee there it is bad code. Front page takes a dump on the chest of the internet and then rubs it's a** oll over a websites face.  --- sorry it's just how i feel about it. i hope it's clear.

not insulting you bling, just front page.


----------



## xoot (Apr 10, 2002)

I use Blogger and raw HTML.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 10, 2002)

frontpage != proffessional web designer


Since I mainly use PHP/MySQL/MING, I tend to write my sites in Apple's Project Builder. If I need static HTML, I am often to lazy to write it from hand (complex talbes are just so much easier to create in WYSIWYG) so I use a combination of Project Builder and GoLive 6.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 10, 2002)

I use blogger for my weblog (jeff.hume.ca) and I hand code my html with tons of CSS. frontpage is awful just get away from it bling


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *frontpage != proffessional web designer
> 
> 
> Since I mainly use PHP/MySQL/MING, I tend to write my sites in Apple's Project Builder. If I need static HTML, I am often to lazy to write it from hand (complex talbes are just so much easier to create in WYSIWYG) so I use a combination of Project Builder and GoLive 6. *



is project builder good for writing php? i also write ohp and mysql but i use bbedit now... how did you setup project builder as a web app writing tool?


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

<?PHP
if isset(front_page) {

echo ("you are not allowed to code!")

}

else {

echo ("code happily!")

}
?>

 i'm not sure of my sintax, i havent tried too hard, it's just for kiks


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

i can't code 1 line of text... not even a simple link....
dreamweaver worked for a while, but it started to become REALLY STUPID after a while....


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i can't code 1 line of text... not even a simple link....
> dreamweaver worked for a while, but it started to become REALLY STUPID after a while.... *



wow... uhhh.. you get points for creatively conveying your point...


----------



## vic (Apr 10, 2002)

bling bling, html is really easy! i picked up a magazine a while ago (5years) and got a tripod homepage and was coding like mad, if i saw something on other sites i looked at the page source and copied and pasted the code, that way i learned html really fast. i admit i don't know javascript at all, but al that javascript can be handled by dreamweaver and imageready. but i do understand it when i look at it. it's easy to understand most codes when you look throught them especially php and html. bling bling, for you own good, please learn the basics for html, i admit it's annoing to code tables, and i usually get dreamweaver to do the tables but what if something goes wrong with your code? believe me, seeing you code naked and knowing how to manipulate it to your utmost desire is good. i usally use dreamweaver to code, lik i said before, now with php, ther eis no vsual coding program and my knowledge of pure html sure helps now. and bbedit is really helpfull when one decides to code the matrix


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 10, 2002)

Here ya go -- a simple link...

```
<a href="http://www.google.com">Google</a>
```

That should be enough to get you started...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, while Vic is buying, can I get a pint of something good?  How about a pint of Sunderland, Tismey?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2002)

I use simpletext for HTMLing  lol
I laugh in the face of frontpage users  hehehe


As for campus medical, I went there once and they told me if I was sick I needed to contact them before seeing a doctor to approve in order to make it count towards my student health insurance...what a bunch of crock  --- now I have better healthcare, boo them


----------



## googolplex (Apr 10, 2002)

starting out html you dont feel good because all your stuff looks stupid and unprofessional but when you get good its much more rewarding. I suggest you learn blingbling. It would maybe take a couple hours to learn but it takes some time to get good. You have to practice.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *wow... uhhh.. you get points for creatively conveying your point... *



thank you



i really want to learn HTML but I learned how to do it the easy way and the easy way only... that's why it would be so difficult for me to learn! i have no free time and if I ever did, it would be VERY difficult implementing all of that since it is so hard already!

maybe this summer when I have 3 months free time... and when i have my mac....

which my dad has now given me 100% right to get one since I have emergency money in case of some drastic reason (and i'm getting it from SmallDog.com since it's cheaper there for some reason)

it is the 800 MHz G4 with SuperDrive and 256 MB RAM with a 60 GB hard drive.... that's all i'm allowed to get now....


----------



## Valrus (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> i really want to learn HTML but I learned how to do it the easy way and the easy way only... that's why it would be so difficult for me to learn! i have no free time and if I ever did, it would be VERY difficult implementing all of that since it is so hard already!
> *



Meh, it's not so hard. Just a bunch of tags, no real code. It doesn't take as long to learn as a programming language - not nearly as long. But I can understand the no free time thing - I couldn't teach myself HTML right now, I have too much to do. I'm just saying that when you do get some time, don't be intimidated. It's probably easier than you think.



> *
> it is the 800 MHz G4 with SuperDrive and 256 MB RAM with a 60 GB hard drive.... that's all i'm allowed to get now.... *



Oh, is that all?  I personally have a 400Mhz iMac with just a plain ol' DVD-R (where the R stands for "read" ) and a _10_-gig internal HD. So you won't be getting much sympathy from me.

Although I will have more RAM than you. 

-the valrus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Oh, is that all? *



well... my original order was over $10,000.... i don't want to explain 

it's a long story


but now i'm happy with what i'm ordering... all $1899 of it...


----------



## edX (Apr 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday Vic !!

BB - nice job with the new avatar. and i agree with everyone else, html is not that hard to learn. basically if you just take a look at your source code for pages you create in drag and drop, you will start to get the idea of the basics pretty quick. I mean i am no genius at it and i can't do fancy stuff, but i did manage to put together a basic website. 

hope everybody's ears are better soon. nothing new with me. just more planting plants and getting the yard shaped up, piddling in the pond and watching TV. 

what about everybody else, anybody got anything new in their life?


----------



## tismey (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Oh yeah, while Vic is buying, can I get a pint of something good?  How about a pint of Sunderland, Tismey?  *



There you go, sir. Whilst we're sampling various parts of the north of England, aI had a flying visit up to Leeds this week. I thoroughly recommend it. Clears the head and invigorates the soul.

To chuck in my 2penn'orth, one of the reasons that tibook.co.uk keeps getting delayed (apart from I can't decide what to put on it!) is the factthat I keep learning new stuff, and want to use it all! I started using Freeway to design it (thoroughly recommend it for those of you who use WYSIWYG editors if you've not tried it - I think the final code looks cleaner than Dreamweaver's as well)., then learnt a bit of CSS and HTML, so wanted to do that way. And then I realised that I could probably use my Oracle SQL knowledge to do it with MySQL and php, so now I'm learning that.  It's just taking longer than I expected!!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 11, 2002)

I tried GoLive once, I didn't like it. Dreamweaver is my favourite. It feels much more proffessional in a way... Now if Macromedia would finish porting it to OS X soon, I would be happy.

Bling: It's handy to know and understand some simple html. I think that troubleshooting your pages will be much easier for you then.


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> thank you
> ...



well that machine is much better than mine! hope you enjoy it when you get it. and the lack of front page on mac might make you want to learn golive or dreamweaver


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

bling, nice machine you will be getting! Way better then mine!

And yes html makes things much easier, rather then having to deal with frontpage crap.


----------



## themacko (Apr 11, 2002)

> it is the 800 MHz G4 with SuperDrive and 256 MB RAM with a 60 GB hard drive.... that's all i'm allowed to get now....


 What do you mean by that's all i'm allowed to get now..?  You're downplaying that thing?  Shit ... I would kill to have a computer like that.  In fact I'd rather have that than a Power Mac.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *<?PHP
> if isset(front_page) {
> 
> ...



You'd get two parse errors on that one. Two times missing ";"...then again if you put the opening {-bracket, the echo function call and the clossing brackte in one line...uh...what was that with "no geek talk in Herve's bar"


----------



## vic (Apr 11, 2002)

you right! how could i forget the colons?! ah well...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> is project builder good for writing php? i also write ohp and mysql but i use bbedit now... how did you setup project builder as a web app writing tool? *



I don't know bbedit, but I like Project builder. If you have to manage plenty of files (over 200 at one of my current projects...man I live SSIs  ), it is great to organize your project. 

I thought about switching to GoLive due to it's integrated FTP client and better HTML code highlighing, but GoLive is not able to highlight PHP code, it just shows everything behind <?php in one color...not much help. Also, it often fails in detecting a closing bracket for an opening one. Project-wide S
searching is faster in Project Builder.

Normally, I have both open. I code in PB and I upload / check layout in GoLive. Works for me


----------



## ulrik (Apr 11, 2002)

Post number 1000, and I did it in Herve's  

Drinks on me!

(Not that post counts matter or something...  )


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *What do you mean by that's all i'm allowed to get now..?  You're downplaying that thing?  Shit ... I would kill to have a computer like that.  In fact I'd rather have that than a Power Mac. *



i wanted the iMac G4 800 MHz w/Superdrive.... a full 1 GB of RAM, iPod, a Formac Studio, and Canon DV Camera (along with some other expensive software titles)

so yes that's all I'm allowed to get now...

down from $10k to under $2k


and when using the mac, I fully plan to use dreamweaver (when it comes for OS X) and learn some HTML while i'm at it...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 11, 2002)

> (Not that post counts matter or something...  )



They don't matter for the perception of people on the boards, but I think it still feels good to have a good post count


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

If they don't count for anything, why are there "congrats" threads to those who have post counts >= 1000?  


It's a good week -- first the drinks are on vic (sorry for the slight spillage, there, vic  ) then they're on ulrik!  Wahoo!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 11, 2002)

So, it just feels good to have 1000 posts, doesn't it?


----------



## ulrik (Apr 11, 2002)

I feel so special now...  

My first few 100x posts...I also think OS X got faster in the past hours...and I think the weather is better now...and there a women all around me, all telling me they want so sleep with me...1000 posts is great, I can tell you...

(hopefully my GF never reads this post  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats Ulrik 
A blade for me please tismey 
The weekend is one day away!
3 weeks left of school


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _*AND THANKS GOD! how can you be a profesional web designer and use frontpage? *


vic siad it... NOT ME!

I'm innocent!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i use Dreamweaver on occasion but i like FrontPage since i've used it since I was 8.... *


I keep forgetting that you are only 10 now. 

Ive been using BBedit to hand code my HTML since version 2.1 back in 1993... but you were a newborn then.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 12, 2002)

I never tried FrontPage before, I guess I haven't like many of the sites that say that they were made with it.

I have been using a bizarre combination of PageMill 3, BBEdit Lite and  Freeway 1.0 to do most of my work. I have GoLive 5 but I just haven't had the time to learn it. When I need something done, that is not the time to learn something new. And when I don't have anything to do, I don't have anything motivating me to take the time to sit down with it.


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

ulrik - when did you get another girlfriend? Were you going to wait till the shiny wore off this time before you told us? 

hitting 1000 posts makes you spacial. very spacial. to see the new spacial dimension that has been added to you, turn your head as far to the left as it can go. then while holdong that position, rotate your eyes back to the far right.  there did you see it? If you you blink at the wrong moment, you will have to start the entire process all over 

and of course, we are proud to have served you your 1000th post.

I guess i'll see you in your congrats thread if you ever show up there. 

so did anybody ever try to fix something, only to find out hours later that it would have been faster and easier to just start all over from scratch? arrggg!! that was what fixing the gate on the fence was like today  In an effort to save about $40, i spent hours hammering together bits and pieces of the old one. i also found out that the previous people who had fixed it or installed it were bigger morons than me and they get paid to do this kind of thing!! They had the hinges on the outside of one post and the latch on the inside of the other. this explains why i never could get the lock to work right before!!


----------



## tismey (Apr 12, 2002)

Any idea why the very tips of the leaves on my Yucca are going black?

Admiral, I'm assuming you mean a drink, and not an implement? Or indeed a half-man, half-undead vampire slayer? Cos I can only sort you out with the first one. THis is a bar after all.

(edited cos I originally put 'this is a bra, after all'. Actually, that was funny. Don't know why I edited it)


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ulrik - when did you get another girlfriend? Were you going to wait till the shiny wore off this time before you told us?
> *



Nah, it's actually the same one....complicated story....


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

What? A complicated story about a relationship?  Go figure...

IOW, They're always complicated stories...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *Any idea why the very tips of the leaves on my Yucca are going black?
> 
> Admiral, I'm assuming you mean a drink, and not an implement? Or indeed a half-man, half-undead vampire slayer? Cos I can only sort you out with the first one. THis is a bar after all.
> ...



lol 
I mean the drink (you know the martini & rossi kind that is an alcopop )

I have a blade at home already 


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

> I have a blade at home already


Really?  A half-man, half-undead vampire slayer?  What do you do with him?  Or should I not ask?


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

Something totally different:

just a  silly question... but, i want to know that somebody really has used a computer to do something really "helping". Like for example helped your grandmother avoid to get deadly sick or for an emergency or blabla......



senne.


----------



## edX (Apr 12, 2002)

Tismey - browning at the tips is a tough one. it could be a variety of things. too much or too little water, sun, and fertilizer or improper combinations of them. I normally don't worry about a little tip browning anymore unless it gets worse. Once an entire leaf starts to die, then you can get a better idea of what is wrong. If your leafs have some yellow or brown spots on otherwise healthy leafs, i would suspect feritilizer burn - too much fertilizer by the grower to produce big plants quickly. This is common in store bought plants. in that case, give it a little fertilizer and accept that the bad leaves are going to die but that the next bunch will look good. As long as your plant shows signs of new growth, it is adapting to its new home.

I know this doesn't help a lot, but keep me posted if things get worse than just brown tips. Oh, and if they really bother you, take a pair of scissors and trim a few of them off. some plants will heal their leaves and do fine while others will gradually require more clipping til the leaf is gone.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

We've used the net to look up different information for diseases with our dogs, does that count?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Has anyone else noticed a dramatic decrease in work productivity when there's an Internet connection pointed towards MacOSX.com?

I seem to have a posting problem.  Maybe I'll have to start a "Posters Anonymous"...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Has anyone else noticed a dramatic decrease in work productivity when there's an Internet connection pointed towards MacOSX.com?*



yes.... i must ban myself from this site during work and hours that I do homework....


----------



## ksuther (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, posting is definitely more appealing than doing homework 

btw, IT'S SPRING BREAK FOR ME! 1 week of NO SCHOOL! WOOO HOOOO!

I feel better now


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Part of my problem is that when I am working, I am running a lot of software tests.  So I get to sit and watch the computer think for 10-15 minutes at a time.  Then I realize that while the processor is pretty much locked up, I can still browse the web...

And there's the interest thing, also. 

The worst part is that for a significant portion of the day I seem to be one of the only ones posting, so I feel like I am talking to myself.  But in public, where everyone can hear me babble.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

800! 

wow... post #800

who's gonna make my congrats thread when I get there around next week?


----------



## xoot (Apr 12, 2002)

I will!

I'm not posting a lot anymore because i'm involved in some projects, such as AquaChat. Also because I now rate quality over quanity.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 12, 2002)

Quality is good.

Forums are good.

Procrastination is good.

800 posts is good.

Spring break is good.

The movie I just saw was good.

My friends I just saw are all good.

The weather outside today was good.

The music I'm listening to now is good.

Having to use windows still is BAD!



P.S. My ibook should be arriving home in about an hour! yay!!! Oh yeah and my dad will be coming back with it


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 12, 2002)

w00t Googolplex!!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 12, 2002)

ITS BACK!

I'm in heaven. After a week of hell you dont know how nice OS X feels!

Oh and on another note, I search for my name (Jeff Hume) on google and I am result number two with my weblog (jeff.hume.ca)! Thats amazing! Can anyone else here beat that?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Oh and on another note, I search for my name (Jeff Hume) on google and I am result number two with my weblog (jeff.hume.ca)! Thats amazing! Can anyone else here beat that?
> 
> *



Check out the  Google Search for Bruce Adcock. I'm results #1,2,3,4,5,9,16,19... (I stopped counting after that.) Actually, it's pretty scary, because you can get my ICQ number just by doing a Google search.

Anyone else get something results like this with Google?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

No, but I do get a link to a paper I co-wrote in college.  The class was taken about a year and a half before I graduated, and the professor retired about a year before I graduated.  But the page is still active, and my name is forever linked to the processor paper I co-wrote...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 13, 2002)

If I search for my name I come up as #3, 4, 7, 9, 16, 17. Not bad since I'm not out of college yet. 

-the valrus


----------



## edX (Apr 13, 2002)

not only have i noticed a decrease in work productivity when posting, i have noticed a decrease in posting while working. go figure 

so i am including a pic of today's work project. I figure it counts for about 10 - 15 posts. It is the archway trelis i built from scratch. It was a good combination of frustration and a sense of accomplishment when it was finished. It stands about a foot taller than i had planned but i was tired at the end and didn't feel like digging as deep at that point 

i think it will look pretty good once the morning glories, scarlet creepers and moon flowers have covered it. i plant them tomorrow, so it will be some time before it looks like much more than just wood.

actually, i just have my vegetables and a few other plants to get in the ground tomorrow and then i think i am done with the yard for now. At least as a project.  Well, other than cleaning up the side access area where i have been dumping my messes as i go 

no more home depot man


----------



## ksuther (Apr 13, 2002)

Hmm, I'm #3 and #18 when I search for Kent Sutherland...I guess I'm not very popular


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 13, 2002)

lol Ed 
when posting on OSx.com my productivity increases


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Has anyone else noticed a dramatic decrease in work productivity when there's an Internet connection pointed towards MacOSX.com?
> 
> I seem to have a posting problem.  Maybe I'll have to start a "Posters Anonymous"...  *



Christ, i thought i was the only one! sometimes i spen 4 hours browsing and posting here. i think it's getting to be a big problem. it's addcitive. i wonder if we are going to get nailed for possetion of too many posts...


----------



## edX (Apr 13, 2002)

uh, here's the pic i said i was posting before. sorry for the middle-aged moment


----------



## ulrik (Apr 13, 2002)

I have to say I envy you  I don't have such a beautiful garden 

I am living in the *penthouse* (buahaaahaa) of a 3 floor building, a really nice location for a young person like me. The good thing is, I have two balconies, one for the morning sun, one for the afternoon sun  

btw, Ed, I completely overlooked your post in my congrats thread (I was blinded by the 4 digits in my post counter) but now I responded to it


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

I don't have as nice of a yard, either.  Of course, I spend no time working on the yard, so maybe that's it...


----------



## xoot (Apr 13, 2002)

No yard, either.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 13, 2002)

what did everyone do this saturday? must have been active due to the lack of posts today!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

I went and practiced with my jazz band (we are playing in a concert tomorrow) and tonight I aimlessly wandered around the city. We were going to do something but it never worked out. So me and this other guy and this other girl (my friends) just walked around took the bus and accomplished nothing. It was fun though


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

Ahh, let's see.  I watched a movie, talked to a friend in Oregon, did the dishes...

Nothing exciting.  But I post waaaay too much during the week when I am stuck at work, so I try not to post too often on the weekends.  I don't want anyone calling me "xoot".    Hey xoot, that was a joke!  No offense!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I don't have as nice of a yard, either.  Of course, I spend no time working on the yard, so maybe that's it... *


Here in San Francisco we don't bother with yards.  Our house is right next to the neighbors house.

We have a detached garage seperated by a 4ft wide deck. I sometimes call the deck my "yard".

I'm a fairly busy guy, so I guess it is good that sweeping the deck is the only yard work to worry about.:


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

Tismey, could I please have something to drink?  Wait, where am I?  This is the bar, right?  Oh, yeah, it is.  Says so right up there...

Twice today I have almost posted the wrong reply to the wrong forum.  Or right reply to the wrong forum, as the case may be.  But as noted in the "Do you have a life" thread, I most certainly do not.  So I have been reading multiple threads in multiple windows, then pressing the reply button.  While that is loading (dial-up, ya know), I surf over to other threads.  I normally don't have any problems, but today I was getting very confused...

And I didn't say I don't have a yard.  We have a nice 12 foot by 30 foot fenced area that the dogs can go flop in.  They're small dogs, so the space is not an issue.  The only thing is that this is Tucson, so we have nothing growing in our yard except the things we plant.  And since I put Nkuvu outside (_[plug]see my web page for pics[/plug]_) we only plant certain edible plants.  The whole cycle goes like this:

Plant a buncha stuff, wait for a few days to enjoy and let them settle in, let the tortoise out into the yard, bring the tortoise back in after all the plants are gone and she's gotten some sun (usually the plants are gone within a half hour, but we let her stay outside for a few hours), go buy more plants, lather, rinse, repeat.

Anyway, the normal yard state is dirt and some gravel.  With dirt.  Hard packed dirt, that nothing grows in.  If we want anything to grow at all, we have to import soil...

Hrm.  Post.  Too.  Long.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *what did everyone do this saturday? must have been active due to the lack of posts today! *


I have to say it was a completely georgeous day here. I got ambitious and swept leaves, and washed windows all as an excuse to stay outside!

I went to the grocery store and saw three women with sunburns !!! (That is very rare to see here.)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Tismey, could I please have something to drink?  Wait, where am I?  This is the bar, right?  Oh, yeah, it is.  Says so right up there...*


Does Tismey server the entire B&G or only in this thread?

Maybe I'll try ordering a drink elsewhere just to find out. 

...That's probably a good excuse to get out of the bar. I've been in here for weeks almost exclusively. The B&G is starting to feel like an official relationship.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

I dunno, Tom, don't you think that the B&G thread will get jealous if you start flirting with other, newer threads?   I mean, sure, the B&G thread has been around for a while, but that doesn't mean that it's not worth anything any more...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 13, 2002)

I am baaaaaack 
I was going to work on my web page but decided not to tonite   --- instead I was sampling music  --- I picked and converted (to AIFF) 14 songs for my next music mix  --- since monday is a holiday I will have some free time


----------



## edX (Apr 14, 2002)

It's saturday night and my yard is done!! Break out the good stuff, cause drinks are my treat!!  Go here if you want to see what it turned out like. It felt so great to be taking those pics to share with everybody. 

Ulrik - there are still plenty of fish at this point. Today, for the first time since i got them, they were out swimming around all over the place. They were fighting with each other over the floating hibiscus roots and just being very entertaining in general.  I was amazed. They almost felt like pets. It really slowed my work down because i would just sit and gawk at them every time i walked by them. 

Tolya - what holiday is monday? I know the next monday is Earth day, but no idea what this monday would be. Is anybody doing anything special for earth day? I think i will have to plant something that day 

Tom - it really was a beautiful day, wasn't it? I wore short sleeves and got closed to burned Gotta enjoy days like this when we get them!!! and why does "your house" look like the corner bar?


----------



## julguribye (Apr 14, 2002)

I have just rediscovered Quake 3 Arena that I bought some years ago, and on Saturday I just spent the whole day fragging. I also downloaded this cool MOD to Q3A called Urban Terror which is very good! Later I went to my friend, that had a party, a couple of hours.


----------



## tismey (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Does Tismey server the entire B&G or only in this thread? *



Well, I guess in theory it's probably the entire thread. But I only have the one bar, and it's in this thread. Perhaps Ed should think about taking on some waitresses to go and take drink orders from other threads, and then I can make up the orders in this thread, and then they get delivered back to, say, the Do You Have A Life? thread.

Nkuvu - what do you want? or would you rather I surprised you?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 14, 2002)

MOnday is PAtriots day 
Maybe it's a MA only holiday lol 
In any case I decided to make my XXX mix today, or tomorrow (well its going to renamed to "Rhythm and Sex" lol  -- now I need to enlist  some good artists for teh cover art once I am done )

Today I need to put (finally) the finishing touches on my web site 


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Surprise me.  But leave the urinal disinfectant blocks out...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *MOnday is PAtriots day
> Maybe it's a MA only holiday lol
> In any case I decided to make my XXX mix today, or tomorrow (well its going to renamed to "Rhythm and Sex" lol  -- now I need to enlist  some good artists for teh cover art once I am done )
> *



Heh, that reminds me of the next gamer dance we're gonna have here, which will I believe be titled "Spontaneous Human Locomotion VII: Sex, Death and Robots."

Unfortunately I don't think I'm gonna go, because if I do indeed have a swerve to get on I haven't found it yet. I mean, look at my avatar, for chrissakes.

-the valrus


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I have just rediscovered Quake 3 Arena that I bought some years ago, and on Saturday I just spent the whole day fragging. I also downloaded this cool MOD to Q3A called Urban Terror which is very good! Later I went to my friend, that had a party, a couple of hours. *



where the hell did you get the mod from i try getting it but can't find any good servers! - maybe we should meet up ad play some wuake, you have the OSP mod?


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

Yipiee, tomorrow the stuff from two ebay auction will arrive! 
One is a Silicon Graphic Indigo 33 Mhz MIPS R3000 with 19'' SGI CRT monitor, the other one is a Sun Sparc 5. I got both for under 40 dollars  
Can't wait to play arround with it 

Just thought I'd share my joy with the people I love


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Silicon Graphic Indigo 33 Mhz MIPS R3000*



33 MHz?!

just what exactly will you do with ALL THAT PROCESSING POWER!!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> 33 MHz?!
> ...



Becoming RICH AND FAMOUS!  
Nah, seriously, I rather enjoy it to learn new systems/OS, and for playing around, these two workstations for 37 dollars is OK. Also, don't compare the 33 Mhz to anything x86 or PPC. IIRC, Silicon Graphics at the moment is at around 500 Mhz with its processors and well...we all know how fast and expensive these things are. I expect the machine to be somewhat equal to a Pentium 133 or maybe a Pentium 100. Together with a 1,2 gig SCSI harddrive, that's a good machine for a small, hobby development webserver or fileserver or mailserver or whatever. But basically I just wanna use IRIX. And not to mention having that ultra-cool indigo case on my desk 

(not to mention that a 1.2 gig SCSI HDD alone brings you between 5 and 10 bucks on ebay)


----------



## ulrik (Apr 14, 2002)

sorry, hit the wrong button  

(damnit, now they all know how I got my post count - haven't I told you to be quiet in public? - yoyoyo, I know. Me quiet - Good)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> Becoming RICH AND FAMOUS!
> ...



Personally I would LOVE and O2 station 
Money isn't much of an issue  I can starve myself and scrape every single penny I can find, the problem is (1) space and (2) parents -- who take a look at my new aquirings and always ask me "where did you get it and how much does it cost?" lol 
then I get the "you payed how much?!?!?!?!" 

Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Also, don't compare the 33 Mhz to anything x86 or PPC. IIRC, Silicon Graphics at the moment is at around 500 Mhz with its processors and well...we all know how fast and expensive these things are. I expect the machine to be somewhat equal to a Pentium 133 or maybe a Pentium 100.*



yea, i knew that, i was just joking around since the number is so low...

and those are the ones with indigo cases? could you find a pic of one and post it? i haven't seen one of those in a while!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

bling, when are you getting your imac again???


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 14, 2002)

EST SHIP : 7 DAYS

so i estimate around 11 days from now


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

are you excited


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 14, 2002)

very


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 14, 2002)

ahhhhhhh crap!

seems like my dad applied for the loan but hasn't sent the order!

he just left for Illinois! (he works in Illinois but we live in Ohio.... we have to sell our house first)

great... now I have to wait until Thursday or Friday!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS PISSING ME OFF!!!!!!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Does this mean anything to anyone else..?  

I'm just teasing vic, so don't anyone go off and get offended or anything...


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Does this mean anything to anyone else..?
> 
> I'm just teasing vic, so don't anyone go off and get offended or anything... *



kewl! i was actuallu going to do that but i forgot. thanks!


----------



## edX (Apr 14, 2002)

ai dunno about the teasing reference, but vic's new avatar makes Herve's feel a little like the bar scenes from star wars or next generation. maybe we should have a week where we all make alien avatars and make this place into a real space place.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 14, 2002)

just to totally change subject.....


*PHOTOSHOP 7 IS OUT!!!!!!!!!!! PHOTOSHOP 7 IS OUT!* 

You heard it from me first... check out VersionTracker!


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

i think the forum you are lookign for is "puff the magic dragon" or something like that. last i checked (april 15 00:49 AM) the cooming soon was still there.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Uh, actually I heard it first from Leonis -- posted at 8:30 PST in the News & Rumors section.


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

cnada time for me. and i think the only relibale source is adobe itself. so it does not matter waht anybody else says.


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

is versiontracker to adobe what the times was to apple? if versiontracker is right then it will be out tomorrow or tonight at 12 USA time sorry i don't know when that will be.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> yea, i knew that, i was just joking around since the number is so low...
> ...



I'll send one as soon as I get it...which should be today


----------



## ksuther (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, VT says Now shipping for PS7...
Btw, this Monday was Mac updates craziness. Tex-Edit Plus was updated, so was WipeOut, and so was a Logitech X Mouse Driver! Wheee


----------



## julguribye (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> where the hell did you get the mod from i try getting it but can't find any good servers! - maybe we should meet up ad play some wuake, you have the OSP mod? *



you mean Urban Terror? try www.urbanterror.net ...there are pretty many servers to download from there... what is OSP?
I have theese mods: Urban terror, Navy seals and Q3F but I cant get the two last ones to work though


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *just to totally change subject.....
> 
> 
> ...



Time to tell my Boss what I want for my new toy lol


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *just to totally change subject.....
> 
> 
> ...



My heart skipped a beat when I read that. I hope it isn't slower than the Classic version.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

O. M. G. 

I just looked at the price for Photoshop.  US*$609* for new users.  That's worse than Office!

Where's the Gimp...?  I can afford that...


----------



## julguribye (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> My heart skipped a beat when I read that. I hope it isn't slower than the Classic version.  *



I have a beta of it (beta62) and its the same speed (or maybe even faster?)


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

yup photoshop is good. adobe didn't f*** up like with ilustrator. that is a pain in the a** or indesign that thing is slow too. flash and photshop are really good. i hope dreamweaver will be good too. then i can forget os 9.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

OS 9?  What's that?  

See, I've forgotten it already.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

Woo 500 posts.  Half way to my own congrats thread...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 15, 2002)

lol 
well my mix is done! complete! now all I need to do is burn it   (and make cover art )


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

nkuvu, your fast!! You haven't been here very long and your already at 500 posts. I checked out your profile and it says you have 17 posts a day! I only have 4-5 average, however that has to average out my lurking days when I didn't post at all...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 15, 2002)

*sigh*

Time to start the "Posters Anonymous" thread...  

Lurk...  lurk.... What is that?  I've heard the term before....  Oh yeah, that's what I do on other websites!  

Oh yeah, and the post count should really be dropped by three or so, since I replied to my own thread to keep it active...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 15, 2002)

admiral....

could you put your mix online somewhere?

that would be hella cool!


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

YEAH so we can copy it and sell it cheap!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

I have so much work to do this week, but of course I'm not doing it.

/me turns up his music

Great Canadian rock!!!


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

Play some tragically hip for me!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

Ok, I'll play twist my arm. Have you heard that one? It has a great bass riff. Canadian rock well... rocks! There are so many great Canadian rock bands. I could list them forever.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Apr 15, 2002)

Believe me, Lurking is cool!

I'd devote a thread to it, but i believe that a thread devoted to lurking would be quite unsuccessful!

I not completely sure, but if anyone belongs in admrial's mix, im pretty sure it should be me. You see, me and admiral go a long way back, all the way to a year called 2000. Hard to even remeber isn't it?


----------



## edX (Apr 16, 2002)

Phil, haven't you noticed those lines that seperate the posts and thread titles? those are where the lurkers stay. they are in every thread. you can easily track them with the views count. so your thread about lurking could be quite successful from a lurker's point of view. it just might take a lot of bumps to keep it actively being lurked 

so how about our fantasy baseball league guys? i am 1-1. i beat Ulrik the first week and then got my *ss kicked by lessthanrick this last week. But Jeff Kent just hit 2 home runs in tonight's game against the Padres (which is tied at 1 apiece at the moment). so maybe i am off to a good start. it was pretty funny. Barry Bonds jumped up and kept a hit from being a home run, but they didn't see he got it and shot off all the fireworks that they save for padres' HR's.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

Baseball...

Hmm...

Oh yeah, baseball is the one with the horses and the pool and the little orange ball, right?  That's such a cruel sport.  Those horses don't deserve to be stuck in a pool with water wings on.  Especially since the players can't touch the ball and have to have the horses kick the ball.  What?  You didn't know that?  Well the horses can't touch the ball with anything but their hooves.  I hear it's really hard to get a touchdown.  Shame....


----------



## edX (Apr 16, 2002)

really sad coming from someone who lives in the same state as the defending world champions!! 

of course watching the Giants beat the Diamondbacks is almost as much fun as watching them beat the Dodgers 

funny, i never believed those stories about people moving to the desert just to be able to stick their heads in the sand. could they be true?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

If it is in regards to sports, I have had my head in the sand for years and years... 

I even had my head stuck in the sand when I lived in Washington state, and there wasn't any sand (Western Washington for the curious).

But technically I moved to the desert to enjoy the heat!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 16, 2002)

never was much of a fan of baseball...

seems to me like a bunch of guys playing a kids' game...

*hides behind chair, expecting attack*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *admiral....
> 
> could you put your mix online somewhere?
> ...



This particular mix is rated NC-17 so I need an ID  hehehe
Usually my CD mixes I dont post online.  I do make web-site mixes though in real audio whenever I update my website (which will be in july )

I am still not done with the artiwork so even if you wanted to bootleg it you would have a hard time selling it  hehehehe vic


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Admiral, what is NC-17? Is that a rating? I haven't heard of it, but maybe thats just because we don't have it in Canada.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

NC-17 is no children under 17.  If something is rated R, under-17-year-olds can get in with a parent or legal guardian.  NC-17 says no one at all under 17.


----------



## xoot (Apr 16, 2002)

NC-17? Is it that bad?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

In canada we just have PG, 14A and R

PG you can go without a parent. 14A you have to be 14 to go without a parent and R is 18+ without a parent. Its funny though because a lot of movies in the states that are rated R are rated 14A here.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Ahhh I'm loving this. Its 29 degrees out today on April 16th in Toronto!!!! And I am sitting out on my deck in my back yard using my ibook. Ahhh the beauty of airport!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

29?  Brr!!

Oh yeah, you're in one of those countries that is ahead of the US --   Darn English system.  I sometimes think that the only reason the the US government hasn't changed to metric is that they want the citizens to be confused when talking to "scary foreigners".  

I am honestly surprised at the temp; it is only 28 here in Tucson.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Its a record temperature I think. And the celsius system is much better . It just makes sense. When its 0 degrees water freezes and you get snow. Easy!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 16, 2002)

record high here... 95 degrees (farenheit)

and when i want to go see a R-Rated movie, i just buy a ticket to the movie playing RIGHT NEXT to the movies entrance... pretty easy


----------



## ksuther (Apr 16, 2002)

Man, it's 87F here. I'm glad I'm inside. It's still hot though


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

Grr.  I move here for the heat, and then it turns out that everyone north of me has higher temperatures...

It's currently 79° F / 26° C here in Tucson.  Which is at least better than 46° F / 8° C which is the current temperature in the place in Washington I used to live...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

bling, yes thats the easy way to do it... on some movies they check however. Depends on how bad the movie is. I'm guessing that the ones that they check here are the NC-17 ones in the states.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 16, 2002)

depends on where you're seeing the movie. Some theaters by me check your age at least 5 times before you get to the movie. It was quiet a problem when I was younger. Ah well. It's been like 89° here today. I hate summer... grr...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *on some movies they check however.*



they've never put anyone near a movie entrance near me...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

unlearn: you hate summer? I love warm weather. Its just so beautiful.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 16, 2002)

I also prefer summer. Not that winter isn't bad, but I can only enjoy winter somewhere in the mountains, where you have snow, sun...that typical winter feeling. In my place, winter just is grey, cold and grim.

Then again, in summer, I can't play icehockey  well, street hockey is fun, but nothing compared to "the real thing"(tm)

Anyway, both seasons have it's advantages and disadvantages...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 16, 2002)

i hate it when it's like this........

It's Summer... It's Hot... You Wish For Winter!
It's Winter... It's Cold... You Wish For Summer!
It's Summer Again... It's Hot Again... PLEASE COME WINTER!!!!
It's Winter Again... It's Cold Again... WHERE'S SUMMER?!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *unlearn: you hate summer? I love warm weather. Its just so beautiful. *



hehe exactly! it's do darned hot. and bright too. I like winter and fall. cold weather and rainy days are what i'm talkin about!  

Hey, anyone know anything about dream analysis? I had a dream last night where I loosing teeth quite dramatically. I seem to remember that loosing teeth means something specific, but i can't remember what. Any ideas?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 16, 2002)

Brush well every night and morning?


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

yup, beautiful day here in TO. i loved it... every moment of my trinitron screen rays ... the sound of my keys being pressed on the keyboard... ahhhh... a beautifull day!


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

whne's WWDC i'm expecting 10.2 and phothsop to come out that day.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 16, 2002)

Keep in mind that dream representations are different for different people. With that in mind, here's the definition from my Palm dream dictionary.... 

Teeth: look and see if you are losing or abusing power and control in any area of your life * especially if you are losing teeth in your dream or if they are breaking away) * Dreaming about teeth may be a bad omen which suggests financial difficulties as well.

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 16, 2002)

Photoshop's been officially released, if you haven't heard, vic. Released, as in Adobe released, not Apple released. (That would mean we'd still have to wait a few months, lol)...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Vic, didn't you love it outside here today. It was great, although its suppose to get cold by the weekend again .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 16, 2002)

lol 
weird canadian system  --- over here in amerika we are overprotected and yet probably the most screwed up because of it  (I mean take a look at pediphile priests for crying out loud )

The mix is titled Rhythm and Sex for a reason lol   Some songs have "hints" of the above theme, but most of the songs are explicit.  (I wanted to explore my naughty side lol...) --- so this is a mix which minors wont be listening to  -- all this even though the songs are freely available on the net and in CD shops 

I am trying to make the cover-art a little "leave it to the imagination" kind of imagery, but I am not sure what direction it will take.  Maybe I will ask a few artistically inclined people on the board to help me out lol 


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

Admiral I think my virgin ears would be broken open and lit on fire if I heard your mix . What songs di you mix? Anything that I would know?


----------



## voice- (Apr 17, 2002)

Bling, the worst time of year is fall and spring. It's like the weather just can't decide?
Should I be able to be out playing basketball, or should I be able to pick the snowboard out of the garage? Spring and fall eliminate both those.
I don't feel like it's hard to choose, here in good ol' Norway summer is just about as cold as winter...spring is the only hot time.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

I hate summer weather. It's always too hot, and it's so much more difficult to enjoy anything with the heat that seems like it's everywhere. I always feel heat a lot more than most people anyway. Cold weather is great, though--you can always warm up (and I barely feel cold) and there's that freshness to the air that's totally gone in summer. In the summertime (at least here in New York) it's not just hot, it's HUMID-- and it makes life impossible. In somewhere like California, where I used to live (such a long time ago...) it's just hot--that I can deal with. But hot and humid just really, really doesn't work for me. I really prefer the cold, when you can go home and warm up, versus the heat, where you go home and it's just as hot. Even with the air conditioning on, the moment you step outside you're no better off than if you didn't even have air conditioning...

The best weather, IMO, is the ten or fifteen minutes before a winter storm. Now that's cool! It's cold, but that electric feeling is still in the air... I'd take that over summertime storms any day..


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

Heh, and _I_  want to live a warmer place 
Maybe a warm place in winter, and a cold place in summer would be the perfect combinition?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

Thats what I have in toronto. 30+ temperatures in the summer and lots of negative temperatures in the winter. Its great to have variety.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

...?

Oh, Celsius again. Right. 
America is such a wierd country.


Is 30 actually very high, even for Celsius? It's not, right?


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Thats what I have in toronto. 30+ temperatures in the summer and lots of negative temperatures in the winter. Its great to have variety. *



Agh, I hate winter. Maybe it's because the temperature changes from -20°C to 5°C every week and the weather is never good, at least it makes the foots of snow melt...
It's too dark in the winter, too. On the darkest, we only get a couple of hours of daylight, not especially strange that a lot of norwegians are sad/depressed in the fall and winter...

Aah! Spring! 16°C and sun all day! Whee!
And yes, 30°C is pretty high.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 17, 2002)

New rule in the B&G: CONVERT ALL CELSIUS TO FAHRENHEIT! 
I don't wanna go find a temperature converter 

Spring break is simply the coolest, who doesn't not like going to school for a week? (I think that made sense...)

It's really warm here in Central New York for this early in spring. It was almost 90°F, or about 32°C for you weirdos. Today it's over 70. Maybe we'll have to start believing in global warming. Actually, how about not...

The geese are coming back too, you can hear them outside


----------



## roger (Apr 17, 2002)

but celsius is a thermodynamic scale!


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 17, 2002)

I just prgrammed a programm to convert celsius to fahrenhet and back!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

Considering that the majority of the world runs on the Celsius scale, I don't think it's quite fair to ask them all to convert to Fahrenheit.  Just remember that 30 is hot, 5 is cold, and 20 is somewhere in between.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 17, 2002)

google I dont think your virgin ears would have a problem  lol... maybe I should post my mix with a pseudonym hahahahaha  if you wanna listen to it so much 

Here is what I mixed: (some of em)
DJ Aligator
Amber
E-rotic
DJ RPM
DJ visage
Orgasmo
Blaulicht112


some more too that I cant remember


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm sure the Americans will be renaiming farenheight to the Liberty scale sometime soon. Mark my words.


----------



## edX (Apr 17, 2002)

I love it. In the very first post of this thread i started out by talking about the weather but nobody responded to that. Now, over 2000 posts later, weather is the hot topic. 

The nice thing about the coast of the SF Bay area is that it has fairly consistent weather. We don't need airconditioning (ever!) and we only use heat at night for a couple of months in winter. Most of the time it is in the mid 60's to low 70's. We have pretty distinct rainy seasons and the rest is relatively dry. This is good for me because I am like those of you who don't like extreme temps. i am happiest in a 'typical' fall or spring day. 

so we had rain yesterday and last night but it is exceptionally sunny and beautiful here this morning. I will probably just go sit outside and stare at my new backyard to finish my second cup of coffee today 

btw - welcome back Alexandert.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

its always easy to talk about weather, because everyone can talk about it. If I talk to someone I don't know I'll say something like "man, its hot out today" or "its really cold today" or "whats up with all this snow" or "god really had to go today"

....... ok maybe not the last one.


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *"god really had to go today"*



Thank you, gplex, for another quote I might add to my signature!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

Dammit, I'm hungry.

I'm REALLY hungry.

Uh.... I should go eat something.





LOL I promise no more random posts.


----------



## scott (Apr 17, 2002)

Hi!


Gimme a beer, please.

I just came back from the bottle depot with $50! Goes to show our consumption levels.


----------



## vic (Apr 17, 2002)

whoo hoo! i played tennis today! my first real exercise in 365 day! i need a drink! it was so hot today! very nice! i couldnt do any computer work because of the heat, my back gets sweaty against the seat. i guess it's good thing in the end.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

yeah it was another beautiful day here wasn't it vic. Its suppose to cool down by the weekend though... Oh well.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

Just so everyone knows:

xoot is under the impression that I have increased my posting drastically within the last few days.  I disagree, but I think that this is something that's kind of hard to prove.  Now, as I am sure most everyone is aware, the "insane poster" is back.

Since I don't want xoot to get into trouble, I'm going to put my money where my mouth is.  Er, my posts where my keyboard is?  Whatever, you get the picture (I hope).

*xoot:*

I'm going to restrict my posting for the next few days.  My goal is to have less than 3 new posts with my name on them by Monday (that's April 22nd for any nit pickers out there).  I'm not doing this because I am angry, or upset in any way -- think of it more like a hunger strike.

I will still be in _serious_ lurk mode, though, and PMs and emails will be answered.  Not that I expect any, but just so's y'all know.  

I am sincerely hoping that xoot will reduce the number of his posts, or at the very least his intention to post as often as possible.  I also hope that no one will have to take the place of the insane poster ever again.

In addition, if anyone with Moderator or Admin status could set my post count back to 0, this would even be a greater indication of how much I mean this.  Post counts are getting to be nothing more than "Mine is better than yours" contests, and I doubt that a fine place like MacOSX.com needs this kind of attitude.  I really love this place, and I would hate to see it overrun by insane posters.


Thank you for your attention.  I'll talk to you all on Monday.  And I'm sorry I couldn't think of a more appropriate place to say this --  I definitely didn't want to start a new thread for it.


----------



## vic (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *yeah it was another beautiful day here wasn't it vic. Its suppose to cool down by the weekend though... Oh well. *



that's ok, a stack of chebah will keep me warm.. and maybe some booze... mmm booze..


----------



## vic (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Just so everyone knows:
> 
> xoot is under the impression that I have increased my posting drastically within the last few days.  I disagree, but I think that this is something that's kind of hard to prove.  Now, as I am sure most everyone is aware, the "insane poster" is back.
> ...



if post counts dont matter than why are you ranting so much about them?


----------



## tismey (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *Gimme a beer, please.
> I just came back from the bottle depot with $50! Goes to show our consumption levels. *



There you go, sir... I guess you can afford to tip me this time then


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

It's come to my attention that there are no drinks here that are legally acceptable to give to minors such as myself 

If we can just have any drink in the world that's non-alcoholic , aw hell, give me a cream soda... lol


----------



## tismey (Apr 18, 2002)

We did have a conversation a while back about what the legal drinking age is here in Herve's, spurred on mainly by alexandert's drunken antics in the ladies toilets.

Also, I generally won't serve non-alcoholic drinks as a matter of principle. That was supposed to be ksv's job, but I've not seen him around in a while... But I'll make an exception just this once.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

Ahh, just forget the whole thing. This IS a bar, and I look 18.


----------



## z4ph0d (Apr 18, 2002)

Where's the smoker's section? (ref. my avatar)


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 18, 2002)

Around the back of the building, I would expect?

Maybe we need a "Herve's Smoker Grill"....lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

Yesterday was a beautiful day 
I took the opportunity to take a small walk around the university (since we are surrounded by water, its niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice  )

Today the weather is expected to be as nice 
I am tired though  --- I have HW to do, and I am laaazy to do it  Tired of this HW routine.  ALmost time for school to end 


Bah, enough whinning, I am going to do some work 


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by z4ph0d _
> *Where's the smoker's section? (ref. my avatar)
> 
> *



Over there 
Another norwegian? Now we're four in here 

Ah, every day is beautiful with 16°C and sun


----------



## julguribye (Apr 18, 2002)

Today was the first t-shirt-use-able day in Oslo!!! And I have no work to do!! Give me a cold Coke!
(Wait.. I just drank one... whatever)


----------



## ksuther (Apr 18, 2002)

16°C is how much now? Like 60°F in our wacky standard? 

I'm glad it's been cooler today (66°) than the last two days, I've got to mow the lawn. First time doing so in my new house. In the past we've had lawn-mowing people do it for us, but my dad fired them because they were expensive and did it too often 
So now I have the honor of mowing a HUGE lawn with a push mower. I can't wait to get a riding mower


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 18, 2002)

it's SO hot out.

Reason #1645 why i hate summer.

Oh well. Is it possible to get a freezing cold White Russian?


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *16°C is how much now? Like 60°F in our wacky standard?
> *



Yup.



> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *it's SO hot out.
> 
> Reason #1645 why i hate summer.
> *



You wouldn't if you lived a colder place


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

Ahhh another beautiful day. I'm loving this! Except for all the work I have.


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2002)

You think that's bad, googol? Try spending a year or two in iMovie and then going straight to Final Cut Pro...did that today...


----------



## Kristjan (Apr 18, 2002)

It sure isn't a very lovely afternoon in Milano. Check CNN.com or something.


----------



## vic (Apr 18, 2002)

final cut pro rocks ass!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

Kristjan, that is being called an accident isn't it?

nkuvu: don't limit your posting because of xoot. he's just being silly about it. Post whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Kristjan (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Kristjan, that is being called an accident isn't it?*



Yeah... Phew... When I posted, people said it was another terrorist attack.

Anyway, it can't be a pleasant afternoon in Milano.


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *nkuvu: don't limit your posting because of xoot. he's just being silly about it. Post whenever you feel like it. *



I'm not insane anymore. And don't limit your posting, nkuvu, because limiting someone elses posting is the last thing I wanna do.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

you can smoke whereever you like. just try not to blow smoke in non smokers faces. unless they start rudely fake coughing as some sort of hint for you to stop. in which case you may blast them . I have pretty much been chain smoking since the bar opened and nobody has complained yet. 

remember, communication and cooperation are the keys to getting along anywhere 

we haven't done any major remodeling for awhile so i have decided to install a non alcoholics drink bar where you can just walk up and get your own. All major sodas are on tap and the cooler has the largest selection of canned and bottled drinks in the world. Just let us know which one you are taking so we can keep the inventory stocked 

oh, and non alcoholic drinks are free from now on


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *we haven't done any major remodeling for awhile so i have decided to install a non alcoholics drink bar where you can just walk up and get your own. All major sodas are on tap and the cooler has the largest selection of canned and bottled drinks in the world. Just let us know which one you are taking so we can keep the inventory stocked
> 
> oh, and non alcoholic drinks are free from now on *



What's next? An automatic whiskey dispenser to get rid of Tismey too, eh?


----------



## Valrus (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> we haven't done any major remodeling for awhile so i have decided to install a non alcoholics drink bar where you can just walk up and get your own. All major sodas are on tap and the cooler has the largest selection of canned and bottled drinks in the world. Just let us know which one you are taking so we can keep the inventory stocked
> 
> oh, and non alcoholic drinks are free from now on *



Non-alcoholic drinks are free?

...I'm in heaven.

You got any Jones Soda in here?
That's good stuff.

-the valrus


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *
> 
> Non-alcoholic drinks are free?
> ...



"All major sodas are on tap and the cooler has the largest selection of canned and bottled drinks in the world"

I suppose so


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *it's SO hot out.
> 
> Reason #1645 why i hate summer.
> ...



lol, that is reason #1 I love summer 
it's hot hot hot 

and dare I say something ANTI-PC (anti-politically correct).
There is an inverse relation to temperature and women;s clothing  -- the hotter it gets, the more comes off  lol 


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> lol, that is reason #1 I love summer
> ...



...and the more PCs crash because of overheating  
Ah, good times


----------



## voice- (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey, Kjetil, toss me a free Pepsi Max and a free Tropo, will ya, pal?

vic, I agree, FCP rocks ass, but it's not exactly as intuitive as iMovie. I feel like when I first got OS X - everything is different. I'll master it in a month or two...

Now, I gotta get back to making a decent avatar...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

admiral, your observations are very true. 

I was walking down the street today and the distrations around me were well.... very distracting.


----------



## ksv (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Hey, Kjetil, toss me a free Pepsi Max and a free Tropo, will ya, pal?
> 
> vic, I agree, FCP rocks ass, but it's not exactly as intuitive as iMovie. I feel like when I first got OS X - everything is different. I'll master it in a month or two...
> ...



Ask Ed's mechanical bartender 

Pepsi Max? Really? It's the worst coke ever made, I can't understand how they are able to make something taste that sythetical


----------



## tismey (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *and dare I say something ANTI-PC (anti-politically correct).
> There is an inverse relation to temperature and women;s clothing  -- the hotter it gets, the more comes off *



I also think there's a whole sub-species of women that hibernate. I'm sure there aren't that many attractive women around during the winter...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> I also think there's a whole sub-species of women that hibernate. I'm sure there aren't that many attractive women around during the winter... *




googleplex I know its destracting but I am not complaining   --- I actually enjoy it a lot  

tismey, I saw many women wearing winter clothes, baggy big clothes, I saw the same girl yesterday when it was 80 degrees wearing summer clothes and OH MY GOD!  she looks like a goddess 


Admiral


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

Congrats to AdmiralAK for making the 2300th post at Herve's Bar & Grill!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 18, 2002)

I never said I was complaining AK. . Everyone just seems to be more atractive in the summer... which is a good thing.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 18, 2002)

what is Pepsi MAX?

and as for having Jones Soda? I see it over in the corner all by itself with it's awesome wrappers and hidden messages under the cap!

that's some good stuff, i must agree!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 18, 2002)

lol thanks 
I have lost count of posts  
well lets make it to 5000 (but with meaningful posts please )


I am hoping for a warm day tomorrow 
to have such a nice day and then go back to cool weather is a sin I tell ya 

I just burned my new mix onto CD.  I am listening to it now  -- let see how well it came out 



Admiral


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2002)

I like what you've done with the place. Can I grab a scotch, Tismey? (Does tismey still work here, or have you fired him?)

I'm doing okay, but as Ed had surmised, I am knee deep in schoolwork now. I have a business report to present on Monday that I should be doing now, but as it is a team thing and I can't find the other half of my team, well...

I just sat through a really interesting lecture about copyright law, and saw some frightening implications for using academic software. I will have to check my licenses thouroughly before writing anything saleable in Word, lest the nemisis of all Mac-kind should seek to profit from little me.

Anyway, things are tough all over, but I have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 18, 2002)

how much can i pay for this awesome mix? *$1000?* NO! $99? NO! $9.99? NO! THE LOW LOW LOW PRICE OF $.99? NO! 

ALL THIS ADMIRAL GREATNESS FOR THE LOW PRICE OF...
*FREE!*







please? admiral? pleeeeeeease!!!!

i will host it on my site for free (my bandwidth was increased today for free! 1 GB per month!)


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2002)

yo ksv - i thought you quit and didn't tell anybody. i haven't seen you serve a drink in near forever and there have been plenty of  orders for them. so i just decided that if you weren't working anymore and nobody seems to have volunteered, then why not just make the low octane drinks free and self serve. If you want to go back to tending the non alchohol bar, please be my guest.  

I figured the real jobs were enough for you these days. But i would love it if you stayed and worked here as well. We can slap a gate on the new bar and let you stand behind it and make them use their manners when asking if you want. or you can just hang out and let them do your work for you.


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

kvs, what's with the hostility towards Pepsi Max? I love that drink...It's not unusual for me to get 9 liters down every day in weekends...
Didn't know Ed had a machine doing your job, I haven't been here since post #1000.

Any other big news?


----------



## tismey (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I like what you've done with the place. Can I grab a scotch, Tismey? (Does tismey still work here, or have you fired him?)
> *


One Scotch coming up (although the stuff you Americans call Scotch bears such little resemblance to the real thing....  )


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Ahhh its Friday, another beautiful day and I finished my math test! I'm free! 

How is everyone on this fine day?


----------



## dricci (Apr 19, 2002)

Friday = Home Made Pizza Night! WooHoo!

Today seems to be a slow Mac news day, though, so it kinda sucks.. and they're calling for thunderstorms later, but I guess that's good since we're waayy behind on Rain.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes, we had a thunderstorm this morning at around 6. It woke me up, but I got back to sleep . It is kind of a slow day today, but thats alright. I'm hoping to do something interesting tonight. Any ideas?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 19, 2002)

TGIF!!!!!!!
Now I can finally watch hardware wars 


As for the mix, once I get the cover art done I might send it to you
although I am sort of disappointed, it has several rough spots .. oh well... we live and learn 


Admiral


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

What a beautiful day 
I love spring 

Today I brought my Quadra 700 for school to show my classmates how a '92 Mac can do a job better than a '99 PC. The PC in our classroom suddenly actually exploded (there was a loud bang from it, and it crashed completely, now that junk won't start at all). I connected the display that already was there to it with an adaptor and an old CD player to terminate the SCSI bus, and set the TCP/IP settings to connect via DHCP. It isn't fast, but it works great 

OK, Pepsi Max isn't that bad, but I really prefer a cold coke with a slice of lemon and ice. Worse for the teeth, though 

I've hired myself again, I'll handle the non-alcoholic drinks which has to be mixed in some special way, the machine can't handle that 
And I'll take care of maintaining the machine, too, in case anyone accidentally pours his/her drink over the electronics in it. I'm more technical than charismatic


----------



## vic (Apr 19, 2002)

Actually friday is SYM day for me...


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

kvs: It just exploded? Who was using it? What was it trying to do, multitask? Shiez...

With Pepsi Twist out, I can't really think of mixable non-alcoholic drinks that the machine can't handle, but I'll keep on the case...

Hmm, I gotta get home, I'm at my grandparents house, and they have a Windows 98 Packard Bell...'nuff said.
Sad thing is, I made them get it. It was I who 1 1/2 years ago told them that macs blow and Windoze rules. Not that I had a fair review, it's just that I was tired of OS 9 and its crashing, and, having just got my PC I thought that its sluggish performance was because of me and could be over-looked...


----------



## edX (Apr 19, 2002)

great, ksv is back on the job!! so how about fixing me up some special drink? only thing to be sure not to pu in is coconut juice. Other than that i pretty much like all fruit juices. Slightly to the tart side would suit my tastes today 

also glad you are going to do the maintainence on the machine. With the way googolplex and vic fight over who gets to be next, there are bound to be lots of spills in that area 

tismey - i agree about the scotch. i hate the stuff normally. but once i had some of the real thing brought back by a GF's brother. It was so smooth and tasty i could hardly bring myself to stop. I think guilt over drinking all his good stuff was all that did it that night 

symphonix - do tell us more about the dangers of copyright and educational software. I have lots of edu versions and would hate to find myself in some nasty situation at some point. Luckily my appleworks isn't one of them so i guess i can compose my dissertation and the great american novel without worry.


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *kvs: It just exploded? Who was using it? What was it trying to do, multitask? Shiez...*



Note it's ksv, not kvs 
I wasn't at school at that time, so I'm not sure if it actually was used at all.
Hehe, I remember on my previous school, one in my class changed the trafo swith from 230v to 115v, so all the output voltages to the motherboard, HD, fans and stuff got doubled 
We didn't have a PC in our classroom the rest of that year...
An other one in the parallell class put a pencil in the fan of a PC. "Cachuckachuckachack", and all the lights in the classroom went out 
Pretty funny to think about how easy it really is to mess up a computer  



> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *With Pepsi Twist out, I can't really think of mixable non-alcoholic drinks that the machine can't handle, but I'll keep on the case...*



Ah? Check my recipe 150 pages back or something, it's really worth trying


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

ksv, do you have a specialty? If so can I have it?


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

I thought up of a new drink called the "Mac Twist" (non-alcoholic). Here is the recipe:


Take an iMac/iBook/Cube/Tower shaped cup
Fill with these portions of fruits: (Half of a Banana, Quarter of a Kiwi, Four Grapes, One Orange slice, A Strawberry cut in half (both halves)); don't forget to skin the fruit that needs skinning 
Pour 1/4 cup coconut juice
Pour 1/4 cup youngberry juice
Pour 1/4 cup mango juice
Pour 1/4 cup cranberry juice
Repeat steps 3-6 for more cups
Shake, don't stir
Serve cooled
[/list=1]


----------



## Valrus (Apr 19, 2002)

I'll never forget the time when I was at the house of some people for whom my friend was dogsitting (yes, we were allowed to be there), and all they had in the fridge was Pepsi Twist. My friend took one sip and said, "This tastes like moist towlettes."

He was absolutely right.

I can't drink that stuff anymore.

-the valrus


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *ksv, do you have a specialty? If so can I have it?  *



To destroy PCs? 

I have a couple, but they all require a lot of ingredients and stuff you don't get other places than here. Nothing special, I'm sure there's a lot more cool juices and stuff in the US, but some special sodas, etc are only produced here. I posted one 145 pages back, actually.
But, my drinks are hard to describe exactly how to do. I hope to get a digital camera soon, then I could of course post pictures of how they look, too 

Here's the one I posted;
-a little Urge (or Surge, as it's called in the US, you know, that coca-cola drink) 
-some 7-up (or sprite) 
-some millilitres of schweppes Russian and Tonic Water 
-some apple juice 
-some juice of another kind, preferably "transparent" (not orange, grape, etc.) 
-when you've mixed all that, have something with red color that is heavier than water in the glass (e.g. something with much sugar), to make the drink look even cooler  
Also put a slice of lemon on the glass and some berries on a coctain pin in the drink, of course


----------



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

The last Mac Twist was alpha, this one is beta:


Take an iMac/iBook/Cube/Tower shaped cup 
Fill with a Quarter of a Kiwi, Four Grapes, and Half of a Strawberry; don't forget to skin the Kiwi 
Pour 1/2 cup youngberry juice 
Pour 1/2 cup cranberry juice 
Repeat steps 3-6 for more cups 
Shaken, not stirred 
Serve cooled 
[/list=1]


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 19, 2002)

Ed I think that Educational versions of software may not be used for profit, so in essence you are paying to learn the software, so that you can use it, and then you have to buy another "full" version of the software if you intend on making money off the things you create.

e.g.: educational photoshop:
use it in class to make projects, edit images, learn how to use software in an academic environment

photoshop full: use it to make your living, in DTP or whatever 

I am trying to make a pitch to my boss to buy me the upgrade to photoshop   I am stuck running version 5 here!!!!  lol 


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

> Nothing special, I'm sure there's a lot more cool juices and stuff in the US, but some special sodas, etc are only produced here.



I'm Canadian btw


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

ksv, please don't say the number of pages back. The vBulletin lets each user say how many posts per page he/she wants...for instance, to me, this entire thread is only 117 pages long...


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *
> 
> I'm Canadian btw  *



Ah, that's right. I really knew that, but I tend to recognize people who write correct english, and who don't make very clear they're english or australian, as americans


----------



## ksv (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *ksv, please don't say the number of pages back. The vBulletin lets each user say how many posts per page he/she wants...for instance, to me, this entire thread is only 117 pages long... *



That's right. With the standard settings, it's page 10 
But I reposted the recipe on last page... uhm, eh, a couple of posts back anyway


----------



## googolplex (Apr 19, 2002)

lol its ok eh!


----------



## edX (Apr 20, 2002)

what is a youngberry?


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Ah, that's right. I really knew that, but I tend to recognize people who write correct english, and who don't make very clear they're english or australian, as americans  *



Funny thing, Kjetil, as it's my experience that americans have the worst spelling in the world. Some can spell, and luckily, many of them are here, but all together my experience is that americans can't spell.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *
> 
> Funny thing, Kjetil, as it's my experience that americans have the worst spelling in the world. Some can spell, and luckily, many of them are here, but all together my experience is that americans can't spell. *



OK, but it's easy to see on the grammar. Central europeans (and especially frenchies), are often horrible at grammar, but they spell the words corrrectly. Americans are the opposite. Norwegians often both spell and use the grammars correctly, but have a completely weird accent.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by z4ph0d _
> *Where's the smoker's section? (ref. my avatar)
> 
> *


Grand Opening!!! Herve's Smoking Lounge


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *what is a youngberry? *



A type of sour berry. You should taste some youngberry juice.

Oh, yeah, and i'd like a mac twist.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I thought up of a new drink called the "Mac Twist" (non-alcoholic). Here is the recipe:
> 
> 
> ...



Then server in a 1:1 mixture with your favorite RUM!  

...Oops. Soory. I guess it wouldn't be non-alcholic any more. 

Cheers!


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

Ok, the final recipe:

   1. Take an iMac/iBook/Cube/Tower shaped cup
   2. Fill with a Quarter of a Kiwi, Four Grapes, and Half of a Strawberry; don't forget to skin the Kiwi
   3. Pour 1/2 cup youngberry juice
   4. Pour 1/2 cup cranberry juice
   5. Repeat steps 3-6 for more cups
   6. Shaken, not stirred
   7. Serve cooled

If you wanna make it alcoholic, add a step between 4 and 5: Pour 1/2 cup of your favorite rum.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> A type of sour berry. You should taste some youngberry juice.
> ...



Are you sure it isn't some kind of an american synthetic formula called berries to make it sound natural?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 20, 2002)

WOOHOOOO!!! Post 500! Halfway to 1000! I can divide by two! Hehe.

I think I'm going to turn into Ed. I just spent like 7 hours today doing yardwork with my dad, unwillingly of course 
We planted hostas (I probably spelled that wrong) and ferns all around. How boring


----------



## googolplex (Apr 20, 2002)

ksuther: sounds like fun!

So whats going on in the B&G this saturday night. I think I'm going to try and stop bringing sanity to the macxp.net thread....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2002)

Tonite, just like every saturday night we have AdmiralAK up in the DJ booth spinning the hottest traxx.  

Let the party begin!!!! 

Kicking of the night we have the song:
The whistle song (DJ aligator) vs Be my star (by some korean group  )


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

should you smash the grapes and kiwi and strawberry together in the cup?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2002)

grapes ? kiwi? huh ????? 
ok no more alcohol for this customer!


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *WOOHOOOO!!! I can divide by two! Hehe. *


Can we nickname you The Amoeba?


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2002)

kent - that is funny, the only plant i have left still deciding excatly where to put it is a hosta and i still plan to get a couple of more ferns. i plan on getting several rose bushes this summer as an anniversary present for my GF. Ferns and hostas are a good combo. i'll bet they look good. maybe you could show us a pic sometime. 

in fact i would love to see pics of anybody's garden or yard that they have worked on, even if they didn't 'design' it.

ksv - i don't think youngberry is american at all unless i am just ignorant of it. that's why i asked in the 1st place - i have never seen or heard of it. i thought maybe it was some kind of berry we don't have here.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 21, 2002)

I'll go out an take some pictures today if I remember for ya Ed 
Hopefully they won't all die, because the tree's we put them under don't get much shade. Oh well, if they do, my dad can some something about it all by himself


----------



## ksuther (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Can we nickname you The Amoeba? *



I said divide BY two, not divide IN two


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *I said divide BY two, not divide IN two  *



Now that's an interesting concept... dividing in two that is... I wanna learn how. TEACH ME!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 21, 2002)

if I could do that my productivity would increase 
I wanna learn too!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Whats happening to Herve's? We are way down the list in the forum. Is the whole forum being called Herve's taking away from the thread? Are all the smokers leaving? Or is everyone just bored.

Personally I've got a lot of work to do. I'm just trying to spark some conversation in here. So hows the weather ?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Whats happening to Herve's? We are way down the list in the forum. Is the whole forum being called Herve's taking away from the thread? Are all the smokers leaving? Or is everyone just bored.
> 
> Personally I've got a lot of work to do. I'm just trying to spark some conversation in here. So hows the weather ? *



*You're right! I have noticed a lack of Hervé's traffic recently. I've also noticed a lack of Hervé. Odd... and saddening. Come on guys and gals. We must band together! We must overcome! We must keep Hervé's alive!*


----------



## ksuther (Apr 21, 2002)

Using tiny blue text isn't helpful to our cause of banding together


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 21, 2002)

actually, there really hasn't been much to talk about.... so i see the lack of posting

but we will overcome this lull in posting!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 21, 2002)

People were complaining that no one was posting a while back, so I think it's something that just happens every once in a while. It's sort of like when you're in a busy room, and suddenly everyone stops talking for a few seconds--totally random, but it happens, and it picks right back up again later.

I think that MacWorld NY and the WWDC will bring a lot of new posts to all of MacOSX.com


----------



## xoot (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah, but in the meantime, have a Mac Twist!

(Sips his Mac Twist in an iBook shaped cup)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

Nice analogy bluefusion. Things have seemed kind of dull lately around the entire site. There really hasn't been all that much exciting mac news to talk about lately. Hopefully we get more soon.

Anyways suposedly it might snow here tonight. Which would be very annoying. We were approaching 30C a few days ago and now this. I don't think the weather people like Toronto.... they tease us and now its going to suck even more


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *
> 
> You're right! I have noticed a lack of Hervé's traffic recently. I've also noticed a lack of Hervé. Odd... and saddening. Come on guys and gals. We must band together! We must overcome! We must keep Hervé's alive! *



overcome what?


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Yeah, but in the meantime, have a Mac Twist!
> 
> (Sips his Mac Twist in an iBook shaped cup) *



how exactly are you drinking from an ibook shaped cup.... would a titanium pb shaped cup increase the ammount of a mac twist being stored in it'elf... i know grade 2 sentence but hey.. i am curious.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *overcome what?*



Hmm... good question! I got so hung up in my pep-talk mood I got a little carried away.

Anyone have any ideas on what we could overcome?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

whoa is anyone else not seeing all the images on the site???


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 21, 2002)

Looks fine to me, must be your chimera


----------



## googolplex (Apr 21, 2002)

No, I wasn't actually even on a mac when I noticed that.... strange. Its back now.


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

must be your magic dragon...


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

is it magic dragon? i can't remeber exactly i have - again - killed half my braincells last saturday - sunday night.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 21, 2002)

They just killed the Lone Gunmen on the X-Files!!!  I loved those guys! They actually what got me into computers in the first place, man that was ages ago.....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 21, 2002)

for that mac twist... should you smash the grapes and kiwi and strawberry together in the cup?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I think that MacWorld NY and the WWDC will bring a lot of new posts to all of MacOSX.com  *



i actually thought WWDC was something that happened in Washington D.C. (kinda like MWNY = MacWorld New York, MWSF = MacWorld San Francisco, etc... i dunno what WW would have meant...)


What does everyone think will happen at MWNY?
I think updated PowerBooks, possibly up to 800 MHz maybe... and maybe JUST MAYBE a SuperDrive for the PBG4... which would just be totally KICK ASS!


----------



## vic (Apr 21, 2002)

ww = world wide... sheesh! is your internet connection down?!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 21, 2002)

My MWNY predictions (something tells me this is going to be a very BIG expo)

10.2 demoed, final release sometime in the Fall
Updated iBook (500 MHz G4) with NVidia GeForce2Go
Updated PowerBook (667 with upgraded Combo Drive, 733 with upgraded Combo Drive, 800  with a really fast CD Burner--maybe those 24x iMac ones?) all with slightly newer graphics cards, no SuperDrive though
Updated PowerMacs: 933, 1.2 GHz, Dual 1.2 GHz
iPhoto 2 announced (probably not available yet though)
Apple 15" Studio Display dropped, 17" down to $699

This seems all rather logical, wouldn't you think? I don't think anything here is particularly out of the ordinary.


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *They just killed the Lone Gunmen on the X-Files!!!  I loved those guys! They actually what got me into computers in the first place, man that was ages ago..... *



Oh great, I'm in the middle of watching it now...

I notice haven't been on much... I'm mostly been working on my Marathon ? map... tells you how bored I am. 

edited 4 spelling...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

WWDC == What Would Developers Carbonize
or Why, We're in D.C.!
or "*W*hen *W*ill *D*ogs *C*all out 'Hey, we don't wanna do this sitting and begging any more, we want to go chase butterflies instead!'?"
or even Who Won Da Cardgame?

See, there are lots of different things WWDC could stand for...


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

ah, the real reward of building the pond with a waterfall - today while i was standing beside it trying to count how many goldfish are left (6 i think), a hummingbird flew down and hovered around it for a long time until it eventually landed on the waterfall and sat still for a few seconds. all this took place about 4 feet from me. 

that was very cool 

it was also an extremely beautiful day here and i spent quite a bit of time just staring at my yard while sitting on my new patio. I was never motivated to go outside with our old yard 

WWDC does sound like it should involve insults and body slams


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

You'll get more hummingbirds if you give them something to eat.  When we lived in Washington, we had a hummingbird feeder.  At one point we had six hummingbirds all outside trying to feed.  If you don't know (or even if you do know) hummingbirds are _very_ territorial, so seeing that many all together was pretty unusual.  Uhh, I think it's a half cup of sugar to two cups of water for a hummingbird feeder solution...

Here in Tucson we wanted to have some bird feeders in our back yard.  No problem.  But we also have our clothesline out in the back yard, and the birds like to perch on the line.  And, uh, let us know how much they appreciate the free food.  So the laundry goes back into the washer...  The other thing was that we have white-winged doves, who all tend to eat a lot of birdseed.  I think at one point we were going through about ten pounds of seed per week.    Seed isn't particularly expensive, but that was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## edX (Apr 22, 2002)

well, most of the new plants we put in our new back yard were chosen for being hummingbird and butterfly attracters. We have bottlebrush, honeysuckle, butterfly bush, bird of paradise and others. They already seemed to like our roses and rosemary and impatiens. We bought a reall fancy feeder last summer and never even got it operational before it got blown off and broken. We might replace it in june when we go back to the sierras for a week or so.

i can relate to your laundry story. the biggest problem with attracting birds is their fertilzer  We are getting way too many starlings to the pond and they are all obnoxious. i was spraying some with water earlier and nailed one good. that is how cocky they are and how close they come. I never thought i would say this, but i wish a big mean bluejay would come and chase them all away.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

sigh 

This day isn't a good one. I've got way to much work to do and it snowed last night. SNOW. We had almost 30 degree weather the other day..... sigh.


----------



## Valrus (Apr 22, 2002)

Snow? Yeah, we got that. In St. Paul also.

Er, Ms. Nature - That joke was funny the first time around, especially on April Fools Day. This time... not so funny. Especially since it was like 80 degrees out four days ago!

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *sigh
> 
> This day isn't a good one. I've got way to much work to do and it snowed last night. SNOW. We had almost 30 degree weather the other day..... sigh. *



Well, you've gotta expect that if you live in  Canada. I don't have snow *at all*, because I live in Santa Clara, CA!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

My day just keeps on sucking. There was a 'personal injury' at one of the subway stations (I think someone jumped in front of the train because it was closed for a while) and I had to take a packed shuttle bus for a long way. Oh yeah did I mention that I have a whole night full of work.

Sorry to drop all my bad day here .


----------



## ksv (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *My day just keeps on sucking.*



Lucky children in africa who haven't got any full busses to take and no school work to worry about 

"Ah, life is good. Why couldn't it just be a little better?"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *ww = world wide... sheesh! is your internet connection down?! *



i knew what it meant... i was just saying i never knew what WWDC meant... i just always thought it was some conference (like MacWorld New York [MWNY]) in Washington, D.C. but couldn't quite figure out what the first 2 W's were for...

understand?

great!


now about my Mac Twist question... anyone wanna help me with that?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 22, 2002)

Left foot green, right hand yellow...

Ohh -- Mac _Twist_, not Mac _Twister_!

Sorry, can't help you there...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 22, 2002)

ksv, stop making me feel bad . Don't you ever have a crappy day!

Just little things are pissing me off today, I'm in that kind of mood. But my day isn't that bad and I can even look at what caused my day to be somewhat worse to see that. I'm pretty sure that what happened that caused the subway to stop was that someone jumped in front of it.

So on that cheery note, let me get back to work.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

Whats happening to the b&g? This seems like a very long 'pause in conversation'. Ed, Hows your garden going?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

I've been quiet because there has been so much other stuff going on.  Discussions in the "It all opens in the wrong browser", reading discussions on the evil daemons that infect my computer  et cetera et cetera.

I am noticing a significant number of duplicate posts and threads.  If I see one more link to the truepath website I am going to be chewing on some ankles.  And not in any pleasant way (for those of you with, uh, _different_ ideas  ).

I need to get my garden going again.  Hungry tortoise...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

hey that weirdo was badmouthing my daemon
he called BSD archaic!
he was badmouthinig my mac, I left a message in his guestbook and it was never posted!


----------



## tismey (Apr 23, 2002)

But then I'm no stranger to working in quiet bars.

Mind you, this place only seems to have put on about 8 posts in tha last 24 hours! Maybe it's the nice weather - we should get a beer garden, or a terrace, Ed...


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *hey that weirdo was badmouthing my daemon
> he called BSD archaic!
> he was badmouthinig my mac, I left a message in his guestbook and it was never posted!  *


Just because you called him a m*****-f***ing c***-s***er?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 23, 2002)

*yawn*

so umm..... what's been going on lately?

weather here is down to 50° ish, coming from 95° ish last week. It's great. Damned global warming.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

Temperature is currently 84° F / 29° C, with a 5% humidity level.  Oh, and it's partly cloudy, but still bright outside.

Typical Tucson weather...


----------



## edX (Apr 23, 2002)

Tismey - sure, go ahead and construct the beer garden and terrace. in fact, i think it is about time we promoted you to bartender/assistant manager and let you make decisions like that on your own. 

as for the slow down in business, this is very typical of real bar business this time of year. as the weather turns nice, suddenly there are so many other things to do. I know i am less motivated to post lately. it isn't anything personal about anyone or the site, just a need to be a littleless involved in this and more involved in my other life. I am not abandoning this place, just being a littleless involved. I am sure my posting and the site will continue to have ups and downs. no need to get excited or worried about it. And for those who are looking for meaningful discussion - start it. don't rely on others to do it for you.  

jeff - sorry about your bad day. glad you shared it with us though. that is what herve's is for - good days, bad days, any old days. and my garden is looking real nice. I tend to spend an hour outside just wondering around it and sitting and staring at it each day. it really makes me happy right now. i just added 10 more goldfish and a beta (japanese fighting fish) to the pond yesterday. so the level of activity should go up. there were at least 6 of the original 10 fish still left. the water plants are growing really fast and it is very relaxing to sit and watch life around the pond. I saw some brightly colored dragonflies for the first time the other day. one red one and two blue ones that were mating.  and i see at least one hummingbird every day. yesterday a neighbor who is moving gave me a bunch of plants to add to my woodland garden side (2 of them were hostas kent ). 

and i got my car running again. it turned out it just needed a tune up.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

Ed, I was scanning over your message and I almost didn't realize that you were talking to me. I'm not used to being called jeff on here usually googolplex, but go ahead, you can call me that . Yeah it was just one of those days yesterday, but today is better. How are you goign to fit all those plants in your garden!


----------



## edX (Apr 23, 2002)

he he 

well, i figure when you are having a bad day, you deserve to be called Jeff. it's a little more personal than your nick - an attempt to show a little caring. I would have been calling you Jeff regularly already since i prefer nice short real names to convoluted nicknames, but i really like googolplex. it just sounds so cool plus it is one of the few that viavoice will recognise and spell correctly when i am using it.

i have lots more room for plants. since our plan is to eventually do away with all but a small part of the grass, we will be buying plants for years to come. any freebies are welcome unless they are just ugly. the ones my neighbor gave me are cool plants although a bit ragged looking right now. they should recover nicely once propeerly planted. in fact putting them in the ground is what i am on my way out to do right now. i just thought i would check out the site quickly before i did.

Hope today is a better day for you


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't care what I'm called on here. Well to a point . I like the name googolplex (thats why I use it) because it sounds cool and it looks cool. And it has many shortened forms that are good - plex, googol, gplex, plexor (and many others that I have been called on IRC ). I haven't tried viavoice for a long time, It would be cool to see how good it is now!

And yes this day seems to be better, except I've got an essay to finish tonight.... But that doesn't make a bad day just a day with lots of stuff to do.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

lol I still prefer to call u google


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i prefer nice short real names to convoluted nicknames*


you can still call me BB... much easier than Casey....

oh well... the weather here has SUCKED! it just became partly cloudy but it's near 50 degrees here, and this happens at 5:30 PM?! why couldn't it have been like last week... 85 degrees and sunny ALL WEEK LONG!

anyways, i got a packet from Academy of Art Institute San Francisco... i love that school so much, seems that in 2005, you'll all have to plan for the Invasion of Bling! AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!   good thing I can pay for it... and at $15,000 per year in tuition, that's pretty good compared to other schools! (i'd tell you how i got the money, but it's a long drawn out story)

so new topic.... how much did you guys spend (or are currently spending) on college tuition

and is it expensive to live in San Francisco? i don't wanna have to pay $5 for a freakin water or soda, $30 on some pizza, and $1000 to have a place to LIVE!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

adimral, i'm not spelled the search engine google way. Rather I'm the number googol way.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 23, 2002)

And I'll still call you *you*.    "Hey, you!  Stop writing those silly posts!" for example.  

So Ed, how do you pronounce my nick?  I usually pronounce it ni-koo-voo, but since it is African it should probably be closer to en-koo-voo.  Not that I am a speaker of anything African (I think I can pronounce Cairo well enough, though  ).  And Nkuvu is a real name, just not my real name.  

How much did I pay for tuition?  I dunno -- and I don't want to know.  I know how much my monthly loan payment is, and I know that those will be going on for a _long_ time.  I don't want to think of the sums that I am paying off... 

BB, I don't think I want to know how you got the money -- it sounds like an ominous story...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2002)

On a completely different subject, anyone going to be in NYC on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday??  I'll be there for a band trip.  We are performing at the Lincoln Center plaza on Friday (Apl. 26) at 1:00 PM, come and see the one and only JohnnyV!!  We will also be doing several other things while there, but I encourage any New Yorkers to come and see (or hear) how terrible our band is  Drop a message if you want more info


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 23, 2002)

Villanova Tuition is around $34K a year. Spectacular.

Jonny, I'd go, I really would, but I'll still be at school here. Sorry  

Other than that... how is everyone this fine evening?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I'm essay writing this fine evening unfortunately. I'm writing on how Radio affected the United States in the 1920s. The rough draft is due tomorrow so I have some work infront of me tonight. 

Johnny I'd go, but I have no idea how I could get to New York .


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 23, 2002)

google....googol....google.....googol....hmmmm....googol...ok I got it


----------



## googolplex (Apr 23, 2002)

You better get it


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2002)

You could walk glpex    Anyone else up to come and see us?

You could skip school unlearn, its not that important


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 23, 2002)

JohnnyV, since you're from Mars (as your "Location:" says), would you be the first interstellar band to perform to a human audience on Earth?


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2002)

> JohnnyV, since you're from Mars (as your "Location:" says), would you be the first interstellar band to perform to a human audience on Earth?



If you count Elvis as a band then we wouldn't, but if you don't then yes 

I was born on Mars, but my family migrated to Ohio shortly afterwards


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> * I'd go, but I have no idea how I could get to New York . *


Just go to the Thousand Islands and turn right.


----------



## edX (Apr 24, 2002)

googolplex - you would be amazed at how good viavoice for osx is. the other versions were terrible but this one really works.

nkuvu - i have been pronouncing your name the way you do. i was actually going to ask you about that sometime. you beat me to it. i am sure there are lots of people who are glad to know how it is pronounced. it doesn't matter about ways it can be pronounced, only how you want it pronounced since it is your name.

BB - when you see me call you Casey, you will know i am trying to say something special - to get your attention just a little bit better. As far as how expensive SF is, you weren't far off in your prices you don't want to pay. except pizza is more like $15 to $20 and i don't know where you will find a place for only a $1000 a month.  You might be able to find a room for about that if you are lucky. That is if you want to live in the city. If you want to live on the peninsula or the east bay, then you should be able to find something closer to that or get a room for $500 to $700 with some luck. Be prepared, the bay area is the second most expensive place to live. and the city of SF may be the most expensive although if the computer industry continues to slump, that could change.

would you say that is about right Tom?


----------



## kermit64 (Apr 24, 2002)

this thread is now 161 pages long.

how many pages before herve becomes immortal?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

kermit -- some of us have different settings for the number of posts per page.  So for me, the B&G is only 81 pages long.  Just so you know -- keep this in mind when you say "I saw this post a page or two back"...

Ed:  Since I can't hear anyone pronounce my name (at least not in these posts  ) it doesn't matter how people pronounce it.  So is ViaVoice a dictation software thingy?  Sorry for the technical terms -- gettin late.

One word about the price of living in the Bay Area:  Oh. My. Dog.

OK, so that's three words.  But the sentiment is understated.  I pay $450 for half of a duplex.  And it's not tiny -- not huge, but not tiny either.  Gah...  Just thinking about writing rent checks with four digits gives me the willies...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh yeah, Ed:  Is a $15 pizza a good pizza or something like Pizza Hut?  We have pizza that tops the $20 mark, but it's _good_ pizza.  We also have the "buy two pizzas for $15", which is, obviously, not as good.




Mmmm -- sleep....  There should be a 'smiley' indicating that the user is asleep.


----------



## edX (Apr 24, 2002)

nkuvu - i believe there is great power in being able to pronounce someone's name. the pronouncing of names is important in making a connection with someone. it is also a sigh of respect. This probably stems from the ancient hebrews and the hebrew letters that we transform to YHVH and pronounce yahwah. but in fact the letters represent the unprounouncable name of God. We has humans are only allowed to use nicknames when we call upon our diety. If someone were to have knowledge of how it is really pronounced they would have a much closer relationship with God. some even believe that person would have some control over God. there have been many mystical explorations into this over time. Let's just say i feel a little more connected to someone when i know their name and can pronounce it correctly, even if they don't know 

as for ViaVoice, it is a speech recognition app made by IBM. other than the obvious political incorrectness of supporting big blue, i am very happy with it now although i haven't been using it as much lately. In fact i haven't even checked to make sure the new os update didn't screw it up somehow. i should do that.

and we have those same cheap pizza places that everybody else has, just not as saturated with them as other places. i don't live in the city or even in a very populated part of the peninsula and the only pizza i can get delivered is about $15 for a cheese pizza. but yes, it is very good pizza.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

Ahhh its a beautiful day out today. I was up late last night errr this morning finishing up a History essay, but now its done! I'm glad I don't have much work to do tonight, except some music I have to edit for a presentation...


----------



## symphonix (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey guys!

I just had to drop by and tell you about my day. I am living in a small town, population 85.000, more than an hour out of Melbourne, Australia. When I moved here to attend university, I pretty much took it for granted I would get no support for my iBook and would have to travel to Melbourne if need be.
I also assumed, correctly, that Macs would be few and far between out here.
Today, I had no classes, so I decided to run my resume round a few local stores, in order to pick up some work to make ends meet. 
And I discovered ...
to my amazement ....
That there are TWO NEW APPLE RESELLERS IN TOWN!
One is an established PC shop in the middle of town, the other a photographic store in a prime position. Both are putting the new iMac proudly on display where passers by simply can't miss it.
And, best of all, both of them seemed really interested in getting some extra help from an IT student and ex-IBMer who actually knows something about Macs!

Here's hoping ...

Now, if only I could get fresh sushi out here, it would be heaven. Of couse, then I'd have no reason to go to town.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Good luck, symphonix.  It'd be really cool to work in a place where you could play with Macs all the time...

(Edit: Forgot half of my post!)

Ed, how well does ViaVoice work?  Does it take long to train it, and does it recognize different users?

I don't think supporting IBM is bad at all -- IBM is not a high profile evil company, like some others I could mention.  Of course, I know that IBM is not just sitting around twiddling their thumbs, but I don't see them as being an evil monopoly.  Didn't they put up the funding for Deep Blue?  Or am I totally confused?


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

I somehow envy  Symphonix...

...oh, and hi to all, Tismey, please hand me a cold beer


----------



## voice- (Apr 24, 2002)

I'd love to have that job, unfortunately, there are no Apple resellers around here. The closest thing you'll get here is an electronics store who sell Mac-compatible mice and Mac-games(as long as they are on the same CD as the PC version). Not a good place to go either, I asked about RAM there, and they were convinced that their RAM would NOT fit into my PowerMac because Macs and PCs don't use the same kind of RAM...

I'm sad for me about your post, however, you always seem to have a good story about a narrow-minded person you've met...

Happy working


----------



## ulrik (Apr 24, 2002)

Oh, btw, an interesting story:

Maybe you all know these small 30 mb, credit card shaped CDs? I had to burn one of these things three days ago for a customer. I will never try it again. I placed it in my superdrive, derictly in the middle, like it is explained. Well...to make a long story short, it apparently "twisted" due to it's stupid shaped and destroyed the read/write head of my 400 dollar superdrive!     

Luckily, I have a very good friend who is an official apple service partner. Normally, he told me, I wouldn't get a repair from Apple if I told them that it happened with these credit card CDs (since the specification of the superdrive only states compatibilaty to round CDs), but he made the call for me and on monday, I get my new superdrive. The good thing is, he managed to get me the Pioneer A4 instead of the Quicksilver A3 variant, so I actually get a faster DVD-R superdrive (the one from the iMac). 
But man was I pissed at the first moment.
This guy also handed me an article from the German magazine "C't", which once tested these things and they destroyed 30% (!!!!!) of all drives! 

So, if you ever get such a credit card at any event...put it in a cheap CD-ROM, NOT in an expensive superdrive


----------



## edX (Apr 24, 2002)

voice - don't you just hate it when you know more than the people you expect to help you out?  

symphonix - sounds like you have stumbled into a sweet situation. Good luck with it. keep us posted if something real develops.

ulrik - I guess you went thru the full range of emotions over that one. I can only imagine the anxiety you must have been having in between the 2 extremes.

nkuvu - ViaVoice does allow for multible users, trains pretty quickly (the more you use it, the faster) and even allows for creation of your own spellings.

as for IBM, they were once the m$ of the world and they financed all sorts of dirty political stuff. I still don't trust them one bit. I don't remember any specific things, but back in the 70's there was more stuff than you could count. and lately they are rumered to be partnering with m$ to take control of the internet thru direct and indirect means. if i had known that back in Jan when i bought it, i might not have spent my money with them. At least it works well.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

Ahhh I'm tiered but releived today. I was up late doing my essay but today is going really well. I don't have much work tonight and I will have some time to do things I've been wanting to do for a while and post some more in depth stuff on my blog. Do any of you guys have blogs? I'd love to read them and put them on my blogroll on the side of mine.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, the interesting things you find out at the bar.  I didn't know that about IBM -- I've never taken the time to look into the company at all.

So what do you know about their connection with Deep Blue?  Am I just fantasizing?


----------



## voice- (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *voice - don't you just hate it when you know more than the people you expect to help you out?
> *



Actually, I think my teachers hate it more than me 
I had a run-in with one where I(in OS  9) wanted to check another computer through the Network Navigator, and even when I showed her it could be done, she insisted that the ONLY way to connect to another computer was through Chooser...
All in all, I think my teachers hate it more than me


----------



## ksv (Apr 24, 2002)

Today the network administrators on school disconnected my Quadra 700 setup on school and left a message on the blackboard:
"Do not connect external devices to the class computer." I just had to laugh at that. Those none-knowing peope think my precious Quadra 700 from 1992 is an external device!?
That tells something about the computer knowledge of windows administrators. Great, now we're without PC in the classroom again, becuase I'm not allowed to connect "external devices" to the "computer"   

Funny to see how voice-'s thoughts comes, disappears and appears again, BTW


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 24, 2002)

that stinks about the superdrive.
I have seen those businesscard CDs but I have never actually burned one.  I just use mini CDs (those 8 inch ones) from time to time.

hey KSV you should get something else to connect to the network    maybe a newton on wLAN lol


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 24, 2002)

I love it when teachers or other people who are supposed to be informed assume that macs just aren't real computers. The support center at my Univ told me macs couldn't use the network because, well, they're macs.

*sigh*

Ed - does ViaVoice require a USB mic? I can't seem to get it to recognize my Apple Pro Mic, which plugs into the sound-in port. 

(to clarify, I borrowed it from a friend to see if I like it, and if I'll actually use it)


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

> _AdmiralAK wrote:_
> I just use mini CDs (those 8 inch ones) from time to time.


Mini 8 inch CDs???    You know that a standard CD is close to 5 inches across, right?  If 8 inch CDs are mini to you, what is normal CD size??  Are you sure you're not confusing your old albums with CDs?  

EDIT: If this makes no sense to you, read on down the page a bit to Admiral's post...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, precognition at work:

- ulrik is about to ask for a cold beer,
- there are no Apple resellers near voice-,
- ulrik messed up a superdrive with a credit-card shaped CD, but it's okay since a friend can get a new one,
- the administrators at ksv's school think a Quadra is an external device.

Of course, this could be precognition or the fact that my MacOSX time says it's 7:05 a.m., when in reality it's 1:05 p.m.

Strange, and bizarre, and probably fixed right before I post this so it will sound like I'm nuts.  Or no one else sees this and will think I'm nuts.  Or...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

The people in the IT department at our school know nothing. We have a set of wireless laptops (not macs ) and they say that we can't use them in the computer labs because the wireless transmititng interferes with data on the server. This is total bs. My computer teacher who is an engineer and a programmer says its bs as well but these people are total idiots.


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

greg - yes, viavoice for osx requires a usb mic. they recommend using only the Andrea model that ships with it. it is reported that some others don't work correctly. i don't know for sure.

nkuvu - i don't know what Deep Blue is so i can't tell you if IBM is connected to it.

voice & ksv -   you wouldn't want to upset their dielicate balance of the world as they know it, would you? 

(please, please, give me a reality that will never change and let me cling to it no matter what... pleease! )


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

Kjetil, I come when I see a topic to my liking, and I sit the others out...


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Tismey - sure, go ahead and construct the beer garden and terrace. in fact, i think it is about time we promoted you to bartender/assistant manager and let you make decisions like that on your own.
> *



HA-HA!!! HEAR THAT EVERYONE? POWER!!! UNLIMITED POWER!!! YOU WILL RUE THE DAY YOU DIDN'T TIP ME, OR CALL ME BY MY NAME!!! VENGEANCE WILL BE MINE!!!!

Ahem. Sorry about that. Rush or authority to the head there.

There's your beer, nkuvu. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 25, 2002)

Voice - I seem to be like a magnet for narrow minded people. I really envy anyone who keeps running into the eccentrics, rebels, dreamers and thinkers rather than sheep.

Ed - I am familiar with IBM's disgraceful history, such as their support for the Nazi campaign of genocide in WW2. Lets just say my short stint at IBM proved that ours was a doomed relationship. I'm really not one of those people who cares about money, or about learning the way some authority or other say things *should* be done. I lasted 2 months.


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

oh my god, I just realized something, you 2(tismey and symfonix) have just about the same post-count as me...I see you as legends here, I really thought you'd have "Congratulations to"-topics around here...

Wow...

Anywho, symfonix, would you be interrested in writing a book about the narrow-minded people you've met? The posts you have here would make out for half the contents at least...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah, symphonix I have the same problem here  Everyone I know seems to me much happier following authority (or, if they don't actually believe that that is what they're doing, they'll say stuff like "Down with Corporate America!" and then go home and use Windows computers, saying how great Windows is. Or there are some people that may hate Windows but are still suckered into buying the most expensive things simply because they can, and not because they need to. It's like showing off, except no one else really gets to see the new stuff anyway, so it's all useless.

Does anyone frequently run into eccentric, unusual people who have something to say? I have only found two people like that in my whole life, one of whom is my best friend and one who is my arch enemy.  But other than that, it seems like EVERYONE just LOVES following the crowd... *sigh*


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Can anyone here give me random history textbook pages to study so that I can say someone told me what pages I had to do? My textbook goes up to page 449. Just, um, give me some random pages. LOL.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 25, 2002)

BlueFoojiun: I want you to study pages 8, 32 and 421. Also, use your index to find all information your textbook has on the subjects of alien abduction, cat worship and lamingtons. (That could take you hours!)

The sad thing is, I used to know dozens of interesting people. When I was in my last year of high-school, I regularly met with:
- A kiniescieologist (studies how physical exercise can aid the learning process)
- A chess master who plays for cheeseburgers
- A behavioural optometrist who uses "colour therapy"
- A dream analyst
- A WW2 official war artist
- A sound-man for the local rock bands (ever heard of "Something for Kate"?)
- A manga fan who also had a habit of impersonating Star Wars characters at odd moments (especially when dealing with receptionists at government agencies)
- A bunch of astronomers who would argue cosmology and Aussie-rules football in the same breath.

Anyhow, the list was long, but they all seem to have vanished. Now, there's only a bunch of sheep, and the most interesting thing they can do is put a bigger stereo in their cars.
Sucks, eh?

And, I don't think I could really write a book along those lines, on account of:
1. It might blow my secret identity.
2. It might incur the wrath of a dozen unpredictable people.
3. I can't seem to write more than a chapter or two of any book I've ever started work on. My record is 6 chapters, which usually scare the hell outta anyone who reads them, on account of I would have to be mad to write a post-apocolyptic alien love story slash horror ...

Whoa, I need to lay off the caffiene. Barkeep! Pass me an orange juice! What? Okay, then pass me an orange and a large hammer.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Interesting... to say the least.

Sym, are you feeling OK?

*Goes over to get a nice cold Frappuchino from the Bar-That-Has-Every-Drink*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

a random book eh???
hmmm open up a linguism book and study pre-french-missionary vietnamese alphabet 

now if I could find a copy for myself


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

No, not a random book, just random pages in a specific book: "The Human Record"... anyway, Symphonix was kind enough to give me a few ideas


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

> _symphonix declared:_
> Now, there's only a bunch of sheep, and the most interesting thing they can do is put a bigger stereo in their cars.


That's actually pretty amazing.  I have never known any sheep who could install stereos in cars...


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

nkuvu, no offense, but all the sheep you've met are stupid then...


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *oh my god, I just realized something, you 2(tismey and symfonix) have just about the same post-count as me...I see you as legends here, I really thought you'd have "Congratulations to"-topics around here...
> *



Legend? L'il ol' me? I just keep you lot refreshed. 

Actually, I realised the other day that it's ages since I posted anything that's actually USEFUL on this site. I usually only get an opportunity to appear clever if I get to a post started by a newbie before anyone else does.  My professional expertise is all in Oracle PL-SQL, which doesn't get queried very often around here (due to there being no OSX client, I guess). I'm the first point of contact for all my Mac-owning friends when they get in a bit of a pickle in the real world, but here I'm just yet another person who knows a fair bit about Macs! I quite like that.

As for post counts, I tend to lurk. The number of times I've hit 'reply to', then changed my mind cos I can't think of anything constructive to say....

Symphonix - I know what you mean about interesting people. When I worked behind a bar, I used to meet people who were either amazingly interesting people, or very practised liars and to be honest I don't care which they were cos they were entertaining. Since I've been working at a 'proper' job, the people here are cool, but I've still not met anyone who claims he was drummed out of the foreign office by Margaret Thatcher as a scapegoat for a shooting at Checkpoint Charlie 9 days before the Wall came down....


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> I'm the first point of contact for all my Mac-owning friends when they get in a bit of a pickle in the real world, but here I'm just yet another person who knows a fair bit about Macs! I quite like that.
> *



Exactly how I am. In real life and other forums I'm the first guy to ask. I had 2 people asking "Which Mac should I buy?" in as many days. One is a guy who has $3000 to spend(getting the dual 1Ghz, he wouldn't wait till MWNY) and the other is a girl in my class who got a PC which was pap, returned it and thought "the Mac at school never does this".
There is one guy, however, who I have a great respect for. He's my source of info and has a dual 1Ghz. It was not long ago I actually talked him out of using IE, the Tabbed browsing of Mozilla did the trick...

But alas, here I'm only another guy with a Mac or two...I like that


----------



## ulrik (Apr 25, 2002)

NKuvu, today while I was working, the TV sitcom "Roseanne" ran in the background, and I watched to the TV from time to time, and then I saw that on the fridge hangs a drawing from DJ which is nearly 100% your avatar...I'd even say it IS your Avatar...

anybody care to explain???


----------



## Klink (Apr 25, 2002)

*strolls in, hands in pocket, finding an empty stool. Plops down.*

Hi yall.

tismey I understand what you mean about posting habits. I will ponder at times how this changes as our memberships age.

Hehe, we should have therapy group for members that have gone through the aging stages of macosx.com. We can have questions floating around like... "It's been 2 weeks, and I can't seem to get motivated in posting replies for members having internet connection problems. Am I bad?"


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

tismey - maybe if you abbreviated to "Off bartender/Ass mananger", you could get your entire title in your descriptor 

klink - i have been thinking about creating my own FAQ database so that i can just cut and paste answers that seem to get asked anew about every 2-3 weeks. I was suggesting people do a site search but lots of newbies seem to not understand the concept. it does become a toiling task to answer the same set of problems over and over and maintain a sense of mental stimulation and satisfaction. you can count me in for your group sessions 

now i tend to meet lots of interesting characters. i am also a moron magnet. Being able to attract others into your life who are 'different' brings in all sorts.  The problem is that if you start getting too irritated with the morons, then you shut down the energy that is attracting unusual people into your life. so learning to deal with the truly 'odd' is a necessity if you want to continue to interact with the entertaining. actually taken with a smidgon of humor, odd people can be quite entertaining as well.


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tismey - maybe if you abbreviated to "Off bartender/Ass mananger", you could get your entire title in your descriptor *



It's my fault he won't put it there, I'm bullying him, calling him "Ass manager of bartender"


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

> NKuvu, today while I was working, the TV sitcom "Roseanne" ran in the background, and I watched to the TV from time to time, and then I saw that on the fridge hangs a drawing from DJ which is nearly 100% your avatar...I'd even say it IS your Avatar...


I got my avatar off the net -- years ago, I am not sure where.  But I don't have any connections to Roseanne.  Heck, I don't even have television.  I watch movies, but not regular TV.


----------



## themacko (Apr 25, 2002)

Roseanne is evil.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *nkuvu, no offense, but all the sheep you've met are stupid then... *


No offense taken -- how did you think I'd take this?  Like it's my fault that the sheep I know only go "Baa"?


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tismey - maybe if you abbreviated to "Off bartender/Ass mananger", you could get your entire title in your descriptor *



Actually, I was thinking about how to do that. But  I thought it might give the wrong impression of the establishment that is Herves. Ass Manager? Sounds like I help run a lapdancing club.

Mind you, that's not a bad idea when you look at the number of members the site has vs the number in the 'Have you got a partner?' thread. We could make a killing!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

Tismey, I was wondering about that myself.  I also want to know what an Off Bartender is.  I imagine a bartender sitting on a barstool:
Random Person: "Hey, buddy, can I get a drink?"
Off Bartender: "Not from me.  I'm off"


Eh.  Not as funny once it's all typed out there.  I swear things are funnier in my head.


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Tismey, I was wondering about that myself.  I also want to know what an Off Bartender is.  I imagine a bartender sitting on a barstool:
> Random Person: "Hey, buddy, can I get a drink?"
> Off Bartender: "Not from me.  I'm off"*



And as you know, as long as I'm here, I'm working... Never one to leave fellow alcoholic dry.

I some wontons. You want one?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

> I some wontons. You want one?


Uh, what?  You're a wonton?  Honestly, Tismey, I never even noticed...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Heheheheheheheee nkuvu so funneeeeeeeee......

God, I feel like I'm (ill)egally drunk  Does anyone else ever get these spontaneous bursts of happiness (I call them "euphoric bursts") that's really insane and takes over your whole mind where you're just HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY for no apparent reason, although you're not? And I don't take any drugs at all, which makes it even more bizarre... 

I have a strange mind.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 25, 2002)

Ahh, it stopped already. Damn, it never lasts more than a minute or two.

LOL I feel like I'm talking to myself.


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

I could have quietly edited that post, nkuvu, and left you looking silly. But I'm not going to. I'm just not going to serve you for ages next time you come to the bar, and serve people who have been waiting less time. That'll teach ya

And bluefusion - you're never talking to yourself in Herve's. Like any good bartender, I'm always nodding and listening and making notes of things I can blackmail you with later...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

I knew you could edit the post -- Tom's done that to me a few times already.  That's why I _quote_ the funny bits.  And I am not a stranger to looking silly.  

I'm not trying to make fun -- I just like pointing out amusing typos.  Like when Tom said he was showing his computer to his family/fiends...

This is probably the most talkative that I have ever seen you, tismey.

Somewhat off topic, but I really like Ed's database idea.  We could even go so far as to make an automated AI script that checks the new posts and either replies with the correct solution or PMs the user with the address of the previous thread....  Hmm...


----------



## Klink (Apr 25, 2002)

What a sweetheart you are tismey.


*ducks to miss the flying bottles*


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 25, 2002)

I havn't been keeping up in here pfhor so long... If pfhortune was kinder (less homework!!) I might be in here more often, but pfhor the time being...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 25, 2002)

yay! marathon!

who else was with bungie since pathways?

heh


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

"who else was with bungie since pathways?"

Allow me to be eloquent:  _Huh?_


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> 
> "who else was with bungie since pathways?"
> ...



lol... i don't even know anymore! just ignore me i think. i was excited by the bungie avatar, and i think i was trying to rally support by gathering those who were bungie fans since pathways into darkness. but i'm not so sure now that i look back at it.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

Ed, to answer your unasked question about Deep Blue -- Deep Blue was the computer which won the chess games against the grand master player of the time.  A pretty large step in the world of AI (one of my main interests).  I don't remember the human's name right now...  And honestly I am not 100% positive that the computer was Deep Blue.  I keep thinking Deep Thought, but I know that's the computer from hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy... 

Of course, if I were the standard for chess players, GNU chess would be deemed artificially intelligent -- I get stomped on by that program...  

For some reason I keep thinking that everyone here is a computer person by trade -- so I am often surprised when people don't know a lot about the things I think are common knowledge.  Not that I am trying to say that I am smarter than anyone -- I've just been around computers and professors who love to teach computer history too much.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 25, 2002)

you are correct nkuvu. deep blue was the computer that beat the chess guy.... i wanna say kasparov, but i don't think that's right.....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 25, 2002)

i just checked encarta.com cuz i was too lazy to dig up my enyclopedia. Kasparov it was! apparently he won the match, with three wins, two draws, and 1 loss, which made deep blue the first computer to ever beat a person in chess or something. i lose to the computer all the time


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

lol

well, i for one was laughing pretty hard all the way thru the Tismey/nkuvu exchange. i found it quite euphoric, to borrow a description from the blue mon. 

but i know why it struck me as a little funnier than it probably should have been. I spent much of the day helping my GF clean the garage. I hate cleaning and i hate being told to get rid of my stuff. or even things that are hers that i like or want. I had a small breakdown when she made me get rid of the box her imac came in.  We never fight about much, but we had a real yelling match about how to put things back in after we had pulled stuff out and thrown a lot of it away. So i was still feeling a bit of pent up energy when i got here and read the amusing bantor. I feel better now. 

also humerous, on a more subtle level, was that our neighbor across the street who is moving back east, kept bringing stuff over and giving it to us as she also was cleaning her garage and yard. We probably got as much stuff as we threw away but the stuff we got stays outside so my GF was cool with it.  of course i kept taking over empty boxes to her so she can use them to pack for her move. It was kinda neat how cooperative it all was.

as for letting AI take charge of posting replies, i would probably be against that. I doubt it would really be able to do any more than the search engine and some people don't seem to want to take the time to use that. besides, even if i was posting stock solutions, i would still personalize them with empathetic comments or snappy sarcasm or maybe a question of the poster. They would not just be answers still.

oh, and would somebody tell klink to get off the floor now. the bottles have stopped flying.


----------



## tismey (Apr 26, 2002)

...can nkuvu be the tit janitor?


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

maybe nkuvu should be a barback. that way your ass is covered when it gets busy. 

but then again, clothing is optional in Herve's. so maybe it doesn't matter if your ass is covered or not 

quiz for the day - what do pagans call being naked, especially when performing rituals?

not a joke. there is a real term for it. i once took someone to a festival who didn't realize what this term meant and she was a bit shocked when we pulled into the main grounds and a naked man was stnding in the middle of the road


----------



## voice- (Apr 26, 2002)

Clothes are optional? Good bye pants!
*I'm free, free I'm telling you!!! *


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

that is good, because prostitution is not allowed


----------



## voice- (Apr 26, 2002)

Then I think you gotta take a look at googolplex, he's a post-*whore*...oh wait, so are you, and AK and, and...I'm surrounded by post-*whores*


----------



## googolplex (Apr 26, 2002)

I don't think I'm a post whore. Somebody who is a post whore is someone, well like xoot. 

(kidding xoot)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 26, 2002)

can I whore something while we're giving out whoring positions?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 26, 2002)

You can be the position whore.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *You can be the position whore.  *



awesome! I feel so much specialer


----------



## tismey (Apr 26, 2002)

Ed, I'm installing a staircase in the middle or the room, with a large balcony that runs round the top of the room for all our whores to stand on. Then we just need a Madam in a feather boa to stand on the stairs and talk in an excruciating southern-states accent. This has the advantage that we can throw the bad guys off the balcony onto the card tables below, inadvertently sparking a well-choreographed brawl.

So, position of Madam is currently interviewing....


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 26, 2002)

Being that I'm apparently the Position Whore, do I get any say in who gets the position? hehe

It appears to me that Hervé's has reached a new low.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 26, 2002)

Do we needa "Herve's Whore-House" Thread?


----------



## scott (Apr 26, 2002)

I'll join Herve's Whore House.

Actually, would we be clients or employees?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *I'll join Herve's Whore House.
> 
> Actually, would we be clients or employees? *


Yes.


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

Jeeeez 

and you thought you started something ridiculous with the sports fan thing googolplex.  

look, no prostitution means no whores. Take it out on the street corner. not that many of you could attract flies, much less paying customers, but we are still a family oriented establishment. 

tismey, I do like the stairs and banister and card tables. I'm not sure how we would stand under gambling statuates, but it seems cool so lets keep it. if you want to hire show girls to act like working girls just for atmosphere, that wouold probably work.

no answers to today's quiz yet?

life lesson - when you don't get what you pay for - complain. We got a different color than what we ordered for our new kitchen cabinet resurfacing. My GF talked to the salesman and got an apology. I then talked to him and got 5 new drawers for free. Lesson, always ask for more if you weren't treated right in business transaction. The worse you can dois get a "no" and most times you get what you want.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

Oooh, card tables?  Can we play "Go Fish"?


----------



## Klink (Apr 26, 2002)

If the Chippies need help with the banister wood...


Quiz answer attempt:
I think this is called Skyclad, Ed. Being clad only by the sky. A sign of being truly free. Disrobe your class of society to see yourselves as equals to one and other.
I believe the Ancient Indian religions had this common thread as well. Like the Sadhus and primordial Sannyasin.
Little Indian trivia: The word Digambar is taken from the Sanskrit Dig-ambara. Its literal meaning is wearing the sky or sky-clothed. Though often used as a synonym for naked, it has a much deeper meaning. An inescapable truth that we are not bodies but immortal souls.


Is there a prize?


----------



## Valrus (Apr 26, 2002)

Magic!

Ow! Hey! Again with the rocks!

-the valrus


----------



## ksuther (Apr 26, 2002)

Magic as in MTG, Valrus? FRIDAY WOO-HOO!


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

very good klink, you gave a very detailed and accurate answer to the quiz. You recieve one month of free drinks at herve's plus you can help Tismey hire showgirls 

and for Valrus' clarrification, Pagan ritual does not neccesarily include 'magic'. magic often involves ritual, but ritual is more often performed without any 'magic' being involved. It is part of worship. And it is my theory that real magic does not require ritual, but that ritual is a focus tool that will aid in development of one's magical abilities. Real magic is more of an exercise of will and it certainly has its limitations. 

But i do love RPG where magic is a central theme


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

RPG?  Rocket Propelled Grenade?  

I know, I know, that's the same sort of sarcasm that made Tismey refuse my service for a while.  *sigh*  I guess it's time to go get some more iced tea...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 26, 2002)

*ksuther*: Yes! Woot!

*Ed*: Sorry, that wasn't an answer to the Quiz. It was in fact a reference to the nerdy collectible card game Magic: The Gathering, in combination with the proposed card tables.

So, 10 points for ksuther.

And geez Ed, how naive do you think I am?  
Seriously though, I have pagan friends so I do know a tiny tiny bit about Paganism. I used to think it was kind of a joke, but I had an epiphany of sorts and changed my mind, so you don't have to lecture me. 

-the valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm up for a M:tG game if anyone still plays that... I used to love that game.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 26, 2002)

wow, today was a sad day in Germany and in my place...

In the morning, a cat I found two days ago after it was hit by a car died though a pet doctor cared about it and thought it would survive. I kept it in my cellar after he cleaned the wounds it had and gave it medicine, and I looked after it and cared about it (since I can't care about in my house, I have another cat which wouldn't be pleased). During the night, it began to scream. I was sitting next to it until 5 o'clock in the morning, petting it until it finally closed it's eyes and began to sleep, no chance to bring it to a doctor since it obviously was too weak to travel. This morning, it was dead. The pet doctor said he is quite sure that it had blood in it's brain. So I burried it in the garden this morning.

Then, as if this wouldn't have been enough, in Erfurt, Germany, today a pupil went on a killing spree during the final exam on a german high school, killing a police woman, 14 teachers, two other pupils and then commited suicide...you have to know, both my father and my brother are teachers...

That made my day...Tismey, give me something strong....


----------



## googolplex (Apr 26, 2002)

I was reading about that. Its really really awful. I can't imagine what it must be like for people in the school.

Sorry about you day. Its good to talk ab out it in herves though!


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Ugh. *shudders* That's terrible, man.

Sometimes life just doesn't seem logical at all...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 26, 2002)

my brother already thought about changing the Excel sheets where he calculates the marks for his students, let's call it a "security update" 

if(mark >= 5)   // equals the US mark E and worse
{
    mark = 4;  //Enough to pass an exam
}

the pupil obviously killed the teachers because the gave him bad marks so he missed the final exam two years in a row. 


...btw, I really haven't scripted Excel in a long time, so the above syntax is completely un-Excel-like...

of course my brother was only kidding...but following the updated statistics, in germany, at the moment, it is more likely to be killed when you are  a teacher than when you are a soldier of the German Bundeswehr...


----------



## edX (Apr 26, 2002)

Ulrik my brother, my blessings go out to you. At least you tried. and it is always a sad day when anyone loses respect for human life, or any life for that matter, and inflicts pain, death and terror upon others. My heart is with the German people and you in particular. Thank the Goddess it wasn't your family. Blessed Be.

Valrus - sorry if that sounded like a lecture. it wasn't meant to be. but i really don't know everyone's level of knowledge and i often find that most people are where you once were. so i just wanted to make that distinction. actually there are a lot of people who call themselves pagan who don't really get the distinction Glad you are among our friends


----------



## ksuther (Apr 26, 2002)

Yay! 10 points! What is that good for, may I ask?
I used to be an MTG addict, played in tons of tourneys and was really good. Then I stopped playing . I play sometimes now, but I'm not nearly as sk1ll3d as I used to be when I played 24/7. I think computers took over MTG 

Oh well.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your day, ulrik.

A toast:  To all the people who care (in any way that they can) even though that caring may hurt them.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks to all of you. The past year - with all the cruel things happening around me, beeing just a few hundred kilometres away from what is going on in far east (here, it is called near east) and with all the cruel things which happened in the USA - proofed me that even when the world seems to drown in terror, people from around the world show that after all, regardless of where we are living, regardless from how far apart we are from terror, regardless from what happened in the not so distant past, we are friends after all, we are nations who join hands to fight terror and cruelty in this world, and who help each other once help is needed.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 26, 2002)

cant say much, I feel so beat today. Just wanted to say a great big hello --- gathering my strength for tomorrow nite


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Nkuvu, you hit it on the nail there. I'm the kind of person who cares about EVERYONE, way too much, and it almost always backfires on me and hurts both me and the person I care about, but I still can't stop because I have so much respect for LIFE ITSELF that I won't leave someone alone who needs my help. I've had to deal with so many suicidally depressed friends and people just down on their luck, I've gotten used to being around people who are without hope... but I still care.

*clinks glass* To the people who care, even if they get hurt by doing it.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Nice... 350 posts! Wow, I can't believe that! I feel like I've known all of you guys my whole life... 

For the next 350... *toasts again* here's to the crazy ones. . .

 (sorry, had to end a little lightheartedly)


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 26, 2002)

Well... on a lighter note...

For those of you who don't know Pathways into Darkness was the 4th game by Bungie, the first being Gnop! a shareware pong clone. The second was Operation: Desert Storm, which sold about 2500 copies. The third was Minotaur, a top-down tile-based fantasy game in the spirit of the early ultima games.

   Finally came Pathways into Darkness, a 3D first-person blast-fest with a handful of roleplaying elements thrown in.

The basic story goes that mysteriously an alien projection appears in an important briefing of the president by his senior military staff. The projection of the alien race, the Jjaro, told them they had 8 days to save the world.

     64 million years ago, a large extra-terrestrial object struck the Earth in what is now theYucaton Peninsula in southeastern Mexico. The object itself was buried under thousands of feet in rock, throwing up dust that caused many of the earth's species to become extinct.
   Basically the object was an alien member of a race billions of years old and that, after dreAming since the impact, began to awaken. And seeing as it becomes more and more conscience it begins to create strange beings in the tunnel system around.
    The being can not be destroyed, the Jjaro diplomat says. Basically osmeone has to put a low-yield nuclear device as close to the being you can get and detonate it.
     The aliens maintain, after observing our technology, that this is the only way. The aliens will take more permanent measures when they arrive, in two and a half earth years.
     Basically your part of that team and after you jump from the plane your chute fails, and you barely get your secondary open. You wake up 2 hours later with your gun useless and no sign of the other members of the team. Then you move into the pyramid above the catacombs and the story begins.

Phew, thanks Marathon Scrapbook and Pathways into Darkness Manual.

Anyway it sold so well the guys at Bungie decided to make a sequel, addressing some of the concerns about Pathways, and Marathon was born.


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *...we just need a Madam in a feather boa to stand on the stairs and talk in an excruciating southern-states accent...*


Damn! I can't do the souther accent.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 26, 2002)

Well, it hardly seems fair to let such talent go to waste just because he can't do the accent... ahh, hell, let him have it


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 26, 2002)

As a good Californian I can say "you know" and "like" a lot...


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

Ed, I posted the pics you wanted to see in my Congrat's thread


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Brag of your congrats thread...bah!!

Why can't I have a congrats thread? 
I'll reach that 1000th post one day, and you won't notice...
*runs away crying*


----------



## ulrik (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Brag of your congrats thread...bah!!
> *



Ed actually asked me in this congrats thread to post them there, so I just wanted to inform him, that I finally posted them since Herve's Bar and Grill is the number one spot to meet people and tell them stuff here in the forums


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Nkuvu, you hit it on the nail there. I'm the kind of person who cares about EVERYONE, way too much, and it almost always backfires on me and hurts both me and the person I care about, but I still can't stop because I have so much respect for LIFE ITSELF that I won't leave someone alone who needs my help. I've had to deal with so many suicidally depressed friends and people just down on their luck, I've gotten used to being around people who are without hope... but I still care.
> 
> *clinks glass* To the people who care, even if they get hurt by doing it. *



Hey BlueF, I can relate, but as I tell others like you, you need to be a little egoistical and think of yourself first at times cause if you cant help yourself you cant help others  (unless you have some divine source taking care of you lol)


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 27, 2002)

So what is Tom's new title?  Bar Madam?

I think he should change his avatar to have the feathered boa...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

That would probably look... uh... interesting.

Admiral, yeah, I really do need to do this. Problem is, people either think I'm totally selfless OR completely egotistical... I seem to have a problem with extremes  But that's just me.

Tommy, you HAVE to do the boa thing! It'd look... unusual...


----------



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

I remember my last techer said I cared too much about others.
I think she has never asked herself the question "what is life?".

BTW, I tried "Fanta Exotic" yesterday. It tastes like synthetic moose piss.


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Kjetil, I'm thirsty! Get me a bottle of synthetic moose piss and fix the damn machine here...it's broken...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *...Tommy, you HAVE to do the boa thing! It'd look... unusual... *


Of course I'd never do this in real life, but what the hell!

Now it's time to check out tismey newly installe upstairs... (This interview IS done, isn't it?)


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 27, 2002)

He he... The bedrooms have OS X names.

Finder: Pronounced "Find Her" this is the room of mystery.

Apache: It has a native American theme with lots of feather headdresses. (Matches my boa nicely)

PHP: The room for hyperventilation pre-processing

Sendmail: All commuincation in this room is transmitted "electronically"

Dock: This one has a nautical theme. Sort of like Huck Fin floating on the Mississippi. There is water and bird sounds playing from some hidden speakers.

... and I think there are others...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 27, 2002)

I Have Post #100,005!!!!!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 27, 2002)

heh heh, I like the avatar tommy


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Bling, you watch stats WAY too much


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Bling, you watch stats WAY too much *



it was pointed out in the Site News forum that we had hit 100,000 posts... so i checked it out and there had been 100,004 posts, so I just announced # 100,005!


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah, and had it been 100,000 we'd care, but no-one cares about 100,005 except for you...and you watch those stats too much, it can't be good for your health


----------



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Kjetil, I'm thirsty! Get me a bottle of synthetic moose piss and fix the damn machine here...it's broken... *



**ksv kicks the machine and throws a screwdriver on it**
Now it should work.
Here's your drink


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

So, Kjetil, how'd you like the movie(Karate Kid 3)? I'm guessing you saw it seeing you posted right after it was done...


----------



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *So, Kjetil, how'd you like the movie(Karate Kid 3)? I'm guessing you saw it seeing you posted right after it was done... *



Hehe, no, I didn't, I just didn't have anything else to do 
Which channel?


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

TV3, part of "Du velger filmen"...I saw the last part since nothing was happening here at the time...


----------



## ksv (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *TV3, part of "Du velger filmen"...I saw the last part since nothing was happening here at the time... *



Ah, I don't have any luxuries like that 
Did you see the Star Wars movies on NRK, BTW?


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

sorry, don't watch that channel...didn't even know SW was there...


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm bored to death here, let's do something fun...let's get me a job in Herve's, shall we? What could I do?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *I'm bored to death here, let's do something fun...let's get me a job in Herve's, shall we? What could I do? *



Those Toilets Look a Terrible state! ... *Cough* *Cough*

(hehe)

NeYo


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Here's a minty chewy thingy for that cough of yours, it sounds bad, ever thought of seing a professional? I can give you the number of a good vet.


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 27, 2002)

Gee, since I've really gotten back into the Marathon thing...
How bout I make a Marathon Infinity Herves B & G... It could be fun.
I don't have any major projects coming up, so whatta u guys think?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 27, 2002)

What would we do there, exactly?

...


----------



## voice- (Apr 27, 2002)

Is there an OS X Marathon single/multi-player that works?


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Gee, since I've really gotten back into the Marathon thing...
> How bout I make a Marathon Infinity Herves B & G... It could be fun.
> I don't have any major projects coming up, so whatta u guys think? *


Yeah... I guess that tabletop Mz. Pacman in the corner is a little dated.

An fully modern Herve's B&G game room would be cool.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 28, 2002)

Nooo! No poker machines!
No instant-lottery or virtual-dog-races!

We want _quality_ !

I'd like to set up a Tepanyaki restaurant in the old Windows fan-club meeting hall. It might take some time to sweep out the spiders, but hey...

Now, I'm off to find a chef's hat for my monkey avatar!


----------



## edX (Apr 28, 2002)

make it so, symphonix


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

I wonder....what color does a Smurf turn when you strangle him???

A bread with butter always lands on the butter side. A cat always lands on the feet. What if I put butter on the back of my cat?

all these question...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 28, 2002)

And then I said, why WOULDN'T ketchup be better if it was bright green? What's the real reason it's red? I think it's a conspiracy. They don't want you to know that it's supposed to be green. Just like a color PDA. Green. On an Apple II. Green. Like the XBox. Green. Maybe that's why Microsoft isn't selling them. They're supposed to be red.

If I noted that my scanner appears ready to strangle my guitar, what conclusion would you draw from that?

Sometimes the oldest medicine is the syrupiest. 

What a minute... this isn't the incessant rambling thread? Aw, shucks, we need to make one.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

When mankind discovered that cows give milk...what did mankind do at that moment? 

Why don't do sheeps contract when it rains?

Why do you secure a coffin with nails?

What do sheeps count, when they can't sleep?

When a taxidriver brings you home with the reverse-gear, does he have to give YOU money?

When do blind people know that they are finished with wiping their ass?

I am exactly one step before turning crazy....


----------



## googolplex (Apr 28, 2002)

I don't want to know how blind people know that ulrik.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 28, 2002)

seriously, these are the questions which keep me from falling asleep night after night...maybe I should see a psychatrist...where is Ed anyway???

Just kidding, Ed 

in the dark and dusty places of my brain I seem to remember that you had something to do with psychology...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> A bread with butter always lands on the butter side. A cat always lands on the feet. What if I put butter on the back of my cat?
> *



Funniest answer I've ever heard to that question: the PETA would be on your ass in a minute.

-the valrus


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *seriously, these are the questions which keep me from falling asleep night after night...maybe I should see a psychatrist...where is Ed anyway???
> *



Oddly enough, I was just talking to my parents about how my therapist was not helping me in any way and that I should stop going because it costs a fortune and at least for me it appears utterly useless... lol


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

Here i am. I was just checking out symphonix's progress on his new restraunt decor. nice place so far.  

yes, i am a grad student in psychology. not to be confused with a real psychologist or a psychiatrist of any kind ( i believe in solving problems, not medicating them)

Blue, perhaps you should look for a different therapist first. I don't know why you are in therapy and i don't want to know. there are lots of good reasons to see a therapist. I haven't been seeing mine lately, but i plan to resume before too long. still, finding the _right_ therapist for you is important. If this one isn't helping for whatever reason, try another. We are just people and sometimes we match our clients and sometimes we don't. Finding the right match is one of the most important parts of getting good therapy started. If your therapist isn't someone you feel you can trust, or they aren't engaged enough in the session, or they just don't get you, then move on to another. Believe me, there are plenty of lousy therapists out there. but there are also plenty of good ones. you just need to find one that is comfortable for you. 

Choosing therapy and a therapist is something that has a lot of variables. it might even be helpful if you talked about this with your current therapist. it might even make a good test of them. a good therapist would talk about all the things you should consider. a poor one would try to talk you into staying their client.


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

ulrik - a couple of suggestions for not keeping yourself up half the night thinking. I used to have a real problem with that. 

Do something very mindless as the last thing before you go to sleep. I like to play solitaire or watch something really stupid on tv. Just don't do anything that requires you to think. reacting is ok, but thinking is bad at that point. that way you dont have anything in your head to have continue processing. in other words, you want to be running your brain on os 9 at sleep time - one task at a time. not osx where a whole set of tasks may be cued up and alternating for stability.

or to simplify, just do anything that will disengage you from thinking about things, particularly problems and problem solving. Everyone has their own favorite distractions. just find one that suits you. This is my advice based on my personal experience. please do not in anyway consider it professional advice.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Good advice about the sleeping thing.. I have that problem myself. I'm only seeing a therapist because my mom, who really NEEDS it, is getting "so much out of it! SMILE SMILE SMILE SMILE" that she thinks I should go too. To the best of my knowledge I'm not crushingly depressed or mentally unstable, but hey, maybe I am. Being around crazy people all my life seems to be my lot. 

Anyway, I'm going to talk to my therapist today about this, I guess.  I STILL say the whole idea is kind of useless.

SMILE SMILE SMILE SMILE SMILE

lol


----------



## ulrik (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> or to simplify, just do anything that will disengage you from thinking about things, particularly problems and problem solving. Everyone has their own favorite distractions. just find one that suits you. This is my advice based on my personal experience. please do not in anyway consider it professional advice. *



And once again we think alike, Ed. I tend to do the same when there my head is too full for sleeping. I usually sit down on front of my Mac and start doing stuff...playing games, doing some 3d modelling, posting to for...ah....surfing the web etc until I just fall asleep. This often led to me sleeping in the chair in front of my mac. Now that I have my TiBook, I usually take it to bed and do it their, although this often still doesn't help. I tried reading books but it somehow doesn't take enough of my concentration to stop thinking about stuff...

...but still, I hate these nights when you are tired but just can't sleep since you think about everything...it's often coupled with bad memories, not necesseraly depression, in my case...

than again I suppose every human beeing has this from time to time, depending on how much trouble goes on around him, I wouldn't call this "ill" in any way...then again, I am not a doctor and I never graduated in anything even remotely comparable to medicine...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 29, 2002)

Who wants one of those new PowerBooks?  I sure do, but I don't have an extra 3200 or so kicking around still. They'll be flying compared to this now, with a L3 cache and a faster processor, better video card. *sigh* technology moves too fast....


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

My computers are out-powered by portables...


----------



## tismey (Apr 29, 2002)

*bounds into the bar with a spring in his step and a twinkle in his eye*

Hello everyone. I see the bar has had something of a makeover in my brief absence.

Tom, I love the look. It's very you.

ksv - I find getting horribly drunk stops me thinking about things at night. You have to make sure it's REALLY REALLY drunk, though, cos otherwise it makes things worse.

Drinks are on me all round, as I have had the best weekend in recent memory and all is right with my world. I must apologise if excessive grinning irritates you in any way.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Tismey, man, what happened?


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Actually, thinking at night is good. Especially when you're over-tired or lightly drunk, that'll give you a chance to move forward without being stopped my logic and slow down enough to get the links between key points in your thinking.

You have no idea how many facts of life you'll realise just thinking between your thoughts...


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

My trick for sleeping is to think about a lot of different things simultaniously. Try it 
I rarely have problems with sleeping, though, my life is pretty easy at this time.

Isn't 733+800 MHz G4 power enough for you, voice-, eh?   

Tismey, was that an answer to a post I don't remember or something? 

I want an eMac


----------



## Red Phoenix (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> * My computers are out-powered by portables... *



My computer is out-powered by iMacs...and not even just the new G4.


----------



## tismey (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Tismey, was that an answer to a post I don't remember or something? *



I was following on Ed's answer to youabout something which I assumed you asked but I missed. Maybe it's just the boss man going insane...



> _Originally posted by bluefusion_
> *Tismey, man, what happened? *


That, my friend would be most ungentlmanly of me to divulge. But it happened a lot...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 29, 2002)

man... I am beat (weekends are supposed to be restful...right ? )

tismey my morning special please  (i.e. coffee  )


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

kvs: Nope, not if they can't outrun a portable

tismey: Get me the most expensive thing you've got(since it's on you anyway)


----------



## tismey (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmmm... the most expensive thing? Now there's a good pub conversation - if money was no object, what would you drink?

Because I'm having an eighties nostaligia throwback moment, I'll open a bottle of Louis treize brandy (what movie? - there's a packet of peanuts in it for you!) And just to show how money is no object, I'll mix it with ginger ale....


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks tismey.
Actually, if money was no issue I'd have a plain beer or a vodka with Sprite, but since you're paying I thought I'd take something more expensive...


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *kvs: Nope, not if they can't outrun a portable*



it's ksv, not kvs 
Connect all your Macs in a cluster via ethernet, and you'll have 1933 MHz 

Today I jumped 700 metres on one foot in the gymnastics lesson, after warming up with running the same distance. The last 200 metres weren't very pleasuring  
On thursday I climbed up to my classroom in 2nd floor, on friday I hung my friends bicycle up in a tree 

Ah, life is good


----------



## voice- (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm confused, kvs, do you have one strong foot now then? Will you do the other one tomorrow?

I'm watching Braveheart right now(love multitasking), and it's better than I remember...

How do I get all my Macs to act as one? I'd love to have a super-Mac...


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks like everyone had a pretty great weekend. Tismey had a nice time *ahem* , it sounds like admiral and voice- are having a good day, and the world is generally pretty good at the moment, I think. I handed in my final finished music piece for a history project, one I've been working on for two weeks, so I'm happy. I hope I get a good grade on it...  Anyone had a bad weekend? 

Anyone ever realize how nice it is to finally have your room cleaned up? I mean, it's so relaxing...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

Weekend?  Is that what happened?  It all went by so fast...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 29, 2002)

I just got back from NYC sunday night, it was loads of fun I had a great time too (probably not as great as Timsey) I didn't get to see the Empire State building (but in passing) or Central park, so I am somewhat disappointed  We saw Aida, and 42nd Street, both were excellent. I had a go time, but the city isn't as nice or clean as Toronto (spelling?)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I just got back from NYC sunday night, it was loads of fun I had a great time too (probably not as great as Timsey) I didn't get to see the Empire State building (but in passing) or Central park, so I am somewhat disappointed  We saw Aida, and 42nd Street, both were excellent. I had a go time, but the city isn't as nice or clean as Toronto (spelling?) *



*sigh*

I miss NYC - but I get to go home in a week and a half - the end of the school year finally draws near. Unfortunately I think I may have failed a class this semester. Oh well. NYC is a great city - shame you didn't get to see as much as you would have liked. If you thought NY was dirty, come see Philly! I've never been in a dirtier city.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 29, 2002)

Some parts of NYC are dirty, others are immaculate. Try the Upper East Side for cleanliness... you can't beat it! Downtown is also great too (of course, I'm very biased since I live there)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Looks like everyone had a pretty great weekend.*



i had to learn Adobe Premiere (only because i can't use Final Cut Pro) but it wasn't a total waste of 5 hours! i learned how to do some pretty neato tricks!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 29, 2002)

damn... things are finally looking up... yeah i have an exam tomorrow, but then wednesday night is our radio station formal, which should be fun (myself and the rest of the exec board always just dress really strange and freak out the lowly djs - hehe) then thursday and friday are study days - no school... finals monday and tuesday... Apoptygma Berserk concert Thursday, back in NY Friday or Saturday. YAY!  

Sorry, i'm excited!


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I just got back from NYC sunday night, it was loads of fun I had a great time too (probably not as great as Timsey*



t-i-S-M-ey... What is it about bartending in this place that makes people put the leters in your name the wrong way round? Any ideas ksv?


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

both ksv and tismey seem more logical to type the other way around, like kvs and timsey. I've learned tismey now, but I'm still missing on ksv.

Heck, a few weeks ago I only looked at names for a split second, and I honestly believed Ed was named Squirrel instead of Spruiell(probably got that wrong too)


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

You need TypeIt4Me, mate. I have all my regular typos in there...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

if money was no object eh???
well it never is when it comes to me 
I would order a bottle of champagne but I dont like the taste of it (and its 8AM   )


2 more weeks my dear macosx friends, two more weeks, then I can pop the cork of the champagne and say "semester...is...over!!!!!!!!!" (hey ed prepare yourself! I am coming to visit your backyard )


----------



## voice- (Apr 30, 2002)

*sigh* why didn't anyone inform me that there was an app like that before?


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

Admiral - you didn't order anything. You told me what you didn't want, but that's no help.

voice - it's a great app. It was the only thing I was missing from Classic, and now Riccardo Ettori has ported it over, I'm so happy. My only complaint with it is the excessive number of icons it insists on cluttering th place up with. But I can live with that for the way it makes my life easier.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry Tismey

Herve's B&B is 13th on the list!! lets get her back up there.  Anyone seen herve around lately??


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 30, 2002)

lol you are right 
well I want two shots of your finest spiced vodka!

Need to make two toasts 

Anyone care to join me ? 

Admiral


----------



## tismey (Apr 30, 2002)

THere you go admiral. But take care - they be Scotch Bonnet peppers in there, and they're DAMN hot...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 30, 2002)

Just checking in here while I'm screaming my ass off watching the hockey game on TV. Its a tie 1-1 between us (Toronto) and the New York Islanders. Its first intermission and this is tense. Its the seventh game so whoever wins goes on. We played a good first period though!


----------



## edX (May 1, 2002)

Hi everyone. I know you all have read the thread about Admin's wife and child and the potential difficulties they face. and many of yu have expressed your best wishes and included them in your prayers. but i would like to ask everyone to take a moment right now and ask everyone to just visualize Admin and his family as healthy and happy. Take a minute and see a picture of them in your mind. Perhaps seeing the three of them standing together in perfect health. or seeing the moment of birth and the dr. saying all is ok. simply allow yourself to imagine them in a good place in life. It doesn't matter that we don't really know what they look like. It is a matter of connecting with who they are to us. 

and perhaps if you think about it again at some other point in time, you will repeat this exercise in healing energy. The more we send, the better. Even for the skeptical, this wouldn't hurt anybody. 

ok, now i will have a Sierra Mist ksv. It has a busy 2 days of cleaning house and building furniture. time to relax.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *THere you go admiral. But take care - they be Scotch Bonnet peppers in there, and they're DAMN hot... *



Dont you worry my good barman friend.  The admiral likes his drinks spicy   (and a few other things that I wont mention )


----------



## voice- (May 1, 2002)

*steps out of bathroom*

Pfiew, finished! It took me a few days, but the toilets are FINALLY clean. By the way, Ed, what have you been eating?

*takes a Pepsi Max from the machine*

Thanks there, much faster than ksv ever was...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 1, 2002)

I'll take a bottle of water please. Water is pretty much all I drink At the most I'll have maybe three pops (or sodas) in a month Don't like all that Sh|t they put in it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 1, 2002)

Ahh... feels good to finish work ahead of time and have some free time before i get to leave...

get me a mountain dew, code red preferrably!

doh! 

what am i saying!

those drinks are self-serve!




you might want to stock up.... tried to get some code red but you guys were out! ahh!!! regular works for now, but this is dissatisfactory!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 1, 2002)

lol..I am not done yeeeeet...and it stinks 
oh well I will take a break anyways


----------



## voice- (May 1, 2002)

There, it took me some time, but I've finally tampered enough with the machine. Now, the coin-input is 'fixed' and we don't have to pay the machine any more, free non-alcoholic drinks for everyone to celebrate the AtAT news


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 1, 2002)

whee! free code red!

it works great!

again, everyone who watches (well... looks at) AtAT should go to the congrats thread and give Jack and Katie your "yahoo"s and other joyous thingies!


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

OK, that did _not_ mean "everybody get out of Herve's so voice- will sit here bored and alone", you're allowed back any time...


----------



## tismey (May 2, 2002)

Voice-

Why the '-' ?


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

when I made this my name I thought voice would be taken for sure, so instead of having 10 different voice-variations around each board I just added '-' do everything right away...


----------



## tismey (May 2, 2002)

Ah. Thanks.

I have just been exceptionally clever and deserve a drink. You going to have one with me, seeing as we're th only people in this joint?


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

sure, I'll have whatever you're having, need to expand my taste a bit...


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

lurk lurk lurk


----------



## ksv (May 2, 2002)

Ed, sorry, I don't know what a Sierra Mist is 
Maybe if you try to explain it, I'll try to fix it 

Any stories, anybody?


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

Kalulu the rabbit was one day watching the children of Soko the monkey playing in the trees, and saw one  monkey reach out  his tail and  catch his brother  round the neck, holding him a helpless prisoner in mid-air.

Read the rest at http://user.chollian.net/~ksoh/reading/the rabbit steals the elephant's%20dinner.htm (forum software doesn't want to interpret this whole thing as an URL, sorry  ).


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

Gather 'round kids!

Once upon a time there was a little birdie who was always singing cause he was so happy. Then the evil red-headed birdie came by and got the little singing birdie drunk. They married the same night, and the singing birdie was sad. He was trapped in a marrige where he was to be tortured by shopping with his wife birdie and on top of that, she used his credit-birdie-card.
Then, one day, a the little birdie saw a blonde birdie outside his prison window. He started talking to her in secret and soon they became friends. Then, one day, without the singing birdie ever knowing, the blonde birdie dove from a tree and drove her beak through the evil red-headed birdie's head.

The little singing birdie was grateful and they lived happily ever after.


----------



## nkuvu (May 2, 2002)

Uh, that's lovely, voice-.  Could there, by any chance, be a moral to the story?


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

In deed, I've been watching too much Love And Marrige, the wise words of Al bundy(ed O'Neill) are really getting to me.

Oh, and don't marry red-heads


----------



## ksv (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Gather 'round kids!
> 
> Once upon a time there was a little birdie who was always singing cause he was so happy. Then the evil red-headed birdie came by and got the little singing birdie drunk. They married the same night, and the singing birdie was sad. He was trapped in a marrige where he was to be tortured by shopping with his wife birdie and on top of that, she used his credit-birdie-card.
> ...



Oh, so cute    

An aussie, a south african and an englishman sat in a bar in London, drank beer and told each other stories. Suddenly, the aussie downs his beer, throws the glass in the air, draws his revolver and shoots the glass into pieces.
"In 'straaalia, we have soo many glaaasses, that we neva'r need to drink from the saim wons twaice".
Obviously surprised, the south african downs his beer, throws his glass in the air, draws his revolver and shoots the glass into pieces.
"In Sath Efrika, the gl'sses ar so cheep, that we nev'r need to dr'nk from the same ones twice".
The englishman downs his beer in fine, english style, throws the glass in the air, draws his revolver, and shoots both the aussie and the south african.
"In London, we have so many aussies and south africans, that we never need to drink with the same ones twice".


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 2, 2002)

one emotion describes that whole story...

ROTFLMFAO!


edit: just noticed this was post # 950.....

getting close!


----------



## voice- (May 2, 2002)

ksv, do I smell a bit of compedative spirit here?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 2, 2002)

"well you can see by the way I walk 
I'm a woman's man no time to talk" 

lol...is this cheezy or is it just me ? 


ah ah ah ah stayin' alive
ah ah ah ah stayin' alive
ah ah ah ah stayin' alive 


well the song has a nice beat 
Anyone recommend any good songs?  I have a lot to do over the weekend and I need a dose of energizing beat 

Admiral


----------



## macguy17 (May 2, 2002)

The Bad Touch by Bloodhound Gang... Although some people find the lyrics offensive

I love that song...


----------



## macguy17 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Ed, sorry, I don't know what a Sierra Mist is
> Maybe if you try to explain it, I'll try to fix it
> 
> *



Sierra Mist is a Sprite/Seven up type drink


----------



## julguribye (May 3, 2002)

You want some energizing beats AK?
I've got it!

Cosmic gate - Firewire (lol)
Barthezz - Infected
Cyber human - The scene
Gouryella - Tenshi
Scooter - Ramp


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

I thought firewire was hilarious when I first heard it hehehe (immediatelly thought of my G3 at home  ).....

ohh...when I was young I thought that life as so wonderful
a miracle
oohh it it was beutiful, magical.... (thats all I remember from RAMP hehehe...I dont see how it is the "logical song" though )


Man this weekend is easter  -- I will be stuck doing HW  -- oh how I wish I could claim "religious holiday" and get extensions


----------



## tismey (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Man this weekend is easter  -- I will be stuck doing HW  -- oh how I wish I could claim "religious holiday" and get extensions  *



Erm.. no it's not... Or does Easter move about depending on where in the world you are? I don't think it does. It was Easter about a month ago here.


----------



## ksv (May 3, 2002)

Hey, look at my new computer I got through AppleSeed, with DDR RAM, 1394b and 266 MHz bus


----------



## nkuvu (May 3, 2002)

What is AppleSeed?

The computer looks, uh, kind of minimal right now...


----------



## ksv (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *What is AppleSeed?
> 
> The computer looks, uh, kind of minimal right now...  *



AppleSeed is, eh, AppleSeed 
Seeding projects at Apple.
External beta testing of Apple hardware and software 

The motherboard picture above is a 2002 Quicksilver prototype motherboard, BTW. I don't have it, it was a joke


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Erm.. no it's not... Or does Easter move about depending on where in the world you are? I don't think it does. It was Easter about a month ago here. *



Greek orthodox easter is this sunday,
russia  orthodox is in a few weeks AFAIK.  Some weird way of calculating easter based on the moon lol 
every xyz years the catholic & greek orthodox fall at the same time


----------



## nkuvu (May 3, 2002)

> AppleSeed is, eh, AppleSeed


Um...?


> Seeding projects at Apple.


Er.....


> External beta testing of Apple hardware and software


OK, this one I understand.  Thanks.

Oh and IIRC, American Easter is the first Sunday after the first Full Moon after the Spring Equinox.


----------



## ksv (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Um...?
> Er.....
> OK, this one I understand.  Thanks.
> ...



http://www.appleseed.apple.com/


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

well, i've been kinda half here for a bit now. i realized the sierra mist was in the machine. we really got to get it fixed so it requires quarters again. how about fixing it ksv before voice makes us go broke? oh and whe you get around to it, you could fix me a chocolate malt. that sounds really good right now. don't skimp on the malt. i like em very malty. 

Tolya - the logical song by supertramp - great stuff. they were a great band. Crime of the Century is still one of the best sterophonic experiences ever produced. one to either listen to on great headphones or exceptional speakers.

hey, great stories and jokes. you can never go wrong with the wisdom of al bundy  Do they really call it Love and Marriage overseas? It is Married with Children for us.


----------



## voice- (May 3, 2002)

No, it's called Bundy here, I knew "Married" was in the real title, Love and Marrige was just my best guess...

I really hate when they rename stuff here


----------



## edX (May 3, 2002)

Bundy?  

that really is a pathetic rename. at least yours made sense, seeing as how Love and Marriage is the theme song. but Bundy? It should at least be The Bundys. While al is the star, they are all hilarious


----------



## voice- (May 3, 2002)

We have a lot of pathetic renames. Friends were called "Venner for livet"("Friends for life" in english)

Tell me your fav TV show or movie, I'll translate the rename


----------



## ksv (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *We have a lot of pathetic renames. Friends were called "Venner for livet"("Friends for life" in english)
> 
> Tell me your fav TV show or movie, I'll translate the rename *



English-Norwegian-English

Star Wars, The Phantom Menace - Stjernekrigen, Den Skjulte Trussel - The Star War, The Hidden Threat

Heh, pretty funny. Translating movie and TV program titles never goes very well


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

ah ah ah staying aliiiiiiiiive (damn I am hoocked on the song  -- a few more days and I will be able to sing it all in karaoke mode )


In Married with children was translated as married with children lol.
That was a hilarious show.  did you see the one where Kelly wanted to become an actress and she said:

Tonight... I ...become a lesbian!

and bud says: Hey kell, I think you mean a phespian,

kelly says: Bud! yuck! I dont like women!  You are disgusting (or something along those lines anyway )


that show was a classic


----------



## googolplex (May 3, 2002)

Ahhh its Friday! I've got a busy weekend and week up ahead but I'm relaxing tonight. Listening to some great great music and sitting back. I might go out somewhere later on.


----------



## voice- (May 3, 2002)

Fridays aren't all that. I just found out I'm home alone with my pa this weekend, and I know he's gonna want help around the house. I hate cleaning...


----------



## tismey (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Greek orthodox easter is this sunday,
> russia  orthodox is in a few weeks AFAIK.  Some weird way of calculating easter based on the moon lol
> every xyz years the catholic & greek orthodox fall at the same time *



That'd make sense... I never know when Easter is anyway...

And as for Fridays... I've been exceptionally clever at work this week, so I deserve weekend. And there's a distinct possibility that this weekend might surpass last weekend... If you don't see me about in here, you'll know why. Help yourselves - I'll dig out the  honesty box...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 3, 2002)

I never know when easter is either 
I look it up .
I called my grandmother last weekend and she told me 
GrandM: Call me next sunday, I have something to tell you 
me: Ah, dont worry, I will call you easter!
GrandM: Next sunday *IS* easter
me: 

lol 

I have to work tomorrow, sunday I need to do all my math HW and possibly get some divine ideal on how to do my CS HW 

Admiral


----------



## TommyWillB (May 3, 2002)

I hate coming into the bar and finding out that it has been almost a week since I've been here. 

...I so far behind. What are we talking about? Is tismey still pouring those 'if $ was no object" drinks?

tismey: I guess if $ was no object, then I'd get deeply involved into port, but since I'm a novice I'd like you to pour me one of every port that you've got so that I can start learning which I like best.

All, I just got back from San Diego, and I have to say that this boa is WAY too warm for that climate...

Anyway... HI!


----------



## TommyWillB (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> t-i-S-M-ey... What is it about bartending in this place that makes people put the leters in your name the wrong way round? Any ideas ksv? *


Maybe JohneyV was just t-i-P-S-ey?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 3, 2002)

Maybe I didn't have enough iron in my system from drinking too much water (I drink about 1 to 1.5 gallons/3.9-5.6 litres a day) Tommy/Tismey.  I don't drink and never plan on drinking alcohol in my life (so far so good I'm 17), my family has a history of alcoholism and I don't plan to get sucked in Our school Prom is this saturday, My date asked me, she isn't all that great a person (not going by just looks).  Hopefully this will all go well.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 3, 2002)

Remember... Proms are supposed to be about doing what you want to do... not about doing what others want you to do or doing what you thing you ought to be doing.

Just relax and have fun.  

Drink the nice bubbly black current flavored water...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 3, 2002)

Much respect for not drinking my friend. Don't do it if it's not what you want to do. It's your decision and don't let anyone put you down for making it. I know where you're coming from. I'm a sophomore in college, and although I drink now, I was completely straight-edge throughout high school. Do what makes you happy - that's all that matters. Enjoy your prom too, I just went to one last weekend


----------



## tismey (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> * I'm a sophomore in college, and although I drink now, I was completely straight-edge throughout high school. Do what makes you happy - that's all that matters. *



Yeah, me too. I had the straight edge through school - too much Rollins and Minor Threat I guess... But even that becomes a bit like a crutch if you're not careful. There's a Rollins story called 'the Iron' where he talks about how he got into working out, and if you were to go through it and substitute all references to weights ('The Iron') with references to alcohol or drugs, it'd read like the confessions of a confirmed addict. Once I got to Uni, made some good friends and so on I relaxed a bit. It's all about moderation, and even abstinence only works in moderation IMO...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

WHATS UP ALL!!!!!!
WELL i AM AT WORK
workin on a conference here and the conference started sans problems, thus I have a minute to myself lol.  


one thing I hate about summer/spring.  The sun rises atg 5:30 AM ...I wanna sleep more dangnabit


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

forgot to say something 
even though you might have a lot to do (look at me for example) stop by tonite at the bar & grille for some live music  lol DJ Admiral & DJ Klink on the tables   (what sayeth thee grandmaster klink? lol )


And of course, special musical guest (herve will like this) Samatha Fox and Kylie Minogue  (after the performance kylie is mine for an exclusive interview lol )




Admiral


----------



## Bluefusion (May 4, 2002)

Well, I'm 15 and I have had a grand total of two drinks (neither very heavy) and one dish of Vodka Pasta (which was the strangest thing I have ever tried). I really didn't like it. I plan on not getting anywhere near alcohol in my life, as my family has a history of alcoholism AND I just can't stand the thought of what that stuff is DOING to you....


----------



## tagliatelle (May 4, 2002)

I see ladies in the station.
It's female attraction.
They turn me on and on.
It's my satisfaction.
They go with me
in the party.
Elles rient
cettes filles.
It's female attraction,
female satisfaction.
Forget the station!
We go on and on.
You laugh at me.
J'aime mieux les autres filles
et je rie
avec elles.
Elles
sont belles.
J'aime les filles.
Je les adore.
C'est plus que l'or.
Je ne suis plus jaloux d'elle.
Les autres sont plus belles.
Je ne pense plus à elle.
I see ladies in the station.
It's female attraction.
They turn me on andon.
It's my satisfaction.
They go with me
in the party.
It's female attraction.
I see ladies in the station.
They turn me on and on.
It's my satisfaction.
It's female attraction,
female, female,
female,
female attraction.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 4, 2002)

And no one even bothered to comment on Herve's 1500 post count? Shame, shame, shame. This is HIS bar and grill, you know.


AHHHHH I'm so tired of this song

I let it in my eyes like an exotic drink
The radio playing songs
That I have never heard
I don't know what to say
Oh not another word 
just la la lalalala
It goes around the world
just la la lalala
It's all around the world
just la la lalala
And everybody's singing
just la la lalala
And now the bells are ringing
la la lalala
just la la lalala
la la lalala

Inside an empty room
My inspiration flows
I wait to hear the tune
Around my head it goes
The magic melody
You want to sing with me
Just la la lalala
The music is the key


ARRRRRRGH does anyone else know this song? It's annoying the hell out of me  It's just.... way too catchy. Songs that catchy should be illegal, cuz they distract people WAY too much  (j/k)


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 4, 2002)

lol blue - it is a very catchy song. oh, and thanks a lot for getting it stuck in my head too!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 4, 2002)

LOL it's only fair  From now on, whenever anyone here has a song stuck in their head, they must try to get it stuck in as many other people's heads as well  Sound good? It's a good way to exact revenge on that song that's annoying the hell out of ya 

My smiley ratio went way up in the last week... wonder why? LOL suddenly I'm using smileys ALL the time 

Peace. Out.


----------



## Valrus (May 4, 2002)

I am sitting in the morning
at the diner on the corner
I am waiting at the counter
for the man to pour the coffee
And he fills it only halfway
And before I even argue
He is looking out the window
At somebody coming in

ad nauseam. 

-the valrus


----------



## edX (May 4, 2002)

here somebody else take this osng and get it out of my head - 

Raindrops keep falling on my head
but that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turning red,
nothing seems to fit, those raindrops keep falling on my head,
they keep falling, because i'm free
nothing's worrying me.....

there's more to it, but that's the part that's stuck 

and about a renamed show - what do they call..

Quantum Leap
Xena: Warrior Princess
The X-Files
JAG
Don't Shoot Me


----------



## vic (May 4, 2002)

too to teetoo too to teetoo to to too teetoo to too to.

i have that song it's hype! weee! it's so calming... mmm calming...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 4, 2002)

Herve!!! haven't seen ya in a long time!!


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

Quantum Leap= I dunno, what's it about?
Xena: Warrior Princess= "Xena"
The X-Files= "X-Files"
JAG= "JAG"
Don't Shoot Me= Is this the show with Helen Hunt? I'll have to sleep on that one...ksv is probably gonna beat me to it...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

x-files I stopped watching after mulder left 
i probably will see the final few episodes though.

Jag, Andromeda, Star Trek, and Earth Final COnflict are the meat and potatoes of what I watch lol   Dark Angel too!  did anyone see it last nite?

I missed EFC today due to work...oh well there will be reruns in the summer  -- with my luck it will be on when I am in greece and I will miss it again he he he 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 4, 2002)

Quantum Leap - Scott Bakula (the commander on Enterprise) plays a scientist who travels in time "jumping" into other people's bodies and living their lives till he corrects something and it has a happy ending. Reruns are still going strong on scifi channel. maybe some others.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 4, 2002)

Quantum Leap was classic. I think i'm the only guy my age i know that actually watched it!


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

Sorry, don't have it.
Don't Shoot Me, I thought that was Mad About You for a sec...can you give me info on that too?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 4, 2002)

do you mean Just Shoot Me?


----------



## Valrus (May 4, 2002)

Sci-fi channel?

Anyone watch Farscape?

-the valrus


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Don't Shoot Me *



That's what I mean


----------



## edX (May 4, 2002)

yea, that's what i meant too. you can tell i really watch the show, huh? i was just trying to think of a few titles at that point that might make funny translations or renames. oh well, i tried.

so i guess if you happen to know of any that are just funny or way off, let us know. maybe more will come to me.

jeez, what a day it has been. woke up at 8 am for the painters. the kitchen has now been repainted and looks great but it has been a royal pain. you can hardly move thru the rest of the house. I was going to spend the day outside and avoid that, but around noon it turned really cold and windy. and we have to keep the doors to the house open to help the paint dry and get the fumes out. so the only real solution is to sit here in front of my imac heater really, this thing keeps my little room nice and toasty most of the year. 

now the new flooring just needs to be installed and the construction mess will be over until they finally put in the sunroom i was talking about months ago. we still haven't even had the permit inspection for it yet. right now i wish they would just wait til next year so i won't have to deal with anymore tearing things apart for awhile.

ksv, how about a nice cup of hot chocolate? marshmellows on top, please.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

WELCOME!!!!!!!! 
To Herve's Sarurday nite club 
with DJ Admiral!!!!


Kicking off tonite is the song YES by Amber.

Have a great evening everyone 


Admiral

ps: tismey, an ice cold screwdriver please


----------



## googolplex (May 4, 2002)

Maybe I should get that rock room going... I'm in the mood for some Lynyrd Skynyrd or something.

I'm working on a history essay now, its coming along nicely. I hope to have it done tonight so I can relax more tomorrow! I don't usually work on a saturday night especially when there is a hockey game, but I'm really busy tomorrow.


----------



## voice- (May 4, 2002)

Mmmm, hot chocolate sounds good, put a cold ice-cream(vanilla) next to mine and I'll be in heaven...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 4, 2002)

up next : Be my star (by some korean rave artist, dont know the name ) ---

I have computer science HW to do but I feel so tired, musik give me energy but it can take my mind off the tiredness 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 4, 2002)

"gimme back my bullets, put em back where they belong..."

someone said Skynard? 

i could second that.

I fed my ice cream jones last night - cookies and cream. i still have most of it left. i would have it again tonight but after just going out to water the yard, i'm not sure i will be warm again until i get in the heated waterbed.


----------



## googolplex (May 4, 2002)

Ed, ahhh great song. I'm watching to the hockey game now. Its in overtime (*bites his nails*) but after I think I'll put on some skynyrd!


----------



## vic (May 5, 2002)

well the leafs won, that was a long game, my friend lost 10 bucks on that bet. (not to me) toronto is kind of violent when it comes to hockey, couldn've enjoyed a little bit better with less pushing and punching around, but i guess the were desperate.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 5, 2002)

Finals tomorrow... anyone want to take them for me? One's in Christian Tradition (stupid catholic school requirements... grr) and the other is in Developmental Psychology. Dev Psych is gonna rape me, cuz I missed a whole lot of class,  but ah well. Wish me luck!


----------



## googolplex (May 5, 2002)

Yeah that was one hell of a game. Three overtime periods!! Hopefully we win tomorrow!!


----------



## ksuther (May 5, 2002)

Good luck unlearnthetruth, may you do well 
AP week is this week, I have two to take, hopefully I'll de well...tomorrow is Monday 
I HATE SCHOOL! *tears his hear out*


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 5, 2002)

finaly after many a time away from the forums, satanicpoptart has returned.... and i have a big true rumor... there is goin to be a re-designed ipod in summer. the head designer of the box for the new ipod wants to work at my moms school, the university of kansas, she came to apply for the graphics program and i was able to talk to her.  she wouldnt say much but i did get the piece of info that it was compleatly re-designed... interesting stuff


----------



## voice- (May 5, 2002)

under: Good luck

satan: Welcome back, why would they redesign it? I'd say that rounded edges on top would be nice and that the screen could be bigger, but I don't know why they would wanna totally redesign the perfect mp3-player.
I do hope it'll play .ogg's though


----------



## Valrus (May 5, 2002)

Hey ksuther, I downloaded DockPrefs. Nice piece of work, that. Good luck with APs - you'll be glad you took them when you get to college 

-the valrus


----------



## googolplex (May 5, 2002)

poptart, Jonathan Ive designed the ipod and I'm sure he'd do any new one..... And why would someone with a job like that at apple want another job....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 5, 2002)

Maybe Apple will finally reduce the price so we lessers can afford one


----------



## Bluefusion (May 5, 2002)

hey satanic, i never knew your name was satanicpop*tart*, i always thought it was pop*art*...which gives a totally different meaning to the whole thing 

Ive did design the iPod--I think the info you're getting is false. The iPod, design-wise, is perfect. NOTHING needs to be changed. I love mine


----------



## JohnnyV (May 5, 2002)

Hey Blue Fusion, your site doesn't work I tried Omniweb, IE, and Chimera and none of the links in the sidebar work at all. Just thought you would like to know


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 5, 2002)

hahahaah popart.... ha that great.  poptart's are really good, and puting satan in a name pisses ultra-right-wing-christians off so i do it alot.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 6, 2002)

JohnnyV: yes, I'm aware of that. I've barely started working on the site, but I thought I might as well start advertising  All in good time. I suppose I should take the site offline?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

(currently in flashback mode)

ahh... the good ol days of major xoot posting...




i just remembered to look at my post count in a thread and noticed i was coming very close to the 1000 mark.... and i would wish that Ed Spruiell would create my Congrats post when I reach the big 1k (1000)... he has been a good friend...

oh well, i'll let you guys know when i get close!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

satanicpoptart! welcome back! you figure out the problem why you couldn't access the site?! (well... i'd hope so... otherwise how else are you here!)

anyways, great to see you back on the boards after a long time gone!







note: sorry if he's been back for awhile since i've been gone lately...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

BlueFusion, I wouldn't take the site offline, but I wouldn't advertise it, or list it in search engines until it is working, I'll take a look at the code when I get time later and see if I can help


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

also, bluefusion, it looks like you just used KPT effects in your site... you might want to try to create your own (since you have such a great collection of photographs) instead of just full out using KPT...

just a bit of design help...

plus... make your entrance image smaller... even on 1024x768 it's a bit too large...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

<< Post Count...



> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i just remembered to look at my post count in a thread and noticed i was coming very close to the 1000 mark.... and i would wish that Ed Spruiell would create my Congrats post when I reach the big 1k (1000)... he has been a good friend...
> *



the time has come..


----------



## ksuther (May 6, 2002)

999, go BlingBling! W000000T!


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2002)

Good boy Bling


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2002)

I bit my tongue at supper =-P*  Hard.  Two hours later, and it's still bleeding if I move it around too much.

We were going to have baklava for desert, but I couldn't cause then I'd have gotten honey into the cut.

I'll need something to disinfect the cut.  I gather rum is effective.


----------



## macguy17 (May 7, 2002)

hmmmm... I guess im going to sleep now, shining the apple pro mouse's light around is amusing me... Must mean im tired. 
g'night

-macguy


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

well scruffy, it's been about 3 hrs since you posted. Feeling good and disinfected yet?

BB - i just wanted to let you know that i was honored you asked me to start your congrats page. sorry that little weasel JohnnyV D)beat me to it. I was mowing the yard about then. of course, it never hurts to have anybody show they like you. 

the weather must be turning nicer or school and work are heating up because this was one of the slowest mondays i can remember in Herve's. On the other hand, lots of new topics sprung up in the forum. 

Think i could get that chocolate milkshake sometime soon ksv?


----------



## macguy17 (May 7, 2002)

mmmmm milkshakes....
Maybe I'll go to Fatapples sometime =)


----------



## tismey (May 7, 2002)

Morning all. I trust your May-day long weekend was as pleasant as mine....


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

Laaaaaaaadies and germs! eeehhh I mean gentlemen! (damn speechwriter )

The countdown HAS BEGUN!!!!!!!!!!!!
5 workdays until classes are over!!!!!!!!!!! 


Tismey!  Morning coffee for everyone 


Admiral


----------



## tismey (May 7, 2002)

I've just made a very large pot. It's on the end of the counter. Help yourselves...


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

Mmmmm, C8H10N4O2...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

mmmm cooofffeeeee....
hey where is scott? havent seen him on here for a long time 



Admiral


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> Think i could get that chocolate milkshake sometime soon ksv? *



Jah, a hot chocolate milkshake right up for you   
And a hot chocolate for you, voice-, you didn't want it shaked, did you? 

I've been in Bryne and visited my fathers family in the holiday, about 90 metric miles south, so even though there are 4 Macs there (brainwsh? what's that?) I haven't had time to stop by here and serve you 
And, guess what! I found *Cherry Coke* there! 
Imported from england, so it wasn't cheap, of course, but now I have cherry coke for some time


----------



## googolplex (May 7, 2002)

Admiral, scott comes in and out.... he is a very busy person I imagine.

Ah I really need a coffee. I literally just slept through english class (not that my teacher cares) and I have had very little sleep over the last few days and on the weeked.

Anyways Once this week is over things are going to be great!


----------



## Valrus (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Mmmmm, C8H10N4O2... *



Chemistry! *Get 'im!*

That's caffeine, I presume?

-the valrus


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2002)

A very big coffee please.  I did a little too much disinfecting last night, and I have to go shopping before long.

Where do you get a long weekend for May Day?  In Canada, the May long weekend isn't until Victoria Day, weekend after next.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

I hope you did not snore in class lol 
one time I had someone behind me fall asleep in class and he was snoring, it was the funniest thing ever


----------



## googolplex (May 7, 2002)

I didn't snore... at least I dont think I did .

Scruffy: yeah I'm going to calgary that weekend for a music competition. I hope the snow still isn't there!!! .


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

well, my calender informs me that in the UK they celebrated something called Bank Holiday yesterday. Only they would get all excited about banking 

Tismey, maybe you could fill us in on just exactly what the holiday is before we get too carried away making jokes about it 

wow, a hot chocolat milkshake. sounds interesting. i am guessing that Herve's is the only place in the world i can get one. Thanks ksv. I'm glad you enjoyed your family visit and scored some stash while you were at it. Good job on keeping the family in the family if you know what i mean  (if only my family would listen to me on this subject )


----------



## twyg (May 7, 2002)

Hey, in mexico Friday is Mother's Day... 

Canadian folks, what is the story behind Victoria Day?

*sipps some coffee*


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

hmm, that must be an excuse to get their sons out of jail before the weekend after they were arrested during Cinco De Mayo celebrations


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *That's caffeine, I presume?*


It is indeed.  One of my favorite molecules...


----------



## ksuther (May 7, 2002)

Hehe, my friend has a sweatshirt with the molecular structure for caffeine on it 

AP Calc final is over! YAY! I hope I did well, it was pretty hard... AP Computer Science will be a bit easier


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2002)

Victoria Day - May 24, Queen Victoria's birthday.  Also a celebration of whoever the current Monarch of Canada is - at the moment, Elizabeth.


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Hehe, my friend has a sweatshirt with the molecular structure for caffeine on it *


www.thinkgeek.com has a few shirts with the Sacred molecule on them...


----------



## twyg (May 7, 2002)

Thank you Esquire Scruffy!

Wish me luck. I'm off to get some information on schooling to become an acupuncturist, and a practitioner of eastern medicine.

Takes about 2 1/2 - 3 years, so I'm not disappearing.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 7, 2002)

i want caffeine... i've now spent entirely too much time browsing through thinkgeek's stuff. 

what does "31337 H4X0R" mean?

can anyone teach me how to read binary code? 

hehe

yay to having a week off from school, nothing to do, and no where to go


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *i want caffeine... i've now spent entirely too much time browsing through thinkgeek's stuff.
> 
> what does "31337 H4X0R" mean?
> ...


31337 H4X0R == Elite hacker.

Binary is easy.  The little skinny lines are ones, the circles are zeroes.  See?  No sweat...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> 31337 H4X0R == Elite hacker.
> 
> Binary is easy.  The little skinny lines are ones, the circles are zeroes.  See?  No sweat...   *



oooh yay - now i can more effectively understand what the 12 year olds in the yahoo chatrooms are threatening me with - mwahaha

and thanks for the help with binary - i had no idea!


----------



## TommyWillB (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hmm, that must be an excuse to get their sons out of jail before the weekend after they were arrested during Cinco De Mayo celebrations *


Isn't Cinco De Mayo an American creation? I was under the impression that there was no such holiday in Mexico...


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2002)

No, it's a real Mexican holiday.  Celebrates the defeat of the French army by the Mexicans at the battle of Puebla in 1862, according to this page


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> www.thinkgeek.com has a few shirts with the Sacred molecule on them... *



That's the sacred molecule?  Thanks, you've saved me years of painstaking theochemical research!

I think I'll forget you told me that for the moment though; I've already got some experiments with other molecules underway that it would be a shame to interrupt.

I saw some shirts with testosterone on them at a toystore a little while back, thought that was rather nice.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 7, 2002)

i would like to make a little small poll.  for some backround i  have been swimming for about 4 years in the past year i have been going about 25 hours a week, sometimes i swim 10 miles a day, recently i have been getting allitle slow because of a surgery i had, the surgery was very painful and altering, but i woulnt get into that. ive been thinking about quiting swimming, now this is a very serious subject and i would like all of your opinions because i value them very much.  should i stick with it and not let my very slowness keep me down? or quit and have more time this summer to work and play?  let me know what you guys think


----------



## TommyWillB (May 7, 2002)

Questions to ask yourself:

1) Do I still have fun swiming?
2) Do I like to swim because I am good, or just because I like to swim?
3) Would it laer if I stoped now?
4) Could I divide my time between swiming and other stuff?

This is one of those "follow your bliss" things that you have to decide for yourself. We don't know your motivations nor what you stand to gain/lose by continuing/stopping.

I'm sure you'll make the right decision...

P.S. "Work" is overrated unless it also qualifies as "play"...


----------



## tismey (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, my calender informs me that in the UK they celebrated something called Bank Holiday yesterday. Only they would get all excited about banking
> 
> Tismey, maybe you could fill us in on just exactly what the holiday is before we get too carried away making jokes about it
> *



Yeah, Monday was May Day bank holiday. A Bank Holiday is just a day off, really, so called because the banks are shut too. We tend to get 4 or 5 a year. Good Friday is one, as is Easter monday. There's one for May Day, one at teh end of August (not sure why, probly a thing in the religious calendar everyone has forgotten about). We get 2 extra Bank Holiday days for the Queen's Jubilee this year as well. Best thing about Bank holidays (apart from the not having to work) is that it's easier for pubs to get extensions on our archaic opening hours.... (_)

'truth -  you might like to check out this  for further (more classical) education into what those toddlers in the chatrooms are talking about!!


----------



## roger (May 8, 2002)

Bank Holidays:



> The term started out referring to days when banks (in the U.K.) were closed so that bank employees could have a holiday.  Before 1834, banks observed 33 days a year as bank holidays, and these were mostly saints' days and the typical church holidays like Christmas and Easter.  In 1834, however, bank workers had most of those taken away such that the only holidays left were Good Friday, May 1st, November 1st, and Christmas Day.  Yet, someone felt for the poor bank workers, so that in 1871, Sir John Lubbock's Act was passed, naming the following as bank holidays in England and Ireland: Easter Monday, Whit Monday, the first Monday in August, and Boxing Day (December 26).  In Scotland they got New Year's Day, May Day, the first Monday in August, and Christmas Day.  These holidays came to be appropriated by non-bank workers, but the term had already stuck.  So, no matter for whom one works, one gets bank holidays.



FYI The financial markets distinguish bank holidays and exchange holidays in the US. On Bank Holidays it is not possible to settle a trade (take delivery of the cash/asset) and on Exchange holidays it is not possible to do a trade (on the exchange). A public holiday in the US might be a bank holiday, an exchange holiday, or both. However the terminology is not common parlance (I believe).

R.


----------



## tismey (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *I saw some shirts with testosterone on them at a toystore a little while back, thought that was rather nice. *



Sounds rather... messy to me.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 8, 2002)

Swimming is the best 
I cant imagine going to the beach and not taking a diva (unless I am in the cold waters of the atlantic...but heck even then I will take a dive...  ) -- I am greek I cant help it 


Think geek was funny 
Maybe I should go order the caffeine sampler pack


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 8, 2002)

my roommate was supposed to leave today.
he just randomly decided he wanted to stay until friday, even though there's nothing to do and no reason for him to be here.
anyone who remembers how i feel about my roommate knows i really want to yell a word that begins with an f right about now.
i made plans 2 - a *female* friend was supposed to be staying over 2morrow. i guess that's not  happening now.... god dammit...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Think geek was funny
> Maybe I should go order the caffeine sampler pack  *



that makes 2 of us!


----------



## nkuvu (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *my roommate was supposed to leave today.
> he just randomly decided he wanted to stay until friday, even though there's nothing to do and no reason for him to be here.
> anyone who remembers how i feel about my roommate knows i really want to yell a word that begins with an f right about now.*


A word that begins with f -- uhh, female?  frankfurter? farvegnugen (or however that is spelled  )?  Oh, wait, I know, it's *frotz!*


> *i made plans 2 - a *female* friend was supposed to be staying over 2morrow. i guess that's not  happening now.... god dammit... *


Well there is always the option of cyanide in his food... 

Joking!  Only joking!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Well there is always the option of cyanide in his food...
> 
> Joking!  Only joking! *



Yes... please... I don't want to see this tomorrow morning...

Headline




also, can someone work with my avatar? it has jaggies on the edges!   i know these can be removed but since i suck at that sorta stuff... can someone help me out?!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 8, 2002)

Bling - that was EXCELLENT. i haven't laughed that hard for quite some time! amazing - keep up the good work my friend.

as far as killing him, instead i just went off on how his sudden and unannounced change of plans really f'ed up my schedule, he got really mad, and to spite me, he's leaving tonite  i win!


----------



## nkuvu (May 8, 2002)

Congrats, 'truth.  Now you can replace the cyanide (quick) with arsenic (slow).  

_Still joking!_


----------



## tismey (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *as far as killing him, instead i just went off on how his sudden and unannounced change of plans really f'ed up my schedule, he got really mad, and to spite me, he's leaving tonite  i win! *



Aaah, brutal honesty. Often the best solution to these problems, I find...

I love the fact that his idea of 'spite' is to do exactly what you want him to do...

Anyway, I guess you won't be stopping in tomorrow, then? But I'll keep some champagne on ice on the offchance you fancy bringing her by...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 8, 2002)

oh yes his spiting me worked out quite well. so now i don't even have to kill him! well there's always next year.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 8, 2002)

I have the "bow before me, for I am root" T-shirt and the "you are dumb" T-Shirt from thinkgeek Worth the money!!



P.S. if you buy a shirt from them get it one size too big


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 9, 2002)

please people! please!
There shall be no deaths!
All yu have to do is kick him out for the night


----------



## voice- (May 9, 2002)

OK, my turn to bitch a bit!
My parents got the phone-bill and it was at 4000kr ($400)...there they go, thanks for not getting ADSL...
anywho, I'm no longer allowed on the net from home. I'm talking total restriction...don't bother replying to this, I won't read it anywho, cya l8r


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *OK, my turn to bitch a bit!
> My parents got the phone-bill and it was at 4000kr ($400)...there they go, thanks for not getting ADSL...
> anywho, I'm no longer allowed on the net from home. I'm talking total restriction...don't bother replying to this, I won't read it anywho, cya l8r *


Ouch.


----------



## googolplex (May 9, 2002)

Whoa, that sucks voice. I couldn't live without net access now .


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

The big question is "Does voice- have alternate 'net access?"


----------



## ksv (May 9, 2002)

AT least Norwegian schools have 100 Mbit internet access, so I don't think he'll be without 'net even though he can't access it at home 

By the way, our ISP, Telenor (which sucks and has monopoly on copper lines in the whole country because they were owned by the state until serveral years ago) is going to start charging per megabyte downloaded/uploaded, in addition to charging for the speed. Their original idea was to charge for time connected, but after a petition against Telenor which thousands of angry Telenor customers signed, they cancelled that.
Time to change ISP...


----------



## julguribye (May 9, 2002)

I know Kjetil, that sucks! I have the same subscription and if they are going to charge per megabyte I'm going to be a poor man soon! (Because I download very much every day) What bothers me is that my current subscription is binding for a year Anyway I hope that the other adsl-companies don't do the same thing with the prices...


----------



## ksv (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *I know Kjetil, that sucks! I have the same subscription and if they are going to charge per megabyte I'm going to be a poor man soon! (Because I download very much every day) What bothers me is that my current subscription is binding for a year Anyway I hope that the other adsl-companies don't do the same thing with the prices... *



NextGenTel says they will stick with their current pricing scheme, so, NextGenTel next 
They have better speeds, too, cheaper.


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

Hello to all...after some hectic days (mostly wasting time in meetings) where I had to work pretty hard (not to mention I had to rearrange my whole workplace to find place for some new computers) I am back!!!!

*waits for applause
I SAID I AM BACK!!!!!!!!!!


*still waits


*still....

*gets angry


Oh screw you all....I'm going back to the Episode 2 thread to tell some more Star Wars plots....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 9, 2002)

Most of you have probably read this already, but I figure I'll just re-post it here so more people can here about my strangeness.  All of this is true:



> Okay, last night I had the strangest dream I have ever had, and I've had some pretty weird ones. Here is it:
> 
> I was building a nuclear weapon. It was rather small in size, and a 'military' green color encasing. The odd thing was that it was surprisingly simple for a nuclear weapon (I know quite a bit about nuclear physics and weapons for my age, seriously). Everything was so clear, I could see how it all worked and went together, piece by piece. After I had constructed it, we left it in a field and drove a few miles away to test it. I was with a girl (who I know, but I can't recall the face from my dream  ), that is in my grade and I am good friends with. Well, we went through the test sequence, and nothing happened, the weapon failed to go off. We drove back to it to check it out and see what was wrong. Almost immediately I noticed a wire that hadn't gotten connected to a VERY important part. I connected the wire, and the weapon went off. I saw the huge fire ball before me, and remember being amazed that there was no sound from the explosion!! The fire ball was huge, green, and appeared to be divided into three parts. It knocked the girl I was with and myself flat, but didn't kill us. The Weapon killed everyone in the nearby town (it was the city I live in), but myself and this girl, who should have been the first to be killed. I remember NOT being amazed at the fact that I was alive, but that the green grass was not chared or killed. I spent the rest of the dream trying to figure out why this girl and myself didn't have radiation poisoning, which we should have at least died from.
> 
> You may have noticed that green comes into this dream a bit, there are many more details which I cannot remember. Anyone know how to interpret dreams?? I'd would be forever thankful if someone could provide some type of insight into the meaning of this dream (I usally don't believe in that stuff, but this dream was so REAL and vivid and odd!!)


----------



## voice- (May 9, 2002)

Kjetil, NextGenTel won't speed you up...
Look at that test at ITavisen and you'll find NextGenTel at the very bottom of the list. I just need telenor to enable ADSL here and I'll be fine, THEN I can get another ISP. Apparently Telenor are sitting on some keys to a house where upgrades MUST be made.

And yes, I can get here from school, only problem is that our school is having teachers with panic-attacks allsaying "What should I rate by?"...try convincing a teacher to let you browse tthe net while taking a test...


----------



## TommyWillB (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Oh screw you all....I'm going back to the Episode 2 thread to tell some more Star Wars plots.... *


We just got our "special" tickets for a sreening first thing Saturday morning.   

(I'm not an insider myself, but happen to know one...)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 9, 2002)

i hope to god that its not a jar-jar dumb movie like that last one. i want to see some blood explosions and sex in this thing


----------



## macguy17 (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Whoa, that sucks voice. I couldn't live without net access now . *



/me thinks of the time when Excite@Home went down and AT&T was switching all of us over to their network. (shudder)

No internet for a week.


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

I heard that JarJar was the main character in this one, 'poptart.  

Explosions I think are guaranteed, maybe some blood, I doubt that there will be any sex.  Which is probably a good thing -- I don't think JarJar is that sexy.  

I guess I'll have to wait for the regular release since I am one of the unwashed heathen who doesn't have any friends in the biz....


----------



## ksv (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Kjetil, NextGenTel won't speed you up...
> Look at that test at ITavisen and you'll find NextGenTel at the very bottom of the list. I just need telenor to enable ADSL here and I'll be fine, THEN I can get another ISP. Apparently Telenor are sitting on some keys to a house where upgrades MUST be made.*



NextGenTel lies on 10th, 11th and 12th on value for money, under the small, local ISPs and fibre optic providers, of course. You only looked at NextGenTels 8 mbit line, which of course can't provide 8 mbit.
My current Telenor line lies on 33rd place on the list, so I'm heading for either Catch or NextGenTel.

But, voice-, check out this! http://www.bws.no/index.php?hoveddel=nyhet&nyhet=7


----------



## ksuther (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *i hope to god that its not a jar-jar dumb movie like that last one. i want to see some blood explosions and sex in this thing *



I don't think we'll be seeing much sex, lotsa explosions though 
They've still gotta have the little kids get in, right?


----------



## nkuvu (May 10, 2002)

> _ksuther said:_
> *I don't think we'll be seeing much sex, lotsa explosions though
> They've still gotta have the little kids get in, right? *


Yeah, Dog knows that violence is just fine for little kids, but a little nudity?  Whoa nelly, slap an R on that one, maybe an NC-17...


Does anyone else notice how the American public is ashamed of the human body?  I mean, if there is someone in a movie standing in a room naked, discussing politics, it would get an R rating.

furrfu...


----------



## nkuvu (May 10, 2002)

Don't you hate it when you get to work, and then you get a craving for some sort of food?  I've been at work for a half hour or so now, and suddenly all I can think about is French Toast....

And lunch is hours away.


----------



## Valrus (May 10, 2002)

Hey, simX changed his avatar back!

-the valrus


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 10, 2002)

http://kyw.com/StoryFolder/story_1830554706_html

i think that article just about sums it up...

i love school


----------



## nkuvu (May 10, 2002)

Uh, why does the school show films at 1:45 am??


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Uh, why does the school show films at 1:45 am?? *



there's a school movie channel, which plays recently released films, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. It's pretty cool, well, when they're playing a decent film. And when they play porn of course.


----------



## julguribye (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Hey, simX changed his avatar back!
> 
> -the valrus *



And .dev.lqd took it instead! (kind of)


----------



## googolplex (May 10, 2002)

nkuvu, I aggree, why is someone brutally being killed not as bad as someone taking off their shirt... . North American society is very closed about sex, but you can turn on the TV at anytime of day and see someone with a gun.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 10, 2002)

yay simX 

general announcement:
My vacation is one step closer to reality 
I booked my flight


----------



## nkuvu (May 10, 2002)

Ahhh, finally it's starting to get warmer...

308.15° K today.    (That's 95° F / 35° C for you non-scientific types  )

I was getting tired of wearing the parka when it was only 302.5° K (85° F / 29° C)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> */me thinks of the time when Excite@Home went down and AT&T was switching all of us over to their network. (shudder)
> 
> No internet for a week.  *



that really sucked... i wanted to sue those AT&T people... they promised us access in days then they put us on the delay list.... ahhhh!

and then it sucked when they got it back up and running!!!!!

but it's okay now


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *http://kyw.com/StoryFolder/story_1830554706_html
> 
> i think that article just about sums it up...
> ...



wow... my old middle school had it's own tv channel that ran all the time... it was mostly just announcements, but we used to play movies on it all the time...

i tried putting a r-rated movie in there once but the door was locked!!!! then... when we opened the door, it had been almost 150 degrees.... in that room was the TV channel operations center along with the school server & network stuff

can't believe it didn't all melt!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 10, 2002)

it is getting quite warm 
today I was wearing a short sleeve shirt 
I love summer


----------



## julguribye (May 10, 2002)

I love summer too, I have been bathing (in a lake) for 4 days in a row now!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 10, 2002)

my friends in greece will start going to the beach tomorrow   -- I wanna go too


----------



## googolplex (May 10, 2002)

WHAT AN IDIOT!

Thats what I have to say about the refs in the Leafs-Senators playoff game tonight.

There were 2 minutes left this guy on the senators comes up nails a guy from behind and our guy's head hit the boards. Our guy is laying down on the ice hurt. AND THE REFS DON'T CALL A PENALTY. And since our guy is down the guy who hit our guy got open and scored to win the game. Now considering this is usually punishable by a five minute penalty a game misconduct and often a suspension this really really really pisses me off.

How many times do the refs have to decide the out come of a game against the leafs. In the seires against the Islanders they called a penalty shot for the islanders with 2 minutes left because one of our guys simple dived infront of another to prevent a breakaway. This is usually only a 2 minute penalty and it is only borderline on being a call at all.

I'm just really mad to see this kind of crap happen. Its not good by itself, but then when the refs are stupid enough not to call it then its way worse, especially when it decides the outcome of a very important game!!!!


I needed to get that off my chest.....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 10, 2002)

REVOLT!!!!


----------



## googolplex (May 11, 2002)

Hopefully the league has some sense and suspendes Alfredson (the guy who hit our  guy). And maybe give these damn refs a lesson or two!

Anyways its a new day and now all I can hope is that the leafs are pissed off enough to win the next game!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 11, 2002)

Herve's has become a sports bar 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 11, 2002)

something is telling me that Herve's B&G is becoming less and less "used"

Maybe I should go on a big Advertising Boost!

No? Okay... maybe we just need some more intriguing topics!


----------



## nkuvu (May 11, 2002)

> maybe we just need some more intriguing topics!


Yeah, sports just doesn't cut it for this little tortoise...


----------



## ksuther (May 11, 2002)

Don't worry, we've been through these down times before, as has been commented. We'll get over it. A slight ad campaign by BB in the main forum wouldn't be bad though


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 11, 2002)

how's my movie poster?

it's gonna be a movie trailer since we're too stupid to make a whole movie... here's the poster...

whacha think?

http://www.wrestlinghertz.com/users/kanebws/bling/resurrection_banner_final.jpg

edit: that's under 1/2 of the whole poster... the poster is 2079 pixels wide...

edit #2: wdw_, look at the bottom of the poster and tell me what you think of the first artist i have listed


----------



## ksuther (May 11, 2002)

It all looks cool, but you need to rough up the lens flare in the corner, it's too good looking compared to the rest of it


----------



## wdw_ (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *edit #2: wdw_, look at the bottom of the poster and tell me what you think of the first artist i have listed  *


I don't see what you mean.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 12, 2002)

sorry wdw_, the text was smaller than i thought...

here... how do you like the first artist i have listed 


and ksuther, good advice... i did change the lens flare... looks rougher...


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

OK, who wants to go hiking with me?

It's really nice outside, toasty and warm (88° F / 31° C).

It'll be fun!



So.... anyone?



Anyone at all?


*sigh*  OK, I guess it's just me then.  See you all later...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 12, 2002)

I would, but I have a stomachache, a headache, assorted joint pains, a temperature, and a sore throat 

In short, I feel like crap today 

But have fun! I'm going hiking next weekend upstate, I think...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 12, 2002)

Hey nkuvu, you're gonna hit the big 1000 pretty soon! Neat.

I'm up for 500 soon  I have a ways to go yet...


----------



## ksuther (May 12, 2002)

My lord nkuvu, you are a post-a-holic


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 12, 2002)

Total Posts: 985 (17.36 posts per day)

i would say he's a post-a-holic! you're even beating xoot!


----------



## wdw_ (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12_
> *sorry wdw_, the text was smaller than i thought...
> 
> here... how do you like the first artist i have listed
> *


[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh. I saw that part. I didn't get that you want me to look at the *music* artists.

Anyway, SYSTEM OF A DOWN ROCKS!!!


----------



## nkuvu (May 12, 2002)

Yeah, this is unfortunate in my eyes.  I'm not trying to be a post-aholic, and I am definitely not posting merely to increase post count.

The unfortunate part is the people who look at the numbers alone and think that that's my goal.  Or when xoot thought it was okay to be an "insane poster" because of the number of posts I have.

As I mentioned in one thread (don't ask me to find it, I'm tired  ), I learn a lot by helping people out with their OS issues.  I learn best when I don't know the answer right away, and I can do some diagnosis of the problem.  It helps me understand how things are set up, because I don't run into nearly as many problems as the total of the people here do.  That sounded kinda funny -- I mean to say that since I am only one person, I only run into so many problems.  Since there are thousands of users on the site, I'll see a much wider variety of problems.  Because of my Unix background I can sometimes figure out exactly what the problem is.  Or at least point the user in the right direction.  Kind of like when I know it's probably a permissions problem, or an ownership problem, et cetera.

The other real advantage to this is that the other user gets to see how I diagnose problems, and can usually apply that process to future problems.  It's a formula that has worked very well for me in the past (I worked for about 3 years as a lab assistant in the community college computer lab).

So, enough about me.  How about I talk about my hike?  I just got back from hiking.  Man it was hot.  I brought almost 3 liters of water, and had no water by the time I got back.  I hiked up a local canyon, and went in about 3.5 miles (5.6 km or so).  That's a round trip of 7 miles (11.2 km) for the mathematically challenged.   I saw a bunch of lizards (no surprise), a cool green snake, and a cardinal, as well as some incredible geologic formations.  Er, uh, those would be rocks.    It was very interesting...  It ws especially nice since I went alone, I could go at my own pace, which is usually slower than everyone else.

OK, I'll shut up now...


----------



## Valrus (May 12, 2002)

Quit callin' nkuvu a postaholic. nkuvu's posts, along with Ed and RacerX's, are some of the ones I look forward to reading the most, because they're intelligent, frequently funny, and above all well thought out. They don't just crank out posts for the sake of cranking out posts; they crank them out because they have something valuable to say, and I, for one, am glad they say it here. I hope that by the time I reach 1000 posts, other people here regard me as highly as I regard them.

I'll be looking forward to your Congrats thread, nkuvu, because I think you deserve it. 

Unfortunately, I'll probably be back at home, using dialup on a PeeCee and competing with my brother and mother for the phone line by then. Dammit! 

-the valrus


----------



## voice- (May 13, 2002)

Nice article ksv(did I get it right?), but I'd guess they will work in the middle of the town, I live a few km's outside


----------



## edX (May 13, 2002)

hi everybody. i just wanted to thank Valrus for his kind words about my posts. i'm not sure i agree completely, but thanks anyway. i would just add that many of my posts are from being involved in conversations in threads. not all replies are meaningful, but if they keep the conversation going til it gets to be meaningful, then they have served a purpose. I know nkuvu is pretty good at conversing as well as helping and that is a good combo.

as for my conversing, just imagine me running around the place remodeling and cleaning up for the next week. if yo say  hi, i might have time to say hi back as i move on to my next chore. I just do not have the time or energy at the moment as we prepare for my GF's son's graduation from law school party.  It is next saturday and already it feels like there won't be enough hours to do all we expect to. by the time i get in front of my computer at night i am too tired to muster much response. so much is going on in the religion thread that i want to get involved in but i fear i would have to give up sleep to do so. and that would be a great sacrifice as i am running on low voltage as it is.

Tuesday is green tras day so all day tomorrow will be spent cleaning up my mess from the yard remodel.


----------



## ksuther (May 13, 2002)

I could really care less about the number of posts people have, the more posts, the more fun, right?  I'm just amazed you could post an average of 17-18 posts a day or so. That's crazy


----------



## googolplex (May 13, 2002)

Ahhh Monday.
Well this is a shortened week for me, because on wendsday I fly out to Calgary for a music competition with my jazz band! So I wont be around the bar from then until Sunday. I'll miss you all! 

But I'm not gone yet .


----------



## tismey (May 13, 2002)

I think I fell down my stairs on Friday night. But I'm not sure. I have bruises and I don't know where they came from.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 13, 2002)

how much did you have tismey ? 
Be careful barmen arent supposed to drink


----------



## tismey (May 13, 2002)

...heavy day at work on Friday. Then some friends who don't usually go out decided they were going out after all, so I had to join them. And people kept buying me drinks!!

And of course barmen are supposed to drink. Otherwise how can they properly advise you on the best thing for you to drink? that'd be like buying a computer from someone who only uses windows.... Oh....


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 13, 2002)

bartenders are supposed to _sample_  not drink


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 13, 2002)

ah monday and im home "sick" hahahaha silly mother. anywho, ive been spending my time making a neet mod to my buddy icon, can anybody tell me what it is?


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *bartenders are supposed to sample  not drink  *


Well for anyone else who wants to sample, the drinks are on me today.  (Broke the 1000 post barrier, ya know)

Cheers!  

_Edit: This doesn't indicate that I'm post conscious, by the way.  I just got a congrats thread, and wanted everyone to have something to celebrate_


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *Quit callin' nkuvu a postaholic.*


 i was just kidding... he has had probably 50x more meaningful and helpful posts than xoot ever had! 

congrats nkuvu!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *ive been spending my time making a neet mod to my buddy icon, can anybody tell me what it is? *



i see it, i like it, but don't specifically know exactly what it is!

it is very cool though... 

speaking about avatars, can anyone take the little white jaggies off of mine?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

BB, it really bothers you that much? LOL


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

Good to see that you are working on your site Blue Fusion, however I like the look with the side bar better.  Nice photos


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Hey cool, thanx  Actually, many people seem to prefer the sidebar look--maybe it's time to go back to it. Unfortunately, I lost the files neccessary to do that... so.... a little more time to spend, but I don't mind.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *BB, it really bothers you that much? LOL *



umm... what are you talking about?

(sorry... i've lost my mind today... i've been walking around and talking like herve most of the day)


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

The jaggies on your icon. You were complaining about them almost as if they were WORTH complaining about (just for perspective, I didn't even see them until you mentioned it )

Don't worry, I know what you mean about totally forgetting everything and just talking randomly, forgetting what you just said--it's the story of my life )

Peace. Out.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

Ignore this post, just testing to see if I fixed Bling's avatar...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Well, I'm cleaning up my computer desk today.. hopefully before the week is done you'll be able to see the surface of the table. It has been covered with more than six inches of random stuff for about a month now; at the moment, most of that stuff is on my bed, but the desk looks very nice 

I have a little "control center" set up that's pretty funny... I have my DSL modem, DSL router, an 4-port USB hub all right in one corner--for a total of twelve little blinky lights in about 1 square foot. It's kind of funny... the little "technogeek" corner on one side, an old-fashioned marble lamp and crystalline sphere on the other, and a sleek, white LCD iMac far, far in the back, retreating into the shadows with the screen sticking out at a visible distance, framed by two black monolithic Altec Lansing speakers. It's quite cool, actually. I'll take some pics when I'm done 

(If you can't tell, I'm very excited )


----------



## macguy17 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> i was just kidding... he has had probably 50x more meaningful and helpful posts than xoot ever had!
> 
> congrats nkuvu! *



Where is xoot anyway?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

guess I didn't....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

Just trying again....


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

But why are you posting? I don't quite follow this... isn't this about BlingBling's avatar? If so, why are you posting...?

Sorry, but if you explain this it will stop bothering me


----------



## nkuvu (May 13, 2002)

Uh, you don't need to post again to change your avatar (even if it is only a test).  Set it and all your previous posts will have the same one...

Ooops  -- Bluefusion beat me to it.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 13, 2002)

Yeah, there's that, but I'm also just wondering why he's posting at all since it's not his avatar  Um, JV, mbbe u can explain...?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 13, 2002)

my icon is tankreds skull, a unique item from d2lod. but now it has cool golden eyes....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

I edited BlingBling's Avatar to see if I could get the white spots to go away. I simply forgot that changing your avatar changes it with all posts (its been a long day). Sorry for the confusion 

Sorry BlingBling I couldn't oust them!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 13, 2002)

I dropped the soap in the shower tonight......






...I thought, "Boy, I'm glad I'm not in prison..."


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 13, 2002)

dude.....


----------



## tismey (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *bartenders are supposed to sample  not drink  *



Yeah, but how can you be sure that the bit you sampled is going to be representative of everything? You have to sample LOTS.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I dropped the soap in the shower tonight......
> 
> 
> ...



good thing too


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

good question....where IS xoot ? 

Tismey my normal morning coffee please... my eyes are about half shut  and the weather is so raininy it makes me want to go to sleep right on top of my work mac 


2 more days...--- 2 days left of classes! today...and tomorrow!
yay!!!!!!!!!!! Once I am done with finals, drinks are on me


----------



## googolplex (May 14, 2002)

well well the Xserve puts me in a good mood today. Along with the fact that tomorrow night I'm flying out to Calgary!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

now if only I had a few thousand $$$ to get a whole rack of them   -- that would be my dream computer  (replace the CD drive of one of them with DVD, superdrive, CD-RW, & ZIP 250 though )


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *good question....where IS xoot ? *



Awww, you guys miss me! I'm back, in full posting mode. 

I decided to take the hard way out of postaholicness. 

Now I am back to normal (well, almost).


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

I'm just amazed that I still have more posts than Xoot after all that... lol (not to get you started again, Xoot, but I just find it odd)... I'd like to think they're all important posts, but *sigh* I suppose I post too much as well...


What does everyone else think? Am I posting too much useless crap? Or do I usually have something to say?

Keep in mind that I've only been a member a few weeks or so longer than Xoot....


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

We love what you all say, no matter how pointless. Well, almost


----------



## xoot (May 14, 2002)

I don't think you're posting useless crap. The point is, I don't know what useless crap is 

Also, to everyone, please don't capitalize my name. Thanx.


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Careful xoot, you're beginning to sound like SimX -- er, simX.  (That was a joke, don't take it any other way!)

Personally I try to quote names exactly, which is why I call voice- voice- and not voice.  

If anyone is wondering, I'm not picky about my name.  You can call me lunkhead for all I care, but I might not respond if you do... 

BTW, I don't think you're posting garbage, Bluefusion.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

sorry about the cap, xoot. didn't know. 

the point is, i don't know what useless crap is either, because 90% of the time if i try to tell a joke or whatever no one finds it funny, but if i just randomly think out loud people think it's the funnies thing they've ever heard--so apparently most of the stuff i consider totally irrelevant seems to be everyone's favorite thing


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Hey, don't complain.  At least people find somethig about you funny.    And they can't say it's your looks, either, so count your blessings.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

BTW, i did my name cap wrong when i registered... i suppose there's no way to change this, is there? i wanted it to be BlueFusion, but now i'd prefer it if people just use bluefusion (lowercase). Bluefusion looks kind of odd, to me at least.

nkuvu, your name is pronounced "nehkoo-voo" right? i wanted to get that right


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

That's how I pronounce it, yes.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 14, 2002)

hello all. school is finally over, i'm roommate free, found a job - almost everything is working out well for the summer. well, except for the fact that i'm reduced to AOL dialup mad:   )

ah well. how is everyone>?


----------



## ksuther (May 14, 2002)

2 more weeks to go. SO CLOSE.....! AAAGH!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

'bout three weeks here... can't wait!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 14, 2002)

Does anyone else here watch 24???
Season finale next week, and good lord has this show been a roller coaster or what ???

I love it


----------



## Bluefusion (May 14, 2002)

You know, I really thought it would be good, but I never got around to watching even one episode  lol my loss i guess


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

I have more weeks than I can count until I am done with work...


----------



## nkuvu (May 14, 2002)

Ohhh, I think I have to sit down and have a drink or two.  I'm starting to think strange things.  

Over in the "Dock or Taskbar" thread, Timan posted a pic expressing his dislike for Windows.  I saw the pic and immediately thought "Hey, it's simX and Serpicolugnut and someone I don't know"


----------



## tismey (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Does anyone else here watch 24???
> Season finale next week, and good lord has this show been a roller coaster or what ???
> 
> I love it  *



I'm loving it, but because I'm in the UK we're only up to 10am. So please!! no spoilers or anything!!

Good game of poker last night. But too much whisky, I'm afraid. That didn't help when a server crashed and Oracle failed this morning at 6am....


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 15, 2002)

Oh man you are behind.
NO spoilers, but I can say this: THE SHOW ROCKS 


Well this is is, LAST DAY OF CLASSES 
tommorow russian final, next week math & cs and I am done 
Last nite I set up part of my bravenet services, decided to make further updates to my web site than initially planned  -- After I am done with finals its full speed ahead for web site development


----------



## googolplex (May 15, 2002)

Well I'm not sure if I'll be able to post here anymore before I leave, so goodbye for a few days. I'll probably post again Monday morning!

Have fun everyone!

(I may post again if I have time before I leave )


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

Have fun, eh!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 15, 2002)

dont patry too hard google 
I will be studying for my finals


----------



## googolplex (May 15, 2002)

OK I'm posting again from school at lunch . Me? Party? . Actually I'm not sure how much I will be able to, but it will be very fun. I go to calgary for 4 days, but I only play for about half and hour . Its going to be great.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

who would have thought that the Word Association thread would have taken off like it did?!

soon, herve's will be 2nd place... we must start posting!

xoot... you're allowed to go crazy in here! 



_please... xoot! i was just kidding! don't do it man!_


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Man, you're desperate, eh? Well, I like the word association thread and all, but it's no Herve's B&G. Hey, we got the WHOLE FORUM named for this thread--you think people forget things like that?

I like this at the bottom of this window--this thread has "more than 15 replies"...   that's an understatement....


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Crazy time!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Yey! Party!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Go B & G!

(if i don't go crazy in here, i will in the word assoc.)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 15, 2002)

I thinks its time that I get an avatar


Any ideas??


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

You suck Nummi!

(more to come later)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I thinks its time that I get an avatar
> 
> 
> Any ideas?? *



your location says MARS...

why not a photo of the planet mars? or any planet for that matter!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

as for my avatar... and description... it's currently my mood...

Nothing To Save Me Now... 

so true... hmm... depressing isn't it?


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 15, 2002)

bling drink some orange juice, that will make you feel alot better.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 15, 2002)

wow... we actually had some in our fridge!

mmm... tasted good... really good in fact! 

doesn't make me feel any better though...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Well of COURSE, if that doesn't help, BlingBling, then there's something HORRIBLY WRONG with you 

But it doesn't help me either, so...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Oh....my.....god.

Between the Word Association thread, the B&G, and other random threads scattered around, I managed to get like 40 posts TODAY. I was at 460 and am now well over 500... almost to 550... maybe I can get a hundred before I go to sleep  nah, probably not...

Must... stop....


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Yep, gang. I had 451 posts this morning; I now have 551.

I'm sorry. 

I have posted 100 times in one day.

There should be some sort of punishment for that...


----------



## ksuther (May 15, 2002)

Bluefusion, I think you're in an unhealthy condition. Stop it


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Blue, you're getting the post sickness. Get off macosx.com for a week, and don't post anywhere else.

That should cure it.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 15, 2002)

damn i feel all left out. with no broadband i can barely stand to sign online, not to mention go to websites, blargh - stupid aol. i'm trying to convince my mother to get a cable modem hookup for the house, she's not biting though. ah well.

a while back a few people mentioned a show, 24 was it? never heard of it... care to explain this to me?


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

The 1102 Show? 

Sorry, but i've got to annoy Blue more


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 15, 2002)

ah i see... well then... carry on!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Do you think I could manage to get more posts than Blue today? 

I'm using a piece of ksuther's advice: don't start a lot of new threads (I could've started a poll).

I won't annoy Blue anymore, because he is not reading my posts (he didn't block me, or anything! Just taking a nap).


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Hmmm... I'm gonna create the "Macosx.com Threads From the Dead Assoc."


----------



## tismey (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unlearnthetruth _
> *a while back a few people mentioned a show, 24 was it? never heard of it... care to explain this to me? *



24 - A series starring 80's wunderkind Kiefer 'son-of-Donald' Sutherland, playing an FBI agent who is trying to stop a presidential assassination on the same day his daughter is kidnapped. That's a very VERY basic plot outline, but it's the kind of show where it isn't really possible to explain more without spoiling something. 

The gimmick of the show is that it takes place in real time. Each episode is an hour long (including ad breaks). Episode 1 takes place between midnight and 1am, and so on. It's directed by Stephen Hopkins, who did the OKish 'Judgement Night' starring 80s wunderkind Emilio 'Son of Martin Sheen' Estevez, so it's (very ) fast-paced and uses a lot of split-screen stuff to remind you that there are other things going on at the same time as the principle action. It really is corking stuff, although slightly implausible at times. And the baddy is played by the guy who gets killed by a coffee table in David Lynch's superbly weird 'Lost Highway'. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

*I AM "SON-OF-DONALD". YOU WILL BOW TO ME. *


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 16, 2002)

I have a russian final today, wish me luck


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Good luck! Domeni, qviksaa, delurum. (no, that's not Russian)...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Hey guys and gals, I'm back in the B & G.

Havn't posted here in a while .

Good luck Admiral! We have History, Math, and English finals next week. I'm thankful our English teacher is new. ALl her tests are easy .
Well, cya.

-macguy


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 16, 2002)

lol I did fine with teh final in terms of tense lol 
Cases were another thing, I think I jumbled up quite a few lol 
I need review over teh summer


----------



## twyg (May 16, 2002)

So JohnnyV... Did you decide yet?

I'm curious to see what you'll come up with.

How about a J and a V? Now that there's a JohnnyD you gotta get on it man...

If you go with the mars thing, here's some good shots...
Mars from NASA 

There's always this too...
marv 

Good luck!


----------



## ksv (May 16, 2002)

Hervé hasn't showed up here for a long time. Where is he? He has generally been posting less, too


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I've only seen him post 5-6 times. 

Good question. Where is Herve?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

No tismey, I haven't decided yet, I haven't had much time to think about it lately.  We have exams next and I've been very busy!!!






:tired:


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

The first person to buy me an Xserve gets a shinny new nickle!!!!


----------



## nkuvu (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, there's a great deal if I ever heard one...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHH... had to get the hell out of that Word Association thread before I went insane...


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

OMFG xoot and macguy posted like 200 posts to that dumb word thread. I'm going to go nuts, along with Bluefusion


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 16, 2002)

Yet another majestic end to the day 
It feels like a friday but yet it's thursday!!!!! wow ! 

I feel so great that the weekend is almost here 
I have to still do HW but 3 more businessdays and I am done 

Anyone on here fluent in russian ?   I was going to translate club-admiralty to russian but I have only taken a year of russian so I need proof-readers/consultants lol
(Also spanish proof readers/consultants since I've also done only a year of spanish )


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 16, 2002)

That's not a surprise.  It's jumped by more than 200 replies in the last fifteen minutes.

simX (or a moderator) needs to shut that thread down...



Tismey, has it been long enough since I pointed out your typo that you might be persuaded to pour me a nice cold pint?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Yeah.... hey, if a thread gets shut down, do we lose all post counts from that thread? or not?


----------



## nkuvu (May 16, 2002)

Depends on if the thread is shut down or deleted.  If it's deleted then I believe you lose all of those posts from your count.

I may be mis-informed on this.  It has been known to happen.  From time to time.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Well, I don't think (or at least I hope) it won't get shut down, but Xoot is in there finishing it off as we speak.... 

I admit I posted at least 90 posts there... around 70 of them were good, the rest were total crap. But I'd like to keep the 70 on my post count


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

omg, that thread is stupid. xoot has been just counting his posts in there. Going 645, 646. EEEEK!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I'm finished wrecking it. I just hope they close it, not delete.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

You mean ?


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

LOL. Well, Bluefusion got to be an insane poster... Then me and xoot were actually doing the word thing till blue came in 
Well, I have like 70 posts today.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

I am more insane than Blue.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

You also have more posts than me at the moment. Are you happy? 

I have around 80 posts today, and 113 yesterday... hey, it's slowing down a little....


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

post 100 of the day!!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

maybe more.
Of course ksv, I started talking about what happened to xoot and well look what happened. Herve could pop in any moment....

I think I am officially an insane poster.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Man, i've never posted like this! I was out of control (serious)!


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

A lean mean, postin' machine.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

ya, it was like post after post after post...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

And I didn't even start a single thread... Oh no, must.... stop.... posting....


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Change your signature, macguy17!

Change it to: "I post therefore I am. I post and post and..."


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

NO, you guys. Don't screw up the B&G. Do this somewhere else. Seriously.


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

"To screw up the B & G would be a crime so serious it would get you banned forever" - Amendment 29, Bill of Rights for MacOSX.com members.

Don't worry, Blue!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

I do okay with spanish (2 years)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 16, 2002)

Hey all...

STOP POSTING A MESSAGE EVERY MINUTE! 

anyways, just bought me a Sony Net MD... that's a MiniDisc player for those who don't know...  and it works great...

for $150... it gets all my fav songs... all sound great and i got all that i need

who needs an ipod?!





just kidding!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

Its only temporary, but I had to get SOMETHING.  I threw it together in about 5 minutes.....This will last until I have more time to make a better one...

Why the "V"? About have of my friends call me "V" instead of JohnnyV.

One more and I'll be at the big 2-0-0


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 16, 2002)

i willl consider geting an apple applence (ipod) when it is a full flegded pda mp3 mpeg mini computer. like that 1 ghz pc that just came out


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Lol, I just passed V with my insane posting today... I promise it won't happen again


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Bling, I'd like to know more about MiniDisc tech (especially NetMD, which I dont understand at all...): how does it work? How many songs do you get on it? How do you transfer? etc...


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Hey Ed, how bout getting us a DDR machine for the grill? Please????


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Well, I believe I'll end today's posting spree with 250 posts total. G'night people.

Like my new avatar?


----------



## ksv (May 17, 2002)

Why has Hervé's B&G been a post dumping place the last days? Where's Ed?


----------



## voice- (May 17, 2002)

Hey, look who just got a 4-digit post-count...congrats kvs(just messin' wit ya)


----------



## tismey (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Tismey, has it been long enough since I pointed out your typo that you might be persuaded to pour me a nice cold pint? *



Just about... there you go. I've put an umbrella in it to make it classier.

macguy & xoot, I've noticed that you'd have far fewer posts if you stopped posting about the fact that you post too much. I personally couldn't give a monkeys about the fact that you have the ability to click 'Post Reply' and type some cobblers about the amount you post. I appreciate that Herve's is a place for non-technical discussions, and general socialising, but it's not for pushing up your postcounts by talking about your postcounts. In fact, if someone could come up with some kind of hack for VBulletin that would automatically deduct any postcount-related posts from your postcount, then that'd solve this problem completely.

Anyway, back to business...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

I think it's just cool that Herve's B&G is gonna hit 200 pages soon


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

I thought we agreed to NOT talk about page count, as it's different for everyone


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

Yes, yes, I know, sorry.

I always wondered... why do people change the posts-to-a-page counts? I mean, what's your rationale for doing it? I'm not saying it's bad or anything, I just don't see the reason for it, is all. Can someone who does this explain it?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 17, 2002)

Ed is probably doing some gardening work 
(in preparation for teh big macosx.com party lol )


ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!
ONE WEEK TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Yes, yes, I know, sorry.
> 
> I always wondered... why do people change the posts-to-a-page counts? I mean, what's your rationale for doing it? I'm not saying it's bad or anything, I just don't see the reason for it, is all. Can someone who does this explain it? *


Dial up is slow.  The pages each have to load all of the buttons, the smileys, the avatars, et cetera.  It's faster to load them onto one page than break it up into multiple pages.  So faster download time is why I do it.  Can't speak for anyone else.  Oh, and it's easier to read one page than many...


Thanks, Tismey, the umbrella is a nice touch.


----------



## edX (May 17, 2002)

actually, it is past the point of mere yardwork. It is total cleanup and setup for the party tomorrow!!  Just 26 hrs til it starts.

i make my pages load only 10 per page because there are rarely more than a few new posts in a thread and why should i download a whol bunch just to read a few (or mostly one new one). 

and hey Tismey, good job of setting those delinquients strait. Twyg, you also helped make the point with your seperate thread. 

I will say this much to the blatant post whores - i will neither start nor participate in any congrats thread for you since i know how little the mark will mean when you reach it.

well, gotta finish reading the new posts and then get to work. don't expect me back till late sat. or maybe even sun.

oh, and what's a DDR?


----------



## nkuvu (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *oh, and what's a DDR? *


Digital Disk Recorder is my best guess.  Or one of
Driver's Defect Report
Daily Demand Rate
Data Descriptive Record
Detailed Design Review
Deutsche Demokratische Republik (former East Germany)
Discovery Data Record (Microsoft System Management Server)
Dual Doppler Radar
Dynamic Desktop Router
or (mysteriously) Radar Picket Destroyer (US Navy ship type)

I'm still trying to figure out how DDR makes Radar Picket Destroyer...  wouldn't it be RPD?  But I guess it's the Navy, so doesn't have to make sense.  

These results brought to you by http://www.acronymfinder.com and the number Q.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 17, 2002)

what the heck!!!!!!!!!!
I was just joking 
do I have enough time to book a ticket and be there for the party ed?


----------



## ksv (May 17, 2002)

In this case, I suppose DDR means Double Data Rate (memory) as used in the Xserve machines. In other words, macguy meant that we should get an Xserve for Herve's B&G.
But, what should we need that for when we already have an automatic PPC-AI250000 based (drink) server machine?  

Ed? Party? And you didn't invite us?


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

Well... It's called going outside people =)

j/k, anyway DDR stands for Dance Dance Revolution, one of the best games in the world. You've probably seen it, it's the game that plays music and you have to step on the arrows at the top of the screen...
I love that game


----------



## ksv (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Well... It's called going outside people =)
> 
> j/k, anyway DDR stands for Dance Dance Revolution, one of the best games in the world. You've probably seen it, it's the game that plays music and you have to step on the arrows at the top of the screen...
> I love that game  *



Oh, ok. I feel stupid now


----------



## nkuvu (May 17, 2002)

I saw that on the acronym finder, but thought "Yeah, whatever _that_ is..."


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Admiral has been very cranky lately. Anyone know why?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 17, 2002)

I am not cranky


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Well, twyg and me think you are. And since he's a moderator, he is worth 50 people (just kidding, totally kidding).

Look at your reply in the comics thread. You're cranky


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

HOLY CARP!

  Have you noticed how big this thread has gotten?  I looked at the stats and Ed Spruiell has posted here 300 times by himself!    Some people have too much time on their hands...


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Like me.

PS: It's not holy carp, it's holy crap. But it's still funny.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

I meant to say carp.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaarp!

4 more posts until 700. I can't believe that I posted 100 posts+ yesterday!

Competitive Insane Posting.


----------



## ksuther (May 17, 2002)

I don't see why you should be proud of being L33T Spammer #1.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

I have more posts than you. That's why I should be proud. 

Please do not use these smileys in your next reply:


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

LOL, that was kind of fun yesterday xoot. And we were actually doing the word assosciation until BlueFusion came along  
And I agree, stop posting about post counts xoot.

Hey look, I have 254


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Hey look, I have 254  *



Didn't I tell you about the smileys?!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 17, 2002)

I reiterate, I am not cranky, some things just seem very wasteful


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

*ulrik falling down the stairs to the bar, crouching in his knees through the door, slowly climbing on a chair while sweat is running all over his face

*cough*cough*cough

Tismey...

*cough

....beer...PLEASE!!!!

Today, in that terrible heat which rests over south germany, I finally found time to rearrange my workplace...lifting around a 19'', a 17'' and a 15'' monitor, a Cinema Display, an A3 printer, a scanner, a Mac, a Wintel, an Indigo and an O2, heaps of paper, a huge steel box, a subwoofer, crouching under tables to rearrange cables, cleaning keyboards, glas tables, monitors, trackballs, mice, windows...bua...I'm finished! Nearly five hours of work in that heat, but now the work is done, my workplace is - finally - again usable...

*cough*cough

*with a smile on his face, ulrik just drops from the chair an falls asleep


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

Well Ulrik, seems you need the beer. I'm sure Tismey will drop in, and I don't want to mess up his order, so...
  Thats funny Ulrik, my dad recently did that in his office. His work gave him like 3 PCs (against his will) and he had to make room, soo.....

    Look, I'm posting normally. I think I'm going to post only 3 posts per day from now on, so that they will be construcitve. (hopefully)

Ugh... History and Math finals next week... At least our teacher says that if you get a better grade then what your grade is now, the test grade is your final grade. Confused yet? 

Um.... Hows my new avatar? I think I will keep this one for a while... It comes from the www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/ site.

-macguy


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Well Ulrik, seems you need the beer. I'm sure Tismey will drop in, and I don't want to mess up his order, so...
> Thats funny Ulrik, my dad recently did that in his office. His work gave him like 3 PCs (against his will) and he had to make room, soo.....*



Hu, what? What what what? Who woke me up? Oh...you....what was the subject???

That thing about your final tests reminds me somehow of the typical sports training situation, when it's already 20:1 for one team and the coach says "next goal wins" 



> *
> Um.... Hows my new avatar? I think I will keep this one for a while... It comes from the www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/ site.
> 
> -macguy *



I have to admit I can't read it...too small for my young eyes....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

Its okay, but a few of them are hard to read (I know, they all say "All your base are belong to us...')

You know what I mean


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Great avataar and

256 posts! You are 744 posts away from 1000. That's still a long way to go if you're not like me.


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

Well, here it is 2 1/2 times bigger for you guys


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

hmmmm... won't show up...

addendum: www.loserkind.com/~roms/VisuallyImpaired.gif


----------



## ulrik (May 17, 2002)

better...thanx  

Everytime I read that sentence I have to laugh...excellent avatar !!!


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!
All your base belong to us... lol!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

My bad, so I make a typo from now and then


----------



## JohnnyV (May 17, 2002)

See what I mean!! That is a typo


----------



## macguy17 (May 17, 2002)

My favorite is the middle school one 

If you want to watch the music video go to www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Ah... i remember something:

Do you highlight typos in software manuals for your free time? 

I don't know who would do that.


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *My favorite is the middle school one
> 
> If you want to watch the music video go to www.planettribes.com/allyourbase/ *



That is pretty scary. Now I know why sithious has "All your base are belong to us" in his signature.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 17, 2002)

Oh, that sucks, dude. xoot posts more than you...

I don't see why people get so worked up about posts... I mean, geez, it's a silly random number; the higher it is, the more you need a life. What more is there?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I don't see why people get so worked up about posts... I mean, geez, it's a silly random number; the higher it is, the more you need a life. What more is there? *



well said good sir. Now that I'm at home I don't get to the B & G as often (dirty aol dialup), but in the 2 days I missed, I certainly missed a lot of posts. Good thing very few of them actually had any substance  

Here's a question that I've been unable to find an answer to: What is the name of the project VNV Nation drummer Mark Harris sang for prior to his work in VNV Nation?

I can't find it anywhere! I think I win a poster if I can find the answer... hehe


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 17, 2002)

just to let everybody know, i love you all.


----------



## macguy17 (May 18, 2002)

Eh nm... its too hard to resist.

After... 4 hours or so I am back. This is kind of sad, isn't it?

Oh well,i guess somebody set us up the bomb...


----------



## edX (May 18, 2002)

I feel better knowing that i wasn't the only one who didn't know what DDR stands for. As far as i'm concerned we can have all the DDR's anybody wants (even that radar one). Just find an empty room and install it. This place still has lots of empty rooms. 

of course lately it has had lots of empty heads and worthless posts about posting. How about you guys get some self control or take it to the video arcade, huh? Posts only count for anything when other people find them worth reading. remember that they are reflections of yourself. So if you are a mindless twit who has no friends and desires no friends, continue acting like such. Otherwise take a few minutes and put something in your posts that tells us something about you other than how high of numbers you can read (or maybe just copy)

Admiral - this party is a graduation from law school party for my GF's son. I told you about it a long time ago. you are just so mentally dizzy with school right now that you forgot The guest list was not mine to make. the only person i invited was my neighbor and that was only after i got permission. I am still trying to figure out where 70 people are going to fit. I can only hope they don't tear up my new plants. I would guess the chances of it staying civil are improved by the fact that there will be no alcohol.  After all, this party is the 'excuse' for the new yard in the first place.

maybe someday we will have a real party. then you can book your ticket


----------



## tismey (May 18, 2002)

*gingerly pokes ulrik in the side of the head in an unsuccessful attempt to wake him*

*pokes ulrik slightly harder. still no dice*

*throws ice bucket over ulrik, who stirs very slightly*

*draws amusing additions to ulrik's face with permanent marker*

Ulrik!! there's your beer. And if you're going to sleep on the bar, can you put a bar towel under your chin to catch the drool? Thanks.

Macguy / xoot - thanks for trying to tone it down.  And can I remind everyone of the existence of the 'ignore' function, just in case?

So anyway, you remember my fantastic weekend away a few weeks back? Things have progressed from there and me and the lady in question are now an item. Has been a little odd to start with, as she's one of my best friends and I've known her for years and neither of us were expecting anything to happen. But everyone I've told about it has just said 'oh, yeah. that was obviously going to happen sooner or later'. It's getting fairly tedious having my utter obliviousness pointed out to me all the time! Unfortunately she's at the  other end of the country, so I'm not getting to see her that much.


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

Great Tismey, now look what you have done! It will take HOURS to wash that away....I suppose the beer is on you then


----------



## ksuther (May 18, 2002)

Hey guys, it's the weekend! Isn't that great? 
6 more days of school and counting....
Is it me, or have the forums been more quiet lately? Or maybe it's just that the normal talk has been drowned out by the endless babbling of useless crap. I dunno, but it just doesn't seem the same...


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *But everyone I've told about it has just said 'oh, yeah. that was obviously going to happen sooner or later'. It's getting fairly tedious having my utter obliviousness pointed out to me all the time!*


I think that's the general trend to my life as well.  I do something that I think should be unexpected, and my friends say "Yeah, we knew you were going to do that"  One of these days I'm gonna run around town in a cape and pink tights.  They're not gonna expect _that_, nosirreebob...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

Ed you are probably right 
(either that or the invitation got lost in the mail hehehe )
I am so happy!!!! 
Next week = last week of school (for this year) I think I will create a special macosx.com mix and have it for download lol 

The weather here today though is quite f'ed up...new england weather, it's the middle of may and we are having cold and rain!  What gives?? My friends in greece are at THE BEACH diving in now  --- I am so envious 

Tismey my morning coffee please!
to the health of the following members no longer present: Pascal, Endian, Scott (partly no longer present) and The Guy With The Minotaur As His Avatar lol

Admiral


----------



## edX (May 18, 2002)

kent, i think it is a combo fo the things you point out. seems many f us are suddenly very busy at this point in time and are posting less. on the other hand, a bunch of newbies are playing some game called 'post count' and making quality posts very difficult to find. I am sure this will pass.

so the day of the party is here and the weather is pretty blah. We have just had 2 weeks of great weather and yesterday it suddenly turned overcast and windy. there is some chance we will see a little sun in the afternoon but i'm not holding my breath.

see ya later, lots of last minute things to do before it starts.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

Once finals are done, I will be posting more 
(oh btw with a little help from above I will be one of the chief persons designing our department web site over the summer  )

so let me pack up my DJ gear and head over to Ed's


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Ed-- coming up on 3000 posts! i try to ignore post counts most of the time, but that's a damn impressive (or frightening) figure... 

OK, no more talk of post counts in the B&G for the next week, at least, OK?


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

how about no more talk about post counts until the sun stops burning???


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

I'll second that motion, ulrik.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

I've been saying this for a while now 
Finally someone listens


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 18, 2002)

sorry to break the one-week ban of talking about post counts...



> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Ed-- coming up on 3000 posts! i try to ignore post counts most of the time, but that's a damn impressive (or frightening) figure... *



if that's impressive (or frightening) check out admiral's! almost 5000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

There's a big difference: my plan *works*. There is no way we'll stop ever talking about post counts, but we can at least try to guarantee a week without them. Gradually, maybe a month without them, until finally no one bothers anymore. I mean, come on, it's little steps but it will work, instead of just saying "let's never ever ever talk about post counts again" which won't happen... little steps.


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

I've been listening, Admiral.  

I've just been to busy trying to catch the monkey that's running around in the bar to put in my two cents.

Uh, in case you're wondering, Ed tried to make a milkshake for ksv in ksv's congrats thread, and ended up making a huge mess.    The monkey started cleaning up, but I guess had too much sugar in the process, and is now out of control.  Don't ask how the monkey was cleaning up the ice cream and milk -- you don't want to know.  You'd never have a shake in the B&G again.


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

I wanna see that monkey...


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Why not try squirrels?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 18, 2002)

Why not, indeed. The squirrels here in New York City's Battery Park are foolishly tame.. they will walk right up to you, walk over your foot, come up on the bench and sit down next to you--all for the hope (not the actual presence) of food.

It's quite sad, really... I wonder how many have been killed from such behavior...


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Here's your crate of NY imported tame squirrels, Ed.


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

Ahh, someone brought a monkey in to the B&G in the first few pages of the Grill, and it's been running around causing havoc ever since.

I'll try to snap a quick pic of it...


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Of course, I didn't make sure that all of the squirrels had their rabie shots. (Frothing at mouth).


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

Here ya go -- sorry it took so long, I didn't think of bribing him with fruit until just a minute ago..


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Great picture of the monkey!

Did you take a picture of how it was cleaning up the ice cream?


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

No, no one wants to see that.  

BTW, I cheated.  I got the pic from the web, since it looks a lot like our B&G monkey...  And I got sick of chasing him around with the camera.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

Hmmm... I did not see a monkey running around, just a few urangutangs


----------



## xoot (May 18, 2002)

Macguy and anyone else interested in all your base are belong to us, look at this: http://homepage.mac.com/secret300/allyourbase.swf.

Personally made by me (~1.0 MB)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Macguy and anyone else interested in all your base are belong to us, look at this: http://homepage.mac.com/secret300/allyourbase.swf.
> 
> Personally made by me (~1.0 MB)  *



This looks like a monkey post to me


----------



## edX (May 18, 2002)

whew, the party is over. and i got out of the cocktail party at Stanford because i am so tired. so before i start doing a few more chores to get ready for the actual graduation tomorrow, i thought i would drop in and say hi. 

Hi.

the party was a great success. It was so much fun that i eventually got a bit overwhelmed by the constant conversations and general noise. Everyone is gone now and i am alone in the house. It feels good.

and hey, the last bit of stuff in this bar was downright entertaining. See how fun it can be when you actually talk about something. It doesn't have to be anything meaningful, just something others can relate to. 

btw - ulrik & Tismey, that interplay with the sleeping and beer and face drawing was one of the most entertaining collaborative pieces in here yet. If we had an awards show i would nominate it for something


----------



## tismey (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> btw - ulrik & Tismey, that interplay with the sleeping and beer and face drawing was one of the most entertaining collaborative pieces in here yet. If we had an awards show i would nominate it for something *


 Actually, that's not a bad idea... Watch this space....

Don't talk to me about cocktails, Ed. Was my boss's 30th birthday, and we had cocktails at his house. God, I felt rough this morning... I ended up having a massive beer fight with his wife-to-be and got completely soaked through. And someone started sticking foil stars to my face with champagne at one point....


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Grrrr, mac.com took my site down due to excessive bandwidth usage. What kind of lameness is that? So many people downloaded my program, Apple just shuts me out. That's a dumb rule 

Now to find a mirror....


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

you should submit your app to the idisk. simx did it with his memapp you should ask him how he did it


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

Ugh... finally cleaned up my room and dumped Jaguar (10.2) off my computer.... reinitialized, reinstalled 10.1.3... everything is happy.

I loved Jaguar but it definitely was unstable and had a lot of problems with CDs on my machine... in comparison, 10.1.3 is slower, but man, is it solid. I'll post some pics of my new beautified room soon! (this is the end result of about a month-long project...)


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

Nice avatar poptart


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Why not satanicpoptart inside?


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

Wow. If it took me a month to clean my room...I wouldn't bother cleaning it anymore.


----------



## ulrik (May 19, 2002)

Ed, did you receive my email???


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

I've been cleaning my room for 5 hours now... still looks like $hit!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

When you have as much crap as I do, and as little table space as I do, everything ends up on the tabletops and it looks like crap.


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

Yum...crap.

EDIT: w00t! This post makes this thread exactly 199 pages long! Yay for us!


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Didn't we agree to not talk about page numbers macguy? Hmm, hmm? 

BlingBling, do you have a room the size of Kansas? How does it take you 5 hours to clean it!?


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

Kansas would take longer to clean.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *BlingBling, do you have a room the size of Kansas? How does it take you 5 hours to clean it!? *



I'm also rearranging my room...

therefore, i have a lengthy cleaning process... goes like this

1. Do I need this?
2. If so, keep it and see step 5. If not, see #3
3. TRASH IT! See step 4.
4. Think about what you just did and go back to step one. If you end up back here, repeat until you get to number 5.
5. Move along to next object. 

plus, i have a lot of stuff in bookcases and boxes (even though i've lived here for 2 1/2 years, i still haven't unpacked all my boxes... some are still in my closet unopened)... i'm trying to clean out EVERYTHING!


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

I say think about it this way.
Put EVERYTHING you have taken out back into the boxes. Put those away. Whenever you need something, find it from those boxes. In six months, you probably won't have anything in those boxes left you need, so you can just burn their contents 

That's something along the lines of what I've done, without burning the stuff...my room is quite barren though, because I never need anything from those boxes


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

wow.. I just spent 3 hours talking to myself  ...errr.. I mean studying  -- I got 80% of the materials in a detailed analysis down, and 100% of the materials in general terms.  A few more hours of study and I am all set for tomorrow's exam  --- I almost have about 24 hours and 15 minutes before my exams so I am all set 

Now lets see how I do 


Admiral


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Good luck AK!


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)




----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

Thanks guys 
Good thing the semester is almost over... I can feel myself almost at the border of insanity 


"serenity now...insanity later"


----------



## Trip (May 19, 2002)

The majority of users on these forums have already crossed that border AK, so when you do cross it nobody will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

LOL 

well ....as I said... serenity now, insanity later 
I dont plan on crossing just yet


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

KANSAS IS A VERY CLEAN STATE!  

just a note: my simple web  page is up, its nothing special just some pic's ive done and some from the web.
http://homepage.mac.com/satanicpoptart/


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2002)

I have a Physics exam tomorrow!!! Ahhhhh...!!!
Oh, wait, physics is easy for me Wish me luck anyway!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

I have.... SCHOOL TOMORROW! wish me luck!!!

Oh, wait... we all do. *sigh* never mind.


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Didn't we agree to not talk about page numbers macguy? Hmm, hmm?
> *



????? I didn't say anything about that topic...

yay! 2 more weeks of school, and then done for the summer!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 19, 2002)

No more page numbers.... but this is the 200th page! (hey, better than talking about post counts... sorta...)


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 19, 2002)

i have tomorow tuesday then wednesday is graduation...... thrusday is formal... yea for freshmen year its like whopy friken do but maybe ill get some fun out of it. maybe some of the older macosx members can tell us some of there prom stories?


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Ack! Hey Ed, good thing you had the party yesterday eh?

For those of you who don't live in the SF Bay Area, it was WET today!!!

Very strange weather for this time of year... It's been kind of warm lately, and now this...


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I have.... SCHOOL TOMORROW! wish me luck!!!
> 
> Oh, wait... we all do. *sigh* never mind. *


Uh, some of us don't have school tomorrow.  Work maybe...


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

hey macguy, you are soooo right about the weather factor!! Saturday was one of the most magically beautiful days we have had in a long time. Even though i have been out in that yard for longer periods of time almost every day for the past month or more, i got sunburned pretty good for the first time at the party. The Gods and Goddesses were really smiling upon us. But then today, after the real graduation ceremony, it was raining. while the afternoon eventually cleared up, it felt muggy and uncomfortable most of the day. 

ulrik - glad you pointed the email out to me. i have now seen it and replied.

and to end the weekend of the celebration, my gf, her son, his gf, and his gf's parents and i went to a very nice steak house near stanford. I had the prime rib special. it was probably the best meal i have had in months. But even better was the fact that it was nice and relaxed with just a few people - a great way to unwind from all the parties and ceremonies. now just one more thing to do tomorrow - help the grad man get his stuff moved out of his dorm. (and find space to stash his stuff in our garage )


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Hey guys, we're gonna hit the big *3000* mark today! 

Oops. I meant 3000  EDIT


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

I got an SMS this morning telling me the weather
"Partly cloudy, 45F", I get in the car and teh sun blinds me 
It is indeed cold but I cou;d have used my shades lol  -- damn SMS 

Today is teh day! The beginning of the end! 
Now....my morning dose of osx.com and then off to hit the books


----------



## googolplex (May 20, 2002)

ahhh I'm back.


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

good morning Tolya and all. 

welcome home Jeff. people were really missing you with all the things going on with chimera. somebody else actually had to start a thread about it 

i gotta finish my coffee and then get to work helping move the gf's son out of his dorm. this will be the last time i have to do this.


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i gotta finish my coffee and then get to work helping move the gf's son out of his dorm. this will be the last time i have to do this. *


Is this because you've been lacing his food with arsenic?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

either that or he is graduating 
knowing ed...hm....it is a tuff call to make


----------



## googolplex (May 20, 2002)

Well my trip was amazing. I can give details later.

Oh, Ed, What Chimera news???? I have been away from computers for about a week. Fill me in! Is it that AOL thread.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

gplex, from what I gather, the programmer of chimera is leaving till July (or was it June?) and stopping development till then.  He refuses to release the source/project builder file because of an "enormous patch" that only he can understand. Somewhere along the line someone decided to start a rumor that Apple is going to develop chimera from now on (B/c they used it in the Xserve demo).  They claim that the developer is going to Apple to help (until July or June whichever is it).



That is what I have gather, but I don't follow it that closely  
How it helps


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 20, 2002)

first day of work today... yippie... i leave the place for the school year and everything goes to hell... blargh.

oh well - at least i'm getting paid again, which means i can afford new mac stuff - yippie... 

my summer shopping list so far:
Ati Radeon 8500
iPod (maybe)
new guitar (ESP F-200 probably)
some manner of PDA
a few dvd's and cd's here and there...

yippie again!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

off to take my first CS final 
Talk to all of you tomorrow (keeping fingers crossed lol)


----------



## wdw_ (May 20, 2002)

Good luck Admiral. 


3000th post in the B&G!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Damnit man you beat me by one!


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

I musta missed is someplace but....what *is* the point of this thread?!


----------



## nkuvu (May 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *I musta missed is someplace but....what is the point of this thread?!  *


Is there _supposed_ to be a point??


----------



## googolplex (May 20, 2002)

JohnnyV, well whoever said all those things is very confused. I'll try and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

its to hang out and drink with the fellows, its a bar, and a grill, so yea you talk about things and give your opinion.


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

I see.
It's a pub!


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 20, 2002)

kinda like seinfeld..... a thread about nothing

urg.... ate.... too..... many.... jelly beans...

*collapse*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Hey poptart... i didn't mean anything against Kansas... my relatives actually live there... Arkansas City, Kansas in fact...

just thought i'd clear the air!


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

Hmm...state testing final are tomorrow for me. Wish me luck! I'll really need it


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

Ahhhhhh!!!! I have a Calculus final tomorrow!!!! Please shoot me now, I am going to fail!!!!!


I also have an English final but I should pass that one


----------



## ksuther (May 20, 2002)

Best of luck Johnny, I already had mine


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

hmmm... I think our history final is tomorrow. What sucks is it covers the whole year so.... Hope my notes are good 

Hey Ed, did it hail where you are? It hailed over by us, and supposed to rain more tonight...


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 20, 2002)

AR-KANSAS RULES WAHO! MIDWEST FOREVER YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA! ROCK ON!! WAHO.... 

	whoa sorry for that, i needed to release because today...  i finished all my finals!!!!! and i dint fail geometry! 

but i did get the worst grades ever in my life this  year. not a good thing considering this is my first year of highschool...

spanish2=c
geometery=d
civics=b
typing=b
english=b
movie production=a
gym=b
biology=d? maybe i dont know yet i just hope i dont fail i dont want to take summer school


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 20, 2002)

the point is taht we are a bar and grille 
virtual food, drink and music, but real talk 

Well once again my friends, my hypothesis is proven: Luck favors the bold.

The final was SO easy (well I studied hard for it too ) but no curve balls, it was just what we covered in class.  Take a look at the stats for the class:

approx 40-50 students in the class on the first day of class.

After pseudo-requirement (check your knowledge BS), approx 1/3 drop the class (they said if you dont pass this requirement you cant stay in the class.  I did not pass it, yet I remained---stubborn admiral )

After a month or so go by and after the mid term and a few HWs get passed in the a lot more people drop and there are MAX 20 people in the class (me among them).  Did not drop, even though I wasnt doing so well.

Finally taking the final (which was optional) only 5 people (out of 20) took it.  The As in the class did not have to take it, and most of the Bs in the class opted not to take it.  As I said the final was easy (at least for me). So what does this get me to?  Stick with it! Be a stubborn son of a b****, study hard and dont listen to the critics out there.

LUCK FAVORS THE BOLD!!!!!!
(studying a little doesnt hurt )



Admiral


----------



## xoot (May 20, 2002)

Donate money to the "No Summer School for satanicpoptart" campaign. 

Or, satanicpoptart, get yourself insurance against summer school.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

satanic... my grades SUCKED... c'ept for a few...

english: B average maybe
health: A <- EASY CLASS!
life prep: B average maybe... god i want to f***ing kill that b**** of a teacher!
algebra: d average... easily 
science: c average... maybe a d 
french: c average... possibly a b 
history: c average... possibly a b... 

anyways, our finals haven't started... and i also don't plan on studying (yikes!) since i've proven that it doesn't help ME one bit...

anyways, wish me luck, cause i'll need every f***ing part of it!


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

Everyone taking tests and finals - GOOD LUCK!!! may Ganesha smile upon you and remove the obstacles from your mind while filling it with the knowledge you need!!

Trip - while i think the general idea of this thread has been expressed well by others, go back and read the first post of the thread in which i explain what it is expected to be and deliniate the lack of rules of course it could be summed up as "a pub" just as well.

macguy - i was back and forth between the coast and Palo Alto today and rain into lots of alternations of heavy rain and sunshine with some strong winds, but no hail anywhere. It has just finished downpouring again as i write this. It wouldn't surprise me if it starts again in five minutes 

so i am almost done with daily manual labor. I only need to unload the gf's son's stuff from my van and then it is done. I'll probably deal with that tomorrow since it keeps raining. 

on the other hand, i can't seem to stop my addiction for buying new plants (got 6 more today) and of course they all have to be planted. Right now i have 9 plants waiting to go in the ground. It should go pretty fast and easy with the rain making the ground soft. In fact i was getting ready to do it today when the sky burst open again.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

Are you pagan Ed?


Just curious, not trying to turn the B&G into religion 


All I need a simple yes or no, if no, do you have a religion?


----------



## macguy17 (May 20, 2002)

Hmmm well it started raining again...
Where is Symphonix? Havn't seen him in a while. At least Herve is back to his old habits 
Anybody else having strange weather?

EDIT: Well I see that I must have influenced bluefusion in some way 
Hint: Look at my avatar. Then look at Bluefusions status


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

I believe Ed is a New-Ager, if I'm not mistaken...? I suppose I am a sort of nonreligious New-Ager as well.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

Ed didn't want to waste his 3000th post here, I see


----------



## JohnnyV (May 20, 2002)

What exactly is a New-Ager?? Never heard of that one before


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 20, 2002)

Congrats Ed! Even if i'm writing this with you only having 2999 posts, it's close enough for me to make you a congrats thread... err... post (now does that sound weird or what!)

Congrats again!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 20, 2002)

JohnnyV: You'll have to get Ed to explain it to you. Basically, it's California mysticism  Crystals, healing energy, aura cleansing, that sort of thing. It's all the rage in New York all of a sudden.


----------



## Trip (May 20, 2002)

Ed's probably saving his 3000th post for something special...maybe on Friday when AdmiralAK gives out free beer.


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

1st - I don't save posts. i had no idea how many i had til it was pointed out. this would be the 3000th which means it is the 3000th time i have had something to say. but thanks to all who noticed (i think )but i'm still not sure i approve of all this post count watching. I know i started the first congrats thread. but it was half as a joke and half as an attempt to have a conversation with tolya, who struck me as an interesting person. Now that i know him, i know that he is very interesting and a very nice guy.

2nd - please, never refer to me as a new ager. i was probably a new ager about 15 years ago. i am now a full fledged pagan as JohnnyV correctly surmised. I have been very open about this both here and in other threads. I really thought the new age craze had kinda died out. but i guess it is going thru a revival in NY if what bluefusion says is true. If anybody really wants to know more, just ask. But bluefusions explanation is pretty close, except i wouldn't localize it as california mysticism.  it is much broader than that. In many ways it is a good thing. It can be an important part of the path for many people. But like all such phenomenons, there are lots of scam artists and charletons involved with it.  The common symbols of the new age movement are crytalls and white light. It is a bit unrealistically idealistic for where i am now in my spiritual evolution.

3rd - good question, where is Greg? (symphonix?) and what is he doing these days?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 21, 2002)

Hmmm....//he's either got a monkey on his tail, or he is busy with uni stuff (it sux to be a student lol )


As for teh free beer on friday, its only free to those over the age of 21 (or applicable age if you live abroad ), non alcoholic drinks for the young'ins


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 21, 2002)

Today, I talked to my boss at work who is in total love with Macs...

he has at least 5 of them... PowerMac G4 @ 800 (maybe Dual 800) w/SuperDrive... a PowerMac G4 Cube (not sure about speed)... a TiBook (not sure the speed)... and a Gray iBook and Tangerine iBook (both are old generation ones)

anyways...

i told him that since i couldn't afford a new mac, i asked if he knew of anyone that has one they'd like to sell...

he's going to get me a deal somewhere! 

hey ed... this realtor is pretty nice (at least to me as you can see  )


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

Is he a PC convert?


----------



## ksuther (May 21, 2002)

Good luck BlingBling!


----------



## xoot (May 21, 2002)

Ah... my 800th post wasted here. (sigh)

So, the question here is: When will I get 1000 posts?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 21, 2002)

xoot, I don't want to think about how soon you are going to get 1000 posts.

A congrats thread? For _xoot_? What? (j/k lol)

BTW xoot, does your name mean "the absence" or "nothing"? I had a wierd dream where these Canadian dudes were talking about car crash tests and they had a "xoot seat" which was the empty seat in the car....


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 21, 2002)

.gif transparencies waho! soon the icon will be transparent


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 22, 2002)

woohoooooo 
The unofficial end of the semester is here!!!!!!!!! 
(well I still have to do a "small" german assignment by friday, but thats little  -- I can do it tomorrow  )

More news:, I am now on the departments web site dev team 


Admiral


----------



## JohnnyV (May 22, 2002)

congrats admiral, lets see some of that web dev!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 22, 2002)

ich canst sprecht un clin deutch


----------



## tismey (May 23, 2002)

One congratualtory drink on its way Admiral...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

woohoo 
thanks tismey, thats all 
Man, I feel so -->  ... I cant believe I jsut ended my 4th year in college  ... where DOES the time go ?!?!?!?!?!  --


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

Well, now you're FREEEEEEEEEEE!

I have seven more years of school (including college...).... arrrgh..


----------



## tismey (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Well, now you're FREEEEEEEEEEE!*



Nah, mate. Once you leave Education, that's when the freedom STOPS.


----------



## ksv (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Nah, mate. Once you leave Education, that's when the freedom STOPS. *



Wow, get a new job


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

Actually I have one more year 
but still you are never free, I plan on learning quite a few things (too bad I cant pass my knowledge genetically to my offspring  -- it would be a shame for all that to go to waste )


----------



## tismey (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Wow, get a new job  *



No, I love my job. But once you're out of education you have all that real-world shizit to deal with. Like taxes, for example.


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

Well, if you have a job you might have to do taxes in college too.

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

Heh.  There's also the "ehh, I don't feel like going to class today.  I can make it up" thing.  Try telling that to your boss.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Heh.  There's also the "ehh, I don't feel like going to class today.  I can make it up" thing.  Try telling that to your boss.  *



That my friend is called a "personal" day where I work


----------



## Bluefusion (May 23, 2002)

I don't want to work anywhere where I'm employed BY someone else. I wanna work for myself... and a design or artistic job is just that. Unfrotunately you can't make it as an artist too easily, eh?


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

Where I work those personal days are few and far between.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

we have x amount of personal days where I work and we can take them whenever lol 


well I just got a dandy email from the web dev team  --- all teh tasks that I am supposed to work on have due dates in july....WHEN I AM ON VACATION !!!!!!  jeez dont some of these people have lives ? 


well I will do my work in june, give it to them before I go on vacation and let them beautify it 

I also decided to do something I never would have thunk of doing  --- I am going to use dreamweaver (or some sort of WYSIWYG app) to do this in a fast manner  --- dont forget that I also have my own web site to update  -- is AK going over to teh dark-side of coding or is this acceptable ? 


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

It depends.  How clean is DreamWeaver code?  And will you be able to go back to a text editor after usinga WYSIHWYG (What you see is _hopefully_ what you get  )?

Oh, and I like working for someone else.  I do my job, they do the worrying about all the other stuff (like getting new contracts and such).


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

lol I think I will clean up the dreamweaver code once I am done (if I have time ) ... else I will leave it like that but make a commented version (printed out) for me... ---- job security


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

good day everyone 

I just thought i would drop by and share a pic of the fish in the pond at feeding time.  they are quite entertaining as they rush around competing for flakes of fish food. there is one i call Einstein because he is almost always the first one to figure out that some of the food gets swept to the other end of the pond by the action of the waterfall.  I now have them conditioned to expect food right after i clean the filter, which involves shutting the pump on. They start to gather right after i pull the plug and by the time i start it up again, they are in a mass. then the fun begins.

as for working for yourself or for others, i have done both. I can only say that both have their advantages and disadvantages. Neither is ideal and both are better if you like what you are doing and who you are doing it for. working for a good boss can be a lot less headaches than being your own boss. the trick is to be so good at something that you virtually become your own boss but then let others deal with other aspects.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

wow 
I cant wait to see the rest of the back yard--when its all done 
It looks good ed  how much did the fish cost ?


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

thanks Tolya. I suppose i should take some more pics soon as there have been some improvements since the last ime i shared.

So far we have spent about $17  on the fish. But the biggest part of that was 2 betas that cost $4 each. the first one just disappeared - never saw him after the day i released him. I think the second one may now be gone as well. but he at least was seen for several days afterwards. He at least lived thru the party where myself and some others spotted him. I certainly am not going to try another one any time soon. perhaps a fancy fantail goldfish next time i want to invest in something more exotic. But the nicest ones are really the "jumbo feeders" that i get at an aquarium store for '10 for $3'. there seem to be about 12-13 of the original 20 that were bought at that price still surviving. And at that price, i can afford to go get another 10 every month if needed.


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

"shutting the pump on", Ed?  How does one do that?  

The pond doesn't look suitable for betas at all, btw.  Keep in mind the origins of betas -- rice paddies in China.  Which means little water, next to no water circulation, definitely no filtration.

I have also heard that goldfish excrete a mucous which is toxic to other fish, so it's difficult at best to keep goldfish with other species.  I don't have any reference info to back that up, however, so don't quote me on it.

Goldfish are definitely "messy" fish.  The filtration in our tank, according to the manufacturer, needs to be replaced every month or so.  I've found that weekly replacement is necessary to keep water flowing through it.  And that's four goldfish in 37 gallons (not crowded at all).


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

what is a beta  ? 
I know of only 3 betas
beta - the greek letter
beta- as in betamac
beta - as in beta software


----------



## JohnnyV (May 23, 2002)

> The pond doesn't look suitable for betas at all, btw. Keep in mind the origins of betas -- rice paddies in China. Which means little water, next to no water circulation, definitely no filtration.
> 
> I have also heard that goldfish excrete a mucous which is toxic to other fish, so it's difficult at best to keep goldfish with other species. I don't have any reference info to back that up, however, so don't quote me on it.




nkuvu is correct in stating this

I love my fish


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *what is a beta  ?
> I know of only 3 betas
> beta - the greek letter
> ...


It's a fish.  

From http://www.bettasrus.com/index.html I got the attached pic.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 23, 2002)

fish taste good


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

shutting the pump on is an extremely difficult procedure - ordianry mortals should not try it. it involves adavanced metaphysics and special electricity   (ok, you caught one of my funnier typos )

thanks for the info about the betas. i still think there is plenty of environment like you describe within our pond but the 'messy goldfish' theory might have something to it. Still, i am cleaning the filter daily at this point the water is as clear as when i first added it. (finally!!) plus the submerged plants are starting to provide lots of cover. 

i guess i will just have to enjoy my indoor beta which is in a "fish plant" - you know, a vase with a plant set down in it with roots in the water. the fish eats the roots which he then excretes and his excrement feeds the plant. It is a nice, self contained ecosystem that requires little care. We change the water about twice a year, feed the fish real beta food about once a month and occasionally add some water to keep it full. Oh, and trim the roots on the plant about twice a year.

Tolya - you might have realized by now that a beta is more commonly known as a Japanese fighting fish.


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

Fight! Fight your evil master!


----------



## vic (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> It's a fish.
> 
> From http://www.bettasrus.com/index.html I got the attached pic. *



what's with the american natzi link?


----------



## xoot (May 23, 2002)

wtf? Nazi?


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

vic - are you saying that because the site has a little space dedicated to supporting american troops, that it is nazi? If so, then what makes you think americans are nazis? Frankly, that was a pretty obnoxious comment


----------



## vic (May 23, 2002)

Yes let's all jump up and down for the prety american soldiers who go and fight other peoples wars. yee, joy, war. whoo hoo. let's cheer and support the soldiers.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

f*ck me if i'm mistaken but didn't we get attacked first?

isn't afghanistan in a better state now than it was pre-9/11?

do you not want peace? how many times have we gone in and stopped wars and other things?

if it's a problem to show patriotism for your troops and country, then you might as well go and shoot me and a couple million other americans!



sorry.. i had to vent...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

on a lighter note (my original reason for being here...)

whacha think of this web banner for you guys to promote macosx.com on your site?


----------



## edX (May 23, 2002)

Hey vic, i am about as anti war as they come. I do not support the killing of innocents or of getting involved in the affairs of other nations. But frankly, my country was attacked on 9/11/01 and i don't see one thing wrong with us going after the fanatics who are waging war with us whether we like it or not. that does not make us nazis. If we were nazis, you would be an american, because we would have added Canada to our holdings long ago. 

and even if you want to see our govt as something evil (believe me, i'm not their biggest fan), that has nothing to do with supporting the individuals who make up our armed services, many of whom joined with no idea they would be at war. These people have families. They have hopes and fears like you and I. And I would guess they get to spend more than their fair share of time being afraid these days. There is nothing nazi about showing support and caring for these people. 

perhaps when your country is attacked and people you know end up putting their selves in harms way to protect you, then you will see this differently. or perhaps you will end up being one of those who gets put in harms way. 

while the 'war on terrorism' might be a bit of a stretch, the war on Al Quida and their allies is very real and neccessary despite how much us peace lovers would like to think otherwise. 

got anymore smart ass remarks to make?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 23, 2002)

i couldn't have said it better myself ed!

honestly!





and i am also not one of my government's biggest fans either... thanks to my civics teacher for telling us that our civics books actually put us into a thought mode about what is right with our government system... and how others are bad...


----------



## vic (May 23, 2002)

"got anymore smart ass remarks to make?"

Maybe, but for now this one will suffice. 

I agree mostly. I feel i should make my vintage point known better, in general i am anti patriotism, weather it be my country or another country. So any patriotic remarks, in my eyes, are vain attempts to glorify the garbage. I love patriotism when it's used as a joke or on lighter notes, or maybe i'll go as far as sports, but in general it is patritism (known in the land of animals as pissing to mark the teritory) that sparks most wars. Supporting the army, any army, afgan or american is the same thing and is something that should be considered as a last resort in case of a dispute. Of course, the first world societies, and other peopel in general have discovered that spanking the kids should be considdered as a last resort also, maybe spanking the kids taken to a national level would be called war, and as i said before should be avoided it in itself and any support for it.


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

Honestly, I didn't even notice the support our troops bit.  I was just looking for a page that had a combination of decent pics and information.  I still am not entirely clear on what you mean, since I haven't visited the site since this afternoon when I grabbed it.

The pic I attached was the best pic I found in three (or so) minutes of browsing, and I think it's very rude to just steal pics without giving credit.  So I included the link.  If this was any other place, I wouldn't even have included the pic -- I definitely don't want to violate copyright laws.  But I thought that the B&G wouldn't have too much difficulty realizing that the pic is not just up for use anywhere and therefore probably wouldn't go using it inappropriately.

I never figured someone would get offended by a link to a website on betas.    Just be glad I _didn't_ include a link to one of the bazillions of personal pages with flashing images and crashing Java applets.  Then I think _everyone_ would have been offended. 

Next time think that you might *ask* before flaming me?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 23, 2002)

you guys beat me to the punch 
this is what I get for spending a few hours doing my german HW  lol.  well come tomorrow 14:00 hours I will be officially done lol 
well seems like xoot is in hybernation and wont reply to the replies 
xoot think long and hard before you answer lol


----------



## vic (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Honestly, I didn't even notice the support our troops bit.  I was just looking for a page that had a combination of decent pics and information.  I still am not entirely clear on what you mean, since I haven't visited the site since this afternoon when I grabbed it.
> 
> The pic I attached was the best pic I found in three (or so) minutes of browsing, and I think it's very rude to just steal pics without giving credit.  So I included the link.  If this was any other place, I wouldn't even have included the pic -- I definitely don't want to violate copyright laws.  But I thought that the B&G wouldn't have too much difficulty realizing that the pic is not just up for use anywhere and therefore probably wouldn't go using it inappropriately.
> ...



i asked a question, and it was actually a somewhat rethorical question, and i am not flaming you, i am flaming the site, here, because if i get a response here it is from people whose personalities i - sorta - know.


----------



## googolplex (May 23, 2002)

After a really long day (7AM-10PM) I really don't want to argue this. I'm not a big fan of all the American patriotism, but I'm not going to argue it, it serve's its purpose.


Anyways, does anyone else aggree with me that Operation Enduring Freedom is the worst mission codename ever?! I mean a codename like Desert Storm is pretty damn cool, but Enduring Freedom just sounds silly. Anyone agree? Why don't they just call it operation bomb the shit out of osama... because thats basically what it is . In my very cynical, nearsighted, I've been busy for 15 hours view.


----------



## vic (May 23, 2002)

No, i think enduring freedom is a very good name since it makes americans believe that the war and bush and all that shit is good and jolly and, yay, freedom and, yay, kill the afgans.


----------



## Valrus (May 23, 2002)

All right, here's what we're gonna do.

You all are gonna go to My New Fighting Technique is Unstoppable, unless a lot of swearing gives you hives or something (which I suspect it doesn't) and look at the "get your war on" section, and then you're gonna come back here and chortle about it for a while and stop giving each other a hard time.

Sheesh. 

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (May 23, 2002)

*sigh*

The term Nazi is not a nice one.  It doesn't conjure images of bunnies or kittens.  I have never seen anyone use it online without getting tons of negative reactions.  No matter what your original intention, vic, the phrase "What's with the American Nazi link?" does not bring good feelings to me or, apparently, quite a few other board members.

If you were questioning the patriotism issue, I suggest that a re-wording would do worlds of good.

I'm sorry if I over reacted, but I have strong feelings about war and the soldiers who wage it.  I fully support the human beings who are over in some godawful war being killed, maimed, or get to watch the others around them receive the same.  I don't pray, seeing as how I am Taoist, but I wish with all my heart that no more humans have to die in any war.  Ever.  I support the people who are Americans who are dying, as well as everyone else that America is killing.  I do not support the decisions of our leaders in putting the troops there in the first place.  I do not support the people who hide safely in their little worlds and send others to wage their wars for them.  If the leaders of both nations have disagreements, let them duke it out hand to hand, one on one.  Don't send others to die for your beliefs.

If you'd like to start a discussion on politics, that's fine.  But I don't think that the B&G is really the right place to hold it.  That's the last I'll say on the matter in this thread.


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

what nkuvu said 

except i don't see any reason to drop a subject just because it's in the B&G. I've been in plenty of real bars and had lots of good heated discussions. so this kind of thing happening here just seems natural.

i just want to add a few things.  First, i am a "one world - one people" kind of guy. but even if we could some day attain that ideal, patriotism or regional pride or whatever you want to call it, would still have a positive place in the world. In fact, it is unlikely we will ever reach that ideal without learning to celebrate our differences rather than trying to demolish them or conceal them. patriotism is not the cause of war. it is not a banner for doing harm to others. and in america right now, it is more a symbol of fear and coming together to protect each other than it is of world dominance. Please do not make the mistake of judging the people on the streets thru the views you get in the medias, or our cowboy prez's BS.  Until you begin to live in the fear that something terrible  could happen to you at any moment because of an act of terrorism, then don't be so quick to judge the reactions of a people who have suddenly been faced with that reality for the first time in their history. 

second - for most people i know, showing support for our troops is not about cheering at killing afgans. It is about praying that none of our boys get harmed, that no innocent afgans are harmed and that they identify and destroy the terroists cells before they do any more harm to anyone anywhere in the world. including Canada. while i am a pacifist by nature, i am not going to just stand here and die if someone attacks me or my family. If you take a swing at me, i will attempt to block your punch. If you take another, i will attempt to block it and will hit you back. and i will continue hitting untill you stop attempting to hit me. It is one thing to walk peacefully but aware in a peaceful land, and another to go around disturbing that peace.

third - operation enduring freedom. i find that name a lot cooler than desert storm or most other bad ass military jargon names. the idea of creating lasting freedoms for ourselves and others is a noble, although unrealistic, one. It still sounds better than a 'kick your ass' slogan to me. 

summary - i am not a Bush fan. I will publicly state that i didn't vote for him and i wouldn't again. He is as full of caca as the day he graduated high school. and the rhetoric he presents to support these actions is pathetic and unbelievable. But that doesn't mean i don't care about my family and friends and all other americans who are faced with a new reality of fear and mistrust.  I do care, and i would consider myself proud to have been born among them.  not because we are better than anybody else, but because we are all stuck in the same pile of manure. Just remember that manure is used as fertilizer and with its help, big beautiful new growth takes place. So while i don't condone or promote war as ways to solve issues of state, i do not see caring about my fellow humans who are caught in the crossfire as being nazi. 

what i really hear from you vic is the whining of a youth who doesn't 'belong' and can't stand the idea that other people actually get along with each other and care about each other because it makes your own isolation seem so much more miserable. Perhaps if you tried sending letters and communicating with one of our soldiers overseas, you might understand that they are just scared people like the rest of us, only with more reasons to be scared.


----------



## voice- (May 24, 2002)

Ed, did you model for Joyoftech?

http://joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyimages/338.gif


----------



## symphonix (May 24, 2002)

REPORTER: Mister Secretary, do you have any comment on claims that Bush could have prevented September 11?

SECRETARY: While the president is a very powerful man, I don't think he could stop a day from happening... Maybe he could have renamed it September 12, but that would have screwed us all up worse than switching to daylight savings. Next question!

 

yes, I'm still around. I've just had a touch of the flu, but am on my feet again now.


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

LOL

voice, that does look like it could be me in about 5 yrs or so. right now, i still have a little more hair than that left on top. and after doing all that yardwork, i don't have quite that much slope on my stomach. Of course, the stomach will probably change back a lot sooner than the hair 

Hey Greg - pretty funny. especially coming from down under. sorry to hear you were sick. I hope school and all is going well. glad you finally stopped back in. We were just talking about you  a short while ago - noticing we had missed you. feel free to have a seat and a brew and tell us more about what has been going on. Last thing i remember is you had just moved again, right?

question by an ingnorant american - do they have daylight savings time in australia and europe. I would think that in some really hot parts of the world they should make the days shorter during the summer and longer in winter.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

They do but I dont think the time changes on the same dates.... when I was with my X and we were chatting over the net (damn long distance relationships ) daylight savings screwed our timing out lol They had it but I did not know so I was caclulating time based on non-daylight savings time lol 


Admiral


----------



## symphonix (May 24, 2002)

In Australia, each of the states goes over to daylight savings on a different date. For a couple of weeks there, Australia is actually 7 different time zones, rather than the usual 3! You can tell its that time of year because all the TV programs are advertised as "7:30 in Victoria, 8:30 in New South Wales, 6:30 in Queensland, 10:30 in West Australia ..." and so on ...

It is amusing to hear all the people making complaints that it is ruining their crops, or the Queensland farmers complaining that the farmers in NSW get more sunlight because of daylight savings. It is also possible for people to celebrate new years twice in an hour, if they don't mind a quick hop over a border. Thats double the opportunity to kiss all those girls.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

" In fact, it is unlikely we will ever reach that ideal without learning to celebrate our differences rather than trying to demolish them or conceal them."

 i 100% do not agree with that. but that's me.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

"what i really hear from you vic is the whining of a youth who doesn't 'belong' and can't stand the idea that other people actually get along with each other and care about each other because it makes your own isolation seem so much more miserable."

Well, since this is the observation you made of me, whatever i say won't change your mind about me. Your bias is known, and i guess it will, for me, explain your perspective on things i say. I hope this changes, but that's up to you. I don't know if you followed waht i sayd, or maybe if you recalled something important that i said, and that is: i don't like patriotism, so with that in mind try to consider waht you just said above and rephrase it so that it has an ounce of truth.


"Perhaps if you tried sending letters and communicating with one of our soldiers overseas, you might understand that they are just scared people like the rest of us, only with more reasons to be scared."

you know what, it comes with the territory, first the US sais Be patriotic, Love your country, FIght for your country, then the silly teens sign up to become soldiers, and then they get killed or amputated. well HELLOO! WTF! what do you expect? happiness and love on the battlefield? There was enough of that going on in their barack showers, now it's time to face the truth, and just in case you did not know, the regular soldier is designed to be a one time use weapon. that's all. you govn't doesnt love or care for them, they are on the battle field to die for their country. thir reason to be scared was acombination of brilliant advertisment and their own foolishness. someone said that advertisment can't make you buy something yu dont need, well actually it can make you go agains your strongest sense of survival.


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> " In fact, it is unlikely we will ever reach that ideal without learning to celebrate our differences rather than trying to demolish them or conceal them."
> 
> i 100% do not agree with that. but that's me.


So you think that the only way to peace is to obliterate the enemy, vic?  Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?

Edit:  Add vic's quote to clarify what I'm talking about.  He posted again while I waas writing this the first time.


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> someone said that advertisment can't make you buy something yu dont need


ha ha ha!  What a load of hooey!  I mean, look at all the SUVs on the road -- do you really think someone _needs_ a big ol off-road vehicle (made by the luxury car company Lexus, no less) when they probably will never go out of the city?  How about the people who buy a TV?  Do you _need_ television?

I'm not trying to criticize you, vic, just that statement.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

imports forever


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

> _by vic _
> *Well, since this is the observation you made of me, whatever i say won't change your mind about me. Your bias is known, and i guess it will, for me, explain your perspective on things i say.*



Vic,

I would point out that Ed's observations can *only* be made based on what you have said.

You seem to think of _patriotism_ as something of a fad (most likely because everything you've experienced in life so far has been a fad). The definition of _patriot_ that I know of is the love of, support of, and defense of one's country. For me, _country_ is an inclusive term. When I think of my _country_, I am considering my home, my family, my loved ones, my friends, and my community. Because *all* of these are very important to me, I would consider myself a patriot.

Now, taking that into consideration, Ed's description of you seems quite accurate to me.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

To be a patriot you dont have to be a jingoist vic.
I am a patriot, I am often criticized by my greek friends for saying that I am american and for the fact that I foster care about this country, but who cares?  YOu can be a patrior but not announce it to the whole world, its the little things that matter, not the sound and the fury.


on a side note:
I am officially done!!!!!1 passed in my german paper a few minutes ago


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I am officially done!!!!!1 passed in my german paper a few minutes ago  *


Congrats, Admiral!  So the drinks are on you?


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

> and just in case you did not know, the regular soldier is designed to be a one time use weapon. that's all. you govn't doesnt love or care for them, they are on the battle field to die for their country. thir reason to be scared was acombination of brilliant advertisment and their own foolishness. someone said that advertisment can't make you buy something yu dont need, well actually it can make you go agains your strongest sense of survival.



i think you have a point here. and it is all the more reason that the rest of us do need to care about these boys. It is the very reason that the real people in our country need to show their support for them. They deserve to be treated with compassion and concern. They need to have some sort of contact with the people they are protecting.

i don't think we are miles apart in our views, vic. i have always been one to agree with George Carlin that 'military intelligence' is an oxymoron. If vietnam had gone on much longer i would be a Canadian. 

Perhaps you should define what you mean by patriotism. because i am using it in a much wider sense than just flag waving and blindly following out leader.

But you know what, the most exciting part of this is that you have made a series of posts that are more than 2 sentences long!! You have made some revealing comments and stated some meaningful opinions rather than just blurbing your way thru this thread. I hope you keep it up because whether i agree with you or not is irrelevant. It is discussing real things with you that makes you more interesting. 

and so just out of curiostiy, where did you come by these strong antiamerican feelings? Did you move to canada to escape vietnam or did your dad?


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> So you think that the only way to peace is to obliterate the enemy, vic?  Or am I misunderstanding what you mean?
> 
> Edit:  Add vic's quote to clarify what I'm talking about.  He posted again while I waas writing this the first time.   *



Yes, AGAIN, you are completely misinterpreting me. i do not agree with the celebration of differences thing.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> ha ha ha!  What a load of hooey!  I mean, look at all the SUVs on the road -- do you really think someone needs a big ol off-road vehicle (made by the luxury car company Lexus, no less) when they probably will never go out of the city?  How about the people who buy a TV?  Do you need television?
> 
> I'm not trying to criticize you, vic, just that statement. *



i'm getting tired of correcting your missinterpretations... look at waht i said next, you will understand the sarcasm then.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Congrats, Admiral!  So the drinks are on you?   *



Drinks are on me tonite 
eat, (you pay) drink( I pay) and be merry


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

> i do not agree with the celebration of differences thing.



so you believe we need to minimize our diferences to be able to get along? Would you have us all become clones of each others - speaking the same languages, wearing the same clothes, etc? should we become one sterile homogenized group? if so you need to go back and watch some of the original star trek. Star trek was one of the best shows about promoting diversity ever. I think that is what i like about Enterprise - it recaptures some of those important themes.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Vic,
> ...



i love you too racerX. Greek and Latin are dead languages. the meaning of the words never changes, that is why scientists name things using greek and latin names or descriptions. English on the other hand is probably the most dynamic and popular language in the world. yesterday a word means this the next day a word means that. Patriotism in my mind suffers a generalization and probably a manya  meanings depending on the person and environment they it is being used in. Politics, advertisment can change the meaning of a world as defined by the dictionary, and if not, the word may pick up certain connotations that it should have not. 

"I would point out that Ed's observations can only be made based on what you have said. "

No.

Ed's, and everybody elses impression of a person is a combination of the knowledge they have of that person and their own personality. a computers impression of a person may be extrapolated from what that person said or did, but it is not so simple (unbiased) with humans.

P.S. 

RacerX,

Everything i experienced in my life was a fad? 

Please think before you post.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> so you believe we need to minimize our diferences to be able to get along? Would you have us all become clones of each others - speaking the same languages, wearing the same clothes, etc? should we become one sterile homogenized group? if so you need to go back and watch some of the original star trek. Star trek was one of the best shows about promoting diversity ever. I think that is what i like about Enterprise - it recaptures some of those important themes. *



I am not a religious person as one might have deducted from another interesting thread a while ago, but the bible has a very interesting story indeed (it might have many but i only need on for now) and that is the story of Adam and Eve. remember/reread that story and understand waht paradise is. if you do, you will also understand that certain strugles humans are facing today are completely irrelevant. like celebrating diversity, since that is waht we are talking abou tnow (amongs other things like me being a low life, white trash and a pitifull fool, as Ed, and RacerX have kindly, but wrongly, pointed out)


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> i'm getting tired of correcting your missinterpretations*


Then don't.

Honestly, you might want to think about the fact that perhaps I agree with you, and think that anyone who says "advertisment can't make you buy something yu dont need" is full of it.  I was providing additional examples, not counter examples.

Perhaps the reason I am completely misunderstanding you is that you're making broad, general statements and clarifying nothing.  I'm not the only one who isn't understanding what you're talking about.



> " In fact, it is unlikely we will ever reach that ideal without learning to celebrate our differences rather than trying to demolish them or conceal them."
> 
> i 100% do not agree with that. but that's me.


What does this mean?  You disagree with the fact that we can reach the ideal only by celebrating diversity?  You disagree that we will ever reach that ideal at all?  You disagree with the fact that we can't agree until we agree to disagree?  Perhaps you might think that the only way to reach the ideal (that is, peace) is to either commit genocide (which you have already refuted) or make everyone the same (which is what Ed suggested) or something entirely different.


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

> _by Vic_
> *Everything i experienced in my life was a fad?
> 
> Please think before you post. *



Justification of my comments:


> *English on the other hand is probably the most dynamic and popular language in the world. yesterday a word means this the next day a word means that. Patriotism in my mind suffers a generalization and probably a manya meanings depending on the person and environment they it is being used in. Politics, advertisment can change the meaning of a world as defined by the dictionary, and if not, the word may pick up certain connotations that it should have not.*



Sounds like the definition of a fad, doesn't it?

Maybe you should be the one thinking before posting (love this stuff , thanks for helping my argument Vic).


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

> _by Vic_
> *(amongs other things like me being a low life, white trash and a pitifull fool, as Ed, and RacerX have kindly, but wrongly, pointed out)
> *



I think this is a great example of how you seem to be unable to read other people's posts (something you seem to think others are having a problem with).

Please give specific examples of where either Ed or I said that you were any of the following:
low life
white trash
a pitifull fool


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *remember/reread that story and understand waht paradise is. if you do, you will also understand that certain strugles humans are facing today are completely irrelevant. like celebrating diversity, since that is waht we are talking abou tnow*


If you're not religious, why do you think that paradise is only described by the bible?  What about other texts that describe paradise?  Are they wrong?  Do they have something that invalidates their information?

Yes, a lot of struggles are irrelevant.  But how does realizing what paradise is going to make those struggles go away?  I am a very different person than anyone in the Middle East, and I have a lot of differing viewpoints.  I'm very different from the person in the cube next to me.

So if I intend to have a peaceful coexistence with those people I have to accept the fact that they're different.  If not, my alternatives are to eliminate them or change them or change myself.  I believe that killing is wrong.  So I will not eliminate them.  Then I am faced with the decision of changing them or myself.  Who is right in their beliefs?  Me?  Or them?  Well obviously I'll choose me, since I believe in my beliefs.  But so will the other person.  So we're at a stalemate, unless that person decides that he or she has different morals about killing me.


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> Drinks are on me tonite
> eat, (you pay) drink( I pay) and be merry  *


Who pays for the merriment?


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> i think you have a point here. and it is all the more reason that the rest of us do need to care about these boys. It is the very reason that the real people in our country need to show their support for them. They deserve to be treated with compassion and concern. They need to have some sort of contact with the people they are protecting.
> ...



Well thanks you for your understanding, i sure wish you would not have been in such a fury to respond earlier and make a - demeaning - to say the least comment about me. No, i do not hate americans, i hate (not agree with, let's say) patriots. 

My father did not move to canda from america (USA more precicely since Canda is still in America). 

My father is still back in the old country Romania, which is actually in Europe. My mother and stepfather are here with me in Canada.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Then don't.
> 
> ...



OK, sorry, and you are confusing me. if you did not misinterpret me, then i missinterpreted you. again sorry.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> I think this is a great example of how you seem to be unable to read other people's posts (something you seem to think others are having a problem with).
> ...



Or maybe i did, i just did not recal the exact words, which as i remember imply the same thing i (and you ) listed above. 

My I ask you waht is it that makes you want to argue things that are besides the point? in any argument, even against nummi_g4 or someone else i don't know who, i know you argue a lot with many people, and that is ok, but you seem to have a desire to pick on things of questionable irrelevance. if you have nothing to argue on the subject it is best to (as someone said) shut up and make people think you are stupid, than talk and remove all doubt. 

that might be a wee bit too harsh or broad, but can you not use your judgement and try to understand waht i am talking about at least?


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Justification of my comments:
> ...



ok, i will take a break after this; you are starting to make me act impulsively. So, i talk about fads, and give examples of, and you tell me i live them? Not even the fact that i live in a country that is not (ok, it is but not to such extant as USA) affected by those issues have you taken into consideration.  

Be back in a couple of hours after your unfriendly behavior might stop or at least i calmed down so i can argue with sense.


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

I was never off the subject. You seem to be having problems staying on the subject (and seeing as I am posting responses to your posts specifically, the question of relevance seems to me to fall on you). Remember I love to quote what people have said, so it is hard for me to get off the subject. 




> _Vic, wise beyond his years_
> *if you have nothing to argue on the subject it is best to (as someone said) shut up and make people think you are stupid, than talk and remove all doubt.*



Seems to me this really applies more to you than any other person here. You seem to think we have said things that we have not. From that I must gather that you have these feelings about yourself (_ being a low life, white trash and a pitifull fool_).

Shall we continue?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Who pays for the merriment?  *



Merryment is free my friend, compliments of good company, here at Herves  (hey what are friends for ?   )



Hey vic, greek is not dead , greek is a live and well, I speak it 
Greek roots, prefixes,suffixes and so on however will not change, that is why people use them.  Even though the language is not dead, the meaning wont change, just like the word for "dog" in english wont be changed to mean "a feline pet that meows" 



Admiral


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

> _Vic, having one of those moments_
> *Be back in a couple of hours after your unfriendly behavior might stop or at least i calmed down so i can argue with sense. *



Again, _specifically_, show examples of my _unfriendly behavior_? I think you are really reading *way* to much into all this. Maybe it is  because you are dealing with so many people at once, but of the two of us (you and me, Vic), the only one displaying _unfriendly behavior_ is you (and I can support this with specific examples if you would like).

Think about it.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

?LTi]Originally posted by RacerX [/i]
*I was never off the subject. You seem to be having problems staying on the subject (and seeing as I am posting responses to your posts specifically, the question of relevance seems to me to fall on you). Remember I love to quote what people have said, so it is hard for me to get off the subject. 




Seems to me this really applies more to you than any other person here. You seem to think we have said things that we have not. From that I must gather that you have these feelings about yourself ( being a low life, white trash and a pitifull fool).

Shall we continue? *[/QUOTE]

No we shall not. you and me that is. why are you talking in the name of Ed? or other people that have argues agains/with me? and why are posting smileys after each argument? and why do you turn everything around? i say something you say "OH! Well look you are arguing against yourself!" or "OH! look waht you said about this and this doesn not actually mean this and this and means that and that!" can you not take anything i say at face value? Since when have you started to have hte desire to turn this into a personal vendeta gainst me and you? 

I think your satirical comments are interesting but cut down on them. or plese if we are off the topic of patriotism, then let's stop this argument i have no intention of making this personal.


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> Merryment is free my friend, compliments of good company, here at Herves  (hey what are friends for ?   )
> ...



correct, but gain, i seem to attrackt people who do not teke into account my entire argument as a whole. 

the word dog, let's say, means dog as in the animal, but if i say Bill Clinton is a dog, does it still mean dog as in animal?


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> Even though the language is not dead, the meaning wont change, just like the word for "dog" in english wont be changed to mean "a feline pet that meows"


What??  Here all this time I thought I had dogs, and really they're cats!    Well, one thinks she is a cat.  One thinks she is a human.  The third thinks she needs more food.


----------



## Valrus (May 24, 2002)

Since you all ignored me the first time so you could start flaming each other... 

http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 
http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 
http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 
http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 
http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 
http://www.mnftiu.cc/ 

Something funny (but relevant) in here, for God's sake (figuratively speaking), so that I don't come back tomorrow to find Tismey saying, "Refills anyone?" to a room of charred and smoking corpses.

-the valrus


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

drinks on me today!  my dad is geting married!


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

Satanicpoptart, Congratulations, and, Valrus, those comics were funny.

time to do some work now, .. m u s t  e s c a p e  t h e  d e a t h  g r i p  o f  t h e  f o r u m !!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> correct, but gain, i seem to attrackt people who do not teke into account my entire argument as a whole.
> ...



Well vic, when we come down to such talk, we are no longer speaking "proper" english but dialect talk, (the dialect of north american english in the year 2002 that is).  That is why when you want to write "bill clinton was a dog", you dont write that, you just write bill clinton was a bad man, a philandering man, or whatever, you use words whose meaning will not change, as opposed to using expressions that change over time, and over culture. 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

btw - happy school's over day Tolya. time to relax and unwind. Hey, this time you are not hopping straight on a plane so if you get excited and want to dance - go ahead!!

vic - i think that the problem here is that you started all this with a broad generalization that left me as an american being accused of being a nazi. that didn't sit well with me and others. I have never at any time considered you to be a low life or white trash. Hell, i don't even know what color you are. and real white trash would be more inclined to be the very things you describe as being against or else real neo nazis who would consider your original insult a compliment.  As for being a pitiful fool - i never said that but i admit to thinking along those lines at one point in this and perhaps that spilled over. I guess i could see how my statement about your own isolation could be taken that way. Let's just say that i think your original statement was foolish and i do pity your lack of understanding of others and your inability to celebrate diversity. It is funny that someone who has such strong ties to the 'old world' doesn't understand this. perhaps it is because of a negative experience in trying to assimilate/accomadate to a different culture than your family's culture. I don't know and i admit i shouldn't try to read too much into this. i will agree with you on one of your points arguing against coach - that myself and others do bring more to our interpretations than just what you have written. I know coach likes to think he minimizes this by having his computer read the posts to him, but i would argue with you that it still happens.

on a complimentary note to that - i think i have learned more about you in the past 12 hrs than i have in 6-7 mos. This is a good thing even if the reason is a bit shakey. the good thing about misunderstandings is that they lead to more understanding when they are discussed and debated Coach does have a way of twisting things that makes him a tough cookie to argue against. I empathize with you on that. I also respect that you have 'gotten into it' with some of the more well known (well liked?) members of the site and still you are holding your own in the sense that you are not totally backing down. 

so let's see, this started while we were talking about fishies, right? I would never have dreamed they could cause all this commotion. i think we should get an aquarium for the bar so perhaps more good discussions will take place. nkuvu, would you kindly set up and stock an aquarium or 2 for us? Make em big ones, several hundred gallons each. and a couple of little ones for betas. Vic can be in charge of maintaining them


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

Vic,

You equated _Nazism_ with _(American) Patriotism_. As an American, I take that personally. Your comment _Please think before you post_ sure seemed personal to me. Say that I had said things which I had not (saying you that you were a low life, white trash and a pitifull fool) seems pretty personally to me. Your comment calling into question my intelligence (the actual quote was: _if you have nothing to argue on the subject it is best to (as someone said) shut up and make people think you are stupid, than talk and remove all doubt_) seem pretty personal to me. Saying that I was displaying _unfriendly behavior_ seems pretty personal to me.

So, given that, you statement _i have no intention of making this personal_ doesn't quite ring true now does it?

Would you like to see what it is like when I actually get personal (and you have left yourself more than open to direct personal attacks I might add  )?


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

now, now coach - we finally go t him out into the open. let's not riddle him with machine gun fire. better to shoot BB's at him for awhile and let the fun last 

feeling attacked isn't so fun, is it Vic? now imagine what those soldiers you disdain so much feel like. They are in the midst of bullets and bombs and biological weapons and such. and they don't know when or where they are coming from. and we americans, we don't know when the next bomb will go off or the next attack will take place. This is why we are banded together at this point in time under this banner of patriotism. I am guessing you wish you had people who would band together with your way of thinking about now.


----------



## ksuther (May 24, 2002)

My lord, like 50 responses today 
Friday, wheee! Last full week of school! Now just finals! Yay!


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

> _Ed not letting me have my say_
> * i will agree with you on one of your points arguing against coach - that myself and others do bring more to our interpretations than just what you have written. I know coach likes to think he minimizes this by having his computer read the posts to him, but i would argue with you that it still happens.*



 Hey, let me speak for myself here! 

 Uh, yeah... I minimizes this by having my computer read the posts back to me.

Okay, I just wanted to say it for myself.


----------



## RacerX (May 24, 2002)

A little more than a year after it's start (and much longer than I had expected) the _cus_ thread has been closed.

This is a sad day... I think.  

Too bad I only had one post in that thread.


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

I'm pretty happy to say that I had no posts in that thread.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 24, 2002)

i never even looked at that thread


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *now, now coach - we finally go t him out into the open. let's not riddle him with machine gun fire. better to shoot BB's at him for awhile and let the fun last
> 
> feeling attacked isn't so fun, is it Vic? now imagine what those soldiers you disdain so much feel like. They are in the midst of bullets and bombs and biological weapons and such. and they don't know when or where they are coming from. and we americans, we don't know when the next bomb will go off or the next attack will take place. This is why we are banded together at this point in time under this banner of patriotism. I am guessing you wish you had people who would band together with your way of thinking about now. *



Ohh. . . Ohh. . . Ohhh. . . poor little vic . . . 

Well, thanks for bringing this to a halt, the argument has been made, i think you know my point of view and i think i know your and racerX's point of view, let's leave it at that. BUT. i want one thing understood. I don't need sidekicks. no, i do not: "wish _ had people who would band together with [my] way of thinking about now." in one of my arguments i said that i don't like people who fight other people's wars (or something like that) and i would be a hipocrit if i did not stick to that belief myself. When i speack seriously i do not speack to deceive, you can trust waht i say, maybe i don't explain miself too well, but no, i started this i will end this._


----------



## vic (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *A little more than a year after it's start (and much longer than I had expected) the cus thread has been closed.
> 
> This is a sad day... I think.
> ...



yup. it's sad. i wish that never happened. but then again, when have i and the admin seen eye to eye.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

Yeah, as funny as it was near the end, I have to say that it lasted a lot longer than it should have 

So.. seeing as I dropped by at a rather angry time, I think I'll just disappear out of here for a bit until you guys calm down  Although, needless to say, Vic, I don't agree at all with what you've been saying, but that's OK, we are all entitled to our own opinions.

Thank you and good night.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

I love Americans, I love Canadians, I love Afganies, I love everyone, but I hate what some of these people (all people) do sometimes.




let the subject drop





BTW: I can't believe he closed the cuss thread!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

I am not the creator of the cuss thread, but I consider myself an official spokes person.  It is a slightly sad day for the "old timers" who used teh cuss thread for humor, and to casually talk about their news (much like we do here in the bar and grille) but adding a small cuss twist to it.  None of us got offended, I did not get offended when J said ****** (I bleeped my selfout, dont worry ), and converselly she did not get offended when I called her *********  (lol also bleeped myself out).  

Latelly with this post jacking going on, A LOT of immature people used the thread to increase their post counts, and perverted the thread to something that it wasnt, and I have to agree with the admin, that the language did not stay contained in that thread, so closing it was the best thing.

Admiral


----------



## Bluefusion (May 24, 2002)

"A LOT of immature people used the thread to increase their post counts, and perverted the thread to something that it wasnt."

Admiral, I sincerely hope you don't consider me one of them...?   Everyone seemed to hate me the moment I stepped into that thread; can you explain what I did wrong?


----------



## googolplex (May 24, 2002)

I think we should all drop the previous disscussion. All though its good to have disscussion like this in here it shouldn't continue that long.

About the cuss thread. It was fun. It became bloated and annoying after awhile, however. It is dissappointing because it was quite amusing before and it was all in good fun. Its kind of sad, but it probably needed to be done.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 24, 2002)

lol bluefusion I wasnt talking about you, so you can breathe a sigh of relief 

I agree with google...eeerrr... I mean googol  --- lets drop previous discussions and start a new one  --- besides tonite drinks are on me


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

speaking of who's not here, where is Tom WillB? normally he would have interjected something funny and disarming into something like this by now 

ok, so everybody wants to change the subject. maybe I will and maybe i won't. because the thing that is starting to bother me more than any discussion is the number of people who want to see a thread closed or a debate ended anytime it gets a little uncomfortable for them. This is censorship and it is a nazi practice. It is also a means of controlling others and of insulating one's self from reality. and folks, i hate to tell you, but life isn't all white light and kisses. and we don't all agree. better get used to this. It is how the real world operates. 

I have said it before in a different context and i will say it again here - i may not agree with Vic but i will fight for his right to say what he believes without being punished for it. We are all entitled to our opinions, and none of us have got a monopoly on the truth. in fact i think Vic made one big statement we can all agree upon - war is stupid. and only stupid people want to go around solving the world's problems thru violence. I just happen to differ with vic on what we do after some stupid person has started warring on us. I say we kick their ass and stop the warring. vic seems to take a more Ghandi like approach. All I can say is that if he truly lives that way, then he is a better man than me when it comes to being a pacifist.

Now, who wants to join me for shrimp for dinner tonight? We had 6-8 pounds worth that we bought for last weeks party and forgot to put out  thank goodness it was frozen  drinks on are on Admiral and Shrimp is on me!! so where is the merry?


----------



## googolplex (May 24, 2002)

I didn't want to censor anything, I just don't want the B&G to turn into another "Dear American Sports Fans" or "Repent for being a mac user". It just gets unpleasant and I think that the friendships shared between people on here get tarnished. I think that disscussion on this is good, but when it gets nasty, it isn't good.

Oh yeah, I love shrimp!!


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

I have a case of merry out back.  I'll bring it in.  

No shrimp for me, thanks, I'm herbivorous.

And BTW, I'm actually in agreement with vic as far as the whole fighting thing goes.  IMO, if someone attacks you, then you attack back, you're just beginning the whole violence cycle all over again.  Saying things like "But they started it!" sound petty and childish to me.  A true demonstration of strength is to be able to resist the temptation to counter attack, without losing one's own integrity.  Ever hear of Aikido?


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

Jeff, i guess we just experience it different. I normally come out of these discussions feeling like i know a lot more about the other person and having a closer relationship with them. In fact, take our relationship for example. We argued for weeks about mozilla  and it got pretty hairy for me at times with everybody ganging up on me. But almost everyone that participated in that discussion are people i feel closer to and better about now. I would condier you and kilowatt and vanguard online buddies now. I certainly like you more than when we started that. same with MDLarson and Bernie and plenty of others who have had disagreements with myself and others. the ones that back off and don't let us learn anything about them are the ones who quickly fade into the past and seem not to be a part of the site anymore. I think Vic has shown he is here to stay. and frankly, i really have been excited to see him type these long posts and open up. I didn't know his dad was from Romania, did you?


----------



## edX (May 24, 2002)

nkuvu - i agree with you on a personal level - up to a point. But when somebody shoots the guy next to me and then turns it on me, i don't think i want to just stand there and watch the bullet be delivered to its target. It's not the same as a schoolyard fight.

so we'll throw some shrimp on the barbie, put some out cold with cocktail sauce and if anybody is good with tempura, get in the kitchen now and sart preparing them. Bring in that case of merry and lets get Tolya's party rocking!!


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *nkuvu - i agree with you on a personal level - up to a point. But when somebody shoots the guy next to me and then turns it on me, i don't think i want to just stand there and watch the bullet be delivered to its target. It's not the same as a schoolyard fight.*


Exactly.  That's the part of "not compromising your integrity".  Aikido is a martial art in which the attacker's energy is used to disarm and/or disable him.  Not disable like breaking any bones, but disable like pinning him to the ground.  It's better explained at this website, which is a frame off of Aikido Online's home page.  Aikido is a lot more than just person to person combat, its principles can easily be extended to your whole life.  The whole gun pointing at you scenario is definitely hairy, but that doesn't mean that I'd just be idly standing by waiting to be shot.  I may not be able to do anything, but I would try.

Anyway, I could go on and on about Aikido for hours.  Don't let me hold up the party.  I'll go see what's taking the monkey so long (I sent him to get the merry while I continue the conversation).


----------



## googolplex (May 24, 2002)

Ed,
It might just be that I've had two really long days in a row and before that I had more long days, and I can't get into the argueing mood now even though under normal circumstances I would hold a very strom opinion on this issue. Anyways. Also the "American Sports Fans" thread I started before may have turned me off argueing on here a bit more since that really did turn nasty. Anyways debate away! 

P.S. Mozilla is still better!!! (kidding) .

P.P.S.  I actually did know he was from Romainia... I think he told me on IRC, while disscussing being a Canadian or something. I really forget .


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2002)

> Ever hear of Aikido?




Yes, I have, one of my best friends is actively studying aikido.  If I am not mistaken with aikido is designed to send your attacker to the ground, or disable him/her.  This gives you time to get away. The way I see it, this is exactly what we are trying to do in Afganistan, disable our attacker.



BTW, I don't like shrimp


EDIT: Your last message wasn't up when I hit post reply nkuvu


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

My sensei described it this way (paraphrased since I didn't write it down):  "If you are really angry at a piece of cork floating in water, you might try to hit it.  But the cork just moves with your attack and takes no damage.  So you try harder.  The cork moves more, defeating your purpose.  How long will you continue to attack the cork?  Either you will exhaust yourself, and be unable to attack the cork more, or just get the idea that you're not getting anywhere.  Either way, the cork will still be unharmed."  The act of defending yourself in Aikido takes very little energy on the defender's part, so you can keep it going for a long time.

Oh, yeah, I said I was gonna shut up about this...


----------



## nkuvu (May 24, 2002)

*vic* I have a question for you.  (Bold so you see it  )

You said that you disagree with Ed's statement that we have to be able to celebrate our diversity in order to attain peace.  Then you mentioned the concept of biblical paradise.

How do you envision humanity getting there?

I'm not trying to attack you, or get you upset in any way.  I'm truly curious as to your beliefs.  Take your time answering, we're not going anywhere.


----------



## macguy17 (May 24, 2002)

Hey satanic, if drinks are on you today, then they're on me tomorrow! I aced my math final!!!!! 

hmmm... Aikido eh? They have a class going whne i'm doing Naginata


----------



## symphonix (May 25, 2002)

I'm with Googol on this one. I really don't feel like arguing with anyone today, about anything. That doesn't mean standing on the sidelines, it just means I'm not going to buy into a moral discussion with people who I know to be inherently good. I have spent too much real-life time lately being the mediator on one argument or another, and am tired of watching people I love hurt each-other.

So, I'm shouting Vic a drink. I completely agree with him on one point, that if you've seen paradise, the disagreements between so-called "civilised" people look pretty stupid. But to start arguing amongst ourselves about why people argue amongst themselves makes us look like the grand-high-coucil of idiocy.

So, drink up, and lighten up!


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

Naginata looks cool.  I hadn't heard of it before this.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

macguy - the naginata looks cool. i am familiar with the weapon but did not know its name or that the styles for using it are taught in the US. It looks like a great thing to be learning. I have never had the discipline to devote myself to any martial art but have had basic instructions in several of them. I know enough to keep from getting beat up if i see an attack coming, but not much more. MY respect goes to all of you who study such disciplines.

ok, so maybe i am the grand pobah of idiocy today. But lets continue to use the past as an example and relate it to today's topics. First, Jeff, i think all some of us really wanted was for you to admit what you finally did in the sports thread thing - that it was really those particular fans that were boorish and not all american sports fans. You simply made the wrong choice of words to start with. I never at any point thought really bad of you because i already figured i knew you well enough to know that you didn't really think all americans were such assholes. 

Now in today's debate with Vic, all i've been after is for him to admit that Americans are not nazis. We might be patriotic, but that doesn't make us nazis. Like you before, he let himself get mixed up in all the tangential issues rather than addressing the core subject. And frankly, he has now put himself in a position where he really owes us more of an explanation for how he does feel about diversity as well as why he gets patriotism and nazism mixed up. But really all he ever needed to do to avoid this was apologise for calling americans nazis for wanting to show support for their men and women who put their lives on the line for those of us at home.

also, in another issue of past and present - i can appreciate being tired and not wanting to get involved in big discussions. I just spent most of a month being like that because of my yard work. i have pretty much been gone from the site because of it. and what was the major topic of conversation going on in Herve's - "where is everybody?". nobody talked about anything. Well, today people have been here. and people are talking and there isn't 3 pages of "somebody post" and "this is post number 5, only 995 more to go till i get a congrats thread" 
so obviously i am not tired today. please humor me because i have missed these kinds of discussions. 

and what has always been the wonderful thing about this bar - that 3, 4 or more conversations can all be going on at once. no need to get involved in everyone if you don't want to. In fact i think it is really cool when 2 or 3 people are discussing one thing, 2 or 3 are discussing another, somebody else is starting a new topic, etc. It really starts to feel like a real world party then.  

so if you don't want to argue or mediate or even read our stuff, then don't. We won't love you any less if you just let us wrangle this out on our own. 

so why are you guys so tired anyway?


----------



## macguy17 (May 25, 2002)

Math Finals do that to you Ed. 
Not to mention the History ones on Tuesday (shudder.... 5 essays and questions covering the whole year) were going to Tahoe in the morning.


----------



## macguy17 (May 25, 2002)

Lets see...
http://www.naginata.org/usnf/officers.html
The first name on the list is my Sensei.
The second name, Kurt Schmucker, is director, macintosh products of Connectix.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

oh yes, finals can make walking dead out of the best of souls. i know that all too well. and getting ready for a trip to tahoe can be stressful on top of that. but once you are there, i hope you get a chance to relax and get rested, or at least come back home a good kind of tired 

And hey, i gotta say that the weather here on the coast has just been great all week. we finally got a little late afternoon fog today to cool things down a bit. but i have had to water plants nearly everyday and they are really growing fast with all the sun. Here's hoping the weather is nice up on the lake and you don't sweat to death. 

so what are you going to do there? go fishing? water skiing? just hang out?


----------



## macguy17 (May 25, 2002)

Mostly rest... Seems another bout of colds is going around and....


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

well, have a good rest. i am going back out into the yard and plant the 86 plants i bought today

Rite aid was selling 6 packs of bedding plants for 2 for $3 and i got a little carried away. but we are going to have lots of pretty flowers this summer 

my original goal was to buy a couple of six packs to help fill the big dead spot i killed in the lawn while i was working, but then they had the sale and it was obviously a fresh shipment of plants, and .... well, we all have our things we get carried away with 

btw - would anybody like to see some pics of last weeks party? warning - the people in them may be nazis


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

Party pics are always a good thing to show off.  Let's see 'em.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

ok, you asked for them 

keep in mind this was a non alcohol mid afternoon party. and it was still fun.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

i think we had about 70 - 80 people show up. all the food was on the tables under the canopy.


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

lots of family - my old lady has lots of cousins in the bay area


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

party by the pond - i did get lots of compliments on the yard that day


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

last one of the party that was our excuse for doing all the yardwork when we did. and now i get to enjoy a beautiful backyard in tranquility all by myself most days. Even the GF has taken to coming out and sitting with me when she is home


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

The yard looks great, Ed.  Now you just have to shoo off those people.    What are the shields on the trellis thingy?  Coats-of-arms for the family?  For the school?  For the fish? 

(Still working on the B&G aquarium, btw)


Where did that merry go...?


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

ahh, the shields. We had them made for us at the Ohio Renassaince festival several years ago. we used to hang them on the canopy that is covering the food when we went to pagan festivals. since then they have set in the garage. I decided it was time to proudly display them. the unicorn is hers and the dragon is mine. I can be the fire breathing type after all


----------



## ksv (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *btw - would anybody like to see some pics of last weeks party? warning - the people in them may be nazis  *



Over-patriotic imperialists, at least 

It's my birthday today. Non-alcoholic drinks are on me


----------



## voice- (May 25, 2002)

Happy birthday Kjetil!!!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

Happy bday kjetil 

Ed, I like the wooden gate sort-of contraption, are you planning on putting some sort of flower or plan deco on it (my grandfather has one in greece, metalic though, and he has grape vines growning on it, it looks REALLY nice   maybe I will bring some photos when I come back from greece.

OK 2 general questions:
1 what do you think of the panasonic eMate (or whatever its called) which is a compact MP3 player, digital camera and possibly digital video camera.  It looks REALLY small, do you think its worth buying?  It uses SD cards, so it seems like it might not take high rez photos

2) what Netscape sort of browser do most of you use? I need to start testing my web site blueprint out 


Finally this is the newest venture teh admiral is in --> localization  --- I am currently localizing a dictionary application (to greek) that works on palms and pocketpcs cool eh ? 


Ed I dont like shrimp  --- any steak available ? 


Admiral


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

Happy Bday ksv!!!  now sing Happy Birthday to yourself and then imagine me finishing off (in a baritone) with "and many moooore!" 

I think a nice flavored coffee would be a good way to start this day (and every other day for that matter)

Tolya - yes, there are already plants growing at the bases of the trellis archway. there are morning glories, moonflowers and scarlet climbers that are attempting to come up from seeds. They aren't doing remarkably well. so i went and bought a pair of bouganvillas - one purple and one red. the red one is on the side of the purple shield and the purple one is on the red shield side. But they are not exactly grwing quickly either. Eventually something will work there. Maybe i will try grapes if the current plants don't work. This is northern calif after all. there are lots of wineries.

and sure there is steak, you just have to order it and pay for it like always. the shrimp was free - a sort of happy hour/special occasion treat!! It sure was tasty.


----------



## vic (May 25, 2002)

Happy belated bday ksv.


----------



## voice- (May 25, 2002)

No, Vic, it's kvs, I'm pretty sure of it...


----------



## vic (May 25, 2002)

check again


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

vic is 100% right this time!! (not to be taken out of context )


----------



## ksv (May 25, 2002)

I think it was a joke, Ed Spiruiell


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

Well, EXCUUUUSE MEEEE!!! (said like Steve Martin used to say it )


----------



## googolplex (May 25, 2002)

Well I'm finally going to get to see Spiderman tonight. Then I will still have to see Star Wars. I've gotten really behind on seeing movies since my last few weekends have  been very very busy!


----------



## ksv (May 25, 2002)

So, a flavored coffee, Ed? Coming right up 
What _is_ actually a flavored coffee? Like, mocca coffe, etc?


----------



## ksv (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Well I'm finally going to get to see Spiderman tonight. Then I will still have to see Star Wars. I've gotten really behind on seeing movies since my last few weekends have  been very very busy! *



What? You're going to see... uh... Spiderman? _Before_ Star Wars?

 



I went to see it on Thursday. A lot was happening that night, actually. There was a lot of activity in the middle town because a princess was marrying there the day after, and about fourty meters behind me, on the way home back from the cinema, a guy on a scooter crashed with a car. He wasn't noticable injuried, but shocked of course, and got help at once from people near the accident. An ambulance was there in about two minutes.
I wonder how this situation would've developed if it was in the US? How much would the medical bill be on?...

The new Star Wars movie was incredibly cool, btw. But you must have seen, and you must know exactly the story of the three original movies to understand the story of Episode II. Not having seen the original movies is the reason for people thinking it's just a cheap love story covered by a action-filled science fiction-plot.
Unlike the last movie, Episode I, it wasn't a ultra-commercialized and americanized special effects-orgie for children. It was dark. It had a valid _story_. And best of all, Jar-Jar Binks is only in two or three scenes, and makes the biggest blunder ever. Look forward to see that movie


----------



## vic (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *vic is 100% right this time!! (not to be taken out of context ) *



So right to you means "believes what i believe" ?

(i'm comenting on the "not to be taken out of context" thing, i know you are only joking, but i feel prety anal now.)


----------



## voice- (May 25, 2002)

Take it easy, I was kidding. I've been corrected on that one so many times, I scratched it into my palm(of my hand, no scratching electronics here)


----------



## dricci (May 25, 2002)

Why would anybody want to see Star Wars?  

*ducks*


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

LOL  I don't know, why would they?


----------



## ksv (May 25, 2002)

What's going on here?


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

I am back 
if you guys are ever in boston, dont miss out on coming to the Arboretum   Its 260 acres (approx) of woods, paths and green.  I was there for an hour or so walking around under the sun and trees.  I feel great!


----------



## edX (May 25, 2002)

voice - you've been wrong about spelling ksv so many times that it is believable to me that it wasn't a joke 

vic - in this case you had documented evidence to back you up.  of course if you had accussed ksv of being a nazi for being from the last soviet state, then that would be another matter 

ksv - yea, mocca coffee, cinnamon coffee, hazelnut coffee (my favorite), etc is the idea of flavored coffee. i figured i would be adventurous and let you pick since it was your bday (ok, it's not much of a present but my resources for giving are pretty limited here )


----------



## nkuvu (May 25, 2002)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Oops, sorry, that just kinda slipped out.


----------



## symphonix (May 25, 2002)

KSV - _An ambulance was there in about two minutes. 
I wonder how this situation would've developed if it was in the US?_
My guess is: ambulance in 2 minutes, lawyers in 30 seconds. 

I guess I can't talk, since I'm in Australia, where our ambulances are notorious for being slow to respond, and our lawyers seem to be getting more slimy every year.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

Hmmm the wheebola seems to be here... ok lets quarantine the area that nkuvu is in.  Dr Admiral needs to administer the antiwheebola syrums  -- I hope you arent afraid of multiple needles 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 25, 2002)

well.... just got back from a baseball game in Pittsburgh.... i'm glad to say that the St. Louis Cardinals (my fav. team) WHOOPED the Pirates 

ed... looks like you had a wonderful time at your party... still have any shrimp left over? 

i have finals all next week... wish me luck since i haven't studied for ANY of them...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

Ya know, Bling, there is still time to study before next week starts...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 25, 2002)

Hey guys, what grade are you in ? 
also when are you guys done with classes for this year ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 25, 2002)

I'm leaving 9th this year (I think BlingBling is too), and school ends on the 5th... I think...


----------



## ksv (May 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *vic - in this case you had documented evidence to back you up.  of course if you had accussed ksv of being a nazi for being from the last soviet state, then that would be another matter *



That Norway is the last soviet state was something Bjørn Rosengren, a swedish minister said when the negotiations about a fusion of Norway's and Sweden's largest tele-companies were about to become a disaster. That fusion never took place, either  



> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ksv - yea, mocca coffee, cinnamon coffee, hazelnut coffee (my favorite), etc is the idea of flavored coffee. i figured i would be adventurous and let you pick since it was your bday (ok, it's not much of a present but my resources for giving are pretty limited here ) *



Hehe 
That sounds new to me. Ever tried to mix hazelnut coffee and mocca coffee? Let's try that...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 26, 2002)

Has anyone ever had Mocha Milk? Its pretty good (Ovaltine, Mil, Coffee Syrup)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *I'm leaving 9th this year (I think BlingBling is too), and school ends on the 5th... I think... *



yep... i'm ending 9th grade this year....

but school ends for me on the 30th! 

really it ends on the 31st, but since I don't have any finals on Friday, I don't have to come to school... YIPPIE YAY!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 27, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1355003346#DESC

check THAT out if you have a Orange iMac... or ANY iMac! 

i think it's cool...


----------



## Valrus (May 27, 2002)

Yum, mocha. I can't stand actual coffee, but I'm crazy about anything with coffee flavor in it. Coffee ice cream, mocha hot chocolate, coffee cake... wait a minute.

-the valrus


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

> Yum, mocha. I can't stand actual coffee, but I'm crazy about anything with coffee flavor in it. Coffee ice cream, mocha hot chocolate, coffee cake... wait a minute.
> 
> -the valrus



yeah, me too


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

i like chocolate milk


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Yeah, it's good. Some better than others, though.  Ovaltine is crap.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

> i like chocolate milk



who doesn't?  The best kind is Hood chocolate milk, but the only place in my area that has it is Au bon pain, strange...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 27, 2002)

The best coffee out there is espresso!  (for winter)  The second best (all year long, especially summer and spring though) is Frappe! 

Hmm.... maybe I should make an addition to the B&G, a coffee corner


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Sounds good.. how about a free version of Starbucks?  I love their coffee and other drinks but goddamn it's expensive


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

Ahh, my internet addiction is sated once again.

I tried to connect yesterday, only to get "Authentication Failed".  My username and password hadn't changed, but I re-entered them again anyway.  Same thing.  So I called the tech support, and they said (this is a direct quote) "Uhh, I don't know, I'll, uhh have to forward this to the, uh, administrator.  You should be hearing from us within the hour."  OK, so I wait for two hours, nothing.  Still can't connect.  I call them back, get a different tech who sounds like he _might_ know what he's doing.  He says there's nothing in the system about my earlier call.  Grr.  He'll look into it himself and call me back.  Half an hour later he calls back and says that I'm over my usage quota, so the account has been locked.  Which bites, since I p_have no usage quota_.  There's nothing he can do, so I'm stuck offline.

The pain!  The horror!  The isolation!

I couldn't stand it anymore today, so I connected to Earthlink because it has a 30-day free thingy.  So could someone relate their experiences, good or bad, with Earthlink?


And while I'm here... Tismey, could I have a Belgian sort of beer, please?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Nkuvu: EARTHLINK KICKS. Especially their DSL, but their dialup is AMAZING as well. I suggest them 1000%... the only problem we had was with ordering our dsl, since our address changed during the order shipment period (and our new address was a phone line not served by Verizon, which is the dominant phone network in New York), which made things a bit more difficult, but it was straightened out finally, and I can't say I've ever had any sort of problems with them at all. Also, I just love the name and love the fact that I'm paying a company that Apple has owns a rather large portion of


----------



## JohnnyV (May 27, 2002)

Earthlink DSL and cable are the greatest. Incredible speeds and reliability


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

how i love 500 kbps average bandwidth


----------



## xaqintosh (May 27, 2002)

I can't go back... I won't!


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I can't go back... I won't! *


Uhh, what?  Can't go back to Earthlink?  Back to another ISP?  Back to a Belgian sort of beer?


----------



## macguy17 (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1355003346#DESC
> 
> check THAT out if you have a Orange iMac... or ANY iMac!
> ...



Hey, I have one of the blue ones. It's pretty cool 

Hey, I'm back from Tahoe. Very, very,very boring....


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 27, 2002)

if I spent more time at home I would get DSL as well, but I spend most of my time at the university, my office, which has T1 (and I have 4 computers each on T1 at my disposal lol) -- when my shift ends, I stay a "little" longer to chat with the night crew  ---

I had the authentication errors as well today, different company.  I get those usually when (1) their service is busy (I think) and usually when I log on when I usually dont (i.e this morning, usually I dont log on from my home)

weird


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 27, 2002)

Just ot make sure everyone's clear -- my problems with authentication had nothing to do with Earthlink.  My problems were with another no-name ISP.

But Earthlink does seem to be kickin', I've been able to connect faster and at higher speeds than any other ISP I've tried so far.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 27, 2002)

my probs are with a no-name company too


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 27, 2002)

a new thread needs to be started entitled "Admiral's coffee cafe" or Admiral's coffee corner


----------



## xoot (May 27, 2002)

Hey guys! Just had an exciting memorial day weekend (with no iBook, but you  get what you get ). 

Back to posting.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 27, 2002)

Welcome back, xoot!


----------



## symphonix (May 27, 2002)

A whole weekend without your iBook? Great Googly-Moogly, how did you survive? And when are they publishing your story of heroism and survival against the odds in Readers Digest?  

I don't even have dial-up now, since I spend very little time at home these days and can't be bothered paying for something I'm not going to use, especially when I can plug in anywhere at the University and get 100k of a daytime and 200k at night. (And I have an all-hours access card!)


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

What about me? Stuck up in Tahoe with no iMac nor 8500.


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

so xoot - what was so exciting about your weekend? 

(note - your post announcing you had a great weekend was pretty much a useless, meaningless post. you could easily have told us more about it without being asked )

ksv - thanks for the coffee. never tried mixing mocha and hazelnet. Cinnamon and hazelnet is very good though. 

I can relate to all of you who don't like coffee but like coffee flavored stuff. I used to be the same way. Then when i eventually learned to like coffee, i stopped liking coffee flavored things. Big hint - try making your coffee with lots of sugar and cream to start - it will taste more like those sweet coffee flavored items. 

oh, and thanks everyone for the feedback on the party pics. It was fun, but it really is nice now that i have shooed all those people away. I even got a little carried away with planting more plants this weekend. I counted having put 125 plants in the ground plus doing some weeding. I have one more plant i am still trying to decide where to place. I don't even know what kind it is. i just liked it when i saw it for 99 cents


----------



## tismey (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Well, EXCUUUUSE MEEEE!!! (said like Steve Martin used to say it ) *



The way Steve Martin used to say it was more like "Well, EXCUUUUUUUUSE MEEE!!", I think you'll find Ed.

Crikey, away for a weekend and the B&G suddenly gets busy. Hope you managed to keep yourselves lubricated... Shame I wasn't here for the shrimp though, as my tempura is legendary.

Drinks are on me, as I think I'm in love...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

Hey hey, Tismey! *toasts glass* who's the lucky lady?


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Who said it's a lady, Bluefusion?  It could easily be a nifty new computer system...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

Thanks tismey 
I will have my standard morning frappe coffee 
Hmm... love eh??? love hurts....look at me! Iam bruised all over....I would be less bruised if I had a klingon mating ritual 


Hey guys how will I fill the void left by re-runs this summer ????
no more original stuff to look forward to!...until the fall  --- aaahhh I think I will spend time with my books


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

Check out my sig to see what I got...

(snickers and slight chuckles)

HEY! it may not be the best, but when i get a paycheck, it'll be a screaming g4!  plus, considering that i got it for free, it was pretty much a hands down YES when I got asked "so do you want it?"


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

So what's with the ??? MB part?  Hard drive space?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

lol


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *So what's with the ??? MB part?  Hard drive space? *


yea... haven't had time to completely look at it...

i'm upgrading it for $200 (or $300) to a 400 Mhz G4 (or 500 MHz G4)... not bad considering I get everything else for free...

and of course i'll max the ram out on that speed deamon... 1 GB (1024 MB)


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

Are you gonna get OS X on it?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

yep... i gotta buy one of those sonnet os x upgrade thingies, so it's no problem!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

dude that mac is insanely old


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

also... just got home.. plugged it all in... turned on the monitor... turned on the mac... heard the sound... BAM! the screen is GREEN!

like there is no red or blue

the screen is GREEN!

it worked PERFECT at work... it's a 15 inch Apple Performa Plus display

uhh... anyway i can fix this?!

lol...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *dude that mac is insanely old *


but if you wanted a mac so bad and they just handed it to you, would ya take it?!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

you know, the green-ness happened to my old computer (performa 6300cd) and I could never fix it (probably cuz I was only like 8, then I got a 350 iMac and stopped using the performa)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

ahh... i think when we were taking it to my house it hit the car and blew something...


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

I had a PC monitor do the same thing -- apparently one of the control rings on the tube broke loose.  So for mine, if I smacked it hard it'd go back to normal.  For a while.

I eventually ditched it, since the repair bill would have been higher than the cost of a new monitor.  This may not be the case for you, the place I went to (which I trust) said that they don't do monitor work and it'd have to be sent to Seattle (~90 miles away at the time).  The shipping charges to Seattle for a monitor are not cheap.

By the way.  If you get it into your head to work on it yourself. *Do not do so unless you know what you are doing!*  The tube works like a huge capacitor and can give you a very nasty shock.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

is there some sorta adapter so i can use my Dell monitor with the 7200? it's kinda weird that the older macs use these weird plugs (well, they're weird for me)


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

hey... congrats on the erm... new? old? computer BB. 
It wasn;t very fun in Tahoe... Nothing to do. Spent more time watching TV there than I probably have in the last 6 months


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

so macguy... you also have an upgraded mac.... how's it run and what OS are you using?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

i'm in envy of my new mac! 

click here!


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

Beautiful BlingBling 

I was looking around eBay for a used 8600 or 9600 to use as a server, but those things are too expensive! Boo for Mac's holding their value well  They go for like 100-300 still. Oh well, I think I convinced my mom to give me one of her old PC's from her office and buy a new one for there 

1 more day of school... then 3 days of finals... can't handle it anymore...


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

It runs all right... It's an 8500 running OS 9.1, with 492 MB RAM. It runs pretty good, but... can't compare to my iMac 
Anyway, I use my iMac and 8500 about the same, using the 8500 for Photoshop AIM seti@home etc. and my iMac for web/games. Mostly it comes down to 8500:9 iMac:X


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

ahh finals $UCK!

i totally messed up my civics one... my french one was easy... 20 questions... i got 18 right... well, at least for part 1... 

macman... i'm gonna try to max it out to the 780 that'll be supported with the upgrade card...

and which should i get... G3 (cheaper... still 400 MHz) or G4 (expensive... but 400 Mhz!)?!?!


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Awww... man.

Blue got a congrats thread. Time for me to get one


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

> also... just got home.. plugged it all in... turned on the monitor... turned on the mac... heard the sound... BAM! the screen is GREEN!
> 
> like there is no red or blue
> 
> the screen is GREEN!




This is a problem that Apple (Samsung?) had with a large batch of the Performa monitors. Mine (6300CD) had/has the same problem, Apple used to fix them for free, if you are the original owner. The problem is nothing you can fix, the whole tube has to be replaced, so your best bet is a new  monitor or an adapter for your dell (yes there are adapters, my friend has one he doesn't use). I had mine fixed twice, and after the second time it went back to the way it was after the repair warranty expired. I would go with the G3 upgrade, because with the bus speed on that mac you probably wouldn't notice much of a difference in speed compared to the G4  


BTW, I overclocked my Performa 6400 today!! I was 100% successful and it is solid as a rock! From 200 -> 220


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

I have a friend with the same problem.

She used to hit her monitor for temporary periods of color.


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

Like half the monitors at my school do that 
It's a real eye killer to see them flashing colors...


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Seizures, anyone?

Nobody actually filed a complaint about seizures caused by the monitor. I wonder why.


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 28, 2002)

pokemon? mac's? in leque together?!!!!!!!?/?


----------



## ksuther (May 28, 2002)

The day Apple makes computers like those Polymorphs or whatever that stupid Pokemon that is that killed those poor Japanese kids was called, I quit using Macs


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Pokemon sux. Why don't they start making mac trading cards?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

I forgot to say bling, if you plan on using OS X with that you will want to put a better video card in it, otherwise aqua will run like a slug


----------



## nkuvu (May 28, 2002)

Someone want to elaborate on the Pokemon reference for those of us that don't happen to watch it?  WTH? (what the heck?)  A Pokemon killed some kids??  Did it go berserk or something?  Sounds like something out of a bad anime...


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Well, some kids were watching a TV show (Pokemon), when one frame of the show was red. Completely red.

It triggered a subliminal reaction and the kids died from seizures.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

> I have a friend with the same problem.
> 
> She used to hit her monitor for temporary periods of color.



I had exactly the same problem, and exactly the same solution. I kept a large book on top of the monitor and every 15 minutes I'd whack it to keep it colored (it was out of whack)


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Hmmm... how about the Auto-Whacker? Every 30 secs it would whack.

* Time configurable


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

You guys were companing about an 8500 with OS 9.1 ?!?!?!?!  U should give you guys my Perfoma 635CD hehehe  --- its an excelent word processor and basic internet navigator 

Xoot, no cograts thread for you until you reach 2000 meaninful posts 

well 2 milestones completed today 
1) My localization project (I am localizing a dictionary shell which runs on PalmOS, PocketPC and EPOC) finished stage 1 (translations done, need to triplecheck spelling and grammar, and reword to make more sence when using computer terminology)

2) English blueprint for my site completelly done. Now translations into french, italian, german, russian, greek and spanish need to follow.  Cover page needs to be made, and WML translations need to be made as well.  I am thinking of adding some more mobile oriented content in the next update. Also music mix needs to be made.

man I feel great 


Admiral


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

Admiral, you have too much to do, how do you manage it and still maintain the largest post count?!?!?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I forgot to say bling, if you plan on using OS X with that you will want to put a better video card in it, otherwise aqua will run like a slug *



there are 3 VRAM slots... would that be Video Ram?!

anyways, i got my monitor to work... seems i just didn't have it plugged in far enough! 

i now have OS 8.1 running BEAUTIFULLY! can someone tell me how to network these so i can use the net on the mac?

ALSO... what video card would work in this mac? (7200/75)

Edit: i found a video card...  but now i gotta decide whether to get a better video card or add USB/FireWire support to my Mac... it only has 3 slots!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

yes, VRAM is video ram, max that out 
 Only three slots? Thats plenty: 1 for vid card, one for G3/G4 upgrade card, one for USB/Firewire card 

Do you have broadband or dial up?

If you plan to use OS X, you may also need a bigger hard drive (I think OS X requires 1 gig)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *yes, VRAM is video ram, max that out
> Only three slots? Thats plenty: 1 for vid card, one for G3/G4 upgrade card, one for USB/Firewire card
> 
> ...


apple-history.com says the max is 4 MB of VRAM

what i wanted to do was this:

port 1 - g4 upgrade card
port 2 - usb/firewire card
port 3 - ATA100 hard drive card

the reason i was going to get the hard drive card because i am not 100% sure what type of hard drive the 7200 uses. it does not say SCSI or ATA... therefore i'm confused big time!

if you can help please do!

edit: i was already planning on a bigger hard drive... i was thinking 60 GB... but when i look at the connector for this hard drive in my mac, it's got more pins that the one that i use in my dell...

UNLESS... can i boot OS X off of a FireWire drive? If so, I'll go that way...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac/stats/powermac_7200_75.html

Thats should provide more info then apple-history.com. To determine the hard drive type, single click your hard drive and hit command-I or Edit -> Get Info. It should be there somewhere. You can boot off of an external firewire drive, but I don't know if it would work with a third party firewire card, and the performance would be questionable. I don't know if you are planning to use this as a daily machine, I don't know what kind of performance you will get (it won't be as good as your dell).


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

Who's complaining about an 8500? I love that lil ol machine. It was truly my first Mac that was really mine *sniff*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

AHHHHHHH!!!! SCSI!!!!!
those drives are EXPENSIVE!!

i was planning on using this for some video creation... i already knew it wouldn't be as good as my dell, but a starter machine at least...

also, the price for a 1 MB VRAM chip is $60... $180 total

hmm... what to do... what to do...


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

*as Casey sits at the bar perplexed by his next move, the voice of reason begins to chant - SAVE YOUR MONEY, SAVE YOUR MONEY, BUY AN IMAC, BUY AN  IMAC  

Casey wonders - wtf?*

BB - what ever happened to the imac you were on the verge of ordering before? i could swear your dad even gave you permission to go ahead. at any rate, don't waste any more than $100 on that old thing. it is good at what it is good at and not much more. there are reasons you got it for free. it is not worth putting money into. it will only be more frustration than pleasure unless you simply let it run at the capacity it was originally intended for.  

If you were an adult with plenty of money to hoppy around with this dinasaur i wouldn't say a word. but you are on too tight a budget (from what you share) to be wasting money on this when an imac isn't that far out of your reach. You could practically buy an old imac with 400+mhz for what it will cost you to get that thing to work right with today's stuff.  think about this bud, think hard.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

Once again, I agree with Ed, but I was gonna let bling figure this out for himself


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

post deleted.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2002)

ummm....macguy I think you have too much free time on your hands.....


----------



## macguy17 (May 28, 2002)

I guess so... Well, no homework this week soooo...


----------



## edX (May 29, 2002)

yea, except his name is Casey, not Corey 

you could even added an "or {pic of old style imac}"

so BB, do you get the picture now? 

Tismey - get going with that tempura - there is still almost 6 pounds left. I had more with cocktail sauce for dinner tonight. Now if only you could teach me how to make the killer tempura, i would be in heaven. (and the yummi sauce for dipping in!!)


----------



## macguy17 (May 29, 2002)

oops, your right. Sorry, I've been reading The Wonderland Gambit 
I'll fix it soon.


----------



## tismey (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Who said it's a lady, Bluefusion?  It could easily be a nifty new computer system...   *



Actually, I'll check that next time I see her...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Admiral, you have too much to do, how do you manage it and still maintain the largest post count?!?!? *



xaq...xaq...xaq!!! have you learned nothing from my wise teachings ?!?!?!  Go to Ed for a spanking   (the one with teh vine whip...yeah the one that hurts ) ... its not about post counts  --- I just take time here and there to come on into osx.com, see what mes amis have posted and reply   simple 



Admiral


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

LLOLLLLL I FOUND THIS ON ONE OF WDW_'S WEB  PAGES

DOWNLOAD IT NOW!!! ITS HILARIOUS!!!!!

http://homepage.mac.com/our_dig/.cv/our_dig/Public/digweb2.mov-binhex.hqx


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Wow. I come back to the B&G and I miss like 70 posts. Geez. Well gang, here I am. Uh, we had most of our finals... English went pretty well, Spanish not so well, I took my math test and got the FIRST 100 I've ever gotten on a math test!!!! 

And now we just have Physics finals and a math final... I can't stand my Physics teacher, he annoys the hell out of me. We won't have him next year though, which is nice  Does this sound a BIT odd? : He comes up to me randomly one day and says that I owe him a "chapter challenge" (we do one about once a month). So I said, I thought I handed it in (since I had handed in the last one, no problem).. of course, he says I didn't, so I say, "OK, fair enough. What's the assignment?" (now, just to let you guys know, I've been out of school a LOT this year so I don't know a lot of the stuff I owe.. and teachers are not exactly forthcoming with this information). So he says, "Ask someone who was in your group," and I'm like, OK, fine. So I go downstairs, ask some people, and of course they don't know WHAT i'm talking about since there's a chapter challenge every month and no one knows which one I owe. So I go upstairs and he's not there, of course. So I leave for the day.

I come back today, and he says, "D.M, you owe me a chapter challenge!" and I practically screamed at him, "WHAT IS IT?" and he looks quietly at me (he's one of those really slow-moving old people) and says, very calmly, "Someone in your group will know." So I say, NO! No one in my group has a CLUE what you're talking about.. can you tell me what the assignment is? And he just shrugs and says, have it in by Friday.

So... a) what is wrong with this guy, and b) what do you think I should actually do?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> **as Casey sits at the bar perplexed by his next move, the voice of reason begins to chant - SAVE YOUR MONEY, SAVE YOUR MONEY, BUY AN IMAC, BUY AN  IMAC
> 
> Casey wonders - wtf?*
> ...


i personally think my dad has a split personality... when he's on the phone, he agrees with me and then lets me do everything i want... when he gets home, it's a whole nother story! (he works in Illinois while we live in Ohio... it ***** until we get our house sold so he's away from Monday-Friday and only home on the weekends) i had to wait for him to come home for all the Apple Loan info...

then... when my mom starts complaining about "oh he's got too many computers!" when I really only have 1 (she didn't even want me to get the one i have)

i know ed, i know..... save money... save money... save money..

umm... that is a tried and tested method that doesn't work for me!  i'm an impulse buyer! i buy things when I see them! it's a bad habit, but it's something i just haven't gotten the grasp of yet! LOL!

I try to save at leat $250 a month for a while, but you know me, I REALLY want a MAC BADLY! after about 4 months, i'll have a bit more than $1000 and maybe I can still buy one of the old style imacs from the Apple Store

ahh... my life is so complicated you don't even wanna go farther than the outside lining... 

i could just write and write and write for ages....


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *So... a) what is wrong with this guy, and b) what do you think I should actually do?  *



a) he's whacko! go talk to the principal-type-person of the school
b) smack him until he says the assignment



personally, i'd snap on him and go bezerk!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

> xaq...xaq...xaq!!! have you learned nothing from my wise teachings ?!?!?!  Go to Ed for a spanking  (the one with teh vine whip...yeah the one that hurts ) ... its not about post counts  --- I just take time here and there to come on into osx.com, see what mes amis have posted and reply  simple
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral



yeah, sorry, I was more referring to all the stuff you have to do and the fact that you still post so much, not the fact that your post count is so high and I wish mine was (although I actually dont)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 29, 2002)

I tell people, whereever there is a will, there is a way (and thus time)....but my friends think that I am BSing them


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

ok


----------



## ksv (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> i personally think my dad has a split personality... when he's on the phone, he agrees with me and then lets me do everything i want... when he gets home, it's a whole nother story! (he works in Illinois while we live in Ohio... it ***** until we get our house sold so he's away from Monday-Friday and only home on the weekends) i had to wait for him to come home for all the Apple Loan info...
> 
> ...



Seriously, don't waste money on that computer.

1) 512 MB RAM (max) for the 7200 costs $190. This RAM is has a seek time over 6 times slower than on new Macs.
2) A 400 MHz G3 card costs $250.
3) The SCSI bus on the 7200 is incredibly slow (max data rate of 5 MB/sec), and expect having to pay around $250, maybe more, for a 36 GB drive. 
4) FireWire/USB combo card $80.
5) The 7200 bus is too slow to handle a G4.
6) You can't run OS X on it. Even with helper utilities, the minimum is a PowerSurge computer (model range 7300-9600)
7) A used PowerMac G4 is cheaper than upgrading this one.
8) $770. You're going to pay that for a 400 MHz G3 system with a bus speed 12 times slower than on new PCs? Get a G4 on ebay, and use the 7200 as a server or something


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

this is the first time i've considered making a custom pc over getting a mac... 

please somebody slap me


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

:slap: Blingbling :slap:


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *:slap: Blingbling :slap: *


Oh, xaq, you got to it before I could.  I was gonna use the monkey..


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

don't worry, you can do it next time!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

****SLAP*****

Come on, guys, you have to ::slap:: say something ::slap:: before you can ::slap:: slap BlingBling. I say, if you want a ::slap:: custom PC, go for it ::slap:: because it's at least better than a ::slap:: Dell. But I agree that you shouldn't bother trying to upgrade the 7200. Use it for what it was intended for, buy a new Mac later. That's life.


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Upgrade? 7200? You gotta be kidding!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

Go on ebay and buy a CRT iMac, they're cheap!


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 29, 2002)

or save  up money and buy a tower they last a very very long time (especialy duals)


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

too expensive!!


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *save  up money*



Did you get that?


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

_*yes*_, but they are _still_ too expensive and it would take someone like me way too long to get one. I realize that he could save, but it would take a long time and I, personally, am not very patient.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> 
> a) he's whacko! go talk to the principal-type-person of the school
> ...



LOL, the sad thing is that he's the oldest teacher at the school (both in age and in time spent there).. he's been there longer than any principal or director of the school  kind of sad, really... i'm just happy to get rid of him next year.

xaq, i know what ya mean... i have practically no money at all besides allowance (I've yet to find a practical source of income)... so I have the same problem. Fortunately, my parents did buy me this iMac, but they've made it clear that that's not something I can expect very frequently at all... like probably never again


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Go on ebay and buy a CRT iMac, they're cheap! *



but auctions are unstable and can still go pretty high...

i'd like to get a tower but they are even more expensive... and like xaq... i am very impatient also...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

also... STOP SLAPPING ME! I GET THE POINT!!!!

lol 



edit: Post 1250! woo hoo! not that it matters, but i just noticed it


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

No :slap: talking :slap: about :slap: posts! :slap:


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

*Ed slaps BB for even thinking about upgrading the old mac. ed slaps him again for condiering building a pc rather than get a mac. Ed slaps him one last time for mentioning a meaningless post count. Ed thinks that it is BB's constant urge ot do this that inspired borgs to start posting about nothing but post counts. Ed slaps xoot for having the nerve to slap BB for posting about post counts. Ed reminds xoot he was once a borg.*

I would just like to thank everyone for caring enough to help talk BB out of doing something silly 

Here's a line out of a Jimmy Buffett song for BB -

"made enough money to buy Miami, 
but i ****ed it away so fast"

 

Hey googolplex - sorry about your Leafs. I was rooting for them for you. It seems like a weird world when a team from Carolina is in the Stanly Cup  finals


----------



## tismey (May 30, 2002)

: tismey slaps BB because everyone else has done, and he feels left out, and as bartender (and assistant manager don't forget folks!) he feels if ANYONE is gonna be doing slapping on his watch, then it should be him. He also slaps Admiral because he's looking a little sleepy :


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

Instinctivelly throws a suckerpukch to whomever slaped him 
Now...where is my morning coffee ??   

Another thursday is here... I have not seen SO much traffic even for regular semesters! I came to work 5 min late


----------



## tismey (May 30, 2002)

Ouch! One coffee, not that you deserve it...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

Oh dang...it was you who slapped me ? 
sorry man  -- here let me get so you some ice...those suckerpunches can leave  a bruise  hehehe 


Next time this serves you as a lesson...if I am looking sleepy, find a nice looking girl to wake me up   


Admiral


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Note that I didn't slap anyone.  I was going to get the monkey to do it for me.

And Admiral, I'd be careful with those punches.  Next time someone wants to wake you up they might go up onto the balcony and throw down a bucket of ice water...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

We have a balcony? Cool, but I didn't know that. Someone should figure out WHAT exactly the B&G looks like, so we have a common frame of reference...


----------



## Klink (May 30, 2002)

*Klink slaps himself just because. And he likes the tingling feeling that follows*

The joys of masochism.


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *We have a balcony? Cool, but I didn't know that. Someone should figure out WHAT exactly the B&G looks like, so we have a common frame of reference...  *


Of course we have a balcony.  How else do you propose that we get to the rooms on the second floor??


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2002)

nkuvu I will probably gravitate towards teh wall and stick like spiderman, THEN I will suckerpunch the person if you trhow me from teh balcony  hehehe


----------



## googolplex (May 30, 2002)

Well I haven't posted in the B&G in a while. I've been busy doing various things including studying.. . Anyways how is everyone doing? Things have actually been going alright despite the studying .


----------



## ulrik (May 30, 2002)

good to hear. I have also been more a lurker the last days since I have lot of work to do...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 30, 2002)

How it going gents?  Just thought I would stick my head in and say "Hey."

I see im not the only one with a butt-load of study-ing to do.  Finals next week.  Then onward to my last summer of freedom.  After next year, when im a senior, I will have to join the real world.  Scary, huh?

Well that all for me.  Im glad that there is still one place for "sane" conversation.  Have a good one guys... and girls!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

LOL strangely enough, the past week has been my busiest in my MacOSX history... I must have gotten 200 posts in this week alone... *sigh* well, hate to break it to ya guys, but tomorrow is my last real day of anything (last day of finals), then just Field Day and random ceremonies, so I'll probably be posting even more than usual  Ahh, the luxury of having nothing to do...

Now, how I managed to study for finals and STILL get more posts in one week than normal is my secret.  I hope you guys don't mind that I'm becoming a bit like xoot in that sense  I don't mean to, I just happen to be around the B&G a lot of the day these days  I guess I should try to cut back on posts a LITTLE, huh?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Of course we have a balcony.  How else do you propose that we get to the rooms on the second floor?? *



LOL I didn't even know we had/needed a second floor...  shows ya how out of it I am 

And why would having a second floor require a balcony?


----------



## nkuvu (May 30, 2002)

Because otherwise there wouldn't be anyplace to walk but the awning...

In case you're wondering, I envision the B&G as someplace that changes constantly, so normal rules of construction don't apply


----------



## satanicpoptart (May 30, 2002)

dial up internet is a discrace to computer usage. how i hate you wnidows Me and dial up  internet.  some day i will kill it, and get some more ram, and a better graphics card because 8 megs dosnt cut it.....damn you compaq...


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

I have dial-up and I see how true you are.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

Anyone here know what Coby Dick looks like recently? You know, the frontman for Papa Roach?

Well... people say I look like him now after I got my hair style changed...

LOL!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *Anyone here know what Coby Dick looks like recently?*



Like you.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

PHOTO!


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

A picture of Coby Dick or you? 

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

Me!

lol

check out the "before" photo


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Before scarification. 

(not really)


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

*ed slaps BB one more time for the hair color. bleach blond is just so ugly. why couldn't it be blue or purple? Ed likes purple.* *wait, maybe the hair is the result of BB being slapped around too much. Ed decides not to slap BB anymore lest permanent brain damage is done. *

Casey, are you sure you could be found legally competent to make your own decisions right now? 

*ed stifles back his tears. little BB is growing up. He's not that cute little kid anymore  *


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Or green, like your avatar. 

*sniff sniff*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *why couldn't it be blue or purple *



my friend is getting blue, my other friend is getting green, and the other is getting red...

i'm "bleached"



and yes, i made this decision in pure sanity... i actually wanted to do this since last summer...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 30, 2002)

hmm... all this talk is making me wanna dye my hair again! I think I will... well.. soon... this weekend I'm going to delaware... then next weekend, i'll get my hair cut and dye it! Should i do the same i did last time, get bleached highlights and then dye those highlights dark dark "blood red" (according to the dye)... or do something different? Hopefully work will accept me... if not, no great loss...

oh yeah, and dialup *****!

ack! my exclamation of suckiness was censored!


----------



## dricci (May 30, 2002)

An old man was sitting on a bench at the mall.
A young man walked up to the bench and sat down. He had spiked hair in all different colors: green, red, orange, blue, yellow, and purple.

The old man just stared....

The young man said sarcastically, "What's the matter old timer, never done anything wild in your life?"
Without batting an eye, the old man replied, "Got drunk once and had sex with a parrot. I was just wondering if you were my son."


----------



## Valrus (May 30, 2002)

Heyyyyyyy unlearnthetruth.... your new avatar is _way_ better than your old one!!! 

FF3... best final fantasy ever.

Ever been to the Tonberry-Cactuar Adoption Foundation? Perhaps you should. Sorry I don't have a link but you can just search Google. I'm sure there won't be too many hits 

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (May 30, 2002)

Use AquaTint and aquafy your avatar, unlearn...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 30, 2002)

will it be uncomfortable for poor Mog?

adopt a tonberry/catuar is great! FFIII was defiently the best, though i liked VII a lot too... it was downhill from there...


----------



## unlearnthetruth (May 30, 2002)

http://asia.cnn.com/2002/US/05/25/life.hippo.reut/index.html

odd...


----------



## scott (May 31, 2002)

Well, sheeeeeeeeeeeeit

I'd like to think that you guys missed me, but I know BS when I see it. Actually, that is probably why I visit macosx.com in the first place....

Anyway, assuming you have served me a drink and applied a round for the house on my tab, heres to you.


Cheers


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

Oh look what the cat dragged in.

*poke poke*

Is it dead?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 31, 2002)

Is there a zoo wing in the B&G? Well there is now.....(I'll build one )




P.S. Can someone hook us up with a hippo permit? I've always wanted one...(I wanna hipppo for Christmas....you know the rest of the words )


----------



## Klink (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for reminding me JonnyV.

Who remembers Henrietta Hippo?


----------



## tismey (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *We have a balcony? Cool, but I didn't know that. *



Yeah, the balcony... If you look back a few hundred posts, there was a conversation about post whores. Someone (think it may have been me - sorry) suggested that we install a balcony and card tables and get a real Old West whorehouse feel going to the B&G. Tom WillB even dragged himself up as the Madam, feather boa and everything. Only problem with those card tables is that the bad guys keep getting thrown onto them from the balcony and breaking them. That reminds me, I should get the chandelier fixed before the next brawl - nkuvu could swing on it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 31, 2002)

Dial up stinks...but for the purposes I use it for its magic 
All I use my dial up for if macosx.com and email  --- and really SMALL downloads, like newton programs or freewares for teh mac , all my heavy duty d/ls I do at work 

The weekend is upon us!
yay!!! of course saturday I have to work (booo ) however its overtime (yaaaayyy more $$$$), but its for the commencement of the class of 2002 which I am not part of (boooo!!!!) however I got my grades and I passed all my classes and I do graduate a year from now!(yay!!!!) ... (btw what was in parethesese is the audience reaction )  (apploause -- whislting) lol 

so any grande plans for teh weekend guys ?
Ed ? gardening ?


----------



## tismey (May 31, 2002)

Working this weekend 

But then off up north Sunday evening for my new lady's birthday, and a whole week off, courtesy of the Queen's Jubilee (which gives us a 2-day Bank Holiday) and the overtime I've worked this week!!

So you'll have to serve yourselves for a week or so guys. I'm sure you understand


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 31, 2002)

_bb turns on that classic alice cooper track..._
SCHOOL'S OUT FOR THE SUMMER!!!!!!!

last final taken, got to leave school early...

gawsh it feels good to be a Sophomore now!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 31, 2002)

congrats bling 

I was over at the facilities where I will be working tomorrow, talking to the college I will be working with and with the techs with which I am a liason  -- Ever hear of mandatory overtime ?   -- thats what  I am doing tomorrow lol  --- it sounds like an oxymoron but a few extra bucks wont hurt my pocket lol.


----------



## googolplex (May 31, 2002)

gah mine start on monday and I have 7 of them...


----------



## macguy17 (May 31, 2002)

I'V BEEN OUT OF SCHOOL FOR AN HOUR!!! 

Yippee, schools out, schools out. Did I mention school's out?

Not too bad grades, only 1 C+.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 31, 2002)

lol...
so how is everyone going to pass their vacation ?
perhaps I should start a vacation thread and ask


----------



## ksuther (May 31, 2002)

2 finals done, 2 more to go...I'm happy 

Finished English and Spanish, and they were incredibly easy, and I though they would be the hardest ones 
Now just History and Biology left. I can't wait for summer...


----------



## vic (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *lol...
> so how is everyone going to pass their vacation ?
> perhaps I should start a vacation thread and ask  *



in college


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Ugh...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 31, 2002)

I really hate waking up early every single day. School should start at 9:00. That's what I'm looking forward to. Sleeping until 1:00


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

School should start at 10:00 and end at 10:05. 

(A stupid idea)


----------



## julguribye (May 31, 2002)

I just have ONE more important test!! Then it's just 2 lazy weeks until vacation! I got my grades today... not bad... in fact they where exactly the same as the winter grades I'm starting on a new school after the summer (this is my 9th year on school) next year I'm going to what you guys call high school i think... Some weeks ago I were able to choose between some different schools with different...uh.. directions and i really hope I get into the school I want !


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Go you!

For my summer vacation, i'm gonna be posting here. 

Simple


----------



## nkuvu (May 31, 2002)

Dial up may bite, but being without is worse.  My roommate turned off the phone in our old place today, and we still didn't have phone access in our new place until about an hour ago.

For anyone that cares, I'll be offline for a few days while we're busy moving.  If anyone wants to come help they're welcome to do so.  

Ciao!


----------



## edX (Jun 1, 2002)

well, i would help you move, but since you didn't come help me with the backyard I think i must have something else to do ..like watch the roses bloom or the fish sleep 

just thinking about moving makes me agitated these days. my last move was way too stressful and all but one of my friends flaked out on helping me. so if you see me going off on senseless rants in other threads in the next little bit, blame it on my being reminded of moving


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 1, 2002)

For the summer, but I am going back to school in a month! 

But I'll be studying for my Master's in Australia, so it's cool. 

But it's winter in Australia, so that *****. 

Wow! I am having major mood swings! HAHA!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

This is weird:

Herve's Bar & Grill is now mostly never on top of the thread list. Why? Is it because the other threads provide you with more entertainment? Let's not forget about the B & G, which has been here longer than any of these new threads.

Do you get my point?


----------



## tismey (Jun 1, 2002)

xoot, my friend, all bars get quiet from time to time. And then they get busy again. In some respects it's a good thing that Herve's is quiet, because it means that people are posting about other stuff - bear in mind that this is the place you stop to recharge your batteries after a hard days night posting answers to other people's queries, or posting your own queries. If Herve's was the busiest thread then something would be VERY wrong with the rest of the community. Is that an empty glass I see? Same again?


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *Is that an empty glass I see? Same again?*



Yes, the usual.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

who thinks we should have a big starcraft match?


----------



## ksuther (Jun 1, 2002)

I vote for a starcraft game


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

Me too< I **** though


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

I really dislike my horrible english teacher:

She gave me a B+(which isn't bad) although she put NO corrections on it to tell me _what_ I did wrong, so why didn't I get an A+?

She gives us some work, specifically says it will not be counted as a grade, and the next day she says it WILL count as a grade

The mentioned assignment was on Sentence structure, whcih none of us have learned yet. She is just now (This week) teaching it to us, and our entire final exam will be on it.


{I just had to get that out}


----------



## Valrus (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *I really dislike my horrible english teacher:
> 
> She gave me a B+(which isn't bad) although she put NO corrections on it to tell me what I did wrong, so why didn't I get an A+?
> *



That's one of the lamest things a teacher can do. What the h*ll is the point of giving you an assignment if she won't tell you what you did wrong when you're done? Moronic. You should ask her what you did wrong. Maybe she'll get the hint.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Ya can't learn like that!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

i hate public school.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

hmmm am i turning into xoot????


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

No, I post insanely, not in rows like that. That's not insane. Insane is many posts bunched up inside a thread. 

I am almost at 1000!


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Here, in the Bar & Grill, I have my 1000th post. 

I will always remember this moment.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 1, 2002)

So will I, it was... amazing!

And to think I saw it _real time!_


----------



## ksv (Jun 1, 2002)

Enjoy your trip to 10000 posts, xoot 

Whah, I got my Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh today! Bought it on an internet auction a couple of days ago, pretty "cheap", actually. Had to sell my iMac, but it was definitly worth it! I can't describe how insanely cool that machine is, and how good the Bose sound system in it is 

It's a good feeling to have one of the 50 TAM's in Norway, and one of the 11000 units in the world


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Had to sell my iMac, but it was definitly worth it!*


new version iMac or old iMac?

also, you can get a sonnett upgrade for that if you would want it to go faster (500Mhz G3)...

http://www.sonnettech.com/product/crescendo_l2.html


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

> ... You mention that it started at a retail of $10 K. But what this included was that a limo would deliver the Mac to your house, and a man in a Tuxedo would set it up for you. ...


do you wish you could have gotten that kinda service?


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

> and a man in a Tuxedo would set it up for you.



Set it up? Isn't it easy enough to do it yourself?  Or is it part of the service?



> and a man with a PH. D. in a Tuxedo would set it up for you.



For PC users.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Enjoy your trip to 10000 posts, xoot*



10000? 

How about you give me another congrats at 2000 posts...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 1, 2002)

lol, you people have been very energetic today 
I just came in to get my warm milk and go to bed 

Today was commencement at my university...
man I feel like I walked miles and miles walking around that place we were...check this, check that, to to this person, make sure this work, and so on... I too a catnap earlier but I still feel like beaten to the ground....will be back tomorrow to post more 

I seriously CANT wait to graduate! one more year to go!!!! 


Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 1, 2002)

err.... what's commencement?


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 1, 2002)

lol, oh bling


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 1, 2002)

By bizzarre coincidence mine was today took Sire Admiral.


----------



## Trip (Jun 2, 2002)

Hmmm...I hope I can graduate 10th grade. *sigh*
Oh well, if I fail in school at least I'll always have my business...right?

Let's see...if I charge $20 per hour on a project, and I get 33 projects this month, I estimate I'd spend around an hour on each project. So that's what? $660 in that one month? Did I do my math correctly?

...still that's enough to finally buy a 10 GB iPod!!!!


----------



## ksv (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *
> new version iMac or old iMac?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know, I'm thinking about it, but I'm afraid the processor will run too hot so I'll have to remove the backpanel and put an extra fan on it  Wouldn't look especially good  

The iMac was a first generation one I bought a couple of months ago, which I put a 333 MHz processor in and overclocked it to 400,  30 GB HD and 256 MB RAM. Got around $600 for it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 2, 2002)

CONGRATS MACGUY 
by the way, from what university ?


I feel WAY better this morning, a lot of sleep did me good...well... I slept around midnight, catching a few catnaps here and there while donwloading Netscape 7 PR1 for os x  lol...


Admiral


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

Is netscape any good? I'm afraid to download it cuz all the older ones have sucked


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

when omniweb 4.1 final comes out its gona kill everything.


----------



## ksv (Jun 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *when omniweb 4.1 final comes out its gona kill everything. *



When Chimera 1.0 comes out, it's gonna slaughter OmniWeb


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2002)

> Hmmm...I hope I can graduate 10th grade. *sigh*
> Oh well, if I fail in school at least I'll always have my business...right?
> 
> Let's see...if I charge $20 per hour on a project, and I get 33 projects this month, I estimate I'd spend around an hour on each project. So that's what? $660 in that one month? Did I do my math correctly?




What are these 'projects'? What is your business?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

But OmniWeb is still gonna get some blood...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

my photoshop broke..... damn


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

how did it break?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Break is not a computer term/word.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

malfunction?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

xaq, you're turning the b & g into the word association. Stop it.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

break becomes malfunction. It is more computeral than "break" what would you suggest?


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

I would suggest a quote:


> _5 year old kid:_
> Daddy, my computer go boom!


Ok, ok. Not really 

Have you ever heard of the word "Crashed?"


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 2, 2002)

Actually break _is_ a computer term.  In C it's used to exit a switch statement...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

that doesn't work in this context, because it simply doesn't work. His computer worx though


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 2, 2002)

Macs don't break, the have temporary down time 

Now windoze on the other hands....


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

i was using ps7b74 and it expired today, so ya, im fncked. so ill need to get my hands on the final, its going to be realy hard ive been trying all day with no sucess.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 2, 2002)

try mac os 10.2 (the server) its free


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

to many users connected, damn my luck


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

satanic... if you're still on that pc, get go to www.kazaalite.com , download the latest version of Kazaa Lite (1.7.1) and search for PhotoShop 7... you'll defintely get hits... the one you want is around 160 MB (maybe a bit more)

sorry you have to download that on 56k!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

i think im just going to take my dads comp to my moms for like a hole day of major downloading... updating ect. my mom has cable soooo it makes things alot easier. 

btw  post your artwork in the art gallary!!!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

160MB??? It took me 4 hours to download 50MB! Are you crazy? 

Then, of course you are.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 2, 2002)

xoot get cable!!!!!!!!! its only like 30 bucks a month! its so worth it!!!!!!


----------



## xoot (Jun 2, 2002)

Here, cable costs much more. 

Ah, the joys of 56K.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

how about jagserve?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 3, 2002)

A few things 

1) Yesterday I spent the day playing HALO....that game ROCKS!!!!!!!!! seriously the grafix are so nice   -- I never even in my wildest dreams thought it would be THIS good 

2) Netscape 7...still kinda slow of my tastes and it doesnt show encodings properly  -- I'll stick with omni 

3) I love kazaa lite   --- I can get music videos never shown in the US


----------



## ksv (Jun 3, 2002)

Why do the discussions here become completely uninteresting when Ed isn't here?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

I dunno.... there's just something about Ed's presence that makes conversations seem... well... more interesting!

and satanicpoptart, cable here is $44.... it was $30 but then last summer, everyone started raising prices... first it was $35... then $40... not it lingers around $44-45 per month... it really *****...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *A few things
> 
> 1) Yesterday I spent the day playing HALO....that game ROCKS!!!!!!!!! seriously the grafix are so nice   -- I never even in my wildest dreams thought it would be THIS good *


see! admiral thinks at least 1 microsoft product is good!  btw... what level were you playing on?



> 3) I love kazaa lite   --- I can get music videos never shown in the US


yea... i downloaded videos that premiered in Japan almost 6 months before they did in the US... it's great!


----------



## ksuther (Jun 3, 2002)

You guys seen Neo for OS X? It's a kazaa shadow client, pretty cool stuff... http://elwww.cc.purdue.edu/~mthole/neo/index.html

1 final to do today...then 1 more, then I'm done!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

I thought Kazaa was going to have a Mac OS X client soon?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!! I found this pic online...


WARNING: PROLONGED VIEWING COULD BE BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH!


----------



## ksuther (Jun 3, 2002)

Is that for xoot?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

It could be!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 3, 2002)

actually blingbling, HALO was made by bungee, and then M$ bought them off  --- so M$ didnt really make it.  If you pay close attention, there are A LOT of marathon elements in the game, the marathon logo is on there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  -- My friend and I were playing together and we just go to level 5 I think (saved it to pick it up next time I go there ) where we got the info on HALO's control center, our team was just dropped off by the drop-off place inside HALO's underground facility   Some of the sound effects are hilarious
e.g.: soldier does something stupid and says "oups, my bad" hahahaha 


As for kazaa on the mac, it does me no good since I dont have a fast enough connection at home  --- if I had cable...now we're talking  ---
I am downloading japanese and chinese music videos at the moment.  I dont know what the heck they are saying but the music is REALLY nice  --- also downloading euro videos that get no airplay here 



Admiral


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *actually blingbling, HALO was made by bungee, and then M$ bought them off  --- so M$ didnt really make it.  If you pay close attention, there are A LOT of marathon elements in the game, the marathon logo is on there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


i was aware of that... i was talking about the XBOX.... unless you were specifically talking about HALO....

and where would i be able to find the Marathon logo? that would be a great screenshot i could post online!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 3, 2002)

to tell you the truth I dont know ... maybe bungee's site, or a screenshot of the actual marathon game


----------



## Bluefusion (Jun 3, 2002)

How about the Bungie logo, which has the marathon logo hidden in it?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 3, 2002)

Well You can check later. Apparantly Halo: Mac has been confirmed. I sent an email to the guy I know at nugie, he should be able to confirm.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *How about the Bungie logo, which has the marathon logo hidden in it?  *


What? What's the marathon logo? How?


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Use s-tools and encrypt the marathon logo, then put in in the bungie logo(.jpg). 

Get it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

here is a picture of it


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

So, what is Bungie?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

Bungie is the software company that makes some of the best games, most of which work on mac


www.bungie.com


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Look what's in Job Opportinities:

"Bungie is looking for a strong Producer to participate in making great games for the Xbox."


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 3, 2002)

unfortunately, Bungie was bought by M$


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes... Micro$hit.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 3, 2002)

xbox is a grand creation,


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

The Dreamcast can outdo the xbox.... 

I hear that microshaft is pretty POed that more and more developers are making PS2 games then xbox games (2 PS2 to 1 M$ ). Some real competition!!


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

I think the xbox isn't going to be that successful.

If it isn't, I want to ask a question: Is M$ gonna reintroduce it under a different name?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 3, 2002)

xoot are you getting my IMs?? I'm getting yours, and responding but you aren't answering....


----------



## xoot (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! I switched off Adium! 

Turned it on now!


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh man, what's wrong with me? Here I sit, recently finished with an english season test at school, drinking cherry coke and listening to 80's rock at my Spartacus  

Here's a picture of it, btw, taken with a 5 years old analog camera, so the quality isn't too good


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

Uhm, here it is    

(gah, chimera just becomes more and more buggy as new versions come out  )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

Has anyone ever played sonic on the dreamcast ? sonic and shadow that is  --- that game rocked


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Ya... Me n my lil bro always used to play that. Great fun.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

I played that with my best bud last year in greece.  I couldnt get past that mech-warrior looking thing at the end of the first stage


----------



## googolplex (Jun 4, 2002)

5 exams left! I wish time would hurry up .


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

I hate not having the internet on demand. My family's computer and mine both have to share cable internet, but we don't have a router yet (1 more week) so I have to set it all up every time I want to use the internet


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

If you noticed, AdmiralAK has been granted moderator status in Herve's Bar and Grill. Way To Go(!!) man!!

EDIT: Not to mention PDA Connection


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *WTG man!!*


What the Goo??  This doesn't mean anything to me....

Oh, perhaps it's Way to go?  Too much time reading the Censor thread...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 4, 2002)

lol
what the guck?!?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 4, 2002)

*Halo and the Marathon Connection*
http://www.bungie.net/perlbin/blam.pl?file=/site/1/news/stories/the_marathon_connection.html


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

It appears he has reached 1000 posts, but I don't want to start a congrats thread. TOo new 

Darn, beat me to it BB. I was gonna link to that.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks 
I am still just one of the guys  --- I just keep an eye out for (what I hope to be) the rare occasions of profuse swearing 

googol -- exams will pass  dont worry  --- it seems like last year that my exams ened,,,but it was about a week or so ago  hehehe 

admiral


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

Let me know if anyone else here than me thinks 80's rock rules


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 4, 2002)

80's music ??? 
like Neue Deutsche Welle ? 
hehehe -- I only like modern talking, and that is post 1998 stuff


----------



## ksv (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *80's music ???
> like Neue Deutsche Welle ?
> hehehe -- I only like modern talking, and that is post 1998 stuff  *



   

No, I'm talking about Asia and bands like that. Some of their songs are completely hilarious, they are _so_ *80*


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Need... More.... RAM...
Trying to play Unreal Tournament this morning in OS 9... with virtual memory of 1 MB I had 1.1 MB free.... I think my dad has 64 MB for me, so hopefully I can get that installed. 

Does anyone find my new signature hilarious? It just keeps making me laugh....

Out of school all this week.... Yipeee. K-7 still have this week and next.

Hey Ed, ever hear of Fatapples? Best milkshakes in the world there. =)


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 4, 2002)

I listen to 80s rock -- as well as a bunch of other stuff.  I tend to try to stay away from "big hair" bands, though.


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

nkuvu-  what, no Twisted Sister?!!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm now going to have nightmares....thanks alot macko


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

Aw c'mon, Twisted Sister is just plain funny.

(actually I don't listen to TS, but still...)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

oh dear, that is quite a discusting picture.  

anyways does the meaningless posting rule aplie to the word association thread or a majority of the B&G threads?  alot of post can only be a sentence anyway...


----------



## ksv (Jun 5, 2002)

This is completely unbelieveable. It has been between 20-30° celsius and the sun has been shining almost every day the last 6 weeks 

Ah, life is good


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

Currently 98° F / 37° C here -- and sunny, strangely enough.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 5, 2002)

I think my favourite temperature is 10°c I hate when its too hot, And i hate mosquitos


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

About 105 F here.  That's not ridicules ... but we're approaching it.

(for you non-americans, that's like 41 C   )


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, but you're in Tempe with all those buildings that work as a thermal sink.  So it doesn't cool off at night as much as in Tucson, so heats up faster during the day...

And Tucson is nicer.  And the Wildcats beat your team all over the place.

Joking!  I'm just playing "my city is better than yours".  And I don't watch sports at all, so I have no idea on the standing of either team...


----------



## ksv (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *About 105 F here.  That's not ridicules ... but we're approaching it.
> 
> (for you non-americans, that's like 41 C   ) *



Yeah, but you're not living 63° north


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

OMG Macko!!! I can't believe I didn
t notice this but, I was born in Tempe. Well, Mesa really, but we lived in Tempe.  However we moved soon after I was born.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2002)

The temps here today were in the 60s, and ti was cloudy...what a bad day   -- I hope its sunny and hot tomorrow


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

My weather report:

It is so hot today! If you go outside, bring a water bottle (a precaution that I didn't take ) at all costs.

No air conditioner at my place.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

i have now gotten my little 75 MHz PowerMac 7200 online! I am typing this message from it right now. It is so cool. Even though it is dog slow, I can finally access all my cool Apple programs! 

i can't believe it, but my net connection is faster on this little mac with only 56 MB of RAM than my 866MHz Dell with 256 MB!

even the old macs are better! 

(edit: IE works great on here.... i didn't even think Microsoft would support 8.1! what are some great Mozilla/Open Source browsers?)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 5, 2002)

lol! try and get some more ram for that beast of a computer.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Visit http://www.mozdev.org/.

Congratulations BlingBling! I always knew that Dell sucked!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 5, 2002)

Dude, you're gettin' a D_u_ll!

www.macsurfshop.com


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey, xaqqer, get on AIM. We are having a reunion.


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

xoot, i'm going to look the other way this time but the B&G has always been neutral ground in the browsers discussions. this where we come to be people, not discuss tech stuff. We tend to be okay with people bragging about their gear or telling us about their projects, but not much else is encouraged. I would appreciate it if you would respect that.

now - Hi everybody. As most of you have noticed i've been out on the streets more than i have in the bar. I must say i was touched about the comments about how i make discussions 'more interesting' but it takes everyone for a discussion to work. Frankly, i thought i was boring everrybody with all my gardening and fish stories. Of course the nazi fish excursion was a pretty good one  btw Vic, still waiting for your answer about diversity. no hurry 

weather on the coast has been very hot and windy. I watered the plants last night and had to water them in mid afternoon as many were already wilting and the soil was crusting. That is very unusual.  

hey poptart - did you ever expect you would stir up the prankster crowd when you posted about customizing (costumizing ) your os? you ended up being indirectly responsible for some of the best laughs of the day!! good mistake!!

and macko - i remember your saying something somewhere about rolling your eyes in the back of your head and jumping out the window and people not wanting to see that. actually, i might be willing to get a plane ticket and witness that one 

oh, and 80's music - i love it. i was in my 20's in the 80's and that was the music i had my best times to - especially those big hair bands. That was the kinda stuff i scored women and stayed up all night to. and Dee Snyder of Twisted Sister is a really poor example of what was going on in those days. not that many people liked him/them that much even then. they had one good song and that was about it. But give me some Poison, Def Lepard, Whitesnake, ZZ Top, Skynard, Bob Seger and Billy Joel anyday.


----------



## xoot (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *xoot, i'm going to look the other way this time but the B&G has always been neutral ground in the browsers discussions. this where we come to be people, not discuss tech stuff. We tend to be okay with people bragging about their gear or telling us about their projects, but not much else is encouraged. I would appreciate it if you would respect that.*



So, I shouldn't have answered BlingBling's question? I though that was what Press3 was for!


----------



## edX (Jun 5, 2002)

ok, xoot - i didn't really follow that one the first time as there was apost between yours and BB's.  I guess i should be scolding BB for asking about browsers in here I don't think he can take anymore slapping 

and just to be clear to xoot and everyone else - my request (which i know is shared by at least googolplex) did not come with the authority of my new position as co moderator of this forum. it was just me asking. I would never really 'dictate' what anybody says in here as long as it is in good clean fun and we stay friends. because that is really all this thread has ever been about.  

so what do you guys think - Tolya and i in charge?  Keep in mind it is your guys job to help keep us and each other in line.


----------



## themacko (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *And Tucson is nicer.  And the Wildcats beat your team all over the place.  Joking!*


Wow, you had me going for a second!  Actually, UofA did beat us in football, but we kicked their arse's (the first game  ) in basketball so I'm proud.



> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *OMG Macko!!! I can't believe I didn't notice this but, I was born in Tempe.*


Very nice, born in Desert Sam?  That's where the macko's life began as well! 


> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell_
> *i remember your saying something somewhere about rolling your eyes in the back of your head and jumping out the window and people not wanting to see that. actually, i might be willing to get a plane ticket and witness that one.*


Ed, if I do decide to take a naked header out the window, I'll just make sure I get it on video camera and upload the iMovie to my iDisk.  Macs can be so usefull!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

*sniff* Mr Moderator was too important to notice my post *sniff*


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 5, 2002)

That would be correct, desert samaritan. Wow, small world eh?


----------



## themacko (Jun 6, 2002)

Dude .. I've been a moderator forever.  

Anyways, I'm freaking bored.  I just aced a BIO exam and now I've got to sit here and wait 2 hours for my lab to start.

 I HATE SUMMER CLASSES!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

I would like to state that today in Music Class I noticed that the front part of my shoe was starting to fall apart, so I superglued it back together

thank you.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

I was referring to Admiral and Ed.

Id also like to point out that it is now 4 days into summer vacation and I am bored out of my mind. In other news i started working on ym webstie. yay.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 6, 2002)

hmmm...
It appers this is my 500th post. Tht's a shock to me, last time i looked i had 400. Odd.

Really, really, really bored...


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

so admiral and I are "everyone" 

quite flattering but a bit overstated i think. 

so xaq - i hope you didn't get your toes near the superglue


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 6, 2002)

Does the current incarnation of Music Class include a supply of super glue?  Man, when I was in school we only had white paste.  And that was only until third grade...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

I superglued the outside, its like the part of the sole that comes up to the front to keep the shoe from ripping or something. anyways, It was coming loose, so my friend had some Krazy glue and I fixed my shoe with it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2002)

Ed and I are everyone ? wow 
Ed I think we can officially be the spokes people for macosx.com hehe 

Tomorrow is friday, finally!!!! 

Anyone here take college level micro and macro econ ?  I think it will be easy, so I am thinking of taking both in addition to my 2 CS courses next semester.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm going to take some course in microsoft apps over the summer in community college, that way I can take the C++ one next year


----------



## xoot (Jun 6, 2002)

M$ apps?! Ah well...

I see my Acronym Thread is doing great! Keep up the good posting guys!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ok, xoot - i didn't really follow that one the first time as there was apost between yours and BB's.  I guess i should be scolding BB for asking about browsers in here I don't think he can take anymore slapping*


no! please! no more!!!!!!



i was just so happy and i knew about some browsers you guys had been talking about, so i thought i could just pick up some links... IE works well for me anyways...

hey xaq, go and take those Microsoft classes... my dad bought a Microsoft Certification Book so he could learn some things... you know how much they make to be tech support people?


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, ok... I hereby open the floor to everybody telling BB where to get all the possible browsers he can use other than ie -ANY BROWSER OTHER THAN IE!! Lets just not get into debating and discussing all the ups and downs of each, the politics, the developer's haircut, etc. (ok?)

(pretty low tactic BB - threatening to use ie )


----------



## edX (Jun 6, 2002)

ok Casey click here to get a copy of my favorite - icab. I f you have any questions, feel free to ask 'em in one of the real threads about browsers. Keep in mind that i have never used the version you will need for your historic mac.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 6, 2002)

I have a new favorite (favourite) song now 


Its called Hailies Song its by Eminem.


I know what you are thinking....oh not that guy again....well I assure that this song is much different they ALL of his other stuff. You should listen to it.


----------



## themacko (Jun 6, 2002)

eminem's a retard.  so is fred durst.  no offense to the retarded people of the world.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 7, 2002)

lol...macko there is a saying in greek that goes something like:


"calling someone an ___________ (a bad thing) is probably an insult to all those who are ________ (same bad thing as above) "

lol 

I was thinking of making a parody of without me


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

ok, this is dumb, ive been working on trying to figure this out, but i cant, twyjg tryed to help me out but i seemed to be retarded.... lol

ive been trying to fix the mozilla icon, just hte buddy icon, but i cant seem to get the fade to transparency on the edges,  i have the transparency but it needs to fade to transparency so it doesnt look so damned pixely.  

if anyone could explain this one to me i would be very apreciative.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *I have a new favorite (favourite) song now
> 
> 
> ...


i love that song and his new album... it's so cool... that is pretty much the best song on the album (except My Dad's Gone Crazy... LOL!... did u know that it's actually his daughter saying those lines...)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

hey satanic, is that a Windows or OS X icon you're attempting?


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

He has a daughter? He has a ****?
OH MY WORD!


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the Bar & Grill needs an infusion of character.  The conversation has been seeming pretty bland to me recently.  (Not aimed at any one person, btw)

Anyone have any dancing bears handy?  

How about a big steel cage where we can drive motorcycles around in circles?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

> He has a daughter? He has a ****?


yea... Hailie... if you listen to Hailie's Song, you'll see he's not a really bad guy...

and what did you say that got censored?? i can't figure out the exact word


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

its  not an icon as in .icns is a gif file for one of the users on macosx.com who has a white backround oh his mozilla icon.

again i need it to fade to transparency on the edges so it dosnt look so blocky, if anybody can tell me how to do this then i would be very thankful.


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, it wasn't really censored. I just edited myself. Think "unit".
Oh and, it's just something...but I've always hated him. Sorry guys, not a fan here.


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

*Frowns on his double post*

Satanicpoptart: Do you have Photoshop? Just use Quick Mask Mode and a circle gradient to make it fade. I'll do it for you if you need me to.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 7, 2002)

i have photoshop, i dont really understand the method you just posted, could you go into allitle more detail, i do photoshop but ive taught myself there is alot i still dont know.(aparently)


----------



## Trip (Jun 7, 2002)

Ok, lemme try this out:

1) Open the picture you want to edit. Delete all the white around it, however you like to do that. I prefer to use the Magic Wand tool.

2) Do to the fact I have no clue what version of Photoshop you are using you'll have to mess around on your own to find this next part:

Towards the very bottom of the toolbar pallette there should be two buttons, each button has a circle in the middle, but one button has a black-ish background while the other is white. Select the one with the black background.

3) Now select your gradient tool, and change it's settings to be: white to transparent, and the circle gradient (the white circle fading into black backround).

4) Now start in the center of your image and drag to the corner of the image (not the canvas, just the actual image [ the head ] ). A red circle thingey should appear around the image now.

5) Now remember the two circle buttons I mentioned at the beginning? Click the one with the white background this time. And press delete.

That should do it! You might want to mess around a bit until you get it right. Sorry, I'm not too good when it comes to writing tutorials.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 7, 2002)

Semester is over, most of the work is done...
Time to rock the house 
well its friday so I will only rock the house till midnight  tomorrow is teh real party 

Kicking off tonite's party is teh song "Tell me" by Antique 


Admiral


----------



## xoot (Jun 7, 2002)

Go Admiral!

I wonder what is wrong with my archives: http://xoot.blogspot.com/

They have the wrong theme.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 7, 2002)

I won my eBay auction! 

sorry... just had to mention it... i'm so happy...

it's a logic board for a PowerMac 7600... for $13.75 (plus S&H) and the ability to get a faster mac (500MHz G3) for only $200 more, it's not a bad deal!

and now this whole mac project will only cost me $400!

much less than the used mac i was looking at... and it was only 400 MHz G3


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 8, 2002)

does that thing have any kind of graphics prosesor?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

So anyone doing anything good tonite ?
Today I finally got my mac typed greek to display properly in windex.... I went into win98, NT4, XP, and 2k to try to get my greek RTF file converted to HTML and properly show in both platforms correctly at without having 2 files...

I found this cool program that fixes encoding stuff and I am finally happy 

Now I can send off my localized files to the developer  (and I ca start making my web site  -- )

Tonite I am going to make a music mix for my site, anyone here have any preferences ??  (It MUST be dance music )


Admiral
-- official Deamonic DJ of Herve's Bar, Grille & Club ---


----------



## googolplex (Jun 8, 2002)

I haven't posted in here in a while. I've been busy with many many things, notably exams. I'll be back in full force after Wednesday when I'm free for the summer


----------



## edX (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey, good luck with those exams googolplex!!! Be sure to tell us how they went. 

Today i will be working in the yard. This time it will feel lkie a break from studies rather than like a big task. It has gotten so overgrown in a week i can't believe it. I am going to try and update my yard pics this weekend as everything has grown and new plants have been added since my last ones.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *does that thing have any kind of graphics prosesor? *


I'm getting a Radeon 7000 Mac Edition for it


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 8, 2002)

I am currently using the apple pro keyboard and a logitech optical 2 button wheel mouse ($20)

I will soon be getting these, cuz they look so cool:

Mouse: kind of like the Apple Pro Mouse, except has 2 buttons and a scroll wheel http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2022971028

Keyboard: Pretty cool looking, but I tried it out at Radio Shack, and it feels REALLY cool, its like all soft and stuffhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2026859639 ( I may not get this, cuz it has all of the strange windows buttons, so it might not work that great...)

If anyone likes them, try not to buy too many, so there is at least one of each left for me...


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

Interesting crystal mouse...

I wonder how does the left and right mouse button work when it's buttonless?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 8, 2002)

I think you push on it like the Apple pro mouse, and depending on which side you push on harder that will go...

however, I am enitirely unsure and am currently researching this...


----------



## ksuther (Jun 8, 2002)

The rocking on that mouse would not be any good at all for gaming...
I'm done with school officially now! 2 1/2 months of nothing to do, yahoo!


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmm... If you rock left and right, wouldn't that put more strain on your wrist? I can't imagine that would be good for ergonomics at all. Looks cool though.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

** The admiral takes his place at the booth **

First song, the chart topper in European singles : Tu es foutu by in-grid 



Admiral


----------



## ksuther (Jun 8, 2002)

Yay, let the party begin!
I was wondering when AK would get here


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

Next up playing "The Riddle" by gigi d'agostino 
(we seriously need to get some girls in this place when we have clubbing sessions )


Admiral
PS: My mix will be available online in 2 weeks, once localizations are complete


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey Admiral, I see what you mean about halo.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE Bungie port it to mac!!!

It is so much fun. Me and my friends played for hours tag with the warthogs  great game!


----------



## Trip (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmm...what's with all the Marathon avatars all the sudden? Is there a new Marathon about to be released that I am not aware of?

Speaking of which: anybody here know anything about 3D usage in REALbasic?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2002)

HALO has a lot of marathon references 
Thats probably why 

The warthog was so difficult to control  -- my friend drove and I was the gunner lol 


Next song up 

Shakira -- Ojos asi 


Admiral


----------



## Trip (Jun 8, 2002)

Sounds like a real groovy party Admiral. Next time you'll have to book some showgirls for the kiddies though.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jun 8, 2002)

The original version of "the riddle" is by Nik Kershaw.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 9, 2002)

Quite matter of fact there Hervé.


----------



## ulrik (Jun 9, 2002)

*the door of the bar is opened, a stranger walks in, wearing a long, brown coat, full of dust. He sits down on the bar and quietly orders a drink, before he shouts

TADAAAAA!

Hey, after a week of holidays I am finally back on my Mac (hey, that rymes 
In my new office, in my new company, on my new Mac, with a new pair of shoes - AAAAAAND refreshed!!!! YIPIE!! I feel like I could even use a Dell without getting depressed 

Just thought I say hello. I checked the forum from time to time while I was on vacation on the Starnberger See near München (Munich), but now I finally have time again to participate on the forum!!! YIPIE!

HUMPAHUMPAHUMBATÄÄÄTÄRÄÄÄÄÄTÄTÄRÄÄÄÄÄTÄTÄRÄÄÄÄÄHUMPAHUMPA...

*marches through H&B's shouting HUMPATÄTÄRÄÄ

PS: to all french people...soccer isn't everything.....*buhahaaaa
At least, England, Germany and France can all fly in the same plane back to europe...*ducks and runs for cover screaming "MEDIC!" and "I need ammo!"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

all this NEWNESS makes me jealous 

oh well, congrats ulrik for your new job, new office, and new mac! oh wait, don't forget the NEW SHOES!


----------



## ulrik (Jun 9, 2002)

you don't have to be jelous. If I'd tell you how much work I had to do and how much stress I had to bear, you maybe would be happy that you didn't have to do all this...


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

Don't worry, BlingBling!

I always find that a bit of CSS always calms me down.


----------



## ulrik (Jun 9, 2002)

<style type="text/css">
BODY {
	SCROLLBAR-BASE-COLOR: #2E3C97;
	SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #FFF788;
}
SELECT {
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	FONT-SIZE: 11px;
	COLOR: #000000;
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF
}
TEXTAREA, .bginput {
	FONT-SIZE: 12px;
	FONT-FAMILY: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	COLOR: #000000;
	BACKGROUND-COLOR: #CFCFCF
}
A:link, A:visited, A:active {
	COLOR: #000020;
}
A:hover {
	COLOR: #FF4400;
}
#cat A:link, #cat A:visited, #cat A:active {
	COLOR: #FFF788;
	TEXT-DECORATION: none;
}
#cat A:hover {
	COLOR: #FFF788;
	TEXT-DECORATION: underline;
}
#ltlink A:link, #ltlink A:visited, #ltlink A:active {
	COLOR: #000020;
	TEXT-DECORATION: none;
}
#ltlink A:hover {
	COLOR: #FF4400;
	TEXT-DECORATION: underline;
}
.thtcolor {
	COLOR: #EEEEFF;
}
</style>


this calms you down???


----------



## ksuther (Jun 9, 2002)

I always knew that xoot was a weird one, but that's really weird


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *this calms you down???   *



Without the capitals, it does. 

Why is that weird? Am I as weird as Hervé now? 

CSS rulez!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 9, 2002)

After last night's crazy party my ISP would not let me log on till now  lol ... this stinks  
then again I am half done with my greek translation so I got some work done 

At this pace  I will be done with my web site in 2 weeks  
Time enough for some minor feedback before I leave for greece 

btw -- if you like "international" (non english lyrics) dance music check out Auymi Hamasaki 

Admiral


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jun 9, 2002)

Apoptygma Berzerk - Until The End of The World (Dark Club Mix)

anywhoo... well after a rough night, i'm back in the b & g... apparently i was talking online to satanicpoptart about the influence of alcohol on myself at the time - beats me - heh

so anyway, the story of the day:

earlier today my friend steve was frying oil to make donuts. he covered the oil pan, and forgot about it. it started smoking, so he brought it outside. when he opened it, it burst into flames. he dropped the pan, and the oil splattered on his feet. once we got all the fires out, we realized  that he had 2nd degree burns all over his feet. So we decide to go to the ER at a local hospital. The hospital is 20 minutes away, but it took us maybe an hour to get there, because we were caught behind a gay pride parade of all things, and the road blocks made it hard to get to the hospital...

ah, the situations i find myself in. he's fine now, the house is still full of oil smoke. blech


----------



## edX (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, that was a day with too much excitement!!

first lesson - heat the oil and fry the donuts. don't fry the oil. 

second lesson - never, and i repeat never have to go anywhere near the gay pride parade. It will take forever to get there. I once waited for almost 2 hrs to go about 6 blocks on parade day in SF. I was working temp at a hospital that called me in because somebody else couldn't make it. i later decided they were being smart for calling off and avoiding the mess. I haven't been back to the city on parade day since. one year i would like to go to watch the parade, but otherwise i avoid it.

hey, having a yechy oily smoky house has got to be the pits. My condolences. Hope you get things back to livable soon. 

Ulrik - welcome back my friend 
(to the show that never ends, 
come inside, come inside, 
the show's about to start,
guarenteed 
to blow your little head apart..) (ok, i couldn't resist a little Emerson, Lake and Palmer )

so congrats on all the new sparkly stuff!! sorry, no sympathies for all you had to go thru to get it. no pain, no gain they say . I still owe you an email. expect it in a day or 3. I'm still getting used to all the extra work i volunteered for being a hall moniter, er i mean Moderator .  sounds like you were having too much fun anyway. (i know, i know, i'm a slow turd when it comes to returning emails)

I wouldn't worry about the frenchies, they are all too listless and depressed right now to cause much trouble. but you might be in trouble if they remember what you said after they sober up. there's a case of empties over by the kitchen door if you need something to fling back at them then. 

oh, and the fish are doing well these days. how are yours? Have they eaten any cats lately?


----------



## ulrik (Jun 10, 2002)

I tried to teach it to them, showing them how it works, but they refuse to eat the cats. Then again, it would be an expensive situation, since I am sure if the fishes break the anti-war pact, the cats will start eating them again...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 10, 2002)

I am gone for teh greater part of the day and this is what happens ???  jeez... (this is only teh 5th thread I visited today...have a long way to 


Someone hand me a chocolate donut please 
My coolata is just plain without one


----------



## tismey (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi Guys, miss me?

Congrats to Ed and Admiral for their newly-appointed moderator status. But just you guys remember who keeps you lubricated....

Anyone fancy filling me in on what's been happening in the forums this last week? I can't be bothered to go through everything new. Any good gossip?

On the subject of 80s music, I put together a really stupid cut-up the other week. I found an acapella of 'Intergalactic' by the Beastie Boys, and found that it runs really well over the top of The Wizard, by Paul Hardcastle (classic 80s synth nonsense). For the Brits out there, that was the Top Of the Pops theme tune back in the day, and I found the 12" in a charity shop for 50p...

Anyway, sorry. Was anyone waiting?


----------



## googolplex (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello everyone! I've got a math exam in a couple hours and I'm just checking in to say hi. After that I've got physics on tuesday then computers on wednesday. Then I'm free and I'll be posting more!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 10, 2002)

welcome back bartender dude 
()dont worry  you aint getting a dell )


How did you do on your exam google ?


----------



## tismey (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *welcome back bartender dude
> ()dont worry  you aint getting a dell )
> *



Don't get it... I really HAVE missed something...


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Ulrik - welcome back my friend
> (to the show that never ends,
> come inside, come inside,
> ...


There behind the glass is a real blade of grass.
Be careful as you pass, move along, move along.

Heh.  Couldn't resist either...


----------



## nkuvu (Jun 10, 2002)

No, that's freaking annoying.  Now IE is doing the same thing.

Can we downgrade to the last version of vBulletin?

It appears that there is a significant delay between me pressing submit and the post actually showing up...

Edit: Just read the site notice.  Nevermind.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Don't get it... I really HAVE missed something... *



The dell guy uses teh word "dude" a lot... it was a play on words


----------



## ksv (Jun 10, 2002)

We had a real thunderstorm today, more intese that I've ever seen in Norway. Some lightenings actually hit the ground only a couple of hundreds meters from our house, it was pretty exciting


----------



## googolplex (Jun 10, 2002)

My math exam went pretty good I think. Now I have to study for physics.

I'll post more tomorrow . That is if my account isn't taken away


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 10, 2002)

I got pretty good grades on all my finals, all low-mid 90s  

On my English final, I got a 92 even though I should have gotten an 88, so my English teacher is a bad teacher _and_ she can't do basic subtraction.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 10, 2002)

If you delete this post it is sad, since I am not even hurting the site or disscussing policy or swearing in any way.


----------



## ksuther (Jun 10, 2002)

Looks like a sad farewell to the ol' B&G... *sniffle*
At least B&G II lives!


----------



## googolplex (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a feeling this wont be my last!


----------



## xoot (Jun 10, 2002)

You guys are leaving? Admin has stepped down! You are free from his hand of reign!

Anyone still want to stay here?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow... what a change... i dunno... i may stay here... it's where i've been for 6 months... i don't think i can leave for good...

i'll have to sleep on it...

i'll talk to you guys tomorrow


----------



## homer (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, for myself, I think I'll hang around for a while and see what develops.  What irked me the most was the censorship of discussion about the forum.  If that's still in place this post won't see the light of day, and I won't hang around.  I just hope we can get everyone back.  

Oh, xoot, as far as I can tell, Admin's just taking a leave of absence to let things cool down.


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

hey everybody. wow, did we party at Herve's II or what? but don't think that the old Herve's is closing. I expect both locations to do a brisk business with many clientele who will be comfortable in both decors. 

i apologize to anyone who's posts it was me who deleted or edited. I was simply trying to protect my friends so that the door would remain open should things get resolved. The policy that is in place now is the same one you signed up for. so basically it is up to your mods to subjectively decide if you meet the criteria. you should be figuring out what mine are by now. play nice - no attacking each other. if you are joking with a friend, make it clear. Salty language is ok. foulmouthed language with no point is not. post to the right forum. don't aid and abet in warez distribution or operation. send me $20. (  just making sure you were absorbing what you are reading  ) i won't be deleting or editing threads for any other reasons. you'll have to ask the other mods what their interpretations are.

now, Herve's should not be the place where we air everything out. Let's keep this a joint to relax and have fun. We certainly had fun last nite. but if anybody wants to discuss the issue in this forum instead of the site news, go ahead for now. at some point we'll probably move them, but go ahead for now.

ok, some of you are emailing me again so i'm going to go tend to that right now.


----------



## tismey (Jun 11, 2002)

There's a Herve's 2? What HAS been going on in my absence? 

Anyway, who was waiting? There is free Pastis and Kronenbourg, and some pain au chocolat to celebrate the French exiting the World Cup. Get em while they last!



*edited after reading the site announcement and answering my own question*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 11, 2002)

Tismy my good man,
dont worry, as the bar tender in the ORIGINAL bar and grille, you ARE THE MAN -- and you set teh standard 

I wish I had more moderatorial power though because I cant moderate posts in all forums...

some Jughead, AS SOON AS THE MOD LEAVES, posts some iditioc post with a body of "fuck piss shit" in the mac hardware forum.

How IMMATURE is that 
it's for people like that that the admin jumped the gun.
I dont condone the admin's iron fist but people like this piss me off cause they ruin it for the rest of us


----------



## julguribye (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey Admiral! I visited you website and saw the page where you had your latest music mix with a link to a real player file that plays your mix (I guess)! I could not download and play it because it's a .ram file. Anyway, what I was wondering is if this is really legal? Also, could I do the same but put a downloadable Mp3 file, that contains the whole mix, mixed together there instead?
Just wondering...


----------



## ksuther (Jun 11, 2002)

Yay, looks like things might be going back to normal! I hope everyone comes back


----------



## tismey (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *Tismy my good man,
> dont worry, as the bar tender in the ORIGINAL bar and grille, you ARE THE MAN -- and you set teh standard
> *



Aww, that's sweet Admiral. Thanks.  I think I've about got up to speed with all the scary developments that occurred during my time out. Well, hopefully it'll get back to normal soon. 

And WHY OH WHY OH WHY  do Apple always either (a) release a software update or (b) make a big hardware announcement or (c) both when I'm offline? It always takes me ages to catch up.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 11, 2002)

Well I'm back myself. I fear we may not see some of our favorite members around here for a while unfortunately .


----------



## homer (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, what will we do without our head troll-hunter? He doesn't seem very amenable to coming back anytime soon.


----------



## tismey (Jun 11, 2002)

If you mean Racer, I get the impression he was VERY offended by the whole thing...

Hey, talk about spreading myself thin - tending 2 bars in 2 separate franchises!!


----------



## homer (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, I meant RacerX.  Seems to me it'll take a miracle (Admin supplicating himself) to get him back.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 11, 2002)

well the RAM file is there to stream music 
not to download -- if you cant access it, I probably went over my bandwidth limit 

I am working on the next edition which will have both streaming and non streaming options 

As for the legality of it... I heard that some staying that stream music actually pay a fee to have their music be legal. I pay no fees, nor have I heard anything about paying.... I have disclaimers on the site about piracy and such which I am making more clear and easier to view in my updated edition (which will come this july)


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey the other Herve's is kind of cool- Ed won't let me be bartender, but I run the sushi bar in the corner and serve the food. Yay!.

Hey, just thought I'd drop in and say I'm still hanging out here, but I might not post as much because of Macfora.

Cheers  :monkey:


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jun 11, 2002)

yay the bar and grill is open again! i was sad for a while. more saddened about the rivalry and hostility that had found its way between us for a while there... hopefully everything can calm down now. macfora may be cool, but there is only one macosx.com, and one true bar and grill


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

Herve's is still alive as usual. old places normally slow down a bit when new ones open. don't worry, people will stop by here. sometimes that crosstown traffic is just too much to deal with 

Macguy, you've done a very good job so far. You can wait tables here as well. in fact i'm pretty hungry. would you please get me an order of nachos with lots of sour cream and guacamole? and none of that low fat stuff. i want real sour cream.

anybody want to pool? we've had these tables sitting here forever and all anybody does is sit drinks on them. but the ones at the other location got put to use right away. i'm up for a game of 8 ball or cutthroat if anybody else is.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jun 11, 2002)

i love cutthroat! you're on mr. spruiell!!


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

I also saw that smoothie section that no one uses...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 11, 2002)

Where is this alleged "Bar and Grille 2"?
 I can't find it


----------



## edX (Jun 11, 2002)

xaq - on another forums site

ok, we need one more for cutthroat, who's in?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 11, 2002)

Well after a GRUELING day beind a monitor "learning" intermediate access (which I already know but hey...it was a boring counterproductive day that took me away form my work ) --- I am MICROSOFT ACCESS INTERMEDIATE CERTIFIED!
next week I cap it off and call myself an access master hahaha...
aint you proud ?
no time to stay though... My eyes are killing me frm staring at a screen al day 

catch y'a ll tomorrow


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

M$ messed up on that:

*M*icrosoft
*A*ccess
*C*ertified


----------



## scott (Jun 11, 2002)

Jeez, what the heck happened around here?

I come back after a long hiatus, and there is a prevalent "aftermath" feeling.


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't want to explain it again, but here is a summary:

Admin has been acting bad lately because he banned some users who questioned the deletion of a thread which was supposed to help Press 3.


----------



## tismey (Jun 12, 2002)

> there is only one macosx.com, and one true bar and grill



I'll drink to that. Ladies and Gents, charge yer glasses for a toast!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 12, 2002)

yay! we are back online 
decided to take a small break from my localization project 
I am about 2/3 done with my french localization, if ALL goes well, by tonite I will be donw with the french one and tomorrow I can start on the italian one 

Tismey gimme a nice tall frosty coffee please


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 12, 2002)

Admiral, what languages do you speak?


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

I know one of them is Greek...


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

I might be going out on a limb here, but another one might be English.


----------



## xoot (Jun 12, 2002)

And German... so far we have three.


----------



## edX (Jun 12, 2002)

lately he's been working on vietnamese to impress the girls he works with.


----------



## googolplex (Jun 12, 2002)

Summer!


----------



## homer (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Summer! *


 

Winter.      Wrong thread, maybe, or am I missing something?


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 13, 2002)

/me is angry...

I was this close!!! to getting RtCW but my dad wouldn't let me... He said I took too long and we had to go so I couldn't get it...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll let you in on a secret ed...
I am only trying to impress one of them 
-- the stupid things men do for women 

Anyway, french, italian, german, greek, english are the answers with a dash of russian and spanish. 

I did not get to finish my french translation last night. I had to go pick up something at FedEx... took me 2 hours driving around trying to find the dang place  -- got home late and I have about 5 more pages to translate. 

I am hopeful that by tuesday I will be done with the italian and german translations.  Monday is a holiday here so I have friday-saturday-sunday and monday full days to do this 

then a week or so to do the spanish one, and create a central main page, and upload 

If I cant get the spanish done now, I will do it when I come back from greece 


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Jun 13, 2002)

Well this is my first full day off school for the summer . Although I did sleep in until 12 ....


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

School just got out!!!!

 I'm so happy...


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Same for me! :aquafied grin:


----------



## ksv (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *School just got out!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy... *



I'm finished next week. But heh, we haven't really done anything the last weeks anyway 

So, when is next semester starting for you?


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack! Anyone miss me?? I thought not....



I was in Gettysburg without internet access  



Whats this munity stuff??


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

macosx.com|munity=
macosx.com + macosx community


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 14, 2002)

admin made alot of new rules  that nobody liked then everybody left the forums, then admin aplogized, removed the rules, and left for a week.  twyj is the head guy now for the time being.  and we are geting some visual changes to the community.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 14, 2002)

what the heck did admin do? I was reading back and saw that RacerX has left for good!  What could admin do to cause people to leave?


Boy, I missed alot 



BTW what is mac osx community?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 14, 2002)

Admin was censoring some naughty words (which imo was perfectly acceptable of him) and he erased some threads that were talking about the flaws with macosx.com, and some people didn't like that. 

the mac os x community IS the macosx.com forum-board


----------



## xoot (Jun 14, 2002)

That's why i'm thinking of a democracy... but he can stay king if he likes.


----------



## ksv (Jun 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Admin was censoring some naughty words (which imo was perfectly acceptable of him) and he erased some threads that were talking about the flaws with macosx.com, and some people didn't like that.
> 
> the mac os x community IS the macosx.com forum-board *



Not only that. Some members were even banned because they violated the rules and asked why threads were deleted, etc.

And for a short period, all posts were moderated, and censored if they contained any criticism of the forums, it's policy, or any person in charge of it.


----------



## xoot (Jun 15, 2002)

Just to change the topic...

How can I improve my site?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 15, 2002)

The funny thing was that I never got to view how posts were moderated...supposedly I had to approve em, but I never saw how, 

weird... the bad thing is that things are not the same as then. I have noticed a NOTABLE slowdown in traffic 

I have only been here 3 times today (due to work) and there arent that many threads to look at 

*sigh*


----------



## uoba (Jun 16, 2002)

match the last week!

There was so much passion and volume in those posts that everyone has spent their energy. So they're taking a short R&R. They'll be back.


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Just to change the topic...
> 
> How can I improve my site?  *



delete it!  

No, just make smaller boxes!


----------



## ksv (Jun 16, 2002)

http://www.spymac.com/cgi-bin/pictures/index.pl?photo=1439
http://www.spymac.com/cgi-bin/pictures/index.pl?photo=1440

http://www.spymac.com/cgi-bin/pictures/index.pl?photo=1438


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 16, 2002)

those are awsome, try mozzila over chimera,


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

> *Ksv Yoda Photo*



So we're all Jedi, right?


----------



## ksv (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> So we're all Jedi, right?  *



I think Apple meant the G4 force, not _that_  force in this ad


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

Ah...

I'm searching for blogs about windows; it's amazing. Most people have left them standing and never posted in them again. This is an example.

Do you think that they made the switch?


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jun 16, 2002)

*yawn*

I forgot about forums.... stupid bad internet connection... i never go online anymore...... 

i miss anything worth repeating?


----------



## xoot (Jun 16, 2002)

Nope. If you want to really know, go to my website (in my sig).


----------



## dualcube (Jun 17, 2002)

I have this thing called moveabletype and this  is my website. It seems to be much better...and hey, why not say hello in the forums.


----------



## xoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Well, i'm doing the best I can. The real thing is the content. That is what you should look for (text).


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

ive ment to start a web site for so long, im just tooo lazy


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I was lazy to update html too. Then I got blogger, and everything went smoothly.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 18, 2002)

I am in the process of updating mine 
that is why you dont see more of me online these days 

I am aaaalmost done, doing spanish now, then upload by the 26th 

btw I officially M$ access certified (by M$ ) --- finished my last workshop today hehehe


----------



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

Everyone's trying to compete with my blog. I don't know why...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm not trying to start a browser war, but what is a LIST of the OS X browsers?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 19, 2002)

admiral!

good job on the Access certification! now someone can help me with my problems!

i have an access database and i want to use a search tool to search the database for results but i'm having one HELL of a time getting it to access it! it can write TO the database through the internet, but not search the database.

this is for a realtor, so it's along the lines of searching by price, bedrooms, baths, and other amenities.

this is your first job admiral! although it's non-paying, will ya still give me some pointers?

lol... btw, we use FrontPage 2002 as our site creation tools.


AND KSV! i go to spymac for those photos and they don't show up! i wait forever and still get nothing. i see the page and the comments, but no photo... mind posting them on your idisk or something?


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

xaq:

OmniWeb
iCab
InterNUT Exploder
Chimera
Mozilla

Correct me if i missed some


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

Opera


----------



## ulrik (Jun 19, 2002)

hello all....Tismey, beer me please!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

Since this is also a grill, I'd like to have a quarter-pounder, w/ only ketchup, medium well


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 19, 2002)

uhm large peporonie pizza?


----------



## xoot (Jun 19, 2002)

I'll have a roast beef sandwich with Cheddar and some beeeeeer.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

sorry, WE CARD, and you have no ID, no beer fo' you!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 20, 2002)

I guess i'm the waiter here. new to me 

Heres all yer food orders. Enjoy.

T-minus 14 days to Warcraft 3 yahoo!

Hey, I'm finally releasing a starcraft map. All my other ones I'd start and never finished, but I finished it and protected it in virtual pc. Yahoo.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 20, 2002)

uuuhh shucks 
Those damned microsoft teachers did not tell me how to link my DB to the dang diggly web  --- I will have to ask around  hehe  ---- actually it might be in some of my texts but we just did not cover it --- I will investigate for ya blingbling 

In other news, I spent the grat majority of the day yesterday moving a coworker from a mac to a PC (the boss wants us to use PCs...but I am sure as hell not giving up my mac  ... I am the most computer literate in the department so he probably wont be after my mac since I know PeeCees lol). -- I have a PC in my office which I want to set up though today, I have brough with me my BeOS CD to install 

Last nite I spent a lot of time localizin' my web page...still not done but 5/9 are done so I am cool  --- get some more done today and tomorrow and by saturday I will be done textwise.  Over the weekend, create a mix, make the graphix and main entrance, and by tuesday upload hehehehe ;-) sound good ? 


Admiral


----------



## xoot (Jun 20, 2002)

Yeah... sounds very good. I wanted to wait another day before asking this question again: Do you believe that I am 11?

xaq, gamedog and macguy, please don't answer this question. I've already heard your views.


----------



## edX (Jun 20, 2002)

tolya - didn't your office just get a bunch of new ibooks at the beginning of the year? why would they do that and now push to be all pc? do you have a new boss or is this one just not very stable? (which would account for a compatability with Windows )


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 20, 2002)

Yay!
MNy starcraft map is a runaway hit. woohoo!
look for it sometime, its called Not Another Boring Survival for any of you starcraft players.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Jun 20, 2002)

Gentlemen!  How are we?  I figured I should pop my head in and say "Hi."

Hi.

Suprizingly I havent been up to much.  Just working about 21 hours a week, playing softball, having fun with my girlfriend, and just hanging around.  Im not going to even try to catch up on things I missed.  There is just too much!  You guys certainly keep this place busy.  Well, that should do it for me now.  I probably stop back in later tonight.  But if I don't, you guys have a good one and Ill talk to you later.

-Rick (Lessthanmighty)


----------



## xoot (Jun 21, 2002)

Yeah. That was the same thing that happened to me after a week of not going here. Hope you catch up.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 21, 2002)

WOW....this translating business is driving me up teh wall lol ;-) -- I am in front of my trusty mac almost day and nite hehehe... the good thing is that all the translations WILL be done tonite  -- tomorrow I start the audio and visual artwork/elements and my tuesday it will be up 

Ed we did get iBooks, but that was to keep mac-using faculty happy. Technically they are not for office use, but for loan (but I use one anyways when the days are slow lol ). The department wants to go all PC for a few reasons.
1) market share (pft! makes me wanna slap my boss when I hear this  -- he is a good guy but I dont buy the "the mac has a niche market" argument)

2) Most of the people that work in our branch of the department (with the exception of me) are mostly techs with A/V backgrounds and not computing, and they used to use a mac, and they were PC agnostic. My mac isnt in danger of being taken away cause I can do mac, pc and unix with my eyes closed, but the other guys that did only mac, had their macs taken away and were given PCs in order to be able to work with them...I seriously doubt they will be getting them back though.  makes me mad  -- if they take my mac away I am getting a TiBook and bringing it to work lol.

3) We are moving from Filemaker, which is our current database, to Access (  !!! ), and the reason is that access has SQL interfaceability, thus access is the front end, while all the database functionality is writen in SQL.  I am desperatelly trying to find a mac front end to SQL that can be used on the macs here cause I REALLY want database funtionality on my macs. It makes my job easier to have 4 instances of a database open instead of 1 or 2.


Well...it should be a fun weekend.  I think I am gonna come over at the B&G and take my place at the DJ booth lol, I havent been over at the other B&G for a while because of this web site deal. 
Next week though 


Admiralp


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 22, 2002)

> Do you believe that I am 11?





Judging by the way you act on the boards and on IRC, I would have to say yes. Afterall I was was once eleven too....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 23, 2002)

I think we need to get Xoot's parents to give concent for his mad posting on the boards


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 24, 2002)

Well gee this is odd...

An eMac just arrived for my little brother.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweeeeeeeet......I want an eMac!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 24, 2002)

iMac's are better than eMacs. They are LCD and faster and have better options.


----------



## xoot (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't forget that they cost more! Am I the only one who realizes the price of these things?!


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 24, 2002)

Well it doesn't matter, I have iMac and he has eMac so 

Maybe this will convince him to learn to use a computer


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 28, 2002)

Is it true that tree is Hervé over at macfora? will he come to macosx.com anymore?


----------



## xoot (Jun 28, 2002)

We need you, Hervé!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 29, 2002)

Herve lives on in spirit 
I dont think he is even there, I think herve went on vacation, dont forget its summer and in europe the internet is expensive  -- most college students get on using university connections 


Admiral


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 29, 2002)

has anyone noticed that the time @ this site is 5 minutes slow?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2002)

I will have that to compensate for the absence of Herve.  We all lack to Herve terrìvel.  I believe this close affixing my message with BabelFish, translating the dutch and then he stops backwards in the English, could the same almost be that recieving a post of the real Herve, only more coherent.  Still, without refernce to the bubbles, the electric guitars or the cows are not only Herve.  

Also I am enjoying a holiday off studies at the moment. This weekend I have been to a ball, spent some time fishing and set up a cheap PC for my mum. I $!@ hate PCs as much as ever. It took me hours to get the thing set up, and it kept crashing. It seems to be running well now. If ever I was uncertain about switching to Mac, I am not anymore - I had to reboot it five times to get it onto my parents home network, while my ibook connected instantly.

I've really enjoyed watching the soccer world cup final, and I've managed to spend some time with mum and dad, too.


----------



## xoot (Jul 1, 2002)

a-wima-weya-wima-weya-wima-weya...

That song has realy caught on to me.


----------



## ulrik (Jul 3, 2002)

what's going on here? I have to SCROLL to get to Herve's Bar and Grill???

LOL


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

that is downright pathetic, this place needs livening up!

what should the conversation be?

How many people like the air bubbles that sometimes appear on Pizza?


----------



## xoot (Jul 3, 2002)

LOL... Let's talk about something else.

How do you think we shall persuade Admin to change the themes/smileys?

He could keep this one the same, and just add another one for selection. How about it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

WHY?? 
if it aint broke, don't fix it. Thats what me grandpappy always said. that is, until he was run over by that train of course...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 3, 2002)

I think this place is officially dead.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 3, 2002)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

[Moderated]


----------



## googolplex (Jul 4, 2002)

What are you talking about xoot.

The thread is just dormant. I think i could be revived. I don't think making your own 'cafe' is going to change things...


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

All is well now!

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 4, 2002)

hey! just noticed POST COUNTS were gone...

hmm.. i don't like, but oh well


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

huh?

who likes the air bubbles in the piza??


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Ah, gplex just said "don't let my posts influence you "

I'm recreating the café. Now it will be "macosx.cafe."


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *huh?
> 
> who likes the air bubbles in the piza?? *



Uhm, I do, but I don't like post counts


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

I like the idea of removing post counts. But post counts let me know how much a person has been posting. Why don't we use the stars way:

1 star for 200 posts
2 stars for 400 posts
3 stars for 600 posts
4 stars for 800 posts
5 stars for 1000 posts

How about it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

1 star = 100
2 stars = 200
3 stars = 400

4 stars = 800

5 stars = 1600

6 stars = 3200

etc.


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I like the idea of removing post counts. But post counts let me know how much a person has been posting. Why don't we use the stars way:
> 
> 1 star for 200 posts
> ...



No way. What's the point about replacing the post counts with something that's actually worse?


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Or maybe a status or something.

When you're below 1000 posts, "Status: Member."
When you're above or equal to 1000 posts, "Status: Elite."


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

How about we just store in our minds who we consider to be a valuable member of the website based on the content of their posts? now _there's_ a revolutionary idea!


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *How about we just store in our minds who we consider to be a valuable member of the website based on the content of their posts? now there's a revolutionary idea! *



Wow, you must be the new Einstein. Let's make a perl script to automatically figure out which posts are good and which ones are bad  
Or maybe we should make a commitee?  
Or, maybe Admin should read through every post, rate it and set ranks on the members?  

No thanks, I don't need help to get an impression on members and their good and bad sides


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

that's what I meant. it should be a _personal_ thing, we shouldn't have other people decide it for us. each person does it themselves in their own mind.


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *that's what I meant. it should be a personal thing, we shouldn't have other people decide it for us. each person does it themselves in their own mind. *



Oh, sorry, I completely misread your post. I was a little bit too quick there  

Heh, when I first read your post I must have read it as "How about we just store on a _server_", not "How about we just store in our minds"


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

lol
ok, no harm done. but it's a good idea isn't it? (the mind one, not the servers )


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Yes, xaqstein. It is a great idea.

And let's keep our old congrats thread tradition.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

Did anyone know that Einstein was Jewish?

What will the congrats thread be based on?


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

I know Einstein was Jewish.

And the ocngrats thread will be based on 1000 posts, until you find a better way, xaqstein.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

ok, give me 24 hours and I'll think of something. "xaqstein" has a nice ring to it, don't you think? I like it.


----------



## xoot (Jul 4, 2002)

Maybe you should change your AIM ScreenName to xaqstein, I don't like xenocytekron at all.  

Or, with your real name, Zachstein. *ring*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

_*I*_ like xenocytekron, and I rarely use AIM anymore. Also, the use of the profanity "z*ch" is not allowed anywhere near me. the spelling is XAQ.


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 6, 2002)

I am playing Warcraft 3.
Yipee.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 6, 2002)

How is it? I might buy it
Does anyone think there will be a starcraft II?


----------



## Paragon (Jul 6, 2002)

I sure hope so...I loved SC I, I played 24/7. Another game I'm looking forward to is medal of honor...I think it will beat the pant's of RtCW.


----------



## xoot (Jul 6, 2002)

My shameless plug:

Server: irc.starboundmedia.com

Channel: #jambajuice

I make free fruit smoothies there and give (almost) everyone ops. 

And that ends the shameless plug.


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2002)

I feel a bit like complaining non-senselessly (sp?) right now, so:

A friend and myself went out to CompUSA the other day, put our money together and bougt ourselves a copy of WarCraft 3! We quickly got a ride over to his house, where we enjoyed the first 40-60 seconds of the tutorial level, then I had to go home. He told me he would burn me a copy (YES ILLEGALLY!) since I had put a part of my own money into the actual game.
He told me he would call me at 2:30 today, right now it is 5:30 and I am pissed off.
My hard earned money went for *his* enjoyment. I don't think him and I are going to be "friends" anymore.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't stop being friends over a small thing like that, you will regret it in the long run.  I'm sure you will get your copy within a few days, maybe he just got carried away and played all night or maybe his mom or dad made him do something.

Just don't lose a friend over something as trivial as this.


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2002)

I just called him, turns out he doesn't want to give me a copy, and he didn't burn me one anywho. So I'm going to call him back in an hour and tell him to pay up the money.

I guess the main reason I'm so ticked off about this is because the money I spent on the game was hard earned business money, while his money was given to him for his birthday. So why should he get all the fun for something he *didn't* work for and I have nothing to show (at all!) for my hard work?

I dunno.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 9, 2002)

get yo' money back from him, and why won't he burn you a copy?


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 15, 2002)

Im surprised no one asked what my status meant... oh well.

Heh, I have the best names on bnet...

iMac
Coca-Cola
RabidSquirrel


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## unlearnthetruth (Jul 19, 2002)

it's sad to see no b&g posts for 4 days. It's also sad that i can't post more often, since i spend all of my time working so i can pay off my ridiculous legal fees (long story), and when i'm home, the internet access is so bad that i want to vomit. Blech. well... how's everyone been? ;-)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 19, 2002)

tired....too much work


----------



## macguy17 (Jul 21, 2002)

So xoot, I take it you've left macfora, seeing as you haven't posted since June 11th...

And I noticed AdmiralAK hasn't posted since June 30...

In other news, Warcraft 3 rocks, and Everquest and Halo are coming to OS X next year.


----------



## themacko (Jul 30, 2002)

Admiral's been gone since the 30th.  I think he went back to Greece or something, not sure.  But he'll be back in a couple of of weeks.


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2002)

If I can rack up enough money to buy a flatscreen iMac before Halo is released then I can die a very, very, very happy little man. 

In other news: Admiral has been gone a long while hasn't he? Probably did go back to greece for the summer or something, he better bring pictures back and share with us.  That'd be fun!


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 8, 2002)

Must push herves B&G to 40,000 views!
[Edit] YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Aug 8, 2002)

just got my homepage up and online, if anybody wants to view some of it go to 
ihatestuff.com

its still allitle under construction, im not a master of dreamweaver yet...


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 8, 2002)

got to bring the grandest thread back!  hope i wasnt the one to kill it haha.


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 8, 2002)

*BUMP*

(kind of pathetic for such a legend, eh poptart? )


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 8, 2002)

Yay the bar has reopened! How I've missed it. Ok I can't stay long because my monitor is twitching beyond belief. grrrr.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Oct 9, 2002)

the legend returns, for a nice subject you can all enjoy some healthy flash!

weebl and bob style!

http://www.weebl.jolt.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 9, 2002)

well that was the funniest thing i've seen all day. thank you kindly.


----------



## PCSMASHER (Oct 11, 2002)

damn....... its been 3 mths since i have been here... a bunch has changed... but i like it... huh... even what i have has changed.... i'll have to update that


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 13, 2002)

Bleh. So I'm back home in NY for fall break. Only instead of being forced to use my old skool Performa 6400 I get to use my mommy's new iMac while I'm here! woohoo! Anyway, let's see.... everyone's seen the previews for Starcraft: Ghost, right? I hope that is in addition to Starcraft II though... ok i'm outtie for now... gotta go pretend I like my friends and hang out with them... *yawn*


----------



## voice- (Oct 19, 2002)

Damn, you know what I just noticed? It's over a year since I started coming here...
Been gone a lot lately, got a new girlfriend, a new job, a new school and few new problems with my Macs...

So...are there any news in Hervés? New bartenders? How'd the mechanic thing work out? New guests? Or is this the oldie-place now?

Anywho, I feel like hot chocolate, who'll get me one? kvs?

Heck, I feel good today, all drinks are on me. I'm celebrating my 1-year-and-10-days aniversary here at macosx.com


----------



## tagliatelle (Oct 20, 2002)

Hervé has signed up with Universal (hidden behind a tree) and he brings you the power of rock when you call him.


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 20, 2002)

yay! Herve
 is back again!


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## unlearnthetruth (Oct 20, 2002)

woohoo! Hervé has returned! I can rest happily!!! BOOYAA


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Damn, you know what I just noticed? It's over a year since I started coming here...
> Been gone a lot lately, got a new girlfriend, a new job, a new school and few new problems with my Macs...
> 
> ...



Here -a hot chocolate for you 
I guess I'm a bit late, but...


----------



## voice- (Oct 22, 2002)

You know...better late than never...if you'll excuse me I'll try to hit the bed while falling asleep.

Good night everybody.

(Oh, and sorry, it's been over a year and I *still* can't tell ksv from kvs...)


----------



## symphonix (Oct 24, 2002)

Yay! Herve is back!

The bar and grill has grown a bit since last I visited. I wish I could say things have changed for me, but they only seem to be more of the same ol' tedium.

Unlearn, I know how you feel. I've just made a decision to ditch an old circle of friends because they were really starting to take advantage of me; they'd invite me to parties only so I could be designated driver for them, and then they'd drink all the bottles I brought to share.

Also, I am locked in mortal combat with the warranty department at Apple Australia who are trying to short-change me. In the meantime, I am without my little iBook and have been forced to use PCs for the past 2 weeks. You can see me in the computer labs here screaming "What the ...? Don't you freeze up on me now, you little ... arrrgh! I'll crush you with your own keyboard!"

I got my motorbike license, and then my tax assessment came through leaving me about $1000 behind my calculations, so it'll be a while before I'm actually out on two wheels. Or, indeed, doing anything that requires money.

Thankfully, the bar here only requires imaginary money, so I'll order one of those big drinks with all the different colours - and a little umbrella on top.


----------



## voice- (Oct 24, 2002)

Imaginary money!?!? Then why the heck have I been sending ksv money by mail for the last 6 months? *I want my money back!!!*


----------



## ksv (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Imaginary money!?!? Then why the heck have I been sending ksv money by mail for the last 6 months? I want my money back!!! *



I think you've sent them to wrong address


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

Haha, that's a good laugh for the morning!
Good morning all! How goes the new day for you?


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2002)

Wow...that went downhill really fast.
Rundown of my day today:

First I am forced to get my hair "trimmed" so we go over to the hair cutting place and the lady cuts my hair down to nothing! I was suppost to get it *trimmed!* Then I come up and spend 4 hours of my day sitting on my ass trying to finish a digital drawing, I post it on the net and notice what a peice of crap it really is, and then people actually come along and TELL me that!
Next I'm going to see a movie I'm really not ready for, The Ring. I'm not into scary movies at all, infact: I have a heart condition that kicks in whenever I get scared and could offer me a heart attack.

This is the kind of day they make movies about, only this day doesn't end happy.


----------



## xaqintosh (Oct 26, 2002)

its ok trip, you need a cocoa 

and where have I heard that song before, Herve?


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Wow...that went downhill really fast.
> Rundown of my day today:
> 
> ...



Non-american movies don't necessarily end happy, hence they might have a point 

Can you show me that drawing, btw?


----------



## Trip (Oct 28, 2002)

The movie wasn't all that bad, there was this one scene (the only scary scene) in which I was so shocked I had to get up and walk around for a bit, but other than that it was a really great movie everybody should see!
Nope. I don't think I'll ever show that drawing to anybody ever again. May it rest in peiece(s).


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

*ed walks in, dusts off the cobwebs and orders supplies. puts up a sign for *Bartender Wanted*. kicks the jukebox which starts playing some aretha franklin song*

ok, i just thought that since more people are starting to visit the cafe forum today, it might be time to reopen Herve's. i'm still not going to be around as much (this week has been a kind of break before i go back to being busy), but i will promise to read everything and occasionally laugh at the jokes or empathize with people's problems. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!  

now, i'm sure i left some beers in the cooler. who's been sneaking my stash?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, the memories! I remember my first milkshake here, or rather it was over there. It'll take some work to get the patronage up again, but what memories.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 28, 2002)

oh good, herve's bar and grill is back 

hmm, whats new?

I got a haircut, and we have a 5 day weekend!

happy thanksgiving to all, although its a bit late (I just finished dinner myself, 'twas great )


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

*throws her arms around Ed's neck and gives him a huge hug* 

YOU BROUGHT HERVE'S BACK!!!!! _JUST WHAT I NEEDED_ 

I'll even clean the joint...Heck, I'll even buy Herve/tree a beer cringe but right now I'm dusting off  a barstool and having a personal one on one with my good buddy Jose'.

"Coyote Ugly's" here we come.

Raises her shot glass to Ed...congrats on your promotion and thanks for being a great friend, Ed.   Cheers.


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

well, i guess since the monkey moved to the new joint with the old crowd, the coyote is welcome for now. 

the drinks are on the house. but i expect everyone to bring their thanksgiving leftovers in and share them untill the food shipment gets here. i would bring mine but all i've eaten today is some peanut m&m's and some microwave popcorn. (not to worry - this was mostly a choice. since the gf works in a hospital and holiday pay is the best, we tend to celebrate on days other than the real one)

thanks for the congrats.  

you'll all have to excuse me if i'm a bit busier than i planned. the announcement about our promotions wasn't supposed to happen til mon or tues. 

so anybody want to be a mod?

(not you mystique, i need someone for them to moderate on  )

(JOKING!! JUST JOKING - don't throw the barstool, they're expensive to replace  )


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

dam, somebody must have slipped something in my drink - this place is all beige and orange now


----------



## RacerX (Nov 28, 2002)

It has a nice feel to it... it just happened all of a sudden though. I still have windows up with the old theme.


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

Ed! Ed! *holds up hand and jumps up and down*

I'm not qualified to be a mod and actually what you said has a lot of truth to it, I'd feel I would have to BEHAVE *shudder* if I did, but I'd like to put in an application for the bartender job. I'm not male or British..I don't shout "Oh Pants!" when something goes wrong or call my gf my "bird", but hey...I'm PERFECT...I won't drink on the job, I have the PERFECT wardrobe to attract clientle (ie hip hugger leather pants, short tops, Victoria Secret but not Fredricks of Hollywood. 

I'm raunchy with the best of them, but professional and tough and don't take any sh*t. You can't embarrass me, anyone tries to touch me will get the point of a boot ...mmmhmmm...and hey....if there is a fire or someone has a heart attack...you've got your firefighter/medic right on scene!

This is just my application. Think about it. My online time may be a bit less with the holidays, but you KNOW how much time I spend here.

I'm your girl, Ed. Oh, and btw....I can even pour a drink. But I DON'T do umbrellas.


----------



## Trip (Nov 29, 2002)

You say you're "the girl" but you also say you have a girlfriend you don't call "bird". Is there something i'm not getting here? lol.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *You say you're "the girl" but you also say you have a girlfriend you don't call "bird". Is there something i'm not getting here? lol. *



Heh...NONO....the forum where I just came from had a british bartender who called his lady friend his "bird". I don't swing that way. I AM a woman. 

*HOWEVER* if I ever get my heart broken as I recently did, I may consider switching sides.  

Nevermind me, I'm still very much on the picking-myself-off-the-floor and putting myself back together stage.

Nice to meet you, Trip.  

Vote for me.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

*ed takes down the wanted sign.*

you're hired. you may now change your description to Herve's Bartender or bartendress or something like that. tommy and inline guy are about the only 'fruits' that you'll find here so no worries there.  besides, they're both so likable, you can't go wrong hanging out with them. (guys if you are offended by that say so and i'll edit it. i just couldn't resist plugging you guys and bugging mystique about a pet peeve of hers )

besides Tommy has always been the official madam of herve's. if you can get him back to work as well, you'll see business pick up quickly.  

trip - she was referring to tismey. remember our old bartender here?


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

W00T!!!!!! 

THANK YOU ED!! YOU ARE THE BEST!!! 

I'm not exactly sure what's expected of me except what I watch tis do, but fill me in and if for any reason I don't think I can do my job I will let you know. Personally I think this is going to be EXCELLENT therapy for me right now and I even know a few people from the Herve's II whom I KNOW will come over for a drink when they hear the news.

Thanks for welcoming me into your community with such trusting open arms, I only hope I can live up to your faith and trust in me.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm up for the job of moderator, that is if you think I'm worthy .  I haven't been around for awhile, glad to see RacerX is back. Not much is new here. Gotta cracked rib (long story, I'll tell ya all later  )


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

wow, sorry to hear about the rib JohnnyV. i've never had one but my GF has and i could tell it was really painful. hope you're better now, or at least headed in that direction.

as for moderating, please go to the "looking for new moderators" thread in the announcements forum and post your desire there. i can't think of any reason to rule you out right off the top of my head. glad you're interested.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh, forgot to mention, I "modded" my linux pc that I threw together over the summer. I'm very proud of it  

http://homepage.mac.com/johnnyvf/PhotoAlbum15.html

It now has mirrors in the bottom and back side that provide a very cool reflection and make a false sense of depth.  I still have many plans for this computer, just need to get some money to finish them 

Tell me what you think.


----------



## scott (Nov 29, 2002)

This is just a post to try and get to the next page without a parsing error.

I didn't REALLY post, it just the beer talking.


----------



## scott (Nov 29, 2002)

maybe this one will work.


Carry on drinking


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

what parsing error? 

you gotta stop drinking so much scott. 

(i think it's working now)


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

*mystique stumbles in carrying buckets and brooms and mops, tripping over most of it in a hurry to get to work on this place and having over-slept after a very long night. She stands, drops the mops, buckets and brooms at her feet, puts her hands on her hips and looks around. Thinks...."my gawd, who CHOSE this color? People might be desperate to come in for a drink in these conditions, but this color would make any hangover ten times worse" *myst rubs her own temples and tries not to gawk at the rust/orange paint* "I must speak to Ed about this"

Myst looks around for Scott to see if she can get his lazy arse off the barstool to help her clean, realizes she is more hungover than she thought and gets busy cleaning Herve's for the new Grand Re-opening after playing something "SAFE" on the Jukebox.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

So what does I guy have to do to get a milkshake around here? Or a root beer float, that would totally hit the spot!


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *So what does I guy have to do to get a milkshake around here? Or a root beer float, that would totally hit the spot!  *


 

Afternoon, RX!

*Peeks up from behind the bar where she was scrubbing something disgusting * 

Only the finest for you 
Mystique gets a tall glass, WASHES IT, adds a few scoops of Haagen-Dazs Vanilla Ice Creams and Pours some Henry Weinhards RB over the top and hands it to RX with a smile.

and if you bitch about the choice of ice cream OR Rootbeer you'll wear it..I'm not yet stocked up 

  How's RX today?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

Busy, I've been seeing clients systems I didn't think I was going to see until Monday. One of my clients had a death in the family so I'm rearranging my schedule for them.

Fortunately, my other clients are really cool about this, plus I have keys to most of the places so they dont even have to come in if they dont want to (which no one has... lonely day  ).

Thanks for the break... and the float! Your the best!


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Anytime...hope things mellow for you and that you'll stop by anytime for a chat.

Scott just sits down at the end of the bar drinking all my good beer and glares at me while I bust my butt to clean this place. Those four kids of his are running him senseless. 

Guess it's back to scrubbing the grime..anyone seen the bossman today? I need a quick favor from him. Must be off doing admin duties. 

Hope your evening is pleasant, Rx


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

mystique - i think your name tag is correct now. 

wow, almost finished with my 2nd cup of coffee and i want more. how about a nice cinnamon hazelenut coffee to go? i'm going be running in and out of here all day i think.

oh and i just wanted to say a public thanks to smoothie, the admin over at macfora.com, for trying to help me fix the problems early this morning. it ended up having to wait til scottw could get to it, but i thought that was a real act of mac community spirit for smoothie to try to help us out. :cheers:


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

*Mystique wipes out the shelves under the bar itself and finds a strange looking paperback book with odd lettering on it. She can make out the words "How to Learn English in 5 Easy Minutes" on the front. "Ahh...this must belong to Herve, no wonder it's not well-used". Mystique puts the book back for safe keeping and continues to clean*


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh, COOOOOL, Ed, thanks. 
Here is your coffee...I'll keep some in a thermos for you at your disposal. Smells good, I might help myself to a cup.

Smoothie is a good man, I'm, sure that he'd be willing to help YOU whenever possible; He thinks a lot of you and misses your presence.

Well, time to get back to work, Got a late start this morning. Feeling quite well this morning and you had a lot to do with that by giving me this job. 


Have a good day, Ed!


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

well, just a hint - but when i first started this place i used to personally invite people that i met in other threads to drop by and check it out. you can't take it personally if they don't but it gets the word out that somebody wants to talk about more than computers and pretty soon you've made more new friends.

(and what red blooded male wouldn't follow a hot chickie baby like you where ever you asked  )

(that's a rhetorical question  )


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Funny you should mention that...I was sending out some PMs to some people *I* don't even know to drop by.  We shall see what happens. 

Say, I have a couple of questions about the system and why things are the way they are...where do I post those?


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

rhetorical, my a$$


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Do we have anyone over 21 around here? I mean, besides, you Ed who has thy hands full and Rx who left and Scott who is ignoring me today....I go the top layer of this flilt off and need a shower desperately. Where's Macluv? Someone needs to tend the bar it's getting to be Happy Hour on the east coast. 


Guess we're on the Honor system...take your drink, put your money in the jar and if you don't I honor  your manhood with the end of my broom. Sound fair?

I shall return.

-=Myst


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Funny you should mention that...I was sending out some PMs to some people *I* don't even know to drop by.  We shall see what happens.
> 
> Say, I have a couple of questions about the system and why things are the way they are...where do I post those? *



if you're talking about the way the site works or looks, then site discussion is the place. right below this forum.

as for adults vs. minors, you're certainly allowed to card the suspicious ones until you get to know them  the rule at herve's has always been to serve 'em whatever the age limits in their homeland allow. German teens seem to have a lot more fun in here for some reason


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*mystique asks:*_
> Do we have anyone over 21 around here?



Um, I'm over 21...... and a *virgin*!
Though I'm not quite sure I'd like my manhood honored with a broomstick. 

Hiya myssy!


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh, didn't see my old friends at the other end of the bar there. What's up Scott, RacerX and Ed. Fancy seeing you around these parts.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Oh, didn't see my old friends at the other end of the bar there. What's up Scott, RacerX and Ed. Fancy seeing you around these parts.
> *


 KKLLIINNKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Myst runs around to the front of the bar and tackles Klink off his bar stool and spills his drink and gives him a big old smooch on the cheek*

I'm *SOOOOOO*  glad to see you!!!!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah, it is all his fault (points at Ed)... and her fault (points at Mystique). Anyway, it is always good to see you walk into any establishment, Klink.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Performed gracefully by mystique _
> **Myst runs around to the front of the bar and tackles Klink off his bar stool and spills his drink and gives him a big old smooch on the cheek**





Okay, maybe not *that* good to see ya, but still...


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

ALWAYS my fault 

Hi X-er.  You going to have another disgusting sweet soda of some sort? 

Please excuse me a moment, I need to help Klink back on his barstool, wipe him off and get him a new drink on the house. I have this tendency to get a little carried-away if you haven't noticed.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Okay, maybe not that good to see ya, but still... *



WHAT?!?! 

I bet Klink enjoyed it, so ....
Lighten up, X, you need to go practice some more of that toe sucking. 

and no, not on KLINK


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

(as my wife looks over my shoulder to see what we're talking about online)


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh my...I wonder if I rendered him unconscious when he hit the floor or if he's just scared to death. I have that affect on people. I'll give him five and then start CPR. 

In the meantime, I've got to  mop up this mess on the floor and whomever put this country music on the jukebox will die a most painful death if it doesn't stop in the next 4 seconds.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

*Klink quickly turns his face so myssy's big old smooch lands squarely on his lips*

Heh, sorry, couldn't help myself. I'm a dog. 

Now Racer, this goes without saying. It's always Ed's fault.  <-- to Ed
Thanks man, it's always nice to feel welcomed.

It'd be pretty funny to find Addy strolling around here.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> (as my wife looks over my shoulder to see what we're talking about online) *



I admit to  missing a few smilies like the waving one right now.


:::WAVES:::  Hi Tracer-X 

Just our usual he gives me crap, I give it back stuff 

( back to the smilies....ANYONE bring over the dancing fruit and I will seriously start shooting)


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

I do miss the smilies. Specially :wavey: !


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> **Klink quickly turns his face so myssy's big old smooch lands squarely on his lips**


*SwOOOOOns* 


> *Heh, sorry, couldn't help myself. I'm a dog.
> *



HA!!! 
 at X-Man. See? SOMEONE still loves me. 

You should have stayed comatose a few minutes longer, Klinkster..I was  going to give you some CPR. 

*dances around the bar* 

I cleaned you off and got you a new drink on the house...sorry for the mess, I was over-enthusiastic.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 29, 2002)

Duty calls, see ya guys later. Thanks for giving her ideas mystique!


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

You give a pretty good tackle there girl. Oh this is going to be fun. 

*Klink goes to adjust his CP for the rapid fire myssy posting mode*


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Duty calls?!  lol  Ciao Racer.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

What cho talkin' bout, Klinkster?

See ya later Racer/Tracer-X...Enjoy 

And what's up with the SDJ Avatar? Was that ALWAYS you that was posting the SDJ pix all summer? For some reason I thought it was someone else? Tell me what you are drinking and while I'm getting it, tell me what it is about you and SDJ?


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

When "duty calls " for me, I have to go put OUT fires...I think when it calls for Racer, he goes and starts a few.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

lol Good one, myssy.

I know you're a little light on stock, so what ever you gots handy will do mum.

Pants!


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

well, i do have my faults, but you guys aren't among them. 

seriously, this brings back old times. now if Tolya showed up and was followed by Phil and that dlookus fellow, this would be like a time machine. except we didn't have such a good looking bartender nor ornery bartender.

*ed calls out to the rest of the old gang to stop in for a round - Ulrik, Symphinix, ksv the anarchist, googolplex, xaq, ricky, tommy.... wow, i just realized this list could be pretty long.*

on the other hand i would love to meet some of the new crowd around the site as well. this place was never meant to be exclusive.

back to adminning for a bit. i'll be back. (said in avery schwartzneggar voice)


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

You called for me, Sir?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Hmm Sammy, Sammy, Sammy, Sammy. Can't say much about Sammy. Let's just say I'm kickin in Rat Pack mode. Deans next. I'm not sure if I can draw the balls to be Frank yet.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Bloody Hell, Klink...tismey might know what you drink but I don't. Do I look like your Mum lately? You want beer, ale, the grape, the grain the catcus? Give me clue, darlin'. We are low, but not destitute (that's the bartender)  I have already forgotten what you usually drink. Seemed to be draft or some sort of fancy ale wasn't it?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh howdy ulrik. Will we be exchanging pleasantries today.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

Definitely...

I need a beer...no...three...and peanuts....


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm not particular at all, any beer will do. How bouts a pint of guinness, sweets.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello ulrik....Nice to meet you, please pull up a bar stool and join us. Do you know Klink?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Hockey season's in swing, ulrich. Have you thrown on the blades for the season yet?


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanx, Klink 

A guiness is exactly what I need now...

And yes, I know Klink..from ye olde days, you know

and of course, nice to meet you, mystique

I had a graphic board with your name on it ones...if that means anything to you...


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Definitely...
> 
> I need a beer...no...three...and peanuts.... *



But a beer is  beer is a beer...a little more specific, please?

*Mystique sets the peanuts on the bar and wonder if she can get the monkey back to clean up the mess in the morning*


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

Have I been summoned? Who dares disturb my slumber?!?!   

Mystique, get me a mocha Latte, put it on my tab  

where's the admiral been lately? I haven't seen him around for a while


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

hey, you bet i did. i saw you out there wandering around on the street and just had to call you in for round. besides you still owe me pics of the wild garden, remember?

mystique - do you remember my friend ulrik that i was telling you about some time ago? this is him. just watch that he doesn't try to sell you a computer moniter with a built in web cam in the screen


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

A Guinness would be a rather good start, though I have to admit I would prefer a beer from Germany, an Eichbaum Ureich to be exact...oh wait...I have a crate of them left in my fridge

*runs out of the room 

*somenoicesofsomebodydiggingthroughallthatcraptoreachhisfridge

*walks back in with a good, ice cold, german Pils...

Aaahhhh...and the fridge didn't even fight back this time


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> 
> I had a graphic board with your name on it ones...if that means anything to you... [/B]



*Myst gives Ulrik and Klink their Guiness and suddenly wishes she were in Wisconsin where bartenders can drink on the job*

Ulrik? May I ask what is a "Graphic board and why was my name on it?"


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

i thought you europeans liked warm beer?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Hello xaqintosh. Me thinks Addy is up to his usual international man of mystery plundering.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey, you bet i did. i saw you out there wandering around on the street and just had to call you in for round. besides you still owe me pics of the wild garden, remember?
> 
> mystique - do you remember my friend ulrik that i was telling you about some time ago? this is him. just watch that he doesn't try to sell you a computer moniter with a built in web cam in the screen  *



Hah, behold Ed! My father built a small wodden house in that garden!!! I am creating a "Darwin" style poster for him for christmas, with the evolution of the house, for this, I have to scan all those pics my brother shot, so I can send you more pics than you can handle 

You told somebody about me?

YOU TOLD SOMEBODY ABOUT ME?


ED!!!

You know you shouldn't do that! 
*whispers this could bring us both into big trouble


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *Have I been summoned? Who dares disturb my slumber?!?!
> 
> Mystique, get me a mocha Latte, put it on my tab
> ...



Only at Herve's do we allow 13 yr olds in the bar, but at least he didn't try to snek by me with some umbrella drink.

*Myst makes xaqintosh his latte*

AK beens swamped with homework lately tho he should be getting a break soon. Never fear, if I see his wandering about, you can be sure I'll be dragging his arse into Herve's pronto.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *i thought you europeans liked warm beer? *



HOW DARE YOU!!!

Warm beer!

Buah...

Those English people maybe (IIRC they used to drink warm beer called "Cervezia" or something like that), but not us!!! We like it cold. Cold...and basically just cold.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

*sips his latte* ahh, refreshing  

hello to you too klink  

its good to have herve's back, brings back some fond memories


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

just mystique. i told her what a great sense of humor you have and how you were born on such a great birthday. (that shouldn't put any pressure on you should it?  ) I didn't do nything stupidlike tell her you were a nice guy or something 

hey xaq -glad you heard me yelling as well. i must admit, i'm surprised you and wdw haven't applied to be mods. of course you're not around quite as much as you used to be, are you?

this thread is suddenly oving so fast. i have this picture of us all typing furiosly at the same time trying to respond in time so it makes sense. LOL


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Hmm Sammy, Sammy, Sammy, Sammy. Can't say much about Sammy. Let's just say I'm kickin in Rat Pack mode. Deans next. I'm not sure if I can draw the balls to be Frank yet. *



You don't HAVE the balls or you can't DRAW his balls? 
He's the only one of the pack I LIKE. And you still haven't answered my question what this is all about, Klink...This Rat Pack thang. 

Now I see what you mean about being on super reply mode....especially when you are on the most heinous, slowest dial-up connection of the face of the planet.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

Tell me who's trying to make sense and he'll regret it!

NOBODY MAKES SENSE IN THIS ROOM, OK?

Not as long as I'm around.


Me beeing a nice guy? Nah, basically, I'm your average Unix deamon, I do what I am told to do, but I always torture you with output nobody is interested in and random quotes from the Hitchhiker's.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

LOL right Ed. We're bring this thread to it's knees.

xaqintosh: Oh the mammaries!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

'lo Ed, I could hear your holler even with my iPod blasting Iron Man at 100% volume   
haven't been around as much, but I'm gonna start again  I don't think I'd like being a mod, as fun as it may sound, I just wanna be a regular poster


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

me likes fishing and throwing things


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

well, ulrik's avatar is making me dizzy again. so if i start laughing too hard you'll be calling 911 for me - "help, i've fallen and i can't get up"


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

me likes drinking stuff that english people used to dring warm


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *HOW DARE YOU!!!
> 
> Warm beer!
> ...



Look:

A: I'm new and just learning.
B: Guiness is SUPPOSED to be served warm, this much I DO know
C: If you want a bloody COLD beer, then say so, I'm a hell of a woman but a mind reader I'm not.
D: You may have been here longer, but Ed's let ME run this bar and I demand patience and respect while you are here. I will bend over backward to please you (*ahem*) but you have to tell me WHAT YOU WANT

Fair enough?

Now...would you like a COLD beer?

And yes, Ed told me what a good friend/nice guy you were long long ago. If Ed says it, I believe it to be true, well except that sh*te about my picture, eh Ed???


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

> *chips myssy:*
> You don't HAVE the balls or you can't DRAW his balls?



Damn, thought that would get by you. 

I can't draw a lick, girl.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

step away from that avatar, sir!

We've warned you before! Making mods dizzy around op..

NO!

Lower it!

NOW!

Lower that avatar...

good...we warned you before! No ed-gets-dizzy-avatars around open fires!

IS THAT CLEAR?

OK...go on...

back to our regular programm


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

ulrik, I must say, your avatar is probably the best one I've ever seen


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Look:
> 
> A: I'm new and just learning.
> ...



Listen Lady,

1) Don't call me "look"
2) I did talk to Ed who said I like drinking warm beer, not to you (though I guess talking to you would have been more fun than talking to Ed) You can call me stupid, gay, red, singular or anything, but NEVER say I like warm beer, ok?
3) A Guiness is not server warm!!! It isn't served cold either...basically...it's just served
4) I give you patience and respect if you stop interfering in my personal war with Ed
5) Don't panic
6) What was this thread about?


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *'lo Ed, I could hear your holler even with my iPod blasting Iron Man at 100% volume
> haven't been around as much, but I'm gonna start again  I don't think I'd like being a mod, as fun as it may sound, I just wanna be a regular poster  *



well, keep the sound down. iron man is one of the few old metal songs i've never learned to appreciate. don't ask me why.

as far as being a regular poster - there's a big part of that i understand. it's not quite the same on this side. but all new experiences are worth having once so i'll enjoy whatever i decide to be doing as best i can. actually this admin thing could be fun. but right now i'm getting a new pm about every time i hit submit on these posts. so if i seem like i disapeared at some point, i'm just in the office doing paperwork. i'll have the surveilance turned on to keep track of what's going on out here.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Drat! Auto-double posting when flipping to the last page.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *ulrik, I must say, your avatar is probably the best one I've ever seen  *



ANd I have to say I completely agree with you


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

has klink got echolia again? :?:


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *has klink got echolia again? :?: *



That or the other thing he used to have...


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

don't like Iron Man?  

how 'bout "smoke on the water"? can I play that?  

klink:


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Echolia and emoticonism. *chuckles*

Oh yes, ulrik hold your tongue. It's a secret!
*giggles like a school boy*


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

smoke on the water is great - i can remember when everyone i knew could play it on a touchtone phone


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

on a touch tone phone? that sounds awesome, you'll have to teach me how to do it someday!


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Echolia and emoticonism. *chuckles*
> 
> Oh yes, ulrik hold your tongue. It's a secret!
> *giggles like a school boy* *



Your secret is save with me.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

try it for yourself xaq - it's not that complicated. hell, klink could probably figure it out and give you the # sequence in less than 2 minutes. i did say everybody i knew was doing it, not me 

hey Bobb - i see you out there. come on in and meet everybody and join the fun.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

On second thought, ulrik, I'm coming out with it.

*Klink strips down to his BDay suit and has a streak*

Woo hoo!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

Ed: I would, but its 11:20 over here and everyone's trying to sleep... come to think of it, might be fun  (joke!)

I'm gonna go do a google search!  

klink:  hey, no streakers!


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Ummm....didn't need to see that klink


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Damn, thought that would get by you.
> 
> I can't draw a lick, girl. *



*You KNOW better than that, Klink*

And:

what happens if we drop the "draw" out of that sentence?


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *On second thought, ulrik, I'm coming out with it.
> 
> *Klink strips down to his BDay suit and has a streak*
> ...



That was uncalled for..

So, it's 5:20 in the middle of the night here, I guess I'll go to hibernate mode now, so long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

look what I've found so far:
http://www.pagesz.net/~joe/humor/touch_to.htm
this is great, I'm getting obsessed


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

you didn't see klink's link - he covered it up 

(bad admin, bad)


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

But you looked anyway, right JohnnyV?
Pervert! *snickers*

Howdy, by the way.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *On second thought, ulrik, I'm coming out with it.
> 
> *Klink strips down to his BDay suit and has a streak*
> ...



Jumps up on top of the bar and sprays the seltzer bottle and cheers!!! 

*YOU ROCK KLINK!!*


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

hey, great seeing you ulrik thanks for stopping in on your way to bed. hope the sedatives work


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

I more than looked...

*swings the camera around in her hand by it's strap which noticably Klink was without*


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Of course I looked  Umm....yeah...just for the record I'm not gay nor do I have any problems with gay people.  I am told once in awhile that I am perverted though


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Goodnight Ulrik...I can see that you are going to keep me on my toes.

I welcome the challenge. 

Dream a little dream.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Goodnight Ulrik...I can see that you are going to keep me on my toes.
> 
> I welcome the challenge.
> ...



I'll dream a little dream, just for you

*slowly closes his TiBook while hitting the "submit reply" button


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

See ya ulrik, was great chattin again. Goodnight.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

g'night ulrik


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok...wait one second...

*mystique stays on top on the bar and finds the bullhorn*

SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW WE GOT FROM PLAYING OLD METAL SONGS ON A TOUCH TONE PHONE TO STREAKING AND THEY WIN A PRIZE"

*mystique sprays some Silly String(tm) in the air, sits down, spins around in her snakeskin pants and starts refilling rounds.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Now I remember why I stopped visiting the fourms so much, my email is becoming flooded with reply thingys .  Pass me a SoBe Power will ya?


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

well, ulrik and klink were discussing some secret the whole time we were playing smoke on the water on the phone, and then he suddenly "came out" with the secret, which for some reason required stripping naked and running around    the discussion quickly changed to that


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

That's quite alright, JohnnyV. I'll let you in on a little secret....
I'm _not_ really Sammy Davis Jr.
Shhhhh! Don't tell ulrik.

Ah yes, the streaking was a cover up. AdmiralAk has taught me some "man of mystery" tricks.
*laughs maniacally*


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> 
> SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME HOW WE GOT FROM PLAYING OLD METAL SONGS ON A TOUCH TONE PHONE TO STREAKING AND THEY WIN A PRIZE"
> *



that's just one of the reason's i've never quite liked iron man. 

JohnnyV - you really should disable that email thingy and just show up more regularly. it's really less work in the long run. 

has anybody seen my co-admin themacko aroung today?


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *That's quite alright, JohnnyV. I'll let you in on a little secret....
> I'm not really Sammy Davis Jr.
> Shhhhh! Don't tell ulrik. *



*gives xaqintosh a free mocha latte for answering even though she is still lost as to what exactly transpired*

and then gives herself a shove over the bar, landing in Klinks semi-dressed lap and gives him THE LOOK for ignoring her question.

And thank goodness you are NOT Sammy Davis Jr.
*shudder*


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

don't like iron man... what a shame... 

how bout War Pigs or Fairies Wear Boots? GREAT songs 

anyways, I think I'm gonna retire for the night, almost midnight  talk to all o' you tomorrow

EDIT: ooh! yum! another latte! *gulp-gulp-gulp*
all right, time for bed  

later!


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

xaqintosh: Paranoid: ALL SONGS ON THAT ALBUM ROCK!!!!


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

You aren't SDJ????? Crap.


*gives mystique the cold shoulder for not giving him his drink


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 29, 2002)

mystique: DEFINITELY! 
probably their best album, although I love their first also 

Black Sabbath is my favorite band


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

did you ASK for one, JohnnyV? I'm SO sorry, I was mixing them and Klink's streaking confused me. Give me a few days to get used to this.

Please tell me what you'd like and I'll be sure it's a GOOD one.?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Night xaqintosh.
*Klink practices playing Mary Had a Little Lamb on the telephone. 3212333,222,133*


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

*makes Johnny V a So Be Power...a STRONG one and takes it to him personally, bows, apologizes and vows to do better next time*


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

A "GOOD one" eh? umm....I'll take myself outtta the gutter now   I wanted a SoBe Power: http://www.sobebev.com/product_info/powerlinepower.shtml


Mmmm....they are tasty


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Night xaqintosh.
> *Klink practices playing Mary Had a Little Lamb on the telephone. 3212333,222,133* *


 *Myst stands in front of Klink with her arms crossed over her chest, taps her boot and stares at him intently*


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks mystique


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

klink - i'll be expecting a concert next time we talk on the phone


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *A "GOOD one" eh? umm....I'll take myself outtta the gutter now   I wanted a SoBe Power: http://www.sobebev.com/product_info/powerlinepower.shtml
> 
> 
> Mmmm....they are tasty  *



Somehow I knew this would be like this...I feel like Erin Brocovich.
But I don't quit.

Johnny V. What did you ask for to drink and what's the post number? Please?


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*mysti threatens:*_
> ...and then gives herself a shove over the bar, landing in Klinks semi-dressed lap and gives him THE LOOK for ignoring her question.



Oh I crumble when you give me THE LOOK. Ok, ok, I'll tell. You'll be disappointed though because there isn't a melodramatic story to it. From time to time I like to revert back to the good ol days of the '50s 60s. I just dig the 'cool' of the Rat Pack. Sammy was particularly the funnier of the bunch, in my eyes. And he was quite an entertainer, which I sometimes fancy myself to be on occasion.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

*Klink starts to figure out smoke on the water using teletones*

Arg! I've gone tone deaf! I only hear 3 tones!

*wimpers*


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Okay, there seems to be some confusion. I wanted a SoBe Power. SoBe is a company that makes "natural" drinks (http://www.sobebev.com).  The kind wanted was the one called "Power" (http://www.sobebev.com/product_info/powerlinepower.shtml)


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *klink - i'll be expecting a concert next time we talk on the phone  *



How come everybody gets to talk on the phone but ME???

*pretends to pout which doesn't work very well with her caustic attitude and mouth 

I think for Christmas there should be some AT & T Well-Wishing. 
I want to hear Klinks NY accent. HEH.


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

My Nu Yawk accent? Ed, do I have an accent?


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Klink....please tell me that you at least put your pants on before I hurdled the bar and landed in your lap the second time....


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh my, why of course I did.....
and my chastity belt.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

*shakes her head*...I have to clean this bar. When you ****heads decide to keep your clothes on and stop pretending to be SDJ rocking out to  "It Had To Be You" on your cell phones, let me know if I can be of your assisstance.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Oh my, why of course I did.....
> and my chastity belt.  *



OW!!!! So THAT'S that dirty mother that took about three inches of skin outta my stomach like a carving knife!!

That things dangerous, Klinkster and since it's completely hopeless, PLEASE give it to the next homeless man you see on the way home; Perhaps he can use it to open his next can of Dinty Moore with it.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey!! I like Dinty Moore!!! And I'm not homeless


----------



## Klink (Nov 29, 2002)

lol  You're too much mysti.

Alright, it's about time I hit the hay. Good night to yous.


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

*ed kringes at the very thought of what male chastity belt must be like*

mystique - shhh - come over here. if a customer asks for something we don't have, program it into the replicator and just serve it to them. don't tell 'em where it came from . they'll never know the difference. 

huh, here Johnny, uh here's your sobe power. uh, hope you like it.

*see how it's done  *


----------



## edX (Nov 29, 2002)

good night nu yowk. keep it cool sammy. hit the road jack. ....

sleep well, klink


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Night, Sammy ..thanks for da show.


----------



## mystique (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Ed...I'm a quick learner and I'll catch up on all this. 

This was great. Looks like its getting late. I'm going to clean up and get ready to head out if there's no rush. Still be around for a bit. You get some rest, you've had some stressful day. If you ever need me, just holler. 

loves ya sammy~~


----------



## hazmat (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> I want to hear Klinks NY accent. HEH. *



We don't have accents.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

naw, no nu yowk acsense. 

hey ken!! glad you stopped by. klink and i were just talking about you and how we hadn't seen you around much, earlier today. guess you must have heard your ears buzzing. 

so if klink doesn't have an accent - what do you call that funny way he talks?


----------



## Klink (Nov 30, 2002)

Haha, howee hazmat! Good to see your old mug again. What have you been up to? Last we spoke you were doing your Sun certs.


----------



## plastic (Nov 30, 2002)

Just got back from a musical... 

"Singing In The Rain". A fresh change from all the rap metal stuff that I have been listening to.


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

Damnit, Hazmat dropped by after I request he do and where the hell was I? Still trying to figure out what TommyV wanted to drink, I recogin'.

Mornin' BossEd!

*Mystique opens the curtains to the B & G and they fall into shreads into her hands...*

*you hear much under-the-breath grumbling*

Okay, BossEd...can I PLEASE have a cheque? I need to do a bit of shopping. These curtains are in tatters and this place smells like that stuff they sprinkle on vomit in third grade. Besides...they are ORANGE...this is not good for the spinning-room snydrome.

*myst heads for the Bossman's office and a signed cheque shouting over her shoulder.."You know the honestly rules!"


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

Hello, my dear friends, I'd like to drink a cold beer and talk about important things.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

Hello ulrik.

I'm famished, one burger, medium well, please


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

oh, so you want to talk about me, eh ulrik? one of my favorite topics too.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

um, ed, I think I recall the word "important" in ulrik's sentence, eh?   

well, its the second night of chanukah, and my dad bought us an air hockey table  air hockey is my favorite sport


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

touche' xaq

air hockey table. cool. i used to love to play that. costs too many quarters though. never had my own. i'll bet you are going to get good!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

yep, air hockey is the greatest  my sister beat me though, 9-10  but then I beat my aunt, and my aunt beat my sister, so we don't know who's the best  we'll have to have some rematches 

anyways, I'm off to a chanukah party right now, be back later. And I'll be expecting my burger by then!


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

*Myst returns hours later, barely able to walk or carry all the boxes, bags and things on hangers surrounded with plastic...she collapses in a chair letting her days shopping fall to the floor in a crash in front of her and puts her boot on the chair before her.*

"Shopping is he11, I need a drink...who's in charge around here?!

Mystique looks sheepish remembering that'd be her 

Erm...guess I'll get my own martini. Anyone else around need a refill?

Drat, I missed ulrk.
Myst searches for  the Sapphire (Bombay) and slips off her boots hoping no one will notice


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

peew. i noticed all the way from the news forum


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

*walks into the bar. Notes the "21 years or older" sign and pulls up a seat at the bar*

Hey gents, ladies.


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

Hello, Trip  What trips your fancy this evening? 

BossEd...my feet do NOT stink!! I was referring to my lack of consumate professionalism, not smell.


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Give me a water and I'll tell you about my new cat.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

yea sure - i know what shopping shoes smell like at the end of the day


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

*Mystique shines up  a tall glass and fills it with water and ice for Trip, sets it on a bar napkin and leans over the bar to listen to his story about his new cat with interest*


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

It's a cat, no suprise there, but wait...

...it's a pure breed, short haired, king champion! That's right! We get to show it off in January and maybe reel in a lot of money.  Other than being a superior male cat to all other cats it also likes to sleep. I just took a 30 minute nap with it and I must say...it was relieving!

Now: what's a lady like you doing in a bar like this?


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

oh no, trip used the L word


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

Is that a no-no? Should I instead use: woman? girl? mom? zaphood beeblebrox? 

C'mon! I already have trouble with the ladies, I don't need this!


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

Trip, sounds like a lovely cat. I'm a cat person myself. ( most cats) We have 3 cats around here, 2 brothers that are spoiled rotten but full of character and one beautiful Siamese that I can't stand because it's so timid and dumber than a sack of hammers (same way I feel about men ) 

Oh pshaw, don't listen to Ed...he's still trying to make up for giving me hell way back in June and running me off in tears. 
Any of your above choices are fine but ONE, Trip; calling me *MOM* is absolutely OUT. Then you WILL see some fireworks, but if you want to call me "Hey you up on the jukebox" , as long as you are respectful about it, that's just groovy.

I *CAN* be a lady if I want to, Ed...I just don't choose to let YOU see that side of me. Then I'd never hear the the end of *THAT.*  Besides, don't you have a forum to run? What are you doing lounging in here in the B & G?

Go do something worthwhile like get rid of this orange color scheme before I honk on my new  boots.  

*kissy kissy, ED* You luvs ya, baby? 

(I'd like to keep my job)


----------



## Trip (Nov 30, 2002)

You'll have to excuse me. I shouldn't have come into the bar this late, I'm tired. I guess I'll stop by again tomorrow for another water and a nice chat. And the light show (resturant at the end of the universe). 

Thanks for the drink! Nighty-night.


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

Now look what we did, we ran him off. 
SIGH


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *um, ed, I think I recall the word "important" in ulrik's sentence, eh?
> 
> well, its the second night of chanukah, and my dad bought us an air hockey table  air hockey is my favorite sport  *



I always dreamed of having an air hockey table, but in germany, you barely find them.

My parents have a pool billard in their basement, I played that for hours and always won against friends when there was a pool table around in some bar...

do we have an airhockey table at Herve's?


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Drat, I missed ulrk.
> *



No problem, I'm used to beeing ignored...


----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

My cat can eat a whole watermelon!   I'll have a Pink Gin.


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

yea i think we do have an air hockey  table here, but i doubt mystique has gotten around to cleaning it off yet. I believe it still has orange pop spilled on it and a couple of layers of something i don't even want to describe. perhaps you take a fire hose and clean up and then we'll play once it dries. 

so do you have any new exciting sites to share with us? any shiny new girlfriends? married yet?


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

*myst gets itaniaum a PinkGirl and a drink as well* 

I'll clean up the bloody air hockey table for you maniacs but the first one of you to zing one of those pucks through the air, over the bar and knock some sense into me mops the bog in the cellar for a week.  Clear enough?


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> I'll clean up the bloody air hockey table for you maniacs but the first one of you to zing one of those pucks through the air, over the bar and knock some sense into me mops the bog in the cellar for a week.  Clear enough?  *



forget it then, i'm out  

i may live dangerously sometimes, but not that dangerously


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

> _spoken out of the blue by ulrik _
> *I always dreamed of having an air hockey table, but in germany, you barely find them.
> 
> My parents have a pool billard in their basement, I played that for hours and always won against friends when there was a pool table around in some bar...
> *


*Mystique stares at ulrik warily*

 Are you gonna be like a shopping bag person? You know like, sit in
alleyways and like talk to buildings and wear men's old shoes and that kinda  thing?


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

Do you mean me, Ed?

Well, no new sites that I'd like to show here, I'm not here to show my daily work.

I have to admit that I am doing not much webdesign at the moment, I am only administrating the sites I built during the last two years, this is my main income.

I also started to study, so I don't have that much time.

With the money I make from that webprogramming crap, I finally were able to do what I always wanted to do: work in the 3D branch.
Not only am I know a freelancer at SGI in the localisation of the OpenGL Performer (actually, SGI is still desperately searching skilled C programmers), but I also managed to get my first 3D projects going.

I more or less grew into a SGI fanatic during the last months (thanx to RacerX  ), not only collecting older machines (at the moment I am surrounded by an OnyxRE2, an Indigo, an Indigo2, two Octanes, a O2 and a Crimson) but I also bought my current production machine - an Onyx IR2 - from a swedish company which switched to HP Itanium based graphic machines, it was rather expensive, since I also gave it a new Quad R14K Nodeboard and stuff and of course a dataglove (minority report style  )). 

This is what has changed in the past, and my girlfriend isn't as shiny  and new as she used to be, but curiously she is still my girlfriend, though I can't understand it...but well...WOMEN!!!

So much for my past fews months compressed into a few lines of techtalk...
*dodgesthebottlesthrownbyboredlisteners


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Are you gonna be like a shopping bag person? You know like, sit in
> alleyways and like talk to buildings and wear men's old shoes and that kinda  thing? *



Ed must have told you more about me than I realized...


----------



## kendall (Nov 30, 2002)

_Pink it's my new obsession
Pink it's not even a question,
Pink on the lips of your lover, cause
Pink is the love you discover_


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

oh no - i opened the door for ulrik to talk about his computers !! please, somebody turn him off before racerx gets here or we will all be asleep 

so how are the fish? mine have grown quite a bit. and the cold is finally starting to control the duckweed some.


----------



## ulrik (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *oh no - i opened the door for ulrik to talk about his computers !! please, somebody turn him off before racerx gets here or we will all be asleep
> 
> so how are the fish? mine have grown quite a bit. and the cold is finally starting to control the duckweed some. *



You asked for it, now live with it!!! 

If you ask me questions about my life, prepare to talk about computers...
(which reminds me, I must get that R10K out of my head)

The fish are alright, maybe I can shoot a pic of them next week

Did I miss any updates on your garden? Which version is it now? 0.9PublicRelease3?
SHOW ME SHOW ME!!!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *I more or less grew into a SGI fanatic during the last months (thanx to RacerX  )...*



Did I hear some one blame me for some thing? I was just sitting here watching _Lord of the Rings_ on my Indy.

Yes, I drool every time I hear about Ulriks toys. I did upgrade the processor in mine from an R4600sc/133 to an R4400sc/175 (which helps with the video capture that I use my system for, I still need to get an O2 soon), but I dont have anything that even comes close to what Ulrik has.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 30, 2002)

My Indy plays my DVDs better than any TV I own!


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

well, since i don't have my itools/.mac account anymore, i have no easy way to showcase them. but perhaps i will dig out some of the most recent and show them (at least a month old).

well, i gotta go eat real food and hang out with the old lady. see you guys later.


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *forget it then, i'm out
> 
> i may live dangerously sometimes, but not that dangerously  *



You wuss.....dangerously...yeah, those daisies in the garden are pretty dangerous...some peatmoss might accidently get tracked in the house and the "Old Lady" might have yer @$$ fer it. That's livin' pretty dangeriously, allrighty. 

Rootbeer, Boss?


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey Racer!!!!


----------



## RacerX (Nov 30, 2002)

Hi ya! My ears were burning!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

hey all, back from the party, it was pretty cool, I got cake  they had a talent(less) show which was pretty cool too.
anyways, where's that burger? I've been waiting for HOURS


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

oh, and may I suggest putting a large cage around the air hockey table so as to avoid rendering our lovely bartenderess unconscious via a flying puck? then we can have "EXTREME Air Hockey"!


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 30, 2002)

> Still trying to figure out what TommyV wanted to drink, I recogin'.




TommyV?? Thats a new one.....


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

xaq: I made you burger but Trip's cat ate it when you went to the party. Did you win the talent party by playing some Sabbath on your cell phone?? 

JohhnyV: It appears that I am just doomed to screw up whenever you come into the pub..mess up your drink, frick up your name...you charm and good looks must be what's flustering me. 

Let me apologize and buy you one of those nasty, I mean , healthy health food beverages?


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

aw, no burger? oh well, I'm in the mood for a pizza now anyways

unfortunately I didn't have time to practice my superior touchtone skills enough to enter the talent show, maybe next year I'll do Paranoid or Iron Man  
of course I'll need an older phone, the new ones' tones don't seem as good


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

ah yes, those old 70's phones were much more melodic. and they did a better job of sustaining a note when you hold it down. guess it's not always progress, eh? 

maybe i'll have a slice of your pizza if you don't mind. and as long as it's not sausage. 

people who obey the laws and eat sausage should see how both are made.


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

nope, none of that sausage stuff for me, its not kosher  

I'll have a large pizza, plain cheese please  tell me when its done mystique, and if I'm sleeping Ed can have it 

Oh yeah, Ed, you can have as much as you want, as long as its less than two slices 
over here in New England we have this place called Papa Ginos, they have the best pizza ever  I once had a whole large in one sitting   although I was quite full after


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

myst - do not let xaq eats til he explodes! 

and make that pizza with extra cheese while you're at it. (please  )

i'll probably take my slice and run. i kinda got cornered into cleaning some house tonite. who cleans house at 10 or 11 at nite?


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> people who obey the laws and eat sausage should see how both are made.  *


 kinda like women


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 30, 2002)

> Let me apologize and buy you one of those nasty, I mean , healthy health food beverages?



You should really try one of these if you see them around.  They aren't really health food, just have herbs and stuff in them.  Its some great stuff and I guest the apology is accepted 


And I'm told I do have quite the charm with the Ladies, however for some reason I don't think it works online, only in real life 

Well I'll finish my drink and head to bed, latter everyone


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

*gulps the whole pizza (except for Ed's slice) in one swallow*

ooh, my stomach...


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 30, 2002)

time for bed for me too, almost 12:30. good night all


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

nite xaq. nite johnny (check your forum on your way out - i left you a present)


----------



## mystique (Nov 30, 2002)

What's Johnny/Tommy/So Be's Forum?


----------



## edX (Nov 30, 2002)

classifieds - and that's twice he came and went without seeing his test thread


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

must be my new leather pants are confusing his "test thread"


----------



## RacerX (Dec 1, 2002)

200 post in two days, wow! I think HB&G is back, and that Mystique is quite the hostess! She really knows how to bring in the clientele.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

I hate yam! Had a bloody lunch made up of it!


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2002)

hmm, ilove candied yams with melted marshmallows on top. i'll have to tell the cat in the yams story sometime. 

yea, must be the leather pants.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *200 post in two days, wow! I think HB&G is back, and that Mystique is quite the hostess! She really knows how to bring in the clientele.
> 
> Keep up the good work!  *



Thank you R-X...it's always nice to hear a compliment when you are the struggling new girl on the block.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *I hate yam! Had a bloody lunch made up of it! *



If they came from McDonalds, small wonder,, that.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey, guys.  Thanks for the welcome back.  Just got back from Hoboken, NJ, seeing Yo La Tengo.  It's the Hanukkah Series, for the eight nights of Hanukkah.  Of the many times I've seen them, this was definitely my least favorite.  They had this "Free Jazz" band who opened for them play most of their set with them as well.  I relate it to dumping ketchup on fine French food.

Anyway, so things are going well.  Klink, I did get my Sun certification last spring.  In June, I started working for the US Bankruptcy Court in Lower Manhattan doing system administration.  Good gig.  Also moved from Kensington to Carroll Gardens days before the new job.  Awesome neighborhood.

So anyway, who's gonna pull me a pint of Guinness?


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Hello Hazmat, I was just about to dim the lights and go home...been bored for a few hours sitting here painting my toenails and listening to the lonely hearts tunes on the juker.

*Hands hazmat his Guinness* Wish I could join you...bloody thirsty tonight. 

So you are a New Yorker with that Klink fellow as well, aye?  Some day I'm going to visit there just to say I did


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

Sigh..... yams...


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2002)

yams and hams - good stuff together. almost like porkchops and applesauce.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *yams and hams - good stuff together. almost like porkchops and applesauce.  *


There's nothing wrong with that combo!!!

_Casey goes to finish his Porkchops and Applesauce Combo in peace_


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *Sigh..... yams... *


   Sheesh man...did you have to build a castle out of the damn things?

*GET OVER IT* 

*Mystique dusts off the air hockey table she scrubbed on all night just for that onery ulrik, puts a cover over it, steps back to admire her new curtains, then dims the lights for anyone needing a toddy and heads out the door*


----------



## ulrik (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Are you gonna be like a shopping bag person? You know like, sit in
> alleyways and like talk to buildings and wear men's old shoes and that kinda  thing? *



Ed must have told you more about me than I realized...


----------



## plastic (Dec 1, 2002)

Yawn... it has been raining here all day... and the humidity is making things almost unbearable... had to stay indoors the whole day.... thankfully I get to rush to a meeting for the Mac User Group Singapore today...


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow, this place is really shaping up, mysti. Nice curtains. This place needed a woman's touch. 

That's awesome news hazmat! Getting your certs done and landing a cool gig admining for the gov. Nize. I hear Carroll Gardens is really turning around some lately. I think that's by Smith St., west of Park Slope, right? It's great to hear you're doing so well.

"Pork chops and apple sauce."???  Wasn't that the famous Bobby Brady/Bogart line? 

Heh, ulrik. You really have yourself knee deep into SGIs. I remember when you bought your first box.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> That's awesome news hazmat! Getting your certs done and landing a cool gig admining for the gov. Nize. I hear Carroll Gardens is really turning around some lately. I think that's by Smith St., west of Park Slope, right? It's great to hear you're doing so well.*



Thanks, Klink.  That's exactly where Carroll Gardens is.  Just below Cobble Hill.  Lots of awesome bars and restaurants around  here.  We should meet up for a *real* beer sometime. 



> *
> "Pork chops and apple sauce."???  Wasn't that the famous Bobby Brady/Bogart line? *



Peter Brady. 



> *
> Heh, ulrik. You really have yourself knee deep into SGIs. I remember when you bought your first box.  *



I'm now down to one Sun.  I sold the Blade 100 and got a 20 gig iPod.  So worth it for me.  I love this thing.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 1, 2002)

pardon my ignorance, but what does "SGI" stand for?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *pardon my ignorance, but what does "SGI" stand for?  *



Silicon Graphics.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 1, 2002)

all right, so 3d stuff?


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh I'm down for real beer, hazmat. Maybe we can meet up after you get out of work, or something like that. Give me a place and time and I'm there. 

Down to one Sun, aye? Heh, still own any Macs? *snickers*


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2002)

Ed: I haven't seen the test thread yet. I've checked every time I get on macosx.com too. I posted this in the "learning the controls" thread in the mod area in case you missed it there is more detail there


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *  We should meet up for a *real* beer sometime.
> *



*Mystique struts in a bit late after a long night of reconciliating with her boyfrend, hopes Edboss won't notice and hears this comment with her hawk ears...puts her hands on her hips, licks her lips and stares at Hazmat*

"What's the "Real Beer" sh*te"? You want the Jim Jones KoolAid? Herve's serves nothing but the finest.

*grumbles something about these NY snobs* 

*turns her back and starts washing glasses for the day/night).


----------



## edX (Dec 1, 2002)

morning all. i'm just waking up so if i don't make any sense please forgive me. lat post i attempted was all scrambled. verbs for nouns, nouns for verbs, etc. 

guess this one's ok. later.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Ed: I haven't seen the test thread yet. I've checked every time I get on macosx.com too*


Morning, BobbyC 

We thought you were testing the threads in my leather pants 

More's the pity I'm not wearing them today, I wanted to see how durable they were for barkeep work.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Morning Edboss....guess I can't be in trouble for sleeping in since you did too. 

Looks like your eggs aren't the only thing scrambled this morning..I vote for more coffee. 

*Mystique makes a large pot of coffee for the bar*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Oh I'm down for real beer, hazmat. Maybe we can meet up after you get out of work, or something like that. Give me a place and time and I'm there.
> 
> Down to one Sun, aye? Heh, still own any Macs? *snickers* *



Heh heh.  The G4 867 is the only machine I use now at home.  I even replaces my behemoth 19" CRT monitor with a 17" Studio Display.  My roommate got a new 1 gig PowerBook, so I took advantage of the $400 discount and got the display for $599.  Sweet.  What a gorgeous display, too.  Apple just needs to fix the screwed up text when font smoothing is enabled.  I filed a bug report at the Apple developer site and they said it's a known issue and are working on it.

The SPARC 2 I haven't even set up yet.  I can only get to it right now via  a serial connector.  And the PC I only turn on when I need something from it. 

Cool on the beer thing.  Though, if it's after work, you have to see me in a tie.   Where are you during the day.  I work down at Bowling Green.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> **Mystique struts in a bit late after a long night of reconciliating with her boyfrend, hopes Edboss won't notice and hears this comment with her hawk ears...puts her hands on her hips, licks her lips and stares at Hazmat*
> 
> "What's the "Real Beer" sh*te"? You want the Jim Jones KoolAid? Herve's serves nothing but the finest.
> ...



Meaning a beer without all the 1's and 0's.


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

> *mysti explains:*
> Mystique struts in a bit late after a long night of reconciliating with her boyfriend....



Explains the gushy stuff at the bar down the street.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Meaning a beer without all the 1's and 0's.  *



Close your eyes and use your mind, you'll be AMAZED at what you'll conjure up.

I live in rural Oregon, I SHOULD KNOW *grumble*

Ok, Ok, you and Klink go have your "real " beer but if I DO ever make it to NY, you both owe me one or three. 

Sounds like you are doing well, Hazmat...we're proud of you and keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2002)

> Where are you during the day. I work down at Bowling Green.




I have a sister at BG


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

KLINK! 

Just the  man I've been wanting to talk to!

We need to speak. 

and it wasn't "gushy stuff" it was a statement
Besides, you wouldn't let me come to NY and ride the horses in the sleigh in the snow...so


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

BTW GUYS: Just as a warning to you all:
Today is Decemeber 1st: If you don't know what this means it means this:
I GET TO PLAY ALL THE FREAKIN" CHRISTMAS MUSIC I WANT IN HERE WITHOUT ANY STATIC FROM YOU ALL

*Now Playing:* Bing Crosby: _There's No Place Like Home for the Holidays_ 

*DEAL WITH IT.*


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

He ran away screaming

Note: Post 101


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2002)

Yay Bing! I love Christmas time!


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh, you snuck up behind me, hazmat.
Ties don't scare me much. It's not like it's contagious for me. I've been inoculated, heh. Well, that's not completely true. I might be looking for a gig that requires a more professional appearance, tie not optional. Which brings me to answering your question of where am I during the day. I quit the studio gig about a month ago and am home most of the time (in Bayside, Queens). Thought the after work vibe would be more convenient for you.

Great, you haven't abandoned your Mac.  And nice deal on the Cinema Display. They _are_ good displays. I can't remember Apple making a bad one. So when are you getting your own TiBook for work? Pretty hot machine for admin types these days I'm seeing.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

*Myst High-5's JohnnyT*


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

*Mystique folds her arms and looks at Klink who is trying to ignore her*


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

No, no, not ignoring. Lagging behind on the reloads, dear. What up? Oh, are you an iChatty type person? Got your addy, I'm on.

Woops, you'll probably need this....
my addy = klink287
on AIM


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Well, this concerns your avatar here, darling...is this a permanent change or just a phase you are passing through?


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll be phasing depending on my moods and interest. Does it bother you?

picky, picky


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Is it the eye? *giggles*


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes! I can't be leaping over the bar to give Sammy DJ a smooch on the cheek or even a kiss under the misteltoe...he creeps me out. At least wear a mask when you come in here, please (and if you bring Dean in here, you're getting the spritzer bottle) I can live with any of your jester suits but NOT SDJ. _Pretty Please???_ (tries THE LOOK and the batting of some long eyelashes)


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Ok, it doesn't take much for me to change an avatar. But the batting lashes was sexy. *blushes*

*runs off to find an avatar*


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Myst fears what this jokester will return with that will be ten times worse*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Great, you haven't abandoned your Mac.  And nice deal on the Cinema Display. They are good displays. I can't remember Apple making a bad one. So when are you getting your own TiBook for work? Pretty hot machine for admin types these days I'm seeing. *



That's what I hear.  I lust over the PowerBook.  But unfortunately at work it has to be a Dell, at least for desktops.  So I have to run Windows.  Sucks.  I would love a Mac in any form for my desktop.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Guess that Dell Dude ran his vaudeville act into the ground until he wasn't cute and/or funny anymore and they pulled it, eh?


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

Alleluia, mysti. Nothing against Dell boxes, but that kid grated on my nerves.
This avatar ok? It's the Unisphere from the World's Fair in Queens. A bit of home pride showing. 

Yep, understand that deal, hazmat. Specially now that Bloomberg clamped down with city agency budget cuts. Would be hard squeezing that by as a necessary tool for the gig. Hey, who knows, maybe one day you can sneak in an XServe to work and tout it's low cost of ownership. Replace one of the Winboxes for print or file sharing. Heh heh.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

Yes, Klinkster...mucho thanks. 
I'm sure you could find something worse than SDJ, but not many.  

You're a dear. Have a candy cane


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

Ah, come on, Myst.  Sammy rules!  My roommate and I have some weird fascination with him.  We will sporatically break out talking like him.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Yep, understand that deal, hazmat. Specially now that Bloomberg clamped down with city agency budget cuts. Would be hard squeezing that by as a necessary tool for the gig. Hey, who knows, maybe one day you can sneak in an XServe to work and tout it's low cost of ownership. Replace one of the Winboxes for print or file sharing. Heh heh. *



Yup.  I think the only way I'll be able to get a Mac is if I can convince us to get an XServe.  I will, afterall, need a Mac to admin it.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Ah, come on, Myst.  Sammy rules!  My roommate and I have some weird fascination with him.  We will sporatically break out talking like him. *



*Myst turns from the sink, pulls off her plastic gloves and leans back on her elbows eyeing the NYers*

REALLY??? What _IS_ it with you guys and SDJ?  I never COULD stand him, though I admit talking like him could be a touch entertaining where having to look at Klink LOOK like him is just heinous.

*shakes her head*

Give me a few *REAL* brewskies in NY and then lay the act on me and maybe I'll appreciate it more. I actually play a fair amount of Frank's music but like I told Klink...he brings Dean in here and our love affair is over.


----------



## mystique (Dec 1, 2002)

I need to step out for a bit...you guys mind the bar and don't forget the trust jar...take a drink and the money goes in the jar..take a drink and don't pay and you get to meet the end of my friend Mr Broomstick. 

Trust me on this...you want to pay.

I'll BRB. *sm0000ch*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> **Myst turns from the sink, pulls off her plastic gloves and leans back on her elbows eyeing the NYers*
> 
> REALLY??? What IS it with you guys and SDJ?  I never COULD stand him, though I admit talking like him could be a touch entertaining where having to look at Klink LOOK like him is just heinous.
> ...



No clue what to say about it.  But funny you mention Frank.  I was in Hoboken, NJ, last night.  That's where Frank is from.


----------



## Klink (Dec 1, 2002)

lol That's too much. That's how the whole Sammy thing started with me. A former coworker did his Sammy imitation and it just caught on. Oh, and it didn't hurt that one of the house engineers looked like him. lol 

Billy Crystal does a great Sammy. lol


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

Per Mystique's request in another thread:

I'm me.  Don't know what else to say, ask away with any questions. 

 Mystique, give a round to the house on me!


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

What a bunch of wankers! I leave for seven hours and the place dies. 
Ahh..well, at least Klink and Hazmat paid for their fake beers. 

*Mystique drags something electronic and awkward out of a bag , holds it up to the wall and tries to stand back to admire it....thinks...I can do this myself ..Comes back with a hammer and nails, does some pounding on the back  wall beyond the bar mirror and finally hands an old used electronic LED sign up
 The ol Garage Sale Goddess ...she ponders a few moments and then fiddles with the sign Geek-style. When she hangs it back up and plugs it in, it's green scrolling letters read:

WHEN MYSTIQUE IS BEHIND THIS BAR SHE IS SUBE


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh! Mdnky! I didn't see you, was having too much fun with my new toy!

Please stay...what are you drinking? I'd like to chat with you a moment or three?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

Anything that's good.

Sorry I didn't reply sooner.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Alcoholic or not? Perhaps something easy like one of these mild, warm Christmas drinks that top off the night like a hot chocolate?

I'm looking at your post and there definitely seems to be something wrong with this picture, mdnky, dear....I've been here about 10 days and I have a post count of 116 (that's my age too btw) YOU have been here 17 MONTHS and have FEWER posts than I. MY GOD! This says one of two things...*I* am a mouthy broad or YOU are very shy and quiet or C: both.

*Myst gives mdnky his warm toddy* Are you unshy enough to tell me anything about yourself?  What does one DO in Kentucky? Married? Student?  and what's your name here mean? ( I'm very nosey)


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

Gotta work in a few hours, so nothing alcoholic plz.

For being 116 you have alot of energy.  

Couldn't tell you on the post count thing, just not alot to talk about in the past.  Was always too busy with work.

About me?  23, single, returning to school for liscensure (and an Associates of Science) in Paramedicine then going for a BS in Computer Science and hopefully after that med school.  I just resigned from a PT job as a EMT for a local Fire/EMS dept. due to time and class constraints, currently just working as a Marketing/IT consultant in the Real Estate field with some freelance web & digital design on the side.

There's alot to do in KY.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Sweet!! I am a Captain on a FD in a rural city and while we have a team of EMT's we also work with the cities Paramedics.  I'm not big on medical calls, I obviously prefer a fire alarm but it comes with the territory.

Well, I didn't mean to grill you all at once..It's late and I even need to retire as I have a 5:30 am morning to greet. 

Nice to meet you mdnky, I hope you'll stop by again and we can chat again.

Goodnight.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

*myst dims the lights for the late cliente and leaves a note how to warm up the crocks of the holiday toddies, then covers the pool table and air hockey tables, clothes the curtains and wanders out and heads for home*


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

so, what does everybody think of the remodeling _I've_ been doing?

still a lot of work to be done to make the new neighborhoods habitable, but at least the foundations have been laid. 

thanks for the kissy mysty.

not bad remodeling here either, but what does 'sube' mean? 

mdnky - might notice you have more to do now


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

Good for you medical type people.  We did a CPR/AED class here at work a while back.  Cool stuff.

Ed: exactly what remodeling are you referring to?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *mdnky - might notice you have more to do now  *


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

hazmet, if you venture to first page of the forums, you might notice we've added a few new forums and renamed and expanded another. hopefully this will be a good thing. we'll try it and see. mostly areas that i've seen posts for and no real forum where they fit well and expanding the web/graphics area to be a little less pro oriented and yet include more pro aspects at the same time. 


oh, mystique - don't you have some news to share with everyone here?   :wink,wink:


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

Hi there, mdnky. Nice to see you in the bar.

I think Ed's talking about all the forum changes he's done. Nice work mate. building quite an army of mods too.

Yes mysti, I'm curious about this "SUBE" business too. Is it some new hip slang.


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

Heh.
Reload, reload, reload.
That's how the story is told.


----------



## foxracegurl (Dec 2, 2002)

(oh gawd my daugther found me-mystique)


Hey all! Wasssabi??? 

You're brave to let my mum mix your drinks and now that she is marrying that cowboy she doesn't know her head from her....ankle. So beware. They have both gone mental.

Oh, I'm Fox Race Gurl, Mystique's daughter, also known as Tiff.

Cool place.

Gotta motor.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

*Mystique rushes in, shivering beneath her coat wearing a short dress and heels and nearly dropping the case of champange she is struggling to carry. *

I haven't got the sense God gave an avacado pit..its 2 degrees and I'm in a skirt 

*Setting the box on the back bar, Myst scurries around to open her new curtains and take the covers off the toys and start the Christmas music on the juke box*

(much grumbling down the hall 

Morning All...sorry I'm tardy...Iwas up VERY Late getting myself engaged. Um, as in to be MARRIED.

*mystique grabs the ends of the bar and sways on her heels* DId I just say that? 

Never mind about the Unix term on the board, we'll get back to that later...

*Myst takes the old LED sign off the back wall and fools with it with her shaking hands and then hangs it back up and has to sit down to read it the first time*

*Mystique was engaged to be married last night!! Your first drink's on me!!! W00t!!!!*


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

P.S. Ignore my daughter: She is an 18 yr old know-it-all smart@$$. 

I have NO idea where she aquired THAT trait.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

Uh oh.  The fam's arrived. 

Myst: congratulations!

foxracegurl: Is he cool? 

Ed: Nice changes indeed.  And thanks for the comment in the iGeek thread.  I just read that today. 


-Ken


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

GET OUT! Heh hehhh. 
That's great news, mysti. Congratulations, I'm happy for you.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello Hazmat, Klink (glare). 

Thank you for the congrats. 
My daughter really likes him but they have to give each other a bunch of crap, that's why I know they like one another.

Klink...go back to B and G II for a minute, I left you a message you need to read. 

Can I get you anything from the bar, Hazmat? I hope it's not as bloody cold there as it is here today. I can't warm up. Of course, if I'd wear some REAL clothes, that might be an issue.


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

*laughs* All this running back and forth has me discombobulated.

Cool hazmat, I'd rather call you Ken if that's ok. You can call me whatever you like, Klink, Mike, Michael. It's all the same to me.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Can I get you anything from the bar, Hazmat? I hope it's not as bloody cold there as it is here today. I can't warm up. Of course, if I'd wear some REAL clothes, that might be an issue.  *



Can you make me a Bloody Caesar, extra spicy?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> **laughs* All this running back and forth has me discombobulated.
> 
> Cool hazmat, I'd rather call you Ken if that's ok. You can call me whatever you like, Klink, Mike, Michael. It's all the same to me. *



Absolutely, Klike.  That's my name. 


-Ken


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

My apologies, Hazmat...I kept reloading the page and seeing nothing new because I didn't realize the page had moved on and missed your request. 

I am NOT with it today at ALL.

Here, is your Bloody Caesar, on the House. Let me know if it's not spicey enough. 

Klink, have you forgiven me?


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

*ed nearly faints as klink reveals his real name*

could a picture be next? 

ken - it took me a second to remember 'the iGeek thread". i've been distracted by more practical concerns lately. hey, i was just telling it like it is. You've always been a good guy around here.

mystique - can we have some of the more modern(?) rock xmas songs - like maybe the mckenzie brothers and john lennon, the kinks, etc.


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

Hehehe, Ed. Does that really freak you? I guess you haven't been noticing I've dropped it a few times somewhere else. I'm not quite as uptight about it as I use to be a year ago. Just being more true to myself (sound familiar?  ).

Picture? Ha! Don't push it. Need me a camera first. Presentation is still important. 

mysti, never felt slighted to have to forgive you. Think nothing of it, really. I've been chatting with someone on a tech problem and bulling about. Not avoiding you. You're my buddy, come on.

Heh, Ken. I like klike too.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey Ed, _I_ Have pictures of Michael   He's a babe, too.

Now about this Xmas music...I've got a good mix...Stevie singing "Silent Night" , The Boss, *cough* Sting, a beautiful Garth Brooks song, Jewel, my two personal favorites, Mariah Carey and Celine Dion (where are those puke smileys???), Hootie and the BF. J Lennon, Collin Raye, etc etc AND all the regular oldies.  Will that suit you? 

For the Klinkmaster, if he finds me one, I'd even add a Sammy Davis Jr Christmas Song.

Now *That's * a pal!


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

You're a peach, girl.  *and blushes*

My pictures? Jumpin yimmities!
I smell blackmail in the air. *laughs like an idiot*

You sure would be a pal if you let me play Candy Man. It really doesn't hurt, promise.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

OOOOOhhhhhhh Michael....that is REALLY pushing this friendship...besides, it's not a CHRISTMAS song. 

Go find a SDJ Christmas song and hurry up with the Candy Man while I'm in such a peach mood and I might let you play it while I have to go pee or something.  did someone say 'lady?


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

klink - we'll have a candy man sing along for new year's eve. how's that? 

and no, now that you're not "in the industry", it doesn't surprise me that much. not to worry, i won't try blackmail like mysti  (on the otherhand, i do have this pic of lou reed i might like to share  )


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Did I say a word about blackmail???
I just said that _I_ have pictures and he's much better looking than Sammy Davis Jr.  

So Ed...my capacity for mindless chatter is getting old talking to myself...I sent out some PMs on your recomendation which has brought Hazmat around and a response from the Aussie, but he hasn't been by.  How do I go out and drum up some business. And where's that crazy friend of yours that makes no sense? Ring him up and tell him to come have a drink on me, celebrating my big news.  I have this bar spotless, now I need some customers. 

I COULD dance on the bar, but being newly engaged...I think that might not be the best option.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

I'll get a surprise 'in-action' shot of Mike when we go out for beer(s). 

I have a fun Christmas list.  Just got expanded after the Yo La Tengo show on Sat.  They are doing the 8 nights of Hanukkah and we got "Merry Christmas from Yo La Tengo" CDs free at the show.  Weird.  But it's good.  So Christmas song that come to mind, and one of which should be in any jukebox:

Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues (with Kirsty Maccoll - RIP)
White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers
Rock N Roll Santa - Yo La Tengo
Merry Christmas (I Don't Want To Fight) - The Ramones
Father Christmas - The Kinks


That's all that comes to mind at the moment.  Oh, and the song that should be in the jukebox of any self-respecting bar is The Pogues.


-Ken


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> So Ed...my capacity for mindless chatter is getting old talking to myself...I sent out some PMs on your recomendation which has brought Hazmat around and a response from the Aussie, but he hasn't been by.  How do I go out and drum up some business. And where's that crazy friend of yours that makes no sense? Ring him up and tell him to come have a drink on me, celebrating my big news.  I have this bar spotless, now I need some customers.
> *



Spotless bar?  Sacrilege!


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *klink - we'll have a candy man sing along for new year's eve. how's that?  *



Um, Edboss....I just remembered...I'm going to have my spleen removed that day so I'm going to have to ask for that day/night off and miss it. Damn! Shame too, but..hey...it's been scheduled for months. I'm sure you understand. 

I bet Klink would even fill in for me as long as you let him join the er...choke, gag sing-along.


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

Oh, Candy Man on New Year's eve! Ha *haaa*! Excellent!
You understand I do duets with Dino, yes? And we take 50% of the door and 25% of the bar, eh? *chuckles the clown*

I was waiting for you to bring that guy in to the picture (pun intended, damn it).


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

You need to see a shrink about this, Michael..posthaste.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Um, Edboss....I just remembered...I'm going to have my spleen removed that day so I'm going to have to ask for that day/night off and miss it. Damn! Shame too, but..hey...it's been scheduled for months. I'm sure you understand.
> *



Only if you keep it in a jar at the end of the bar and have a contest for who can guess its weight.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey! Awesome idea, Hazmat!

I like this guy! He's got a sick mind like the rest of us! 

Okay,,,,you guys can do your "Rat Pack" routine but then I'm doing my Madonna routine. Take it or leave it.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Hazmat: Bring those tunes down here immediately so we can add them to the jukebox ...sounds like just the ticket to round out the music selection. Oh and...Please? 

Klink: You were just waiting for me to bring WHAT guy into the picture? You lost me on that one, wanna clarify for me pretty please?
Remember...I have pictures 

*CACKLE*


----------



## Langley (Dec 2, 2002)

I have converted my old(dead) iMac DV into a Pot Plant>>>>Looks cool<<<<I fish tank will be my next project.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello Langley

I've heard of the old Mac fish tank but not a pot planter. Always thought the fish tank sounded like it would be cool but never tried it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Langley (Dec 2, 2002)

Why do wives, girlfriends and mums hate computer equipment around the house?  My room looks like the drivers seat to the 'Death Star'.  Its taken me years to get this far with stuff.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Langley _
> *Why do wives, girlfriends and mums hate computer equipment around the house?  My room looks like the drivers seat to the 'Death Star'.  Its taken me years to get this far with stuff. *



HmmmI wouldn't be the one to ask that since it doesn't apply to me. I have every Mac weve ever owned sans one around here and never throw anything away, not even worn=out keyboards ("I might need a PIECE off that some day") so I'm the biggest computer/computer part pack-rat around these parts and it bothers me not at all. 

I'm sure there are some women who could help you with that question, but a Mac Forum might not be the place to find them


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

langley - definitly talk to racerx about the computer room syndrome. he somehow convinced (connived ? ) his wife to turn the living room into a replica of nasa control. something about not needing to eat or some such


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

*smirk*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *langley - definitly talk to racerx about the computer room syndrome. he somehow convinced (connived ? ) his wife to turn the living room into a replica of nasa control. something about not needing to eat or some such  *



My friend convinced his girlfriend to let him keep his Buell motorcycle in the living room last winter.

Now if I could just convince my roommate to let me keep my race car in the living room....


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm too frickin' picky....I can't even tolerate the Nordic Track in the Living Room.

Race Car, eh? What do you race (cars are not an acceptable answer)? I have a bro -in-law that races and a friend in Austin Tx that races but it's different kinds of racing, neither of which I know a lot about but I find it interesting. 

That is, if you are up to giving me the Readers Digest Condensed Version.


----------



## mystique (Dec 2, 2002)

One thing I note about this forum: People don't hang out in one place and post as fast as they do "over there" I can't get used to it. 

Anyway, I've got to go feed my child. If you are in the middle of typing to me, Hazmatter, I'll catch up with it after supper. 

You know where the booze is, jars on the bar and the Nimbus 2000 is locked away for violaters and theives.  

I shall return shortly.

-M.


----------



## Klink (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*mysti asked:*_
> You were just waiting for me to bring WHAT guy into the picture? You lost me on that one, wanna clarify for me pretty please?
> Remember...I have pictures



Sorry, that was aimed at Ed. Some dude in a photo I gave him. I think you both have the same set. *snarfs*

Yes, race story, if it's cool, Ken. I had a little taste of it on your site, but it doesn't say much.


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

no, mysti, this site is not as chatty as the other. of course you also don't have your sweetie here so that takes out about 90% of your replies at herve's II. the whole idea of this thread is that some of us just don't have the inclination to ichat, but would still enjoy conversing. so converstions just sort of drag on for days sometimes. you'll adjust. it's all in the expectations.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *no, mysti, this site is not as chatty as the other. of course you also don't have your sweetie here so that takes out about 90% of your replies at herve's II.*



WHAT is all this cr!p I'm getting about b3s and I monopolizing Herves II?  Is it TRULY getting on people's nerves because we can take it elsewhere but when we were gone for a week, everyone complained it was TOO QUIET

I don't want to become annoying, seriously so I would appreciate your honesty on this matter. Obviously under our current circumstances we are a bit hyper but we can certainly go to email/AIM.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Damnit Edboss, either you are going to have to spring for some heat in this joint or I'm coming to work in a snowsuit.

It's WINTER out side and I am freezing my arse off in these skimpy bartendering wardrobe.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 3, 2002)

It was 20-something degrees on my way to work this morning.  And windy.  I really need some gloves.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

I abhor winter, so where am I living? In the middle of the bloody Blue Mts. Snow city, baby. How smart is that? I'll be out of here soon, thank goodness. I' just do NOT do this snow and frozen fog stuff.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 3, 2002)

NYC would be absolute paradise if it were in a warmer climate.  Cold and windy in the winter, and hot and humid in the summer.  Ahhhh, gotta live it.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

You *LIKE* the  cold and wind in the winter? I was just in Milwaukee in October and that wind is freakin' FIERCE!!!! and COLD!!!!  I really really want to go to NY at Christmas time and ride the the horse-drawn sleigh in the snow. I can see you rolling your eyes and saying how touristy-Tom Hanks-cornball can you get, but I'd LOVE it. I know you can do it in other major cities too, but NY is the TRUE original sleigh-ride.  

Have you always lived there?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *You LIKE the  cold and wind in the winter? I was just in Milwaukee in October and that wind is freakin' FIERCE!!!! and COLD!!!!  I really really want to go to NY at Christmas time and ride the the horse-drawn sleigh in the snow. I can see you rolling your eyes and saying how touristy-Tom Hanks-cornball can you get, but I'd LOVE it. I know you can do it in other major cities too, but NY is the TRUE original sleigh-ride.
> 
> Have you always lived there? *



No, I hate the cold and wind, but it's a reasonable trade-off.  Never did a carriage ride in Central Park, but I guess it would be nice.  In general, I'm not into touristy things.  But to each his own. 

No, I haven't always lived here.  I grew up in the 'burbs, lived in Salem, MA, for five years, and in Sao Paulo, Brazil, for about a year and a half.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm generally not into "touristy" things either, in fact I go out of my way to AVOID them (thus the sarcasm) but that's ONE thing I would like to do. 

You just know Michael Klink from the forum or do you two know one another IRL?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 3, 2002)

I know Mike from here.  We've never met in person, until we go get a "real" beer soon.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Ahhh....that should be a blast; I envy you. 
(don't read this Michael)
He's a great guy and has been a very good friend to me when I needed one
the most. I'm sure the two of you will have a GREAT time with your "real beer"

Say, I've been meaning to ask you...are you on a Hazmat team or dept?  For being such a small  area/dept our city has   a GREAT Hazmat truck and team. They are often called out of our district because they are exceptional. I guess I need to go bck and read again wht you told me about yourself and your training.


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

hey mysti, like i told your beau, don't pay any attention to me. i can just be a smart@ss sometimes (figured i better say that cause you didn't know  ). hving fun and sharing our lives is what herves are all about. you guys just do what comes natural. (of course, once you guys are together and doing what comes natural, we'll hardly see either of you i'm sure  )

i was just whining because i've been too busy to keep up recently. wonder why that is?  and happy that you and all the se other folks have been around here, moving more *my* speed 

besides hazmet and i have been busy checking out tattoos across town


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what I just did here, but ignore this or have one of the mods delete it please.

grruummble

Been to the hospital to have my bolts tightened...I hate that freakin' place.


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

well, i'm sure we can shake them back loose for you if you want


----------



## jeepster485 (Dec 3, 2002)

Since we can say anything we want I just wanted to add to the comments about the cold - after locking my keys in my car twice in a week, I don't like the cold.............we need to skip over winter and move right into summer right now!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeepster485 _
> *...we need to skip over winter and move right into summer right now! *



I second that!


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

well i completely agrree about the cold jeepster. i once locked my keys in the car near the path of a tornado. i would much rather do that than lock myself out in cold and snow. nice thing about where i live now - nice moderate temps all year round. never too cold and never very hot. stays in the 60's during the day most times and the 40's or 50's at night. the wind can be a bit much, but it's not terrible.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Cry me a river Bossman...you down there in the Bay Area...you don't know what COLD is!!!

I'd also like to point out at this time that men are absolutely ACES at avoiding questions and comments they don't want to answer. 

[Bock Bock]

If one of these bolts falls OUT, then  you are Allllllllllllllllllll in for it.     *cackle*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 3, 2002)

> _
> besides hazmet and i have been busy checking out tattoos across town [/B]_


_ 

Hmmm, maybe we should start a "Show us your tattoo(s)" thread. _


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

hey, babe, you tending bar tonight, or socializing?

i'd like a yard of guinness and a glass of bushmill's if y'all got that sort of thing around here.


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

guess she's not tending bar tonight


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Baby! I was trying to talk to you on the other side of the Mall! Of course, coming right up


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey Hazmat, what's up with the tattoo's?  This sounds like the kind of convo we need to pick this place up..I've been cleaning out my belly button lint for hours


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

lol...

i was just over there...hmmm....bar-hopping...it's not just for IRL anymore


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

btw, keep the bushmills coming...


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Do you want to start a tab, sir? I hear you have a reputation.


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

hear? hear? you *KNOW* my rep 

** looks in wallet, which emits dust upon opening **

um, sure, let's do that tab thing -- i could do with another pint o' bushmills and a glass of guinness, babe


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

I was going to introduce you to Hazmat, but he comes and goes like a fart in a skillet without so much as a "ki$$ my ar$e" so I don't know if he's still about or not.


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Thirsty tonight, luv? Swallowing some agression and pain? Need a back rub after work? 
One tab started....I hope my Edboss doesn't yell at me.


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

he better not kiss your arse  that's my domain!


oh...um...allow me to introduce myself...i'm b3s...i usually hang out at the _bar up the road_...and mystique will eventually become mrs. b3s as we're engaged to be married 

now that i have this newfound line of credit....a round on me


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

I think we ran him off.

So how about that back rub, I'll take one if you don't want it, I am  literally the walking dead..total exhaustion (mostly mental). If they don't cut me loose to go home tomorrow you'll hear the ranting/screaming from WI.


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

lordy, babe, but i have a thirst...no agression...no pain...but i would like to hoist a pint to friend Tom...'eres to us and those like us, d4mn few left!

 

a backrub! who do i gotta kill to get one of those! hurt my shoulder with the barbells yesterday...not bad, but it does hurt a bit


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

ah, isee b3s finally stopped staring in the door and came in and had a drink. everybody, this is one of my buds from herve's II. since mysti isn't introducing him, let me - this is the sucker, er i mean , wonderful guy whom she is engaged too. :wink, wink:

so b3s - the metallica drive you out?  

myst - what men are avoiding which questions? :where's that angel smilie when you need it:

hazmat - tattoo thread sounds very entertaining. i don't think it could be me to start it. i would feel like i had to post mine. and since mine are kinda old and fading and the bottoms of my feet are hard to photograph by myself, it might be awhile coming. please feel free.


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

see - this is the problem - you guys post a whole page of posts while i'm composing mine and then i look stupid


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> So how about that back rub,



YES...um, please 



> I'll take one if you don't want it, I am  literally the walking dead..total exhaustion (mostly mental).



hey, u wanna back rub, you gotta backrub  but only if i can have the next dance...do y'all got any george strait over here? the guys down the street replaced mine with metallica today 



> If they don't cut me loose to go home tomorrow you'll hear the ranting/screaming from WI. [/B]



if i hear the ranting and screaming in my neck of the woods, i might see if dr. binder will come out for a 2nd opinion! or at least you'll heare my rant/scream rebuttle 

they'll let you go...they BETTER let you go!


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Excuse me, did I not introduce you honey? (disclaimer: When I say "Honey" it means b3s) But Hazmat was off again without so much as an unkind gesture...that boy needs to learn some bar manners


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Um, I have replaced all the jukebox music with Christmas music for the next 3 weeks. *sheepish grin*


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

*Mystique gets b3s another Guinness and another Bushmills in memory of Tom*


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

i can't dance to christmas music...not that what i do can *REMOTELY* be called dancing anyway 

well, we can always just sit in the corner and neck for a while 

oh, except that my pint is empty and me bushmill's has run out


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Ummmm...look in front of you. I'm GOOD.


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> ah, isee b3s finally stopped staring in the door and came in and had a drink. everybody, this is one of my buds from herve's II. since mysti isn't introducing him, let me - this is the sucker, er i mean , wonderful guy whom she is engaged too. :wink, wink:
> 
> so b3s - the metallica drive you out?



friend ed, i wasn't staring in the door, i was wandering past, looking in to see when my lady was on duty...i can buy her a drink when she's off at the bar down the street 

the metallica didn't bug me too much...have ipod, will ignore 



> yes, but see, these go to eleven


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

ahhh...another round for Tom...thank you, babe

*'eres to us and those like us, damn few left!*


----------



## mystique (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh Ed, my apologies....you DID answer my post. It was in the thread about members pictures . 

Gentlemen, excuse me a second, I need to go use the rest room. I need to REST, doggone it.


----------



## edX (Dec 3, 2002)

gee thanks for replying b3s. i was beginning to think you guys hadn't noticed me step back in for a minute. 
*ed wonders how many posts there will be between b3s reply and this post *


----------



## b3s (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *gee thanks for replying b3s. i was beginning to think you guys hadn't noticed me step back in for a minute.
> *ed wonders how many posts there will be between b3s reply and this post * *



just because mysti and i are posting machines doesn't mean i don't respond to peoples posts, ed 


you just may need to page down a bit....

y'all have to excuse me...i'm used to a slightly faster pace of convo


----------



## b3s (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Excuse me, did I not introduce you honey? (disclaimer: When I say "Honey" it means b3s)  *



go back a page...i introduced myself...

and now you skip off to the rest room...me with an empty pint and jar 

anyone else got the keys to the liquor over here?


----------



## mystique (Dec 4, 2002)

Where is Ulrik, damnit? I got his freakin air hockey table out for him and all shined up and haven't seen the chap since.


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

*ed tosses b3s an extra set of keys to the top shelf stuff as he heads out to go check in with the rest of the iste before going and loading the real dishwasher*

*note, ed constantly spells site as iste  )


----------



## mystique (Dec 4, 2002)

Boss, if it's allright with you I'm going to call it a day, I've had a rather rough one, would like to speak to my fiancee' for a few before I crash.

See you in the morning? I'll cover things up and dim the lights.


----------



## b3s (Dec 4, 2002)

suweeet!


you mean over here i don't gotta get the semtex out to get at the topshelf? tis keeps the best o' the best locked away in some nuclear hardened shelter!


----------



## mystique (Dec 4, 2002)

Honey? Talk to you on AIM?


----------



## b3s (Dec 4, 2002)

you betcha babe, been waiting for a couple o' hours!

...even though ed tossed the next decades worth of profits down the crapper by giving me a set of keys


----------



## mystique (Dec 4, 2002)

*Myst covers the unused pool and air hockey tables. Blows out the candles on the tables, pulls her new curtains shut and admires again the forest green color, puts the Christmas drinks in crocks for the late nighters and dims the lights, then takes b3s by the arm and goes home*


----------



## b3s (Dec 4, 2002)

* b3s notes the green curtains *

um, those aren't the ones you were getting for us, are they?

ya know...a burgundy sash would go well....and the hardwood floors could use a sand and varnish...


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

see you guys later. rest well mysti 

and b3s, i said top shelf, not secret stash


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Hey Hazmat, what's up with the tattoo's?  This sounds like the kind of convo we need to pick this place up..I've been cleaning out my belly button lint for hours *



Tattoos, huh? I'll be happy to show mine, but I don't want to be first.


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

well, you have to go read the computer users vs geeks opinion thread. first has already been taken by giaguara. so hazmat and i thought it would be good to start a whole page for showing off tattoos. 

frankly i thought your first comment here was going to be about your nasa space station replica room. i guess that was few conversations ago though.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

Okay, I've been out for a while.... I need to do some more reading. Any other news I may have missed?


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

other than mysti be engaged? and b3s coming over here to visit her? 

that's about it.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *langley - definitly talk to racerx about the computer room syndrome. he somehow convinced (connived ? ) his wife to turn the living room into a replica of nasa control. something about not needing to eat or some such  *



Hey! It isnt all that bad. Just earlier tonight crarko came over and the three of us had pizza in the computer area (TracerX, crarko and I) and watched X-men on my Indy before going to a Mac OS X User Group.



See, it can still be used like a living room... sorta.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

Engaged?!?  Wow, I have missed a lot!    

I sure hope this doesn't hurt business. Mysti not being eligible any more and all.


----------



## b3s (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Engaged?!?  Wow, I have missed a lot!
> 
> I sure hope this doesn't hurt business. Mysti not being eligible any more and all.  *



*yes, engaged!*



if i may be so gauche as to place a link to the other bar & grille you will note that the first post on that page was when she read the e-mail with my proposal...the subsequent pages were because she didn't respond to me...so i proposed in the B&G version 2..........

*SHE SAID YES!*

w00t


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

Congrats you guys. It couldn't have happen to a better set of people (or in a better place  ). I think that part of HB&G2 is going to be legendary now!


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2002)

indeed it was a historic moment. 

and racerx, i still say you are secretly working for nasa or the cia or something in that mini control room there.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 4, 2002)

Na, just me playing with my toys. I bet _SETI at Home_ would love me to be doing work for them though!


----------



## Klink (Dec 4, 2002)

Afternoon all!

Ah cool, b3s found a comfy bar stool. 

Yep Ken, still waiting on the time and place for the beer, mate. Balls in your court.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 4, 2002)

God damn you guys post a lot.  I was out last night at Borders Books in Manhattan meeting Eddie Izzard.  What an absolutely nice guy, as well as one of the best comedians ever.

All: Okay, as soon as I can find or get taken a good pic of my tattoo, I will start a thread on it.

b3s: Nice to meet you.  Congratulations on the engagement.

Myst: What stories are you talking about WRT the auto racing?

Mike: Yeah, I've been thinking on it.  This weeks sucks for me.  Maybe next week?  I would have said the weekend, but a friend's bachelor's party is on Sat. night and I'm not hopeful for my condition on Sunday. 

Whew!


----------



## Klink (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey, I want a gig like yours, Ken. Surf-post, surf-post....admin a little..... surf-post, surf-post.  just kidding

I understand the holiday thing makes time a little hectic. At your leisure man, I won't hold it over your head. Have fun at your friend's bachelor's party. Ooh, it's been a while since I've went to one of those.


----------



## mystique (Dec 5, 2002)

Hazmat: If you'd sit still long enough to have ANY conversation with, you could tell me stories about the way they dig the trenches for the outhouses at the race track  As it was, I was asking about what kind of particular auto racing that you choose to DO. 

Michael: Nice of you to drop in and say hello...glad to see your MONKEY was able to get you *cough* up this morning.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh, you and b3s have eagle eyes. Thought that post would slip right by unnoticed from the sleepy eyes last night. Forgot the day would actually continue. *Goofy laugh*


----------



## b3s (Dec 5, 2002)

mwuhahaha...mysti and i miss nothing, dieter


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Hazmat: If you'd sit still long enough to have ANY conversation with, you could tell me stories about the way they dig the trenches for the outhouses at the race track  As it was, I was asking about what kind of particular auto racing that you choose to DO.
> *



Actually, one of my favorite tracks is Mont Tremblant.  One summer we were there for a weekend and I have no idea what the problem with the porta-potties was, but they got more and more stank throughout the weekend that by later Sat. they had yellow tape across them.  Walking by them you would make a nice arc to not be too close.  Nasty.

Oh, the tracks I do are called road courses.  By you would be ones like Laguna Seca, Sears Point, etc.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

One of the first associations that popped in my head when the monkey made it's introductions here. *chuckles* Cept, I don't wear those tight black pants.  Funny thing, in NY, black clothing is pretty stock standard. *snickers*


Ken, are there any road tracks around our area?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Ken, are there any road tracks around our area? *



There's Lime Rock in CT and Pocono in eastern PA.  Farther away, but worlds better, is Watkins Glen in upstate NY.  Probably the best track in the northeast.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

I didn't think there were that many in the area. Pretty cool.

Just went through your site some and noticed all the cool mods you've done to your E30 M3. Have you done any more mods since then?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

There are more, but those are the big ones.  Distance is all relative.  I go to tracks in Canada and see people I know.  Kind of a weird group of people.

Thanks for the comments, but the mods I have there are on the 318ti.  I have done quite a bit to the M3, but nothing documented.  Absolutely the most fun car I have ever had.  It's hibernating right now in my friend's garage on Staten Island.  I really want to get it within easier access to me in Brooklyn or Queens come the Spring.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

That would be cool storing it nearer to home. You would be able take it for a little action on the Interboro Pkwy.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *That would be cool storing it nearer to home. You would be able take it for a little action on the Interboro Pkwy.  *



Would be cool, but I can't afford it.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

Yeah, it's rough having wheels in the city. Expense, though the biggest, is but one factor.

This is where I start selling you on the idea of living out in the suburbs.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

I grew up in the suburbs.  I hate it there.  Everytime I go back I just want  to get back into the city.

Ah, back home from work.  Damn snow.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh, grew up in the suburbs as well.
What comes around goes around (with me at least).
I did city livin for about 5/6 years and loved it. It was very exciting. And it's very true, this city never sleeps. I would be able to walk out of work at 2-3 in the morning and have somewhere to go. But once the charm wore off, I craved the getaway. I wanted trees, grass, more nature. And back to the suburbs I went. But for work, I wouldn't want to have a gig anywhere else. Manhattan all the way.

The travel must be quite convenient for you. Hop on the 4/5 right at Bowling Green. Buff, into Brook.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

I tried so many different routes, but the best and quickest ended up being the F from Carroll St. 2 stops to Jay St.  Get out and walk 3 blocks across to Borough Hall and get the 4/5 one stop to Bowling Green.  20 minutes.   I really love this neighborhood and could consider buying here if I had the money.


----------



## Klink (Dec 5, 2002)

You have quite a few choices of trains in that area, which is rather rare for the rest of boroughs.

OMG, have you seen some of the prices in your area? I've seen Townhouses for no less then $650k, avg $900k, and some upwards over a mil. The real estate prices in NY are just insane!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 5, 2002)

There are a lot of trains farther up, but the only ones that the F connects with are the A and C.  Otherwise you have to do what I do, which sucks in bad weather.


----------



## mystique (Dec 5, 2002)

A-ha, your secret is out! The way to get you guys to post is for me to be directed to bed by my dr for 3 days do not pass Go, do not stop by the Forum. Ok, so I'm sorta in bed and I've slept 24 hours already and I had to see if things were moving along nicely.

You two in here just chatting away. I'm going back to BED now so....carry on.  

(Haz: had a similar experience at a race track in Boise Id years ago...nastiness)

:waves:


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 5, 2002)

I've decided that really hate school, and that I'm really sick of it....


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 5, 2002)

I've decided school is all right, homework sucks though.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 5, 2002)

if it weren't for homework, I wouldn't mind school at all. well, homework and incompetent teachers...


----------



## mystique (Dec 5, 2002)

Sounds like somebody(s) had a crummy day at school today.

Can I get you one of those health drinks you like? Wanna tell us what happened or just sit and relax? It's your call.


----------



## kendall (Dec 6, 2002)

someone hold me and tell me im pretty


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

if someone else will hold you, i'll tell you you're pretty.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2002)

ok someone else hold him and i tell he's pretty ..?


----------



## Klink (Dec 6, 2002)

A boxer, a boltz fan and a panther walk into a bar...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 6, 2002)

... and the bartender says, "Wow, that's a great panther.  I never saw one with an Apple tattood on its ass."


----------



## kendall (Dec 6, 2002)

thats not his a$$...


----------



## Klink (Dec 6, 2002)

...then the boxer says, "That _is_ a great panther with an Apple tattoo on it's butt, but can it do this?"
-The boxer takes an unopened bottle of beer and places the cap between his butt cheeks, clenches and rips the cap off the bottle...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 6, 2002)

And the Boltz fan says, "No, it doesn't need to.  With the Apple tattoo, it has Carte Blanche in most bars, so beers are given to it!"


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

psssst, guys. he's not boxing , he's dancing. or at least that's whats he call's it.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *psssst, guys. he's not boxing , he's dancing. or at least that's whats he call's it.  *



What, like Elaine's dancing in Seinfeld?  Or is that poking, no boxing?


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2002)

you know this is the first time ive opened up this thread 

look what ive been missing 

oh well... i guess that just means im full of bliss


----------



## hazmat (Dec 6, 2002)

Ahhh, welcome.  Nice to see you here.


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

yeah, welcome bobb and itanium.  i'm sure mysti will be here shortly if you need something to eat or drink. other wise feel free just to hang out and express what ever you want. although we're still not sure what itanium's "dancing" is expressing


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't mind me... I'm just here bored out of my mind waiting for a phone call to pick up my car.


----------



## edX (Dec 6, 2002)

everybody be nice to tormente - he may be sitting here a few days


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> 
> and racerx, i still say you are secretly working for nasa or the cia or something in that mini control room there.  *



And I thought I had too many computers! 

I'm trying to keep my room as neat and uncluttered as possible - but I'm loosing the war!

I'm going to have to move to a new place because of all the computers! 
Or get rid of my already small bed! Shesh!

Or... buy a rack to contain them all in! 
But that's too much money and I just droped a good load of money into my car - well, I will have once I go pick it up today. This is going to hurt!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *everybody be nice to tormente - he may be sitting here a few days  *



LOL
You could have said that yesterday, cuz it was supposed to be done before the shop closed last night! 

Not that I'm in a real hurry since I can't yet drive really (started to drive short distances - shhh! don't tell my doc! lol).


----------



## kendall (Dec 6, 2002)

did the bartendress go on a bender or what?  where the hell is she?  this is ridiculous!  

im a dancer damnit and i dont open beers with my arse!


----------



## Klink (Dec 7, 2002)

Sorry about that itanium. Took me a minute to realize you were shakin your buns there. What do the gloves do? *chuckles*

Good to meet you, man. Down for a brew?

Nice to see some of you drop by the bar. Was getting a little quiet in here with just hazmat and I chattin.

k now, who's pickin up the punch line?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Sorry about that itanium. Took me a minute to realize you were shakin your buns there. What do the gloves do? *chuckles**



Hmmm... Maraquas? 

Now I wish I had a picture from when I used to box... Wait... I remember a couple of flashes - but where they from a camera or something else? heh


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2002)

lol - me thinks the boxer, er..dancer, got his mouth washed out with soap 

hey klink, you and ken were having a good chat. every now and then it's good for the rest of us to shut up and listen. besides, if i'd joined in, then it would have been chit chatting. cause you know i've always got more chit to chat about 

tormente - did you ever get that car? i never trust them when it takes long enough to have to leave it. and just forget it if it's body work. those guys think 2 weekslate is what they promised you.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *LOL
> You could have said that yesterday, cuz it was supposed to be done before the shop closed last night!
> 
> Not that I'm in a real hurry since I can't yet drive really (started to drive short distances - shhh! don't tell my doc! lol).  *



Guess what? I got my car back! 

They did take a bit longer than they said they would - but just a few hours, not days !  

But I'll hang around the bar either way.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> tormente - did you ever get that car? i never trust them when it takes long enough to have to leave it. and just forget it if it's body work. those guys think 2 weekslate is what they promised you.  *



Aren't cross-posts fun?  

Well originally they said same day (Thursday) but they couldn't get the parts they needed (Rack 'n Pinion, and Gear Box (?)) in time, and said it would be ready around 2pm Friday... they called closer to 6.

They basically did the front-end... steering 'n suspension.

Like I said, no real hurry since I can't drive yet (or, at least I'm not supposed ).

It was the $ I was worried about, spent more than I was prepared to pay, but they did great work!


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2002)

well, i can only think of one repair in the last few years that didn't cost more $$$ than i was hoping to pay. it used to be you could fix most of a car yourself. these days you need a degree. and smog checks - don't even get me started on smog checks. while i haven't failed one yet, i'm pretty sure it's cause the shop i go to doesn't know what they are doing. 

yea, you're definitly welcome to hang out. it's a little less hectic than the other herve's . we tend to spend a little more time talking and less ordering drinks. and like mysti pointed out. we move a little slower. even the new yorkers


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, i can only think of one repair in the last few years that didn't cost more $$$ than i was hoping to pay. it used to be you could fix most of a car yourself. these days you need a degree.
> *



I've been able to do some minor work on the car myself up until the surgery, now I can't even wash the poor thing. Not that the paint helps it to look any better (consider it - green primer with red primer patches when it's supposed to be Emerald Metallic! lol)  


> *
> and smog checks - don't even get me started on smog checks. while i haven't failed one yet, i'm pretty sure it's cause the shop i go to doesn't know what they are doing.
> *



Oh don't go there! Let's just say... my car is 25 years old and is not exempt - and I've lost hope of it ever being exempt! ARGH!!! 



> *
> yea, you're definitly welcome to hang out. it's a little less hectic than the other herve's .
> *



Other herve's? There's more than one Herve? Scary!


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2002)

emerald green metallic and 25 years old? hmm..why does a picture of an amc Gremlin pop in my head? 

actualy gremlins were my fvorite cars when i was 16. but my dad made me settle for a pinto. i was just lucky nobody ever rear ended me.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *emerald green metallic and 25 years old? hmm..why does a picture of an amc Gremlin pop in my head?
> *



Uh, Watching Wayne's World one too many? Kidding! 

Something bigger and stronger!


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2002)

maybe a chevy lowrider? was that what you were doing, getting bouncing shocks put on? 

at 25 years old, that should definitly be a car you can do quite a bit of work on yourself. my previous van was a 1975 dodge van and i did almost all my own work, as i did with the pinto as well. now, with even my '87 astro,  i can manage a tune up and change the battery  ok, i can do more than that, but i don't. it's just not worth it to change my own oil anymore or mess with much else than changing the headlights. on the other hand todays cars don't have to have the timing adjusted constntly nor a host of other little things that were more pain than gain. 
and i must say, that i like the interiors on today's cars better than mostold ones. they're just more comfortable even if everything is plastic.


----------



## Trip (Dec 7, 2002)

Give me a few years and i'll be riding buy you guys in my supped-up TVR T350. 
Right after i get a job that is.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> maybe a chevy lowrider? was that what you were doing, getting bouncing shocks put on?



Um... no...  



> now, with even my '87 astro,  i can manage a tune up and change the battery  ok, i can do more than that, but i don't.



Same with me, especially since the operation I really can't do much myself at all for the moment. And with the quality of work the shop has been doing, It just seems worth it for them to do the repairs while I do the modifying! 



> on the other hand todays cars don't have to have the timing adjusted constntly nor a host of other little things that were more pain than gain.



Yeah but today's cars have a lot more things that can go bad  on them - that one can't really fix since you'd practically need to be a rocket scientist to figure them out. 



> and i must say, that i like the interiors on today's cars better than mostold ones. they're just more comfortable even if everything is plastic.



Replace the interior on an old car - and you have the perfect car! Well, that'd be my perfect car anyway!


----------



## kendall (Dec 7, 2002)

dammit!  my post got edited.  well that just chaps my ass!  what the hell do you expect might happen when serving alcoholic beverages.  the infamous "D" and "A" words might just slip out!   i think i shall go and shake my maraquas elsewhere!  This place is a little too uptight and hypocritical for me.


----------



## Trip (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey, no need to fuss.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Give me a few years and i'll be riding buy you guys in my supped-up TVR T350.
> Right after i get a job that is. *



You say that now...
But once you get a job - you'll have new responsibilities and bills to pay that it won't be as easy as you thought it was to get a car.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *did the bartendress go on a bender or what?  where the hell is she?  this is ridiculous!
> 
> im a dancer darnit and i dont open beers with my arse! *


No, but you might be removing the toe of my boot from your arse if you don't chill out.

I was in the hospital for a few days, it happens from time to time..OK? I'm sure there was someone capable like Klink or Hazmat to fetch you a beer while I was gone.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> hey klink, you and ken were having a good chat. every now and then it's good for the rest of us to shut up and listen. besides, if i'd joined in, then it would have been chit chatting. cause you know i've always got more chit to chat about
> *



Exactly, and if *I* join in, they run away and don't come back for days, so I'm behind the bar hiding and eavesdropping.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> I was in the hospital for a few days, it happens from time to time..OK? I'm sure there was someone capable like Klink or Hazmat to fetch you a beer while I was gone.
> *



Sho' 'nuff!  I pull a kick-ass pint of Guinness.  I had a roommate who owned a bar, so I learned the proper way and can safely be annoyed at most bartenders who have no clue.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> Other herve's? There's more than one Herve? Scary!  *


Scary? That's one way of putting it...makes this place look like Tea Time for the Ladies Garden Club.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Uh, Watching Wayne's World one too many? Kidding!
> *


That was a Pacer, another of American Motors finer looking vehicles..ohhh, but I wanted a Pacer BAD..looked like a fish bowl. They had bad doors on them though because they had to be so large and heavy.

Ed: A GREEN GREMLIN???? OMG...that is SO you!!


----------



## Klink (Dec 7, 2002)

The suspense is curling my toes Tormente. What kind of car is it? As far as I can tell, it's a '77/'78 something, not a Pinto or Gremlin. And wasn't the smog control laws in CA passed in '75, i think it was? Just missed out. Bummer.

*Klink fondly remembers the Gremlin

Heh, your's is as old as my foreign jobby. I was as lucky as you were. In NY the smog laws passed during '77. Mine was caught in the loop. I did happen to escape the nasty catalytic converter. Free flow baby!

*sticks up hand with devil finger salute* lol


Oh, hey there mysti. Didn't see you sneak in.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Sho' 'nuff!  I pull a kick-ass pint of Guinness.  I had a roommate who owned a bar, so I learned the proper way and can safely be annoyed and most bartenders who have no clue.  *


Thank you Hazmat, I appreciate that and I KNOW that Michael would do the same. I have one more day to spend totally in bed (I have an iBook too) and then I'll be back.

Couldn't stand it without checking in and getting my two cents worth in.

And still no Ulrik. Dirty dog.

We have a special today : two for one on any drink that is red or green. Like a Grasshopper or  a Cranberry-Vodka (tasty, yum) any of those pinkish daquiri's work as do Margaritas, so drink up!!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

*stands with her hands on her hips and LOOKS at Klink*


----------



## Klink (Dec 7, 2002)

*Klink gives the LOOK back and moves his eyes to the edit button to show mysti that he says hello*

*waves again*


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

You have mail -real mail.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

*Mystique goes back to catching up on work and lets the guys talk cars and stuff*


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

I REST MY CASE!!!!! ~~~~


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 7, 2002)

my favorite car is the lamborghini countach  a little expensive, I know... perhaps I can get one by the time I'm 45


----------



## b3s (Dec 7, 2002)

lol, xaqintosh...i'm hoping to get my jeep even *slower* by the time i'm 45  i feel the need, the need for 4-lo-speed


----------



## RacerX (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *my favorite car is the lamborghini countach  a little expensive,*



It is a very hard car to drive... specially backing up. It is very hard to tell were the car actually ends. Most nerve racking driving experience of my life, I was working at _Alan Johnson Racing_ at the time and after picking up the car at another lot I was the one who had to move it into the show room. I was sweating bullets that day.

I'll stick with Porsche myself. I've had four, my Dad had two, it is sort of a family thing. I really want a 356sc, there was a great car! I helped rebuild one at AJR, truly a thing of beauty.


----------



## mystique (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *lol, xaqintosh...i'm hoping to get my jeep even slower by the time i'm 45  i feel the need, the need for 4-lo-speed  *



He's goin' for slower cars and faster women.


----------



## b3s (Dec 7, 2002)

slow jeep, faster woman! keeping the same of each  -- forever


----------



## edX (Dec 7, 2002)

i'd say you better get them both covered up for the winter b3s 
and winter seems to be here for much of the country. i suspect there will be a few nfl games played in the snow tomorrow. 

you feeling better mysti? :concern:


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2002)

im gonna go jump off a bridge now

women and love suck, its official


----------



## Sogni (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *and winter seems to be here for much of the country.  *



huh? What's this thing you call Winter?


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2002)

tormente - take a trip up to Big Bear in a month or so. maybe even now. you will see what winter looks like. it has this stuff called snow that people do this thing called sking on. personally i have spent enough time in it during ohio winters that i do not miss it. 

but to translate - rainy season = winter 

so are you going to tell everybody what kind of car you have or do we get to keep guessing thru all the models that were made 25 years ago? 

oh, and bobb - we were all just sitting here waiting on your confirmation of this. i'm not sure there are too many bridges where you are, but if you want to come up this way, we have the best bridge for jumping anywhere. 
of course, if you want to tell us about it, we'll all start another round and listen.


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2002)

the coronado is plenty for me thank ya 

dont mind me i just dont feel like telling camp fire stories just yet, just as we all know, love is complicated and often painful, tis life it is


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2002)

the coronado? you call that a bridge? don't they have diving competitions off of it?  you'd be better off to climb to the top of the Murph. which is what i wish i was doing tomorrow. i'd settle for nosebleed seats for this one!! but i gues i'll have to settle for the screen in the living room. i will definitly have my priorities tomorrow.  and i'll probably flip the bills game on when i get up and watch some of itif it's not a blowout.  Herve's will definitly be a sports bar tomorrow


----------



## ulrik (Dec 8, 2002)

The other two guys I work with and I recently decided to buy a "fun-car" with some money we had to "get rid off" before we have to pay taxes for it. Against my vote (I would have wanted a Porsche 911 or at least an Opel Speedster) we bought a dark blue Lotus Elise which should arrive within this year, we ordered it two and a half months back and I was surprised by the short delivery time.

Can't wait to drive that thing, it basically is a kart with chassis.
A german television show which tests all sorts of cars tested the Lotus Elise a few weeks ago and they said it is pure fun to drive it. Unpractical for daily live, but pure fan, and on the track test - believe it or not - it came in onto the fourth place!!! The only cars which were faster was the Lamborghini Mucelago on place one, a Sachs Porsche 911 on place two and a Porsche Turbo 3 on place three.

Can't wait can't wait can't wait 

Oh, and please give me a cold, german beer. I am finally finished with upgrading all of my SGIs to IRIX 6.5.18...guys, be happy that your OS only has two install CDs instead of eleven!!!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 8, 2002)

Ulrik!  Damn you.  I swear one of the very few cars that could pull me away from my M3 is the Elise.  I LUST after those.  There's even a company in Florida who is selling them with Integra Type R engines.  That has to be pure sex on wheels.  Since they seem to be way taboo in the US, I have only ever seen one in the flesh.  It was an instructor's car at a driving school at Lime Rock.  I think there was about a gallon of drool underneath me.  Also at that track I saw an Australian race-prepped Mitsu Lancer Evo.  Looked really cool.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Oh, and please give me a cold, german beer. I am finally finished with upgrading all of my SGIs to IRIX 6.5.18...guys, be happy that your OS only has two install CDs instead of eleven!!! *


11 CDs?!?!?  

how big is the install?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> tormente - take a trip up to Big Bear in a month or so. maybe even now. you will see what winter looks like. it has this stuff called snow that people do this thing called sking on.
> personally i have spent enough time in it during ohio winters that i do not miss it.



Oh! I know! You mean that white stuff they're shooting out of those machines so people with sticks on their feet can slide down on? We call that Powder.  



> but to translate - rainy season = winter



(trying to pronounce)
R-a-i-n-y season? Hmmm... sorry - that's another word I'm not very familiar with. 

You mean that thing people call "Rain" that used to fall from the sky? 

If that means Winter - then we already had winter, lasted a whole 4 days! It was nice, my skin was moist, things actually smelled good, it cleaned the air so after you could see for more than a mile or two (wow, I live near mountains! I had no idea!).
And you know something? The sky turned Blue afterwards for a while! 

Wish it would last more than 4 days tho. 



> so are you going to tell everybody what kind of car you have or do we get to keep guessing thru all the models that were made 25 years ago?



Well, seeing as to how people are talking about exotic and expencive cars and such here now, I'd have to wear a bag over my head if I mention the car I drive (but hey, it was free - not counting the money I've put into it). 



> oh, and bobb - we were all just sitting here waiting on your confirmation of this.



I coulda saved you all some time - I already knew this! 

Nah, really that sux tho... Luckily I've only had one bad experience (the last one I dated about a year ago) - altho I have had my share of heartaches (see my bio, it's mentioned slightly there).

Hope all goes well for you Bobb...


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2002)

nice try tormente - but you and i both know you will see more rainy season before the end of feb.  true, it only lasts for a few days to a week at a time most years, but this is supposed to be another el nino year and so you might be in for a bit above average. you do remember all the flooding during the last el nino don't you? while this one isn't expected to be as bad, it will surely mean the 4 days you had are not the end of the rainy season for you.  
and of course you also know that half of southern calif. will call in sick if there is a half inch of rain.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> while this one isn't expected to be as bad, it will surely mean the 4 days you had are not the end of the rainy season for you.



I really need to leave SoCal - ok not for the East Coast weather, but to somewhere where it rains/snows NORMALLY or above normal... Heck, I've been known to go to the park or beach when it rains! And just watch and walk in it. 



> and of course you also know that half of southern calif. will call in sick if there is a half inch of rain.  [/B]



No - you mean snow (real snow)! Most people come down with ski-oliosis the moment real snow hits the ground and usually lasts for a couple of days!


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

no, i mean rain. they get depressed and/or are afraid to drive 

you are a rare exception in SC if you like the rain and overcast days. 

but i'm not arguing with ski fever either. that is the other half of SC.


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

also, that rear wheel drive vehicle of yours (?-most were 25 years ago) would not be near as much fun to drive in heavy rain or snow.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> no, i mean rain. they get depressed and/or are afraid to drive



Uh, not in LA - that's when all the bad drivers decide to come out! Blaming their bad driving on the rain. 



> you are a rare exception in SC if you like the rain and overcast days.



I know I am! 
But, I also love the first 2 or 3 days after the rain just as much (or longer with wind).



> but i'm not arguing with ski fever either. that is the other half of SC.  [/B]


[/quote]

That will be me again now that my car has been repaired - I might trust it and myself to drive up to the mountains again to play in the snow (haven't been up there in ages).


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *also, that rear wheel drive vehicle of yours (?-most were 25 years ago) would not be near as much fun to drive in heavy rain or snow.  *



Yeah it is!
I don't know how it acts in snow yet,
but I can dry the wheels real quick, and since it normally runs hot - it LOVES the cold! 

Man, what are you doing to me? You're making me miss the rain even more!  

And yeah, ok so this "Mystery car" is a 5.0L Mustang!


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

> But, I also love the first 2 or 3 days after the rain just as much (or longer with wind)


well, that makes you like most of SC - because there's no haze or pollen. only those who go into withdrawals without enough smog to breath don't like those days.


----------



## b3s (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *tormente - take a trip up to Big Bear in a month or so. maybe even now. you will see what winter looks like. it has this stuff called snow that people do this thing called sking on. personally i have spent enough time in it during ohio winters that i do not miss it.
> *



ed, you're gonna have to do better than that for a cookie  try camping in northern WI in "winter" -- -20F w/o windchill and more snow than you can shake an icicle at!

hehe

unless mysti comes out to visit me, i'll be doing that for newyears


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, that makes you like most of SC - because there's no haze or pollen. only those who go into withdrawals without enough smog to breath don't like those days.  *



Well, yeah - good point...

But to get to that stage, it needs to rain a good rain first! 
And, aside from my mother - I'm the ONLY one I know of that does not complain about it - or blame my driving mistakes on the weather.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *ed, you're gonna have to do better than that for a cookie  try camping in northern WI in "winter" -- -20F w/o windchill and more snow than you can shake an icicle at!
> 
> hehe
> *



As much as I love Winter, Cold, Snow and Camping...


Camping in snow as cold as -20? You're nuts! LOL 
But damn is that tempting! 
(Yeah, so I'm nuts too - I admit it! LOL)


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Oh, and please give me a cold, german beer. I am finally finished with upgrading all of my SGIs to IRIX 6.5.18...guys, be happy that your OS only has two install CDs instead of eleven!!! *



Yeah, some of us poor people are still stuck using 6.2 (2 CDs... 3 if you include the apps) or still have systems that can't be upgraded beyond 5.3 (there is a single CD install). 

Bar keep! I need to drown my sorrows in a Milk Shake!


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

b3s - you are certifiable if you would rather be up to your @ss in snow and cold instead of drinking cold ones in front of the tube and watching bowl games for new years.  

tormente - of course the rain is to blame. it is like being thrown into another dimension which is very disorienting  
but like i said, most of my friends had figured out that if you call in sick, you won't have to drive in it.


----------



## b3s (Dec 9, 2002)

ed...ever since the BCS ruined the bowl games, i lost interest. there will be no, ahem, real football on that day...i like camping...i like taking my jeep on off-road excursions...ergo, i'll be freezing my bits and pieces off up nort' dere 


*UNLESS* mysti comes out for a visit!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> b3s - you are certifable if you would rather be up to your @ss in snow and cold instead of drinking cold ones in front of the tube and watching bowl games for new years.


I'm with b3s on that one! 



> tormente - of course the rain is to blame. it is like being thrown into another dimension which is very disorienting



Hmmm...
I wonder if my love for the water and sea has something to do with my previous statement and why I love driving in it (with no bad drivers)? 
I guess I haven't mentioned that I'd love to own or at least piliot (captain? what's the word?) a boat too! 



> but like i said, most of my friends had figured out that if you call in sick, you won't have to drive in it.  [/B]



I'd call in sick - to BE in it! Either driving or at a park/beach! Hmmm... i think I have pictures of when I got "lost" (hehe) in Rendondo Beach - ended up staying at a park, overlooking the ocean, in the rain for a while!


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

well b3s, i 'm not always thrilled with the way the bcs works out, but frankly i think it did a great job this year. i think it worked exactly the way it was intended to. especially since overrated notre dame ended up being left out!! 

(ed ducks from any irish fans throwing bottles )


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

tormente - could this be where you got "lost"?

personally i always preferred to get 'lost' in hermosa or south torrance while in LA and sunset cliffs in ocean beach while in san diego. 

but redondo's nice.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

Yup! That's it alright! Good job! 

Hey - I was working nearby and I didn't know where anything was. I belive I got "lost" looking for a place to get lunch. heh


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

well, obviously the hired help is still out, so here's your beer ulrik and your milkshake racer.  
gosh b3s, i just assumed that when you showed up that woman of yours wouldn't be far behind. (no mysti, that isn't a joke about _your_ behind. 

this was one of my favorite places to lose myself and all my worries. sunset cliffs. you'll notice several of these little parking lots in the pics north and south of this one.

now what was just wierd is that when you go to the splash page of this site, it places a random pic from the calif. coast for you to view. the first time, when looking for redondo, it came up for hermosa and the second time it came up for coronado. both times the spot i wanted was in the detail map that accompanies it. spooky


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

Here is were I lived when I was in high school, here is were we used to go when I was little (my mother loved La Jolla, which is why I was born there... that and my family knew the Scripps), and here is were my family has lived since the 1890's (my family lived in one of the first three houses on crown point).

Funny thing is, being in Minneasota was the first time I had ever really spent any time away from La Jolla. I miss walking along Prospect and walking between classes at UCSD.


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

i used to live for awhile on a cross street to balboa inland and just just south of crown point. we had some good parties there. 

the last place i lived in SD was here at the corner of mission blvd and the street that goes to the island. orienting in the pic it would be the yellow house on the NE corner of that intersection. in real orientation, it is the SE corner. nice little 2 bedroom bungalow with a bus stop right out front. the free clinic was right around the corner. i actually met some pretty cool people just inviting them in from the bus stop sometimes. (didn't do this often, but it was always fun when i did).


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

That must have been a fun area to live in.

Looking at all these pictures is making me home sick.


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

yea, it does me too. only i still live on the coast so it passes more quickly. and i doubt we could afford to live this close down there anymore. i keep thinking that somewhere near santa barbara might be ok at some point in the future when i am working. it would be a blast though to go back to mission or pacific beach and stay in one of the boardwalk rental condos for a week sometime. the ones i used to hate for filling the area up with tourists


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 9, 2002)

i often wonder whats going on in this place, but i cannot ever be ass'd to read a few pages back!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *also, that rear wheel drive vehicle of yours (?-most were 25 years ago) would not be near as much fun to drive in heavy rain or snow.  *



Ed, I respectfully and completely disagree.  With snow tires, RWD is much more fun and controllable than FWD.  On my M3 one winter when I was living in Salem, my friend in Marblehead who had the same car had an extra set of rims with Pirelli snow tires on them.  I traded my winter beater at the time (an '86 VW GTI) for his snow tires one weekend so I could get down to NY for something.  I had them on for about a week and it was some of the most fun I ever had in the car.  I was swinging the rear out, catching it  back, etc.  It's like driving at the car's limits, but at 15-20 mph.  Way too much fun.  This is Jon on those same tires doing ice racing in NH: http://www.boston-bmwcca.org/bimmer/2001/04/images/ir-jon-porath-pl-800.jpg .


----------



## Klink (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll embarrassingly say, I did have a lot of fun driving in the snow that fell here Friday. Was just enough not to be annoying (aside from the shoveling). After 6", my car just doesn't have the clearance to move in the stuff and I'm dead in the water.

With the excuse to "clear" out my parking area, I granted myself the pleasure of pulling 180s at either end of the space. Then I would drive back and forth to clear the snow mounds. Heck, I threw in a couple of 360s just because. Nothing like the feeling of spinning your car around like that.


----------



## ulrik (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *11 CDs?!?!?
> 
> how big is the install? *



Depends on what you install. The bigger the machine, the bigger the install...no, just kidding

The basic 6.5 package has 6 CDs (Foundation 1 and 2, Developer Foundation, Developer Libraries, Appications, Install CD) plus the NFS Subsystem, makes 7 CDs, plus the four CDs from the newest Overlay 6.5.18 plus the newest Applications CD replacing the 6.5 Applications CD.

Since this system drives many many different machines (from desktop O2s to multi-pipe, multi-rack Onyx3000 Reality Centers) the install CDs cover all the software subsystems available for SGI machines.

And Racer, which machine is not upgradeable beyond 5.3? 

The only system I have which does not take any IRIX over 5.3 is a Power Series and a Personal IRIS, but I even got a Crimson (IP17) or a Indigo up to at least 6.2.

And many thanx for the beer 

Am I now thrown out of Herve's for too much tech-talk?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

The IRIS Indigo based on the R3000 processor (it is an IP12, same processor that is in the Personal IRIS) can only be moved up to IRIX 5.3 (and I have two of them). If they were the R4000 type, then I actually could have up them to 6.5 (even though I dont have 6.5  ).

And while were talking SGIs, have you ever tried growing your filesystem onto a second drive? My 9 GB hard drive is seeming a little small and I have room for a second drive in my Indy. The procedure in _IRIX Admin: Disks and Filesystems_ looks easy enough. Using _growfs_ I could increase my continuous drive space to about 15 GB by adding another 9 GB drive.



Just a thought.


----------



## ulrik (Dec 9, 2002)

Ah, OK, the R3K Indigo. There are some tricks to get it to 6.3 by replacing the PROM on the board with the one from the R4K4, but this results and heavy problems since the R4K4 (or R4K, whatever you use, both should fit though only the R4K was supported IIRC) has a different coprocessor design. Theoretically, it can be done, practially the system shouldn't survive any heavy load.

I tried growfs but when I red about it on the net, I found it to risky to apply it to a running system. What I did to my Onyx2 was simple. I took the 4 GB Drive and stuck it into an Octane (same drivesled), together with a 9 GB drive I formated as XLV. I moved everything over to the 9 GB drive and stuck it back into the Onyx2 and extended this drive with four other 9 GB drives.

To provide data integrity, I move this filesystem to a back Origin Vault every night, and from there once a week onto some DVDs.

Works like a charm.

In your case you COULD use growfs, but I red to many nightmare-stories about people destroying their IRIX with it. A better way would be to mount the drive in a remote machine and move all the data with root privileges (just set the UID of the external drive to the same as the new drive, this worked for me).

The easiest way - if you ask me - is by just moving some parts of the installation to a second disk and linking them. I moved the complete /usr dir to a second HDD on my INdigo2 and made a link in the original place. As long as the second drive is fast, you won't notice any differences.

A third way would be to install one of the opensource, dynamic compression deamons to compress directories like /var and stuff which are only accessed randomly, though this is of course a large system overhead you get there.

I'd suggest moving the data to a larger hdd, it should be the most secure way.

If you dare to use growfs, please tell me if everything works afterwards...


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

This would be mainly for video capture using my Indy (the raw Quicktime used in 6.2 is a little on the large side). It would take much to back up most of the data off that system and reinstall everything (I could always use the practice  ). First I have to save up for a 9 GB drive, scsi isnt cheap.

Sounds like a fun experiment though.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 9, 2002)

I used growfs a while back under Solaris and it worked great.  No experience with IRIX, though.  Is it UFS?


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

I really should just save up and get an O2 though, now that I think about it.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> * Is it UFS? *



Depends, I've been using EFS, but I thought about using XFS. I even have the XFS disk for 5.3. I'm not sure how it differs from UFS (meta data  ).


----------



## ulrik (Dec 9, 2002)

O2 is a great machine, I got one with video module for about 350 Dollars, with R10K. Not very expensive for a machine which outperforms any current Quicksilver due to it's hardware MPEG encoding when it comes to video compositing.

A friend of mine upgraded his O2 to R12K a few weeks back, and boy, that thing RUNS in Adobe Premiere!!!

Mine comes to it's limits in Avid Illusion, but that's what I have my Onyx2 for.

I haven't booted the O2 in a while now...which is a shame, it really is a beautiful machine, but the UMA kills the textured 3D performance...it is definitely better than an Octane or Indigo2 without TRAM, but even an Indigo2 MaximumImpact with TRAM outperforms an O2+

*me hugs my InfiniteReality 2 board


----------



## RacerX (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> **me hugs my InfiniteReality 2 board *



*me wishes me had an InfiniteReality 2 board to hug 

(and people think *I* have some cool toys, I think not)


----------



## ulrik (Dec 9, 2002)

Believe it or not, but people already visited me just to take a look at my SGI collection 

I won't count the kilometres I drove for all those machine...and if I am lucky, I get one of the limited IRIS Crimsons Jurassic Classic next week  My second working Crimson 

The problem is that I run out of space in my cellar. The SGIs I work with are here around me, but the "ancient" machines are in the cellar. This little museum consists of a Onyx RE2 Deskside, an Onyx RE2 Rack, a Crimson VGXT Deskside, a Power Series, a Personal IRIS, a Cray MP (wohoo!), two Indigos, an Indigo2 and an Indy...I still which I could get my hands on a Skywriter or a Twin Tower...


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

ken- i suppose we all have different definitions of fun. As a youth i enjoyed controlled sliding in water. doing some playing in a parking lot during my first snow got me followed home by the local law and i got a ticket for running a red light. the problem with that kind of fun is when it comes to an end. like in not being able to brake straight and running into the curb and blowing your tire. like being plowed into and the car totaled by someone else who can't stop. like spinning 180 and landing in the ditch. like sliding backa and forth across all 4 freeway lanes and being lucky not to lose total control. these are just the major ones i've experienced off the top of my head. or simply not being able to move the thing because the weight and the drive are at opposite ends. i've had way too much of that kind of winter fun for my tastes.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 9, 2002)

Ah, I didn't mention that this was in empty parking lots, did I?


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)

ken - that's not 'driving', that's 'goofing'. and snow and rain are a blast for goofing if you have a safe place to do it. also keep in mind that i was talking to tormente, a southern californian like i was before i moved. it's not the kind of weather you learned to drive in so the challenges are quite new. perhaps racerx has some experience with this a s well, even with front wheel drive it can be a challenge at first.
keep in mind that calif requires chains on your tires and lowers the speed limit to 25 in certain areas during snow that would make easterners laugh at what wimps we are. 

hey guys - they're asking about your sgi's in the opinion forum


----------



## Klink (Dec 9, 2002)

*Klink gets happy in the thought of not having to wear chains. After all, it's a stereotype about Italians from Brooklyn.*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> **Klink gets happy in the thought of not having to wear chains. After all, it's a stereotype about Italians from Brooklyn.*  *



I didn't grow up in Crooklyn, so I don't have to wear the chains.


----------



## edX (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## Klink (Dec 9, 2002)

Crooklyn! *Klink keels over in a fit of laughter.*

Dove sono i miei fratelli?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Dove sono i miei fratelli?  *



Sorry, I only speak Portuguese.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Dove sono i miei fratelli?  *



Qui, ma io non tempo parlare, 
Devono andare, ritorno alcune ore. 

Man... I need to learn more Italian! I can only understand it spoken and a little written but have a hard time writing or speaking it! How embarasing!


----------



## Klink (Dec 9, 2002)

lol

Fear not Tormente.
Avrete abbondanza dell'azienda.
Translation:"You'll have plenty of company."


----------



## ksv (Dec 9, 2002)

Saluton! Mia namo estas Kjetil. La vetero estas hodiaû bona.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *keep in mind that calif requires chains on your tires and lowers the speed limit to 25 in certain areas during snow that would make easterners laugh at what wimps we are. *


* 

HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa...............and so on for an hour or so.

   Sorry, that is goofy...though I have to say we have alot of southerners moving into NKY that I don't think have ever seen a snowflake in real life before (just on TV).  It's amazing, you see it start to flurry, 1 or two flakes a minute, and they're driving 10mph in a 55 zone.

Wed. night gave us 6" of snow...I pulled 3 people out of ditches, and drove one lady's 4wd Suburban right out in 2WD.  She never even tried backing up!  But she did try to drive over the tree she hit in 4wd, and couldn't figure out why she wasn't going anywhere .  I remember wishing I had a Darwin award to give to her.  Although the guy who drove his vette into work (same building I'm in) on Thurs. get's another nomination for the award, especially since he has a Jeep and an AWD Safari van sitting at home.  He said because the jeep had a soft top it was too cold out to drive it, and his vette was in the garage all night so it was nice and warm.  BTW, he's works for an insurance company and he got stuck pulling into his parking spot and the car sat there till Sat. when they could finally get it out.

I drove around for 4 hours that night out of sheer bordom, and only twice on some really steep hills (from stop signs) did I use my 4wd, which I could have probably made it without.  Also took my cousin who's 16 with temps out to the vacant school parking lot so she could lean how to drive on snow.  Figured better to learn there than on a street.*


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 9, 2002)

Send some of that snow to Ohio...:-\ we have had ver little snow this year and last year
, and I love snow!


----------



## Trip (Dec 9, 2002)

I hope it doesn't snow here in Provo. At least not for another week, when i get done with drivers ed. I really hope it snows during christmas week, but until then i don't want any sliding while i'm driving! 

*sigh* what do you think makes a really good christmas? I feel lacking this year.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey, all!    Just thought I'd stop in for a mug of cocoa.


> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *keep in mind that calif requires chains on your tires and lowers the speed limit to 25 in certain areas during snow that would make easterners laugh at what wimps we are. *


Up here in Colorado Springs, the streets get iced over about twice to five times a winter, depending on our weather.  Thing is, though, the city doesn't require chains.  They just throw sand on the road.  And Californians come here and drive above the speed limit on our iced roads anyway.    Sad really, a lot of wrecks are caused that way.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

*sighs* can an errant bartenderess make her own drink at 1030? As long as it's coffee, I guess so.

You look familiar Ricky.

Okay, is this Holiday stuff over with yet?


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, obviously the hired help is still out, so here's your beer ulrik and your milkshake racer.
> gosh b3s, i just assumed that when you showed up that woman of yours wouldn't be far behind. (no mysti, that isn't a joke about your behind.
> *



Sheesh Ed, I really musta scared you back in June, you are tippy-toe-ing on eggshells around me ever since. 

Sorry for the hired help being truant..not b3s fault, but you can have a word with my doctors and the hospital. Bleah. Hoping for a better diagnosis in 2003. 

And I missed ulrik again.


----------



## ulrik (Dec 10, 2002)

In your heart, I will always be with you...


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *im gonna go jump off a bridge now
> 
> women and love suck, its official  *



*HEY!!* I resemble that remark!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

ulrik!! You dawg. You snuck up on me.


----------



## ulrik (Dec 10, 2002)

I have no clue what a dawg is but it sounds right...


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

It's what you are...you'd appreciate the compliment. 

So, tell me something new and weird, I need some cheering up today.

You and Herve are good buddies? Maybe related? I understand you just about as well as he. 

heh.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

dawg = dog, most often a hound dog.but more of a slang term to imply that a man is a hound or something along those lines. it's easier to understand in context than it is to give a specific definition. but she's right ulrik, you're a dawg 

mytsi - walking on eggshells? i thought i was skating on thin ice as usual 

Trip - you likely won't get this at your age, i know i wouldn't have. but the secret to a good xmas is to not have any expectatiions of what a 'good' christmas should be and to find happiness in whatever any particular xmas brings. the measure of the holiday is not how much it is like the ones before ti, but rather how much you appreciate whatever happens. or more simply, enjoy what is and ignore what isn't.


----------



## ulrik (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually, Herve is my long lost, evil twin-brother, but he, his parents, my parents, all the people I know and the people I don't know deny this fact.

So I am a dog.

A dog.

Ed really must have told you more about me than I realized...

you...you....dog-to-me-saying-woman!!!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

*cackles*

Just admit it and we'll go on from there. 

I KNEW you were related to Herve somehow.

Would you please call your brother home?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

So Herve is real?  I remember seeing all his posts, but they seemed to almost unintelligible that I didn't know what to make of them.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

ken - herve uses bablefish to translate his posts to english. now you should undertand the cnfusion in trying to make sense of them


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

I hope you're kidding, but it almost makes sense.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ken - herve uses bablefish to translate his posts to english. now you should undertand the cnfusion in trying to make sense of them  *


 Kinda like trying to dechiper Ed's typing. 

LOL

Heh....I must go shower now.

*runs away*


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

nope, not kidding. but mysti's right about trying to decipher my typing i think


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Send some of that snow to Ohio...:-\ we have had ver little snow this year and last year
> , and I love snow! *



Waah? You _love_ snow?   
Um, it's been pretty dry here too so far this winter. The energy prices have rose to about the double (0.10$/kWh) because almost all hydro power here is hydro based, and almost all our power was exported to other countries during summer. So now we have to import danish and swedish coal and nuclear power  
Get me some rain over here  

Trip - Let the world pass by and let all those brainwashed people around you stress themselves to death  
What about spending the christmas drawing the christmas how it looks like from your view?


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

You should take comfort in knowing Herve still exists on another pandimensional site with built in translators. Except he has now mastered the art of confusion to a strict science. I've left my worldly possessions to follow his teachings. I hear he's bringing his followers on a pilgrimage to mecca.... the corner Korean Deli on Broadway and 52nd. 


Hiya ksv. *waves*


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey Klink, I'm working on some speaker "recipes" on http://deep.trash.no/speakers/simple/ , but I guess it's a bit difficult to understand without the illustrations finished


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Coming along very nicely. Heh, I like the clarification..... wool (yes, sheep wool). lol

bookmarked.


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Coming along very nicely. Heh, I like the clarification..... wool (yes, sheep wool). lol
> 
> bookmarked. *



I though I had to point that out to make all you new-yorkers understand  
Tried it out yet, btw?

My grandfather is currently working on a pair of hedlund-horns, he was obviously fascinated by the principle and started working on it once my father had shown him the plans


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice of you to say Hello, Klink.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry mysti, thought you were still in the shower. Hello there, hiya, ciao, hi, greetings, and salutations.  *feeling like a bit of a wise arse*
How goes it?
Been so quiet around the corner figured I duck in this joint and see who's about.

I wish I had nice little workshop to do that kind of work, ksv. But for now, living through your adventures isn't so bad.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

My mother is listening to Christmas ALBUMS...you remember those vinyl things that you put on this doo-hickey called a 'turntable' and a needle goes and digs grooves in the ALBUM and plays music?

Good Grief Charlie Brown, next she'll have the
78 rpm's out.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

nothing like a few crackles for the true nostalgia of xmas past. 

i would suspect the 45's would come before the 78's though


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> How goes it?
> Been so quiet around the corner figured I duck in this joint and see who's about.
> *



Not quite QUIET enough, and I think you know what I mean. Someone has behaved long enough and couldn't wait to start his digs again. The jerk is not gonna rain on my parade.

It goes okay...getting b3s' packages ready to go mail, just waiting for the crowd at the Mailbox place to thin out. Who'd think there could be much of a crowd in a town of 5,000?? 

How's Klink the wiseass?


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *
> i would suspect the 45's would come before the 78's though  *



When my youngest daughter was about 6, she found a discarded 45 on the schoolyard on the way home and ran in the house all excited "Mom! Look at this HUGE CD I found!"

I laughed until I cried. She was so serious and excited.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

That's been my vibe today, listening to some old music, transferring some CD's to this nice huge firewire drive I recently bought. Cheel-leeng, as an old brit friend use to say. 

Ahh, the crackles and breaking out the solution and velvet block cleaner. lol


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey, I can't listen to my old Kiss records without all the static an crackles and pops.  Kiss on CD doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

The velvet block cleaner...LOL....I'd forgotten those!!!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

I recently asked a guy I know who is a hardcore collector of records what was the best way to clean them.  He has quite a few thousand.   So he said Fantastic and a lint-free cloth.


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *When my youngest daughter was about 6, she found a discarded 45 on the schoolyard on the way home and ran in the house all excited "Mom! Look at this HUGE CD I found!"
> *



OMG...that's precious...huge cd indeed.


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *The velvet block cleaner...LOL....I'd forgotten those!!! *



I (ok, babe, we) may still have one of those static nylong brush thingies for cleaning albums...otoh...i don't have any LPs any more, so nothing to clean with the brush...just the brush.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Paige still has that 45 hanging on her bedroom wall (she's 13 now) after I showed her what it WAS.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

I still have a bunch of LP's in a box someplace at the other house.

 Honey, you need to change your avatar here to the one I made you.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Honey, you need to change your avatar here to the one I made you.  *



Hey, keep that smut at home!


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Kiss?! lol I think Destroyer was their first record I bought.
*Remembering when the older neighborhood musician friends use to put on Kiss shows. Makeup and pyrotechnics included lol*
Wow, that must have been in the mid 70s. I was barely a teenager. *cringes*
See now I would think Fantastic would eat up and dry out the plastics.

Hey b3s. Oye! What you tossed out all your LPs man? They're not stored in the parents basement. lol

Heh, I think I still have a few of those yellow 45 inserts.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Aw, you aint seen nothin yet, Ken. They're a pair. lol


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> Honey, you need to change your avatar here to the one I made you.  *



tried before...there is a 50x50 pixel limit here and i keep forgetting to resize that avatar.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

> I laughed until I cried. She was so serious and excited



i just smiled out loud at that one myself 

and i still keep the velvet block and original bottle of solution with the the albums - currently in 4 crates in the garage. one of these days i'll get a turnable that works again.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Aw, you aint seen nothin yet, Ken. They're a pair. lol *



HEY!!! Whatcho talkin' bout? b3s and I? We behave perfectly on the boards at all times 
(where's that angel smiley)??


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *tried before...there is a 50x50 pixel limit here and i keep forgetting to resize that avatar. *



yea, we like to encourage out members to 'get small'.


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *tried before...there is a 50x50 pixel limit here and i keep forgetting to resize that avatar. *


 I'll do it for you. Hold onto your cowboy hat


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Small as in Alice? *_ed edits out kinks comments here in order to keep this pg-13_ *


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Heh, I think I still have a few of those yellow 45 inserts. *




<<-----FDL!!!!!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 10, 2002)

You said "spurious" . Heh.
Getting small...I remember that from college but who said it? George Carlin?


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

steve martin


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Hey b3s. Oye! What you tossed out all your LPs man? They're not stored in the parents basement. lol
> *



um, well, you see, it goes like this, klink: both parents are deceased, the ex has the entertainment system, and i really did not have the desire to lift, let alone go through the hassle of determining who's is who's, those boxes of LPs...i just said the hell with it and left it in them center of the basement where i found them. her brother can lift that pig


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

I can't take credit for rehashing that word. I stole it from b3s. 

He could have. I wouldn't put it past him. Wasn't that a common phrase for "tuning in" in late 60s early 70s.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

mid 70's

i guess all this nostalgia got to me


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

timothy leary, we miss you


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry for bringing that up, b3s. Sometimes I step in it big time.

*Klink finds a stick and starts scraping off the dung from his shoe*


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

d00d...don't sweat it.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Ed, you mutitasking? Or practicing your one hit wonders. lol

Damn, nabbed by the edit button again.  <-- at myself.


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

just having a little fun participating in the conversation while i could. i'm outta here now as i need to go change the pond filter and start helping with wrapping yule presents. 

later you guys


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks, b3s. I seem to have a talent for that stuff.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Always a pleasure, man. And you know I mean that man.

*said in my best Sammy imitation*

Peace out, Ed.

Sorry mysti, couldn't help myslef.


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

what? getting small or stepping in crap?


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

lol
My gettin small days are pretty much over. Now steppin in it, well that's a timeless art that never goes out of fashion. *snickers*


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

darn...forgot to get my drink order in before she disappeared


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *um, well, you see, it goes like this, klink: both parents are deceased, the ex has the entertainment system, and i really did not have the desire to lift, let alone go through the hassle of determining who's is who's, those boxes of LPs...i just said the hell with it and left it in them center of the basement where i found them. her brother can lift that pig  *



Yeah, there's the one problem with LPs: heavy as hell to move.  Last time  I hired movers.  No way I was lugging those things around anymore.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh, I hear you loud and clear. After my first 4 moves, it was a movers party from then on.

Close second on the pain in the butt meter for moving was books, manuals and such. Ugh!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Oh, I hear you loud and clear. After my first 4 moves, it was a movers party from then on.
> 
> Close second on the pain in the butt meter for moving was books, manuals and such. Ugh! *



Yeah, I guess that MTFM would be a good acronym. 

So beers this week?


----------



## edX (Dec 10, 2002)

too much to lift albums and books ? - wimps!! i'm the old man in this crowd i believe and i can still lift a crate of albums, still cart around a box of books and still pick my own nose 

ok, so i swore i would get movers the next time too, but really, some things like albums and books and computers are just worth it to put a little effort into if that's the choice. at least my collection is as it contains many valuables that will never make it to cd and my books, well, they're like part of me. 

but really, you guys must have laptops, cause i'm not sure you could lift a desktop, especially with a nice size crt


----------



## hazmat (Dec 10, 2002)

My PC is a full tower and my Mac is a Power Mac G4.  

Last time I moved I got my ~500 LPs in two boxes.  Move THAT, big guy!


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

ed...not that i can't...i just lack the desire anymore


----------



## Jason (Dec 10, 2002)

anyone ever move across country?


----------



## b3s (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *anyone ever move across country? *



if, by cross-country, you mean end-to-end...no..but i have moved from the midwest to the west coast and back again in a span of 18 months. the first move included movers and the moving company packing everything -- and a car carrier for the cars! the second involved us packing, the movers moving stuff, and us driving cars full of crap (along with a child, and a frickin' cat) all the way back.

i can recommend the former and not the latter


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

i think moving from ohio to calif. qualifies as cross country. we did it just over5 years ago. it was one of the most stressful events of my life as i was laid up following surgery until just a few weeks before the move. most of my friends flaked out on their promises to help. We loaded everything into a uhaul truck and moved it ourselves. a friend came up from southern cal. to help unload, which was much easier than packing and loading. not anxious to do it again. 

so i want to hear the song this line was taken from on the jukebox -

"He's a walking contradiction,
partly truth and partly fiction,
taking every wrong direction
on his lonely way back home"

free drinks to whomever can name that tune and who wrote and performed it.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

Kris Kristofferson - The Pilgrim: Chapter 33


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

so what will you have for those free drinks? 

i'm impressed. i thought it would be somebody older and more 'country' oriented who came thru on this one.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't deserve a drink.  I cheated.  Google.  I think the closest I get to country is Social Distortion/Mike Ness.


-Ken, hanging my head in shame...


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

you're right. you owe me a drink for that 

i'll have a second dup of coffee please. 

speaking of coffee, we got a new coffemaker at our house. After taking the last 2 back to the store because they were broken when we unpacked them, we finally got one that is all in one piece. it is a fancy one that you can set to automatically brew beforw you wake up. i intend to learn how to use that feature tonite so tommorow all i have to do is wake up and pour!!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

That's cool, but I am a huge fan of French Presses.  And my favorite coffee is Tanzanian Peaberry.  Love it.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Anything called "Peaberry" I would question putting in my body.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

*Mystique changes the green LED sign above the bar with a new message:

The next moron to play "FELIZ NAVIDAD" on the jukebox gets to watch me give it a once over with my Glock-swiss cheese, baby"

Mystique thinks that will do nicely*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Anything called "Peaberry" I would question putting in my body.  *



It has to do with the shape of the coffee bean.  Not 'been'.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

b3s has a French Press, but I didn't get to sample coffee made with it when I was there because he was using the carafe or the glass part to hold a dozen roses in. 

He raves about it, but is much more a coffee connoisseur than I. I mean, it has to be GOOD coffee, no Folgers canned crap, but I don't go to the lengths he does to make good coffee. His salt trick is the bomb, though.


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Anything called "Peaberry" I would question putting in my body.  *



peaberry beans are the richest, most flavorful beans because the FULL flavor of a whole bean is in ONE HALF of the bean...i prefer a nice costa rican peaberry or a jamaican blue mountain peaberry coffee over most coffees in the world...

(with salt in the grounds)


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

ah, i've heard of jamacian blue before but never tried it. my friend claims it shot sparks out his finger tips it was so strong 

of course my friend used to do alot more than just drink coffee


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

sparks out his finger tips? must not have been very strong 

j/k

now, combine jamacian blue mountain and a french press...wow!


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ah, i've heard of jamacian blue before but never tried it. my friend claims it shot sparks out his finger tips it was so strong
> 
> of course my friend used to do alot more than just drink coffee  *



<<---LOL!!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Are you telling me, honey that I WILL be consuming something called "Peaberry"??

I trust you explicitly but..... *cringe*


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

it's good stuff!

once scoop has the full flaver of two scoops.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh well, I'm off the coffee right now , but I'm sure I'll be back to it eventually. Living with you, I will be for sure.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeah, the Tanzanian at least somehow is able to be totally strong and potent without being too strong like the Kenya AA can be.  Pure magic.


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

so what exactly is so distasteful about 'peaberry'? i love peas, i love berries. both are things you eat with no problems. what's the big deal?

now if it were called rockberry or peadirt, i might understand.

peadirt really sounds scary.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't know....just sounds...WEIRD to me. SOSUMI.  There are words I like like "heinous" and "peckish" and words I DON'T like...Peaberry is on the downside.

Call me weird. 
(everyone else does)


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

You're weird.

Hey, you asked for it.


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *peadirt really sounds scary.  *



peasnow sounds real bad


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about now, but I suddenly got this craving for fancy coffee... And the only thing around here that i know of is StarBucks.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *peasnow sounds real bad  *



Well Frank did tell you not to eat it.


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

mysti - "weird enough" is just right around our house 

now, somebody screwed up and made a zappa reference which is how klink and i became buddies in the first place 

"Eddie are you kidding?"


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *You're weird.
> 
> Hey, you asked for it.  *



Yes and thank you for being so kind as to comply with my wishes. 

As time passes, you will find this to be more than true, so I'll let you by.

Ed will attest to it.  

I'm not sure about b3s, he'll plead the fifth. (that is if he liked the lingerie' I posted in Herves this morning)

Ahem....don't edit me!!!! 

I'll behave!!!!


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

:halo: is edit a euphemism?


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

did you mean b3s will plead _for_ a fifth? or maybe a quart?


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

i won't plead the fifth...she's weird...and i dig that about her 

ed: don't need a fifth or a quart or a pint...but i could use some plane tickets....and some vacation time!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey, I missed the lingerie!


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *:halo: is edit a euphemism?
> *



LOL!!!!  Ssshhh....if we start up HERE, we WILL get axed.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Hey, I missed the lingerie!   *



Oh, it was at the other Herve's II this morning. I was just showing b3s what I was going to wear the next time we play Cribbage.

A little distraction advantage never hurt 

Right, honey??? 

(I kicked his behind last time and he's swearing revenge as he's so NON-COMPETITIVE and a GRACIOUS LOSER)

*cough* *cough* Gotta run...I think I'm choking on something...*cough*


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *i won't plead the fifth...she's weird...and i dig that about her
> 
> ed: don't need a fifth or a quart or a pint...but i could use some plane tickets....and some vacation time! *



   :-*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Oh, it was at the other Herve's II this morning. I was just showing b3s what I was going to wear the next time we play Cribbage.
> *



Ah, just saw it.  Cute.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Ah, just saw it.  Cute. *



Hoping b3s will think so


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

:nods:

you know it, babe.


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

*ED* get some smileys


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Make him some  Be sure to make the kissy-kissy one I've been begging for for FOUR months. (that's a lot of 4's)

W00t! I'm over 200 posts already!
What a blabbermouth. 

OK, I've got some work (uploading to do).


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

not my part of the show. sorry. this subject has been debated and redebated around here, and it's just not likely to change anytime soon. always happens when people drift over from the fora.


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

if i made smileys...let's not go there...they'd look like the handwriting of a cereal killer 



> sir, put the shredded wheat down and step back from the table.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *not my part of the show. sorry. this subject has been debated and redebated around here, and it's just not likely to change anytime soon. always happens when people drift over from the fora.  *



I'm not being argumentative, just curious (as usual) as to why you feel that way...is it just a stand that you are not going to copy the fora or do you feel they are overused and annoying or none of the above or NOMB? 

Just wondering...


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

like i said - not my part of adminning. that is still scottw's domain. and he doesn't like overdoing them for some reason. might be not wanting to be too much like some other sites, might be the server load, might be the increase in page load times, i'm not sure. i just know that all requests for it have been turned down in the year i've been here. and it just doesn't seem like that big of a deal to me to pushit. i could see adding another half dozen or so, but not as many as the fora by a long shot.  

and it's certainly not on my list of priorities right now.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

*nods* Thanks for the response


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

Honestly I think graphical smilies are dumb.  What's wrong with ASCII?


----------



## ksv (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Honestly I think graphical smilies are dumb.  What's wrong with ASCII? *



You can't make animated puking faces with ASCII


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

maybe we will switch to ascii


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

on the plus side...you can't make dancing bananas with ascii, either


----------



## ksv (Dec 11, 2002)

humm... 


```
VV@@@@@VV
 V@         @V
V@ @@@@ @@@@`@V
@ ~~~~   ~~~~^@
@ ~~~@@@@@~~~<@
V@`~~@@@@@~~<@V
 V@^^<@@@<<<@V
   VV<<<<<VV



   VV@@@@@VV
 V@         @V
V@  @@   @@ `@V
@         ``^~@
@        `^^<<@
V@ @@.`^`<@@<@V
 V@^^@@@@@<<@V
   VV<<<<<VV
```


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *You can't make animated puking faces with ASCII  *



Sure you can.  :-(=~

How's that?


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

it isn't animated <]:-{)>


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

Use your imagination. ;-)

Or have a few more drinks.


----------



## b3s (Dec 11, 2002)

lol, good one


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

*Tormente walks in, orders a Mocha, and twidles with paper and pencil drafting a new resume*


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

paper and pencil? - now that's old school


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *paper and pencil? - now that's old school  *



Yeah, well - I can't lug my Tower and 17" CRT Monitor into a bar! 

Wanna see some other paper and pencil things I've done? (drawings, but I'm shy so I might not! lol)


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

you know i'm always open to sharing. 

i guess you didn't see the whole wall of lcd imacs and towers sitting over in the corner. and if you ask nicely, mysti will probably let you use a ti book from under the bar. (big problem with people taking them  )


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> you know i'm always open to sharing.



I think they're online somewhere, gotta look...



> i guess you didn't see the whole wall of lcd imacs and towers sitting over in the corner.



*Drops jaw and gasps*
Uh, no I didn't see that! Heh silly me! 



> and if you ask nicely, mysti will probably let you use a ti book from under the bar. (big problem with people taking them  )



Ooo... 
*Looks at Mysti and smiles hugely*
Can I?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 11, 2002)

** taps bar, please sir i really am 18, can i have half'a' Shandy?!


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Honestly I think graphical smilies are dumb.  What's wrong with ASCII? *



The graphical smilies they put in AIM drive me CRAZY!!!  I *hate* those things. First thing I do is turn them off, but if the other person is using them, I still get the damn  things.

Lets go back to the good old days!! ~~


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *** taps bar, please sir i really am 18, can i have half'a' Shandy?! *



Um, 18 doesn't cut it in the US and do I look like a SIR, sir?

How about a virgin Eggnog?? 

Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> Ooo...
> *Looks at Mysti and smiles hugely*
> Can I?  *



Hmmm......

*hands Tormente his long over-due mocha* Santa says you've been pretty well-behaved this year *cough* (eXcuse me), so I suppose...but don't forget the Glock I carry to put holes in the jukebox and in tiBook theives


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

neyo - what's a Shandy and why would you only want a half of one?


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *on the plus side...you can't make dancing bananas with ascii, either  *



LOL!! Halla-freakin-luja!!! 

*looks for Ed*Ahem....can I say that here?


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

He means a half pint


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

then i'll ask again, why would he only want a half of one? 


(maybe that's all it takes to slosh him - he's pretty thin after all  )


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok, I posted my drawings online, - but am keeping them semi-private (yeah, I'm over protective).
If you want to see them, PM me.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Heh....it's an Ale, I think...please correct me if I'm wrong, he-whomever-knows-more...rather bitter tasting?

You can get it in a pint or a half pint...but I guess I ran him off when I came back from the storage room and he saw I wasn't a sir. :shrug:

(PS and admitedly, I could be talking out the back of my head and be completely wrong)


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh, cmon now Tormente.....I was nice to you...PM me the URL for letting you use the tibook. 

Are these drawings, PG-13 rated, I mean, I don't want to be SHOCKED or anything.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

uh, I think the "worst" one is PG-13 maybe if that.


----------



## mystique (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice, Tormente ...you have a very good eye for human form. I like the boxer the best ...when I went to modeling school we had to take some fashion art classes (don't ask why..it was the whole merchandising, selling the product thing) and I would draw my models without faces like you have. 

I had no problem drawing the body, but I couldn't get the face right. You did a good job with the face you DID, however. 

Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks! 

Not bad for someone who can't draw and never took lessons before, huh?


----------



## edX (Dec 11, 2002)

no, not bad for someone who can't draw and never took lessons. 
actually i liked the manga face - too bad it was on lined paper. as for drawing faces and hands, might i suggest tracing as practice. either free hand with tracing paper over a photo, or with a jpg/gif and your graphire 2. and don't worry if you haven't integrated body parts, faces and bodies yet. that comes with practice. getting body proportions right is much harder and you're doing pretty good with that. the more you draw, the more second nature it becomes.

while hardly showcasing my own limited talent, here's one i did for a fellow site member some time ago for a cd mix he wanted to call "triple X".


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

Ed;
Yeah, I had no idea it was going to come out so good - I was just doing it for practice (my first drawing). I later recreated it on plain white paper and I wasn't as happy with it (but came out pretty good too).

I haven't drawn anything since the last picture on that page (girl at Festival - altho you can only see a hand-rail lol), I've just not been very inspired as of late and it seems I can only draw when inspired - not whenever I want. 

I will start using the tablet eventually - I'm just not happy with the programs I have to draw with. Photoshop comes close but no - it's great for touching up pictures tho, it's WONDERFUL with the tablet! 

And how did you get Quaduplets to pose like that for you?  kidding


----------



## Sogni (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks Mystique,
I really have a hard time with stuff like faces, hair, feet and hands... but I can do a face without a body, and a body without a face - but not a body with a face! shesh! 

I really need to get myself setup so I can work on drawings more... I miss my old studio.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *The graphical smilies they put in AIM drive me CRAZY!!!  I hate those things. First thing I do is turn them off, but if the other person is using them, I still get the damn  things.
> 
> Lets go back to the good old days!! ~~ *



I use Adium and disable graphical smilies and never see anything but ascii.  Serves you right for using such a steaming pile of crap such as AIM.  Do you use IE, too?!? ;-)


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *I use Adium and disable graphical smilies and never see anything but ascii.  Serves you right for using such a steaming pile of crap such as AIM.  Do you use IE, too?!? ;-) *



As a matter of fact, Mr Wisearse, I DID use Adium all the time and did the same thing...b3s can back me up on this. Then this wonderful  *choke* ap came with Jag called iChat that I've been TRYING to use but half the time the person I'm talking to doesn't get my messages and it crashes every 6.2 minutes and causes much misunderstandings and problems.

And NO, I use Mozilla and if you don't like that, you know what they say  (I'd never say it HERE, of course).

:waves to Ed:


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Thanks Mystique,
> I really have a hard time with stuff like faces, hair, feet and hands... but I can do a face without a body, and a body without a face - but not a body with a face! shesh!
> 
> I really need to get myself setup so I can work on drawings more... I miss my old studio.  *



I was able to dig up a few of the drawings I was speaking of to show you what I meant about the no faces:

http://members.hscis.net/~deh

It's very amatuer and you can see they've been around a day or two *cough*, but see, I could get the body proportions so-so, but I could NOT draw a face, so they look like Children of the Damned or something!


----------



## b3s (Dec 12, 2002)

very cool pix...excellent consistency on light source and shadowing...and i like the faceless look...very surreal


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *As a matter of fact, Mr Wisearse, I DID use Adium all the time and did the same thing...b3s can back me up on this. Then this wonderful  *choke* ap came with Jag called iChat that I've been TRYING to use but half the time the person I'm talking to doesn't get my messages and it crashes every 6.2 minutes and causes much misunderstandings and problems.
> *



My roommate insists on using IE and iChat.  He'll sit there and complain about certain things in iChat not working and I will tell him that I have read all over the place that it is full of bugs, but he still uses it.  Oh well....


----------



## b3s (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> And NO, I use Mozilla and if you don't like that, you know what they say  (I'd never say it HERE, of course).
> *



mozilla? blech...chimera, baby, chimera


----------



## b3s (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *My roommate insists on using IE and iChat.  He'll sit there and complain about certain things in iChat not working and I will tell him that I have read all over the place that it is full of bugs, but he still uses it.  Oh well.... *



ichat has a key component...it is integrated into the osx address book, which is integrated with isynch...i *hate* double entry bookkeeping...

that said...um, ichat's problems are becoming way to annoying...i'm hoping for an update in about 3 weeks


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

Mornin peoples.

Amatuer, really mysti? I thought they looked quite good.

Take a peak at the stuff I do.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

Currently I have no use for the address book, as Motorola and/or Starfish are assholes and have absolutely no support whatsoever for me to back up my phone book from my Motorola V60c cell phone to the computer.  The only software out there is for Windows.  Apparently it has to do with the CDMA technology being closed or something like that.  So I have no current use for the address book or the Contacts on my iPod.  Real sore spot for me.  I am just praying that Apple will support this phone when iSync is released.  I sent feedback at the site about it, and in all the drop-down menus there, one was for what cell phone you had.  And the V60c was listed.  So there's hope I guess.


----------



## ksv (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *
> Take a peak at the stuff I do.  *



I think they look like speakers


----------



## b3s (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Mornin peoples.
> 
> Amatuer, really mysti? I thought they looked quite good.
> ...



wow! straight lines and everything! better than my cereal killer art


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks! lol

Can you tell I used a protractor and a ruler?
*Embarrassed. Swings his right foot.*


----------



## Sogni (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry I didn't respond to your PM earlier mystique,
I decided to move the OS from one drive to another (so that the larger drive can be the backup drive), so I was offline for a while and when I was done I just went to bed. Sowwy!  

Anyway, those are better than mine - I can't seem to figure out shadowing yet (or fingers 'n feet ).

I should get to drawing more.


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

LOL at klink's fat stick people 

i think they show considerable creativity klink - most people just use a straight line for the body. yours are obviously wealthy and can afford to eat good. 

nice pics mysti - those look like typical fashion desighn stuff alright. i've got my assignment of same around here somewhere. can't say that you're going to talk me into getting them out anytime soon. 

now to be clear to all

*NO BROWSER TALK IN HERVE'S ! *

i'll put up with all sorts of tech talk in here, but this is a browser free safe zone


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

What's that, Ed?  Couldn't hear you. ;-)


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

sorry, but i don't wake up nice. i have to spend a few hours practicing at it while i drink my coffee 

it's actually part of the history of herve's that it arose during the time of the great mozilla debates. and a safe placce was needed to let some of us maintain our humanity with each other while viciously debating politics elsewhere.  

(and hey, that was the first time i used a size code, so i just picked a big number to see how it would work. i decided that since i could read it without my glasses, it must be big enough  )


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments, Ed. You're such a good man. But they're undeserved. I snatched stickpeople from the net just for the joke. But it does give a true comparison as to my drawing skills. Niet!
I can really appreciate the drawing skills shown by yourself, Tormente and mysti. It's a gift. And I certainly don;t have it.

I know you'll get a kick out of this, Ed.
Ken and I had some real beers together last night. I was great to get out and meet someone from the online world in the real world. We gabbed for hours, it was awesome!

*Listening to Bob Mould*


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

The Voice of Cheese (Frank Zappa - Uncle Meat)

Hello  teenage America (breathy valley laugh). My name is Suzy Creamcheese (vomit sound FX). I'm Suzy Creamcheese because I've never worn fake eyelashes in my whole life, and I've never made it on the surfing set, and I've never made it on the beatnick set, and I couldn't cut the groupie set either. And... um... actually, I really f'ed up in Europe (snorting sound FX).

Now that I've done it all over, nobody else looks at me (more snorting sound FX). I've come home to my Mothers.


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

*Mystique notes that Hazmat Ken isn't saying it was so awesome*    must still be drunk 

Thank you as I bow to Boss Ed that I didn't have to reply to my fiancee's <browser-that-must-not-be-named> rant. I know I have a safe Haven here.


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *The Voice of Cheese (Frank Zappa - Uncle Meat)
> 
> Hello  teenage America (breathy valley laugh). My name is Suzy Creamcheese (vomit sound FX).... And... um... actually, I really f'ed up in Europe (snorting sound FX).
> ...



*looks at Klink*

thinks . o O (WTF did he get into last night?)


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

yea, you wanta discuss browsers, we now have a whole forum set up to handle it. join an existing thread or start your own 

or hang out at herve's and not give a ... about anybody's browser but your own 

klink that's ok if the rotunda stick men aren't yours. we'll consider it enough that you chose them over regular stick men (help me out here buddy, i'm trying to give you credit for _something_. 

"the poodle bites, the poodle chews it,
the poodle bites, the poodle chews it...."


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

A Ryko (Zappa) state of mind missy.

*Takes soap and washes mysti's mind out with it*


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

I appreciate it, Ed. But I cannot tell a lie. Little character flaw of mine.
*Curses under his breath*

I finally pulled out "Eddie, Are You Kidding?" *snickers*


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

I might be movin' to Montana soon
Just to raise me up a crop of
Dental Floss 

Raisin' it up
Waxen it down
In a little white box
That I can sell uptown 

By myself I wouldn't
Have no boss,
But I'd be raisin' my lonely
Dental Floss 

- more zappa


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> **Mystique notes that Hazmat Ken isn't saying it was so awesome*    must still be drunk
> *



It was a lot of fun.  But contrary to what Mike thinks, I have been working today. ;-P


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

Side note: this is why you have a well-built roll cage in your race car: http://www.guagenti.com/M3/Thunderhill_12_Hour/crash.html .  This was the same kind of car that I drive.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *I might be movin' to Montana soon
> *



You're moving, Ed?  

Man... I need food...


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *I might be movin' to Montana soon
> Just to raise me up a crop of
> Dental Floss
> - more zappa  *



*puts her hands over her ears and starts screaming*

My ex-husband used to recite this CONSTANTLY--I'll send him over (after I'm long gone), you three will have a marrvvveelloouusss time with Zappaisms.


----------



## mystique (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *You're moving, Ed?
> 
> Man... I need food...  *



Does one have to do with the other? Ed is moving near a McDonalds? I don't think they have those in Montana yet.

On that note...mind the bar boys, please...I MUST get to the mall, there is a new pair of black heels calling my name.

:winks and waves:


----------



## Sogni (Dec 12, 2002)

Nah - I just NEED to go to a McDonalds (or elsewhere) to get food! Starving!


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

Well you go girl.
*Klink thinks to himself the turmoil that she must make at the mall* 

Ouch! Nasty crash. Flippy, flippy. Roll cage, good.

You see what you've done, Ed. I cannot hear the line, "Now I got the crystal ball!" and not have an association to you. 
*remembers Professional Western Psychotherapy 
and Tarot Reading*


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

here's some zappa dedicated to mysti's shopping trip 

"Heh-heh-heh . . . 
Have you heard the news?
(News? What news?)
Can't afford no shoes
(Ow! Get a deal on tape)
Have you heard the news?
(News? Can't afford a paper)
Can't afford no shoes
(Hi-yo-hi) 

Went to buy some cheap detergent
Some emergent nation got my load
Got my load
Got my toad
That I stowed 

Well, well,
Hey lawdy mama,
Can't afford no shoes
Maybe there's a bundle of rags that I could use
Hey anybody,
Can you spare a dime
If you're really hurtin', a nickel would be fine..."


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

and for all you fine folks who would like to quote some zappa but don't know how, go here and peruse the periennal words of wisdom that are what they are. no experience necessary 

yes, you too can join in the fun with your very own, pre-transcribed, gold encrusted lyrics cheat sheets. there is no end to the fun to be had trading zappaisms on a fine december day. 

and don't forget to wear your leather on the bus


----------



## Klink (Dec 12, 2002)

LOL *rolls to the floor*

Great link, Ed. Thanks. Takes the burden off of hand transcribing these for me.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been singing Catholic Girls all afternoon.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 12, 2002)

Hehe, Catholic girls, with their little tiny mustache....good song 

I've been singing Bitchin Camaro All day  (dead milkmen, not zappa )


----------



## edX (Dec 12, 2002)

yea, you get this stuff started and you just can't get it out of your head - cosmic debris has been floating around my head all day. 

ok, cosmic debris floats around my head most days, but i meant the song today. 

yea, dead milkmen are almost as good as zappa


----------



## Sogni (Dec 13, 2002)

Trying to change the subject 


Well, guys - congratulate me!  

I was just informed earlier (thursday) that I won't be returning to work after my sick leave is done, I'm actually going to go pick up my "stuff" (what stuff?) and computer on Friday and have a goodbye "party". Funny, I get canned and we party! 
Just to give you an idea why you shouldn't be sorry for me lossing my day-job! heh 

Well, this made it a heck of a lot easier too since, as you can imagine - I wanted to leave in the first place! And I'm still on disability and have a side-business so even though money is very tight, I'll survive. 

Now, to polish up my Resume or shake up some more business.


----------



## edX (Dec 13, 2002)

well, if you say congratulations are in order, then CONGRATULATIONS!! i suppose this way you can add 6 mos of workman's comp when you get off disability 

as for changing the subject, you gotta know....

"The torture never stops 
The torture never stops 
The torture 
The torture 
The torture never stops 

Oooow ooow ooow 
Aaarch 
Aaaah Aaaah 
Ahuh Owwww 
Ohhh 
Mwrohhh, aarch 
Oh, oh, aah . . . 
Huh, ahhu, hmmmm... "


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2002)

--- I am lurking --


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2002)

oh... sorry to double post but HELLO TO ALL 
still busy with school so be back later


----------



## hazmat (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *
> I've been singing Bitchin Camaro All day  (dead milkmen, not zappa ) *



Dead Milkmen are great. 

I listened to XTC on the way to work this morning.  Wasp Star.  Love this album.

iPod + Etymotic ER-4P = heaven


----------



## hazmat (Dec 13, 2002)

So it's still up in the air if the MTA (Metro Transit Authority) will strike starting Sunday night.  That would mean that the NYC Subway stops.  Businesses are coming up with all sorts of plans to get their people to work.  I got permission to work from home.  VPN.   So in a totally selfish manner, I hope the strike goes through.  But I don't think it will.  The union would go bankrupt in no time.  It's illegal for them to strike, and would be fines $25,000 per day per worker.


----------



## Klink (Dec 13, 2002)

Mayor Bloomberg is cracking his 'ol wip. He's threatening the Transport Workers Union with a 1 mil a day fine that doubles for every day the strike goes on. *eyes pop out of head* But you know all of this is just posturing and negotiating tactics. How would the city function with a bankrupt MTA? And the city's in a financial crisis too. What a mess.

I read in yesterdays paper (yep I still like paper) Bloomberg just signed legislation for a smoking ban in ALL restaurants, bowling alleys, and BARS.
I personally never thought is was going to happen. But sure enough.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 13, 2002)

Well I think it would be the TWU that would go bankrupt, not the MTA, right?

As far as the smoking ban, I don't know what to think about it.  I used to smoke, but haven't since 1995.  And while I absolutely hate leaving a bar reeking of smoke, I will totally defend smokers' rights to smoke in a bar.  It's a BAR!!!  But there will be loopholes, like the owner-operated bar thing.  The no-smoking law in bars was passed in Salem, MA, just after I moved back to NY.  I remember hearing that some of the bars said they would eat the cost if they got fines for people smoking because it was worth more having the smokers who would otherwise go elsewhere.  I'm really interested to see how this all works out.  I think it's March or April it goes into effect.


----------



## Klink (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi Addy. Glad you got the message. 

You're absolutely right. I'll often lump the 2 together when I shouldn't. Perhaps if he levies fines, this will serve to break up the TWU. It's an interesting circumstance, unfortunately with possible dire effects.

Yes, this is what I've read as well. A 3-4 month period before it goes into affect. It will be interesting to see how it plays out, I agree. In general, I'm not so upset about it. I've noticed in the last few years, people smoking in bars are a very small minority. It's not as socially acceptable as it once was.


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 13, 2002)

AK, where've ya been? I haven't seen you around much


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 13, 2002)

Man this semester hit me like a ton of bricks lol  I had a lot of demanding work in terms of classwork, and a lot of hard work in terms of  my job. This meant that I had to be on campus 13 hours a day (10 on saturdays) in order to get things done.  To complicate things even more my mind was preoccupied with this girl that kept popping in my thoughts hehehehe 

At least the semester is almost over now, and I am having my last final on monday. I need to study hard for this final in order to pass the class 

I have one more semester left until I graduate so all is going well in my life at the moment 

Hopefully I will be able to spend more time on the forums once things settle down. Next semester looks OK, and the "girl" issues were sort of settled so even though she is still on my mind it takes she takes up the same amount of hard drive space she now takes less processor time (less headaches --- women --- cant live with em, cant live without em hehehehe).


At the moment I am thinking of getting a sonyericsson p800 pda phone and doing some minor development and playing around with programming and software dev since the great majority of my classes have been theory lately 



Admiral


----------



## mystique (Dec 17, 2002)

No one has posted here in FOUR days!?!?!?!?!

*Myst clears the cobwebs off the bar.

What's the matter with you people..tis the season to get faced and Ho Ho Ho and all that ....stuff.

I MUST keep my shopping sprees shorter next time. 
Of course, you didn't think I'd just buy _ONE_ pair of shoes, did you?
I can spend $1100 faster than you can say "Christmas Bonus".  

The clothes were a big hit at the dealership Christmas Party, now tonight I get to bundle up like the Michelin Man and go out and deliver candy for the Fire Department. It's a balmy 25 degrees, so we'll be frozen stiff when we return tonight.  It's all worth it.

The drinks are on the house for Happy Hour all day, so ....GET HAPPY and buy Admiral something Greek to drink.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2002)

Can I get a screwdriver please!!! 

Exams are over!  --- time for a song... 

**admiral clears the dust from the DJ booth , puts the vinyl on the player.... **

pack it up, pack it ,  lemme begin...

...
...
JUMP, JUMP...everybody, JUMP JUMP
jump around...jump around...jump up up and get down!
JUMP, JUMPJUMP, JUMPJUMP, JUMP

lol 

man I feel so energized now 

Admiral


----------



## Sogni (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *No one has posted here in FOUR days!?!?!?!?!
> *



Well... I had a rough couple of days. 

Got laid off, picked up one of my computers from my old job, had to clear out of my appartment for a day while the entire buildings (3) got fumigated, come back and put everything back into place, Redid and Setup the computer that came from my old job, and I finally redid my home network so I actually have a place to fix computers! 
Phew!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 17, 2002)

man that IS ruff.... so where did u sleep during the fumigation ordeal ?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *man that IS ruff.... so where did u sleep during the fumigation ordeal ?  *



Uh, my car?  
Nah, we where allowed back in that eavening but nothing got moved until the next day. Just cleared the bed.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2002)

That sucks, hope you find a job, that is if you want one 
 Where did you work?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *That sucks, hope you find a job, that is if you want one
> Where did you work? *



Thanks... I honestly wasn't happy where I was, and my coworker sees it as I'm the lucky one that was able to escape! heh 

I don't really want a "job", I want clients with a steady stream of work that would at least be enough to pay rent and other expences (car, entertaining, etc.)... but until business picks up, yeah I need a job! I'm just still "on leave" (disability) according to my doctor until probably January. 

And, I was an IT Manager at a small software company (Windows). 

Before you throw bricks - to my defence, I got the new PowerMac tower with OSX 10.2 Server in to be the Network Server.


----------



## Trip (Dec 17, 2002)

Dang, i'm looking for a job. But people are really racist/sexist/imagist these days and it looks like my mom will be supporting me utill i'm 20. 

Well, good luck on finding a new (nice, mac friendly) job Tormente!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks Trip,
It's hard getting your foot in the door - that's for sure - and I've been lucky enough that my race/sex/image hasn't had much to do with things - and I think that's mostly because of friends helping me push the door open. 

The part that ticks me off tho is - after 9/11 I had one job sau that I was over-qualified and they couldn't afford to pay me what I was making, which was true - but it's fregging a LOT better than not having a job!  SHESH! 

As I now polish up my Resumé - I try to keep in mind to not be over-kill or I'll get a lot of that again.


----------



## b3s (Dec 18, 2002)

tormente...g/l on finding gainful employment soon. i feel your pain in a remote sense -- i'm trying to relocate in order to be closer to mysti and closer to the lifestyle/area i want to be (read: mountains --- summer, spring, winter, and fall -- nothing but mountains! *and mysti!* but that goes without saying...it's like a physical need  )...yet, i need a certain income level in order to keep the ex and child in a manner that they have become accustomed (sp?) to (i.e. more than i thought, less than I make, and enough left over for me and the woman i love, and that's OK).

nowhere near your pain, tho...i've watched over two dozen people, many at the very least, acquaintances, if not friends, be laid off over the past 12 months. it appears to be a bitter time, especially in the IT and manufacturing industries.

i really do hope you find work soon! don't let the b4st4rds get ya down! this is a tough time of year to be out of work...yet during Q1 2003, you'll have ppl clamoring at your door that you never expected!


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 18, 2002)

yeah, my friend's dad got laid off like last month, he's an engineer and can't find any place hiring


----------



## mystique (Dec 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> * i'm trying to relocate in order to be closer to mysti and closer to the lifestyle/area i want to be (read: mountains --- summer, spring, winter, and fall -- nothing but mountains! and mysti! but that goes without saying...it's like a physical need  )*



*Myst raises a brow and smiles...ahem....that could go in the TMI category, babe.  
(I loved it anyway) (and I love you)


----------



## Klink (Dec 19, 2002)

*Klink hums along to Sugar Sugar by The Archies.*
*snickers and looks for the lunch box*


----------



## edX (Dec 19, 2002)

aaargh!! I've been without power all day. a local power pole fell over. i couldn't make coffe, couldn't get on the net, couldn't do much of anything but watch it rain and the wind gust at what looked like the 50-50 mph of a few days ago. 

a large coffee, PLEASE


----------



## hazmat (Dec 19, 2002)

Ack.  Holiday crap all over the place.  Bah humbug!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *aaargh!! I've been without power all day. a local power pole fell over. i couldn't make coffe, couldn't get on the net, couldn't do much of anything but watch it rain and the wind gust at what looked like the 50-50 mph of a few days ago.
> 
> a large coffee, PLEASE  *



Couldn't you make coffe the old fashioned way?


----------



## edX (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Couldn't you make coffee the old fashioned way?  *



you mean drive to the store and buy some? 

actually, we have an all electric house, so no way to heat water. We have a camp stove and coffee making setup but we couldn't get to them because the garage door wouldn't open and i wasn't going to mess with the manual release in the rain and wind. 

but i do feel so much better as i sit here and finish my second cup. i'll probably be up till 4 am posting now


----------



## Klink (Dec 19, 2002)

That's pretty beat, Ed. Those storms are kicking your butt, huh? Not having that morning coffee would have sent me over the edge.

At least your lighter wasn't electric.


----------



## edX (Dec 19, 2002)

> At least your lighter wasn't electric.



i might have made national headlines if it was 

it's amazing how easy it is to go back to sleep when there's no coffee.


----------



## Klink (Dec 19, 2002)

Unsupervised were you?


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2002)

uh yea, she took her son and did go get coffee and some shopping done.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 20, 2002)

hey klink we should be keeping closer tabs on Ed hehehehehe


----------



## mystique (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *That's pretty beat, Ed. Those storms are kicking your butt, huh? Not having that morning coffee would have sent me over the edge.
> 
> At least your lighter wasn't electric.  *



I've never heard of an electric bong.


----------



## Klink (Dec 21, 2002)

I can see how that would bring us closer together, Addy. 

Hi mysti. Nothing like and afternoon zing, aye? lol

You still about Ken? Done all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## mystique (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi Klink

Hope life is treating you well through this Holiday stuff.

Hey Ken, Ed, Tormente, Addy...hope everyone is holding up well.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm around.  Holding up well.  Really not much shopping I need to do.  Beers after the holiday mess is over, Mike?


----------



## Klink (Dec 22, 2002)

I can't complain, mysti. Actually, I'm probably the few that like the holiday bustle. One of the few times of the year New Yorkers are nice to each other.

Cool Ken. Maybe I can get a friend or two to join us. You can meet some of the other hooligans I hang with.


----------



## tree (Dec 22, 2002)

I am here 2. I had to change my email to have no more spam from mp3.com . Macfora is based on one email. Whatever     I need to use my time to learn, if I am not promoting music.


----------



## Klink (Dec 22, 2002)

There are green fuzzy things on my cheese. 
*shrugs his shoulders*

*shakes tree's hand*


----------



## ksv (Dec 22, 2002)

The harddriveicon didn't make it all the way down today, so my slice of ham can't fly.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 23, 2002)

God DAMMIT.  Joe Strummer died yesterday morning.  Apparently it was a heart attack.  Happened in his home.


----------



## onegoodpenguin (Dec 23, 2002)

So who knows something about Wheels of Zeus?


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 23, 2002)

hello all.

 I just saw Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers today, and I am quite impressed. 
The effects are really cool and the story is great, it is definitely worthy of the name Tolkien.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah... just wish Liv had more screentime! 
Dying to go see it again!


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 23, 2002)

I think they should have had natalie portman as arwen instead of her, but thats just me


----------



## Vyper (Dec 26, 2002)

My client decided they want to take over Herve's Bar and Grille, and hired me via Global Cortex

:: flies Armored Core in and raises havoc ::

Oh and if any of you know the basic story of Armored Core (ive got 3), have a cookie.

Hint: Here's my client; figure it out * + $$$

^_^


----------



## mystique (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *God DAMMIT.  Joe Strummer died yesterday morning.  Apparently it was a heart attack.  Happened in his home. *



Was wondering why no one but me seemed to take note of this.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Was wondering why no one but me seemed to take note of this. *



I have no idea, but it's too bad.  Joe Strummer is a legend and I think this is absolutely devastating.  He was only 50.


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes and dang if fifty isn't getting younger by the minute.

I wonder if I've been fired here for being AWOL...replaced??? Forgotten? Beamed-up? Disinegrated? 

Ed??? Ed???  *Do you hear me???*

It's this doggone Bah-Humbug Holiday sh---tuff...lets get on with it already and back to reality and I can get back to posting again!

At least I'm finally back* HOME* today!! And I'm so thrilled it's 4 am and I can't sleep.  

Two weeks was *TOO* long to be gone.

*sigh* guess I'd better go try to catch a few zzzzz's.

 Hope to see more of y'all after we do the New Years thang and get into the '03 with some kick-arse enthusiasm. (that's a lot of babble for a girly up at 4 am who can't spell her own name atm.)

:waves goodnight...erm...morning:


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 28, 2002)

I don't think you can be replaced if there was no one here anyways


----------



## edX (Dec 28, 2002)

i think xaq's got it. i don't see anybody to replace you. not to worry mysti - sudden vacations happen. just glad you're back. i suspect many have been busy with family and whatnot over the last little bit anyway. i know i have. i put my son on a plane back to his mom in a few hours. i always hate saying goodbye to him.


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

I can TOTALLY sympathize, Ed. While I was anxious to get back here, I always feel torn in pieces saying Goodbye to my kids. (well, at least the little one, the older one will probably be driving here as early as this afternoon to spend a few days if the weather holds). 

I hate Goodbyes , period.


----------



## kendall (Dec 28, 2002)

*bites mystique on the ear*


----------



## b3s (Dec 28, 2002)

ahem...that's my finacée you're nibbling on, sir!


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

*Myst takes itanium's 'booty' and boxes his ears with it*


----------



## kendall (Dec 28, 2002)

*nibbles on b3s ear so he wont get jealous*


----------



## b3s (Dec 28, 2002)

now you're really in for it...think i'm jealous?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2002)

err... i need a caipirinha. anyone for a drink?


----------



## b3s (Dec 28, 2002)

i could use a tequila kamikaze, that's for sure


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm afraid you'll have to help yourself Giaguara, I'm busy sitting on b3s' lap enticing him with Shiver Shots so he won't do serious damage to itanium's pom-pom's.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *err... i need a caipirinha. anyone for a drink?  *



Considering I lived in Brazil, I will volunteer to make the caipirinhas.


----------



## kendall (Dec 28, 2002)

my pom-pom's are more than a handful!


----------



## b3s (Dec 28, 2002)

mmmm, shiver shots


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Considering I lived in Brazil, I will volunteer to make the caipirinhas. *



Would you step out of character for a moment and be so kind as to volunteer to tell me exactly _WHAT_ a caipirinha _IS_ ? just kidding, Ken


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *my pom-pom's are more than a handful!  *



I don't believe I mentioned anyone *HAND* ling them.  *TMI.*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Would you step out of character for a moment and be so kind as to volunteer to tell me exactly WHAT a caipirinha IS ? just kidding, Ken *



If made properly, it's a drink that will kick your ass.  It's made of pinga, lime, and sugar.  You will have a bunch sitting around a table with people, and won't feel it until you stand up.  Like someone threw a brick at your head. 

I usually stuck to beer....


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

Okay, I looked up "Pinga" in the gi-HUGE-ic dictionary we have over here and it's not in it, so I have to ask anyway....what _IS_ pinga?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2002)

hazmat.. i need more pinga in it.. i jsut had an overdose of quake so i think i need .. err.. well make me another..


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2002)

by the way hazmat.. when and where did u live?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2002)

mystique.. uh.. pinga = cachaça ...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2002)

and hey .. that better be brown sugar.. uhh... anyone can suggest me something more aggressive but quake style?  i'll have a deimos, .. and then the second caipirinha .. *hic* ..


----------



## mystique (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *mystique.. uh.. pinga = cachaça ...  *



Oh *WOW* Giaguara! Thanks SO MUCH for that Information!! That helped me _SO MUCH!!!_ </sarcasm>


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *by the way hazmat.. when and where did u live?  *



São Paulo.  '91-'92, then '93-'94.  In that time, though, got to Rio and Brasilia, as well as other places.

mystique: pinga = cachaça (thanks, Giaguara) = aguardente = vile alcohol made from sugar cane.

This is the most common pinga in Brazil: http://www.51.com.br/51_2.htm .


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2002)

so pinga is to rum, as mescal is to tequila?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

no, pinga is no rum, it's *cachaça* !!!


----------



## mystique (Dec 29, 2002)

*Hazmat:* Thank you very much for the explanation.

*Giaguara:* I'm going to _cachaca_ YOU, wiseacre 

All that sugar....wonder how your head feels this morning? :shudder:


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

... a bit dizzy mystique.. 

hey, "ç" you pronounce it like "ch" n spanish ... so there IS a difference bwtween c and ç !! 

uh, if there is no pinga, then can i have a gin tonic? anyone for a drink now?


----------



## b3s (Dec 29, 2002)

heh...i'll drink with ya, giaguara...tequila kamikazes? coming right up


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

okay!! got lime?  .. pass me the salt ..


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... a bit dizzy mystique..
> 
> hey, "ç" you pronounce it like "ch" n spanish ... so there IS a difference bwtween c and ç !!
> *



In Portuguese it sounds like an 's'.


----------



## mystique (Dec 29, 2002)

You guys are whacked. (even if I love one of you)

I'l stick with my coffee and cranberry juice, thanks. 

Two tequila kamikazes coming right up <choke> <sputter>


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

"s"? my c, ci, ch and ç sound too sweet in all the languages...  heh, after THAT bottle i'll start to speak in spanish and portuguese so you'll notice it!  *çeers!!!*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *"s"? my c, ci, ch and ç sound too sweet in all the languages...  heh, after THAT bottle i'll start to speak in spanish and portuguese so you'll notice it!  çeers!!!  *



Hah.  But yeah, the 'c' gets the cedilla.  If it didn't, the 'c' would sound like a 'k' before the 'a'.   And the 'ch' in Portuguese sound like 'sh' in English.

This concludes this chapter of Portuguese 101.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

well for me ç sounds more like "ch" in spanish or "ci" supersweet in italian .. 

okay.. quem quere mais pinga no drink?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

Porque, você quer que eu fique bêbado?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

o sim... 

vou violentar-o ...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

Então me dá mais, favor.  Eu pago.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

bem..  

*hic*  .. çeers!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 29, 2002)

hazmat, vamos..?   são casi as tre da manha...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

Vamo nessa, querida.


----------



## wiz (Dec 29, 2002)

i'm lost


----------



## mystique (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by X-wiZeroS _
> *i'm lost   *



Then you are in the right place.  

*Myst stands up on a barstool and changes the old LED sign she found at a yardsale in November to read: * "Either speak English in this Bar and Grill or fix your own freakin' drink and mine too" * ...Mystique teeters on the barstool, catches her balance, jumps down and returns to tearing down the Christmas decorations with great fervor and not a little bit of glee*


----------



## hazmat (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> *Myst stands up on a barstool and changes the old LED sign she found at a yardsale in November to read:  "Either speak English in this Bar and Grill or fix your own freakin' drink and mine too"  ...Mystique teeters on the barstool, catches her balance, jumps down and returns to tearing down the Christmas decorations with great fervor and not a little bit of glee* *



Hey, I did offer to make the caipirinhas!


----------



## Trip (Dec 29, 2002)

*helps myst out with the decorations because he can't sleep with his stupid cold*


----------



## mystique (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks Trip...I need all the help I can get...both with decorations AND with sleep...and I don't have a stupid cold, just stupid insomnia.


----------



## Trip (Dec 30, 2002)

Ugh..oh..what? I must have fallen asleep. Well at least i got some sleep last night.
Oh and: is that britney spears in your avatar?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

uuh, hazmat i'm becoming a bit hungry.. can u make me some tapiocas?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

.. uh, without butter...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Trip has had enough to drink if he sees Britney Spears in mystique's avatar!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

nah, maybe he just had a Trip...  :-?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *uuh, hazmat i'm becoming a bit hungry.. can u make me some tapiocas?  *



As in the pudding?  No, sorry.  But I can make you all the brigadeiro you want.

Mas voce tem que vir para NY para pegar.


----------



## Trip (Dec 30, 2002)

I see britney spears everywhere these days. When a 16 year old mind like mine and a body like hers mix...she's everywhere.

 <-See, see, i told you!!!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

Oy Vey!  
What do people see in her anyway? Shesh!


----------



## Trip (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *What do people see in her anyway? Shesh!*



A lot of silicone (sp?) and plastic. Hey: just because we like shiny things doesn't mean anything about our mental state of health!


----------



## Trip (Dec 30, 2002)

Woohoo! 1st post in the 300th page of the bar & grill saga!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *A lot of silicone (sp?) and plastic. Hey: just because we like shiny things doesn't mean anything about our mental state of health! *



ROFLMAO!!! 
Hey, come to LA - you'll find more silicone and plastic than you know what to do with - and better looking than her! Oh wait, you're 16... well - hopefully, eventually grow out of it! heh


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Woohoo! 1st post in the 300th page of the bar & grill saga! *



Huh? I see 225 pages...


----------



## Trip (Dec 30, 2002)

I see 300. Need a screen?


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

and i see 449 pages - it all depends on how many posts you have selected to display per page.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

i see 300 pages... 

hey, hazmat... tenho fome... me va fazer a tapioca..?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

449? how many do u see in a page, ed?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> hey, hazmat... tenho fome... me va fazer a tapioca..?  *



Sinto muito, mas nao sei fazer.  Pode ser uma outra coisa?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

bem, faço eu?   .. ou prefiere riso com feijão..?  .. hà guaranà?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmm... Ok, how many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *bem, faço eu?   .. ou prefiere riso com feijão..?  .. hà guaranà?  *



Claro que tem guarana!  E da Antarctica.  O melhor.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

i display 10 at a time. since most threads only have a few posts added at any one stretch, this loads each page faster since i'm not loading a bunch of posts i've already read.  what's the point in loading a whole bunch of posts at once? i don't see it.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

Huh, I am on 300 as well.  I never changed from default.  Thing is that the Options don't say what default is.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

default must be 15.  easy way to tell how many posts anyone displays if they tell you what page they are on in here. 

#of posts in this thread divided by page number = approximate dispaly # round to nearest 5 or 0 

4497/300=14.99


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *default must be 15.  easy way to tell how many posts anyone displays if they tell you what page they are on in here.
> 
> #of posts in this thread divided by page number = approximate dispaly # round to nearest 5 or 0
> ...



Oh sure, if you want to get technical about it.   So is this the .01 of this page?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

Damn.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

well, on my display, it would be .1. this post is now .3 on page 451


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

Antarctica, hazmat... por favor!!!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Antarctica, hazmat... por favor!!!  *



Otimo.  Eu prefiro a cerveja da Brahma, mas o guarana da Antarctica.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

Bem..  pois, vocè nunca è onlife... (aim) ?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

Não entendi. :-/  Se eu uso AIM?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

sim? mais não o veo em AIM ... :-/
pois uma copa e vamos ..?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

Uso: ScopusFest.  Nem eu te vejo, pelo menos o username você tem no seu perfil.  Acho melhor a gente leve o português fora deste web site.  É rude, não é?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Uso: ScopusFest.  Nem eu te vejo, pelo menos o username você tem no seu perfil.  Acho melhor a gente leve o português fora deste web site.  É rude, não é?  *



Uhuh... especially when I only half-understand most of what you say and translators have a hard time translating into something understandable!


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

you guys aren't talking dirty, are you?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *you guys aren't talking dirty, are you?  *



Nah, they're just trying to IM eachother in Portuguese.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *Uhuh... especially when I only half-understand most of what you say and translators have a hard time translating into something understandable!   *



And unless you actually speak Portuguese, if it were spoken you would understand half of that half. 

Sorry, guys.  I think it's rude to speak another language in front of others who don't speak it.  We'll take it out of the thread.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

não, edX ... O

è meu username, sò que è cifrado = um macdotcom .. então tem que usar @ e .  ... vamos provar manha .. Boa noite ...

talkin' drty, who me? i thought i speak dirty only in unix


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

heh ... now guess what, one year of greeks in UK talking in greek, and british in UK talking in their weird dialect.. anyone want to talk in sicilian ? 8)

mv bed ...


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

well that's good. because if anybody's getting dirty talk and i'm not included....


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> è meu username, sò que è cifrado = um macdotcom .. então tem que usar @ e .  ... vamos provar manha .. Boa noite ...
> *



Ah.  Acho que não daria, então.  Uso Adium  em casa, e Trillian (uma bosta) no trabalho.  @mac.com só funciona com AIM e iChat, né?

Okay, so one more.   Sorry.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *well that's good. because if anybody's getting dirty talk and i'm not included.... *



Berlitz, Ed.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

it works on aim things if they use oscar ... so in trillian yes, and even in fire when using oscar ...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *well that's good. because if anybody's getting dirty talk and i'm not included.... *



uh i speak normally only html and italian at this hour but ... 

mv hazmat cama
rm pants -y
chmod 777 ..


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *And unless you actually speak Portuguese, if it were spoken you would understand half of that half.
> *



You'd be suprised... even though I don't speak neither Italian nor Portuguese, I can understand quiet a bit of it if spoken to me at a slow rate. 

My Italian and Spanish roots are to blame for it! 

Portuguese I have the most trouble with - altho I have managed to be a sales rep for Brazil (Spain and Mexico too). Italian I'm understanding a heck of a lot more than I thought possible without ever taking lessons nor being exposed to the Italian side of the family.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *
> Italian I'm understanding a heck of a lot more than I thought possible without ever taking lessons nor being exposed to the Italian side of the family.  *



Yeah, I think the trick is to just flail your hands around a lot.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Yeah, I think the trick is to just flail your hands around a lot.  *



LOL!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> mv hazmat cama
> rm pants -y
> chmod 777 ..  *



chmod 777 Giaguara
ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co 
sleep 600
ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co 
sleep 28800


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Yeah, I think the trick is to just flail your hands around a lot.  *



i had always problems in YIM cos i needed the hand smiles.. u know, so i could IM in italian...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *chmod 777 Giaguara
> ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co ; ci ; co
> sleep 28800
> ...



ssh hazmat
now they will start to complain 'bout we talkin'  dirty in unix ... 
rm pants .. etc
man


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *ssh hazmat
> now they will start to complain 'bout we talkin'  dirty in unix ...
> rm pants .. etc
> man  *



Now why would they think that?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 30, 2002)

mv hazmat bed
sleep 25200


----------



## Trip (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoa computer busted again, now runs around with an average of 12 MB of memory. 

See you all later.

*knocks self out*


----------



## mystique (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> Oh and: is that britney spears in your avatar?  *



*WHAT?!?!?!?!?* 

I Don't know whether to smooch you on the cheek or kick you so that you won't be sitting down for a week or so....*HELL NO THAT'S NOT BRITNEY SPEARS!!!!* 

Goodgawd, Charlie Brown.


----------



## edX (Dec 31, 2002)

coming from Trip, it's a compliment. go ahead and kiss his cheek. if it had been klink or i, that would have been different 

hey, it beats googleplex's guess that it was a 30's movie starlet


----------



## mystique (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *
> Sorry, guys.  I think it's rude to speak another language in front of others who don't speak it.  We'll take it out of the thread. *



THANK YOU HAZMAT!! 

I was just about to turn on my heel and wait for a week or so until the language around here was something I could understand.  (and don't you DARE say that, Ed! don't you DARE!)


----------



## mystique (Dec 31, 2002)

BTW Ed, so GLAD to see that old Avatar back again! That is my favorite one, the one you were sporting the first time I met you and I have missed it...it's so...so...YOU!!!

I'm off to bed! Have a happy NYE everyone. Whatever you do, stay safe. No thinking and driving! See you in '03! *SMOOOOCH*


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

uh, ... hazmat.. can u make a caipirinha for me please?


----------



## b3s (Dec 31, 2002)

you want a piranha? aren't they dangerous?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

a piranha? nah.. a caipirinha.. not a piranha


----------



## b3s (Dec 31, 2002)

sorry, thought that might have been some special sub-specie of piranha


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

looks more like that...


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

Absolutely, Giaguara.  Maybe we can make a new delicacy of piranha in the caipirinha, like the worm in the mezcal.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

uh no, no piranha in my caipirinha.. uh, how about piranha with tapioca? yummy...  

*goes to cook*


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

okay guys 

fried piranha qith tapioca... who wants?? then antarctica for everyone, happy hour... B)


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

1 Hour of Happy? Why only 1? Nah, I'll try for at least 8 hours! 
And I don't drink - but I'll have a Sprite!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

okay happy nght then  .. who stays onlife tonite? ... by the way tormente i didnt mean antarctica beer but guaranà .. try ...  (a bit like sprite but better..)


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

Puts Sprite to shame.  Guarana rules.  It seems to be appearing more and more in American energy type drinks, too.  But I have no clue how to pronounce it in English.  I only know it in Portuguese.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

just pronounce in portuguese hazmat..!!!


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, I do.  But I think it seems silly and pretentious to others if you are speaking English.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

Nah, I'll be at a party tonight.  You should be too. 

hazmat < drink
if 
 time = 00:00
 kiss > Giaguara
fi
sleep


(I never said I was very good at shell scripting  )


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

nah that's too fast 

test date; gettable; mkfs; co; share; tangle; snoop; strip; view; list_devices; shareall; touch; finger; chfn; chfn; pause; chfn; zipinfo; funzip; latex; top; head; merge; pushdev; sx; crash; automountd; fg; sx; sleep; uptime; split


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

Yup, that's what I meant.  Need to learn loops.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

-y 

more; su; unzip; strip; touch; open pants; rm -; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; more; yes; yes; yes; unmount; sleep


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

I feel so dirty now.

dirty = good

Trip: close your eyes.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

mv shower; rm *; ssh


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL
Hmm... I think I've heard of it - but then again I haven't been out much since the surgery. 

Looks like I will be at a friend's party tonight too. 

Well now I have to go and get tourtured for an hour or so (Physical Therapy).


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey good luck at the therapy tormente... am i going to be alone onlife tonite? :I


----------



## kendall (Dec 31, 2002)

oh deary me, who knew shell commands could be so dirty.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

...cmon, first complaining about portuguese and now about my unix use .. or .. well.. UNIXXX .. 

anyone for a drink (before going out or something) ?


----------



## kendall (Dec 31, 2002)

did i complain?


----------



## Trip (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoa that shell script got my blood going again. 
But please...don't do that again...for my sake.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> Hey good luck at the therapy tormente...



Thank you Giaguara. It actually went very good - I finally ditched the walker - and am now on 1 crutch! Yay! I'm semi-mobile now! 



> am i going to be alone onlife tonite? :I [/B]



Sowwy... if I had an iBook or PowerBook I would be online from the party as where I'm going they have Broadband access.

Argh! Ok that's it! I want an iBook NOW!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

do what? 

..; mv bed; rm *; ssh


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Whoa that shell script got my blood going again.
> But please...don't do that again...for my sake. *



*Tormente introduces Trip to his 15 year old (female) cousin*
There, happy now?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

man Tormente

(*tries to access his hidden settings...*)


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL
By your signature - it looks like you already accessed something via me. 
BTW, your code is not decoding automatically...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

Heh ...  wait, i'll make a shareware program so u can decode me.. 8) 
mv pub; open beer; more; ssh


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

hehe
I'm already decoding you - just have to do it the manual way - which is the best way in the first place.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, a shirt for you Giaguara:


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

ah, man giaguara??
no manual entry for...

i want a t-shirt with   *fsck -y* on it...  .. it causes weird looks from the non-unix population..  

Here it's 2003!!! Cheers!!! I offer...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah, that's my favorite too! 

It's still 2002 here - wow, you're a whole year ahead of us!  

Happy New Year!


----------



## b3s (Dec 31, 2002)

my personal preference is the thinkgeek.com you are dumb t-shirt


----------



## hazmat (Dec 31, 2002)

I have a BOFH jacket.  It looks like one of those dark blue FBI windbreakers, but says BOFH instead.  There was this big Usenet deal around '96 to make a bunch of these.  I have worn it in public once.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

huh, i'm pretty sure i wore THESE as a kid... 

hey, pass me a Jolt someone.. i need more nrg ...


----------



## b3s (Jan 1, 2003)

happy christmas <hic> and merry new year <hic>

may the best of your yesterdays be the worst of your tomorrows!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy Newyear...

now I'm going to bed...

night - or is that morning (2am)?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Heh, am i the only awake at this hour?

Lets see if i can wake anyone with the smell of a cappuccino...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

what?! did someone say cappuccino?! *where????*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Coming... with chocolate over it or without?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

definitely with, thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Uh ... do you mind if i add some Baileys as well into it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

ummm....
sure, no problem 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

coming... with briosche with nutella?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

uhhh... hmm.... all right....

I'll get it later though, I got to go do homework


----------



## kendall (Jan 1, 2003)

*fines the bar $2500 for serving alcohol to a minor*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

uh... can't u put a flag to the underaged ppl's profiles?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, sorry about that


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

*nah not my money anyway.. who left these bottles unattended here?*


----------



## hazmat (Jan 1, 2003)

*Yawn*

Happy new year, everyone.  The party last night was pretty boring.  So I drank.  A lot.  Started out with caipirinha (seriously - the even had Pirassununga!) and then switched to gin and tonics when the pinga ran out.  So the night was okay.  Boring, but there were some good friends there.

Woke up at 1pm and roommate and his friend had made coffee, so that was a good thing.  Now we're watching the Empire Strikes Back Special Edition Laserdisc and they went to pick up some pizza.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

*jaguar is hungry...*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

so, what did we all do for new years? I watched The Matrix on DVD on my iMac, it was really cool.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

uh, i was in AIM with somebody ... ^^^^ 
and then went to balcony for 10 minutes to take low reso digi photos of fireworks (i hate the noise so i dint go to the center), then after enough cold back to online ...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 1, 2003)

I was here:
http://www.dtechnoart.com/~sogni/webalbum/newyear-2003/

(link will be moved/removed in a few days)


----------



## kendall (Jan 1, 2003)

oh my freakin head, im so wasted!


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2003)

Dang i have to go back to school tomorrow...and see the girl of my dreams (literaly). What should i say? WHAT SHOULD I WEAR?!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

clothes


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2003)

clothes you got for xmas were always the thing to wear when i was younger. i'd just be sure they match the weather. you don't want to be wearing short sleeves and shorts if it's 20 degrees outside. girls will think you have no common sense


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, my friend wears t-shirts and shorts all year round, no matter the weather. Also, he doesn't wear a coat, he wears a bathrobe. Everyone thinks he's insane, probably right


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 1, 2003)

That seems to me how new fashions get started!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Uh what should you wear Trip?? :-/

rm *;


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2003)

I guess i'll wear my gap rugby shirt and a pair of sturdy jeans. 
I guess i'll say something along the lines of: "Hey."


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

not a rugby shirt ... please

ok i'm not the best to give advice for clothing... apart from jaguar underware and nightware and some littleblacks my wardrobe looks about as 'interesting' as steve's...

heh, hoping to find some hints for clothing in the keynote...


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2003)

Why not my rugby shirt? It's a good shirt. I skateboard in that shirt...


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2003)

See: sweet, sweet lovn' baby!!!
ARGH! Ok...look in the next post.


----------



## Trip (Jan 1, 2003)

Here we go:


----------



## hazmat (Jan 1, 2003)

Wear Underoos.  It's the underwear that's fun to wear.  Chicks dig it.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL thats great


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Hazmat how can i dig that if i haven't seen such yet? Show me...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think I could fit in them anymore.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.yesterdayland.com/popopedia/shows/fashion/fa1438.php


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

Okay i'll order one pair for you hazmat .. .what size? s:-- ?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup: s:--


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2003)

hmm.. *curious* .. more pinga to your drink hazmat?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 1, 2003)

No thanks.  I had enough last night.  Just water today.


----------



## mystique (Jan 2, 2003)

HOOORAY!!!! This Holiday Ballyhoo is finally overwith...can we get on with LIFE now???

Oh...and Happy Birthday, xaqintosh!!! You old enough to drive now???


----------



## mystique (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *No thanks.  I had enough last night.  Just water today. *



hehehehehehehehehe 

Hazmatter has a hangover. 

I mean....  Poooooor, Hazmat. 

 

Hope it 'twas worth it.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2003)

the holidays are not over til the Fiesta Bowl 

in fact if Ohio State wins, the holidays will continue for the next month or so, if OSU loses, the holidays are officially over when the game ends 

how's the back CB?  er... mysti?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

uh... which (sports?) is that? :?


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2003)

american college football


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

mmkay... ed you want to help me hunting new icons or isn't it time for you to go asleep?


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2003)

sorry i left. i would have been glad to help you hunt for icons but now it is time for me to go to sleep. :zzzzzz:


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

okay later then... argh, now i think i could more or less .. tollerate the icons but i want new colors..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

hazmat... want any hazmats in your cappuccino?


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2003)

hazardous materials in a cappuccino?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

ssh kendall!! don't tell him :x


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2003)

there's no toilet paper in the mens room!


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *HOOORAY!!!! This Holiday Ballyhoo is finally overwith...can we get on with LIFE now???
> 
> Oh...and Happy Birthday, xaqintosh!!! You old enough to drive now???  *


thanks 
and nope, not yet  
but I'm told some places will hire 14 year olds, so maybe I can get a job and make lots of money


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

... now there is ... (arent ther eany guys here..?)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

hey, leave a job for me xaq ...


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2003)

*makes kissy lips at Giaguara* :{}


----------



## hazmat (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey hands off, bucko.  She's mine.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

.. heh.. i'll just finish this drink e depois vamos...


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2003)

*makes kissy lips at hazmat* :{}

calm down tiger!   there's enough of me for both of you!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

:* kendall (rushing out with hazmat)


----------



## hazmat (Jan 2, 2003)

Well better late than never.  Here's my BOFH jacket:

http://e-this.net:8080/stuff/jacket-back.jpg
http://e-this.net:8080/stuff/jacket-front.jpg

Ultimate in geekwear, no?


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2003)

what is BOFH?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 2, 2003)

Bastard Operator From Hell.  Do a search and read the archives.  Really funny stuff.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, since I finally got a good shot of my tattoo last night (roommate got a digital camera for Christmas), I started the tattoo thread.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

BOFH and more


----------



## Klink (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello peoples.

Heh, spent a few hours reading BOFHs last night. Funny stuff. I quite liked this technique of Simon's...

"Not to be outdone, I change his login directory to the null device, set his path to "." and redefine the command "news" to execute a script in his old login directory to send a nasty message to the equal opportunities officer, then delete itself."

*Klink remembers fantasizing similar naughties*


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

way back in the late 80's (1980's, not 1880's : ) i administered a medium sized network that included about 30 apollo workstations running the aegis os. aegis had this awesome command called crp (creep), which was *c*reate *r*emote *p*rocess...which allowed you to run *ANY* process (gui, whatever) on another users machine if you had authority.

when a user got too uppity, i would use that one 

among my favorites was to "melt" the screen. another was to launch the x-wing fighter game when they got up to go to the john


----------



## hazmat (Jan 3, 2003)

That's awesome.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh.. back to 80s .. i'm having a pain in the apple trying to google the names and artists for a lot of music from the 80s that are like "track 8" as their name ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

heh.. how long is this converting music gonna take? 50 .. to uh 60 or 70 cds of audio.. of which half are that rare the cd database says nothing .. a pain in the apple ... 
anyone for a drink?


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll take a pint of tequila and a shot of beer, please


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

oh, and remember, even when CDDB actually gives you info, it is often wrong. for instance, the songs on miles from our home were in reverse order from CDDB


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

uh ... first the beer shot and then the pint of tequila  ? looks again like self service here... i think i try vodka with blueberry juice...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

is there such a think as blueberry juice? wow? that's gotta be expensive!

good thing there's no tab here


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

oh, and yeah, that's a beer with tequila back...you shoot the beer and sip the tequila


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Heh ... nah i didnt find any blueberry juice so i got to try maracuja.. it's nearly as good..


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

what is maracuja? no reference to it at webtender. i assume it is some kind of berry juice or essence.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

plant


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

what is webtender?


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

webtender

your online bartender


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

ah... i use just google 

uh .... i want far less stuff to my dock!! what should i leave?? terminal .. what else? bbedit, appleworks, psh, mail, ..? :-/


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

dock is simple

create folders in your Documents directory with aliases to common programs. drag-n-drop the folder onto the dock

i just have chimera, mail, terminal, and iapps in the dock...everything else is in popup folders like that. i have a games, microsux, and developer folder.


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

and get rid of that bbedit sh*t...get the latest emacs source from savanah and compile it


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 3, 2003)

mail, stickies, slashdock, chimera, itunes, ical, and adium all in my dock. I recommend dragthing though if you don't mind paying for it, which is why I don't use it


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

nah i like bbedit  unless i load images i dont need even to open different ftp things... so, terminal, mail, that, ichat (or not), docs folder with all the rest .. 

*argh* headache since i woke up today ...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

emacs has everything you need...irc, html-mode, mail-mode, ftp mode (ever wonder where bbedit got the idea?), web browser  it's an os


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

okay ... i have emacs for mac.. but i have used it only as psycho!!! hey.. teach me what can i do etc with it, i need something to learn and.. then probably put the bbedit away for now...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

it's a lisp runtime environment with an editor attached.

C-x f : open/create file
C-x s : save buffer
C-x 2: split buffer horizontally
C-x 1 : one view
C-x 3 split buffer vertically
C-x b <buffer name> : go to a different buffer
C-x C-b <select a buffer from a window>

you can create a ~/.emacs file to control your emacs session. i have a lot of c/c++/java/xml/html stuff in mine. i also have some custom scripts for cycling through windows and buffers.

lots of good stuff on the web about emacs, but my favorite reference is the oreilly book.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay... XEmacs,  ... can u give some good links for guides ... for dummies who speak only html?


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

one, html-mode is installed.
two, you will want to create an html-mode hook for your html preferences in your ~/.emacs. my html-mode hook (well, sgml, since i use it for xml as well) looks like:

```
(add-hook 'sgml-mode-hook 'my-sgml-hook)

(defun my-sgml-hook()
  "defaults for SGML mode." 
  (auto-fill-mode)
  (setq fill-column 80)
  (setq sgml-auto-activate-dtd t)
  (setq sgml-omittag t)
  (setq sgml-shorttag t)
  (setq sgml-minimize-attributes nil)
  (setq sgml-always-quote-attributes t)
  (setq sgml-indent-step 2)
  (setq sgml-indent-data t)
  (setq sgml-parent-document nil)
  (setq sgml-exposed-tags nil)
  (setq sgml-local-catalogs nil)
  (setq sgml-local-ecat-files nil)
  )
```

mainly, i want hierarchical html/xml/xsl indenting, 80-column max, etc.

cool thing about emacs in html/java/c/c++-mode is that hitting tab anywere in the line will automagically indent it.

a few other things you will probably want in your ~/.emacs file:


```
;; sets up your name and e-mail for modes that use it.
(setq user-full-name "your-name")
(setq user-mail-address "your-email")
```


```
;; make ~/.backup and all backup files go there
(load-library "backup-dir")
(setq bkup-backup-directory-info
      '((t "~/.backup/" full-path prepend-name search-upward)))
```


```
;;show paren, brace, and curly brace "partners" at all times
(show-paren-mode t)
;;highlight marked regions
(transient-mark-mode t)
;;show column number in status bar
(column-number-mode t)
```

couple of things i forgot to mention before:
C-x space starts marking.
C-w cuts mark.
ESC-w copies mark
C-g cancels
C-x u undo
C-s search
ESC-x replace-string search and replace.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Uhh ... wait. C-something intended as apple- ?? i hate to call the apple key with any other name ..  

Uh... i think i need to look for new icons for some apps...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

C is CTRL or control.
M is Meta or ESC.

you can re-assign the keys if you want  oh, and if you are using the savanah version of Emacs (i.e. the official one, but you have to compile it from CVS), then marking and copying/cutting uses the OSX clipbard.

and i forgot another couple:

C-y paste (not quite, but that is what it does)
C-k kill line (once for the text, once for the line...this goes into the clipboard, too).
C-d kill character forward


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

you wanted links:
http://www.cs.brown.edu/courses/am003/Bridge/EmacsGuide.html
http://www.ky.hkkk.fi/~k24690/emacs.html
http://www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/emacs/emacs.html

should be good enough to get you going


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking those... i have this version ... eh, not very light.. i think it IS more an OS than a simple notepad that e.g. bbedit was...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

i don't like the one on version tracker...i go to the official GNU/Emacs source at savanah


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

uhhh :!

i dont go nuts for the one i have either... should i switch to the one you have??? WHICH files do i need? and how do i compile them???


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

um, you will first need to have dev tools installed from CD-ROM, then get all the files using CVS (instructions are on the page), then open up a terminal and do:


```
cd {relevant folder}
./configure
make
sudo make install
```

done 

oh, you'll want to delete your XEmacs installation first


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

oh, and the UI is, um....spartan would be a good word


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

... ufff.. i am now trying just to get rid of all the apps and stuff i dont need and use ... and redoing  dock etc .. so i0m not seeing what i have installed of dev tools and what not i first modify the other stuff = for lazyness leave that emacs i have ...  but i guess not for long, i dont like itl ..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

Uhh ... the inventor of the "copyrighted" cds should be *censured* ... i HATE when i notice i cant listen to some cds on my mac!!! i dont have other cd players and i'm not going to get one!!! and i dont want to draw lines to the cds only to make them playable...  ...


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

the riaa is evil, yes


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 3, 2003)

eeeeeeeevvvvvvvviiiiiiiillllllllll


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

/me looks around to make sure mysti isn't paying attention

noooooobody expects the spanish inquisition


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

mh don't worry... if she enters i try to hide the scene  (a very baaad joke..) .. > go to take anything to drink ..


----------



## b3s (Jan 3, 2003)

mysti is not a big monty python fan


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

no i didnt mean anything about monty python with my comment...  :? i wanted to explain it but i didn't do it intentionally.. would have made googling too easy for somebody (anybody) that  could look for something (anything ) about something (anything) ...  nah, never mind.. i'm off to sleep ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

... *could somebody send me please the original ICONS for mail.app, ical, quicktime, addressbook and ichat??* (just the program icons) 

i want the originals back, stupidly i didn't save them anywhere....


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2003)

*GO BUCKEYES!!! *

They won, they won, they won!!! Best championship bowl game ever!! 2 overtimes!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 3, 2003)

*hits the head to the keyboard*


----------



## b3s (Jan 4, 2003)

congrats, ed

/me pours ed a tall tequila

you know where the limes are


----------



## mystique (Jan 4, 2003)

Geez, babe (erm, that's b3s--forgot where I was), you ARE talented...didn't know you could do quite so many things at once. :WTH:

Self-service, indeed.


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks for the tequilla b3s. good nite to celebrate a win in the desert.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 4, 2003)

the espresso machine here works like a ..... guys can you change it one day? how am i supposed to wake up with this ...? I'll bring tomorrow at least better roasted ...  *hates to have the breakfast alone and goes to read the newspapers on her ibook*


----------



## mystique (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *congrats, ed
> *



What'd you do Ed, have a baby?


----------



## Klink (Jan 4, 2003)

Well what was it, girl or boy? ;p


----------



## mystique (Jan 5, 2003)

b3s will you marry me? Oh wait...we already did that...

this is Mysti, Sybil's sister 

I'm vying to be the next Herve


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2003)

you ask ME for the english terms, Mysti? rotfl... 

*reads her e-newspapers while having the cappuccino .. the bar seems empty*


----------



## Klink (Jan 5, 2003)

Morning Giaguara. I'll assume the others are still sleeping.

*Klink sips his first morning espresso*

I love OmniDictionary, mysti. 

From WordNet (r) 1.7:

_double standard_
	n : an ethical or moral code that applies more strictly to one group than to another.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm not sleeping! I just woke up actually, and its 12:47. I didn't go to sleep til 3 though


----------



## plastic (Jan 5, 2003)

Yawn... Just got back from work.. have not been surfing much lately... hi Ed and company...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2003)

hi plastic, did you want a beer?  here ..


----------



## hazmat (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *oh, and remember, even when CDDB actually gives you info, it is often wrong. for instance, the songs on miles from our home were in reverse order from CDDB  *



Damn right.  More often than not the CDDB is  wrong.  People are so sloppy.

Just got back from a wedding in South Jersey.  God-forsaken is one term for it.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b3s _
> *C is CTRL or control.
> M is Meta or ESC.
> 
> ...



You might want to remap Control back to its proper place, where Caps Lock is.  If anyone wants to know how  to do it let me know.  The functionality is built in to OS X.

And incidentally, for those who don't know.  A lot of the command line keystrokes (which, depend on the shell) are Emacs keystrokes.  ^A, ^E, ^K, etc.

I use vi.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 5, 2003)

what is the difference between the two? I've never used either.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 5, 2003)

Uh oh.  Now THAT is a loaded question!  Wars have been started over less!  Check this  out.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2003)

Uè querido!!  uma caipirinha??


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

... anyone for a breakfast   (PST)  ?


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2003)

*wakes up* huh? breakfast? yes please!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

cappuccino ... what else...??? hey who has eaten all the brioches??'


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey... a happy Breakfast hour tomorrow after 8 am PST ... ?   

= before the Note...  

Free online cappuccinos ... 
edX offers...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone for a breakfast before MWSF?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes, please.  Coffee, to begin with.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 7, 2003)

*stumbles into the bar still groggy*
Can I get a Mocha Cappucino with a shot of Hazelnut please.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Huge cappucccinos for everybody... hey Sogni you have had enough of caffeine so far..   .. try some apple juice?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 7, 2003)

Barman! Chilled vodka on the rox 

Back from canada... passed all my classes, 3 weeks till semsester starts, and then 12 more till my graduation.... I SEE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL!!!! 

Drinks on me!


----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey there Addy, Giaguara, Sogni and hazmat.
Enjoy the Keynote stream? Loved it myself. 

Nice to see you back, Addy. How was Canadia?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Of course i saw it!!

I WAAAaNTTTTT TAAABBBBSSSS on safari... !! 

Happy hours continues...


----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

Pretty impressive browser for a beta, wouldn't you say?

Think the Pope liked the Keynote?
SJ said there was an open stream to the Vatican. ;p


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

Keynote was good.  But Quicktime sucks as ever.  Safari looks good, but I won't be able to try it until I get home.  I am using Win2k at work.  And the 12" PB is a GREAT idea, but useless with a max of 640 megs of RAM.  Might as well just get an iBook.


----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

My stream was really good this time around. It was always in sync and no drop outs. I was surprised how good it was. Sorry to hear yours bit the cheese, haz.

Yeah, the new PBooks are splendiferous. I'm drooling for a new 17". Time to upgrade I think.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

But the 12" PB seems just like a bit faster ibook. 

I think i have to switch to a powerbook sooner or later..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey i wonder if they have updated  their systems in Vatican.. the last time someone visited my (more serious) page some months ago from vatican, (s)he/they were running Windows 95 !!!


----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

Once you go book,
There's no second look.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

Una volta che andate libro,
non ci è secondo sguardo.


So it doesn't rhyme...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

I find notebooks too limiting.  And I used to work in NEC's Portable Systems Engineering.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

ah that book was about the 'books 

i love my ibook...  desktops are uncomfortable in bed and my linux laptop was too hot..


----------



## Klink (Jan 7, 2003)

We're in sync today, Ken. lol
(No soup for you!) ;p

Yes,  i' libri fatto di titanium, Giaguara.
 translation = books made of titanium

I like.... composite aluminum.  I can't say aluminum 10 times fast.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

I do have to admit that I started to get a chub when I saw the 12" PowerBook, but with 32 megs of video RAM and a max of 640 megs of system RAM, no thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

So it's just a 12" G4 combo boosted ibook ... 

The iSync sounded too much like iStink (as pronounce) ...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

That's exactly what I think the 12" PB is.  A glorified 12" iBook.  And too true on the iStink.  Limited is an understatement.  Thanks for leaving out most cell phones out there.  I still have no way to sync my Motorola V60c's phone book to the Mac.  HUGE sore spot for me.  Mostly Motorola's fault, though, with the CDMA stuff.  But if Apple could get AOL to let them use their stuff, then....

Ugh, someone pour me a drink.....


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

A caipirinha? O uma Brahma? 

Yea, i'd like to iStink with a Nokia ... (dreams on..)


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2003)

Uma Cerpa!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

... here  ..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2003)

... and the grapefruit haz  

i'll have just a green apple juice...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 8, 2003)

*Today's Drink Special: Safari on Rocks*


----------



## hazmat (Jan 8, 2003)

Sounds weird.  But I'll try anything once.  Gimme one please.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 8, 2003)

Here ..  anything else?


----------



## chevy (Jan 9, 2003)

Any Armagnac connoisseur here ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

Nope .. still self service. I'm not an expert in that kind of stuff


----------



## chevy (Jan 9, 2003)

Armagnac is old apple alcohol, that's why I was expecting some good guy here in this discipline... but ok, maybe not many apple are more than 25 years old.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 9, 2003)

In NYC we have a lot of bars that make apple martinis.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

mv hazmat /bar
more Armagnac -y


----------



## Klink (Jan 9, 2003)

Cello.

Hmm, Armagnac sounds delicious. Have never tried it, but I understand it's similar to Cognac.

When you mentioned apples, I thought you might have been referring to cider beer or applejacks. Like that too. *licks lips*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

Okay... *comin'*

and apple flatjacks... << Scottish Cookies..


----------



## scott (Jan 9, 2003)

mmmmmm beer

( I had to say SOMETHING didn't I?)

You can't just stumble into a bar and shut the hell up!


----------



## mystique (Jan 9, 2003)

*Mystique opens the cash drawer and slips her personal set of keys to Herve's inside the till and slowly slide's the drawer closed until it locks.

Myst climbs up on the bar stool and unplugs the old LED sign she found at a garage sale last November and leaves it dim for the next bartender/ess to post a new message on when they arrive.

Myst sits down in the darkened bar and plays some 'Concrete Blonde' on the juke box as she writes a quick note to Edboss:

_Dear Ed:  Thank you for giving me the opportunity to be the bartender/ess here last November when you knew I needed you all most. _ _I've found that life is too much reality for me and I've got to move on. Right now the drs will have my hide if they find me upright and out of the restraints they call a bed._ 

_We'll be talking on a personal level, Ed...thank you again for bringing me in out of the rain when I was drowning in the downpour._ 

_I love ya,_ 

Mystique

ps and thank you to the others of you who have been kind to me during my stay here. My best to all of you. 

*Mysti leaves the note under the wet rim of a bar glass on the bar, takes one last look around, grabs her coat and walks outside to hail a taxi in the rain.


----------



## Klink (Jan 10, 2003)

*Klink nudges scott.*

Hey, did you turn out the lights? What's up? You gonna get fresh or something, Betty? 


*Klink sees mysti leave and sheds a tear. I'll miss having her around here.*


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

*scott waves at Myst and wishes all the best 


I turned out the light so I could plug in the



DISCO BALL!!!


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

*ed walks in, waves at klink and scott, and stumbles across mysti's note. as he reads it, a bittersweet smile forms across his face, one of appreciation of mysti for all she has done thru her simple precense here and the mixed feeling of sadness that she is leaving. still, he figured this day would come, just had hoped it wouldn't be so soon. but deep in his heart he rests assured that one day the pm notification will go off and there she'll be - the same friend she's always been. He spends a few moments silently wishing her the best and then slowly walks over to klink and scott*

hi guys. i'm guessing from the looks on your faces that you saw mysti's note. i'll miss her around here for sure. it was pretty impressive what she did with the place in such a short period of time. 

but hey, scott's back. TP in the bathrooms again!!!


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

pillow soft none the less.

Funny. The more beer I drink at the two B&Gs, the more cushiony I get.


----------



## Klink (Jan 10, 2003)

Yep, for sure Ed. She's like an Oregon forest fire... lights the place up.

But on a lighter note... we've got a frickin disco ball!

*Klink throws on his white suit and a pair of platforms. The Bee Gees sound through the PA.*


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

*scott comes in dressed like George Clinton.

Let's boogaloo.


----------



## Klink (Jan 10, 2003)

Keeping on the retro theme...

*Klink has some plastic surgery done.*

Hey lady!


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

*scott puts a parlaiment LP on the turntable.

Did somebody ask for Betty?

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

Ed,  what did you do without toilet paper for that long? It must have been 6 months if not a year.

I know some women who refuse to go at work, but 6 months is AWFUL to hold it.

So what did the folks at B&G1 use? eWorld pamphlets?

Eww.


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

see that dwindling stack of m$ and AOL brochures by the restroom doors?  those are not suggested reading material 

actually mysti ordered enough for herself when she came here but the guys have pretty much been using the brochures. might be why people keep leaving and coming back all the time


----------



## scott (Jan 10, 2003)

Glossy brochures. Such a mess, no?

I never followed myst here except after her initial exodus, but I'm sure she'll be missed.

I hope she's ok.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

I hope microsoft starts one day to publish their brochures in the toilet paper... so they will be more useful 

*plugs here 'book online and starts to sip the cappuccino* ...


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

.. anyone else freezing? ed can you make an irish coffee pleaze?? 

[a too many typos-day]


----------



## chevy (Jan 10, 2003)

freezing here too
and macosx chat is so quiet
need some fire


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

*ed puts the *Bartender Wanted* sign back up. then he serves giaguara an irish coffee. he is last seeen heading for the central heating controls in the office.*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

[giaguara is freezing when she's out of the tropics...]


----------



## Sogni (Jan 10, 2003)

Freezing? Nah - it' just perfect!
But then again I'm an Ex-IT that used to work in freezing server rooms / NOCs. 

Anyone need an IT in SoCal? I'm looking...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

Look one for me too Sogni ... i want to get out of here asap (as you know) ...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 10, 2003)

You and about 2 other people I know. 
I need to get serious and update my resume. But I seem to get "writer's block" since I always have a hard time selling myself... blah!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  Will code for food


----------



## Trip (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  Will design for food


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< will eat for food


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Will marry for passport/ code and design for food..


----------



## Sogni (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<< Will Code for Bandwidth!


----------



## Trip (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<< Will Design for the pleasure of designing


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<argh>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

will drink to forget these geeks around 

more caipirinhas...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *will drink to forget these geeks around
> *



Hey! But we _ARE_ Geeks! 
Fine, be that way! hehe


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

>>>>><<<<<<%%%%%>>>>>><<<<<?????>>>>>><<<<<<^^^^^^^^^>>>>><<<<<


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 10, 2003)

eh?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

i know sogni..  and like i really complained (yea, my signature) ...

Ed you have drank too much!! Do you feel ok? An Apple juice for you perhaps???


----------



## edX (Jan 10, 2003)

er, just mumbling to myself.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 10, 2003)

ohhh, _riiiiiight_


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2003)

okay, but i still think you shouldn't try anything stronger than Apple juice tonite, edX ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

*the bar is empty so Giaguara does herself the cappuccino and sips it alone reading online the newspapers..*


----------



## hazmat (Jan 11, 2003)

hazmat joins Giaguara for some coffee.  Drinks later on, perhaps.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

cappuccino or long coffee? or un cafezinho? 
i'll have an other too, it's still cold here.. (ed, put the heat back on!!)


----------



## hazmat (Jan 11, 2003)

Chafé, favor.   Tem Tanzanian Peaberry?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

Sim, claro..  

i don't like dirt water so i think i'll kill my stomach with a cappuccino .... *runs*


----------



## Trip (Jan 11, 2003)

*runs into the bar from his car outside*






WHERE'S THE BATHROOM IN THIS PLACE?!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 11, 2003)

It's broken.  Try the gas station at the corner.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

or go to the ladies room Trip ...

*warms her hands on the back of hazmat  *


----------



## Trip (Jan 11, 2003)

*comes out of the ladies room*

So much better. Thanks all.
Oh and: i've never smelled a better bathroom.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 11, 2003)

Did you remember to put the seat down?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2003)

hey.. mysti's not here and i've lived with some guys as a student so that won't be anyway one of the major things i'd complain about.. 

*thinks whether to have a hot lemon drink to not get a cold...*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 11, 2003)

why does the seat even come *up* in a women's bathroom??


----------



## wiz (Jan 12, 2003)

??? lol ???


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

... uh, i think THIS is a better solution... 







So, women's room (clean) = mac users and men's = windows users (as they suck anyway) ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

*sips her cappuccino alone reading again the newspapers on her 'book*


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

EdX, order more wasabi... it's nearly finished...

Anyone for a sushi?


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

Sushi, only in Japan... with real fresh fish.

Lasagna is ok for me.


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

an extra information was missing


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

*argh* ... who said i'd cook lasagna???


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

just dreaming !


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

do you prefer go fishing ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

uh..? i'm not maried or widdowed... r???@ ... well i use mac of those anyway.. i don't want to the same room with windows users...


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

not yet


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

go fishing? uh no, i ordered some fish ... from japan! they'll be here any minute... (i found ed's credit card..)


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

good... if fish is so fast to be delivered, lasagna takes 2 minutes to prepare, no ?

BTW, i need Ed's card back: there is a PB17 left alone at the store next door....


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

And if a few bucks remain on the card, I'll offer you a bunch of roses... with the hidden intention to check if other tattoo haven't been shown.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *good... if fish is so fast to be delivered, lasagna takes 2 minutes to prepare, no ?
> *



Hey watch it there, she's Italian.


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

si, dov'e il problemo ?

she won't eat me !


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2003)

use the replicator. you can have fish lasagna in under a minute 

i hate to tell you guys, but they cancelled that card a while back.


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

aargh, no card...


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

no dream...


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

no fish...


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

time for a ristretto


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

uh, i'm gluteinefree.. no lasagna.. i hate when al dente is for some when you throw the pasta up and it remains in the ceiling..


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

what does al dente mean for a giaguara ? row ?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

Al Dente?  He's the guy who owns the deli at the corner.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

ed, i think i need a drink ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

Haz' i think i won't let u cook the pasta...


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2003)

i'll cook


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

chevy ... i'd lke some tapioca .. but don't make it too chevy


----------



## Trip (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Al Dente?  He's the guy who owns the deli at the corner. *



Oh, i thought it was satan. My bad. 
Who's the king of NYC? David Letterman is the king of NYC!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

Who is? Or who will be after the next weekend? ..


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Oh, i thought it was satan. My bad.
> Who's the king of NYC? David Letterman is the king of NYC! *



**I** am the King of NYC.  Or maybe the Pope of Greenwich Village.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2003)

sure king ...  need protection?  8) 

Who mas left the mac users toilet as it's now? i think better fix that once more... "unix users" (= clean toilet) and "others" (less clean) ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 13, 2003)

*goes to have her cappuccino as close as possible to the heater ... * it feels like in Siberia here today ...


----------



## chevy (Jan 13, 2003)

Not chewy ? Al Dente ? Just hard enough for your sharp Giag teeth.

Meat cut in 1" cubes... row, just heated to 50°C.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 13, 2003)

Nah.... i switched 







... ages ago, about when i got my spectravideo 286 ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

0.5 K posts ... !! A free beer to anyone of a legal drinking age...


----------



## chevy (Jan 14, 2003)

no meet but alcohol...


----------



## chevy (Jan 14, 2003)

you must be the very only felide to eat grass only


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

Feline?? Chewy are you having a typo-day ?   Of course i eat grass, i told i switched


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 14, 2003)

Mmm....Cats....mmmm...Apples


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

..... mmmh ... this Cat wants an Apple juice...


----------



## chevy (Jan 15, 2003)

quiet here tonite


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2003)

yep, gets that way sometime. still looking for a new bartender. business really slows down when nobody's serving. 

on a positive note, the weather is beautiful here today. i may actually be able to get out and mow the yard - something i've wanted to do for over a month but it's never dried out enough.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 15, 2003)

:yawns & stretches:
Huh? Oh sorry, I was just taking a little rest before I'm on my way out AGAIN! heh 

Been pretty busy since yesterday and non-stop all day today (not to mention my two "sisters", and my little nephew and niece were over earlier! heh). 

I got my rent paid (altho I now owe someone else that money! doh!) and I got some consulting work happening, so I'm pretty happy right now.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

... my stomach is making strange noise. is that because i haven't eaten since... ehm.. i don't remember ...


----------



## edX (Jan 15, 2003)

eat, dammit, eat!! i told you to eat last nite. 

program self to respond to stomach error messages and self heal by ingesting protein and caloric units. compile with beverage of choice.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow Ed! For a non-Tech/non-Geek - that was pretty good! heh


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

% cat 'the can of tuna'
cat: cannot open the can of tuna


$ drink < bottle; opener
bottle: cannot open
opener: not found


% write desert
desert is not logged on.


$ PATH=pretending! /usr/ucb/which sense
no sense in pretending!


....not my day


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

Still empty here..  anyone for a drink?  <<< forced smile


----------



## hazmat (Jan 15, 2003)

Sure.  Billy Bragg is on Sessions at West 54th.  Good time for a beer.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

Okay...  Just had an overdose of Objective-C ...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 15, 2003)

testing out my "new" avatar....

whats up everyone?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 15, 2003)

eh, I don't like it, I'm gonna switch back now


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2003)

Switch again.. i didn't see it


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 15, 2003)

you're not missing anything, it was just this one with a 50% transparent layer over it that was chrome and blue, however the quality came out bad and it looked like crap.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2003)

*needs a lot of cappuccino... while doing one, sips a jolt*

Uh, am i the only one here who sees her nightmares in Objective-C ???? 

@"argh!!!!"@


----------



## hazmat (Jan 16, 2003)

Could be, yeah.  Maybe that's one of the reasons I don't do programming.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 16, 2003)

$ drink < jolt; opener

//needs more coffeine to wake up


----------



## chevy (Jan 17, 2003)

pssssssssssssitttttttt

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°\°
° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °°|° 
 ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °°°|
° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °°|°
 ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °°°|
° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° ° °°|°


Chears


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

Cheers..

Thanks Cat 

Ed's credit card works again... anyone for a sushi?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 17, 2003)

PIZZA! I would like some pizza!


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2003)

ok, but no sushi pizza


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 17, 2003)

aww...



plain cheese for me, please


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

coming... 

With the *real* cheese = bufala mozzarella that just came from Naples  ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

Ed, I don't want to drink all this sake alone...


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 17, 2003)

ooh, yummm, pizza 

{gulp}

that was qite tasty! 

I'm off to bed now, see ya all later


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

Night xaq 

Anyone for the sake or should i go play some deimos meanwhile?


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2003)

no sake for me, though it is a very generous offer. but even in my virtual drinking (which is all i indulge in anymore), i prefer a good tequilla or sour mash whiskey. but a kahlua and creme makes a nice desert every now and then. 

gotta force myself to eat again soon. the chips and salsa are starting to wear off.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

Ed after 3 or 4 days without eating you start to feel quite comfortable.. i think i should do a program that reminds me to eat sometimes ... :-/


----------



## edX (Jan 17, 2003)

oh, i'll occasionally go a day without eating but that's as far as i go. i try to east lightly 2-3 days a week and a normal full meal plus mid afternoon snack the rest of the days. with my current (lack of ) activity level, that seems to be about right. i definitly believe in eating what you need and not just out of conditioning to eat. far too many people are overweight because they eat on their mind's clock and not their stomach's.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

That works if you know when you are hungry. My stomach makes noise but i don't interpret it always like being hungry. 

I notice iSync to PST. This is bad. I should live there  [Apple's fault.. they should hire me] ... Goodnight Ed


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2003)

... i think i prefer waking up after having seen hundreds of lines of code in obcjective-c than waking up from a "normal" (non computer related) dream where i was shot. brrr...


----------



## chevy (Jan 18, 2003)

if some of you sometimes use macosx.com chat client, there is now a short user's guide available here


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 18, 2003)

Hiyo hiyo hiyooooo!!!!

I am back after a good rest 
Time to undust that DJ booth and play some tunes on this glorious saturday evening 

first song up: I need a hero by Anaconda 



Admiral - your DJ for the evening


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2003)

HEY TOLYA!!   W elcome back my good friend!! 

school and work finally letting up a bit? i hope so!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2003)

Admiral careful with that smoke machine... my eyes hurt.. must be the winter air ... 

*sips an apple juice*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 19, 2003)

smoke machine ?!
I dont have a smoke machine!  EEEEDDD CHEKC THE KITCHEN!!!!!   lol

Work is letting up a bit school wont start till the 27th of january  -- Been busy with updating my department's macs to OS X (from OS 9) and all related softwares (trying to get our faculty unhooked from OS 9 as much as possible), and upgrading from XP to XP  (so many critical updates. M$ sure does ship products full of holes )


I have been a bit tired latelly (especially before my trip to canada) but after my trip I have been feelin' more chilled and more relaxed 

We gotta do the iChat thing sometime lol 


btw is there a macosx.com room in iChat ? perhaps we should look into it  -- no irc needed, nothing extra, just the iChat application which we all have 



Admiral


----------



## chevy (Jan 19, 2003)

no macosx.com room in iChat, but MacOSX Chat client !


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2003)

no, there IS macosx.com chat in ichat if someone goes there.. simplier ...

uh yea, kitchen.. i shouldn't play when i cook ...


----------



## chevy (Jan 19, 2003)

sunday evening.... no fever... get a green tea.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2003)

Hola Chevy ...

I think I'll need something like a CheckTheCodeForADyslexicProgrammerInCocoa.app or iFixMyCodeTypos.app ... 

$ drink < jolt; opener


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2003)

i don't believe my eyes!!!  

_Com**********dora!!!!! _

Hehehe! That is the funniest thing i have ever seen censored!! They censored the word com****dora in a Spanish Mac board... That is about like Com***er here... je je je ...  

_Quiero mi com*******dora _ ...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 19, 2003)

Yo quiero Taco Bell.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 19, 2003)

All: I just went to see the Brazilian movie City of God (Cidade de Deus) tonight.  VERY good film.  I highly recommend seeing it.


----------



## Trip (Jan 19, 2003)

Deus stands for god?
You learn something new everyday!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes, 'Deus' is Portuguese for 'God'.  I think Spanish is 'Dios'.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, it's Dios. And in Italian it's Dio. And I think (not 100% sure) that God is God in most languages in Scandinavia (= Swedish, maybe Danish and Norwegian too) but in Finnish.. and Trip, by the way "provo" = i try and that's in 2 meanings..


----------



## hazmat (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *And in Italian it's Dio.*



'Dio'?  As in 'Ronnie James'?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 20, 2003)

Dio actually wasn't his real last name, and he changed it to that for exactly that reason. Who wouldn't want to be called "God"?


----------



## chevy (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> 
> Com**********dora!!!!!
> ...



And what is that, uncensored ? (Sorry, I don't speak Spanish)


----------



## hazmat (Jan 20, 2003)

Computadora?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, computadora. I thought only Windows were com****doras 

Oh, can somebody show me what is com-puta-ciòn?


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2003)

and puta is whore, correct?  the filtering software is shut off because it does stuff like that. better to have good mods and let them know when it's appropriate and when it's not.

btw - i'm a bit busy as we are discussing a new, improved reorganization for the site at this time. look for forum changes in a week or two. remember - you heard it in Herve's first


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay Ed 

Yes, puta = bitch ... thus, combitchputer 
There the mod's are unexistant, but that is really funny, can't say computer in a computer board... 
Weird, then many people autocensor themselves. Like in one place.. [no filtering] people write e.g. (ok, italian board) ca***, ca***ta or inca***to .. 
And here it sounds funny, in some tv shows (dubbed..) you can hear the english f-word like it sounds and then the BIIPs incresibly bad imposed in the italian words.. = you can in 99 % of the cases hear exactly what they said (and there are far more words to censor than only the f-)  
But not as bad as in Spanish, that com****dora was the funniest thing i've seen for a long time


----------



## chevy (Jan 20, 2003)

i remember that i was on geocities in the cockpit allee... impossible to mention it on some bulletin boards and chats !


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Yea, well being not able to talk about com****doras in a spanish mac board is worse than not being able to order a ****tail here 

EEEEddddddd... can I have a ***tail, please? A martini .. [nah, really a caipirinha as always.. ]


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2003)

sorry Giaguarra, you're not getting any tail in here. this is a family joint 

(tail is an american slang for someone to have sex with, not very common usage anymore i don't think.)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Damn, so you would have censore a cocktail as cock**** and not ****tail?  

... gimme a joint then


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

... i'm not even trying to interpret cocktail then ..  i think computaciòn is dirty enough...

i never imagined english can be as dirty as spanish


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 20, 2003)

hmmm italian is much better, putana is whore lol -- so if you call one a putana there is no confusion lol


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

Admiral that's with 2 t's = puttana..


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 20, 2003)

oops 

I don't usually write swears in italian lol


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 20, 2003)

don't worry admiral, we forgive you   

whats up everyone?


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2003)

_sure you don't._ now go fix that vocabulary book asap.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2003)

What vocabulary? I didn't know such vocabulary would be in wikipedia...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 20, 2003)

Welp, I did it again!
I went an converted another PC User! 

User is an older lady that was getting frustrated with a Dell laptop that it seemed that every day it was getting slower and slower - not to mention I've had to redo it TWICE due to viruses getting a strong grip on it rendering it useless (uh, more so? ) and would get extremely corrupt (zombie).

Enough of that! 

We got her a Ti Power Book 1Ghz, 512MBs RAM, SuperDrive... 
( couldn't wait for the Ai - month and a half estimated deliver date  )
Also getting Airport Extreme Basestation the moment its released with Print Sharing and extended-range antenna. 

She does a lot of pictures, scanning and digital photos as well as Home Movies. 

I'm going to be enjoying showing her how to use it! I'm jealous!


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 20, 2003)

326 Posts! You guys are on a role, keep it up!


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 20, 2003)

now it's 327


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh no, wait a min. I gust found out that they are pages. Phew I thought there were only 327 posts! LoL, My Bad


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, this hole this is stupid! Forget I was ever in the bar


----------



## edX (Jan 20, 2003)

giaguarra - admiral makes electronic foreign language vocabulary books in his 'spare time' as quck reference material. kind of a hobby of his. weird hobby, but he likes doing it none the less. he is the international man of mystery and travels to greece and europe every summer (family is there). he is constantly learning new languages.  well, he can explain all this better than i can, but he used to stay home on friday and saturday nites to work on his 'notebooks' instead of going out and meeting girls. he is as hopelessly as geeky as you  (said with much affection for you both). to learn more about Admiral, aka Tolya, find an old thread called "congrats to admiralak". it is another epic thread in which a bunch of us became good friends and revealed all. i suspect it will be required reading for 6th graders in the year 3003.


----------



## stealth (Jan 21, 2003)

guys. first of all. why is this thread SO FREAKIN HUGE? 
and whats it all about?


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2003)

stealth - go read the first pos in the thread for what it's all about. and it's huge because a lot of people have liked what it's all about over the last year or so. now what kind of non- alcoholic beverage can i get you?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

ed did you check his age when you specified a non-alcoholic beverages?

one of my ancient and never finished project was a plurilinugal bad word dictionary.. i never made it up but as a base i could add a lot of bad words to it in italian, spanish, brazilian, .. and some / few / odd in finnish, greek, turkish, japanese, arabic, french, russian ... if i remember. 

an apple juice for me, ed...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

ed by the way.. i'm with one *r* .. or is tahat trying to be the parody of someone's bad accent--? 

..make the apple juice double


----------



## hazmat (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *ed by the way.. i'm with one r .. or is tahat trying to be the parody of someone's bad accent--?
> *



No, Ed seems to have a bad habit of misspelling people's usernames.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

... so he changed his username to be difficult to be misspelled ...


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2003)

yea, i've got those bad habits, especially with my firends hazmet and giaguarra 

actually, i just don't proofread very often anymore. i constantly add or subtract letters from words. i figure if people can figure out what i meant, then it's close enough. there is certainly no personal offense ever meant. 

Hey, Herve's will be celebrating it's one year anniversary on Feb 1!!! that's just a week and a half away. i better order party bolloons and champagne.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi all, I have a question from iBot I didn't solve and I would like to solve. What animal has square lenses ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Kewl ed ... 

chevy could that be a *bug*?

Woh, my Apple will be in Macformat UK   ... Ed can i have an other double Apple juice??? *hic*

And a jolt


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Ed i was thinking about doing an app...
something like iCorrectTheDyslexicProgrammersCodes.app ... i think you'll need it as well


----------



## edX (Jan 21, 2003)

giaguara - you'd best watch mixing those drinks, it could be dangerous. i'd stick to one kind if i were you 

what do you mean by your mac will be in MacFormat UK? no comprendo.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

my apple [like you hadn't seen my tat'?] .. stick on one drink? i think the jolt can on my dock is influencing me but .. *hic* one more apple juice? thirsty...


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2003)

You'll soon be the most famous chick of the Mac world.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL...Ed has already psychoanalyzed me and decided that I prefer languages over girls  hehehehehe....

Almost correct my friend but a bit off 
I love to study foreign languages and I compile grammar references for each language  I learn, as a reference and something I distrubute free online for others that like languages and want some sort of reference 

On the dictionary issue, I have seen dictionaries that offer everything AND the kitchen sync  My Vietnamese dictionary has some interesting profanity in it  : - )

Finally I do go out...(thus less time on macosx.com hehehehehe) --- no girlfriend yet, I always was, am and will be a picky bastardo 

Back on work today  --- in a few minutes I will be going home though  -- the day is almost done as far as work is concerned 

btw ed, how is that disseration going ??? 

Admiral


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2003)

Experimental... sorry for the noise.

Thunderstorm is coming


----------



## hazmat (Jan 21, 2003)

Did you take those?  Awesome pics.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2003)

Yes, I did... it was not the purpose of placing these here, I was trying to put a picture in my signature with a link to the site... but www.macosx.com administrators are smart enough to forbid that.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 21, 2003)

Well I appreciated them.   Got more?


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2003)

i've place some on my .mac site, some on my gallery in macosx.com


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice chevy.. that'd look kewler on your avatar than it could in your sign...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

Ohno.. they use "Hijo de la Luna" of Mecano in a car advertising ... that makes me sad..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2003)

... anyone to watch the Screensavers tonite?  I want to see Kevin surfing ... [and hate watching telly alone]


----------



## hazmat (Jan 21, 2003)

You didn't really see him surfing.  Just him talking about stuff.  And not that much at that.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

Personally I dont like photos in sigs... they are a pain to load on slower connections, like my home connection (56) where I do most of my surfing


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

... But i still want to see it haz'


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... anyone to watch the Screensavers tonite?  I want to see Kevin surfing ... [and hate watching telly alone] *



What do you mean by "watch the Screensaver" ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

Very nice proposals for the macosx.com chat icon...
I like to one of Giag that exactly indicate what this is, and the work of Phatcactus is really impressive, extremely professional.

The only thing that I feel is missing is a reference to OS X... like an X or a Jaguar ?

Or like the current one: with "macosx community chat" written around the icon.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

umh? oh, i forgot to post i had done that schetch .. 

the screensavers is a tech tv show...


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

tech TV is that on QT ?


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

it's a channel on cable/satelite tv.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

You saved my words Ed... 

can i have an apple juice plz?


----------



## edX (Jan 22, 2003)

here you go, you'll have to get your own for a while. i'm heading out for jury duty in a few minutes.


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

ok.. no access here...

I didn't watch your icon proposal correctly Giag... there is a text in transparency ! Difficult to read on my LCD screen.


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

get a Whisky Ed...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Okay whisky for anyone else?  I'll do a better version of that .. it was just s sketch.. 

*opens one more Jolt..


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

Glen Morray for me


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Okay ... Hey anyone minds if i use this M$ Office cds as beermats? I don't want to ruin the table...


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

Very good use of it. I tried to use these to light fire but they stink !


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

Another use would be to suspend these on wires to afraid the birds over the wineyard...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

Best funeral for a CD is to put it, silver side up, in a microwave oven for about 3-5 seconds.  Cool light show.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Umh, my ex used to wash his LPs in the dishwasher... 

I did it too a couple of times...


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

> Best funeral for a CD is to put it, silver side up, in a microwave oven for about 3-5 seconds. Cool light show.



that's an idea !
Please make a movie and publish it on you .mac homepage !


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Umh, my ex used to wash his LPs in the dishwasher...
> 
> I did it too a couple of times... *



you fired him when he did the same with your lovely iBook ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

BTW why do you need to wash an LP ?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *BTW why do you need to wash an LP ? *



To clean it?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *that's an idea !
> Please make a movie and publish it on you .mac homepage ! *



Yeah right, like I payed for .Mac.


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

it's less expensive than 2 days of rubber for your BMW !


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

why to wash the lps? they were full of fingerprints. and stickers to find in 10 seconds the piece you were looking for .. once it got too dirty, or he wanted simply to get rid of the etiquettes, he washed it. .. once you use them 12+ hours a day they do get full of fingerprints for scratching...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

i think i need an app that reminds me like a couple of times a day that it would be nice to eat something sometimes... 

*undecided what to have with rice* ..


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *it's less expensive than 2 days of rubber for your BMW ! *



Hey, that defies all laws of logic.  We won't bring that up here.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2003)

Why you would ever need a condom for a BMW is beyond me  ...but I guess it doesn't matter since I don't have the money for one


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

you've got tyres... tyres are made of rubber...

but some special minds may need a condom for a BMW, i don't know ????


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

what, johnny doesn0t have money for a t-shirt? *yiks* ...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

Well they say racing is as much fun as you can have with your clothes on, so.....

Then again they said that when I used to skydive.  Hmmmm......


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

haz' that makes me wonder if _you_ understood the t-shirt comment ... ( anyone else speaks portuguese? )


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

if you use condom as t-shirt in Brasilia, I understand why girls are so sexy there when they wear just a short t-shirt


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Ah cule, chevy.. i notice you have met some Brasilian or Portuguese girls (to know that term..)


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2003)

just seeing you is an enlightment....


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2003)

Thats a good one! I'll have to remember it


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Umh, my ex used to wash his LPs in the dishwasher...
> 
> I did it too a couple of times... *



eermmm... wouldnt LPs get warped in the washer ?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *if you use condom as t-shirt in Brasilia, I understand why girls are so sexy there when they wear just a short t-shirt  *



'camisinha' means 'condom'.  Directly translated is 'little shirt'.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *haz' that makes me wonder if you understood the t-shirt comment ... ( anyone else speaks portuguese? )  *



My comment was in reply to Chevy, but yes I got it...


----------



## Trip (Jan 22, 2003)

Uhhh...erm...duh....fluh....errr....uh...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Uhhh...erm...duh....fluh....errr....uh... *


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Hee.. after the portugese lessson should we .... ehmm.... ... learn some japanese?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

Except for the typical stuff that everyone knows, all I can say in Japanese is 'I farted'.  And the reaction to that.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2003)

I want to learn Japanese


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Heh... looks like some need to study geography a bit better: just seen in versiontracker:


> That's weird - I never realized that California was on the East coast. You learn something new every day. I'll give it 3 stars anyway as at least the author warns us and it looks pretty....


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

california on the east coast ?
Hmmm... maybe he has the map backwards  -- lol


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jan 22, 2003)

its on the east coast... if you live in hawaii...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Yea, obviously i'm now in the far west ... coast,


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

Heh.. i was looking for man pages of latex with google ( man latex ) and i found this :







That'll look kewl so if i'll install latex that will be the icon then


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 22, 2003)

What exactly is latex (the program)?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 22, 2003)

http://www.latex-project.org/


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2003)

heh, none of the googles for man latex  gave as result any pages with .. well something else ... but i think i'm not trying to google for latex images


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Heh.. i was looking for man pages of latex with google ( man latex ) and i found this :
> 
> 
> ...



is that radioactive man ???


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

YEa, that's the radioactive man. 

They don't show simpsons anymore here


----------



## chevy (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *What exactly is latex (the program)? *



It is the software I used to write the Macosx.com chat user's guide. 

Free, powerfull, stable (not Microsoftware).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *YEa, that's the radioactive man.
> 
> They don't show simpsons anymore here  *



The simpsons rock 
tey dont show them in greece anymore either, good thing I live in the US


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

Uh they don't? I watched them the last time in UK with some màlakas with which i lived there


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

corect accent : malákas 
in greece they stopped showing it in 94 I think


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

yea, if you understand ONE word of greek you understand up to 25 % of the discussion


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

*has a mystical smile on her face, sees that the bar is empty, roars and goes smilingly out to the mystic night.. * 

*rrrrooooooaaaaaaaarrrgggghh  *


----------



## chevy (Jan 23, 2003)

cat people...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

... yep, the kitty is hungry and goes to eat some fish...   anyone for an apple juice with a jaguar?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

wooohoo!!! a couple of clicks still and ... that'll be 50'000 views ..!! happy hour... f3 beer  untill 50100 clicks


----------



## Sogni (Jan 23, 2003)

I did it! I'm the 50,000th clicker! lol


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey, lets make this then to 5'000 posts tonite


----------



## Sogni (Jan 23, 2003)

So... what do I win??? lol


----------



## hazmat (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *So... what do I win??? lol   *



A date with Ed.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 23, 2003)

You call that a prize? What a ripoff! 
I want my money back!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

A date with me _or_ with Ed?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2003)

uh ok, a date with Ed then...  

*looks sad and drinks one more apple juice alone...*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

no one wants to hang with you giaguara ?
Come hang with me  --- I hope you are a domesticate jaguar lol


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2003)

nope 

i'm not domesticate ...


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

ok, experiment time - i think this place could use some brightening up


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

ok, try again, if there's not a pic in the post this time, could someone venture a guess as to why?






pic is hosted in my sbc yahoo photo album with public sharing.


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

oh well, at least i'll share what i've been working on - putting all the pics that were on my itools pages back online for sharing. it's not as nice looking a presentation, i know, but hey, it's included in my regular charges i'm paying anyway.

click here to see my photo albums. 

still more to come.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 24, 2003)

Uh, doesn't "dating" belong in the "OS X Swinger's Club" thread?

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=25086

There are some REALLY good personal adds in there, be sure to read them ALL!  If you don't like the FREE (as in BEER) service selection here, you can always check out Yahoo Personals and PAY $24.95 to contact people for one month.


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

i assume you're talking to the geeks and not me


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not a geek  --- and who am I dating ? lol 

Ed in yahoo to be able to show images on other sites you need to pay subscription to yahoo, from the photo album on yahoo others with a yahoo account can see your stuff but off yahoo urls dont work 


now... let me get my handler's gloves on and my whip and go have that drink with the non domesticated Giaguara LOL 



Ed I like the garden


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

well, supposedly i have full premium service on my photo albums with 610 mb of storage included. it was included as part of the merge from pacbell to sbc yahoo. my understanding is that i have the same service others pay for. typical pachell untruth i guess.

oh, and thanks for the garden compliment. i have enjoyed it a lot myself. it doesn't look much like many of those pics right now and i need to get out and do the yearly prune back on several plants.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 24, 2003)

Well Frazure,

I would never suggest that a well respected individual of the community such as yourself resort to geekdom dating services. 

-Niles.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *now... let me get my handler's gloves on and my whip and go have that drink with the non domesticated Giaguara LOL *



Admiral,

Just be very careful in case she's wearing one of those thick, black leather collars with shiny chrome spikes.  And if you're really unsure about your safety, remember, there's always that full body leather protection available (just like "Daddy" wore in "People Under The Stairs").  The hunt can be fun, from both participant's perspective.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow Ed,

Nice pictures.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 24, 2003)

No particular reason for posting, but hey, I made the 5,000th post here!
Wohoooo!


----------



## edX (Jan 24, 2003)

now that's worth a friday nite celebration!! admiral dj, do your dj thing!! 

now see if the pics would work, i'd put my disco ed pic here


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Uh, doesn't "dating" belong in the "OS X Swinger's Club" thread?
> 
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=25086
> ...



I understand... if you spend your days and evenings on www.macosx.com.... you'll never meet anybody.... so you need success, stop spend your time here and go out !

And come back with your success story !


----------



## Langley (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm just typing to raise my post number so I look like a seasoned veteran.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 25, 2003)

Dont worry chemistry_geek --- I have handled people much more dangerous than her lol  --- besides I have insirance which takes care of all bodily damages and medical expences  lol

It's morning now... the party is tonite ed  -- Had a horrible cold related headache (as in the cold wind did the 1-2 trick on me, felt like I was knocked out) and went to bed  --- who's the barman here ?


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2003)

sparkling water for me...


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2003)

The smallest PB comes for exactly the same price as the smallest PM. The first having the newest technologies, the second being not far behind.

Which one would YOU choose ?

Vote here http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28002


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

T-minus one day till classes start...THE BVEGINNING OF THE END IS NEAR!!!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 26, 2003)

Hm.. as a normal jaguar i should be Panthera Onca Onca bt i guess my species is Panthera Onca OS X ...  ... *not so domesticatedly jumps around the bar needing more coffee... *   **and smiles really widely with her ipod...  ** **and plugs the ipod to change the background music of thew bar.. **


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 26, 2003)

*Ponders stealing the iPod from the big cat, but realizes that would be a bad idea 


Man I want an iPod


----------



## hazmat (Jan 26, 2003)

Ed, those pics are awesome.  I love the History of Ed.


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks niles and ken for the compliments on the pictures. i've been awol from the site today while i continue to add more pics and watch the superbowl which was almost super bore til the raiders finally woke up and made it interesting for awhile. 

i am going to hate when my trial of photoshop runs out.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 27, 2003)

The beach pix are kewl.. but Ed you look funny in the old pics.. i thought i was the only one who looks completely different in every photo.. :-/
when your photoshop trial will run out how about trying GIMP or MacGIMP?


----------



## chevy (Jan 27, 2003)

needs X-Windows


----------



## chevy (Jan 27, 2003)

what about GraphicConverter ?


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2003)

yea, i have graphic convertoer. the one thing it seems to be missing is a good blur. one with variable levels. if GC would just implement a good gausian blur or even a multi level blur, i probly could be happy with it.  there are actually a lot of things about it that i like better than photoshop.

yes, gimp has been recomendedmany times, but anything that reguires installing something like x windows or any of these secondary environments is out. i read too much about them screwing up people's stuff. and before you counter that those are just people who don't know what they're doing, remember that i am one of those


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Ed... since I am graduating this year can we have a party as your place ???? 

BTW ed, with the new Apple X11 you have an X-window manager so you could run gimp conceivably


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah Ed,

Give GIMP a try.  I bought a $19.95 CD that installed X Windows, GIMP, and I think OroborOSX.  GIMP works really very well, except that going through a few Apple Mac OS X updates did "something" to the X Windows fonts.  I can't type any text into my images using GIMP.  I bought the CD because I did not know how to install X Windows and all the dependencies on my own, like most Mac users I needed an installer.  But it works very well, a little over kill for some things, and fairly stable.  It's crashed a few times.  If you do get it and install it, it requires its own swap VM file; max it out to 128MB, you'll use every bit of it when you start working with large pictures.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't think Ed has 10.2 to even be able to run X11.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *I don't think Ed has 10.2 to even be able to run X11.  *



I'm running X Windows under Mac OS X 10.1.5; it seems to do very well.  I have Jaguar on another HD, but 10.1.5 is where I live.  I'll permanently migrate to Jaguar, or Panther, or whatever OS X is called when I receive my new PowerMac dual IBM PowerPC 970s @ 1.8GHz.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 27, 2003)

But, what if they don't release a Dual 1.8 - and go directly to 2.0 from 1.5? 
Yeah - I'm bored!


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2003)

ok, no idea how my posting my pics suddenly turned this into a tech discussion  , but....niles, why don't you you use jag if you have both? since i got the new place to share pics, i was thinking about getting jag instead of the website that was suppossed to be my late yule present.  everybody i've talked to says it's much better. aside from money, the big reasons i hadn't bothered was warries about losing some stuff that's important to me, but since viavoice and a few others have jag versions now, i figured it was about time.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 27, 2003)

Ed,

The reason I didn't install Jaguar over 10.1.5 is because I waited to see what happened when everyone else did.  X Windows broke until an update to it was installed, I cannot live without GIMP.  A few other things changed at the BSD/UNIX level too.  I'm learning enough about the inards of Mac OS X to be dangerous.  I've got Blackened installed, an IRC program that runs in the terminal, manually compiled that with the help of one of the members (that was a job and a half for a newbie).  Infact, I tweaked 10.1.5 a little, I turned on some window compression algorithm and some other tweaks from http://www.macosxhints.com/ that has my system purring like a kitty.  For some reason that I don't know, the dock magnification is as smooth as glass in 10.1.5 and slow and staggered in Jaguar.  10.1.5 is installed on my IBM UltraSCSI 7200RPM 18HD while Jaguar is installed on the IBM OEM UltraATA 5400 RPM 12GB HD.  The UltraSCSI is much faster than UltraATA.  I don't know how to physically swap the two OS's around the other HDs without messing things up.  I have the QuickTime 5 registration code, not the QuickTime 6 registration code, so saving movies from the internet is important to me.  My system is 5 years old this month, when the PPC 970s come out, then I purchase my new toy and upgrade to the latest greatest OS version.  In Jaguar I turned-on file journaling, so if Jag crashes, everything should pick up where it left off with little or no HD errors (Jaguar has never crashed on me yet, and 10.1.5 hasn't either in quite some time).


----------



## edX (Jan 27, 2003)

oh 

ok, i just took some new shots of the backyard today and while getting them ready to post on the pages, i was so excited about this one, i just had to share with you guys. technically it is terrible, i almost didn't even take a bigger look. but i'm glad i did, because i couldn't get this effect if i tried.   art and magically it is great. 

i have feeling i will mess around and keep trying different ways to get what i want out of this pic, but this bqasic enhancement is quite nice as it is. (yes, the rainbow is in the original pic )


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks much warmer than here Ed... 

The GIMPs were just an idea. 
Besides... before installing those - again - this time i'd want the uninstallling instructions. So MacGIMP installed itself somewhere and i resolved the problem (got some nice kernel panics etc, i think because of that) verry windowsly - i formatted and installed everything again ... simply because there were no uninstalling stuff - not even a list of the stuff to be removed on any mac / -gimp / .org / linux / whatever site.


----------



## chevy (Jan 28, 2003)

I was ready to buy a PM... just taking some time to fine tune my decision...was a good idea ! The new PM are fantastic (compared with the previous ones).

I'll have another Whisky !


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep, you were lucky


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2003)

... How weird to talk to someone in the real life (ehm ... i mean oflfine) and then after some beers realise s/he posts here. *yiks*. not fair that  the others recognise me first...


----------



## edX (Jan 29, 2003)

you're just a celebrity Gia. i'm surprized the paparatzi aren't following you everywhere you go by now 

i would find that to be a cool expereince myself - to meet someone and then find out they visit the site would make my day.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2003)

If  in the 'normal life' (=offline) i'm normally dressed like Steve (except for the jaguarware) so i guess it takes a (hardcore) mac user to figure having seen or read me anywhere 
Can i have a huuuuge coffeee pleaze Ed? Need coffeine ....


----------



## Sogni (Jan 29, 2003)

mmm... coffeeee.... <drool>
*Fights the urge to go to the Barnes 'n Noble Café (Starbucks Cofee plus books 'n Mags)*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate starbucks


----------



## Sogni (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok, name another place that serves cofee and has books and magazines you can read there? (and is in Burbank California)

Yeah there are other cofee places - without the books or magazines... But since I'm not such a big cofee drinker there needs to be another reason why I hang out there.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 29, 2003)

I hate Starbucks as well.  Not because they have taken over the free world or anything, just because I think their coffee tastes like wood. 

Sogni: Not only B&N has this, but also Border's Books.  I'm sure other chains as well.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmm... you must mean "regular" coffee... I hate that kind of coffee anywhere I go. 
I mostly like the frozen kind, not that many hot ones. 

The nearest Border's is too far and out of the way for me to go to at the moment. Maybe when I am recovered enough to drive distances and go back to College - but no idea when that'll be.


----------



## chevy (Jan 29, 2003)

I remember a very nice Italian cafeteria near to Market Street in SF... not Starbucks... real Italian coffee.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2003)

I have been to Border's in Downtown Boston. I like their coffee better. Starbux coffee sux.


BTW does the bar and grill offer any pick me ups? strong coffee ? or something? I feel kinda slugish and tired today even though I slept my normal hours last nite.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 29, 2003)

Hah, I worked one summer in the cafe at Borders in Peabody, MA.

I need something too.  How about a Redeye?  I think it's three shots of espresso.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 29, 2003)

... hey, weird. Or should i say wired? 
i'm getting used to the american coffee


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone for a coffee?


----------



## hazmat (Jan 30, 2003)

I just had some, but what the hell, I'll have more.

Good morning, btw.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2003)

Morning 
How many cups can a jaguar have before the WWF will start to complain about serving to the non-domesticate animals (wildlife)?


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2003)

Depends if it participates to the WEF ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2003)

WEF? I know just WWT, wtf is WEF?


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2003)

World Economic Forum, the anti-Porto Alegre.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2003)

and WWF stands for World Wrestling Federation and i'm pretty sure they'll let you do about as much of anything as you please, domesticated or not


----------



## hazmat (Jan 30, 2003)

Not anymore.  They are now the WWE.  (E)ntertainment.  They had to change the name because the WWF (Wildlife) had it before.  The WWE knew it all along, but did it anyway, so it's their own fault.


----------



## chevy (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd love to see our Giaguara domesticated by Hulk Hoggan !


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2003)

Umh no .... no public comments about my domesticability please


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2003)

lol hey giaguara I am sure you could kick his rerr end  lol --- here kitty kitty kitty 

bw do I need my chair&whip or are you domisticated enough ???


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2003)

well, you guys should be so proud of me. i just got thru ordering jaguar from the apple edu store. it should be here next week. at last i will be able to use safari and all those other cool toys like the new iphoto. 

now to decide which photo manipulation app i want. i may just stick with graphic converter and start using goldberg for a few things. it's amazing that with so many little photo manipulation apps, nobody has quite gotten it right yet.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 31, 2003)

Congratulations on 10.2, Ed!

I would try something smaller like Graphic Converter, but am so used to Photoshop.  What is GC missing for you?


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2003)

a good, easy to understand and adjust blur.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2003)

you did not have 10.2 
I dont know how you survived 
I was waiting for 10.2 to completelly switch  -- I was 95% OS 9 and 5% OS X up until 10.2 which now I am 100% OS X


----------



## symphonix (Jan 31, 2003)

Well done Ed! You'll like Jaguar. And since you've got the Graphire you'll be able to scribble Ink notes all over the screen! Wheee!

Anyhow, I thought the cafe was a more appropriate place for my 1000th post ... it was bound to happen sooner or later. 

I use GC to supplement PhotoShop, and though its a good program the interface could make even a Windows user shudder in terror. Worth having in the toolkit, though.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 31, 2003)

Congrats for the 10.2 Ed


----------



## RacerX (Feb 2, 2003)

I would just like to note that yesterday was the first anniversary of the Herve's Bar & Grill franchise. Here is to the next year!


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2003)

Here Here!! I was all geared up to mention that today and then the space shuttle and other things in my life took it completely out of my head.  Here Dave, have a milkshake and let's celebrate! you know it's still the first of feb. here on the left coast in USC


----------



## chevy (Feb 2, 2003)

Happy new year... (no, not the regular new year, not the chinese new year (we went from Horse to goat)... the Herve's new year !)... but stop champaign: the cork flying too high gets the Challenger down...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 2, 2003)

my friend racerx is here 
its bee so long racer 

have a drink on me


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 2, 2003)

I want a drink too. My thirst needs quenching.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2003)

Wheeeee!

Ed: When did the USC update come out? Is it stable, or do you still get earthquakes on the "left coast"?

It's sad about Columbia. I remember when I was about 12 or 13 I went out to our city observatory late one night so that I could get to speak to the Columbia crew as it flew over. They kept making Aussie jokes at us, "Gidday, mate, hows the kangaroo?" "Put a shrimp on the barbie for us, mate." (Of course, different crew back then, but the same shuttle)
Since then I've always seen the space program as proof that ordinary people like us really can achieve anything.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 2, 2003)

I think it was also a Koren new year 1 or 2 days ago. 

Ed, I need a milkshake ..


----------



## edX (Feb 2, 2003)

milkshakes for all!! 

hi xaq! good to see you here.

symphonix - USC = United States of California.  you might remember RacerX and i fantasizing about it some time ago. 

Giaguara - happy new year


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 2, 2003)

.. thx Ed  .. i needed the 'shake, once more i haven't eaten yet today ...


----------



## Sogni (Feb 2, 2003)

My Cable Modem is down...
I'm on Dialup...

I'm going through Bandwidth Withdraws... 
Fregging Adelphia! Sux! 

Will work for Bandwidth! 
*shudder*

A tech is coming Friday... and it's Sunday!!!

ARGH!!!

Anyone use ATT DSL? I saw that they are charging $40 a month (don't know if that price is still valid)... Anyone know if that includes the modem? How about "setup" or deposit fees?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 2, 2003)

I just signed up for SBC Ameritech DSL for $40/month.  The modem will arrive this week ("Free" with the service contract of 1 year), but the service begins February 7 and my EarthLink account ends Feb 8.  My parents have the same setup, it's not as fast as 10Mbit ethernet, but it's faster than dialup.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 2, 2003)

yum, milkshakes 

yeah, I haven't been posting much. I've been kinda busy.  Anyways, off to bed now. Talk to you all later


----------



## Sogni (Feb 2, 2003)

Ugh... I hate contracts! 
Especially when I don't know how long I'll be here or in the area.

SBC huh? 
But don't they force you to use Yahoo (not like I don't use it now  )?

I'll look into it (and ATT)... finally they're lowering the price back down!


----------



## Ugg (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, the one year contract is sort of harsh, however, there was an article somewhere on Friday about this very issue and that such contracts are maybe illegal according to CA law.  In that the only way you can charge a penalty for breach of contract is if the company that issued the contract is unduly damaged by early cancellation.  The argument being that all that SBC has to do is pull the plug and that the only "damage" is from the loss of potential future income.  So, I'm sure this will be in the courts for a long time to come but I hope some kind of moratorium is placed on the penalty because I am probably going to be moving to Santa Rosa soon and will have to cancel my contract about 6 months early.  

Other than the above, I have to say that their service is excellent.  Only had 1 problem after a bad storm in Dec., called the help desk, DID NOT HAVE TO WAIT!!!! and the woman was very efficient and solved my problem immediately.  Of course SBC is the only source for DSL in Humboldt County.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 2, 2003)

Wohooo!!! I found a Deep Purple track called *Mandrake Root*


----------



## Sogni (Feb 2, 2003)

ATT is out...
No coverage in my area according to their website, but will call just to make sure... 

*continues to watch Cable Modem patetically trying to connect*


----------



## RacerX (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed _
> *USC = United States of California.  you might remember RacerX and i fantasizing about it some time ago.  *




Fantasy? It wasnt a fantasy! It is a completely viable idea that is just waiting for the right time and the right (or maybe left) leader.  

I outline the whole idea in my _I have a dream_ section of my congrats thread. It was really looking good for a while there (maps and everything).


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

sogni - please don't get me started about SBC Pacbell/Yahoo. i've been about 'this far' from starting a whole rant about the problems i'm encountering since the recent 'merger' of SBC and yahoo services. contrary to others experiences i have had horrible expereinces with their tech support from the start. i usually figure out more than they do before i've even called them. currently i am having problems with the email of one of my sub accounts not having pop access since i 'upgraded' to SBC Yahoo. so far i have spoken with 9 tech help people. and the issue still isn't resovled. it apparently has to be doen by somebody that i'm not allowed to speak directly with. so far 2 of these attempts to fix it have resulted in them deciding it's fixed and closing my case. supposedly one even reported they had called us and confirmed it was fixed!! finally i have a tech support person who has given me their email so that i can report the status to him daily and he can stay on top of it and keep me informed as well. oh, and one of those 9 people i spoke with was a supervisor - just for the purpose of reporting 2 of the previous tech help people for their rudeness and/or stupidity. 

you might want to check and see if earhtlink has dsl in your area. if not, pachell may be your only option. other than the recent problems encountered because of them going thru thier changes and still not knowing what they are doing, the service has been generally ok. 

hint - do not merge your yahoo id with your sbc one if you are given the opportunity to. that is part of the cause of my disaster.

RacerX - come on - we both know it's a fantasy. Californians keep wanting to become 2 states instead of one. how could we ever expect them to become one country?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

Mess with your yahoo id? What, did you spam, ED?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2003)

<<<< nice post count, no?  *sips her apple juice as usual*


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 3, 2003)

aha, not bad giaguara


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

Is that an Epson 777?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

So I'm building a PC for a client, I go to pry off the plate where everything connects through the case (PS2, USB, Serials, Parallel, Sound, etc.), I break the temporary "welds" so I can replace the plate with another the MoBo came with when *SLICE* @#$%!!! My thumb!!! ARGH!!! 

I hate PeeCee cases!


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

yep, those pc's can be dangerous. lucky it wasn't your mind you damaged 

(hey, put a band aid on it and be sure to go to the Dr. if it turns green)


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

Ed;
Nah, my mind was damaged at the age of 11 (Tandy 1000 EX folowed by Windows 3.11 all the way to 2K) - I'm still recovering since I got my Mac!  

Yeah the green stuff is no good... will keep an eye on it. In the mean time - is this good enough? 

(yeah, there's a gauze under it)


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

perfect. if you leave that on long enough new skin will probably grow around it and then you won't have to worry about deep cuts anymore 

Sogni's new super hero secret identity - duct tape man!! 

(i assume that's what you used to put the pc back together with as well  )


----------



## Sogni (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL
Yeah... 
And no the PC is still in one piece - uh... well... not really, side panels are over there, front bay covers are over here... but you know what i mean! 

The Cable Modem and Linksys Router are the ones who've taken a lot of abuse - the the Linksys needs Duct tape now! 

Can you belive it? I had no idea how WONDERFUL Duct Tape was until I bought a small roll a few weeks back... let me just say that I need more of the stuff - and no more small rolls! A LOT more - HUGE rolls! 

*Looks at wall, take out a big roll of Duct Tape and eyes the room for a victim - err Volunteer*


----------



## edX (Feb 3, 2003)

> Can you belive it? I had no idea how WONDERFUL Duct Tape was until I bought a small roll a few weeks back... let me just say that I need more of the stuff - and no more small rolls! A LOT more - HUGE rolls!



no, i don't believe it. or at least i find it very hard to believe. the world is held together with duct tape!! 90mph tape. rocknroll tape. 

i've grown partial to the black style myself but silver is certainly the most traditional. of course now you can get in all different colors and all size rolls. you can't have too much duct tape around. never know when it willl come in handy. handy, get it... hand....


----------



## hazmat (Feb 4, 2003)

You think duct tape is good?  Try gaffer tape!  Puts duct tape to shame.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2003)

Ed how come you didn't think about chmod 777 ?? mh, that's what i had in mind... 

Sogni, down with the duct tape... unlesss you want your face full of scars ...  *makes a HUGE cup of coffee..*


----------



## Sogni (Feb 4, 2003)

Pffff.... like I'm affraid of a cat.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2003)

So you think I wouldn't bite or scratch? _I_ make no comments on that ...


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2003)

i'm telling you anything that has to do with the terminal is lost on me.  lucky i know what man and rm refer to  honestly, i think the 'nix way of doing things is for the birds. i would have learned DOS if i had wanted to type commands.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2003)

... and anything that has to do with unix or terminal makes me wild...


----------



## r1valution (Feb 4, 2003)

1st Post in the Bar & Grill [new to macosx.com].


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 4, 2003)

welcome to macosx.com, r1valuation


----------



## r1valution (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks =]


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

Welcome r1! 
_junior_ member i see.. so, an (alcohol free) welcome drink


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

yea, welcome r1 


gia - are you going to enter your icon int he contest or did you just post it to the gallery for something to do? 

hey, anybody play euchre?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

oh that was a rough sketch.  wait a second, i do it now before going out...


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

well, i guess since i'm sitting here waiting for my copy of jaguar to show up at my door, i can wait for a giaguara icon to show up in the thread 

you're leaving the house!! to go where? will your ibook be going too?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

Nah Ed i'm happy you are not technical enough to discover where i am...  hey, if you didn't know by the way, 'giaguara' _IS_ jaguar ('giaguaro' is a male jaguar) so *raurgh* buy me a flight ticket to cali (and find me a job there) and i could maybe get there. anywayz, photoshopped the iconz.. some jagaury versions, now i'll go to hunt .. Jobs, eh. 
*Needs a drink first*  <<< must be the only jaguar that has switched to be a vege


----------



## hazmat (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, go out and have some fun, will ya?!?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

To saindo...


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

uh, yea - i knew jaguar=giaguara. that's why i thought i was being clever waiting for 2 different jags at the same time. must have gotten lost in the translation. 

good luck with the job hunting!!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

Thx Ed ...  i _need_ more luck, today the only place where i got any kind of response was _redmond_ ... 

*and now goes out*


----------



## chevy (Feb 5, 2003)

Giag, we cross our fingers for you.

What kind of job are you looking for ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2003)

Whats up guys ?
Its been crazy at work, so I have not been online for quite a few days ... on the news horizon I broke down and bought VPC 6 (no OS, I have plenty of those) .. I cant wait to try it out 


also good news (although I dont think anyone in here cares ) there is a greek localization for safari 



Admiral


----------



## r1valution (Feb 5, 2003)

bah..Kramer dosen't have to work..


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

Kramer? 

any Jobs chevy...


----------



## r1valution (Feb 5, 2003)

Cosmo Kramer from "Seinfeld"...miss the 90's?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2003)

Nope. I'll miss anything _here_... everything   _here_ ...


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

hey, seinfeld was worth missing. i've never understood how that show was so popular and so many really good shows couldn't survive.


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

really good shows as in what?

btw, seinfeld almost tanked its first season.  it was luck it ever made it to a second.


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2003)

ok, i'll admit i have very different tastes in what constitutes a good show. i liked Key West, The Others, and most recently MD's. i like oddball charachters. go figure. 

sienfeld characters were just neurotic. i hate neurotic shows.


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

deleted!


----------



## hazmat (Feb 6, 2003)

r1valution: Don't forget that not everyone here is from the US.

Ed: I love Seinfeld.  Though anyone can find it funny, I think there are definitely things that are typically NY, where I'm from.


----------



## Ugg (Feb 6, 2003)

I agree with you edx, Seinfeld was just neurotic and I always wanted to slap the smirk off everyon'es face.  Was it drug induced, the smirk that is.?   

Just because I'm an American doesn't mean I'm supposed to automatically understand neurotic, nose in the air east coasters.


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2003)

ken - i 'm sure the NYC thing is part of the apeal of that show. Just as certain shows about LA and SD have appealed to me more than the average viewer. but i don't think that fully accounts for the overall popularity of the show and the number of years it lasted. i suppose the concept of "nothing" just goes over my head>


----------



## chevy (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Kramer?
> 
> any Jobs chevy...  *



It doesn't exist something like "any job". Selling food at McDonald is not the same as working for a  design house or doing translation.

BTW i think you speak several languages, did you try translation ?


----------



## r1valution (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *r1valution: Don't forget that not everyone here is from the US.
> 
> Ed: I love Seinfeld.  Though anyone can find it funny, I think there are definitely things that are typically NY, where I'm from. *




Forgot about foreigners.

Yes and we(new yorkers) probably understand more myself more than others because of the inside "new yorker" jokes. Never thought about that.

**was not able to describe the new york thing very well


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2003)

any job _but_ macdonalds. 

yea, i speak languages... that are completelly useless both north and south, whatever.   worthless.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2003)

giauara you should post your resume on monster.com


----------



## hazmat (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's what  that's like.  Now keep in mind that I do Unix sysadmin, and know Windows, Unix, and Mac, all very well.  I WAS the IT dept. in my last company.  Lost my job there in Jan. of last year.  Had my resume all over Monster, Hotjobs, and more.  Sent in my resume to countless listings.  First interview I got was about 5 months later.  From where?  Reference from a friend.  Other interview right around that time?  Also through a friend.  Last interview, and where I'm at now?  Through a woman I met in a class I was taking during unemployment.  I totally gave up on the Internet stuff.  I hope it's different now, but I don't get the feeling it is.   Imagine how many resumes they get for one job listing.  Hundreds, at least.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2003)

hundreds. hundreds. and hundreds.
and lots of promises and words and words in the past. most friends of friends have also resulted as only words, .. but if not trying, the chance of getting anything (better) is below zero. 
well monster eh? (heh) like all those manpower etc. manpower italy showed a year ago it had 900 000 resumès online and 2 600 jobs available. of which probably 2 580 went to people the selectors knew. and about 900 000 got nothing.
needs work. if i can't do legally what i want where i want (=paper problems) i'll apply my rules. here i heard today something in a phone discussion in bus that made me feel  .. so deeply how the system works. uh, how it doesnt.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2003)

physical mail sucks. the mail here has nicked since december my 512 MB slot of RAM of a tracked letter (= all tracked letter) and a packet sent to me from cupertino. argh.
i need a strong apple juice...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *hundreds. hundreds. and hundreds.
> and lots of promises and words and words in the past. most friends of friends have also resulted as only words, .. but if not trying, the chance of getting anything (better) is below zero.
> well monster eh? (heh) like all those manpower etc. manpower italy showed a year ago it had 900 000 resumès online and 2 600 jobs available. of which probably 2 580 went to people the selectors knew. and about 900 000 got nothing.
> needs work. if i can't do legally what i want where i want (=paper problems) i'll apply my rules. here i heard today something in a phone discussion in bus that made me feel  .. so deeply how the system works. uh, how it doesnt. *




never hurts to put your resume on just in case


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2003)

it is in monster. not just there. i guess i should lie about being licenced, otherwise no looks..


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2003)

try
http://www.uksprite.com/search/sear...slation/Multiple_Language/Europe/Switzerland/
http://saussure.linguistlist.org/cfdocs/new-website/LL-WorkingDirs/jobs/index.cfm
http://www.ced.ch/translation.htm
http://www.multilingual.ch/
...
good luck


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2003)

And of course
http://www.uksprite.com/search/sear...s/Translation/Multiple_Language/Europe/Italy/


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2003)

chevy, i think you haven't undestood _where_ i want to work.


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2003)

... tell me ...


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 7, 2003)

Apple Computer Inc.   ?


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2003)

http://jobs.apple.com


----------



## hazmat (Feb 7, 2003)

Woohoo!  Finally cleaned up my avatar.  Photoshop Elements is really good.  So far I haven't found anything that I use in Photoshop that Elements didn't have.  And at $56.99 (Amazon  - $26.99 if you already own some other graphics apps), it's an absolute bargain.  I just ordered it yesterday.  Using the 30-day trial, whose trial intro screen kills the menu bar every time.   I'm excited to legally own it, though, so I can get updates, etc., and not worry about anything.  I was so used  to Photoshop, but it's too expensive for my use.

Ed, have you checked it out?  Highly recommended.


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2003)

well, i tried elements a long time ago and ate up my trial period in the process. that's why i've been playing with full photoshop lately. i don't think i use anything that doesn't come in elements though. Blur more, unsharp mask, and basic color and contrast controls. thanks for pointing this deal out. i checked just now and my registered copy of Photoshop LE qualifies for the $30 rebate. this deal is even cheaper than the edu discount. i'm thinking about placing an order before the nite is out.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool, Ed.  You checked out Elements 1 or 2?  2 is very much like Photoshop.  In fact, so much that I took right to it.  Little things here and there are different, but you can quickly make it behave just like Photoshop again.


----------



## edX (Feb 7, 2003)

i'm looking at 2. 
1 is for classic isn't it? 
either way, i want the latest and best. although this deal makes me wonder if 2.5 or 3 is on the way soon. doesn't really matter if it works and does what i need. although if elements has the same nasty memory management problems that full PS has, and a new version would correct that, that would almost be worth paying more for.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks like I kinda, sorta forgot to renew my domain name... Stupid me! 

I SWEAR I went through the process months ago, but since yesterday I stoped getting email through my domain - what clued me in was that I ALWAYS get email, at least from here from threads I'm subscribed to...

But had no idea it was the domain that had expired - I thought the mail server was throwing up a hairball. 

I re-registered it, and now there's nothing to do but waiting for DNS to re-recognize it... I hate this part of it! 

I feel like Homer now... DOH!!!


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 7, 2003)

Since we're kinda on the subject, does anyone know how to get my router to automatically connect to my computer for FTP? I set up a DNS server with dyndns.org, but DNSUpdate sends 192.169.0.101, the IP my router gives me, to the server. So I can connect to it, but no one else can.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 7, 2003)

Wahoo! I fixed it!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2003)

that's bad Sogni...
I still want a second domain ...


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *chevy, i think you haven't undestood where i want to work.  *



tell me.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2003)

I think it was quite clear Chevy..


----------



## Sogni (Feb 8, 2003)

My domain works again! Yay!


----------



## chevy (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *I think it was quite clear Chevy..  *



i feel stupid.

Maybe they have a zoo ?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2003)

Zoo? Well _ there is a zoo there _ (in that city) .. and i actually have worked in a zoo, that was in '94 ..


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 8, 2003)

... Chevy how did you eat apples 7 years before you were born?


----------



## edX (Feb 8, 2003)

chevy - she wants to work in the US of A. or not work in the US of A. she wants to be in the US of A regardless. 

gia - check your pm's please.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 8, 2003)

might I take this time to insert a shameless request for help?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 8, 2003)

I replied to it.  Seems to work fine.  I use dyndns.org for e-this.net and it's been great.


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *... Chevy how did you eat apples 7 years before you were born?  *



Hi Giag... for some reason, my Birthdate is ok when I edit my profile, but wrong when you look at my profile... a bug in www.macosx.com ? No... not possible !


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Zoo? Well  there is a zoo there  (in that city) .. and i actually have worked in a zoo, that was in '94 ..  *



And they let you go ? I would never leave a Giaguara uncontrolled in a city... to dangerous !


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

Hehe Chevy.. too dangerous? A Giaguara can eat too many _big apples_ and become sick..? Hey, i saw something funny in a shop yesterday (in italy); that sign to not leave your credit cards or _ATM cards_ over the desk. I wonder _how many_ ATM they find outside US .. 

I think i wasn't so uncontrolled btw. Apart from forgetting all my phone SIM cards = can't call or receive calls now.. 

Anyone for an American coffee?


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

a ristretto for me


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

Okay, i make it on the neapolitan way = stronger than normal


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah.... must be good. Have you seen "Respiro" ?


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *Hi Giag... for some reason, my Birthdate is ok when I edit my profile, but wrong when you look at my profile... a bug in www.macosx.com ? No... not possible ! *



EdX can you do something for that ?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> Anyone for an American coffee?  *



Oh, no.  You got used to the American coffee, didn't you?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh, .. i saw some Simpsons now [dubbed in italian], the policeman is talking in neapolitan dialect .. and so many other things are in dialect as well .. so the donuts thing makes no sense here.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

Everyone check out my last post in the Hoverboards are real thread.


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2003)

What did you smoke ?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't smoke


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2003)

What the heck? 



> Looking up IP number for irc.choopa.net
> Found IP number: 216.32.xx.xx
> Contacting server irc.choopa.net
> Connection with irc.choopa.net (49368) established
> ...



Where does it get that 255.255 etc? I think I'm not the only one getting a 255.255.255.255 and banned? Is that 255-thing related to Ircle?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 9, 2003)

Just use a different EFnet server, try irc.prison.net.  255.255.255.255 is usually a subnet


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *EdX can you do something for that ? *



sorry, nothing i can do. last i checked mine reads the same way. however it still displays corectly on the forums page birthday listings. it's definitly a bug of somekind. 

hey, i like being that much younger myself


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 9, 2003)

now that we're on the subject, can you make it so that replying in a reply box automatically subscribes you to the thread? that would be great


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2003)

xaq- no way in he!!  i don't like subscribing to threads and would never implement that feature even if i could. use the post reply button if you want to subscribe.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 9, 2003)

all right all right  just checking


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey Ed, how did you change the thread starter from Ed Spruiell?


----------



## edX (Feb 9, 2003)

i didn't. scott must have run the database update or something. i hadn't even noticed it. that would explain why the site was so slow last nite for a while - during a time i desperately wanted on here to check some threads for an issue i was having. i eventually solved it myself and am going to post a thread about it soon. basicaly i was getting kernel panics from a dirty cd boot disk.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2003)

Hm, weird.  You know that one "Apple sightings on TV and movies?" thread I started?  It was still started by "ricky."


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey .. give me someone more or less ideas how $$$ / h can a junior graphics / designer ask for projects /hour in NYC ...


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

dam!! i screwed around and now the price of PS elements is back up to $92 dollars before rebate. makes it about the same as the edu version. i guess i'll wait again. i should have ordered it that nite like i said i might.


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 11, 2003)

You could always try ebay


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed you can always install GIMP and play with it in Fink. That's a free solution


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

Does gimp work in X11? apple makes it sound so easy to install and i trust it's compatibility a bit more than the others. i've actually been considering trying it but somewhat hesitant.


----------



## ksv (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed, if you ain't going to edit really high resolution images, you could have my ColorIt 4.0 licence while you're saving up for Photoshop. It's old, and only works in Classic, but has most the features of Photoshop 6. Take a look at the demo 
http://www.microfrontier.com/products/colorit40/index.html

Gimp is also a good alternative 
Should run perfectly in Apple's X11, but I still haven't found a working mirror where I can download it


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

ksv - thanks for the offer but i have Color It and about a half dozen such editors for classic. i want an osx tool. i use graphic converter and it works pretty good except for poor blur control. i have written the developer about this and he wrote back thanking me for the suggestion - so maybe he'll implement what i want soon and it will be just as well i didn't spend any more money  There is also a little app called PhotoLine that works pretty well and i use it occasionally as well. 

I guess i should get to work getting the icon contest together soon.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed it's time for you to get to the *X side of the Macs. Try GIMP ....


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2003)

ksv - i assume you are talking about a working mirror for gimp - this one workied for me

http://public.ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/gimp/gimp/stable/v1.2.3/

ok folks, i got x11 and gimp. don't get too excited. i'm not rushing to install them til i've clarrified a few things.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

What kind of stress strategies do you have, guys? I mean, what do you do when you are nervous, anxious, depressed, angry or something between, to make you feel better? 

I think some new ways to let the bad mood won't be bad to try. 



Running and swimming are the fastest ways I can think about but it's 3 am here and there aren't ant swimming pools to swim in this city (too many people in the pool = can't swim) - suggest me something to try ...


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

i suggest you help me get x11 going and gimp, R and openoffice started up. you will feel much better about yourself after havinf done such a wonderful thing for someone else. 

and if that doesn't work, i suggest mindless activities like watching really stupid TV shows, playing easy video games like solitaire or poker or such. anything that requires you to focus and not encourage you to think about your problems. at least that works for me. i often have to play solitaire on my mac before going to bed just to get my head to stop overthinking things.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 12, 2003)

I play Unreal, Urban Terror, or Halo and blast away at everything.  Great for stress relieve.  I also do push ups, sit ups/crunches, and jumping jacks.  Do as many as you can as fast as you can.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

Ed my brain is in the 3-lingual/image mode right now so  I'll do later those instructions ... (well I was hoping someone else answered to that post so I could have simply made it a FAQ after) 

Can't stand the tv _here_. The only nice program - Simpsons (which is horrible dubbed) - is not now, and I probably feel better watching the closed tv than if it's on. I don't feel like Quake, and the other games I have - Deimos is nice but I'd want something else now - and XGates.. mmh :-/ 

Or I could maybe find some screwdrivers and open my mobile phone only to see how it's made, now that I can't use it anyway (I forgot all it's SIM cards, that's where the numbers are. 5 numbers, and the credit in them, somewhere) :-\


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 12, 2003)

I've found that when depressed, you can listen to pink floyd if you'd like to, um, stay depressed...

but then once you stop you'll feel a lot better 

Also playing drums can help

btw, did you try to PM me? my thing was full...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

I did Xaq. Wait, another try..


----------



## edX (Feb 12, 2003)

ok Gia - you're doing exactly what you're not supposed to do - over thinking all the reasons you don't want to do the things that will help. you're not looking for something to entertain you necessarily, more something to preoccupy yourself. BAD TV is often the best. i often watch infomercials to take my mind off things. i'm talkinga bout a quick and temporary fix, not something that will change your whole attitude. just *do something* and worry about whether it was worthwhile later 

i must admit i was hoping for _your_ help soon since you have been one of the main ones suggesting i use gimp and give this whole 'nix thing a go and i saw that you were online.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2003)

Uh, no telly .. didn't you look at my geekcode?   !tv--  - the bad telly shows makes me on bad mood. i try to meditate, maybe better ...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2003)

Happy Hour... Apple juice for those who are not celebrating Valentine's offline 

... and today's lucky number is 15 ...


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 14, 2003)

apple juice for me please


----------



## Sogni (Feb 14, 2003)

Make that a double for me! 
This holiday sux!


----------



## xaqintosh (Feb 14, 2003)

I heard something funny on slashdot today, someone called valentines "national singles-awareness day"


----------



## Sogni (Feb 14, 2003)

I think I heard a blurb about that on TV (news?) yesterday... but wasn't paying attention - just tuned out everything about 2/14 (along with a bunch of other shtuff).


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 14, 2003)

Ehg...I can't force myself to watch infomercials when I'm in a *good* mood, no way I could even attempt to watch one when my mind is going in overdrive.

Err...personally, I start coding something - anything - and that takes my mind off of anything but the code, but I don't suppose many of you are programmers.


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2003)

well, and that's all that really matters Darkshadow - that it distracts your mind. obviously people have differences in what will work for them. i certainly could have suggested meditation to Giaguara originally but it's not the kind of thing you recommend if you don't know if the person knows how. in the end any kind of activity that you do at that point is a sort of meditation. the bigger point is that we all need a 'mental time out' from time to time. several small ones thruout the day is very helpful and conditions one to be able to do it successfully during more stressful periods.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2003)

i found that compiling programs makes me in better mood. and concentrating, after being too disctracted ::::argh:::::


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Ehg...I can't force myself to watch infomercials when I'm in a *good* mood, no way I could even attempt to watch one when my mind is going in overdrive.*


They're great to laugh at.    The best kind of gift is a "free gift!"


----------



## edX (Feb 14, 2003)

they can be a hoot can't they? btw - have i told you i am in one of them i think?


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *btw - have i told you i am in one of them i think?  *


Tell us a story, Ed!


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2003)

well, if you see one for "The Feeling Good" self help kit with Dr. David Burns, look for me. i haven't seen it yet, but i am in the background of the tape that comes in the kit. i'm not sure if i made the infomercial or not. 

it was filmed during part of an exclusive training workshop that i attended with all expenses paid. it was shot in a 5 star motel in Beverly Hills. It was an awsome weekend for me.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 15, 2003)

That bugs me, to not know if you (I) have come out in something or not...

I am an "extra" in a movie or two - knowingly, and I might or might not be in a couple of other movies by accident (and cars I've had - but not sure)... 
No commercials tho.


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2003)

so what movies have you been an extra in?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 15, 2003)

You want just the ones I've been an extra in? (I can only remember one really, for some reason the others must not be worth remmebering? lol)

Stuff I might be in - but no necessarily an extra for?
Stuff I've seen filmed?

I love living in the "Media Capital"


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2003)

yea, i was wondering about the extras. stuff you might have been in could be interesting too. i'll pass on the stuff you've seen filmed - you live in LA. that list could be longer than my arm


----------



## hazmat (Feb 17, 2003)

Wheeee: 


http://e-this.net:8080/stuff/snow/


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 17, 2003)

Never seen that much snow in the real life


----------



## chevy (Feb 17, 2003)

Feel like in La Chaux-de-Fonds... or La Brevine... here we are waiting for the lake to become ice, it happens every generation, last time the ice was really on the whole surface was in 1962, but we also had some ice in 85, and in 86, and a few years ago again.


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 17, 2003)

Heh, that's what the snow looks like where I'm at, too.  My freakin' car is covered - can't even see it.  I only know it's my car 'cause the CB antenna is sticking up. 

...and I have to freakin go into work tonight <sigh>


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2003)

the only bad part about snow is driving it. i can handle it otherwise. right now i'm glad i'm in Calif. on the coast - just rain for us.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 17, 2003)

No snowmobiles????!!!! 
God, I LOVE snow... but I don't know about being on the east coast tho... I just can't wait till my leg heals up good, and I get a car capable of driving up the mountains in snow (I can just see a V8 Mustang doing circles just trying to get out of a parking spot! )

Ed,
For some reason  I wasn't getting notifications of replies to this thread so dont think I was ignoring you...
Anyhow, the movies I've been an "extra" in, two of them for some reason I can't recall (must have not been good ones! lol), the only one I can remember I was an extra on I was about the size of a bug in the stadium seats of Talent for the Game with Edward James Olmos (sp?).

And the only one I got the name of that I MIGHT accidentally be in is Resevior Dogs (but haven't seen the movie), there are others I don't know the names of. I hate that! 

I remember a brown truck racing through a neighborhood, I was in mom's little yellow stationwagon doing some work on it. 

Gone in Sixty Seconds with Nicolas Cage was one I saw being filmed by/in the Los Angeles River (both the entrance and exit where in the EXACT same location! Long Beach my arse!), and when he drives off after exiting the river is a building where I used to box. 

And another I don't know the name of, no idea if you can see me or my car - but the place I used to have an office at (and will again! ) is in it (unless they cut it out). No idea if this is released yet or will be... but the oldest son from Home Improvement (Brad?) is in it, they where mostly taping in a Pub accross the street. Then they filmed a spot where a trashed tow-truck drives up, tapes a flyer to the window and drives off. I was inside that office but doubt you could see me since the glass is heavily tinted and acts like a mirror. My car might be in the shot (depending on the angle) at the end of the building.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 17, 2003)

The last time i probably saw really snowing was in UK maybe 2 years ago. There were a lot of  people who had never seen snow in their life, so it was fun to have a snow war ..


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *The last time i probably saw really snowing was in UK maybe 2 years ago. There were a lot of  people who had never seen snow in their life, so it was fun to have a snow war ..  *



No snow in Italy ?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2003)

There is, sometimes. But the last time I had snow under my paws wasn't in Italy but in the Big Apple..


----------



## chevy (Feb 18, 2003)

New York is so much more North than Europe... and they don't have the gulf stream.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2003)

It feels Norther than it is. 

1K post .. Happy hour. Apple juice for anyone?


----------



## ksv (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *1K post .. Happy hour. Apple juice for anyone?  *



Wow, congrats 
Yes, please, an apple juice would be just perfect right now.
Lots of round numbers today, we just got our 15000th member, and I just passed 1700 posts


----------



## Sogni (Feb 18, 2003)

Dang... she's been here how long? I've been here longer and she's just about cought up to me and I feel WILL surpass me in an instant!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2003)

Could happen, Sogni ... 
 slashdot overdose [1 second looking headlines after months]


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

She's a "she".... therefore more posts per day... nothing abnormal... and it's only a factor 2.

I know I'm a stupid sexist male.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *She's a "she".... therefore more posts per day... nothing abnormal... and it's only a factor 2. *


----------



## chevy (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## Trip (Feb 19, 2003)

Anybody in the B&G into skateboarding? I need somebody to talk to about it with. 

Oh and: hi everybody. I'm back after another computer delema.


----------



## chevy (Feb 20, 2003)

I just watch The Life of Brian... great movie !


----------



## chevy (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally I decided for the 1 GHz 17" iMac. The dual 1.25 GHz was tempting too, but I needed an extra screen.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats for the new baby chevy 

Hey, I got inspired by today's fire so I made a New York pic to my desk ...


----------



## chevy (Feb 21, 2003)

Fantastic work !


----------



## chevy (Feb 24, 2003)

Is the bar closed for holidays ?


----------



## Sogni (Feb 24, 2003)

Huh? What holiday?
Hmmm... might explain why my doc's office isn't answering the phones... 
What holiday??? Did I miss something?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 24, 2003)

Yea. You missed The National _ Beta Release of Safari Got Tabs_ - holiday 

Tabbed Apple pie for anyone? :


----------



## jeepster485 (Feb 24, 2003)

Lol I don't think it's a holiday today, as the post office just delivered mail.  Seeing as they take every possible day off that they can grasp, it definitely can't be a holiday today.  Maybe your doctor just called in sick...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 24, 2003)

I see too many people in work (from how the text appears in Adium) = can't be holiday.


----------



## Sogni (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeepster485 _
> *Lol I don't think it's a holiday today, as the post office just delivered mail.  Seeing as they take every possible day off that they can grasp, it definitely can't be a holiday today.  Maybe your doctor just called in sick... *



Well there is more than one doctor at that office, so I'd think SOMEONE would answer... Strange...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 24, 2003)

Sogni maybe Steve's birthday's been upgraded to a national holiday in USC?


----------



## chevy (Feb 24, 2003)

This was for sure the reason... Steve Birthday holidays.

We have a one week holidays for kids in my region of Switzerland.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh my. .. 

Dylsexics of teh World untie!! I read "Buddhism" in one page yesterday ... and now noticed it was "Bushism" ..


----------



## chevy (Feb 25, 2003)

I just burned my 1st CD... my whole ZZtop collection on one CD. 175 songs, 11 hours.

This will be great for classicals !

So 175 on one 600MB CD, that's 1500 songs on 1 DVD ! or 100 hours of nonstop music !


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2003)

Congrats chevy 

hooray for me too!! i've got work today! i signed up with a nursing registry to do temp jobs on psychiatric units and today i've got my first shift - from 3 to 11:30 pm. i'll be working at the same hospital as my lady also. MONEY!!!


----------



## chevy (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done !

Tell us some of your experience here !


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2003)

well, i'm home. it was a great shift. i really liked everybody i worked with. i don't think i've ever been able to say that before with as large a crew as we had.
i really can't say much about my experiences chevy - sorry. that's one of the things about working in the mental health field - the confidentiality clause. yes, i can occassionally describe things in such a way that it is unlikely that anyone would be able to figure out who i was talking about, but my own rule on that is not to do so unless i feel it will help someone else. i just find it very inappropriate as 'entertainment'. although i do find many of my clients/patients to be very entertaining people. 

it just felt so good to be working in face to face contact with people again!!!


----------



## chevy (Feb 26, 2003)

i was not looking for making fun about your patients, but just understanding how you lived your first day. you did it. thanks.


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2003)

well, it was one of those perfect '1st day back' kind of nights. just busy enough to keep me stimulated and not so busy as to overwhelm me. Since i couldn't do 'rounds' (checks on patients every 15-30 mins), i did vital signs (checking blood pressure, temp., etc) for a double load of clients. this was really good for helping me have some one on one time with a wider range of people. i was very impressed with myself that i finished up all my assigned duties by the time i was supposed to.


----------



## chevy (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome back to the café.

Free green tea today.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2003)

Green tea? ... Champagne


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2003)

i'll have one of each


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Green tea? ... Champagne  *



I thought you were alcohol free


----------



## j79 (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm sure this has already been asked by someone, and I'm just missing the answer....

But, what happened to Herve?


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2003)

Herve moved. changed his name actually. he spends more time over at macfora where Herve's II resides. he goes by Rock Power these days and is easily identified from his posts which still read like bablefish. 

here's a toast to thinking about Herve!!

cheers


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2003)

Ed, could you tell something about Herve to the newer members? Some of us has never seen him - and I have only heard some urban stories in the ... _real_ life .. that was, having a beer with some people from here.  

_Mmhh.. not fun to talk to someone that you didn't even know was a mac user and then you discover he knew you from here.. _


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 2, 2003)

Heh, Herve was always interesting - and sometimes so incoherent you just had to ignore what he said.  If y'all would really want to see, just read some of the first posts in this thread, you'll get a good idea.


----------



## chevy (Mar 2, 2003)

Hervé is a genius, the only problem is that he doesn't always adapt his language to the stupid us (or is it really this way ?).

reading Hervé is like watching Paul Klee...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, I read some of the first pages of this now. Fun. 

Apple Cider for anyone?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 5, 2003)

_I miss the 'air'. Something ... liberty. Air. Space. Freedom. That I loose having anything (objects) around... I just went thru a big suitcase seeing things that once were my life.. that once was my home, moving in a plane from a country to another. Seeing few traces of what were the memories.. I felt I wanted to throw them away. All of them. All those little things that once made me remember.. now I don't want to. A clean table.. a white space, with barely a sketch on it.. With everything starting again, from a scratch...

Photos.. not even those. I threw even most of those. I never display photos of anyone around me (in the physical space). And equally I feel uncomfortable finding old pictures of mine at the tables of relatives.. like they were imprisoning something of me, not just trying to believe their memories..  ... This city feels like a big mistake, grey, .. without the air that makes me feel alive. I look around and nothing feels 'mine', I feel like ... walking away from a door and never wanting to come back. I wanted to throw away the ticket of return and never come back, the next time it'll be just the one way... why is it some cities are nice and some aren't? That you can be in harmony with them, and some ... you don't like? And with some of them you can be in a total lack of harmony, making you feel more and more dead inside.  ... at least that brings a bit of essence of air, giving the hope of being a little bit more of life out there in the space...   _

The glass of the apple juice is empty, like I wish my dreams were...


----------



## Cat (Mar 6, 2003)

Quando basso e pesante il cielo grava
Come un coperchio al gemebondo spirito
Preda di lunghe accidie, e a noi, abbracciando
Tutto il cerchio dell'orizzonte, versa
Un buio lume, più triste che notte;
Quando la terra si trasforma in umido
Carcere dove la Speranza, come
Un pipistrello, se ne va sbattendo
Contro i muri la sua timida ala,
Urtando il capo a putridi soffitti;
Quando la pioggia, stendendo le sue
Immense strisce, imita le sbarre
D'una vasta prigione, e un muto popolo
Di ragni infami al fondo del cervello
Viene a tenderci le sue reti, - a un tratto
Campane erompono furiose e lanciano
Verso il cielo uno spaventoso urlo,
Come spiriti erranti e senza patria
Che diano in gemiti, ostinatamente.
E dei lunghi, funerei cortei
Vanno sfilando nell'anima mia
Senza tamburi né musica, lenti.
È in lacrime, ormai vinta, la Speranza;
L'atroce Angoscia mi pianta, dispotica,
Sul cranio chino il suo vessillo nero.

(Spleen, Baudelaire)


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2003)

_Islas del cielo, soplo en un soplo suspendido 
¡con pie ligero, semejante al aire, 
pisar sus playas sin dejar más huella 
que la sombra del viento sobre el agua!

¡Y como el aire entre las hojas 
perderse en el follaje de la bruma 
y como el aire ser labios sin cuerpo, 
cuerpo sin peso, fuerza sin orillas!

(Nubes, O. Paz.)

Nada soy yo,
cuerpo que flota, luz, oleaje;
todo es del viento
y el viento es aire siempre de viaje.  

(Viento)

.. In the second 'American' language .. me entienden mejor, Cat.  
_


----------



## Cat (Mar 7, 2003)

No hablo espanol muy bien, senorita 
Giaguaros deben ser libres, no viver en jaulas. Nosotros gatos, grandes y pequenos, tenemos gusto de vagar.


----------



## chevy (Mar 9, 2003)

Häst dini Ovo hüt scho g'ah ?

Find the "cryptic" language used for the above (no need for the translation).


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 9, 2003)

... an unsweetened big tea .. and some sympathy please.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 14, 2003)

Hehé ...

Wish me luck guys - I'm gonna format right now 

... Anyone for an Apple juice meanwhile?


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 14, 2003)

Um...good luck.

(format what?)


----------



## symphonix (Mar 15, 2003)

Good luck.

I haven't dropped by for a while. It isn't the same without Herve!

_If a lake is half-full, and a fish living there says it is half empty, is that fish a pessimist or an optometrist?_

*Sigh* - it's just not the same.

Hey, and how come nobody has solved my puzzler yet? Do I have to give another hint? Or offer a free drinks card for Herve's bar? You don't have to work out the code until after you figure out what the prize is ...

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30158

I just don't want to be stuck being the one to explain it ...


----------



## hazmat (Mar 15, 2003)

Well Einstein comes to mind.  Think different indeed.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2003)

The mac of course (the thing i formatted). So now I'm in English only systym and without classic at all 

I managed to save links ... now need to rebuild mutt and GPG ... of which of course I forgot to save the keys :-(

Too early for anyone to be awake yet?


----------



## chevy (Mar 15, 2003)

depends on the day


----------



## symphonix (Mar 15, 2003)

Too late down here.

Boi has finished the puzzle first, and wins a Herve's Bar & Grill drink card! And I think Hazmat might have the puzzle figured, too.

I think that calls for a green tea!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2003)

Green tea ... and Apple pie?


----------



## edX (Mar 15, 2003)

well, i'm still lost on the puzzle, not that anybody expected otherwise i hope. 

wow, i'm up REALLY EARLY!! i got another work shift - this one on day shift - 7am - 3:30 pm. see you guys this evening.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 15, 2003)

see you later ed.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, well, well... Nice to see that in the 3 forums I'm a registered member there's a B&G! Coffee please, strong and with enough Jack D. in it to wake up a nonsleeper like me! Nice skin BTW! Also nice to see some familiar faces!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 20, 2003)

Hehe Monster. .. here's the coffee and Jack Daniels ... Want to eat soemthing?


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi MokXnster. Welcome to our B & G.

I think I could use "3 fingers" thanks, barkeep!


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 21, 2003)

Breakfast... Ohh, yeah, [Beer &] breakfast! Yeah, I'd have a breakfast for sure! ThanX to U symphonix, drinks are on me and I buy for all today! Wee, I like the skin on this place!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 21, 2003)

Err... skin?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2003)

Err.. the forum style he meant! Not the fur.. err skin .. 

Today's special... sushi


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2003)

gosh, i've been trying to figure out who this mokXnster is since he showed up and then it suddenly hit me like a ton of bricks. 

hey bud, glad you're out bar hopping. welcome to the Herve's that started it all!!

oh, and technically, vB refers to it as a 'theme'. and yea, this one is my favorite. but then i'm a real earth tone kind of guy.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2003)

ed read the middle of his name to see who he is 
the wasted mod.. modnster.


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2003)

DUH!! sometimes i'm just slow.


----------



## Arden (Mar 21, 2003)

Having read the first and last pages of this thread (er, the conversation at the bar), what constitutes the majority of the *130 pages* that I'm never going to take a year off to read?


----------



## mr. k (Mar 21, 2003)

Haha... What a big forum.  I like the place.  Nice and bustling.  I bet you could hold a real time conversation with someone in here.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh no! Busted! Rotflmfao!

Hahaha! Give arden a few drinks! 130 pages worth of it! 
And yup, Giaguara, sushi sounds damn good! Send it over! OOOHHH & Hi! LOL How's *****? Had a nice flight? What movie was on the plane?
edX, LOL Yup, the one and only me! Damn, posting this while Norton Disk Doctor repairs the HD, typing is slow as hell! 

Drunk me to death please! 

Nice *SKIN* yes... Colors/Look/buttons/header image all that=Skin!  

The whole this:::::->>>>>>

[ _Sweetie keep my location private.   -Gia._ ]


----------



## edX (Mar 21, 2003)

hey mok - YOU should have the time to read this whole thread. i assure you parts of it are quite entertaining. you'll see a lot of names you recognize i think.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2003)

Uh..  read the whole thread? 
That'll gonna make him need a *LOT* of beer... 
Okay ... ed offers you the beer to read this thread thru Monster 

I'll have just a yerba mate now, i had a sushi overdose...


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Uh..  read the whole thread?
> That'll gonna make him need a *LOT* of beer...
> Okay ... ed offers you the beer to read this thread thru Monster
> ...



I think a lot a beers is enough, no need to read the full tread anymore !

When trees loose their leafes, it's time to cloth warmer.


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

chevy - our friend mokXnster is laid up in bed with a bad leg. he has lots of time on his hands that he sometimes has difficulty filling. hence i suggested he might be interested in trudging thru this one nite, or over several nites. i guess it just depends on how bored he really gets with everything else.


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *chevy - our friend mokXnster is laid up in bed with a bad leg. he has lots of time on his hands that he sometimes has difficulty filling. hence i suggested he might be interested in trudging thru this one nite, or over several nites. i guess it just depends on how bored he really gets with everything else.  *



Could he write a report on the craziest thread of macosxcom ? Maybe there is enough material for a PhD ? 

? does he have difficulties filling his hands or his time (sorry my English is limited, I don't always understand correctly all the details of what is written) ?


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

having "time on your hands" means not having anything in particular to do. it basically means waiting until time passes before one can do something. here it means he needs activities to keep his mind and body stimulated as he is basically lying in bed with limited mobility (right mok?).


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

so he needs to use his hands to stimulate his body ????


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2003)

He has too much time on his hands when someone's offline ...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 23, 2003)

> [ Sweetie keep my location private.  -Gia. ]


Woops ok, yeah, slipped from my keyboard, sorry! :

To read the whole thread I'd need a lot of time in my hands indeed or more beer than the B&G could offer! :lol: But I've started to read some yeah...

Stimulate my body? Yeah, well, that's why I don't have that much time in my hands right now! 

And well yeah, maybe I'll have some more time now that "someone" is offline more often those days! 

Ok, drunk me please!


----------



## chevy (Mar 23, 2003)

One line for Mr MokXnster.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2003)

Monster what you want for breakfast? 
Oh I forgot your time is forward compared to mine ... so it's quite afternoon for you,.. but sitll breakfast? Apple pie with a coffee americano? Or just beer, beer and some beer?


----------



## chevy (Mar 23, 2003)

Beer for breakfast ? eeerk !


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2003)

Yea, beer ... chevy he's a monster 

Besides in Canada it's later than breakfast ..


----------



## hazmat (Mar 23, 2003)

In college, the frats used to have something called Kegs 'n Eggs the morning after big parties.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *this thread may die a quick death or it might become a classic.*


haha edx, you started a real classic!  5290 posts in here...
It's fun to yakk...

Anyone know of any really old good rappin tapes?  I just got my hands on Tupac's lost tapes circa 1989, I was just looking for some other circa hip-hop music.  It's a little before my time.  Something like the fresh prince theme song .


----------



## symphonix (Mar 23, 2003)

I've got "boom, shake the room" somewhere in my collection, Mr K. 

And for those of you who want to know what we talk about in here, but can't be bothered to read a thread that is in itself longer than War & Peace, here is a brief summary:

- Booze
- Psychology
- Liquor
- Philosophy
- Alcoholic beverages
- Relationships
- Beer
- Cars and motorbikes
- Spirits
- Music
- Booze
- Sex, drugs and Rock 'n' Roll
- Brewskis
- Hervism and the dichotomic nature of reality
- Wine
- Poetry
- Keggers
- Pets
- Cocktails

Does that sum it up for you guys?


----------



## edX (Mar 23, 2003)

you forgot my gardening, houseplants & the nazi fish.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2003)

Anyone for a beer and a pizza?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

The MokXnster raises hand.

That'd be right freaking perfect just now! 

Oh, make 'em double ok?

Well, time to nap a bit, like an hour or so... I'll be up in a few, see ya!

Damn, why is it I'm always alone at night? We should forbid sleep, just little naps here and there...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2003)

Morning Monster... 
Beeeeeer? 
I need coffee... woh, the first post of the day - surfing with airport and 'book in bed ...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

Mood Gorning! Hell yeah beer, beer right here! That'll be great with eggs, bacon and toasts I'm eating now...  Oh, yeah, still have some beer, not much left but still, enough to wait for the oneS you'll give me! Being in bed... I know that all right... LOL


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2003)

British breakfast eh? .. Just take enough beer to disable me from seeing the eggs and bacon ...  
.. and post more, you look so funny as "junior member" ..


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

Heh, yeah, Canada is still a country ruled by the queen so...  Ok, I will, don't worry, you won't see nothing! 

Ahahaha, yeah, I find that junior member thing strange too! Not used to that!
hehehe!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2003)

More beer? 

My kidneys would crash (again) if I had something like that for a breakfast ... lucky you


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 24, 2003)

Just saying that I am still alive 
working hard on school projects 

btw... can I have a smirnoff while I'm here ?


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2003)

ok, since you're alive, here's a smirnoff for you Tolya. 


glad to hear it btw.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

Don't ask Gia, you know I never say no to a beer!  As a matter of fact, make 'em 12! And I hate some for you!  Hey AdmiralAK and EdX, sup guys?


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2003)

> And I hate some for you!



ok, time to cut mokxn off for a bit. he's slurring his words. pretty sure he was trying to say 'have'. 

uh, just finishing my coffee mokxn. and keeping up my voice in the 'debates'.  and just turning on cnn to see what atrocities have occurred since i went to bed.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

Geee, damn drunken fingers again and again and again and so on... I meant I ATE some...
I don't even want to watch anything regarding this war... makes me too freaking sick... Me I'm starting Avalon, damn great animation movie right now, this is crazy, I can't stop watching it!  Oh, yeah, I'm also getting wasted again heh, what's new!  Drunk me more please!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2003)

12 more beers ?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 24, 2003)

24 would be better! LOL But yeah, 12 will do for now!  Damn, hanging out in two boards bars at once gets me drunk just like I like it!


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

Well, well, 4 o'clock and I'm quite wasted... Night time is boring on forums cause nobody's up... Same with IRC and AIM, so I end up playing games, surfing and yeah, drinking more... Beer me please! 
Damn, I'm bored oh, wait! How is it possible with a Mac and a Game Cube??? Bah, I don't know... I feel down tonight, sorry for mumbling out loud! See ya l8r!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning Monster .. 
The Europeans are asleep as well at your 4 pm? D'oh ... here some more beer, just get drunk --


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

Good morning (well it is for me) to all! 

Well that was a niiiiiice sleep, I really needed it... Need more coffee now, you know, the kind with lots of Jack Daniels in it? I was so freaking depressed yesterday, no idea why... Bah, I had niiiiice dreams so I'm good now!  Ok, so after this coffee, I'll need that:


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

You slept? 

Change the member status, you look so funny as a junior member ...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

Heh... yeah, shame on me but that dream was... mmm... well... huummmppff... mmhhhmmm... I can only say REALLY nice!  Hehehe! Yeah, working on it, I find it very weird too, it sounds like if I was a kiddo! LOL


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey I just found some nice aquariums that will look great on the bar.. 












Anyone for sushi? Yummy...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

The MokXnster raises his hand! Yup, that'd be great!

Nice little things, too bad they killed Macs to do it though... 
Hey, fill those things with beer and I'll transform into a fish! Ahhhh, swimming in beer, what a niiiice thing it'd be!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

Monster I think you've had one drink too many! 
Have a Chinotto? 






(big)

If anyone wants that Chinotto / Keynote picture as icon, send me a PM - I just iconized it ...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 25, 2003)

I told you Giaguara, NEVER too many!  Hehehe! Well yeah, I'd have another chinotto, tasted good!  But I need more booze too!
Feeling less depressed now, so that's good, green and booze helped for sure, hahaha!
Oh! You've got mail! lol


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2003)

I've got male? 

I think you need a complete booze X icon set ..


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 27, 2003)

Hahaha! Yeah, male! 

And oh, yes, that or a complete booze glass set! That I need this morning! Coffee/Jack needed please... Mmmm, what should I eat for breakfast?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay the booze glass icon set is coming...  
Today feels so Apple day for me.. *wooh*
Monster, some Apple strudel or Apple pie with your coffee and Jack Daniels? Choose fast,I'll be needing a shower ...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 27, 2003)

Damn, sorry, I haven't been here much today! Argh, I made you wait for so long, sorry!  When you come back just gimme anything Apple, I love Apples!  Are we the only ones in this bar or what? EdX posted the 03-24-2003 04:34 PM, 3 days ago and all the other posts are yours and mine! :O

Bah, time for another Jack, got a damn cold, wonder why, I DON'T go out! Must be the nurse that comes to do blood test that gave it to me, only thing I can see. I hate colds, need way more Jack to kill it!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2003)

Yea, looks we are the only ones who live 24 7, Monster ... 
Just back from an Apple store - my sweet little iBook is not going to satisfy me again with its 12" and 5 hours of gaming in bed for .. at least before the 10.2.5 (unless I decide to install e.g. 6L11 to see if it fixes the battery killer thing ..) ... :'(
I need something to drink... 
Oh - a really weird bug today -  I got one email over  5400 times ... one email from apple, untill I got an email from .mac telling my mail was over quota.. weird... never had before over 500 unseen messages in the inbox, today I made a screenshot with 5400 messages in there .. . before force quitting, my patience didn't last to see how many messages I would have got actually.. 
So wait ... I see just a bottle of Jack Daniels here, I guess it'll have to do ... *hic*


----------



## Androo (Mar 27, 2003)

wow! i never tried coming into this thread!!! that's why when i made a thread like this one it got deleted an hour later!!!!
Page 178? that's like almost forum history or something (though i saw 500 the other day)....


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2003)

Androo, depends on how many posts you see as default in your page. I am in the page 355 now, 178 is when you have double of default forum style threads per page.. 50, I guess? 
But yes - this is the chit chat thread you will probably like - talk about nearly what ever you want - want something to drink? An Apple juice?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 28, 2003)

I'll take an Apple Juice! Put a dash of Sprite in there too!

Man, I'm hyper, I just signed for an ICDSoft hosting accout, my first ever _real_ web host!
I got millayon.net, it isn't active yet though. I think it is a pretty good domain name, I hope I'm not having second thoughts...


----------



## Androo (Mar 28, 2003)

i'll have a beer!
Do you guys check for id?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry, you are under 21 Androo 

Ed's orders ... Well the Mosnter could maybe offer you one, I think he couldn't say anything about that ...


----------



## edX (Mar 28, 2003)

have a milkshake androo. we have the best virtual milkshakes in the land. they are world famous. 

and yea, i order up 10 posts per page and so i'm on page 533 at this point. page numbers don't count, only actual number of posts.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 29, 2003)

Mhh... I need a double espresso and a Jolt... 
Hehè.. just got my so far most geeky phone number ever ^_^


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 29, 2003)

Ahhh, I need more rhum & honey... And oh, yeah, why not, some Jack for after! 

Geeky phone number? What is it?  LMAO


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 29, 2003)

Here the drinks 

hehé .. so, Monster, my phone number is ***-***-**** ... it has an URL-geeky thing as one part of it and a really Unix geeky part as one other part .. 

I want to get virtually drunk now...


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 29, 2003)

Hahahaha!
Sounds cool! Wouldn't you prefer getting virtually AND real life drunk? Either way what do you wanna drink tonight?
(Geee, I feel like Tismey) hehe!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 29, 2003)

Heh, I think this is the most alcohol the bar has served in a while.  Better watch it, Monster, or you'll become known as the board drunk 

Gia, did you request that number, or did you just happen to get it?  Just curious.  Though how a phone number can be Unixy is beyond me 

Hmm, and since we're in a drinking mood, I think I'll order my fav: a third Dr Pepper, a third Hawaiian Punch, and a third Parrot Bay.  Very good drink


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Heh, I think this is the most alcohol the bar has served in a while.  Better watch it, Monster, or you'll become known as the board drunk *


Hahaha, well, look at my custom title!  Hehehe!
*More drunkage needed please!*
Ahhh, well, ok, nobody's here so I'll just serve myself a few shots, with the Jack... Mmmm, ok... A Zombie, an Orgasm, a Kamikaze and what else... uhhh...  Oh yeah, a Sex on the beach...  Then I think the 40 ouncer of Jack will be ok, at least for tonight! Hehehe! Drunk me indeed!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 30, 2003)

I've been reading "The Salmon of Doubt", a collection of the writings of Douglas Adams, collected from his Macintoshes, and thought you guys would like this particular bit:



> I love whisky in every way. I love the way it looks in the bottles, that rich golden colour. I love the labels arranged on the shelf - the kilts and claymores and slightly out-of-focus sheep. I love the sense that it's a drink that - unlike, for instance, vodka from Warrington - is rich in the culture and history of the place where it is distilled. I love particularly the smoky, peaty aromas of the single malts. In fact the only thing I don't like about whisky is that if I take the merest sip of the stuff it sends a sharp pain from the back of my left eyeball down to the tip of my right elbow, and I begin to walk in a very special way, bumping into people and snarling at the furniture.



I think that our regulars here would love this book; it's filled with our sort of humour, intelligent and thoughtful writing, and lots of references to Apple Computers.

Steven Fry starts his intro by talking about watching the iMacs being launched at the MacWorld keynote, and not being able to call Douglas about it.

A funny, bittersweet book, I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Jason (Mar 30, 2003)

seems i stop by every 100 pages or so

[dr. nick]hi every body![/dr. nick]


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *seems i stop by every 100 pages or so
> 
> [dr. nick]hi every body![/dr. nick] *



Same here 

Hello all


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 30, 2003)

I got lucky, I got to make the 5000th post!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, we are in 5000 here? :-O

Yea, Monster seems to be the vice-tismey here 

I asked for _the_ number .. 

Monster, can you make me an Irish coffee please?


----------



## edX (Mar 30, 2003)

geez, we passed 5,000 posts a ways back. we're getting closer to 5,500 all the time.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

Sure can Gia, here you go!  And of course, lots of sugar in it! How's everybody's sunday going? I'm up since  like 30 hours now and I think I'll try to beat my personal sleeples time record today and tomorrow... 47 hours to beat!  yeah, I'm nuts! LOL

And yeah, Gibson is a great writer, I love what he does, read a lot of his books... Gonna check this one out, love what he says about whiskey, so true! 

Hahahaha, I found The Monster's drink, too bad it's without alcohol!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/monster.jpg


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 30, 2003)

Hehehé ... 

My record has been something like 62 - 64 hours with no sleep ... if excluding when I was really sick with 107 fever, that was 4-5 with no sleep, offline because I felt too ill to surf in bed either (and my kidneys hurt like Dell). 

I think I want to try one of thoe monsters...


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

Hmm, my record without sleep was a week.  I didn't even do it on purpose, I just get caught up in stuff sometimes.  I believe I slept for two days straight after that. Heh

I got 'The Salmon of Doubt' when it first came out.  Too bad he didn't get to finish the Dirk Gently story, I would've enjoyed that.

My Sunday just started...I'm a night person, so it's normal for me to just be wakin up in the afternoon   So far it's going fine. Heh

And hey, where's my drink?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

What do you wanna drink Darkshadow?

I guess that Monster thing should be good mixed with alcohol... Gotta try it... Want one Gia?


----------



## Androo (Mar 30, 2003)

cool i can type chinese, japanese, and i forget what else! Watch this:
???
???? ?? ?? ?????????? ?? ????? ?? ?????
ok, i don't think that's going to work 
it might come up as question marks, like this apple logo:
?


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

Err, I posted it above.  My fav drink: a third Dr Pepper, a third Hawaiian Punch, and a third Parrot Bay.  A very tasty drink.  Can barely taste that coconut rum with that mixture.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey, in that case, I can type any language.  See:

??? ????? ???? ????


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

???????????
Those are apples... 

Oh yeah, sorry Darkshadow... Here ya go then!
How's sunday night going on ya all?


----------



## hazmat (Mar 30, 2003)

I had a couple of pints of Bass. 

So weird with this new smoking ban in bars in NYC....


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2003)

Delaware passed no smoking laws a few months ago - can't smoke inside _any_ public places.  I tell you, the businesses around here are hurting from that.

It's annoying too.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 31, 2003)

What???? No smoking in bars???? Are they gone nuts???? :O


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

Yea. They must have gone nuts. *cough* here they smoke at least, I notice that  *cough* .. *looks up for an instant steroid boost* .. my stomach's screwed ... Monster, make me a tea? OR do you have a Brooklyn's *something* chocolate beer? that was good (even when I feel screwed) ..


----------



## hazmat (Mar 31, 2003)

Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

hey, it's been like that in Calif for about 5 years now. We've got Rob Reiner to thank for it. He was a big supporter behind the whole thing. the proposition that enabled this was one of the closest ever - requiring absentee ballots to finally decide which side won. something like 49.9% to 50.1%.  at least out here we don't have such extreme weather that it is an unbearable hardship. having the smoking rooms at the airport shut down is really a pain, especially with all the hassles of going in and out these days. there are a few loopholes in ours - like bars owned by a sole proprieter who runs his own business can allow smoking. i can't wait to see how NY is going to deal with just prosecuting the establishment and not the smoker who violates it. like that's going to work to stop smokers. all it will do is run businesses out of business. at least here the smoker is to blame as well, even more so if the place tries to make them stop.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

haz' congrats for the next = 1,5 K post 

does anyone mind if we keep part of the thread open for virtual smokers?


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 31, 2003)

What kind of smokers would that be? Green ones?


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

there's no rules against smoking in Herve's. just don't blow smoke in anybody's face unless they ask you to and be polite and move unless they start hinting by coughing.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 31, 2003)

I think the smoke I inhale would be even better for me if I get one of those nuclear breathing masks... LOL But then I'd scare everybody, worst than the smoke... 

Hey, my custom title please! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 31, 2003)

I wish the weather was nice here.  They decided to put the law in action right in time for winter 

I dunno how much they hold the smoker over the establishment responisble around here.  I haven't looked that closely at it.  I do know that it was a very close vote here too, though.

No loopholes to get through in DE.  No smoking in public places.  Period.  That's the bars, restaurants, casinos, race tracks...every place.

Though Ed, you wouldn't have been able to smoke at the airport once everything went government even if that law hadn't passed - no smoking at federally owned places


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 31, 2003)

Heh, Monster, I have a friend at work that likes to sit out on his front porch with a hockey mask on and scare people driving by.

He also said he's thinking of replacing it with a gas mask just for fun.


----------



## hazmat (Mar 31, 2003)

Ed, we also have that in NY, about sole proprietorship.  Also bars previously established as "smoking bars".  I think there are only about 5 in NYC that fall under that.  That's cool that you had a vote, though.  We didn't in NY.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

At least it changes there ... not after years and years of changing it, but fast. I had some years ago to skip systematically some materials at university; the classes were in really badly planned aulas: (illegal construction materials used.. I don't remember which they were but even the material gave me lung problems) the air didn't really change at all, and the profs (and students) were smoking. I could say something against the students not to smoke, but  nothing against the professors (or I would not have passed the courses). What sucked most was that it was only me out of hundreds or thousands of students reacting badly (body). I wish I could not care about smoking ... I like summer at least for the air: in the outdoor locals I at least breath normally .. *cough*

Is the Monster still sleeping? He makes good espressos...


----------



## chevy (Mar 31, 2003)

Professors smoking during lectures at the university ? I did my study in Zürich and Neuchâtel in the early 80's, and I've never seen that !


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes. You was in Switzerland and you know where I was *cough* 

A coffee for you, chevy?


----------



## chevy (Mar 31, 2003)

At that time ? I'll prefer a beer or Whisky if you have...

Even some other Wuropean countries do evolve. Offices are still smoking, but I think smoking lectures is over.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes, nothing has changed. There it still is that, smoking profs. .. is Jack Daniels ok as a whisky for you? I think Ed needs to order a lot more, now that the Monster is here ...


----------



## wiz (Mar 31, 2003)

can someone stop the SARS!!!!
we're all gonna die. heh some chemical war. this bio virus will kill faster.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

i can remember having a prof. who smoked in class back in the late 70's. one day he lit the wrong end and the class cracked up. 

i also smoked in class in those days, just not cigarettes.


----------



## kanecorp (Mar 31, 2003)

no smoking allowed.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 31, 2003)

Heh, now _there's_ something I wouldn't have attempted, Ed.  I'll bet that class was nice fun


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

it was the 70's. an era long gone. actually it was boring as could be. hence the diversionary tactics. but those were the days you could sit on the lawn at SDSU and pass a doobie and wave to the campus cops as they walked by. (warning - kids do not try this at home. that was then and it would be downright crazy now  ). not sure if i miss that era or not. although fridays at the bar ON CAMPUS were a lot of fun.


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

LOL! wow... i haven't smoked yet, i don't plan to until i am much older
you waved at the cops WHILE smoking drugses? That's like when my 18 y/o brother was drinking, and the cops drove by really slowly.... he was outside......... he smiled and waved at the cop, pretending he was a friendly citizen.

Yay i made this:
http://penguinn.com
and this will be the actual site:
http://penguinn.com/pengu


----------



## hazmat (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *LOL! wow... i haven't smoked yet, i don't plan to until i am much older
> *



Please tell me you're kidding.  It's an expensive and disgusting habit.  With all the money you would spend on cigarettes you could buy a bunch of Macs.


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

I mean like, if i do at all (like TRYING), then it wont be till i am older.
I am addicted to MAC! I will probably buy a new one every 1.5 years...


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

androo - i'm actually glad you spoke up and i'm glad to hear that you are thinking like you do. NO KIDS should ever indulge in illegal drugs of any kind, including cigarettes and tobacco. Here's why - until you are around the age of 18 (sometimes older), your brain and neural network are not done developing. we know that some of this stuff effects these areas and can cause damage. you would be risking alot to gain very little. 

personally i am drug and alcohol free these days and i can tell you that life is really more enjoyable this way no matter what anyone claims otherwise. Save yourself a lot of pain, learn all about the potential risks involved long before you ever consider 'trying' anything and make logical choices, not ones based on media images and peer pressures.


----------



## hazmat (Mar 31, 2003)

Yeah, plus there are much better highs.  Like skydiving.  But I don't do that anymore since I got into auto racing. Both expensive.  Dammit.


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

hmmm... does caffiene count as a dangerous drug?
And i don't think that i'd be pressured into drugs... i'm not really like that, usually if my friends are like "Yo dude, do this man, do it, come on", i'm like all "ummm... NO!"
hehehe, Mac is my anti-drug.
Plus, my friends, they dont seem like they'd take drugs... they're like those people that just wont...

Androo


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2003)

no androo, to our current knowledge, caffiene is not a particularly dangerous drug. at least not when used in moderation. excessive amounts of it have been shown to be less than beneficial, just like excessive amounts of just about everything that effects your nervous system in some way. if you start feeling all 'jittery' or nervous for no real reason, stop your caffiene intake. you've had too much.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, I don't intend to 'do drugs' of any kind _ever_ for any reason  I've heard the horror stories!
I read about how you can get addicted to alcohol much easier when you are young. Although my Dad has given me little sips about once every three months, he has never had a problem with getting addicted or anything, and I think I wouldn't either.

Hazmat: I plan to be a pilot, and I _sooooo_ want to go Skydiving! I also live near some exceptional hangliding mountians, that would be really fun too!
Darn stupid $100 a year budget! I need to get a job.
Not many places want a 13 year old though....


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 1, 2003)

Well you know, those darn child labor laws. 

I dunno Ed, I started drinking Dr Pepper when I was three...been drinking it ever since.  I do believe there's probably some repercussions to drinking caffeine over a long period of time.  I couldn't name any, but I do believe there are some.

I mean heck, my friends swear to me that when I'm cut, I bleed Dr Pepper.  That _can't_ be normal. 

Hmm, try bungee jumping.  Shorter distance to fall before you die.   (Really, I'm just jealous, I want to go sky diving too.)


----------



## symphonix (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Ed, you'd probably have seen the "Spiders on Drugs" experiment?

Basically, the researchers dosed some spiders with various drugs: marijuana, nicotine, caffiene and so on; and then compared the webs the spiders made.

Take a look:

http://www.cannabis.net/weblife.html


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

dlloyd: You're 13?  Don't worry.  You have plenty of time. 

Darkshadow: "Repercussions to drinking caffeine over a long period of time"?  Haven't you seen Tweak on South Park?!?


----------



## edX (Apr 1, 2003)

other than driving your parents crazy, i don't think there is much harm from moderate caffiene use. in fact, there was a study recently that indicated a moderate amount may be helpful in reducing the risk of cancer (i think that was it, it reduced the risk of something) just as an ounce of alcohol every day or every other day for an adult helps reduce heart attacks. i would add one condition to that though - kids shouldn't be allowed to drink much caffiene late enough in the day that it throws off their sleep patterns. regular sleep is very important to the body's development, especially during the early to mid teens.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

Hmm, reduced risk of narcolepsy maybe?


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 1, 2003)

I know, bungee jumping would be cool. Still too expensive though.

I only get to drink pop about once or twice a month, we never drink it at home. I guess I won't ever bleed Fresca then!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

I just remembered again the anti-drug religious freaks that came to the schools to talk to about 10 y old kids ... they said always they were ex drug addicts and when they were talking, you wish they would have stayed as such .. so their addiction to some weird religion (which i don0t intentionally nominate) seemed even worse.
They showed those long bulletin lists on the slide shows about how the people using this and that were supposed to look. And as I was hyperactive, freaking skinny, drank a lot of coffee, had huge pupillas and was sleeping like 2 hours a night normally... half of the time all were looking at me... 

Coffeine's negative sides depend on your genes. If you have bad genes, moderate it.. so e.g. coffee is bad for rheumatism etc, and that's a nasty thing to feel letterally in the bones even when under 30 ... 

.. I need a coffeee to wake up. Monster, are you awake?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

1 April, 1976 something nice happened. 

Free Apple Cider for that reason for everyone today here!!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

yay!!!!
what do you have to eat on the menu?


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 1, 2003)

Drinks! LOL

Thanks Gia, let's celebrate!


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *(which i don0t intentionally nominate)*


 Please do!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

Jehovas and some other similars, i don't remember all of those, Mosnter.
Hey, what are you gonna cook? 

I have seen an Apple - green cheese omelette and it was ... well ... not edible. Don't cook that.
Apple strudel ...
Apple sushi? 

He'll cook what you want...


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey, can i have an apple pie?
Why are they good at mcdonald's? mcdonald's usually lacks quality and freshness, and then they have delicious, warm, pies.
I like they're fries though, "America's Best".


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Hey, what are you gonna cook?*


 I wish I could cook...  But no, forbidden to walk even just a little so I end up calling delivery... Got a lasagna tonight, with salad and a chocolate cake for dessert.  Wine too, great wine, german red...


----------



## Arden (Apr 1, 2003)

It seems the worst food at McDonald's is their burgers, although judgment on the chicken nuggets could go either way.  Personally, I'll eat the nuggets but not the burgers given the choice; I'm rather anti M___________ (fill in whichever company you want.  Correct responses are "cDonald's" and "icrosoft").


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

now now, microsoft makes great software.
McDonald's makes great burgers.
APRIL FOOLS!
O wait, doesn't that end at noon?
does it really matter? I hate April fools, it's childish and has been specially developed for use in children's domains. hehehehe i read the last part off a glue bottle.
PS. where's my food? I ordered an Apple Pie!!! I am not leaving a tip this time.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> I have seen an Apple - green cheese omelette and it was ... well ... not edible. Don't cook that.
> *



Yeah, I hear those are pretty nasty.


----------



## Arden (Apr 1, 2003)

What's it take to get hired here?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *What's it take to get hired here? *



You have to go out on a date with Ed.


----------



## Androo (Apr 1, 2003)

hahahahaha
oooo sounds romantic


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 1, 2003)

Arden can you cook? And do some drinks? 
Yea, then go out with Ed ...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 1, 2003)

Heh, I think I'd just stick as a customer if that's what it takes to get a job aroud here 

Hmm, I know certain people can't take caffeine at all.  I have a friend that if he takes one sip, just _one_ of anything with caffeine in it, he's bouncing off the walls.  One time he knocked himself out at a restaurant because of it.  We were sitting a table that was underneath a TV...he decided to bounce up out of the chair and hit his head on it.

We try to keep him from drinking caffeine these days....


----------



## hazmat (Apr 1, 2003)

So I'm running WinXP now at work.  I was running Win2k before.  The last MS OS I actually liked was NT4.  I miss it.  Sleek, fast, no-bullshit.  I never liked Win2k.  All the extra crap I never needed or wanted.  Seemed disorganized to me.  But at least it supports USB and Firewire.  So anyway, something on the system got hosed.  I was so sick of windows so I installed Linux and remembered why I hate it for a desktop.  X Windows sucks ass.  No way I was going to deal with that crap.  I offered to buy a cheap Mac so I could run OS X, but no, it has to be a PC.  Basically there is no current x86 OS I like.  But there is one coming that I am really excited about, and will definitely be what I run unless the unlikely situation of Apple releasing OS X for x86 happens.  BeOS.  Believe it or not it's being developed.  yellowTAB is continuing development of it.  Apparently they got the rights to the BeOS PE (Personal Edition) before Palm got I guess the more pro version.  So that's what it's based on, BeOS R5.  It's called Zeta and it looks like it will be awesome.  I am hoping for an initial release in the next few months.  www.yellowtab.com .  So for now it's XP.  I'm not thrilled with it, but after some initial problems and typical MS stupidities, it actually is not horrible.  Definitely better than Win2k, IMO.  Then again they gave me a new machine.  This Dell P4 2-gig with a gig of RAM.  Freakin' fast this machine.

Oh well.  Since I can't have a Mac, at least Zeta should be really good for work purposes.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey, what is this thing with everybody saying April Fools' Day ends at noon? This is about the third time I've heard it today, and I've never heard of this rule before. It's not like I don't know about April Fools', and about its history going back to the change to the Caesarian calendar, but this is new to me.

I was halfway expecting it was another April Fools' Day joke ... or has some government or other decreed that it shall now be April Fools' Half-Day?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 2, 2003)

Dunno, I never heard of it either.

Probably made up by people that don't like jokes & pranks being pulled on 'em


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 2, 2003)

Never heard of it either.

haz', yellowtab looks really promising. 

Anyone for a coffee? I like how Monster does the espressos...


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 2, 2003)

Here goes the espresso machine... Starting up... How many want one? Yeah I know you want one Gia, but what about the others? 2 or 3 cups this morning Gia or one will be enough?

GOOOOOD Morning!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 2, 2003)

Mmmmh.... 3  or maybe as an americano and with some milk ..


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok, then... 3 as and americano with some milk, sweet, sweet... Hehehe.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 2, 2003)

More coffee... 

How much coffee will I need to sort these out? I'm not joking.


----------



## Arden (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *So I'm running WinXP now at work.  I was running Win2k before.  The last MS OS I actually liked was NT4.  I miss it.  Sleek, fast, no-bullshit.  I never liked Win2k.  All the extra crap I never needed or wanted.  Seemed disorganized to me.  But at least it supports USB and Firewire.  So anyway, something on the system got hosed.  I was so sick of windows so I installed Linux and remembered why I hate it for a desktop.  X Windows sucks ass.  No way I was going to deal with that crap.  I offered to buy a cheap Mac so I could run OS X, but no, it has to be a PC.  Basically there is no current x86 OS I like.  But there is one coming that I am really excited about, and will definitely be what I run unless the unlikely situation of Apple releasing OS X for x86 happens.  BeOS.  Believe it or not it's being developed.  yellowTAB is continuing development of it.  Apparently they got the rights to the BeOS PE (Personal Edition) before Palm got I guess the more pro version.  So that's what it's based on, BeOS R5.  It's called Zeta and it looks like it will be awesome.  I am hoping for an initial release in the next few months.  www.yellowtab.com .  So for now it's XP.  I'm not thrilled with it, but after some initial problems and typical MS stupidities, it actually is not horrible.  Definitely better than Win2k, IMO.  Then again they gave me a new machine.  This Dell P4 2-gig with a gig of RAM.  Freakin' fast this machine.
> 
> Oh well.  Since I can't have a Mac, at least Zeta should be really good for work purposes. *


Is hazmat your friend, Darkshadow?


----------



## Arden (Apr 2, 2003)

Sure, I can cook... mostly stuff you throw together, in a pan or bowl or blender or whatever.  Whaddaya want?  I can make great omelots.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

I can cook! Like, cookies, cake, soup, bacon and eggs, anything that I can find in the cook book, stew, hamburgers, things like that 

I just did the iBook extended desktop hack, and _man_ that is probably the coolest thing I have done with my iBook to date!
I LOVE it!


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

Can i have a coffee to go?
I can't cook for PCs. I am illiterate to cooking... ummm.... i dunno a word for it lol.


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

What do you need a screwdriver for?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 2, 2003)

*arden*: Wha?  Did you post that half alseep or something?  Sure, I like Linux & X11, but I'm not gonna go blasting someone for _not_ liking it, that would just be insane


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *What do you need a screwdriver for? *


What are you talking about???? lol, a screwdriver????


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

You little rat! No fair! Edit that post back again!


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

hahaha, i love doing that!


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

Did I just hear you say you are stupid, Androo?


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

no.


----------



## Androo (Apr 2, 2003)

so who here has a cell phone? (changing the subject!)


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey you _rat_, you edited the post _again_
NO FAIR!


----------



## dlloyd (Apr 3, 2003)

I did something last night on my iBook which just brought the system to it's knees!
I'm not sure what it was, but it looked like the Dock froze, I just got the spinning beach ball.
I tried force quiting things, and I even tried to restart. But OS X won't shut down until everything is quit, so I had to do a hard restart 
This is the first real lock up I have had since I got my iBook four months ago!


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 3, 2003)

It happens.  It was probably the SystemUIServer that crashed - when that does, usually the Dock doesn't respond very well/at all.  Have a few menu extras/docklings that you added?  It could have been one of them that crashed the SystemUIServer.

Probably won't happen again, either. 

And hey, look on the bright side, at least you didn't get a kernel panic.


----------



## doemel (Apr 3, 2003)

_so who here has a cell phone? (changing the subject!) _

ummm, i have many other gadgets but still don't have a cell phone. friends have abandoned me in scores for that and there's almost nobody left that really understands my point  
it's not that bad. my friends put up with it and they know that i usually check my emails about 1000 times a day. if anything's ever really on fire it'll burn just as well without me  
it's mainly the luxury of privacy that i want to keep. i know, you can turn off a cell phone at any time but still you're more private without - nobody expects you to keep your phone turned on...
besides, in a place like zurich where probably 95% of the people between age 10 and 50 have a cell phone it's only consequent not to have one for someone who "thinks different"


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 3, 2003)

.. hehé. i was interviewed for a magazine (in europe, you know where i was) some months ago because i was living without a mobile phone - and it was so freakin' uncommon for the under 30  8)  .. after using mobiles since '95, (when about  10% of engineering students had one) .. i've had some months of staying alive without because sometimes where i was there was no service (as country) or it was the wrong one (CDMA, i've always had a GSM) or .. well. lost in january *FIVE* mobile numbers at one shot, beat that! 
now back to life, back with one (supergeeky number as i said some days ago) ...
anyone for a coffee? monster, wakeuuup...? haz'? 
a latte for you, androo?


----------



## Arden (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *arden: Wha?  Did you post that half alseep or something?  Sure, I like Linux & X11, but I'm not gonna go blasting someone for not liking it, that would just be insane  *


Did you miss my point entirely?  I stated that because it looked like he was rambling on rapidly, as if he'd had too much caffeine.  I could care less about BeOS.


----------



## Androo (Apr 3, 2003)

Giaguara: a latte for you, androo?
yay latté!!!! thanks.....
What is BeOS??? I always thought it was the pre mac os x thingy... but that's rhapsody, isn't it?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 3, 2003)

BeOS is/was a really cool OS.  Not widely used, but has a very loyal following.  It has a journaling filesystem like OS Xwill have.  It's not UNIX-based, but does have a shell so it feels like a UNIX system.  And it's extremely fast.  Somewhere on osnews.com there was a great write in the early days of OS X by someone who switched from the dying BeOS to OS X.  Do a search for it.

I'm running BeOS R5 right now on a second PC on my desk.  Look pretty damn cool, but I just started playing with it an hour ago.


----------



## toast (Apr 4, 2003)

And yes, the older OSX stuff was Rhapsody.


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *anyone for a coffee? monster, wakeuuup...?*


 I'm awake... Hey, why don't YOU wake up?  Watched a few movies tonight, to get the boredom out... The Mask of Zorro, Godzilla, Born on the 4th of july and Scarlet letter... Was nice. Damn shit pain I can't stand anymore though. Grrrmmmbbbllgggmmmggrrr. Bah, Yeah, Gia, coffee with LOADS of Jack in it please!

Be/Os, cool Os indeed... One I miss is NeXT, was hella cool! Wonder if it's still possible to find it somewhere...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm not suprised you couldn't stand anymore after watching Scarlet Letter 

Well... NeXT became NeXTStep, which then spawned OpenStep, which lumbered its way into Rhapsody, which evolved into Mac OS X....so you're using a decendant of it, in a way.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The MokXnster _
> *
> Be/Os, cool Os indeed... One I miss is NeXT, was hella cool! Wonder if it's still possible to find it somewhere... *



Sure it is.  For for what hardware?  You can get NeXT slabs/cubes fairly cheap on eBay and such.  A friend of mine has a slab that he just started messing with again.  If I had the room I would get one myself.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 4, 2003)

Okay, awake here... Coffee? Latte, anyone? What should I do with this JD bottle?  ... 
NeXT, .. maybe we should get a NeXT box here in the bar ..


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *What should I do with this JD bottle?*


Give it to me.

Don't worry, Monster, I'll share it with you.


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

ummm if this is a bar and grill, then can i have a steak? Medium-Rare....


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 4, 2003)

Mh, Monster will cook Androo  

Hey, I didn't know we had a Smoking lounge as well.


----------



## edX (Apr 4, 2003)

here androo, one nice big juicy steak. i like to grill. in fact i'm planning on barbeque beef ribs tonight. i should have enough to share a few with whoever is around.


----------



## The MokXnster (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *I'm not suprised you couldn't stand anymore after watching Scarlet Letter
> 
> Well... NeXT became NeXTStep, which then spawned OpenStep, which lumbered its way into Rhapsody, which evolved into Mac OS X....so you're using a decendant of it, in a way.  *


 I was talking about my leg pain! 
Yeah, I know the NeXT story too, I used it a few years back...  I liked it a lot! I'll check it out on eBay... Now if I could only get some more $$$, I'd buy a Mac that could run OS X first! 

Oh, Giaguara, give it to us, yeah and thanks for sharing arden, I really need it!

Finishing that movie marathon I'm doing since yesterday night, gonna end it with Total Recall, been a long time I watched it. I liked Scarlet letter a lot, I found it pretty good...

Yeah EdX, I'm in, that would sure be great!

So, how's everybody tonight?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 4, 2003)

A drink - icon set for the bar... 
Absolut is missing of it ... hmmm... what else? coffee etc?   







I can't upload mac icons here in gallery so .. if anyone wants any / some of those icons (all are mac ones) just PM and I'll email 'em.


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm taking a fire extinguisher over to the smoking lounge...


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

ewwww! this steak is...
DELICIOUS!
Sry, i don't smoke, smoking is evil....at least that's what i heard.


----------



## Androo (Apr 4, 2003)

Cheers!


----------



## Perseus (Apr 5, 2003)

I haven't had Buffalo Wings in the longest time. Give me like 100 of em.  

-Perseus


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 5, 2003)

100?  What, you have _two_ hollow legs? 

I don't think I could eat more than a few (depending on their size, of course).


----------



## Androo (Apr 5, 2003)

I usually order from Wing Machine (a wing place here in toronto), and there's barely anything on em.... i once at all 80 in one sitting!


----------



## Arden (Apr 5, 2003)

_I_ have 2 hollow legs.

Anyone want leftover LJ Silver's?  Mostly fries...

Speaking of which, at the Amtrak station in Sacramento, they have a french fry vending machine.  You pay for them, and the fries heat up and are ready in like 1:45.  How random.


----------



## Androo (Apr 6, 2003)

1:45...
that's a long time....
is this place 24 hour?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 6, 2003)

Vending machines are pretty much open 24 hours a day, 7 days a week 

'Course it would really matter _where_ it was located...if it's inside a place that's not open 24/7, then it wouldn't be.  Amtrak stations tend to be open most of the time, though.


----------



## mr. k (Apr 6, 2003)

ok, on the topic of vending machines:  has anyone ever put anything funny into one?  have you ever got it to take something other then money? vending machines are very fun to mess with.  you can clog up a water/pop machine with a beverage you buy from it and come back later and unclog it (it's kinda hard but...) and there will be a bunch of beverages that people bought.  cut a piece of cheese to the size of a dollar and stick it in the slot...  any other mean little tricks?  stuff like that is interesting.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I put my dick in one once.  There was a hole and it said "What every man away from home needs".  I put the money in and it sewed a button onto the head.  Live and learn....


----------



## Arden (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *1:45...
> that's a long time....*


Yes, it is... in hh:mm!  I was talking about mm:ss.


> *is this place 24 hour? *


Probably, it's a train station... I don't know though.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2003)

Waait.. we are open 24 7 ... or whenever someone passes here.  
I need a caipirinha...


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh, I thought you meant the Amtrak station.  I don't know about that one, see my previous post about it.  For here, it's open as long as you can get online.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmm...yeah, when I was in high school, hmmm...my sophomore year I think...I used to get some stoppers and block up the hole where change comes out.  Then I'd go back later and have me lots of change 

Unfortunately, I told some of my friends about this, who decided to try it out on one of the machines at school (I did it elsewhere).  Heh, and the idiots couldn't find any stoppers, so they used paper...and even funnier was they all decided to do it to the same machine at different times.  I was there when the teacher opened up the machine (the teacher actually owned it)...man it was hilarious.  There was probably two feet of paper balls all stuck up in it.  Heh, they all got busted too.


----------



## Androo (Apr 8, 2003)

just bringin herve's bar and grill back to the top of the list....


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool avatar, Androo


----------



## Androo (Apr 9, 2003)

hehehe thanks, i actually made it! i found a tutorial here:
http://www.macmerc.com/sections.php?op=listarticles&secid=7


----------



## Androo (Apr 9, 2003)

hahaha look what i made!
Can i have a refill on my drink?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2003)

Sure, here .. Apple juice? Oh gosh, I guess I have to serve as I'm wearing right now an Apple Staff t-shirt... 

Looks very Apple, Androo! You learn very fast ...


----------



## chevy (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Sure, here .. Apple juice? Oh gosh, I guess I have to serve as I'm wearing right now an Apple Staff t-shirt...
> 
> Looks very Apple, Androo! You learn very fast ... *



Can we have a picture ? I'm sure this Apple is nice too


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2003)

chevy the last comment was about Androo's art.

sure, i'll make photos.. got a packet today from the mecca (cupertino) and it was filled with X t-shirts. kewl ...


----------



## chevy (Apr 9, 2003)

I was thinking 'bout your Tshirt...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2003)

Well sure...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 10, 2003)

I am aaaaaallliiiivvveeeee 

T-Minus 3 weeks (minus exams) --- and I am done.  Done with penultimate exam today, only finals, and projects remain... I am busy as heck.... BTW --- love the new site design



AdmiralO


----------



## edX (Apr 10, 2003)

good to see you tolya!! hang in there. and good luck with those exams!!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2003)

Admiral! Kalimera. .. want an Apple cider after the exams?  Nice to see you around.


----------



## chevy (Apr 10, 2003)

Good luck Admiral !


----------



## Arden (Apr 10, 2003)

We have STAR tests coming up at my school, which as a senior I don't have to take, and then we start in on the AP exams in May.  English will be either a breeze or a bitch, but there's no studying for that; all I have to study for is Calculus and Psychology.

Oh, and G, I'll have an O'Doull's.


----------



## Androo (Apr 10, 2003)

speaking about tests, test your eyes with this! hahahaha that was good, wasn't it?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 11, 2003)

Alright, who's been getting Androo drunk? Speak up now! That was obviously a drunken post.


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

ummm.... i think it was dlloyd.... or maybe giaguara sneaked alcohol in that apple juice! i will not put up with this tomfoolery!
Anyway, do you like the image? I makes it!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2003)

Me? *hic* ... nope 

Androo, make some Panther things now! They'd look kewwwwl


----------



## chevy (Apr 11, 2003)

bbbllleeeeeuuuuuuuaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkkk


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

i dont know what a panther looks like! AHHHHHHHH... o wait, is a panther just a giant black cat? ok good, thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2003)

No argh not...

<<< See? I am a black jaguar, don't insult me saying I'm a panther or Pantera...


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

here ya go giaguara! It's not really like panther fur, but i tried my best.....
anyone wanna see anything else?
ps. isn't this a panther:


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2003)

The term Black Panther is quite often used in connection with large black cats - however there is no one distinct species of wild cat called a Black Panther. Over the years it has become used as a common name which can be applied to any large black coated cat. When you see a picture of a Black Panther it is most likely that you are looking at either a Leopard  or possibly a Jaguar with Melanistic coloration. 
(here) 

Black PanthersBefore 1880, black panthers roamed in relatively large numbers everywhere between the piney forests of East Texas to Georgia's Okefenokee Swamp and Florida's Everglades. Apparently, Texas had at intervals three species of the big cats, the panther in the east, the tawny cougar in the Pecos region, and on extremely rare occasions, there were reports of a spotted "Mexican lion" (el tigre), presumably a smaller species of spotted jaguar, that sometimes roamed across the Rio Grande River into Texa 
(here)

SEE THE DIFFERENCES 

 

Yea Androo, that's a Panther (my cousin..). Then look on me and you can see the difference... *khm*


----------



## Androo (Apr 11, 2003)

ooooo
so there isnt such thing as a black panther...... meh
anyway, like the image?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2003)

The image's cool. Most "black" panthers and even jaguars are simply dark pigmented, so with good light you can see the pattern still on them .. 
Anyone for a coffee?


----------



## Androo (Apr 15, 2003)

hmmm..... a cup of java? sure! double cream, no sugar.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2003)

I think I will have a cup of Cocoa-Java, thanks.

I am moving again! Err, back to where I was six months ago. I will probably be tutoring for the university's Unix course. Boffo, eh? Since I can't afford to study at the Uni any more, at least I can make some small change teaching. 

I will be moving in with an old friend into a brand-new four bedroom house near the university. We will have cable internet and I've finally got my 68cm TV back from Dad, who has held it hostage for the last year or two. We also have a REAL kitchen, and space for a barbeque, and I can see it becoming a new hip place for all the students to come and hang out. Right now, I'm trying to work out who has what furniture and appliances to bring.

My friend wants to get a couple of girls in as housemates. I'm okay with that idea, except that in my experience in sharing houses with girls, they always take complete control of the telly. Still, they are much nicer to live with than most guys I know, including some of my closest friends ...

Anyway, Ed, I thought you'd like to know I have big things planned for our little garden. It is on a main street in a tiny little goldrush town that just screams "quaint" ... so I'll be doing the front yard in a victorian style with roses and those little bushes with lots of tiny flowers on them (wish I knew what they were called. I just pick up the plants that look appropriate to the style and stick them in the ground. Ed? Are you okay, Ed? Breathe slowly, Ed. Somebody get Ed a drink!).

There is a hardware store and plant nursery right next door, which is handy. I'll have to set out a few pots for the smokers, to keep them from ruining my vision of a sweet little cottage garden.

Anyway, I should be moving within the week, I hope. Ohhhh, this will be exciting!

Ahh, thanks for that Cocoa-Java, Giaguara.


----------



## edX (Apr 18, 2003)

wow symphonix, that does all sound exciting. i hope you get some pics to share with us. be sure to do before and after if you can. i've been getting back into the yard again lately myself. i'm really impressed by what has survived and prospered into year two. i keep meaning to get pics but run out of daylight before i get around to thinking about it. maybe this weekend if i don't work.

we have visiters from Ohio tomorrow, my lady's sister and her hubby - 1st time they've seen our place so this week has been cleaning and arranging, both inside and out.

here, have another cocoa-java while you're here.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 18, 2003)

Ahh, thanks. Nothing like an object oriented beverage to pick me up.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 18, 2003)

Mmh some more object-oriented drinks for me too ... *hic* .. after the espressos. 

symphonix, i prefer mixed houses. a house with 6 girls living in it is a Dell ... the girls are always nasty. so when i had to live with 5 girls it was a nightmare, instead me and 5 guys was better. the only queue we ever had was to the modem ... well, 6 geeks and 1 modem, predictable ...


----------



## Arden (Apr 18, 2003)

If Cocoa and Java are both programming languages, what's the Next Big Think in beverage-related programming going to be called?  Cola?

I'll have one, thanks.  Gibborsnorj jerardi!


----------



## Browni (Apr 18, 2003)

Androo,

Can u make that into a action or layer style 4 me i realy like it and i can use it.

was it a tutoral?

Adam ::angel::


----------



## chevy (Apr 18, 2003)

When I was a student, I shared a floor with a few Sweedish girls... stupid things that spent their time watching Dallas... I married an Italian one a few years later.


----------



## Androo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Browni _
> *Androo,
> 
> Can u make that into a action or layer style 4 me i realy like it and i can use it.
> ...



ummm.... how do you make the current layer effects into a style in photoshop??


----------



## jbartlett (Apr 18, 2003)

So I'm back after about eight months. Did I miss anything?

J


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 19, 2003)

Welcome back jbartlett 

You missed some fun, but it's never too late to be back ...  Have a beer


----------



## Browni (Apr 19, 2003)

er, im not sure  , but i will find out **googles the web** 

Ad


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

Here it is.... my newest thingy!  Like?


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

hmmm the last post didn't work....
like my avatar? the original was much better, but too big for an avatar. Here's the original:
ps. giaguara i thought alcohol wasn't allowed here?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 20, 2003)

Androo, alcohol is ok here ... for those who have the legal drinking age. 
Wow, just back from a looong car drive. Cofeine pills aren't for me ...


----------



## Androo (Apr 20, 2003)

i see....a long car drive eh? to/from where???


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2003)

I remember I took some caffiene and guarana pills one night at work when I was pulling a 24 hour shift ... and ended up a mumbling, paranoid bundle of nerves. I will not be trying that again!


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 21, 2003)

I think I've gone beyond addicted to caffeine and now actually require it to live.  I can't even remember the last time I had too much caffeine - and I remember fully well that at one point 8 years ago or so that I was drinking 25 20 ounce Dr Peppers a day.

I never have any problems falling asleep, either.  Caffeine doesn't seem to keep me awake at all, no matter how much I have


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, I don't sleep much anymore. My sleep patterns are so mucked up after a year and a half of rotating shifts that I might be awake until sunrise one night, and then fall asleep at seven the next.

The lesson is: don't do rotating shifts. Some psychologist evaluated our workplace and decided we would all do better working two 12hour days followed by two 12 hour nights. I sincerely hope the said psychologist is in hell very soon. (Ed: This isn't an attack on psychology in general. Just the ones who think people will work more effectively if they don't see sunlight)

The advantage is you can have a fresh breakfast from the bakery on the way home. The disadvantage is that your social, romantic, family and recreational life will be over the moment you sign the contract.

Anyhow, I'll have a herbal tea, thanks guys.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2003)

I did like the night shifts. But I never knew when I was supposed to be hungry. Many ate their "lunch" 2 or 4 am, but my stomach was too screwed for anything solid that hour. So coffee breaks from 10 pm to 8 or 10 am (2 shift lengths..) and a breakfast BEFORE going to work (like 8 pm) and AFTER going to home (10 am) .. and normally i had no problems going to sleep, just if I needed anything like shopping, banks etc I had to do that early (to have less queues) and then wake up anytime i happened to wake up (or with alarm at 7pm) .. as the guy I was dating that time did night shifts too, socially it wasn't a big deal. Besides it would have been possible  to have one beer before going to work (only one, i tolerate badly alcohol and aren't so heavy). .. But now, I think a large Americano (umh, coffee I mean...) will be enough to wake me up.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2003)

Night shifts...  Ugh.  I couldn't stand being nocturnal.  My dad had day and night shifts at the same time at one point...  On top of school.  I would never do that, even if I _did_ need the money.


----------



## edX (Apr 21, 2003)

symphonix - sounds like some pretty shakey credentials on your 'psychologist'. because that runs contrary to everything we know about sleep patterns. people are healthiest, happiest and most productive when they have a regular & conisistent sleep schedule. alternating shifts couldn't possibly be a positive outcome in terms of the workers. no doubt an industrial/organizational psychologist - the types who spend more time studying why chairs feel comfortable than they do the people who sit in them. i think you got wanked.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 21, 2003)

I work night shift, but I'm a night person anyway.  I've always had a natural tendency to fall asleep somewhere around 6 am and wake up around 4 pm.

Sometimes I think I should move to the other side of the world


----------



## Androo (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't work at all
I will work for my dad during the summer though 
Giaguara, where did u drive to i asked.... did i ask that? or am i just going CRAZY!?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2003)

Androo I'll tell that to you in IM (you know, i don't like to people to know where i am...). Uh the cafeine pills aren't for me, I had one yesterday and still feel crappy and dehydrated.


----------



## Androo (Apr 21, 2003)

caffiene makes me tired... my body has the opposite effect for everything.... i dunno why.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 21, 2003)

That's how a black jaguar looks close, androo. = pigmented. A curiosity,... the Mayan word for jaguar is *Ix*.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2003)

That is one cool looking cat. :-D

And Ix is also a beetleguesian word for "boy who can't adaquaetly explain what a Hrung is, or why one should choose to collapse on Beetleguese 7" (or something like that)

Anyway, Ed, you reminded me of my friend's experience with an I.T. Consultant. He came into the workplace, asked the workers for their opinions on how things could be improved, they told him all the things they'd been telling management for years. The consultant then wrote it up in a report, stating it as his own suggestion, and it was implemented immediately. There is a lesson in there somewhere for anyone who needs to deal with managers.


----------



## habilis (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *caffiene makes me tired... my body has the opposite effect for everything.... i dunno why. *



Crack would put you right to sleep like a baby.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 21, 2003)

I used to have the same problem when I was younger.  Caffiene used to help me fall asleep.  So much so that my mom used to let me drink a pop before going to bed.  However after a few years that disappeared, and now I have a mild case of insomia   Insomia and school don't mix very well.  Man, 21 more days of high school!!! I can't wait for college


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2003)

Caffiene has no noticable effect on me...  probably because of how much I've consumed (mostly in soda).  I actually can't remember what effect it had on me before.
I've actually read news stories that caffiene is more addictive than nicotine.    And I have a soda every day now...  That is so bad for my teeth.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 22, 2003)

Talking about cafeine .... I can't find Jolt anywhere. Where do they sell that? Not on supermarkets, not on small supermarkets, not even on truck stops...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Talking about cafeine .... I can't find Jolt anywhere. Where do they sell that? Not on supermarkets, not on small supermarkets, not even on truck stops...  *



Right.  You have to go inside. ;-)

"Drinks on the house!!!"


----------



## ksv (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Right.  You have to go inside. ;-)
> 
> "Drinks on the house!!!" *





Jolt Cola contains so much caffeine it's actually illegal to sell here. So all the hardcore computer geeks get their parents to drive them to Sweden now and then to hoard jolt, red bull and coke 
Almost everything is cheaper in Sweden too, so the Swedes are making good money on ignorant Norwegians not considering the gas costs when shopping 100 miles away


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 22, 2003)

Wait, they sell Jolt in Sweden? hm...
I knew they did in UK but I never found it when I was looking for ... and in US I've seen it only in thinkgeek.com ...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 22, 2003)

They don't sell Jolt in some parts of the states, I haven't had a jolt in over 7 years!  Doesn't really matter, I hardly drink any pop nowadays, maybe one a week max


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2003)

That's a good point in a way.  Jolt basically tastes like Pepsi, which I hate.  Too sweet and uncarbonated compared to Coke.  And the only way I have found that Jolt tastes good is from glass bottles.  In a can it's not bad, and in plastic bottles it's gross.  Plus if you want the effect of Jolt, there's crap like Red Bull and the like that have become quite popular.

This is who now distributes Jolt, if it helps: http://www.wetplanet.com/ .  Somewhere I have a whole packet of Jolt crap that Jolt sent me many years ago.  Bumper sticker, CD, and more.  Must look for that....


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

Great, site with flashing everything ... flash, pop-ups etc. 

Looks like I have to stay on espressos now ...


----------



## Androo (Apr 23, 2003)

lol they dont sell the caffienated jolt here in canada... well at least in toronto. They got fruity flavours though...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 23, 2003)

Coke is the greats pop ever invented, when I do drink soda, its all I drink!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2003)

Chinotto is better. It's less sweet ... at least i prefer that to coke if i eat something on the same time. 







That is a really old image of chinotto bottles.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 23, 2003)

Nuh-uh.  Y'all are wrong.  Dr Pepper is the best thing - it's the Elixer of Life.


----------



## mr. k (Apr 23, 2003)

Dr. Pepper is great, but how can people stand pop?  I can't believe people buy 20 ounces of it for luch everyday and don't puke every time they drink it.  I cant stand more then a 12 ounce a week, and even at that it gets to me more then it used too.  Down with Pop!


----------



## symphonix (Apr 23, 2003)

There is a reason why some areas do not sell some of the caffiene/guarana energy drinks. They are deadly when combined with some specific liqours! The combination of a couple of cans of "Jolt" or "Red Bull" with certain types of liqours is enough to stop your heart very quickly.

Just a friendly warning.


----------



## Androo (Apr 23, 2003)

dont say elixer, it makes it sound too delicious to exist... i love that word, when i think of an elixer, i thnk of it as refreshing, and it makes everything happy and good.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 24, 2003)

That's exactly what I was meaning about Dr Pepper, Androo


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 24, 2003)

Uh... I think I need a drink before I open any of those!!!


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

Here - Mike's Hard Lemonade.... i bought it from the LCBO nextdoor.


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

hehehehe look at this:


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 24, 2003)

Geez, Gia, how many mail lists do you belong to?  If I got that much mail, I'd shoot myself 

Um Androo...how did you get a Mike's Hard Lemonade?  I don't think anyone would believe a fake ID from ya.


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

What if i told u i had magical powers to make me look 10 years older? Then i used the fake ID that i made on my mac, and used it... they gave it to me, and then i put it in my freezer for an hour. Then when it was really cold and stuffles, i placed the bottle right in from of giaguara. And that is my story.
PS. How is this Herve's bar and grill if edX made it? It should be Ed's Bar & Grill, and maybe you should renevate it.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 24, 2003)

Well so far over 52 000 emails ... all from apple  .. I think i should call them about it.

Androo, you can do a fake id to make you look 10 y older ... photoshop it. If it looks good, you can have a ... jolt. I think no beer to beer stuff in here right now ...


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

yea... i agree.
Everyone, the official Herve's Bar & Grill logo, i made it, i animated it, it took me quite a little while, but i figured it all out.
Tell me if you like it!
Here it is:


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 24, 2003)

Hmm...Ed needs to fix those lights. 

It's Herve's Bar & Grill 'cause Ed said so.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 24, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## Androo (Apr 24, 2003)

very cool..........................
everyone likes it? And what happened to the Herve? he was crazy..


----------



## edX (Apr 24, 2003)

very cool sign Androo!!   we'll hang it over the bar. 

there is no more herve, just this thread as a lasting monument to him despite his own wishes otherwise these days. i still think he's an internet legend somewhere.


----------



## Androo (Apr 25, 2003)

touching story ed.
hmmm... it would be neat if the forum was altered with so that sign WOULD hang over the bar.....meh o well.

I was just reading some of the posts that herve posted, for old time sake, and he sounds like a book i made a year ago, that was absolutely INSANE! I'll sell it to all of you for 2 dollars... lol jks, i'd send it to you for free via email. look at some of this:

_Chapter 2
More Stuff That Happened

This book is going to be all over the place. It will go back through time, yet forward through the book. This book will not give you strength nor knowledge, but it is a key to another world. It is the gateway between two worlds, yet shown as a book.

When Pooson was 15, he went to preschool. They kicked him out because he was too dumb. He decided he wanted to go to college. He got a college for christmas, matza for passover, candles for boobons, and jimmy mcsquishle for halloween._


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey Ed, how many signs are hanging over the bar now?  I'll bet you could see this place for miles around nowadays.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2003)

Yea, so there should be more ppl hanging out here


----------



## Androo (Apr 27, 2003)

So... who here  likes ... stuff?
I sure do! wooooh!
Hey Giaguara, what kind of mac do you have?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2003)

right now i have an ibook 700 ... with 20 G hd and 640 MB ram, airport card and a 20 G ipod ... i hope to have a 970 sooner or later. (i had a pc laptop too but needed $ so i sold it).


----------



## Androo (Apr 28, 2003)

Niiice....i like ibooks, im getting a new one soon... i'm starting work (as i have said various times in this forum) so i'll need a laptop to bring into my dad's office in the basement, and into my room for leisure.
I like pickles! do you have them here? Give me some pickles!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

Pickles? Aaargh... I refuse to kiss Panther when he has had some pickles ...  but yea I guess there are, just have a look on the fridge ...


----------



## Androo (Apr 28, 2003)

oooo.... i see.... what about pickles? Got any of those?
hahaha anyway, notice how apple is different... more green suddenly? All the new things are greenish.. the ipod 1.3 update has a green arrow, you can paint an ipod green, the itunes logo is green, the music section is green, green, green, AHHHH!
Apple seems so much better with their recent updates... everything... works.
Apple - It just... works. Apple - Think about a computer that works. Hmmm the second one was too long a slogan.....
But really Apple seems so much better, they will probably get more money because of the whole net music and itunes is really good.


----------



## Arden (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *hehehehe look at this: *


Wow, you're quite prolific.

I prefer cherry- and vanilla-flavored cola drinks, like Wild Cherry Pepsi, Cherry Coke and Vanilla Coke.  I also like Dr. Pepper, but not plain Pepsi or Coke.  (It's weird: there's a game where you say "I like this but not that" where you can only like things with double letters... looks like my soda preferences fall right into that! )

Anyhoo, Androo, I think you're hallucinating off some wild juniper or something with all the green you're seeing.  Can we get him some medication, G?  And I'll have a pickle and V-Coke.  Actually, do you have any pickled tomatoes?  *Drool*  (I'm so hungry, I'm making myself salivate here! ::ha:: )


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 29, 2003)

Pickled tomatoes?? Hmmm....sound interesting to say the least


----------



## Androo (Apr 29, 2003)

wooow see what i caused? i brought up pickles -
PICKLES!
and then  suddenly we will start a convo about pickled stuff........
PICKLES!
Arden, i do play bass guitar (in your signature!), but sadly i live in canada.... 
PICKLES!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2003)

How is everyone forgetting the accent mark over the e in Hervé in these logos?  That's an insult!


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2003)

Pickled tomatoes are awesome.  They serve them at the Roll'N'Rye Deli in Culver City, or you can buy a jar of them from somewhere.

Androo: I pity you.

Ricky: It's easy, we're lazy.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey guys. Just letting you know that I have not died, fallen off the edge of the earth, or gone over to the dark side. I have been, as I said earlier, moving. This has also been the busiest week I've had in a long time.

I am busy acting as a guide for some singaporean visitors who are interested in exporting Australian wine. So, we are touring wineries in my region. I've been to about two dozen, and have driven about 1200 kms in a brand new car, which is a nice change. I have also hit a kangaroo, but it was okay.This has been incredibly fun, and I get to try some of the best wine you will find anywhere. I am getting an education in the wine industry, and it has been immensely fun.

Also, I moved! I am now in my new house! Yay! I still have no heater, no TV antenna, no curtains, and no internet! But it is a sweet new house.

I've been to hospital for emergencies twice in as many days, I've eaten at nice restaurants every day, and I've also been busy wiring the house for a network and putting locks on the doors.

So that explains my absence. What can I get for you guys? I've got a Pinot Noir here that's grown on volcanic soil, and is as black as midnight. Or a 30 year old port, perhaps? Or there's this nice Ros'e here, too ...


----------



## symphonix (Apr 30, 2003)

Strangely, it seems that whenever I go offline for more than a week, Apple goes and announces something really BIG.

Perhaps I should go offline again, eh?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmm, doesn't sound like that car will be very new when you're done with it.  Already driven a lot of km, hit a kangaroo....what's next? 

No thanks on the wine.  I don't happen to like wine.   I'm sure someone else will take you up on it though.

What the heck sent you to the hospital?  Eating bad food?  Or maybe drinking bad wine? 

At least you're in a good mood!

*Arden* - Androo's right about some of the  green stuff...the icon for the iPod updater does have a green arrow, when you visit Apple's website and go to the music section, the navigation bar *is* done up in green, and the musical note on the iTunes 4 icon is also green.  Dunno about this changing the iPod color to green, though.  He may be hallucinating on that one.


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2003)

symph: I'll have a shot of each of your three finest wines.

DS: But does that necessitate bringing up the pickles?


----------



## Androo (Apr 30, 2003)

GAAAASP! you got a new sign... lol lets see how long the lights last on THIS one.....
hehehehe nice Ricky...
I like wine, it's deliciously good....


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, no, it doesn't necessitate bringing up pickles...that was just the (very weird) effect it had on Androo.

Um...what do pickled tomatoes taste like, anyway?  I've never even heard of 'em before this.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 30, 2003)

Never thought about hitting kangaroos with a car, seems quite odd to me.  Guess it would make sense though


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 30, 2003)

Wohoo ... a new battery!! 

Uh uh ... the genius bar will be closed on friday at the music happening ... a round for everyone. Apple cider ...   *hic*


----------



## mr. k (Apr 30, 2003)

any of you guys work at an apple store?  want a job there but im just dreamin - im not qualified at all.  but with two stores in my proximity there is a chance... any tips on gettin my resume noticed @ jobs.apple.com?  it woudl almost be my dream job.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 30, 2003)

The best way to get seen is an internal reference. If you knew someone working @ apple, hint them to reference you.


----------



## symphonix (May 1, 2003)

Hitting a kangaroo is not something you want to do. They weigh about the same as a cow, but they can jump along at quite high speed and appear out of the bush quite suddenly. If you do hit a full-grown roo at high speed, it'll be the car that gets wrecked and the roo that gets away. When I hit this one, I was already hard on the brakes, so it was okay and was able to keep hopping.

I know that a couple of the Australian car manufacturers use kangaroo dummies in crash testing.


----------



## Androo (May 1, 2003)

woooh i have a new avatar! i forgot, i was ready to see the old evil head dude.....now its a cat i made in photoshop, i had to draw it pixel by pixel, called pixelart... that's how people made OS 9 icons.... but that trend was ruined once os x came out, and had amazing new giant icons....i consider them beautiful pieces of art, not little icons for some operating system.....
Hitting a kangaroo!? ANIMAL ABUSE!
i have a microwave too.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Hitting a kangaroo is not something you want to do. They weigh about the same as a cow, but they can jump along at quite high speed and appear out of the bush quite suddenly. If you do hit a full-grown roo at high speed, it'll be the car that gets wrecked and the roo that gets away. When I hit this one, I was already hard on the brakes, so it was okay and was able to keep hopping.*


I want to live in Australia for a while.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 1, 2003)

Why Ricky?  Live somewhere where there's a bunch of deer roaming around - it's about the same thing.  They'll jump out in the road with no warning, and totally mess your car up if you hit one.


----------



## Ugg (May 1, 2003)

You should live in Alaska for awhile.  Moose make a big mess if they connect with autos.  Unfortunately, the cars always lose.


----------



## hazmat (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *I want to live in Australia for a while.   *



Try NYC.  Here we have sewer rats.  Probably about as big as kangaroos!


----------



## ebolag4 (May 1, 2003)

I lived in Alaska for three years, and Ugg is absolutely right!!! There was a video floating around while I was there of a college student getting stomped to death by a moose. You don't mess with those mammas!


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Why Ricky?  Live somewhere where there's a bunch of deer roaming around - it's about the same thing.  They'll jump out in the road with no warning, and totally mess your car up if you hit one. *


I live near some areas with deer in them.  I work somewhere where you can see them out the window.    Very nice.


> _Originally posted by Ugg_
> *You should live in Alaska for awhile.  Moose make a big mess if they connect with autos.  Unfortunately, the cars always lose.*


I wouldn't mind Alaska, I guess.  For a while anyway.    I've heard there's some spectacular scenery up there.


> _Originally posted by ebolag4_
> *I lived in Alaska for three years, and Ugg is absolutely right!!! There was a video floating around while I was there of a college student getting stomped to death by a moose. You don't mess with those mammas!*


Never mind...    


> _Originally posted by hazmat_
> *Try NYC.  Here we have sewer rats.  Probably about as big as kangaroos!*


I believe you.  ::alien::  Unfortunately, big cities are not my bag.


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2003)

Umh.. can't help suggesting anything Ricky. I don't like small cities.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2003)

What I'd really like to do is visit another country.    That would be great.  I want to experience other cultures.  I did actually visit British Columbia briefly, once (Went to a zoo and that's it), but I didn't find it much more different than the U.S...


----------



## hazmat (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *What I'd really like to do is visit another country.    That would be great.  I want to experience other cultures.  I did actually visit British Columbia briefly, once (Went to a zoo and that's it), but I didn't find it much more different than the U.S... *



Do it, Ricky.  ASAFP.  It's an amazing experience and will change you view of the world forever.  In the best way possible.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 1, 2003)

Alaska was absolutely beautiful. The summers are perfect: 80 degrees is a heat wave, low humidity, 21 hours of sunlight, mosquitoes the size of carrier pigeons. Winters, however, if you're not into cold, snow measured in feet, not inches, and 21 hours of darkness, don't bother.

It was too much for this Texan to take.

Anchorage is not very large. Only 250,000 or so. Half the population of the state. And no huge rats. Only the moose downtown during the winter, and a bear wandering through the neighborhood once in a while.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Do it, Ricky.  ASAFP.  It's an amazing experience and will change you view of the world forever.  In the best way possible.  *


I'm sure it would be great.    I wouldn't pass up an opportunity to get out of the ordinary for a while.


> _Originally posted by ebolag4_
> *Alaska was absolutely beautiful. The summers are perfect: 80 degrees is a heat wave, low humidity, 21 hours of sunlight, mosquitoes the size of carrier pigeons. Winters, however, if you're not into cold, snow measured in feet, not inches, and 21 hours of darkness, don't bother.*


Wow, sounds like it would mess with your internal clock pretty badly.   

Where have the rest of you all gone?    Photos would be pretty cool...  What's it like to travel to a foreign place?


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *  What's it like to travel to a foreign place? *



And how should _I_ know it? ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (May 2, 2003)

Hey Gia, I finally checked out that geek code thing...pretty cool.  Decided to add my own


----------



## Arden (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hazmat_
> *ASAFP.*


What's the F stand for?

I agree with whoever, I would never want to live in a big city.  Modesto is showing signs of turning into one; soon, we will be the size of Anchorage, like in maybe a year.


> _Originally posted by Ricky_
> *What's it like to travel to a foreign place?*


Oh, man, Ricky, it's wonderful!  You get to experience new sites and new cities, new ways of life, without actually having to live there for more than a couple weeks.  Plus, I find it mildly thrilling just to be going somewhere; I actually like flying and taking the train.

G, in looking over your signature, I noticed the "No war & no warez" part and I thought maybe you should change it to "wars."


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2003)

Cya guys! I'm heading to the Apple Store to see the event!!!


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2003)

Cheers! I *am* in the Apple store...


----------



## Ugg (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *What I'd really like to do is visit another country.    That would be great.  I want to experience other cultures.  I did actually visit British Columbia briefly, once (Went to a zoo and that's it), but I didn't find it much more different than the U.S... *



You didn't spend enough time there.  Vancouver is one of my favorite cities in the world.  The differences are more subtle than if you went to Mexico but there's no doubt that Canada is uniquely Canada not just a bootlegged copy of the US.


----------



## Ugg (May 2, 2003)

Cool, so what are they doing there Gia?  I can't get to one until Sunday.....


----------



## Androo (May 2, 2003)

Arent pretzels made from ham?


----------



## Ugg (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Arent pretzels made from ham? *



Hmmm, I bought one at Costco today and it was pork free, at least as far as I could tell. 

Here is a link to an article with the following:

Somewhere straddling the border of northern Italy or southern France, pretzels were invented by an ambitious monk baking unleavened bread for the Christian Lent.  Possibly out of boredom, he made some little shapes with leftover bread dough.  Because Christians in those days prayed with their hands crossed over their chests, he tried shaping the dough to mimic that action.  They were baked to a soft bread consistency and given as a treat to children that memorized their prayers.  The monk named his new treat 'pretiola'  - a Latin word meaning 'little reward'.


----------



## Sogni (May 2, 2003)

DAMN!!!
I totally forgot about BOTH the Apple Store Event _AND_ X2! 
What can I say - I've been in bed sick today. 



> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Cya guys! I'm heading to the Apple Store to see the event!!!    *


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2003)

Hi Sogni!!! Nice to see you here!! 

I wish I had bought more than one shirt from there.. Wohoo! It was kool... so I actually passed in _two_ apple stores...


----------



## Arden (May 3, 2003)

Did someone lace Androo's pretzel again?


----------



## Androo (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Did someone lace Androo's pretzel again? *


I think someone just said that... that someone being YOU!


----------



## Androo (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *I think someone just said that... that someone being YOU! *


I said that just a sec ago too!
Like my avatar? I made it... i sneaked it in here, as silent as a cat. As cat as a silent. Recent studies show that i made it in photoshop 7, using a technique called pixelart....
THATS AN AWESOME STORY ABOUT THE PRETZEL! i'll never look at them the same way again.... now i shall look at them with my left eye!  MWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH!
Are you sure this beer is nonalcoholic?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 5, 2003)

Seek Help Please.


----------



## Sogni (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Hi Sogni!!! Nice to see you here!!
> 
> I wish I had bought more than one shirt from there.. Wohoo! It was kool... so I actually passed in two apple stores... *



Tnx...
Altho I'm not really here anymore... 

I want a shirt! 

I can't find my apple stickers!!! 
I have one on my Apple Monitor, another got seriously trashed, and I got two more from someone else - and I can't find them! ACK!  

Hmmm... gotta get myself to the Mall and have 'em cut a few stikers for me.


----------



## Androo (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Seek Help Please. *


i need no help!
ahhh a shark help!!!! AHHH!!!!!
Giaguara, what EVENT was this? Me in my little town (meaning HUGE CITY!), we kno nothing about apple stores. We only kno about little Apple Dealers. The rest of the apple world is unknown to us. This repeats. Over and Over again.


----------



## Arden (May 6, 2003)

Androo... those needles are full of heroin... stop jabbing them into your arm!

Sogni:  I'm sorry about your stickers.  However, I thought it'd be interesting to share... I have an Apple sticker on one of my drums, and a Vic Firth (they make sticks) sticker on my iMac (one on a drum too, but that's not the point).


----------



## Darkshadow (May 6, 2003)

I'm beginning to think that Androo is being possessed by Hervé....

Hey, and anyone know where Ed's been?


----------



## Giaguara (May 6, 2003)

the Store Event was to release the new iPods and the music services. they had djs etc, and a lot of people, mac users from 4 to 70 years... i was expecting for people from 15 to 35 but was lucky to see them of all the age range in those 2 Stores i went to.

i know where Ed's been..


----------



## edX (May 7, 2003)

> i know where Ed's been



please tell me so i'll know too. 

(mostly working - been getting shifts at the hospital and the yard keeps looking better and better. my english neighbor says it's looking like it deserves the title of garden)


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2003)

Well, i was frankly a bit worried for not having seen you online for a looong time (here). WB, Ed, i'm just heading to bed, my eyes are hurting too much (damn spring and all the pollen and dust and flowers etc) so i'm typing with my eyes closed..


----------



## Darkshadow (May 7, 2003)

Glad the work is going good for you Ed. 

If I ever felt like becoming reputable, that's the sort of work I'd do too.  Err, though I might not be able to.  I'm shizophrenic myself (catatonic type) - would that be a bar of any kind?  Just wondering, really.  I don't see myself becoming reputable any time soon. 

And tell that pesky English neighbor that he'll be growing next to the flowers if he keeps putting down your garden.


----------



## hazmat (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *
> And tell that pesky English neighbor that he'll be growing next to the flowers if he keeps putting down your garden.  *



Sounds like the neighbor was complimenting him.  In that English sort of way....


----------



## Darkshadow (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, but also saying that it wasn't _quite_ up to standard at the same time.


----------



## Arden (May 7, 2003)

Ed, do you live next to Simon Cowell?


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2003)

Anyone knows where to find a dream symbol dictionary online? I'm just getting tired of seeing dead mice and kittens in my dreams.


----------



## Androo (May 7, 2003)

Hmmm... dead mice and kittens... maybe you want to be a cat, OR YOU ARE! Ummm sorry, cant help you...
look at my newest site:
http://penguinn.com/garage
It's like a personnal site... i'm getting a forum soon, gonna be a place to chat about anything, and of course APPLE!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 8, 2003)

Hmm, that kind of thing is highly subjective, Gia.  Dream symbols can really mean anything, any dictionary that you find might come close, but the stuff they would have written there is what a majority of people have concluded the symbol means.  That doesn't necessarily mean any such definitions would be the same for you.

Also, just having the definition doesn't help a whole lot, even if it is a good definition with you - it's also pretty situational.  Where the dream was, what was happening in it, who might have been there or not there, how you were feeling in the dream...they all contribute to what the dream means.

I did a Google search for "dream symbol dictionary" and got quite a few hits.  I looked at a few of them - they all had different meanings for "cat" (no kitten listed) and "mouse" (two of them had mice listed, but it was just a stronger version of what mouse was) - no real concurrence between them.  You can check them out, though, if you want to.

If you don't mind sharing the dream, I'm not all that bad at figuring out what some dreams mean, but I'd ask a lot of the questions I said above (where the dream was, all that).


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

umh ... my dreams are very long normally. at least when i'm not disturbed by the telly (i haven't seen anything in telly probably since february, so..) .. i just remember i saw mice and cats and kittens somewhere and it somehow either disturbed, or i simply was thinking it was weird - as i have seen them more than once (i really dont know how many times) recently.  

when i was smaller i used to have some of those dream dictionary things, and true ... all are different. in the end of the dream i used to remember the dream, i tried to remeber the detatils of it, and then quickly analyzed what it was to ME. 

most i could decipher, but many had weird elements on them. like india. indian landscapes, some arabic bazars, something which look like somewhere in france (like 300-400 y ago), some are on west coast .. all those sceneries of places where i haven't been, not at least in this life. and i haven't seen them in tv or movies either. if i'll ever see any of those places in the normal life, i'll recognize them, as i've passed there already so many times. 

maybe the cats and mice ... uh, just because i'm a ... giaguara? at least i could hunt something bigger, maybe i'll try to dream some fish tonite


----------



## Androo (May 8, 2003)

I think the meaning to dreams are what YOU think they are, since they were made in your mind like an idea....


----------



## Arden (May 8, 2003)

You should get Ed's opinion, as he's studying psychology right now (a lot more heavily than I am, that's for sure ).

You have to ask yourself what these dreams mean.  What, for example, do you think of when someone says "mice"?  "kittens"?  Why could they be dead?  Do you have any problems with pets at home, or children?  Or pests?

Google has 5 sites in their directory listing for dream dictionaries.  You may want to check them out and see if they help you determine possible represenations for your dreams' symbols.

Remember, G, ultimately your dreams only have meaning for you, and you have to determine that meaning on your own.  A psychologist can help, but the only way he can help is to help you figure out what they mean.  He can't suggest anything because they are not his dreams.

Androo:  do you mind if I give some constructive criticism of your site?


----------



## symphonix (May 8, 2003)

Err ... Gia, I think I have an inkling of what your dream might be about, but you might want to sit down for this one.

Your avatar is a cat. In fact, you've built a chunk of your persona around the symbol of the jaguar.

So, in your dreams, a cat would most likely symbolise YOU.

And kittens, well, I don't suppose you've been thinking about having kids lately? Or perhaps you've been dealing with kids for some reason? Perhaps its just your ol' subconcious giving you a few promptings. I'm sure Ed is the one of us most qualified to comment on these sorts of things.


----------



## Ugg (May 8, 2003)

Gia, maybe although you define yourself by your cat images, you feel as though the mice are chasing you?  

By the way, are the kitties still in Italie?


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

_cat_ images? grr.. nope, my avatar is a black _jaguar_ (panthera onca), not kittycat (felis domesticus). yes my mac user kitties are at my parents.. here i have only a panther.


----------



## hazmat (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *cat images? grr.. nope, my avatar is a black jaguar (panthera onca), not kittycat (felis domesticus). yes my mac user kitties are at my parents.. here i have only a panther.  *



Jaguars are a type of cat.  The cats 
you are thinking of are domestic house cats.


----------



## Ugg (May 8, 2003)

Yeah, that is what I was inferring, cat as in all felines.  So, I guess it didn't help Giaguar any because she definitely had kitties in mind not the big jungle roamers.  

Good luck with your interpretations.  My dreams have been so truly bizarre the last few months that they defy explanation, either that or I am truly becoming a certifiable basket case!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 9, 2003)

Heh, without more info on the dream, it would be hard to say what it might mean.

And I would say Ed is probably more qualified than I am, but I _have_ helped people figure out their dreams many many times.  I have a good knack for it.  Plus I like doing it - one of my favorite things is to help people out, and I also love figuring things out in my head...putting this and that together to see something someone else didn't see or missed.  And those are both present when I help someone figure out what their dreams might mean.


----------



## Androo (May 9, 2003)

i had a dream where i tried to kill someone with a knife... and it was someone i like.... though i didnt actually murder, i tried to.... what does that mean!?


----------



## Arden (May 10, 2003)

It means you have a problem with anger and violence, and you need an outlet.

BTW cool new avy!


----------



## edX (May 10, 2003)

androo - i would guess that you have some unresoved anger towards this friend. perhaps something you don't really want to admit makes you feel that way.

would everybody please stop saying that i am better qualified than others in this area. dream interpretation is a long way from science. you're all qualified to guess which is all i can do.


----------



## Giaguara (May 10, 2003)

I was dreaming i was a squirrel tonite. :-/


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

Wow ed...that made a lot of sense.....i did feel  slightly angry at this person..... but then why would my mom be sewing a shirt with a few hundred people in my school gym....while i chase this person with a knife..... AHHHHH!
Thanks ed..... you really are better qualified than others in this area.
Giaguara, do you like animals? If that is the case, then that is why you are having dreams about them. Think about it....the only person you can clearly recognize in dreams is yourself. So, if you like animals, you'd see yourself as one, since you really wanted to see an animal. Dreams most likely dont tell the future.....i had a dream i asked this girl out, and she said yes..... the next day i did so, it was in the EXACT same place...... and she said no.


----------



## Giaguara (May 10, 2003)

Well do i like animals? hehe. 'giaguara' is (female) jaguar in italian .. my ex bf once asked me in a weird way what animal was i .. or what was my power animal. i thought about it and was for some time undecided with (black) panther and (black) jaguar. knowing the 2 species (and all other big felines) it was easy to find out then ... it happened before no one knew what was 10.2 going to be. so obviously the first thing i thought after hearing about 10.2 was that that is definitelly _my_ OS. But hunting mice in the dream and then being a squirrel? Those seem funny.

Oh, i saw some weeks ago in a zoo here leopards. they were really cool, nearly as cool as jaguars. and i seem to understand even them deeplier than i'd ever understand e.g. a dog (or even my cats).. i saw also one of those kids fake-teddybear-backpacks, there was a leopard that was cute.. obviously i had to ask if they had a jaguar one, even the difference would be really small... i googled for the company making those backpacks, and they don't do jaguars. so, the next time i'll go to that zoo i won't resist getting that leopard backpack! 

it's this guy:







hm. just saw they have a bit better price on the site actually... but the zoo will use better my $!!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 10, 2003)

Hmm...hey Gia, are you maybe avoiding a decision you need to make, or maybe just not doing something you feel you should be doing?

I see a trend of small things here...


----------



## Darkshadow (May 10, 2003)

Ed, take it as a compliment that people are saying you're better qualified.  Everyone is saying they value your judgment and think highly of your skills to evaluate things and think you're pretty insightful (that includes me, too).


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

aha! do you own any pets giaguara!?


----------



## chevy (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *aha! do you own any pets giaguara!? *



her iBook !


----------



## Androo (May 10, 2003)

lol.... her ibook
She probably didnt NAME her ibook...
at least i named  my Scruffy.... blue dalmation.... though that's a dog name, there's no such thing as a dalmation cat....


----------



## chevy (May 10, 2003)

i don't know... with nuclear experimentation is should be possible


----------



## Darkshadow (May 10, 2003)

Genetic experimentation would likely yield a result sooner.


----------



## symphonix (May 10, 2003)

Thats science fiction nonsense, DarkShadow. Everybody knows that the only way to create a life form is to use a castle with a lightning rod, a few spare parts, and an assistant with a limp.


----------



## edX (May 10, 2003)

close symphonix - but not quite. they may not teach this properly in Oz, but here in the US every 6th grader knows that the assistant must be a hunchback. the limp is just a pretty normal thing that goes along with hunching over. The reason so little of this work is carried out in the US is our serious lack of castles.


----------



## Giaguara (May 11, 2003)

wait, i saw one kitchy castle in schaumburg ...


----------



## symphonix (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Ed, you're right. And the assistant also needs a lisp. And he should rub his hands together eagerly as you shout "Life! Blue dalmation kittens! They said I was mad!"


----------



## Arden (May 11, 2003)

You are mad.

What's next in the cat line of OS's?  We've had Cheetah, Puma, Jaguar, and now Panther... what else is there, Lynx?  Leopard?  Cougar?  Lion?  What would be the best code name for 10.4 in your guys's opinions?

And why suddenly is everyone changing their avatara?  Am I going mad?


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

heheheh blue cats with cute dots..... they'd be the cutest little things ever.....It would be possible.... if you somehow got a dalmation dog, and a cat together... and painted the white part of the "Putten" blue, and the dots white. IT WULD BE AMAZING!


----------



## Giaguara (May 11, 2003)

Tiger, and then Gepard. (my phone is named Gepard already)...

Hey, I changed back to bigger animals in my dreams. Giraffes.


----------



## Ugg (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *
> 
> What's next in the cat line of OS's?  We've had Cheetah, Puma, Jaguar, and now Panther... what else is there, Lynx?  Leopard?  Cougar?  Lion?  What would be the best code name for 10.4 in your guys's opinions?
> ...



Well, I think Apple is having a split personality thing going on.  First off their's Jaguar and Safari.  Definitely an African theme.  Then there's all the iApps, sort of a hip, wired kind of thing.  Now there is the uninspired Appple Music Store name.  What does all the above have to do with those shiny red, green and yellow pommes?


----------



## Giaguara (May 11, 2003)

Oh yea... African theme. Maybe thaswhy i'm dreaming about giraffes and digicams..


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

what if there wont BE a 10.4....... OS 11? Didn't 9 only go up to 9.2? 8 went up to 8.6 though..... i forget about 7, i was pretty young....


----------



## chevy (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *what if there wont BE a 10.4....... OS 11? Didn't 9 only go up to 9.2? 8 went up to 8.6 though..... i forget about 7, i was pretty young.... *



MacOS-Y ::ha::


----------



## Androo (May 11, 2003)

[][][][][][][][][]-Mac OS XI-[][][][][][][][][][]


----------



## Darkshadow (May 11, 2003)

Hmm...it's hard to tell when they're gonna up the base number.  Here's a plotting of all the revisions to the Mac OS:

*1984* - 1.0, 1.1
*1985* - 2.0, 2.1
*1986* - 3.0, 3.1, 3.2
*1987* - 3.3, 4.0, 4.1, 4.2, 5.0, 4.3, 5.1
*1988* - 6.0, 6.0.1
*1989* - 6.0.2, 6.0.3, 6.0.4
*1990* - 6.0.5, 6.0.6, 6.0.7, 6.0.8, 6.0.8L
*1991* - 7.0, 7.0.1
*1992* - 7.0.1P, 7.1
*1993* - 7.1P, 7.1P2, 7.1P6
*1994* - 7.1.1, 7.1.1s, 7.1.2, 7.1.2P, 7.5
*1995* - 7.5.1, 7.5.2
*1996* - 7.5.3, 7.5.4, 7.5.5
*1997* - 7.6, 7.6.1, 8.0
*1998* - 8.1, 8.1j, 8.1i, 8.5, 8.5.1
*1999* - X Server 1.0, 8.6, X Server 1.1, 9.0
*2000* - X Server 1.2, 9.0.4, OS X Public Beta
*2001* - OS X 10.0, 10.0.1, 10.0.2, 10.0.3, 10.0.4, 9.2, 10.1, 9.2.1, 10.1.1, 10.1.2, 9.2.2
*2002* - OS X 10.1.3, 10.1.4, 10.1.5, 10.2, 10.2.1, 10.2.2
*2003* - 10.2.3, 10.2.4, 10.2.5, 10.2.6

Personal notes here - I started using Macs with OS 7.1 (probably one of those "P" ones, it was on a Performa) - been using 'em since.  I also didn't get OS X until after the public beta...and missed out on all the updates from end of 2001 and all of 2002 due to not having an internet connection.  I was stuck at 10.1.2 until I bought 10.2.1 (it was a little after 10.2 came out, so the stores were selling 10.2.1 at the time)...was stuck at that until I finally got back online in Feb this year and updated to 10.2.3...then almost immediately to 10.2.4. 

You guys should check out the site I got that from - it has tons of information on it, not just release dates.  Also has developer releases and info on what Macs the stuff installed on to.

Erm...don't wanna go against the board rules, so I won't post the link, but do a google search for Mac OS History.  It's the first result that shows up (for me at least).

'Case anyone's wondering, I posted all of that just to show there's no knowing when Apple is gonna bump it up to the next OS version. 

Plus, the nostalgia is nice.


----------



## ksv (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *
> You guys should check out the site I got that from - it has tons of information on it, not just release dates.  Also has developer releases and info on what Macs the stuff installed on to.
> 
> ...



How would that be against board rules? 
I guess you mean this site - http://perso.club-internet.fr/jctrotot/Perso/History.html


----------



## Androo (May 12, 2003)

SYSTEM 7 WAS 1991-1997!?!??!
i suppose it was pretty good then at the time....hey wait a minute... it's OS X 10.3..... wouldnt the next be OS X 11.0?


----------



## Arden (May 12, 2003)

Well, according to DS's list, the highest any integer-numbered OS has gone is .2 before jumping up to .5 (except 4.3).  If they keep up the trend, then, Panther should officially be called Mac OS X 10.5 because they almost never have had a .3 and never a .4 version.

Anyway, that wasn't my original point.  Originally, I was saying what *cat* will be after Panther?  If Apple continues to use large cats, they'd have to take their pick from Lion, Mountain Lion, Lynx, Leopard, or Tiger... unless I'm forgetting something.

Wouldn't you want to buy Mac OS X 10.6: Tiger?

On a side note, that list sure makes Windows' scheme (for a while) of numbering after the year really simple... too bad they stopped.  It would be easy to tell both the version and the age of an OS if they named them after the year... like Mac OS 95, Mac OS 2000, this summer Mac OS 2003...  They should label their hardware like that too.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 12, 2003)

Hmm, I dunno, what would they call all these updates that come out during the same year?  Mac OS 2003.5.6 (month/day)?  That'd be a weird version scheme!

Well, they could go with somewhat smaller cats as well....bobcat, cougar, ocelot, lynx.

Who knows what they'll start picking as names once they run out of cat species?  It's not like they've always done that...almost all of the other project names from 7 to 9 were musical terms.

Personally, I think they're picking names that are synonymous with either *fast* or *sleek*, so I wouldn't be suprised if they started naming the projects after something other than cats before they ran out of cat species.


----------



## Giaguara (May 12, 2003)

well... gepard, tiger (3 specs), ocelot, amur leopard, snow leopard, indian leon, african leon, ... 

and windows will folloe the copy on the animal world: longhorn, ant, cockroach ...


----------



## Arden (May 12, 2003)

Okay, you can combine different variations of the same into just Leopard or just Leon... Apple isn't going to differentiate spotted jaguars or black jaguars.  But thanks for the extra cats!


----------



## Ugg (May 12, 2003)

I like Ocelot.  It has a nice, exotic ring to it.  Tiger just doesn't cut it for me.

Good one, Gia!!!  M$ Cockroach!  I love it.


----------



## Sogni (May 12, 2003)

MS used to use City names as codenames for their OS... no idea why they changed to Longhorn. Kinda dumb-sounding really.


----------



## Ugg (May 12, 2003)

M$ must be going for the wild west theme.  Maybe they're trying to appeal to Bush, The Princeton Cowboy.


----------



## Sogni (May 12, 2003)

Highly doubt it, they had the codename Longhorn before Bush got the office.


----------



## Giaguara (May 14, 2003)

..  I saw Requiem For A  Dream last week .. and I love the movie, and hate how it makes me feel. And I'm not hungry.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 14, 2003)

I get to see The Matrix Reloaded tonight!!!!


----------



## Arden (May 14, 2003)

AHH!  Don't bring that movie up!  I can't see it until Monday at the earliest, and I really want to!!!


----------



## Androo (May 14, 2003)

i am reserving my ticket.... hahahaha


----------



## Androo (May 15, 2003)

ladies and gentlemen (and kitty cats) inside this bar, download Safari v74 update.... it adds support for some kind of SSL thing... for forms or login maybe?
aaaand i wouldnt mind a lime margarita (hold the alcohol, i dont wanna be drunk while working on penguinn.com).
Put down your metaphorical drinks and head on down to Software Update (on System Prefs blvd).
Androo?


----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2003)

Nah. I'll do that later. I will finally let Panther get some software updates before me.


----------



## Androo (May 15, 2003)

ah..... my brother's software update has about 14 things... security updates mostly... hahahaha.. he still has 10.1.5.
I am having the 10.2.6 and eating it.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 16, 2003)

Don't those points hurt your mouth?


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

Your points have no end you .... you... dArkshadow! AHHAHAHA DISSSS
who here thinks cheese smells bad?


----------



## Arden (May 16, 2003)

Especially the brand of cheese that you insist on posting to this thread Androo.


----------



## Androo (May 16, 2003)

ummmm whatsup lately? Like... you kno... whatsup lately>? Like with the whole like.... you kno....


----------



## Androo (May 17, 2003)

welll.... im leaving.. cani have the bill? hmmm and maybe a metaphorical laté to go......
bye!
Androo
[aol: androo56]


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2003)

It's quiet here lately androo. don't worry for the bill ... besides latte you write it latte not laté ..


----------



## Androo (May 18, 2003)

ah.. ok! then i'll have a LATTE lol. My grandma says littay..... hmmmm... 
bye people's... i will always remember the delicious cyber food and drink here....


----------



## symphonix (May 18, 2003)

Err, Androo, what would you like your metaphorical Latte-to-go to be a metaphor of? 

And why not have it here with us, after all, we're not really here anyway.

I finished the first episode of my comic, though the project has fallen behind because my scanner has decided not to cooperate with me anymore. That and I need to work out some script ideas for the next few episodes. I have the plot outline in place, I just need to fill it in in a way that seems to flow naturally.


----------



## edX (May 18, 2003)

i won't say good bye androo as i suspect you'll be back around sooner or later. can't stay that busy for the rest of your life after all. i hope you enjoy the real life that's coming up and stop back every now and then to share what's going on. 

see ya later.


----------



## Androo (May 18, 2003)

well  yea... i'll prolly visit once in a while....
symphonix, the metaphorical latte will be of... all of our lives. Each sip you take, the less is left in the cup.


----------



## Androo (May 18, 2003)

meh no what? i have a few things to sort out first. I wont leave for a few days....
though i am starting on one of the many websites i must make, which will lead into advertisements and weekly fliers as i travel deeper into the summer.


----------



## Arden (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *the metaphorical latte will be of... all of our lives. Each sip you take, the less is left in the cup. *


LOL, that's amazingly deep!  Where'd you come up with that?


----------



## Ricky (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *i won't say good bye androo as i suspect you'll be back around sooner or later. can't stay that busy for the rest of your life after all. i hope you enjoy the real life that's coming up and stop back every now and then to share what's going on.*


::ha::  He was right!


----------



## Sogni (May 19, 2003)

So what have you all done over the weekend?

I have finally come out of my shell now that I have been partially released by my doc and am able to get around. 

I purchased a MotorScooter a few weeks ago, and this weekend I've gone for a long ride to/from my sister's place via a big park. 
Nice 'n scenic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








(click image to learn and see more)

Hitting swarms of bugs sucked tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also saw The Matrix Reloaded on Friday! Awesome! 
Quick Quiz: Who stayed to the END of ALL the credits? I did! If you didn't - you missed something!!! And you are NOT as big of a Matrix fan as you claim! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still need to see X2... what other good movies are out there?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 19, 2003)

I stayed to the very end, and now I can't wait to see the next one!!!!  X2 is the only other recent movie I've seen, and it was good


----------



## Androo (May 21, 2003)

my second day at work, and since im not really busy (since i am only doing one thing now), i thought i'd drop in.... and i am disapointed. Advertisements?!
Xmen 2.... i gotta see that!


----------



## Arden (May 21, 2003)

Where are you working?  What kind of position do you hold?  What kind of work does it entail?  What kind of salary do you have?  Do you get to use your Mac?

Is it fun?


----------



## Androo (May 21, 2003)

I am working through my dad sort of... people that he knows. I am web/graphic designer, and i am doing a bit of flash. I do it at home on my mac, so it sure is fun!!!
I dont have a salary i just get paid by clients.... but i really like it, people like me cuz i dont charge that much since im a kid.


----------



## mr. k (May 21, 2003)

you don't get paid by the hour and youre wasting your time? tsk tsk androo - time management...  what kind of fee's do you charge being a web/graphic designer?  are you out of school already?


----------



## Androo (May 21, 2003)

ummm i'm 13 that's why i dont charge that much... stop forgetting i am only a kid!


----------



## symphonix (May 21, 2003)

It is easy to forget sometimes, Androo. ;-)

Best of luck to you in your new job. Design is one of the most satisfying careers that a creative person can get into, and you are making a good, early start. If you go that extra mile and really look after your clients, then when you leave school you will already have a steady flow of work. You'll be able to live where you want and how you want.

It might seem pretty silly now, but its your reputation and your folio that will get you ahead in business.

Bartender! A glass of milk for Androo!


----------



## mr. k (May 21, 2003)

i was kidding man :b
but really, im interested in what you charge?  is it an actual fee, or more like "i wanna design your website... whatever you can pay me would be great..."?  i might design a page for my mom's nonprofit orginization, and want her to pay me something :b


----------



## symphonix (May 22, 2003)

Hey, I just got an interview with "big blue". I might be doing some work on the helpdesk there, if I'm lucky and can keep my head during the interview. The only problem I can see is that I have a pretty lousy telephone manner, but I can work on that.

So, the interview is an "informal group session as a prelude to the real interview" which sounds very tentative, but its something at least.

So, I'll be doing a little more research tonight, leafing through recent Slashdot entries on IBM so I can demonstrate an interest in the company, and so on.

Anyhow, wish me luck.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 22, 2003)

Heh, luck to ya.

That's one line of work I'll never do, though.  Sure, I love helpin people, but when someone gets to complaining about something over and over, it drives me nuts.  I have a worse phone manner than you do, I'll bet. 

Hmm, here's an example.  At high school my senior year, I only needed 2 1/2 credits to graduate.  Could've gone to summer school, but I didn't feel like it.  So I just picked a bunch of electives to do for the other 4 classes I had to take (freakin school said I *had* to take 6 classes unless I did the work program).  So I decided to work in the office for one of 'em.  Actually, I'm suprised they even let me, I tended to go there quite often anyway. 

Err...anyway, answering the phones was one of the things we were supposed to do.  After the first day, the secretary told me I wasn't allowed to answer any more calls. Heh.


----------



## Arden (May 22, 2003)

Just try to be as polite as possible on the phone, yet persuasive enough to get the job done.  It's a fine art to talk effectively on the phone, one that's hard to master.

Another thing hard to master is leaving messages.  I usually do fine until it comes to ending the message, and I'm left to come up with some way to say bye... but maybe it's just me.


----------



## mr. k (May 22, 2003)

uhmmmm... well... ill see ya there man
ok... and call me back when you get this message...
make sure you dont forget!


----------



## Androo (May 22, 2003)

hmmmm i never thought how much i should charge..... my dad sort of set it all up for me, and now i just gotta work.


----------



## symphonix (May 22, 2003)

How much you charge at this stage doesn't really matter, Androo, as long as you are being fair to yourself and your clients.


----------



## mr. k (May 22, 2003)

androo - do you just do the design with no pressure to hold up a schedule? working to some kind of fee/dedline/limit is always harder.. i was thinking that people paid you, is that the case or is it more like a hobby?  are you practicing and just enjoying it or is it more of a small income?


----------



## Arden (May 23, 2003)

Do you take weeks to work on a design, or do you hammer it out in about 4 hours and move on to the next?  Both methods have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Androo (May 23, 2003)

I told my client that because i am a kid who is very busy... so he wont get it in a few days, but more like a week or two.


----------



## symphonix (May 25, 2003)

Sounds fair.

Hey, I got a follow-up interview at 'big blue'! 

I can't really tell you anything about the interview process so far, except to say it was nothing like I had envisaged. It has been fun, challenging and very unusual.

Anyhow, I'll keep you posted on how it works out.


----------



## hazmat (May 26, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

Do they ask you any weird questions?  I heard at Microsoft they ask questions with unusual answers to see what kind of thinker you are.


----------



## symphonix (May 26, 2003)

Actually, they give you a few exams, and then do some traditional "team building" exercises with all the candidates. They then break the candidates into teams to do certain tasks, to see how they will perform. Some of the tasks involved Lego, though I can't really say any more than that.  They also provided bowls of candy (go figure). The individual interview is a little more traditional, though.


----------



## mr. k (May 26, 2003)

IBM interviews in australia are top secret huh?  did you have to sign a secrecy contract symphonix?  is it common practice to not let an interviewee talk about his interview experience or are you looking to get a high profile job?


----------



## Arden (May 26, 2003)

Actually, in Australia, the organization known as "IBM" is the equivalent of the CIA, so he can't talk about it at all. ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (May 27, 2003)

Hahahaha...that's all they'd need.  Next thing you know, they'd start acting like Microsoft. 

I can see signing a non-disclosure agreement for an inteview _*if*_ they tell/show you how things run around there.  Otherwise, it just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## symphonix (May 27, 2003)

It does make sense if you understand that some of the exercises are of a psychological double-blind sort of nature. And no, I didn't sign a non-disclosure, but they did ask us to "keep this under your hats, okay" ;-)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 27, 2003)

Hello Hello Hello my friends!!!!!
The semester is over! I am graduating this week (well...pending the results of my math logic grade...I am keepin' positive though  )

So how has everyone been? Where's ed???? 


So you might be wondering where I go from here 

Well, my current project is to revamp my website, recode it from scratch, give it a new look. I am also working on an operating system family tree, kinda like the unix one http://www.levenez.com/unix/ but with more OSes, and more unices that are not in Eric's tree.

In july I am taking the GMAT so next february I will be going into grad school to get my MBA (get an MBA first with information systems under the belt, then go for the CS masters).

This summer I am auditing elementary chinese courses, and in the fall & spring I am doing intermediate chinese 

Ed will be happy to know that I have been spending less time online  -- girlfriend keeping me off the computer lol 


I look forward to being back


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Ed's gone for a little while... he'll be back soon.

With over 5500 posts, Admiral, and not being a mod, I'd say you definitely need to spend less time online.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 27, 2003)

LOL...
well I used to be a mod, (I guess I still am an honorary member of the round table here but I do not have powers  ) but due to lots of school work, and life work, I cannot spend as much time talking to people here


----------



## Giaguara (May 27, 2003)

hey admiral! nice to see you here!  i've spent the last days less time online as well, now happy to be back here... for some weird reason the kids asssume i take no physical space in the mass happenings so fighting them to get my seat free and then to stay 90 minutes on a metallic bench ... yucky. online sweet online...


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

G: LOL, fun stuff.

Admiral: Any chance I could take over your modding duties?  BTW, I'm serious.


----------



## mr. k (May 27, 2003)

i'll take mod ! 
anything to get rid of these pesky ad's...
but about a week ago there was a thread by scott requesting new mod's.  i think he got 4 or 5, that should fill the new moderator quota for a few months


----------



## Arden (May 27, 2003)

Was that the thread that I posted to?  I found that in the relevant category, and I requested to be made a mod, but the deadline had passed long ago to become one.  Anyway, I deserve to be a mod more than you do because I have more posts.   Just kidding


----------



## Giaguara (May 28, 2003)

the modding thread was from last november. so so far we have several interested people and no new positions. don't volunteer before new positions will be announced.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2003)

I'm a mod, bwhahahahahahah (mad power chuckle).


----------



## Androo (May 28, 2003)

yay


----------



## Arden (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *tdon't volunteer before new positions will be announced.  *


So when is that?


----------



## Androo (May 28, 2003)

prolly when a mod quits.... i dont think giaguara will quit for a long time.


----------



## Giaguara (May 28, 2003)

right.


----------



## dlloyd (May 28, 2003)

ardan, Admiral retired loooooong before either you or I got here 
'sides, I have a prior claim to you or mr. k
Of course, Scott probably doesn't want me on the team, but forget about that for right now! 
Oh yeah, and I have more posts than you


----------



## edX (May 28, 2003)

hi all. 

HI TOLYA!!!

BIG CONGRATS ON GRADUATING AND ON HAVING A GIRLFRIEND!!!

right now i'm in ohio and typing on a pc with winders 98. it's great seeing my mom for the first time in 2 years, but the internet sucks from here. at least i got the compuserve account to work so i don't have too use the aol account.

see everybody in a few more days. 

oh, and tommy, if you're listening, the 9500 made it with minor cosmetic injuries and some loose connections. but as of tonight it is working great for my son. THANKS again!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 29, 2003)

Egads, Ed's contacting us from the dark side!  We need to send a rescue team in as fast as possible.


----------



## edX (May 29, 2003)

LOL

please, send me a mac quickly!!

oh, and symphonix - congrats on the interview i think. goood luck with the next one. i just wish it was with a better company.


----------



## Giaguara (May 29, 2003)

Ed! 

my wishes to your mum! <hint>i hope she can get a mac, so visiting her will be more a pleasuew</hint>


----------



## edX (May 29, 2003)

ah gia, i've been hinting that for years. but it is my stepdad's computer and he thinks he needs to have a pc for all sorts of reasons, cost being one of them. at least they have a computer. being in their 70's and 80's, this is a good thing all by itself.


----------



## Arden (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *at least i got the compuserve account to work so i don't have too use the aol account.*


At least I got my arm blown off if it means saving my leg...


> *at least they have a computer. being in their 70's and 80's, this is a good thing all by itself.*


Yeah, but don't you want them to have a computer that they can easily use, and that you know will always work for them?  What kind of car do they drive (just curious)?  What about you?  Hmm, I seem to be changing topics here...  I've been driving my dad's hand-me-down '86 Camry 5 speed... really nice, actually.


----------



## mr. k (May 29, 2003)

i wish all my relations would get mac's and i could stop telling them to get a mac...  friends and family just can't seem to get away from the dark side!  something keeps them there...  see the light guys!


----------



## symphonix (May 30, 2003)

Yay!

 I got the job!

 Now I will be working deep inside Big Blue. Well, maybe not _that_ deep.

It's only part time, but it should make things a lot easier for me and I should be able to learn a lot while I'm there.

Virtual drinks are on me!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 30, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 30, 2003)

ED my friend!
how are you?
Working on that PhD paper ? 
Tomorrow is my Graduation, I am not walking though because I opted to work overtime at the event to get some extra mulah  I am in the process of re-organizing my office, and creating job guides for my staff (The actual guides and tec-support docs will take some time to do, my new staff doesnt come in till september so I should have ample time  )

I need to email racer one of these days, been really distracted from school, work, personal and modding at the other board (cell phone related )

How is scott doing?


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> * Yay!
> 
> I got the job!
> ...



symphonix, that's AWESOME!  Congratulations!  So what exactly will you be doing?


----------



## symphonix (May 30, 2003)

Apparently, I'll be taking helpdesk (PC support) calls from *within* IBM. Scary, eh?

I figure they aren't really one of the evil IT companies. They contribute more to open source than anyone else and they seem to be serious about Linux. They don't have too bad a reputation as far as trouncing their competition, either. And they've been cheated by Microsoft as much as anybody else.

It was kind of funny, though, when they said that I had done "exceptionally well" on my Windows technical knowledge test, and I told them that I had not used Windows in nearly two years. The look on their faces was ... well ... classic.

And on the general knowledge test, when they asked me to name three operating systems, I listed Linux, OS/2 Warp and OS/390 - all OS's that IBM has a significant interest in. ;-)

Anyway, I'll be getting started very soon. In fact, basic orientation is tommorrow.

I'm a little unsure of whether I will try and study part-time to finish my degree, or find some other work to do. I'll be speaking to my career counsellor in a few days to figure that out. (There's a tip for anybody else who can't work out what they're meant to be doing: find yourself a career counsellor!)

Oh, and by the way, WELCOME BACK ADMIRAL!


----------



## edX (May 30, 2003)

hey, congrats symphonix!! loooks like ibm can do something right every now and then. 

tolya - right now i'm still in ohio - will be back in front of my own computer tomorrow afternoon though. i really need to get more work done on my school stuff. i'm moving much too slow as usual. 

as for my folks and the darkside - i actually got  my stepdad to show some interest in macs the other nite. he finally figured out that he will never be comfortable with windows and finally heard me when i told him macs are so simple that i could help him with everything over the phone. he was also impressed with the fact that an emac only costs about $800 and would do everything he needs as compared to the nearly $2000 they soaked him for to get this Piece (of) Crap. maybe in a couple of years i'll have him convinced to try it.


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I got the job!*


Awesome!  When can you start releasing industry secrets? 


> *Virtual drinks are on me!*


Okay then, I'll have 12 Vanilla Cokes and 15 sparkling ciders... ::angel:: ::angel::


----------



## Arden (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *...this Piece (of) Crap. ...*


LOL, this is what _I've_ always said it stands for...


----------



## Darkshadow (May 30, 2003)

...I think that's what _everyone_ comes to the conclusion it stands for. 

Hmm...I dunno, symphonix - you might wanna stay away from talking about *nix stuff there.  They're getting sued by whoever it is that owns the actual Unix copyrights over breaches of contract (or something like that).  Though maybe IBM isn't taking it seriously.  I dunno.


----------



## symphonix (May 30, 2003)

Actually, Darkshadow, there is kind of a funny story behind that... apparently, according to the strictest legal definition, Mac Os X is NOT Unix, but Windows NT/XP is. It is a minor legal thing that, I'm told, is simply a screw-up in the paperwork that they hope to be able to settle pretty easily.

Ed: At least you don't get the sort of PC-support calls I get from my parents. "I was playing solitaire when it started making this Eeeeerrrrrggggmmm noise. Then it went Pop and the screen went blank. I tried to reset it but it just went Grrrrmmmmmffffft." - and they actually expect me to help them fix it over the phone.


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

meow!


----------



## Androo (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *meow! *


very good point androo!


----------



## ksv (May 30, 2003)

Solar eclipse has started here! Anyone else watching it?

Just too bad it's cloudy


----------



## JohnnyV (May 30, 2003)

Congrats symphonix!!  Sounds like a cool job! Now, dig up some dirt on the PPC 970


----------



## Arden (May 31, 2003)

Hey, stop quoting yourself!

symphonix:  I can troubleshoot that...  heh, yeah right!


----------



## Androo (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Hey, stop quoting yourself!
> 
> symphonix:  I can troubleshoot that...  heh, yeah right! *


good point.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 31, 2003)

Ordered an lcd today!! w00t! Can wait to get it!

http://www.necmitsubishi.com/products/home/DetailedSpecs.cfm?product_id=274&division=NEC

!

Got a deal on it too! Guess thats my one big purchase for the year 

Mainly got it so I don't have to lug my CRT to college, and to save space in the cramped dorm


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 3, 2003)

OS/390 eh? 
I wish I had info on that  -- I am in the process of making an Operating system's tree (kinda like the UNIX tree at http://www.levenez.com/unix but it would include almost all known OSes 

I am just glad school os over for now. Now I am planning my next moves. Re-organized my office and my little media operation here at the university last week to make it more efficient, and now I am working on making manuals 

Hey symphonix, do u know how to operate an OS/390 system?


----------



## symphonix (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes. To some extent. I can get it to run batch jobs, and I can start and stop programs, which is as much as any mortal who doesn't speak fluent binary and dream in hexadecimal can hope to achieve. OS/390 is not kind to its users.

Admiral, heres some info for your tree:
IBM Mainframe Operating Systems: DOS, which stands for Disk Operating System, was oringally derived for small System/360 configurations in the 60s...DOS today is commonly called DOS/VSE or just VSE. (Note that this is a different thing to MS-DOS)
OS was originally designed for the System/360. In the late 60s and early 70s, there were two versions of OS: OS/MFT and OS/MVT.
When virtual storage was developed in the eraly 70s, MFT and MVT were replaced by OS/VS1 and OS/VS2.
The current for of OS is called MVS, which stands for Multiple Virtual Storage. Today there are three common versions of MVS. MVS/370 (had 16mb of virtual storage), MVS/XA (up to 2gb of virtual storage) and MVS/ESA (multiple 2gb address spaces).

... taken from "MVS JCL" by Doug Lowe.

There, that should give you some things to look up for your OS history tree!


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

Should I quote this?


----------



## Androo (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *Should I quote this? *



No, don't.


----------



## Arden (Jun 7, 2003)

Dude, you got problems.


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

ME!?!?!??!
what about you, your website is "currently offline". Is that not a problem? it is. You have problems, with everyone else in world yes?
I come here when i am angry, and i say crazy things... it somehow cheers me up.

NOW CHANGING THE SUBJECT TO SOMETHING COOL:
How many of you don't use the Aqua theme, like who uses a downloaded theme like Platinum by Max?


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

i am going to turn on Platinum in a few minutes, i miss OS 9 theme, it's much more simple and stuuuffffs!
OS X is too much for your eyes, it's beautiful but i like the plainness and stuff of platinum, and i dont like the OS X scan line things!


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

Amazing. Optical Illusion? Or just a really good theme:


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2003)

ahhhhhhh! os nine was ugly   aqua is good!  the stripes are so nice...
turn that off!  it's ancient!


----------



## habilis (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *ME!?!?!??!
> what about you, your website is "currently offline". Is that not a problem? it is. You have problems, with everyone else in world yes?
> I come here when i am angry, and i say crazy things... it somehow cheers me up.
> *


* 
lol
daaaymn, arden, you just got shut down but the Caffine Kid.




*


----------



## habilis (Jun 7, 2003)

and yes. yes I did just change my avatar again. I didn't look around but I hope nobody else has this thing as their avatar, that would be embarassing.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2003)

i should make an avatar - anyone have a good idea as to what it could be?


----------



## Ugg (Jun 7, 2003)

Habilis, I've just been reading a fair amount about the emigrant experience in America and a couple of interesting points came up.

1.  The "heartland" is where the majority of German immigrants settled.

2.  Some of the most liberal areas, ie Minnesota, Wisconsin, Washington state and Oregon were settled by Scandinavians.

It's not apropos of anything other than the fact that I saw your location and it reminded me of that info.  It's interesting how our roots have influenced our politics and social policies.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2003)

minnesota!  we scandanivians are in da house...


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2003)

well i made my avatar but i really can't photoshop...
i couldn't figure out how to cut just the safari out from the white background layer, so i just left the white and it's hard to see but it's still there.  and the text in the bottom is small, but i like it like that ;^)  too bad you can't tell what it says!  anyone have some good criticism?


----------



## Arden (Jun 7, 2003)

Androo:  I meant psychological problems.  The fact that my site is down means I have a problem with the provider, in that they basically deleted it and I haven't taken the time to make a new site.

mr. K:  Change the icon to Index Color mode, and select 256 colors adaptive.  Then go back to Image > Adjust and select Color Table.  Choose the eyedropper and make white transparent.  If by doing this, you take out some of the pixels within the compass, then forget this step.  Select the magic wand, make sure it is set to contiguous but not anti-aliased and 0 tolerance, and select the background (make sure it is on a different layer than the actual background layer) and push delete.  Then export/save it as a GIF with transparency.  (I did this all off the top of my head, so some things might be labeled slightly differently or in a different place.)


----------



## mr. k (Jun 7, 2003)

k arden thanks a lot ill get to work on that :^)

bte everyone press cmooand-control-option-8 :^)

don't worry, just press it again and everything should go back to normal :b


----------



## Arden (Jun 7, 2003)

Did nothing.

But then I'm not on X.

What's it do again?  Reverse the screen or something?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 7, 2003)

Reverse & grayscale.  Probably 'cause a simple reverse would make some ugly colors


----------



## habilis (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> ... everyone press cmooand-control-option-8 :^)


what's the point of this negative grayscale? Everything also runs a little slower too.


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

lol i pressed it... it's odddddddddd!!!!! it is a bit slower....
with the platinum theme on everything is soooo much faster..
Oh ya i turned it on for some inspiration... i am making my own theme..... i started on the folders, i'll show you them in a sec...


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

i drew the folders pixel by pixel, colored em in yellow, then added a few overlapping gradeints. Then i added the special things. I gotta make a few more folders, and i gotta write on the little tabs on them like i did in the applications one. Also, i gotta make the little world thing bigger on the Websites folder.
Oh yes, and the theme wont be yellow, only the folders. I have a plan, it'll look good with the yellow folders.
HERE THEY ARE:


----------



## Arden (Jun 8, 2003)

Androo, you have way too much free time.

But while you're at it, I think you should leave the labels off the tabs... they look better without text on them.

mr. K:  *Cmooand*-control-option-8?  Is that what it was?


----------



## hazmat (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *minnesota!  we scandanivians are in da house... *



Well from Minneapolis you also have some extremely important claims to fame, namely Husker Du and The Replacements.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 8, 2003)

Uh....who?

The reverse & grayscale thing is a part of the Universal Access preference pane.  Most of the stuff there have keys to do stuff.

That particular one is for people who find it hard to read a document - the white text on black background is a little easier to read.  Or so it's said.

Here's my favorite - I actually find this one useful every once in a while.

Hit command-option-8, then hit command-option-+ ...hitting command-option-8 will turn it back off.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2003)

Interesting...so MFT was replaced by VS1 and MVT was replaced by VS2 ? :;-/


----------



## mr. k (Jun 8, 2003)

haha darkshadow i like that one too...
make sure you hit plus on the keypad though, it won't work if you hit the one next to the delete key.  
and nice lookin folders androo, but they look way too skinny!  you should figure out how the defalult folders open up when you drag something over them and enable that too then they would be really cool.


----------



## Arden (Jun 8, 2003)

What about a trashcan?  You should make an incinerator or something, and when it's got stuff in it flames appear inside.


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

yea i made like 10 more things... i've done nearly all of em, and a CD thing. I'll be making the trash can later... cool idea, i'll use it!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 8, 2003)

Works hitting the plus next to the delete key on my keyboard.  Interesting...


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

i started to do the incinerator, and then i though it looked like a microwave..... so i am making a microwave, when it has files inside, it shows chicken.
WHAT COLOR SHOULD THE MICROWAVE BE??


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

tomorro i'll start working on the actual theme.... i wanna make it fast and pretty. Mostly pretty...


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

white it is!
look at it all so far, i am almost done! a few that i am missing...
here:


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

i gotta make the desktop thingy, library, computer, HD, and the rest of the discs (dvds, CD-Rs, but the floppys i'll leave).


----------



## Androo (Jun 8, 2003)

yay! sry for the multiple posts!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 8, 2003)

You should make the file and document icons look different, I don't like how the disc is blurred (looks like a UFO ), and that doesn't look like a chicken to me 

I like the Home and favorites icons though.


----------



## Arden (Jun 10, 2003)

Yay!  Post #1000!  Drinks for everyone, your choice (but you'll need to show ID).

Androo:  An incinerator would look like a furnace.  I too think you should lay off the blurring of the icons.  My vision's bad enough, I don't need your icons giving me a new prescription. 

If you want chicken...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 10, 2003)

Mmmmmm.....Chicken.....

I wonder whats for dinner....


----------



## habilis (Jun 10, 2003)

arden: please pour me a double of Crown Royal - straight up - and a Molsen Golden to chase that bad boy.

On a totally unrealted note: I just remembered how cool the movie Brazil is, I gotta get that DVD sooner or later.


----------



## Androo (Jun 10, 2003)

i made the theme!
http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33422


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 10, 2003)

1001 ... dang! i hope i'm not late for the party arden! i need a drink too, especially tonite...  cheers!


----------



## Ugg (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, a nice cold beer would be good about now.  I'm too lazy to go to the store so I came here.  Thanks Arden and congrats!

Now for the evening's entertainment (it sort of ties in with what Androo is up to)  Drum roll.......

http://www.divstivs.plus.com/iconwar/


----------



## mr. k (Jun 10, 2003)

i hit 400 post count today
wooooo i would buy everyone drinks but then i am sub twenty one.  lemonades for everyone, mabye i can sneak a beer home at night when my parents are sleepin.  if i do its all you guys'!


----------



## symphonix (Jun 11, 2003)

Congratulations, Arden, I think.

And looking at the post counts, I think I'm starting to realise why Androo has been going crazy with his posts lately. He's now at 973. Don't get carried away Androo, you'll be at 1000 before you know it. ;-)


----------



## habilis (Jun 11, 2003)

androo: your folders are a little too thin. go check out the icons at www.iconfactory.com (Candybar icons). Think fat and juicy.

ugg: nothing loaded except a white screen, but then again I'm at work right now and on OS9 and using an old explorer version. Could be me. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## habilis (Jun 11, 2003)

That reminds me. Our IT guy still refuses to upgrade us to OSX. He says he won't do it until we absolutely have to. In other words, until they make Quark OSX native. He doesn't like OSX very much at all, and I don't blame him because Apple really isolated their base with this switcher-friendly os. I'm praying for Panther.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 11, 2003)

Well, you tell that IT manager that Quark is now OS X!! Well, at least it will be next week.  You can preorder now at the Apple Store


----------



## habilis (Jun 11, 2003)

I know, and I'll also have to tell him "Hey man, you can't run the memory and cpu-hungry OSX on this old machine(Blue G4 450MHz). I'm gonna need a _new_ G4. Tell ya what, make it a dual, _for *twice* the productivity_."


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 11, 2003)

You kidding?  I use OS X fine on my G4 450.  Have a gig of ram, though.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *ugg: nothing loaded except a white screen, but then again I'm at work right now and on OS9 and using an old explorer version. Could be me. I'll check when I get home. *


yeah ugg me too in safari i get a nice little error.  fix that link!


----------



## Ugg (Jun 11, 2003)

You gotta give it a little time, it worked fine for me when I clicked on it again in Safari.  The page is blank for awhile AND the address is UNhighlighted.  If you're on a slow connection, I would give it about a minute or so.  It's worth it though...


----------



## mr. k (Jun 11, 2003)

haha ok i guess it works just fine, but the first time i tried it safari gave me an error message honest to god.  it was hard to look at the windows xp enviroment for so long though, pure torture that was ;^)


----------



## habilis (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> You kidding?  I use OS X fine on my G4 450.


Shhhhhh, don't tell that to _our_ IT guy.


----------



## Arden (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey, I'll only "pay" for your drink.  You have to order from the bartender.

Someone should put up a post about what people think of Metallica's new sound:  awesome, pretty good, could be better, or it sucks.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 13, 2003)

They think I might have appendicitis

Prayer/positive thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Sogni (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Someone should put up a post about what people think of Metallica's new sound:  awesome, pretty good, could be better, or it sucks. *



Metallica? Pffffttt
My friends and I lost respect for them to the point where we don't care if they fell off the face of the earth.  
I can't even listen to KROC cuz of them!


----------



## Arden (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, then, put up a poll, and vote for the worst option.

Why'd you lose respect, from St. Anger?


----------



## ksv (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *They think I might have appendicitis
> 
> Prayer/positive thoughts are appreciated *



That doesn't sound very cool. There is at least a quick cure for it. Or, well, I don't know how easy it is to get the operation in the _US_ unless you have some fat insurance.

I wish you well - and hope it turns out to be something else.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 13, 2003)

Norwegians and their state provided health care plans... I wish I could get all my medical expenses provided by the US gov't!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, I to the doctor today and he sent me to the hospital for blood tests.  Thankfully we have a good insurance plan through Honda that covers most all of the costs.  They decided not to remove my appendix just yet, because they think my body is going to be able to fight it off.  However, I'm still in a large amount of pain, and hoping it doesn't rupture.

I like I said prayer and positive energy/thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Well, I to the doctor today and he sent me to the hospital for blood tests.  Thankfully we have a good insurance plan through Honda that covers most all of the costs.  They decided not to remove my appendix just yet, because they think my body is going to be able to fight it off.  However, I'm still in a large amount of pain, and hoping it doesn't rupture.
> 
> I like I said prayer and positive energy/thoughts are greatly appreciated. *



Take it from someone who's appendix burst on him. Keep a good handle on things and if you wake up one morning with a slight fever for no apparent reason, GET TO A HOSPITAL! My appendix burst almost killed me. That morning I feel a little hot and was running a ever so slightly higher than normal fever. Luckily it burst in school and they were able to get me to a hospital for emergency surgery.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 14, 2003)

Um..and if it stops hurting all of a sudden, call an ambulance or something quick.  Most likely means your appendix just burst.


----------



## edX (Jun 15, 2003)

hope you are feeling better and back in true form soon johnny!!


----------



## Arden (Jun 19, 2003)

*Stumbles in drunk, looks around, sees no one, leaves*


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 19, 2003)

Hmm, everyone ignores us shadows.


----------



## Androo (Jun 19, 2003)

i pay attention to shadows. shadows make my day whole.


----------



## Androo (Jun 19, 2003)

wtf!? i just noticed! i am back on macosx.com..... i wanted to leave and stuff cuz i was busy. ok, anyway, GOODBYE. why do i stay here? I say crazy things, for a laugh, and i dont wanna disturb your lovely conversations anymore. GOOOOOOOODBYYYEEE MACOSXers!


----------



## Sogni (Jun 20, 2003)

...
*Takes away Androo's drink* 
I think you've had enough.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow - 5800 replies.  I wonder how many stanza's are uttered per night in a somewhat popular bar and grill?


----------



## Androo (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *...
> *Takes away Androo's drink*
> I think you've had enough.   *


shut up. I am leaving. i said i am leaving, and you're like "oooo you're weird androo! o no!" like wtf sogni, i've like barely seen u here,  this is the last f*cking post ever that i am making, then i will log out, and change my password to something insane, so i cant come back in. Ricky, for some reason u dont like me. i respect your opinion and sh*t, but [insert word here] man, i havent dissed you or anything, i didnt eat your dinner, i didnt blow up your house, i thought you were okay, but you always had a stupid hate for me. Even if i gave valid information, even if i submitted an art piece. Daniel Lloyd, _(Personal attack removed)_, we chatted on ichat quite a few times, then i sorta got busy with stuff. Ed man, sry that i was being a jerk when i first joined, i was a little a$% then, you're a good admin, cya man. mr k, toast, and arden you were okay too. Everyone else was okay, i just cant name em all. I am leaving everyone, and not coming back, i am tired of forums, tired of people. I am not going on ichat anymore, just another messenger that i gotta go on, with practically no one on it for me to talk to.
Guys i had fun here,
Ricky, you showed the picture that u ignored me, so u cant read this, but _(Personal attack removed)_, ok? Someone tell him. If my post is deleted, i will only post it again. What can you do? Ban me? i am not coming back, hahahaha.
Goodbye to the people that aren't f**ked. I had fun.
Cya!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2003)

From da rules:

"Types of Posters We'd Like To Discourage 

Drama Queen: Like all message boards, there is always a constant turnover in the number of people that frequent the macosx.com board. Most people, after having decided they no longer wish to visit the board, make no announcement about their departure. Some individuals have a penchant for making long boisterous departures from the message board that is clearly worthy of an Emmy award - "Goodbye cruel message board" is the classic remark. Because most of them seek to harm the morale of the board, Drama Queens are regarded as a nuisance. What also makes them an even greater pain is their tendency to repeatedly coming back for a series encore performances. 'I came back to see if you people changed your ways, but I see things are the same as always - so once again, farewell cruel message board.'"


----------



## Sogni (Jun 21, 2003)

Uh, Mkay...
And I was just playing around 'n trying to be nice...  

(the new smilieys REALLY suck! Wonder if he misintrepeted my playful toung sticking out of mouth and smile cuz of the new smilies?)

When I got pissed at the board, I just left in silence (funny thing is I don't think anyone noticed! heh).


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *When I got pissed at the board, I just left in silence (funny thing is I don't think anyone noticed! heh). *


I noticed you were gone, and leaving in silence shows maturity.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 21, 2003)

Androo you would be missed. But if you don't have time for the board, thats okay. We're not real people here anyway, right?

For some of us, we can adopt our online persona as a separate entity, a little piece of ourselves. Any flames we incur don't hurt us in the real world. But some of us, especially here, are not that complicated. We're just people who like to hang out and chat. And our feelings can get hurt rather easily.

All the best Androo.

As for me, I've been working so hard at Big Blue that I feel like I've been brain-fried. The training has been intense and we're not only thrown in at the deep end, we're towed along like water-skiers. I am taking a weekend off. And I'm really, really looking forward to WWDC. If they do launch new PowerMacs, I'll be setting aside some cash from my budget for around Christmas time. 
I've also just got myself a car, so pretty soon I won't have to walk to work every day. Its a little old Alfa Romeo; it has a few squeaks but is mechanically sound, and I expect that with a little work it will be a wonderful little rocket. The paintwork is ferrari red and still shiny. It will serve me well until I get around to restoring the Daimler ... which will take a couple of years.

So, who feels like some wine?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 21, 2003)

At least I made it onto his personal favorites list... But god, that was classic "Drama Queen."  He even made himself sound like one of my old friends!  The really whiny one who couldn't get herself through a conflict without running to her locker/the bathroom to cry about it first.
Well gotta go...


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 21, 2003)

Well hey, c'mon, he's only 13.  I believe I was throwing tantrums and stuff like that when I was that age. 

All part of growing up.  Though I'm glad the internet hadn't come along when I was that age, I'd probably be a complete shut in if it had. Heh  Hmm, though I probably wouldn't have been on it even if it had been around...my family wasn't ever the richest. 

symphonix - congrats to ya, sounds like the job is going good.  Hmm...wine and me don't get along very well...I'll settle for a Dr Pepper if that's fine with you.


----------



## Arden (Jun 21, 2003)

Shadows are too subtle to notice, and when that's all that populates the room, they are hard to pick out individually.

Sorry if I missed you, DS.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 22, 2003)

Nah, that's ok.  Happens all the time.

I was working on a way to glow a bit, kinda show myself up, but canned that idea when I realized people would start thinking I was a ghost.  I wouldn't want that to happen!


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, but you need to get yourself an avatar!


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 22, 2003)

And I don't think what Androo said about me was a "Personal Attack", we actually got along grandly, or used to... he doesn't sign onto iChat anymore


----------



## mr. k (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...  1:1:25 minutes until we get to see whats up with Apple's future... http://www.michaeladams.org/mac/ - wicked!


----------



## voice- (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi Ed, Kjetil, Symfo and the rest of you guys of old

ahh...back at the bar.
Whoever's the bartender these days, get me a Smirnoff Ice. I'll be staying for WWDC...hope ol' Stevie can convince me to buy one of them laptops of his...


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome Back Voice-


----------



## chevy (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi everybody. How's life today ? Waiting for WWDC ???

It's too hot here, feels like on fire.

BTW, I haven't heard from Giag for quite a few weeks now... any news ?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 22, 2003)

Didn't she say she was going to WWDC?  Perhaps she's somewhere without a 'net connection....


----------



## mr. k (Jun 23, 2003)

<shiver>
No net connection!
:^(


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 23, 2003)

The very _thought_ of it makes me pale 
I dunno what I'd *do* without my Mac!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 23, 2003)

Ah well...  T-Minus 15 minutes!  Here comes WWDC!  I hope apple updates their homepage with the results promptly, because in an hour I gotta go play tennis - wanna see all this before then :^)


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 23, 2003)

Ah, you learn to get along without it.  I lost my 'net connection for about a year and a half...between the beginning of October, 2001 till the beginning of February, 2003.

Actually, it was quite nice, as I found out I had really been burning myself out.  Didn't realize it until I couldn't get online.  I did miss the board though.

I got lots of stuff accomplished while I was away, too.


----------



## voice- (Jun 23, 2003)

:^( no laptops...any hope of them announcing it this summer? Before school? Just to give me confirmation that it's something worth waiting for...


----------



## ksv (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *:^( no laptops...any hope of them announcing it this summer? Before school? Just to give me confirmation that it's something worth waiting for... *



My bet is Apple Expo in Paris - that's where the next keynote is held


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 24, 2003)

I am back!!!
well... in and out actually, came in for a shot of vodka before I go back to work 

man, I saw the new G5s and I am drooling


----------



## Trip (Jun 24, 2003)

omg...I saw AdmiralAK's name and freaked out! Long time no-see buddy! And yes, the G5s do require a bucket.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *My bet is Apple Expo in Paris - that's where the next keynote is held  *



But now rumors are that apple will keep g4's in powerbooks... Bad move apple - who wouldn't kill for a 1.8ghz 17 incher?
Check macrumors.com's newest story.


----------



## Ugg (Jun 24, 2003)

I don't know if it's a good move or a bad move yet, but a nice glass of cider would be ok about now!  The G4 would make a good entry level machine.....


----------



## Sogni (Jun 24, 2003)

Well now I'm holding my breath trying to figure out if I should by a PB now or wait to see if a G5 version is coming... but I don't want to wait till my hair goes grey!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 25, 2003)

Personally I will stick to my G3 B&W for the time being. The thing STILL kicks arse, and it does what I want it to do within a reasonable amount of time. I am at work most of the day (with my G4) and after work I hang out with the girl, so even if I bought a G5 now it wouldnt get much playtime 

If a G5 PB came out...well, I might reconsider


----------



## Androo (Jun 26, 2003)

harry potter.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 26, 2003)

Is a very good book series.


----------



## voice- (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *My bet is Apple Expo in Paris - that's where the next keynote is held  *


When is this? Christmas is too late 
I'll prolly buy around the end of August...


> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *harry potter. *


I read a book once, it was good. Not the best i've read, but definately good, fun and easy to read.
But it didn't deserve the hype at all, and I started hating it once I saw Harry Potter shampoo in the store, Harry Potter trading cards and the Harry Potter movie...that's not caring for quality, that's sucking money from kids...


----------



## Androo (Jun 26, 2003)

dont forget about the quidditch card game.


----------



## Ugg (Jun 26, 2003)

I would have a lot more respect for Rowling if she had donated some of that money to some kind of literacy program.  The books are excellent, there is no doubt that they deserve every ounce of praise they get but it has gone too far and she's rich enough.

Now that I'm on my soapbox, why don't other succesful artists, I'm thinking musicians mainly, donate money to help other struggling artists.....   Hmm, I think the world needs me to tell successful people what they should do with their money!


----------



## Androo (Jun 26, 2003)

yaaaa! all rich people should help the less fortunate!
it would slightly even things out. Though life isnt fair usually, and it always works out that way, it can be. People just arent letting this be. 
Why am i still here?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

voice, the expo in paris is around mid september - if i remember right it starts maybe 13th sept (should be monday anyway) ... and you know steve enjoys pulling out rabits of his ihat. it's too early to think what else's going to be out by then..


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 27, 2003)

If you get appointed to that slot, Ugg, get 'em to send me some cash. 

Hopefully G5 powerbooks, Gia.  I want to get a laptop, but with the G5s out...wanna get one of them.

I really miss my old laptop.


----------



## Androo (Jun 27, 2003)

"G5 powerbooks in 3-4 months"


----------



## mr. k (Jun 27, 2003)

Ahhhhh... I got my iPod yesterday, and got it all set up and have been listening it to the last few hours.  GOD THIS IS A NICE MACHINE! I got dirt all over the poor thing shoveling, but it's nice and clean right now.  But again, what a perfect thing!  I am so happy about it, and too think I was about to not buy it.
:^) !


----------



## Androo (Jun 27, 2003)

congrats, and welcome to iPod.


----------



## ksv (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *"G5 powerbooks in 3-4 months" *



Well, that's before the G5 Power Macs are supposed to ship (31. August + 2 months scheduled delay)


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

Koool ... hehé guys, .... i'm surfin' in Michigan Avenue Store ... only 7 hours queueing to get in here... i'll post some pix later


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 27, 2003)

You stood in line for 7 hours?  I don't think I'd wait that long for anything.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 27, 2003)

Ugg, I used to get worried about the billionaires out there and the way they seem to have all the money and leave the rest of the world to go hang.

But it occurs to me that they don't just sit on a pile of money like Ebenezer Scrooge. They invest it, they spend it, they buy ridiculously useless things or they put it into building businesses. It all goes to employing more people and building more factories and shops.
Sure, it would be better if some of the more selfish zillionaires spent their money on charity rather than - for instance - a gold plated toilet (ahem, Saddam Hussein). But at least there's a guy in a gold-plating workshop somewhere who is able to buy his kids new clothes thanks to the custom of some idiotic zillionaire.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 27, 2003)

Man symphonix - don't get down on people and their gold plated toilets... The only thing I have against them is they would look stupid as hell in the average bathroom.  But I ask you how could you turn down the opportunity to indulge yourself like that.  The toilet is friggin gold plated!  The only thing better would be a solid gold toilet...  Oh well.
Giaguara - that Chicago Store looks BOMB!  I might come visit a friend in Chicago and if I do I bet I'm gonna visit it.  Is it three floors or just two?  does that window overlooking the lawn/skylight belog to the apple store?  The roof on that place is beautiful :^)


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 27, 2003)

I would never spend that much money on something that I just $h|t on...what a waste.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

Soooo....  some pictures of Michigan Avenue Store opening


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 28, 2003)

Amen to that, Johnny.  I mean, hell, it's not even nice to look at.  It may be gold, but it's still a toilet.  Who goes around admiring _those_?


----------



## mr. k (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey... Some bathrooms do have really cool toilets.  Designing a bathroom is a whole experience kinda thing... But a gold plated toilet is gonna be ugly as hell no matter, because a bathroom with enough gold color in it to look good with a gold colored toilet will be ugly.  I really wasn't recommending a gold plated toiled :b  I just want to revoke my earlier statement, can it be stricken from the record?


----------



## voice- (Jun 28, 2003)

The first thing I think of about a gold plated toilet (or a solid gold toilet) would be the weight. Won't the lid be really heavy?
Besides, won't you wear it down? Every time you flush, golddust is going down the drain...


----------



## mr. k (Jun 28, 2003)

Ha, yeah it's really a stupid thing :v
Did saddam hussein actually have gold plated toilets in his mansion?  Man let's find him and torture him or something... ...What a mean thing to say!
Ugh - anyone wanna check out my weblog?  It's linked in my signature, I just put it up and it doesn't have any real content.  But checking for browser compatibility would be great, gotta go.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 29, 2003)

Mr K: Yes. In all of his mansions and hideouts there were gold plated toilets, basins and bathtubs. I mean, I've heard of people wanting to sit on their investments, but really!


----------



## mr. k (Jun 29, 2003)

hahahaha...


----------



## Arden (Jun 29, 2003)

Androo:  Why do you keep coming back?  Admit it, you love this site.


----------



## Androo (Jun 29, 2003)

i'm not here!
ummm i got unbusy for the past few days lol.... my busyness starts in like a day again....


----------



## voice- (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *I mean, I've heard of people wanting to sit on their investments, but really! *



hehe

While we're talking about people who are coming back, what exactly makes this place so addicting? I'd really want to know...see, I was gone, but now you're bookmarked again...

Oh well, it gives me something to talk about at the next Macosx.comoholics Anonymous meeting...


----------



## Arden (Jun 30, 2003)

It's all about increasing the post count.

Well, not really.  But I like to see what people have to say online.  I actually started to miss this site the past few days, when I couldn't access it.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2003)

"I remember my first post. That nervous fumble with the keyboard, the sudden anxiety as I hit the submit button, then the rush of adreniline as my post appeared before me in gorgeous orange and brown.

"Before I knew it, I was addicted. All I could think about was where I was going to get my next apple-script trick, or what could be funny about the phrase 'Digital Hub'..."

For those of you in the mood for a nostalgia trip: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4732

I particularly like the bit "In the hardware department there was only a couple of new iMacs - now abandoning flowers and spots for more conservative graphite and snow finishes"



That first post sounds terribly pro-Apple now, but it was written in response to a wave of "we hate you Apple - what a lame Macworld keynote" sort of posts.

Well, lets see some other 'first posts'!


----------



## Arden (Jul 1, 2003)

Mine isn't worth sharing.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2003)

Now you've only made us more curious.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't even remember mine.  It was two years ago.  I don't even remember what I had for dinner last night. 

Whatever it was, it was probably either in the programming section or the Unix section.  I _dimly_ remember asking about something in the programming section, and around the same time, giving someone some advice about something in the unix section, but I don't remember which was first.

The layout was different then, too, so who knows where the post might be at now? Heh


----------



## Nizzarr (Jul 1, 2003)

I love that avatar symphonix.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 1, 2003)

Hehe, here's my first post...

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5023


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey hey ... any apple margaritas for you guys?   (crushed ice and apple slices, then some tequila to the over 21, those under some tonic water)


----------



## toast (Jul 1, 2003)

LOL ! Ricky, your first post(s) were complete failures. Just like it was for us all


----------



## mr. k (Jul 1, 2003)

Aw be nice to him... It must have sucked to get completely ignored though.  I can't remember my first post - but is there a way to discover it?   Or does everyone just remember after posting thousand's of times what they're first posts were...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 1, 2003)

Mr. K:  Apparently yours is in here.  

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23550


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10370

Thats mine, at least I didn't get totally ignored


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2003)

Nizzarr: Thanks. *blush*


----------



## Androo (Jul 3, 2003)

hey i am back for a few days.......
look at this!


----------



## symphonix (Jul 4, 2003)

What do you mean by "stopped", Androo?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2003)

Notice what I just did?


----------



## Androo (Jul 4, 2003)

ummm you posted something?
and symphonix, what DID u say about stopping??


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2003)

Look in the title bar of this thread and you should (hopefully) see it.


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Look in the title bar of this thread and you should (hopefully) see it.   *



You changed "Herve's" to "Hervé's", eh?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes.    *Puts cap back on permanent marker*


----------



## symphonix (Jul 4, 2003)

Androo: you obviously edited it out. If you've changed your mind on that post and want to keep it to yourself, then I diddun-see-nuthin.

Ricky: to quote the great Hervoroski who was, is and will always be the surreal poet of this bar and grill;
"One monkey is eating a banana. The other is falling over it."


----------



## wiz (Jul 4, 2003)

change it back
..
change it back


----------



## edX (Jul 5, 2003)

changed back. ricky - nice trick, but it was meant to be the way it was.


----------



## Androo (Jul 5, 2003)

hehe
lol i editted my post cuz it was fun... i didnt want to explain myself..... you could change your post and then act like nothing ever happened.  hurray!


----------



## Arden (Jul 5, 2003)

Ricky, I noticed, even without ksv to ruin it for freakin' _everyone_.

To determine your first post:  Search for your screen name by user name, and in the thid options box select "Show results as posts."  Then either select in ascending order, or go to the last page of results, and you should see the first post you ever made.

Via this method, my first post is http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=175440#post175440.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 5, 2003)

Hmm, my first post was indeed in the programming section.


----------



## Androo (Jul 5, 2003)

hmmm... i am embarrased. the first post i ever did was a dare from my friend.....
i made a fake anti hacking program....
but then i looked around and noticed that this forum is a cool place to be...
then i made Androo52 account, and talked about my problems with openning classic.
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19712


----------



## toast (Jul 5, 2003)

My first post was 19-04-2003, about InDesign 2 and OSX font management...


----------



## Arden (Jul 6, 2003)

Honestly, I figured www.macosx.com would be some sort of Apple-endorsed tech support site.  Imagine my surprise when I came here and found out that it's actually a forum!  Well, after several months with this site (despite my absence during most of December and January after I signed up), I believe this site is much better than an Apple-endorsed tech support site, since it relies on actual user experience, and many of you are knowledgeable enough to solve most problems without necessarily needing Apple's help.  Plus, it's a good place to come and discuss, debate, and digitally drink.


----------



## Androo (Jul 6, 2003)

The way that i first came here was when i though that macosx.com would just be a shortcut to apple.com/macosx. By my surprise, i saw a very odd thing. I saw categories. I selected one, and say people chatting. I had never seen a forum before. hehe.


----------



## voice- (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I believe this site is much better than an Apple-endorsed tech support site, since it relies on actual user experience, and many of you are knowledgeable enough to solve most problems without necessarily needing Apple's help.*


In deed. That's my expeience as well. The Macosx.com community seem to know MUCH more about Macs than Apple does...


> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *I had never seen a forum before. hehe. *


You were a virgin? Well...I'm honored to be your first...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 7, 2003)

Changing the topic ... Hey - I want a Choi Nori! Do they sell them anywhere in the States or do i need to order one from Japan? They look kewl


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 7, 2003)

What the heck is a Choi Nori?

Sounds like a fish....


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 7, 2003)

Choi Nori 

in portuguese







and a Choi Nori screensaver (mac and windoze)


----------



## Trip (Jul 7, 2003)

I love macs.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 7, 2003)

You had best be loving Macs, otherwise you shouldn't be working here.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 8, 2003)

The Japanese have some of the coolest scooters. One I quite like is the Scoopy .... 50cc 4-stroke engine, combined with a console that has a speedo, adress book, calendar and organiser all integrated. Completely useless for those of us who aren't living the Tokyo lifestyle, but cool nonetheless.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 8, 2003)

Here's the console on the Scoopy:

http://www.honda.co.jp/motor-lineup/crea-scoopy/equip.html

Oh, and if you want something a little more trippy, Giaguara, this would definitely suit you:

http://www.italscooter.com.au/italjet/images/ScooopThreeQuarter.jpg

I love this design. It would definitely turn some heads. :-D


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 8, 2003)

Heh, not the last one! I'd rather have a motorcycle! Just that someone was thinking about a vespa and i happened to see a choi nori in wired, and they said that a choi nori costs basivally like from 60 000 yen = 500 $ .. i think one like those could be a cool alternative, never seen one alive though .. just wondering if they import them - now i'll look for scoopi too 

Oh, i was riding a motorcycle tonight in my dreams..


----------



## Perseus (Jul 8, 2003)

I have to use a PC at my job...and I would just like to let off some steam if you guys don't mind. I don't normally rant, but this aggrivated me more than anything. I was typing a perfectly good email in yahoo, one which i was so happy and involved in writing, it had no caps or new paragraph breaks.  Then, the computer Gods decided to have some fun. When I hit backspace twice, it brought me back to the email which I was replying to. When I hit forward, it said the page had timed out and my perfectly good email was lost!!!!   Now if i attempt to write this email again it wont come out the same.   I swear this would never have happened on my mac!!

This is a bar right? I think right now I could use a steak and a huuge coke. That would get my mind off of things.

-Perseus


----------



## hazmat (Jul 8, 2003)

This has nothing to do with the OS; it has to do with the browser.  If the focus is not in the text field, but in the main browser window and you hit the backspace key, it will go back one step in the history.  Hitting forward will take you back to where  you were, but of course sometimes sites that use very dynamic content won't work.  Yahoo should work fine that way though.


----------



## Perseus (Jul 8, 2003)

Woah!!!! Brooklyn!! Where in Brooklyn are you from?


----------



## hazmat (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perseus _
> *Woah!!!! Brooklyn!! Where in Brooklyn are you from? *



Carroll Gardens.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 8, 2003)

Choi Nori is 49cc`s?
Man, I love my 150cc Bajaj Legend's power and manual transmission! 

(I'll take the girl tho - look like a girl I was dating in college, then again most of them do!   )


----------



## Sogni (Jul 8, 2003)

Well I finally got Broadband at home (SBC Yahoo DSL) which - altho feels slow, it actually WORKS (compared to Adelphia PowerLink Cable that, well - didn't!).

I only have a lowly PC at home, and it really sucks (browsing plus downloading slows it down BAD, even with 512MBs of ram!).

Plus the fact I need to take my work with me (graphics, sites, files), so I'm really considering getting the 12" PowerBook...

But the only thing that turns me off about it is both USB and FireWire are the older/slower generation with no way to add a PCMCIA upgrade card. 

And I'm only budgeting ~$1500 for it (so I'll spend a little more to get the SuperDrive).

And here I am speaking about buying stuff without a penny to my name (rent, insurance and other stuff can really drain a wallet and bank account fast!).


----------



## Arden (Jul 9, 2003)

These are my responses to the last several responses:

Androo: My experience was much the same.

Voice: Yeah, Apple only _makes_ the computers... 

G: Looks like come kind of Pokémon-inspired scooter.

Trip:  Good!

Symph: The Italscooter looks like an ATV raped a motorcycle.

Perseus: Make sure you don't hit tab while writing email.

Sogni: We have Earthlink DSL, and I love it.  The only issue, and this probably isn't Earthlink's fault, but they cause the problem, is that we have to use MacPoET (Mac PPP over Ethernet) to connect, which isn't that big a deal.  The problem comes when disconnecting.  If someone disconnects, then chances are that the next person who connects will not be able to get through.  I don't know why, but often in these situations the next person has to restart the computer.  But besides that, it's great.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 9, 2003)

Perseus: While I can sympathise with you for having to use a PC at work, just be grateful you don't have to FIX PCs at work. 

Giguara: The bike I would like to get (though this prob won't happen now that I'm working casual) is the BMW Street Carver:

http://www.motorcycles.bmw.com.au/fmodels/f650cs.htm

Though, if I had to get a scoot, I like the Suzuki Burgman, the Yamaha T-Max and the Piaggio X9... Of course, none of those comes in anywhere near $500US.


----------



## Androo (Jul 9, 2003)

i have too say, my expierences were much the same.


----------



## Arden (Jul 10, 2003)

Symph:  But that way, you can break them and tell the customer either it's their fault, or it's unrepairable.  Then you can "recommend" they purchase a Macintosh.

I hope you don't get fired for taking this route, though...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2003)

i'd like something like THIs actually ... but those japanese toy bikes/scooters look just so fun as well. i'd be less dangerous to myself with one of these toy bikes btw


----------



## hazmat (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *i'd like something like THIs actually ... but those japanese toy bikes/scooters look just so fun as well. i'd be less dangerous to myself with one of these toy bikes btw  *



What?  You actually like something Italian? ;-)   Ducatis are awesome.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *i'd like something like THIs *



Hmmm... how about a combination of both? They (not sure who) makes a Scooter - that looks like a sport bike - something like that ducati even! I was beside myself when I saw it. Maybe my next bike???


----------



## Sogni (Jul 10, 2003)

Here it is:
http://www.derbiwest.com/GPR_Red_900.JPG



Not sure what the specs are but I believe I saw 50MPH tops on the speedo. (Hope it's faster than that!).


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes i do. Coffee (=espresso), sports cars (ferraris, diablo etc ..) ... umh. you know what i don't like but that's not so place-dependent so AFAIK it's kind of 'europe-other-than-UK'-thing. hooray, being 'non-male' is not anymore a handicap here ...


----------



## Sogni (Jul 10, 2003)

And the specs here:
http://www.derbiracing.com/2003/eng/equipo2003/moto.htm

125CCs??? My Scooter is 150! Damn... imagine - a "Vespa" looking scooter beating a Sport Bike... heh


----------



## Arden (Jul 10, 2003)

Personally, I'd go for a vehicle with 4 wheels and at least 2 seats side-by-side, but that's just my opinion.

If I were to get a scooter, I'd get a Razor scooter or similar for tootling around college.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 10, 2003)

Nah, I've had enough with 4 wheels! Now after getting my bike (see it as a Motorcycle or Scooter or whathaveyou) I feel FREE!
I'm going to have a very hard time getting back into a car!

Anyone want an old Mustang (302 V8 5.0L)? It's just taking up space in my parking spot!  

You can imagine the drastic change from $20+ to fill the tank on the Mustang to last me what the bike uses LESS than $2 bucks (1 gallon = 85-100 Miles Per Galllon), not to mention insurance! From $200 covers the bike for a year!

The only reason I'd go back to 4 wheels would be when I get married and start a family... 

Until then, I am on 2 wheels and FREE!!!   

(uh, I'll eat those words if I can ever afford one of my classic dream cars)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2003)

Nah, Ducati's look better! And they'd be powerful enough to hold 2 people (of which not 2 as skinny as me), not like Choi Noris, even when they are pretty ... I think i investigate better the japanese motorcycle market and what i can do about them to get one  ^_^


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

Bikers really bug me when they weave in and out of traffic without using their blinkers, expecting everyone to give way to their whimsy.  I know, not all bikers do this, but plenty do to make it annoying.

I prefer the safety and security of a car.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 11, 2003)

Heh, I can't get a bike.  I like to take turns as fast as I can...I know I'd kill myself if I ever rode one.


----------



## mr. k (Jul 11, 2003)

Last night I was driving down i-94 when some dumb ass on a bike entered the freeway and just shot off down the shoulder *while* riding his back wheel.  He scared the crap outta everyone in the car, and looked like he was about to kill himself... Sometimes people are just stupid!
But man... right when he flew past his engine backfired or something and just popped so loud.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 11, 2003)

I like to run with the bikes! Been lucky i guess ... broke my leg once (it was violet on the cut part for a year after) and destroyed quite badly-looking one heavy coat (i felt really lucky. the coat was really heavy so it saved my back)


----------



## Sogni (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, some people have a death-wish, doesn't really matter if it's on a bike or a car. 

I've seen more idiot drivers in cars  - especially the ones with a god-damned phone stuck in their ear, smoking a cigar or cigarette, and trying to drive! All at the same time!! 
ARGH!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 11, 2003)

Um...I don't have a cell phone, but I do often smoke in my car.  I don't see how _that_ detracts from driving any.  It's not like I'm paying attention to the cigarette at all.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 11, 2003)

I admit, i phone sometimes when driving ... and depending on the place where i am, i openly hate the safety belts (in US i would get the ticket for not wearing it, so i hate it and wear it). .. can we change the topic?


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

The people who talk on a cell phone, put on makeup, eat breakfast and yell at their kids in the back seat while doing 70 on the freeway should be shot because they're bound to kill someone else.  Fortunately this rarely happens...

It really bugs me when some hotshot teen in his souped-up Civic, or Camaro, or whatever, comes speeding around the corner and peels out.  I mean, I drive somewhat fast, but I always slow for my turns and I try to use caution.  It's just the people who don't care that make our insurance go sky high and make the road hazardous for the rest of us.

Then there's the drunk drivers...


----------



## mr. k (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah man insurance.... ugh.  Cars are messed up, we should just outlaw them in favor of friendlier methods of transportation - can anyone say subway?  Busses mabye?  *Friggin* walk to work, for *cripes* sake.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 11, 2003)

If the busses started running at night and on Sundays, I wouldn't have a problem with that at all.

And I'd rather not walk to work - it's 25 miles away.  That'd take me half the day just to get there.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 12, 2003)

um... no...
I'll stick with my Scooter thankyouverymuch!!!


----------



## Sogni (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Um...I don't have a cell phone, but I do often smoke in my car.  I don't see how that detracts from driving any.  It's not like I'm paying attention to the cigarette at all.  *



I meant the ones that are on the phone, smoking (puffing) AND driving all at the same time...

I'd feel much safer if that person had 3 hands (min, 4 hands even better!) and 2 heads.


----------



## Arden (Jul 12, 2003)

It detracts from your driving if you throw it out the window and get a ticket, though.

How can you stand to inhale all those toxic fumes into your lungs anyway?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

I'd say that would be more of an inhibition than detraction to your driving, in that case. 



> *How can you stand to inhale all those toxic fumes into your lungs anyway?*



With great relish.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *I'd feel much safer if that person had 3 hands (min, 4 hands even better!) and 2 heads.   *


That would have the opposite effect on me.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2003)

Yea, it detracts my driving a lot if i get a ticket


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

hello. I'll have a margarita (shows ID which says he's 26 years old).
I just spent the last 4 hours making a simple photo gallery. Now everything is set up, even a guestbook to comment on the Art pieces. http://penguinn.com/gallery i am adding more tomorro.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 12, 2003)

Yo dude! Thought you left!


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

i thought you play piano this time of day, mr. lloyd.


----------



## Ugg (Jul 12, 2003)

I like the 223 one a lot!  The pics came through ok but that was all, there was a lot of jumble using Safari.  

So, where'd ya get the fake ID?  I know, silly question because Firestarter FX does wonderful things


----------



## Androo (Jul 12, 2003)

not a fake id... a fake computer id! mwahahhahaha!

heheh and thanks.... it took me quite a long time indeed to make 223. I kept adding final touches. It was a lot brighter, and there was no 223 in the front. I might use that for something..... perhaps a website or forum called 223?

lol and yes i agree Ugg. It does WONDERFUL things. CLICK HERE TO SEE ITS WONDERULNESS!!!!!
hehehe dont get me started 



ps. where's that margarita!? i love lime drinks, they're delicious..!


----------



## Arden (Jul 13, 2003)

Your fake ID bounced, so no boozy woozy for you.

You need to clean up your code on that page, Androo.  I've seen other sites you've done and I know you don't write code that badly.  The images turned out well, however.


----------



## Trip (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey! I saw that!!!

*pokes arden*


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

Ow!

I'm pretty happy, guys.  My AP scores came in the mail today, and I got a 5 on my Calculus exam (range is 1-5)!  Drinks on me, but show some *valid* ID.


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Ow!
> 
> I'm pretty happy, guys.  My AP scores came in the mail today, and I got a 5 on my Calculus exam (range is 1-5)!  Drinks on me, but show some valid ID. *



Congratulations!  I started college as a math major.  When I stopped having fun with it I switched to Linguistics and never looked back.  I loved Linguistics.


----------



## Androo (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Your fake ID bounced, so no boozy woozy for you.
> 
> You need to clean up your code on that page, Androo.  I've seen other sites you've done and I know you don't write code that badly.  The images turned out well, however. *



hahahaha i accidentally pasted all that in. i made it pretty messy eh?


----------



## Arden (Jul 14, 2003)

Hazmat: So what do you do with a degree in linguistics?

Androo: Yes, please do!


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2003)

Speaking of which, that link to an mp3 on your band's site...it't broken


----------



## hazmat (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Hazmat: So what do you do with a degree in linguistics?
> *



UNIX system administration. ;-)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 14, 2003)

Anyone ever wondered why in a city in any western movie there are 5000 men and in media 3 or 4 women? And all of those always blonde?


----------



## voice- (Jul 14, 2003)

5000 is a bit exaggerrated...more like 500, a tenth of which are sitting at a bar, the rest are all home waiting for some lynching to take place...

The 3-4 women all work at the bar, and I just figured they were so loose that no more were needed...

So no, I never wondered...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 15, 2003)

Heh. hilarious 

That's not why I'm skinny by the way.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 15, 2003)

Heh.

Um...and deny it all you want to, Gia. 

hazmat - like you need a degree in linguistics to talk cryptically.


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Speaking of which, that link to an mp3 on your band's site...it't broken *



yea my friend wanted me to take it off, since he was embarrassed of people to hear him sing. I actually think he's a pretty good singer. Once he comes back from camp we're going to record, and the link will have a better mp3.


----------



## Androo (Jul 15, 2003)

Giaguara: where did you find this? that kind of stuff isn't in my newspaper!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats on the 5 arden, I haven't gotten my scores back yet 

Did you take any besides Calc?


----------



## Arden (Jul 16, 2003)

First, the news:

That article is good news for men everywhere!  Now we can get women to have more sex (andgaspswallow!) by saying it'll help them lose weight, then get all defensive about how they're not fat, etc.  Sign me up for that study.  

Johnny:  Here are all my AP scores.

*2001* Chemistry: 3
*2002* English Lang. & Comp.: 3; Biology: 4
*2003* English Lit. & Comp.: 3; Psychology: 4; Calculus:

::angel:: ::angel:: ::angel::*5*::angel:: ::angel:: ::angel::

I hear angels singing around my house.

P.S.  That article's so funny, I bookmarked it, and I'm going to download it in case it gets taken down.  LOL!!


----------



## symphonix (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm just wondering about how the participants in the study explained it to their boyfriends and husbands. With one control group swallowing and one control group not swallowing, all for the sake of science, there would have to have been some explaining done there. ;-)


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 16, 2003)

Hell, would you have complained either way? 

I know I wouldn't have.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 16, 2003)

Heh! YEah, I can't figure why guys would complain if their girlfriend (or boyfriend if gay/bi.. I can't figure why the effect would be valid only for women!) went to THAT diet..


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2003)

It's offical! Tomorrow I plan on reading this entire thread! Since it's saturday and I'm really excited about looking into the conversations of the past. I'll inform you all when I start, and when I finish. Wish me luck!

Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm highly optimistic you'll be finished with this thread this time next week.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 18, 2003)

Hehe! finished with the thread? i hope that means only "having read" and having commented 4 % of the posts


----------



## ksv (Jul 18, 2003)

This thread should've been published as a book


----------



## ksv (Jul 18, 2003)

Just me, or does Ed's intro post change every time I read it? 

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12852&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2003)

Nope it's still the same. 
i hope to get an early start with the thread, probably around 7:00 am is when I'll start reading, hopefully I can finish before 1:00 the next morning.

It's really exciting to read through things that have happened in the past. Like that one time all the members left, anybody remember that? Anyway, it'll be fun for sure.

What can I use in place of coffee?!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 18, 2003)

Mountain Dew, Jolt, whatever 

Bets on if he'll make it?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 19, 2003)

I just had a go to see how it is. You can get through about 5 pages in 20 minutes, so that only works out to 50 hours of solid reading to get through the whole Cafe. I gave up after 5 pages. 

Here's a pretty good Hervism from way, way back, though:

"You don't know that chicks are not allowed in Belgium they are full of dioxine and pcb from Hanekop and Dehaene."


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2003)

Rise the messages per page to 50 so you save  a lot of time though.


----------



## Trip (Jul 19, 2003)

Ok, here I am. 8:00 am. I'm pretty tired, but Coldplay is keeping me awake.  I'm off to start right now! I'll see you all in a couple hours...hopefully.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2003)

Quote some funny posts in whatever part of the thread, Trip


----------



## Trip (Jul 19, 2003)

Oh wow, this is taking a LOT LONGER than I expected! I just reached page 80 and it's already 2:00 in the afternoon! Of-course that time includes bathroom brakes, breakfast+lunch breaks, and chore breaks.

i'm gonna take a little break here now just because my brain is fried! lol, I've got some really great quotes coming though! I'll try to reach page 100 by tonight, then tomorrow continue on from there.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 19, 2003)

Heh, now you see why I said I was optimistic you'd finish reading it by this time next week.


----------



## Trip (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah, It's a lot harder than I thought it'd be, and it's really got some quite boring parts which are really hard to make it through. 

Later today I'll continue.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

Hmm, maybe I should read it sometime. Should take me a while 

P.S., WHOOHOOOOOOOOO! Post # 1000!!!!!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## Androo (Jul 21, 2003)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Androo (Jul 21, 2003)

whaaa? i have more than 1000?! man, i talk too much!


----------



## Androo (Jul 21, 2003)

blah!


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

Shut up Androo, before you incur the Moderator's wrath


----------



## Androo (Jul 21, 2003)

i can incur whatever i want!
ps. i have 1131 posts now. that's 131 more than yours.
ps ps. i like your enthusiastic portrayment.
ps ps ps. i hope that made sense.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

PPPPS: SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2003)

Shh...  

-Ricky
The guy with more (meaningful) posts than Androo


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 21, 2003)

That's not a hard one.  Someone with 400 posts has more meaningful posts than Androo.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2003)

::Nod::


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh come on guys, he's the resident jester. We need him around to liven it up!


----------



## ksv (Jul 21, 2003)

I guess this is a typical part of the thread that is hard for Trip to read through


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2003)

I think you're thinking about Tree/Hervé.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

KSV: lol, SORRY! 
Ricky: Yah, he's pretty good too. Doesn't hurt to have two though, does it?


----------



## Androo (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Shh...
> 
> -Ricky
> The guy with more (meaningful) posts than Androo *



i love you.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *i love you. *


Sorry, I'm taken.


----------



## wiz (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *...Someone with 400 posts has more meaningful posts than Androo.  *



yea apply the theory of relativity


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Sorry, I'm taken.   *



i'm not


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

wiz, why the double post?


----------



## Perseus (Jul 22, 2003)

I am almost certain it was suggested before, but wouldn't it be great if there was a macosx.com conference where we would all meet up?


----------



## Perseus (Jul 22, 2003)

I am almost certain it was suggested before, but wouldn't it be great if there was a macosx.com conference where we would all meet up?


----------



## mr. k (Jul 22, 2003)

NO double post...
But a macosx confrence would probably have to be organized by the patrons of this board.  Just organize it and give it a convenient location and I'm sure some people would show up.


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

How about on the sunny beaches of Canada? We'll have Punch and Apples.
+imacs will be set up everywhere for email and website use, and then just make places look cool!


----------



## mr. k (Jul 22, 2003)

There are iMac's set up all over canada just to make it look cool?  Awesome...


----------



## mr. k (Jul 22, 2003)

Wait but is there an apple store there?  That's gotta be a requirment for this board.  I would host it but I really don't like having parties at my house.  Mabye if I could get someone to bring a few kegs...  And you guys would have to put up with everyone who got word that I had a few kegs at my house.


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

THERE IS NO APPLE STORE IN CANADA :'(
(touchy subject for androo).
nooo where we have the macosx party, on the sunny beaches of canada, we'll set up pretty imacs.
But there are many Apple Stores (not the offical apple store though), all over toronto. There has to be more than 10 downtown toronto.
I haven't spotten any others though, but there has to be more.


----------



## wiz (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *wiz, why the double post? *



server lag =(.. or maybe it was just my pc. should've used my mac.. but safari sucks. but there is camino... but that app just hogs my poor mac's resources.. well at least thats the impression i get.. (it loads slowly).


----------



## mr. k (Jul 22, 2003)

Ill fight you wiz... Drop that statement! Safari doesn not suck :^)


----------



## Androo (Jul 22, 2003)

i love safari. It's like the Internet's child.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 22, 2003)

Safari def doesnt suck and camino loads just about as fast for me as Safari does which is quite quick


----------



## wiz (Jul 23, 2003)

i don't like saying it myself.. but safari does at least sort of sucks  .  

these are the problems i face anyways:
sometimes textarea fields do not work correctly.. i.e sometimes i'm unable to write... for some reason nothing gets displayed.

and sometimes.. (especially in phpbb forums) cached version of the webpage is displayed not a fresh one from the server!!

otherwise safari is pretty cool


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

A) Safari is a 1.0 product, give Apple time to iron out all the crap.

B) IE displays cached pages sometimes, too, it can be nice for the New Threads search where I can go back to "new" threads from an hour ago, if I'm careful and the page doesn't get refreshed, and read "new" posts that wouldn't be new anymore at the time.  (Hope that made sense!)

C) 31337 w007n355, post #6000 on this thread!  Suck on that, you're all my bitches!  Okay, fine, you can all have an Apple juice on me.


----------



## mr. k (Jul 23, 2003)

The only problems I've had with safari are these:  when you write in a text box and scroll up, the cursor in the textbox defaces the bottom info bar (command-\).  And right now it seems to not want to load apple.com fully, but thats probably something of a corrupted cache file...
But it's such a pretty little browser!  Try this: press command-\, command-b, command-shift-\, and then look at how tight that is.  If you need to enter a url press command-l, and your cursor moves into the url bar (you just can't see it).  To open some bookmarks you can either go to the bookmarks menu or press command-shift-b for the bookmarks window :^)
Safari is love!


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 23, 2003)

arden, I had post #5000!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 23, 2003)

Have you showered recently, Arden?  If not, I'd rather have my apple juice in a glass.  

Actually, though, c'mon, this is a *bar* and grill - let's have something better than apple juice for the 6000th post.


----------



## Arden (Jul 23, 2003)

How some punch?  Like in the mouth?

Mr. K:  Do you have a screenshot?


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh come on arden, you're scaring all the little switchers away!


----------



## Androo (Jul 24, 2003)

Little Switcher Jimmy just ran home because of you. Good job Arden, yea thanks, great job.
DarkShadow is right. Let's not have apple juice. How about some cider!?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 25, 2003)

OMG!!! What have I done??? 
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=234989#post234989
Can anyone see anything strange from my screenshot (not, not the background, nor the blur). 
(hint, something's missing somewhere).


----------



## ksv (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *OMG!!! What have I done???
> http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=234989#post234989
> Can anyone see anything strange from my screenshot (not, not the background, nor the blur).
> (hint, something's missing somewhere).  *



You've taken the HD icon away you son of a win**ws user!


----------



## Sogni (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL
No, that's not it...

Sometimes I feel like not having the drives on my desktop, sometimes I do...


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 25, 2003)

i dont know whats missing, but what is the icon in your menubar for (next to your ichat status and monitors)


----------



## Sogni (Jul 25, 2003)

That's Proteus' status (same thing as iChat's but for more IM Networks).




> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *i dont know whats missing, but what is the icon in your menubar for (next to your ichat status and monitors) *


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 26, 2003)

Anyone for a glass of wine?


----------



## Ricky (Jul 26, 2003)

Apple juice sounds really good right about now.


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Why is there a "Go" menu in your Finder?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 26, 2003)

Um...there's one in every OS X's Finder.

Um...only thing I see _different_ is that your folder says how many items it has in it...but that's not anything missing.

If you say it's some icon that should be in your Dock, I'm gonna shoot you.


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, powerful sentiment, DS!  Now who's scaring people?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Um...there's one in every OS X's Finder.
> 
> Um...only thing I see different is that your folder says how many items it has in it...but that's not anything missing.
> ...



Um... heh...
*Puts on full-body armor*


----------



## ksv (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, I was wondering why you didn't have System Preferences in your dock


----------



## Arden (Jul 26, 2003)

Why didn't you speak up sooner then?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 26, 2003)

Sheesh...you have at least 20 icons there...and we're supposed to figure out which one is missing? 

ksv - I don't have System Preferences in my Dock, either.  Don't need it there, you can go to the Apple menu and open up the System Preferences from there.  I'm pretty minimalist when it comes to how many icons I have in my Dock.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 27, 2003)

Ugh... man - you guys are no fun!   

No Safari (& no Internet Explorer). Nothing but Netscape 7.1 - Ed would be appalled!


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 27, 2003)

Netscape is the only good browser on linux!!  But when I'm on my Mac I only use Safari


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

Safari's really matured in the last while...it's now got the spell-checker on by default and tabs are there, so it's my main Mac browser. I still miss the ability to see a URL when I hover over a link thou...


----------



## hazmat (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Safari's really matured in the last while...it's now got the spell-checker on by default and tabs are there, so it's my main Mac browser. I still miss the ability to see a URL when I hover over a link thou... *



So then click on View and then Status Bar.


----------



## voice- (Jul 27, 2003)

I want a hovering stickie...


----------



## Sogni (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, that's how I started liking the new Netscape...

Friend kept saying how he likes Netscape on his Mac - I had installed Linux on a workstation and needed a good browser. So I downloaded it to see what all the fuz was about.

Then I downloaded it to my Windows PCs and quickly replaced Mozilla - and even made it Default Browser in Windows (I never did that before).

Then since I had it on ALL my computer but my Mac, I decided to give the Mac version a try.

Now it's my default browser on ALL Operating Systems! 

Safari still needs work for me to use it full-time - I was using it full-time but was getting sick 'n tired of having to run IE on quite a few sites! Grrr!

So everything else if off of my dock, but they're still installed and I'll keep 'em around to check site design 'n stuff.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jul 28, 2003)

I use safari all the time 
it has essentially replaced omniweb as my main browser


----------



## Sogni (Jul 28, 2003)

To take this even further off topic...

I just passed my Motorcycle Written Test today 'n got my permit! *Boogie*


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *To take this even further off topic...
> 
> I just passed my Motorcycle Written Test today 'n got my permit! *Boogie*  *



Nice, what kind of bike do you have or are planning on?


----------



## Sogni (Jul 28, 2003)

It's a Vespa-Clone (as I like to call it), a Bajaj Legend 
( http://sogni.nzdigital.com/blog/ scroll down to the bottom ).
150 CCs, 9 HP, 4-Stroke, Manual Transmission, 100 MPG... Under $3k 

Not exactly a motorcycle, but I was getting conflicting reports on what license I needed. Dealer said Class C, Insurance wasn't sure but wanted Class M to insure it, and everyone else said Class M...

I was riding it with a Class C since I bought it 3 months ago, and decided to put all concerns to rest and get a Class M since I want a bigger bike eventually. Not sure which I'll graduate to since they all grab my attention for one reason or another! 

I've hardly touched my car since I got the bike... I've quickly become a rider and no longer like cars (a few exceptions)!


----------



## mr. k (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't believe people can actually look at netscape (or mozilla) windows.  That toolbar is so friggin' ugly!!  It's disgusting!  Try mozilla firebird, because it's still mozilla but it's not ugly as hell.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 28, 2003)

You can change the themes. 
I'm just tired of Beta/Bugy browsers and sites that specifically check for IE or Netscape. I just want something that WORKS! And has Tabs! And Pop-Up Blocking! 





> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *I can't believe people can actually look at netscape (or mozilla) windows.  That toolbar is so friggin' ugly!!  It's disgusting!  Try mozilla firebird, because it's still mozilla but it's not ugly as hell. *


----------



## Arden (Jul 28, 2003)

Have you told G the news yet, Sogni?  She'd be really interested to hear that you're a rider now.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes, Mozilla Firebird is a pretty good browser, better than Netscape, at any rate. But I still use Safari for all my surfing needs.


----------



## chevy (Jul 29, 2003)

Firebird is now my #2, after Safari, and before Mozilla 1.4 and Camino.


----------



## mr. k (Jul 29, 2003)

Firebird is so similar to safari that I can't help but like it.  As safari is my number one browser right now, whenever I need to test something for mozilla (the rendering engine) I open up firebird because it launches so much faster then mozilla (what a beast) and looks so much better then mozilla.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 29, 2003)

arden of course i know


----------



## Arden (Jul 29, 2003)

LOL... just making sure.

Internet Explorer 5.1 is the _only_ browser I use because I'm stuck in 9.2 for surfing.  But it's still pretty good.


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Safari is the only way to go. If you're not on Safari you're sniffing the wrong thing.


----------



## Sogni (Jul 30, 2003)

Tell that to:
https://login.business.wamu.com/busbanking/logon.asp
http://launchtoday.launch.yahoo.com...your version of Netscape Navigator&reloaded=1
and a bunch of others.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 30, 2003)

Safari doesn't cache my website correctly 

http://www.thinktwisted.com





Yes, I know it uses frames  
I like them (unless they are used to advertise)


----------



## wiz (Aug 1, 2003)

yea johnnyV thats the real problem with safari. the rest are all web-developer issues. but safari does a terrible when it caches websites.


----------



## chevy (Aug 1, 2003)

kill the cache... we need a way to limit cache to 1M or so.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 3, 2003)

I love mushrooms


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

I had mushrooms for dinner.

My dad grilled some vegetarian portabello mushroom burger patties, and we enjoyed them on large onion buns with excellent corn on the cob and a nice cabbage salad.

Or do you like the illegal kind?


----------



## chevy (Aug 4, 2003)

I had cheese... swiss cheese... mmmh


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Only?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 4, 2003)

cheese is great sometimes ill just get a block of colby cheese and some ritz crackers   and go to town


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 4, 2003)

And I had a nopal "beef" ... = cactus leaf. Yummy.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 4, 2003)




----------



## Perseus (Aug 5, 2003)

Ever eaten snake? It apparently tastes like hot dogs.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope, never eaten that. I don't eat meat. 
Heh... a jaguar that switched


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

has anyone eaten prairie oysters, they are one of those foods, that make me cringe just thinking about it


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Now did you have to bring those up?  I mean oysters are good, but please...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

lol  sorry


----------



## hazmat (Aug 5, 2003)

I ate a good amount of oysters over the past week.  Spent the past week in New Orleans.  I love that town.


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

Did you spend Spring Break there?  I plan to do that someday.  You can probably figure out why. ::angel::


----------



## hazmat (Aug 5, 2003)

No.  I'm way out of college, in years and also mindset.  I was around Bourbon St. a few times, but for me it got old quickly.  When I travel I like to meet locals and hang with them to see how people live.  I did and had a blast.  Truly awesome town.  Interesting comparing it to NYC, where I live and grew up.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

Both are cities I've never been but that I plan to visit, someday.

I actually used to have a New Orleans shirt, back in 3rd grade or so.  I think it said "Bourbon St." on the back... can't remember, I've had a lot of shirts in my time.  (Right now, they're all dirty! )


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2003)

Bonjour! Je M'appelle Trip! Votre nom? Enchanté! Enchantée (?)! Je suis débutant @French. Salut! 

lol, i'm trying. That's all that matters.


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey, I took Spanish in school, not French; I can't understand a word you're saying!  Not even your name!

Um...


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone have any body piercings?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 11, 2003)

Francais! J'ai pris deux ans au francias.. Je suis un peu *rusty*...


----------



## Trip (Aug 11, 2003)

Hehe, au francias! Pardon, je suis débutant(e).

I'm actually teaching myself.  I take ASL at school and Japanese through a small internet school. So by the end of the year I hope to be quite good at three new languages.  Now if I could only get English right...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 11, 2003)

thats cool, is it tough to teach yourself a language? (having discipline in doing the work), especially like Japanese


----------



## hazmat (Aug 11, 2003)

IMO  the only way to really learn a language is to live in a country that speaks it.  It also doesn't hurt to have studied Linguistics.   After less than a year and a half in Brazil, Brazilians tell me I speak Portuguese like a native and with no accent.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2003)

It's amazing what one year of Spanish class did for me.    I can get the gist of what most things say, even if I haven't learned the words!  It's amazing.

I mean, I took a look at the Mexican Apple.com...  Wow...


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm taking Spanish lessons, I'm not sure how much I can understand, but it's fun at least! Sorta like learning a new programming language but harder, since I have to learn how to speak it and everything...


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

I took 3 years of Spanish in high school, and, while I learned how to speak fairly well, I'm glad I'm not taking it anymore.

Nope, no body piercings aside from this pipe in my forehead. 

Is there an "overscore" character, like _ but on top?


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

It's really actually easy to teach yourself. You just have to have connections. 
For example: I talk on a daily basis to people who are fluent in French on Carracho. My friend speaks Japanese quite well. And my brother has taken ASL three years in a row.

So for me, learning these languages is just a basic conversation with some friends.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh and btw, I really hope when I die I get my obituary featured on apples web site... That would mean I was a huge success.


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

Where'd that come from?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 12, 2003)

i think he is referring to Gregory Hines' on the Apple index page


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Mr. K, first you have to be a standout person and famous worldwide for thinking differently.  You can't just be a loyal, faithful Mac user; you have to use your Mac to change the world, like Trip's signature says.


----------



## Trip (Aug 13, 2003)

I didn't even notice the Apple.com update until a couple minutes ago. Sad. And instead of having me be on there when i die: I'd rather just live forever.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Anyone have any body piercings? *



Umh, yes. 3 in each ear + 1 high on right ear ... I guess those don't count as piercings? Well I have a pierced belly. ::angel::


----------



## Androo (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow the topic has changed since i was here back at post 590!


----------



## voice- (Aug 13, 2003)

OK, for the next 5 minutes all drinks are on me, I'm celebrating.
My new iPod FINALLY arrived, and I was quite surprised to find it was much thinner than the previous one, I was expecting the same dimensions with rounded edges...oh well, the smaller, the better


----------



## Arden (Aug 13, 2003)

Androo: Duh.

Voice: Mazel tov.  I'll have a (root) beer.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 14, 2003)

voice- good that you are happy with the new one. 

greetings from easton apple store.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

*Walks in, sees nobody around but Darkshadow passed out in the corner, leaves*


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

Anyone for a coffee and apple pie?


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 17, 2003)

I'll take a piece of pie with some vanilla ice cream, but no coffee


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

Okay, here a huge slice of apple pie with ice cream ... I think I'll have a soy protein shake after my coffee, maybe I'll wake up with that ..


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

Ick... I want some orange juice - good clean refreshment!
Maybe an omelet too.  I wonder if they serve omelets at this grill?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

Of course! If we don't have something at the menu, we'll add it there!!

Hey .. I think we still need some bartenders here! Anyone interested in virtual bartendering? Arden? mr K? Habilis?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

If you teach me how to make a virgin martini hun... That's all I can drink anyway ;^)


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh, and look what just flashed across CNN on the flatscreen across from the bar -- http://www.cnn.com/2003/US/West/08/17/roller.coaster.death.ap/index.html
"Man dragged through the air by his hair, rollercoaster."
0vc4!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Wow... it didn't say how long his hair was, which could make a difference in what happened.  The owner/operator too... at least it wasn't a customer who could sue the park, I guess...

Um, I'll be a bartender.  I promise I won't drink any of the alcoholic beverages until I turn 21.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

Yuck, that sucks. Thatswhy I have my hair never down ..


----------



## mr. k (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah that poor guy...
He was working maintenance too :^(


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

i am going to have my girlfriend put her hair up now when she rides on rollercoasters now, that was shocking to read


----------



## mr. k (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, it sounds like the kind of thing they would but in the Onion, but a lot meaner.


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2003)

*falls over


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

.. changing the subject; has any of you guys fasted? And how and how long? I've done water only and water + fruit / veget. juices + herbal teas for up to a few weeks ... thinking of master cleanse. I think I need some more cleansing than I can get from the normal (veget.) food and medicines etc. So I guess I'll try ..


----------



## Androo (Aug 18, 2003)

i once fasted for 24 hours... holiday 
I had a headache the whole time. I eat a lot and i stay thin. Its strange  growth spurt i spose.
lol like my avatar? I made it quickly in flash. It may be... offensive i suppose.   i like it
i made an avatar for my friend too.... look at the post below


----------



## Androo (Aug 18, 2003)

.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2003)

Androo your avater looks pervert. And 24 hours fasting is just not eating ..


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 18, 2003)

i didnt eat for 12 hours yesterday for a blood test yesterday, impressive i know


----------



## Arden (Aug 19, 2003)

I've fasted for the same reasons as Androo: Yom Kippur.  Not even water.

Who was the guy with the avatar of "guy kicking other guy off cliff" that constantly repeated?  That was a cool avatar.

Am I a bartender then, or what?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 19, 2003)

Nope arden, Position filled...
hmmm... But mabye we could open the bar up for you on sunday mornings?

please don't take this to heart.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2003)

Why not Arden? A bartender should be someone who is often in the bar .. like you, and has a very social charachter ... of course more bartenders won't be a bad idea for the busier days ...


----------



## mr. k (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, it's not really a position - just get back behind the bar and start servin' us up man!


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

ooo arden, i had water. I would've gone insane if i didnt have water.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

Androo I can't even tell what your avatar is...Looks like you are zooming in on a face, how is that bad?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 19, 2003)

jonnyv - at least when I posted this, the avatar is zooming in on the trucks of a skateboard...
It's kind of reddish brown in color too, I don't know if it's the same thing you saw.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

Ahhhh yes, I see it now, and his head is under it.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 19, 2003)

Ahahahahaha!!!!
I was browsing Ricky's site cause I was bored and foudn this, he was some serious talents


----------



## Androo (Aug 19, 2003)

yup my new avatar is zooming into a face. it's supposed to be confusing. It's supposed to make you want to look at it, the whole point of an avatar.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 19, 2003)

He he he ...

Just thought I'd drop by to let you know that I am still around and reading the forums, but since I'm pretty much forbidden to post anything at all about the IT industry, Virii, Security flaws in Windows, etc ... well, that only leaves casual chatting and fixing people's problems.

So, I'm still around, guys, and I'll shout a round of eDrinks for everyone here - Androo can have a chocolate milk. ;-)


----------



## GadgetLover (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the day when new cars come with onscreen navigation, DVD players AND a built in Macintosh!


----------



## edX (Aug 20, 2003)

*ed about faints seeing symphonix and GL the dawg walk in the bar out of the blue on the same day*

hey guys!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 20, 2003)

Here Ed, some smelling salts.


----------



## Androo (Aug 20, 2003)

yay chocolatte milk! thanks!
and thanks to the salts that i stole from arden, its salty chocomilk!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2003)

Androo, you'll get free virtual drinks all day tomorrow for your birthday!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone have any tips on keep a room / apartment cool?

We only have on AC in the living room - and nomater what I do my bedroom will NOT cool down at all!
(well, at 3am it finally cools down for 2 or 3 hours with AC on in living room and Fan at my door).

I've though of those portable AC units but they are fregging expencive ($500 is fregging expencive to me), and installing an AC unit in the bedroom is not an option (fregging manager/owners).


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2003)

Get a hammock and sleep in it. Or get a firewire fan ... or be like me: I sleep even in summer with winter blankets. If there is any air condition etc running, I either sleep under tons of blankets, or try to sleep with tons of painkillers. I never suffer for summer, I love the hot weather (at night too) but the winter and cold air are letterally a pain for me (or my muscles more specificly).


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 20, 2003)

i have a small personal fan over my desk aimed at where i sit, which works ok, i dont know if this would work in your situation


----------



## Trip (Aug 20, 2003)

*walks into the bar with a big grin*

Hey guys. First day of school today. Went OK, I'm a Junior so I get all the ladies without trying. 
I'm reading a really interesting book about making people like you. It's very interesting, but even more interesting is the fact I already knew everything it has to say. 

*lifts hand and orders a Berry Beer and some crackers*

I'm really excited for tomorrow. I hope I can make a lot more friends then I have in the past couple of years in highschool. Also other good news is that I have a very close friend in all of my classes. So I don't have to be nervous or anything.  Right now I'm listening to Switchfoot playing "Meant to Live" and the time is now 10:03. I've promised myself I'd hit the sack before 10:30. I have to get up at 6:00 to get ready for school. It kind of stinks. But the bonus time really pays off...I've got plenty of time to shower, dress, eat, browse the net for a minute, brush my teeth, and try and do something with what little hair I have. 

Still on the topic of school: I don't understand girls. They tell there friends they hate me, and then they come over and talk really nice with me and say crazily nice things. I just don't get it. I read that if they keep eye contact or something like that then they like you. Anybody have any input on this?

*picks up a napkin and wipes off face, hands the emtpy glass and cracker wrapers back to the tender*

Maybe this year I'll get lucky and actually go on a REAL date.  Who knows! Just gimme any tips you do. I'll be by later to pick up on this. 

For now...goodnight gentle men. And of-course gentle ladies.

*walks out, waving to everybody*


----------



## Sogni (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a box fan on me most of the time at home, and that's not enough! It's just circulating HOT air! Blah!!!

Gia, I'm a Polar Bear, I LOVE cold low-lit places! I used to work in an ice-cold server room! Those days are gone and I've been suffering ever since! 

I NEED to move to West-Canada! 
Hell - Antartica!!!   
Nah, Alaska! Yeah! Alaska! 

I'm serious!
My dream is to live in a place where my primary mode of transporation is Siberian Husky-pulled sleds and/or snow-mobiles! 

So what the heck am I doing in HOT Southern California where there is no such thing as winter???!!! ARGH!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 20, 2003)

Trip, let me know if you figure that one out - cuz I've stoped dating - what, a year or more ago? 

I'm thinking of just skipping that part and adopting a kid! MUCH better chick-magnets than dogs! Plus, much better chances I'll get the kind of girl I want (family-orientated). heh 

*Needs a beer and a sig* oh wait, I don't drink nor smoke... nevermind!
I'll take a Mocha-Malt Frappuchino.


----------



## symphonix (Aug 20, 2003)

Trip,
I haven't figured girls out either. And I'm 23. But it's probably best if you just accept that:
- They don't always say what they mean, or what they're really thinking. This doesn't count as lying. 
- If she does like you, she might not want to admit that to her friends. And if she doesn't, well, she just needs to get to know you. He he he ...


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't always say what I mean - I'm sometimes afraid of dissatisfying the others. When I mean something positive, I try to say that though - positive feedback is always nice to get too. 
If I like someone I rarely tell it to my friends (other males) ... I generally don't trust other females, I guess it's been always like that - or my first ever memories were e.g. about my mum - she seemed so plain dumb, unable to keep anything as her knowledge that I decided early that I better not trust her in anything. 
So I don't understand females either. 

Sogni, your idea of adopting is cool.  I sometimes notice that I'm scared of kids - when they scream... I hate people screaming. So I think I'd simply assume that the kid is a miniature adult and try to treat him/her as such.

What has saddened me a lot recently is the death of 'uomo universale', the ideal of the time of Leonardo da Vinci etc. The ideal in reneissance was a human who could be able to do a lot of things well. Nowadays too often it seems to be exactly what they are not looking for. If I have a background in something and have done 10 other things and want to do still something else, that isn't ok as I lack a 5 years experience on _that_ particular field, whichever it is. I hope my multitasking in life isn't this time seen as a negative thing ... doing 3-5 things meanwhile for living sounds and feels weird, I know what I'd want to do, but I feel like being too 'uomo universale' for that. I hope this time it'll be seen as a big plus, and that my Spanish will count too... 

Androo, have you thought about making a birthday avatar?


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

Gia,
As you can probably tell, I've been wanting a kid (family actually) for a while, but other (natural) means of aquiring one hasn't worked - mostly girls have other things in mind - but not children (money mostly, two of them wanted green cards)... which was one big reason I broke up with my fiancee some years back. She didn't even like the idea of adopting! So that was the end of that! 

I just wish I knew where to start. 


About being able to do a lot of things...
I was shocked when I heard "you are over-qualified" and "we can't meet your previous salary" like I cared about them matching my previous salaray - it was better than what I was making at the time - NOTHING!

So to heck with them - I now have my own company and am my own boss (No, I can't afford to hire anyone, so put your resumes away! LOL).

So now, no stress, no corporate BS, and I get to pick 'n chose my clients (altho I can't afford to be TOO picky). 
Only down side is low income. But I hope to change that soon.


----------



## Androo (Aug 21, 2003)

i have air conditioning on, but my mom always puts it to 32 (celcius). I always put it down to 26, which is normal. 32 is too damn hot! It's like florida weather!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

Sogni, tell the girls the next time if they get a (your) kid they will get the citizenship if their (your) kid is born in USA.


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

Trip, you forgot to pay the tab!   I thought you were 19, too...

Sogni, hose down everything in your room with cold water.    Barring that, try placing something that keeps cold in front of your fan, because it will draw the heat from the air surrounding it, which will then be blown around the room.  Or try keeping a lot of cold stuff spaced around the room.  Or open a window.

As for relationships, I can't make heads nor tails of it.  I've gone out with 3 girls in my life, and all ended for some reason or another.  I can actually list them: the first broke up with me for some stupid stuff I said (but we're friends now), the second and I stopped communicating after our only real date (she lives in NJ, so it wouldn't have worked very well), and the third I took to prom but she didn't express much interest in me afterward, so I lost interest in her as well.

Does anybody have any experience with dating services?  I'm thinking about contacting someone through Yahoo! Personals, but I'd like your advice before I do anything.


----------



## Androo (Aug 21, 2003)

i'm fourteen, and starting high schools. This is the start of my 4 year girlfriend searching time. I've had 1, and i am lucky cuz i was 13. Strange.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Sogni, tell the girls the next time if they get a (your) kid they will get the citizenship if their (your) kid is born in USA.  *



You know, I've been SERIOUSLY thinking of that too! "Ok, I'll help you get your green card in one condition - you give me a kid. And you don't have to stick around afterwards either." Even trade-off, no? 
And better than adopting cuz the kid will have my DNA! It would really be MY kid!!! heh 

Doesnt really matter where the kid is born tho since I'm naturally born citizen anyway. And frankly, I'm not TOO happy with this country so I feel it would be cool if my kid was born elsewhere (double citizenship). 
But doesn't matter to me where.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Trip, you forgot to pay the tab!   I thought you were 19, too...
> *


*
LOL
I keep forgetting he's a minor too, like I would realize that and totally forget like a week later and think he's in college when he says "school". 


Something cold? Like what? Bring the fridge in and take the doors off? 
Opening windows? Ahhhh! NO! No Microsoft!!! Oh wait... it's much hotter outside tho (well, it's cooler outside around midnight to a round 6).

Man, I'm embarased to say but I've gone out with much more girls than I care to admit. But at the same time - do the ones from before I was 18 count??? 

Since I was 18, I ended two relationships myself - well, I ended one, and I said no to another than wanted to get back with me for the 3rd time! What did she think I was? A yo-yo???

From the ones that terminated for other reasons, the one that went back home to Japan was the one that really hurt bad. The final blow was when I found out she got married to her best friend. 
At least she married the better man. 

The last, she had intrest in one thing - and one thing only! Green card! And she was playing with 3 of 4 guys for it! She was the last straw and haven't dated since.

About dating services, yahoo in particular - yea I've tried it and met a few girls through it. I'm still single and don't talk to any of them. Does that say anything? I see chances with people on personals are about the same as meeting them in real life, except you get to talk first before actually seeing them.
And it's a better ice-breaker if you're shy (like me).
*


----------



## mr. k (Aug 21, 2003)

Man trip was yours the thread about girls advice?  I kinda remember that..  I thought that ended up with you goin on a date?
But man, school for me doesn't start until after labor day.  I'm excited, but god - Ill be a junior too!  Two more years of school and I'm done!  Oh, and junior year is gonna rock.  I made varsity soccer so as much as I really don't care, I automatically get like thirty popular points.  
Oh and speaking on the topic, anyone know where I can get one of those burton amp backpacks?  That would be an awesome backpack, and I bet most retailers don't sell it for $200...  Theres an image of it - http://kao.sytes.net/source/images/amppack.jpg .  Looks like an awesome backpack, and again, I bet if  I could find it locally it would not cost that much.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2003)

Sogni, maybe you should try to get a Chinese child (adopted). I just hope the adoption institutions in Cali aren't overly conservative and think that only families that are compound of a husband and a wife will be good parents. Of the other kids I pleyed as a kid, I envied the peace of those who had only 1 parent. Their parents were never argueing like mine. Better one parent that is good and stable than two that are unstable and uncompatible with each other (and stay together 'for the child'). But also the 'you get the green card, I get the child' will probably work just fine!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

That's exactly what I want!
I have a dear Chinese friend who was adopted when she was a little girl. I even want to name the kid after her. 

About single parent,
that's the main reason I want to adopt - mostly because I am scared to death that if I have a child with someone, that she could easily make my life a living hell through my child. But if I adopt while still single - they can't touch my adopted child! 

And belive me, I know of unstable parents and how messed up that ENTIRE family is! Very bad! I am seriously thinking of calling family services or something on them. They all need to be forcefully taken to a mental specialist/therapy.


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2003)

Mail-order bride perhaps... LOL


----------



## Trip (Aug 21, 2003)

Yea mr. K that was my thread. And I did end up going on a date. But things didn't turn out too well, though we are really good friends now!!!

And today I read the most interested advice: "Today sucks. Guys never approach girls anymore. That's all we want. Approach us!!!"

*orders a ice water*

So far it's worked!  I'm picking up chicks like crazy.  Now the real test...seeing if I can keep hold of at least one! Oh and if you gents/ladies wouldn't mind setting up a full time tab for me, that'd be great. I'll pay every saturday if that's ok. 

Talk to you all later. Keep the comments coming!!!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *
> And today I read the most interested advice: "Today sucks. Guys never approach girls anymore. That's all we want. Approach us!!!"
> *



What about girls aproaching guys???
I mean there are some guys who think they are ugly or no good to even talk with a certain girl. Proving us wrong would be a major ice-breaker too! 

I've been in a few situations where I thought either I was going crazy, or she was flirting with me. heh


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 21, 2003)

What is the book you are reading Trip?


----------



## Sogni (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Mail-order bride perhaps... LOL *



Nah... 
I'm not THAT desperate (yet).
It's mostly that I've taken a "vacation" from dating really, I'm not THAT out of luck with women - it's just finding the right one is what's gets to me.

I swear I can't even remember all their names, or remember how many there's been! lol  

Oh geez, I counted the number since I was 18 and - um. I rather not say! lol 
(altho I'm also counting girls I've dated, not necessarily gfs).


----------



## iPenguin (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello all! This is my first time in this establishment of Herve's, so I decided to  join the fun!



> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *What about girls aproaching guys???
> *



What I have to say to that is: Amen!
Me, I have no self confidence. In my lowly 16 years of exisistence I've asked three girls out, one I went out with for a week or less, I honestly don't remember since it was a while ago, and then she called it off, probably because we saw each other maybe once. The other two, I didn't even get to go out with. When I asked them out, they both said, and I qoute, "You're the greatest guy, but I just don't like you like that..." Yup they both said the same exact thing... And before I asked either of them out I could have sworn they liked me. (One of them had a fanclub for me, (It was really weird...) but then after I asked her out it turns out that she thought I hated her, and she was making fun of or teasing me or something... (Which is also really weird...)) Oh and Trip, they both held eye contact with me, so I don't know if that thing you were talking about is true...
ANYWAY... All those incidents have lowered my already low self confidence to new lows.... So yeah it be cool if girl's approched guys.  
But since that wil probably never happen:
How do you guys approach girls? Whenever I try to ask someone out, I turn into a bumbling idiot...

FOrgive me for barging in on the conversation like this... It must have been something the barkeep served me...


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, if you can get a girl talking about something you also can talk about, they often (at least with me) mention their boyfriend at some point, so you know this girl is out.  With others, politely ask if they're seeing anyone else, and if they say yes, then be really cool about it.  Just always be cool, listen to what they have to say and, if you can, make them laugh.  If it helps, prepare something beforehand to say and rehearse it if necessary.  Just don't look like an idiot.

I asked one girl I know out, and she kind of skirted the issue, though she never said yes.  I even wrote her a nice letter about it.  Finally, I asked her why she wouldn't go out with me, and she said it was because she was Catholic and I was Jewish, and we wouldn't ever be able to get married, so there was no point in going out.  I saw her point, but I was still hurt (though of course I didn't show it).  So sometimes there're other circumstances that will prevent something from happening, but always give it your best shot (and breaking down and rambling is certainly not your best shot).


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 22, 2003)

In my experience eye contact is a plus, but usually in quick furtive glances.  What Arden says is right too, be cool, and dont do anything that would come off as "creepy".  Ive also seen that if someone likes you they will not say that something you do or like is bad, for example, if i say i like the movie _ True Lies_ "she will say oh..thats a good one" instead of i am not really a big fan of action movies.  If she does have similar likes, say in music, then she will flip out and say "OMG i love Journey too, that is so cool"    

Arden: That is really tough about the girl who wouldnt date out of her religion


----------



## Sogni (Aug 22, 2003)

I've never had that problem before for some reason, and yeah I've dated girls of different religions (and races)... Hardly anyone of my family's religion.

And out of all the girls I've dated/been with, I've been engaged twice - and haven't married... So that girl was really taking a long-shot. 

Just curious, is she at least friends?


----------



## chevy (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Well, if you can get a girl talking about something you also can talk about, they often (at least with me) mention their boyfriend at some point, so you know this girl is out.  With others, politely ask if they're seeing anyone else, and if they say yes, then be really cool about it.  Just always be cool, listen to what they have to say and, if you can, make them laugh.  If it helps, prepare something beforehand to say and rehearse it if necessary.  Just don't look like an idiot.
> 
> I asked one girl I know out, and she kind of skirted the issue, though she never said yes.  I even wrote her a nice letter about it.  Finally, I asked her why she wouldn't go out with me, and she said it was because she was Catholic and I was Jewish, and we wouldn't ever be able to get married, so there was no point in going out.  I saw her point, but I was still hurt (though of course I didn't show it).  So sometimes there're other circumstances that will prevent something from happening, but always give it your best shot (and breaking down and rambling is certainly not your best shot). *



I was told religions were about love... i see it's more about segregation.


----------



## Trip (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh wow. I'm really confused now. Today has officially turned everything I thought two days ago against me. Is it just fate that guys like me (ugly, no style, slurred speech) won't ever have a girlfriend? Honestly...this is completely suicide worthy! lol 

I don't know what to do! I can't find a single girl who will talk with me for more than one minute. Well, I have found one, but I feel strongly that she doesn't even want to become "closer friends". But I have picked up something quite interesting in High School today: The words "I Love You" mean nothing. Infact today I told three girls that! I got "I love you too" in reply, but like I said: THAT MEANS NOTHING ANYMORE! Argh!

And the girl I've been liking for more than a year now doesn't even look at me anymore. It pisses me off. I wish I could just change my life. But I don't know how!!!!!!

*runs off to write a song about changing life*


----------



## Sogni (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah... no idea what the hell happened with that... that four letter word had even turned on me to be one of those painful four letter words. 

Nah, don't get discouraged Trip - I know it's frustrating - been there (uh, am there? lol), but give it time and if anything just be friendly with girls in general... once you get that - then ask them out (movies?), especially if there is a movie they love... 

That worked like a charm for me with a girl that - I kid you not - walked right out of my dreams! I didn't even think I had a chance in hell with her... But I quickly found out that we had something in comon - we where both HUGE Jackie Chan fans (this was back like in '97). So Jackie Chan movies = Guranteed Date! 

 *Sigh* Those where awesome times! 
Kinda hard watching Chackie Chan movies now without her (or someone else that is a fan).


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, you can always improve your communication skills


----------



## Arden (Aug 22, 2003)

There's someone for everyone in this world, you just have to be able to find him or her.

Unfortunately, this girl I was talking about is going to UCLA, so I'm probably not going to see her again.  I'm sure I'll find someone at JC, though.  I hope...


----------



## Sogni (Aug 22, 2003)

*wakes up* UCLA???
Dude, that's right around the corner frome me - uh, somewhere! What's her name? Heh Kidding!


----------



## Arden (Aug 23, 2003)

Absolutely not.

LOL...

If you're _really_ interested, I could give you her name, but I doubt you'd have much of a different experience than anyone else you've dated, though she is one of the sweetest people I know.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 23, 2003)

LOL
yeah I was just kidding arden


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh wow there's lots of funny stuff on the web.  But this is actually kinda creepy, just go to the site and read the first three pages.
http://www.coincidencedesign.com/
Is there anything you *can't* do in this world with enough money?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

is that site serious? it cant be


----------



## Sogni (Aug 23, 2003)

And that isn't stalking???
It's simply a far more expencive way of stalking!
Imagine if/when she finds out! 
That's more than creepy!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

Yeah let's say you actually trick her to fall in love with you -- either you pretend to be her soulmate for life, or somehow she sniff's you out and you have to tell her.
But $78,000 to go through with it, you would have to find one HELL of a woman!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

did anyone read the FAQ's on that page they are hilarious


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

"Why fat people never get married?"


> Q.
> Why do you refuse overweight clients? Why not let the subject herself decide whether she likes me or not, after the coincidence has occurred?
> 
> A.
> Our job is to design a successful coincidence. We are good at what we do, but we are not gods. Even a carefully engineered coincidence will be fruitless if the fundamental conditions are not right. If you are serious about finding the perfect love for you, first get in shape, and then come to us.


http://www.coincidencedesign.com/q-fat.html
I really like this site...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

> PHASE I: Research
> 
> Thorough background check. Identify subject. Vet subject for criminal records, excessive debt, physical diseases, psychological abnormalities, narcotics addiction or any other dependency. Kleptomaniacs, kitchen drinkers, Fatal Attraction type psychos, obsessive-compulsives, and other problem individuals are usually discovered in this phase. We also check her family history for incidences of cancer and other genetic problems.



  

it is quite funny though


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Very funny. 
I like their "rules". They practically can't work for anybody.

Anyway, I've been stalking a girl myself for more than a year.  It's fun, but she still doesn't know.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 23, 2003)

i didnt know they had girls in Utah


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh, believe me...we have girls! Really nice  ones too.


----------



## ksv (Aug 23, 2003)

Speaking of funny sites, this is the place to go for professional consultant and web design service  http://5url.com


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Oh wow! What an annoyingly aweful website!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

I went to it in safari and whenever you hover over a link you get a javascript popup menu, and then you can't click on the link without the popup, so you can't see if there is anything there!
It looks pretty bad in safari too.


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Girls are the most amazing creation ever. If I could have one wish I'd wish I could spend my life with ONE girl. A girl who would look good in my eyes, have a positive attitude almost constantly, and not care much about what I look like, more about my attitude.

"Will there ever be such a creature?"


----------



## mr. k (Aug 23, 2003)

If I spent my whole life with one girl, I would sure want her to care about how I looked, just as much as I cared about how she looked.  I would need to care about her attitude as much as she cared about mine.  Our feelings would need to be somewhat mutual - I think that's a key point in most relationships.  Two people shouldn't have identical views of every issue, but more a general understanding and compassion for each other.
Wouldn't you want her to keep you in decent shape physically and mentally?


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2003)

Very true.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2003)

I do care what I look and what the others (those I care about) look like, but I'll be happy just .. being happy, on the same frequency (does not mean agreeing on everything, but having e.g. most major values and preferences about on the same liberty-jealousy / conservativeness-liberal etc axes) (happy and healthy). It is nice if the one is pretty to see too, but honestly I rather choose one that I enjoy the humor and the company of, and that I can spend good time with and that makes me feel meaningful, than the one that is just looking nice. The older we get, the more we lose the prettiness and the health, and the more the rest counts. If we are like wine, choose one that you like the charachter. And treat him or her so that he or she will become a nice wine.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> * http://5url.com *


People that call themselves graphic designers...
Then put _that_ up...
::Twitch::  Must... control... fist... of death...  
I'm okay.  Really I am.


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

Coincidence Design:  Scary.  What if she doesn't like you?  Who would you choose, anyway?

5 Url:  Total crap.  I can write better stuff in C++ when I'm asleep.  And I don't know C++.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2003)

.. How come the bar is so empty tonite? I'll offfer free e-beer for the first 10 guests tonite! 

I want to have a pineapple plant home! So I just saved the crown of one, and googled how to grow it. I'll plant it to a pot one of these days! It'll be sooo cool to have pineapples growing home. (I got a basil plant today too). 

Do any of you guys speak binary? You can translate stuff..  01100100011011110010000001100001011011100111100100100000011011110110011000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110011101110101011110010111001100100000011010000110010101110010011001010010000001110011011100000110010101100001011010110010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100111111


----------



## Sogni (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm here... for a little while while my meds kick in...
In major pain (leg).
Went to IKEA to get a cheap bookshelf for my books (duh?), but MAN was it ever a mistake!!!

I HAD to take the car in the first place, car = automatic pain! 

Traffic going into downtown Burbank was moderate, couldn't find parking, when I did - it was two floors underground, and my leg was already in pain... 

Ok no big deal - I'll take the elevator up... OUT OF ORDER!!! WHA???!!!

Ugh... so I strugle walking up a flight of stairs and decided to go under the bridge so I can take the escalator up the rest of the way... OUT OF ORDER!!! 
What the???!!!

So I am 5 steps from the top of the stairs already in major pain - and me without my cane! 

I make it up and lean against the wall to rest for a bit, and stare in awe at the ridicilous amounts of people walking into IKEA... I've never seen that before! Where did all these people come from? Oh wait - tourist season! 

I take the elevator up (A MIRACLE!!! IT WORKS!!!) to the showroom floor and find a nice comfy sofa with foot rest... ahhh... 

After a while, we walk around looking for this bookshelf, finally find it - OUT OF STOCK!!! Wha??? I had just checked ikea.com and it said it was IN STOCK! ARGH!!! All this pain for nothing???

We make it to the end of the showroom floor and head for the elevator to go down... this day had to kick me just ONE MORE TIME, yup - it was out of order!!! WHAT THE HELL???!!! 
ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Sogni:  Wow.  Hmm.  Next time, take your Segway... wow.  Sorry to hear that man...

010001110011101000100000010011100110111100101100001000000110001001110101011101000010000001001001001001110110010000100000011100100110010101100001011011000110110001111001001000000110110001101001011010110110010100100000011101000110111100101110001000000010000001010100011010000110000101110100001000000111011101101111011101010110110001100100001000000110001001100101001000000110001101101111011011110110110000101110


----------



## Sogni (Aug 25, 2003)

Segway? Yeah, right - I wish! 

If it wasn't that I needed something to transport a bookcase in (in a flat package), I woulda taken my Motor Scooter instead - parked on the main floor, walked accross and only have gone down 1 flight of stairs as I was leaving. 

http://www.nzdigital.com/~sogni/webalbum/Transportation/P5150011
http://www.bajajrider.org/gallery/sogni


----------



## Androo (Aug 25, 2003)

0100110101100001011011100010110000100000011010010111010001110011001000000110001001100101011001010110111000100000011000010010000001101100011011110110111001100111001000000110010001100001011110010010111000100000010010010010011101110110011001010010000001100010011001010110010101101110001000000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100000011000000110001001100000011000000110000001100010010111000101110001011100010111000101110001000000110100100100000011011010110010101100001011011100010110000100000011010010010000001110111011000010111001100100000011100100110010101100100011011110110100101101110011001110010000001101101011110010010000001110111011001010110001001110011011010010111010001100101001011000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110110001100001011100110111010000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010111000100000010101000110100001101001011100110010000001101001011100110010000001110100011010000110010100100000011001000110010101110011011010010110011101101110001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010010010000001100001011011010010000001101011011001010110010101110000011010010110111001100111001000000110011001101111011100100110010101110110011001010111001000101110

After saying that, could i have a drink? Margarita, crushed ice, without the alcohol.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 25, 2003)

Quit all this binary!  It's nonsense!
Did anyone else have trouble translating it with safari?


----------



## wiz (Aug 25, 2003)

i'm using omniweb 4.5 .. its the same  Safari without the bugs.


----------



## chevy (Aug 25, 2003)

01101001001000000110111001100101011001010110010000100000011100110110111101101101011001010010000001110010011001010111001101110100


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2003)

01110110011010000110010101110110011110010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011100110110100001101111011101010110110001100100001000000110001001100101001000000111001101100011011010000111001001101111011100100110100101101110011001110110010101110010001001110111001100100000011100000110000101101110011101000110100001100101011100100010000001110011011011110110111101101110


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Androo:  Here ya go.  One virgin Marge with salt.


----------



## Cat (Aug 25, 2003)

00100111001001110110010001101111001000000110000101101110011110010010000001101111011001100010000001111001011011110111010100100000011001110111010101111001011100110010000001101000011001010111001001100101001000000111001101110000011001010110000101101011001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010011111100100111001001110010000001001110011011110010110000100000011010100111010101110011011101000010000001110010011001010110000101100100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110111011100100110100101110100011001010010110000100000011000100111010101110100001000000100100100100000011100110111000001100101011000010110101100100000011011010110111101110010011100110110010100100000011001100110000101101001011100100110110001111001001000000111011101100101011011000110110000100000001011100010111000101110


----------



## Trip (Aug 25, 2003)

Oh my. Please don't.


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

001011010010111000101101001011010010000000101101001011010010110100100000001011100010111000101101001000000010111100100000001011100010111000101110001000000010111000101101001011010010111000100000001011100010000000101110001011010010000000101101001011100010110100100000001011110010000000101101001011010010000000101101001011010010110100100000001011100010110100101110001000000010111000101110001011100010000000101110001000000010111100100000001011010010111000101101001011100010000000101101001011010010110100100000001011010010111000101110001000000010111000100000001011100010111000101101001011010010111000101110001000000010111100100000001011010010111000101101001011100010000000101101001011010010110100100000001011010010110100101101001000000010111000101101001011100010111000100000

LOL, poor Trip... how archaic can we get?


----------



## chevy (Aug 25, 2003)

Giag, I start with 01100011, not 01110110 ;-)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

01001111010101110100010101001110001110100010000001010111011010000110000101110100001000000100100100100000011100100110010101100001011011000110110001111001001000000110111001100101011001010110010000100000011010010111001100100000011000010010000001100100011100100110111101101001011001000010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111010101101110011001000110010101110010011100110111010001100001011011100110010001110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011011000110000101101110011001110111010101100001011001110110010100100000011011110110011000100000011011010110111101101001011100110111010001110101011100100110010100100000011101100110000101110000011011110111001001100001011101000110111101110010011100110010111000100000


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Okay, this is fun and all, but having to copy & paste all this binary, plus everyone's information due to IE's poor handling of text selection within div's, is starting to get annoying.  I suggest we try to wean ourselves of this digital language.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

maybe your right, it was fun well it lasted though


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, that binary thing is still cool if you need a weird encryption. Or like sending more private mails to low-protection things like hotmail etc. 

Anyone wants a granita? Here it was a hot day and I'm craving for a lemon granita ...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

what is a granita?


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

This one is on the house, nb, but the next one is going on your tab.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

thanks  
i have had those before i love the lemon, that reminds me that i wanted to make something like that


----------



## mr. k (Aug 25, 2003)

I hate binary speak!
But I really like water...
I think that I'll have a glass.


----------



## Trip (Aug 25, 2003)

That's so annoying. How it stretches out the frames on the site and such. Just don't. It pisses me off. 

I'm really ill right now. A couple of hours ago I was fine, but right now I'm feeling extremely bad. Gonna go ahead and hit the bed a couple hours early tonight, see if extra rest helps.

I'm also very grumpy because I'm suppost to be working on a website, and homework! But oh well.

*ugh*


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

> suppost to be working on a website, and homework!


hey me too, i hate having to read something that has little relevance to class


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey, I've got another week before I have to go to class.  Of course, I still need to get 2 of my books...

!

Mr. K: your water. \/


----------



## Androo (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Androo:  Here ya go.  One virgin Marge with salt. *




thanks....


guys guess what!?
 look here
i've updated it (press refresh once the page opens!


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep no school for me until the second, but I'm not looking forward to it.  At least I only have two years left!
And arden - you mix a good water.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2003)

All look the same? Can you recognize an asian person's ethnicity? Is the guy/gal Chinese, Japanese or Korean? I scored 8. 

And this is scary. 12 and graduated. ..


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

he may put Duggy Houser M.D. to shame 

i only got three right and they were the ones i guessed on


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Mr. K:  a little spittle goes a long way...  

The problems with those child geniuses are that they miss out on a normal childhood.  Sure, they go through school like a knife through butter, but they're not surrounded by their peers, they're surrounded by people much older than them.  If they can handle the unintentional seclusion, then all the more power to them.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

But all the more power too them if they can relate to their peer group as a natural member... If you can get by the age barrier both intellectually and socially I say you are a true genius.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 26, 2003)

There are no geniuses, just lots of stupid people.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

Well, being a genius is just as relative as being stupid, it's really just your outlook, be it positive or negative.


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 26, 2003)

Its not an outlook, just application.  We all have the ability to be 'geniuses' but we don't all utilize it.


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Don't they say you only use 10% of your brain?

Of course, if you _really_ only used 10% of your brain, most of your bodily actions wouldn't happen.  I think this is supposed to apply to thinking power.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 27, 2003)

But again, anybody could be a genius, but some people aren't, so then people are seen relatively, depending on an individual's opinion.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2003)

No, less than 5 % so if somneone uses 10% he's a genius.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh boyz.. this site kicks ascii.


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Cute, but so not huzzah-worthy.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 29, 2003)

hahahahaha.  Check out what Bill Gates says about computers...
Some of what he says amazes me - heres a quote. 





> Gates said it is Microsoft's responsibility to make computing trustworthy, adding that computers should have built-in patches to guard against viruses such as the "Sobig," which slowed e-mail systems worldwide last week.


What?  Computers should have 'built in patches?'  Shouldn't they just be safe from the beginning?
Not really a great article, I mostly laughed at the above quote.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

Heh.. bar is open again! The first two e-drinks for everyone are free today!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 30, 2003)

What was *THAT* all about?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

Upgrading the server .. :--/

Hey, anyone has any tips for growing a healthy basil and pineapple at home?


----------



## hazmat (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *
> Hey, anyone has any tips for growing a healthy basil and pineapple at home?  *



For basil, AFAIK plenty of sunlight.  At work we have a big and very healthy basil plant.  It sits by the window.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey haz 

Both plants are growing in ceramic pots close to kitchen window.. I assume South windows would be the best but there is no window South here, so they are towards West (and get sun from just after midday till late). Pineapple likes the heat and sun too, I hope they like the companion of each other ...  How big is the basil at your work? I've seen some pictures of pretty impressive sizec ones, but the one here is still less than 10" (a new one) ..


----------



## hazmat (Aug 30, 2003)

Not sure.  I'll get a picture of it.  We have a digital camera there.  FWIW: ours also faces west.  I'll ask my coworker to waters and it and stuff for any other pointers on keeping it thriving.

One Thurs. my boss went and got mozzarella and tomato and bread and we sliced it all up and had mozzarella, tomato, and basil on bread.  Mmmmm.  Only problem is that I have stopped eating dairy for a few weeks to see how I feel.  I think it might be dairy that clogs me up.  We'll see.  So she also got a thing of dairy-free mozzarella.  Tasted good, but the texture was off.  Too smooth.  Jeez, eliminate the seafood from my diet and I'm vegan!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

Cool!  I eliminated wheat completelly nearly half a year ago. It just never had really had a good relation with me. So now corn tortillas (as for bread, pizzas etc) and rice (instead of pastas etc). Beans etc. I used to not eat any dairy products for a few years but I gave it up - I did feel better but anytime I ate anything heated, warm or that had eggs or dairy products my stomach got screwed. Or the only other thing (as not living in NYC) that was normally not having meat, dairies etc was salad.. it got boring. And it wasn't sure making socializing easier. Well, now it seems changing so in the recent years I've met a big number of not-meat eating people. (And I wonder if mac users are more vegetarians in media than the non-mac users?).

I feel I could give up them again. When I didn't use any dairy products my hands were ok. The more I use (milk etc) the worse they generally are. And seafood too .. well. What will be left? I don't like the taste of fat, and I don't eat onion, cucumbers or melons (they are in a lot of salads)...


----------



## hazmat (Aug 30, 2003)

What did dairy do to your hands?


----------



## bobw (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey Gia, sounds like you're a mess


----------



## Androo (Aug 30, 2003)

yaaa! androo's back!


----------



## Sogni (Aug 30, 2003)

Back? Where you been?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

It makes them super dry. Dry enough that in winter when I just open my hands I bleed sometimes. I use super strong hand creams but I hate them and so my hands are always dry. And sometimes not just hands... I seem to have now 'scales' on my front: I got some sun but part of the skin was dry .. dry but didn't fell off. So some small parts of skin are a lot darker than the rest. My face looks dry, all of me is dry - and I guess milk products (well, some cheese sometimes, rarely a latte, sometimes frozen yogurt) are those drying me. I'd rather try to live without those than see if eating more fat or using even more creams on my skin makes any difference.


----------



## Androo (Aug 30, 2003)

Well not in here 
Sort of my way of... checking in (hahahaha, get it? Checking IN? hahaha)

So how's the sushi in here today? Fresh? I'll take a  plate of california roll.

Wow those are some dry hands Giaguara.


----------



## hazmat (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *It makes them super dry. Dry enough that in winter when I just open my hands I bleed sometimes. I use super strong hand creams but I hate them and so my hands are always dry. And sometimes not just hands... I seem to have now 'scales' on my front: I got some sun but part of the skin was dry .. dry but didn't fell off. So some small parts of skin are a lot darker than the rest. My face looks dry, all of me is dry - and I guess milk products (well, some cheese sometimes, rarely a latte, sometimes frozen yogurt) are those drying me. I'd rather try to live without those than see if eating more fat or using even more creams on my skin makes any difference. *



Wow, I wonder if no dairy will help my super dry and cracking and bleeding hands in the winter as well.  We'll see; that is if I find that dairy is indeed causing my congestion.


----------



## edX (Aug 30, 2003)

gia - eat plenty of avocados. one of the best skin conditioners made. cocoa butter is also a great natural external conditioner.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)

i'll try the avocados. sometimes i use the chopstick to my hands as it at least makes the hands not crack ...


----------



## Sogni (Aug 30, 2003)

Milk/Dairy makes you dry???

I love milk and dairy products - no dryness problems here at all! 

Well maybe a little rough here and there but no bleeding. 

But a guy I know bleeds all the time from dryness, and I just realized something - he does not eat meat either (but can't be called a vegeterian - I think)! Hmmm...


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

I eat just about anything.  I have dry hands sometimes, but not brittle and cracking and bleeding or any of that.  Also, my lips get a bit dry, so I always carry Chapstick.

Avocadoes are delicious.

Also: my hero.


----------



## Sogni (Aug 30, 2003)

You mean the guy who got the source of the original virus, changed a single line, and was stupid enough to name it after himself (nickname or something)?

Script kiddies!


----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

I guess... but more importantly:

It's here!  My monumental 3000th post!  Drinks are on the house until I post again, which won't be for a while since I'm going to Nexus as soon as I'm done here.

www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc
www.hostultra.com/~nexuscc/header.php

Tell me which version you guys like better, in terms of the graphic portion.


----------



## Trip (Aug 30, 2003)

Don't say you'll write me
You said you'd never lie to me
And don't say that you're sorry
When you were the one let down
Don't pretend that you love me
You know that it's never up to me
And try not to be crying
When we finally say goodnight

"(A Few) Words for the Moment"


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)

The second one is better arden


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2003)

A caipirinha for me please! Wait, Arden, it was you who was bartendering here nowadays, no? What's left for today's sushi menu? For the before-back-to-vegan persons ...


----------



## Androo (Aug 31, 2003)

Arden, i think the second one creates more of an "I'm a game website" feeling. But the first one i like better (but maybe a little less shadow on the navbar in the first one so that you can see it there better )


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Yeah, it's so dark because my iMac's screen is so light.  I designed that on my iMac, so the colors are different than the G3, and everybody else's computer.

G:  Sorry, we're out of sushi.  All we've got left is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Wait, here's some:


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2003)

Cool, who wants a glass with a piece?


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

What about a glass in pieces?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2003)

Nah, some (glasses / cups of) sake with some pieces of sushi please, not pieces of glass... Arden someone can fall because of all that glass lying on the thread!


----------



## hazmat (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Nah, some (glasses / cups of) sake with some pieces of sushi please, not pieces of glass... Arden someone can fall because of all that glass lying on the thread!  *



Oh, I thought you meant a piece of ass.  Glass of sake with a piece of ass.  Yeah, baby....


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2003)

Xcuse me? If sushi is interpreted as ass, I think I'll have something else... :err: 







In case I'm in a place where ordering sushi is interpreted [never mind], what should I order if I'm not interested in [it]?


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Actually, if you examine the picture, there's not much glass laying around.  It's mostly wine, with a couple large pieces.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow, 2 users (1 hidden) and 6 guests. Everybody must be sleeping and the server just back on ... Hey free e-beer for the first 10 posters tonite!!!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 3, 2003)

that or givin' up on macosx.com's rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Like this? 






The person on right is from macosx.com. (yes, that is from a rollercoaster..)


----------



## Sogni (Sep 3, 2003)

uhhh.... ummm.... it's all a blur to me.


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

Yay!  I get a free e-beer!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

Anyone wants an iGuinness?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 3, 2003)

How about an iWater?
I am really thirsty....
No, wait - eWater!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 3, 2003)

eWater? Wait, that's an Aqua ..


----------



## mr. k (Sep 3, 2003)

Hmmm...
If that won't work I'll just have an iOlive with a coke.  No ick I haven't had any pop for like a month, so lets go with aqua...

Oh, and check this out - http://www.cnn.com/2003/TECH/ptech/09/03/cd.future/index.html .  CD's are of the past already!


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

One ma'im coming right up.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, I gotta go to school :^(
But A few drinks beforehand never hurt any students!  Cheers...


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Except those who drove as well...


----------



## Trip (Sep 4, 2003)

[Edit]

Don't you hate it when you fall in love with this girl, and she acts like she loves you too, and then she starts talking about her boyfriend? I HATE IT! It happened twice to me today!

[/Edit]


----------



## Androo (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes that has happened to me!
Except i didnt kno if i liked her or not cuz i didnt know her REALLY well. But i knew who she was and we have spoken OFTEN, and then she starts saying that she likes me a lot, and then suddenly she's like you remind me of my boyfriend.
ah well!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah man, if I were one of you guys I would go right for the kill...  Ask the above woman to hang out sometime, and then if she falls back on the whole thing about having a boyfriend, just say that oh, it's no big deal, we're not going out on a date...
Just don't really piss off the boyfriend.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

unless you can beat the crap out him


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 5, 2003)

Okay, okay ... I don't say anything about Panther  Hey, I needed some cheer up. I hope someone will be back with a lot of funny stories or something when I'll be back from blockbusters ... < leaves her stuff in the bar desk, sneaks out for five minutes out to return the dvds to the closest blockbusters >


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> Okay, okay ... I don't say anything about Panther



Uh, but you just did! 



> Hey, I needed some cheer up. I hope someone will be back with a lot of funny stories or something when I'll be back from blockbusters ... < leaves her stuff in the bar desk, sneaks out for five minutes out to return the dvds to the closest blockbusters >



Blockbuster?
Good idea!
I just got my bike back - so I can go and return stuff and rent more stuff... oh wait, need money... hmmm...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

Speaking about my bike...

Why is it that whenever someone knows I have a scooter but hasn't seen it, is shocked at the size when they see it???

Not to mention I don't like the word "scooter" since it's now assicated with those small "skate boards" (razors)...
I tried "Motor Scooter" but then they think of those Go-Peds (sKateboards with handlebars and a motor)??? ARGH!!!

Should I just call it a motorcycle? That's what it basically is, just a smaller engine...

Here's a picture


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 6, 2003)

Try Motor Bike


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

Motor Bike?

Hmmm... that might work. 

So watch them then think its one of those pedal mopeds! heh


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe because scooters look like they are small but actually weight a lot and take a lot of space too. 

I saw Real Women Have Curves finally yesterday - I missed it at the cinema. Have you guys seen it? I liked it a lot.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 6, 2003)

I've never even heard of it


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2003)

http://realwomenhavecurves.com/

The preview gives very well the impression of the movie. Not everyone has to be size 2 to be okay.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

Mines doesnt take up much space at all! It easily fits in the same parking spot with my car!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't seen the movie...
but its exactly how I feel about women!!!

I think my best friend (female) is PERFECT! Looks beautiful as she is! Yet all she talks about is losing weight!!! ARGH!!! 
(Yeah, she's got some meat on 'er - but just enough to make her soft and looks great!).

I even dated a semi-petite japanese girl in college, and she too said the same thing!!!??? 

What is it with this damned country that makes women (and men) starve themselves and be sick all the time just to "look good"???

Not to mention a strong gust of wind would knock 'em over (or carry them away, like some guy I know - he's patetically thin! And sometimes tries to shove me out of his way! Not gonna happen!)

It all just makes me sick!


----------



## Trip (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey, I saw that movie.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 6, 2003)

Sogni, try moped?  I don't know if it's the right term, but compared to scooter (wimpy little hunk with rollerblade wheels) it's a much better term.
And wow - I just got a Dish satellite system and 100 hour Dish DVR at home, and it rocks.  A new 27" TV too ;^)
Watched tennis all day today, went to a party, and watched more tennis!
I actually came home from the party early to watch more tennis!
But thats only because the US Open was on all day, I would have watched it even if I didn't have so many channels.
Oh, and then I saw the Gophers finish beating and then trouncing Troy State, I turned it off with about seven minutes left after the Gophers ran the kickoff back for a TD.
VIKINGS VS. PACKERS TOMORROW EVERYBODY WATCH IT!!!
Ahhhhh...

edit: tune in seven thirty pm cst for that vikes game...  I see moss breaking out and the vikes offensive line dominating the packers defense.
I really hope my guys can take the packers!


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

I got run over at work today.  Twice, actually.

It's really not as bad as it sounds.  I was running the Bump'n'Tag attraction at Funworks, and once I got squeezed between two cars, and another time one ran into me.  I'm okay, though, all that I got out of it was a little dirty.

Sogni:  Did you Photoshop that image?  It looks like it's hovering in mid air.  Where's the shadow?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey, not everyone that's skinny is that way on purpose.  I'm rail-thin, and can't do a thing about it.  Eat all day long, and I'm still this thin.


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm like Darkshadow: eat, eat, eat, and still make people jealous of my weight.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> I got run over at work today.  Twice, actually.


Do you get hazard pay? 
I got run over at work once, years ago - and I'm still having problems (thus the mention of my bad leg and/or surgery every now and then). 



> Sogni:  Did you Photoshop that image?  It looks like it's hovering in mid air.  Where's the shadow?



Hmmm... yeah - it does look like it's hovering, doesn't it? I didnt notice that before. And no - not photoshoped in any way.
The hovering effect is probably because the front wheel really is in the air - the stand raises the front wheel so only the rear wheel is on the ground.

As far as the shadow goes - it was getting dark, and the main light was produced by my digital camera's flash. The only other light was from a street light in the alley at the far right of the pic. So most of the shadow I'm guessing washed out against the shrubs...

There is a LITTLE bit of a shadow if you look closely at the ground below the bike.

Oh and the hovering circles is dust on my lense (or was that rain drops?).


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

Well the two of you (DarkShadow 'n Arden) are exceptions!

Ticks me off - I have a friend like you, we eat same places, he eats twice of whatever I eat -and he's a stick! I'm not! 

We's finally gaining some weight tho - took him long enough! lol


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Okay, I see the shadow.  confused  Not really though... but I believe you.

No, no hazard pay.  I wasn't hurt at all and it's really my own fault for venturing onto the floor when the cars were moving.  If I had complained, they probably would have told me about "next time."

How old is your friend, and how is he gaining this weight?  I might try his trick.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> Okay, I see the shadow.  confused  Not really though... but I believe you.



LOL
It's the slight discoloration on the floor that's about the same lenght as the bike! If you need to - click on the picture itself to get an even bigger version! 



> How old is your friend, and how is he gaining this weight?  I might try his trick.



Uh... you know - I'm not sure how old he is... (counts, 28 - 20 means I was 8 when I met him,  he was 3,  so 5 year difference) he's like 23. 

Trick? Hmmm... serious girlfriend (fiancee?), so he kinda has two families (both Hispanic families - one half Black) now so he probably gets force-fed a bit of good / fattening food more often! LOL 

Other than that - I know of no trick, I guess whatever was keeping him thin finally wore out?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)

Get a long time relationship. People who are married etc normally have less sex than singles and spend night rather home eating more than the singles, so they become fat.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 7, 2003)

Or you could gouge on junk food one day, then fast for a day, then gouge on junk food for a day, and then fast for a day etc...
Gouging gives your body lots of fat, and fasting makes your body store fat (because it thinks it will need it because you don't eat for so long).  At least I think that would work... But I can't imagine why you would want to put on fat -- try eating a well balanced diet with lots of natural foods (for god's sake drink unpastuerized milk, america) and quite a bit of protein and every day when you wake up do 4 sets of 20-30 push ups and 4 sets of 40-50 sit ups.  Build some real muscle, you can really bulk yourself up.


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Sogni:  Well, maybe there's a difference between the general Hispanic metabolism and the general European metabolism, or maybe I just need to wait until I'm old enough to drink and get a good beer belly.  I actually had Mexican last night, and it was really good, although I can't eat food that's too spicy.  Fortunately, this almost wasn't too spicy. 

G: I'm like a married man without a wife.  I don't have any sex and I usually eat at home, and I definitely don't get enough exercise.  I just have a fast metabolism, is all.

K: Yeah, I think I'll skip the binge/starve cycle.  Definitely not a healthy option.  Maybe I'll start eating more McDonalds!  Yech...  I have tried exercising in the past, but it doesn't seem to do anything.  I don't know what it is about my body that doesn't respond to lots of food or lots of muscle-building exercise; I can't do anything with it, much like my hair without any product.


----------



## Cat (Sep 7, 2003)

> Get a long time relationship. People who are married etc normally have less sex than singles and spend night rather home eating more than the singles, so they become fat.



That's only half true ...  but I *am* gaining weight nevertheless ...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)

mr K fast now and then and then eat junk etc does not work. well, fast all the time and then when eat not so junk, more healthy stuff (and a lot of candy) does not make me fat.  

Cat and arden, joking about that. At least a good thing for the singles.  ... besides I haven't got  (any) fat(ter) and Panther's lost some weight ... 

Arden, is there any tapioca in the bar? That would be perfect for a breakfast ... can I have an americano too?


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Sorry, the Mexican workers stole all the tapioca.  We'll be getting some in tomorrow.  But will this do for the Americano?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)

Sounds cool. Take away the cream and whipped cream and it's fine - i always forget I hate cream.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmm, I think I'll come in early tomorrow morning and start screaming "INS! INS!" just to watch all those Mexican workers scatter. 

Err...and you eat tapioca for breakfast?  I guess I shouldn't talk, I like eating steak in the morning...hmm, but then again, I work nights and I'm just getting off of work in the mornings. Heh


----------



## Sogni (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)

i normally eat no breakfast, just espresso or americano .. i used cappuccinos too but avoiding milk now ... heh, tapioca (fried) is kind of cool, haven't had good tapiocas in years ... now having guava roll, it's nice. and no wheat


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

Be nice to the workers...
How would you like it if you made minimum wage cleaning a bar and some meanie came in screaming at you before you woke up?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, minimum wage but free tequila.


----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd take a steak over tapioca for breakfast anyday, especially with some scrambled eggs.  Tapioca is good for a snack, like with a Yoplait, but it's hard to beat steak, eggs and a Belgian waffle.  *drools into Mr. K's drink*

Sorry, here's another.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone here take Zyrtec?? (allergy medication)


Man, it gives me some messed up dreams....


----------



## mr. k (Sep 8, 2003)

Allergies - on that note my throat is so freakin sore I almost can't talk...
I went to bed last night with a bit of a cough, and woke up this morning and almost choked because my throat is so congested.
And on top of that, it really hurts to cough, and I need to cough to clear my throat and fight the muteness.
I'll take a few liters of cough syrup, bartender, and can you mix it up real quick and nice?  There's a real good tip in it for you...


----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

What's the tip?  If it's Photoshop- or music-related, I'm all ears.  If not, I'll still listen, but it might not apply to me.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 9, 2003)

Err, if some of you guys didn't get that, I was saying I'd go in and start yelling "I N S" ... stands for *I*mmigration *N*aturalization *S*ervice.  They're the ones that'll deport any illegal aliens. 

I grew up 2 1/2 hours away from Mexico, I used to have fun yelling that every now and then when I was a kid.  Though my mom usually knocked me upside the head when I did. Heh

Err, though they're named something else now; they got absorbed into the Department of Homeland Security.  Guess I'll need to learn some new letters. 

Oh, and BTW, mr. K, most of the _illegal_ Mexicans that were where I grew up worked for much less than minimum wage.  Which made it bad for the rest of us, we only got paid minimum wage, which was $4.25 (or maybe $4.50) when I was 16.  Those guys would come over from Mexico, find "under the table" jobs, then go back to Mexico very rich by their standards.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, I use zyrtec / zirtec and its clones. I'm trying to be very careful with all medications since last year .. had a 'nice' kidney failure and I still feel my kidneys at least about every night. So painkillers, allergy stuff etc only when it's totally horrible without, when I can't sleep for pain or when I keep coughing till 4 am.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Err, if some of you guys didn't get that, I was saying I'd go in and start yelling "I N S" ... stands for Immigration Naturalization Service.  They're the ones that'll deport any illegal aliens.
> *



Yeah I heard you!
I was bitting my toung and trying my best to ignore your comments!   

You DO realize that Mexicans (and Native American Indians) belong here more so than anyone else, right?
How would you like it if Native Americans did the same thing to your family when they came over here from who knows where.

I can't help but to fantasize about the Natives killing off everyone that came over - instead of making the grave mistake of befriending them!

 

Next time - take the hint at the cold silence at your comments!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

I doubt darkshadow was talking about legal mexicans so just chill out.  He was talking about ones that 'run the board'.  So chill

Correct me if I'm wrong DS


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)

Stop talking about INS guys ... please.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2003)

Yet knowing this - I still fail to see the joke or any humor by it... 

It still sounds racist to me... maybe because I've heard people make stupid racist comments all the time (like yelling "INS") since I'm "so close to Mexico". Makes me want to beat the crap out of those kind of ignorant people!

BTW, wasn't what's his face with the ships an illigal imagrant too? (yeah I know his name - ask me if I care) I never heard mention of a "green card" in Thanksgiving stories! (Thanksgiving! HA!!!).

There should be no such thing as race,
There should be no such things are "borders",
Look at all the racist people because of it!

I see a "Mexican" and I don't see anything "Illegal" about him/her. All I see is one of the hardest working human beings on earth - who their "American" or "White" counterpart would have nothing to do with the hard job the "Mexican" is doing! And yeah "Americans" should be affraid at the job competition - I mean alot of them are business owners!!! God forbid an "American" working for one of them! 

Ok off my soap box. Go ahead and sensor me if you'd like...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)

I want a United World. Where it does not matter which passport you have, if you just live fine and work you are okay.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2003)

Exactly my point Gia! Exactly! 
Is it really so hard for people to think that way?
I mean, think of how much better off the world would be!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)

When the september 11th thing happened, I was working with some Afghans (and many Africans and East Europeans). I felt very sad knowing their old hometown had been bombarded later (in Afghanistan, not NYC) and that their parents and relatives were still living there and they could not hear nothing from them for weeks, months .. no phone, no electricity, no water even. Untill that I thought the Columbian passport was the worst one, that nobody wanted to steal one and that you could pretty much get in trouble anywhere just showing that ...  does anything matter? When will the humans be one? When does it not matter what skin color has your neighbor, how he calls his god and what is his home language? I don't want to be ashamed of all the humanity. .. bad day. Arden, bring us to drink, I offer a round. I want a glass of dark red wine .. you sogni?


----------



## chevy (Sep 9, 2003)

humans will never be one...
but we can be part of humanity


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 9, 2003)

Whoa...I wasn't making any racial comments, Sogni.  Like I said, I grew up 2 1/2 hours from Mexico.  The place I grew up is 85% hispanic.  I have many hispanic friends, to whom I still call even though I moved up here to Delaware.

I used to go to Mexico all the time too.  I _know_ how hard working they are.  I'm also not begrudging them coming here to work for money then going back.  I'd probably do it too.

Err...and BTW, I _am_ working for a Mexican.  He doesn't own the company I work for, but he's the plant manager.  A pretty cool guy all around.  Though he doesn't mix with us workers much. 

I was cracking a joke about the nonexistent help.  That was it.  I only went and explained it a little more because not everyone was going to know what "INS" meant.  And when I say that I used to yell it out, yes, I did, but that was when I was around 10 or 11...I didn't really understand why it was a bad thing when I was that old, I just thought it was funny.  Like I said, my mom usually hit me upside the head when I did.  (And I'm not kidding, she used to literally hit me upside the head )

Don't be so quick to judge people.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 9, 2003)

I am not a racist man in any way shape or form.  Please do not get the wrong impression of me.  I believe that every human being is equally important and valuable.  I am not better then anyone else, if anything I am lower then them.



Speaking of Afghans, just found out that my dad is getting sent to Afghanistan for the army reserves.


----------



## Trip (Sep 9, 2003)

Ok, here we go:

This Friday me and my "crew" are getting together to throw down some good skating at the Orem, UT skatepark. We'll be there from 7:00 am till around 9:00 pm. Getting pictures, footage, and stealing sodas from little kids like we always do.

We're all mainly going because of me. I'm trying to get sponsored by two companies right now (Blankdecks and Geertsen) if I get sponsored it could really mean a lot to me. I wouldn't have to worry about ways to come up with money to buy new clothes or skateboards. Plus I'll have something to show with my life.

But I'm scared. Not that I won't get sponsored. But I'm scared of what people will think. I guess I don't *care* that much, but what people think about you and your life is what everybody is thinking about.  Anyway, most people today consider skateboarding to be a ring of drugs, sex, and violence. When in reality it's a sport. It's a very amazing sport that I wish everybody would welcome into their lives. It's like soccer or baseball, or even football. It's got it's teams, it's big events, heck: it's even got it's own "stadiums".

But people still usually think of it as something extremely bad. And I just think of it purely as a fun sport that I can do.

Comments on this? And anybody wanna wish me luck on the sponsorships?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 9, 2003)

luck!  Being sponsored to do something you really love to do would be so bomb...  The only thing is you would alwaays have to wear the same brand of clothes (is it like that with a skateboarding sponsorship?).
And skateboarders really don't have that bad a rep around at my school, some of my good friends happen to be.  It seems like they can make even the worst classes fun, and most of them aren't *bad* kids.
well, I guess it depends on your definition of bad, and these guys aren't too representative of "skater," but who cares.
God, this post is ugly


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Sogni, I'm cutting back on your cappuchinos for a while.

Remember, there is only one race: the human race.  That being said, we have an afghan at home.  Sometimes I cover it up over myself when I watch TV.

Trip:  Good luck and Godspeed to you, my friend.  I wish you the best.  Are you going to wear your custom shirt?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey, have great luck, Trip!  Sounds cool.  I haven't ever seen skaters as bad, but then again, I mostly hung out with 'em when I was in high school.  Err, though I didn't 'board, I bladed. 

And don't go around worrying about what other people think of you or what you do...you start doing that, then you'll start doing things you wouldn't normally do just because you think that's what is expected of you.  It tends to kill your creativity and uniqueness when you go too far with that.

So be like me, and say "To hell with the rest of you, I'm doing what I want!" 

(err, to a certain extent, of course.  I'm not endorsing you to go out and become an anarchist or anything. )


----------



## Trip (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey thanks for all the replies (and well wishes)! If I do get sponsored I'm going to always wear one companies clothing and then ride the other companies board. I have no problem with that though seeing as how I already do it. 

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 10, 2003)

Go skater go!
You should definetly get apple to sponsor you, and always be decked out in whatever is hip and fashionable plus apple hardware.
Apple would buy you whatever clothes were popular, and then give you it's hardware to associate the apple product and being in style together.
That would rock!
Can you wear an iPod when you skate?  Or is it way too bumpy?  You probably wouldn't be able to fall...  so you would either have to be a really lame skater or just incredibly good...


----------



## Trip (Sep 10, 2003)

I use to listen to music while skating. But then one day I smashed the mp3 player into nothing. It sucked really bad. I was pulling pieces out of my pocket for weeks.

Ack! I just broke my truck (the thing the wheels are on) into two pieces! Hopefully I can get that replaced by Friday!!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Why would Apple sponsor a skater (except, maybe, Tony Hawk)?  I'd go for the sponsors who make apparel, skateboards, shoes, etc... stuff that skaters would be interested in.  If there were more skaters making home movies of themselves with iMovie, then maybe Apple, but I don't think Apple is the right sponsor for Trip.  It's like Colgate sponsoring The Fast and the Furious... wrong audience.

If you did get Apple as a sponsor, though, that would rock!


----------



## Trip (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey ya never know! Infact I have a friend who's being sponsored by Hogi-Yogi to skateboard wearing shirts with their name. Wierd.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2003)

Anyone knows if it's fish season in Norway? I want to work in a fish factory ..  (kiddin'?)


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

G, with all the problems you've described yourself as having... well, try it and see if it's you or not.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2003)

Nah, that won't be a problem. anywayz. 9/11 .. Well well. 2 years ago I was ill, tired as a dell, sleeping over my laptop .. writing all nights (thesis) and in the afternoon 2 friends sms'ed me to my phone about what happened. It was my net turn, I shouted something to the other guys .. later Till, the german guy, went to see BBC in kitchen, and Yiannis started to joke about the Tetragon .. it felt weird. I guess I had been living on tea for a few weeks and thatshy it all felt so much more weird. (sob). Now I feel I could go back to UK (not to live long but still).

What is more sad to think today is 9/11/1973. Augusto Pinochet got the power in Chile. 17 years of dicatture, public decapitation, torture, concentration camps and desaparecidos. Chileans lived 17 years with fear of someone knocking at midnight at their door. Luckily that is over. That is even more saddening. 

Arden, I found a great japanese cooking book today at border's. Maybe you should try to do the green tea japanese ice cream, also a soy version of it .. doesn't sound a very 9/11 deli but something new for today ..


----------



## Sogni (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> What is more sad to think today is 9/11/1973. Augusto Pinochet got the power in Chile. 17 years of dicatture, public decapitation, torture, concentration camps and desaparecidos. Chileans lived 17 years with fear of someone knocking at midnight at their door. Luckily that is over. That is even more saddening. [/i]



Sounds like Sadam... Yet people defend him.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 11, 2003)

Err...who's defending Saddam?

Hmm, green tea ice cream.  I didn't even know such a thing existed.  I wonder how it tastes?  Practice a bit, arden, then serve me up some.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2003)

Wait, I'll post the green tea ice cream recipe here asap I can! It's somewhere in all those new books ..


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey, that was my 3K post!!! Free champagne for this page!! Arden... garbanzo snacks! green tea ice! frozen sangria! Anything that can cheer us up today ...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow
> *Err...who's defending Saddam?
> *_


_* 

All them people who are / have been against the war... and some others...
(at least in my book)

I'd been wanting for ANYONE to kick Sadam's rear for ages (for as long as I've known about him and what he does, especially after reading 1984 back in College). 

I didn't care who or how. Just so happens that we did! And it did NOT matter to me if he had Nukes or not! Mission Accomplished (well, I still want his head on a steak but good enough for now). *_


----------



## Sogni (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Hey, that was my 3K post!!! Free champagne for this page!!*



Damn Gia! 
I've been here longer - I remember when you matched and passed me on posts! And I'm just nearing my 1234's post! heh


----------



## ksv (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *All them people who are / have been against the war... and some others...
> (at least in my book)
> 
> ...



You can be sure that Iraq was better to live in before USA bombed Baghdad, than it is right now. Sure, Saddam is a power-hungry oppressing dictator, and so is Bush. I'm sure the US government breaks with more human rights than Saddam ever did.

Tell me exactly how democratic Iraq is right now. Innocent people are being killed every week by US troops in raids. How much do you hear about that in American mass media?

I don't think you quite got the point - USA supported the military coup, 11. September 1973. They were directly responsible for the murders of thousands of people in Chile.

Makes a whole lot of sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Sogni (Sep 11, 2003)

I guess I don't understand what happened in 1973, especially since I wasn't born yet and is so far in the past (to me - excuse my ignorance)...

I don't know how different Iraq is today than when Sadam was (still is?) in power - Sadam and his people killing innocent for fun, vs US Killing innocent trying to find Sadam and his men? I guess it comes down to which is the lesser evil...

Yes it really upsets me that innocent are being killed - nomater who's doing the killing. But at least the US is trying to stop it, vs Sadam's encouragement!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 11, 2003)

The US is killing virtually no innocent people compared to the number of innocent people killed by Saddam every week.  US troops do not fire on anyone unless they are undoubtfully threatened.  The only time innocent people are truely killed is when a bomb misses its target, or there are innocent people inside of a target (those people were usually placed there by Saddam to discourage us from bombing it anyway).

I don't understand how you can consider Bush a dictator.  Could you please explain your thinking?  Don't get me wrong, I not a big fan of Bush or of our government, but at the current time it is one of, if not, the best government in the world.

While it is true that the US supported some radicals, this was purely to get a government in place that was better then what the country had in most cases; but once the party that we supported rose to power they because power hungry and corrupt.  

Please don't all of the world's problems on the USA, and make sure you know the whole story before coming to a conclusion.


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Let's save the political talk for other threads and celebrate G's 3000th birthdayer, post, and commemorate all the 9/11's of history.  Not in my bar, please...

For now, enjoy some sundaes.  The red, white, and blue one (3rd from the last) is on the house; the others will "cost."


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

I want a blue one! 

I feel nervous. Keep thumbs up for one thing for me ...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2003)

Neighbor wanted a new computer after realizing their old Mac that they recieved as a gift - was just too old for anything they wanted to do.

They had me price computers for them, and I obviously was pushing Apple HARD on them - the iMacs especially since they have a low budget (and anything beyond that is seriously overkill for them).

They ended up getting an HP!!!
I was up there setting up the wretched thing... god - can they possibly make worse computers???!!!

And what's up with all the fregging trash of "filler" software - the fregging desktop had 3 rolls of icons on it! ALL of them went straight to the trash! I was so tempted to uninstall EVERYTHING but the core OS (well, I would but I don't think they'd understand Linux! ).

And every possible online service you can think of - pre-installed AND the CDs in the box!  

WinXP Home, Celeron CPU, 256 MBs RAM, On-Board Video with NO AGP slot - 64 MBs of SHARED Video Memory!!! ARGH!!!! SOMEONE WAKE ME FROM THIS NIGHTMARE!!! 

They got it cuz it was cheap, $500 with rebate ($800 before rebate I think) with printer. 

Oh, and I pretty much have to teach them to use WinXP - when WinXP is not newbie friendly AT ALL I quickly figured out!  (not to mention I don't even have it on any of my PCs)

And finally - why do you get to select a "Language" when it's setting up when it does NOT change the computer's Langurage (like on OSX!)???!!!

*Wonder if I can convince them to return that POS and spend some more money for the flat-panel iMac*


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck with that.  Maybe try to find them a second-hand Mac, hopefully from someone you know, because that's more reliable than eBay et all.

The first drink is on the house, Sogni.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmm...favoritism going on here.  I never get drinks on the house.

Maybe I should stop teasing the bartender so much. 

(Sorry arden, you just make it so _easy_ to do sometimes, I just can't resist. )

If someone asked me to set up a PC with Windows anything on it, I'd ask them if they'd like it thrown out the window or smashed with a baseball bat. ::angel::


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

Darkshadow I'll get you something - whaddaya prefer? 

I feel full of cafeine today.


----------



## chevy (Sep 12, 2003)

i need cofeine free drinks... i worked the whole week on the 2004 budget... i need some rest.


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

The breakfast special for the next breakfast hour (local time, as in your local time) will be home-cooked blintzes from Trader Joe's, $1.25 per blintz.  They will be served from 4 a.m. to 11 a.m. (again, your time), and a tall glass of orange juice is only $1.50 more.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

Not only is that waaay overpriced, those don't even *look* like food. 

Hmm, Dr Pepper or orange juice are actually my drinks of choice.  Err, non-alcoholic drinks of choice, I mean.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 12, 2003)

You know what, arden?  This smiley ->  doesn't look half as cool as it used to now that you made that huge one up.


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

You've *obviously* never had blintzes before.  They look funny because I put them on plastic wrap to avoid greasing up the scanner.  They're really quite tasty, especially if you put strawberry-flavored toppings on them.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2003)

Uh, but it's an old one! LOL

I got the Mac that the HP I was cursing about last night replaced.




(click the picture to see a bigger version)

It's a Performa 550.
I used it for like 5 minutes yesterday, I just got it today but haven't set it up yet.

Any tips for this machine?

Can I squeeze any more juice out of it? Any upgrades? What's the most recent version of Mac OS I can install? (I'm guessing OS X is out of the question since it's not even a PowerPC) What about Linux? I'm guessing it uses a SCSI hard drive? I'd want to get a bigger one (why? not sure).

Hmmm... a file server? No wait! an MP3/4 server!!!


----------



## edX (Sep 12, 2003)

me likey blintzes.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, pretty .. I wish I had a quadra. (And a new powerbook) ...


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2003)

But why is it so yellow? Smoke? Sunlight? Nah don't matter - how do I get it to not be yellow? Other than dumping an entire bottle of alcohol on it and replacing the keyboard 'n mouse.

Hey, I can upgrade it for $100!
http://store.sonnettech.com/sonnets...ts.db&eqskudata=LC3-66iT&cart=314623644710848


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.apple-history.com/frames/body.php?page=gallery&model=550

Undoubtedly, there's very little you can do (internally at least) to make it faster/better/cooler.  Try painting it.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)

aquarium


----------



## Sogni (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *aquarium *



HELL NO!!!
It's not dead yet!!! 

oh wait, Macs don't die - doe they? Unless they're murdered?


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

No, they don't die .
Except my old Performa, that died...


----------



## mr. k (Sep 12, 2003)

My old iMac died, and tell the truth, I kinda wish my current old iMac would die.  I could get a 1GHZ G4 iMac !  Superdrive!  Oh, stupid reliable as rock macintoshes!


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 12, 2003)

LOL!

Arden, a Sprite please


----------



## Trip (Sep 12, 2003)

It's going to be a while before I get any good pictures for sponsorship I've decided.  I also decided to drop my current "crew" and move onto a newer one. Why? Because the people I skate with right now don't support me, and they make me feel like crap. So I suck more and more when they bring me down.

I broke my kingpin (AGAIN!) today, so we didn't get any pictures, except for this and three others. The picture you see here is me trying to 5-0 a little ledge, but my truck popped off and is flying towards the ground.


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice, um, lens flare...

Mr. K:  You could always try to break it, like use it while wet, install weird stuff on it, etc.

Dlloyd:


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

very cool picture arden. very cool.

as for dead hardware, let me say HALLELUJAH!!! my external 80 gb drive has just arisen from the dead! or maybe it was just a coma. all i know is that it i has been unmountable for about 2 months now and suddenly i plugged it in and disk utility repaired it and it works now! the only thing i did was repair the permissions on my boot drive today. it's like a miracle!! stand up and shout "praise the computer Gods" with me!!

seriously, it's working again. i didn't bother posting a thread or asking for help on this because i seem to be the only one around here that tries to fix such things anyway. everybody else just says reformat when DW doesn't work.

so just remember folks, always get your permissions straight.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm, I would have tried repairing the permissions earlier.

And I don't ever say reformat, BTW. 

That's just the easy way out.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 13, 2003)

It's sure easy to say that after the fact...
Any know computer voodoo?  I'm sure if you got a iMac doll, and say wrote my current ip address on it, and worked your magic this might die!  But please, just ruin the monitor or something - I don't want the HD to go bad because I don't have it backed up at all.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 13, 2003)

hay all... *pulls up a seat*
I'm not legal to drink yet... so... get me a coke or root bear or sprite... whatever... umm... ok sprite.
Wait... bar... umm...
*goes to the kiddy corner*


----------



## Trip (Sep 13, 2003)

dum dee dum


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

actually, i had reparied the premissions back when it first had the problem and it didn't solve the issue at that time. i have no explanation for this except that many times in my mac using lifetime i have experienced things that seemingly fix themselves over a period of time. maybe it was running the washing machine that shook the drive back into alignment or something. i don't know, i don't care, i'm just happy with my miracle. 

btw - GO BUCKEYES!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm, there's one I'll have to keep a note on.  If hard drive fails, place next to washing machine. 

Actually, I have one like that...even stranger, really.  My clock kept getting set back to Dec 1979 whenever I shutdown or reboot.  I'm figuring that my nvram battery is dying, but since I hardly ever shutdown or reboot, it wasn't a very big deal.  It was that way for a good 3 or 4 months.

Ok, so I moved about two weeks ago.  I unplugged my computer and all about 3 or 4 days before the move.  When I plugged it back in, lo and behold, the date was set right, and any time I reboot or shutdown, it stays set right.

Go try to figure that one out.


----------



## edX (Sep 13, 2003)

never discount this theory of computer maintainence and repair.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2003)

> "Do what you can to make the computer feel welcome in your home. This includes talking to it, naming it, and even offering words of encouragement."
> 
> Aha! The real reason why Macs suffer fewer problems than PCs! Mac users do these sorts of things all the time, and their computers apparently benefit from it. Effective immediately, I will rename all my computers, from their current, clinical monikers--Old HP, Media Center, etc.--to something warmer.



When I got my Mac, I had a peecee. He was jealous. Even before I got the mac, he was jealous. He could feel when I had cheated him touching or dreaming of a Mac, and he got very upset. He got also upset when I changed his name from LaKalsa to something else, so I had to rename him back. It did not feel right to have both, thus the peecee got an other, better home. 

Maybe Macs are less problems as they feel more loved than the peecees.


----------



## Arden (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed, I've had the same issue come up with our old external SCSI 8.4 GB La Cie drive.  After so much time, it seems to die, whereby it simply stops spinning up as it's supposed to.  Well, after a few months of taking it offline and doing nothing with it, I can plug it back in (to the wall, as in power) and it will spin up like it didn't before.  I think we should replace it, but then I think I should replace my iMac with a G5 (my sister can have the iMac to replace her LC).


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 14, 2003)

Go bucks is right!!

I start at Ohio State on the 21st! I can't wait!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

Fire gooo ... Yuhuu. Fire - Galaxy 2-0. 

I saw today a match of Fire - (S)Crew of a month or two ago, and I knew I was there. I saw just 2 guys I knew in the end of it. It took me 2 minutes to recognize ME on the screen. I didn't look like me. :-/ I thought the tv camera adds 20 lb...


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

K...


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 14, 2003)

Um...Gia, you should wake up a little more before posting. 

Ed...interesting story.  Hadn't ever thought about that before.


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2003)

G: to aid your morning routine: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sugar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cream?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 14, 2003)

I was wondering why there was a cow out back.  Isn't it easier to just go to the store, arden?


----------



## Trip (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok, it's 7:00 in the morning and there are sirens ringing off somewhere close by in town. They're making me mad. They won't stop!!!

Wait...
...
...
...
They stopped! Ok, turns out this was a useless post.  Forgive me. I'll have a water.


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2003)

I just read the physicists from Dürrenmatt... here is one sentence I love (free translation).

Physicists study nature and translate what they understand in a mathematical way with formulas. Technicians use these formulas like a brothel manager would exploit prostitutes.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2003)

Arden, .. umh, just espresso, tons of hot water to it and some raw cane sugar. No milk! Hide that cow from the bar.. 

Oh gosh, I finally found the Chappelle Switch ad. Hilarious!!!


----------



## chevy (Sep 14, 2003)

He needs a larger iPod (have you seen the size of his hands ?).


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 14, 2003)

Where's my rootbeer? We should fire this bartender!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 14, 2003)

No, keep the bartender, he can be good company.
And I could really use some pure caffeine, I fell asleep today!
Ha, that's a great video...


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 14, 2003)

Oh WoW!! I just came from X-fest, a big concert in Dayton, Ohio.  All I can say is it was F-ing amazing!!!  Powerman 5000 oWn3d!! Mudvayne was fricking insane.  Shinedown and V Shaped Mind were pretty awesome too!

The moshing during mudvayne was crazy, and I can't hear very well now, lots of ringing, but it as total sweet.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Lucky.

There have been some good artists in Modesto, and I've even seen a few, like Sevendust, Tommy Lee, Local H, Nonpoint, Trapt, and more.  I'm going to see Motorhead and Manmade God soon enough, too, but I want to see some of the bands that everybody's heard of, like Korn, Mudvayne, Tool, Metallica, and, yes, unlikely as it is, Pink Floyd.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 15, 2003)

That everyone had heard of?  Motorhead are LEGENDS, dude!  They were the band that basically made it okay for punks to like metal and vice versa.

And did I miss something and Floyd are touring or you are just saying that you would like to see them?  I just realized that I saw Floyd when you were 3. 

But I'm sure that Ed has something similar over me.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 15, 2003)

Hmm, I have it pretty good here, I live 45 mins away from Philadelphia.  Tours often come around by there.

I really hate going there...but if it's for a good cause...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

i got lucky here, Journey, Styx, and Reo Speedwagon came to Buffalo, and i went to that concert, it was rockin' even if i was one of the youngest there.  I also saw The Guess Who, Rush, AC/DC, and the Rollingstones in Toronto at "sars-stock", that was awesome even if i was really, really far away.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 15, 2003)

Funny, now that I think of it - I've only been to one concert... The Who (didn't like any of their new stuff - and the guy can't sing anymore!) - but to my suprise as we where looking for our seats I hear some familiar music starting to play (that I really really like!) - The Counting Crows was opening for them and I had no idea! 

That was the "last thing I ever did" before my surgery one year ago this month! 

Damn, has it been one year already??? And I'm still in pain and have complications! Grrr


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ugh... I wanted rootbear... 
I'm reaaaalllly thirsty get me something with NO alcohol in it!


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, the first time I heard of Motorhead was fairly recently, when they started playing their single on the radio.

You saw Floyd on the Lapse tour?  How were they?

We get lots of tours in California, as you can imagine with venues like San Fransisco, San Jose, and Sacramento, but it's a bit of a pain to drive there.  It's easier for me now because I can drive, but it used to be I'd either have to go with my parents or find a ride.

Almost forgot:  Another band I've seen live is Lifehouse, just this summer they played Summerfest.


----------



## Trip (Sep 15, 2003)

I've completely lost the discussioin. Can somebody sum up what's happened in the last few pages?!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

It doesn't really matter trip ;^)
Better to just comment on what the person above you said!
But I'll take a protein and electrolyte and sodium enhanced drink - I'm parched.
And the iPod is a "must have for mp3's" from popular science...  I love iPod.
Oh Apple expo Paris is tomorrow!  Yes, I am excited.  I should get a job, so I can buy a powerbook!
*what the hell is a protein and electrolyte and sodium enhanced drink, I only mix real drinks*
I'll take an orange powerade, jerk.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Well, the first time I heard of Motorhead was fairly recently, when they started playing their single on the radio.
> *



Ah.  Well I guess a good place to start is No Remorse.  My copy is a double album in a leather sleeve. 



> *
> You saw Floyd on the Lapse tour?  How were they?
> *



Yeah, I saw it in NY.  It was great.  I still have the t-shirt somewhere.  I also always save ticket stubs.  
Here  you go.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 15, 2003)

THATS IT IM MAKING A PETITION TO FIRE THE BARTENDER... ILL BE BACK...
*leaves bar and grill*


----------



## mr. k (Sep 15, 2003)

hahahahahahaha I love california...
http://www.cnn.com/2003/ALLPOLITICS/09/15/recall.delay/index.html
sorry for the short spammy post, I gotta go eat.


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

That page wouldn't load!  Oh well...

Here's your Microsoftian root beer already!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2003)

Haaaallloooo!!!!!!!
well I left a problem thread yesterday, here is a hello post 

so what's new with me?
work work work work!
I am also finidhing up my paperwork this week for grad school  -- man my essay is loooong! Hope the dont get bored readin it 


I also have my eye on certification. 
I am planning on getting A/V certified (infocomm.org), and I also want to get network+, security+ and linux+ certified.
I was thinking of A+ but it seems so easy to do (most of the stuff I know from just working and taking CS hardware related classes )

as for mac certification...down the road yes. I think it will increase my work opportunities 

so how is everyone?
ok, will be back tomorrow! 


Admiral


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 16, 2003)

*out of breath*
the HULK is chasing me... so i thought I'd come back...
Might as well have a coca cola


----------



## Trip (Sep 16, 2003)

GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=249473#post249473


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think skate sponsers browse these forums 

But then again I could be wrong 

Nice job on the trick


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back Admiral!


----------



## Androo (Sep 17, 2003)

ya, what that guy said
i like his way with words
working is a tool

lol that, ladies and gentlemen, was haiku.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 17, 2003)

*getting sick and tired of haiku - hear that word every time I turn around! - or someone speaking in haiku* Blah!


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

Earlier today I ate dirt for my video class (don't ask) and now I'm feeling very ill. My brain has been spinning and now my stomach is really starting to hate me. 

Ughh...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 17, 2003)

im sorry trip but i have to, why would you eat dirt for a video class?  Sorry your feeling ill tho


----------



## Sogni (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't eat the yello sno - uh, sand! 

drink lots of fluids to flush it out of your system ASAP.


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I think i just flushed out whatever was in my system. And the more water I drink it seems the sicker I feel. 

Ok, ok...we're making music videos in class. And the class picked the song "Another One Bites The Dust". You can pretty much just make up the rest of the story as you see fit. 

Ughh...


----------



## symphonix (Sep 17, 2003)

Rrrrriiiiiighhht ...


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 17, 2003)

Um...so why did you eat it?  Just biting some seems like it would've worked. 

I don't think I would have done anything like that for any class.  Ever.


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not going to say anymore so you don't think I'm wierd. 
Feeling a bit better now. Stomach still wants to kill me though.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 17, 2003)

Go to sleep.  You can sleep anything off it you sleep real hard for a long enough time.
I love soccer!


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

I love skateboarding!
I'm hoping http://www.geertsen.com/ will sponsor me. My friend won't go out with me to get some good pictures. I found some amazing places a couple weeks ago, but he won't come!!!

Sleep?! Sleep sounds good. I havn't had a good sleep in a looooong while. 

Night everybody!


----------



## Trip (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh and: 2222 post.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats. 

Argh!!! I wish I had missed a plane Tueday!!! I would have gotten a vip ticket to a party where Steve was!!!! >:-O !!!!


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

Steve? Steve Jobs?!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 18, 2003)

That would have been really cool...
Steve Jobs is cool, and I do love apple.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow... this place seems to be very active!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, we didn't want to scare you off again by all talking at once.  Thought we'd give you some room to breathe a bit. 

I dunno about the others, but I'm watching the news on the hurricane coming in.  I'm gonna get a bit of wind from it...not a whole lot else.  But Delaware decided to call a state of emergency anyway (big suprise there, DE never does ).  So I don't have to go to work tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 18, 2003)

Giaguara I was wondering what you do for a living, you seem to travel a lot!


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

PAGE 642!


----------



## Androo (Sep 18, 2003)

damnit i mean...
PAGE 642!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, I'm feeling so much better today. Not going to share the details but whatever was making me sick is a long ways away from me now. 

I need GEERTSEN to sponsor me!!! Argh! How can I talk my friend into coming and taking pictures?!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 18, 2003)

If you get them to sponsor you convince em you need a powerbook G4 and some final cut with a DV cam to make some skate videos...  I'd do anything to get a 12"!  You should too.
And I am very disappointed with how old my iMac is )  It's a rock!  I want a new computer!  I need to get a job!
Oops, off the the complaining thread.


----------



## Trip (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh man, I just injured some "valuble machinery". It hurt so bad I almost threw up. I'm afraid to check on it. lol


----------



## mr. k (Sep 18, 2003)

Skateboarding?  That sucks. A soccer ball can really hurt when it gets you in the gears.  And you just have to walk it off, there aren't any drugs or stretches to ease the pain.  And it's not any normal kind of pain, it's like this weird feeling in your gut.  Oh, and punctuation before you end your quotation!


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Mr. K, do not complain about your computer when there are *cough* many people here who have older equipment than you and are getting along just fine.

There is a woman somewhere in Russia, I think, who holds the record for the most dirt eaten.  It's all she eats. 

Trip, what are you afraid of, that you might have lost something?


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I find this site hilarious.  It's not that it's funny by design, but it's funny because it's completely legitimate.

What's your sign, baby?


----------



## toast (Sep 19, 2003)

mr. K.,

I'm running Jaguar 10.2.6 on an Indigo G3/500MHz iMac, and everything's alright.

But my RAM is 640Mb. You ought to fix your 256Mb.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2003)

I dunno, arden.  If that site had been around when I was a teenager, I might not have gone around stealing street signs.

Then again, I probably would have.  It would still have been more fun to steal 'em.  Heh


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

Uhh! Signs are so expensive!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 19, 2003)

I should get more RAM, but I would rather have a new computer!  But the best I'm hoping for is a copy of panther when it is released...  Our computer does everything we need it to - so why should my parents spend a bunch of money to get a new one?  Because it would be tight!  But I see the logic.
Thankfully, I made a high risk investment about four years back (of $100, my parents put in maybe fifty-thousand?) and it looks like it's coming close to fruition.  It wouldn't be a surprise if that netted me one grand, or even more.  I can't wait.  If I get a job and save up a few hundred, I might be able to buy myself a laptop...
And stealing street signs... tsk tsk darkshadow - how'd you grab em?  I've grabbed those sawhorses with blinkers on them that sit on the road around construction, but the signs around here are very high up, as well as bolted (?I think...)
As a souvenir I might grab the street signs of my block before I go off to college, I've wanted to do it for awhile now.  But I can't figure out how I will.
Time for School!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, they're up high, but not _that_ high.  And yep, they're bolted, but I've always had tools. 

It takes a while though, so I always had to keep one eye out for the cops.  All part of the fun.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 19, 2003)

LOL -- hey where's the barrman?!
Need a white russian to get me going


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

I was thinking about ordering a custom stop sign that said "SNOP" and putting it up on our corner (we have a stop sign on the corner yard), and see how many people noticed.  If not an entire sign, then I was thinking about making a patch with an N on it and covering the T with it.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 19, 2003)

That would be interesting. 

Blegh...white russians...milk and alcohol DO NOT go together....


----------



## Trip (Sep 19, 2003)

It'd be even funner to order a custom stop sign but instead of saying "STOP" have it say "GO".


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Heh, yeah!  I'd probably get arrested, though.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 19, 2003)

Only if they caught you arden...
It would be funny, but you sure would feel bad when someone thought the sign was bogus and ran it, and then crashed into someone else, and adding insult to injury someone's car flipped and did a job to your house...
But I do want thow street signs... Hmmm...


----------



## Trip (Sep 20, 2003)

Well then put it someplace where a sign shouldn't be...maybe an uncontrolled intersection? I don't know...maybe if I can get enough money I'll do it. 

Finally! Tomorrow I go to the "big spot" to get some photos for my sponsorship folio!!! FINALLY!

Oh and: "The Count of Monté Créisco" (how the crap do you spell it?!) is the coolest movie. Late now: 12:45, and I'm off to bed to ponder on what I missed out on homecoming this year. :/ Night.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2003)

White Russians? Hmm... :-/
Anything that does not taste like British is fine for me ;-)


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

Speaking about pigs, look what i made!
AQUAPIG
[qhwera]


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

hhahahah thats cool, he needs aqua ears too


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

lol it was originally a cell for my cell project, then i put in a second circle, then a nose, then a thingy!


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

okay, add ears then nick. yea, uh huh, add them. ya goood job. ya okay?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2003)

Androo, I want an Aqua cappuccino ...


----------



## chevy (Sep 21, 2003)

an espresso ristretto for me. I have to wake up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## ksv (Sep 21, 2003)

<-- Watch your words from now on, you may risk getting a sword run through your chest 


Coffee at cafés in Paris was much better than the crap they serve here. One French coffee, please. Who's our bartender at the time?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2003)

French coffee is good but Italian is better! And Brazilian is great! And I love the Americano too


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

wow lord of the rings all of a sudden eh?
and i thought u were the waitress!!!!! not me!
KSV, i concur!


----------



## Androo (Sep 21, 2003)

I CAN SNAP NOW!
I NEVER USED TO BE ABLE TO!
Giaguara, get a sandwhich! i'm sooo hungry


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 21, 2003)

i cant snap  can someone make a tutorial fo that


----------



## Arden (Sep 21, 2003)

Push your middle finger against your thumb really hard.  Now try to slide the finger toward your wrist quickly.  It helps to have lots of friction between thumb & finger, or IOW little moisture or grease.

What's with all the LOTR mod avy's all of a sudden?

And I'm still the bartender.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

A long story ...
Uh!! I wanted to wake up 2 hours ago. I don't remember putting off the alarm. Arden, make me an Americano while I shower ..


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Would that I could have posted to *****
I was searching for something and I came across this.  Quite an interesting experiment in the history of this site.

And now I must retire, for I have class upon the mire.


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

Here we go: girls acting like they're totally into you...telling you how sexy you look, hugging more than needed, and just flirting. And then they start talking about their boyfriends or they won't let you borrow their pen. What gives?! Honestly they're screwing up my life! They're giving me a ton of self esteem so I can make a fool of myself and try talking to other girls!!! STOP IT! If you really want to be friends then let's be friends (talk outside of class dork!) and if you want to be more than friends stop talking about your boyfriend already and let's make out!!!

*shoots rubberbands at the fan*


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 22, 2003)

Just forget girls till college Trip!  WooHoo OSU rules!


----------



## ksv (Sep 23, 2003)

Either some drunken F16 pilot is flying back and forth over the city, or someone in my neighborhood is having fun launching cruise missiles from his balcony. The place is a bit noisy at the moment 

So arden, where's my coffee?


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Forget girls until college?!!?!?!

NO WAY! Never, no how!
Besides, I don't get to go to college for another 4 years.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2003)

here's coffee ksv. wait, do you mean coffee (espresso) or filtered stuff when you say coffee?


----------



## ksv (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *here's coffee ksv. wait, do you mean coffee (espresso) or filtered stuff when you say coffee?  *



Thanks!
"Filtered stuff" is a good term for the muddy water people drink and call coffee. How can people keep their self respect serving that disgusting substance


----------



## Androo (Sep 23, 2003)

To me it's all a bunch of...


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 23, 2003)

http://www.google.com/search?q=qhwera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## hazmat (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Thanks!
> "Filtered stuff" is a good term for the muddy water people drink and call coffee. How can people keep their self respect serving that disgusting substance  *



I guess you've never had good coffee through a French press?


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Skateboarding for 3 weeks in a row and never taking a nap really sucks.

*falls asleep on the counter*


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Poor Trip...

www.doubleyourdating.com


----------



## Trip (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got back from the KR3W skateboard demo in downtown Orem, Utah. It was so great! I love the attitude everybody brings to events like that. It's just so positive and fun!


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Cool!

Drinks for all, I passed 4000 posts!  Actually, I didn't even notice, so the drinks are all waters.


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

I thought this was interesting...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2003)

heh...
i like more 777 especirally when it comes to the fiels of the other people

i feel im getting a bad cold. like the last times in uk, i saved 11 ppl from the cold statistics - as an average person is said to get 2,5 colds a year, i got 2,5 bad ones in a month. i'll just have to drag myself to pharmacy to get hot lemon powder etc. i don' have time to be ill now..


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 25, 2003)

Hmm...in Ed's new avatar, Gandalf  looks like he's chalking up a cue stick.


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody remember my 666th post? Some people took a screen of it...anybody still have a picture?


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2003)

Wait, never mind, I found it:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=115987

That was so fun. Can't wait for my 3333 suprise.  So far off though...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2003)

< voice=very deep, big flu >hot lemon drink please! i want my voice back< /voice >


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I remember, Trip.  That was funny.

What about your 1337th post?


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2003)

1337, eh? I did something for that, can't remember off the top of my head. All I can remember is nobody really commented on it. But whatever.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 25, 2003)

Blah first week of college and I get a cold......Damn room mates giving me colds


----------



## mr. k (Sep 25, 2003)

sucks johnny - by the way, is lord of the rings anticipation rising?  it sure seems to be, I don't know.  I just get the feeling that you guys are getting a little bit excited.


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

I live at home still, so my roommates are all related to me.

No, I don't see how this is relevant either.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 26, 2003)

I moved out when I was 17.  Quit bein a lazy bum, arden.  

(Really, I moved out 'cause I couldn't stand my step dad.  Freakin' moron...he wasn't a bad guy, just _way_ too goofy for me. )

Johnny, just make sure you keep that cold for another day or so, then you can give it back to 'em.


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, quite the lazy bum.  That's me, alright.  Uh huh, yessireee bob. *Charges Darkshadow double for his drink*


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 26, 2003)

See the appreciation you get when you speak the truth?

*grumbles into $12 drink*


----------



## Trip (Sep 26, 2003)

I just sprained my ankle for the first time in my life. Let me just say: HOLY SH*T I CAN'T BELIEVE THE PAIN! Now that I've gotten that out: I'm afraid I may have fractured my ankle, but if I did my Mom will kill me. We don't have any money to pay for it, and my insurance won't cover it.

Really though, the most painful thing I have ever experienced. I almost cried when it happened! I'm keeping it elevated, and I just had ice on it for 2 hours. Anybody care to share an experience they had? What helped? What if I DID fracture my ankle?!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 26, 2003)

Damn Trip - I feel your pain ( no, really.

Altho it's not as major as mine - it's better get that checked ASAP so if there IS damage, it can be repaired / healed properly the first time. All my troubles is because it DIDNT heal properly the first time - I had other injuries to my leg that my ankle went unchecked until the damage turned permanent.

It permanently took me out of Football (in College)!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 26, 2003)

Weird, browser crashed on me yet my reply got posted... heh 

How did you sprain it Trip?

Since you are keeping it elevated and iced,
Try wrapping it - not sure what it's called, people wrap sprained ankles with it all the time - boxers also use it to wrap their hands.

I should know, I've used tons of the stuff (for both boxing and ankle). 

Hope that helps and here's hopping it's nothing serious!


----------



## hazmat (Sep 27, 2003)

Trip, so sorry to hear that.  My uneducated guess is that it's a sprain, not a break.  Breaking usually numbs itself quickly; sprains tend to hurt more.


----------



## Trip (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I just got back from spending the night at my good friend Spencer Hales house. He helped me get it wrap and he treated me right. Big shout out to him! Yesterday the swelling was litterally the size of my fist, today I can see a small difference, and now I can kinda stumble around on it.

It all happened when I was trying to ollie out of a bowl to a 5 foot gap. I landed it first try, but my second try was destruction.


----------



## Arden (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow, that's some tough luck there, bud... definitely get it looked at *by a professional* so you don't end up like Sogni, amputated and in a wheelchair for life. 

Drinks on the house for the next couple weeks for you, Trip.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey! I'm not amputated! lol

Actually I'd probably be better off if it was... I've seen people who can play basketball and football with a prostetic better than I can!


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

I second the tape bit, and agree with hazmat that when you break something (at least for me) the shock set's in real quickly and you can't feel the injury - but you do go all psycho.  I've rolled my ankle all the time and sprained it pretty badly before - get an ankle brace to keep it in good position or use athletic tape and wrap it to about four inches above your ankle and down around your heel.  Make sure the tape/brace is tight, you want to keep your ankle from twisting too much.


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the drinks arden. 
I've got a concern now, is it suppost to be that I specifically feel the pain on the right side of my foot, yet the swelling is on the left side? I just noticed this morning that the swelling has now increased! Is this a bad sign?


----------



## chevy (Sep 28, 2003)

We are no super-long-range doctors... if you need help, get real help... the Café is just good for a drink and a little chat !


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't want to get help that I have to pay for if I can come here and hear what drunk people have to say about it.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 28, 2003)

2332 posts - must be hard to have a bad ankle.  Can you walk?  Is the pain on your foot, or in your ankle?  I remember when I had a pretty mild sprain (the pain wasn't enough to keep me out of soccer, I just used my brace) the ankle didn't hurt unless I bent it or moved it.  When it was just resting it felt fairly easy...
And doctor's are your friends!  Are any of your friends parents practicing?  I just get medical advice from professionals I know, only go to the emergency room if I really need it.  That's the way to go.


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

My dads a doctor! But he's really busy, and he lives far away so who knows.  I really don't experience pain unless I hit a wall with it or anything. Other than that I can move it fine and such.

The swelling has completely taken over my foot though, even my toes have swollen up. It looks like a mickey mouse glove off of those old cartoons. HUGE! That's all I'm really worried about...why so much swelling? And on the third day too!


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 28, 2003)

Is it miss colored at all? Make sure you keep icing it.  Take at least two advil every 4 to six hours (two 300mg pills is prescription strength, make sure you don't take more then that).  Keep it elevated too.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyV _
> *Is it miss colored at all? Make sure you keep icing it.  Take at least two advil every 4 to six hours (two 300mg pills is prescription strength, make sure you don't take more then that).  Keep it elevated too. *



Two Advils and he should call you in the morning? ;-)


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Erm...hard to say on the misscolored part. I just iced it and so now it's a bit blue-ish. What will the advil do?!


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Keeps the pain down.

Call your dad and f*ck the long distance bill.  If he can make some recommendations, or make some calls to get you cheap medical assistance, then that's all the better for you.  I just hope you two aren't estranged.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2003)

i could get a  link to a doctor thread on another board .. that is like the bar here. umh. no...

i hate when i canì't breath. i'm overly allrgic to something ... problems breathing all week. tired. well, 10 more days to go .. i need a glass of wine plz before i go to work. nice to see you again guys


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 29, 2003)

Advil kills pain and helps keep the swelling down


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh wow!!! *I just got home from school  and took off my sock and noticed...the side of my foot is completely black and blue!!!* Is this natural? Should I be super worried about this? I'm comletely freaked out now! Anybody know?

Doctors appointment in 2 hours! Too far away!!!


----------



## hazmat (Sep 29, 2003)

If you have a doctor appt. in two hours, fuggedaboudit.  Just take lots of pain killers and relax.  Doc will know what it is.


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Man it's so freaky though! And it just keeps getting worse: now there's a burning feeling in the foot!!! It hurts!

I'm calming down though...hopefully the doctor won't mess with it enough to cause pain.

I talked with my friend today, he sprained his ankle twice (though I probably did worse) and he told me about how the doctor kept bending his foot this way and that and how it hurt like the dickens! 

I really hope this appointment goes well though. I hate doctors. I havn't been to one in over 6-8 years. If I'm going to die of cancer I don't want to know. But if it's something painful right off (like a broken foot) then I don't mind. As long as I don't have to take my pants off in front of anybody.


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Just got back from the doctors and...



...the good news is I did not break/fracture my ankle! The doctor told me it was the worst sprain he had ever seen, and it will take a really long time to heal. But I didn't break it!


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 29, 2003)

Did you have to move it back and forth? 

I suppose really bad sprain is better than broken.

Sucks though, no 'boarding for you for a while.


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Yea, he pooked it a lot. 
And about boarding...my mom wants me to stop now. But it's so addicting and fun I don't think I will! I don't know how I'm going to talk her into it...but there's no way on earth I'll ever stop. Not even if my eyes fall out.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 30, 2003)

That's great news Trip, just make sure the tendons didn't tear and if they did that they heal right (doc will let you know).  Also note any difficulties you may have (aside from normal pain).


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2003)

get well soon trip. if your body tolerates all painkillers you are lucky ...


----------



## hazmat (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *get well soon trip. if your body tolerates all painkillers you are lucky ... *



Good point.  Did they give you any good pain killers?


----------



## Trip (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea, they gave me some medicine that has cocoain (sp?) in it.  I don't use medicine though...I rarely ever use it.

Thanks for all the help/well wishes everybody! Off to school for now!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2003)

.. off to work here. i can't wait to get out of here. i'm now allergic to everything here ... dust, air, most foods ... luckily under 2 weeks to go. hooray.


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 30, 2003)

Where are you G?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 1, 2003)

Weee...I had a nice birthday today...yesterday...whichever you want to call it.

Just getting home...arden, they're getting ready to shut down the bars here, but over thataways it's still before 2, will ya send me over one more drink? 

And it's my birthday, can I have it for the normal charge rather than double charge?


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

Trip: Codeine, perhaps?

G: Get some allergy medicine if you think it'll help.

DS: Happy Birthday!


----------



## edX (Oct 1, 2003)

Happy birthday Darkshadow!! hope you had a very good one. i alos hope they just keep getting better as you grow older.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 1, 2003)

Thank ya. 

Definitely had a good one, hung out all day with some friends, had some drinks I didn't have to pay for (I don't drink that often, but free drinks are free drinks no matter how often you have 'em).  All around a good day.

Um, arden, does your grandmother know you're posting pictures of her on the 'net?  Maybe she doesn't mind that, but she'd probably mind you're telling everyone her age, too.  Shame on you.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

LOL, my grandmother is 8X.  (As in, in her 80's.)  I thought that was your wife wishing you a happy birthday! 

Funny story:  My mom got carded at Octoberfest, and she's in her early 50's!  She thanked the girl.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2003)

happy bitrtday .. if it's still?

me? .. uk. till next week.


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

...which begs the question... What kind of work are you doing over there?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2003)

my reason(s) for being here right now are not work related. other motives. but i keep myself busy meanwhile. 

curious, aren't we?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 1, 2003)

No, not still my birthday, that was yesterday, but a day late is ok by me, Gia.  Thanks


----------



## Trip (Oct 1, 2003)

Anybody here into snowboarding? If you are into snowboarding and have 5 minutes to spair send me an e-mail at: Tanner@TannerSite.com

I'll be more than grateful! Oh and: I'm not looking for people to talk with about snowboarding, it's more important than that.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 5, 2003)

Hows the ankle trip?  How about a picture if its still gross and swollen?


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

I'll get a picture tomorrow...if I can. I'd do it right now but my camera's batteries are dead, and we lost the USB cable to my moms camera. But I'll get a picture of it for sure...you can see my toes are all misfigured and blue.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2003)

Hehe! I hope it won't look that gross tomorrow trip ....

Oh gosh, I'm in win  2k (just for half an hour now) .. i keep taking the mouse down, i want to see finder and if there is AIM etc .. so "WTFSCK??? WHERE'S THE DOCK???" ... mac addict, eh?


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok well, sorry for such a crummy picture guys. I just broke my studio light, so I had to borrow my sisters. Tomorrow I'll get a better shot of the toes...they're all blue and bent.  

Anyway, you can check-out my cool AirCast...and see quite a bit of swelling still (usually you can see the bones of my toes!)

Enjoy.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 6, 2003)

Groovy! Doesn't look too bad


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Just you wait. 
Yea, I wish I had thought about taking pictures on the second day...my foot was about the size of my fist. It looked like something out of a cartoon, it was so funny.

And how!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 6, 2003)

Geez man - your leg is starting to look like mine! 





Hope it heals up soon!


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Yay for injuries! 
Yay!

*off to bed for me, good night all.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Your foot doesn't look too out of the ordinary there.

Today was the longest day of the year for Jews all over the world: Yom Kippur.  Imagine a day (starting the previous evening, as with all Jewish holidays) where you can't eat or drink _anything_ after lighting the candles (which you do after dinner, of course) and where you can't do work, watch TV, or do much of anything except sleep, read and attend services.  I'm just glad it's over.

Yom Kippur is the Day of Atonement, a week after the Jewish new year.  This is when we confess our sins and repent for those we have wronged, which is why we fast.


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

yes, but as i recall, the breaking of the fast is usually quite a feast. since i basically fast from one meal a day to the next (except for my coffee) i can't really sympathize with you too much. i used to have a jewish girlfriend and did the fasting one year (ok, i drank a little water at work). i even went to services. it's not that big of a deal to go without food for 24 hours. at least in america, it's a choice, not a condition like some other countries.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

We had bread, cheese, jam, cookies and hering at the synogogue to break the fast, which we usually have.  Not exactly a feast of any sort...  fortunately, we had tasty leftovers at home.

I often skip lunch, or eat lightly, or something, but it's a combination of not being able to eat or drink _anything_, including water, plus knowing that you're fasting, that makes one hungry.  I'm sure you're used to having only one meal a day, Ed (which is hopefully breakfast, most important meal of the day), but I typically eat at least breakfast and dinner or I get hungry (and even then, I sometimes get hungry depending on what I have).


----------



## edX (Oct 7, 2003)

no, i eat dinner. coffee would be breakfast. sometimes i don't eat til 8 or 8:30 at nite. i'll admit i usually have a small snack around 4 or 5 if i expect to eat that late. otherwise dinner is around 7. i just learned a long time ago to not eat any more than what my body uses. unless i'm doing alot of physical activity, i don't need that much. and personally, i find one large meal to be more satisfying than lots of nibbling thruout the day. breakfast is highly over rated in my book. eating is best done when you have nothing to do afterwards. digestion slows you down and lowers your attention level. if you've eaten properly the night before, you still have all the benefits of that food without all the problems of digestion.

i wouldn't reccomend this to anyone who is still growing though. growing bodies need more food. and they need it more regularly. but once you've hit your height level, the only other direction you've got to grow is out.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Well, I've stopped growing up and I seem to be incapable of growing out, so I don't think it matters how much I eat.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 7, 2003)

well i for sure dont want to grow anymore... 

i've been once  3 weeks on just water and herbal teas and juices. It wasn't unpleasant. I normally have coffee (americano or espresso, rarely cappuccino) for breakfst (only coffee with sugar), then many times skip the lunch or have only fruit... and have the dinneraround  8-10 pm. now that my shifts don't allow me that (untill nextweek) i have the coffee  around10 or 11, lunch (beans and rice..) around 1 - 1,30, then eat a mini dinner once athome, like 11,30 pm. i'm not the fan of big breakfasts, if i  have one, i feel sleepy all day, and eat a lot ..well. since i eliminated wheat what would i have for breakfst anyway?they dont sell the  real corn tortillas in uk, so here nada but fruit anyway.  when i-ll have a busy day and no  time for a minilunch, i go for tortillas in the morning ...

the uk climate is not for me. i've had something that is partially an allergic cough andpartly a cold cough since i came  here, and  it's not getting any better for sure. breathing's been painful for a few days, and yesterday i started to cough blood. i think it's a good thing i'm not going to be longer here, and i really hope that this thing goes away. i wish i could  anesthtize the lungs or make them just be without making me feel them every time i breath .. if this isn't gone asap i'm out of uk i promise i go to doctor. argh. tired.

i need coffee. with anythign that makesme not feel my lungs.,.


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2003)

"Life's a joke, you're life is a hoax
But I will stay
If it will make you happy
There is no hope, at least not for today."

New lyrics from a song my band is working on. Life kind of sucks right now.


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Heh, if you want a hand writing (lyrics or melodies), drop me a line.  I'm wonderful with lyrics.  I rewrote most of West Side Story for my synogogue's Purim shpiel, though we didn't use it (and probably won't) because it's more oriented to solos, whereas we prefer chorus songs.  (Just the nature of the musical.)  I might do 42nd Street for next year's shpiel, though I'll have to start on it, like, now.

BTW, I know this makes no difference when you sing it, but *you're = you are* while *your = belonging to you*, which I'm sure you're :ha: fully aware of.

Hey Trip, do you know a girl named Sara Jane?  She was on The Tonight Show several times because of Jaywalking, and she's a blond highschooler from Provo.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 8, 2003)

hey, i found some of my favorite chocolate! organic maya .. with a bit of citrus and spices ... the only chocolate that is under 70 % and that i love! have a bite of it guys .. i hope igotenough chocolate for all


----------



## Trip (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *you're = you are while your = belonging to you, which I'm sure you're :ha: fully aware of.  ...do you know a girl named Sara Jane?*



For the first part: I know this.  But whenever I'm in a hurry or really tired I seem to make that mistake a whole lot. In reality I probably define the difference between the two better than the majority of kids at my school.

And yes, I've met Sara. I think...


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 9, 2003)

Please see http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=256467#post256467


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Well good news (for me anyway) is my foot is almost completely healed! (it will be 90% healed next month!) and the swelling is really going down now!


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey I just got off the phone with a friend who goes to a nearby high school. He said they had a breakdance contest at lunch and there was a grand prize of $300! The winner got interviewed at the end and I guess he was asked "what are you going to do with all the money?" and he replied "I'm going to get an iPod!"

[EDIT: The prize was only $100, sorry. I have no clue where he got the other money. ]


----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL
Breakdance, huh? I thought we where past the 80s!  

Lucky guy!


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Breakdancing rules, I do a little bit, I'd upload some vids but I'd be too embarassed. 

I wish I had money for an iPod. Then again I'd take a cinema display and a G5 over an iPod anyday.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

Yeah I have that same problem
I want an iPod,
but I NEED a PowerBook!
If I get ~500$ - it's going towards the PB, not the iPod!


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

> but I'd be too embarassed


come on everyone is doing it


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 9, 2003)

I wonder if OSU has a break dancing class....hmmmm...that would be sweet


----------



## Arden (Oct 9, 2003)

Sogni, breakdancing is very popular in the hip-hop crowds.  Besides, stuff comes back, like bell bottoms.

And Trip, take it easy on the board this time.


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)

Hey, thanks Arden...but being easy on the board is impossible. Now I'll probably push myself harder...which may hurt more (and cost more!) but skateboarding is like a drug...really!

Ok, you convinced me...I won't post any of my new stuff, but here's a clip from a year ago when I spent the year at my Dad's house:

http://www.tannersite.com/BackupFiles/breaker_breaker.mov

[EDIT: forgot to add: the first move I'm doing was one I was just learning, that's why I screwed up. ]


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 9, 2003)

omg that is soo awesome!


----------



## Trip (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

*Dies laughing* 
kidding


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL, now I know why you're called "Trip."


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2003)

EVERYBODY GO VOTE!
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37252

Stop making fun of me guys!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL
Not making fun of you really. 

I just realized you look a lot like my sister's ex. Like a Rockabilly version of you.  
He was cool. Mom and I got pissed when she left him! LOL


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 10, 2003)

You messed up? Where?! 

I really need to stop getting behind here... I've missed almost 1500 threads because I didn't visit for awhile .
I need to be a mod, then I will _have_ to come every day


----------



## Trip (Oct 10, 2003)

Things are always "chippier" when you're around dlloyd. No...really. 

Anybody else here breakdance?


----------



## mr. k (Oct 10, 2003)

I did once, but only once and I wasn't real good at it and it did really hurt ciz it was on a wood floor...
I can do a handspring, I tried to work that into the breakdance too!


----------



## elektro (Oct 10, 2003)

Whipsnort on a board! YES!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment, Trip 
(It _was_ a compliment, wasn't it?)

I think I'm back for good now, but I might leave if no one answers my thread...


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elektro_
> *Whipsnort on a board! YES! *


 ...the f*ck?

LOL, dlloyd, if I were gone for so long you know I'd be sitting in front of the computer for the next 24 hours.  Until it crashed and I ended up with 6 new posts, then got so depressed I committed suicide... LOL


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 11, 2003)

I know, I would too. That's why I never signed on 
In the end I just said "**** it", I'll just start over with whatever 30 new posts there are by tomorrow morning. LOL 

I am glad I'm not on Macfora or something, I'd hate reading through 5000+ threads, 1000 is more than enough


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 12, 2003)

I think I'd hurt myself badly if I tried to do what Trip was doing in that movie. 

Hey dlloyd, I missed almost 2 years of posts.  I'm still going back and looking at some, and it's been since Feb I got my 'net connection back.


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

When was that, DS?  You've been here the entire time I have, I know that.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 13, 2003)

I lost my 'net connection between sometime in Sep or Oct 2001 until Feb this year.

Ok, so it's more like a year and a half than 2.


----------



## Trip (Oct 14, 2003)

What did you do all day without the internet?!


----------



## hazmat (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *What did you do all day without the internet?!  *



Work?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 14, 2003)

Work? Without the internet??? That's totally impossible for me! If there is no internet - I get the day off!


----------



## hazmat (Oct 14, 2003)

There was a great article in The Onion a couple of weeks ago where it said that an Internet outage cause an alarming increase in productivity in workers.  The only dip throughout the day was people going to see if they had their Internet connection back.


----------



## Trip (Oct 14, 2003)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

If the 'Net went down, it wouldn't affect my job one iota.  That's (partly) why I want a different job.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 15, 2003)

I work regardless of whether or not I have the internet. 

Actually, I programmed a lot. Heh

Also, I did my laundry and cleaned up a little more often.


----------



## Trip (Oct 15, 2003)

If we ever lost the internet we could just download it again:

http://www.tannersite.com/internet


----------



## Sogni (Oct 15, 2003)

LOL
Funny Man!


----------



## Trip (Oct 15, 2003)

Ugh...so sick. Need...medicine....ughhhhh.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 15, 2003)

HEY!!! I d/l the program and it didn't work!!!!!!
lmfao.....


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm back! Macless, but will get a Po(rn)werbook after 24th Oct! 

Worked a month in Europe, also I walked in media about the amount of a marathon a day so I now see I've lost some weight.. my pants ddin't stay up 

I missed good corn tortillas. Didn't find them anywhere in Europe. 

Free drinks and chocolate for this and next page...


----------



## mr. k (Oct 16, 2003)

Sounds like fun!  Did you speak the native language or just throw yourself into the culture?  No mac!  Geez!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 16, 2003)

Uh, so where are you now? 

You remind me of someone I used to know - she had an japanese saying for her email address "Where is she now?" (not sure how it's spelled in Japanese anymore).


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2003)

The local language, heh ... which of them in Europe, like there would be only one? Heh. I learned some british english terms no one knows here ... 

Yea. I survived. Amazing.

I'm in the N Mich Ave store now, listening to the happening where Steve is introducing iTunes Music Store to windows. I'm not personally excited though - as I can live Windows free. But sounds like there is finally a  good player for those who have  to use Windows..


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

Now I have a reason to drink Pepsi (which I hate)...but free music! Can't beat that! 1 in 3 chances to win!!!


----------



## hazmat (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Now I have a reason to drink Pepsi (which I hate)...but free music! Can't beat that! 1 in 3 chances to win!!! *



So you'll spend $1 (or more) on a bottle of soda you don't like for the 1 in 3 chance you'll win a song that was cheaper than the soda you bought that you don't like?


----------



## Trip (Oct 16, 2003)

Soda at my school costs $0.50.  And also I don't have a credit card.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2003)

I went to the Disney Store after the Apple Store happening today... and figured out my size is 6 y! Should I be happy or sad, or just plain shocked that 6 y old kids clothes fit me? I got a Pirates of The Caribbean shirt .. well, even the 10/12 y olds size looks neat on me, it's not that much bigger...


----------



## hazmat (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *I went to the Disney Store after the Apple Store happening today... and figured out my size is 6 y! Should I be happy or sad, or just plain shocked that 6 y old kids clothes fit me? I got a Pirates of The Caribbean shirt .. well, even the 10/12 y olds size looks neat on me, it's not that much bigger...  *



Yeah, I can fit into most baby chairs.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 16, 2003)

Giaguara, that's just sad


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 16, 2003)

haz i'm sure the 4 y is enough for you! They had some cool t shirts ... 

As long as the kids seats in the car don't have limits by weight (=anyone under the weight of an average american 12 y old kid...)! it's sad under 12s have to wear it (???) unregarded of their weight, and many of those 11/12 y olds are already well, more voluminous than me. or hazmat ...

My cousin's 22, she buys kids clothes and shoes too, but she's 5'4" ....


----------



## Androo (Oct 16, 2003)

Macosx.com is being born again? NEW DESIGN!?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 16, 2003)

No little boys in the bar Androo.
Meh. Screw it. COCA COLA PLEASE!!!


----------



## Arden (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow, that countdown timer is really f*cking with Internet Explorer.  It doubles the size of every page with white space after the pages load, then it slows down the whole browser... I think it needs tweaking.  I'm currently writing this in NS 7.  Grr.... I want a new computer!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 16, 2003)

You dont want a new computer. You need a new Dual G5 with 8 GB of RAM!!!
*digs in iChat logs*


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey now, keep that out of here! 

And change your signature already!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 17, 2003)

Hmm, you have some dirt on Arden?  Post away. 

(you know, we really need an evil grin smiley. )


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

I really hope I will have the new baby (just in case: powerbook. i'm not pregnant..) by next friday when Panther will come out...  

Coffee, anyone?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 17, 2003)

Damn, I read "new baby" and almost fell out of my chair! Don't do that to me Gia! hehe


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

What would you think then Sogni if I called it/him "my 12 inch porn" ?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 17, 2003)

I'd think that'd be more normal for you than "new baby". heh


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> * What would you think then Sogni if I called it/him "my 12 inch porn" ?  *



What's with you and porn?  I'm the horny 17 year old boy here, not you!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

... Because the Powerbooks are so sexy they sound like Pornwerbooks.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Trip - sometimes that problem does not go away as quickly as you'd think!


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

Who said anything about a problem?  lol


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

Giaguara, you stinker


----------



## mr. k (Oct 18, 2003)

I want a pornwerbook - I could keep it on my bedside table and use it for a few minutes every night before bed...
But anyone with a powerbook is so lucky - I wish I could have one.
I have $800 in the bank now and before I go off to college I hope to be able to get one!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 18, 2003)

Hehe! 

I found some great mexican (drinking) chocolate! Called Ibarra .. or should it be iBarra? Anyone want to try? It tastes like chocolate should taste! yum yum!


----------



## chevy (Oct 18, 2003)

I^d like to try


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 18, 2003)

I've had something like that Gia! It's great, isn't it?


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Sure, send some to me in a thermos via UPS Ground.

G, are you lacking action in your life, or something?  You keep bringing up porn.
---------------------
Well, I got a new Tungsten E the other day... what a champ!  What a beaut!  It's got 32 MB of RAM, quadruple that of my old IIIxe (on which a number of the LCD pixels broke, prompting the acquisition of the new TE), an aweseom hi-res color screen, a 5-way directional control, and Palm OS 5.2.  I was worried for a moment that it wouldn't recognize my data (the application names are different, like Calendar instead of Date Book, Contacts instead of Address Book, etc.) but it worked perfectly.

I'll show you guys a scan later.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Well well ... getting the pbook wednesday then! How to talk about it (him) about you then? If I can't call it Pornwerbook ... and if I tell I'll get the baby measuring so and so much (yea you know the specs ...4,6lb so and so many inches, so and so big hard drive etc) then someone else gets a heart attack for the word baby what should I say then?! 

I avoid too much coffeine these days, I'm excited enough about it (him)! Aww! 

I think I do have life too .. .we went to see a soccer match (Fire vs Rapids) last nite, ... (but all I was thinking was PB and Panther)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

Haha gia!
Arden, do you by change know Cocoa?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Haha! Well must be a sign of geekiness to start to drink Cocoa instead of coffee in the morning ..!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

You... you knew what I meant


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Yea! Sooo ... mexican Cocoa waiting for the early birds for breakfast! iBarra sounds a pretty geeky brand too! Hmm, maybe I still need a cup of eSpresso or iSpresso too


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

Nah, eSpresso sounds too M$-ish 
I like iBarra though


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Well, of espressos Illy is really good. Oh, or should it be iLly?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 19, 2003)

Gia:
http://chocoibarra.com.mx/


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Yea!! That! Chocolate de mesa ... yum yum! As chocolate bar the only thing that is better is some Maya Gld chocolate that was organic, from Belize and that I found at Oxfam and Sainsburys ... of drink chocolate iBarra is really yummy, perfectly as chocolate should taste like!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 19, 2003)

I think you all think of chocolate *waaay* too much.


----------



## Trip (Oct 19, 2003)

CHOCOLATE??!?! WHERE?!?!11?!?!?!?!1S!!?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2003)

Wait, lets talk about soccer guys ... If porn is not ok, powerbooks are not okay, and now chocolate is not okay ... what's left? Soccer...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 19, 2003)

Yeah mom made that stuff all the time! She hasn't as of late for some reason... hmmm...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 19, 2003)

NO!!! Anything but sports! 
I rather talk about the other stuff you mention as long as it's not sports! (nor politics nor religion )


----------



## Androo (Oct 19, 2003)

Well here's my last post, since this was my favourite thread, cuz it was cool and random like me .
Goodbye everyone.... Drinks on me!
[turns up itunes] PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[next morning]
owwww my stomach.... i shouldn't have drank so much kool aid!
Goodbye everyone!!!!
Merry Christmas and Happy Channukah and Jolly Quanza!
BYEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 19, 2003)

What is that, your 20th last post? 

Yeah, you shoulda had the blue kool aid rather than that purple stuff.  You woulda felt much better. 

And I never said chocolate was bad, Gia.  I just said y'all are talking about it way too much.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 19, 2003)

You spelled Kwanzaa wrong Androo


----------



## mr. k (Oct 19, 2003)

Well I had a good day today - see the below vikings score, and then my brothers soccer team played in the de-facto state tournament today and won on the seventh kick in a shootout :^)  Definitely fun!  His team is young, so it could have been a faster game, but the teams were really well matched and it's my brothers team!  This is only their second year together - If his team stays together they should be bomb...
Soccer Rules, it owns porn and chocolate, and maybe even powerbooks - the two are fairly even matched.  Oh, don't forget tennis - I start winter season tomorrow.


----------



## Trip (Oct 19, 2003)

Avatars and online nicks can be a pain in the arse. Especially when you're limited to 50x50 of nothingness! 

*hobbles off to bed*


----------



## Trip (Oct 20, 2003)

This is unbelievable.

I am a complete, and utter, failure. I'm a failure by design.

I've pretty much flunked myself out of school (but for some reason I keep going back), I suck at any sport I try, any design contests I've entered I've lost to some kid using Applewors, any client I've done work for has either said they liked it and gone with something else, or just moved on from me. I can't draw worth crap. I'm probably the number one dirt talked behind back person at my school, my family has all turned against me and now all believe there is no hope for me, and I have nothing.

NOTHING.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 20, 2003)

Wha?
You're kidding, right Trip?

I wish I was as artistic as you! You've impressed the heck outta me time and time again and I've just had to settle with my poor drawings and graphics! 

There is hope! Sometimes things happen this way when all seems hard. But it'll pass. I was having something like that for a little over a year and it's now passing! 

Keep your chin up!


----------



## nervus (Oct 20, 2003)

It will pass Trip...it's just age. Believe me it's just age. Believe it from someone how is more than 3 times your years   

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Trip, as soon as you graduate college, go to a technical school and become an IT guy or something like that, then your life will have more meaning and you will be making $$$ (that's big bucks).

Dlloyd:  Sure, I know Cocoa.  She works over on 9th Street and her real name is Helen. 

No, actually, I don't know any application development languages, though I'm fairly proficient in HTML and I can work my way through Javascript.  I'm taking computer science, as well, but we're currently working on programming Matt the Robot.

Androo:  You should have left 2 posts ago. 

And what's wrong with talking about porn, as long as we keep the language clean and don't post any pictures?  I mean, we can talk about porn as a whole, can't we?

And I agree with Sogni about sports.


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

Well, I told you all about my new Palm, now here's the picture.  It turned off before the scanner lamp ran across it, so there's nothing on the screen.  It's also a little smudgy, but that's to be expected from a metal device I suppose.


----------



## Trip (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Trip, as soon as you graduate college, go to a technical school and become an IT guy or something like that, then your life will have more meaning and you will be making $$$ (that's big bucks).*



Graduate college? I'm not even going to graduate high school!

EDIT: Arden: where'd you get $200 for such a beautiful piece of equipment?


----------



## hazmat (Oct 20, 2003)

Trip, don't be so hard on yourself.  I know when things suck it's hard to see it from the outside, but here's something that may help.  Work your ass off just to get out of high school.  If things really are bad, scholastically, and you have to do this year again, think about community college.  I did my senior year of high school there and it was one of the best things I ever did for myself.  See if there's a program like that where you live.  They won't openly advertise it, though.

Just try and keep cool and know that things will get better.  Trust me on this.  High school was the worst part of my life.  It can only get better.


----------



## Trip (Oct 20, 2003)

I think I expected too much of myself these past few years. I was expecting to get my own graphic design business (or freelance work) taking off. I've only had three clients in the past two years and only one has stuck with what I gave them (and it was free too). I was expecting to pass High school with an average, and then just move onto working full time on my business.

Now I can see all I can do is *try* to pass hich school. From there I really have no idea of anything. I can't do pro skateboarding because I suck, I can't do pro design/creativity because I really suck, and I can't really do much more than that other than sit on my butt all day.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 20, 2003)

Get out of high school and go to college.  Have fun, learn some things, etc.  Everyone goes through life at a different pace.  Some 50 year olds have no clue what they want to do.  Even when I got out of college I had no clue.  I had a Linguistics degree.  I worked at Tower Records.  Then after moving away things started to click and eventually I fell into a track of jobs (computers) that I enjoyed and allowed me to support myself.

Give yourself a chance.  Don't expect to have all the answers yet.  You're too young.  Even what you think you want to do now may not be at all what you want ten years from now.  Just go where life takes you.  Let it guide you.  Things will happen.  I think it wasn't until I was about 23 that I started seeing where my life was going.  And that's pretty young compared to most of my friends.  Some in their 30s still have no idea what they want to do.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 20, 2003)

If graphic design is really what you want to do, go to a graphic design school after high school!!  They'll teach you everything you need to know (drawing skills and all I believe), plus you'll have some type of degree to show your clients.  Don't freak out if you don't know what you want to do, no body ever knows.  People and friendships come and go, and don't worry about what other people think of you! I used to worry about what others thought of me, then I realized it didn't matter.  If people don't like me, oh well.  I move on and find someone else who does, and who also appreicates me.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 20, 2003)

Trip - if you suck at design/creativity, judging from what I've seen from you - then I suck 10x more than you! 

Having a business take off in this field can be hard - let me tell you! When I 1st tried to start I was working at a big company with ok pay (hated the comute tho), I *thought* I had their backing and they would be my #1 client. I started the paperwork and getting everything setup when 9/11 happened, I lost my job, never heard from them again and - well, it wasn't pretty. My 1st attempt at starting/running my own business failed badly, and I was forced to go back to my old job (way low pay but got to work on computers 'n networks).

I attempted it again and had to go in to surgery - was laid up for 6 months or so, it didn't fail but was put on hold for a few months.

Things are FINALLY moving - ever so slowly but it's moving... Maybe because I do more than one thing - leaves my options open if there is no work in one area there usually is in another.

Maybe concentrate on adding to your knowledge like I did through College - and your dream of running your own business might work out afterall!

I do Web, Graphics (for Web, Print, Multimedia and through a client - for pins, dash plaques (carshows), keychains, mugs, vinil banners, shirts, etc.).
I'm also a Computer Technician (Windows 'n Mac), a Network/Systems Administrator/IT Manager... 

I usually have something going on - even tho it's sometimes (as of late - usually) just enough to pay rent. 

Even at the low-end, I'm still happy with my company! I'm my own boss, I don't have to deal with corporate BS, commute is AWESOME and my company vehicle is a Scooter (Vespa Look-alike) that's fun to ride!  

Oh, and did I mention I didn't graduate high school when I was supposed to either? I graduated 3 years latter because a back injury from an "accident" took me out of High School on my 1st year.

Don't give in Trip - there's always a way! You just have to keep trying. Eventually it WILL pay off! 

With your talent? Man - maybe it's that you're offering them a FREE Service that they don't take you seriously! Try charging them a good amount and see what happens! 

Oh, and I was to play College Football - and guess what took me out of that one? My leg injury! You just sound like a younger version of me, and I did alright... You having more talent than I do you will do much better! Trust me!


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

Trip - i would say you've been given a fair amount of good advice so far that i would only be repeating with different words. i would only add that trying to judge your business success (and hence graphic abilities) at this point in your life is a bit premature. you're talking about competing with people with more training, more experience, more resources, and who spend all their time doing this, not just part time. not a fair competition or comparison. give yourself time as others have said.

i also thought i could do without college when i was going thru high school. i worked right out of high school instead. a good look at the real world and i was back in community college by spring semester. i did well enough there (real focus instead of the lazy approach in HS) that i got late admissions to san diego state for the next year. of course i ended up dropping out of there after 2 years and eventually wound up in CC again. to make a long story short - i didn't get my bachelor's degrees until i was nearly 40. now i'm at the point in grad school where i'm deciding whether to continue or drop out again and settle for a masters (instead of a phd.) and get to work. point being, things will never be perfect. but failures do not mean that you will never have successes. learning how to fail and move on to the next success is one of the best things you can learn in life i think.


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry, I meant high school.  Graduate high school (concentrate on keeping at least a C average, hopefully a B average or better), then get into either a community college or a technical college and take up computer science.  Believe me, it pays well.

And for my beaut, I saved up from my job.  Yes, I have a job.  It isn't a very good job, I make minimum wage and I get an average of 11 hours per week, but it's still $300/mo. that I have to spend on whatever I need to.  And I needed to buy this, I use my Palm all the time, mostly for notes and such, but also for Mapopolis, contacts, etc.  I'll scan my old IIIxe later and show you guys what happened to it.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 21, 2003)

Trip - kid's like us just have too high of expectations!  How many kid's do you know who can launch and successfully operate a graphic design business?  And things like skateboarding are just real hard to learn.
I've wanted to get up on a little web design firm - design a site for myself, and then do some pro bono work for non profit's/small businesses in my neighborhood to get clients coming, and in about a month all I've got is a semi useful nav bar!
I've played soccer since I was about six years, and although I always really liked it I did really suck, until spring this year when I just got really focused and started to really play.  After playing on the sophmore team last year I made varsity this fall.
The bottom line is - if you enjoy doing something, JUST DO IT.  It doesn't matter if your good, being bad will just give you better motivation to improve.  Just keep it up, maybe we can launch a design business together, save ourselves the trouble of starting out bad. ;^)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

Trip you got a lot of good advice. Life is hard sometimes ... or life is just life. I keep asking myself why I'm alive, and that's a why I think it's extremely hard to find answers. Maybe just because there is still something that I should do (so I might as well do something useful in the life).

When I studied, most of the people were a lot older than me, and they had it clear what they wanted. I felt a rush to finish all the studies, to get somewhere (which was after asking where) .. sometimes having some time in the middle can be good. Do something, work, travel, do things you like, and later come or go back to study or work with the things that you like.

And the 'real life' is far from schools. Universities teach you something, and I see plenty of friends trying to be perfectionists while studying, taking a lot of time for studies, ending their degree at 30-35 years of age (starting after high school, no non-study years in the middle!) abd then .. having really hard time realizing that ANYTHING they do in the work life will have nothing to do with what they studied. Theory, theory, theory .. and you end up with a good luck in an office doing a part time, underpaid secretary, or getting married and forced to be home .. (in south europe in the past 3 decades for many girls university has been a path out of being married and home, so if you could spend 10 years studying instead of doing courses on time in 5, it was 5  more years for you). 

I did not go or get to do what I wanted to after studying. Many of the people I worked with had really deep insecurities (so do I), and sometimes it seemed I unintentionally made them feel even more unsafe. I had also two forces that were seen as handicaps: a double cultural background, in both places the 'other' was seen as a threat or soemthing else, and the sex. Instead of taking the advantage of having working groups with both sexes (as equal) I heard continuously "Don't tell me what to do with computers. You are a _girl_". One time, or ten times, might have been okay, it might have been because some people were old or old minded, but 10 times a day was far from it. I changed the field (and more than once), and something else happened too that forced me to go away .. at least now nobody tells me that I can't tell them what to do to the computer because I'm a girl, and less people see pluriculturalism as a threat. 

And keep your body in good condition. Do some sports (as you do) .. I try to look healthy but sometimes I'm worried how I look when I wake up (when I see scared a scared face looking at me when I wake up coughing) or just having the pulse somewhere around 40 bpm, or I get pissed off with everybody when I have a day I feel completely off after having walked 1/5 mile that day. (No, I do not use the car. I do walk 30 miles a day sometimes. I do not stop adter being tired at whatever distance, I keep walking). Keep your body just working and you'll go more far.


----------



## Sano (Oct 21, 2003)

well i'm having to agree with you about the life is just life part Giaguara.

well since the mac is being tempermental at the moment ill edit the post later.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 21, 2003)

Have the fun of success are the failures you bare.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

I got my Panther retail box already!!! (here with my ipod)

Haven't tried to install it though yet ...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

> With your talent? Man - maybe it's that you're offering them a FREE Service that they don't take you seriously! Try charging them a good amount and see what happens!



That's it  Someone I really respect told me once that putting your prices too low/free is worse than making them too high. The reason for this is that companies who see a price disproportionately lower than all the competition will automatically discount you as an amateur who does bad work.
Now in my case, as in yours, that is not true but they don't bother to spend the time to find that out, they throw your bid away because the price is much lower. In the inverse, putting your bid much higher will make the think that you do super work, but quite often they won't be able to afford you.
The thing you must do is find out what your competitors are charging, and then put your bid in, maybe 10-15% lower. This will get attention onto you, but won't get you ignored.

Damn, I am really upset, I just had to make a THIRD warranty call because my iBook's power adaptor blew. AGAIN. This is the third time


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

Hahahah Giaguara!


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for everybodies insight on this.

For those wondering what started this freak-out: I recently lost three graphic competitions to kids using Appleworks, I got turned down by a MAJOR client, and I've discovered that all of my friends at school are talking about how wierd I am behind my back.

Which sucks. Hopefully things will get brighter over these next few days.


----------



## edX (Oct 21, 2003)

oh, that explains it. frankly, i have always thought appleworks is under rated. it does a lot of stuff. plenty enough to be able to make some great graphics. sometimes when you learn to rely too heavily on all the tricks and gizmos of photoshop, you forget the basics that make up a good design. 

can't say much about the client thing except what's already been said. but at least we talk about how weird you are to your face.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

Yea, at least you guys are true to me.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 21, 2003)

> I recently lost three graphic competitions to kids using Appleworks



can we see what you submitted that lost


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 21, 2003)

Don't worry Trip, you are our 'Precious Moderator' 

Now it's my turn to rant D):
I've been playing the piano for eight years, I am pretty good. My teacher is pushing me to be a professional musician, and he says that if I want to, I can be one of the best out there. I'm thinking about it, but I still have to do loads of practice each day. Like 6+ hours. I _can_ do this because I'm home-schooled, but the bad thing is, after about two hours, I loose motivation.
I think I need something which will disable the computer until I've finished
1) Piano practice
2) Flute practice
3) Math work
4) Chores
Right now, no matter how hard I try and how many resolutions I make, sometimes one or more of those doesn't get done each day. I always thought I had good self-discipline, but now I'm not so sure. Because quite often other little assignments, like reading a book chapter, or cleaning the pet's cage, or getting outside for awhile each day, don't get done. I really do try, but I'm beginning the think I need to do something drastic. Like no computer until after the piano competition I'm working towards (still over a month away). I'm not sure that I've gotten 'addicted' or anything like that, I don't spend 12 hours a day on the computer like I did at one point when I didn't have so much to juggle, but I spend enough time on here that I think it is distracting me from other things.
I am going down to my piano teacher's house this weekend, I'll be staying overnight, and I'm going to practice my brains out. I'm not taking my iBook. I'm hoping this will be enough to 'cure' me of my procrastination habits, but if it isn't... 
One other thing that's really upsetting, I'm wanting to get a 99% (they don't give 100%) score on the SAT in a few years so I can get a full scholarship, and to do that, I've had to start taking a math course to 'brush up'. I had never done math before, or any structured subject excepting music for that matter, so when I discovered on the placement test that I was up with, and possibly even slightly ahead of my peers, I was pretty happy. I started my math book (Saxon Algebra 1/2) and everything went pretty well for awhile. Then after the review lessons, my scores on the problem sets started going down. I just did a chapter, and after 10 questions, went to check my answers. I had three correct. I was so disgusted that I stopped without doing the other 20 problems, and took a break to write some thank you cards (another of those little things that didn't get done).
I thought that this would clear up with practice, and to some extent it has, but I don't like finally not making mistakes after spending over a week getting one of of two questions wrong.
What's worse is that I am only on lesson 20, over 10 lessons behind my younger sisters. Granted they are doing books several levels behind, I was only planning to do four lessons a week instead of the five they are doing, but even accounting for that, I am still about 6 lessons behind. I think this is also due to my inability to forget about the computer.
I don't think I need to go into counseling or anything  but I really need to do something about this, I am getting really mad at myself 
[/rant]
I guess I could call this "Alex's Problems: what he's never told anyone else". I wish I could clear this up myself, but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmm...well, I could make a program for you.  It wouldn't lock it, but I could have it display a really annoying window that stays *above* every other window.  Only thing is, you'd have to run it. 

Hey Trip, everyone at school used to talk behind my back too.  Err, though I was popular for some reason or other (people I didn't even freakin' know would always have to say something to me....).  I dunno why, I didn't try to be (or even really _wanted_ to be).  But I _am_ definitely weird.   So I didn't care about it. Heh.

Really, if you think about it, there's no reason to care what the mass majority of people think about you.  It's their opinion; you can't change it, but it also doesn't really affect you.  Of course, there'll always be certain people that you *do* care what they think about you - good friends, family, that sort of thing.  But these are also the people that _know_ you and accept you for who you are.

Err...well, sometimes some family can be pain.   There's a big bunch of mine that say I'm going to hell because I'm not christian, but that's a whole 'nother story.   (And even so, they still called me to wish me a happy birthday.)


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

That's exactly how it is for me at school darkshadow! People seem to like me, and people I don't even know talk to me. But I think even those people start talking behind my back. I don't know really, hard to explain.

dlloyd: for self control you should try hypnotism. You can PM me if you want instructions on how to hypnotise yourself.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

dlloyd, you should use apple script for that. i wanted to make a script for someone who buys a lot of stuff in itunes so that when itunes has been running 6 seconds, the application quits ... that would save him a lot.


----------



## hazmat (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *dlloyd, you should use apple script for that. i wanted to make a script for someone who buys a lot of stuff in itunes so that when itunes has been running 6 seconds, the application quits ... that would save him a lot.  *



Well the iTMS now has allowances. ;-)


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 22, 2003)

Heh, I tried a new approach today, I wrote a note "I will NOT start up the computer until after I finish piano and flute practices, and math or until after 12:00, whichever comes later"
I then signed my name. It's worked so far


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

... untill after 12:00 Australian time or GMT?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

Awwww ......... what a sweet machine! I'm out to buy a 00 sizes screwdriver so I can install 'him' more RAM!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 22, 2003)

00 size?


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *00 size? *



PH00 I guess.. phillips. Also called "jewelers screwdriver"


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, I know for certain that my computer habits are getting in the way of my studies.  It's not so bad right now, because I am in entry-level classes since I just started college, but I know that in the future I am going to have to really buckle down and study hard to pass all my classes, especially since the semester ends on 12/20.

Dlloyd:  If you need any math help, just hit me up on AIM or send me an email.  I'll be happy to give you a hand with whatever you need.  Give me a problem, or send me a scan, and I'll help you work through it.

Trip:  You play guitar, right?  Well, then you should have that to fall back on when you feel like crap.  I play drums, so I have something to do when I don't feel like doing other stuff, and it's allowed me to uncover my (formerly) hidden talent for writing music.

I've linked to a sample of myself playing drums, just for fun.  The recording is very low quality (an Apple mic' sitting on the floor with no muffling or anything, sampled down to 32 kbps), but you guys can still hear what I sound like.  And this is after only 3 years.

Click here to listen.

EDIT:  Host Ultra does delete non-web page files, so I changed the link.


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2003)

What's the link? I want to hear it! 
Oh and guys...I got asked to the Halloween dance.


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

"We have detected a hotlinking error. Hotlinking is when you link to images or NON html files on 1accesshost.com from another host. Hotlinking is not allowed for our FREE Accounts. Hotlinking is allowed for our paid accounts. Your account can be upgraded in the user section when you have logged in."

Oh well 

Hey arden, send me an email with desired user name/password so I can create an account for you on urbanturban.no. It's a free web hosting service mainly for cultural projects and groups (bands, artists etc). Administered by me, maintained by a few friends and funded indirectly by the Norwegian State  
Hosted on a beige G3 running Mac OS X Server. We'll get a secondary server soon, and upgrade our connections.


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2003)

Control+Click on his link. 

That's great man! I tried drumming once...it was too complicated for me. I can't keep one beat for the cymbals and one beat for the kicker and one beat for the other stuff. Way too much stuff going on. How long have you been playing?

Did I mention I got asked to halloween dance?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmm...hosted indirectly?  What are you guys doing, hijacking the connection?  

Congrats Trip.  Hope you have fun.


----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

Good for you.  I don't have dances anymore because I'm at college, but there's always parties or clubbing or whatever.  Whatever.  LOL...

Click the link above.  I had it on my usual server, but it deleted it, so I put it on my old one.


----------



## ksv (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Hmm...hosted indirectly?  What are you guys doing, hijacking the connection?
> *



_Funded_ indirectly by the State, meaning the money goes through a fund before it reaches us


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, 00 size, cross ...  guess jewelers. I got a small set but I cant open the RAM slot with it. Aww... I want to install that other slot. Now. At least the airport is set up...


----------



## mr. k (Oct 22, 2003)

Gia you are one lucky (panther?) powerbook user!  how much extra ram did you get?  Is airport extreme as fast is it sounds?  How bueatiful is it to actually own the machine?


----------



## Sogni (Oct 22, 2003)

Which size PB you get Gia?
How you like it so far?

I decided a new iBook will not do for me and might endup settling for the 12" PB if I can get a loan (altho the no PCMCIA Slot and no FW800 keeps bugging me).


----------



## Sogni (Oct 22, 2003)

Guys - just refresh the page on Arden's link and the MP3 file will play.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)

Wait, I am trying to order the Panther... i got just 256 + 256 mb, I try to survive with 512 mb in the beginning ... the annoying thing is I don't have the right screwdriver! It'll take me 90 seconds to install that RAM once I have it, and I didn't find one that is right size! Argh ... so, in 256 mb


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 22, 2003)

Poor Giaguara 
Arden, thanks for the offer  I actually redid my 30 math problems, and got only two incorrect this morning. Both because of _stupid_ mistakes. I think I'm OK for now!


----------



## Trip (Oct 22, 2003)

dlloyd: You only missed two? That'd be exceptional for me!  I think i'm suppost to take the ACT this year. But I'm not sure how exactly I go about doing that. 

I've got a huge math test tomorrow. It will be the difference between an "A" and a "B" in the class. Hopefully I'll do well. I studied so it shouldn't be too bad.

Never been to a school dance before. Really nervous.


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh, you'll be fine.  Just remember to ignore what anybody says about you and simply have a good time... chances are they'll just be involved in doing their own things to bother picking on you.  The only school dance I went to was senior prom, which was pretty cool, and everybody just had a good time.

I've been playing drums for 3 years.  I got my kit 3 years ago this month, but I started in that August.  And I have fun with them.

Change the ".mp3" to ".html" and you'll get a page from which you can link to the file, if it gives you trouble... I forgot that provider doesn't like hotlinking since I haven't used it in so long (due to the embedded ads and popups).


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow, 6666 posts arden .

My cousin has a toshiba laptop. She asked me to look for more ram for it... she started drooling for macs when I got mine ages ago. Today a friend specified me what kind of RAM I should look for her .. and what do I hear "Hey, hold on, don't buy me that ram yet ... I'm seriously thinking to switch now!" She said the last time I saw her (a few weeks ago) she'd want her next laptop to be a mac. And about around next year. At her home they are all pre-switchs: not liking Windows, and use Linux mainly (and drooling for macs). 

This week's been great .. new iBooks (though they didn't have them on the store yet), I got my pb which I definitely don't regret, jsut thinking "wow, those new iBooks must sell a lot" ... and Panther coming tomorrow. (And I still go to the on-store event). Now if my cousin wants a mac too it'll be great. (and one of my neighbors was to buy a 12" pb, he ordered his 14" ibook yesterday! Lucky he didn't do it a day earlier, and my friend is selling his iMac and getting a G5) 

This week feels so maccy. I want in the near future to buy a mac that can run 10.3 but is not super potent .. to my parents. Myu mum has NEVER used computers, she is not at all computer or tech literate. My dad is interested in doing a computer course (where he lives, only pcs..) ... If I can ask a mac user friend close to them (15 mins or so) to be sometimes a tech help for them or their problems it'd be great. I am sure my mum will love iChat AV. If I show how to call me free - and yes, I don-t like phone or talking. She does .. If I can show her why she'll like iChat AV, even my parents would get a(n i)Life. .. and then of course my mum would have to be able to call my sister too so she'd need a mac too...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow, Panther is unleashed in the North Michigan Avenue Store... and this is my post # 3333


----------



## Trip (Oct 24, 2003)

Congrats!
I feel like partying...but all my friends are working. 
Oh well, I'll party with all my friends at macosx.com!

*free drinks around on Trip*


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2003)

Aww.. so many Geeks here. 

No t -shirts.


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Trip! I'll take a Vanilla Coke


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2003)

Here the coke dlloyd! Lets drink for the renewal and for Panther tonite!


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 24, 2003)

Yes!
I'm not sure if I like the new Threaded View option, and having to click on another button to activate Quick Reply sucks...


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

There are... 8 T-shirts, and 5 other shirts, so 

G, where'd you get 6,666 from?  This post will be 5,062 as soon as I post it.

If I had an iSight and a Mac capable of voice messaging, would you video chat with me, G?  That would rock...


----------



## nervus (Oct 25, 2003)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> Yes!
> I'm not sure if I like the new Threaded View option, and having to click on another button to activate Quick Reply sucks...


Boy, are you conservative


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

Gia, my Milano picture are published.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

Awesome ... 

I bought a new plant today! Chocolate mint ...  I hope it'll enjoy the company of the basil and pineapple. Oh, and some cool pumpkins too .. how do you cook pumpkins? Or should I jsut use them (big orange classic halloween ones) only for decoration?


----------



## Cat (Oct 25, 2003)

You peel them and cut them to pieces and then boil them. Use as vegetable or in soup. Can also process for creamy soup.
Alternatively you cut off the top, clean inside, hollow them out a bit (leave a 1" thick border), fill up with bouillon (any) and torn bread, put top on, put in oven for a while and serve hot & steamy.
If you want to cut them up for Halloween, try hollowing them out as much as possible, but without actually piercing the outer layer. When you put a candle in, it will shine through. Practice first and then try to make an outline of something (a bat, a grin, eyes etc.): more effect and sphere than simple cut-outs. 
 Enjoy!


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

I ate pumpkins soup tonite.

Vrey simple: take the flesh of the pumpkin, cut it very small (I don't know the english word for "hacher"), add some cream, heat it... add salt and pepper...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

Chop? Hmm.. sounds yummy. I'll try soy or rice cream instead of cream.


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes probably, chop very small... like a milkshake... BTW I never tried cool... maybe good in Granata too.


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

To mince.

That sounds really good; I'm not sure what I'm doing this Halloween (besides working ), so I don't know what I'll be able to have or make.  I did have a pumpkin-flavored smoothie at Jamba Juice recently, though, which was quite tasty.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

Mince, chop ... sounds same for me, I think I understand under the lines what he means. I will try 

What kind of foods do you folks have for Halloween period? I'm curious, I have no traditions to that .. and I see the pumpkins etc, trying to figure if I can use the pumpkin interior for something and exterior for decoration and so on ... looks like next friday there will be a lot (of non-geek) to see...


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 26, 2003)

Don't complain, Arden.  I have to work too...at night.  At least you could do something _after_ work.


----------



## Arden (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm working 6-11 p.m. on Halloween... at least I get to dress up.  I'll probably borrow one of the pirate hats we sell at the redemption counter.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 28, 2003)

Blah had a chem midterm last night, it was a pain in the arse!


----------



## mr. k (Oct 28, 2003)

Halloween is overrated!  At best it's a good excuse to go out at 1 and do some high school mischief, but there are better excuses then Halloween.
And college!  College : Christmas :: High School : Halloween.
You even spell Halloween really funny!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 28, 2003)

Caramel Apples are good ... except I'm no more used to milk so they make me run ... aww...


----------



## mr. k (Oct 28, 2003)

milk is real bad for you - when it's pasteurized.  buy real milk, from your local organic food store (or don't drink it at all (calcium orange juice baby!)  I don't know how milk got to be such a big part of the american diet, but it certainly doesn't belong there.)


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 29, 2003)

Tadaa! (brings to the bar a huge pile of prints, colors etc ... and starts to cut out her super scary halloween mask of the print of http://www.forbes.com/static_html/halloween/gates.shtml ) ... (and puts the espressomachine and coolers back on, cleans the desk and puts the signs on too after the power failure.)

Soo... I know what I should wear for halloween ...  Anyone for some tea?


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 29, 2003)

I'll take a tea!
Halloween == free candy, that's about it.
I don't drink milk except for on cereal, and sometimes at breakfast if there is nothing else. I just don't like it.
Most of the milk we drink is from powder, because with eight people you can finish a gallon at a couple of meals, and milk is soooo damn expensive now... 
I used to drink it 24/7 when I was about 10 years younger, my 2 1/2 year old brother still does.


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

got milk?

Did everyone read my review?  It's on the home page, or you can click here.


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 30, 2003)

Halloween is more than getting candy. 

arden, I have to work 11pm to 7:15 AM, starting Monday night through Friday night.  Off Saturday & Sunday night.

Somehow, I got lucky and was allowed off tomorrow night, so I can have fun after all. Heh


----------



## mr. k (Oct 30, 2003)

I really want a job.  You guys got any good tips to help me go out there and get one?  I've been waiting for my third reference to call me back.  I should see him tomorrow and be able to get his address.  So then my application will be done and I can turn it in and hopefully get the job right off the bat, but otherwise who has some great tips to help me polish the competition?


----------



## Arden (Oct 30, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> I really want a job.  You guys got any good tips to help me go out there and get one?  I've been waiting for my third reference to call me back.  I should see him tomorrow and be able to get his address.  So then my application will be done and I can turn it in and hopefully get the job right off the bat, but otherwise who has some great tips to help me polish the competition?


*Apply, apply, apply.*  Then apply some more.  Then, when you feel like you've applied to enough places, go out and apply to the places you don't think you'd like working at so much, like fast food restaurants.  You are much more likely to get a minimum wage job you hate than a job at a design firm or something.  Believe me, I've tried.

And ask anybody you know who owns or operates a business if they have any openings; you are much more likely to get a favorable response from somebody you are familiar with than complete strangers.  That's how I got my job: the general manager of Funworks is a member of my synogogue, and I've known him for many years.

Start building a good résumé, as well.  Once you've been working at a shit job for several months, employers will take a better look at you because you have job experience.  You could be the most qualified person for a position and not get the job because you have no previous experience, but if you can put down that you worked register at Burger King for 6 months, they'll know you have skills _and_ experience and are probably a better person for the job.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 31, 2003)

Dom't hurry arden. doing everything quick you may as well get a burnout at 20+ years. not worth it.

damn bill mask. i cant see what i type.


----------



## chevy (Oct 31, 2003)

***


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, since it is my birthday: who wants a drink?


----------



## mr. k (Nov 2, 2003)

happy birthday!  But I'll hold off on the drink...
It's morning you know!


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2003)

nervus said:
			
		

> Well, since it is my birthday: who wants a drink?



Mine was yesterday... I'll offer the drinks.


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2003)

mr.K said:
			
		

> But I'll hold off on the drink...
> It's morning you know!


Damn...time difference  a cup of coffee then?


			
				chevy said:
			
		

> Mine was yesterday... I'll offer the drinks.


Congrats.... split the bill? (I am dutch after all  )


----------



## chevy (Nov 2, 2003)

Let's drink a Heineken


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 2, 2003)

I just got one of the new G4 iBooks.  This thing is nice 

I could only afford the low end one, but it's still great.  Heck, it's faster than my desktop is. 

Now, I just need to get Airport for both....


----------



## Trip (Nov 2, 2003)

Congrats darkshadow! I'm looking into getting one of those...well...I guess I'm "dreaming" of getting one of those. 

Oh and for everybody: It won't be long now.

*You'll see what I mean in a couple days.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks!  I've been wanting another laptop for the last three years. Heh

BTW, anyone know how long a Firewire cord can be before the connection over it starts degrading?  I'm using the IP over Firewire capabilities until I can afford to get a couple of Airport cards.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2003)

Cheers nervus! I need something with no coffeine .. and that does not react bad with ibuprofen. Just came home from funerals .. all my body hurts. I need something relaxing before I'll be able to fall asleep.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 2, 2003)

More than one funeral?  Ouch.

Try watching something on TV, that may relax you some....or read something, if you happen to like reading.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 3, 2003)

Ups, funeral is singular in English? Back from one funeral. Confused. Funerali > funerals with the brain in sleep mode ..


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, me too - dreaming about my mac's.  I hope to have enough money by the time I go to college to buy a student developer kit and then a 12" powerbook :^)  I'm so excited even if it's probably at least a year and a half away...
Airport, backlit keyboard, built in lap warmer...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

geez, between me reading, then writing and posting four other posts came up!
And I sure wish I knew another language well enough I could confuse it with english...  That would be cool.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'm planning on going back to school sometime soon.  Which is one reason I got the iBook....but I'll be honest and say it wasn't even one of the top reasons. 

Well, if you study another language enough, you'll get to that position.  The French teacher at my high school was like that - he knew four languages (not counting English) fluently, and sometimes said something in another language without meaning to.  He told us he often _thinks_ in another language - now that's knowing it thoroughly!


----------



## hazmat (Nov 3, 2003)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm planning on going back to school sometime soon.  Which is one reason I got the iBook....but I'll be honest and say it wasn't even one of the top reasons.
> 
> Well, if you study another language enough, you'll get to that position.  The French teacher at my high school was like that - he knew four languages (not counting English) fluently, and sometimes said something in another language without meaning to.  He told us he often _thinks_ in another language - now that's knowing it thoroughly!



The only way to learn/speak a foreign language fluently is to think in it.  Otherwise you're constantly translating.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah, and really the only way to learn a foreign language is to completely immerse yourself in it for a time, as much as an hour a day of french does me I can only imagine how much better I could speak french if I lived in france for a time.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 3, 2003)

Or had a French speaking girl friend who didn't speak any English. 

One of my Italian friends had a Portuguese boy friend. She complained all the time that Luis never spoke Portuguese to her ... but just his Italiando/Italiano/Italian...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

Just live in the language - how can you not start to think it and speak it fluently.  They should make all the schools semi-immersion schools, teaching half in english and half in some other language (english in the US at least...).
home sick and first snow of the season this morning!  I love snow!
http://kao.sytes.net/img/11.2.snowfall/  Look at the jpegs I scaled them to 800x500, the png's are full size and 4mb each.
And can someone tell me if the site works?  I haven't been able to get at it from school, but then I can w3.org validate all the pages I have.  I think my school might just have a hardcore firewall.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 3, 2003)

I can access them mr. K, and I'm jealous of your snow!  I want some!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

I was pretty excited this morning ;^)
And did it take a real long time to load them?  They were about 500k and I have no idea what my upstream bandwidth is.  Are there any apps I can use to flood the connection and see how much it can take?


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Your site timed out for me.  (I got a timeout! )

And a belated happy birthday, guys.  Sorry I didn't wish you well earlier, but I was too busy to get on.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2003)

I could not resist doing this... 

Before:


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2003)

and after:  ::angel::

(and a how-to)


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 4, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 4, 2003)

What, now you have a trackpad?  Or a wireless!  The wireless mice are awesome!  I would like one.  The cord on my black pro mouse always gets tangled up to the point where it gets jammed under the nose (right where the cord comes out of the front of the mouse) and so I can't click and sometimes I just want to chuck the mouse at the wall.  But it does look pretty cool, and I like it's feel.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 4, 2003)

Heh, that's great, Gia.  I knew there was a use for those things.


----------



## Androo (Nov 5, 2003)

Its Channukah Soon!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 5, 2003)

....ANDROO?!!??!?!?!?!?! HES BACK!!!!


----------



## hazmat (Nov 5, 2003)

Androo, how many times now have you said you were leaving?


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

At least 3 times it's been quite a big deal - maybe even more   welcome  back kid.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 5, 2003)

androo56: DAMNIT TELL THEM I AM NOT BACK
androo56: LOL
UNIX X11 on AIM: THEY ALL SAW YOUR POST
UNIX X11 on AIM: AHAHAHAHAhAHAHAHAhaha
androo56: I WAS LIKE HIGH
UNIX X11 on AIM: lol!
androo56: TELL THEM I AM NOT BAAAAAACK
androo56: AHHHHH1


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

Don't worry, he'll be back.

Hanukah comes December 20... which means it will last through the new year!  That feels like a first...


----------



## Trip (Nov 5, 2003)

I dislike that kid.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 5, 2003)

so THATS why you left Gaming Label...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2003)

Chanukah .. why does that make me think of Mr. Hanky? 

Hey, it's still ramadan. Untill 25th Nov.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 5, 2003)

it's hard to...  no I shouldn't... but I can't resist.


----------



## Arden (Nov 5, 2003)

A good example of Ed's momentary lapse of reason...


----------



## edX (Nov 6, 2003)

what momentary lapse of reason? the 'congrats' threads all started as kind of a joke for admiralak. it turned into a kind of gathering place for some of us. unfortunately some people didn't get it and started posting as if just doing so were some sort of achievement. they kinda ruined them for everybody. but it was from those old series of 'congrats' threads that Herve's B&G was born. a place for everybody to hang out and chat in forum time.  the best thing about not having congrats threads anymore is that we didn't have to do one for arden.  

(althought the idea of giving him his own thread so he can post endlessly to it is somehow appealing  )


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 6, 2003)

Heh, 'specially if that's the _only_ thread he can post to.  (Hmm, I still say we need an evil grin smiley. )

I got in on the one congratulating Admiral, but I missed that one for Herve.


----------



## pds (Nov 6, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> What, now you have a trackpad?  Or a wireless!  The wireless mice are awesome!  I would like one.  The cord on my black pro mouse always gets tangled up to the point where it gets jammed under the nose (right where the cord comes out of the front of the mouse) and so I can't click and sometimes I just want to chuck the mouse at the wall.  But it does look pretty cool, and I like it's feel.



You can fix that if you don't mind taking a jewelers saw to the bottom of the case. Here is a how to. It's for broken mice, but you just follow the steps and use a spring from a retractable ball point pen to replace the ridiculously inefficient original stress relief. I used a nice shiny spring and it looks good. No more running over the cord either.

Why is it that apple can't do stress relief well?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 6, 2003)

Well well ... I just take the white ring apart, tried to remove the rest, open it ... figuring out how and usiung 3 knives it took 15 minutes to do. Then the rest was fast. Except waiting for the glue to really be done. (a few days I assume).

Anyone coming to see the Skokie opening tomorrow?


----------



## chevy (Nov 7, 2003)

Brrrrrr, I'm feezing !

It was so nice warm and humid yesterady in Florida... and now Chicago is just around 0°C.... freezing.

Glad to be back in "normal" Switzerland tomorrow.

I need my Italian coffee !


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

chevy???????? Where are you?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 7, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Anyone coming to see the Skokie opening tomorrow?



The what?


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2003)

i've decided Gia is an apple store groupie. instead of following a band around, she hops around the country from apple store to apple store. while she likes them all, she really likes the virgins, er... i mean new ones.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 7, 2003)

ROFLMAO Ed 

I'm sick of all the people at the apple store when there is something big happening. The one I go to is just too small for all those people! 

I'd be an apple-store groupie (well, at least for the ones in SoCal) if it wasn't for my leg and not being able to stand for long. I went to the Panther Release Party in a wheelchair. That wasn't fun!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

Yea this is pretty virigin. 3 hours 41 minutes till they open... my battery lasts sure but my paws are freezing!  mmh at least there are abunch of coffee shops  around here


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh man.. Old Orchard mall has background music. An like ONE cd. I cant stand any more Bach and there is still 57 minutes to go before the store opens..


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 7, 2003)

Go bust up the speaker system 

Is there a crowd there waiting for it to open, or are you the only one waiting?  Just curious.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

There are now like 50 people online. At 3 there were 2.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 7, 2003)

Yippii! I was the 1st in!!! 

Free apple cider to all in the bar tonite.. heh.


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> chevy???????? Where are you?



I was in Carol Stream, near to O'Hare... I'm now back in Switzerland.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn chevy you should have called me! We would have come to take you to O'Hare, the way to home from Skokie would have passed close to it anyway. You'd have got a tee of an Apple Store. Well, the next time you are in Chicago lemme know.


----------



## chevy (Nov 8, 2003)

For sure I'll do.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

Lest you fine folks have forgotten, I already got a thread dedicated to myself.  Not congrats, but nonetheless...

Geez, leave me alone already.  I'm a social creature when I go online.  I like to connect to people, and on a forum one does that by posting.  Sure, I may have a few floozy posts, but many of them are quite on the money, you have to admit.

Anyway...

It's been raining here in Modesto for a couple days now, off and on.  A week ago, well more like 9 or 10 days ago, it felt like mid-September and I was still wearing T-shirt and shorts.  Now I can't go outside without a jacket or my poor, unevolved bag of bones will turn into a nerdcicle.  I'm just glad I work inside at Funworks, and I don't have to deal with the extreme changes of the natural climate, just the extreme changes of the customer climate.  Which some may argue is worse.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 9, 2003)

Nerdcicle.  Heheheh, I haven't heard that in _years_.  

I feel for ya, the weather here in Delaware has been about the same.  It hasn't been all that cold until yesterday.

Hmm, I don't think I've ever seen an indoor bumper car...um...place.  (The heck do you call it, anyway?)


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

An amusement park.  Not like Disney World, but the kind with putt-putt golf, arcade games, race track, etc.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 9, 2003)

Man, we just got some sprinkles here in Burbank...

I got family up in Modesto and my aunt there called yesterday. We might be going up there sooner or later.

Does it rain often there Arden? I'm so sick of watching rain clouds split and go AROUND Los Angeles 99% of the time! It's like we got some kind of force-field or something! 

Oh, did I mention that I love rain and cold weather?


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

Geez, you californians got it ez.  Come up to the northland, It was 15 degrees out yesterday mornin'!  glorious weather!  Maybe that's why the worlds biggest mall decided to build in minneapolis, it's too damn cold for half the population to shop around in the cold.  I bet they make a killing christmas season.


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2003)

Meh, trying to learn French. I need some motivation. Maybe a study partner? Anybody here know French (or learning French) and want to help me out?

On iChat (AIM): TannerSite


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 9, 2003)

Talk to toast 

Arden, I meant what do you call the place where the bumper cars are, not the whole park.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

J'ai étudié le français pendant deux ans á l'école...  Mais je ne peux pas parler ça tres bien.


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow...now I KNOW I shouldn't have taken that month long break from learning. 

Contact me Mr. K!!!


----------



## chevy (Nov 9, 2003)

C'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2003)

Ahhh! Somebody contact me!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 9, 2003)

Why Trip?

Hey, I saw snow yesterday. 1 hour north from here.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't use iChat too much trip but next time I'm just messing around I'll fire it up and we can talk.
btw -- Has anyone been having a problem with the 'go to first unread post' buttons on the left of entries in the search for new threads?  The little boxes with down arrows have been taking me to old posts, and not the newest ones.  It's getting kind of annoying and I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.
ah merci chevy -- do you speak french?  do you know any good resources that I could use just to further my french vocab?  like french bulletin boards or newspapers?  If there is a big story that I could read on cnn or bbc and then slog through in a french paper I could probably pick out most of the words, and I'm going to france this winter and staying 5 days as an exchange student.  Might as well be able to communicate, n'est pas?


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2003)

Merci to chevy for the quick tips today.


----------



## jettyboy (Nov 9, 2003)

If ya don't serve Wheat thins with Vaseline, I ain't coming back


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 9, 2003)

They just about anything your heart could desire here.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 9, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> I don't use iChat too much trip but next time I'm just messing around I'll fire it up and we can talk.
> btw -- Has anyone been having a problem with the 'go to first unread post' buttons on the left of entries in the search for new threads?  The little boxes with down arrows have been taking me to old posts, and not the newest ones.  It's getting kind of annoying and I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem.



I've seen it too on and off.  I wonder if it's a Safari thing.  I don't think I've seen it at work using Firebird under Windows XP.


----------



## edX (Nov 9, 2003)

i've also been getting it. i think it has to do with the extended time for certain cookie expirations. scott is taking a few days off after all the time he's spent getting the new vb software working this well. i intended to bring this to his attention in a day or 2. but site discussion or donating members forums would be the place to get his attention on this sooner if you want.

it is annoying. but not near as much as some other things scott had to fix.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 10, 2003)

Yea, the new thread cookie thing is annoying .. like after seeing just Jaws seeing 6 pages of new threads .. feels like I rather do something normal now, like go to bed..


----------



## mr. k (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been clicking 'mark all forums as read just before I leave and after I've read everything interesting and so far it seems to combat the problem.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 10, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3248455.stm

"A study by scientists in the United States has found that a cup of hot cocoa is rich in powerful antioxidants.

Previous studies have also shown these chemicals, which can protect against a range of diseases and reduce the effects of ageing, are found in cocoa.

However, this latest study suggests cocoa may be richer in antioxidants than better known "healthy" drinks like tea and red wine."


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 10, 2003)

Antioxidants?  I didn't know we were prone to rust...

Guess I better start drinking more cocoa.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 10, 2003)

I wonder if programming in cocoa has the same antioxidant effect.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

Think I'll be getting a Power Book any moment now (if my luck holds).

Trying to stay at or under $2k (the less the merrier). 

Anyone have any cons/pros about which 12" Power Book to get?

Want SuperDrive but think it may be overkill for the PowerBook? (maybe just buy a used drive for my G4 Tower instead).

I'm using it for Pro stuff and will almost always have a 2nd monitor handy so I'll get the VGA Adaptor too (whatever it's called).

Any thoughts? 

And please don't tell me one's about to be released in the next month! I can't wait anymore!  

Ok, please tell me if an updated one, or another one in my price range ($2k or under) is about to be released. I rather know beforehand than kicking myself later!


----------



## edX (Nov 10, 2003)

something is getting ready to go on with the laptops. notice the recent price drops. this always precedes something new and better.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

Ack! Ed! That's not helping! hehe 

Any idea what? Or when?
Worth waiting for?


----------



## ksv (Nov 10, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> something is getting ready to go on with the laptops. notice the recent price drops. this always precedes something new and better.



Price drops?


----------



## edX (Nov 10, 2003)

from macmall 3 days ago -
"iBook 800MHz only $799 - $200 Price Drop"


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

But that's an iBook... not intrested in those...
12" PowerBook is what I want.


----------



## edX (Nov 10, 2003)

i just said something is getting ready to change with laptops. i've noticed you can never be sure with apple as to what will be out. they may be phasing out low end ibooks and replacing them with low end powerbooks. or they could be coming out with a new high end ibook. i have no clue. just letting you know that something is up in this area so patience might be worth it here. and if not, at least you know what you're doing in the face of uncertainity. i'm sure you'll enjoy it no matter what you get. i personally like getting the good deals on stuff going out if it's good enough for what i need.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I'll probably be waiving the student discount as I'll probably get it from the Apple Store at the Glendale Galleria instead of waiting a week to get it from online. 
Plus the fact that I'm not currently registered for this semester as a student (nor for the past year cuz of surgery)... hmmm...

But I know exactly what I'm getting into and won't be flipping out like others do when they buy new stuff with a keynote coming up the same week! heh 

BTW, when is the next keynote? If there's something big like a keynote coming this month?  If so then I might be able to wait a little - especially since it looks like the G3 Desktop is going to work with Jaguar.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 10, 2003)

next keynote = january MWSF.

G5 laptops are not viable yet. The pricecuts of iBooks have been for selling out the older models .. so 800 and 900 mhz G3 old ones vs 800 and up G4 ibooks. nothing to worry.


----------



## ksv (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh, you missed the iBook G4, Ed? 

Get your 12" PB Sogni, Apple is highly unlikely to release a new one after just 4 months.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, kind of what I figured. 

But just in case they do, canIkick YOUR butt instead of my own's ksv? 

Hopefully I'llget it in the next few days.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 10, 2003)

ed - that's the old low level G3 iBook - and my guess is that it has already been devalued by the release of the new G4 iBook.  My advice is go ahead and get it asap so you don't wait until the month before new powerbooks are released.  The 12" is a sweet machine, just get a stock with superdrive, and airport extreme of course.  You probably can get a better deal on memory elsewhere, it's expensive from apple.


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

Darkshadow:  To answer your earlier question, it's called Bump-N-Tag.

I got on this evening and, in the space of 36 hours, received 161 new messages.  I don't know if this is from what I had yesterday morning (which was really Saturday night), or if that many new threads had come up, but that's what I've got.

Sogni:  If the price is right, go for the iBook.  You can kick Androo's ass later, I'll find him for you.


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

jettyboy said:
			
		

> If ya don't serve Wheat thins with Vaseline, I ain't coming back


Whatever you want, we can whip up.  Just ask me, I'm the bartender.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 10, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Sogni:  If the price is right, go for the iBook.  You can kick Androo's ass later, I'll find him for you.



iBook? No way!!!
Hmm....

*Goes to Apple.com and does some research*

No extended desktop (video mirroring only) and slower bus speed is what kills the iBook for me. I at LEAST need extended desktop video.

Too bad, the price is sweet! Oh well...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 10, 2003)

You can hack the iBook firmware to enable display spanning, but I don't know if this works on the new G4 iBooks.  But the powerbook is just so much more beautiful then the iBook, it would be hard to step down.
And now I'm off to get some hot cocoa...


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

To raise an earlier point (clicking Go To New Posts brings me to page 338, instead of 340), no it doesn't rain a lot here (enough, thoughwe have lots of agriculture), and if/when you visit Los Angeles, drop me a line.

Whew.  Anyway, who's up for some egg nog?  Get it while it's still in season.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 11, 2003)

Bleugh...can't stand that stuff.  You can give mine to someone else. 

Sogni, I just bought a new iBook G4.  'Tis good.  Sure, it's not the fastest out there, but heck, it's faster than my desktop anyway.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 11, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> To raise an earlier point (clicking Go To New Posts brings me to page 338, instead of 340), no it doesn't rain a lot here (enough, thoughwe have lots of agriculture), and if/when you visit Los Angeles, drop me a line.



Who me? I am in Los Angeles. Unless you mean downtown? 

I'm also having some board wierdness - like clicking on an email notification or a thread from "view new threads" sends me to an old post - sometimes to a previous page than I was reading.



			
				arden said:
			
		

> Whew.  Anyway, who's up for some egg nog?  Get it while it's still in season.



ME!!! 
Funny, I hate eggs, but I like Egg Nog... Go figure!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2003)

Umh.. Arden could you make me a big cup of hot cocoa too? In rice milk and with espresso ... {yaaawn...} ... 

What is normal pulse? Roughly? I think mine is weird. :-/


----------



## mr. k (Nov 11, 2003)

ugh I don't think that the 126 threads that the board says are new are really new, I'm getting kind of angry   And I don't want to read through all of them!  So I can go get something to drink?


----------



## edX (Nov 11, 2003)

i have reported the new post thing to scott. it might help if some of you start a thread in site discussion about this as well.

gia - normal pulse rate is about 60-80 bpm

see http://hk-doctor.com/tool/html/Pulse_E.htm for a stricter definition. pulse rates by themselves don't really tell you much. they mean more when combined with blood pressure, breath rate,  and temperature. not to mention influences like stress, exercise, etc.


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

Sorry, Sogni, I meant Modesto... when you come up here, tell me.  Likewise for when I visit Los Angeles, which will be for Thanksgiving weekend unless for some sadistic reason my bosses decide not to give me the weekend off.

Mr. K, you might be surprised... just look at the active user list.  I think it has to do with how long it takes one person's session to time out.

Speaking of timing out, my DSL connection keeps dong so... I can't imagine it's Earthlink, but I don't know if it's MacPoET or not.  Kind of annoying.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 11, 2003)

I just got a 12" PowerBook w/ Combo Drive today! 

Altho I can't seem to get Firewire Target Mode to work on either Mac (I CAN get Target Mode, but it doesnt mount on the other Mac). getting this bad feeling FireWire is dead on one of them.


----------



## Trip (Nov 11, 2003)

Yay sogni!!! YAY!
Congrats! I heard those are realy great!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 11, 2003)

Sogni congrats!!! 

Ed, I can't see that page right now. When I wake up, I range typically around 36-40 bpm... and in the afternoon I am sometimes at 46 bpm without feeling more tired than usual. I don't consider myself superathletic, though I do / did walk sometimes up to 30 miles a day (average maybe 2 ml?) .. I feel worse and am more slow when I wake up dehydrated, but 36 .. to me sounds bad. I don't know of blood pressures etc, only that whenever I wake up in the hospital and they check it out, it is either too low or too high, they look on it every time. I guess low but it could be high too? Just something that judging from their reactions should not be. :-/

I just got Finding nemo DVD! It has a game too .. that of course runs on Macs too! Got to try it now..


----------



## edX (Nov 12, 2003)

yea, anything under 50 is pretty low. i suppose you're alive and that's what really matters. you are alive, right?  

of course if you're taking certain medications, they could contribute to this. there are certainly some meds you would want to avoid if that's your natural normal. otherwise i wouldn't get too worried about it unless something else seems to be wrong.


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

G, considering your diet consisting of very little, I'm not surprised you don't have a really high blood pressure.  You don't ingest lots of red meat or fatty snack foods regularly, though I doubt that coffee helps anything.  It's better to be too low than too high, because it means blood is circulating very well through your body.  High pressure means your heart has to beat harder to pump the same amount of blood.

Sogni, awesome!  About the Firewire issue, though, are you sure it isn't just your cable?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, arden I haven't had any meat (including birds) since 1990 .. and yea, I keep kicking. 

I had out some food in the last 2 days, mainly grilled vegetables and rice, but still cooked on a way I'm not used to. So yesterday my body felt it, and now it's worse, I feel like I had run a marathon (the muscles).  

sogni, did you sleep with your powerbook last nite?


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 12, 2003)

Eat some food G!  You need to make sure you get enough protein since you don't eat meat.  Protein is vital to the health of your heart and other muscles.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 12, 2003)

So I've been using my PowerBook 5 minutes after I opened the box yesterday! I swear I was up and running and doing WORK in under 5 minutes! 

I've just about got it installed and configured to my needs. Everything so far is running great!

On question tho, what the HECK is this???
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/PowerBook/PB120039

I can't figure out where the darn thing plugs into! I see NOTHING ANYWHERE with that kind of connections. Not the PowerBook, not the batter... what is it???!!! 
It came in the box along with the PowerBook.

I'm so happy Apple threw in the mini-dvi to VGA adaptor! Only 19 bucks, but that woulda put me over my budget! 

Oh and I got it all at a student price - at the actual retail store! I was amazed!


----------



## Cat (Nov 12, 2003)

You know your power adaptor? Well, you can slide a part of that off and slide that cord on, so it's longer. If you look closely at your adaptor you can see where.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah I just saw it about two minutes before I checked your reply. Weird - but cool! I need that!!! 

BTW, more pics :
http://sergio.nzdigital.com/webalbum/PowerBook/


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 12, 2003)

Such beauty, the powerbook, sogni .. like mine. 

I ate ... and my body hurts again. I guess I'll go low proteine tomorrow ... rethinking, I guess the blood pressure is low (rather than high) as it's often hard to feel it for more than a few seconds. 

too tired to see a movie .. sucks. tomorrow i'll see for sure one. i was somewhere undecided which of them ... Central Station, Live Flesh or the Blade(I&II)s ..


----------



## Sogni (Nov 13, 2003)

G: Pratically slept with it. I just cant keep my hands off of it! It has increased my productivity by 5x!
Well worth every penny! 

The only irk I have with it is, the Expose buttons are way too far away from the mouse pad (I'm usually mousing when I want to hit an Expose key), and Apple with their Single-Button design driving me nuts! LOL 

I swear, they now need to make 4 buttons for their mouse-pads on their 'books! heh 

Going to have to put reflective or glow-in-the-dark stickers on F9, F10 & F11 so I don't have to squint in the dark to find the keys.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2003)

Sogni arent those f keys fast enough to find? I have more problems with \ as you see probably in many posts. the keyboard (it pro) i had before had the return  button that was vertical, so part of us return and the \ were both return. thatswhy i guess i still typo \ too often. Well, at least []<>{}`~ no more pain to get those et al charachters ... 

Hm, probably better start today with a chocolate than with a coffee... i don't want to mix coffee with painkillers. :-/


----------



## hazmat (Nov 13, 2003)

Sogni : yeah, the one-button mouse is dumb, but there are utilities around to help you work around that.  One allows a tap to work as a right-click.  I suppose that would help.

The one-button mouse is one thing keeping me from getting a Mac laptop.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 13, 2003)

Maybe I just need to get used to them?
Since they are half-keys it's harder to read what they are in the dark. It'd be easier if they where the last 3 keys on the right so I wouldn't even have to think about which is which. 

It's funny how quickly I got used to the PowerBook keys tho! 
I have a "Matrix" style PC keyboard (2 of them actually a usb and a ps/2) that are about the same size and they SUCK! Keys in the wrong places, smaller keys closer together. I always type the wrong keys when using those! 
But I only use them for servicing other computers 'n servers (main reason we got them cuz they dont take up much space on a rack at the server farm).

Why pain killers? 
Haven't taken any as of late myself, my leg is doing so much better (pain wise). I even rode out to Santa Monica and back on my MotorBike (scooter) with some other guys who own the same kind of bikes. That was fun! My leg was in pain and weak by the end of the day, but we where out for hours! I wasn't even sure I'd last 1 hour! heh 

For some reason I want a Mocha so bad right now! No money tho.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 13, 2003)

Hazmat, 
it's only Expose where I notice the 1-button annoyance. Other than that I actually don't miss having a multiple button mouse, altho I think I'll use one (or a tablet - need a new one!) for when I get back into doing more graphic work (very light graphic work at the moment).

It's really not bad! And I have a 4 button mouse on the desktop (dual g4).


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

Sogni -- You bought a powerbook and it cost so much you can't even buy coffee? :^)  I would have too.
And having a one button mouse isn't a problem, I'm sure it just takes a few days to change your work habits from two button to one button.  Also it shouldn't be every hard to get used to the new key layout, you just need a little bit of experience working with it.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 13, 2003)

I've had my iBook for about a week and a half now.  I don't find the one button to be a bad thing, but I _really_ miss the scroll wheel still.

Well, I'm getting more used to it, at least.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 13, 2003)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> I've had my iBook for about a week and a half now.  I don't find the one button to be a bad thing, but I _really_ miss the scroll wheel still.
> 
> Well, I'm getting more used to it, at least.



Oh, they have utilities to address that as well.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2003)

It is all about getting used to.. I've been used the touchpads for the past 4 years and I'm ok with them and graphic tablets, actually I dind difficulties using some wireless mice (especially those for only right handed, "ergonomic" models are jsut oo big and clumsy). :-/


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 14, 2003)

Right, like I want something to emulate a scroll wheel. 

It's taking me time to get used to not having a scroll wheel, is all.  I've been using one for the past 3 1/2 years, so it just feels odd not to have one.

Touchpads I have no problem with - my first two macs were laptops.  I also don't have a problem with the shorter keyboard.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, have you guys seen the Meatrix?  http://www.peta.org/feat/meatrix/


----------



## chevy (Nov 14, 2003)

Why are you missing in the list ?
http://www.vegetarianstarterkit.com/


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2003)

starter kit, eh, chevy? i would have liked to see that like in 1989 ... when i was looking for something like a starter kit. now i feel i'm quite used to..


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

I detect a message in there... I love meat, though, I couldn't imagine going vegetarian.  Well, I could: it would suck for me.

Anyway, those of you who miss having a scroll wheel may be interested in a Griffin Powermate.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 15, 2003)

Or there was a prefpane you could download that enabled all kinds of neat interactions with your touchpad -- like drag down the right side and it does the same as a scroll wheel, triple tap = right click...   I can't remember the URL, but it looked like a cool system.


----------



## hazmat (Nov 15, 2003)

mr. K said:
			
		

> Or there was a prefpane you could download that enabled all kinds of neat interactions with your touchpad -- like drag down the right side and it does the same as a scroll wheel, triple tap = right click...   I can't remember the URL, but it looked like a cool system.



http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/sidetrack/index.html


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, do any of you guys know by any chance were to get a black basic, hacker style apple or unix hat? .. i am so uncomfortable shopping in the clothes stores.. and redlightrunner.com etc dont sell those. :-/


----------



## hazmat (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/apparel/hats/


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

I'd wear this at work, but I'd get in trouble.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2003)

i had seen those before, thanks though haz. they have more baseball cap style hats that i would like.

looks like someone got mad of this.


----------



## Arden (Nov 15, 2003)

Mad about that?  Why, and how can you tell?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2003)

well, .. no reason to be jealous. if i see a mod of the boards at daytime that's no cheating. well, someone's just out now .. and mobile switched off etc etc. 

i saw blade now, and started to see the godfathers. i want to see that trilogy a movie after movie, all tonite.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 16, 2003)

There was some software that came preinstalled on my new PowerBook. I had to format the hard drive, and was wondering - is that software on the restore DVD? And if so, any idea how get just the software from the DVD?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 16, 2003)

whatever came with the pb is on the software restore and install.

pacifist should extract the apps.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 16, 2003)

pacifist only found the OSX Installation stuff...

There is an installer app on the DVD called "Install Applications & Classic Support", and it kinda sounds they might be in there... but it does not look like it'll give me options as to what to install and what not - and I do NOT want Classic AT ALL on my PowerBook! Blah! 

Mostly I want to rescue iDVD - altho I don't think I can actually use it on my PowerBook since I only have a Combo Drive - I was surprised to see it pre-installed!
But I was thinking maybe prepare a DVD from the PowerBook, then burn it from the DualG4 at home (once I buy a SuperDrive for it).

The Art Director's Tool Kit looked nice too...


----------



## hazmat (Nov 16, 2003)

Here's a question.  How did the new Macs come with Classic support?  Do they have an OS 9 'System Folder' in the root of the boot partition?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 16, 2003)

Yep.
But I doubt you can boot into OS9. Just use it under OSX.


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

Did you use Pacifist on the package files for Install Applications & Classic Support?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2003)

Hm .. when i got the pb, it had 9 and it's applications. I did not ever try to use the classic though, but I do remember seeing the folders for it (in the hd). As I never use the 9 for anything useful on my mac, I rather not have it installed at all. :-/

I feel weird. I don't want coffee.. unusual, huh.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 17, 2003)

arden: I tried but the "Installer" is actually a shortcut - and I think the target is hidden as I right-click and say "Show in Finder" nothing happens. The shortcut is grayed out in Pacifist.

G: Me either... Everything I used in OS9 I now have for OSX. So I have no need or desire to go back. OSX is the reason I went Mac! 

I actually slept today! At least 6 hours! For like 2 or 3 weeks I've been a zombie getting no more than 3 hours sleep. And it all started when I met a girl... heh
    
(and no, I haven't seen her since  )


----------



## ********** (Nov 17, 2003)

I won't be long, just drinking a beer, and I'm back at work


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Songi: go to uttiities in the applications folder on your hard drive. in there, a program called "Software Restore" is there. launch that, throw in the system DVD, and it will give you the option to install apps, classic, and something else.


----------



## chevy (Nov 17, 2003)

Sogni, you should dream less and sleep more !


----------



## hazmat (Nov 17, 2003)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

> Songi: go to uttiities in the applications folder on your hard drive. in there, a program called "Software Restore" is there. launch that, throw in the system DVD, and it will give you the option to install apps, classic, and something else.



I don't have "Software Restore".


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 17, 2003)

Did you get Software Restore disks with your G4?

If so, was OS X already installed when you got it, or did it have OS 9 initially?


----------



## hazmat (Nov 17, 2003)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Did you get Software Restore disks with your G4?
> 
> If so, was OS X already installed when you got it, or did it have OS 9 initially?



I got those CDs with my Mac I think.  It came with 9.2.1 and 10.1, but I have since reformatted.  I guess it just comes preinstalled?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 17, 2003)

UNIX X11: 
I had that in Utilities before I reformatted and installed a fresh copy of Panther. Now it's gone.

DarkShadow:
My PowerBook came with Jaguar Pre-Installed, and a single (1) Software Restore DVD - the one I've been trying to access with pacifist with no luck (besides the actual Jaguar Installation). Panther was bundled in the box.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 17, 2003)

chevy said:
			
		

> Sogni, you should dream less and sleep more !



NO!!! Don't let the Fayte wake up!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2003)

Chevy, *cough* I think you have had enough beer.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 17, 2003)

- edit -


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 17, 2003)

yeh, ok songi. you MUST reformat with jaguar and archive and install panther. its like, a must. always do it, or else you;ll loose some apps.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2003)

no, it's not a must.

you can drag all you need - e.g. idvd that is not in pantehr cds, to your ipod or ext.  hd. then after installing 10.3, just drag them back. idvd works fine, i stored it on my ipod.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Chevy, *cough* I think you have had enough beer.



Yes, sorry, it may have been one too many.

I'm back to green tea, less after-effects.

(the truth is that I didn't had any beer, I just had a very massive work overload).


----------



## hazmat (Nov 18, 2003)

Crap.  Got way too drunk last night off of only two pints of beer.  Met a friend for drinks after work.  Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA.  9% alcohol.  I don't think they should have been serving it in pint glasses.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)

Chevy, don't put on the mask when yuo order the beer. :-/

9 % beer in pint glasses, huh? I'd have been drunk after the 1st of those...


----------



## Sogni (Nov 18, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> 9 % beer in pint glasses, huh? I'd have been drunk after the 1st of those...



*Makes a note of that - Giaguara drunk after 1 pint of beer*


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)

.. depending if or what i have eaten before. Like now, after .. umh, after the dinner I had friday I'd be sure drunk after one drink. No beer though (for your notes, sogni), I'd rather have a caipirinha right now. Probably better eat though. Do we have any nachos on the bar?? Arden..


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 18, 2003)

Do you make the fish & chips her, or do you get them from the little place around the corner?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 18, 2003)

Mmmm.... Nachos....
Dangit, now I'm gonna have to stop by at 7-11 for some! heh


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)

Yea, I hope Arden can cook fish and chips. If not, there is some octopus rice left .. I'll look for the chips.

Get some Ben's & Jerry's too, sogni.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 18, 2003)

Let's see if Arden even knows what the chips part of fish and chips is talking about. 

Yeah, hazmat, it came preinstalled.  You can probably get it off of the software restore CD some way or another if you want it, but Disk Utility seems to be able to do restores (at least 10.3's Disk Utility can, I can't remember if the previous ones did or not).


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

Chips.






More chips.





Even _more_ chips.





What's with all the new avatars?  I'm off for a day and a half, and everybody looks different!  Well, except for DS, he's still a thin outline.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 19, 2003)

And me... I'm still a cow


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

With an outline.

Why don't you use the modified version I gave you?  It looks better without the stroke.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 19, 2003)

Shadows don't have pictures


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 21, 2003)

I need something relaxing.. a hot drink. Hot chocolate? 

All my muscles feel sore after not that much of walking... Today I feel not-very-comfortable with myself.. my arm hurts, and I manage to write with pen and paper but I can't recognize my handwriting. It's not _my_ handwriting. I can type somehow, but I can't write. Argh... I think I won't mind a hot bath and a massage today!


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

I'll take care of the massage.   I hope you don't mind cold hands... actually, you probably do, I'll try to warm them up a bit. 

Be happy for me, folks!  I'm finally running in 10.2 on my iMac, online!  I'm currently writing this in Safari.  It's a great browser, but it (like most stuff in OS X on this computer) is laggy.  It loads pages quickly but the interface is slow, basically.  Anyway, a round of drinks on the house, since I'll be posting from Safari rather often from now on.  I'll still boot back into OS 9 regularly, but it will be interchanged with OS X... which is a far cry from where I was not 2 days ago.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 21, 2003)

Heh
My hands are always warm - along with the rest of me! Girls like it, especially during winter! 

My nose freezes when it's cold tho... and my hands when it's very cold and I'm on my MotorBike - need winter gloves!


----------



## Arden (Nov 21, 2003)

Heh... I often get a cold right hand when I'm on the computer for a while.  And it's impossible to warm up again.  Sometimes I wear gloves when I'm on.  And I've been wearing gloves while driving pretty much all month.

Ooh, heat vent is on... aaaahhhh!


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 21, 2003)

Um, only one hand gets cold?  What are you doing with the other one to keep it warm?

Err, maybe I don't wanna know the answer to that one.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 21, 2003)

when my hands get cold while on the computer, i just slide them under my 12" PowerBook - toasty!


----------



## edX (Nov 21, 2003)

hey Sogni - i like the new avatar. very nicely done and it really looks like you. good job.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks Ed!

It's the first REAL face I've successfully drawn! 

I've drawn cartoon faces before, like Jessica Rabbit - but not many. It's funny I usually have to be inspired to draw. I'm not sure why I started drawing my own face, but I was shocked at how good it matched my picture! So I kept going! 

It's a bit more advanced in my iChat icon. As of this post, it has hair - with a tail (don't have a tail or that hairstyle in real life, but am aiming for it. )


----------



## Trip (Nov 21, 2003)

Hey, bartender...can I get a medium sidebar over here. I'm feeling pretty tired, but I want to stay up a little later than usual tonight. Don't ask why, just serve me a drink. 

Life is full of ups and downs. Strange how as you grow older the ups and downs affect your life in larger ways. Girls, money, friends...life is fun if you make it that way. 

Anyway, I'm going to run and do a quick job for my mum, have that drink ready by the time I get back!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 21, 2003)

Arden -- give it a few months - you *will* like os x enough as you get used to the relative slowness, and go for it all the way.
And living in minnesota gives you a rather high body temperature, and you don't get cold very easily.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 22, 2003)

ARGH!!!
Why won't the IGNORE function on this site IGNORE new (and old) threads made by the IGNORED user???!!! It's driving me NUTS!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought the ignore only ignored posts.  I could see wanting to read a thread by someone you're ignoring - just to read what other people are typing. 

Hmm, I have a high body temperature, and I grew up down south.  But then again, I'm just strange.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 23, 2003)

ToMayo=Ketchup and Mayonaise!


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 23, 2003)

Tamacco?


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

hey -- anyone know if they make madden 2003 for mac os x?  I have madden 2000, but have to use classic to run it and don't want to install it, but a native version would be worth the $50 any day.  I haven't been able to find mention of it on the eagames site, and they don't have a mac demo you can dl, but hopefully they make a version!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 24, 2003)

<rant>my soccer team lost yesterday, against san jose ...</rant>  ... could i pleeease have a latte made on rice milk, and some ibuprofen please? need to start the day ...


----------



## edX (Nov 24, 2003)

Go Quakes!!

(  )


----------



## edX (Nov 24, 2003)

oh yea, Muck Fichigan!!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 24, 2003)

ed you probably could get a lesson in the geography *cough* ... if fire is in michigan, then SF is in texas.


----------



## edX (Nov 24, 2003)

no gia, that's a completely different thought, unrelated to soccer. Michigan beat my Buckeyes in football on sat. - very BIG rivalry. so i just had to get my "Muck Fichigan" off my chest. it feels a little better every time i say it.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 24, 2003)

uhh that sounds like the fire fans shouting "you suck, a[beeeeeeep]ole"-shout anytime that the fire's competitors goalee is kicking the ball .. the same pleasure i guess.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 29, 2003)

.. has everyone gone christmas shopping?  looks empty here.

could i have a big atole, arden? hot drinks are nice when it's cold out there.


----------



## chevy (Nov 29, 2003)

Right back from Kill Bill Vol I. Excellent!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 29, 2003)

Talking about movies ... Which movies do you like? Suggest something to see tonite.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 29, 2003)

I haven't done any xmas shopping,
waiting on some clients to payup! Grrr! 

I might do shopping much later closer to XMas...

I'm just stuck here,
what to get a female friend who's been a close friend for 20 years now - who has pretty much everything (she makes good $). Not romantically involved or any hopes of it ( unless you count in my dreams   ).

Was also thinking of making something... but that I donno either. Like put my newly-found vector drawing of humans (see my avatar) to the test and draw her? 

My default for everyone I know has been gift certificates for the past few years - that can't say anything good about me! Blah! 

Altho I'm tempted in iTunes Music Store Gift Certificates for the two computer people I know (one's the friend mentioned above). But... I donno...

Oh and did I mention I can't spend too much? This has been a bad year for me with surgery and all. 

Boy, I'm in trouble!


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 30, 2003)

Well, does she like cartoon art?  That'd actually be a good idea, so long as she enjoys that sort of thing.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

Well, I've been back from LA for a few hours now, my mom & sister and I went down Thursday to visit the family for Thanksgiving and I had a great time.  Good thing my aura knows how to mix drinks. 

As for previous topics:

I'm not sure why my right hand gets cold, the other hand is usually on the keyboard.  I don't know what you were thinking... 
I already love OS X, and I wish I could use it only... however, I am stuck in 10.2.8, and until I get 10.3, my computer will be way too slow for me in OS X.
I have not gone Christmas shopping, nor Hanukah shopping, as of this time.  It irks me that the stores have their Christmas stuff in even before Halloween has come.
Sogni, I've got a good site for you re: dating if you want it, plus I've got some tips for you if you want them.  IM me on iChat (I'm "famonymous") if you're interested.
Whew... anyway, did all of the US residents here have a happy Thanksgiving?  I sure did...


----------



## mr. k (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanksgiving is great -- some friends friends had made chocolate rum pie, and boy was it good.  We had a giant turkey, and I eat 1+ turkey legs, and never could I eat too much cardamon bread.  But I've just been sitting on my *** since last wednesday, I need to go running or something.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 1, 2003)

Um, what's cardamon bread?  Never heard of it.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 1, 2003)

A really good bread with cardamon flavoring...  It has a soft crust and is very soft and doughy, you roll thin strings (well, one to two inch diameter) and braid them in threes then sprinkle with sugar on top and then cook.  At least that's how I think it's done...  One of the best breads ever, but it's too sweet for sandwiches.
Yum!


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 2, 2003)

Hmm, thanks.  I have never heard of that spice, I'll have to go find some and try it.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2003)

they use cardamom especially in north.. for cooking sweet bread and christmas stuff. the cardamom breads i know look like this and if you want to try cooking, here's a howto


----------



## mr. k (Dec 2, 2003)

It's real good, but I don't think I've ever had any not in the extra good bread.  I'll take a loaf arden!  With some butter and some lemonade...


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 2, 2003)

Does the girl come with the bread?  

I saved that recipe, I'll have to give it a try.  Though the name doesn't make it sound all that good to me, I don't like coffee.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha.. oh, about that name, pulla .. in sicilian (palermitan) it is for police and other sicilian (catanian) pulla is for police .. heh. dialects, dialects ..


----------



## Sogni (Dec 3, 2003)

<Rant>
Man, this is going to suck!
I've been using the BBEdit demo for a few days,
I still have about 2 more weeks to go on the demo - but the problem is, I love it!

So what's the problem? It's too fregging expensive to purchase!!! Even at Student Pricing its well over $100! Blah! 

It has replaced ALL text editor I had in my dock (Word, TextEdit - hell even my alltime favorite - PICO!). And it's partially replaced Dreamweaver (for simple stuff, for more adanvced or when I'm lazy I go backto DW).

Yeah ok considering the prices for Office and Dreamweaver is more than what BBEdit costs... but... I still need the former - like it or not. I don't REALLY NEED BBEdit... except for I don't want to go without it!
ARGH! 

If it where closer to $50 I'd buy it no problem...

But with the holidays, and needing a new helmet for my motorbike - I'm going to have to go without BBEdit once it expires. 
</Rant>

I need a Frappuchino!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2003)

sogni, have you tried Hydra (or subethaedit) ??? i used bbedit before, but i just love hydra. 

... here a frappuccino ... i think i should put on some pounds before i can have one drink (a week.. hah) .. so i guess i'll just have a yerba mate tonight.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 3, 2003)

I cant find either one G,
any URLs?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2003)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18956


----------



## Sogni (Dec 3, 2003)

BBEdit WHO??? 

Woah! 

Might take a little to get used to, but so far I LOVE IT!!! Especially the Web Preview! 

And it's priced right! 

Thanks for the info!   

If I feel the same or better about SubEthaEdit than I did about BBEdit, I'll see about donating to them - I don't see anything about donating anywhere. Hmmm...


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

mr. k said:
			
		

> It's real good, but I don't think I've ever had any not in the extra good bread.  I'll take a loaf arden!  With some butter and some lemonade...


Heh, you're going to have to fight me for it if it's as good as everyone says it is! 

Why is Halo so fun???  I mean, come on, even Battlefield's not as fun as Halo, and that's a fun game!  What's going on?  I keep going back to Nexus to play singleplayer Halo, and it's starting to become a daily thing!  I'm going to end up spending my entire checking account on hours to play this game!  Sheesh, I need an egg nog.  Bartender!

Wait a minute...


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 4, 2003)

Um...what happened to Arden's posts?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2003)

.. mmh, can i have some cocoa please? i feel so geeky .. now im substituting my americano with cocoa (with espresso added to it) .. must be because it's winter and cold out there.. 

sogni, i started using subethaedit when it was called hydra. i like it. very mac touch, and it works on rendezvous .. i think this newer version works better thru internet too (so u don't have to code alone  ) but i prefer hydra as the name.


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2003)

What??


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2003)

mmmm cocoa puffs


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 5, 2003)

Eww...you actually eat those?

Cocoa Pebbles, on the other hand...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2003)

mmh, as long as it has cocoa...  ... the weather forecast promised it'd be snowing by today, but it's just raining .. but still, now after getting used to having  cocoa with espresso in the morning, the espresso with hot rice milk tastes so different ... i need the cocoa.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 5, 2003)

You want cereal with lots of sugar in it go with lucky charms - yum!
I can't wait until college - almost every college has a cereal bar in the morning


----------



## sososowhat (Dec 5, 2003)

Has anybody noticed that folding on a G5 has sped up a lot in the last week or two?  I've gone from 2% of a work unit/hour to something like 3+%.  Am I imagining things or have they maybe optimized the app, or is something in 10.3.1 responsible?
EDIT: I just clocked it.   It's 4%/hr.  
btw: does anyone know if "reduced power" actually slows folding down?  It didn't seem to before, and the 4% number is on reduced now.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 6, 2003)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...

I'm getting hammered here in Delaware!  And I had to work last night, so I got the privilege of driving home through it. 

Check out the attached pic to see what it looked like when I drove home.

And if you're bored, DE has live cams on intersections (which is what the pic is from).  So you can see what it currently looks like from this link  (Note:  that's the "fast" version, and it uses Java).

That intersection is where I turn to go into my apartments.  And just to note, that's a pretty major road there...

Here's the pic of what it was like driving home:


----------



## mr. k (Dec 6, 2003)

I love snow!  And those live camera's are cool...
It doesn't look too bad the day after though - what did you get, about 6 inches?


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, somewhere around there.  And that wasn't the day after, that was later the same day. 

It's clearer now, but there's ice around.  So much fun.  At least I didn't have to go to work tonight!


----------



## chevy (Dec 7, 2003)

My JAVA doesn't read it.


----------



## chevy (Dec 7, 2003)

But just for the webcam, I living 0.5 mile right of the image.

You see the sun on the mountains and the town is still in the shadow because they are still some low altitude clouds this morning. temp is around 0°C (just freezing).


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2003)

wow, so few cars? is that in an early sunday morning?

i saw a documentary yesterday. about _the weathermen underground_. i had _never_ heard about that thing before, .. so it's like the black pantehrs. stuff that the people in the states know, but that are kept very quiet to the outer world. well. the documentary was well made, and it contained a lot of disturbing material (in the beginning showing how the vietnemese were killed in the war) .. disturbing thought ("living your white family life in your white neighborhood and having you white job and ignoring the fact that your country is in war somewhere .. killing millions of innocent civils.. THAT is violence too") ("i grew up in the 50s. in all the tv shows and movies they showed where there were bad guys, there were always he police. so you grew to the idea that you can't get with it if you do anything wrong") .. revolutionary, rebels ..? i don't know. when i walked out of the theathre, i felt just weird. that thing can't have happened just 30 years ago. it feels like a lot longer time would have passed (then again, when i was born the weathermen didnt exist any more). well, here shortly about the weathermen underground phenomenon, and i noticed (and this) even fbi now gives out a 420 pages e-book about them. scary.


----------



## bobw (Dec 7, 2003)

*killing millions of innocent civils*

Happened to thousands in Iraq recently when George started dropping bombs.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that that live cam thing doesn't work at night...since you posted at what was close to 5 in the morning here, Chevy, it wasn't up.

I guess it's because you wouldn't see much other than headlights. <shrugs>

Oh, and if you look to the left on the pic, those are the apartments I live in.


----------



## chevy (Dec 7, 2003)

Gia, yes, the image is Sunday morning... but these streets are never very full unless this is the time where school starts or stops. Or the football match just ended.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok, so gimme a drink - I need to celebrate my near victory in the fight to get panther!  I found a cheap $100 80GB firewire/usb2.0 hard drive that my mom requires before we get panther - and sometime this week she's going to compusa and picking up the drive which is on sale.  Yes!
And on a completely related note, anyone ever had their finder prefrences completley overwritten when they logged in?  It's no fun!  Safari prefrences -- even worse!
Can anyone tell me how to put safari back into open new windows in new tab instead mode?  For the life of me I can't find it.   Ahhh the bland old desktop picture!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow. 

The temperature dropped here in 2 hours like from 52 f to 33 f. it was warm and raining, and then it was snowing!

I went xmas shopping with Panther ... aaargh!!! I hate shopping. Why can't parent leave their small children home? they get tired and scream ... and I just hate screaming and shouting people! (like some teenagers who scream just for fun). And then all was with a loooot of bright lights, like i was in a new farmacy or something .. and too many people, and i didn't first even find the way to any place i was looking to go .. 

All kids clothes looked too girly, sizewise 50 % of them would have fitted for sure (well, trousers would have mostly been too short but they would have fitted) .. and the adult section was a lot worse. Standard clothes come in 4-16, and most stuff that were sized 4 just look too big. Some of the petite stuff fit, but most have too small shoulders, short sleeves and still too big the rest ... and then I saw "studio" section where the stuff was 16 to 24, and I just ran away .. !!! Aaaargh!!! 

Gimme a beer .. or wine or anything, I want to forget it .. I hate shopping ... I can't understand people who go shopping voluntarily..! (Well, I never feel this way in the Apple Stores, it happens only in clothes stores ...)


----------



## Arden (Dec 12, 2003)

Well... in 6 days... it'll be the 1-year anniversary of my joining this site.  Next Thursday, drinks are on me. 

I remember why I came here in the first place:  I wanted an answer, and I figured www.macosx.com would be an Apple-supported site.  Well, much to my surprise, I found an even better prize:  the collective knowledge of thousands of Mac users!  Of course, I didn't realize what a great community this was for a while, but soon enough I got into the forum and, well, the rest is history.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2003)

*cough*  Just getting over a nasty case of the flu.  Totally kicked my ass.  I was out of work all week.  

But my new Fender Jazz Bass came during the week, so I finally got to start playing with it yesterday.  I love it.  Get to try it out at band rehearsal on Sunday.

So what's with these huge weird username title bar things?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 13, 2003)

It's the way vBulletin puts the standard view to the gamma of vB 3. It's rather annoying to notice that most posts are shorter than the usertitle bar, or the signatures. :-/

I hope you are feeling better haz. 

The iMovie of the day. That guy really needs an iPod. .

Time to go back coding..


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey, what happened to the Bar.. it is so empty... Arden, would you please mix some christmas drinks? 

I'm just lighting up the christmas tress, guys .. USB ones, so sorry they are a bit slow ... I just don't find a firewire version of them


----------



## Arden (Dec 16, 2003)

For one thing, I didn't post because I didn't see the point if no one was going to read it.

And I'd like to stay in the realm of non-religious drinks.  I mean, I like egg nog and all, but apparently I'm not "supposed" to drink it or something.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 17, 2003)

Bleugh, I can't _stand_ egg nog.  (We need a barfing smiley. )


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2003)

How about gluchwein then?? I had some today, yummy...  the "oktoberfest" .. that's just a reason to party whenever, there's an oktoberfest in the city every month..


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't know why so many people hate egg nog! Its so awesome!  I had an egg nog milkshake at Steak and Shake a few weeks ago.  It was tasty.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, you can have any and all that are offered to me.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 20, 2003)

Eggnog Milkshake... mmmmmm 

Dangit, do I really have to have another birthday? Grrr... was trying to ignore/forget about it but people insist on reminding me! lol


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2003)

I think a Bailey's milk shake sounds far more yummy! 
I like Bailey's especially around xmas .. and on long haul flights .. so i rarely have it, but it is soo awesome in coffee, in special occasions .. and when it's cold outside. 

Sogni if you don't feel like having a birthday, just switch off the phone and don't tell anyone when to celebrate. That normally works  (uups, got to switch on the phone..)

Umh, I don't like the cold out there. Or my body does not like it more specificly. I sleep liek a bear (that is a lot) .. and the cold gets to my bones too easily. And yes, I dress up warmly, I look like the michelin man ..


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 20, 2003)

Soooo hungry.  Throw some ribs on the grill will ya?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 20, 2003)

G,
Can't. Sister is supposed to be coming over tomorow (but not it's looking like not)...

It's not that I don't want to have one, it's just that with XMas so close that all my bdays basically suck - always have! Yeah I love XMas - but not enough to give up my bday for! 

Plus everyone is strapped for cash and there are mobs of people every where we want to go cuz of the holidays.

I still wouldn't mind if there weren't "kiddy" type birthdays (cake & pizza @ home)...
At least Outback Steak House! Shesh! 
But she has 2 kids (3&2yo) that are LOUD (like 6 kids worth!) so Outback is out! 

But really what I want I can't have/do (cruise, backpacking, be out to sea). So I guess I have to live with what others do to me. 

Having BDays this close to XMas sucks! If I can help it - I'll make sure my kids don't get cheated like I have! heh 

"Merry XMas, here's your gift - oh, it's also your birthday? Sorry I don't have another present" (I don't care about that now, but as a kid it sucked bad!), or "Oh, it was also your birthday? With the rush I totally forgot".


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2003)

Hehe ,, that must have sucked like receiving pyjamas for xmas present! I still have pyjamas .. 

Hm, Johnny would soy ribs be ok for you?  if not, you better ask arden to cook for you


----------



## edX (Dec 20, 2003)

hey, i like getting pj's for xmas. my lady makes me a new pair every year. this year's have wizards on them. 

Happy B-day Sogni!!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2003)

You like pj's, ed? They make me always remember and think about hospitals .. so I prefer to sleep without ..


----------



## edX (Dec 21, 2003)

for years i slept in the buff and never considered any kind of sleepwear, but it is so cold here at nite so often that i found pj's to be a big help, especially when my lady tosses the covers all around. 

plus it is always a good idea to sleep in something when the kids are visiting. you never know when they are going to need something and they don't tend to appreciate our nakedness. and these days i practically live in my pj's on days when i have nowhere to go. they're so much more comfortable than clothes.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2003)

Not that problem here. Here it's colder i think, it was low 20s out today .. warm blankets, and i admit i prefer the human (or panther.. heh) heat .. clothes might be a way to keep me warm, but i turn around so zillion times while i sleep or try to sleep i never find myself in the morning. yea, i need heat, when it's too cold all my body hurts (or more often, the cold just makes everything worse). Ups, late here .. I'm off to bed!

Have fun in the cinema, sogni .. and buen cumpleaños


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Me?  _COOK???_   Screw that, I'll take you to lunch at Applebee's! 

Hey Sogni, how come you never respond to my IM's?  I'm on iChat right now, you're on AOL I presume... come on, man, "famonymous" is callin' ya!


----------



## ksv (Dec 21, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Me?  _COOK???_   Screw that, I'll take you to lunch at Applebee's!
> 
> Hey Sogni, how come you never respond to my IM's?  I'm on iChat right now, you're on AOL I presume... come on, man, "famonymous" is callin' ya!



Perhaps the AIM admins put you on a public ignore because you were talking too much


----------



## Sogni (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys!
Yeah the cinema was awesome. Watched a great movie with someone I really care about. Altho I think this means they won't be here for my actual birthday - it was well worth it. We got home around 3am! 

Arden, really? I've never seen an IM from you... that's odd... actually I don't think I've ever seen an IM from anyone not on my buddy list. I wonder if it's ignoring anyone not on my list. Hmmm...
What's your screenname?

On double-check, It DOES say "Allow People in my Buddy List" under Privacy Level. Hmmm, how long has that been there? Anyway you should be able to IM me now. 

And I'm NOT on AOL! How dare you insult me like that? Kidding!


----------



## Sogni (Dec 21, 2003)

G,
I am always warm... I need to have the window cracked even when it's cold out with minimal covers. Must be cuz of my extra pounds. 
I don't really mind, girls seem to love that (cuddle with someone soft 'n warm). 
What I do mind is that no girl is doing that right now... grrr. heh


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 21, 2003)

What, you aren't cooking all this stuff you're serving us up, Arden?  I think I'll stick to the drinks from now on...

My brother has that problem, Sogni.  His b-day is 3 days after Christmas.  He was always mad about that when we were younger.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2003)

warm guys are always cute to cuddle with 

doesn't look like a very promising day. 10 am, and i think 4 or 5 painkillers so far. aww


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Sogni, I told you my AIM name above...

DS, I'd be "sticking to drinks" if I said I _was_ cooking everything by hand.  Sure, I can whip up something quick, like frying breaded mushrooms (deep-fried mushrooms... yum yum), but that's right out of the bag and into the pan.  It's stuff like barbecued ribs and filet mignon that I would have a hard time with.

Besides, who says _I_ have to do the cooking?  I can just virtually hire a short-order chef.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe time to invent a virtual cook? 


Sogni, I got the packet today. Cool 


How was the eathquake today in Cali? Did any of you feel or see anything?


----------



## edX (Dec 22, 2003)

i think i slept thru the quake. i didn't know anything about it til my dentist told me.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 22, 2003)

How long did it take you to install it? 

I didn't feel a thing... I was watching the news when they went live to the needle moving... We're on a 1st floor apartment on a concrete slab so I was suprised I didn't feel it.

I forgot my PB's battery charger at the office! D'oh!
Maybe I shoulda added an extra charger to my bday list! heh


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2003)

It took me 30 seconds to open the packet .. 5 minutes to find a thing (tool) to use to hold the screwdriver .. (it was easier with it, more strength) .. 2 minutes to switch off the mac, a coffee (meanwhile it cooled down .. it wasn't hot though.. i mean the mac) ... 2 minutes to turn upside down and find a place with much light, and take the screws away .. 1 minute to open the RAM package, less than 1 minute to install the RAM, less than a minute to close the thing .. 1 minute till it was back on and running. Wow, nice difference. Now I'll want to see this beast with 1 G.

What are your X-mas plans, folks? Or the plans for these days even those who are non-christians etc .. so who don't celebrate the x-mas.

I'll be watching foreign DVDs .. trying to get rid of an x-mas cold too .. tomorrow there's gonna be an x-mas dinner (more lunch time for me) .. ummmh, not feeling perfect when I don't feel like drinking coffee.. I hope this thing goes away by tomorrow


----------



## Sogni (Dec 24, 2003)

G, LOL 
So you now have 512MBs, right?
How does it feel? Do you wish you got more ram (256+512=768)?
How does working in Photoshop and other large apps (at the same time) feel?

I can't decide which to get, 256 or 512... don't have much money to spend on myself.
I basically want my PB to feel the same or faster than my Dual 533Mhz G4 Tower (is that possible?) that has 512 MBS.

Right now my Dual 533 G4 Tower puts my PB to shame! heh


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Sogni, go for the 512.  You'll be better off in the long run.

Tomorrow, the family & I are going fishing... at the movie theater.  We're hoping to catch a big one.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2003)

It feels a lot better. I wanted to get the 512 mb more when i got the 'book, but i simply got an extra 256 (that they gave away) .. so i'll update sooner or later ..


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Ow... my neck and part of my back are all sore.  I'm not sure what it's from, probably sleeping weird. 

Anyone want to give me a back rub? G?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah yeah... I just can't afford 512MBs! Heck, I can't afford 256 for that matter!  

Gotta bug clients about more work... oh wait *looks at vanilla envelop with client artwork and such for a new website* YAY!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2003)

so quiet here. what's everyone up to? 

as a curiosity .. do jews etc (any non-christians that have some kind of religious fest around xmas) have any kind of x-mas decorations (or decorations for their own party)? i know the jews are supposed to have the candles .. but .. can they (or others) have e.g. those fancy 'winter lightnings'? i would guess a tree with fancy lights isn't that much a _christmas_ decoration .. just wondering 

time to see another movie .. central station. anyone seen that? haz, you'll probably like it .. at least it's a brazilian one.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Well it depends on our traditions.  We have cousins in Berkeley who usually throw a Hanukah party, so we'll go to that, though my parents & sister went to a bar mitzvah in Chico & I had work this year.  But we usually put up Hanukah decorations around the house, like banners, streamers, just little things that say stuff like "Happy Hanukah" on them.

Well, I'm feeling much better now than I was earlier.  Before I went to work, I had a sore neck & back, and I left early because I just felt like crap.  So when I got home I jumped in bed and tried going to sleep, which continued until, oh, 9 (I got up around 7:30 but I couldn't do it).  And while I was asleep I kept dreaming about all these shiftless entities just swirling around... anybody ever had something like that?  It's obviously a dream, but it doesn't feel like it... suffice it to say, though, I'm better now.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 25, 2003)

.. well. anyone here celebrates kwanzaa?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 25, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> so quiet here. what's everyone up to?
> time to see another movie .. central station. anyone seen that? haz, you'll probably like it .. at least it's a brazilian one.



Never heard of Central Station.  Only Brazilian movie I've seen recently was Cidade de Deus.  Tonight I saw the third Lord of the Rings. Awesome.  The other night I saw the Triplets of Belleville.  Cool stuff.


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2003)

just saw The Return of the King tonight also. i thought it was good, but not quite as good as the other 2. less plot and more fighting scenes in it. it almost seems disappointing that they're over with now. 

Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 25, 2003)

Haz, the central station has a site .. http://www.centraldobrasil.com.br/ .. it may have been here as Central do Brasil (the site says it's made in '96, was in US cinemas '97, and in Europe in '99)? (and central station may have been the uk release name only?)  

Aww.. sore throat .. I'll need some honey ..


----------



## chevy (Dec 25, 2003)

edX said:
			
		

> just saw The Return of the King tonight also. i thought it was good, but not quite as good as the other 2. less plot and more fighting scenes in it. it almost seems disappointing that they're over with now.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!!



I agree with you... RoTK was not the best one on my opinion. But my wife and my jungest daughter find it to be the most romantic of the series.


----------



## hazmat (Dec 25, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Aww.. sore throat .. I'll need some honey ..



Ginger tea with honey.


----------



## Arden (Dec 25, 2003)

Ed, I felt the same way after watching Matrix: Revolutions.  "Aw, now there's no more anticipation for more."


----------



## edX (Dec 25, 2003)

my anticipation for more ended after the second one with the matrix series. i'll watch the third one when it comes to HBO or starz. that's how disappointed i was with the second one.


----------



## Arden (Dec 26, 2003)

Argh... I found myself awake at around 2:30 this morning, and now I can't go back to sleep.  I think it's from all the sleep i've gotten in the last 35 hours... I'm basically getting over something, not sure what.

For the remainder of Hanukah (until sundown on Saturday), the bar will be serving potato latkes.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 26, 2003)

your body's just healing it somehow arden.. 

... time to get some moisturizers it feels. just had a shower - my face hurts because it's too dry. or not just face. ..


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2004)

How did you ppl's new years go? I was in MI .. with some friends. I also saw a really, really, really bad movie - paycheck. 

I want to get one of the macosx.com baseball shirts but I can'd decide the color. Suggestions? Blue would fit with the logo, black would be so ... me, red might look hot too ... which should I get? I'm too lazy to post a poll about what color shirt to get..


----------



## habilis (Jan 2, 2004)

I just saw this cool episode of NOVA on PBS about the Floridian Aquifer system. Basically, the whole state of Florida is built upon a "swiss cheese" of deep underground water-filled limestome tunnels, springs, and passages that make up the Floridian Aquifer. These guys went scuba diving through these underground tunnels and it was the coolest thing since Return of the King. Sweet.


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

that's not funny. Nothing is.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 4, 2004)

habilis said:
			
		

> I just saw this cool episode of NOVA on PBS about the Floridian Aquifer system. Basically, the whole state of Florida is built upon a "swiss cheese" of deep underground water-filled limestome tunnels, springs, and passages that make up the Floridian Aquifer. These guys went scuba diving through these underground tunnels and it was the coolest thing since Return of the King. Sweet.



Huh, I always thought Florida was basically one huge swamp. 

That does sound really cool, though.


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, who besides me said that despite all his ballyhooing, Androo would one day return to this site?  Because I can't be the only person.

G, get whichever you like.  I'd probably go for the blue one to match the logo, but if you like black, then... well, yeah. 

My New Year's Eve was spent at work.  Yay, fun.  We had quite a few people come in because we had extreme passes for $20 (instead of $25), and coming in PJ's would get you 20 free tokens.  So I was busy all night; the only time I didn't have to run a game was when I took my break, and at the end when I closed cars.

Here's to 2004!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, who besides me said that despite all his ballyhooing, Androo would one day return to this site?  Because I can't be the only person.



*Raises hand*
What? You mean he was gone? Since when? Didn't notice.


----------



## Androo (Jan 5, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, who besides me said that despite all his ballyhooing, Androo would one day return to this site?  Because I can't be the only person.



i just need help with my ipod..... though yes i am back, but only until my ipod is fixed..... cuz i really want it to work :'(, i love music


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Androo said:
			
		

> i just need help with my ipod..... though yes i am back, but only until my ipod is fixed..... cuz i really want it to work :'(, i love music


 ... which is why you've been leaving your mark in other threads, right?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2004)

Androo said:
			
		

> i just need help with my ipod..... though yes i am back, but only until my ipod is fixed..... cuz i really want it to work :'(, i love music



Someone fix his iPod, PULEEZ


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2004)

I overslept, damnit! 
I was planning to go to the Apple Store to see the keynote, but when I woke up I wouldn't be able to get there in time.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey, I didn't sleep at all!  And it's not because of the keynote... I just didn't go to bed.  I guess I'll have to watch the keynote, then crash out, or something.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

Well ... a concentrate of the keynote in very short. so many were waiting for a cheapo ipod for 99 $ ... 

For MWSF, free Apple cider for all of you


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't sleep at all!  And it's not because of the keynote... I just didn't go to bed.  I guess I'll have to watch the keynote, then crash out, or something.



Man you sound like me.
I hardly sleep much, usually I endup falling asleep at 3, and when I sleep earlier I wake up no later than 7. This is why I was suprised I overslept and missed going to the Apple store for the keynote.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 6, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> so many were waiting for a cheapo ipod for 99 $ ...



Not $99, but not $250 either! I need (want?) an iPod but wouldn't buy a Mini at that price when I can get a LOT MORE space for only $50 more!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, I have some decent quality clips of my band.  I play bass.  These are from practice, so don't expect much.  In the new song, neither the song nor the singer's voice is finished.   But whatever.  Let me know what you think.  You can be brutally honest.

http://unix.vi/audio/band/2004-01-03/


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2004)

First of all: fire your singer.  ( J/K)  Not bad for practice sessions...  I like the little things like "I was a little early" and stuff. 

To me it just sounds like rambling music, but that might just be the difference between my tastes and yours.  I like music to have a little more variety and depth which I think yours was lacking, but your audience may like it just the way it is.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 8, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> First of all: fire your singer.  ( J/K)  Not bad for practice sessions...  I like the little things like "I was a little early" and stuff.



Hey, give him a break, we haven't been playing that long.   And that new song is very new.



> To me it just sounds like rambling music, but that might just be the difference between my tastes and yours.  I like music to have a little more variety and depth which I think yours was lacking, but your audience may like it just the way it is.



Yeah, it's not meant to be deep.  Initially, he said he wanted us to play as loud, fast, and hard as possible.  I think it's matured from that ever so slightly.  But that's what it is.  What Love Is is a cover.  Originally done by Rocket From The Tombs in 1975, then redone by the Dead Boys a year or two later, with some of the same members.  RFTT I think is one of the greatest bands of all time.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2004)

It sounds fine, haz. 

Does anyone know when is the Chinese new year this year?


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2004)

hazmat said:
			
		

> we haven't been playing that long.


And it shows.   J/K...


----------



## hazmat (Jan 11, 2004)

Okay, mofo.   How about these?  Tonight I got together with a couple of friends of mine at their rehearsal/recording studio just to mess around and we recorded a couple of couple of songs.  Heroin from the Velvet Underground and another that we made up.  Heroin is from the third take and La La La is the one and only time we ever played it.  Keep in mind this is the first time the three of us have ever played together.  It was a lot of fun.

Even Ed should like this. ;-)


----------



## Sogni (Jan 11, 2004)

Haz, much better!


----------



## Androo (Jan 11, 2004)

they were fine the first time 
why the hell did u make him do it again


----------



## Arden (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, those sound incredibly good!  Did you use different recording equipment or something?  This guy sounds awesome.

I can imagine those songs with either a) some distortion or b) a piano track. 

But why is Heroin so long?


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2004)

arden, hace you ecer heard the orignial version of heroin? or any of the live versions? it's a long song.

btw - haven't had a chance to listen yet but have them on the desk top for when i find the appropriate time. thanks for sharing ken!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 12, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, those sound incredibly good!  Did you use different recording equipment or something?  This guy sounds awesome.
> 
> I can imagine those songs with either a) some distortion or b) a piano track.
> 
> But why is Heroin so long?



Thanks, Arden.  Everything is different there.  People, location, equipment, etc.  And yes, we used recording equipment.  The other stuff you've heard was not; it was just running the mics' input into our drummer's PowerBook.  Nothing of those is meant to be anything real, just rehearsal recordings for reference.  But this still was with real equipment.

And yes, Ed's right.  Heroin is a very long song.  Look on the iTMS and you can hear samples.  It's on at least a few albums there.  VU and Nico, Live in 1969, and I think at least one of the collections.  Ed, did you notice that The Live 1969 Vol. 1 they have at the iTMS is missing Heroin yet they list it as a full album?  My CD has 10 songs, and the iTMS one has 9, though they don't list it as a partial album.  Anyway, I look forward to your comments on Heroin.  I think you'll find that the singer sounds A LOT like Lou Reed.

Btw, Arden, the singer here usually plays guitar and sings.  He's not a drummer, but here he was playing them, singing, and reading the lyric sheet for Heroin all at the same time.  Impressive, no?


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2004)

Broken glass everywhere... tables and bar stools overturned... cash register missing... Oh no, the bar's been robbed!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 19, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Sogni (Jan 19, 2004)

Welp,
I went to go buy iLife on Sunday (a city over at the Mall) and also saw on the retail website what I thought was a presentation that was going to take place at the Apple Store about iLife. Cool, so I get to see it in action by people that know what they are doing...

I get there, and I can't find iLife anywhere! Huh?
5 minutes later I found one! Uh, but it's the "Family Pack"!
I finally ask someone that works there and he thought they had alot of 'em left. Went to see and non there. Asks another and she says they only have Family Packs left.

Great.

So I'll at least wait to see the presentation at 4... 4.15 and nothing! Wha? 
I ask the same guy I asked before, and he knew nothing if they where supposed to have one or not.

That was a waste of time!

I finally come back to my town and go straight to CompUSA, 5 minutes later I'm walking out the door with the box. Shesh! 

Installed it on my PB with no problems and was playing with iPhoto and GarageBand. Awesome! Now I need a music keyboard to plug into it (altho I'm no musician I've always wanted one ).

Ok, now for the REAL reason I needed iLife.
I get to the studio this morning (and realize I didn't bring my powerbook's charger! D'OH!!! But that's another story), pop the DVD into the G4 tower and anxiously wait for it to mount so I can start installing Garage Band...

And wait...

And wait...

Hmmm....

Wait some more as something starts to sink in...

THE G4 TOWER DOES NOT HAVE A DVD READER!!! AHHHHHH!!! D'OH!!!!

And no, the CD won't help either because GarageBand is meant for the G4 tower!

Great, now what?

I already have it installed on the PowerBook, so I am now in the process of copying over the app and support files via the network in hopes that it will work. Otherwise I'm up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 19, 2004)

My dad is in Afghanistan, you can see the pictures he has sent me thus far and any others he will send me on my website if you are interested.  The page isn't anything fancy, working on an interface but I'm busy with school work.  http://www.thinktwisted.com


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2004)

Sogni, ... if you had an iPod it'd be easy. Drag the stuff (iLife) to iPod .. (as cd contents) .. then install from iPod


----------



## Sogni (Jan 20, 2004)

I know! I want one bad! 
Copying the app and support files via ethernet worked perfectly.
Now to figure out how to get stereo in, I got sound in but on a single channel (with the iMic).

JohnnyV, a cousin of mine was in Irak. I got some pics on my site.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2004)

7,000 repliies in this thread. .. 

a nice day out. sunny. and must be like 40-50 f (10-15 c). i want to take some photos ..   .. and then play with imovie...


----------



## mr. k (Jan 24, 2004)

I was filling my car up with gas this morning and couldn't figure out why my hands were so cold -- I went inside to pay and came back out and got in my car and it was 4 degrees out!  I love minnesota, crisp, clear, calm weather.  I wish we just had a little bit more snow!


----------



## The MokXnster (Jan 25, 2004)

Boo!






 please!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 26, 2004)

Monster!!! Heh .. sure, have a drink! And one for Veronica too ... How's life? Haven't seen ya around for a looong time


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

Anyone know where I could find a used computer with a 400 Mhz or faster G4 for low $$$?


----------



## The MokXnster (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey hey Gia!

Been around, other places... All over to tell you the truth. Got a Wacom, creating like freaking crazy all night long.

Got a Girlfriend which is like the female version of me, as Evil! 

Life rocks, started a band with her playing guitar/voice, me playing bass/voice and the Drummer is The Monster, gotta LOVE that Virtual Drummer app! 
Aside from that, doing lotsa graphics and stuff... Going out to drink with the friends, really nice!

How 'bout you?
CHEERS!!!

Ebay Arden! lol


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd like to get a powerbook / ibook / imac / emac to my dad one day, arden.. anything that can run 10.3 (as i'm sure my mum will love ichat av) .. so he / they both can learn something new .. maybe later this year. if you find some more, i may be interested .. 

Cool, Monster. I'm now working all days being away for work from 2 pm to midnight .. and the rest of the time, lunch (before), dinner (after), shower (before), sleep and browse. Sounds very boring I know. I can't wait untill march, so i can finally play with Soundtrack ...


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd like to keep eBay as a last resort.  If I can find a computer for cheap where I know I can just simply buy it instead of having to bid on it, I'd prefer that.  

MokXnster: sounds like fun, dude!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 31, 2004)

A rainy day .. I feel like having some Guinness if anyone's around ..


----------



## Sogni (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't click this link unless you like cats! 

 Hacker Kitty 

Inspired by Giaguara's cat. 

What is he looking at? The Matrix Code - no really! The Red Pill Screen Saver. He loves that!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 31, 2004)

Awww.. a cutie! 

How do you browse now, sogni? I bet Nene' won't let you back to her mac anymore


----------



## Sogni (Jan 31, 2004)

I got Macs all over the place now, aside from the PowerBook, at home in the living room I got the G3 Desktop (see sig), and at the office I have the Dual 533Mhz G4 Tower. So even tho the PowerBook is my main computer - I have backups. 

I need to upgrade the G3's hard drive so I can use it as a file server too.
(I really need OS X Server! )

BTW, it's a boy cat.


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 31, 2004)

Sogni said:
			
		

> What is he looking at? The Matrix Code - no really! The Red Pill Screen Saver. He loves that!


He's looking for ....   I know this is a computer - where's that pesky mouse hiding.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2004)

Free drinks for the next 4 pages.. it looks too empty here. 


I read in Sun yesterday (hey I never buy that, it was just lying around) that an average 16 old Brit gets as pocket money from parents 55 £ a week. That's like 90 $. What I got .. even compared to today's money, and what you can get with it, would be just a really tiny fraction of that. How much do you / did you get?


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 11, 2004)

I got like 5 dollars a week up till I was about 12 and that was only if I did my chores...


----------



## Cat (Feb 11, 2004)

ooh, free drinks! An amaretto with milk please! 
I got ... *scratches head* ... about 5 HFL a week until I was 12, then ... *concentrates, counts on fingers* ... 15.000 LIT until I was 17-18 ... but 21.000 LIT in the summer (for xtra icecream  ). Now I get  600,- a month ...  
I'm not even going to begin to calculate what that would have been $ ...


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

Free drinks for 4 pages?  By whose standard are we going?  I view each thread at 40 posts per page, so by my standard that would take a while to fill.  And at the rate the bar (and this community) is losing its culture value, that might take a long while.

Oh well, I guess that's about all we can do until the new cash register arrives...


----------



## nervus (Feb 14, 2004)

At last a place free at the bar! Hold on... it's completely empty.    Everyone away 'cause of Valentine's day???   
<lookin' around> Not even a bartender? I do myself some free Scotch then  ::angel::


----------



## Sogni (Feb 14, 2004)

nervus said:
			
		

> At last a place free at the bar! Hold on... it's completely empty.    Everyone away 'cause of Valentine's day???
> <lookin' around> Not even a bartender? I do myself some free Scotch then  ::angel::



I don't think Valentine's day has much to do with it.


----------



## nervus (Feb 14, 2004)

Dunno, I am not interested in it.... Have a drink on the house:it's free!


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

Easy on the Scotch there... we want you to get home okay for Valentine's Evening.


----------



## nervus (Feb 15, 2004)

Oops... caught


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2004)

Heh. Nope wasnt away fot the valentine. it was pretty out and i had a free weekend. so i went to see my friend to anotehr city. i'll post some pics later, after work .. so in a hurry. can i just have a coffee, to take away?


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

1 coffee to go, coming right... oh no, you missed it!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2004)

no I didn't .. but hey it's a bit cold. Maybe a new coffee .. and some baileys?  as I'm off to bed..


----------



## Arden (Feb 18, 2004)

She drinks coffee when she goes to bed...


----------



## Cat (Feb 18, 2004)

So? Often after dinner I drink a cup of espresso ... good for digestion!


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 18, 2004)

Yea, and I drink coffee when I wake up .. and tons of it during the day.
Actually, today as teh first thing in the morning I didn't have coffee but a lemon powder - trying not to catch a bad cold. 
So, .. a refill please.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Aw jeez, I've been away too long! When I left we were still at 192 for most online members, now that's grown by more than ten fold! Wow.
What happened to the nice intimate site? 

Anyways, I'm still busy as hell with piano praice (like five hours a day), and I had my computer time severely limited since October - that's why I haven't been on. Anyway, I think I should have a little time each day to come back here now 

Oh, and I'm not even going to _try_ to read all the outdated posts. As long as you guys update me on anything big that I missed


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 21, 2004)

Welcome back dlloyd!  Good to see you get some free time back now   Just don't spend it all here


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Haha, no, I don't intend to.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey there.  I'm back.  Got LASEK (similar to LASIK, but longer healing time yet better for some eyes) and finally getting some decent vision back.  I had 20/20 the next morning in my left eye, which everyone at the doctor's said they had never seen so quickly.  Usually takes weeks.  So I'm just waiting, but excited.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Cooool! Both my parents have had it done. Dad loves it, Mom hated the operation, and hasn't been thrilled with the results.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your mom.  Maybe she needs to have it retouched.  Due to the Flex Spending program at work, I went to possibly the best in NYC.  I wasn't being cheap on my vision.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Naw, I said she hated the procedure. That was an understatement. She would rather have contacts than do it again


----------



## hazmat (Feb 21, 2004)

Ah, ok.  But you also said she wasn't thrilled with the results.  It's a little disturbing, people messing with your eyes, but I was really calm.  It's definitely not for everyone.  But I had such bad vision that it was all good for me, knowing what I would get out of it.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

Same for Dad. I think part of the problem is that her eyes are so deep-set that they couldn't clip the machine on right and had to do it to her cheekbone or something. She said it was reeeeaaally painful. Also she didn't like being strapped down. I think she's claustrophobic


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

Bah, I just realized I missed the yearly name change. And I'd been waiting for it for nearly six months!


----------



## Cat (Feb 22, 2004)

> It's a little disturbing, people messing with your eyes, but I was really calm. It's definitely not for everyone. But I had such bad vision that it was all good for me, knowing what I would get out of it.


You mean you actually consciously _see_ them operating your eyes? I really think I couldn't stand that ... that horror story stuff ... being strapped down and having something sharp cutting your eye up and then the laser  ... *shudders* brrrr ... I am shortsighted, I lack 8 points left and 9 right, but I feeling fine with glasses, really fine, don't need lasers me ... everything is just fine ...


----------



## mr. k (Feb 22, 2004)

I don't really like contacts - so I'm gonna get 30 day wear lenses after I exhaust my current supply 
I'm too young for lasik, too.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 27, 2004)

Cat said:
			
		

> You mean you actually consciously _see_ them operating your eyes? I really think I couldn't stand that ... that horror story stuff ... being strapped down and having something sharp cutting your eye up and then the laser  ... *shudders* brrrr ... I am shortsighted, I lack 8 points left and 9 right, but I feeling fine with glasses, really fine, don't need lasers me ... everything is just fine ...



Yes, you have to be awake for it.  Anything you'd see is pretty blurry anyway.  But I got LASEK.  It's a little different than LASIK.  No steel blade cutting into your cornea.  Because of my bad astigmatism and bad vision, the doctor recommended this way, even though the recovery is a lot longer.  With LASEK, all they do is loosen the very outer layer of the eye, the epithelium, and peel it back.  They use this little hoe-like tool.  Then the laser is the same.  When the laser is on, you need to keep your eye on the red blinking light, which is the laser.  They actually use a military tracking system to keep the laser on target, since your eye will still move involuntarily.


----------



## Randman (Feb 27, 2004)

Ugh, these last few posts make (again) thankful for having perfect vision.


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

And me glad I've never lost a pair of glasses.  I tried to get contacts once, but I was unable to stick them in my eye.  I mean, seriously unable.  I can't even get my finger near my eye without involuntarily closing it.

As for the coffee at night thing, my girlfriend likes to drink coffee at night too.  We've been hanging out (almost) every night for the past couple weeks, and a couple of the nights we went to Denny's so she could have coffee before I dropped her off at home.  She says it helps her relax.

Oh yeah, *I HAVE A GIRLFRIEND!!!!!*   ::love::


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2004)

Thatshy you've been less around Arden.. ? 

I had a laser surgery to my eyes too, in '99/'00. Before I didn't see my fingers.. 

I was quite uncompatible with the contacs. In winter the air was so dry that they hurt. In spring and summer I'm allergic to about everything .. so most times I could not wear the contacts for a day. Sometimes I had to take them out after 5 mins of use, as they just hurt. And I never found a quick, comfortable way to stick them to my eyes. Well. The overgeeky look with the geeky glasses is gone, but I like it. See clearly when you wake up without sticking glasses on your face. See clear when ir rains or snows, feel your eyes FREE .. it felt nearly like being naked to not have the glasses on, but now I love it. 

The eyes seem so much bigger when they aren't behind strong minus glasses. Great, isn't it? 

How is your sight at night, hazmat? I have double vision, which is .. I see the clear, new image, AND the old image. The operation can be done to correct 6,5 - 7 mm of diameter on the pupil (I need more coffee for better english, I'm sleepy); most people have pupils of that size. Mine are big, always, and in dark, or when I'm tired or .. under anything (inclusing coffee too!) my pupils get to 9,5 mm! That is, leaving 0,5 mm of color (iris?) visible, all the rest is pupil (0,05 cm of color; 1 in = 2,55 cm). People have always wondered and asked around me if I'm under substances due to the eyes .. also when I was like 10 or 12! (Over-hyperactive, never sat on one place long, slept very little and all other paranoias..)

As the 'old image' is very unclear it in most cases does not matter. So I see e.g. a street sign, and behind it it looks like there was a light 10 times as big as the sign, the old image looks really like a light as it was so blurry on the time I had the old vision. The clear image is clear, so the only limit is now that probably I would not be allowed to be a commercial pilot.  the sigth isn'1 100 % perfect maybe, but on sunny days I'm amazed really how far and well I can see. When I'm tired, I see a bit less clear, but I could guess that is just normal.

I'm really happy with the 'new eyes', and happy to hear that it all went fine for you too, haz. How often do you have controls now? When I had mine done, I had not heard of the lasek. I think that time they had only lasik, prk and inside-eye-lenses (that is to cases that are really strong, lets' say -12 to -40 d, and probably +8 to +40, or any extreme they can get to). And how long had you thought about having it done before you had it?


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

Yep, that's the reason.  I spend all my usual online time with her instead of here posting.  Ironically, we hang out at the Nexus, which as you all (should!) know by now, is the local LAN arcade, so I'm surrounded by computers the whole time.  But it takes time to go through all these threads, and I'd rather pay to play than pay to post.  (Of course, sometimes I don't pay at all... shh! )

Would that I could afford any kind of eye surgery... but I think I'd buy a new Mac first, and I can't even afford an eMac, so... well, have fun with your Minority Report eyes.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2004)

Arden, you'd be too young for the surgery. It#s better if you are at least 18, and have had for a few years your vision stable, not getting worse. When you are still growing, lets say untill maybe 20 y or so, your eyes grow too. It is jsut better to wait untill your vision is stable, and only then correct teh vision. You have time, don't worry.

Is she a Mac user, Arden..?


----------



## Arden (Feb 28, 2004)

My 19th birthday is a month from tomorrow.  And yes, my eyes are still growing... blurrier.  That's one of the (no, not the only) problems of wearing glasses.

And no, she's not a Mac user... she doesn't even have a computer at home.  She just uses the computers at Nexus, or at her friends' houses, or the library, or whatever.  If she were living with me, she'd be a Mac user.   But it's a little soon for that...


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2004)

Happy birthday before -i forget when it is arden 

19 .. well, I'd still wait for a few years before the operation to be sure the eyes are stable. Now .. take some pics and post them on hte other thread.. ?


----------



## Arden (Feb 29, 2004)

Heh, when Rochelle (not my girlfriend but her girlfriend ) gets her film used up & developed I'll scan them & put them up.  As long as Rebecca's willing, of course...

Oh yeah, and this is a leap year, so tomorrow would be what?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 29, 2004)

Ups. I forgot. 

My honey is in Ireland drinking so he's saved from me I guess...   .. no seriously, in other countries the tradition goes that a woman has all leap year to ask something stupid.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 29, 2004)

<rant>I'm hungry, I haven't eaten in all day. Kitchen is occupied, there is an old chinese woman who is cooking on 100 pans and pots, and she speaks only Chinese (I don't). I'd rather cook and eat something but when I went to get a tea, 30 seconds in kitchen is enough to cause me an asthmatic reaction. It just did happen. (.. and running low in medicines) Argh. And something (the spices in the air?) cause my face to be funny looking but not so funny feeling, red, swolllen..  I am freezing.. the greek housemate is occupying the landline phone, I don't want to call my parents but am morally obbligued to (or they will rant). Too tired to go out to get food, too tired to fall asleep, too alone as my honey is in Ireland drinking guinness (so I can't call him either).. and I will have to wake up 5,20 am... likely getting at least another reaction tomorrow, my body does not tollerate very well dust or smoke etc right now.. gimme a drink, I think I need one!!</rant>


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats poopy Giaguara, why is there a chinese woman cooking in your kitchen?

I haven't been able sleep much the last two or three weeks. Any sleep I do get is very uneasy and not very restful, drifting in and out of sleep waking up every few minutes.  I was so tired friday night I finally just kinda passed out around 4:30 am and slept till about noon.  I need to get some good healthy sleep cause my grades are starting to suffer.  Anyone know any good natural cures for insomia?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2004)

Sex .. .or beer .. or hugging and kissing helps .. a glass of wine and a good movie hugging your honey ...

There is a chinese woman in the kitchen because my german housemate's chinese girlfriend moved in.. the woman is her mum. I think she stays a few days .. today when I came home it smelled absolutely delicious, I don't know what it was she was cooking but it made me feel I can't cook ... 

Hey, it is the national pub week in UK now. I think it sounds nearly like national guinness day for Ireland - I think that would be everyday. (Any time going to Ireland.. I think the first thing I want to do is get a pint of guinness). Well .. lets celebrate it anyway at herve's. All virtual british (and irish) beers free for this week .. I'll have an eGuinness..


----------



## Randman (Mar 1, 2004)

Gia, smile at the woman in your kitchen and kindly say to her:

Ayi, rang wo shishi? Qing? (my pronounciation is lame but it's close to "Ah-yee, rang whoa shear-she? Ching?" Which is Auntie (a term of respectful affection for non-relatives), can I try some food? Please?

Then after say xi xi ni, nide fancai sher henhao.   "Sheh-sheh nee. Nee-day fahn-kai shear hen-how." Which means thank you very much, your cooking is great.


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> Anyone know any good natural cures for insomia?



Excessive amounts of alcohol usually does the trick.

If you wanna booze on a budget, any low-derv petroleum spirit or mouth wash will get you there .. where 'there' is, is another matter entirely...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2004)

Sex helps for insomnia too. if you try it and end up having sex all night, try having sex during the day so you#ll be so tired that youll fall asleep 

I was a few days in Scotland. Awesome. Really pretty landscapes, I like alot the sea and hills .. green, seeing far. I was at Largs, west coast close to Glasgow and enjoed it. And there were a lot good-looking, smiling scottish guys too. And the accent they have around there is the absolute sexiest english accent ive heard anywhere .. 

Time for a nap... more travelling ahead in a few hours.


----------



## octane (Mar 6, 2004)

Have you been putting yourself about, Giaguara?

Shame on you! 

Yes, sex really does knock the smoke out of me. Only this morning, in fact. Much to the dismay of my girlfriend...


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't drink and sex is kinda out of the question as I don't have a girlfriend right now and there don't seem to be very many girls around that want to have sex with me just to help me get sleep...hah


----------



## edX (Mar 7, 2004)

hey johnny. i didn't reply before as i thought perhaps this was a one time thing. but if you are having this problem on a regular basis then i have several suggestions. the first is to do something 'mindless' for a little bit before going to bed. like playing a video game where you don't really think but just react. or watching some really bad tv. infomercials and shopping channels always work well for me. second - try doing something physical about and hour or so before you want to go to bed. you need to do something exerting enough to stimulate the adrenalin. as adrenalin wears off, it tends to produce an opposite rebound state of tiredness for a bit. take advantage of that time and try going to sleep then. third, try a simple breathing meditation. this is just paying attention to your breathing instead of your thoughts. fourth, i suggest you figure out what mental things are going on and how you can resolve them so that your head isn't still spinning with them at bedtime. or what things you feel you've left undone for the day. procrastination often leads to insomnia as do avoided problems.

i hope one or more of these is some help to you.


----------



## octane (Mar 7, 2004)

I can see it now: ten minutes reading the back of a cereal box, then the first for chapters of War & Peace. Then step in front of an oncoming car or get chased by a big dog and then to sleep.

I'd hate to hear your suggestions for a headache...


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2004)

Or an outing on the town.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 8, 2004)

i play games if im not tired.. boring ones so i get tired.
or try reading physics books, that always helps. 

valerian root can help too. from natural product stores, gnc, walgreens etc .. it helps me get sleep sometimes.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 8, 2004)

in a BBC article today .. they say espresso is good for your healt  - a good excuse for good cofee


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 8, 2004)

Haha, reading my physics book keeps me awake 

I'm currently an Engineering Physics major, but that may change


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 8, 2004)

hmm try to read soemthign that bores you then! harlequin books ... or cheap psychology "kitchen psychology" or however it's called in english.


----------



## pds (Mar 9, 2004)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> Haha, reading my physics book keeps me awake
> 
> I'm currently an Engineering Physics major, but that may change



lol ::ha:: 

Then the Bible will send you right to never never land.  
Begin with the begats ::angel::


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 9, 2004)

Careful, someone might take that the wrong way


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2004)

aww.. mcdonalds salads have more fat than a cheeseburger. sick ..


----------



## hazmat (Mar 10, 2004)

Hehe.... check out this song.  Our singer wanted to take my bass for this, so I "sang".  Don't worry, I never intend to sing.  It was just for fun.  This song is a great tension breaker / time killer at band practice.


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey everybody! St. Patricks day is tomorrow! Everybody be sure to wear green and party hardy if you get the chance! I know I'll be throwing it down for the night! Infact...

I'm not of legal age to drink yet, so can I just get an order of two crates of Red Bull? If you don't have that then I'll take two crates of Mad Croc. It's still two for the price of one for veteran-moderators right?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 16, 2004)

Yea, you can get it for st. Guinness.. I mean St. Patrick's day 

haz', I want more songs of your band on the downloadable format ..  then make a "like this band? > link to paypal etc" thing for it..


----------



## hazmat (Mar 16, 2004)

Trip: I'll have a few for you.

Giaguara: Funny you mention that.  We just had our first gig on Friday night at the Knitting Factory in NYC.  For a first gig, it went fairly smoothly, at least after a couple of songs.  Here's the set.  The zip file is just all of them in one to make it easier to download.  Anyone who grew up in the NYC metro area should recognize the opening song.


----------



## hazmat (Mar 17, 2004)

Here are some self-indulgent pics from Friday's show.


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 18, 2004)

::forgets his adderol:: WHEEEE! 

...gimme a grilled cheese.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2004)

.. last week it was snowing here every otehr day, and every other it was over 50 f. spring is here - i can feel it.. getting @#$%T allergic to something, so i've been sick a few days and have had problems breathing.. and still too sick to walk, so gonna take a bus to the pharmacy ...


----------



## mr. k (Mar 22, 2004)

Thats too bad. I don't usually have very bad allergies, but this morning I woke up and just couldn't stop sneezing.  It was tough, I could hardly shower.
But on a great note in five days I get to go to France for spring break!  I'm debating whether I should bring my iPod, because I'm going with a school group on an exchange program and headphones are 'banned.'  I would have to buy a francophone power adapter, and I doubt that I will even want to sit around listening to music during the trip but it will be good for the flight there and back.
Any advice?  We are going to get a few free days in Paris - what should I see?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2004)

awesome mr. k!!!

you don't need a 'francophone power adapter' - macs (ipods, 'books etc) work with all currents. all that you will need is the plain adapter, does not need to adapt current. visitor > europe costs probably like 2 dollars or euros, and .. well, if you take british airways, airfrance etc, they often sell their adapters in the planes. 10 £ or 15 $ is a lot for ONE adapter, but the plane kind of works with any kind of plug in > any kind of plug out. so basically all you will ever need is ONE of those! i bought mine a few years ago, and love it. no matter what is my 'thing' (i have one extra european plug for macs that i normally use with ipod in europe; then ipod and mac us-plugs, and i think many times i need to switch between us/uk/euro plugs daily when in UK or europe). 

what to see in paris..??? aaaww.. everything  pompidou center (that has probably a typo..).. notre dame, .. "iFfel" tower .. the museums ... so many things to see! the parisian cafe's are great places to hang too, of course when you are not alone those are a lot nicer! 

i look a bit better now. i think i'll spend half an hour still tonite with the hot air moisturizer, so hopefully i won't wake up so much .. and got to find where i put the other pack of the antihistamines. now trying to see if i can see an entire film without coughing too much in the middle..


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 24, 2004)

Heh, I walked to the local CVS to get some photos on paper of my huge iPhoto library .. the guys (workign there) were quite interested in my iPod .. well, at least I have some prints now that I promised to my mum etc last year .. I got spices too, such as oregano, so I think I better cook something now - at least a salad.

It is a dog weather out today, but I like it - at least I can breath!!


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

*Sigh*

I hate breaking up.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 25, 2004)

welcome back arden!!!


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2004)

Heh... thanks.

Oh yeah, I just had to: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been thinking of doing some tinkering... I'm just not sure what to do.  I want to do something with electronics, maybe build a cheap PC or a stereo or something... but I don't have a lot of money to spend on this, nor do I want to not be able to afford my insurance because of my hobby.  What do you guys think?


----------



## mr. k (Mar 25, 2004)

chase girls 
If you do it right it doesn't have to cost you.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 3, 2004)

.. woh. I saw just The Dawn of The Dead. A zombi movie. And so full of funny mistakes...

they were at Milwaukee and in the end escaped on a luxury boat to a desert Island ..  a tropical one (I had never thought there would be one close to Milwaukee)... in one scene they have a drink that has PFK logo - in french speaking countries they call KFC PKC (pollo fritto .. de kentucky, something like that) .. there is a zombi baby that is white when it's dad is black and so on .. but well made, a movie I could probably see 10 times if I'm bored and just see how many mistakes I can find with some friends... 

So I feel very relaxed now. Just had some home cooked nopales in hot tomato sauce and rice and about to get asleep.. where have you guys been?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 3, 2004)

My band played another show last night, this time in Brooklyn.  Pretty fun.  I think the rest of them agreed that our first show was better, but I enjoyed this one more because I was much more relaxed; hardly nervous at all actually.  Although, I couldn't hear myself, which was kind of difficult.  Good night though.


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 3, 2004)

I think Dawn of the Dead was suppose to be funny and light-hearted horror.  I thought it was a very good movie for that and I laughed out loud several time in the movie .


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2004)

.. Where is everybody?  hazmat is playing with the band, Arden is out in the 'real life' ... is it jsut me or does it feel suddenly empty here? 
I have a huge pile of movies to see in front of me.. don't know where to start. Or when ..


----------



## hazmat (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm around.  I got an audio recording of the show.  We did a really funny cover of Hungry Like The Wolf from Duran Duran.  Here  it is.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 6, 2004)

this is interesting, a kind of blah blah blah, whatever's on your mind kind of thing huh? I'll be checking back...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome delsoljb32 pull up a stool and tell us whats on your mind...


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 9, 2004)

*BUMP*
<stands up, dusts himself off>

Dang, that first step was a doozy.  Forgot about that one.

How's everyone doing?  I've been busy busy.  Well, I kept myself busy anyway.  Programming.   Then I started to dimly remember there were other things I used to do with my time. 

Actually, that's more or less how it happened.  Got so caught up in the stuff I was doing I pretty much forgot about everything else.  Oops.  Think I'll try not to do that one again.

Hmm...since it's been more or less since January since I was last regularly here...err, how's everyone doing?  Anything interesting been going on?  Did I miss any good parties? 

Oh, and who's bartending these days?  I've been dying for a drink.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Darkshadow .. I hope you had some good parties in the real life... 

Have an apple cider for the easter? I got a nice pile of chocolatey easter bunnies.. so have an easter bunny too  ..


----------



## chevy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Darkshadow ... nice to see that you look at the bright side of the earth too.

Nothing happend here... Apple didn't introduce any new product


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks, Gia, though I'll have to pass on the chocolate.  Makes me sneeze.   (Yes, I'm serious).  Hmm, you know what, I haven't had apple cider in a long while, that actually sounds really good.  Maybe I'll go out and buy some later on.

Heh, I've been known to be up and around during the day, Chevy.  Mostly up today because I have tonight off - and it's a very nice day out.  Though I'm pretty tired now, fighting to keep my eyes open.  Sooner or later my nocturnal tendencies always kick back in. 

Well, here's some news for y'all.  The company I was working for got bought out by GE (General Electric).  It's a pretty big switch for us, our company had all of 350 or so people, and now we're part of a company that has more than 300,000 people.  I'm happy about it, though.  Astropower was just barely standing.  Oh, and I'm getting paid every week now instead of only on the 5th and 20th of every month.  That just makes my whole day thinking it.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2004)

Apple cider.. did you know it can be served hot? I tried on a scottish pub .. very good. So apple cider, and spices ( cinnamon and soemthing else), served hot .. and it can be boosted with e.g. rhum. For the cold winter days ..  

Good changes for you, it seems, shadow..


----------



## chevy (Apr 9, 2004)

So you are with www.astropower.com ... nice business... what are you doing there ? software ?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, GE didn't waste any time redirecting the Astropower URL to their website. 

Nope, I work on the production line.  Specifically, the machine that turns the solar cells blue (they're a gray color before that).


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 13, 2004)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Oh, and who's bartending these days?  I've been dying for a drink.



Heh, actually, I'm a bartender in my unplugged hours of the day (which i try to limit as much as possible, hahah). My best work is with Vodka and Gin, preferrably a grain vodka, or a basket-still gin. I'll be shaking up some martini's and shots throughout the night, who's up!


----------



## ora (Apr 13, 2004)

Its morning for me here, but i've got a killer hangover, so work your vodka magic, i need some 'hair of the dog' as they say. Any chance of a White Russian?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 14, 2004)

often in the mornings when i wake up, i wish i could save my dreams as quiktime or text or other formats ... THIS, very optimistially, sounds like it could be possible one day...  

White Russian, huh, for breakfast? I need anything that has an elevated doses of caffeine ...


----------



## ora (Apr 14, 2004)

White Russians have Kahlua, so some caffeine at least! I try an avoid them as a breakfast option and rely on my trust Gaggia machine and some good San Agustin Coffee.

The brain chip is interesting, though I'm stunned that Captain Cyborg (on El Reg here and everywhere else ) wasn't involved, he must me so mad at being left out. I find the idea of recording dreams a bit scary though, i'm fairly sure there is a bunch of stuff in my dreams that i don't want look too closely at- i imagine they'd be pretty Lynchian.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 20, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> White Russians have Kahlua, so some caffeine at least! I try an avoid them as a breakfast option and rely on my trust Gaggia machine and some good San Agustin Coffee.



The more I bartend, the less I like mixers. Nowadays, I go for straight liquor, on the rocks, or straight up. Although, lately Ive been serving Mojito's and they are mighty tasty during the summer months by the pool!


----------



## ora (Apr 20, 2004)

One of my best friends is Mojito obsessed, he goes off to find certain kinds of mint which he says (and I have to agree having tasted it) work better than others. Recently he's even been adding a touch of cachaça (main ingredient of my other fave cocktail, the might Caiperinha) which is also very pleasant.

Am stuck in revision hell at the moment, but will be be indulging in cocktails in the sun (including, as i am a Brit, the odd glass of Pimms!) very soon!

Keep up the good work barman!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 22, 2004)

ora said:
			
		

> One of my best friends is Mojito obsessed, he goes off to find certain kinds of mint which he says (and I have to agree having tasted it) work better than others. Recently he's even been adding a touch of cachaça (main ingredient of my other fave cocktail, the might Caiperinha) which is also very pleasant.



I had not heard of Caipirinha, but i looked it up, looks very tasty. What does cachaça taste like? I wonder if it's available in the states, you know how the govt is about importing things...

Still looking for absinthe though...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 22, 2004)

Cachaça tastes mild .. like a strong liquor of course, but it has a mild taste. A bit sweet but not like the spiced vodkas kind of - it has the hint of the raw sugar cane juice in it.. which tastes like ranbow if plain sugar flavor tastes like white or gray 

They do sell it also in USA .. try in big mexican stores. Those who can sell liquors. Also if there are any Brazilians in your city, they probably know where to find it. I know one place where they sell cachaça in IL ..


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 23, 2004)

cool, ill have to take a look, though i dont think my little town will have anything like that. i make trips down to south florida every now and then, they may have some down there. 

any word on the absinthe? just kidding, heheh, maybe...


----------



## ora (Apr 23, 2004)

Yep, like Gia says, cachaça is a sugar cane spirit with a mildly sweet taste. Its pretty dull on its own but comes alive in a Caipirinha.
I like my Caipirinhas to be pretty sour, that way they kinda clean your palette, so i use a whole line and a scant teaspoon of cane sugar. To do it properly you need a Caipirinha pestle (which i have), a thin wooden pestle for crushing the lime and sugar together in the glass. Then you add the cachaça and ice and stir.

My favourite brand of cachça is Germana. Its aged in oak barrels and comes in a groovy bottle that is wrapped up in what i assume are sugar cane leaves. 
Absinthe is freely available all over the place here in the UK. I've had it plenty of times and its ok, but not really anything special, it just gets you drunk exceptionally quickly.

My first absinthe experience was quite fun though. I was about 15 and a friend had just come back from portugal with a load of 68% absinthe, and was making a cocktail called a kalashnikov:

Place 2 shots good vodka in a small glass, place a slice of lemon with a small hole punched through it over the glass. Put 1 teaspoon sugar on the lemon slice. Pour 2 shot of absinthe on the top, so it runs through the lemon and sugar into the glass. Then lift up the lemon slice, light it, down the drink and cram the still flaming lemon slice in your mouth straight after.

The fun bit is that about 2 seconds after you sit down you realize your are already totally drunk- which i have to say was really fun when i was 15, maybe less so now.


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

You think that was Real Life I was doing?  LOL, I've been spending plenty of time in front of the computer, it just hasn't been here.  Here's why:  I got on this forum at 11 pm on 4/25.  Right now it is almost 4:30 am on 4/26, and I'm not through going through all the threads in the New Threads listing.  But such is the nature of the forum, and I don't have school for 11.5 hours so it's all good.

Hazmat: Nice sound.  Singer's voice strained a little, but such is live performance.  Reminds me of a local band (whose drummer I know from Guitar Center) who got on the radio doing Journey's "Separate Ways."

Del Sol:  Feel free to take over as bartender, a role previously delegated to me.  I'm not old enough to drink, anyway... I think I'll stay as head chef and let you mix the drinks.

Anyway, I'm glad I've found the time to return here... you people are great.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

Aaaaarden .. welcome back!


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks.  When I have more time I'll have to tell you guys about my attempt to buy a G4 on eBay.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 30, 2004)

Err...what, something happen with that?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 30, 2004)

Aww...I saw a new brand of cachaça in a local liquor store today. I forgot the name of the brand .. it had a sea food thing on the label .. :-/ ... 
I felt like taking a pic of the dinner but I wanted my privacy


----------



## Arden (Apr 30, 2004)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Err...what, something happen with that?


 Yeah, when the computer comes I'll post the whole story.


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

Guys had a nice beer and a smoke before dinner this afternoon and i'll tell ya.
It tastes great!


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2004)

Cigar, remember that part of the thread has to be smoke-free  .. so you can smoke on every other page, does that sound fine? 

I think I'll need to find water which has some electrolytes etc in it. for the past few days my stomach hurts after drinking water - I don't like it. And I keep waking up 2, 3, 4 etc AM because it feels like every single track of my intestines are in fire ... I can't gatorade much longer. I just @#$% want to drink water, this plain sucks ...


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Gia, 'every other page' changes depending on how many posts you view per page 

Anyway, tonight I audition for the DYAO (Denver Young Artist's Orchestra)! I'll be trying out on the flute, I go there straight from Choir. I'm excited and a little nervous, because I've _heard_ the flautists who are already in there, and they're far better than I think I am. Everyone else I've talked to says that I'll be a knock-out, but I'm not sure...
One of the current players won the second level of a competition I played in. I won level 1, but she's 18 and I'm 14 . My only consolation is I have a new flute that makes me sound  like a different player, compared the [very nice in its own right] flute I played back then. And what really sucks is they'll 'tell me by the 31st of May'. Long time to wait.

I'll let you all know as soon as I do


----------



## JohnnyV (May 4, 2004)

Good Luck!  I know how nerve-racking those tryouts can be....


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Thanks. I've done so many competitions that I don't usually have a problem with stage fright. Hopefully it won't start now, but then again, I'm usually competing against people _approximately_ my own age .


----------



## ksv (May 4, 2004)

> A Unique Human Being
> 
> Every time I wake up, I've got about 35 minutes to to get up from bed, dress and wash myself, get a slice of bread or two and finally brush my teeth before heading to school. Every time he wakes up, he's got about the same time to do about the same things, but I think he's adding a few minutes in between to spend some time thinking,  - thinking consciously.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyV (May 4, 2004)

Who wrote that/where is it from/who is it talking about?


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

It sounds 'illogical' 

I don't think I totally screwed the audition last night. But the guy who was auditioning me (Adam Flatt, if you want to know) was about as cold as it is possible to be. Quite unnerving.


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

Hmmm, still haven't heard anything. Two and a half more weeks... Which means I should hear about the piano camp at the same time. I'll be set up to be really happy, or really disappointed. 

I think if I don't get in, I might read the whole B&G just for the heck of it, I'll certainly have more free time!

Oh, and 2,222 posts


----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2004)

I went to see Monster tonight. Interesting .. terrible, well made, argh. I've got no clue how Charlize Theron looks normally .. going to google it now.

Interesting, scamming ebay scammers


----------



## dlloyd (May 16, 2004)

Yay, I'm into the Summer Camp! Don't know about the orchestra yet though...


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 17, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I went to see Monster tonight. Interesting .. terrible, well made, argh. I've got no clue how Charlize Theron looks normally .. going to google it now.
> 
> Interesting, scamming ebay scammers



I must say, that is quite intersting, whats more, that link is pointing the server of my alma matter, good ole UWF, where i got my piece of crap diploma that hasnt yielded any results since i earned it. 

Whew, I'm tired of that rant, been doing it for too long...

I wonder if the originator of the 'scammer-scam' was in my town?? any clues??

hell, i could have saved him some trouble and bought the PB myself!! but then the story wouldnt have entertained so many souls, oh well...


----------



## Giaguara (May 17, 2004)

sorry I don't know where this happend, delsoljb ..


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 17, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> sorry I don't know where this happend, delsoljb ..



i want to get a nifty new laptop, how much could i get for the systems i have now? any takers? i promise not to use an escrow account, hahah


----------



## JohnnyV (May 18, 2004)

Check out Everymac.com or apple-history.com
They have currently selling prices, however they are usually a little high.


----------



## Giaguara (May 20, 2004)

Wo-hoo! You can see now the first 5 minutes of Shrek 2 on the movie's site - http://www.shrek2.com   Can't wait to see that one in cinema .....


----------



## dlloyd (May 24, 2004)

YAY! I got in to the symphony! I really didn't expect this, it's sooo exciting....


----------



## JohnnyV (May 24, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## mr. k (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys - I don't really want to start my own form for this but I recently got an *incredible* deal on hosting, and want to acquire a domain name.  
*What's your favorite registrar?*


----------



## JohnnyV (May 25, 2004)

Stargateinc.com
https://www.stargateinc.com/us/register/index.asp?affiliateID=A20036mQTh74815
Use that link and I get money off my next renewal!


----------



## Giaguara (May 31, 2004)

godaddy.com .. is at least one of the registers. that i'll probably use for the next time i need to register anything.

hm, a curiosity .. how many irish members do we have in macosx.com?


----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2004)

I used dotster - I got a five dollar off deal so it was as cheap as godaddy and they have a much better control panel system.  They look good.
Some people say that I look irish - but it's just because my hair is red.  I'm a Viking - so at one point I probably raided and pillaged some of your ancestors (if you are Irish).


----------



## arkayn (Jun 1, 2004)

I just used Yahoo for my web site.

Now that I have registered here, I will have to aquaint you with my beer drinking on these forums!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2004)

hi Arkayn .. have some beer .. or Paddy's .. 

Nope mr k, I'm not Irish. Just wondering ... you can't imagine where is the place where I've seen the highest percentage of people having an iPod (say iPods / person or / 100 persons, which ever) .. somewhere in Ireland!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

Off work and time for lots of beer!!


----------



## Androo (Jun 2, 2004)

beer? where?


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

Right in my fridge, or at Herve's II.


----------



## Androo (Jun 2, 2004)

i have a fridgefull of beer..... you see my dad's a graphic designer... that's why we have macs....
so he does TONS of beer labels in canada ... mostly in my city, like local breweries, and also for TD canada trust [for all you canadians who kno what that is] he does lots of fliers and such for them.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 2, 2004)

I only have Henry Weinhardt's and Milwaukee's Best Ice in my fridges.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 3, 2004)

Guinness .. not canadian beer!!

Heh. There is a Canadian Apple guy who shares the house with me (and some otehr ppl) .. so the cliche' of the Canadians leaving the front door unlocked is not jst a cliche' or Michael Moore  (Bowling for Columbine) invention. I feel so paranoid about the doors that are open ..

Guys I have a problem. I can't listen to the iTMS music I have. I'm not connected to net with my Mac, and it asks me the authorization code .. on the Mac that I primarily used for purchasing the music!! I don't want to be connected to internet every single time i want to listen to my music, and I want to listen to the music I have paid for even when I'm outside USA!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 3, 2004)

Time for more beer!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 4, 2004)

Off work and it is Miller time!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 7, 2004)

Can the bartender get me a beer!!


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 7, 2004)

Apple Martini please!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 8, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Guinness .. not canadian beer!!
> Guys I have a problem. I can't listen to the iTMS music I have. I'm not connected to net with my Mac, and it asks me the authorization code .. on the Mac that I primarily used for purchasing the music!! I don't want to be connected to internet every single time i want to listen to my music, and I want to listen to the music I have paid for even when I'm outside USA!!



Hey Gia, here's a workaround for buying music on iTunes and the AAC. Since I listen to a majority of my music in my car commuting, I burn my music to a disc. Burn your songs to a disc that plays in a normal cd player (wav format i guess). Take the disc you burn and put it in the mac and import it back in as mp3's, then archive(delete?) the AAC files elsewhere. 

(name them differently or in a different folder to save confusion!) 

Voila! Mp3's you can listen to anywhere (and on any mp3 player!), and on any mac.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 9, 2004)

oh wait i dont have a cd player! i'll burn them anyway .. managed to make them work now. .. what is the best / cheapest way to get a net / dsl / anything without dialup fees home in ireland (i dont care for landline phone at all) ???

this bar has been so quiet while i was gone!! 

only in ireland ... you can find a "ristorante italiano" with a "full irish breakfast" and next to it a burgerplace with "all the italian coffees" .. 

and hte irish politicians look like shrek fans! all the political advertisings.. their face is ogre-green


----------



## arkayn (Jun 9, 2004)

Beer me!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 11, 2004)

Time for another few beers!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 14, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> oh wait i dont have a cd player! i'll burn them anyway .. managed to make them work now. .. what is the best / cheapest way to get a net / dsl / anything without dialup fees home in ireland (i dont care for landline phone at all) ???
> 
> this bar has been so quiet while i was gone!!
> 
> ...




glad to see you got it working. i was a bit miffed when i tried to play those AAC's elsewhere as well. 

How bout some pics of ireland gia? im a bit curious to see what its like!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

i'll send pictures when someone sends me my camera cable from usa .. i forgot it home 

i also probably will have to have the lcd screen of the camera fixed. i fell down from my cycle 10 days ago, and broke myself. elbows, knees and all of me was screatched, bruised (still is) .. oh well. i'll post pictures as soon as i can have the cable.

i better get some sun before i take any pics with me, or you'll see all the bruises. i haven't been so bruisy for a long time. for some reason, i had bruises all over even before i fell.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 15, 2004)

I need some more beer!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 15, 2004)

Sheesh, Gia, is there ever anytime you're not hurting yourself in some way?  You seem to be clumsier than me (and that's saying a lot!). 

I'd love to see some pictures, too.  I've always wanted to go there...maybe some day I'll actually have enough cash to do it.

<crosses fingers>


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 16, 2004)

I think you may have a problem arkayn


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't think I'm that clumsy. I just do a lot of things .. so say, accidents per miles or kilometres run, it wouldn't be that bad. And the times being beaten unconscious per cities seen won't qualify that bad either. But well, I rather change subject. 

I will post pictures when I get the cable. .. it will come in a packet with other stuff too, I hope red pepper .. I can't find good red pepper here. Instead .. well, an embarassing selection of US beers and Californian wines! Not to say there aren't good, some are, but with all the Irish beer and the wines of all the world, who cares for the MGB or Carlo Rossi? The Cali wines aren't in the cheap jars you see in States, so if it's a normal sized bottle with the price you pay for a real good wine (say some Chilean wines .. ) why bother? At least I haven't found High Life .. 

And hot sauces are another way of being kitchen impaired here. Well, can't find red pepper, fine .. but then hot sauce the only I find is red tabasco, the small bottle. We had and still have home normally 20-25 hot sauces in the fridge. Now I have only one giant bottle of Luisiana hot sauce, and I'm afraid it's not going to last long.


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2004)

Aren't there any chinese or turkish foodshops there? Here in the netherlands the best spices can be found at those alternative places. Little markets and small shops owned by foreigners bring in the best spices at the best prices. Normel supermarkets are too expensive and have only the mainstream stuff (often already washed and sliced 'n diced, won't be long before it's pre-digested too ...).


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 17, 2004)

I haven't seen .. but I'll have a look. There is an "English market" downtown but it's very ... English. I have seen some African shops, maybe I have look in them - though I remember looking for hot sauces in UK. The African shops didn't really have them. I will probably be sent some spices from US .. hehe. 

Oh, there is Chevy's Music Bar on Blarney St .. between downtown and Apple.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 17, 2004)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> I think you may have a problem arkayn




I don't have a problem, just ask EdX about Herve's B&G II, I drink even more beer over there.

Speaking of which, it is time for a beer!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 18, 2004)

Time for another beer!!


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 18, 2004)

another one?


----------



## arkayn (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, another one!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 19, 2004)

here some beer for you arkayn ...  ::angel::


----------



## chevy (Jun 19, 2004)

And whisky ?


----------



## arkayn (Jun 19, 2004)

I am not a whisky drinker, I prefer my beer!!


----------



## Cat (Jun 20, 2004)

What beer? Belgian? German? Dutch?


----------



## arkayn (Jun 20, 2004)

I am an American beer drinker, sometimes English if I am in the mood!!


----------



## arkayn (Jun 22, 2004)

Time for lots of beer, of course I will not be able to drink much for the next week since I will not be here at the canyon!!


----------



## hazmat (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey, I just got a new 12" PowerBook 1.33!  I got it with the SuperDrive, 80-gig 5400 rpm drive, and just put 1 gig of RAM in to make it 1.25 gigs.  Apple's on drugs for what they charge for RAM.  I got 1 gig for less than they charge for 512 megs.  Anyway, this machine is awesome.  And I got a DVI to ADC adapter so when home I can use it with my 17" Studio Display.  Once I have all my files over to it from my Power Mac G4 867, I'll sell the Power Mac.

Only thing that annoys me about the PowerBook is that there is one dead pixel that's blueish.  I've read about it and that's apparently acceptable.  Sucks.


----------



## arkayn (Jun 23, 2004)

See everybody in a week or so, time for me to hit the road!!


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 23, 2004)

hmm, whats it (the 12" powerbook) like?

Im about to be go off to uni, and I wanna take a computer with me. At the mo, Im kinda stuck between getting a 15" powerbook, or a 12" powerbook, with a 2nd screen.

On the one hand, the 15" has cool little lighty uppy keys and lots of screen resolutions and stuff, and on the other, I get lots of screen real estate (im wanting to do web design, and using a single 15" screen @ 1024*768 on my 15" iMac is ok, but I dont particularly wanna get much smaller than that - my dual monitor 1200*2000 17"&16" pc is far easier to use, cos you can see more), and the machine is more portable.

Does anyone have any advice on this? Itd be my first computer buy for me (the iMac an PC are family machines, along with all the other ones in my sig + i use my dads 14" work ibook a bit) and IAH, im kinda stumped. I guess part of the problem is that I dont know what my usage is gonna be like - ive never been to uni before....

TIA!


----------



## hazmat (Jun 24, 2004)

I think this new 12" PB is fantastic.  Very fast and very portable.  But you're giving up screen real estate.  It's all personal preference.  If it's your main machine and you won't be taking it around a lot, maybe you should get the 15".  I say go to an Apple Store if there's one near you, or some retailer who sells Macs, and play with both and see which makes you happier given your situation.


----------



## ged3000 (Jun 24, 2004)

ok, thanx very much! Ill go n try them out when I get the chance. Enjoy the 12"...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2004)

Congrats for the powerbook haz


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 29, 2004)

has anyone noticed that there is a rise in anger in the forums lately? i think a lot of it has come up since the WWDC, whereas i thought it would alleviate some of those anxieties! Strange... they need drinks...i hear my call...

 
 ::evil::


----------



## arkayn (Jul 1, 2004)

Time to start drinking beer I think!!


----------



## hazmat (Jul 1, 2004)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Time to start drinking beer I think!!



WAY ahead of you, my friend!  My bar at the corner just finally got in Corsendonk Pale Ale that I've been asking for for ages.  Mmmmm....


----------



## arkayn (Jul 1, 2004)

I just drink the beer that is in my apartment, I don't drink in bars much!!


----------



## arkayn (Jul 2, 2004)

Time for more beer!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2004)

Mh, beer! Isn't it lame, I've been for 5 weeks in Ireland and have drank ONE beer in all this time? At least it was Guinness but ...


----------



## arkayn (Jul 3, 2004)

I like my beer!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 4, 2004)

Arkayn, I don't think anybody disputes that these days. 

Though I prefer rum to beer.


----------



## arkayn (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like no beer for me tonight, I just got back from Flagstaff and seeing Spiderman 2.

It is time to hit bed I think!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 5, 2004)

One of my partners' father is the brewmaster at a local irish bar/restaurant/microbrewery here in town. we visited him there at work and we got to try all the beers they make there. One was called "I'll Have What The Gentleman On The Floor Is Having". No lie. It was extremely strong, high alcohol content. They only let you order 2, I know why!

I also prefer liquor to beer though. Has anyone tried Sailor Jerry Rum? Awesome stuff. If you're a fan of spiced rum (Captain Morgan), try the Sailor Jerry, its spiced rum with a high alcohol content (92 proof i think).


----------



## arkayn (Jul 6, 2004)

Only 46% alchohol!! 
I want more than that!!


----------



## arkayn (Jul 8, 2004)

Time for another beer!!


----------



## arkayn (Jul 10, 2004)

After my long drive and having to work tomorrow on my day off, I really need another beer pronto!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 11, 2004)

Here beer for you arakayn ... oh well. Irish beer from ireland? 

Flagstaff is a cool place. I rather be there than here ... i'm freezing wearing a big wool knit thing here ... freezing all june and july - the temperatures are normally like 50-65 f, nothing like the 100 + of AZ ..


----------



## arkayn (Jul 11, 2004)

It only gets to 85 or so here at the Canyon.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, you have some shade.


----------



## arkayn (Jul 11, 2004)

A little bit here, we could use more though!!


----------



## Perseus (Jul 11, 2004)

Flagstaff is cool, I've been there. I don't really travel as much as I should. The places I've been to on the west side are Arizona (Flagstaff, Phoenix), Los Angeles, Seattle.  I stopped over in Salt Lake City once!  I like going to places most people dont "think" of going to. I was wondering what Oregon is like.


----------



## arkayn (Jul 12, 2004)

Perseus said:
			
		

> Flagstaff is cool, I've been there. I don't really travel as much as I should. The places I've been to on the west side are Arizona (Flagstaff, Phoenix), Los Angeles, Seattle.  I stopped over in Salt Lake City once!  I like going to places most people dont "think" of going to. I was wondering what Oregon is like.




Oregon is mostly forests and mountains, except in the Portland area.

I like southern Oregon best.


----------



## arkayn (Jul 16, 2004)

Time 4 a beer I think!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, beer time Arkayn!!! Some Irish beer? There's Chevy's music bar on Blarney St .. hehe. I'll take a pic one day 

Any advice what a medical checkup consists of? Just basical stuff I assume? (For a work).


----------



## arkayn (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually tonight it is lemonade!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 4, 2004)

Waaaayyy too much political crap flying around, everyone needs a drink!
Drinks for all, on the house!


----------



## arkayn (Aug 5, 2004)

I will just take a beer!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 7, 2004)

Murphy's for anyone? 

I'm all tanned ... nice week on an island, cape clear ... and monday back to work. actually was working today and very quickly just came to read emails .. i'll have time for a half pint though


----------



## arkayn (Aug 7, 2004)

Just another beer for me!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 8, 2004)

I was at the casinos in Biloxi last night and they served beer in 7 oz. bottles. Has anyone ever heard of such a ridiculous size for a beer?? Is this the only place they serve these? Very Strange...


----------



## chevy (Aug 8, 2004)

Maybe in planes ?


----------



## arkayn (Aug 8, 2004)

I probably don't want to know what they charge for it!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 8, 2004)

They were free actually, guess they figure that they'll get you all liquored up on free drinks (all the drinks are free there: liquor, beer, wine, etc) so you bet more money. i usually only bet a little, but i make it last so i get free drinks!!!! haha, there's always a way to beat the system!  ::evil::


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 9, 2004)

well, aer lingus charges for all alcohols on intercontinental flight. isn't that terrible? .. well, except when you pay 99 $ plus tax from US to shannon ...


----------



## arkayn (Aug 9, 2004)

Time for a beer!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2004)

Tender...can I just get a MUG cream soda? I just woke up. My birthday is in three days...I'm turning 18. Hmm...and can I get some crackers too? I think i'll start my morning with cream soda, crackers, and old friends.


----------



## arkayn (Aug 16, 2004)

I think I will go with a beer.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 17, 2004)

k, arkayn likes beer, got it, thanks...


----------



## arkayn (Aug 18, 2004)

Yes I do!!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll have a beer. A good Scotch Ale tonight.


----------



## Trip (Aug 18, 2004)

Gimme some Mad Croc and some smokes...my birthday bed time.


----------



## arkayn (Aug 19, 2004)

Just give me a Mountain Dew this morning!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

have a cup of hot milk?


----------



## arkayn (Aug 19, 2004)

Why would I want hot milk when I getting ready for work!!


----------



## chevy (Aug 19, 2004)

Milk with honey... mmmh !


----------



## arkayn (Aug 19, 2004)

Beer is better!!


----------



## Cat (Aug 20, 2004)

In the morning, nothing beats a nice hot espresso!


----------



## arkayn (Aug 20, 2004)

In the evening nothing beats a beer after working all day!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yay for me! I've got a brand new PB 15" coming this week!

Drinks on the house! Cheers!


----------



## arkayn (Aug 22, 2004)

I want a keg delivered at 12:45 MST then!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2004)

arkayn how much beer do you have daily? 

I wanted to go out Friday for one beer .. but I crashed in bed before I got out of home. That's for spending too much time working .. crash, get up in the morning, work .. get to sleep, work .. today was different (but I ended up spending most of the time with work related people) .. oh well, time for another .. week.


----------



## arkayn (Aug 22, 2004)

Virtual or real?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 22, 2004)

who cares for real?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 23, 2004)

depends .. if you drink too much virtual beer, you might want to join the virtual AA .. or find other virtual activities..


----------



## arkayn (Aug 23, 2004)

Luckily you cannot get drunk in virtual beer!!


----------



## drunkmac (Aug 23, 2004)

Heineken keg can please


----------



## arkayn (Aug 24, 2004)

12 pack of Fat Tire Amber Ale please!!


----------



## hazmat (Aug 24, 2004)

Oooh, Fat Tire is really nice beer.  I'd like to try their others, though.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2004)

Nah.. can't have virtual beer at working hours. Or maybe one .. 
Anyway. This is absolutely the most stupid thing I have seen this week: Hacker Terrorists. Terrorists, terrorists.. now they are scaring the poor AOL users that they can't be safe even at home .. today is supposed to be some BIIIG terrorist hacker attack. Heh. Can't wait to see.

Have a beer while waiting? Thre's some german beer called Hacker-something..


----------



## hazmat (Aug 26, 2004)

Hacker-Pschorr


----------



## arkayn (Aug 26, 2004)

I have to wait a while before I drink a beer today!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2004)

.. i have to finish work today before a beer, even an ebeer...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 28, 2004)

I can't believe it. I got my new computer yesterday, and I actually left the house to go out with friends last night. Weird... 


Had some real beers, Red Stripe. I usually don't drink beer, there are very few that I enjoy. The rest taste like bad water. (Don't even try to get me to drink those pale light beers, blleah!!!   Red Stripe is probably the lightest beer I'll drink!) Give me Newcastle! Give me Guinness! Give me sake! 
I even told them: I must like you people, cause no self respecting computer nerd would go out after they got a new toy!


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2004)

Any beer left for me ?


----------



## arkayn (Aug 28, 2004)

Just give me a beer!!


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2004)

so we are two !
MGD for me.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2004)

.. Beer, beer, beer? We need a barbq in the bar


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 28, 2004)

we could always switch to liquor...
Martini's anyone? 
I am heading into work now   , I would much rather make drinks here!
There isnt as much to clean up in this bar as there is in my bar.


----------



## chevy (Aug 28, 2004)

Some music first ?

Piano jazz ?


----------



## mr. k (Aug 28, 2004)

Liquor is overrated guys - c'mon - anyone want some real intoxication?  Start a varsity soccer match with all your boys in the crowd or take a hot bath and get out with your legs burning easy from playing.  I'm just a kid - but I can pull my six pack out whenever I want, and it's free!


----------



## Cat (Aug 29, 2004)

I had some nice Hoegaarden (white beer) last night. Excellent for summer evenings. Anyone else likes Dutch or Belgian beer around here?


----------



## arkayn (Aug 29, 2004)

We sell food in here, you just have to order it.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, a pc server but ..   .. try it at home .. anyone got a spare dell to try that mod?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 30, 2004)

mmm, i like gingerbread.
but im torn because it is wrapped around a pc!

what to do...

eat it? 

smash it??

interesting site though, pc people must be really bored...
maybe this is how they pass the time between OS upgrades...
"Hey guys, Longhorn is going to take a little bit longer, but here, put a computer into this block of cheese while you wait!"


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2004)

So wait, the Longhorn will be marketed only to Cheeseheads ... ? So the fans of Milwaukee soccer team(s) will enjoy longhorn .. if htey are pc users .. and the others?

I would like to eat that Gingerbread pc ..well, after all, a pc can run Linux so it doesn't have to be 100 % bad ...


----------



## delsoljb32 (Aug 31, 2004)

hehe, true, you can put linux on there. I only said that b/c on that page they had put an itx box into an old Macintosh Plus (or something) and commented on "the comeback of apple??" . They must not get out much because apple has never left!


----------



## arkayn (Aug 31, 2004)

Give me a beer please!!


----------



## arkayn (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning all, anybody got some Mountain Dew. 

I need to wake up!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Sep 3, 2004)

too much virtual beer last night?? hahah
i hate those virtual hangovers, they make swear off eDrinking altogether!
hahah


----------



## arkayn (Sep 3, 2004)

Nah, I just slept for about 10 hours!!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2004)

... time for the SuperMacGuy?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 9, 2004)

This thread is insane.  I would not want to battle it.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 10, 2004)

I wish my shoulder would stophurting so I could get out and do something today!!


----------



## pds (Sep 10, 2004)

You need excercise. Why not try lifting a beer!


----------



## arkayn (Sep 11, 2004)

Exercise does not do much for a fractured & dislocated shoulder!!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes yes.. I will be lifting real weights too. I bought a pair of gym shoes today, so I can go to gym tomorrow.. 
arkayn, maybe some gym would help your shoulder too..


----------



## arkayn (Sep 11, 2004)

I have to go see a specialist sometime next week!!


----------



## MHPb (Sep 16, 2004)

Since I have been lurcking on this board for a while pickin up tips and solving a few of my little problems, I thought I'd better register and intorduce myself.

MHPb is short for Megaheadphoneboy although my name irl is Andy.  I've used Macs for years as I work as a graphic designer and there is no way I would be able to cope with windoze.  I even avoid Office as much as I can and wrote my dissertation in TextEdit but that's beside the point. I'm 23, British and live close to Heathrow Airport which is great if you like tyre-tracks on yer roof!

There are a couple of links in my sig, one to my own mess of a website and the other to Soulseek Records, a democratic netlabel based around the Soulseek P2P network.  

Thanks for you help with stuff in the past and maybe I'll be able to help out too.
A>


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Andy 
Welcome .. have a virtual beer, it's all on the forum for you tonigh 
You live close to Heathrow .. are you going to attend the Apple Store opening in London? It should be 20th November (Saturday), .. which is also the last day of Mac Expo there. I will investigate my wallet content and the ability to have a weekend off


----------



## arkayn (Sep 16, 2004)

You can have my beers for now Andy, I cannot drink while I am taking my percocets.


----------



## arkayn (Sep 18, 2004)

Time for me to head for bed I think.

I wish I could have a beer though!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 3, 2004)

beer, beer? bar is empty. (sigh).

i feel nostalgic. (around midday here, ie not drunk gibberish). about a lot of things. 

i feel differnt from what i was only a few weeks back. i want to stand on the tables and just smile, obunce around like a little rabbit. i'm happy .. generally. happier than the person i was before, of all those old, sad photos. things make sense in life now. and teh next few weeks (or months) to come will just be even more weird..

no prozac or stuff to cause this. i just feel strong and as if i found some major missing pieces of my life .. i feel i can move mountains now to make things happen. woh!

cheers, have soemthing for the life as you want it. the next drink is on us.


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2004)

Ahh, sounds like love.

I'll have a rum and coke, hold the rum.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 3, 2004)

good for you gia, ive found someone as well (as it is evident since this is my first post in almost 3 weeks i think!). It feels weird/scary/exciting all over again, after the last relationship I didnt think I could feel like this again for a long while. 

I helped out a friend who was left homeless from the hurricane a few weeks ago and think I gained so much more. 

Since the bar is back open, I'll start off with a bottle of cab. sav. and see where the day/evening goes...


----------



## arkayn (Oct 3, 2004)

Just give me lots of beer, now that I do not have any more of my drugs left I can start drinking again.

Now I just have to get my shoulder working again.


----------



## MHPb (Oct 4, 2004)

hmmm Apple Store London opening sounds like a drooling opportunity.  I might just make the effort although it will only make me cry when I get back to my 466G4 and realise that I don't have anywhere near enough money to replace it.  In fact, I'm not sure if I have the money to replace the mouse let alone get a new mac! 

Thanks for teh beer - very good, although I wish I hadn't drank so much Hoegärden this weekend - I might be able to remember that girl's name! 

peace


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 4, 2004)

MHPb yep, try to get there.. 

day and time goes where you .. we, anyone wants it. 

Now THIS goes the most nerd-ish place to err.. start discussions, delsoljsb. Really. I assume it's no secret where I work..  so, some [beep] internal directory to just sort out some "not necessarily supported" hardware stuff. (ie that's why I laugh on the other thread...) .. .. err. dirty details after a lot of pints?


----------



## arkayn (Oct 4, 2004)

Days off are great, I can just sit around and do nothing all day!!


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2004)

*sigh*

Girlfriend has gone missing without telling me where she's going, tons of homework that I'm NOT going to finish, website that needs work but I need help with it, blah, blah, blah.

*sigh*


----------



## mr. k (Oct 4, 2004)

That life trip - especially when youre a kid!  and btw it's Kierkegaard, and I love that guy.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2004)

(hug) trip 

here .. i keep annoying people, smiling too much and bouncing around. and drinking tons of green tea (gunpowder, i have a small cube of that), wearing a barton creek t  shirt (meh), going daydreaming on the roof on my breaks ... *yay* ..


----------



## arkayn (Oct 5, 2004)

I am just sitting here on my day off seeing how long I can go without some type of pain killer for my fractured shoulder!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 5, 2004)

hehe, hey, i have some of that gunpowder tea, Taylors of Harrogate right? Good stuff, though lately i have been getting the portion wrong.  

 Gia, were you asking be for dirty details up there?


----------



## arkayn (Oct 15, 2004)

Ten days later, I get back from my doctor and he says I am doing very well after what I did to my shoulder!!

Somebody get me a keg of beer please!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, as long as you don't try to lift it, you should be fine.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2004)

Beer with a straw?


----------



## arkayn (Oct 17, 2004)

Just hook it up to my tap, then I will just set down and guzzle it!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey ... 

Cheers! A toast for .. the new version of Life. We pay .. for hte next few pages... just have a drink with us


----------



## Dorn (Oct 23, 2004)

Another toast for the passing of old lives, of new loves of old spirits, and a clean slate to build new lives on.  

Of good things happening to good people, and giving the planet our middle finger in a salute!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2004)

Indeed 

To reveal some more of the story .. it'll take another 486 pages..


----------



## arkayn (Oct 23, 2004)

I need another keg of beer, this one is empty!!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2004)

Beer for ya arkayn! 

I moved yesterday. Went to see another room in teh area I live in. I lived till ysterday with 3 other people, and of us 4, 3 are working at Apple. Now ... with 5 other people, and of us 6, 6 are ...  Hehe. So, I don't have a clue of how many computers and computing stuff tehre are in the house - for sure an interesting amount, since from next saturday there will be TWO airport stations (now only 1) .. and from january, probably an XServe ... 

To compensate the moving .. heh, I totally forgot what time I was supposed to be starting today.


----------



## arkayn (Oct 25, 2004)

I just work at the Grand Canyon, and I really need a new computer for myself!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm... don't get a powerbook, then.  That'd be a long way to drop it!


----------



## Veljo (Oct 25, 2004)

w00t


----------



## arkayn (Oct 25, 2004)

I want the iMac G5 20", 1 GB Ram, 250 GB Hard Drive and Airport.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2004)

Get one then arkayn 

I'm going to get a 17" iMac on my bedroom wall (no space for a table hehe) .. and probably an ibook .. and do stuff on my powerbook .. and get a new airport .. and get an xserve raid on living room ..


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 26, 2004)

Quit bragging, Gia.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2004)

Darkshadow you are just jealous of our XServe RAID with fiberoptic channels


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 26, 2004)

im jealous! do you get that stuff for free?? send me a few of those too! especially the xserve! not sure what id use it for, but i want one!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2004)

Heh. Well. Technically teh XServe is of someone else. That is a very nice person...


----------



## arkayn (Oct 26, 2004)

I still have to pay off my medical bills before I can get the iMac.


----------



## nervus (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello, anyone at the Bar? I need a whisky. Just trembling with anticipation: my 23-inch Cinema is due to arrive within a few days


----------



## arkayn (Nov 8, 2004)

We have an automated bartender for when the regular bartender is out!!


----------



## qualey2 (Nov 9, 2004)

What did the moneky move


----------



## arkayn (Nov 10, 2004)

Nothing!!


----------



## Cat (Nov 17, 2004)

After 4 Duvel beers (8-9% alcohol) on an empty stomach, I suppose I should be offcially considered drunk ... but I'm not! ... *hics* ... Belgium is great! ...  .. Yo!


----------



## arkayn (Nov 17, 2004)

I can't even drink a real beer right now!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 17, 2004)

That's got to be a first.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2004)

Well well .. bar seems quiet. Happy hour starts now .. 

I can't drink alcohol now either.. was a week in a hospital. Now still in antibiotics ... so cranberry juice for me, or green tea .. 

Apart from hospital, a very interesting, stress- and eventful and memorable week or 10 days or so. Cleared out the mental stuff of the previous relationship (so now we are set to separate roads and no more emotional knots tieing us) .. and can't wait untill 'the new one' is back here.. an annoying 6 hours time zone difference (again) for the next 10 days .. *sigh* ..


----------



## arkayn (Dec 4, 2004)

Hopefully next Thursday I can go back to some light drinking.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 6, 2004)

man, i had a crazy night saturday. made a trip to Atlanta to meet up with a friend, went out that night to some clubs and bars there in Buckhead. Went to this club called Mako. They also have one in Orlando (which i went to last month, haha). Crazy club, lots of drunken debauchery and scantily clad female bartenders. I havent drank like that since I was in college, paid the price for it yesterday, and had to drive home last night, ugh...

lets just say that it wasnt a pretty morning yesterday...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2004)

Heh .. Sounds like it was fun though, delsoljb.. 
Meanwhile, still stuck to green tea and cranberry juice .. at least I'll quit smelling like antibiotics some time this week .. better than nothing


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 7, 2004)

it was pretty fun, cant wait for the pictures to be developed!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 7, 2004)

... you still using an analog camera?


----------



## arkayn (Dec 7, 2004)

Thursday I will be going to the Neuroligist to see what is going on.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 8, 2004)

no, i just didnt bring the digital that night. i knew it was going to get crazy, didnt want to risk bringing it, so my friend already had a disposable, we just used that one. i love photography and like both film and digital cameras. there is something about the mechanical 'click' and motion of a film camera, and the process of developing your own film and pictures that is truly rewarding.


----------



## nervus (Dec 21, 2004)

Just another beer please! <looks around> No one here?  
Not even Arkyan or Giaguara? Damn, always when I walk in everybody seems to be gone.


			
				arkayn said:
			
		

> Thursday I will be going to the Neuroligist to see what is going on.


What is the matter with your shoulder: neuritis, plexuslesion, rootcompression?
Oh bartender: put some genever next to my glass of beer. I feel the need to give a bang to my head


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey nervus .. no worries, I *am* here. Working (too much), doing a lot of stuff around .. just watched Cinema Paradiso on a DVD ... now maybe time for a glass, then soonish falling asleep...


----------



## arkayn (Dec 21, 2004)

The neuroligist is for the seizure that I had, I have one more appointment with my orthopedic surgeon to check that my shoulder is fine.

I need a Mountain Dewsince I cannot drink beer while taking Dilantin.


----------



## nervus (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, considering the Dilantin, a "Spa blue" for Arkayn. Gia have a drink on me, too. What will it be?
Bartender! Just another beer for me.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2004)

Hm, the evening drink .. gluchwein since its cold out and enough xmassy ... or a limoncello type drink of licorice .. that i developed .. heh. interesting one. take a small bottle of vodka, and add some licorice root pieces there. let it soak a few days .. or a few weeks. tastes sweet without any added sugar, licoricey and yummy. 

but since again at work .. green tea for me. some real chinese one, e.g. huangshan type, and no bagged tea .. the real stuff


----------



## arkayn (Dec 22, 2004)

Guess I better take my morning dose of pills now!!!


----------



## Cat (Dec 22, 2004)

I just had a few beers IRL so i'll just have a snack .. this is a " ... & Grill" right? So hand over the chicken wings! ... *hic!* ... I'll have to try the licorice wodka thing, but it also works very well with rum and fruit.


----------



## arkayn (Dec 22, 2004)

Now you are going to make me start up the fryer huh!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmm, that does sound good.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 23, 2004)

Yop .. chicken wings and hot sauce .. or more xmassy stuff .. like salmon? 
getting here excited about the 2,5 days holiday ..


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 23, 2004)

Ewww, I don't care much for salmon (or really, fish in general).  Bad deal with them when I was younger, have never liked 'em since.

Think I'll make some spaghetti.  That's a nice christmas food, right?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 23, 2004)

cold weather always calls for Grand Marnier or B&B, they give you a nice warm feeling. Grand Marnier is good to cook with as well. (just be careful you dont burn the kitchen down since its flammable!)


----------



## hazmat (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't believe I'm waiting for Apple to decide what I do about my cell phone service.  I live in NYC and have a Motorola v60 with Verizon Wireless.  I want a cooler GSM phone, and will probably switch to Cingular and get the Sony Ericsson T637 (The Z600 looks cool, but is expensive).  BUT, I am waiting to see if Apple announces the phone they're working on with Motorola before I make any changes to my service.  I wish I knew something about this and if it will in fact be announced.


----------



## nervus (Dec 23, 2004)

Hazmat, to soften the wait: have some Glühwein...
Prosit!


----------



## arkayn (Dec 23, 2004)

I need more Mountain Dew!!


----------



## nervus (Dec 24, 2004)

arkayn said:
			
		

> I need more Mountain Dew!!


Okay, this one is on my account 
Now I 'll have to leave for work (over & during X-mas)   
Just one more for the road


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 24, 2004)

Yea, wait until MWSF .. patience, patience .. so gluchwein till then 
I can't wait untill i get my ancient phone replaced, since my t39m (well it has bluetooth = good) starts to behave unpredictalby with the battery life ... however i don't want a motorola (my 1st mobile was, in 95) or a nokia (had a 2110 clone from 96 to 99, then a 3110 i think, 3330 or something .. and tehy neve have fixed some minor things that annoy me in nokias) .. and no unknown types of phones either .. 
i will probably be getting a p800 if Dorn upgrades his phone ...  even though that is nearly as big as a newton ..  nothing in the phone market impresses me, or is exactly what i want which would make upgradeing a bit awkward.

4,5 hours of work today .. then on holiday. Would be nice to have some gluchwein while here at the desk... >: )


----------



## arkayn (Dec 24, 2004)

I will be getting 40 hours of work this week, I even get to work tomorrow at 4:30 AM!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 24, 2004)

You "get" to work tomorrow at 4:30 AM?  That sounds more to me like a double whammy, but if you're excited, guess that's a good thing.


----------



## arkayn (Dec 24, 2004)

We still have to feed the employees here, and they get a free meal tomorrow.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 24, 2004)

im curious about this apple phone you are discussing, is there info about it around? whats the name/pseudoname for it?


----------



## hazmat (Dec 27, 2004)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> im curious about this apple phone you are discussing, is there info about it around? whats the name/pseudoname for it?



Look around the rumor sites.  All I have heard really is that it will be sleek, integrate somehow with iTunes, work with both Windows and Mac, and be priced in the mid-range, as in not a super expensive $500 phone.  I can't find any more information about it.  I wish I could, but I think I'm just gonna go for the Sony Ericsson T637 for now and deal with the Apple/Motorola thing when and if it comes out.  Maybe I won't even like it.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2004)

So ... 10 days to go to MWSF and a few hours .. or not even that depending on where on Earth we are ... 

Any new year plans ...? Sad but I think I'm gonna enjoy sleeping off the tiredom this weekend .. if I can ... have had too much to do this week at work


----------



## arkayn (Dec 31, 2004)

I will be asleep long before the ball falls this year, since I get up 2.5 hours after it hits the bottom!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Dec 31, 2004)

heh, i will be at work sadly, serving people alcohol while they are out having a great time on new years, ill be workin! ah well, at least my girlfriend will be there (she works there too) so ill have someone to kiss at midnight! heehhe


----------



## Arden (Jan 1, 2005)

Ah... a new year for my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 1, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Ah... a new year for my old stomping grounds.



Me too... heh
Happy New Year!


----------



## arkayn (Jan 1, 2005)

I need to figure out what I am going to eat tonight.


----------



## chevy (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year from Switzerland


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 5, 2005)

nervus said:
			
		

> have some Glühwein...
> Prosit!



Never been keen on Glühwein  not after tasting Swedish Glögg. Skål!


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

Is there anything better than waffles drenched in maple syrup?  Especially at 5:45 pm. ::evil::

There probably is, though...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Is there anything better than waffles drenched in maple syrup?  Especially at 5:45 pm. ::evil::
> 
> There probably is, though...



Mmm... Waffles... 
Had that this morning.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 5, 2005)

Of course there is something better, a good beer!!


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2005)

<-19

And I don't like beer, anyway.


----------



## pds (Jan 5, 2005)

hot waffle smothered in maple walnut icecream and a splash of Kahlua!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

What is it about waffles that does it for you colonial chappies?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 6, 2005)

Beer is an aquired taste, Arden.  You just need to drink more of it.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> <-19
> 
> And I don't like beer, anyway.



<-19? What's the age you can drink in the US? Or does it vary from state to state? If so, what's the legal limit where you are?

And

*whaddya mean ya don't like beer!?*


----------



## arkayn (Jan 6, 2005)

Legal drinking age is 21 over here.

I love beer, I just can't drink it anymore!!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Legal drinking age is 21 over here.



 So you're old enough to die for your country in Iraq or be executed for murder  but you can't have a beer?  

Is it just me or is there something wrong here?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Legal drinking age? Is there a legal drinking age or a limit on who can buy alcohol?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

*Split dat hair, Bro!*


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

Splitting hairs with complete strangers and nit-picking everybody's posts is what forums are about, isn't it? 



			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> So you're old enough to die for your country in Iraq or be executed for murder  but you can't have a beer?
> 
> Is it just me or is there something wrong here?



Land of the Free and all that... what a joke.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 6, 2005)

Within reason. I'm a one-man campaign for the correct use of the English language (the British version, of course  the King's English  the Real McCoy), it's part of my job, but if I were to correct everyone's language, I would make myself VERY unpopular. You don't want to be labelled a _besserwisser_, now do you?

 ::angel::


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope it could be found to be within reason. I was not correcting language or splitting hairs, but making a point. The raising of the legal age to purchase alcohol is a response to the tragic loss of life through drunken driving accidents that have been quite reduced through the law.

Seems 18 year olds may well be old enough to volunteer to fight for king and country, but not sensible enough not to drink and drive.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2005)

In Louisiana, the legal drinking age is 18.  Everywhere else, 21.  No, nothing screwed up about it at all. 

I've had enough beer to know that it's not to my taste.  I'd rather have wine, or something harder.


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

pds said:
			
		

> I hope it could be found to be within reason. I was not correcting language or splitting hairs, but making a point. The raising of the legal age to purchase alcohol is a response to the tragic loss of life through drunken driving accidents that have been quite reduced through the law.
> 
> Seems 18 year olds may well be old enough to volunteer to fight for king and country, but not sensible enough not to drink and drive.



American logic. Did they ever think of trying to educate the people not to drink and drive, rather than use dictator tactics to save a few lives?


----------



## pds (Jan 6, 2005)

Perhaps it's related to the different reality of the driving experience in America than in other places.

Funny you should call it dictator tactics. It was the result of a grass roots campaign that moved the hearts of lots and lots of people.


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

How republican.
Seriously though, if you're not mature enough to drink alcohol, how the hell can you be mature enough to go to war, get married etc.
It defies logic. 
If you want to eliminate drink driving, why not just go back to prohibition and be done with it? Hardly like all drink drivers are under the age of 21.
Mind you, the legal age for purchase of alcohol in Sweden is 20, which is stupid too, but at least it doesn't apply to anything below 3.5%. Also, it doesn't apply in bars and restaurants, although certain places have their own age restrictions.
We also have a state monopoly on alcohol sales, which has it's advantages and it's drawbacks. Whatever, the age limit has done little to stop drink driving here, it is actually on the increase.

Give me the British system any day.

---


			
				CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Within reason. I'm a one-man campaign for the correct use of the English language (the British version, of course  the King's English  the Real McCoy), it's part of my job, but if I were to correct everyone's language, I would make myself VERY unpopular. You don't want to be labelled a _besserwisser_, now do you?
> 
> ::angel::



Bit late for that I think.   
In various forums, IRC channels and such, I am fairly well known for being very analytical, very picky and quite a pain in the arse at times.   
I don't mind what people think really. It keeps the ol' senses sharp. Most people get used to it anyway. 
(And no, I don't correct EVERY little typo in a chat or forum  apart from my own. I HATE making typos.)

Well, now you people know me. Best to be honest about one's irritating habits straight off the bat, ne?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 6, 2005)

The hardest part of telling kids not to drink & drive is getting it through their thick skulls.


----------



## Xlator (Jan 6, 2005)

Excuses. I'd say it comes from a sheltered upbringing and being kept in the dark about drugs and alcohol. You want to educate kids about alcohol, drink driving and whatnot? Start early.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 6, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> In Louisiana, the legal drinking age is 18.  Everywhere else, 21.  No, nothing screwed up about it at all.
> 
> I've had enough beer to know that it's not to my taste.  I'd rather have wine, or something harder.



Nope, Louisiana changed it to 21 quite a few years ago.  I forget exactly which year, but it was _quite_ some time ago.

-----------------

LSA R.S. 93:11 makes it illegal to sell alcoholic beverages to anyone under the age of twenty-one years.


LSA R.S. 93:12 makes it illegal for anyone under the age of 21 to purchase or have public possession of an alcoholic beverage.


LSA R.S. 93:13 makes it illegal for anyone to buy alcoholic beverages for anyone under the age of 21 years except for a parent, guardian or spouse of the person under 21.


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought they changed it back to 18 more recently than that  perhaps I'm mistaken.  Not that it makes it much harder for kids to get alcohol, though...

BTW, DS, you need to update the icon for Pref Setter on your website.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

arkayn said:
			
		

> The hardest part of telling kids not to drink & drive is getting it through their thick skulls.



So much of the ol' "Do as I say, not as I do" syndrome knocking about, eh what? 

Still, let's not fall out over this issue! If I'd known it was going to spark off such a debate, with our friends on the other side of the pond feeling the need to go on the defensive, I would never have asked the question!


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

A subtle shift in the topic: do you have a smoking age in the US or elsewhere? In the Netherlands (and (most?) other EU countries) you cannot purchase tobacco under 16.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 7, 2005)

16 in the UK too, but it's obviously not working. Go past any school in Britain and you will see 10-year-olds outside the school grounds puffing away!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 7, 2005)

18 here in the US.  And places are legally obligated to card anyone and everyone that looks like they're younger than 27.  Not that every store clerk does, but they'll get in trouble if the police decide to check.

They're trying to crack down on smoking in general here.  Pain in the butt - I'm a smoker. 

Err, and I haven't updated the site yet, Arden.  Coming soon.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 7, 2005)

I have never been a smoker and it looks like my drinking days are over (I hope not though).


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah, Louisiana changed to 21 back in 96. im pretty sure cause thats when i turned 18 and had been planning a trip to new orleans with some friends for some partying, then they go and change it to 21!!!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 7, 2005)

Heh, that's when I turned 18 too.  You could have gone anyway, they weren't very discriminating over it.


----------



## pds (Jan 7, 2005)

> 16 in the UK too, but it's obviously not working. Go past any school in Britain and you will see 10-year-olds outside the school grounds puffing away!


Must be that ol' "do as i say not as I do thing."


But maybe it's a good thing - exposing them to drugs (nicotine) and alcohol when they are young and have a more innocent, less jaded mind to see the inherent dangers.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 8, 2005)

its all about how you raise your kids (as a society). when i lived in japan (80's) there were Beer vending machines on the streets, unattended. But kids didnt go near them.


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> its all about how you raise your kids (as a society). when i lived in japan (80's) there were Beer vending machines on the streets, unattended. But kids didnt go near them.


 Truer words may never have been spoken.  You can pass all the laws you want, but they won't help too much if you don't change people's behavior, starting with a "clean slate" of sorts.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2005)

but since you can't change the others, just change yourself to be a good example ..?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 9, 2005)

Hmm. I have strong opinions here, but as it touches on issues of raising children, I wouldn't want to go into too much detail for fear of offending said offspring. If Xlator feels the need to add to this discussion, he is free to do so.   

I like to think that he has grown up to be  a well-balanced individual, whose opinions are not necessarily the same as mine, but he is, of course, free to espouse the principles HE finds important.

Eller hur, Bajsagust!


----------



## Xlator (Jan 9, 2005)

Balanced? Moi? You are mistaken, monsieur.  



Go into as much detail as you like, wouldn't offend me an inch. Could be interesting...


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2005)

Gia:  My point, of course, is that so many of life's problems could be solved if everybody raised their children better.  If everybody instilled good values into their children, they could eliminate crime, corruption in government and education, greediness in the corporate workplace... the list goes on.  I know we can't change everybody, but there are a few people we can directly affect.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 9, 2005)

I need some food, I guess I will have to cook my pork chops so I can eat dinner!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2005)

Arden, my point is .. adults are not responsable. Just behave like you would want an adult to behave, no matter what your age is ... I was annoying as a kid, I could not tolerate being treated as a kid. Now still responsable for my own actions and the consequences (not blaming the otehrs), but ... finally having fun as people normally do when they are kids. For once I enjoy playing (I never enjoyed it when I was a kid). Fortunately I am not the only of my kind, err.. I mean Dorn and I are unique.. 

Welcome back Arden, by the way ... A lot of things have changed in the life meanwhile. How are you? I have changed the continent, the job, and the man ... (at least compared to the time your posts made me scroll 4 pages of new posts / day ...) The first round is on the Bar


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 9, 2005)

Heheheh, y'all aren't _totally_ unique, Gia. 

And Arden, if you really want to change things, kids learn more by example than anything else...


----------



## Sogni (Jan 9, 2005)

My room started leaking in three places (not counting the window) cuz of rain, and water got into my PS2. I decided to open it up and dry it. But when I was putting it back together - the clip where the controller ribbon goes broke off. Damnit! Now what? 

I don't even know if it'll turn on as I don't know if the water fried it anyway. :/


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

Sogni said:
			
		

> My room started leaking in three places (not counting the window) cuz of rain, and water got into my PS2. I decided to open it up and dry it. But when I was putting it back together - the clip where the controller ribbon goes broke off. Damnit! Now what?
> 
> I don't even know if it'll turn on as I don't know if the water fried it anyway. :/


 Ha ha, serves you right for living in LA. 

Gia:  Oh, a few things have changed, many have stayed the same.  I went out with a girl for about 4 months (until just after Christmas), which was a nice relationship while it lasted.  I've learned a number of things in college, and I've started playing the piano.  I'm fairly well-versed in C++, and I'm working with some other people in Cocoa and on Deep Thought.  I've also been spending much more time in OS X than I used to.

Still spending every waking moment in front of the computer, though. 

So, more about you:  which continent?  (And why?)  What job?  Are there any openings?  Can I go to Arkayn's house for dinner?  If a tree fell in the forest and hit a messenger for environmental awareness, would God cease to exist?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 10, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Still spending every waking moment in front of the computer, though.



Sounds familiar. I wake up in the morning, go to work and sit in front of a Mac all day. Then I go home in the evening and sit in front of a PC   all night!

I think I have a wife somewhere


----------



## Arden (Jan 10, 2005)

And a son, right? 

You're lucky, you get to use a Mac at work.  I have to deal with customers all day...


> "The machine took my tokens!"
> "Which machine?"
> "The one over there!"
> "Which one?  There are a lot of games over there."


Ad nauseum, pro annoyum.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 10, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Can I go to Arkayn's house for dinner?



No, but you can go to the place that I work!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 10, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> And a son, right?
> 
> You're lucky, you get to use a Mac at work.  I have to deal with customers all day...



so nothing beats having a bunch of macs and a lot of customers, all day, every day...?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 10, 2005)

No, nothing would beat a bunch of macs and *no* customers all day, every day.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 11, 2005)

There's nothing worse than being sat in front of a Mac at work and having nothing to do. I get bored so easily in such situations. It's not as if I can start playing a game or browsing the net - because I'm at work I have to look busy.  

I have raised the art of moving windows around on my desktop to new heights!


----------



## Arden (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, simply browse the 'Net until you get something to work on!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 11, 2005)

is anyone else here excited about the new products??? i know i am. not so much from the aspect that i am in the market, but excited for Apple. I want one of the new iPod Shuffle's. I never saw the need for the iPod, except maybe to be an external HD for backups, too bulky to work out with. But the sexy little Shuffle is just what I need. I just bought a Creative MuVo yesterday! That thing is going right back to the store in favor of a shuffle (1GB) with 4 times the memory! woohooo!


----------



## Trip (Jan 12, 2005)

I need a new job.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 12, 2005)

hehe, i hear ya, just reworked my resume yesterday and sent it out to a bunch of places. i feel a change is necessary for the new year


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 12, 2005)

Snap!


----------



## arkayn (Jan 12, 2005)

I want something but cannot figure out what it is.


----------



## Arden (Jan 14, 2005)

Trip:  Wow, did the Apple product announcements prompt you to return?  

Arkayn:  What kind of want is it?  Food?  New toy?  Hot, evocative sex with a supermodel?

Gia:  You still haven't answered my questions.  Lucky for me that Sogni knows you so well.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2005)

ummmhh.. too much work lately Arden .. .gimme the question list again would you?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 14, 2005)

You're saying wow to Trip, Arden? That's a good 'un. 

BTW, did you have fun at the Expo?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 14, 2005)

I never did figure that out!!

The original Herve's is falling way behind Herve's 2 in post count.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 14, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Gia:  You still haven't answered my questions.  Lucky for me that Sogni knows you so well.



Umm... I say nothing... [zips lips] 

heh


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven't been through hell and back.  Trip has (and I'm not sure he's left... have you?).  That's why I say wow.

And yes, I had great fun.  I hung out with Rosyna and the whole Unsanity team.  Did you see my pictures?


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2005)

Meh, Hell was quite enjoyable actually...I learned a ton about myself as a person. Plus I got out of it with a beautiful girlfriend.

And yes Arden, the announcements (from you to be exact) brought me back. But as always, macosx.com is dull and full of crap.


----------



## Trip (Jan 15, 2005)

Haha, Arden: http://www.tannersite.com/tannerc/noeat.jpg


----------



## Arden (Jan 15, 2005)

Yep


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Trip said:
			
		

> ... as always, macosx.com is dull and full of crap.



Whaddya mean!? ::ha:: Surely things have improved since CaptainQuark showed up!?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2005)

Yea, things have improved since he showed up.. hehe.  
Well, for me things have improved from the exact moment I started to look happy.. I think that change was in September at some point..


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 15, 2005)

So stick around and liven it up. 

Yep, saw your pictures, Arden, but you didn't have much to _say_ about it so I thought I'd ask.

Hmm, what'd you think of Rosyna?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 15, 2005)

Almost time to go do laundry!!

Then I have to figure out what I want to eat today.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 15, 2005)

Aaah - THAT old chestnut!   Personally, I couldn't be bothered to cook today, so it'll probably be pizza!


----------



## arkayn (Jan 15, 2005)

I am going to have pork chops tonight!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2005)

How do you call it when you google your friends? Something like 'social googling'? 'socializing googling'? Don't tell me there is no term for the experience of just googling your friends around...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 16, 2005)

There is, but we can't talk about it as this is a clean, wholesome, family-oriented site.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2005)

Rosyna is pretty cool.  It's nice when you finally learn The Truth.   We (being me, Miroku, Rosyna and another guy named Will) went to Japantown for dinner and Rosyna was nice enough to pay for the meal.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 16, 2005)

Arden, where are your pics with the Unsanity people?  I'd like to see them.

Good news: I just ordered a 40 gig iPod today.  Bad news is that my 2G 20-gig's hard drive is dying.  Between lots of rebate type stuff and that a parts company will buy my 20 gig for $65 or $70, I will end up not paying tremendously more for this than a replacement hard drive.  So there it is.  I'm excited.

My band played a show on Wed. night.  Went pretty well.  We have some demo songs for gig purposes.  We've been recording, but cleaned up a few rough songs .  They're there in both AAC and MP3.  We have another show on the 28th.  Anyone here in NYC?  You can come.   This is me at Wed.'s show.


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

My pics.  The one (1) with Unsanity is at the bottom.


----------



## hazmat (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool.  So what's the deal with Rosyna, anyway?  She's never in any pics.  What does she look like?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 17, 2005)

/me needs food!!


----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

arkayn said:
			
		

> /me needs food!!


 Want some flaming hot Cheetos?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 17, 2005)

Nah, I had a steak for dinner!!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 20, 2005)

I received a nice crystal decanter set for Christmas, finally got to put it to some good use- McCallan 10 year old Single Malt Highland Scotch, mmmm. Thought I'd share some of it here in the bar


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 20, 2005)

E-mail me a double, will ya?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 20, 2005)

I just bought a new AIO printer as my old one was crapping out on me.

This one is much smaller than my Lexmark X73.


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone want to hear some of my recent computer woes?  Preferrably at a time when I can type quickly without worrying about the noise?  (Sis's head is on the other side of the wall... and no, it's not severed.)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh go on then. I could use a little light relief.    Sorry, shouldn't tease. We asll have computer woes from time to time, and when they happen, they are very *very* frustrating.


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes, but mine are currently rather ongoing and very frustrating... you'll understand when I actually rant and rave about them (since ranting and raving online requires massive keyboard abuse).  Hopefully, they will be solved by a new iMac sometime soon...


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Quit pounding on the keyboard 

Seriously, though, your sister complains when you type?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 21, 2005)

*Arkayn needs pizza!!


----------



## Sogni (Jan 21, 2005)

Mmmm... Pizza... Wonder if there are any sit-in pizza places on my ride today.

And Arden - at least it's her complaining about your banging on the keyboard, wait till it's the other way around (sis, head, wall, banging, etc.). Kidding. heh 

*Rides off on my motorcycle before Arden catches on*


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh woe, oh woe!

Sister woes, computer woes. Whoa. Woeful, Dood!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 21, 2005)

Haha, you better have a pretty quick ride, Sogni.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 21, 2005)

My pizza was good, I just had to drive outside the park to get it.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 21, 2005)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Haha, you better have a pretty quick ride, Sogni.



Nah, he knows I'm just messing with him. 
And if not - I'll just have my wrestling friend sit on him.  

I'll bet his sister wonders what he's doing on the computer at wee hours in the morning tho - that's what bugs her. heh. 

Damn... no pizza! 
Got some yummy fries tho! Mmmm.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 21, 2005)

Wow, I believe it not... The B&G is no longer the most lengthy thread in this place... Impossible! 

I guess I _have_ been away for a while.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey, welcome back.  

I know you were messing with him, Sogni.  I tend to do the same.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 22, 2005)

Give us time and we might make it the longest thread again!!


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 22, 2005)

I sincerely doubt it . I remember when the Word Association thread was about half as long as this one. And that was only a few years ago!

Where's the yearly name-change thread?   that's what I came back for... lol


----------



## arkayn (Jan 22, 2005)

Herve's 2 at another forum has twice the amount of posts as this one. It was even started by EdX as well.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry, that number should be 3.5 times.



> Herve's Bar & Grill II  by: EdX Members Lounge 	25090


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2005)

What forum is that?

Sogni, my car could catch up to your bike in an instant.  And your wrestling buddy is my buddy, too.  So you had better come up with a better plan or you'll have sore ears for a few days. 

Dark: My sister complains when I type loudly, and it wakes her.  I wish these walls were more soundproof, especially where my drums are... drumming in the middle of the night without worrying about waking anyone (with real drums, not the expensive cheap way out (electronic kit)): that would be swell.

Edit: Almost forgot... does anyone know how to remap two modifier keys to each other in OS 9?  I got a new Logitech keyboard, and (among other things), the Cmd and Option keys are switched in OS 9.  (Plus the driver doesn't work for OS 9... anyone know a way I can get the media buttons to work?  They work just fine in OS X.)


----------



## arkayn (Jan 26, 2005)

Go to my homepage, click links and then click the 2 link.

We are not allowed to link to other forums here.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 26, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Edit: Almost forgot... does anyone know how to remap two modifier keys to each other in OS 9?  I got a new Logitech keyboard, and (among other things), the Cmd and Option keys are switched in OS 9.  (Plus the driver doesn't work for OS 9... anyone know a way I can get the media buttons to work?  They work just fine in OS X.)



I would say USB Overdrive would probably do it.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/3281


----------



## Sogni (Jan 26, 2005)

Arden said:
			
		

> Sogni, my car could catch up to your bike in an instant.


Dude, by the time you figured it out, you'd have no idea where I even went to try and catch me. 



> And your wrestling buddy is my buddy, too.  So you had better come up with a better plan or you'll have sore ears for a few days.


Yeah, but you seem to like it when he sits on you. heh


----------



## Darkshadow (Jan 26, 2005)

Not to mention that a bike can go places a car can't.


----------



## arkayn (Jan 26, 2005)

He will just have to get a tank then!!


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

arkayn said:
			
		

> Go to my homepage, click links and then click the 2 link.
> 
> We are not allowed to link to other forums here.


 Not exactly, they don't want you advertising sites that have forums, or importing discussions from other forums here.  Nobody seems to have a problem with simply linking to another forum in a regular post; if they did, that would be rather elitist.

As for USB Overdrive, it only recognizes my mouse and gamepad.  And I don't think it would do anything with my keyboard if it did recognize it.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)

arkayn said:
			
		

> He will just have to get a tank then!!



Interesting fact that you may not have known. It is perfectly legal to use a tank on the roads in the UK. The cannon obviously has to be disabled, but there are no rules saying that you can't drive to work every morning in your Centurion!

*I want one!*  

Is it the same in the US?


----------



## arkayn (Jan 27, 2005)

I doubt it, mainly because they would be hard to get ahold of one.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah, not too many tank dealerships 'round  these parts. we do, however, have more pickup trucks than we have stuff to "pick-up", which is ironic/sad. i did see something on one of those "amazing videos" shows about a crazy person wrecking havoc on a high speed (?) car chase with the police--IN A TANK!!! It was the weirdest thing I'd seen yet, he was barrelling down the highway, and through some town, ended up in a neighborhood. very strange. come to think of it, my dad lived in London for a time, he had mentioned that they were selling off military surplus tanks there to civilian collectors. 

"excuse me, Valet? (snap, snap) Can you put this somewhere safe? And don't touch the firing trigger. Here's an extra five, make sure there are no dings in the paint eh?"


----------



## arkayn (Jan 30, 2005)

Hm, looks like somebody forgot to open this place up the last few days!!


----------



## hazmat (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey, I need a favor.  If you guys don't mind, could you vote for my band here?

http://daddario.guitar.com/Cordite_Vote.aspx?band=Geek Farm

Thanks!


----------



## arkayn (Feb 3, 2005)

I need a Sierra Mist with a yellow cap please!!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 7, 2005)

Woah... well... that was rude!
Coming here, finding the doors locked with a note saying "pay up or leave"... 
sudden flashbacks came back, and I remembered why I had left in the first place.
Not a friendly place if you don't have money.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 7, 2005)

Before you start putting things in "quotes", you might make sure you "quote" correctly.

""


----------



## arkayn (Feb 7, 2005)

I guess we will just have to set up those accounts that everyone can access then!!


----------



## Sogni (Feb 7, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Before you start putting things in "quotes", you might make sure you "quote" correctly.
> 
> ""



You're right, my bad. I should not have added quotes to that - cuz that's not exactly what it said. That's just how it sounds.


----------



## ScottW (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, it might have sounded like that, but nothing could have been further from the truth. No special access was given to anyone. Those who donated or not.


----------



## arkayn (Feb 10, 2005)

I need a soda please bartender.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2005)

Make mine a large gin!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 8, 2005)

This place has died hasnt it?? Being the resident bartender (that I know of), may I suggest a wine this evening? 

Marquis Phillips Cabernet Savignon 2003. 

One of the finest Australian wines I have been able to try thus far. Full bodied with bright and vibrant cherry flavors and a silky smooth texture. I recommend this wine with a beautifully-cut sirloin steak, seared rare and served with a nice Grand Marnier  sauce (http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blsauce24.htm). Enjoy.


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 9, 2005)

Hmm, been so much going on lately.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 9, 2005)

Heh. Coolio.. a wine for me and Dorn for sure.. a busy week at work, and we were about to head for a pint .. so maybe a pint at Herve's and then to a real pub?


----------



## Cat (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll have a Leffe Triple, no wine tonight.

I've finally decided to get an iPod mini ... it took me some time to get to justify the pure luxury expense to myself ... but now I've ordered one: a shiny new 6GB silver iPod mini (with custom engraving and it fits under your bed!   ).

I've also got an iPod Shuffle (512) for my brother's birthday.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh cool Cat 

I got my G4 replaced today with a nice dual G5 at work today.. wohoo!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 11, 2005)

how bout a round of Grand Marnier (leftover from the meal above)? slightly warmed for a cold and empty heart.


----------



## Cat (Mar 12, 2005)

Considering the time (15.00) I'd rather have some tea, better still, I'm actually having some tea IRL!

My iPod seems to have arrived at Arnhem already, hoping to get it home early next week!


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 14, 2005)

Anyone remember me?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope   










 ::angel::


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 15, 2005)

Whats shakin everyone?


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 16, 2005)

Not much.  How's it going?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent, just took my last final for this quarter (at 730 AM!) so I'm on break for a week before classes start up again


----------



## Qion (Mar 16, 2005)

I just want to feel like part of this


----------



## Qion (Mar 16, 2005)

By the way Johnny, I love your comment about UNIX in ur signature- check out mine.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Qion 

Blah .. not in the mood to celebrate St Patrick's day today .. one funny thing is that it seems to be far more celebrated in US than in Ireland. Well, apart from all shops and everything but pubs being closed.. they don't even dye the rivers green in Ireland


----------



## Qion (Mar 17, 2005)

The color green makes my eyes burn. (not really, I'm just not in the St. Patricks day mood either) Yeah, your right in saying that US celebrates it more than Ireland; I think that is because it's a Catholic-based holiday and not really a nation independant one.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 17, 2005)

_*Who is Herve anyway?*_


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 17, 2005)

::ha:: Hey  I just tried something new something I have never done before: I checked out the very first page of this thread and kinda answered my own question. I now know who Herve is (ish), or *was* at least, cos I've never encountered him.



			
				edX said:
			
		

> wheeeeeeing is allowed but not encouraged



*Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   *


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 17, 2005)

Herve is old skool macosx.com before it was really mainstream. Don't know if he is still around, he disappeared shortly after I signed up.  St. Patty's day is my grandma's birthday 

The only reason most american's celebrate it is for an excuse to get drunk :-/


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 17, 2005)

Whay, you, JV, need an excuse!?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't get drunk and I very rarely ever drink


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 18, 2005)

Heh, who needs an excuse? 

Though I don't really drink all that often, either.


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 20, 2005)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

> I don't get drunk and I very rarely ever drink



And you go to _what_ university?


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 20, 2005)

I go to THE Ohio State University 
We're not all drunks and alcoholics


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 30, 2005)

499 pages of people rambling. One of the reasons I love the internet...someone like me who wont shut up is actually dwarfed in conversation by other. I feel small and I like it.

Is it 5 pm yet? ::whine::


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 30, 2005)

It's 5 PM somewhere.


----------



## JohnnyV (Mar 30, 2005)

Its 6:02 PM here


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2005)

not even 3 pm here. time for a lunch .. or a few coffees more. 
instead of ranting .. i feel great. ranted enough earlier today (elsewhere), and now.. only 3 hours of work left. then going toget some chinese food, in chinese place where tehy have a chinese menu .. yum


----------



## bobw (Mar 31, 2005)

A Chinese place has both Chinese food and Chinese Menus? Wow


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2005)

Instead of the Chinese food for teh White people menus


----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 31, 2005)

*     Why is it STILL only 4.30?     *


----------



## Darkshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd say you need to stop looking at the clock.


----------



## Qion (Apr 4, 2005)

Yay I got the week off! Wheeeeeeee! Any of you guys seen House of Flying Daggers yet? I'm dying for it to come out on DVD because it wasn't playing at any of the movie theaters by me. It first caught my eye at Jobs' keynote when he blew the cover on the Mac Mini........


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 5, 2005)

on DVD? Pshh...UMD FORMAT!!! hahaha...oh man. Im waiting for my G3 B&W to come in the mail...Im so excited to have another mac in the family. In fact, I'll have a shot of whiskey to celebrate (Jack of course).


----------



## Qion (Apr 5, 2005)

G3? Hmmmm.... I wonder what you are gonna use that for..... I heard that it plays Doom3 like a badass though!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2005)

Sigh.. I need a big drink. One of the bad days when you hear too much from behind your back, and just have to act normal...


----------



## Robn Kester (Apr 6, 2005)

Giaguara - sorry you had a bad day. We all have those now and then. I have them more than not, that's life.

Could be worse tho right?

Get a good movie to watch, maybe a good friend, and spend the time with someone important. It helps!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 6, 2005)

One problem is that I can't spend the time with the someone important now.. another continent. So just in chat. Every single day like this hurts, when you are away from whom you love, and when you can't even live in the same country. So a typical day again .. is: wake up, go to work, after work chat and stay online, get home, eat quick, get to bed, have another day that feels like it repeats itself. I should force myself to spend less time at work, to have more time learning what I need to learn to get to where I want to get now...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2005)

500 pages of drivel and counting!   Who's going to have the first post on page 501?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 7, 2005)

its like seinfeld! its a forum about nothing! ha!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 7, 2005)

500 pages of nothing? What does that say about us, the users of this forum?


----------



## Qion (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think that this thread is about nothing, it's about letting off steam or expressing ideas freely, which is always a good thing.


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 7, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> One problem is that I can't spend the time with the someone important now.. another continent. So just in chat. Every single day like this hurts, when you are away from whom you love, and when you can't even live in the same country. So a typical day again .. is: wake up, go to work, after work chat and stay online, get home, eat quick, get to bed, have another day that feels like it repeats itself. I should force myself to spend less time at work, to have more time learning what I need to learn to get to where I want to get now...




ARGH! this sounds so familiar...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2005)

sigh.. you too, esquilinho?


----------



## chevy (Apr 7, 2005)

Now, at least we have Skype. It's so much better than just plain text !


----------



## Qion (Apr 7, 2005)

Skype is great, if you have a bunch of friends willing to use it. Most of mine are either to lazy to install it or don't have a mic.


----------



## Esquilinho (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes, Giaguara, me too ...  Although it's the same continent!
Well, at least I don't need skype, we both have macs, so we can talk talk via iChat


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, we SURE are both Mac users too ... skype has just better voice compression than iChat (of 10.3) when you have only dsl @ home. (Work has better bandwidth for both). 
Nice to have the weekend again, can sleep longer and try to get myself to look less tired by the wek...


----------



## Cat (Apr 9, 2005)

Me too. Three days a week, every week for the next ~4 years. Not a very nice prospective ...   ... I hope iChat gets better with Tiger, it helps to carry on during those days.


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2005)

Theres gotta be some philosophical statement out there somewhere that helps the situation Cat, lol..... I watched Steve Job's keynote where he talked about the new QuicktimeHD tech and the new iChat video-conferencing, and the new iChat looks simply elegant and amazing. I can't wait to see what the new standard is going to be like.


----------



## Satcomer (May 5, 2005)

I want a beer.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 5, 2005)

LMAO! That's probably about all G3s are good for these days! ::ha::


----------



## hazmat (May 5, 2005)

Nice.  I want one of those.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 5, 2005)

Does it do Guiness


----------



## hazmat (May 5, 2005)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> Does it do Guiness



Wrong tap.


----------



## Darkshadow (May 5, 2005)

Hmm, then just switch out taps.  I mean, "it just works," right?


----------



## hazmat (May 5, 2005)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> Hmm, then just switch out taps.  I mean, "it just works," right?



Guinness?  Nope.  Care and precision needs to be put into pouring a pint of Guinness.   And the special tap...


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 6, 2005)

thats awesome, beats the heck out of using an old refridgerator! use an old computer!! hahah


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 6, 2005)

hazmat said:
			
		

> And the special tap...


Is that an official Apple upgrade? 

 ::ha:: iGuinness v1.2 ::ha::


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 6, 2005)

yeah, but it's the 5th major upgrade to the taps in 4 years. it's just doesn't work properly yet


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 6, 2005)

::ha:: Sounds like QuarkXPress!


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 6, 2005)

put me on the list for a PowerMartini!


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 11, 2005)

Summertime always calls for rum, don't know why. (I dunno, Florida thing I guess) I am finding some interesting rums out there, current favorite is Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum. Has a mellow taste of caramel and spice, with one heck of a kick (92 proof!!!). 

Where have all the regulars gone? 
Whats a bar w/o regulars?


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 11, 2005)

I'm a teetotaller!  ::angel::


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 12, 2005)

? what does that mean?


----------



## edX (May 12, 2005)

hi tolya!! hi ken!!  hi   everybody else!! just thought i would drop by and show you guys my nice new shiny 2 ghz 20'' iMac!! I've been working alot and i finally decided to reward myself with this beauty.  for once i got a computer and os that are the best available. it feels great and works even better. 

i'd talk more but i've just been up all night working the night shift so i'm kinda beat and there's still a few more things i want to do on this baby before i call it a day and start adjusting myself to do a day shift tomorrow. plus i've got some gardening to get done. but rest assured i will be back around more often to learn more about Tiger and shoot the chit. 

wow - it's great to see people still hanging out at herve's. makes me proud.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 12, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> ? what does that mean?



I don't drink alcohol! ::angel:: 

 

 ::evil:: Have been known to smoke the occasional spliff, tho'!


----------



## Giaguara (May 12, 2005)

Howdy Ed  Nice to see that even you hang still around occasionally.


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 12, 2005)

heh, yeah, hangin around, been gone for a bit, till Tiger that is. Here's something new: moving to NYC in a month or so, any advice? places to go? things to do? im sure the list is outrageous, but your own personal experiences would be nice. I know that I'll be going to the apple store once im there (parents want me to get an iSight to stay in touch). Also looking for a job once im there. Anyone have any hookups? Lemme know!


----------



## Darkshadow (May 12, 2005)

Ed!  It's been too long.  How's it going?

Um, how're you gonna show us your shiny new machine when you don't post any pics?


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 1, 2005)

Wooh  the bar has been so empty while I browsed all South Texas.. time to get people back in! 

Free virtual pint for all the regular members today... hazmat's birthday (according to the site) and all


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll have a Dos Eqis - drink to the good health South Texas and Hazmat!

I miss McAllen and Piedras Negras. 

Hay cabrito al pastor a la vez?

I just got back from watching Episode III - so what's all the fuss? It's a good thing they break movies in half in Cairo to send everyone to the snackbar. I was about to fall asleep. Second half was better, but all in all - I wish I my two hours back.


----------



## Cat (Jun 1, 2005)

Free beer: I'm heer! ... ehm ... here 
Does this bar have some salted burnt crunchy bits to go with the beverage?

South Texas, eh? Since Texas is already as south as it gets, _South_ Texas really is the non plus ultra ... almost Mejico.

To Hazmat! *ad fundum* ... *burp*


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, South Texas has almost everything Mehiko has to offer, without the amoebas


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 1, 2005)

tortillas for salty snak? 

Well, Corpus Christi and Padre Island.. we didn't feel like driving another 4-5 hours South from there to get to South Padre ... it was fun, got a real nice tan and enjoyed watching Dorn roast himself too under the sun. While got back to work then, so surprised to see so many people have their holidays this and the next week.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 1, 2005)

Heh, I'll be heading back to Corpus in two weeks.  Gonna spend a week down there.  My brother is getting married (again).

I'll be driving down so I can visit some of my old friends in San Antonio and Austin.

BTW, Gia, it's South Padre Island there at Corpus, too.  Which is why the main "highway" there in Corpus is called South Padre Island Drive.  Commonly called SPID (pronounced the way it's spelled) by us Corpus Christians when giving directions. 

Heh, been to Piedras Negras a few times, pds.  Though I'll admit I went to Matamores more often, as it's a bit closer to Corpus.

Hey, anybody in South Texas feel like meeting up while I'm down there?  I always love putting faces to names.  I'll be down there for a week with basically nothing at all to do, so driving around ain't going to be a big deal.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 2, 2005)

uno cerveca por favor! Tecate or Dos Equis Amber! yeah, I've been spending my days in the sun as of late (just about every day off I've had for the past 3 months!!). I've lived in FL for the past 15 years, and this is the most I've been to the beach in that whole time. I guess that I can appreciate it now more than before-- sit in chair, tan, consume beer, relax, turn over and repeat as desired until outer surface is a nice golden brown. 

I must admit, I will miss the beach when I move to NYC next month.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea, the SPID are of the Padre anyway .. .insanely long island (and so narrow). 
The next time we'll be there I'll give you a shout so you can see then probably Mr & Mrs Giaguara...


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 2, 2005)

Mr & Mrs Giaguara.  Heh, that's a good one. 

Um, I moved up to Delaware 5 years ago, so you'd have to visit up here for that to happen.  Or somehow I'd have to decide to visit Texas at the same time you did.  Though that's not a bad idea, I really haven't visited as often as I probably should.  Last time I was down was 3 years ago.  I do miss my friends there, though most of them have moved to either San Antonio or Austin.  Not that I blame 'em, jobs are hard to impossible to come by in Corpus.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey, thanks, Giaguara (and Cat).  It was my birthday.  Good time, too.  Took the day off.  Woke up leisurely, made coffee, ate, went down to Coney Island to the DMV to renew my driver license, had some food, the later on went to a fantastic vegan Korean restuarant and then to Decibel, a sake bar that feels like you're in Blade Runner.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 2, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> heh, yeah, hangin around, been gone for a bit, till Tiger that is. Here's something new: moving to NYC in a month or so, any advice? places to go? things to do? im sure the list is outrageous, but your own personal experiences would be nice. I know that I'll be going to the apple store once im there (parents want me to get an iSight to stay in touch). Also looking for a job once im there. Anyone have any hookups? Lemme know!



You're gonna have to let us know what stuff you're into.  There's too much in NYC to just ask what to do.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2005)

Well this is all too "foreign", if you ask me! I'll have a pint o' bitter and a packet o' crisps!  ::ha:: "Eeee by 'eck, t'weather's bin a bit funny recently!"


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 2, 2005)

hazmat said:
			
		

> You're gonna have to let us know what stuff you're into.  There's too much in NYC to just ask what to do.



well id really be into having a job once i get there  hah! other than that, u know general stuff, im more of the relaxed type, no big clubs or whatever, but i do enjoy a good time here and there.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a question, then.  How old are you?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 8, 2005)

26 yrs old


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll be living in forest hills, from what i hear its a nice place. anyone have any pics?


----------



## hazmat (Jun 22, 2005)

Forest Hills is nice.  Pretty suburban feeling.  WAY out there in Queens, but you have trains like the E and the F that run express, so it's not that long into Manhattan.

Well if you like bars, there are tons.  There's pretty much anything you like to do.  I recommend doing some searches on newyork.citysearch.com .  And there are different neighborhoods to hang around, depending on what atmosphere you're into.  I live in Brooklyn, but in Manhattan I'm rarely above 14th St.  That's the northern border of Greenwich Village, where I usually am if I'm in Manhattan.  Only exception is all the way up in Washington Heights, where my girlfriend lives.  Usually I prefer to stay around Brooklyn.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 22, 2005)

cool, yeah im going to be doing a lot of reading up on it soon, lot of exploring too. first priority is getting a job though.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 23, 2005)

ok, very funny whoever did this one:

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/games/mirror.html

I bit, i KNEW it wouldn't reflect an image, but i thought it would be a funny face or something humorous. 

Edit: ok, didnt see the line below on the page, it uses the iSight. Duh. So much for reading directions! hahahahah


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 23, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> ok, very funny whoever did this one:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/games/mirror.html
> 
> ...



===============



> *About Mirror*
> This dashboard widget displays your face. Requires video input, typically an iSight camera.



*THE COOLEST WIDGET EVER!!*


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 25, 2005)

ok, im here in NYC, a big move for me, from a smaller town (pop 450,000). first impression is of awe and loss of bearing. In my small town i knew things, here i know nothing. a wise man once said that "I am a wiser man that he, not because I claim to know the things I do not, but rather I know that I do not know everything." (anyone know who said it?)


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 27, 2005)

I made my 1st excursion into manhattan today, very cool. I went into the Apple Store in SoHo, very cool too. Saw a lot of "familiar" buildings. Only familiar b/c they have been in so many movies: NY public library, Empire State Bldg, etc. I even walked past the firehouse that was used in Ghostbusters-- they had the big plastic "ghostbusters" sign hanging inside next to the truck! haha!


----------



## hazmat (Jun 27, 2005)

The mayor's office from Ghostbusters is in the building I work in.  It's 1 Bowling Green, right by Battery Park.  The old customs house.


----------



## Perseus (Jun 29, 2005)

Is the Woolworth building really going to be turned into apartments? I heard that somewhere...


----------



## Perseus (Jun 29, 2005)

Woah! Big error there, I meant the Williamsburg building.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like this thread should be renamed "Noo Yawkers"! ;-)


----------



## hazmat (Jun 29, 2005)

Perseus said:
			
		

> Woah! Big error there, I meant the Williamsburg building.



Not sure which you're talking about.  In Williamsburg?  I only go there when absolutely necessary.  The hipsters annoy the hell out of me.  I'm really only ever there when my band is recording.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 15, 2005)

[Pop] are we here yet? 
Bar seems a bit empty, hopefully it's only because everyone is offline and enjoying the sun or spending time with their beloved ones..  
Anything interesting happened to anyone recently? New jobs, falling in love etc? 

I am having a quiet July.. that is, nothing but work. And the #@%$ distance still, can't wait for August when I'll have 'Dorn' around for more. So, working, overtime and just trying to enjoy a bit of sun too (even though 1/2, I mean 99% of me feels missing) and spend as always all the time with him anyway (which with time zone differences is limited to chat and skype etc) so weekends are good (more chat time, and can sleep away the tiredness caused by work, time difference and late schedules). (so yes, nothing new, still < 3 him a lot)... 

Hm, if there is no bartender tonight, I think I'll have a whisky as a DIY service ..


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 16, 2005)

not much going on here, just searching for jobs. NY is cool, manhattan is very cool, though ive only made it in town a few times. moved here 3 weeks ago,  im hoping to get a job here soon. and as for drinks, since no one else is bartending, i guess i'll fulfill my old position, Captain Morgan's Private Stock + Coke for everyone! (light on the coke of course!). Can't go wrong with the CMPS, guaranteed good times. Trust me.


----------



## Randman (Jul 17, 2005)

In NYC right now. Could use a good drink though I prefer vodka.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 17, 2005)

I guess free drink for a few pages won't be a bad idea .. noticed there are now 40,000 + members here?  
Mmmh.. a nice vodka for me too. After a long day taking sun.. so nice to have a back yard


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 17, 2005)

i miss my backyard in florida, in fact, i miss the beach already. though there isnt much left of it these days after the hurricanes keep wiping them out! nothing better than sitting on the beach, drinking a (insert favorite drink here), and not caring about a thing...(except about the next drink, and- oooh, who's that girl over there!...)...


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 19, 2005)

From Florida? Well i discovered a cool drink from Florida called Bawls! I actually like it.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah, i heard of that, i lost it in the mix of energy drinks that are out there though, is it good?


----------



## ksv (Jul 19, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> From Florida? Well i discovered a cool drink from Florida called Bawls! I actually like it.



They sold it a few years ago here as well, but it seems to have disappeared. Tasty, but a bit to sweet. Its aroma is peculiar.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 20, 2005)

You can't beat the Scandinavians for weird names for sweets, tho'. My particular fave is "Måsskit", "Seagull sh1t". Can you imagine it: walking into a shop and asking for a packet of Seagull Sh1t!?  ::ha::


----------



## nervus (Aug 21, 2005)

Long time been out: had a stroke 
Can walk again: so, barkeeper pour me a beer


----------



## bobw (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## nervus (Aug 21, 2005)

Quite well, thanks Bob. I was in fact "lucky". All people here: watch your bloodpressure! I was almost done in by mine


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2005)

Ouch.. I hipe you recover fast, nervus. A pint for you, choose the type you prefer (Guinness? Murphy's? Beamish?) & slainte, salute, salud ...


----------



## nervus (Aug 22, 2005)

Recovered well, thanks! But I easily fatigue: can work but at snail speed   
OTOH: it could have been much worse, so: beer for everyone. For me a Westmalle Triple (Belgian)...


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2005)

Can we get a round of Bailey's Irish Cream for the word associators please!


----------



## Cat (Sep 30, 2005)

... and an espresso ... have to wake up properly before getting drunk, y'know ...


----------



## pds (Sep 30, 2005)

Hmm - Irish expresso. You may be on to something.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 15, 2005)

Mmmh morning 
Hot chocolate please ... can't be that everyone's too busy at work to not have time for a beer or a chat?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 15, 2005)

Good morning from Miami.  Everyone here is up (wife and two kids).  Would anyone like some scrambled eggs, toast with butter, and some coffee?  The fam loves it on Saturdays and my wife swears by my scrambled eggs (and not just because she's my wife).


----------



## GNoME (Oct 15, 2005)

Well here goes 

http://www.northbound.com/

They just got the most phenomenal leather clothing I have seen anywhere as well for males as for females. Not just S&M but normal every day wear like jackets and such.

I love leather ...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 17, 2005)

We were wondering where all the "leather" pix were coming from in the Picture Association thread were coming from


----------



## nervus (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay: champagne for everyone  
I reached my 56-th birthday


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 2, 2005)

*Happy birthday, y'old bugger!   *


 


Don't worry  I'm no spring chicken myself!  ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2005)

Mmmmh... ChampagGGGGGGhne, like Zap Rhanagan sez ....

Happy birthday


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, I've just been making myself unpopular with our American cousins.

BARKEEP! LARGE GIN OVER HERE!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Well, I've just been making myself unpopular with our American cousins.
> 
> BARKEEP! LARGE GIN OVER HERE!



It's all good....still love ya anyway*Z*.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone fancy a nice hot drink? Hot white chocolate with espresso? 
Winters make me insanely tired ... lack of sunlight, and cold air just sucks.. today felt really cold and wintery out there, even though it was maybe 8 c / 50 f out there. I had winter clothes and was still freezing. So now .. relaxing with cartoons and old movies.. and hoping weekends would be longer.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy a nice hot drink? Hot white chocolate with espresso?
> Winters make me insanely tired ... lack of sunlight, and cold air just sucks.. today felt really cold and wintery out there, even though it was maybe 8 c / 50 f out there. I had winter clothes and was still freezing. So now .. relaxing with cartoons and old movies.. and hoping weekends would be longer.



Mmm...sounds good....just had myself a cup o' java this morning, but I could do with something like that. 

Well, consider that at least you have a change of season.  The only changes of season we have are Hurricane Season and No Hurricane Season. ::ha::  I'm just glad that Gamma has weakened to a tropical depression and is now farther south, not hittin any landmass directly.  ::angel::


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2005)

Well ... hurricanes, but you never have sunset at 4,30 PM in November.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2005)

I need a beer before I go haywire on someone.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 20, 2005)

yes, being recently relocated from the "hurricane alley", I am experiencing my first true fall and winter in a long time. hah! its a tad nippy here for this florida boy! lol


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> yes, being recently relocated from the "hurricane alley", I am experiencing my first true fall and winter in a long time. hah! its a tad nippy here for this florida boy! lol



Try some hot hard cider. It will warm you up.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 21, 2005)

my winter favorite has always been warmed Gran Mariner or B&B.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2005)

How about some egg nog?


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2005)

edX said:
			
		

> this thread may die a quick death .......



Are you kidding?


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2005)

Be it a hot summer or cold winter night: A nice glass of Absinthe always refreshes my spirit.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 2, 2005)

Grouse for me.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2005)

Egg nog sounds too weird. How about some gluchwein or glögg?


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 2, 2005)

Gia, what the heck is gluchwein and glogg?


----------



## Macraze (Dec 3, 2005)

The thread is a hit, no focus, no continuity, a lot of action though.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Dec 3, 2005)

I'll fire up a spliff, I'll fire up a doobie, we'll kick back and schmooze and then watch the movie!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Dec 3, 2005)

wow, what a thread.  it reminds me of a game.











I LOST AGAIN!

now so did you.

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 5, 2005)

Glögg is a Swedish fortified mulled wine, served hot with raisins and almonds. YUM YUM!

Glühwein is similar and is consumed in Germany.

Personally I prefer glögg.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea, thx captrainquark ..  yea, glögg is nice. and indeed drinking it in Stockholm ...
There is also a feuer-something-bohle .. similar to these, I just always fail to remember how it's called again. Something that the German housemates have done a few times.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 5, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> drinking it in Stockholm



I lived on the *front* side of Sweden  Göteborg (HEJA GÖTET!) not Stockholm, which is the nasty arse-end! 

 

There's always been a healthy rivalry between the two cities  but we all dislike Malmö.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 6, 2005)

Heh.. well it's nice here. Just that this amount of dark outside would drive me insanely mad. Light from like 11 AM to 2 PM.. even a few days are enough to make me feel quite down. So nice that seeing this place as a tourist ...


----------



## sirstaunch (Dec 7, 2005)

edX said:
			
		

> this thread may die a quick death or it might become a classic.  in misery



I've been noting this thread, WOW!!!!! 501 pages if not more, and you were afraid of it dying??? 

Now will go go through it all? well maybe but not now LOL

Hmm, after posting, it goes over 940 pages, better set a side a day

ah 950 days


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2005)

sirstaunch said:
			
		

> Now will go go through it all?



This is the Bar & Grill. If you _really_ feel the need to read through it all, may I suggest you start using the facilities and start drinking heavily instead!  

Barkeep? Large gin, please.

_[glug]_

Dunno 'bout you, but I use this place occasionally to let off some steam. There are some right plonkers out there.

Barkeep same again

_[glug glug]_

Sometimes you need a place to come where you can just be yourself.

and again, Barkeep!

_[glug glug glug]_

AAAAAAaaaaaahhhh!

_[Refreshed and fortified, CQ staggers out into the big cruel world again, to do battle with  idiot authors and  mindless commissioning editors who can't differentiate between their arses and their elbows.]_


----------



## tamma (Dec 7, 2005)

What do you mean your not serving Lunch Yet???? It's 11:20AM and i am hungry....... Man i want better service in this place.......


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 7, 2005)

If you lived in the UK, you'd be looking forward to dinner!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 13, 2005)

Mmmh.. anyone for a pint or shot for celebrating the search feature being back?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Dec 14, 2005)

what search feature?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 14, 2005)

er... drink more to forget, burns


----------



## reed (Dec 27, 2005)

Come in Rangoon. Over.


----------



## Esquilinho (Dec 28, 2005)

I actually prefered the (google) substitute that was used while search was being fixed...


----------



## Qion (Feb 15, 2006)

Why is it that all of the three times I've attempted to put forth focus in being a faithful member of this cyber community I've come back to this bar and grill? 

Maybe it's my primal need for interesting garble and a bit of scotch... (Just kidding, I don't drink...) 

On the topic of absolutely nothing, what do you guys think of me myself and I posting a thread on free will in the Cafe?


----------



## pds (Feb 15, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha - Free will,

it's a Fig Newton of your imagination.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 16, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> On the topic of absolutely nothing, what do you guys think of me myself and I posting a thread on free will in the Cafe?



That's what it's there for!


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm off alcohol this week (goddam antibiotics) so any chance of a decidedly non alcoholic, positively frutarian smoothy? 

<looks around> I think this place might be ready for a makeover. <heads off to look for stylish bar stools>.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 8, 2006)

yea a makeover sounds good ora 

seems indeed your post was the first one in this thread since my ... being a mrs now.


----------



## ora (Mar 8, 2006)

Whoa, how did i manage to miss that Gia? Big congratulations to you and your co-geek!  Were there photos we can see?


----------



## habilis (Mar 8, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> I'm off alcohol this week (goddam antibiotics) so any chance of a decidedly non alcoholic, positively frutarian smoothy?
> 
> <looks around> I think this place might be ready for a makeover. <heads off to look for stylish bar stools>.


You could always shoot a speedball, those things really get you feelin good when ya got a cold.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, i missed that too! Congrats on the marriage! Rounds of shots all around!!!


----------



## ora (Mar 9, 2006)

Hehe, i'll take a wheatgrass shot please delsoljb. Habilis, bonus points for innovative suggestions, but think my doctor might disapprove.

So was there an "everyone get massively overexcited and congratulate Gia" thread?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 9, 2006)

there actually weren't any photos shared online yet of it (so i guess thatswhy also no separate thread about tit either) ... maybe i'll upload some somewhere one day


----------



## Trip (Mar 9, 2006)

*Stumbles in from the rain.*

It's cold outside.


----------



## voice- (Mar 10, 2006)

*sits down*

Barkeep, cold Kilkenny for me, if you would be so kind.

*sips beer*

Now, guys, you _probably_ don't remember me, I used to be a regular here until I experienced Apple's infamous customer's service. Since then, I've been a Windows guy.
Nice to see some still-active familiar names. Talking to you, Trip. You too, Ed. Fryke and Kjetil, are they still around?
Anyone hear what Powermac is going to be called when it gets an Intel chip? Mac Pro? I shudder at the sound of it.


----------



## fryke (Mar 10, 2006)

I am still 'round.  ... And yeah, I guess it'll be called Mac Pro. Makes _sense_ at least. Apropos sense: I need a sensitive portion* of The MacAllan, please...

*sensitive portion: time of day in 24h times four times the level of negative-okayness or something. Right now: 4cl, please.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 10, 2006)

voice- said:
			
		

> Now, guys, you _probably_ don't remember me, I used to be a regular here until I experienced Apple's infamous customer's service.


 Ah yes, I remember you (although you probably won't remember me).  Good to see you around again.  



> Since then, I've been a Windows guy.


 Eeeek, a traitor!   

So, how's the Inverse Switch gone, then?


----------



## reed (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you know that if you spill red wine on a white table cloth, for example...you need only to soak the stain in gin for the night and all will be forgotten. I say this, just in case.
  Cheers.


----------



## Trip (Mar 11, 2006)

*wakes up from his nap in the corner of the room*

Oh, hey all. It gets too quiet in here sometimes, you can't help but drift off.

*notices time on the clock*

Late for work. I'll be back later and we can all catch up on old times.


----------



## ksv (Mar 11, 2006)

voice- said:
			
		

> *sits down*
> 
> Barkeep, cold Kilkenny for me, if you would be so kind.
> 
> ...



Still around! And you've been gone for half a world history! Welcome back, and I hope I can welcome you back to Mac OS X as well 

Mac Pro? Hmm. Pro Mac, rather?


----------



## voice- (Mar 13, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I remember you (although you probably won't remember me).  Good to see you around again.
> 
> Eeeek, a traitor!
> 
> So, how's the Inverse Switch gone, then?


How can I forget? I wake up screaming "bbloke" at random times during the night  

The inverse switch has been all but pleasing. Windows has VERY many random problems that appear out of nowhere for no apparent reason and disappear again for no apparent reason a little later.
I miss OS X.


			
				ksv said:
			
		

> Still around! And you've been gone for half a world history! Welcome back, and I hope I can welcome you back to Mac OS X as well
> 
> Mac Pro? Hmm. Pro Mac, rather?


Sorry to say, I don't think you'll see me using a Mac anytime soon. As much as I love the OS, I loathe the support team. Bastards used 6 months "fixing" my laptop before refusing a refund of money. I had a broken or outdated Mac the entire time (how do you send things back from repairs with broken keyboards and screens?).

Sad to say, they lost a customer.


----------



## ksv (Mar 19, 2006)

voice- said:
			
		

> How can I forget? I wake up screaming "bbloke" at random times during the night
> 
> The inverse switch has been all but pleasing. Windows has VERY many random problems that appear out of nowhere for no apparent reason and disappear again for no apparent reason a little later.
> I miss OS X.
> ...



You should've told the support reps a story about how important you are and how crucial your project deadline is, and you'd get a brand new Mac back in a week. AppleCare is a nice thing once you learn how to abuse them just like they abuse customers


----------



## ulrik (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey y'all, 

I don't even know if anyone remembers me here, was a looong time since I have been here last time...glad to see Herve's is still around 

Hope I meet some people I know from the old days, and of course I hope I meet some new people 

To the 99,9% who don't remember/know me: please excuse my english, as it is not my native language!

now, let's order a beer


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2006)

ulriiiikkkk!!!!

/brings in a pitcher of some fancy German beer 

How has life been since you were last here? Since I remember seeing a post of yours, a loooots of cool stuff have happened.


----------



## Trip (Mar 27, 2006)

It's like a family reunion. How fun.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, was a looong time ago. I'd say AT LEAST 2 years. I have to admit I took an outtime from the recent Macintosh developments since I had many projects on SGI. Allthough I still have my trusty Quicksilver (and my father uses my Powerbook), I haven't even found time to check out 10.3 and 10.4.

Recently, my DVD Player died, and I thought "what the heck, replace it with a MacMini". To my surprise, I got an Intel MacMini (I ordered it the day it was released without even knowing), hooked it up to my plasma, and was blown away by all the new features from 10.3 and 10.4. And since I HATE my NEW PC notebook (Toshiba R60 167), I just sold it and my MacBook Pro should be here within the next two weeks, got a great deal on it since Apple runs some promo-actions on it.

So yes, I am finally back  I mainly used SGI machines for work the last two years and a PC notebook for anything else, but when I saw 10.4 on the MacMini, I knew that I HAD to go back. And since I have completed all the projects and the next ones don't limit me to one particular platform, I HAD to go back to those Macs  Now I can't wait till the new PowerMacs come out to replace the PC Workstation I am currently using (allthough I have to admit it's a nice one, an Alienware Aurora 7500 SLI).

So, there I am again  

BTW: Thanx for that german beer  I love it  

/dingdingding next round is on me!!!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm at least it's easier to enjoy the thing from the platform when have seen the comparisons to them


----------



## voice- (Mar 28, 2006)

Aawww, Ulkir, you just made me wanna go buy a Mac.

Must. Resist. Temptation. Remember. Apple. Support.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 28, 2006)

Why, did you have trouble with Apple Support? What happened?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 1, 2006)

meh, i need a drink. what an uneventful birthday this was! (Apple's, not mine) I even went against my better judgement and went to the Apple Store to make sure!  (In all fairness, I had planned on going this weekend anyway, just happened to be the 1st!)


----------



## Arden (Apr 4, 2006)

Who wants to buy me a drink for my recently-passed 21st birthday?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

Barman&#8230; A drink for this newly 21st:ed Yank!


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

WHOA! He's back, nobody's post count is safe! 

Happy birthday Arden, i hope it was a good one, and that the age of legal drinking is treating you well.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 5, 2006)

Arden said:
			
		

> Who wants to buy me a drink for my recently-passed 21st birthday?



Ohmygosh!  He's back!!!  BATTEN DOWN THE HATCHES!!!! 

Happy Birthday man.  Don't get too plastered now....


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> the age of legal drinking



21? You Yanks are weird!


----------



## ora (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh i agree, its insane that in the states you can drive, get married, vote, have kids and die for your country before you can have a drink, but Arden is in Ca so thats the way it is. It doesn't mean people that age don't drink, I certainly did when I visited, i just did at at home.

Still, I'm glad I live in kooky liberal Europe.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 5, 2006)

Not all as liberal as one would believe. You have to be 20 to booze in Sweden.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 5, 2006)

/joins the drink for celebrating Arden


----------



## Arden (Apr 5, 2006)

Heh, don't worry, your post counts are safe.  I'm not back in full force, and I don't think I'll ever surpass Fryke's count (at least on this board).

As far as the "don't get too plastered" part... I already did that, 5 days or so BEFORE my birthday.  We had a party at my apartment, and it didn't turn out so well...

Oh yeah, for the more curious among you:  I now live with my girlfriend; we have 2 cats, a rat, and a mouse; I'm still going to Modesto JC for CIS; and I'm working at MCI's California Relay Service.  Fun times.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know if it is just me, but I hate it when people respond to me with "Um..." It is like they are trying to insult my intelligence or be condescending.

Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Arden (Apr 19, 2006)

Perseus said:
			
		

> I don't know if it is just me, but I hate it when people respond to me with "Um..." It is like they are trying to insult my intelligence or be condescending.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way?


Umm... what are you talking about?


----------



## Perseus (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you feel better about yourself Arden that you responded with such an original response?

I was asking if anyone else had such an experience, I was not asking for wisecracks.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, I just realized this is a good test of your character. A lot can be said from your response.  I consider this case closed!


----------



## Arden (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry, the little voice in my head was screaming at me to do it.  I hope you aren't too offended by my little wisecrack. 

Honestly, I don't find it too offensive when someone starts a reply with "Um..."  I think it means more that they are not sure how to respond, or maybe they think that your argument isn't as valid as it could be.  It depends on the context.  For example, "Um, Macs don't run Windows" is condescending while "Um, doesn't the recent release of Boot Camp allow Macs to boot into Windows?" isn't (as much).  It's the person's way of confirming that their opinion is still valid.

I don't know, I don't read too much into it.  I think there are much more aggravating concerns in the world of Internet colloquy.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 20, 2006)

Perseus said:
			
		

> I don't know if it is just me, but I hate it when people respond to me with "Um..." It is like they are trying to insult my intelligence or be condescending.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same way?


The majority of the time, I don't find sentences beginning with "Um..."  to be condescending or insulting.  I think people can have a range of reasons for replying in that way.  They could be unsure of what they are about to type; they could have believed something but someone else's post may have planted seeds of doubt in their mind.  It's also possible that they are more sure of themselves, but don't know how to phrase their reply, perhaps precisely because they don't mean to cause offense.  It could also be that they didn't feel they followed the post they are replying to, and are a bit confused and trying to clarify things.  I'm sure we can come up with a variety of reasons why people phrase things the way they do.

Individuals will have their own catchphrases and ways of expressing themselves, especially as forums like these will include people from a range of countries and cultures, many of whom do not speak English as their first language (and even amongst the native English speakers there are huge differences when it comes to the ways things are expressed).  I try to gauge things by the individual concerned and the specific circumstances (context).  That said, the internet is great for misunderstandings, as we can't judge someone's attitude by body language, facial expressions, and tone of  voice, all of which are incredibly important but which we take for granted in everyday life!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 21, 2006)

Ummm personally, I start a reply with "ummm" if I'm intimating that I'm trying to think of a diplomatic way of disagreeing with a statement.

Unless you're dealing with a technical absolute, there is seldom such a thing as a "right" or "wrong" answer. Everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion on any matter  I should know: not having been brought up in any one country and therefore differing in opinion on many matters with most people, I find it useful to be diplomatic and try to open a dialogue on a subject, rather than just condemning as BS another person's opinion.

'Cos no-one thinks that CQ is an @$$hole


----------



## Sweetpea5154 (Apr 27, 2006)

aren't there any chat rooms  on this site..  it said there were when i entered this site..????


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

There is one,  look for "online chat" near the top of the page, but its almost always empty. If you want to chat there is a thread in the cafe for aim/msn/ichat identities (mine included i think). Also, there a bunch fo us on ehre who clearly leave macosx.com on all day anyway, so we chat via the board i guess.

If you feel like it, PM me your chat identity, I'm fairly friendly.


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2006)

Anyone for a nice hot chocolate?   I'm just trying everything to avoid spring cleaning ... the room is such a mess.


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 12, 2006)

Having a beer, celebrating the arrival of a new baby-- an external monitor, hahhaha. Received my Dell 20 inch FP today! Strangest thing happened- UPS guy called my cell, he was having trouble finding my house. I was at work at the time, and he made a 2nd round once I had come home! Now thats service! Usually they tap ever so lightly on the door, and if you don't respond in half a second, they slap a "you werent here and we were" sticker on your door and expect you to come get it at the warehouse!  Today, I was forced to rescind my generalization about UPS. And to the driver, if you're out there, I thank you. Nothing worse than missing a delivery except having to wait all weekend for the next chance!


----------



## lurk (May 29, 2006)

Can I get a beer in here?  Forgot to go to the store on Saturday and the stupid blue laws made for a alcohol free holiday ;-)


----------



## reed (Jun 6, 2006)

Heading downstairs to makes some photocopies. The deadline approaches.Then I'm heading up the street to the Café Sainte Malo to have a 1664 brewski. If they're out I'll have an Amstel on tap. Just to take a break, what. Does anybody really care? Cheers.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 6, 2006)

reed said:
			
		

> to have a 1664 brewski


or "a pint of numbers" as we call it over here.


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2006)

here they call it "une sieze." In the end I had a Leffe. More punch to it so I only had one....or two.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2006)

Like Leffe! The champagne of beers


----------



## bbloke (Jun 7, 2006)

I really like La Chouffe, with regards to Continental beers.

http://www.achouffe.be/newen/index.php


----------



## fryke (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't like beer. I might drink a Guinness from time to time, but I don't consider it beer, since I like _that_.  I just saw that Arden was here and called me a post-count-hunter! Ha!  Oh well... The days gone by... I remember that at some point, I actually tried to answer every post of Arden in a helpful way. I think I managed to that for an hour before I finally gave up, because he already had advanced too quickly. 

About the online chat thingie... It's very crowded, sometimes, too. When we know Steve Jobs gets on a stage somewhere and are accumulating every little bit of information we can get out of the closed doors. Usually, that's the case for WWDC, MWSF and AppleExpo Paris keynotes.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 7, 2006)

I tend to go for a rather ballsy ale.  Arrogant Bastard Ale
does it for me, these days.  7.2% alcohol, not too shabby.  And a bold, complex finish.
http://www.arrogantbastard.com/


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2006)

speaking of good brew check the story on the below site concerning Budweiser (the Germans call it Spulwasser...dishwater) and the Anheuser-Busch's problems as sponsers during the World Cup. 

http://www.thenation.com/doc/20060529/howl


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 8, 2006)

How DARE you mention that tasteless filth in a conversation devoted to real beers?


----------



## bbloke (Jun 8, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> How DARE you mention that tasteless filth in a conversation devoted to real beers?


 


Skullsplitter (8.5%) was one I tried out of curiosity at a Real Ale Festival here.  I remember Titanic Stout too, complete with a fairly blunt warning in the brochure about the effects of drinking too much stout...  

I tend to find that in your average pub (i.e. with a less diverse range) I will go for any Hook Norton beer, Abbot Ale, Wadworth 6X, or sometimes London Pride.  I often like Wychwood's bottled beers, too.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 8, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Skullsplitter (8.5%) was one I tried out of curiosity at a Real Ale Festival here.


Here in Sheffield, we have a pub called "The Frog & Parrot", which has its own micro-brewery attached. 

Their strongest, "Roger and Out" is (I think) about 12.5% and if it still isn't, it was, at least, in the Guinness Book of Records some years back as the world's strongest commercially available beer!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahhhh yessssss, the name is familiar.  I think I may have tried Roger and Out, I can't remember!   Erm, not being able to remember sounds bad and is not quite the way I meant to express it...  

I've tried a few Belgian beers that certainly were on a par with that, but I can't remember their exact percentages.

Any whisky fans here too?


----------



## reed (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry about that chief.
  One of the only good American brews I know is Sam Adams. Shameful

 After three months in Scotland...it was Tartan Special, Newcastle Brown Ale, and any local Pub ale...... all the way. Even MacEwens (spelling?) and Mr Youngers was refreshing. I'm talking 35+ years ago. When you are hitching a ride to the next town and you find yourself talking to the sheep under the rain and wondering when somebody will pick you up (no luck getting a ride with English tourists in Minis...too small and filled with bagage) that pint tastes REALLY good when you make it to the local pub. In fact, that is the reason you are heading to the next town. Screw the Youth Hostel....straight to the Pub. The chipper after.
  Ahhh, those were great times! And cheap too.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 8, 2006)

While I'm not really into whiskeys, I do quite like a really good gin, something nice and flavorful that can be sipped and savored neat, over ice.
Van Gogh: http://www.internetwines.com/rws17580.html
is my current favorite.  It's absolutely heavenly, but not for too frequent imbibing since it's rather pricey at over $30 a bottle.

Next in line would be Citadelle: http://www.citadellegin.com/en/histoire.php

For my gin and tonics, a good London Dry will do, I currently fancy Bombay Sapphire: http://www.bombaysapphire.com/Default.aspx


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 8, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Ahhhh yessssss, the name is familiar.  I think I may have tried Roger and Out, I can't remember!   Erm, not being able to remember sounds bad and is not quite the way I meant to express it...


Not to worry  it's a frequent side-effect of drinking Roger and Out!::ha::


----------



## reed (Jun 8, 2006)

bbloke
  Thanks for the brewery sites. Good stuff. I've had a few that you mentioned. I sent the sites onto someone who will appreciate it.
 Reminds me of a story (I'll make it short). A friend of mine, Clive (an Englishman born in New York) and his friend were bicycling around the UK in the 70's. There objective was to have a pint or two in "real" local pubs, the countryside and camping. In that order. Well, seeing how Clive is an expert in English brew he knew where to go. However, their budget was rather limited (food, camping and pubs costs a bit). At such a point there was a meeting of minds where Clive says "we have to watch our budget." His friend says, "guess we'll have to cut down on the food!" 
 The magic is still there I hope.
Cheers.


----------



## davebz (Jun 13, 2006)

Got 2 free Petrus glasses as thanks for helping my local Wine/Beer shop pick out some Belgian Ales from their distributor.  They are selling like crazy!
Among the top selling beers at the shop,
Augustin, Bornem (blonde and dark), Golden Draak, Petrus and Westmalle just to name a few.  I wish they would hire me for a few hours a week.


----------



## reed (Jun 15, 2006)

This should amuse true beer drinkers and those that enjoy the World Cup.

http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,421130,00.html


----------



## davebz (Jun 15, 2006)

Interesting article, but then again, I feel the same way about the US version of Bud.  In my case, I have a very discerning taste for beer.  Budweiser (USA) misses a whole bunch of stuff.  Nope, there's nothing subtle about it.  All hops and carbonation.  Malt?  Can barely taste any.  I'd rather have a Red Stripe.  Now that's not bad.


----------



## reed (Jun 16, 2006)

davebz said:
			
		

> Interesting article, but then again, I feel the same way about the US version of Bud.  In my case, I have a very discerning taste for beer.  Budweiser (USA) misses a whole bunch of stuff.  Nope, there's nothing subtle about it.  All hops and carbonation.  Malt?  Can barely taste any.  I'd rather have a Red Stripe.  Now that's not bad.



davedz

  In case you didn't see this check it out:

http://www.thenation.com/doc/20060529/howl

I'm with you for the Red Stripe. Cheers


----------



## davebz (Jun 17, 2006)

Isn't it interesting that Jamaica has not the greatest but perfectly respectable beer and they also have the world's best coffee?  

"Have you had your Blue Mountain roast today?"


----------



## Esquilinho (Jun 18, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Like Leffe! The champagne of beers



Ah, Leffe! I remember the first time I had one was when I was in Brussels for the first time. Didn't know it had so much alcohol back then 

Actually, this may sound kinda stupid, coming from someone used to the Portuguese red wines with 14% of alcohol I guess it's because I had the Leffe just before dinner  That'll teach me! 

BTW, I invite you all to have some Portuguese red wine instead of the usual beer! Try something from the Alentejo, like a Esporão Trincadeira (any year will do).

Cheers!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

davebz said:
			
		

> Jamaica and they also have the world's best coffee?


I guess it's a matter of opinion, but surely everybody knows that the Italians make the best coffee machines, whereas the Spanish make the best coffee!

Unless you're talking about the beans themselves, in which case Colombia tops the list.


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> I guess it's a matter of opinion, but surely everybody knows that the Italians make the best coffee machines, whereas the Spanish make the best coffee!
> 
> Unless you're talking about the beans themselves, in which case Colombia tops the list.



Hmmmmnnn, San Agustin, blessed substance! The swiss coffee is passable even if they do seem to lack real milk. We have a new Saeco automated machine in my office though, which is really pushing up my espresso intake. I would tentatively agree on the Spanish, the coffee there is real good.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

ora said:
			
		

> The swiss coffee is passable even if they do seem to lack real milk.


I'm surprised! What do the Swiss do for milk then? I thought it was a fairly common substance, what with dairy cattle being ceremoniously presented to famous Swiss tennis personages.


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

Ha! Yes, its all sued for cheese and chocolate. Seriously, after the UK its just bizarre. No corner shop type place sells fresh milk, just dreadful UHT, fresh milk only in supermarkets and not much there either. An Aussie just showed up and was shocked at lack of fresh milk. As he said, back home it has a whole aisle at the supermarket. Here it has less than a square meter even in the huge places.

Here if you ask for Cafe you'll get something a bit longer than an espresso but with a little pot of that weird cream stuff on the side. I have to buy milk at weekends, and its warm so goes off quite quickly. I need it for that Sunday morning cappuccino made with my blessed Gaggia machine.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

Weird! Mind you , part of the charm of Spanish coffee is that they use sterilised milk, not fresh!


----------



## ora (Jun 19, 2006)

True, though in my hazy memory the other half of the charm was the rum coffee combo (don't recall the name of it) i drank a lot of on one holiday .


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

OMG! I just noticed &#8211; I've passed 1500 posts without noticing!

Barman&#8230; drinks all round!

*hic*


----------



## reed (Jun 19, 2006)

As we say in New York, "dats a lotta woids bub. All da best." Make it doubles. What the hec.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 19, 2006)

How did that ol' NY ditty go&#8230;?

Toity poiple boids
sittin' on da koib,
a choipin' and a boipin'
and eating doity woims!



Skål!


----------



## reed (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, not bad for a Rhodesian Belgian rosbif.

 The classic is: "toity toid and toid".... 33rd Street and 3rd. Avenue. Cops use to call perpetrators "poipatrators." Some still do. Skol.


----------



## davebz (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah, milk.
We have tons of organic milk available here in the states.  I feel really bad for Europeans about it.  I wonder if it's the crazy health regulations or just the import cost that makes it tough to get milk over there?
BTW, Rumor has it that it's also tough to buy high grade vitamins.  Is that true?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 20, 2006)

There's loads of the stuff here in the UK. I'm surprised that the Swiss don't  have better milk supplies than they do, but the Spanish situation is understandable &#8211; hot climate and, until fairly recently, not a great deal of refrigeration in the home.


----------



## reed (Jun 20, 2006)

Indeed, good milk in the USA and the UK. France too by the way. And yes, I think it is a question of storage..... and custom too. The "brik" stuff is for the birds, but good for storage and in an emergency.
  I have a glass of half milk every morning. Remember those great snacks we had as kids...chocolate cake or cookies and a cold glass of milk. Yum.


----------



## hazmat (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, this thread is still alive!  How's everyone doing?


----------



## davebz (Jun 30, 2006)

hazmat said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is still alive!  How's everyone doing?



Got Mac.....I mean Milk?


"Registry?  oh, you mean Registry of Motor Vehicles Right?"
(Quote from an actual customer.  Scary aint it?)


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow. A month and no one has been in the cafe??

I'm suffering severe Sunday boredom ... boring, rainy out, not fun to go outside, and been lazily browsing all day inside. One of those days when I just miss the sunnier climates... and can't wait to get somewhere else. And too tired to read, or to clean the room ...


----------



## hazmat (Aug 6, 2006)

Giaguara said:


> Wow. A month and no one has been in the cafe??
> 
> I'm suffering severe Sunday boredom ... boring, rainy out, not fun to go outside, and been lazily browsing all day inside. One of those days when I just miss the sunnier climates... and can't wait to get somewhere else. And too tired to read, or to clean the room ...



Ah, then read about my run from yesterday.  I just got a GPS device for running and did my first with it yesterday.  Pretty cool stuff.

http://tinyurl.com/nbp2x


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh cool  Was sort of looking for a site for that type and use for a while for testing with a gps thing here...


----------



## ora (Aug 7, 2006)

One of my coder mates is developing some software to allow him to tie GPS logs from his paragliding flights to maps, which sounds loads of fun. As does the  paragliding, especially as he has a tandem harness and offered to take me up soon.

Back in coffee world, the new machien I bought for our office at work is this beast. Welcome to a whole new world of caffeine addiction.


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2006)

We have one of those at work. I actually don't like the espresso it produces... :/ For me it's still the local café or Nespresso® at home. What was that problem with fresh milk in Switzerland? I don't get it. You get fresh milk both at Migros and Coop, you'll find fresh milk at the actual milk stores... I'm pretty sure it's the same in the western part of Switzerland as it's here in Swiss-NorthEast...


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, things certainly have changed around here since I last stuck my head in. Like fryke absolutely smoking Arden's post record.
I doubt that many people remember me anymore though, it has been a very long time.
And this poor thread isn't what it used to be either. I should never have trusted you guys to keep it alive ;-)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2006)

Heeeeyyy dlloyd  how's life?


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

Life _is_ this nowadays. And this, as dessert. I am crazy, I know.
But wow, I really am an 'old-timer' here, who would have thought that ever would happen?


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> Life _is_ this nowadays. And this, as dessert. I am crazy, I know.
> But wow, I really am an 'old-timer' here, who would have thought that ever would happen?


Ah, crap...


----------



## Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> Wow, things certainly have changed around here since I last stuck my head in. Like fryke absolutely smoking Arden's post record.
> I doubt that many people remember me anymore though, it has been a very long time.
> And this poor thread isn't what it used to be either. I should never have trusted you guys to keep it alive ;-)


Actually... *this* is the "Ah, crap" quote.  Whoops.


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 14, 2006)

My goodness, there must be some sort of 'vibe' going through bringing people back today. First me, then michaelsanford, and now Arden. Is there something special scheduled today that I'm unaware of?


----------



## reed (Sep 22, 2006)

dlloyd
  Thanks for the music and the site. Very nice. Suite Bergamasque perhaps?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, while it might not have been as extended a period as dlloyd, Arden, or Mike, it's good to stop by and pay a visit.  Man, talk about a busy week!  Sure, this post is being made at 5:36 AM, but then where else would I get a great cup of coffee?? 

<Cream and sugar, please....Thanks! >


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2006)

Mmmmh, coffee ..... 
A very busy week here as well. And hopes for something nice to happen next week are very high....


----------



## Arden (Sep 23, 2006)

*Grunts*

Is it too early to start on Long Island Ice Teas? (10:50 a.m.)


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 24, 2006)

Not too early Arden


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2006)

Ramadan Kareem everyone

only near-bear for the next month


----------



## hazmat (Sep 24, 2006)

Giaguara said:


> Mmmmh, coffee .....
> A very busy week here as well. And hopes for something nice to happen next week are very high....



Just trying out for the first time my new free Philips Senseo pod coffee maker.  I'm used to a french press.

Got back last night from 5 days in Nantucket, after the Reach The Beach Relay.  200-mile relay through New Hampshire with a 12-person team between two vans.  Totally insane.  15-20 miles in total for each runner between 3 legs, almost no sleep, bad or not enough food, and not enough water.  Good time though. 

How's everyone here?


----------



## dlloyd (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey reed, actually it's from the Goyescas cycle by Enrique Granados, I haven't ever played anything from Bergamasque.


----------



## reed (Oct 6, 2006)

Really dlloyd? I thought is was Claude Debussy..."La Suite Bergamasque." Very nice. Anyway give it a listen. Walter Gieseking is my favorite pianist. Cheers all.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh boy .. it's been since October that anyone was at Herve's?
Time for some spring cleaning ... 
Drinks are at the house for the next few pages. So who wants what?


----------



## chevy (Jul 14, 2007)

A fresh Leopard on the rocks ?


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 14, 2007)

to strong for me.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 14, 2007)

It's not to strong for me. However right now I will take a beer.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 14, 2007)

smells like cheese.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 15, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> smells like cheese.



? I think you have had one to many, time for bed.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 17, 2007)

ha, i randomly found ferdinand on facebook.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 19, 2007)

I think that's a different Ferdinand - I don't have an account, or at least I thought I didn't! 
EDIT: Weird - it says there is a page 966, but it keeps re-directs to 965...


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 20, 2007)

it was under your aim screenname.
heres what I found


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 20, 2007)

Nooooo, thats not me. I don't know why he's got the same screenname like me, but it could be because the last time I used AIM was approx. 3 years ago, so maybe they deleted my account! 

PS: Whats this mysterious page "966" about? As soon as I click it, it re-directs to page 965... weird


----------



## Qion (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Scott has some explaining to do. 

(and some drinks to order...)

I'll take a keg of vodka, por favor.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 21, 2007)

doesnt redirect for me.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 24, 2007)

Friday night... Herve, Double please!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 26, 2007)

Invented a new cocktail last night (ye, gads does my my head hurt today). 

Vodka (single shot), Grand Marnier (single shot), dash of lime and soda with crushed ice. 

Called it a *Bartleski*. 

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds good. 
I'll have a caipirinha .. just one tonight.
The perfect thing to enjoy after soaking all day in sun .. 
(no summer holiday, but at least there were two days of sun this weekend)


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 26, 2007)

Most excellent dude. Cracking drink. I visited Salvador de Bahia in Brazil in the early 1990's where I first tried it.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2007)

Mmmh, Brazil ...
Got to go there again, it's been a while. And maybe this time could go there actually for a holiday


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2008)

Barkeep! A round for all the word associators. Root Beer for the minors


----------



## fryke (Apr 26, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe some traffic will knock the dust off this place. What are you havin' Fryke?


----------



## pds (Apr 26, 2008)

BTW Fryke - what is an "Apple Product Professional" and how is it that you are one since 2007_


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2008)

Blimey! I thought this thread had died!


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2008)

pds said:


> BTW Fryke - what is an "Apple Product Professional" and how is it that you are one since 2007_



I'd also like to know that!


----------



## Qion (Apr 30, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> I'd also like to know that!



I second this desire! 

/excitement/


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 30, 2008)

Qion said:


> I second this desire!
> 
> /excitement/



I make this another vote. Tell us.


----------



## pds (Apr 30, 2008)

Barkeep - do you have something to loosen the tongue? Bacon Vodka perhaps


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you get a pin?

http://www.theapplecollection.com/Collection/pin/PinsApple.html

Bartender... slide one of those BaconWrappedVodkas down here!  Thanks!  Keep the pin, not the S.W.A.T, it looks like the cold-war RED SOVIET APPLE... that one is mine!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh these pins... one for reaching pro every year, and one for every 5 years? 

And changing the continent and topic: A leopard wondered to a house in India...


----------



## pds (Jun 1, 2008)

bad mother! That's a cute little thing. I can just imagine how freaked the lady must have been.


----------



## fryke (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, goshy. Haven't read those questions. APP is a status salespersons can reach in Apple's Sales Training Online. I found the title appealing, so I had to take those tests.


----------



## pds (Jun 2, 2008)

You mean I could become an APP too??? And just by taking a test??? w00t


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2008)

As long as your company signs you up for it pds.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll drink a beer or two for all of you when I start my vacation tomorrow.


----------



## fryke (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers! I'm at work. So I guess I can't really join right now. I'll have an absinthe after work, then.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, how I'd love a beer at the moment, but alas I'm also at work.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, it's chillax time and I have a wonderful bottle of Banana Bread beer in front of me. 

Bliss homie!


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 6, 2008)

Does it taste like bananna bread??


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know the distributor for that beer... it might work well down in the banana islands down here??? Who knows?


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 7, 2008)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> Anyone know the distributor for that beer... it might work well down in the banana islands down here??? Who knows?


Wells Brewery, Somerset , England.

And yes g/re/p, it tastes like banana bread.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhisiart, WTF your thingy is all red? Better have another Banana Bread .... 

Edit ... the square thingy  to the right side of your avatar ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know why Rhisiart's rep sqaure is red, but here is an explanation of the color coding:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230697

And this is Scotts explanation of the reputation system:



ScottW said:


> Anyone can give them (or take them away). If you click on the "REP" button at the right hand side in the Post Header (shows date of post), you can add REP. You just type comments on why your doing it. This has been around in VB, but just turned it on. Currently, the feedback is hidden from view, but can be set to be viewed if folks would prefer that.
> 
> I recommend giving points to people who post quality posts, helped you out, or posted helpful information. We can promote this more on the site if people are interested in this aspect of the site.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 7, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> Rhisiart, WTF your thingy is all red? Better have another Banana Bread ....


Well, all this is new to me. However, my User CP now includes this:






Looks like I have been told off. Mind you, I am a feckin' idiot.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 7, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Well, all this is new to me. However, my User CP now includes this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave you some rep points so you don't have that red sqaure anymore.

And no, you're not. 

PS: Where in the User CP did you find that? I can't find a similar place in mine...

EDIT: Never mind I found it!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 7, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> And no, *you're not*.  _( ... a feckin' iDgit)_



Ditto that  You're just a knotty boy!


.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Well, all this is new to me. However, my User CP now includes this:.


Whoa, it seems rather off to me, to put it politely.   I think you being given that rating says rather more about the other person than it does about you...

And I agree: you're certainly not an idiot!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 8, 2008)

I have always thought a little self-deprecation can lighten things up a bit in these situations (although my wife does think I am a feckin' eejut at times).

I think a private message ticking me off would have been more appropriate.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I have always thought a little self-deprecation can lighten things up a bit in these situations


Fair point. (Note to self...) 





Rhisiart said:


> (although my wife does think I am a feckin' eejut at times).


Well, that's what partners are there for: to remind us of our shortcomings!   

(On a more serious note, of course, if she's married you, she hardly thinks that of you overall!  But I'm sure you know that.  )



Rhisiart said:


> I think a private message ticking me off would have been more appropriate.


I agree.  A private message to relay a feeling on the issue, or even to initiate a discussion between the two of you, would have been much better.  Taking away rep points seems a little petty.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 8, 2008)

I read that mobileme thread for the first time this morning and now sort of have a handle on what has transpired .... I don't use .mac or whatever so I don't really have an opinion or care for what it's worth.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> Rhisiart, WTF your thingy is all red? Better have another Banana Bread ....
> 
> Edit ... the square thingy  to the right side of your avatar ...



No beer drinking for you on MY vacation!  (that was a joke)


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 8, 2008)

I am partial to Ginger Bread + a Cappucino but I think I'll leave the Banana Bread to Rhisiart  .... 

Are you going away? Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 8, 2008)

Ooooh, a holiday!  I could do with one of them... A beer might be easier to come by at the moment, alas.   

BTW, I had a look at my User CP and saw an entry for reputation.  It was a gray (not green or red) square, with no comment.  Errr, what exactly does that signify?


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2008)

bbloke said:


> BTW, I had a look at my User CP and saw an entry for reputation.  It was a gray (not green or red) square, with no comment.  Errr, what exactly does that signify?



That's weird because if you click the "rep" button you can only agree or disagree. So I guess it should be red or green, not gray. But I really don't know.
Does it say what thread its coming from? (see Rhisiart's example).
Maybe that could give us a clue.
Now you also confused me! 

EDIT: I just checked my CP and I also have that square:


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 8, 2008)

A question. How can I designate a reputation (+ve or -Ve) for anyone on this forum?

For example I would like to give BBloke a red square for having too many B's in his user name.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> A question. How can I designate a reputation (+ve or -Ve) for anyone on this forum?
> 
> For example I would like to give BBloke a red square for having too many B's in his user name.



What do you mean with +ve or -ve?

If you give someone a bad reputation, that doesn't necessarily give them a red square though. At the moment this is only the case for those of us who just have 10 or less points. Some (Satcomer for example) have 2 or 3 dots so I don't think giving them a bad reputation once would automatically give them a red square.

If you want to give someone minus points for general (eg username) reasons I guess you would just have to find a post from that person, click rep and then state that reason. I don't think it _must_ have to do with that post.

But again, I'm just guessing myself so you would have to ask Scott for specific answers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 8, 2008)

Just shows how much I enjoy being part of this community when I actually care about these things.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 8, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> I am partial to Ginger Bread + a Cappucino but I think I'll leave the Banana Bread to Rhisiart  ....
> 
> Are you going away? Enjoy your holiday!



Thanks. Going camping with family members then going out to several microbreweries with some old friends.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 8, 2008)

bbloke said:


> Ooooh, a holiday!  I could do with one of them... A beer might be easier to come by at the moment, alas.
> 
> BTW, I had a look at my User CP and saw an entry for reputation.  It was a gray (not green or red) square, with no comment.  Errr, what exactly does that signify?





> _If a user has 0 reputation points, a gray dot () is displayed._



Got that from Ferdinands excellent link to the VBulletin Forum a couple of pages back ... 

I *think* that a user who doesn't have any points can't give rep points to another member, hence that grey/gray thingy .... ??

I read also that if you don't care to display your rep points you can turn them off and others will see a black thingy ... that sounds cool but I've never seen the options turned on to allow this in any user CP.



> _If a user has 0 reputation points, a gray dot () is displayed.
> _



FWIW, I don't like that red thingy, it's so negative!

@ Satcomer,

Sounds like a well balanced holiday plan .... do the microbreweries have camping facilities?


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Rhisiart... might just yet be able to join you for that banana beer.

I wasn't expecting that kinda detailed info... but some of the best things area created at the bar!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to pronounce where you live:

cari-be/an.

Now I've often heard what I believe to be the truer pronunciation:

caribb-ean.

But used to think that it was a case of _&#9837;"you say tomahto &#55348;&#56619; and I say &#9838; tomayto, let's call the whole thing &#9839; off!"_ 

I have taken note that it's a double-b, so I get it now ... _"Carrib-ean"_ it is!


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL... i still use the spell check for "Care-i-being"  
But corrected we stand, it is - Caribbean or Des Caraïbes in the FWI


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 10, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


> @ Satcomer,
> 
> Sounds like a well balanced holiday plan .... do the microbreweries have camping facilities?



No one is separate from another. Well gotta go, time to pack because I'm leaving in morning.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

Friends don't let friends camp drunk!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 10, 2008)

Ferdinand said:


> So I guess it should be red or green, not gray. But I really don't know.
> Does it say what thread its coming from?


Yup, I thought it would only be green or red too.  I can see what thread the allocation comes from, and clicking on the link takes me to the specific post that was judged.



Ferdinand said:


> Now you also confused me!


Aha, mission accomplished!  



Rhisiart said:


> For example I would like to give BBloke a red square for having too many B's in his user name.


Oi, ya swine!  

Your initiation of a discussion about beer has my attention, though, so maybe I'll forgive you this time...  I'm generous like that.  



VirtualTracy said:


> Got that from Ferdinands excellent link to the VBulletin Forum a couple of pages back ...
> 
> I *think* that a user who doesn't have any points can't give rep points to another member, hence that grey/gray thingy .... ??


Yup, I saw Ferdinand's link, but didn't see anything about a gray square.  Like you, I wondered if it might have something to do with a user who cannot allocate rep points.  Possibly from a guest user?



Satcomer said:


> Thanks. Going camping with family members then going out to several microbreweries with some old friends.


Sounds like it should be good fun!  Have a good holiday, Satcomer.  Let us know how it went, with plenty of photos... of beer, naturally.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Friends don't let friends camp drunk!







Hear, Hear!


----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)

Did the Normandy Coast, Pyrenees and Spain in a SMALL Bedford camping car in the 1980s (lent to me by my wife's folks). Best hotel I ever had. It was just trying to find the good spot to park, away from everybody for the night, that was sometimes difficult. Can't do that now. All my spots are taken or have been overtaken. SIGH!


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 14, 2008)

There are some disused spots still available in Liverpool, although I don't think you'll find much of the van left in the morning.


----------



## reed (Aug 14, 2008)

So much for Liverpool this year. The van is long gone by the way.


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2008)

/me hugs my MacBook Pro

Oh wait... this isn't IRC. Who wants to buy me a beer?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2008)

cd /pub; more beer; wine

Howdy Arden, long time no see.. what's new and exciting in life (apart of the MacBook Pro)?


----------



## Arden (Aug 21, 2008)

Just the new computer, the new apartment in the city, and the new school. Otherwise, not terribly much.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2008)

Time for a nice glass of red wine.
"Nothing new" here either for a while. Same job and still liking it, and it feels good to have people ask me to apply for specific jobs around. But I will (have to) wait for 2,5 months before looking at the next steps. When or even _where_... after being over 4 years in a place that was supposed to be a transitory city and country for about 4 months, I start to feel itchy and idle. Where do I want to go (at least as the second option, or if the primary option is still with zero updates after way too long)?


----------



## fryke (Sep 7, 2008)

Sunday night, 23:28h here. Watchin' TV. I hate weekends that pass too quickly. Gotta take a sip, o for me it's time for a nice glass of absinth. Nothing like that cool, pale green fog to quiet the mind.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2008)

The _real_ absinth from Checz or Portugal?


----------



## fryke (Sep 8, 2008)

No, authentic absinthe from France and Switzerland. There's no "real" absinthe from Czech, really. It's a French and Swiss tradition that originated in the Val-de-Travers, Vaud (Switzerland) The wiki-article on absinthe has it quite correct, although the Czech industry wants to change history constantly with their blogs and wiki-attacks as well. They're trying to invent a history of absinthe-production in Bohemia. Well: It's a new one.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 8, 2008)

Well that's Bohemians for you.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)

I just had a bizarre experience at the local supermarket ... I wanted a carton of *plain* (as opposed to Thickened) cream.

I'd been there yesterday evening and noticed they were all out and this afternoon it was the same, as though no one had bothered to restock the fridgey thing.

I went to the service desk and the lady informed me that the Thickened Cream they had was _"runny"_.  I said no, I wanted plain cream or ordinary cream or just 'cream' whatever it's called doesn't really matter as there is only Thickened Cream or Cream, then Lite Thickened or Lite Cream.

She then paged the storeguy in charge of that section and it was as though he didn't *get* what I wanted, even though we were standing in front of the open fridgey thing where it was patently obvious of the absence of that particular product, one just had to look at the gaping space where there were should be they type of Cream they normally stock, from about 3 - 4 different manufacturers.  He told me all the cream products they stocked were of the 'thickened' variety due to the addition of gluten.

Eventually he disappeared out the back with a small carton of cream as though the entire situation was normal, as opposed to a sketch out of a Monty Python show.





I guess I should have specified_"Pure Cream"_ ...


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 8, 2008)

If you lived in the West of England, you would also come across clotted cream - designed mainly for clogging your arteries - but mind-blowingly delicious nevertheless. It is usually served with a warm scone and strawberry jam (jelly for our American cousins). I once managed four lavishly topped scones, but I had cycled a 100 miles before reaching the tearooms.

In fact the West of England is generally pretty dangerous for your health. The clotted cream does irreparable damage to your vascular system and the scrumpy cider produced by local farmers, rots your brain (sometimes overnight).

BTW, I am very partial to cream. Apart from adding it to virtually every curry dish I make, I also enjoy a White Russian as an aperitif: vodka, Kahlúa (or Tia Maria) and cream served with ice. 

Cheers!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)

I think we have an equivalent called _'Double Cream'_ .... then we have this which is pretty much the penultimate experience when it comes to dessert enhancers, but _'runny cream'_ is a no-brainer or so I thought.  

I think I'm _"Beyond Grumpy Old Men"_ material.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 23, 2008)

Hm... after all that cream, Bailey's anyone?  
Stressing day, I feel like wearing competitors t-shirts tomorrow and having a nice drink now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll consume four pints of Guiness tonight Giaguara in your honour.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> I'll consume four pints of Guiness tonight Giaguara in your honour.



I miss-read that as you would consume 4 pts of Guiness in an hour ...


----------



## reed (Sep 27, 2008)

The hell with the cream, I'm going out for a lager. Good luck. 

PS Were the four pints of Guiness ordered when the pub was closing? When the bell rang, what. Just a logistical question.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

Could have been on arrival at the pub???


----------



## reed (Sep 27, 2008)

Didn't think of that. Could have been a wide evening.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh yes, the Guinness. I should blame hanging out in Franciscan Well for getting confused with that. That would be the only place in Ireland where they don't serve Guinness.
So time for a pint....


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 27, 2008)

reed said:


> The hell with the cream, I'm going out for a lager. Good luck.
> 
> PS Were the four pints of Guiness ordered when the pub was closing? When the bell rang, what. Just a logistical question.


Do you mean a lock'in'?


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Do you mean a lock'in'?



That would include the local constabulary, of course!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, isn't lock in a world wide term? When pubs close the doors, for a while you can keep drinking. So if you are in before it closes, it can be fine for quite a while after.. doors close at midnight, and quit serving at 3 or something like that.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2008)

One lock in I had in Ireland in 1995, was in a makeshift bar at the back of a farmhouse. There were still about 10 of us in there at six in the morning, including a Garda Síochána Superintendent. As you can imagine we were all worse for wear.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 29, 2008)

You must have some stories to tell, Rhisiart 

My teenage son thinks a lock-in and a Lan-Party are the same thing ...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha that garda thing nails it 

The best lock ins in Ireland you can have in Cape Clear. It's got 2 pubs, and they are open any day needed (including Xmas and Good Friday, when they are closed off everywhere else). In an island with 150 inhabitans (Cape Clear that is, Eire has a few more) there is no need for a garda, so if they need one they will ship one with the next ferry from Baltimore (yep, there is Baltimore in Ireland).


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2008)

You can also catch a small tourist boat to the island from Skull. When I was on the boat the captain was telling rude Catholic jokes over the intercom. None of the tourists on board seemed to be listening, but I had a good chuckle.

Incidentally, I camped in Skull with some British and Canadian cyclists in the mid-1990s. One of the party - Big John - was attacked by an amorous donkey who clearly took a fancy to him. Poor old John turned around after folding away his tent to face a very aroused donkey leaping up onto him. Believe me, it was an horrific sight to behold. 

When Big John eventually recovered, he said it wouldn't have been so bad if the donkey hadn't been so ugly! Unfortunately he decided to relate this story in graphic detail during his best man's speech at my wedding reception. I'll never forgive him for that.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2008)

Heh. Schull, I guess it would be spelled, but then everything in Gaelic can get spelled in a lot of different ways, good language for dyslexics. Schull is nice too, but I've always taken the ferry from Baltimore. But doesn't matter which one to take, as long as you get there. (Unline us one Christmas, missed the ferry so we stayed in Baltimore, then went to Schull..)
Hm... would that be 'West Britain'?


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> Schull, I guess it would be spelled


Yes, you're right. It is spelt Schull. My memory lets me down.



Giaguara said:


> Hm... would that be 'West Britain'?


No, my West Britain euphemistically refers to Wales (where I live). I would never describe any part of Ireland as 'British'.

Interestingly though, people born and bred in Ireland who behave pompously or arrogantly towards others are often referred to as the _West British_. 

This insult exists because there is still wide spread belief in Ireland that the British are all stuck up snobs. Some indeed are, but the vast majority of modern day Brits are either easy-going gentle folk or, sadly, celebrity-obsessed dipsticks with no imagination whatsoever.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, if there is _one_ difference between the British and the Irish (like), it must be that the civilized countries don't wear Holly Hill pink (color). 
Wales... been there once. Spent 1/2 day to find a person who would speak Welsh to write a postcard to my then-boyfriend (knowing it would take him good babelfish and other skills somewhere far far away form any Welsh speakers to get it translated). Maybe should do a Cardiff weekend one of the free weekends around...


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> Wales... been there once. Spent 1/2 day to find a person who would speak Welsh to write a postcard to my then-boyfriend ....


At the risk of turning this into a private discussion (which I am enjoying), let me tell you that to find a person in Wales who speaks Welsh as their first language (and there are 750,000 of them) you have to go inland away from the coast and cities. The same is true for the native languages in the Basque Country and in Ireland (as you probably know). Here's some info on Wales.


----------



## reed (Sep 29, 2008)

Esgusodwch fi!
  Mae fy hofrendfad yn IIawan o lyswennod.

http://www.omniglot.com/language/phrases/welsh.php

http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/fun/welsh

Hope this helps Giaguara.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 30, 2008)

Da iawn Reed. Bendigedig!

BTW, Giaguara my family and I lived in North Cork for four years, spending our summer holidays west of Dingle (near Ballyferriter). My wife is fluent in Irish.


----------



## fryke (Sep 30, 2008)

Immär diä Ghäimspraachä.


----------



## reed (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay eveybody, back to your dictionaries. Leeks and beer for one and all.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, back to plain old English and the pints.
Slainte!


----------



## reed (Sep 30, 2008)

why English? Why not Scots? Here we go again................


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't mind Scots.. or English with a Scottish accent. The guys from around Glasgow have a really nice accent.


----------



## reed (Sep 30, 2008)

How do you say "how old are you?" with a Glaswegian accent? I mean a REAL one. Brilliant folk.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

_"How auld uhr ye?"_


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

Not bad VirtualTracy...

  "Ah ol aa UU" is what I got. A truck driver from Glasgow in a B&B in Inverness, way back when. After three tries I answered him correctly. I was 17 at the time. We had a very nice chat after. I was always wondering if he understood my accent, seeing I could understand only half of what he said. Great guy. Duncan was his name. For the record.

Scotland Forever.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll never forget the time we were back in Scotland in 1988 and had travelled up to the Orkney Isles.  I was in a shop, waiting for the shopkeeper to finish serving another lady.  I could hear that they were talking in their local dialect but after about half a minute or so, I started to realise they were talking English! Albeit with a local accent!

I was quite stunned ... Glasgow has a few different accents, pretty much like anywhere, and I distinctly recall when I was learning to read at school, the moment when I realised that a word I'd used freely for so long; 'gee' _(with a g as in garage_), was more commonly known as 'give' ... I found it fascinating to learn a whole new version of English that I could integrate with my slang version ...


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

Good story VirtualTracy. 
  On the Isle of Harris/Tweed (same summer). I was in a pub. The accents were strange. I realized after a moment they were speaking Gaelic. I struck-up a conversation easily with the crowd and unlike the Flamonds in Belgium (nationalist idiots), they immediatly started to speak English (unlike the Flamonds), seeing how I didn't understand the language. Ladies & Gentlemen, what. The evening was very long and full of laughs. In those days the pubs closed at 10 o'clock. But that was enough.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

That's also a good story, reed  

Harris/Tweed ... inner or outer Hebrides ... I can't remember but would have loved to have visited the Outer Hebs ... got to the isles of Iona & Staffa, which were fantastic in themselves ! 

Your story about the Flamonds made me chuckle as it reminded  me of the time I was in a German church and a French lady came in asking for help in a strong French accent ... the big German lady looked at her unblinkingly and replied ... "Bitte?".

I'd taught myself French in the year leading up to our holiday so I took great pride in understanding that the French lady was asking what time the museum shut ... I got out my my pamphlet, found the closing time and informed her in her native tongue ...


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

Both. Iona, the dead and buried Scottish Kings, Mull, etc. But Outer Herbrides via Stornaway Ferry back to the mainland was the pub story. In fact we can do a thread on pub stories, but let us not bore everybody. 

  You were a good tourist. Not always the case. Merci pour elle. Hey, yet another thread idea....ugly tourists or bad experiences in foreign lands.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hahaha ... yeah, we'd soon bore the place .... memories ...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2008)

I was conceived on one of the beaches in South Harris.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2008)

Mm, beach....
any suggestions for a beach, to enjoy around thanksgiving? Argentina, Mexico or somewhere else?


----------



## fryke (Oct 1, 2008)

Any beach with water temperature of 25°C or higher would be fine with me.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2008)

Well 12°C worked well enough for my parents (even if you feel the urge to take them to the European Court of Human Rights).


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2008)

They probably had to stay warm somehow... 
But yes, any beach with at least 25C in November sounds good. Can't decide even which country to look such beach at that time of year...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 1, 2008)

Turkey?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2008)

Hm... could be an option I guess. Need to be able to get some relatively direct flights from both US and Europe, and Cuba doesn't work (would like though). So so far was considering Argentina and Mexico, maybe Portugal or Spain...


----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

How about Sardinia Giaguara? Never been there.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2008)

Could do  
Need to have a look for flights. Buenos Aires doesn't look like an option any more, the flight prices have gone up so much in a week (to double). Hm, Nuoro...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 11, 2008)

Argh. I woke up from nightmares involving [a frustrating server management product that runs in Windows 2003] and Windows registries and Windows locale settings, and this wasn't for the first time either...
Time to get some time this weekend to do something to the resume again. I hate Windows [any version of] enough while I'm awake if I need to use it, but getting Windows in my nightmares is just too much.


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2008)

Time to exorcise your dreams...


----------



## reed (Oct 12, 2008)

Time to chuck it out the "Windows?"


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, I only use Windows at work, and only when I have to there. 
So apart of the corp Dell laptop and the humongous dock and 2 screens for it, I have a MacBook and a Mac Mini with another display at the desk. And now an iMac that I simply took from my boss' desk - he quit a week ago so it was a case of take it or lose it. 
On the next few days, I will try to reduce that Dell to be an XP virtual machine in Ubuntu and all the Macs, and then as install + reinstall random linuxes in it. 
But that will be secondary in the next few days.


----------



## reed (Oct 13, 2008)

We all need to work with those that we really don't like but have to. Sigh.


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2008)

Barkeep - where's the barkeep!

A round of Pumpkin Ale for everyone. 

I tried the recipe - a very rich soothing brew. (watch the belt line though)


----------



## Arden (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll take 2. My belt line is sedentary.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

I wonder whether his mits with the pornographic screensaver ever sorted out his 'problem'?


----------



## bbloke (Dec 21, 2008)

I laugh every time I think of that thread.  Poor guy, I'm not laughing at him, but his thread title was very funny!  Perhaps the most amusing "tech problem" we've had?


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 21, 2008)

I must admit I have been generating a lot of laughs regarding that thread.  

The way he phrased the question he seems to be upset that it is not the porn he wanted.

--J.D.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

I can see why his thread has been taken off the forum. I suspect that he's not an attention seeker, but someone genuinely concerned about his 'problem' (perhaps I am being naive). If I am right, that makes the whole thing spectacularly amusing.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2008)

Good morning everyone.  Anyone in the mood for some omelettes?  I just made one of my best ham-and-cheese omelettes and it's oh-so delicious.  Who's up for some?

I've also got some nice hot coffee...just brewed.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds good, nixgeek.  Can you put some in the post?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2008)

I could e-mail it to you. 

I've long since finished mine, along with my "cuppa joe."

_/me flips a fresh ham and cheese omelette bbloke's way_


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2008)

Omelette? Hmm, sounds like a hangover food to me, unless it's more like a frittata than like an omelette. 
Anyone for a nice carrot-ginger soup with some extra mature Irish goat cheese and whatever matches those as a drink? Got to love the local Chinese grocery, they have always fresh ginger, Thai peppers, galangal and lemon grass and everything else that the big chains don't carry. Can't go wrong with those in a nice soup.


----------



## fryke (Dec 21, 2008)

A carrot-singer group? Sounds delicous.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, at least I revived the thread.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 21, 2008)

I suspect that some "coworker" played with his computer.

--J.D.


----------



## fryke (Dec 21, 2008)

Me too, but have a drink on me. I'm having a nice 18yo The Macallan right now. From the older style bottle. Nice...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll have a drink too, if someone helps open this bottle of wine...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone got some good saki to spare?  I'm in the mood for some.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 21, 2008)

Cold unfiltered saki?

--J.D.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 28, 2008)

Tequila on me!  Also, a really good bottle of Cabernet Sauvignon from SIMI or Sterling Vineyards.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd like an Amaretto.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2008)

And a green tea latte made with rice milk please.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 28, 2008)

Just a nice, strong cup of Joe for me, please.  I got a good night's sleep last night, but I'm always up for coffee (uh, so to speak ).


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 28, 2008)

Coffee with a dash of Baileys.


----------



## chevy (Dec 28, 2008)

Just a ristretto for all my friends.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 28, 2008)

Mmmm.. after a perfect dinner, a glass of port sounds perfect. 
Funny, the mini inspiron 9 is so far the only dell where I can use the touchpad (never mind the keyboard will probably take a day or two to get used to...) how is everyone's day so far?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy 2009 for all! Let it be less sucky than 2008...


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to all of you!  It's still 12/31 here, but I'm sure some of you have already rung in the New Year.  Blessings to you all in 2009!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year and everyone be safe tonight! Remember most cities have a free cab ride tonight so check your local city page if they are doing the free ride in your city.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 1, 2009)

Economic melt down, war, pestilence etc. Doesn't look like a good start to 2009. 

Wait a minute ... Obama is about to become President and the World Darts Championship starts on Saturday.

Things can only get better. Champagne on ice.

Happy New Year every one!


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 1, 2009)

I too am looking forward to Obama taking office - it appears that we finally have a president that is actually qualified for the job vs. the trained monkey we just had.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 1, 2009)

The only thing I like about Dubya is that he has a good dry sense of humour, which is often overlooked. As a President though he is *unprintable*.


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 4, 2009)

The only thing i like about "Dubya" is the fact that his jackass dry-drunk monkey on a string ass will no longer be tabernacing up the country!


----------



## bbloke (Jan 5, 2009)

Mind you, he did impress me with his shoe-dodging.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 5, 2009)

Or was that draft-dodging?


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2009)

Happy new year everyone : )



Giaguara said:


> Happy 2009 for all! Let it be less sucky than 2008...



Couldn't agree more... so far, so good.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2009)

Bartender a good beer please. I need one ASAP.


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2009)

*Gets behind the bar and gets Satcomer a strong and fruity bock* ; )


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2009)

Ooh hey ksv  how's life nowadays? Looong time no see...


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2009)

Heey Gia! Life is good, I'm working to establish a new online newspaper and things are looking very good so far : )

How about you, future is looking better?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh future looks still the same as in um past 655 days. So no ETA for fix...
How is Norway these days? Any chances in finding a few Mac-ish jobs for a few people?


----------



## chevy (Jan 12, 2009)

Champagne for me, to salute the new year.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 12, 2009)

Mm, champaghne... as Zap Ranagan would have it...


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 23, 2009)

Barkeep! Give me another beer then call me a cab because right now because I feel drunk and can't drive home.


----------



## ora (Jan 24, 2009)

*passes satcomer a pint*

Cab's on the way amigo. 

Its a bit early for the beer here so I am getting stuck into some improbably strong coffee. Anyone else for an espresso?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2009)

Coffee sounds good. 
Anyone doing anything for the Chinese New Year? It's on 26th Jan this year (next Monday that is) and it'll be hte year of the Ox.


----------



## ora (Jan 24, 2009)

*hands gia an espresso* 

RE chinese new year, i had forgotten about it, might have to cook something chinese, though its my least comfortable asian cuisine to cook (I am much better at thai/vietnamese/japanese/malaysian)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2009)

At least they should have nice parades in decent chinatowns.. like in London.
I was planning to make a quick day or two trip to London, should have just got the tickets for this weekend to see the parades too. But I never ever know enough in advance when I'm 'volunteering' on-call weekends. But one of these days, before the pounds gets back to the value it had just a few months back...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy new year everyone!
What would go nice with a decent kung po?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> Coffee sounds good.
> Anyone doing anything for the Chinese New Year? It's on 26th Jan this year (next Monday that is) and it'll be hte year of the Ox.



Well, other than listening to Eric Idle sing about why he likes them , we had a party to celebrate my wife's birthday (which was on Thursday) and my youngest son's birthday (which is today).  Good times had by all.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe not worth to add to a new thread but cool: Computer whizz-kid, 9, creates popular application for iPhone
For instance a painting program called Doodle Kids is by this 9-years... not too bad.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> Maybe not worth to add to a new thread but cool: Computer whizz-kid, 9, creates popular application for iPhone
> For instance a painting program called Doodle Kids is by this 9-years... not too bad.



I found it especially interesting since the boy's father is a member of the RetroMacCast website.  As a parent, I can imagine how proud he must feel about this.  I thought it was truly awesome.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2009)

Heh.. and time to add again something nerdy. Instead of the St Hallmark's Day on Saturday there is something much cooler before then. Epoch 1234567890 .... 
Countdown app for iPhone (how could there not be one)
Free drinks on the bar on Unix timestamp 1234567890


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 13, 2009)

Well then maybe, if you worried about it, the The ThinkGeek Epoch Clock. 

Time for a drink, the round is on me.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2009)

The epoch clock is cool, but I just can't make up my mind if I want that or a binary one.
I had to capture the magic moment. Too bad none of the 1234567890 parties were around here


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd like fresh pitta bread and taramasalata, with a side dish of chilli chorizo sausage and a large glass of Gevertztraminer. Please.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, it's been a while since the last updates here, it's 1236... already.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, don't remind me about that epoch time.  I was planning to take a screenshot when I got home, then I got busy with the kids at home and completely forgot.  *sigh*

Cuppa joe...cream and sugar, please...thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 4, 2009)

I did take a screenshot of it 
I think I need some Sicilian red wine - an interesting week so far totally absorbed in vSphere...


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 5, 2009)

Where's my tara?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 5, 2009)

Tara? Somewhere in Wild Wild West Cork I bet, and enjoying mead.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 5, 2009)

Teamhair na Rí


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2009)

First post with my new unibody macbook, thought I'd make it here 

Been OK except the third part ram I fitted was faulty and had to be replaced. The 500gb HD went in pretty easily though.

So I'll take a beer and the macbook will take a draught of tasty chilled electrons.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 13, 2009)

ora said:


> So I'll take a beer and the macbook will take a draught of tasty chilled electrons.



Whatever you do, don't allow for the vice-versa please!


----------



## ora (Mar 13, 2009)

Well as it goes my new mac on;y came about after my old macbook pro had a dangerous liaison with a glass of water


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2009)

ora said:


> Well as it goes my new mac on;y came about after my old macbook pro had a dangerous liaison with a glass of water



Oh man that sucks about the water spill. May I buy you a beer to drown your sorrow?


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2009)

Cheers Satcomer, much appreciated!

I got the 2.4 macbook as I couldn't stand buying a machine slower than my 2.33ghz MBP. Really liking the new trackpad with all its gestures etc.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, the new trackpad is actually very nice even though I was wary of it before testing it out.  It's actually more intuitive than I had expected it to be.


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, I didn't even notice the lack of a button, i was very glad that the new pad clicks as well as being able to turn 'tap to click' on as I prefer the physical feedback of the click.

One thing i notice is i do some accidental zooming from time to time with two fingers on the pad.

Incidentally if anyone wants an espresso martini, i recently learned how to make them and will happily shake one up for my fellow bar patrons.

If you want to try at home (and possibly incur the wrath of Herve!) here is the recipe

2 parts espresso (stir to cool it a bit)
2 parts Vodka (better vodka = less pain the next day)
1 part Kahlua
dash of sugar syrup

Shake over ice then pour into a martini glass and enjoy!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah the click feedback is definitely nice.  What I thought was even nicer was how well it resisted against brushes from one's hand when typing on the keyboard.  Very nice touch there, so to speak.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 14, 2009)

BTW, would someone be so kind as to pass me a slice of Pi?


----------



## ora (Mar 14, 2009)

Only if I can measure the slice in radians!


----------



## voice- (Mar 14, 2009)

Barkeep, fetch me a beer and a glass of Laphroaig, will you?

Well boys, I had to come back. Last Mac I owned was a disaster that spent 6 months in repairs, 3 months with me and most of those it was just waiting to get back to repairs. After a few years in the Windows world I finally gave in to the longing for Garageband, PhotoBooth and general feeling of applications working together in harmony.
Guess I'm back to bother you all.


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2009)

Nix and Ora

A slice of pi is easy...

...42...


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome back Voice, long time no see! I see ya bought the same macbook I just did, hope you are enjoying it.

Hope you enjoy Garageband, not used it myself (I deleted it off my last machine to make space) and there is always logic express or the full version of logic if you want to trade up.

PDS - 42 is like a cup of tea in Britain - the solution to every problem!


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe that's why America has an obesity problem - a slice of pi is the solution to all problems


----------



## voice- (Mar 15, 2009)

Seems to me the problem is some of them keep trying to get the entire pi down.


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2009)

An irrational act!


----------



## ora (Mar 15, 2009)

Is that when you eat &#8730;2 slices of pie?


----------



## pds (Mar 15, 2009)

And wash it down with &#8730;beer


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha. A piece of gluten free &#960;, maybe with arrow&#8730;flour  and a chai please.
I just watched the HD Simpsons episode of tomorrow, it rocks. The only thing that was completely wrong was the 'police' car as that just plain should be 'garda' (but probably in US they wouldn't get that). Apart of that little detail a perfect episode - everything from Paddy's to Barry's tea and Blarney stone just hilarious.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 21, 2009)

I need a drink. Wine or Swedish cider or anything. I'm tired, grumpy and not on the best mood. Feels like paperwork wise I have achieved less than nothing in the past 2 (or rather 7) years.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 21, 2009)

Swedish cider? That sounds good. 

I like Normandy cider, but I still think the English make the best cider (especially local farms in Kent, Herefordshire, Somerset and Devon).

When I lived in Camden Town, London in the 1980's there was a large refuge (2600 beds) for homeless people, and in the daytime many of the residents descended on Camden Town tube station to while away the day drinking Tennants Extra (Scottish canned beer at 8% alcohol). They were a pretty inoffensive cohort (apparently they tended to only commit homicide when back at the refuge). However, they always looked ashen. They had the sort of facial skin you see with chronic smokers with severe emphysema.

When I visited villages in Devon in the summer, I used to come across the local homeless pissed up on Devon cider. They had fantastic complexions (rosy cheeks), a grin you could die for, and completely vacant eyes. What a way to go.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep, Kopparberg. They've got also basically a skittleberry flavor...


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2009)

Well I leave very early Thursday morning to go to a wedding.  So drinks are on me after the wedding. ::love::


----------



## Giaguara (May 25, 2009)

Well - free drinks for anyone with a towel today  can be covered by the place...
I think I'll need a glass of red.


----------



## reed (Jun 2, 2009)

"Christmas" Beer in France (a bit like "green/early wine") is for the birds for those who care. A marketing deal to sell crappy "young" brew. March beer too. Yuk!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 3, 2009)

Sigh. One of the days when I'd have been so tempted to try calling in sick for ARP poisoning (except my boss would never have bought that) - when a few days off would do miracles, but I don't see one ahead in weeks...


----------



## reed (Jun 3, 2009)

Ooooh yes Giaguara! Those "few extra days" are essential!!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 4, 2009)

Looking forwards to the whoknowswhen days in the future.
Sigh...


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I am just finishing my two weeks off and it went way to quickly. The wedding was great and yes I did have a lot of Canadian beer (that all they had besides main stream American swill). Time for another beer.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 26, 2009)

No one has been to a party yet this summer? Come on what do you kids do today? In my day I would have been to at least 10 parties so far. Please get out and make some friends and someone please pour me another beer.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2009)

Well at a party (which Mac kids don't seem to go to anymore) someone had me try a Sam Adams Summer Ale (outdoor pig roast) and I thought it was so wonderful I bought a six pack of the stuff (even though it is expensive, to me it is worth it).

Why aren't more members coming up to the bar anymore?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess this is last call.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2009)

Last call? Dell _no_! I need a drink. A horrible day at work - I definitely need a drink.
Hm.. I guess I'll need a whiskey now that I'm a _certified_ Irish Whiskey Taster...


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 14, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Well at a party (which Mac kids don't seem to go to anymore) someone had me try a Sam Adams Summer Ale (outdoor pig roast) and I thought it was so wonderful I bought a six pack of the stuff (even though it is expensive, to me it is worth it).
> 
> Why aren't more members coming up to the bar anymore?



How does the summer ale compare to the winter lager?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2009)

g/re/p said:


> How does the summer ale compare to the winter lager?



It was lighter and more lemony! It was good on those hot days outside. They only make it for the US summer months and now they are going onto Octoberfest. It is almost like the beer I remember back in the days of fall beer festivals when I was in the service.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2009)

Mmm... want... like 60 % of the stuff.. that's worse than thinkgeek but they have some cool shirts thinkgeek doesn't. And that would so work at work... but how to pick less than a huge pile is the question...


----------



## pds (Oct 17, 2009)

October, the month of Beer and Baseball -  I'm looking forward to a bi-coastal Series and after last night, it seems the Angels won't be part of it. Good because I'm really only routing for Joe Torre to thump the Yankees for Poetic Justice's sake.

Barkeep - where's the beer?! A last round of Summer Ale for everyone.


----------



## j79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, it's been a long time!!!

Currently, the box in the upper right says: Last Visit: March 29th, 2006 at 05:33 AM.

I'm amazed to see this thread is still alive and kicking 

Good times...

EDIT -- WOW, I need to update my signature...


----------



## pds (Oct 18, 2009)

Then welcome back J.

What is the current rig?


----------



## j79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks pds! I remember I use to visit macosx.com daily (along with macsurfer and a few other mac related sites!)

I got sidetracked with school and then work. I think it's the PC I'm forced to use at work that reminds me how great Macs and OSX are.

Currently:

Mac Pro 2.26 w 12GB RAM, 2TB total HDD, and 512 ati hooked to a 24" acd
MacBook Pro (pre unibody) 2.4 w 4GB RAM
Two Mac Minis (one is hooked to the TV as a media center and the other to an old 20acd that's more of a "guest" computer)

all hooked to an Airport Extreme

And an iPhone 3g


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 14, 2009)

Well then mosey back up the bar and I will buy you a Sam Adams Winter Larger because that is what I am drinking now, or are you an Ale drinker?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet setup j79  wouldn't mind one of those Mac Pros myself either..

I think I'll have gluchwein.. need something warm. 8 1/2 more days of autumn/winter left


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I remember in my old days in school and having some great hard cider at this cool little British style bar called The Old Toad. They even served in warm if you wanted.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 25, 2009)

Warm?!  

I believe you mean "room temperature," my dear fellow.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 25, 2009)

Geeze, back in the day they served hard cider to anyone?? I wonder if that's good or bad...

The thought of warm cider does seem a bit odd, or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 26, 2009)

bbloke said:


> Warm?!
> 
> I believe you mean "room temperature," my dear fellow.



Yep. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 26, 2009)

Satcomer said:


> Yep. Thanks for pointing that out.


Hehehe

It's OK, I actually thought you were making a quip.  It's a standard, jokey insult that British beers are warm.  Actually, ciders are often chilled here, so The Old Toad's approach did seem a little unusual.

Anyway, the lagers here tend to be cold but "real ales" are served at room temperature.  I was told by beer experts years ago this was because the cold would hide the tastes of the ales, but that it was OK to chill lagers because they have no real taste.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 28, 2009)

I guess ales being room temperature make more sense when it's miserably cold outside. So nice when practically in December one can still go out in a t-shirt and flip-flops...


----------



## ora (Nov 29, 2009)

bbloke said:


> Warm?!
> 
> I believe you mean "room temperature," my dear fellow.



You can actually have warm cider too, along the lines of mulled wine.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> So nice when practically in December one can still go out in a t-shirt and flip-flops...



Also known as Florida.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope, not Florida  somewhere better


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 1, 2009)

Well I know there is a place better than Florida, because after 17 years, I'm a bit tired of it.

Where are you talking about though?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> Nope, not Florida  somewhere better



Well it's late spring in Australia right now. Is that what you are thinking?


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2009)

A place where people go outdoors in a T-shirt and flip-flops in December?  Must be Newcastle, UK.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 2, 2009)

No, not Newcastle either  Somewhere bigger than France if that helps.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 2, 2009)

Hmmm... Argentina?


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2009)

Bigger than France... let's see.... Luxemburg? :^) - oh, oh wait, no - Monte Carlo!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope, neither.


----------



## pds (Dec 4, 2009)

Ah - So how are things on the ranch?

Are you able to bring a few nachos from El Coco Loco to the bar and grill?

There are no nachos like TexMex nachos from Houston.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 5, 2009)

Texas, eh?  Are you vegetarian and, if so, do you want us to send you emergency food parcels out there?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 8, 2009)

No ranch yet - but one day...
I don't like animals on my plate. So far the only place where that's been an issue was at Chuy's - I just don't get why on earth would anyone want to put meat things in queso... live and learn I guess.


----------



## pds (Dec 9, 2009)

Woo Hoooo - first real snow!!!

We just got 5 inches of the fluffy white stuff. Work just bought a used plow and truck to try to save some green so I got to run around playing in the snow, not getting my feet wet and getting paid for it!

And at the end of the day - Hot Cider with ginger and cinnamon. Ah - I do like the winter.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 9, 2009)

pds said:


> Woo Hoooo - first real snow!!!
> 
> We just got 5 inches of the fluffy white stuff. Work just bought a used plow and truck to try to save some green so I got to run around playing in the snow, not getting my feet wet and getting paid for it!
> 
> And at the end of the day - Hot Cider with ginger and cinnamon. Ah - I do like the winter.


Oh so lucky! I'm heading up to Michigan a couple days before Christmas and I hope to see snow!!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 9, 2009)

icemanjc said:


> Oh so lucky! I'm heading up to Michigan a couple days before Christmas and I hope to see snow!!



Just remember from this old Northerner (grew up in Upstate NY, Lake Snow area) to use the snow on the road rules:

1. Use at least the twice of distance when braking to stop. 

2. Four wheel drive will help you get out of ditches but are hard as heck to drive in slippery conditions. So go a little slower in snowy conditions and don't ever break really hard, you will slid uncontrollably if you do.

3. Be a real defensive driver in Snowy conditions. Don't follow any vehicle to close and keep good distances between cars.

4. Never lay on the pedal in snowy conditions, you will do nothing but spin your tires and bury your tires deeper into the snow.

5. When sliding get off the breaks. Stopping the wheels will make you slide even more in icing conditions.

Just keep these simple rules in mind and you should be find in Snowy road conditions. Just remember the turtle wins the race in slick conditions.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah, the joys of driving in snowy/icy conditions...  We're taught to allow ten times the stopping distance and also to use higher gears to prevent wheel spin.

Actually, I've found a relevant page of The Highway Code (which learners in the UK have to remember before passing their driving test): Driving in adverse weather conditions.


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2009)

I love to drive in the snow, I get vicarious pleasure out of seeing folks on the side of the road (hurt cars, not hurt people).

I take my children learning to drive out to a big empty parking lot and have them see what trouncing on the brakes or stomping on the gas will do to you, but I have to borrow someone else's car because ....

*knocks on wood

My Honda Civic just keeps going and going. I can't get it to spin out, even when I try in the parking lot. It seems they designed it with slippery driving conditions in mind.

*knocks once more just in case


****************
Funny that the Brits call it a higher gear, we call it a lower gear. But then that Jeremy cat with the car show on BBC calls it High Gear (or is it Top Gear)


----------



## bbloke (Dec 18, 2009)

pds said:


> Funny that the Brits call it a higher gear, we call it a lower gear. But then that Jeremy cat with the car show on BBC calls it High Gear (or is it Top Gear)


Really?  I'm surprised, actually!  

We call higher gears the ones with the higher numeric value, which are the ones used at higher speeds.  Is that what you were assuming (or knew)?  I suppose I'd never thought of it as potentially being the other way round.  The highest gear (e.g. 5th gear) is sometimes called the top gear, hence the name of the BBC show.  

Oh, possibly best not to look up the episode where Jeremy, Richard, and James travel across the south of the US.


----------



## pds (Dec 19, 2009)

My bad - I misunderstood the text from the link you posted


> drive at a slow speed in as high a gear as possible



Use a lower gear for more control. Higher gear for more speed.

Clarkson in Alabama - what a trip!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys talking of snow driving cursed me he last two days.  We now got 20+ inches here in Virginia and I need some warm cider now.


----------



## bbloke (Dec 21, 2009)

pds said:


> My bad - I misunderstood the text from the link you posted


Oh, OK.



pds said:


> Use a lower gear for more control. Higher gear for more speed.


Under normal circumstances, yes.  The reason they advise a higher gear in the snow is to reduce wheel spin, as lower gears provide more torque.  (But I imagine you know this already!)



pds said:


> Clarkson in Alabama - what a trip!!!


I particularly liked the driver-cooling system that Jeremy constructed.   



Satcomer said:


> You guys talking of snow driving cursed me he last two days.  We now got 20+ inches here in Virginia and I need some warm cider now.


Ooops, sorry.  Err, where's that link to driving in a heat wave?


----------



## pds (Dec 21, 2009)

Satcomer - Hot Cider - with cinnamon and nutmeg

I am just north of where this snow hit. 40 miles south they had six inches and here - zip!
But it's nice, because the skating out on our pond has been just fabulous.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2010)

While on the mood for rewatching all James Bonds in order again... I saw _Tomorrow Never Dies_ yesterday. And nearly giggled half of the movie as Elliot Carver does look like someone as does Henry Gupta too. Less so when the film was released...


----------



## reed (Jan 16, 2010)

Just saw an amazing, so bad 60's(?) film on the cable channel here... and this is no joke...

Title... "Dracula in Pakistan"  Yes, you heard me right. Check it out gang.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds like a bizarre concept!  Mind you, perhaps he went there to get away from crucifixes?   (Sorry...)  

Did you watch it all the way through?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 31, 2010)

Reminds me of this bizarre vintage clip.


----------



## reed (Feb 5, 2010)

Rhisiart (the clip)....hey cut it out.... that's me doing the the dishes.


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2010)

Bartender, warm up the Plasma TV, there may be a rush.

I just told the street I think the Saints will win and I'll buy a round if they do.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I hope the Saints do well. I also hope Wales gives England a lesson in rugby in London this afternoon.


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2010)

how often do they play rugby? Seems like a rough go - do they play more than once a week?


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2010)

And - I'll buy the round if they win - but told the street I'd buy if they loose. That's what you get for betting under the influence. :<P


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2010)

pds said:


> how often do they play rugby? Seems like a rough go - do they play more than once a week?


Players play for their respective clubs weekly. The best players are selected for the national teams. The *Six Nations* tournament takes place in Feb/March each year and consists of England, Italy, Scotland, Ireland, Wales and France.

The Saints game is live on British television tonight.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 7, 2010)

Rhisiart said:


> Well I hope the Saints do well. I also hope Wales gives England a lesson in rugby in London this afternoon.


We were watching the match yesterday (supporting England, I'm afraid) and we thought it was going to be a continuation of the English tradition of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 7, 2010)

bbloke said:


> We were watching the match yesterday (supporting England, I'm afraid) and we thought it was going to be a continuation of the English tradition of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory...


Oh well, clearly not this time! A superior English side and poor Welsh discipline.

I hope the Saints (or the Colts) learn the lesson here.


----------



## pds (Feb 7, 2010)

What a game - Saints by 2 touchdowns!

It sure didn't look like that was going to be the outcome after the first quarter.

So the Six Nations matches are only every week, or is it more intense?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2010)

Not too bad a show.
And a great selection of TV ads...


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't even remember the ads - except the stupid one for the Dodge Charger that made me sure I'd never buy one.

And I remember the Tebow one, but only know what it's about because someone told me.

And the Who made me feel old.  They are my favorite band, and the show was wild, but Roger has smoked one too many Pall Malls.


----------



## pds (Feb 8, 2010)

oh - and the Letterman ad was funny. But CBS made such a big deal about how all the ads were sold (after rumors appeared that they couldn't sell them) and then lots of them were for CBS programming...

End result - betcha it's a yoy decline in revenue even with increased viewership.


----------



## nervus (Sep 4, 2010)

*Walks in .... Place looks dusty, dirty and dim ... *
Hello? Anybody here? 
*Removes spiders and cobwebs*
*checks beerpump: DRY!!!*
What has happened??
*Takes out flask of whiskey from the cupboard. Opens flask and pours a good measure in a glass* GULP...
What to do? Close this joint?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 17, 2010)

Barkeep, time to open and serve me some cold ones.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2010)

The next round is on the house 

Soo... what's new y'all?

I don't like noticing it's fall again... the temperatures start to stay below 90 most days. 
Well, I guess time soon to start to figure when and how to start to grow some of the plants that need lower temparatures to get started.


----------



## hotrodG4 (Sep 20, 2010)

getting ready for winter here in the nor'east. got the 3 bmw's stowed away in the shop for the winter and got the suburban and truck out. looking forward to buisness slowing down for a few months. all is well in my little corner of this dirt ball.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 22, 2010)

Have the leave turn turned yet for anyone? 

Satcomer ask's while drinking Octoberfest.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2010)

Leave turn?
Well, at least the trees are green. They were brown earlier but as it's been raining recently it looks much more lively again. 
This year the plan for Octoberfest is to see New Braunfels.


----------



## hotrodG4 (Sep 22, 2010)

they are starting to change along the tow path and harpersferry. as it changes more it it gets quite pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2010)

Northern Dutchess County is beginning to turn, the drive from the river to Amenia (over a bit of a hill) is gorgeous. I was traveling up from the city the other day and you can see how the color changes as you go. Kind of the opposite of the Bluebonnets marching up from the south around San Antonio.

Tis the season of Apple Cider for the kids, hard cider for the adults.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't had good hard cider since I moved from Upstate NY. I sure miss that in the fall Because this retired math teacher would make some and sell it around town. Nothing like locally grown made cider.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh well, a change for tomorrow to 50++ F to JFK and hten 50ish in Europe for a week...
Oh well, time to meet the relatives  (and good enough as a comment for who don't know the long enough story..)


----------



## pds (Sep 27, 2010)

@ sat

Too true. Cider just does not travel well. The best stuff is made right here in the Hudson Valley. 'Course I think our apples are the best anywhere too. Probably because I can walk up to the tree and take my pick.


----------



## nervus (Oct 2, 2010)

Yikes... cider 
Do me a Westmalle Triple please.

Wheather is soft and rainy. A sweet start of fall here. Makes up for our weird political conditions


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel jealous of you all in Europe.  It is sometimes hard here in the Southern States to find good beer.  Individual Brew pups are hard to find around these parts unlike the Northeast.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 10, 2010)

In the case of the UK, I'd say we are blessed with many micro and medium sized breweries producing traditional ale (room temperature). Also many pubs and bars now also sell good quality ice cold German lager.

That said, most Brits still stick to mass produced insipid tasteless lager, which I find hard to understand.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not a beer fan but I feel the pain of poor selection of drinks. 
Occasionally some pubs or breweries have about Hot Fuzz selection of wines (i.e. two kinds: red, and white)


----------



## pds (Oct 15, 2010)

Barkeep!

Set everyone up with a round - in celebration of my new macbook pro. Well technically it belongs to the job, but hey - it is portable


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 16, 2010)

Rhisiart said:


> That said, most Brits still stick to mass produced insipid tasteless lager, which I find hard to understand.



I guess it's just us special people (n either side of the pond) that appreciate the finer beers instead. 

Satcomer slaps himself for being so snobby about this.


On side note: Did anyone get to a really good Octoberfest yet?


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2010)

Enough. Hamish Imlach had a phrase in this song concerning cider.... "apple cider makes me heave"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCt-iFLWhJg


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2010)

Well Giaguara when I was leaving a friend's Halloween party his wife's black cat reminded me of your icon by the way the cat was sitting on top of their old CRT TV. It swear it was in almost that same stance as your icon picture. 

At least we bobbed for apple's (the real one a person eats) in out drunken state.  I then the next morning while leaving saw this cat perk up when I was walking out (hungover like a champ) the next morning.  Plus we did have some hard cider too!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, our black kitties were safely indoors (as always - not a place to keep the cats outdoors in the city, and especially when one of them is blind it would be even less safe for him) while we went to do a bit of walking and pub-crawling donwtown. 
The 6th Street was quite full of people and there were a bunch of awesome costumes there. I guess I should just get the pics from the camera and upload them to flickr - but kind of waiting anxiously for FedEx today to get my new Mac Mini Server so I might do the uploads from that.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 16, 2010)

So how is your Mac Mini Server?  

By the way, I just had a good beer after work today and that hit the spot!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2010)

The Server is goood  and fortunately some time to properly play around with it around the holidays.

This winter it seems way warmer here than last year... after a few days of 50s or 60s (13-20 c) now it's 82F out so I should probably do the browsing outdoors. 
Not cold enough now for some fancy German xmas drinks but need some of those anyway - gluhwein of course, and a tradition I picked in Ireland from the German housemates: Feuerzangenbowle. Ah so yummy.


----------



## Rhisiart (Dec 22, 2010)

_From the BBC:_

When you visit Germany in the cold months you might come across a drink called Feuerzangenbowle - sometimes referred to as Crambambuli. 

*Ingredients*

Some weeks before the Feuerzangenbowle is to be served, buy:

4 Oranges
1 Lemon (friends of a healthy lifestyle might want to add raisins and two apples)
1 bottle of rum (54%)

Peel all the fruit, separate the flesh and place the segments in a bowl. Add rum to cover the fruit, put a lid on the bowl, and let it sit until the day of the Feuerzangenbowle. If a weaker effect is desired, skip the bit about soaking the fruit.

*For the Bowle itself you will need:*

4-5 bottles of red wine (to avoid a storming hangover, it may pay not to buy the cheapest red available)
1 bottle of rum (54%)
4 cloves
1 stick of cinnamon
1 cone of sugar1

*Method*

Pour the wine into a big pot and add the cinnamon and the cloves.

Add the rum-soaked fruit, saving the rum3.

Heat the mixture to a temperature at which it starts steaming.

Place the Feuerzange over the pot and place the cone on it horizontally, not upright. Now use a large scoop to douse the cone with rum.

When the cone is nicely soaked, dim the light and ignite the sugar. You will be treated to a nice display of blue flames and of bits of molten, burning sugar dripping into the wine.

Continue to pour rum onto the cone until it's fully molten and has disappeared into the wine.

Remove the Feuerzange once all the flames have died down and serve the Feuerzangenbowle in mugs.

The mixture of hot wine, rum and sugar ensures an immediate feeling of warmth and relaxation for the consumer. This makes it the perfect drink for a cold winter night. Sometimes you will find Feuerzangenbowle being offered at Christmas markets. Don't try it, stick to the Glühwein ('mulled wine') instead.

*A Word of Caution*

Be prepared for igniting the cone of sugar. Flames might reach a height of 50cm so make sure the space above the pot is free. Most importantly use a metal scoop and never, ever pour the rum straight from the bottle. Also, be aware of the fact that the Feuerzange itself will be a little warmer than room temperature, so do not remove it with your bare hands.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 22, 2010)

My housemates always skipped the part of soaking (or adding) the fruit.
But you can also add some vanilla sugar, some orange flavor, or even use the gluhwein/mulled wine spice mixes with the wine. 

In US a friend found a place where they do sell the sugarcone holders but surprise surprise they are out of them. Amazon.de (how fun trying to order with less than elementary German) doesn't want to ship the sugarcone holders 'abroad'. But anything that's metal and allows the sugar to drip/melt/does not get damaged in fire should do in emergency. This year we'll use a metal cooling rack for cakes for that.
And sugarcones seem easier to find - I've seen them in plenty of groceries (HEB, Randall's etc) next to the Mexican spices.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 23, 2010)

And here something to laugh, British style. Problems with a blackberry and an apple...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 30, 2011)

Gee, an empty bar? 
Let's try to do something to revive it...
As it's still a _bar_, how about some bar talk? I found a few weeks ago the perfect pirate rum. _Tortuga_ rums. They make those in the Caymans. 
Now the only problem I have (not a problem yet as got a bunch of rum still left) is where to find more in this state. It's just the perfect drink with some tropical juice - no matter which of the rums you use. I usually skip the dark rums as I'm afraid they might give a headache after, but I haven't so far got any with Tortuga.


----------



## fryke (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm an absinthe man myself. So I'm pouring me some Jade PF 1901 right now. 4cl of absinthe, about 10 to 15cl of water... How wonderful a Sunday can end.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 31, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> And here something to laugh, British style. Problems with a blackberry and an apple...



I gave a good number of my friends a good laugh with that one.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2011)

I was drinking my beer while reading (and laughing all the way) How to Destroy the Earth.


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the 1st good method: Whipped by a cosmic string.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 7, 2011)

How to destroy the _earth_? Quit distroying the universe, rather...

How's the weather been around where y'all live?

Here it's been horrible for the past week. Monday it was nice until the evening, fine for a walk in a t-shirt... then freezing and below for days. Stupid weather killed my papayas, oranges and lemons, it seems. Grr. 
And Friday morning a less than a nice wakeup by a jet engine loud fire alarm. The sprinkler system froze and as those water pipes burst, the whole house had alarms on like 6 AM. And as they had over 200 alarms for the same reason in the city, it took them a while to shut it up.
Add to that frozen highways, so lots of places were closed on Friday. Perfect few days of hiding behind books and hot chocolate.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 12, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> .... Perfect few days of hiding behind books and hot chocolate.



Are you playing the DD? If you are I will take another round of Sam Adam's Noble Pils.

By the way, it's been cold here to and luckily we missed the last round of bitter winter weather here in NVA, that the rest of South was hammered with.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 15, 2011)

The _DD_? What's that? I guess not as I don't even know what it's sort for.

Well, at least the weather is back to more normal. 70s during the day, 55-60 at night, so time to get some plant seedlings started for this summer.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> The _DD_? What's that? I guess not as I don't even know what it's sort for.



Designated Driver

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, then no. If I drink, the Mr drives.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone up for a taste of spring?  Who will be serving the Green Beer?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 14, 2011)

I will I guess. Need to get some people to celebrate Paddy's day, and I'm for some reason finding a lot of friends are making excuses not to go drinking this Thursday.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2011)

I did end up spending Paddy's day with just my Mr. in the most Irish style pub in town we knew. And since then, we did have a few proper pints in Ireland too.

Now... well, summer is on definitely, been for a long time. How's everyone doing?

I've got the balcony even greener than last year I think. Two bananas, 4-5 pineapples (hopefully ready for a pineapple fruit next year), some smaller ones too, patio tomatoes, strawberries, some Korean herbs I don't remember the name of but that love the balcony, a new lemon tree, lemon grass, Thai peppers, various herbs, and one coffee plant out of five from last year still alive.
Kind of looking forward to having a balcony that will get daylight also in winter - here it's just early morning sun, at the best until 11.30, but between September and March nothing. One of the number of reasons for looking for a different place...

Does anyone else like gardening here? Surely I can't be the only one...

Or if you don't like gardening, let's talk about books then.
Do you prefer your books analog or digital? What kind of stuff do you usually read? 
Who are your favorite authors? Anyone in bookcrossing or goodreads? What are you reading now?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 3, 2011)

Well in m y older age and love of podcasts I am now using audiobooks from Audible.  

Now, anyone up for a drink on this US holiday weekend ?


----------



## The MokXnster (Oct 20, 2011)

Woah!!! Still lives. Incredible. 
B33R M3 NOW and keep it coming, been a long, long while I haven't come here.

Giaguara Hi!!!
I don't really call it gardenning but I have a few plants outside my apart. Got strawberries too, roses and a few flowers I have no damn idea what they are. I have a nice front yard full of sun so it's good for the greens.

I read too, last one I read is Night World 1 and the one before, I went back to reading it again, it has been a while. The Alchemist by Coelho, what an amazing read this thing is. A wild adventure. A great moral. Yeah I like.

Well I have a thing for paper so most of them are this way but I read a LOT of stuff online so makes me say about the same of the 2...

I am a Science-Fiction, Horror and Classics reader mostly. But the 3 best books I've ever read are Neuromancer by Gibson, Hyperion by Simmons and 1984 by Orwell.

NOW my Mac... I'm sooOOOoOoOOOooooOOOoo old school, it's a dinosaur. Running Panther 10.3.9. Yeah talk about behind, way behind. But I have the most it can run as far as apps go. It's way up to date for it's not up to date at all operating system. LOL It can very hardly handle the new sites and stuff, it's a G4 Sawtooth. That's ok, I can manage to wait longer for a page to load and not see some stuff. There's still a lot of things I can watch so it doesn't bother me. Still manage to have a lot of fun and create a lot. One day I'll have a better one. No worries.

And well, Satcomer, you always come up with the most interesting stuff, very cool.

L8r gals and guys

->


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, I remember your 8.6 for a long time so I guess 10.3.9 is a lot of steps up from that 
The growing season starts to be over here... mostly because of the lack of sun for the direction the balcony is facing. 
Herve's could definitely get more revival of the thread... how about a free virtual drink for the next page?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I am sitting here enjoying my Samuel Adams laughing at the new World of Warcraft: Chuck Norris - Commercial. This is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2011)

And I'm sipping some vodka, about to go read some crime books and to get ready for tomorrow. 
I guess I've lived in this city long enough when whenever I feel like I'm getting a bad cold, I just assume it's the cedar season. (winter? check...) 
Well, soon it's gluchwein season...

By the way, this is priceless  
http://www.cultofmac.com/130842/dj-uses-a-macbook-pro-to-play-tunes-at-microsoft-store-opening/


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2011)

Giaguara said:


> By the way, this is priceless
> http://www.cultofmac.com/130842/dj-uses-a-macbook-pro-to-play-tunes-at-microsoft-store-opening/



I am surprised I missed this opening. There was no information in the Local News here about the opening, since it is less that 30 miles from me.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, you might still want to go there one day to see how funny the M$ stores are. 
I saw last summer the one in Minneapolis. Directly in front of the Apple store, and everything pretty much like in Apple store but always with the twist like "let's not call it a genius bar" "let's make that long desk of darker and cheaper looking wood". Oooh - and the Microsoft dance. Did they hire a bunch of folks from Joe's Crabshack?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2011)

Everybody must get drunk!  A Winter Lager for the season. 

Happy Hanukkah  & Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2011)

Yea, happy Saturnalia and happy Mithra's birthday or Catmas or whatever solstice thing you might fancy celebrating


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 29, 2011)

Everyone have a Safe New Year!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2012)

Doesn't anyone drink anymore? Bartender pour me another!


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope people haven't quit drinking yet 
I got some nice aged cachaça this week from a friend who went to São Paulo. Strong stuff...
Or how about some Paddy's, Satcomer? A delicious, Irish whiskey that seems just impossible to find in the US. Apart of some JFK tax free (and probably Boston)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2012)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I hope people haven't quit drinking yet
> I got some nice aged cachaça this week from a friend who went to São Paulo. Strong stuff...
> Or how about some Paddy's, Satcomer? A delicious, Irish whiskey that seems just impossible to find in the US. Apart of some JFK tax free (and probably Boston)



Never had that. I'm a straight beer drinker don't you know.


----------



## reed (Apr 21, 2012)

Do people still drink boiler makers? I can't anymore, not that I did many in my youth, but when I did the evening was a riot as was the next morning. Just to know they still exist. A wee glass of this or that is okay these days.... in moderation...... of course.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2012)

reed said:
			
		

> Do people still drink boiler makers? I can't anymore, not that I did many in my youth, but when I did the evening was a riot as was the next morning. Just to know they still exist. A wee glass of this or that is okay these days.... in moderation...... of course.



That's the drink for college age kids. I had to abandon those kind of drinks when I left college.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 3, 2012)

How was everyones summer (winter down under). I sure hope everyone drive safely or used a DD when having drinking and parties. Be safe.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2012)

The cities planned for cars is one of my complaints... when there are no pubs in crawling distance like there are in Europe (or NYC or if you happen to live in some artsy 'burbs of some bigger cities), it's not that common to go out for a pint. It's completely different when you can walk for 15 minutes or take a public transport to get to the pub districts. It would be nice to have some pubs in a walking distance...


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 6, 2012)

Talking of cities, here's a Liverpool joke.

The Pope is handing out miracles to sick kids in Liverpool. Billy walks on stage and asks him, "Can you help me with my hearing?"

The Pope says "Yes" and puts his hands on Billy's ears and prays, removes them and says, "How is your hearing now?"

Billy says, "I don't know, it's not till next Wednesday"


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 5, 2013)

Would the last person out the door turn off the lights? Looks like the Bar is closed.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't realize how quiet it's been... but closed, nope. No way. How about a round of Jameson for all? On the house


----------



## reed (Feb 5, 2013)

How about a double Jameson? Speaking of turing off the lights... reminds me of a cartoon in a French paper after the Chernobyl accident... way back when (of course the radioactive cloud didn't pass the French frontier as one stupid minister said)... anyway two old ladies sitting on a bench with ruins and dead trees behind them. The last remaining people in the area.  One says to the other...."last one turns out the lights."

Keep Bob's place open guys...


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 7, 2013)

So this is the after hours party! Satcomer goes back to his chair and gets another ale.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2013)

Triple Jameson too.
Talking about whiskey (as it's soon Paddy's day), I was struggling for quite a while here in the south to find Paddy's whiskey. It's made by Jameson distillery, and it's a Cork thing. So far in the US I only found it at an airport tax free at JFK and somewhere in Boston and SF. Of course the whiskey shipping and tax issues are weird limiting where you can order from (just like for some seeds and plants - like citrus plants to TX, FL or CA), but I did finally find a place that has Paddy's, and that ships it to Texas too. So just waiting for my mail order whiskey now 
Flavorwise it's quite like Jameson, but smoother. (and the only way to have whiskey: smooth, straight, no ice) Even my sister likes it, and she does not usually like whiskey.


----------



## reed (Mar 10, 2013)

Rounds for everybody... thanks Giaguara. Here's to you and all the gang. Paddy's... Hmm. Couldn't find it in certain bars years back in NYC. My good friend Dennis from the Bronx, who was a rigger at the Metropolitan Museum swore by Paddys.Was in anger when they were no longer importing it anymore. I'm talking way back when. One day... I walked into The Carlow East after work and Denny was sitting at the bar... "hi Denny how are things?"... he turns to me "F#ck you!" Great guy. I miss him. I always prefered Jameson or..... Black Bush if I could afford it. 
Best to all...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 12, 2013)

Try at thewhiskeyplace - they have Paddy's and ship it mostly anywhere. (I'm not bothering to put a full link to that as I pretend it'll keep the readers younger than the legal drinking age where they live from finding it, ... you'll find it anyway). Your friend might like to order it from there too, if NY is now as paddysless as TX. Get 2 bottles so with the slower shipping... it actually costs about the same or even a bit less than in Ireland. Ha! 

I hope our bottles are here by the time new Justified airs. I know watching that show I should probably drink Kentucky bourbon, but I'm just not a fan of corn whiskeys.
Justified and Raylan or Boyd have not only influenced my whiskey consumption recently - I've got a cowboy hat too. Cowboy boots and the other accessories I already had earlier, so better dress up as the urban cowboy before the spring will finally be here as it's more fun before it gets too hot.


----------



## Satcomer (May 4, 2013)

Does anyone want to drink at this bar anymore?


----------



## jbarley (May 7, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> Does anyone want to drink at this bar anymore?



I'll have a drink with you, but please make it a Scotch.


----------



## Satcomer (May 20, 2013)

Scotch it is for the gentleman!  I on the other hand will have some Scotch Ale 

Now to get some conversations going: Is it me or are some car drivers getting angry with SUV drivers. I mean being behind a SUV driver going around a left hand turn or a curve in rode and they act as if their vehicle will tip over and go around 3 (US) miles/hour. I mean I can't count the number of times I missed a left turn light because some SUV is taking it's sweet time going making a left turn (we drive on the right in the USA)! 

Does anyone else see SUV drivers by themselves most of the time? To me it's a waist of gas.


----------



## reed (May 21, 2013)

Well Satcomer & gang... good to hear from you guys... "Scotch is for Gentleman?" Hmm. I always thought it was Porto (sherry) and a fine wine. No matter. I still like Scotch.... and trust me. I am no gentleman.... only with ladies and children.

Concerning these military cars... SUVs... frankly they should be banned from USA roads and only used in Iraq, Afghanistan or any part of the world where one can have "fun." Quads ditto. "Jerks on three wheels" I call them. Like guns."You like playing with an automatic or a machine gun.... well go play "overthere." And enjoy.
Time for a wee dram.... Best to all the gang at Bob's Place.
 Been awhile since I checked in to see what's cooking.


----------



## nervus (May 21, 2013)

Aaaah....  Been away a very log time  
So for me a white beer ...

SUV's hmm?  If you are still driving here (Netherlands) in one of those you will be marked as a "loser". There are not many of them anymore to see. And let's face it: an Audi A8 is a far better looking car


----------



## DeltaMac (May 21, 2013)

I'm not too sure how "SUV" somehow relates to a "military car"
And - even the Audi Q7 is a pretty fair example that doesn't need to be nervously steered through a slow corner
http://www.ooyyo.net/detail/c=CD5A2...BE1A01D6617F3844110/9094895030877438774.html/

I can't really speak for Satcomer - but I'm expecting that Satcomer was really talking about the _driver_, and not so much the type of vehicle.
I don't know who said:


> The car is not the problem - It is the nut that holds the wheel.


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2013)

Another Scotch Ale for me please!

Yes I was over ranting about slow corners SUVs (at least here in the US). Plus to open another driver rant it is what I call the "Red Light Sleeper". You have all seen this affect, your about to take a (US) left hand turn  (with a green arrow to go) and the first car goes while the next car just sits there for a good 7 to 15 seconds before going. It always get to  me why people do this especially on quick light arrows to turn.  I was just caught behind one coming home tonight from the grocery store.  He didn't move when the green arrow came on and stayed to the last second of the arrow (all three off us behind the driver were beeping at him (yes it was a guy driver))! 

Wow I got that off my chest  Please don't drink & drive.


----------



## nervus (May 22, 2013)

My personal pet-hate are the speed-controls on the outgoing roads: you are leaving the city, no buildings anymore, no crossroads and the sign "city-border" is 50 meters ahead of you. You are speeding up and "bang" ... another ticket for exceeding the speed with 10 km/h. Which means just 100 euro's to hand over to our lovely government. They have this system fully automated now: a very small speed camera is placed, the measurement goes wireless to the police department and from there to the "justitieel incassobureau" (a dutch word I cannot translate adequate but it is the centralized completely automated fine factory) which will send you a letter with date, time, place and the severity of your "crime" and of course the cost of it. Because I have a GPS in my car, I can check the exact spot of the perpetration... and the last yup 50 meters from the sign, no crossroads, no houses, empty road 

Do me another beer to remove my irritation


----------



## Satcomer (May 24, 2013)

Here is a strong beer for your speed camera issues. 

I here speed camera issues in Maryland (In Virginia we call The People's Republic of Maryland) and they have speed cameras between DC & Baltimore. Plus at one time Maryland wanted to ban people from smoking in their own house.  An uproar from all TV& Radio Stations put a stop to that. 

Plus in the States most of these cameras are run by private companies.  The fines my friend  got were so low it would cost them more if they went to court to fight it.  It seems like a racket most of the time. I had a coworker get a ticket for 1 mile over the speed limit, (on a downhill street) and a soon as he went to court about it the case, it was thrown out, so go figure.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm definitely not a fan of SUVs either. The more I see annoyingly and purposelessly (unless the point is to make the fat driver to look less fat when they are next to an oversized car? Anyway, there are a lot of those giant cars here) huge cars, the more I like the tiny ones. Like the Smart. Or these
http://www.toxel.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/smallcars07.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1408/1130186669_5764269a38.jpg
- or sometimes it makes me want to get a Marauder to go even bigger.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic

Another things that annoy me on the road is just bad driving and mobile phone use while driving. It seems everyone around here drives like they are the princess, like any of the rules or laws don't apply to them... and the only things I see the police ever trying to tackle is drink driving (i.e. downtown or roads coming from downtown on Friday and Saturday evenings). Nothing else. Nothing about endangering traffic while more interested in twittering or talking on phone while driving, nothing about illegal bypassing from the wrong side, or not using the blinkies to indicate one's intent in turning, nothing about switching the lanes WHILE you are turning to a different road, and so on. The list is endless. Drunk driving (as long as you won't hurt anyone else except yourself) and children on the backseat who can't deal with one second of entertainment absitence (thus needing the constant Disney videos on that SUVs entertainment system) don't even make that list.


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2013)

I want a Marauder - then all those drunks, twits and non-blinkie users better watch out!!! 

Really? Blinkies??


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2013)

One Boilermaker please. (use JD and SA Boston Lager, please)


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2013)

keep the faith baby... we are still here....by hook or crook.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2013)

A round of beer (or virtual drink of choise) for y'all.  
How's the fall so far? I love being able to enjoy summer clothes still for a month or two...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 5, 2013)

Well my area in Norther Virginia we just had what old timers used to call Indian Summers. It's been the last few days in the 80° F ranges and fells like Summer, I and many others could even ware shorts the past few days. 

Thanks for the virtual beers!  Another round for my friends.


----------



## pds (Oct 7, 2013)

Hudson Valley here, we just had a front run through with really severe winds. There's still a tornado watch out for Kingston and surrounding areas - until 5 pm. Got to go look at my sailboat - hope its still at the moor.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 7, 2013)

pds said:


> Hudson Valley here, we just had a front run through with really severe winds. There's still a tornado watch out for Kingston and surrounding areas - until 5 pm. Got to go look at my sailboat - hope its still at the moor.



We had the same watch here to with the same warnings. Just about 5 minutes of heavy winds and a lot of tree limb in the road again but it only last about 5 minutes.

On a side note I still have some Sam Adams OctoberFest and here is another on me:


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2013)

It's been weird here in the South recently, weatherwise. A lot of rain... raining like in Cork, when usually it doesn't rain at all here. Well, today after a week there's some sunshine (or it's not raining right now). 
And talking about beer... do any of you use Untappd? I use it occasionally, but of course the problem is I rarely drink beer. I can find ciders in it (last one I had was a Magners, essentially a Bulmers, just sold as a different name in the US), but I'd kind of like to find something like Goodreads but for wine.


----------



## reed (Oct 19, 2013)

Time for a mint tea with a drop of.... of.... any ideas guys?


----------



## jbarley (Oct 19, 2013)

Giaguara said:


> It's been weird here in the South recently, weatherwise. A lot of rain... raining like in Cork, when usually it doesn't rain at all here. Well, today after a week there's some sunshine (or it's not raining right now).
> And talking about beer... do any of you use Untappd? I use it occasionally, but of course the problem is I rarely drink beer. I can find ciders in it (last one I had was a Magners, essentially a Bulmers, just sold as a different name in the US), but I'd kind of like to find something like Goodreads but for wine.


Why waste space in your stomach, just stick to a good single malt scotch.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2013)

Scotch? Blasphemy. Whiskey...
Reed, how about some rum in that mint tea?


----------



## reed (Nov 17, 2013)

Good idea Giaguara...  rum it is. Have to pop out to the store and get a bottle however...


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2014)

I could really go for an Irish Winter. Anyone game?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ooh, I'll have one too.  

Any of you guys watch the Olympics?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2014)

I have watch the some of the downhill and other Ski events. However with the USA NBC delay and crappy color audio and knowing the outcome ahead of time, especially hockey outcomes.  IMHO it is not the Russian fault (except the location, IMHO it have been farther North) or anything along that line it's sits squarely on the heals of NBC.


----------



## reed (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay guys... after all that I have read I need a shot of...... a smoothy. Cheers.


----------



## reed (Mar 31, 2014)

I was kidding for the smoothy. It was a Jameson... just a shot.... but that was some time back. Haven't checked in for a bit. Cheers gang.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2014)

A Jameson for you on the house 
Been a while indeed. What's everyone up to? I'm kind of doing some slow apartment archeology to unearth the past fiveish years of my living... while hoping to get a bit bigger place soon. With less stuff of course.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't worry Giauara you'll get more stuff as you grow older. 

Anyone have a good drink for Spring?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh don't I know that... 
Of the random stuff that is still going to be kept... how about all the Newton developer CDs?  yep, those do have sentimental value. 
So I'll be packing, moving, unpacking stuff for the next few weeks.

For spring... how about St Germain cocktail? It tastes like spring to me, and I love it with a weekend brunch.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2014)

Giaguara said:


> Oh don't I know that...
> Of the random stuff that is still going to be kept... how about all the Newton developer CDs?  yep, those do have sentimental value.
> So I'll be packing, moving, unpacking stuff for the next few weeks.



One thing when I moved recently to Upstate NY I found my Mac book Pro (in my signature) would tell me my battery needed replacing. I know it was a year old replacement that had been working great so i had to do a SMC Reset then everything acted great after that.

So an ale for everybody!


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2014)

... and some bubbly?  on the house.
The new home is so much nicer than the previous - even if half the stuff is still unpacked.


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2014)

When I moved I came earlier this year I found a box or two that made me wonder why I even kept that stuff!  So when is the house warming party?

So the next round is on me.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh yes, the next round - it's about time to! How about some Beluga? Or if we don't have that in stock, Smirnoff, smooth, no ice. My friend Jim used to love that stuff (used to, because he died recently, way too young).
Sigh. Too long out of my home this summer, so guess what? I'm now starting to clear more of the moving boxes out of the way. It's only been five months... (and two months on the road, three deaths, two funerals, and I don't even dare to count further) - actually, make mine a double.
On the same time I see lots of cool new stuff. The new layout looks fresh and inviting. A handful of projects are heading my way, and it looks like I'm about to start some proper running too.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 5, 2014)

Giagura I would say as younger self in the Army I ran upto  5 miles a day. Now in my older years my knees are starting to ache. So I say go for a bicycle instead to save you older self the pains!


On the other hand did anyone go to Okotoberfest?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2014)

We saw Beerfest in 35 mm, does that count as Oktoberfest? 

And finally getting a new bicycle too... the one I want will be available in December. A few more months to wait doesn't hurt, especially as I've been hunting for a bike I like since 2007. 

But I do want to run and to walk too - I never believed I'd be fast or "could" run. I guess I've now realized how simple running can really be if you put it right;

1. Put your left foot forward.
2. Put your right foot forward.
3. Repeat until you get there. Don't get bored, keep inspired, and don't give up.

And if that's still too complicated, my uncle will run faster than you  (he doesn't have legs).

It's not about the speed, it's about... well, thinking with your feet? About doing stuff for yourself, and getting some self-discipline. 
Never compare yourself to the others - because for someone who's just starting to do something, you'd be comparing your chapter 1 to someone else's chapter 20. It's the same as going back to reading books that are at least Ludlum sized, with hundreds of pages of action. Some concentration, new horizons, and new ideas never hurt anyone.


----------



## ksv (Oct 21, 2014)

Wheeeeee! Who's up for a drink?


----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey ksv, how my favorite Nordic anarchist?

Here in NY it's Apple Cider time

Which means time to vote too. I have decided we need VOICE - Vote Out Incumbent Candidates Everywhere. I don't like the incumbents here but don't like the challengers either. So I'll just make it a policy to express my VOICE. Could you imagine the scene if there were a total reversal in Washington (every single seat switches hands)?  It could not be worse, regardless of what Bill Cosby says.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2014)

I say lift a drink for the lives of those two Canadian Soldiers.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2014)

^ for the two Canadian soldiers - and for ksv - long time no see; how's life been treating you?


----------



## nervus (Oct 31, 2014)

Howdie, folks… I feel a bit guilty for my long abscense. For me a simple wine of the house, oh and let the others take something to drink to on my expense  
Just preparing to survive the latest cultural import from the anglo-american world: Halloween     As if we do not have are own  dubious traditions


----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2015)

*Stumbles in. Looks around a bit. Finds an empty table. Sits down and puts head on table.*

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh wait, itʻs been this empty in the bar? :-/ 
Oh boy, I feel like Iʻve been all talking to myself...

Hi Arden - whatʻs new? A good year so far?

Iʻm kind of technologically and analogically frustrated at the moment. Like feeling Iʻve got a bad Braille-dyslexia (to write it with the dots, you mirror the characters, and then go right to left on reverse side etc; the numbers 1234567890 do the same sequence as letter a-j but I always reverse something, and then everything else is always some code or switch... argh).

Itʻs just a really awesome and frustrating feel on the same time  now if only I could quick figure a way to make the regular keyboard use a perkins-type input (like fds = 123 and jkl = 456) itʻd get quick easier.

Meanwhile... it looks like a brunch time. So anyone up for a mimosa? I might need something like that -  got a race to run in the evening...


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2015)

I will mosey up and order a straight wiskey.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 16, 2015)

... there. 
And happy St Patrickʻs day!

If a year ago someone would have told me that Iʻd be going to a school I go to now, and would be taking  crash courses in braille and M&O and all sorts of accessibility related stuff, Iʻd have laughed really loudly. But Iʻm also HAPPY. My mum died, and a dear friend died, but Iʻve learned my new skills (and plenty more to learn). And Iʻve got many new friends, all of which have some sort of "Accessibility" issues. I have officially a "print disability" because I read braille. Itʻs fantastic - why would I wear glasses if I donʻt want to? Eye comfort is often easier to fix with different color lenses for me - than relying just in prescriptions. Lots of volunteering, lots of learning - and lots of learning ahead. But itʻs all worth it.

I am PROUD my my print "disability". Just because I CAN READ & WRITE it seems rather backwards to call me disabled doesnʻt it? I can also talk for hours about the new writing systems, and colors - and also because of all the special colorblocking/medical shades I wear, about more mundane and invisible versions of vision impairments like color blindness. Itʻs a richness. 

Slainte guys!


----------



## pds (Apr 27, 2015)

I was just wasting time reading from the beginning of the the thread - only one thing to say

Wheeeeeee!

Well two things - I miss Tree/Tagliatelle/Herve


----------



## chevy (May 23, 2015)

I like the new site design. Fast and clean. Elegant.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 23, 2015)

Ah, just noticed that, too! Very nice...
Maybe this will help draw more folks to the site again.


----------



## fryke (May 28, 2015)

Not reeeeeeally, I guess. But at least I've written something again. Hi, group! I'll have pint of whatever's on tap, please.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2015)

What's the summer drink at the bar this week? I say I could go for a piña colada!


----------



## pds (Feb 27, 2016)

Man, this place is feelin' run down and lonely. Even a hot topic like the FBI thumpin' on civil liberties and First Amendment Rights brings just three posters. And the view to post ratio is 23 to 1. Guess the fire has gone out of the belly.

Oh well, I'll just cry in my Near Beer and wait for the crowd to come in on St Paddy's Day.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah. And I am not sure why.


----------



## pds (Feb 29, 2016)

The firebrands have all moved on - I see familiar screen names on various sites, with that same bite in the argument. I guess this is just a help site these days.

Guess they found a different bar.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 29, 2016)

Which is okay. That’s how the site first got started - helping others.


----------



## pds (Mar 4, 2016)

At the certified crazy circus of Political Debate the funniest thing comes to mind.

Trumps adversaries (was it Rubio) said - in effect - Trump is a little Prick.

To which Trump replies (paraphrasing) No No No - I'm a BIG Prick!!!

Drink up everyone - the end is near.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 4, 2016)

ROTFLOL


----------



## ksv (Mar 7, 2016)

Cheers!


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 9, 2016)

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2016)

I need a drink for the fall of sensible love in New York State!


----------



## pds (Mar 19, 2016)

Just make sure no-one drops a ruffi in it


----------



## pds (Mar 22, 2016)

So - did the FBI really find someone to crack the code or did they realize they had less chance than a snowball in hell to come out with a win?


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 22, 2016)

They have their top men on it:






--J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2016)

And if some one really did ‘approach' the FBI, what hack did they come up with and why do they need two weeks to ‘test it’ ?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2016)

Well according to the article This is Apple's response to FBI hack we will hear all amount of new stories!

The US and other governments won't stop to break smart phone encryption and this will come up again in the future!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 29, 2016)

Along with the additional questions. Like: Did they really break into the phone? Did they find anything on that phone worth all this trouble? 
What exactly did they get from that phone? What technique did they use to break into it? 
Or did they try to break in and lost everything? 

The DOJ and FBI and NSA are not done. The ‘Oh Never Mind’ is egg on FBI face, and no one won this stand down. But Apple better be prepared for the next one. 
Or the FBI, DOJ, and NSA should hire better hackers.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2016)

How was everyone's Summer? Someone pour me a good OctoberFest ale!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 17, 2016)

The summer was too short. Maybe it’s time for me to retire


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 17, 2016)

Cheryl said:


> The summer was too short. Maybe it’s time for me to retire



Your to Young to retire!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2016)

I guess that is one way to look at it. Just don’t have the energy I u’sta.


----------



## pds (Sep 23, 2016)

Sounds like a teacher. My worst year was teaching 6th graders in Egypt. Made me look at September with distinct fear and loathing.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 24, 2016)

6th graders --- 

In my case it is not the students - just the years of mandated stupidness that wear you down. 
An example: I had a classroom library years before it was demanded in classrooms (that was a sure hint they were going to get rid of school libraries and librarians). My classroom library was set up just like a public library - books set up by genre. Out of the blue, it was mandated that all classroom library books be presented in baskets. I had way too many books and putting them in baskets would require additional shelves. I placated the powers above with just a couple of baskets on the tops of my shelves. 
Then came the mandate to put all classroom library books in Lexile order, not genre. (Lexile is one of the many types of rating books by reading ability) Good thing I did not spend time looking up the ratings and rearranging my shelves because the new order is to organize by Fontas (a different rating). 
If I bide my time, that mandate will change - again. Why should a teacher have to defend the set up of a classroom? I am suppose to have a spot for small group instruction that kids walk to. My room is not big enough for this, so I walk to the students. Oh and I am evaluated on my classroom environment.


----------



## pds (Sep 28, 2016)

No Child Left Behind - No Teacher Left Unblamed


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, IOS 10 is a bollocks'd up mess, eh?


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 4, 2016)

explain please


----------



## pds (Oct 6, 2016)

I like it. Much easier to see, sped up my 5s, cute stuff in iMessage. Still getting used to the new unlocking procedure and wind up with Siri chirping at me rather than getting to the main screen, but all in all it is worth the price.


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 1, 2016)

Unless your year old iPod will not accept it. 

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 27, 2016)

How is anyone up for another drink? We are slowly loosing our sci-fi heros Carrie Fisher Dies. "May the Force be with you" in the next life!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2017)

The bar seems closed!


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 21, 2017)

Some of us never leave.

--J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2017)

You're a lush! 

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2017)

Just getting home from work.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 20, 2018)

We had snow here today in the Finger Lakes region over night! Please bring Spring already!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 21, 2018)

Mother Nature wants to play.


----------



## Satcomer (May 1, 2018)

it's 75 today and looks really great, good bye old man Winter!


----------



## Cheryl (May 4, 2018)

I am not sure I am ready to deal with Mother Nature’s spring. Rain, wind, lions and tigers and bears.


----------



## Topazy (Aug 28, 2018)

I had a great experience visiting Harvey's Bar and Grill! The lady who served our drinks and food were really friendly and made us feel welcoming and comfortable. It is a very quiet and relaxing atmosphere i definitely will be visiting Harvey's again!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Main project of past year __water table_
_Laptop:*i5,16 gb ram*_


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 26, 2018)

Well it's Fall again! The leave on the trees will be changing very soon!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 6, 2018)

I guess no one is drinking here anymore here, turn out the lights on this thread!


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey, leave the lights on. We're still here, just nothing to say - out loud.


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 6, 2018)

Just standing on the corner, watching all the girls (I mean, the world) go by...


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 8, 2018)

I have _seen _things . . . you people . . . wouldn't _believe_!

--J. "A Man? A _Police_ Man?" D.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 31, 2019)

Where is everybody?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2019)

Right here


----------



## bbloke (Aug 31, 2019)

Lurking...


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2020)

Yo barkeep! I need a drink! 
something that will calm the nerves and feed the soul. 
something that can help make sense of all the bullshit going on!
Something that can restore faith that we can find our way out of this mess

ya got any of that barkeep?


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 11, 2020)

*Barkeep:* Vote ! November 3rd !  Vote ! And make sure you vote wisely !


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2020)

Mmm vote! To wash away the orange aftertaste!


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2020)

Vote!  That’s the right spirit ;^)


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 11, 2020)

Be sure to remember on election day: Vote early, and vote often!


----------



## pds (Jun 11, 2020)

To cover the spread for those suffering from suppressed voting rights?


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 11, 2020)

to give courage to those suffering and stand with them while you (+ others) wait _(looks at watch)_ several hours for your turn to VOTE!


----------



## pds (Jun 13, 2020)

A topsy-turvy world this one. The deficit hawks create trillion dollar holes in the budget, the “deep state” scaremongers turn the deep state power against the people, the supporters of states rights coerce the states.............

no wonder I needed a drink


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 13, 2020)

And orangeman along with his base point the blame fingers at everyone else. 

Yeah, a good stiff drink.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 14, 2020)

142 days - but I'm not counting.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 15, 2020)

At least in my Upstate NY County they are opening up some business! I most definitely need a haircut so pour me drink during this lockdown!


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2020)

Satcomer. Some of us upstaters are only upstate to the metro area. (Cough Ulster cough)
But cutting your own hair in the mirror is good coordination training ;^)


----------



## pds (Jun 15, 2020)

Especially after thr Herveling pours you couple.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 15, 2020)

Or if you have a significant other with you - show your trust in that person and have him/her cut the hair. 

Remember it is only hair and it will grow back.


----------



## pds (Jun 19, 2020)

As long as you water it well here at herves’


----------



## pds (Jul 16, 2020)

so the EU court said that Apple didn’t cheat on its taxes but that Ireland did what it had the right to do, attracted businesses (and jobs) with low tax rates. Apple gets to keep the $14 billion. The judge chastised the prosecutor for “searching for headlines”


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 16, 2020)

Well, it is good to see that at least one court gets it right.


----------



## pds (Jul 17, 2020)

Yeah. Hang in there Ruth!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 19, 2020)

Bartender pour me another drink!


----------



## pds (Aug 29, 2020)

I just finished reading “The boys on the boat” (ok listing to on audible) and am struck by the idea of that deep unity of heart that propelled the boys. Seems we don’t often get to that point when you‘re not just in the zone but bound to others in that zone. I got the feeling that is part of our present national malaise, that we are preoccupied with how I look or how I'm seen and slogging through without a vision for what we could be. A lot of the young people I work with have never felt anything like it. Maybe the guys in an army platoon find a facsimile of it,

ok. I think I’ve had one too many. I’ll stop now. Barkeep, my tab please. 

Great read though. I recommend it (and the delivery system).


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2020)

_{quietly waiting for "Winds of Winter" to be released}_


----------



## ksv (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey, just checking in to hear your opinions on Apple Silicon


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 15, 2020)

If you have a recent iPhone or iPad, you already have a silicon. But it will be a big transition to a desktop or laptop silicon. Developers need to update apps to support Silicon. Translate to massive updates if your favorite apps will even port to it.


----------



## pds (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey ksv! good to see ya - have one on me.

Well, seems the Senate Majority is set on preserving our precious National Monuments. Let's all raise a glass to Monumental Hypocrisy as our dear friend Mitch promises to push through a new Supreme Court justice 46 days ahead of a presidential election.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2020)

Mitch - the keeper of the graveyard -  will be facing a fight. And I hope he gets a black eye on this one. Congress goes on an October election break and won't be back until after November 3rd. 

RIP - RBG


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2020)

Cheryl said:


> If you have a recent iPhone or iPad, you already have a silicon. But it will be a big transition to a desktop or laptop silicon. Developers need to update apps to support Silicon. Translate to massive updates if your favorite apps will even port to it.



This is what I believe is true through Mac history! That is also the reason I wait until Mac OS is on version 2 of the product for longevity!


----------



## pds (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas too all unless you'd rather celebrate Festivus (for the rest of us). In all cases, we've turned a corner and headed for the light. As Roger and Pete said "gotta feeling' 21 is gonna be a good year."


----------



## chevy (Dec 31, 2020)

pds said:


> Merry Christmas too all unless you'd rather celebrate Festivus (for the rest of us). In all cases, we've turned a corner and headed for the light. As Roger and Pete said "gotta feeling' 21 is gonna be a good year."



2021 will surely be a good year. 2020 prepared the way: when you exit an ugly tunnel, the sun always looks bright.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 30, 2021)

To me I wanted to keep up this cordial thread, so Bartender pour me another drink! 

So what is everybody doing with these lockdown orders I’m starting to think thatto me it seems NOT be flattening the curve at all and have made it worse!

To me as a fellow Human animal we should go on as usually because humans need interaction with people and we citizens need to argue against lockdowns because they don’t work!

I just wanted to get that off army chest today!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 30, 2021)

Actually, I respectfully disagree with you. Lockdowns do work - when people follow them. Yes, most humans need interaction with others. But if people followed the simple request and the phases as the lockdown had eased, the time under lockdown would not be so bad and we could have gotten back to life as usual sooner. 

It is when people think they won't contract the virus because they never get sick and they snub the request of wearing a mask, staying six feet apart from others and going out only when absolutely necessary. That is when the virus get spread to others whose body can not handle the fight of the virus. 

Take the Sturgis event as an example. All those people traveled from many different states and when they went home they not only got the virus but spread it to their family and to others in their community. If they stayed home, the chances are they would not have gotten sick or at least not spread it to others. 

I can still wave to my neighbors and chat with them while standing in our own yards. Zoom meetings have been great to keep in contact with those from out of town or across town. I still have human contact.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2021)

I have to agree with Cheryl: lockdowns do work and there is data to show this.  I agree there are caveats: people have to follow them, rules need to be informed by the science, and the rules need to be clear.  

In the UK, we can see this with the graphs of the number of cases, hospitalizations, and deaths.  The first lockdown (16 March, 2020) was late but did drive down the cases.  The government then tried to open up the country quite quickly over the summer and get back to normal-ish, but the scientists were uneasy.  Guess what... cases started to shoot up again.  The second lockdown started on 31 October, 2020.  Cases began coming down again.  The government didn’t want to be the ones that cancelled the holidays and so told everyone to enjoy their Christmas and New Year...  Very predictably, a few days after Christmas, another spike began...  The government was again very slow to act but declared another lockdown on 4 January, 2021.  Cases are coming down again and, thank goodness, we have a vaccination programme now too.

There are various sites for collections of graphs.  Here’s one example for the UK: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-uk-covid-cases-deaths-and-vaccinations-today

I know it‘s pretty awful for everyone, not being able to do the things we’re used to, missing friends and family, and some suffering from mental health issues as a result of the isolation and anxiety.  But for the sake of protecting those around us and to help those on the medical frontline, we need to stick to it, limit the spread, and give the vaccinations time to start having an effect.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 31, 2021)

The US had the same results when states opened up way too early. But then we also had states that refused to acknowledge the science and the need to lock down. That's when they fudged the numbers to make it look like all is well. Stupidity. 

Now it will be awhile before we can 'get back to normal'.  But will it ever be back to normal? For many it will be a life of caution because of the unknown of these new variants of the virus.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2021)

To me Lockdowns over the past year ever cured the spread! Take example of States still in harsh lockdown States compare a non lockdown State! I want to see if Texas, Florida and others compared to similar sized States that opened up! I want proof to see if lockdowns and masked States to unmasked States compared to deaths!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 15, 2021)

You should compare with positive cases, but then we have a problem with the states that manipulate the numbers like Florida (and possibly Texas). Then you have the deniers like South Dakota. I'm not sure we can get true numbers. Which states opened up and had to go back because the positive cases went up? 

We went through the same mask/no mask, stay at home/go partying in 1918. That flu went around the world at least twice (some say three or four times) before people got smart.


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 15, 2021)

I refuse to put a mask on my computer!






What?

– J.D.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2021)

I'll be less familiar with the details for the US and the reporting in individual states, but I can comment on what we've been seeing in the UK.

When the pandemic first hit, we had very little testing and people were also told to *NOT* visit their GPs (doctors) in order to reduce the spread and they were not tested.  The main concern was to limit the spread and we were still gearing up for the pandemic, we simply did not have the testing capacity in place yet.  In other words, our number of cases during the first wave were likely to be very significantly underestimated.  The testing improved over the coming months and people were then encouraged to get one of a variety of tests if they showed any symptoms, and so we have a more accurate (although not perfect) picture of the situation.  Testing has come along further still now, and parents with children at school now have twice weekly lateral flow tests (although imperfect) and then go for a different test if one of these gives a positive result.

Bear in mind that it may take something like roughly 4-14 days for people to develop symptoms and get tested, and then it is typically a few weeks between infections and deaths.  So there will always be lag in the graphs we see, whether we compare cases and hospitalizations, cases and deaths, lockdowns and cases, re-opening and cases, etc.  Always take this lag into account when looking at data.

I've noticed an earlier link I provided now does not work.  So, I've grabbed some data from Our World in Data (https://ourworldindata.org/covid-cases) and annotated one of the graphs.  The government here has made rather a mess of things with complex (and inconsistent) rules, opening up, locking down again, and so on, so I've included some of the key points only...  Hopefully the data is helpful.

To me, it is clear that lockdowns do reduce the number of cases (and therefore deaths).  They may be brute force for protecting the population and the healthcare infrastructure, but they work.  The other options are vaccination and/or very carefully managed testing and tracing.  New Zealand and a number of Asian countries have done well.

With any lockdown, it is also important that: the restrictions are strong enough, the rules are clear, and that the public follow them.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2021)

Following on from Cheryl's mention of the Spanish Flu, you might be interested in this article in National Geographic:








						How they flattened the curve during the 1918 Spanish Flu
					

Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				






> In 2007, a study in the Journal of the American Medi[c]al Association analyzed health data from the U.S. census that experienced the 1918 pandemic, and charted the death rates of 43 U.S. cities. That same year, two studies published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences sought to understand how responses influenced the disease’s spread in different cities. By comparing fatality rates, timing, and public health interventions, they found death rates were around 50 percent lower in cities that implemented preventative measures early on, versus those that did so late or not at all. The most effective efforts had simultaneously closed schools, churches, and theaters, and banned public gatherings. This would allow time for vaccine development (though a flu vaccine was not used until the 1940s) and lessened the strain on health care systems.





> The studies reached another important conclusion: That relaxing intervention measures too early could cause an otherwise stabilized city to relapse. St. Louis, for example, was so emboldened by its low death rate that the city lifted restrictions on public gatherings less than two months after the outbreak began. A rash of new cases soon followed. Of the cities that kept interventions in place, none experienced a second wave of high death rates.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 19, 2021)

bbloke said:


> The government here has made rather a mess of things with complex (and inconsistent) rules, opening up, locking down again, and so on,



I think many governments were just like this. The US had inconsistent rules between states and within states. The former president didn't want to do anything because he would be blamed if it went bad, so he dumped the responsibility to the states - many of which didn't know what they were doing and didn't have the finances to get it right. 



bbloke said:


> is also important that: the restrictions are strong enough, the rules are clear, and that the public follow them.



You got that right !


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 19, 2021)

As a NYS citizen I am shocked but not surprised by the articles about Governor Cuomo coverup controversy:  Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s top aide admits administration  ... is one of many things he under investigations!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2021)

Hmm.  After questions about effectiveness of lockdowns, I've provided access to quite a lot of data over several posts about coronavirus infections and measures for control, as well as parallels with the Spanish Flu, another pandemic.  There are quite clear scientific observations.  

With no discussion of that data and now a tangential criticism of a governor who, after I checked, is a Democrat, I'm suspecting this is really about politics rather than the science of the pandemic...  If so, well, I suspect we'll easily find Republicans behaving badly too:








						Florida newspaper investigation finds state government misled public on Covid as cases rose
					

Governor Ron DeSantis and his administration ‘suppressed facts’ and ‘dispensed dangerous misinformation’, according to paper




					www.theguardian.com
				






> According to the newspaper, Republican DeSantis influenced a state administration that “suppressed unfavorable facts, dispensed dangerous misinformation, dismissed public health professionals, and promoted the views of scientific dissenters” who supported the governor’s ambivalent approach to the disease.





> The investigation found that the Florida department of health’s county-level spokespeople stopped issuing public statements about Covid-19 between September and the 3 November election.





> As Florida’s case total approached 900,000 before the election, Dan Gelber, mayor of Miami Beach, said at a press event, while calling for a statewide mask mandate: “It’s become pretty clear that what Florida is doing right now isn’t working. It’s unmistakably clear that Florida’s approach to managing this pandemic is failing pretty horribly.”



Personally, when it comes to the coronavirus, I'm really not bothered about supporting particular politicians or political parties (whether in the UK or in the US).  I'm much more interested in what the scientists and healthcare professionals are finding and advizing.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 19, 2021)

Cheryl said:


> I think many governments were just like this. The US had inconsistent rules between states and within states. The former president didn't want to do anything because he would be blamed if it went bad, so he dumped the responsibility to the states - many of which didn't know what they were doing and didn't have the finances to get it right.


I think the current UK government and the previous US administration have mostly been examples of how not to handle the pandemic!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 20, 2021)

Satcomer said:


> As a NYS citizen I am shocked but not surprised by the articles about Governor Cuomo coverup controversy:  Gov. Andrew Cuomo’s top aide admits administration ... is one of many things he under investigations!



Let the investigations finish before making any opinions. I question why suddenly these gals came into the spotlight and why people are making a big deal over 'he made me uncomfortable'. When a certain GOP admitted on hot mike, people shrugged their shoulders and said it was locker room talk. 

Yes, I agree, much of this is politics gone a muck.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 21, 2021)

@Satcomer You've also talked about areas using and not using masks, so I've had a look for information on this too.  I'm trying hard to present you with helpful information from many angles, as you originally wanted to know more.


*US study.  *Taken from: Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, March 12, 2021, Vol. 70, No. 10.
"A" (left) shows the results of states using masks in the US.  "B" (right) shows results where states allowed the public to go to restaurants, etc.  Deaths and cases decreased once masks were being used.  Unsurprisingly, dining in restaurants (can't use a mask while eating and drinking, confined space and possible ventilation issues, etc.) was linked to an increase.






*US study.  *A slide taken from a presentation by the University of Kansas (https://ipsr.ku.edu/covid19/images/Mask_Mandate_forJoCo.pdf), showing how deaths were increasing in counties that didn't require the use of masks (compared to a county that did require the use of masks) within the same state:





*International study.*  A survey (190+ countries) where mortality (per million) was looked at in relation to speed of mask usage, amongst other factors (https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.22.20109231v5.full.pdf).  Late usage or non-usage of masks shows a rather clear spike...





*UK data. * Interestingly, the Office for National Statistics had a Figure showing deaths due to flu (influenza), pneumonia, and the coronavirus (COVID-19): https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...deathsoccurringbetween1januaryand31august2020.  With the social distancing and mask usage, the number of cases of flu have plummeted.  Unsurprisingly, the measures against COVID-19 limit the spread of other diseases too, so it shows they do work.  Also, if anyone tries telling you COVID-19 is no worse than the flu, you can see they're simply on another planet (or don't want to see) and it's not worth wasting your breath!





Well, I hope that helps with some US-centric data too!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2021)

Thanks *bbloke. *


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 22, 2021)

I visited the wayback machine to February, 2002.  The topic of the day: weather. 

What's the weather by you? Here we have some warm 65° F sun.  But this being March, I know we will get slammed with winter like snow and wind. 
While the robins are singing around here, it is way too early for garden work or planting.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 23, 2021)

On a different note, has anyone seen the Alstate commercial that uses a singing hood ornament? There is something creepy about that singing hood ornament. 
Here's reference:


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2021)

Oooh, could start a thread on creepy music videos!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 24, 2021)

(Thank you, Satcomer, by the way.  )


----------



## Doctor X (Mar 26, 2021)

bbloke said:


> Oooh, could start a thread on creepy music videos!



CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!!!!


























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br3xx4Al6ps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c399HPb01s

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 26, 2021)

Well weather has been psychotic these days (think of the old saying March in Lion out like a Lamb”) high in 70 f and 40 the next day! At least the snow has all melted!


----------



## pds (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes. Too sad ;^(. Ski season ends with a slushy.


----------



## bbloke (Mar 29, 2021)

We don't get all that much snow here so I love it when we do get it.  If I had to live with it on a regular basis, I might change my mind...  It always sad when the white powder turns to a grey or brown slush.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2021)

bbloke said:


> We don't get all that much snow here so I love it when we do get it.  If I had to live with it on a regular basis, I might change my mind...  It always sad when the white powder turns to a grey or brown slush.



Stop gloating BBlooke about living in old warm South!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 4, 2021)

It does eventually turn grey and dirty slush.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 4, 2021)

Satcomer said:


> Stop gloating BBlooke about living in old warm South!


  *chuckle*  Not gloating about anything, I promise.

Unless you're in Alaska, I think all of the US is south of the UK.  

We get less of the exciting weather, but I suppose we sometimes get four seasons in one day!


----------



## bbloke (Apr 11, 2021)

Speaking of which... we’re getting sun, rain, hail, snow, and sun again all in one day recently!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 11, 2021)

It's not nice to fool Mother Nature


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2021)

bbloke said:


> Speaking of which... we’re getting sun, rain, hail, snow, and sun again all in one day recently!



Sounds as if your early Spring have the same kind of psychotic weather!


----------



## bbloke (May 10, 2021)

Ahhh, we've moved on to lots of rain now.  But they're also predicting a decent summer.  Seems a bit far in advance to try to make that prediction!


----------



## Cheryl (May 10, 2021)

The only thing those forecasters get right: At 9 pm it is dark. 

(disclaimer: except during the summer in parts of Canada & Alaska & Iceland)


----------



## pds (May 11, 2021)

We lived in Moscow for a couple years - on the top floor of a 14 story building near Moscow State University.  The evenings were spectacular through the western windows as the sun set after 11 pm (iirc) in a magenta glow and then rose again before 6 in a full blaze of color in the eastern windows. I was a wonderfully weird light to go for a stroll in on warm summer nights.

Not always dark at 9.


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2021)

pds said:


> Not always dark at 9.


I had a disclaimer included.


----------



## bbloke (May 15, 2021)

I remember one trip to Canada and it was still dark outside at breakfast time.  We'd arrived late the night before and had been jet lagged, so we were very sleepy and had not seen much of the landscape when a friend drove us from the airport to the hotel.  Whilst having breakfast, we asked each other how far away the mountains must be.  As the sun rose, the outdoors became illuminated and we realised the mountains were right next to us!  We quickly learned that the apparent late sun rises and early sun sets for us were because the sun had to get above the mountains.


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2021)

Man it was actually 77 here in Upstate NYS and Sunny at least 3 days! This has been great for once this year!


----------



## Cheryl (May 18, 2021)

Glad to see you smile.


----------



## bbloke (May 19, 2021)

That sounds quite nice, Satcomer.  

Going from snow, cold, rain, and the dark, I know people who have lived in very different parts of the world and told me of temperatures ~60 C (~140 F).  I'm definitely not made for those sorts of temperatures!


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 29, 2021)

Well it’s officially Summer now but we have wetter this Summer and the rivers are just about to go over their banks! Luckily I live on hill so I just have to worry about too much rain will cause land slides!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2021)

We're also seeing the news about the heatwave in the north west of the US and in Canada.  Almost 50 °C in British Columbia?!


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 11, 2021)

This Summer night her have been cool, 80 F and 60 F at night! This is not normal this time of year!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 11, 2021)

As I recall from many moons ago (or we could use the wayback machine) these strange weather happenings were blamed on El Nino or La Nina. But then I could be confusing this. 
I wonder --- if this is just a pattern repeating itself from 100 - 150 - 200 years ago.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 4, 2021)

Well with the M1 the summer has been great! It's been great so far and this thing is fast!


----------



## pds (Aug 5, 2021)

Which one do you have? I got the m1air. It is definitely fast, but it’s not “pleasant” or “fun” if you know what I mean. That is down to the OS I guess. It is cold and hard. I’m not looking for lucky skeumorphism ala the big cats, but there is minimal as a style and there’s minimal as a lack of style (heart?).
I met Big Sut with this MacBook Air and I’m not sure if it’s the m1 or the OS that has me at my iMac.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 5, 2021)

Oooh, you got a new Mac, Satcomer?  Which one did you get?  I'm jealous!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2021)

bbloke said:


> Oooh, you got a new Mac, Satcomer?  Which one did you get?  I'm jealous!



The Mac book Air, I wanted to get my feet wet in M1 World changes sooner than later!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 6, 2021)

Nice!    My work machine is about 4 years old but gets very heavy usage every day.  So it's not super old, but there are times I'd like something a bit faster and with more RAM... and more storage of course!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2021)

bbloke said:


> Nice!    My work machine is about 4 years old but gets very heavy usage every day.  So it's not super old, but there are times I'd like something a bit faster and with more RAM... and more storage of course!



You should get the M1 Mac Book Air then you could dib your fingers in the current Mac OS! I am very surprised at the speed on the M1 chips!


----------



## ksv (Aug 16, 2021)

The M1 is awesome. Looking forward to next gen Apple Silicon chips! It's taken surprisingly long so far for a two year transition. I got an Air first and then got it replaced by an MBP from work. I think I actually prefer the Air – better keyboard and I still find the touch bar less usable than physical keys.

It's so nice to see that familiar faces are still around here. Cheers and wheeee!


----------



## bbloke (Aug 17, 2021)

Good to see you too, ksv!


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 19, 2021)

KSV glad to see you again!


----------



## ksv (Aug 23, 2021)

This one is for @ScottW

I joined this place in 2000, when I was 12. After a while and quite some posts, edX invited me to be a mod, which I felt as a great honour. Not sure how long that career lasted, perhaps a year or two.

I think it must've been the summer of 2002 when I was approached by a guy, Bjørn, on the airport on way home from summer vacation, for the sole reason I was using a PowerBook G4. Back then, there weren't many Mac users, especially our age. Turned out edX was a fellow acquaintance! Bjørn met edX the year before. Bjørn is now a lecturer and edX a psychologist.

I've made such a lot of connections through this forum, mostly indirectly. Once, I made some question about arabic language, and Gia put me in touch with a Saudi, who connected me with another person who's been a friend for years now.

The only forum member here I've met in person though is toast (François), who I made video reports with, from Apple Expo 2003. He also came visit us in Oslo in 2016.

I'd like to hand out big kudos to @ScottW for still keeping this forum up. That's some longevity!
Cheers for friendships and lifelong connections


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2021)

KSV what do think about the new M1 Mac Book Pro chip? Will you jump at that this holiday season?


----------



## ksv (Dec 23, 2021)

The M1 Pro and Max are awesome, but the M1 provides more than enough power for my daily work. Also love the fact that my laptop stays cool and silent. Lack of support for more than one external display is a significant downside though. Won't be spending own money on an upgrade, but my employer might have to next year 

How about you?


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 24, 2021)

ksv said:


> The M1 Pro and Max are awesome, but the M1 provides more than enough power for my daily work. Also love the fact that my laptop stays cool and silent. Lack of support for more than one external display is a significant downside though. Won't be spending own money on an upgrade, but my employer might have to next year
> 
> How about you?


Nope1 The M1 Mac Book Air is enough to this retiree to get email and web boards!


----------



## pds (Jan 9, 2022)

happy new year one and all.

I don't think it would be too expensive to buy a round for the house.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy New Year to everyone too.  

Let's hope 2022 is an improvement over 2021...  (crosses fingers)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 9, 2022)

Yea however I'm waiting from Spring! Winter is starting to grow old today! However it's been surprising not very snowy. Sure we have some dusting but nothing heavy sense November of last year! I guess my prediction sense we had raining Summer/Fall I was afraid of massive snow falls but we finally have a semi mild winter so far! This first one sense 2013!


----------



## pds (Jan 9, 2022)

Yeah. Not much incentive to hit the slopes yet. 




my daughter in Frankfurt had her first experience of xcountry!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 9, 2022)

Luxury.

We had to walk that way, uphill, both ways.

– J.D.


----------



## pds (Jan 9, 2022)

The down part of uphill was tough. Xcountry skis are hard to turn


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2022)

This reminds me! When I was young my friend convinced me after work to go to local ski slope for evening sky day on a Wednesday ! I had my own skis and so did he so went went in his car and half there is started light snowing (in was January) and besides the ski officials, a Mother and he preteen kid and us two guys on all the slopes! After being in high school sky club I was pretty good and my friend was just as good! So we were doing the moles expert courses when a official stop us at the top hill said on strait course thee slicked it down for race the next day and asked use to try the slick course out and they would time us! so my friend went down first and then it was my turn! The course went have down the 1500 hill to 25 meter Plateau before it became steep again and on forest have I was making good time! Then on the plateau I saw that young kid come out of the woods and cut across the sloop I was doing about 50 miles and hour! I hit the back of his skis and flew the air saying sh@t through thew air into snow bank with my skies going everywhere! One official came right over me and when I was getting back up his buddy was kicking the Mother son off the slopes! That was interesting sky adventure funny things though, soon I joined the Army and never went skiing ever again and end up giving my skis up to my nephews and they used them to race in sky club because they were extra long built for maxim speed!


----------



## pds (Jan 19, 2022)

Today that kid will be on a snowboard. .

 I was running a program on a local mountain one year, and we had this one young “instructor” who was a tremendous skier but a real a-hole. We usually got the “instructors” to participate in professional training to get certified. At the cert test he got bored and started hot-shotting around, came out of the trees and crashed into the trainer. 

Needless to say he failed. Odd to say he blamed the trainer for not getting out of the way. 

I mentioned. A-hole


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 9, 2022)

My younger friend died today (he was 38) whom lost his father at age of 43 from heart attack! I guess high blood pressure runs in families! He was really nice guy!


----------



## pds (Feb 10, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. Youth is not a refuge from the heart attack


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2022)

On my mind right now I worried we heading down a Nuclear Showdown and this not good!!! As an American I believe it's tragic for Ukraine but it's not in our best interest! Sure Support them behind the tables but don't frag us into Nuclear War! Kids today just don't understand how Dangerous Tin Doctors can be!


----------



## pds (Mar 1, 2022)

Dear friends on both sides who used to be dear friends. The whole thing hurts.

But - big picture - it is clear (to me) that 
 1 eye for an eye needs to be buried as a diplomatic tool. We pushed NATO eastward to keep the line between us and them rather than using a more enlightened approach of interactive co-development. 
  2 things that happen today bear fruit in the future. I am thinking that in the day expanding NATO seemed like a good thing. What today seems like a good thing (to many) that will bear awful fruit in the future - (cough maga cough).

The world needs more WE, less us and them.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 1, 2022)

pds said:


> The world needs more WE, less us and them.


Except...
1. There are those who think it is all about them and them alone. The what's in it for me syndrome. 
2. These are the same people who push the lies and CAN NOT be trusted. Similar to a snake oil salesman. 

Do we let one leader just invade and take over land that is not theirs? Putin took parts and essentially got away with it. Now he is threatening war on the world. If it becomes a world war with the US involved, it will be because the other guy threw the first punch. And my crystal ball is cloudy when it comes to the question of nukes.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> Except...
> 1. There are those who think it is all about them and them alone. The what's in it for me syndrome.
> 2. These are the same people who push the lies and CAN NOT be trusted. Similar to a snake oil salesman.
> 
> Do we let one leader just invade and take over land that is not theirs? Putin took parts and essentially got away with it. Now he is threatening war on the world. If it becomes a world war with the US involved, it will be because the other guy threw the first punch. And my crystal ball is cloudy when it comes to the question of nukes.



Well here's frightening article Ukraine invasion: Putin puts Russia nuclear forces on 'Special Alert'! This is getting really serious now!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 2, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> Well here's frightening article Ukraine invasion: Putin puts Russia nuclear forces on 'Special Alert'! This is getting really serious now!


That was what I was referring to. No one knows if he is just flexing his muscles or if something will set him off enough to push the button. Hence the EU, UK, US, et al are working together.


----------



## pds (Mar 3, 2022)

ok so my point was too subtle.  Let’s see
a bombastic, autocratic, surrounded~by~yes~men bully, anti-democratic leader with a penchant for (character) assasination, a narcissistic nationalist show off prevaricator ?

yup - we got one of them


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 3, 2022)

Putin just broke Internation Law by bombing a maternity hospital! link: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...ve-updates-n1290293/ncrd1290339#liveBlogCards


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 3, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> Pullman just broke Internation Law by bombing a maternity hospital!


He did that on Tuesday. (Today is Thursday). He has committed a lot of international laws - Today his soldiers took over a city and cut off their electric, heat, and water. I wouldn't call him a humanitarian.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 13, 2022)

I come to conclusion Putin wants to become the Soviet Union again and another Stalin! So those small countries you're next on his list!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 13, 2022)

First, he is miffed (a mild word) that the Ukies did not just roll over for him. Second, he will not stop at Ukraine. He wants to be THE super power and rule the world or close to it. He wants to control it all. He was not a happy camper when the soviet union broke apart and he wants to return to those days of dictatorship with him in charge of course.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 14, 2022)

to get a separate subject it look like Spring is trying to show itself! At the beginning of March we got 3 feet of snow cover! Now on 14th we now have 50 F (10 C)! I don't about the rest of you I'm starting to get sick of snow! Spring keep going and I sure hope that old saying "March comes  in like a Lion and Out as a Lamb" hold true!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 14, 2022)

That old saying holds true, but around me, mother nature has a habit of dumping snow on us in April. Hence I don't work in the garden until late April.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2022)

To change the subject but this inflation is starting to make this Independent to Vote in Republicans this time around!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 20, 2022)

And just how are the republicans going to stop inflation?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> And just how are the republicans going to stop inflation?



By stopping the Fed to keep printing money like it's going out of style! They should only print to money destroyed, no more wild printing!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2022)

Devil's advocate here: So the reason the price of beef, gas, chocolate, and toilet paper has gone up along with the price of homes, cars, and bread is because the Feds are printing money nonstop. The virus and lockdown which closed factories which created a shortage and backlog had nothing to do with it. 

What the republicans will do is raise taxes to everyone but the ultra rich, dictate what you can learn in school that is opposite from what is real (basically rewriting history) as well as dictate what your wife, mother, and daughters will be allowed to do within their own healthcare. To top it off you could be sued for helping the women in your life.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 21, 2022)

To me what is wrong with the Education system at least in my State is local Property value taxes! That's why in my State Suburban Schools have better education then country or inner city! I believe we need a better funding source for public schools!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 21, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> o me what is wrong with the Education system at least in my State is local Property value taxes! That's why in my State Suburban Schools have better education then country or inner city! I believe we need a better funding source for public schools!


Agreed !  The suburban schools get more tax money than the city - especially inner city - because of the property tax base. That is why there is such a disparity. The school funding should be totally from the state (or fed, or both) not local property taxes. 

But if republicans have their way, they would give all the education money - even your property tax money to charters. Sorry but a business person - or group has no idea what is needed in a school and school district. Teachers are not teaching widgets. 

disclaimer:  I am a retired elementary teacher.


----------



## pds (Mar 23, 2022)

Have to agree with Satcomer here that free money has had an inflationary effect but disagree that Republicans are less at fault for it, or that they as a group more likely to find a way to stop it. Democrats and Republicans both backed the spending spree.
When wages go up at the bottom of an enterprise and don't come down at the top, the enterprise has to charge more for it's product to keep the balance sheet stable. Investors demand that. They demand that profits rise - not salaries either at the bottom or the top.

Stay independent and look at every candidate to assess if they still have the common sense so lacking in government and the ability to work well with others to break down this partisan gridlock we are in. Cheryl will understand - someone who's report card says "plays well with others."

Re school funding. - In NY (as well as many others) the Lottery was supposed to be fundraising for education to address the imbalance in school quality but one has to wonder if it doesn't do the opposite, perpetuating the imbalance, exacerbating poverty in those poorer districts as people with nothing to loose spend hoping that when they are "in it", they can "win it."


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 23, 2022)

School funding - Illinois has a lottery. It was sold on the pretense that all the gross proceeds would fund schools across the state. Until the politicians  decided it should go into the general fund. Hence out schools do not get the proceeds and there is a question if they ever did.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 31, 2022)

To me there is a reckoning coming in Mac Software industry because I still see freeware/shareware that are Intel only! The last Intel Mac is Mac Pro and IMHO will be replaced this coming Fall and these software need to become at least Universal or die as Mac software developer!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 15, 2022)

Plus I foresee a Stock  revolt coming on Twitter! They blew a huge payday for the stock holders!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 15, 2022)

Some may see it as a huge payday, but others look a bit further out. Would you really want a 10 year old with ADHD (my view of him) running the company? He didn't like the rules of being on the board so he decided to buy the company so he can change the rules... on top of the fact that he does not have to cash to do it.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2022)

Yet my neighbor is day trader with at least $3000 tied uo in that stock! he was waiting on it the payday to reinvest in something else but the board on their own regretted the offer! Now the Stock is tanking on Stock Market and it seems to a poison pill for the company without informing investors, a non-no in Federal Law!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 16, 2022)

Keep in mind that stocks tank and bounce back on a regular basis. An example is Apple's stock. One rumor makes people panic. The poison pill was to protect the company and it will succeed.

Besides - those who use the stock market as a get rich scheme are playing with fire.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 28, 2022)

Well it looks like Elon is now buying Twitter pTwiiter Accepts Elon Musk Buyout Deal!
Then the bad reason to stop it was shot down in article FCC Commissioner Shoot Down Absurd claim that a Federal Judge can Block. Twitter Acquisition! Looks like Twitter is going private and allowing free speech with reason!


----------



## Cheryl (Apr 28, 2022)

First, the deal is not done. While this deal is a hot news item (because Musk made it so) there are items that have to be ironed out which can take 3 months or more before all things are settled. Second the SEC has a say in this. 
A quote from your article: 


> "The Open Markets Institute believes the deal poses a number of immediate and direct threats to American democracy and free speech," OMI Director Barry Lynn said in a statement. "Open Markets also believes the deal violates existing law, and that the Federal Communications Commission (FCC), the Department of Justice (DOJ), and the Federal Trade Commission (FTC) have ample authority to block it."



On the other hand, maybe taking it private would be the best since - the theory goes - taking away all the rules on posting would create a massive run of people leaving the platform. Why stick around to be badgered with cruel remarks from jerks. And if Musk gets his way and removes ads, he will need to charge people to use the platform in order to pay the bills. 

Free speech has a price.


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2022)

Well now with this new Biden sets up a new 'Disinformation Governance Board and I am sick and tired of the Government telling me what I say is good or bad, to me in life is my decision! This will happen until then next  republican president comes to office!


----------



## Cheryl (May 2, 2022)

Satcomer said:


> what I say is good or bad, to me in life is my decision!



Until you are on the receiving end of the bad. That is when you will agree there is a line to what is acceptable.  It is not okay to threaten someone's life. 

And it is not the government that is dictating what you say on the social media platforms. For that you need to move to China or Russia (or similar dictator countries).


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2022)

Well this is just great (sarcasm) that Joe Biden says Russia  Threatening With U.S. a Sign on Putin's 'Desperation! This worries me!


----------



## Cheryl (May 2, 2022)

It should worry all of us. Putin is trying to tell the story that NATO and the US are attacking Russia and their special military action against Ukraine. Remember Putin is also de-natzifying Ukraine. And you know they will not stop at just Ukraine. That is why Sweden and Finland are applying to become NATO members. 

Biden was referring to Russian Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov recently stating that "NATO is essentially going to war with Russia through a proxy". 

The facts are that Russia is bombing Ukraine because Russia wants the land. Putin wants to go back to being the 'Great Soviet Union' And he will lie and spread disinformation to create fear among everyone.


----------



## pds (May 2, 2022)

Satcomer. I think you might agree that one cannot call out “fire” in a crowded theater.

that is unless there is one.

to do so when there isn’t one is disinformation and it is punishable by law, if the person is identified and brought to the court. That happens through the actions of government, police, prosecutors and courts. I disagree with the need for a new organ, a “Disinformation Governance Board” (highly susceptible to extremist politicization) but think that willful disinformation needs to be addressed. Maybe an increased awareness of the criminality of it at the state and national level. Still it could be that even that would be too fraught with potential for statist tyranny.

The problem is that it is often hard to separate disinformation from spin.


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2022)

It's beyond me why some Mac users buy Expensive Displays but not run it at it's full dynamic! The should have gotten 4K version instead to use such big letters, better get eyes checked!


----------



## pds (May 8, 2022)

Let me get this round to all the mothers out there and to all the sons who have 
them.


----------



## Satcomer (May 8, 2022)

pds said:


> Let me get this round to all the mothers out there and to all the sons who have
> them.


My Mother died from leukemia in 1985 when I was 15! Luckily I promised her the year before she wanted me to go College! So to honor her I went to College (RIT) and graduated in Business  Marketing then I went into the Army after breaking up with a model and never looked back! Funny how Life turns out!


----------



## pds (May 9, 2022)

So- Business Marketing... 
Someone else from Business Marketing got that Mac user to plunk for more monitor than they use.  ;^)


----------



## Cheryl (May 14, 2022)

Tell me again: Why are everyday citizens (not swat team police) allowed to be massively &  heavily armed?


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> Tell me again: Why are everyday citizens (not swat team police) allowed to be massively &  heavily armed?


Well my brothers have weapons (shotguns) to hunt with in Fall! Nothing more scary then the sound of shotgun pumping in dark room!


----------



## Cheryl (May 16, 2022)

A hunting shotgun is totally different from an assault rifle with magazine clips that allow continuous firing power.


----------



## Satcomer (May 16, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> A hunting shotgun is totally different from an assault rifle with magazine clips that allow continuous firing power.



But the shotgun in black, BAN IT! Sorry was being sarcastic!


----------



## Satcomer (May 17, 2022)

Well to get on another thing good luck ordering a new computer and earieliasrt you will get it will be late July! The problem China is locking down again and supplies are being affected! it's not Apple's fault but in the Global business model is falling to the floor!


----------



## Cheryl (May 17, 2022)

Covid will be with us for a while. Possibly a long while.


----------



## Doctor X (May 17, 2022)

pds said:


> Satcomer. I think you might agree that one cannot call out “fire” in a crowded theater.





> *Trope Two:  "Like shouting fire in a crowded theater"*
> 
> _Example:  " There is no freedom to shout 'fire' in a crowded theater."  Prof. Thane Rosenbaum, Daily Beast, January 30, 2014._
> 
> ...









– J.D.


----------



## chevy (May 17, 2022)

Disclaimer: I am not American, so I don't try to comment on your laws or customs.

But from a general point of view, Freedom of speech is to be allowed to say what we want to say. It does not mean that we are not responsible for the effect of what we say. Similarly, the Right to carry a gun does not allow me to do whatever I want with said gun.

In addition, we live in states that are governed by laws. Which prevents the government (and police forces) from acting in an arbitrary manner.

Let's enjoy it !


----------



## Doctor X (May 17, 2022)

chevy said:


> It does not mean that we are not responsible for the effect of what we say.


The link previously provided discusses that very issue in a few sections. Regarding "responsible," you need to define what that means: Criminally responsible? Civilly responsible? Socially responsible?



			
				chevy said:
			
		

> Similarly, the Right to carry a gun does not allow me to do whatever I want with said gun.



That is a false analogy. Words are not bullets. By nature, the use of a gun requires adherence to state and federal laws, if you live in USA!USA!USA! If you live in one of Our Colonies, like Canada, England, or even Detroit, you fall under their laws. Whether such laws are "good," "just," "right," and all of that is a different discussion.

This does not apply to speech. There is no law, neither state nor federal, that governs my current typing on this forum. I require no license. Whether or not I can have a handgun on the desk next to this computer, whether or not it can be loaded, whether or not I can even possess said firearm follows state and federal laws.

From a criminal standpoint, I refer to this:



Spoiler: Lawsplainer by the Hat of the Pope



*Trope Three:  "Not all speech is protected"*

_Example:  "Not all speech is protected by the First Amendment."  Ann Coulter, Townhall, August 2, 2001.

Example:  “Not all speech is protected if there is hate speech and it is intended to ridicule another religion,” he said. “I don’t believe it is a free speech matter.”  Archbishop Paul Coakley, quoted on FoxNews.com, August 8, 2014._

The media routinely prefaces free speech discussions with the bland and inarguable statement "not all speech is protected."  That's true.   In fact it's not in serious dispute.  The problem is that the media routinely invokes this trope to imply that the proposed First Amendment exception it is about to discuss is plausible or constitutional because other exceptions already exist.  Not so.  Though First Amendment analysis can be complicated at the margins, the core exceptions to First Amendment protection are well-known and well-established.  The Supreme Court — in the course of rejecting a proposed _new_ exception — articulated them recently:





Spoiler: Lawsplainer by the Hat of the Pope






> "From 1791 to the present," however, the First Amendment has "permitted restrictions upon the content of speech in a few limited areas," and has never "include[d] a freedom to disregard these traditional limitations." Id., at 382-383. These "historic and traditional categories long familiar to the bar," Simon & Schuster, Inc. v. Members of N. Y. State Crime Victims Bd., 502 U. S. 105, 127 (1991) (Kennedy, J., concurring in judgment)–including obscenity, Roth v. United States, 354 U. S. 476, 483 (1957), defamation, Beauharnais v. Illinois, 343 U. S. 250, 254-255 (1952), fraud, Virginia Bd. of Pharmacy v. Virginia Citizens Consumer Council, Inc., 425 U. S. 748, 771 (1976), incitement, Brandenburg v. Ohio, 395 U. S. 444, 447-449 (1969) (per curiam), and speech integral to criminal conduct, Giboney v. Empire Storage & Ice Co., 336 U. S. 490, 498 (1949)–are "well-defined and narrowly limited classes of speech, the prevention and punishment of which have never been thought to raise any Constitutional problem." Chaplinsky v. New Hampshire, 315 U. S. 568, 571-572 (1942).


The observation "not all speech is protected" adds nothing to a discussion because it offers no mechanism for determining whether the speech at issue falls into a traditional exception or not.

To see what I mean, consider the utility of equivalent rhetoric.   You've been bitten by an unfamiliar snake, and you'd like to know if you need treatment.



> You:  Doctor, was the snake that bit me poisonous?
> Doctor:  Actually snakes are usually venomous.  Though some are both venomous and poisonous.
> You:  Great.  What about this snake here?  I caught it in a bag for you to look at.
> Doctor:  There are both harmless and venomous snakes in North America.
> ...



How to Spot and Critique Censorship Tropes in the Media's Coverage of Free Speech Controversies



Whether or not individual laws are "good" or practices are "good" – see the United States' Colony the United Kingdom forays into limiting free speech in the last decade or so – is a different discussion.

– J.D.

[Edited for the codes . . . the codes. . . . – Ed.]


----------



## chevy (May 17, 2022)

Doctor X said:


> Words are not bullets.



You underestimate what you can do with words.


----------



## Doctor X (May 17, 2022)

chevy said:


> You underestimate what you can do with words.


_Ipse dixit_ but incorrect.

– J.D.


----------



## Cheryl (May 17, 2022)

> Regarding "responsible," you need to define what that means: Criminally responsible? Civilly responsible? Socially responsible?



All of the above. You are responsible for your actions and words. And I agree with Chevy, you are underestimating what you can do with words. 
We have rules here on the forum and if you misuse your words, you can be placed in a time out corner.


----------



## Doctor X (May 17, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> All of the above.


Then let us take them separately.


Cheryl said:


> You are responsible for your actions and words.


With regards to _criminal_ consequences of speech, I refer you to the list in the link I provided to *chevy*. There proves a rather narrow set despite the caterwauling of the perpetually offended. Therefore, if the speech is not criminal, and it pretty much is not given the narrow limits, there are no criminal consequences.

With regards to _civil_ consequences of speech, I refer you to the limits of slander and libel. In USA!USA!USA!, those are more strictly defined for those who are public figures who, oddly enough, could actually suffer material damages to constitute a torte. Many claim the civil, few ever establish it.

With regards to _social_ consequences of speech, it rather depends on the society.


Cheryl said:


> And I agree with Chevy, you are underestimating what you can do with words.
> We have rules here on the forum and if you misuse your words, you can be placed in a time out corner.


_Ipse dixit_ but incorrect. It is also a false analogy as well as a _non sequitur_. "Other than _that, _Mrs. Lincoln. . . ."

So words, like bullets, consistently cause in physical trauma?

What caliber of words? Should they be hollow?

What if someone wears rubber? Will not the words bounce off, unlike a .44 magnum round?

In other bullets, nonsense!

I refer, again, to the narrow confines of criminal speech. Words are not bullets. They never were bullets. They never are bullets. They never will be bullets. They are not even BBs which will, of course, put out your eye.

As for the _non sequitur_, this is a private forum. You are free to injure others – to use your own fallacious analogy – by making up whatever rules you wish save any that are actually illegal, such as promoting country western music, rules that you can apply as inconsistently as you wish, as hypocritically as you wish, rules you can make up _post hoc_, _et cetera ad naseam._

All of that remains _irrelevant_ to the point raised.

Nevertheless, since I find veiled threats as tediously unseemly as most playground antics that do not involve fire, I have, and will have, nothing further to write on this matter.

– J.D.


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2022)

Sometimes these boards at other sites seem to have vendetta against me! I was in a Mac trouble shooting thread at another site and said helping a poster with upgrade dilemma! Then I said he need to save his expensive software keys for the upgraded versions on that shareware to get upgraded prices on newer software versions! The volunteer modified banned me for 25 days! He said I was off tropic giving that poster advice! What kind of thin skinned moderator stems to have it out for me and that to me is the last straw on board to NEVER post there ever again!!!


----------



## Cheryl (May 18, 2022)

Satcomer: I know the feeling ! I was on a forum covering a different topic than here and had my post modified because I gave more information than the OP was asking for. I never went back.


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2022)

Also I have said it before, there is day when developers will have to recompile their software to be at least Universal versions by this time are facing oblivion to new Macs in M1+ world of Macs! When Apple finally releases the new M1+ Mac Pro we will see a software reduction in Mac World again! I also believe that day is approaching this year!


----------



## bbloke (Jun 6, 2022)

It's been quiet!  Anyone watch the WWDC today?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 6, 2022)

bbloke said:


> It's been quiet!  Anyone watch the WWDC today?



Yep an M2 Mac Book Air and new iOS! I expect dual M2s in New MacPro this Fall!


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

I need a drink!

and I don’t drink. But what good is a bar if you can’t have one too many and pick a fight.

So from yesterdays hearing we understand 2 things.
1 Trump is not lying about the election being stolen - he totally believes it was.
2 Trump is a fucking delusional madman totally unable to judge right from wrong or truth from fiction.

oh - and a third. He HAS to be excised from the body politic.

 And I’m not fussed about being angry or smashing dishes (see how far into the weeds we’ve wandered) this guy, POTUS was actually straining at the leash to join a mob determined to undermine the single most important fundamental principle of our democracy/republic/nation/government, the peaceful transfer of power. He was willing to assassinate his own Vice President Saying that the guys with guns weren’t there to hurt him. - no they were there to hang Mike Pence and shoot Nancy Pelosi. 

His minion took the 5th when asked if he believed in the peaceful transfer of power. (I’m drinking here - don’t give me any shit about his reservations about cooperating. He doesn’t but can’t say so. That is tantamount to Treason in search of an overt act.)

I have lived in many countries were this ground breaking principle is non-existent. It is scary to see just how close we came to loosing it all. Yet in the store and at the water cooler, ”yeah - but Biden is worse.” “Inflation is his fault” “Putin would not have invaded Ukraine if Trump were President” “5 dollar gas” I can’t believe it! How can anyone defend this fascist wannabe? And that’s a rhetorical question, there is NO defense.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

Nope, no defense but 'I didn't know her but she must be doing this for revenge' My question is just what was he going to do once he got to the capitol with his side kick (whose son lost in the NY primary)?


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

The horrible, terrible, unthinkable answer - Hang Mike Pence. "He deserves it."


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

'They're not here to hurt *me*'


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

No - I brought them here to hurt others. - 
We need quotation marks like air quotes - not what he said but what he meant.


----------



## pds (Jun 29, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> …with his side kick (whose son lost in the NY primary)?


You mean Rudy “Boulder Boy” Giuliani


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 29, 2022)

Rather 'he assaulted me' Rudy.


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2022)

Rudy would be a great whiner snowflake but snowflakes don’t leak engine oil.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2022)

At least you didn’t have a Governor like mine that like to sexual tough young cute girls! Before that he was acting like a mafia don and even got his brother try to fix his issue causing him to loose his job!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 1, 2022)

We all have our share of crazies, lunatics, and power hungry jerks in our states. What is totally incomprehensible is the former guy actually had plans on taking over the capitol so he could claim victory and stay in office. air quote: just find me 11,780 votes :end air quote.


----------



## pds (Jul 1, 2022)

Sat - my geostationary orbit is just south of your (ex) gov's hunting ground (I live in the Catskills). He is a privileged career-politician brat - entitled by the family name and a Kennedy marriage. A smarmy grifter wrapped in a cloak of "progressive", he's a corrupt hack,  as bad as the orange man on the right. Good riddance. But there are next-gen Cuomos in the wings. I may need another drink. 

Citizens VOICE - Vote Out Incumbent Candidate Everywhere


----------



## pds (Jul 8, 2022)

THE WORLD TURNED UP-SIDE DOWN
Shinzo Abe assassinated at political rally. Jumping out in front of the facts, it seems likely someone didn’t like his tough stance v-s-v China. It feels like we are in some weird film noir political drama, very cloak and dagger.


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 8, 2022)

A homemade gun used to shoot a politician who is no longer in office. This in a country with very strong gun laws. The shooter did not run.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 8, 2022)

Cheryl said:


> A homemade gun used to shoot a politician who is no longer in office. This in a country with very strong gun laws. The shooter did not run.



I know this is tragic especially in Japan! Back in day I was Okinawa and say Japanese people seem to almost to nice sometimes!


----------



## pds (Jul 8, 2022)

yeah - upside down. The underbelly of the _bette noire_ is on display.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 12, 2022)

To change situations when back in College during my Dorms my first year Jolt Cola did a gorilla marketing champaign of poster plastered all over my college dorm of a skeleton sitting a Computer screen holding Jolt Cola with the words: "Good Luck on Your Finals" and kind of miss that part of going to school!


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 12, 2022)

I do not miss college days. Of course I was working during the day and taking night classes.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 13, 2022)

I also remember in 1992 College I took Calc 4 because Math was minor while Marketing was my Major! In that class was at 7 at night twice a week where the female teacher was looking more for efforts so her final was one question in 25 parts! I remember using the front and back on paper doing equations at every class! Then this Kodak Vice President ask me for help! I still remember asking him why he was taking this class and he said Kodak was dying! Then years later Kodak took a nose dive and let go most of their jobs! So he was right and throughout that class helping him pass the class and was was so grateful he took me to 5 star restaurant as a thank you!


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2022)

Is the bar closed?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2022)

This bar is open 24/7 .

I have a pet peeve (well a couple of them) : 

Those 'easy close' zip lock bags that don't close unless you massage it. Example would be those frozen veggie bags.


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

Talk about yer first world problems. When you do run your finger down them, they seal pretty well. A hefty skepticism of what Madison Ave has to say could be applied to zip-lock bags as well as social and transnational issues. The reality is never what ”they” say it is. 

So maybe not just a “first world problem” after all.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 20, 2022)

Okay, I'll concede that it does seal pretty well *once* they cooperate. Keep in mind I am talking about those 'hands seals' that are not the name brand. Once of the time I have to line up the two sides and coax it to behave properly. No it is not a first world problem just an annoyance.


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

an annoyance that 80% of the worlds population doesn't even know that can be had.


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

but the problem of letting someone else - dedicated to selling something - tell us what's up, that is universal. Time to take some time to look beyond the hype - beyond the advertising - beyond the spin.


----------



## pds (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh - by the way - would you be interested in buying this bridge that has come into my possession?


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 20, 2022)

pds said:


> Oh - by the way - would you be interested in buying this bridge that has come into my possession?



As long as it is in Brooklyn!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2022)

What places have you been thought your life? As younger solider in South Pacific have beed to Japan, Okinawa, Micronesia and Gilbert Islands! Had to install satellite recur equipment going from analog to digital stuff in the day! I also been to South Korea, Hing Kong when British still had it and Thailand! I have also to Diego Garcia in Midle east too! I have been to Texas, California and North and South Carolina too for trading and giving classes too! the only place I haven't gone is China or Europe at all!

Working my years after and Defense Contractor I stayed in northern Virginia and taking more classes in Maryland at No Such Agency!


----------



## pds (Nov 1, 2022)

My goal is 40 countries but I'm not there yet. I've made in to 36 - though 3 of them I never got out of the airport. I have not been to Micronesia or Antarctica but I've got the rest of the continents covered. Places I've "lived" include Canada, Mexico, Columbia, Suriname, Costa Rica, Holland, Germany, Russia, Egypt, Korea - and here of course. 
My favorite place just passing through was Cuba. It was a stopover on the way to Russia on an Aeroflop jet. We got out on the tarmac and walked to the terminal. I did the good pope thing and kissed the ground. Same ol' bitter dirt as anywhere else.


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2022)

Anyone here from Brazil? 
can you believe it?  One shot on goal in 120 minutes and Croatia steals the game. 
barkeep pour out a round for all Brazilians in mourning!

And one for the Dutch who came too close. The last shot of stoppage time! And a dead ball at that. I thought the Argentine spot kickers would fall apart. But scant chances for Argentina going forward. How many yellow cards are the carrying?

so my two teams are out. only thing left is to rout for Messi


----------



## pds (Dec 10, 2022)

Messi is a class player on a team of base chippers!


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2022)

I always thing back through the worst storm I ever went through was a category 5 Super Typhoon Kirk posted to my first overseas location I was station as young ups, buckets out the windows of the barracks to get something to drink! Water didn't return until  back in day! It actually broke the flag pole when eye came over us then the second winds s going the other direction! When The water went out we didn't get water for 7 days after! That was tough and go for little while! 

So what was the worst storm you ever been through?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2022)

Living in Chicago, most major storms were winter ones. There was, in  February, 2011, a blizzard that hit the city and closed it down for three days. Day one was snow and wind, day two was wind that created drifts of snow almost six feet tall. Day 3 was digging out.  
I had to shovel my way out of the front door in order to shovel out the back door and garage so I could get my snow blower out. All the neighbors pitched in so we could get the street passable since the city services were a no show. 

Now there were other major snow storms before this one and this was way before they started naming winter storms like they do hurricanes.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 13, 2022)

That reminds me of the storm of 1977! Christmas EVE daytime storm dumped 3-4 feet 0f snow n 8 hours but the day before it was 50F because we played basketball outdoors that daytime! Then the storm came and dumped all that snow! Even being a kid I was amazed at the speed of snowfall, never seen anything die that even in 60 years of life!


----------



## chevy (Dec 17, 2022)

The storm I remember was black ice in 1999 (if I remember well), on the week between xmas and new year. The person who was in charge of the road maintenance was a new elected idealist who lived in a nearby village and had plenty of qualities, but who did not realise the problem that this represented for the people living in a town on the border of a lake. As the following days were quite cold, we had the thick ice staying for more than a week on several crossroads, generating lots of accidents, in particular with pedestrians. It was also a good moment for memorable photo shoot (car fully taken under a semi transparent ice cover, trees looking like plastic wraps ...).


----------



## pds (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone.

a Day late and a dollar short, but hey, a wish for peace, understanding and love is never amiss. Spread your cheer throughout the year


----------



## pds (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy New Year

there was some glitch yesterday, and I couldn’t post, so I’ll say it again,

RIP Dark Sky App

Subsumed into the Borg of Apple Software and assimilated to every other crappy weather app with a sky blue theme.

Dark Sky was  clean, informative and uncannily accurate in my neck of the woods. It was the only weather app I looked at regularly, with “all the news I need”  on the splash. I will miss it and raise a glass to to the developers.

(Seems the glitch might have been using iOS emoticons to set off the Dylan lyrics)
(edit: remove “Weather from App name)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2023)

All I know whether the Winter has been chaotic at beast!! We had snow for at least a month then it regularly been almost 50° F to melt all the snow! It's been totally weird the this year!


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 2, 2023)

Weird - yes but don't despair. Mother Nature is not done with us.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 2, 2023)

Yea The Finger lakes are still up almost by 2 inches! Even some docks new almost overflowed! The Wet Summer/Fall and now this snow melt and Water is going up again!


----------



## chevy (Jan 4, 2023)

Weird here in Switzerland too. We had a few very cold days before the year-end holiday, but now we have record high temperature for January. Weird.


----------

